# BrolicBeast's Living Room Theater



## BrolicBeast

**** NEW THEATER UNDER CONSTRUCTION .**** Please bear with me as I amass new theater equipment over the next few months.

*--Speakers*


Triad InRoom Platinum LCR Speaker System

*--Source Components--*

Custom HTPC

*--Preamplifier/Processor--*

Theta Casablanca IV

*--Amplification--*

Emotiva XPR-1 Monoblock amplifiers (1750wpc into 4 Ohms)

 

 

 

 

 





***********************************************************************************************************************
*THE BELOW THEATER IS BEING PHASED OUT AS THE NEW THEATER COMES TO FRUITION IN A NEW HOUSE.*

*The Theater*



Front View

 


 



Screen Wall w/ GIK 242 Acoustic Panels

 



Side View

 


 



Bass Traps (GIK 244)

 



JVC DLA-RS56 3D Projector

 



Marantz 8801 A/V Processor

 



Emotiva XPR-1

 

 



Oppo BDP-105

 



Wireworld Chroma 6 Flat HDMI Cables & Audioquest Diamondback XLR Cables


 



Emotiva Speaker Cables

 



Cambridge Audio DacMagic

 



**********************************************************************


VIDEO: BrolicBeast Theater Update 

*Display:*


JVC DLA-RS56

*Screen:*


Stewart Filmscreens - Studiotek 130 G3 (120-inch diagonal)

*Audio Processor/Power Amplifiers:*


Marantz 8801


Emotiva XPR-1 Monoblocks (3x)


Emotiva XPA-200 


Behringer iNuke1000DSP (For bass shakers)

*Video Processors*


Lumagen Radiance Mini 3D


Darbee DVP 5000 (Darblet)

*Source Components:*


Oppo BDP-105 Universal Disc Player


Apple TV


Dish Network DVR-VIP 622


Microsoft Xbox 360 (Slim)


Sony PS3


Cambridge Audio DacMagic


Sonos Digital Music System


Dell XPS 730x-H2O

*Home Theater Seating:*


Coaster Pavilion 3-Seat Row (Curved)

*Speakers:*


Legacy Focus SE (LR)


Legacy Marquis HD (C)


Infinity Primus 360 (SL & SR)


Crowson Tactile Transducers

*Power Conditioning:*


Panamax M5300 Power Conditioner (2)

*Power Cabling:*


PS Audio PerfectWave AC5 Power Cable


PS Audio PerfectWave AC3 Power Cable

*Interconnects:*


Better Cables: Silver Serpent Balanced (XLR) Interconnects


Audioquest: Diamondback Balanced (XLR) Interconnects


Audioquest: Black Mamba II

*HDMI Cabling*


Wire World Chroma 6 HDMI Cables (4)


Audioquest Cinnamon HDMI Cable


Emotiva X-Series HDMI Cable


----------



## hikarate

Very nice system and thorough photos.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/20035467
> 
> 
> Very nice system and thorough photos.



Thanks, I appreciate it. I really want to pick up the 3D JVC RS50--I'm hoping by summer's end.


----------



## BrolicBeast

OK, finally got the pictures up the right way. Enjoy...


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20035486
> 
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate it. I really want to pick up the 3D JVC RS50--I'm hoping by summer's end.




Cool place you've got there, Brolic, and very nice gear selection!! Snap some screenshot pics once you get the new pj...


----------



## hometheatergeek

Welcome BrolicBeast to the WYSC thread.


Nice list of gear you have there. Always enjoy seeing other audio enthusiast having fun with their Klipsch speakers. A new JVC PJ would be







too.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20035823
> 
> 
> Cool place you've got there, Brolic, and very nice gear selection!! Snap some screenshot pics once you get the new pj...



Gracias! I'm actually going to take some snapshots tonight with some of my favorite movie scenes. I love my Mitsubishi HC7000 Projector 100%--the only reason I want the RS50 is for pristine 3D functionality. But--I'm still waiting on reviews to roll in, and what I've been hearing about the light-output is worrying. I'm giving them until the end of the summer to convince me! lol


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/20035887
> 
> 
> Welcome BrolicBeast to the WYSC thread.
> 
> 
> Nice list of gear you have there. Always enjoy seeing other audio enthusiast having fun with their Klipsch speakers. A new JVC PJ would be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too.



I appreciate the welcome! Yes, I'm a huge fan of Klipsch. I hope to get their palladium towers if I somehow find a way to justify 20K on a speaker pair. (I'm trying! lol)


----------



## Latinoheat

Impressive equipment, nice job and yeah would like to see pics of the screen in action. Must be awesome to play dead space on it,lol.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Here are some snapshots.....


Wall-E










300










Up










Avatar










Apple TV


----------



## BrolicBeast

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Latinoheat* 
Impressive equipment, nice job and yeah would like to see pics of the screen in action. Must be awesome to play dead space on it,lol.
Dead Space 2 on this system is INSANE!!!! INSANE!! lol. Takes horror to a whole new level. (shivers)


I have a few screenshots up now. Might post some gaming screenshots up later.


----------



## jnnt29

Wow! You have a great system. How do you like the Klipsch speakers? Mine are not as grown up as yours. I as you can see on page. I'm slowly upgrading as the finance committee (the wife) allows. How do you find the sound from the subs with them positioned next to the couch? I have a single sub next to mine.


----------



## Gelinas

Great looking system. I love seeing family room hts like yours.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29* /forum/post/20042421
> 
> 
> Wow! You have a great system. How do you like the Klipsch speakers? Mine are not as grown up as yours. I as you can see on page. I'm slowly upgrading as the finance committee (the wife) allows. How do you find the sound from the subs with them positioned next to the couch? I have a single sub next to mine.



Thanks for checking out the system! I love the Klipsch Speakers completely. There's something about horn-loaded tweeters that's pure magic. Ahh, the finance committe! lol--I'm stacking up all my theater gear BEFORE I get married, because I know it gets hard once the ball and chain are attached.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gelinas* /forum/post/20043698
> 
> 
> Great looking system. I love seeing family room hts like yours.



Greetings! Thanks...there's something cool about getting two uses from one space!


----------



## jnnt29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20044085
> 
> 
> Thanks for checking out the system! I love the Klipsch Speakers completely. There's something about horn-loaded tweeters that's pure magic. Ahh, the finance committe! lol--I'm stacking up all my theater gear BEFORE I get married, because I know it gets hard once the ball and chain are attached.



I like to think of it as a Challenge, but get as much as you can now!


----------



## tmaschm

Where in the room is that rack located, can't tell from the pics? Cool set up, been looking at the Emotiva and Integra combination myself


----------



## ElectronicTonic

Love it! Nice gear, and very clean! I'm thinking of adding a second sub. How is 5.2 compared to 5.1? I know it depends on the room, but in your situation? Also I can't put them opposite, I can only have them both located at the front.


Thanks


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmaschm* /forum/post/20048524
> 
> 
> Where in the room is that rack located, can't tell from the pics? Cool set up, been looking at the Emotiva and Integra combination myself



The integra and the Emotiva mesh well together, and I'm not just saying that because I own them. Prior to getting the Integra DHC-80.2, I used a Denon AVR 4310 as a Pre-Amp, and it was nothing compared to the openness of the Integra. If you do go for that combination, you will be thoroughly satisfied!!


I know the contrast in the room/rack picture is ridiculously high (sorry about that), but the equipment closet is literally located directly behind the room itself.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ElectronicTonic* /forum/post/20049019
> 
> 
> Love it! Nice gear, and very clean! I'm thinking of adding a second sub. How is 5.2 compared to 5.1? I know it depends on the room, but in your situation? Also I can't put them opposite, I can only have them both located at the front.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Thank ye, kind sir! 5.2 is definitely better than 5.1, but the difference isn't mind-blowing. The bass is definitely more evenly distributed, as i now viscerally FEEL the bass is all around me during movie scenes, as opposed to with the 5.1 which still sounded great, but didn't carry that "feeling." (Theres a scene in Transformers 1 between the 1:55:00-1:56:00 mark that will test the prowess of any bass system. Check it out if you own the blu-ray. I use that scene as a benchmark for subwoofer placement/sound quality)


----------



## tmaschm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The integra and the Emotiva mesh well together, and I'm not just saying that because I own them. Prior to getting the Integra DHC-80.2, I used a Denon AVR 4310 as a Pre-Amp, and it was nothing compared to the openness of the Integra. If you do go for that combination, you will be thoroughly satisfied!!
> 
> 
> I know the contrast in the room/rack picture is ridiculously high (sorry about that), but the equipment closet is literally located directly behind the room itself.



Yea the only thing I'm unsure of is the combination of amps.


For a 5.1 should I:


A.) xpa-5

B.) xpa-2 + xpa-3

C.) 2x xpa-1 + xpa-3

Etc....


Sorry to highjack the thread


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmaschm* /forum/post/20052056
> 
> 
> Yea the only thing I'm unsure of is the combination of amps.
> 
> 
> For a 5.1 should I:
> 
> 
> A.) xpa-5
> 
> B.) xpa-2 + xpa-3
> 
> C.) 2x xpa-1 + xpa-3
> 
> Etc....
> 
> 
> Sorry to highjack the thread



No need to apologize! We're all passionate about home theater!!! The above choices are all good--Now, if cost is not an issue, definitely go with Choice C. That's the best performance hands down. If cost is an option, I'd suggest going with Choice A if you plan on upgrading your amp within the next 5 years. Go with B if you're not sure. You can't go wrong with any one. Personally, i plan on upgrading to an Anthem Statement P5 Amp withiin the next 6 months or so--I've had the XPA-5 for about a year or so, and it's a spectacular amp. The only reason I'm upgrading is because I plan on building a dedicated theater in my next house, so I'm collecting the high-end gear piece by piece two or three years early.


----------



## BrolicBeast

I added media storage to house the Blu Ray Collection. It may not look like it, but that's 230 Blu Rays right there.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Just added the following equipment:


Cambridge Audio DacMagic Digital-Analog Converter

PS Audio AV5000 Power Conditioner

PS Audio PerfectWave AC5 Power Cable (For the Amplifier)

PS Audio PowerPort Premier Wall Receptacles (For each of the two 20-amp circuits I just had installed)


I'll add pictures soon.


----------



## tmaschm

Thanks for the advice man, I think what I might do is build a really nice 2 channel system with the XPA1s and then build around that by adding the XPA3 later. I'll also have to check out those Anthem amps. I'll be in Lansdown this summer, so maybe I can hit you up and you can give me a demo.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20064596
> 
> 
> Just added the following equipment:
> 
> 
> Cambridge Audio DacMagic Digital-Analog Converter
> 
> PS Audio AV5000 Power Conditioner
> 
> PS Audio PerfectWave AC5 Power Cable (For the Amplifier)
> 
> PS Audio PowerPort Premier Wall Receptacles (For each of the two 20-amp circuits I just had installed)
> 
> 
> I'll add pictures soon.




Hey Brolic,


Congrats on the new purchases!


The new DAC: is it intended to replace Integra's DAC's for music listening? Have you had a chance to compare them? It would be interesting to hear your thoughts on this.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmaschm* /forum/post/20064917
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice man, I think what I might do is build a really nice 2 channel system with the XPA1s and then build around that by adding the XPA3 later. I'll also have to check out those Anthem amps. I'll be in Lansdown this summer, so maybe I can hit you up and you can give me a demo.



No problemo! Two XPA-1's are a great move! I had an epihpany this week while discussing amps with a friend of mine. For the cost of the Anthem Statement P5 Amp ($5k), I could get five xpa-1's and save $4.99 in the process. I may be joining you in the XPA-1 boat soon. Do you currently have a 20Amp circuit installed?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20066421
> 
> 
> Hey Brolic,
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new purchases!
> 
> 
> The new DAC: is it intended to replace Integra's DAC's for music listening? Have you had a chance to compare them? It would be interesting to hear your thoughts on this.



Thanks man. Yeah, I bought the DAC primarily for the Sonos ZonePlayer downstairs. I haven't even set it all up yet though--I hope to do that this coming week. I'll definitely do A/B comparisons.


If i prefer the sound of the Integra, I'll put the DAC in the closet for when I build my audio-only system. I've got a Denon 4310 and Oppo BDP-83 that i'm not using (currently on the guest-room bed, burning holes in the mattress), so I"ll be putting that system together this spring and would definitely use it there if the performance is not superior to the Integra.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Dual Panamax Power Conditioners.


----------



## Roger That

Love the look of everything. Great job. Really like the addition of the media racks. I think it's a much better look than it was without them. While there was nothing wrong before, this was a definite improvement.


Question...why did you choose a motorized screen, with nothing behind it, nor the screen hidden/recessed? Just curious. Maybe if there's clearance, some artwork could go on the wall to fill the space when the screen is up. Thinking out loud...


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger That* /forum/post/20070276
> 
> 
> Love the look of everything. Great job. Really like the addition of the media racks. I think it's a much better look than it was without them. While there was nothing wrong before, this was a definite improvement.
> 
> 
> Question...why did you choose a motorized screen, with nothing behind it, nor the screen hidden/recessed? Just curious. Maybe if there's clearance, some artwork could go on the wall to fill the space when the screen is up. Thinking out loud...



Ah Roger, I wish I could fill that wall with SOMETHING! I initially wanted a setup with a flat-screen on the stand, and the screen coming down to cover it--but the way the beams run, I HAD to fasten it to the wall under the crown moulding. I can't hang the screen from the ceiling far enough forward to make room for anything behind it. The clearance behind the screen when It's down is about 3/4 of an inch. Not even picture frames can fit (I tried, and failed.) I went with a motorized screen because a 92" fixed screen in the living room would look ridiculous!


Thanks for the affirmation of adding the media housing for the blu rays. I thought it looked great, but it's nice to see that others share that view so i know I'm not crazy!!!


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20070384
> 
> 
> ...........
> 
> Thanks for the affirmation of adding the media housing for the blu rays. I thought it looked great, but it's nice to see that others share that view so i know I'm not crazy!!!



They do look good, perfect place for them. They also blend in perfectly with stand, speakers and rug not too mention you don't have to look at that empty wall between the stand and fronts. I will do the same thing on my back wall, I think I have just about the right height under the panels. Where did you buy those shelves?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20070590
> 
> 
> They do look good, perfect place for them. They also blend in perfectly with stand, speakers and rug not too mention you don't have to look at that empty wall between the stand and fronts. I will do the same thing on my back wall, I think I have just about the right height under the panels. Where did you buy those shelves?



Believe it or not, I got the shelving at Wal Mart for $30 a pop. I initially was using one as a bookshelf, and one upstairs in the media room for decoration with small tech toys on each shelf--but I had an epiphany this past week after taking the initial pictures, and said--hey, I need to fill that gap. The shelving worked just fine!!!


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20070603
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, I got the shelving at Wal Mart for $30 a pop. I initially was using one as a bookshelf, and one upstairs in the media room for decoration with small tech toys on each shelf--but I had an epiphany this past week after taking the initial pictures, and said--hey, I need to fill that gap. The shelving worked just fine!!!



LOL, closely guarded secret!! Cheaper than if I build them myself... I'll go measure to see how high I can go below my back panels then I'm off to Walmart, I only hope they have the same thing!!


Thanks Brolic!


----------



## Roger That




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20070384
> 
> 
> Ah Roger, I wish I could fill that wall with SOMETHING! I initially wanted a setup with a flat-screen on the stand, and the screen coming down to cover it--but the way the beams run, I HAD to fasten it to the wall under the crown moulding. I can't hang the screen from the ceiling far enough forward to make room for anything behind it. The clearance behind the screen when It's down is about 3/4 of an inch. Not even picture frames can fit (I tried, and failed.) I went with a motorized screen because a 92" fixed screen in the living room would look ridiculous!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the affirmation of adding the media housing for the blu rays. I thought it looked great, but it's nice to see that others share that view so i know I'm not crazy!!!



haha...disagree that a fixed screen would look ridiculous, but I certainly agree that something in its place would be a better choice.


Thinking a little outside the box...what about a Blik piece? Don't be fooled by the fact that it's a wall decal. I put a couple of these up in my old office, and they look awesome...like you painted them on the wall. Very high quality. Something to consider: http://www.whatisblik.com/ 


If I were in your situation, this is exactly the kind of thing I would use to fill the space.


----------



## ddgtr

Brolic, I went to our local Walmart and they did not have yours. I just found this on their website:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-...Black/11072955 


Is this it?


Thanks.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ddgtr* 
Brolic, I went to our local Walmart and they did not have yours. I just found this on their website:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-...Black/11072955 


Is this it?


Thanks.
yup, that's it. I cant believe its half price online. it's a steal. Setup is a breeze.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Roger That* 
haha...disagree that a fixed screen would look ridiculous, but I certainly agree that something in its place would be a better choice.


Thinking a little outside the box...what about a Blik piece? Don't be fooled by the fact that it's a wall decal. I put a couple of these up in my old office, and they look awesome...like you painted them on the wall. Very high quality. Something to consider: http://www.whatisblik.com/ 


If I were in your situation, this is exactly the kind of thing I would use to fill the space.
Thanks for that info! i'll e sure to explore these to see if i find something my style. This stuff looks cool....especially for kids rooms and galleries.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Roger That* 
haha...disagree that a fixed screen would look ridiculous, but I certainly agree that something in its place would be a better choice.


Thinking a little outside the box...what about a Blik piece? Don't be fooled by the fact that it's a wall decal. I put a couple of these up in my old office, and they look awesome...like you painted them on the wall. Very high quality. Something to consider: http://www.whatisblik.com/ 


If I were in your situation, this is exactly the kind of thing I would use to fill the space.
That Bilk site is great!! I saw under the custom tab, they can do pictures you send in!!! I"m sold!! A friend of mine is a photographer, and I'm going to commission him to take some breathtaking photos to post across that blank space! You are the MAN!!!


----------



## Roger That

Awesome. Looking forward to seeing the pics when you get them all put up. Glad I could help!


----------



## ROSSINFLORIDA

all i can say is what christopher walken said when he got shot in that movie with the rock ( forgot the name of the movie??? ):


WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW



i wish i had the money to make a system like that. i am going from yamaha

5.1 ive had for about 10 years or so to the new advanteage 800 yamaha

receiver even though i was told to go with onkyo. im in process of upgrading surround speakers to bigger polks. im upgrading my 10 year old good klipsch sub to new 350 watt klipsch sub so we will see how much diff that makes. im sticking with my klipsch's ive had forever for my front speakers. i recently upgraded my older small klipsch center to a bigger csII series polk center. i have yet to put this all together yet but i cant wait to watch and hear my frist blu ray in lossless 7.1 or 7.1 dts. i did buy a 50 inch samsung plasma a few months ago to replace my old ancient 47 inch panasonic that didnt even have hdmi ( i know its pretty bad huh lol )



sorry for posting in the wrong thread. i just wanted to say hi and im jealous of you all with your awesome systems. i wish i wasnt such a newbie at knowing how to put the system together and find tune in. im looking forward to the feature of the receiver that helps set your speakers up for you automatically


well take care you all and if you have any advice/help for me my email is:

[email protected] 


ross in tampa FL


thanks


----------



## btf1980

Solid system bro. I remember seeing a video on youtube of you playing Halo or Killzone.


Cheers!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSINFLORIDA* /forum/post/20073929
> 
> 
> all i can say is what christopher walken said when he got shot in that movie with the rock ( forgot the name of the movie??? ):
> 
> 
> WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> 
> 
> i wish i had the money to make a system like that. i am going from yamaha
> 
> 5.1 ive had for about 10 years or so to the new advanteage 800 yamaha
> 
> receiver even though i was told to go with onkyo. im in process of upgrading surround speakers to bigger polks. im upgrading my 10 year old good klipsch sub to new 350 watt klipsch sub so we will see how much diff that makes. im sticking with my klipsch's ive had forever for my front speakers. i recently upgraded my older small klipsch center to a bigger csII series polk center. i have yet to put this all together yet but i cant wait to watch and hear my frist blu ray in lossless 7.1 or 7.1 dts. i did buy a 50 inch samsung plasma a few months ago to replace my old ancient 47 inch panasonic that didnt even have hdmi ( i know its pretty bad huh lol )
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for posting in the wrong thread. i just wanted to say hi and im jealous of you all with your awesome systems. i wish i wasnt such a newbie at knowing how to put the system together and find tune in. im looking forward to the feature of the receiver that helps set your speakers up for you automatically
> 
> 
> well take care you all and if you have any advice/help for me my email is:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> ross in tampa FL
> 
> 
> thanks



Greetings! I certainly appreciate the kind words Ross. That feature you're aniticipating in your new receiver will make your theater experience so much better! Auto EQ is a beautiful thing. Onkyo and Denon (among others) use Audyssey, Pioneer uses MACC, Anthem uses ARC--you can't go wrong!!!


We are all newbies at some point--enjoy your growth as you gain experience, and before you know it, you'll be fine-tuning your system with your eyes closed!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btf1980* /forum/post/20074095
> 
> 
> Solid system bro. I remember seeing a video on youtube of you playing Halo or Killzone.
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Gracias! Yessir! I have videos playing both on youtube! lol--Time to update since [even more] sequels have come out for both.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Well, I've been doing a lot of pondering, and I think at this point, I want to actually show off my gear, instead of hiding it in the equipment closet. The electricians just left the house. I've just had two 20 Amp circuits put in the living room--one circuit per receptacle:











This week, my dual PS Audio Power Port Premier Receptacles should be coming in, and I'll replace the standard receptacles with these.











I don't know how PS Audio managed to make wall receptacles sexy, but they did it.


----------



## prepress

By the way, on those PS Audio power cords: a nice feature is the removable ground pin. Perhaps an asset if you suffer from any ground loops. I do in my setup, and find most devices I've used to eliminate it filter out a channel or two from the cable signal. Though I'm not unhappy with the power cords I use, getting the PSA cords might be worth it for me (if I reconfigure my system, that is, and need to buy cords).


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20081903
> 
> 
> By the way, on those PS Audio power cords: a nice feature is the removable ground pin. Perhaps an asset if you suffer from any ground loops. I do in my setup, and find most devices I've used to eliminate it filter out a channel or two from the cable signal. Though I'm not unhappy with the power cords I use, getting the PSA cords might be worth it for me (if I reconfigure my system, that is, and need to buy cords).



Prepress,


Thankfully, I don't suffer from ground-loops, but I can certainly appreciate that the PS Audio power cords come with that capability. At $300 a cord, I will be using that power cord for the rest of my LIFE! lol so good to know whenever I move to, I'll have that option. I'm going to A/B Tests as soon as I get the cable with songs I'm very familiar with. I'll also do the same with the Cambridge Audio DacMagic (another device I'm a bit skeptical about that DAC as well, when a machine as potent as the Integra DHC-80.2 has internal DACS already.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Update: I think I've decided what rack I'm going to get when move everything out of the Equipment closet. The Salamander Synergy Double. Does anyone have any comparable suggestions?


----------



## ddgtr

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* 
Prepress,


..... I'm going to A/B Tests as soon as I get the cable with songs I'm very familiar with. I'll also do the same with the Cambridge Audio DacMagic (another device I'm a bit skeptical about that DAC as well, when a machine as potent as the Integra DHC-80.2 has internal DACS already.
In my case, going from the Burr Brown dacs in my Onkyo 805 to the standalone dac/preamp combo made a huge difference - and I'm not saying the Onk sounded bad, on the contrary in Pure Mode it sounded fantastic, but the separates are noticeably better.


Like you said though, that Integra is a sweet receiver so your results may vary.


I'm looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the test!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20083005
> 
> 
> In my case, going from the Burr Brown dacs in my Onkyo 805 to the standalone dac/preamp combo made a huge difference - and I'm not saying the Onk sounded bad, on the contrary in Pure Mode it sounded fantastic, but the separates are noticeably better.
> 
> 
> Like you said though, that Integra is a sweet receiver so your results may vary.
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the test!!



Oh nah it's not a receiver--it's a full-blown Pre/Amp. (You're thinking about the DTR, which is a receiver. I have the DHC) I'm a fan of separates 100%!! I'm going to hook up a computer and a Sonos ZP80 to the DAC, and then I'll run XLR Interconnects to the Balanced Inputs on the rear of the Integra.


I'll be sure to post results. I have the DacMagic box on the floor in my Guest-Room. Awaiting the XLR Cables. (I'm pretty excited)


----------



## ddgtr

My apologies, I was indeed thinking about the DTR...


----------



## BrolicBeast

HOLY SMOKES!!!!!! I am now a DAC believer!!!! This Cambridge Audio DAC Magic is changing my life!!! The first thing I'm noticing is SPECTACULAR bass definition and (at the expense of sounding like a Stereophile Staff Writer) the sound stage truly opened up. Now, this could be a product of being combined with the PS Audio AC5 Power Cord--all I'm saying is....WHOAH! I loved two-channel audio before, but now--I'm hooked.


At first, I was having trouble getting a signal via Balanced Interconnects a.k.a. XLR Cables, but I decided to trouble shoot with some audiophile-grade rca cables I had lying around from a previous system, and WHOAH--i quickly played my favorite audio tracks:


"Wild is the Wind" Esperanza Spalding

"Gluck: Dance of the Blessed Spirits" J.S. Bach

"Stars" Alison Kraus and Union Station

"Lascia Chi'o Piangia" Izzy

"Adagio for Strings Opus 11" Samuel Barber


***by this point, I was besides myself with glee***

I continued listening to:


"Dreamer" Amanda Brown

"Never Forget" Marty O'donnel (Believe it or not, it's off the Halo 3 Soundtrack)

"Turning Tables" Adele


I am 100% happy with the purchase of a DAC (24 hours ago I was a serious skeptic).


If any passers by are on the fence about purchasing a DAC, do yourself a favor and pick one up. A good one. You will certainly be quite pleased. IF you're looking for a point in the right direction, Cambridge Audio's DAC Magic and the Arcam rDac seem to be top performers in the $500 price class. at the $1000 price class, you'll want to look at Brystons DAC-1 i believe (I may have the exact model number wrong)


Good Hunting.


----------



## ddgtr

Awesome Brolic, now tell us how you really feel!!!


All joking aside, congrats on the purchase and it's a great feeling when you actually hear a substantial improvement, this is precisely what we're all looking for. Great news!


----------



## jnnt29

Brolic, I can't wait to see your updates to see what you have added next. It must sound great!


JT


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20094807
> 
> 
> Awesome Brolic, now tell us how you really feel!!!
> 
> 
> All joking aside, congrats on the purchase and it's a great feeling when you actually hear a substantial improvement, this is precisely what we're all looking for. Great news!



It is what we are all looking for indeed! Now, I may need to reconsider other technologies that I have dismissed in the past due to skepticism. Powerline filters, perhaps? Ah, the mind is churning.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29* /forum/post/20095793
> 
> 
> Brolic, I can't wait to see your updates to see what you have added next. It must sound great!
> 
> 
> JT



Greetings! It sounds pretty spectacular--I think I'm going to concentrate on upgrading my speakers next. Don't get me wrong--I LOVE my Klipsch RF-82's, but when I got them, I was at a different point in my life. Now, I think it's time to upgrade a bit.


----------



## BrolicBeast

This post is for the regular, non-CEO's among us who make a decent living, but not enough to drive a Bugatti.

____________________________________________________________


THe key to affording great gear AND being able to upgrade from time-to-time is as follows: Adjust your living to a slightly-lower salary, and have a bank account just for HT gear--preferrably with a bank other than your normal checking/savings. Anyone this page knows that the hobby we have chosen is a very expensive one, so it's essential to plan accordingly.


For example, say Jim makes $100k a year, which would put his bi-monthly income at roughly $6.5k+ after taxes, he should devote 20% of that to Savings, 10% of that to HOME THEATER GEAR, and the remaining 70% to whatever he wants....Bills, Investments, Tithe, Dining, etc. Every month, Jim is putting away $650 just for his passion, and he won't even miss it!!!


So, say Jim want an $4000 Amplifier, if he's been following the plan, it should only take him just over 6 months to achieve that goal, without affecting his normal spending/savings in the slightest.

____________________________________________________________


If your other car is a Leer Jet, then this does not apply to you. lol....just wanted to share. Hope it helps someone.


Disclaimer: I am not Jim.


----------



## prepress

Hobby? I think of it as an interest with occasional bouts of preoccupation, which may escalate to obsession if the influence is strong enough; that's the phase where money gets spent.


But I'm coming to the end of one of those cycles, and my focus is shifting back to what's played on the system rather than the system itself.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20101685
> 
> 
> Hobby? I think of it as an interest with occasional bouts of preoccupation, which may escalate to obsession if the influence is strong enough; that's the phase where money gets spent.
> 
> 
> But I'm coming to the end of one of those cycles, and my focus is shifting back to what's played on the system rather than the system itself.



But alas, i do believe the obsession is actually quite accurate! Yeah, your system is top end--it's definitely time to just sit back and enjoy the music, knowing you have insanely high-quality performance coming from that equipment....until the upgrade big hits again!!!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20102567
> 
> 
> But alas, i do believe the obsession is actually quite accurate! Yeah, your system is top end--it's definitely time to just sit back and enjoy the music, knowing you have insanely high-quality performance coming from that equipment....until the upgrade big hits again!!!



One thing can lead to another. That's what gets me often. One thing leads to another. Do one thing, that leads to buying something else because a new issue's been exposed.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Just for kicks...this was my first attempt at Home Theater from my grad-school days:

http://reviews.cnet.com/4520-10167_7...content;rb_mtx


----------



## BrolicBeast

So my Theater is in disaster-mode right now. Moved all the gear out, awaiting the new rack this week. I'm going through big-screen withdrawal right now. Thank goodness for the media room system to hold me over until the rack comes.


----------



## hikarate

I have to say considering that you just started this thread on Feb 20th, this thread delivers! Have enjoyed all your posts so far and look forward to seeing your upgrades to come.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/20109122
> 
> 
> I have to say considering that you just started this thread on Feb 20th, this thread delivers! Have enjoyed all your posts so far and look forward to seeing your upgrades to come.



Well thank you kindly! I appreciate the kind words--I'm just aiming to share my passion. My entire adult life, I've never been able to discuss or show my friends any of my gear, because to them--one black box is just the same as another black box. I'm so glad I was able to find this group here who, not only know understand the benefits of different Home Theater/HiFi equipment, but are passionate about it! Kudos to this entire WYSC Forum!!!


----------



## Gelinas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20109596
> 
> 
> Well thank you kindly! I appreciate the kind words--I'm just aiming to share my passion. My entire adult life, I've never been able to discuss or show my friends any of my gear, because to them--one black box is just the same as another black box. I'm so glad I was able to find this group here who, not only know understand the benefits of different Home Theater/HiFi equipment, but are passionate about it! Kudos to this entire WYSC Forum!!!



I know exactly what you mean. Most people don't get HT much more than "if you do have a projector: it's a HT". Although, I'm sure your visitors are routinely impressed when you let them hear what your ultra can do.


----------



## jnnt29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20109596
> 
> 
> Well thank you kindly! I appreciate the kind words--I'm just aiming to share my passion. My entire adult life, I've never been able to discuss or show my friends any of my gear, because to them--one black box is just the same as another black box. I'm so glad I was able to find this group here who, not only know understand the benefits of different Home Theater/HiFi equipment, but are passionate about it! Kudos to this entire WYSC Forum!!!



I have had this same experience over the 35 years that I have had this electronics bug. Being able to discuss these topics with people who understand and share the same enthusiasm is rewarding. Not just being the person your friends go to with a technical question. lol


----------



## BrolicBeast

***Holds up glass of White Zinfandel in one hand, and a spool of speaker-wire in the other*** Cheers to my brothers and sisters in A/V circuitry!


----------



## BrolicBeast

While my theater is disassembled, awaiting the new rack, here are some pics of my upstairs media room (this room is fulfilling my entertainment needs until the rack comes for the downstairs theater)


Media Room










In-Ceiling Surrounds (Sonance Speakers)










In-Ceiling Right, Center, and Left channels (Sonance Speakers)










Panasonic Plasma










Side Profile - Media Closet closed










Side-Profile - Media Closet Opened










Monster Computer Rig i built--3X Nvdidia GTX285, Quad-Core Processor Overclocked to 4.2Ghz, 6 GB Tri-Channel Ram, 5 Terabytes of Hard-Drive storage. This is my baby!










Denon AVR 4310ci and Oppo BDP-83--these used to serve the downstairs theater. Now, they're waiting for me to insert them into the media room system I just haven't found the time.....


----------



## jnnt29

That media room would be great for most! I just listen to the Amanda Brown song Dreamer you suggested on youtube and it was great!! she has a beautiful voice. Thanks


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29* /forum/post/20113635
> 
> 
> That media room would be great for most! I just listen to the Amanda Brown song Dreamer you suggested on youtube and it was great!! she has a beautiful voice. Thanks



Yeah, I've found that the media room gives a satisfying theater experience, although not mind-blowing like the downstairs theater gives. and YES!!! Amanda brown is spectacular--she's really an up-and-comer to keep an eye out for!!


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*
Just for kicks...this was my first attempt at Home Theater from my grad-school days:

http://reviews.cnet.com/4520-10167_7...content;rb_mtx
I remember starting off with a Sony Stereo when I was married 14 years ago and I thought that was Home entertainment at it's best.


Btw From seeing your pics from the beginning of this thread, fantastic. Also how do you find the Sonance speakers ?


----------



## BrolicBeast

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Franin* 
I remember starting off with a Sony Stereo when I was married 14 years ago and I thought that was Home entertainment at it's best.


Btw From seeing your pics from the beginning of this thread, fantastic. Also how do you find the Sonance speakers ?
Hey Franin, I got those Sonance Speakers three years ago from www.vanns.com (no tax, free shipping) They were having some insane sale, and I bout ten pairs! I installed about half of them throughout the house, but I still have five pairs in boxes in my coat closet, begging to be used. lol.


----------



## ddgtr

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* 
Well thank you kindly! I appreciate the kind words--I'm just aiming to share my passion. My entire adult life, I've never been able to discuss or show my friends any of my gear, because to them--one black box is just the same as another black box. I'm so glad I was able to find this group here who, not only know understand the benefits of different Home Theater/HiFi equipment, but are passionate about it! Kudos to this entire WYSC Forum!!!
Right on Brolic, well said!! Cheers to that!!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Franin, I got those Sonance Speakers three years ago from www.vanns.com (no tax, free shipping) They were having some insane sale, and I bout ten pairs! I installed about half of them throughout the house, but I still have five pairs in boxes in my coat closet, begging to be used. lol.



It's great having to have music throughout the house. Have you installed any outside?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20116236
> 
> 
> It's great having to have music throughout the house. Have you installed any outside?



Unfortunately, these speakers are not waterproof, so i'm limited to indoors, but honestly--I don't mind. I don't spend that much time in the back-yard.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Well, I canceled the rack order. It seems like the processing delay was a blessing!!! I had buyers remorse and realized the nearly 2K i spent on the racks could have been spent starting my journey to five Emotiva XPA-1's. I can always get the two 20 Amp circuits extended into the equipment room. As soon as the money is back in my account, I'll be pulling the Trigger on two XPA-1's. Two down, three to go!!!!


----------



## jnnt29

That is one serious Amp!!! That will rock the house! look forward to seeing how you like them.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20130750
> 
> 
> Well, I canceled the rack order. It seems like the processing delay was a blessing!!! I had buyers remorse and realized the nearly 2K i spent on the racks could have been spent starting my journey to five Emotiva XPA-1's. I can always get the two 20 Amp circuits extended into the equipment room. As soon as the money is back in my account, I'll be pulling the Trigger on two XPA-1's. Two down, three to go!!!!



500 wpc each. This will be serious sound when the setup is complete. I looked at XPA-1s (the company is in my hometown, too), and they are brutes. I don't know how loud you play your music, but I hope the neighbors are friendly, and the house well-constructed.


----------



## Gelinas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20130750
> 
> 
> Well, I canceled the rack order. It seems like the processing delay was a blessing!!! I had buyers remorse and realized the nearly 2K i spent on the racks could have been spent starting my journey to five Emotiva XPA-1's. I can always get the two 20 Amp circuits extended into the equipment room. As soon as the money is back in my account, I'll be pulling the Trigger on two XPA-1's. Two down, three to go!!!!



Hey Broc,


Out of curosity, what is driving your desire to upgrade from the xpa 5? Are you looking for more volume than the xpa 5 can provide with your klipsch setup? I have the xpa 5 myself and have never even come close to to it's limits and my polks are much less efficent than your speakers.


----------



## prepress

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Gelinas* 
I know exactly what you mean. Most people don't get HT much more than "if you do have a projector: it's a HT". Although, I'm sure your visitors are routinely impressed when you let them hear what your ultra can do.
I remember an article in the NY Times some years back stating that, technically, it's an HT with at least a 27" screen.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gelinas* /forum/post/20133645
> 
> 
> Hey Broc,
> 
> 
> Out of curosity, what is driving your desire to upgrade from the xpa 5? Are you looking for more volume than the xpa 5 can provide with your klipsch setup? I have the xpa 5 myself and have never even come close to to it's limits and my polks are much less efficent than your speakers.



Hey Genilas!!


I want to upgrade to five XPA-1's because in my next house, I plan on having a rather large dedicated theater and I need to get all my dedicated theater gear NOW before I get married. I love the XPA-5, and will continue to use it with the XPA-1's to power width and height channels--bi-amped!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20133383
> 
> 
> 500 wpc each. This will be serious sound when the setup is complete. I looked at XPA-1s (the company is in my hometown, too), and they are brutes. I don't know how loud you play your music, but I hope the neighbors are friendly, and the house well-constructed.



LOL....They are brutes indeed!!!! Thankfully, my neighbors have not complained, and I try to be considered during late-night listening sessions or movie watching. Key word is...._try_. Sometimes i can't help myself!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29* /forum/post/20131975
> 
> 
> That is one serious Amp!!! That will rock the house! look forward to seeing how you like them.



The thunder-storms shall no longer exist in the sky. They shall come from my house!!! lol......Once they all arrive, I shall immediately post pictures. they look menacing--particularly with the Black trim-kits. I recently put the black trim on the XPA-5. It's funny how the trim-kit dramatically increases the aesthetics! I may post a pic for comparison!!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Emotiva XPA-5 with stock trim.










XPA-5 w/ Black Trim










PS Audio AC5










The Cambridge Audio MagicDAC










The Reassembled Rack--slightly different configuration than before.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20137045
> 
> 
> 
> PS Audio AC5




Holy shnikes Brolic, you could seriously hurt someone with that thing, it looks mean!!


----------



## jnnt29

You are a Home Theater God!! LOL! Rock the House.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20137231
> 
> 
> Holy shnikes Brolic, you could seriously hurt someone with that thing, it looks mean!!



LOLOL You should have seen my face when I pulled the package out of the Audio Advisor shipping box!!! I said "This is a Power Cord?" and I could almost swear it moved a little. It's a monster!!! lol


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29* /forum/post/20137339
> 
> 
> You are a Home Theater God!! LOL! Rock the House.



lolllll Thanks man, but I am FAR from such a noble title. Maybe in five more years, when i can afford dual JL Gotham 213's, a JVC RS60, and B&W 800 Diamond series speakers!.....Ok, maybe ten more years! lol........Ok...perhaps fifteen more years? lol.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20137365
> 
> 
> LOLOL You should have seen my face when I pulled the package out of the Audio Advisor shipping box!!! I said "This is a Power Cord?" and I could almost swear it moved a little. It's a monster!!! lol



Monsters, yes, but how are they working for you? That's the main question I have. What lengths are they and did you connect them easily, etc.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20138425
> 
> 
> Monsters, yes, but how are they working for you? That's the main question I have. What lengths are they and did you connect them easily, etc.



Greetings! I got the 1 Meter Cable, and they are indeed stiff. At first, I did worry that if anything knocked against them, they would rip the socket right out of the power conditioner, but the Panamax is holding up fine. (exhales). In terms of performance, I did notice a difference, although it's not a night-and-day difference at all. The best way to characterize the difference I heard is to say I heard more texture in strings (much of my listening consists of classical string pieces--particularly Cello and Double Bass).


Put it like this, if an Audio Ninja broke into my house and replaced the AC5 with the Stock Power Cord, when I got home, I wouldn't notice it in movies or gaming, but if I played a piece with strings, I'd know.. I am happy to report that it is not a placebo effect. The difference is certainly there.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20138603
> 
> 
> Greetings! I got the 1 Meter Cable, and they are indeed stiff. At first, I did worry that if anything knocked against them, they would rip the socket right out of the power conditioner, but the Panamax is holding up fine. (exhales). In terms of performance, I did notice a difference, although it's not a night-and-day difference at all. The best way to characterize the difference I heard is to say I heard more texture in strings (much of my listening consists of classical string pieces--particularly Cello and Double Bass).
> 
> 
> Put it like this, if an Audio Ninja broke into my house and replaced the AC5 with the Stock Power Cord, when I got home, I wouldn't notice it in movies or gaming, but if I played a piece with strings, I'd know.. I am happy to report that it is not a placebo effect. The difference is certainly there.



As you saw on my thread, those evil Pangea AC-9s did take a chunk out of the casing on an outlet, but those are 7AWG; the PSA AC-5 is 10AWG. One meter doesn't give a lot of slack to play with, so the stiffness could come into play there. But as you say, the connection was made, and based upon my short experience with the AC-5, it's a _solid_ connection.


It's been said that power cords need to break in. I don't know if that's true, but I'm not prepared to disagree with the idea. See if you notice any differences after, say, a couple of weeks or more.


----------



## hikarate

That black trim on the XPA-5 does make a world of difference.


----------



## MattPutt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/20139196
> 
> 
> That black trim on the XPA-5 does make a world of difference.



I agree!


Where at did you get the trim kit?


----------



## tmaschm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings! I got the 1 Meter Cable, and they are indeed stiff. At first, I did worry that if anything knocked against them, they would rip the socket right out of the power conditioner, but the Panamax is holding up fine. (exhales). In terms of performance, I did notice a difference, although it's not a night-and-day difference at all. The best way to characterize the difference I heard is to say I heard more texture in strings (much of my listening consists of classical string pieces--particularly Cello and Double Bass).
> 
> 
> Put it like this, if an Audio Ninja broke into my house and replaced the AC5 with the Stock Power Cord, when I got home, I wouldn't notice it in movies or gaming, but if I played a piece with strings, I'd know.. I am happy to report that it is not a placebo effect. The difference is certainly there.



Great description. Thanks for the info. Beast, if you had an xpa 2 and xpa 3 for a 5.1 which speakers would you hook them up to?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20139117
> 
> 
> As you saw on my thread, those evil Pangea AC-9s did take a chunk out of the casing on an outlet, but those are 7AWG; the PSA AC-5 is 10AWG. One meter doesn't give a lot of slack to play with, so the stiffness could come into play there. But as you say, the connection was made, and based upon my short experience with the AC-5, it's a _solid_ connection.
> 
> 
> It's been said that power cords need to break in. I don't know if that's true, but I'm not prepared to disagree with the idea. See if you notice any differences after, say, a couple of weeks or more.



Yeah I definitely remember seeing the remains of that outlet (R.I.P.). I don't even know how you got that AC9 to move even a little. 7AWG is practically a steel pipe! For my cable, 1 meter isn't very long at all--I really wanted the 2m, but I refused to pay higher than $300 for a power cable (at the time, I was a skepic). I must have added and removed that cord at least eight times the morning that I ordered it. I am glad I did though. Cords have a break-in period, eh? That's interesting. I'm DEFINITELY going pay close attention over the next few weeks and see how the sound transforms.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/20139196
> 
> 
> That black trim on the XPA-5 does make a world of difference.



Yeah, when i made the switch--i kept staring at it, thinking--wow, now it looks like it belongs in a much higher price bracket.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattPutt* /forum/post/20139900
> 
> 
> I agree!
> 
> 
> Where at did you get the trim kit?



Greetings! I got the trim kit here At two size choices, and $20 per Amp, the trim kit is impossible to ignore!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmaschm* /forum/post/20139980
> 
> 
> Great description. Thanks for the info. Beast, if you had an xpa 2 and xpa 3 for a 5.1 which speakers would you hook them up to?



No Problemo! If I had that configuration, I'd connect the XPA-2's to the Right and Left speakers, while connecting the XPA-3 to the Center and Surround speakers.


----------



## MattPutt

Thanks for sharing the link Brolic.


I was wondering about your apple tv. I saw that they are now offering NBA League Pass and MLB Extra Innings as well. I was wanting to know if you have any of those subscriptions? I am going to get the apple tv soon but just saw that they are now offering those subscriptions, so may bump up the purchase. Just wanting to know about the quality of them.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattPutt* /forum/post/20149939
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the link Brolic.
> 
> 
> I was wondering about your apple tv. I saw that they are now offering NBA League Pass and MLB Extra Innings as well. I was wanting to know if you have any of those subscriptions? I am going to get the apple tv soon but just saw that they are now offering those subscriptions, so may bump up the purchase. Just wanting to know about the quality of them.



I'm afraid I do not subscribe to either of those offerings, so I can't comment on it from a performance standpoint. I can comment on the device itself, in saying that it will be the best $99 you've ever spent! AppleTV is just that good. Especially if you have a media server or an "always-on" computer somewhere in your house.


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello BrolicBeast.


First off, I would like to welcome you to the WYSC threads. I know I'm extremely tardy with the welcoming, but better late than never.

Thank you for the kind words you posted in my thread.

Back when I was very active in this forum, I tried my best to make my thread as friendly, inviting and as informative as possible. Thank you for the acknowledgement and I will be PM'ing you in the near future. There's some things I'd like to share with you.


By the way, I grew up in Bethesda, MD.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/20163904
> 
> 
> Hello BrolicBeast.
> 
> 
> First off, I would like to welcome you to the WYSC threads. I know I'm extremely tardy with the welcoming, but better late than never.
> 
> Thank you for the kind words you posted in my thread.
> 
> Back when I was very active in this forum, I tried my best to make my thread as friendly, inviting and as informative as possible. Thank you for the acknowledgement and I will be PM'ing you in the near future. There's some things I'd like to share with you.
> 
> 
> By the way, I grew up in Bethesda, MD.



I appreciate the welcome and look forward to learning from an HT vet! Man, that cable-management you do is insanely tidy. I looked at the back of my rack last night and I lost sight of all the goodness in the world. lol. What a tangle!


Ah Bethesda? Nice. That's a spectacular area. The only place in the DC/MD/VA area where you can buy a cupcake and a Louis Vuitton travel bag, all on the same strip! lol


----------



## Goingpoor

Just wanted to stop in and say that you have a very nice setup BrolicBeast...


Did you get your emo mono blocks yet ?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goingpoor* /forum/post/20169496
> 
> 
> Just wanted to stop in and say that you have a very nice setup BrolicBeast...
> 
> 
> Did you get your emo mono blocks yet ?



Thanks man! Unfortunately, My XPA-1 dreams are on temporary hold for a month or so. I happened to go to a furniture store to look for a nice lamp, and I ended up leaving with a new Dining Room Set. lol. I still don't know how the lamp--> dining table purchase happened, but my dining room looks spectacular!! lol


----------



## Goingpoor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20169560
> 
> 
> Thanks man! Unfortunately, My XPA-1 dreams are on temporary hold for a month or so. I happened to go to a furniture store to look for a nice lamp, and I ended up leaving with a new Dining Room Set. lol. I still don't know how the lamp--> dining table purchase happened, but my dining room looks spectacular!! lol



Believe me I know how the furniture store works... I went there for a bedroom set and mattress and walked out with a bedroom set, mattress, new dinning room set, and new living room set. Happy wife means Happy life. Now when I buy new home theater stuff I dont feel so bad


----------



## FerretHunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goingpoor* /forum/post/20169609
> 
> 
> Happy wife means Happy life.



It's this line of thinking that made me spend A LOT of money on a kitchen remodeling, just so I could squeeze through a "little" home theater upgrade. The home theater upgrade wound up costing 60% of the kitchen reno, but the wife doesn't need to know that


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20169560
> 
> 
> Thanks man! Unfortunately, My XPA-1 dreams are on temporary hold for a month or so. I happened to go to a furniture store to look for a nice lamp, and I ended up leaving with a new Dining Room Set. lol. I still don't know how the lamp--> dining table purchase happened, but my dining room looks spectacular!! lol



That happens to me only when going to a record store. Or Amazon.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Goingpoor* 
Believe me I know how the furniture store works... I went there for a bedroom set and mattress and walked out with a bedroom set, mattress, new dinning room set, and new living room set. Happy wife means Happy life. Now when I buy new home theater stuff I dont feel so bad








Man, I thought I got sidetracked. You re-furnished your whole house! lolol. A happy wife does indeed mean a happy life though. Thankfully, I'm in the dating phase, so when my lady scoffs at the price of an iminent purchase, I just laugh as I click "submit".









Quote:

Originally Posted by *FerretHunter* 
It's this line of thinking that made me spend A LOT of money on a kitchen remodeling, just so I could squeeze through a "little" home theater upgrade. The home theater upgrade wound up costing 60% of the kitchen reno, but the wife doesn't need to know that








You were smart in handling that one! I see those monstrous S8's and co. in your theater--that is money well spent! AND with the wife's approval? Can't get any better than that.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *prepress* 
That happens to me only when going to a record store. Or Amazon.








lol, it's as if our secondary passions battle our first passions, and sometimes manage to win


----------



## BrolicBeast

So guys, I am becoming an Analog Stereo CD convert. (Previously, I just listened to everything digitally). One day, I realized two things: 1) I have an extra input on my Cambridge Audio DacMagic; and 2) I have an extra Oppo BDP-83 lying around ever since I replaced it with the 3-D capable BDP-93. So, of course, I inserted the 83 into my system, running optical cable to the DacMagic, and decided to give Dac-Powered stereo CD listening a try.


IT...BLEW...MY...MIND!!!!!


The first song I listened to was Turning Tables from the new CD "21" by Adele. Whoah, the soundstage was insane. I could imagine her in the studio recording right in front of me. Next, I listened to "Landslide" by The Backbeats from the soundtrack to NBC's "The Sing-Off," which records all live performances. I kid you not--i felt like I was THERE in the audience as the group performed the piece. It was amazing.


I just wanted to share this part of my musical journey with you all.


----------



## Goingpoor

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*
So guys, I am becoming an Analog Stereo CD convert. (Previously, I just listened to everything digitally). One day, I realized two things: 1) I have an extra input on my Cambridge Audio DacMagic; and 2) I have an extra Oppo BDP-83 lying around ever since I replaced it with the 3-D capable BDP-93. So, of course, I inserted the 83 into my system, running optical cable to the DacMagic, and decided to give Dac-Powered stereo CD listening a try.


IT...BLEW...MY...MIND!!!!!


The first song I listened to was Turning Tables from the new CD "21" by Adele. Whoah, the soundstage was insane. I could imagine her in the studio recording right in front of me. Next, I listened to "Landslide" by The Backbeats from the soundtrack to NBC's "The Sing-Off," which records all live performances. I kid you not--i felt like I was THERE in the audience as the group performed the piece. It was amazing.


I just wanted to share this part of my musical journey with you all.
Hows that dac working out ?. Are you using it with your digital music content?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goingpoor* /forum/post/20171148
> 
> 
> Hows that dac working out ?. Are you using it with your digital music content?



Absolutely! I probably should have worded my above comment differently. I'm listening to my digital sources converted to analog via the DAC. AND definitely with files from my Sonos Digital Music System and PC. The DAC changed the way i listen to music.


Funny--I purchased it just to "see" if it would make a difference. I had no idea the type of difference it made. If i had to say the one thing that stands out from the rest, it's that the bass from my SVS PB-13 is extremely defined. Definitely more defined (and prominent) than my pre-DAC days.


----------



## Goingpoor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20172529
> 
> 
> Absolutely! I probably should have worded my above comment differently. I'm listening to my digital sources converted to analog via the DAC. AND definitely with files from my Sonos Digital Music System and PC. The DAC changed the way i listen to music.
> 
> 
> Funny--I purchased it just to "see" if it would make a difference. I had no idea the type of difference it made. If i had to say the one thing that stands out from the rest, it's that the bass from my SVS PB-13 is extremely defined. Definitely more defined (and prominent) than my pre-DAC days.



One of the Dac's i'm looking at has a digital input and 2 HDMI inputs. And 2 RCA, and XLR outputs. could I use this for my itunes music collection on my HTPC, input into dac with HDMI and RCA out to home AVR ?


Thanks BrolicBeast


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goingpoor* /forum/post/20172663
> 
> 
> One of the Dac's i'm looking at has a digital input and 2 HDMI inputs. And 2 RCA, and XLR outputs. could I use this for my itunes music collection on my HTPC, input into dac with HDMI and RCA out to home AVR ?
> 
> 
> Thanks BrolicBeast



Man, I'm going to be honest with you. I'm very new to the DAC world, but in my month or so research, i never came across a DAC with HDMI inputs. I didn't even know they made them--they all just have inputs for Toslink, SPDIF, and USB. I just did a quick search but couldn't find any--could you PM me a link? My hunger for information grows!!!


----------



## Goingpoor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20172833
> 
> 
> Man, I'm going to be honest with you. I'm very new to the DAC world, but in my month or so research, i never came across a DAC with HDMI inputs. I didn't even know they made them--they all just have inputs for Toslink, SPDIF, and USB. I just did a quick search but couldn't find any--could you PM me a link? My hunger for information grows!!!



No your right... I thought by the pics it was HDMI ports. Its really 2 USB's. I had to do more looking and searching.


I'm looking at the Perfectwave Dac.


Thanks


----------



## Goingpoor

Let me correct myself again.. the perfectwave does have HDMI inputs

http://www.psaudio.com/ps/products/d...-dac?cat=audio


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goingpoor* /forum/post/20172929
> 
> 
> Let me correct myself again.. the perfectwave does have HDMI inputs
> 
> http://www.psaudio.com/ps/products/d...-dac?cat=audio



wow.....that's a great piece of equipment right there! Thanks for the link! i would love to have this to route my stereo SACD'S through. One day....after my monoblock extravaganza and speaker upgrade, i may seriously consider this.


----------



## Goingpoor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20173017
> 
> 
> wow.....that's a great piece of equipment right there! Thanks for the link! i would love to have this to route my stereo SACD'S through. One day....after my monoblock extravaganza and speaker upgrade, i may seriously consider this.



I'm loving it... but will wait until this winter.... i just bought two mcintosh amps... the wife would shoot me if i dropped more money ...


gonna keep my eye out on audiogon. Never know what deals you can find..


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20170734
> 
> 
> lol, it's as if our secondary passions battle our first passions, and sometimes manage to win



Well, at least it's related, as Amazon is my _other_ record store. But with the recent revelation on analog listening, a trip to the record store (whether online or B&M) may be in your future, I suspect. I know that as my system expanded and improved, so did my taste in music and the music I would buy.


----------



## prepress

You might appreciate this as well...

http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/e...to_listen.html 


Rare enough to have a classical percussionist, rarer still one who is profoundly deaf. I have some of Ms. Glennie's stuff, and she's very good. Check out the link when you have a half-hour or so to spare. There's more to music (and listening to it) than a lot of us think.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goingpoor* /forum/post/20173070
> 
> 
> I'm loving it... but will wait until this winter.... i just bought two mcintosh amps... the wife would shoot me if i dropped more money ...
> 
> 
> gonna keep my eye out on audiogon. Never know what deals you can find..



I love the look of the McIntosh Amps. In my opinion, they are the most aesthetically pleasing amps (with Classe Amps coming in at close second). I've never heard one though. I hear their solid-state amps have a tube-esque sound to them. Have you found this to be true? I can definitely understand the reluctance to purchase the PS Audio DAC too soon. The wife would be unhappy, and an unhappy wife means unhappy everything!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20173337
> 
> 
> Well, at least it's related, as Amazon is my _other_ record store. But with the recent revelation on analog listening, a trip to the record store (whether online or B&M) may be in your future, I suspect. I know that as my system expanded and improved, so did my taste in music and the music I would buy.



Ya know, I've actually been looking at record players and would love to get into pure analog--but I don't have the slightest idea where to start. i have no idea what a phono-stage is (I know I just lost 8 million street-cred points), or what makes a great tone-arm. (I've been all-digital until recently). I will have to put in a lot of research before i take the leap to purchasing the perfect turntable. Plus, I have pets that shed--so I have to get one with a great durable cover--that still looks great. *sigh* so many variables.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20174513
> 
> 
> You might appreciate this as well...
> 
> http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/e...to_listen.html
> 
> 
> Rare enough to have a classical percussionist, rarer still one who is profoundly deaf. I have some of Ms. Glennie's stuff, and she's very good. Check out the link when you have a half-hour or so to spare. There's more to music (and listening to it) than a lot of us think.



That's for that link! So, I watched this video late last night, and was amazed first at her talent, and then even more at the fact that she was able to truly develop that talent in her youth while being deaf. She is the antithesis to the phrase "I can't."


From the albums of hers that you own, do you have any top suggestions? I'm going to order some of her albums at some point this week.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20181116
> 
> 
> That's for that link! So, I watched this video late last night, and was amazed first at her talent, and then even more at the fact that she was able to truly develop that talent in her youth while being deaf. She is the antithesis to the phrase "I can't."
> 
> 
> From the albums of hers that you own, do you have any top suggestions? I'm going to order some of her albums at some point this week.



I have 2 CDs, a DVD and a laserdisc. As for the CDs, I think _Wind in the Bamboo Grove_ has nice atmosphere. She plays marimba, with sparse accompaniment on some tracks. It's a reflective kind of music, relaxing (to me). I'm thinking of picking up one or two more of her releases myself, as I recently revisited the laserdisc, _In Rio/Fiesta_, the first part of which chronicles her trip to Rio to participate in the carnaval as a member of one of the batterias and her reflections on the process.


She reminds me of Yo-Yo-Ma in that she experiments and has played with all kinds of people.


----------



## Goingpoor

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* 
I love the look of the McIntosh Amps. In my opinion, they are the most aesthetically pleasing amps (with Classe Amps coming in at close second). I've never heard one though. I hear their solid-state amps have a tube-esque sound to them. Have you found this to be true? I can definitely understand the reluctance to purchase the PS Audio DAC too soon. The wife would be unhappy, and an unhappy wife means unhappy everything!
I Have a MC252 I'm using on my L/R and as far as HT use the sound hasn't changed too much maybe none at all. But in 2Ch Music It has given my Focals a whole new life. I can turn up my favorite songs and its soooo smooth and clear without distortion...


I'm waiting on a MC205 (wasn't instock) for the rest of my speakers. Decided to buy my amps first before my new speakers. The speakers I'm looking at Will need more juice.. looking into Higher end Focals. Gonna Wait till next winter to order.


always wanted Mcintosh but didn't want to spend the money. Local dealer made me a deal I couldn't refuse..I think I passed out for a few minutes..


I'd be interested in hearing more about your DAC ? was it a big Difference ? Hows the PS-Audio cord working out ? Did that make a change in sound quality?


Thanks Brolic


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20185967
> 
> 
> I have 2 CDs, a DVD and a laserdisc. As for the CDs, I think _Wind in the Bamboo Grove_ has nice atmosphere. She plays marimba, with sparse accompaniment on some tracks. It's a reflective kind of music, relaxing (to me). I'm thinking of picking up one or two more of her releases myself, as I recently revisited the laserdisc, _In Rio/Fiesta_, the first part of which chronicles her trip to Rio to participate in the carnaval as a member of one of the batterias and her reflections on the process.
> 
> 
> She reminds me of Yo-Yo-Ma in that she experiments and has played with all kinds of people.



Thanks for those titles. I will be ordering the CDs tonight, and hopefully i can come across some Blu-Rays of her performances. Just out of curiosity, how does Laserdisc sound, compared to its optical successors? I've always heard about Laserdisc, but when that was semi-popular, i don't know where i was in my life. I love the Marimba, and am interested in hearing her collection!


Well, actually, I love the percussion as a whole. From before I could talk, my mother tells me all the time I would mimic the percussion in music and even commercials as an infant. My love for percussions led to a desire to pursue formal training, but the parents agreed that piano was the better choice. It was logical, so i don't fault them for it. I will sit back and live vicariously through Ms. Glennie's work.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goingpoor* /forum/post/20186314
> 
> 
> I Have a MC252 I'm using on my L/R and as far as HT use the sound hasn't changed too much maybe none at all. But in 2Ch Music It has given my Focals a whole new life. I can turn up my favorite songs and its soooo smooth and clear without distortion...
> 
> 
> I'm waiting on a MC205 (wasn't instock) for the rest of my speakers. Decided to buy my amps first before my new speakers. The speakers I'm looking at Will need more juice.. looking into Higher end Focals. Gonna Wait till next winter to order.
> 
> 
> always wanted Mcintosh but didn't want to spend the money. Local dealer made me a deal I couldn't refuse..I think I passed out for a few minutes..
> 
> 
> I'd be interested in hearing more about your DAC ? was it a big Difference ? Hows the PS-Audio cord working out ? Did that make a change in sound quality?
> 
> 
> Thanks Brolic



Hey GoingRich....errr...GoingPoor. lol. The Amp-before-speakers path is the best way to go! A good amp will last for one or two decades.


As far as the DAC goes, the difference was indeed large. I'm going to record a DAC/No DAC comparison of a music snippet. The difference is large enough that I think even my HD video camera will be able to catch it. I'll post the comparison video to youtube and post a notification in this thread (click on my signature to access the youtube page)


With the PS Audio Cord, there's definitely a sound difference, but it's only prominent when i listen to recordings of stringed instruments (Yo Yo Ma's Suite for Cello No. 1 comes to mind) you here more texture in the strings being played. Ti make sure this was no plecebo effect, i did A/B comparisons with that particular piece. (Both cords were plugged into the power conditioner, so i just alternated the equipment-end cords.) The difference is certainly there, but it's not a game-changer. Honestly, the ridiculously solid build quality is just as much my reason for keeping it as the slight increase in stringed texture.


----------



## Goingpoor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20188093
> 
> 
> Hey GoingRich....errr...GoingPoor. lol. The Amp-before-speakers path is the best way to go! A good amp will last for one or two decades.
> 
> 
> As far as the DAC goes, the difference was indeed large. I'm going to record a DAC/No DAC comparison of a music snippet. The difference is large enough that I think even my HD video camera will be able to catch it. I'll post the comparison video to youtube and post a notification in this thread (click on my signature to access the youtube page)
> 
> 
> With the PS Audio Cord, there's definitely a sound difference, but it's only prominent when i listen to recordings of stringed instruments (Yo Yo Ma's Suite for Cello No. 1 comes to mind) you here more texture in the strings being played. Ti make sure this was no plecebo effect, i did A/B comparisons with that particular piece. (Both cords were plugged into the power conditioner, so i just alternated the equipment-end cords.) The difference is certainly there, but it's not a game-changer. Honestly, the ridiculously solid build quality is just as much my reason for keeping it as the slight increase in stringed texture.



Lol no this hobbie makes you go poor







and then when you sit and think what you have spent ..... Dont they have a weekly meeting for this type of behavior










I'm not sure if Ill do the PS audio cords right away, may put them towards the end of my list. But a DAC is the next thing... I might settle on the PS Audio Digital Link III ... I've heard alot of nice things about them. I wonder how much of a difference I'd see using it with my itunes library off my computer ??


anything else in the works for you as add-ons or updates?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goingpoor* /forum/post/20188265
> 
> 
> Lol no this hobbie makes you go poor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then when you sit and think what you have spent ..... Dont they have a weekly meeting for this type of behavior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if Ill do the PS audio cords right away, may put them towards the end of my list. But a DAC is the next thing... I might settle on the PS Audio Digital Link III ... I've heard alot of nice things about them. I wonder how much of a difference I'd see using it with my itunes library off my computer ??
> 
> 
> anything else in the works for you as add-ons or updates?



lol you are correct!!! A couple weeks ago I sat down in the office and drafted a spreadsheet containing the models and prices for every piece of HT/Audio Gear & Accessories that I own, and when I applied that Excel *Sum* function to the cells, i instantly wanted to UN-APPLY it to the cells. lol....This stuff costs money man.


I think that PS Audio DAC would be a great addition to your system. I guarantee, there will be a difference. DAC's connect to computers using the USB cables normally reserved for printers, and i'm sure PSA throws that in the box. Your computer should automatically recognize the DAC as a "headphone" or some other audio device (depending on the chipset of the DAC) and will route audio via USB through it. I haven't done any serious listening using the computer though, as I stream all content on my primary machine using the Sonos Digital Music system (Highly Highly Highly recommended!!!)


Ah, my upgrade plans for the near future are the first two XPA-1's next month, and a turn-table some time in the spring (If I get all my research done in time). I've also been meaning to bi-amp my speakers since getting the Integra DHC-80.2--I just haven't had a chance to. Maybe i'll do that this evening. With the gear in the equipment room, running the wire through the "tracks" in the next room are such a hassle. Once I approach the third XPA-1, I'll need to secure a Furman Power Conditioner (the same model prepress has). That's about it for the near future.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20188093
> 
> 
> Thanks for those titles. I will be ordering the CDs tonight, and hopefully i can come across some Blu-Rays of her performances. Just out of curiosity, how does Laserdisc sound, compared to its optical successors? I've always heard about Laserdisc, but when that was semi-popular, i don't know where i was in my life. I love the Marimba, and am interested in hearing her collection!
> 
> 
> Well, actually, I love the percussion as a whole. From before I could talk, my mother tells me all the time I would mimic the percussion in music and even commercials as an infant. My love for percussions led to a desire to pursue formal training, but the parents agreed that piano was the better choice. It was logical, so i don't fault them for it. I will sit back and live vicariously through Ms. Glennie's work.



Many of my LD titles are in digital stereo, and though I haven't played some of them in a while, I do remember how awesome they sounded. Two examples: the Chicago Symphony Orchrstra doing _Pictures at an Exhibition_ (Georg Solti conducting). The sound is rich, full, powerful, and "The Great Gates of Kiev" finale is a mind-blower! Then, there's _Batman: Mask of the Phantasm_ (an animated piece). The thunder of the bass drums at the beginning will knock you over if you're not ready for it. These were played through a Pioneer Elite DVL-91 combi-player. I haven't done any comparisons, but I don't recall missing anything compared to playing DVDs.


By the way, the DVD, _Evelyn Glennie A Luxembourg_, is pretty good too. She performs with the Orchestra Philharmonique du Luxembourg, working the snare drum, marimba and vibraphone. There's an extra with commentary from Ms. Glennie on there also.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20193107
> 
> 
> Many of my LD titles are in digital stereo, and though I haven't played some of them in a while, I do remember how awesome they sounded. Two examples: the Chicago Symphony Orchrstra doing _Pictures at an Exhibition_ (Georg Solti conducting). The sound is rich, full, powerful, and "The Great Gates of Kiev" finale is a mind-blower! Then, there's _Batman: Mask of the Phantasm_ (an animated piece). The thunder of the bass drums at the beginning will knock you over if you're not ready for it. These were played through a Pioneer Elite DVL-91 combi-player. I haven't done any comparisons, but I don't recall missing anything compared to playing DVDs.
> 
> 
> By the way, the DVD, _Evelyn Glennie A Luxembourg_, is pretty good too. She performs with the Orchestra Philharmonique du Luxembourg, working the snare drum, marimba and vibraphone. There's an extra with commentary from Ms. Glennie on there also.



My eyes are spoiled and the PQ of DVD's bother me on the Projector, although it's much more managable on a smaller display. i think I'll still purchase it to play upstairs.


I REMEMBER Batman: Mask of the Phantasm--i recall the preview on one of the video tapes my family owned; it used to come on before a movie we watched rather often. I was the biggest batman fan for the better part of the 1990-1999 decade. Were any Laserdiscs mixed in 5.1? This technology is intriguing for the small niche it carved for itself.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20193298
> 
> 
> My eyes are spoiled and the PQ of DVD's bother me on the Projector, although it's much more managable on a smaller display. i think I'll still purchase it to play upstairs.
> 
> 
> I REMEMBER Batman: Mask of the Phantasm--i recall the preview on one of the video tapes my family owned; it used to come on before a movie we watched rather often. I was the biggest batman fan for the better part of the 1990-1999 decade. Were any Laserdiscs mixed in 5.1? This technology is intriguing for the small niche it carved for itself.



Yes the LD were mixed in 5.1 if they were encoded in AC-3 (Dolby Digital) or DTS which started I believe around 1992 . Most of my LDs are encoded that way. The majority were AC-3. If you go to my WYSC thread you can see the list of my LDs (post 24) that I still own.


----------



## Goingpoor

I Had to bump the thread up










I order that same cambridge DAC your using. Had to put the PS audio on the back burner. Too much in HT stuff this year. Plus I had to renew my tickets for the year. Almost forgot about baseball season. Was having to much fun with you guys...


Remember Happy wife Happy life Brolic. 2 words of advice ... don't get married or hide the bank statements lol


Does that cambridge come with all cables ? and drivers for the HTPC? or does it automaticaly detect it?


wheres those monblocks? it close enough to call it april now, and hey when april 1st hits it will be close enough to call it may !!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goingpoor* /forum/post/20204244
> 
> 
> I Had to bump the thread up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I order that same cambridge DAC your using. Had to put the PS audio on the back burner. Too much in HT stuff this year. Plus I had to renew my tickets for the year. Almost forgot about baseball season. Was having to much fun with you guys...
> 
> 
> Remember Happy wife Happy life Brolic. 2 words of advice ... don't get married or hide the bank statements lol
> 
> 
> Does that cambridge come with all cables ? and drivers for the HTPC? or does it automaticaly detect it?
> 
> 
> wheres those monblocks? it close enough to call it april now, and hey when april 1st hits it will be close enough to call it may !!!



Ahhh excellent choice!!! The Cambridge Audio DacMagic is spectacular. It comes with a USB cable. The TOSLINK/SPDIF cables, you'll have to provide yourself, in which case--like most of us, i'm sure you have millions of those lying around from the pre-HDMI days of Home Theater!!


A quick hint-you can only have one digital connection per input. Say, you plug in one optical and one coaxial into each of the jacks under only Input 1, then you will get no sound.


The monoblocks are coming soon to a BrolicBeast near you (movie trailer-announcer voice) i'm starting with two, and i'll get one incrementally after that. iwill have a covert bank account when I get married. i'll funnel 3% of my salary into it, and when I make my audio purchases, I'll act like they were gifts from a fictional uncle in Manchester, UK. lol. *Sigh* that will never work. Wive's tend to have the uncanny ability to read minds--which is why they expect husbands to read theirs. But i digress.....


----------



## prepress

I hope she's a music lover.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20207094
> 
> 
> I hope she's a music lover.



When I get married, she will have to be a music lover! I can't marry someone who has to ask "Why do you love music so much?" That would never ever everrrr work. lol


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20209835
> 
> 
> When I get married, she will have to be a music lover! I can't marry someone who has to ask "Why do you love music so much?" That would never ever everrrr work. lol



I'm not married, but I know that it will be important, if she's not a music lover, to at least understand why it's important to you. And if she loves you then she will work with it. The same goes for you with interests of hers, of course. Good relationships are built, not fallen into, and such sharing is part of that.


Also, the HT comes with the deal, so she's stuck, right







?


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20209923
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Also, the HT comes with the deal, so she's stuck, right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?



LOL, so in other words our man Brolic comes with "baggage", it's either take him with the HT or nothing at all...







I think if women read these audio forums more they would rather marry a man with 4 kids from a previous than one with an HT addiction!!!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20210505
> 
> 
> LOL, so in other words our man Brolic comes with "baggage", it's either take him with the HT or nothing at all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think if women read these audio forums more they would rather marry a man with 4 kids from a previous than one with an HT addiction!!!



But it's baggage he can share







!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Oh she will have to accept AND share my musical baggage. All umpteen dollars worth, because I'm not getting rid of a THING if it has circuits and a power supply!


----------



## YoMaMa84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20209923
> 
> 
> I'm not married, but I know that it will be important, if she's not a music lover, to at least understand why it's important to you. And if she loves you then she will work with it. The same goes for you with interests of hers, of course. Good relationships are built, not fallen into, and such sharing is part of that.
> 
> 
> Also, the HT comes with the deal, so she's stuck, right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20217546
> 
> 
> Oh she will have to accept AND share my musical baggage. All umpteen dollars worth, because I'm not getting rid of a THING if it has circuits and a power supply!



I think most people doesn't appreciate our appetite for good music and sound. My current gf loves music as I do, she accepts my obsessiveness, as long as she gets the same attention my equipments get.


----------



## jnnt29

That is the delicate balancing act. Love of family and electronics, having them feel included and want to be. My son is eleven and is catching the bug. Right now it is hand held electronics, but you can see it in him. My wife says if I die she will never watch another movie because she can’t figure it out and I have a Harmony one! But my son can! lol


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20217546
> 
> 
> Oh she will have to accept AND share my musical baggage. All umpteen dollars worth, because I'm not getting rid of a THING if it has circuits and a power supply!



You realize, of course, that in a way your statement can be seen to include her?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YoMaMa84* /forum/post/20218696
> 
> 
> I think most people doesn't appreciate our appetite for good music and sound. My current gf loves music as I do, she accepts my obsessiveness, as long as she gets the same attention my equipments get.



You have made a veryyyy important point. "As long as she gets the same attention my equipment gets." I do feel this is an integral part to balancing a passions as engulfing as ours, with romance, family, etc.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29* /forum/post/20218763
> 
> 
> That is the delicate balancing act. Love of family and electronics, having them feel included and want to be. My son is eleven and is catching the bug. Right now it is hand held electronics, but you can see it in him. My wife says if I die she will never watch another movie because she can't figure it out and I have a Harmony one! But my son can! lol



Ahhh don't let your son find out about the new Nintendo 3DS. I remember when I was 11--I was crazy about Sega Genesis, I do believe it is a balancing act indeed. lol @ the son being more able to manage the Harmony One than the wife. Man, make sure you don't get hit by any cars!!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20221621
> 
> 
> You realize, of course, that in a way your statement can be seen to include her?



L-O-L!!!!!!! You are quite correct sir. She better install an RFID chip in her skull so she qualifies for perpetual retention!!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20222451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh don't let your son find out about the new Nintendo 3DS.



Hey BrolicBeast got released today over here and my daughter is already bugging me about it.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20229299
> 
> 
> Hey BrolicBeast got released today over here and my daughter is already bugging me about it.



Ah, it certainly makes you wonder how they find out about this stuff. I wish thee luck with deflecting the 3DS requests!! lol. The internet is probably the culprit. The internet didn't really take off until i was in high-school. Before that, the only way I could keep track of games and kid tech (Ricochet Remote Control Car, anyone? annnnyyyone???) was to walk through Toys-R-Us, which involved convincing one or both parents to actually take me there.


My, how I wish I had the internet when i was a child.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20229888
> 
> 
> Ah, it certainly makes you wonder how they find out about this stuff. I wish thee luck with deflecting the 3DS requests!! lol. The internet is probably the culprit. The internet didn't really take off until i was in high-school. Before that, the only way I could keep track of games and kid tech (Ricochet Remote Control Car, anyone? annnnyyyone???) was to walk through Toys-R-Us, which involved convincing one or both parents to actually take me there.
> 
> 
> My, how I wish I had the internet when i was a child.



You don't think the lack of funds would have frustrated you too badly? I don't want what I don't know about. I didn't know about the MC501s until exposed to them here; over time I softened on them and about a year later bought them. And the discount i got helped.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, it certainly makes you wonder how they find out about this stuff. I wish thee luck with deflecting the 3DS requests!! lol. The internet is probably the culprit. The internet didn't really take off until i was in high-school. Before that, the only way I could keep track of games and kid tech (Ricochet Remote Control Car, anyone? annnnyyyone???) was to walk through Toys-R-Us, which involved convincing one or both parents to actually take me there.
> 
> 
> My, how I wish I had the internet when i was a child.



When I was a kid my parents barley took me to toys r us we had to make our own fun and games spent more time outdoors. These days with these electronic gadgets kids are spending more time indoors.

My daughter has to wait till Xmas but I bet she will twist my arm one way or the other.


----------



## Goingpoor

Hey Brolic you a Orioles fan ?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20231744
> 
> 
> You don't think the lack of funds would have frustrated you too badly? I don't want what I don't know about. I didn't know about the MC501s until exposed to them here; over time I softened on them and about a year later bought them. And the discount i got helped.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goingpoor* /forum/post/20248524
> 
> 
> Hey Brolic you a Orioles fan ?



Hey man, I don't watch much baseball. I'm a football guy to the core. Played Offensive Tackle in middle school high school, and college i switched to Offensive Guard. but mercy--the folks here LOVE the Orioles and Ravens!!! "This is Birdland" billboards are all over the place!!


----------



## BrolicBeast

A friend of mine got married over the weekend, and at the reception, I made sure my companion and I sat at table closest to the "sweet spot", dead center to the two primary Professional speakers across the floor. Maybe that was taking my love of audio a bit too far. lol.


On another note, I'm giving serious thought to turning my guest bedroom (which get used twice a year at most) into a dedicated listening room, complete with acoustic paneling. Has anybody undergone such a transformation? Any advice? I know with a listening room, I have more flexibility since this will be audio only, IF I go through with it. i'm weighing the pros and cons. Any advice would be most welcome!!!


----------



## prepress

I don't have a dedicated room as you know, but the relationship between equipment and room is important. One of the reasons I like bipolar speakers (which mine are) is that reflections can be an asset rather than a liability. There's more flexibility of placement. With conventional speakers you'll need to be more mindful of placement and of reflections, I think. If the equipment tends toward the bright side, then the panels and room treatments will become more important. Those more accomplished than I on these things can weigh in of course, but considering the treatments as part of the system (the room certainly is) may be a good idea. Maybe start with the acoustic characteristics of the room itself, before anything's put in there, and work from that.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20253240
> 
> 
> I don't have a dedicated room as you know, but the relationship between equipment and room is important. One of the reasons I like bipolar speakers (which mine are) is that reflections can be an asset rather than a liability. There's more flexibility of placement. With conventional speakers you'll need to be more mindful of placement and of reflections, I think. If the equipment tends toward the bright side, then the panels and room treatments will become more important. Those more accomplished than I on these things can weigh in of course, but considering the treatments as part of the system (the room certainly is) may be a good idea. Maybe start with the acoustic characteristics of the room itself, before anything's put in there, and work from that.



Thanks for the input Prepress! Is there any way to judge the room characteristics without measurements? i've long believed that the second I start measuring frequency responses in my room, is the second I stop enjoying the music. this isn't true for everybody, but i have obsessive compulsive tendencies (I ran Audyssey four times, just to make sure there were no variations in the results). What characteristics can I consider for a listening room that Audyssey doesn't already take into consideration?


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20262065
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input Prepress! Is there any way to judge the room characteristics without measurements? i've long believed that the second I start measuring frequency responses in my room, is the second I stop enjoying the music. this isn't true for everybody, but i have obsessive compulsive tendencies (I ran Audyssey four times, just to make sure there were no variations in the results). What characteristics can I consider for a listening room that Audyssey doesn't already take into consideration?




What size is the room you want to convert?


There is a calculator online you can use, I'll see if I can dig it up. Also, as a general rule, you want to avoid square rooms. The more irregular a shape the better.


Keep in mind that the speakers you choose will also play a huge factor. Some are placement sensitive, some are not.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20262065
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input Prepress! Is there any way to judge the room characteristics without measurements? i've long believed that the second I start measuring frequency responses in my room, is the second I stop enjoying the music. this isn't true for everybody, but i have obsessive compulsive tendencies (I ran Audyssey four times, just to make sure there were no variations in the results). What characteristics can I consider for a listening room that Audyssey doesn't already take into consideration?



Hate to burst your bubble, but I'm so primitive I've never used Audyssey. I also got caller ID only 3 years ago, and a cellular phone only last summer (and I average a robust 8 minutes a month usage).


This is all off the top of my head, understand. You can start with construction materials of the room. What are the walls/floors made of? Do they reflect or absorb sound? As ddgtr says, a square room isn't desirable; try for a rectangular one. Also consider how many doors or windows are in there and what furniture there is (which can help break up standing waves, etc.) and when in the room, do sounds tend to echo, or are they flat?


For me, it's always imperative to put a rug on the floor, and furniture can be part of room treatment as well. Couches and chairs can absorb sound and dampen the room a bit depending on what they're made of. If you have bright speakers you'll definitely want to have some treatment, and choose associated components accordingly.


Any more than this and I'd have to actually think







. Hard, since I didn't sleep well last night.


----------



## BrolicBeast

If you listen closely, you'll hear the difference.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20263247
> 
> 
> What size is the room you want to convert?
> 
> 
> There is a calculator online you can use, I'll see if I can dig it up. Also, as a general rule, you want to avoid square rooms. The more irregular a shape the better.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that the speakers you choose will also play a huge factor. Some are placement sensitive, some are not.



Ahhh, thankfully the room I'm considering is rectangular in shape, with one minor angular protrusion toward the rear of the room. I think I will need to look at speakers that are not placement sensitive, as the room is small and there are not many options in terms of placement. Ahh, now a new can of worms has been opened. Any idea what determines whether a speaker is placement sensitive or not?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20264420
> 
> 
> Hate to burst your bubble, but I'm so primitive I've never used Audyssey. I also got caller ID only 3 years ago, and a cellular phone only last summer (and I average a robust 8 minutes a month usage).
> 
> 
> This is all off the top of my head, understand. You can start with construction materials of the room. What are the walls/floors made of? Do they reflect or absorb sound? As ddgtr says, a square room isn't desirable; try for a rectangular one. Also consider how many doors or windows are in there and what furniture there is (which can help break up standing waves, etc.) and when in the room, do sounds tend to echo, or are they flat?
> 
> 
> For me, it's always imperative to put a rug on the floor, and furniture can be part of room treatment as well. Couches and chairs can absorb sound and dampen the room a bit depending on what they're made of. If you have bright speakers you'll definitely want to have some treatment, and choose associated components accordingly.
> 
> 
> Any more than this and I'd have to actually think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hard, since I didn't sleep well last night.



First cell phone last year????? I couldn't do it! Cell phones got big when I was in high-school, and I've been using them ever since. I really can't function without it. There is only one window and one door in the room, as it is a rather small guest bedroom. If i turned it into a listening room, it would be solely for audio--there would likely only be the equipment rack, speakers, acoustic paneling, one listening chair, and a nice, thick rug. The room does offer a rather flat response now, as I have a very basic system in there (that guests never use because they think "pressing play" is too complicated).


I appreciate the input guys!


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* 
A friend of mine got married over the weekend, and at the reception, I made sure my companion and I sat at table closest to the "sweet spot", dead center to the two primary Professional speakers across the floor. Maybe that was taking my love of audio a bit too far. lol.








lol I like that. Dont worry you know you have gone too far if you rip out a measuring tape and move the tables and chair to get it exact centre.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Franin* 







lol I like that. Dont worry you know you have gone too far if you rip out a measuring tape and move the tables and chair to get it exact centre.
hahahahah thou are quite correct sir!!! lolol


----------



## ddgtr

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* 
Ahhh, thankfully the room I'm considering is rectangular in shape, with one minor angular protrusion toward the rear of the room. I think I will need to look at speakers that are not placement sensitive, as the room is small and there are not many options in terms of placement. Ahh, now a new can of worms has been opened. Any idea what determines whether a speaker is placement sensitive or not?
Brolic, I could be wrong but I don't think there is one particular criterion that can be used to answer that question. Different speakers behave different ways due to cabinet construction, drivers, crossovers and the best thing to do is to actually try them in your room. I know, it's not easy to get speakers in for audition, but you'll have a huge smile on your face once you hit that sweet spot (kinda like the dac experience







).


Have you tried you Klipsch in that room?


----------



## ddgtr

Quote:

Originally Posted by *prepress* 
I also got caller ID only 3 years ago, and a cellular phone only last summer (and I average a robust 8 minutes a month usage).
I've said it before, I envy you for that!!


----------



## ddgtr

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Franin* 
.... you know you have gone too far if you rip out a measuring tape and move the tables and chair to get it exact centre.
Dam' it Frank, have you been spying on me???


----------



## prepress

You could also approach this as getting speakers to suit the room, or setting up the room to suit the speakers. As I say, bipolar speakers are more room independent than conventional ones, so I have latitude (unfortunately, the room and setup don't let me use it). Perhaps a quick assessment of the various speaker technologies and their principles would be in order.


Depending upon whether the speakers will fire across a long wall or a short wall can matter too. Some speakers need more room to operate than others. Check out reviews of speakers that are like the ones you're considering. If yours have to sit along a long wall and fire across the short dimension (I have that situation), take that into account.


Or, just get what you like best and deal with it. I did that essentially with my Mirage M-3si speakers. And while I think perhaps I'm losing some front-to-back depth because of my setup, the sound is nevertheless very good and I see no need to make a change.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20282658
> 
> 
> Brolic, I could be wrong but I don't think there is one particular criterion that can be used to answer that question. Different speakers behave different ways due to cabinet construction, drivers, crossovers and the best thing to do is to actually try them in your room. I know, it's not easy to get speakers in for audition, but you'll have a huge smile on your face once you hit that sweet spot (kinda like the dac experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> Have you tried you Klipsch in that room?



Ah, I will need to narrow it down to two or three speakers, and get them in here for a listen. I LOVE moments like the DAC experience







Alternately, I'm also considering turning the guest bedroom into a dedicated theater, and using the living room as an audiophile-grade listening space. Any thought on this?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20283155
> 
> 
> You could also approach this as getting speakers to suit the room, or setting up the room to suit the speakers. As I say, bipolar speakers are more room independent than conventional ones, so I have latitude (unfortunately, the room and setup don't let me use it). Perhaps a quick assessment of the various speaker technologies and their principles would be in order.
> 
> 
> Depending upon whether the speakers will fire across a long wall or a short wall can matter too. Some speakers need more room to operate than others. Check out reviews of speakers that are like the ones you're considering. If yours have to sit along a long wall and fire across the short dimension (I have that situation), take that into account.
> 
> 
> Or, just get what you like best and deal with it. I did that essentially with my Mirage M-3si speakers. And while I think perhaps I'm losing some front-to-back depth because of my setup, the sound is nevertheless very good and I see no need to make a change.



You know, I'm thinking if going the way of Magnepan. From past research and recent research, Two maggies with good subwoofer(s) can produce a sublime audio experience. Now it's just to find a dealer who actually has them in the showroom.....


I totally understand you on the not minding losing a bit of depth. For me, the experience is about pressing play, closing my eyes, and smiling as the music begins. Once I'm smiling and am lost in the music, i'm not concerned with the little things. No system can be perfect, unless someone builds an anechoic chamber in their basement. Now, there's an idea.......


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20286716
> 
> 
> You know, I'm thinking if going the way of Magnepan. From past research and recent research, Two maggies with good subwoofer(s) can produce a sublime audio experience. Now it's just to find a dealer who actually has them in the showroom.....
> 
> 
> I totally understand you on the not minding losing a bit of depth. For me, the experience is about pressing play, closing my eyes, and smiling as the music begins. Once I'm smiling and am lost in the music, i'm not concerned with the little things. No system can be perfect, unless someone builds *an anechoic chamber* in their basement. Now, there's an idea.......



Then I'd gain 6Hz of usable bass response, down to 24Hz at -10dB. Of course, I have no basement. But what I get is powerful enough.


Auditioning can be tricky in-store, as the associated components may not be those you have at home, plus it's a different room. I agree, if you can get an in-home audition that's ideal. But I think the room would need to be in its final or near-final configuration as far as furniture and components for it to be as telling as possible. Then, just get the speakers in there and adjust treatments as needed.


Which Maggies, by the way?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20286984
> 
> 
> Then I'd gain 6Hz of usable bass response, down to 24Hz at -10dB. Of course, I have no basement. But what I get is powerful enough.
> 
> 
> Auditioning can be tricky in-store, as the associated components may not be those you have at home, plus it's a different room. I agree, if you can get an in-home audition that's ideal. But I think the room would need to be in its final or near-final configuration as far as furniture and components for it to be as telling as possible. Then, just get the speakers in there and adjust treatments as needed.
> 
> 
> Which Maggies, by the way?



I was considering getting the Magnepan 3.7's--I've been reading a lot about them over the years, and I always told myself, if I ever went the way of the "listening room," I'd get a pair. of course, there are many to consider in that price class--particularly, the PSB Synchrony One's, which I auditioned at a local Gramophone last month and LOVED!!! Ah, finding the right speaker is half the fun!!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20302026
> 
> 
> I was considering getting the Magnepan 3.7's--I've been reading a lot about them over the years, and I always told myself, if I ever went the way of the "listening room," I'd get a pair. of course, there are many to consider in that price class--particularly, the PSB Synchrony One's, which I auditioned at a local Gramophone last month and LOVED!!! Ah, finding the right speaker is half the fun!!



And, arguably, easier to do than with other components.


----------



## YoMaMa84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I was considering getting the Magnepan 3.7's--I've been reading a lot about them over the years, and I always told myself, if I ever went the way of the "listening room," I'd get a pair. of course, there are many to consider in that price class--particularly, the PSB Synchrony One's, which I auditioned at a local Gramophone last month and LOVED!!! Ah, finding the right speaker is half the fun!!



The gramophone in Columbia? I work 3 minutes from there. Love that place.


----------



## Gelinas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YoMaMa84* /forum/post/20302983
> 
> 
> The gramophone in Columbia? I work 3 minutes from there. Love that place.



I live just down from the road from the Columbia store too. They definately have a bunch of cool studd there, but nothing in my price range...


----------



## BrolicBeast

Quote:

Originally Posted by *prepress* 
And, arguably, easier to do than with other components.
With that, I certainly do concur. Other components require so much analysis--speakers, the _only_ analytical tools one need use are the ears.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Quote:

Originally Posted by *YoMaMa84* 
The gramophone in Columbia? I work 3 minutes from there. Love that place.
Quote:

Originally Posted by *Gelinas* 
I live just down from the road from the Columbia store too. They definately have a bunch of cool studd there, but nothing in my price range...








Gentlemen!!! This world is indeed small. I live ten minutes from the Columbia Gramophone, and I work even closer. I got my Integra DHC-80.2 from there, and the sales guy knocked $150 off the price.


There is also a dealer called Audio Video Solutions that is about a ten minute drive from gramophone. They are very utilitarian, and besides their theater, it looks like a regular office; however, they carry two major brands that Gramophone doesn't: Anthem and Paradigm. I went to Demo a pair of Paradigm Signature S8's about a month go--and my socks were knocked off.


----------



## YoMaMa84

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*
Gentlemen!!! This world is indeed small. I live ten minutes from the Columbia Gramophone, and I work even closer. I got my Integra DHC-80.2 from there, and the sales guy knocked $150 off the price.


There is also a dealer called Audio Video Solutions that is about a ten minute drive from gramophone. They are very utilitarian, and besides their theater, it looks like a regular office; however, they carry two major brands that Gramophone doesn't: Anthem and Paradigm. I went to Demo a pair of Paradigm Signature S8's about a month go--and my socks were knocked off.
Nice, small world indeed.


I've always wanted to hear the S8. Where is this? I want to go there today after the gym to hear those beast.


----------



## Gelinas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YoMaMa84* /forum/post/20307866
> 
> 
> Nice, small world indeed.
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to hear the S8. Where is this? I want to go there today after the gym to hear those beast.



Yeah, where is this place? I want to visit too.


That and I'm waiting for the day for Ghramaphone to have a gotham on hand so I can go in with some bass mekanik, WOTW, and some other choiuce bass movies to giove it a workout. See how it sounds...


I went about a year ago with some demo blu rays and checked our their flagship b&w, JL, classe demo theatre and was not that impressed. They have their subs level set super low


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YoMaMa84* /forum/post/20307866
> 
> 
> Nice, small world indeed.
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to hear the S8. Where is this? I want to go there today after the gym to hear those beast.



Sure, the address to A/V solutions is:


10840 GUILFORD RD. Suite 402, Annapolis Junction, MD


Be warned. They are nowhere nearly as flashy as Gramophone, but they are functional. The S8's may be set up in the theater room, in which case, they will move them to the listening room for you to listen. They do have a demo CD, which worked out, since i forgot my own demo CD when i went there.


----------



## Gelinas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20308231
> 
> 
> Sure, the address to A/V solutions is:
> 
> 
> 10840 GUILFORD RD. Suite 402, Annapolis Junction, MD
> 
> 
> Be warned. They are nowhere nearly as flashy as Gramophone, but they are functional. The S8's may be set up in the theater room, in which case, they will move them to the listening room for you to listen. They do have a demo CD, which worked out, since i forgot my own demo CD when i went there.



Thanks man. And I don't think it's a bad thing that they are less flashy than Gramophone. Hopefuly I can check out those s8's, they are a formidable speaker...soo many drivers


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gelinas* /forum/post/20308280
> 
> 
> Thanks man. And I don't think it's a bad thing that they are less flashy than Gramophone. Hopefuly I can check out those s8's, they are a formidable speaker...soo many drivers



Yeah, it's not a bad thing at all. The good thing about dealers is that, because they aren't retailers, random folks aren't in there vying for the time of the sales folks. At A.V. Solutions, the guy who set up the S8's for me was smart enough to leave the room when the music began, but stood right outside in case I had any questions, which I did.


----------



## nick05

Nice set up Brolic. I too live in the Metro area and if you guys are familiar with the Tysons Corner area, there's a awesome store there. Gramophone is really cool but trust when I say these guys have got it right. It's Evolution AV. And the guys are real cool. Be warned, the traffic and construction around Tysons blows, but believe me it will be worth the drive.


----------



## prepress

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* 
With that, I certainly do concur. Other components require so much analysis--speakers, the _only_ analytical tools one need use are the ears.
It may still pay to take note of the associated electronics/cables if auditioning them with components you don't own. Knowing those and their sonic characteristics could be helpful in evaluations. I thought it helped when auditioning the (in)famous Mac 501s the first time, as the same CD player and speaker cable I have were used as well as having an idea of what the speakers' (B&Ws) essential characteristics were.


----------



## BrolicBeast

So i wrestled my old Speaker system out of the guest-room closet. The Infinity Systems Primus 360BK. I haven't even looked at these in years. I recently rearranged the guestroom, and couldn't leave these in the closet. Now, the questions is--what on earth am i supposed to do with these? Theater # 2? I dunno.....































Here's the Denon AVR4310CI that the Integra DHC-80.2 replaced.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nick05* /forum/post/20311689
> 
> 
> Nice set up Brolic. I too live in the Metro area and if you guys are familiar with the Tysons Corner area, there's a awesome store there. Gramophone is really cool but trust when I say these guys have got it right. It's Evolution AV. And the guys are real cool. Be warned, the traffic and construction around Tysons blows, but believe me it will be worth the drive.



You know, I came across Evolution AV about a month ago searching for a plasma mount hidden by a picture, but I saw Tyson's Corner, and immediately kept looking. The traffic there is ridiculous! Maybe one night I'll go there at midnight to avoid traffic and pitch a tent by the door so I'm the first one in!!  lol. Seriously though, it's a great place? I may seriously visit there one of these weekend.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20312527
> 
> 
> It may still pay to take note of the associated electronics/cables if auditioning them with components you don't own. Knowing those and their sonic characteristics could be helpful in evaluations. I thought it helped when auditioning the (in)famous Mac 501s the first time, as the same CD player and speaker cable I have were used as well as having an idea of what the speakers' (B&Ws) essential characteristics were.



Ah yes, I'm thinking about building my own serious cables, but I don't know if i have the patience to do it







I really don't think I do. lol, but I know for a dedicated listening room environment, I would definitely go with some serious cabling that I would bring with me when i go to audition speakers.


----------



## tmaschm

Hey beast,


Check out my new stuff!

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1329440


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YoMaMa84* /forum/post/20307866
> 
> 
> Nice, small world indeed.
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to hear the S8. Where is this? I want to go there today after the gym to hear those beast.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gelinas* /forum/post/20308217
> 
> 
> Yeah, where is this place? I want to visit too.
> 
> 
> That and I'm waiting for the day for Ghramaphone to have a gotham on hand so I can go in with some bass mekanik, WOTW, and some other choiuce bass movies to giove it a workout. See how it sounds...
> 
> 
> I went about a year ago with some demo blu rays and checked our their flagship b&w, JL, classe demo theatre and was not that impressed. They have their subs level set super low



Have you guys had a chance to check out the S8's at AV Solutions yet? They are a sight to behold! @Genilas, the first company around here to carry a Gotham will see me flooding their demo room with my best Blu-Ray bass demos!! They better be prepared for a/b comparisons between the Fathom and Gothams!!!


----------



## amarshonarbangla

Me want!!!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20333662
> 
> 
> Ah yes, I'm thinking about building my own serious cables, but I don't know if i have the patience to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't think I do. lol, but I know for a dedicated listening room environment, I would definitely go with some serious cabling that I would bring with me when i go to audition speakers.



It would be cheaper, of course, to build your own, but it you don't go there and decide to buy I will recommend Kimber 8TC. It's served me well, isn't too expensive, universally praised, and is quite neutral with nice detail.


----------



## YoMaMa84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20334490
> 
> 
> Have you guys had a chance to check out the S8's at AV Solutions yet? They are a sight to behold! @Genilas, the first company around here to carry a Gotham will see me flooding their demo room with my best Blu-Ray bass demos!! They better be prepared for a/b comparisons between the Fathom and Gothams!!!



I haven't had a chance. But i'll be going today definitely.


Have you seen or heard the palladiums yet? Would love to hear them.


----------



## Franin

Happy Easter Brolic!!


----------



## ddgtr

Brolic, how's everthing going?


Happy Easter!!


----------



## prepress

Brolic,


I just went back and looked at the photos of your system all over again. How is the ventilation for your equipment? I would think the area gets rather warm.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20389725
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> I just went back and looked at the photos of your system all over again. How is the ventilation for your equipment? I would think the area gets rather warm.



Greetings Prepress.......the area does get warm, but never hot. For music, the ventilation through the projector hole is enough. For movies and console gaming, I usually crack the door just a smidge and all is well.


Now, I just moved my monster PC Rig from the media room down to the theater (seemed only logical). So, for PC gaming, my computer has Tri-SLI GTX-285' GPU's, each with its own dedicated power supply (1900w total). All that power generates a LOT of heat, so when I game on my PC, I must have the door wide open!!! Otherwise, the projector will flash a red "Temperature" warning on the screen.


----------



## pcweber111

Tri SLI huh? I wonder how much efficiency goes down once you move past 2 cards. Plus not to mention scaling isn't probably as good as the newer 5XX series is. Still I bet it smokes most games without question. No Tesselation but eh I doubt you miss it much.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/20395124
> 
> 
> Tri SLI huh? I wonder how much efficiency goes down once you move past 2 cards. Plus not to mention scaling isn't probably as good as the newer 5XX series is. Still I bet it smokes most games without question. No Tesselation but eh I doubt you miss it much.



Yeah, at 4.2Ghz Overclocked w/ tri-channel 6GB RAM and the TRi-SLI 285's, I've never come across a game that the system couldn't run at Max settings--Including Crysis, Crysis: Warhead (the two most demanding to date), and Crysis 2. Here's the thing--the industry is moving away from Sky-High Benchmark-level games, and are moving towards catering to all consumers (a logical business move, as there is more $ in mass appeal), so if I updated to a 580 setup, I would see no perceptable difference in performance, althought it might get me 3 more FPS in FRAPS. Tesselation Schmesselation I say!!! lol  But, as soon as a killer app comes out that actually requires three 580's to run, I will be going to NewEgg to order three of those monsters immediately!!!


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20396927
> 
> 
> Yeah, at 4.2Ghz Overclocked w/ tri-channel 6GB RAM and the TRi-SLI 285's, I've never come across a game that the system couldn't run at Max settings--Including Crysis, Crysis: Warhead (the two most demanding to date), and Crysis 2. Here's the thing--the industry is moving away from Sky-High Benchmark-level games, and are moving towards catering to all consumers (a logical business move, as there is more $ in mass appeal), so if I updated to a 580 setup, I would see no perceptable difference in performance, althought it might get me 3 more FPS in FRAPS. Tesselation Schmesselation I say!!! lol  But, as soon as a killer app comes out that actually requires three 580's to run, I will be going to NewEgg to order three of those monsters immediately!!!



Yeah I just upgraded to a Radeon 6950 and don't really see the need to do Xfire yet I get almost max fps is just about every game I play. I just wish the market would get back to making a max PC version first and trickling down to the consoles. Pipe dream it appears. Ah well, anyway I was watching some of your videos on youtube: not bad! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Hey guys, just got a new Credenza for the front of the Living Room Theater! I'm loving the way it makes the place look!!!


----------



## YoMaMa84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20408936
> 
> 
> Hey guys, just got a new Credenza for the front of the Living Room Theater! I'm loving the way it makes the place look!!!



I like it, are you going to put your equipments in it?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YoMaMa84* /forum/post/20409308
> 
> 
> I like it, are you going to put your equipments in it?



Thanks! I won't be putting my equipment in there, only because all of it simply wouldn't fit! lol.....but even if they could, I would have ventilation issues. I'm in love the concept of "the rack," thus, on a rack the gear shall remain!!


----------



## prepress

Very nice photo. And a nice, clean-looking room. Another photo that causes me to wish I had a house. Or at least more room.


So the credenza will house whatever equipment belongs to _this_ theater, and the rest stays with the main theater, in the racks, where there's room for it to breathe, is that right?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20409374
> 
> 
> Very nice photo. And a nice, clean-looking room. Another photo that causes me to wish I had a house. Or at least more room.
> 
> 
> So the credenza will house whatever equipment belongs to _this_ theater, and the rest stays with the main theater, in the racks, where there's room for it to breathe, is that right?



Thanks Prepress! This is actually the same main theater from the beginning of the thread--I've just never shown the left-side of the room that opens into the kitchen. My primary theater does indeed reside in the living room (this room). I've replaced the glass stand with the credenza and stacked the bookshelves that house the Blu Ray collection (slightly visible to the left of the picture). All i have in the credenza right now are the Harmony 1100 touch-screen remote, the Sonos CR200 controller, and their respective charging stations!


----------



## Gelinas

Broc,


I'm loving the new look. That piece of furniture has a classy look for sure. Enjoy.


----------



## hikarate

I had to go back and look at the original thread to see how big a difference that made. I really liked your room before, but that just adds a whole nother level of class to your room. Looks great.


----------



## Bigham16

That new credenza is very nice!! The picture on your projector displays an awesome picture!!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20408936
> 
> 
> Hey guys, just got a new Credenza for the front of the Living Room Theater! I'm loving the way it makes the place look!!!



Very nice Brolic.Thats class my friend


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/20406208
> 
> 
> Yeah I just upgraded to a Radeon 6950 and don't really see the need to do Xfire yet I get almost max fps is just about every game I play. I just wish the market would get back to making a max PC version first and trickling down to the consoles. Pipe dream it appears. Ah well, anyway I was watching some of your videos on youtube: not bad! Keep 'em coming!



Man I hear you. I WISH they would go back to making the Max PC versions first. It would help make sure we don't save too much $, since between our theater gear and our PC gear, money would be constantly being spent! lol. I shall indeed be adding more Youtube videos as the equipment progresses.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gelinas* /forum/post/20409687
> 
> 
> Broc,
> 
> 
> I'm loving the new look. That piece of furniture has a classy look for sure. Enjoy.



Ah, many thanks! I'm tyring to upgrade non-electronic items one step at a time. I needed to increase the class to offset the Giant Projector Screen case hanging on the wall just under the ceiling, ya know? Even though it only comes down for movies, it did sorta stick out before. Now the eye goes to the new widest-thing in the room.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/20409739
> 
> 
> I had to go back and look at the original thread to see how big a difference that made. I really liked your room before, but that just adds a whole nother level of class to your room. Looks great.



I appreciate it sir! Yeah, I didn't know how big of a difference it would make until the delivery folks dropped it into the room. I was like...**In caveman voice** "Ooooooh Me Likey"



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigham16* /forum/post/20409943
> 
> 
> That new credenza is very nice!! The picture on your projector displays an awesome picture!!



Gracias....man, I was admiring that setup of yours as well. That 64-incher with that super-flat mount look amazing. Not to mentioned the SVS AND EMOTIVA gear.....As my younger, college aged self would have said: "That is off-the-chain son" (I'm from New York, where everybody calls each other "son," "bro," or "man."



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20411359
> 
> 
> Very nice Brolic.Thats class my friend



Thanks man.....I'm trying to hit your level one day with the dedicated theater room!!! *Sigh* One Day..... *looks toward sky*.....One Day.


----------



## YoMaMa84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20411699
> 
> 
> .....As my younger, college aged self would have said: "That is off-the-chain son" (I'm from New York, where everybody calls each other "son," "bro," or "man."



Where in NY are you from?


I'm from the Bronx, moved here (Maryland) almost 4 years ago.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YoMaMa84* /forum/post/20411755
> 
> 
> Where in NY are you from?
> 
> 
> I'm from the Bronx, moved here (Maryland) almost 4 years ago.



Ahhh you're from the BX! Nice. I'm from Queens!


Jamaica, Queens to be precise. Would you believe i've only been to the Bronx three times in my life? But then again, as I'm sure you know--People in NYC usually tend to stay within the boroughs that they live in. I can count on two hands the number of times I've been to Manhattan as well.


----------



## BrolicBeast

But alas, I have followed in the footsteps of prepress and ordered three Pangea Audio AC9 power cables. One for the Oppo BDP-93, one for the Oppo BDP-83 that I use for stereo playback, and one for the Integra DHC-80.2 processor. Oh what joy! Now, I will just have to be carefull when plugging them into my power conditioners....


----------



## Critical Eye

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* 
Hey guys, just got a new Credenza for the front of the Living Room Theater! I'm loving the way it makes the place look!!!








Big improvement in aesthetics.


I also noticed that you changed the lamp and removed the picture and docking station on the small Credenza to the left of your new Credenza. That looks good also.


Nice improvement over all.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20422883
> 
> 
> But alas, I have followed in the footsteps of prepress and ordered three Pangea Audio AC9 power cables. One for the Oppo BDP-93, one for the Oppo BDP-83 that I use for stereo playback, and one for the Integra DHC-80.2 processor. Oh what joy! Now, I will just have to be carefull when plugging them into my power conditioners....



What







! I will hope that you can make it work, as those are 7AWG, usually used with power amps, very heavy and (as you saw in my thread) pretty stiff. What made you choose those over, say, the Pangea AC-14s, or more PS Audio cords?


----------



## drewTT

Looking good!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20423417
> 
> 
> What
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! I will hope that you can make it work, as those are 7AWG, usually used with power amps, very heavy and (as you saw in my thread) pretty stiff. What made you choose those over, say, the Pangea AC-14s, or more PS Audio cords?



Ah yes, the placement should work, as I ordered decent-length 4.5 foot cords. I chose those because i wanted to see if the 7awg cable made a difference in the Pure mode of the Oppo BDP-83. Audio Advisor has a package of three, so I just scooped that package up for a deal.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT* /forum/post/20423742
> 
> 
> Looking good!



Thank you mucho!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Critical Eye* /forum/post/20423172
> 
> 
> Big improvement in aesthetics.
> 
> 
> I also noticed that you changed the lamp and removed the picture and docking station on the small Credenza to the left of your new Credenza. That looks good also.
> 
> 
> Nice improvement over all.



Ahh, you've got a good eye! A good Critical eye, that is! lol...Thank you kindly!


----------



## prepress

Not wanting to put words into your fingers, I originally had answered my own question but deleted it from the post. I figured it had to be the _very_ good price of the AC-9 or else positive reviews. It will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20425081
> 
> 
> Not wanting to put words into your fingers, I originally had answered my own question but deleted it from the post. I figured it had to be the _very_ good price of the AC-9 or else positive reviews. It will be interesting to see what happens.



Hey man, the AC 9's came, and with careful routing, I was able to get them to fit into the system perfectly. i think it helps that the Rack has about 5 feet of clearance behind it! lol....I haven't fully broken them in yet, but I have them going to the following gear:


1) Oppo BDP-93 (Movies)

2) Oppo BDP-83 (Music)

3) Integra DHC-80.2


I almost feel like adding it to the Integra pronounces the bass a bit, but it could just be a plecebo effect, as the cables aren't broken in yet, so I will be sure to report how they are after a good break in! I still have the PS Audio AC5 powering the amp...I LOVE that cable, but it's just so expensive! lol


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20434042
> 
> 
> Hey man, the AC 9's came, and with careful routing, I was able to get them to fit into the system perfectly. i think it helps that the Rack has about 5 feet of clearance behind it! lol....I haven't fully broken them in yet, but I have them going to the following gear:
> 
> 
> 1) Oppo BDP-93 (Movies)
> 
> 2) Oppo BDP-83 (Music)
> 
> 3) Integra DHC-80.2
> 
> 
> I almost feel like adding it to the Integra pronounces the bass a bit, but it could just be a plecebo effect, as the cables aren't broken in yet, so I will be sure to report how they are after a good break in! I still have the PS Audio AC5 powering the amp...I LOVE that cable, but it's just so expensive! lol



That was part of my problem, perhaps. No clearance to make the big Pangea fit comfortably into my connections, the 1m in particular. But they've gotten some good press, and I'd think they won't disappoint.


----------



## BrolicBeast

My three new Pangea Audio AC9 power cords have arrived!


The top AC9 is going to the Oppo BDP-93 for movie playback. The bottom AC9 is going to the Oppo BDP-83 that connects to a DAC for Stereo music playback.










AC9 into the rear of the Integra DHC-80.2










...and Into the Power Conditioner they goooo


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My three new Pangea Audio AC9 power cords have arrived!
> 
> 
> The top AC9 is going to the Oppo BDP-93 for movie playback. The bottom AC9 is going to the Oppo BDP-83 that connects to a DAC for Stereo music playback.
> 
> 
> AC9 into the rear of the Integra DHC-80.2
> 
> 
> ...and Into the Power Conditioner they goooo



Do you notice any difference ?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20438508
> 
> 
> Do you notice any difference ?



Not Yet....I need to break them in on all three devices though.


----------



## pcweber111

Those power cords aren't big enough.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/20440197
> 
> 
> Those power cords aren't big enough.



LOL....If i went any bigger than these 7 AWG monsters, I'd need to hire an electrician just to run them!


----------



## edc1591

Wow, looking at everyone's setups here just puts mine to shame haha


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edc1591* /forum/post/20454500
> 
> 
> Wow, looking at everyone's setups here just puts mine to shame haha



lol nah, our theaters are really just manifestations of how much each individual is willing so sacrifice for his/her passion. Anybody could technically purchase $24k/pr B&W 800 Diamonds, but some (including myself) would have to live in a box for a few months in order to do so. The lest robust theaters usually just mean people have more important priorities at the moment. It doesn't make a theater bad. If it's the best a person can do, and the equipment is thoroughly thought out before purchase, then any theater can be a darn good theater.


Where is your theater, BTW. There was a link to it a few days ago, but alas, 't has disappeared! :-/


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edc1591* /forum/post/20454500
> 
> 
> Wow, looking at everyone's setups here just puts mine to shame haha





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20465675
> 
> 
> lol nah, our theaters are really just manifestations of how much each individual is willing so sacrifice for his/her passion. Anybody could technically purchase $24k/pr B&W 800 Diamonds, but some (including myself) would have to live in a box for a few months in order to do so. The lest robust theaters usually just mean people have more important priorities at the moment. It doesn't make a theater bad. If it's the best a person can do, and the equipment is thoroughly thought out before purchase, then any theater can be a darn good theater.



My setup is, as I've said, really a stereo to which I simply attached some video capability. Not SOTA at all, nor as clean and elegant-looking as many here (like Brolic's; I envy how clean his setup is). I don't have the space or money to turn my system into a true HT (and don't want one, to be honest), but I spent on my priorities, as I'd think we all would. And while I might enjoy others' setups, I _never_ compare equipment. Even if someone else has something I'd consider better, that does not mean my equipment isn't good.


So no worries, edc1591. Even if you were joking with your statement (not sure), it's good to have this type of thing come up and be able to chew on it sometimes to help maintain perspective.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20466559
> 
> 
> My setup is, as I've said, really a stereo to which I simply attached some video capability. Not SOTA at all, nor as clean and elegant-looking as many here (like Brolic's; I envy how clean his setup is). I don't have the space or money to turn my system into a true HT (and don't want one, to be honest), but I spent on my priorities, as I'd think we all would. And while I might enjoy others' setups, I _never_ compare equipment. Even if someone else has something I'd consider better, that does not mean my equipment isn't good.
> 
> 
> So no worries, edc1591. Even if you were joking with your statement (not sure), it's good to have this type of thing come up and be able to chew on it sometimes to help maintain perspective.



Very well said Prepress. Very well said!


----------



## prepress

Well, thanks for being a gracious host.


Perspective is important in these things. If I'm secure in myself and my own setup, I can appreciate others' setups without problems. As you implied earlier, whose equipment is better isn't the point. We buy what we want and what we believe will give the most satisfaction according to our goals; this is not always about cost. I could have spent way less money on amps, for example, but I came to believe that the Macs were the best long-term strategy, all things considered. Certainly not the cheapest, though







.


We can't afford to look cross-eyed at our gear every time somebody gives a glowing report of something they just bought. On another forum, geared primarily to high-end audio, many praise the latest Mac preamps, the C50 in particular. I don't have $6500 to spare, and my trusty Audio Research LS3 (Dec. 1993!) still chugs along nicely. I haven't shot any daggers in its direction yet, despite the glowing praise I read on the C50. I know I bought well, and while I have some curiosity about the Macs, I'm content where I am. If I _need_ to replace the LS3, I have a preamp short-list in place to explore.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> My setup is, as I've said, really a stereo to which I simply attached some video capability. Not SOTA at all, nor as clean and elegant-looking as many here (like Brolic's; I envy how clean his setup is). I don't have the space or money to turn my system into a true HT (and don't want one, to be honest), but I spent on my priorities, as I'd think we all would. And while I might enjoy others' setups, I never compare equipment. Even if someone else has something I'd consider better, that does not mean my equipment isn't good.
> 
> 
> So no worries, edc1591. Even if you were joking with your statement (not sure), it's good to have this type of thing come up and be able to chew on it sometimes to help maintain perspective.



Spot on prepress. I personally believe its not about competition it's about sharing the passion of our hobby with other enthusiasts regardless of what your system costs.



I'm glad for these forums meeting all you great people, what makes it even better AVS is worldwide so it's great talking to you guys all different parts of the world.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20468353
> 
> 
> Spot on prepress. I personally believe its not about competition it's about sharing the passion of our hobby with other enthusiasts regardless of what your system costs.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad for these forums meeting all you great people, what makes it even better AVS is worldwide so it's great talking to you guys all different parts of the world.



Not sure of the time difference, but it must be well into the evening down there, maybe 9-10PM?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20468425
> 
> 
> Not sure of the time difference, but it must be well into the evening down there, maybe 9-10PM?



It was 11:43pm when I wrote that post prepress


----------



## BrolicBeast

My heart aches!!! The Rear Left channel of my Emotiva XPA-5 has died. I must send it in for repair :-( I feel crippled without my fully-functional theater!!! (although I am still able to enjoy two-channel music......until I send the amp in :-/ )


----------



## tmaschm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My heart aches!!! The Rear Left channel of my Emotiva XPA-5 has died. I must send it in for repair :-( I feel crippled without my fully-functional theater!!! (although I am still able to enjoy two-channel music......until I send the amp in :-/ )



That sucks. I hope nothing like that happens to my ips-1. However it would have to happen 5 times cause I only have a 3.1 setup and the ips-1 supports 7 channels haha


----------



## Gelinas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20504536
> 
> 
> My heart aches!!! The Rear Left channel of my Emotiva XPA-5 has died. I must send it in for repair :-( I feel crippled without my fully-functional theater!!! (although I am still able to enjoy two-channel music......until I send the amp in :-/ )



Wow, thats definately a bit of a surprise. Be sure to post up how emotiva handles the repair.


----------



## Scout's staff

How long have you had the XPA-5? Oh - Nice set-up you have there as well.


----------



## Djoel

Beautiful set Brolic, very classy , sorry to hear your woes..I had to send one of my XPA-1 in for repair once, Emo claim there was nothing wrong with it







Which sounded to me they want their crisp rep intact. All in all great CS start to finish.


Djoel


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20504536
> 
> 
> My heart aches!!! The Rear Left channel of my Emotiva XPA-5 has died. I must send it in for repair :-( I feel crippled without my fully-functional theater!!! (although I am still able to enjoy two-channel music......until I send the amp in :-/ )



It's under warranty, right? But will they cover the cost of shipping both ways, or only return shipping? Do you still have a back-up to move in for at least 2-channel? Still, don't cry over anything that can't cry over you.


Part of me would like to hold on to one pair of the B&Ks I replaced for this very reason.


----------



## Djoel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20509050
> 
> 
> It's under warranty, right? But will they cover the cost of shipping both ways, or only return shipping? Do you still have a back-up to move in for at least 2-channel? Still, don't cry over anything that can't cry over you.
> 
> 
> Part of me would like to hold on to one pair of the B&Ks I replaced for this very reason.



You have to pay to get it to them, they'll ship it back on their dime. All 70+ LBS of it










Djoel


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Djoel* /forum/post/20509353
> 
> 
> You have to pay to get it to them, they'll ship it back on their dime. All 70+ LBS of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Djoel



That's what I figured, but thought I'd ask anyway just in case. I was considering the XPA-1s for awhile, and Emotiva is located in almost my old back yard (Nashville; they're in Franklin, a suburb of sorts).


Let's hope Brolic gets the gear there and back quickly for his sake.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/20440197
> 
> 
> Those power cords aren't big enough.



Perhaps you'd like the top-of-the-line Shunyatas at 5AWG?


----------



## generalpride66

brolic,

first off im a big fan of your youtube videos its so much nicer seeing a video instead of just pictures... every time i think i have a grasp of this stuff and i think i know what kinda set up i need and want and know everything i need to, i stumble onto a thread like this with all sorts of stuff i had no clue about. So i don't own a home yet, but im looking to purchasing one soon, my question is really how you like the sonos and how simple it is to use? Id really like to have about 4 channels of music possible when i get a house and i have heard the sonos can help with that. thanks in advance.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gelinas* /forum/post/20507345
> 
> 
> Wow, thats definately a bit of a surprise. Be sure to post up how emotiva handles the repair.



I was surprised as well! It started giving off a slight crackle a couple months ago, but once I switched outlets in the Panamax Power Conditioner, the crackle went away. Not so this time. I even tried plugging it directly in the wall, troubleshooting it against the processor, and it's 100% the amp that's faulty. I will definitely post repair updates.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scout's staff* /forum/post/20508132
> 
> 
> How long have you had the XPA-5? Oh - Nice set-up you have there as well.



Scout's staff


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20510201
> 
> 
> Perhaps you'd like the top-of-the-line Shunyatas at 5AWG?



LOL, those power cords could be used as bridge cabling for the George Washington Bridge!!! 5AWG...i sweat in fear just thinking about those.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *generalpride66* /forum/post/20511012
> 
> 
> brolic,
> 
> first off im a big fan of your youtube videos its so much nicer seeing a video instead of just pictures... every time i think i have a grasp of this stuff and i think i know what kinda set up i need and want and know everything i need to, i stumble onto a thread like this with all sorts of stuff i had no clue about. So i don't own a home yet, but im looking to purchasing one soon, my question is really how you like the sonos and how simple it is to use? Id really like to have about 4 channels of music possible when i get a house and i have heard the sonos can help with that. thanks in advance.



Hey man, I definitely appreciate the youtube props!!! Yeah, one thing this site has taught me is that it is impossible to know EVERYTHING about Home Theater and Audio!


As far as the Sonos goes, let me put it like this: If home audio became illegal tomorrow, and I had to choose between my Oppo BDP-93, Oppo BDP-83, and Sonos Zoneplayer to hide and listen to behind the feds back, I would chose the Sonos without it doubt. It is the single greatest audio investment I've EVER made.


----------



## generalpride66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20514802
> 
> 
> L
> 
> As far as the Sonos goes, let me put it like this: If home audio became illegal tomorrow, and I had to choose between my Oppo BDP-93, Oppo BDP-83, and Sonos Zoneplayer to hide and listen to behind the feds back, I would chose the Sonos without it doubt. It is the single greatest audio investment I've EVER made.



Thats good to hear! now as i mentioned im not a home owner yet, but i've been saving specifically for a media room. Ideally id like to have a main media room, then speakers in the ceiling of the kitchen bedroom and outside. (this is the ideal scenario keep in mind) so i always assumed is jut get stuck running speaker wire around my house, but im still not exactly sure how the sonos works. If i had it hooked up to the main system in a media room you need a smaller hub in another room to send a signal to the other set of speakers?


oh and the youtube videos literally taught me some basic stuff i never knew, especially the recent update one after you got the intega that video is helpful because i basically want a super similar setup to yours...


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *generalpride66* /forum/post/20514854
> 
> 
> Thats good to hear! now as i mentioned im not a home owner yet, but i've been saving specifically for a media room. Ideally id like to have a main media room, then speakers in the ceiling of the kitchen bedroom and outside. (this is the ideal scenario keep in mind) so i always assumed is jut get stuck running speaker wire around my house, but im still not exactly sure how the sonos works. If i had it hooked up to the main system in a media room you need a smaller hub in another room to send a signal to the other set of speakers?
> 
> 
> oh and the youtube videos literally taught me some basic stuff i never knew, especially the recent update one after you got the intega that video is helpful because i basically want a super similar setup to yours...



Ah yes, everyone needs a media room! To me, it's the most essential room in the house! lol...yeah, the way Sonos works is, you have three ways to get music delivered. A) the Zone-Player 120 with the built-in amplifier, B) the Zone-Player 90 with just the Analog/Digital Outpits (for a receiver or processor), and 3) a Sonos S5 module. If you don't want to run eight-million wires, you will need one of the above products in each room you desire movies in. If you have a receiver in the media room, you can use that receiver's Zone 2 and Zone 3 capabilities for any adjacent rooms, since running wires to rooms that close could be easy. That would certainly save some $ if possible.


You know--i think I will do a video dedicated to the Sonos system next week. I did one a while ago, but deleted it because SO much has changed since I shot it (back in early 09). I truly am delighted that you were able to glean some information from my videos!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My three new Pangea Audio AC9 power cords have arrived!
> 
> 
> The top AC9 is going to the Oppo BDP-93 for movie playback. The bottom AC9 is going to the Oppo BDP-83 that connects to a DAC for Stereo music playback.
> 
> 
> AC9 into the rear of the Integra DHC-80.2
> 
> 
> ...and Into the Power Conditioner they goooo



These cables BrolicBeast are male to Female IEC? where do you buy them From?


----------



## Scout's staff

Quote:

Originally Posted by BrolicBeast

Scout's staff


----------



## prepress

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Franin* 
These cables BrolicBeast are male to Female IEC? where do you buy them From?
Audio Advisor has them, and at excellent prices.
http://www.audioadvisor.com/products.asp?dept=260


----------



## Djoel

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* 
I was surprised as well! It started giving off a slight crackle a couple months ago, but once I switched outlets in the Panamax Power Conditioner, the crackle went away. Not so this time. I even tried plugging it directly in the wall, troubleshooting it against the processor, and it's 100% the amp that's faulty. I will definitely post repair updates.
Emotiva advice agaist using power conditioners with their Amps, for some strange reason.





Quote:

Thanks for the kind words!...I hope the find the problem and fix it! What was the end result with your XPA-1 after the told you there was nothing wrong with it???
Oh it was working perfectly once they send it back, but to say there was nothing wrong







The darn thing would light up like a Xmas tree, and a load scary noise







would be coming blair out my right speaker, and this is with months working correctly.


Good luck, they'll send youa report saying what's wrong or not










Djoel


----------



## BrolicBeast

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Scout's staff* 
Thanks - like most dog owners, I work for my dog, Scout. Nobody takes me out for a poop, walks me or feeds me these days - at least not yet..... ; )


I have been eying the the XPA-3 to upgrade the power to my front 3 and let my AVR (ONKYO TX-NR3007) continue to power the sides and surrounds. I hope your repair goes smoothly.


Dan
lol...I hope that "Scout, LLC." is appreciative of all the hard work you do for him! lol.....The XPA Series are superb amplifiers. If you upgrade, you can be guaranteed an excellent experience. I also upgraded from a Receiver to Separates last year, and the difference is quite apparent!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Djoel* 
Emotiva advice agaist using power conditioners with their Amps, for some strange reason.



Oh it was working perfectly once they send it back, but to say there was nothing wrong







The darn thing would light up like a Xmas tree, and a load scary noise







would be coming blair out my right speaker, and this is with months working correctly.


Good luck, they'll send youa report saying what's wrong or not







Djoel
Holy smokes, they advise against using Power Conditioners? I don't know how on earth I missed that. I hope that's not to blame for this issue. At least it was returned to you in excellent condition.


I made the mistake of throwing away the box it arrived in back in 2010, so i had to pay $25 to get a brand new packaging box to return the amp in. Good grief!!!


----------



## Djoel

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* 
Holy smokes, they advise against using Power Conditioners? I don't know how on earth I missed that. I hope that's not to blame for this issue. At least it was returned to you in excellent condition.
shhhh, don't say nothing







Seriously I don't really think that's why yours is having issues though...You know how many people have theirs using a power conditioner, inclueding me









Quote:

I made the mistake of throwing away the box it arrived in back in 2010, so i had to pay $25 to get a brand new packaging box to return the amp in. Good grief!!!
That's not that bad of a price $25, Stewart wants 100 bucks for a box







and B&W boxes go for over $300 dollars for 802N and that's for one speaker









I'm sure someone here would have loan you a Emo box, I think all the XPA 2-3-5, for the exemption of the 1 are all the same. The important thing here is that you'll get your amp back fix and in the same shape.


Good luck


Djoel


----------



## generalpride66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20516199
> 
> 
> Ah yes, everyone needs a media room! To me, it's the most essential room in the house! lol...yeah, the way Sonos works is, you have three ways to get music delivered. A) the Zone-Player 120 with the built-in amplifier, B) the Zone-Player 90 with just the Analog/Digital Outpits (for a receiver or processor), and 3) a Sonos S5 module. If you don't want to run eight-million wires, you will need one of the above products in each room you desire movies in. If you have a receiver in the media room, you can use that receiver's Zone 2 and Zone 3 capabilities for any adjacent rooms, since running wires to rooms that close could be easy. That would certainly save some $ if possible.
> 
> 
> You know--i think I will do a video dedicated to the Sonos system next week. I did one a while ago, but deleted it because SO much has changed since I shot it (back in early 09). I truly am delighted that you were able to glean some information from my videos!



so if i wanted in ceiling speakers but on the total other end up the house, could the i put the sonos s5 module someplace then run the speakers into the wall and ceiling?


i really could pick your brain for a long time, theres so much about your set up i want to duplicate, so thanks for taking the time to answer


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20518080
> 
> 
> Holy smokes, they advise against using Power Conditioners? I don't know how on earth I missed that. I hope that's not to blame for this issue. At least it was returned to you in excellent condition.
> 
> 
> I made the mistake of throwing away the box it arrived in back in 2010, so i had to pay $25 to get a brand new packaging box to return the amp in. Good grief!!!



The principal reason for this, I'm told, is the concern that the conditioner limits current available to the amplifier, which compromises performance (and, I guess, could cause other problems under extreme circumstances). When I told manufacturers I had a Tripplite LCR2400 they were okay with it, as the LCR would take 2400W, as does the Furman SPR-20i I now have and which you were (are) planning to get. And even though my SPR is chained to the 15A Furman Elite-15PFi, it's no issue because the 15PFi has a 55A current reserve. Needless to say, I have no power problem. So I think Emotiva amps should work okay on a good conditioner with sufficient capability. In fact, the XPA-1 review I read mentioned running the entire system on a 15A circuit.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The principal reason for this, I'm told, is the concern that the conditioner limits current available to the amplifier, which compromises performance (and, I guess, could cause other problems under extreme circumstances). When I told manufacturers I had a Tripplite LCR2400 they were okay with it, as the LCR would take 2400W, as does the Furman SPR-20i I now have and which you were (are) planning to get. And even though my SPR is chained to the 15A Furman Elite-15PFi, it's no issue because the 15PFi has a 55A current reserve. Needless to say, I have no power problem. So I think Emotiva amps should work okay on a good conditioner with sufficient capability. In fact, the XPA-1 review I read mentioned running the entire system on a 15A circuit.



I have the Denon POA connected to the Furman which has no problems at all. I was advised to connect it to the Furman due to our inconsistent power over here.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Audio Advisor has them, and at excellent prices.
> http://www.audioadvisor.com/products.asp?dept=260



Thanks prepress your right not bad prices.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20519120
> 
> 
> The principal reason for this, I'm told, is the concern that the conditioner limits current available to the amplifier, which compromises performance (and, I guess, could cause other problems under extreme circumstances). When I told manufacturers I had a Tripplite LCR2400 they were okay with it, as the LCR would take 2400W, as does the Furman SPR-20i I now have and which you were (are) planning to get. And even though my SPR is chained to the 15A Furman Elite-15PFi, it's no issue because the 15PFi has a 55A current reserve. Needless to say, I have no power problem. So I think Emotiva amps should work okay on a good conditioner with sufficient capability. In fact, the XPA-1 review I read mentioned running the entire system on a 15A circuit.



Yeah, I still plan on getting that Furman eventually, but too many things are popping up that prevent me from doing so. I've strongly considering turning my guest room into a dedicated theater, and making the living room a two channel, music -only area, but I'm undecided on that one. this weekend I will clear out that room completely and decide for SURE what I plan on doing.


i think I read that XPA-1 review as well--one of the folks over at Secrets of HT & HiFi.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20519169
> 
> 
> Thanks prepress your right not bad prices.



I wouldn't have even considered Pangea Audio cables if I hadn't seen that prepress had owned them. Looking at his equipment list, you get the thought that if it could run that equipment well (prior to destroying an outlet in his power conditioner), then there must be something good about them. lol


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *generalpride66* /forum/post/20519014
> 
> 
> so if i wanted in ceiling speakers but on the total other end up the house, could the i put the sonos s5 module someplace then run the speakers into the wall and ceiling?
> 
> 
> i really could pick your brain for a long time, theres so much about your set up i want to duplicate, so thanks for taking the time to answer



Oh nah, the S5 is an active speaker module (didn't know what exactly to call it) Check it out here . Think of it as a great sounding boom box whose only source is that of the Sonos system. Any room that has an S5, you won't need any other speakers. BUT, if you have zone-player, then you'll need to route external speakers to a desired location.


----------



## generalpride66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20523244
> 
> 
> Oh nah, the S5 is an active speaker module (didn't know what exactly to call it) Check it out here . Think of it as a great sounding boom box whose only source is that of the Sonos system. Any room that has an S5, you won't need any other speakers. BUT, if you have zone-player, then you'll need to route external speakers to a desired location.



ok, i think i understand it now.... im gonna keep an eye out for any future youtube videos!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't have even considered Pangea Audio cables if I hadn't seen that prepress had owned them. Looking at his equipment list, you get the thought that if it could run that equipment well (prior to destroying an outlet in his power conditioner), then there must be something good about them. lol



Those cables look neat. The only thing is they dont sell IEC(M) to IEC(F)


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20524647
> 
> 
> Those cables look neat. The only thing is they dont sell IEC(M) to IEC(F)



Ah, a chance to learn something. Does the female end plug into the component, with the male going to the wall? And if so, how is the female end different from the usual 2/3-hole openings for the component end on typical cords?


There are adapters available for such terminations; I wonder how well they'd work with hefty cords like Pangeas though.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, a chance to learn something. Does the female end plug into the component, with the male going to the wall? And if so, how is the female end different from the usual 2/3-hole openings for the component end on typical cords?
> 
> 
> There are adapters available for such terminations; I wonder how well they'd work with hefty cords like Pangeas though.



The male end goes to the Furman. I'm curious to know if what we call IEC M to IEC F is the same thing. I'll have to bring out a pic so we are talking about the same thing and if called something different in the U.S I would love to know.


Sorry brolic were taking up your thread.


----------



## Franin

Just curious what do you guys call these? Because when I asked Audio Advisor they never heard of them which I find quite surprising.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20524962
> 
> 
> Just curious what do you guys call these? Because when I asked Audio Advisor they never heard of them which I find quite surprising.



I have seen these before, on sites that specialize in cables, such as Cables to Go. It's an extension cord (male to female, or IEC320C14 to IEC320C13). Female goes to the device, male to another power cord. I don't know of any for high-end audio/video applications specifically, though.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen these before, on sites that specialize in cables, such as Cables to Go. It's an extension cord (male to female, or IEC320C14 to IEC320C13). Female goes to the device, male to another power cord. I don't know of any for high-end audio/video applications specifically, though.



I have a big Kimber cable (IEC320C14 to IEC320C13) which is connected to my pre amp to the Furman.


Actually come to think of it mine must of been custom made.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20524942
> 
> 
> Sorry brolic were taking up your thread.



No need for apologies--i am here to learn, and that is exactly what I'm doing right now with this IEC, ABCDEFG Adapter talk. lolol


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> No need for apologies--i am here to learn, and that is exactly what I'm doing right now with this IEC, ABCDEFG Adapter talk. lolol



Lol don't worry I'm the same I didn't realise mine were custom made until the shop owner had told me. I thought they can buy them highend off the shelf.


----------



## BrolicBeast

But alas, I am thinking once Emotiva receives, fixes, and returns my XPA-5 to me, this may be the perfect opportunity to buy a two-channel amp for the surrounds, and use the XPA-5 to Bi-Amp my LRs and continue to feed the center. That's 400 watts of excellence per channel for the LRs. Anybody notice a difference in bi-amping their speakers. If so, how big of a difference was it?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20541124
> 
> 
> But alas, I am thinking once Emotiva receives, fixes, and returns my XPA-5 to me, this may be the perfect opportunity to buy a two-channel amp for the surrounds, and use the XPA-5 to Bi-Amp my LRs and continue to feed the center. That's 400 watts of excellence per channel for the LRs. Anybody notice a difference in bi-amping their speakers. If so, how big of a difference was it?



For a long time, I bi-amped my speakers (passively, I might add), with 2 pair of B&K monos. When I took one pair out, the sound was noticeably less full.


----------



## pcweber111

Well to be honest I'm more a mono-blocking for each speaker kind of guy as I prefer the more brute force approach but I can definitely appreciate what a proper bi-amped speaker can do.


----------



## Djoel

Quote:

Originally Posted by *pcweber111* 
Well to be honest I'm more a mono-blocking for each speaker kind of guy as I prefer the more brute force approach but I can definitely appreciate what a proper bi-amped speaker can do.


Mono block good










Djoel


----------



## BrolicBeast

I am a fan of Monoblocking as well, but with a forthcoming semi-impromptu kitchen renovation, five monoblocks simply won't happen anytime soon. i'm actually still on the fence about the Anthem P5...Mercy that is a promising amplifier. The fact that it requires power from two-separate circuits (perfect for my two 20-amp circuits with adjacent outlets







)


----------



## pcweber111

Yeah that's a beast of an amp. I'd like to find some ATI 1502s for each speaker but I know it's gonna be hard since they're fairly old amps. Still I have a certain fascination with ATIs first amps so I'd like to get them if possible.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/20553502
> 
> 
> Yeah that's a beast of an amp. I'd like to find some ATI 1502s for each speaker but I know it's gonna be hard since they're fairly old amps. Still I have a certain fascination with ATIs first amps so I'd like to get them if possible.



Ahh, I am unfamiliar with ATI Amplifiers. I will definitely have to research them this evening. As soon as I see ATI, I immediately think....RADEON!!!


----------



## templetun

Hi, I have the RF-62 fronts with the RC-62 center. Couple ques for you..


Ever have problems with the center and dialog when watching movies? I have a Pioneer vsx-1018 receiver and after calibrations I usually have to crank the center up some in order to hear the dialog. I am an apartment dweller and can't have my stuff at reference levels.


2. Where'd ya get those surrounds? Any particular reason you didn't get the matching ones? Any problems with them matching the other speakers? I just haven't been able to justify the cost of the matching Klipsch surrounds. I'm still using my Quintet's for surrounds. In fact, the only way I was able to get my Rf-62's was because Bestbuy has some type of error where I got them for $100 each. And the 12 digital sub for $200. It was the deal of a lifetime.


Thanks bud.


----------



## FerretHunter

BrolicBeast,


How do you like your Integra DHC-80.2? I'm thinking of getting this to replace my Anthem MRX500/DVDO IScan Duo combination. I find the DVDO gives audio drop outs sometimes. I don't like audio drop outs, even if it is for a split second. I'll move my MRX500 to another room.


Do you have any issues with the Integra?


----------



## BrolicBeast

Quote:

Originally Posted by *templetun* 
Hi, I have the RF-62 fronts with the RC-62 center. Couple ques for you..


Ever have problems with the center and dialog when watching movies? I have a Pioneer vsx-1018 receiver and after calibrations I usually have to crank the center up some in order to hear the dialog. I am an apartment dweller and can't have my stuff at reference levels.


2. Where'd ya get those surrounds? Any particular reason you didn't get the matching ones? Any problems with them matching the other speakers? I just haven't been able to justify the cost of the matching Klipsch surrounds. I'm still using my Quintet's for surrounds. In fact, the only way I was able to get my Rf-62's was because Bestbuy has some type of error where I got them for $100 each. And the 12 digital sub for $200. It was the deal of a lifetime.


Thanks bud.
Hey man, I't's funny you mention that, because I actually did experience that when I was using a receiver in my theater (Denon AVR-4310). It happened right after I ran Audyssey. My problem was that I used too few mic positions when running the auto-setup. I would definitely use as many positions during the setup as your receiver allows...i can almost guarantee it will improve overall sound, and dialogue intelligibility significantly.


I didn't get the matching surrounds because 1) I wanted towers and the matching surrounds are bookshelves; and 2) these towers are midrange powerhouses. I think the mid-to-high frequencies are the best to focus on for surrounds, and these fit the bill nicely. You got a pair of RF-62s for $100 each? That is the DEAL OF THE CENTURY!!!!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *FerretHunter* 
BrolicBeast,


How do you like your Integra DHC-80.2? I'm thinking of getting this to replace my Anthem MRX500/DVDO IScan Duo combination. I find the DVDO gives audio drop outs sometimes. I don't like audio drop outs, even if it is for a split second. I'll move my MRX500 to another room.


Do you have any issues with the Integra?
Greetings! I absolutely love the Integra DHC-80.2. It's perfect in nearly every way. The only one issue I had with it early on was that its analog AND digital inputs (i tried both) placed a slight delay on the audio signal when, and ONLY when, I sent it a signal from the Sonos Digital Music Zoneplayer. I experienced this issue with no other source.


I mentioned it to the good folks on the Integra DHC-80.2 Official Forum, and the folks who tested it also came up with the same delay. Thankfully, purchasing a DAC fixed the problem. Outside of that, it has worked like a charm. I will be using this technical masterpiece for years to come.......or until HDMI 1.5 makes me buy again. lol


----------



## prepress

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Franin* 
Just curious what do you guys call these? Because when I asked Audio Advisor they never heard of them which I find quite surprising.









I forgot about the Shunyata Venom, which comes in a 2m extension cord. That's pretty bad, as I'm using one to extend my Furman to the wall.


----------



## templetun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20700094
> 
> 
> Hey man, I't's funny you mention that, because I actually did experience that when I was using a receiver in my theater (Denon AVR-4310). It happened right after I ran Audyssey. My problem was that I used too few mic positions when running the auto-setup. I would definitely use as many positions during the setup as your receiver allows...i can almost guarantee it will improve overall sound, and dialogue intelligibility significantly.
> 
> 
> I didn't get the matching surrounds because 1) I wanted towers and the matching surrounds are bookshelves; and 2) these towers are midrange powerhouses. I think the mid-to-high frequencies are the best to focus on for surrounds, and these fit the bill nicely. You got a pair of RF-62s for $100 each? That is the DEAL OF THE CENTURY!!!!



Yeah, it was a fluke. That and the sub. I already had a Bic Acoustech sub but I couldn't pass on the deal. I went in to bestbuy yesterday looking to get the same deal on the surrounds (RS-52). They had dropped down to $116 before they were deleted. It's all about timing. The Magnolia guy said that when the manufacturer stops making them bestbuy sells their remaining stock and severely drops the price on what they have in the wharehouse. Even though they are not in stock on the system they can still be ordered. I was too late. What kind of surround speakers are they?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *templetun* /forum/post/20708652
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was a fluke. That and the sub. I already had a Bic Acoustech sub but I couldn't pass on the deal. I went in to bestbuy yesterday looking to get the same deal on the surrounds (RS-52). They had dropped down to $116 before they were deleted. It's all about timing. The Magnolia guy said that when the manufacturer stops making them bestbuy sells their remaining stock and severely drops the price on what they have in the wharehouse. Even though they are not in stock on the system they can still be ordered. I was too late. What kind of surround speakers are they?



Hey, the surrounds peakers are: Klipsch RVX-54. As of 2009, they are no longer in production by Klipsch.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Some quick updates:


I was hearing noise in the left-rear channel of my Emotiva XPA-5, so I sent it in for repair. Emotiva could find nothing wrong with it, and sent it back to me. Now, That leaves the Processor. Now, of course--in my troubleshooting before sending the amp in, I briefly replaced power cables and interconnects to rule those out, and I did a number of things to rule out my processor (move Left Surround XLR cable to right surround input for testing purposes, and the noise still came from the left surround channel.) So, does this mean Integra and Emotiva simply are not synergistic? I don't know. I am going to send my Integra in for repair (THE HORROR!!!!!) to see if there's something faulty, but I doubt they will find anything.


----------



## BrolicBeast

In other news, next month I will have acheved my savings goal for my next audio purchase, but I cannot decide on which. The options are:


1) Projector Upgrade to: JVC RS40 (a.k.a. the DLA X-3) 


2) Speaker Upgrade to: GoldenEar Technology Triton Twos (4) 


This is the hardest decision I've ever had to make in the realm of Home Theater. Crisp 3-D performance v.s. the revolutionary Folden Ribbon Technology found in the TritonTwos.


----------



## prepress

The review the Tritons got in TAS suggests they're _very_ good. Since they have built-in 1200W subs and go down to 16Hz, additional subs aren't needed. Would you use just the 4 speakers, then, with perhaps a center if you want it?


----------



## BrolicBeast

I went to Gramophone yesterday and demoed the Triton Twos and heres thr verdict:


The mids and highs are absolutely spectacular......open in a way ive never heard before. The low-end did not have as much gravitas as i expected, Thus, i would definitely be keeping keep my dual-sub setup and would set a crossover of perhaps 60Hz. I would need to get the matching center channel as well, as those tweeters are so different...so open, that they must be timbre matched in my listening area, lest the soundstage sound confused.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20872425
> 
> 
> The review the Tritons got in TAS suggests they're _very_ good. Since they have built-in 1200W subs and go down to 16Hz, additional subs aren't needed. Would you use just the 4 speakers, then, with perhaps a center if you want it?



See, the tricky thing about the TritonTwo speakers is that there is no center that truly matches the power of the towers. The center speaker they currently make are HTIB-grade--thin, although the midrange is wonderful.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Hey guys,


Just received the Oppo BDP-95 and I am truly impressed! I'm running it from the direct XLR (balanced) outputs into the XLR inputs on the Integra DHC-80.2 and this BDP-95 is wow-ing me. We all know that feeling--when we upgrade gear, and we hope there's an audible difference. I am happy to report that there is definitely an audible difference in the way music is conveyed--particularly when compared to the BDP-83 and 93. As an owner of all three, I can most certainly say that this is by far the best. One of the best test-tracks around is "Let it Rain" by Anthony Evans--and this player blew it out of the park with clarity and bass-definition. . Needless to say, this player is worth every single penny. Some pics below--click my youtube link for a video on it:


FROM THE FRONT










BACK PANEL










CLOSE UP










ANGLE










FACING THE CAM










INPUT NAMED AFTER THE OPPO BDP-95'S DACs


----------



## prepress

I like the first photo best. It looks more threatening. Probably something to do with the angle.


Which brand of HDMI cable are you using on it? And is there a difference in sound with those caps on the unused terminals versus not?


----------



## ddgtr

Brolic,


Congrats! It's really nice when you hear an actual improvement over the older components. Have you made a decision on the speakers yet?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20961698
> 
> 
> I like the first photo best. It looks more threatening. Probably something to do with the angle.
> 
> 
> Which brand of HDMI cable are you using on it? And is there a difference in sound with those caps on the unused terminals versus not?



Greetings prepress! My HDMI cables are from monoprice (funny when the power and interconnects are from well regarded manufacturers.) But with the digital signal of HDMI, I can't see how one HDMI cable can sound different from another. Any thoughts on this?


I did not hear a difference with the caps off of the unused inputs. (I only took the caps off the dedicated RCA stereo outputs to test). I'm leaving them inn primarily so dust doesn't collect in them!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20963489
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> Congrats! It's really nice when you hear an actual improvement over the older components. Have you made a decision on the speakers yet?



It is indeed a sweet experience hearing the upgrades! Mannnnnn......this speaker decision is driving me crazy.....primarily because I've been demoing a number of speakers and none have TRULY amazed me to the point where I said "I can't get that performance from my current setup. Subtle improvements were abound, but I'm looking for game-changing speakers. The speaker that comes closest to being a game-changer is the Goldenear TritonTwo.....BUT....with the wrap-around cloth design, my cats would destroy those speakers in seconds. They are quite scratch-happy! Ah the search continues.


----------



## ejusted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20964595
> 
> 
> Mannnnnn......this speaker decision is driving me crazy.....primarily because I've been demoing a number of speakers and none have TRULY amazed me to the point where I said "I can't get that performance from my current setup. Subtle improvements were abound, but I'm looking for game-changing speakers. The speaker that comes closest to being a game-changer is the Goldenear TritonTwo.....BUT....with the wrap-around cloth design, my cats would destroy those speakers in seconds. They are quite scratch-happy! Ah the search continues.



What are you doing now to keep the cats away from the speakers and the sub?? I've seen the TritonTwo and they are very handsome speakers. Its a shame that you would pass on them because of the cats. Have you checked out the Kef Q900's? I heard them recently and liked their sound.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20964595
> 
> 
> Greetings prepress! My HDMI cables are from monoprice (funny when the power and interconnects are from well regarded manufacturers.) But with the digital signal of HDMI, I can't see how one HDMI cable can sound different from another. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> I did not hear a difference with the caps off of the unused inputs. (I only took the caps off the dedicated RCA stereo outputs to test). I'm leaving them inn primarily so dust doesn't collect in them!



I'm of the opinion that if the HDMI cable is well-constructed (not always the case), then it should do the job. Silver is a better conductor than copper (and more expensive), so there's the idea that you'll get better signal transfer with it. I may, in fact, try this as I'm curious about the Pangea cables and they aren't too expensive.


And while I don't like stiff cables, I'm considering a 24AWG HDMI to run between my VP and my TV. I guess there are pros and cons on heavier gauges making a difference when it comes to HDMI, but if it works with speaker cable and (maybe) interconnects, why not?


As for the caps, where'd you get them and how much were they?


----------



## hikarate

Gratz Brolic! Glad to see you were able to upgrade and notice an improvement, that is always an experience that puts a big smile on your face









Nice photos too!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejusted* /forum/post/20964907
> 
> 
> What are you doing now to keep the cats away from the speakers and the sub?? I've seen the TritonTwo and they are very handsome speakers. Its a shame that you would pass on them because of the cats. Have you checked out the Kef Q900's? I heard them recently and liked their sound.



The cats don't scratch the front grilles (miraculously) but they used to attempt to climb the sides of the speakers frequently. Thankfully, they have learned that they cannot sink claws into MDF. The sub has a perforated metal grill, so no issues with grill destruction there. I haven't hear the Q900's yet...primarily because my next speaker pair also needs to be aesthetically pleasing I don't like the look of the Q900's much.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20965242
> 
> 
> I'm of the opinion that if the HDMI cable is well-constructed (not always the case), then it should do the job. Silver is a better conductor than copper (and more expensive), so there's the idea that you'll get better signal transfer with it. I may, in fact, try this as I'm curious about the Pangea cables and they aren't too expensive.
> 
> 
> And while I don't like stiff cables, I'm considering a 24AWG HDMI to run between my VP and my TV. I guess there are pros and cons on heavier gauges making a difference when it comes to HDMI, but if it works with speaker cable and (maybe) interconnects, why not?
> 
> 
> As for the caps, where'd you get them and how much were they?



I actually picked up two Audioquest Cinnamon HDMI cables today. I'm going to do A/B comparisons to see if the silver makes an audible difference. They got a pretty good review on WhatHiFi.com. The caps came with the Oppo BDP-95 and were already covering the ports when I opened it up. A very nice touch!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/20966920
> 
> 
> Gratz Brolic! Glad to see you were able to upgrade and notice an improvement, that is always an experience that puts a big smile on your face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice photos too!



lol yup....I've been grinning all weekend! lol. It's a great purchase--one that I'll have for years. Even when its HDMI functionality is outdated, it's analog performance alone is worth its price-point!


----------



## COACH2369

I recently listened to the Triton2's myself and was very impressed with them. The thing I am worried about is the lack of the center.. It just seems that they would have constructed a better center to go with the power of the Triton2's.....


My current speaker setup contains a FULL range center(Axiom VP180) so I need to get over that before I can commit. I am hoping to hear a demo of these in my home over the next few weeks, which will help me make the decision...


----------



## BrolicBeast

Coach, I completely agree with the Triton system. There's no powerful center. you have these two Ferrari's, and put a Bicyle for a center. There's just no way that meager Sat50 can match the Triton Two's for a cohesive sound experience. And even if it could--lets face it: In this hobby we're in, there's more to our passion than just sound. We don't just want a capable speaker--we want the satisfaction of a center channel that LOOKS the part as well.


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20980090
> 
> 
> Coach, I completely agree with the Triton system. There's no powerful center. you have these two Ferrari's, and put a Bicyle for a center. There's just no way that meager Sat50 can match the Triton Two's for a cohesive sound experience. And even if it could--lets face it: In this hobby we're in, there's more to our passion than just sound. We don't just want a capable speaker--we want the satisfaction of a center channel that LOOKS the part as well.



I know what you mean..lol Here is what will happen....I will convince my wife that I need a whole new set of front speakers, sell off my Axioms, purchase the three GoldenEar speakers wer are talking about and then they will come out with a new center channel...lol


Right now, I am going to see if adding a new sub to my system will help it out enough that I won't need to get new speakers.


Been looking at Mirage speakers too along with the GoldenEar and Def Tech. Seems like the Mirage and Def Tech might help "fill" up my unconventional living room setup...


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20967181
> 
> 
> I actually picked up two Audioquest Cinnamon HDMI cables today. I'm going to do A/B comparisons to see if the silver makes an audible difference. They got a pretty good review on WhatHiFi.com. The caps came with the Oppo BDP-95 and were already covering the ports when I opened it up. A very nice touch!



I saw those Cinnamons in the Audio Advisor catalog. The Pangeas have more silver plating in them (4% vs. 1.25%), but that alone is not a gauge of overall quality. AQ is known to make good products, so the comparison with what you have on hand should prove interesting.


----------



## YoMaMa84

 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/vbcla...do=ad&id=16293 


A pair of Triton on sale at AVS....


----------



## generalpride66

hey brolic, i just saw your youtube video on the sonos system, which was awesome and way better then trying to talk to anyone at best buy about it. my question, if i wanted a set up similar to yours with a home theater and then sound in multiple rooms, would it be possible through the sonos with in wall or outdoor speakers? basically i want a theater/media room, and then audio for the backyard, kitchen, bedroom and possible if its easier then i think the bathroom. Obviously your knowledge exceeds mine in every aspect of the home theater and audio world. So im not sure if the sonos would be right for me, my original idea was to get a receiver with multiple zones and just run cables everywhere, not sure really how the sonos could help, thanks for any help and thanks for the AWESOME youtube video!


----------



## prepress

For what it's worth, I ordered a Pangea 26HL HDMI cable, which has 1.5% silver in it. The 24AWG Pangea, with 4%, was unavailable in the length I wanted (2m). Interestingly, the Audio Advisor salesman spoke of how he thinks silver is great for video (cleaner picture), but doesn't like it for audio so much. And I have heard that improperly executed, silver cable could lead to a bright sound. I'd be interested in what you find with your AQ Cinnamon.


----------



## drewTT

The Oppo 95 looks like a beast!


In terms of playing Blu-ray discs on it, would I notice an improvement in picture/sound quality over the PS3 Slim?


----------



## BBGeek574




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *generalpride66* /forum/post/21053027
> 
> 
> hey brolic, i just saw your youtube video on the sonos system, which was awesome and way better then trying to talk to anyone at best buy about it. my question, if i wanted a set up similar to yours with a home theater and then sound in multiple rooms, would it be possible through the sonos with in wall or outdoor speakers? basically i want a theater/media room, and then audio for the backyard, kitchen, bedroom and possible if its easier then i think the bathroom. Obviously your knowledge exceeds mine in every aspect of the home theater and audio world. So im not sure if the sonos would be right for me, my original idea was to get a receiver with multiple zones and just run cables everywhere, not sure really how the sonos could help, thanks for any help and thanks for the AWESOME youtube video!



Yes you can use Sonus with in-wall or outdoor speakers, you would simply use a ZP120 as an amplified source at each speaker location, in order to prevent running wires to a central receiver. For the main theater room a ZP90 would provide the Sonos Interface for your theater, and your AVR or amplifier would provide the power.

The Kitchen, Bedroom, and even Backyard and Bathroom can be handled 2 ways #1 buy a Play5 or Play3 for EACH room and leave them in the locations #2 Buy 1 Play5 or Play3 and move it to each location when you are ready to use it there. My recommendation would be the Play5, as it provides considerably better sound for its footprint.

Cost wise, yes Sonos is more costly, but if you can find a receiver that is capable of playing up to 32 different zones of music all at different volume levels, with the possibility to merge all of them at the touch of a button in one FANTASTIC, easy-to-use user interface, and is infinitely expandable as you move and grow, then again, you won't find such a thing...unless you get a Sonos System


Not all of us Best Buy associates are bad


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21054434
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I ordered a Pangea 26HL HDMI cable, which has 1.5% silver in it. The 24AWG Pangea, with 4.5%, was unavailable in the length I wanted (2m). Interestingly, the Audio Advisor salesman spoke of how he thinks silver is great for video (cleaner picture), but doesn't like it for audio so much. And I have heard that improperly executed, silver cable could lead to a bright sound. I'd be interested in what you find with your AQ Cinnamon.



My findings have actually been interesting when comparing the Monoprice HDMI cables to the Audioquest Cinnamon. I _think_ have found a slightly cleaner picture, although it could just be my mind fooling me. In terms of sound quality, I definitely detect a smoother overall sound with vocal recordings, but no difference whatsoever when playing classical pieces. Interesting. BTW, my A/B comparisons were done via HDMI between the 95 and the 93 before completely removing the 93 from the rack.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT* /forum/post/21056405
> 
> 
> The Oppo 95 looks like a beast!
> 
> 
> In terms of playing Blu-ray discs on it, would I notice an improvement in picture/sound quality over the PS3 Slim?



You may notice a difference over the PS3 slim; however, it wouldn't be night and day. I have a PS3 in the same system as the Oppo, and in doing an A/B test, I noticed that I could only notice differences with certain scenes. This is a testament to how good the PS3 is as a Blu-Ray player. Now,if HDMI will be the only input you use, I would suggest saving $500 and getting the BDP-93 instead. The HDMI circuitry is identical to that of the BDP-95, which adds superb analog circuitry/inputs to justify the price premium.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *generalpride66* /forum/post/21053027
> 
> 
> hey brolic, i just saw your youtube video on the sonos system, which was awesome and way better then trying to talk to anyone at best buy about it. my question, if i wanted a set up similar to yours with a home theater and then sound in multiple rooms, would it be possible through the sonos with in wall or outdoor speakers? basically i want a theater/media room, and then audio for the backyard, kitchen, bedroom and possible if its easier then i think the bathroom. Obviously your knowledge exceeds mine in every aspect of the home theater and audio world. So im not sure if the sonos would be right for me, my original idea was to get a receiver with multiple zones and just run cables everywhere, not sure really how the sonos could help, thanks for any help and thanks for the AWESOME youtube video!



Greetings! BBGeek574 has provided a superb explanatory response to your post!!


----------



## generalpride66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21057107
> 
> 
> Greetings! BBGeek574 has provided a superb explanatory response to your post!!



wow he sure did!, well im sold on a sonos


----------



## generalpride66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BBGeek574* /forum/post/21056635
> 
> 
> Yes you can use Sonus with in-wall or outdoor speakers, you would simply use a ZP120 as an amplified source at each speaker location, in order to prevent running wires to a central receiver. For the main theater room a ZP90 would provide the Sonos Interface for your theater, and your AVR or amplifier would provide the power.
> 
> The Kitchen, Bedroom, and even Backyard and Bathroom can be handled 2 ways #1 buy a Play5 or Play3 for EACH room and leave them in the locations #2 Buy 1 Play5 or Play3 and move it to each location when you are ready to use it there. My recommendation would be the Play5, as it provides considerably better sound for its footprint.
> 
> Cost wise, yes Sonos is more costly, but if you can find a receiver that is capable of playing up to 32 different zones of music all at different volume levels, with the possibility to merge all of them at the touch of a button in one FANTASTIC, easy-to-use user interface, and is infinitely expandable as you move and grow, then again, you won't find such a thing...unless you get a Sonos System
> 
> 
> Not all of us Best Buy associates are bad



THANK YOU FOR THAT! and i love best buy! i shop there all the time (mainly for the reward zone points) i just hadnt found anyone who knew the sonos that well there yet.


----------



## BBGeek574

You're welcome, don't want to thread jack, I watched your YouTube video as well and hadn't seen the Ipad app so that was VERY interesting for me to see! Thanks for sharing your HT and passion thereof!!


----------



## g_bartman

I know sonos info is a little off topic (btw very nice system BrolicBeast) but I think sonos along with mog is the greatest thing since web music. I have a zp90, a zp120, plan to get another 90 and an s5. Having access to millions of songs in any room at any time is a great thing.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g_bartman* /forum/post/21061745
> 
> 
> I know sonos info is a little off topic (btw very nice system BrolicBeast) but I think sonos along with mog is the greatest thing since web music. I have a zp90, a zp120, plan to get another 90 and an s5. Having access to millions of songs in any room at any time is a great thing.



I concur! Sometimes I don't want to sit and enjoy music though critical listening! Sometimes I want to simply relax and enjoy it for what it is...MUSIC!!!.....in every room of the house!! I've said it before, and I'll say it again: the Sonos system is the single best investment I've ever made!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast

So....my Integra DHC-80.2 is having problems AGAIN!!! This time, anytime it receives an HDMI signal, it sends a dirty audio signal to any amplifier it's connected to.....the amplifier restarts every ten seconds until the HDMI source is turned off. This is utterly ridiculous!!! I've tried my amplifier, and two other amplifiers, and still it does this.


I took it to Just Audio in Baltimore, MD--they fixed my Denon 4310CI earlier this year, and are the folks who fixed my Integra earlier this year...both under warranty. I will keep my fingers crossed and hope they can fix this problem. I JUST got it back from repair three weeks ago, and now it's back under repair.


I tell you this--I will NEVER purchase an Integra product again. EVER. That being said, the product is amazing when it works (and made Stereophile's Class A Recommended Components List last month  But it fails too often.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21084635
> 
> 
> So....my Integra DHC-80.2 is having problems AGAIN!!! This time, anytime it receives an HDMI signal, it sends a dirty audio signal to any amplifier it's connected to.....the amplifier restarts every ten seconds until the HDMI source is turned off. This is utterly ridiculous!!! I've tried my amplifier, and two other amplifiers, and still it does this.
> 
> 
> I took it to Just Audio in Baltimore, MD--they fixed my Denon 4310CI earlier this year, and are the folks who fixed my Integra earlier this year...both under warranty. I will keep my fingers crossed and hope they can fix this problem. I JUST got it back from repair three weeks ago, and now it's back under repair.
> 
> 
> I tell you this--I will NEVER purchase an Integra product again. EVER. That being said, the product is amazing when it works (and made Stereophile's Class A Recommended Components List last month  But it fails too often.



Sounds like you may have gotten a lemon. There are only so many times to repair a product before moving on, I guess. If it conks out again after this repair, that could be the limit.


----------



## roadster-s

Nice gear and upgrades, but sorry to read about your Integra goin nuts on you. What other options would you be looking into? The Marantz AV7005? I may be biased, but I really love mine











Anyway, good luck in trying to find a cost effective way out of this.


----------



## hazerj

Very nice!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roadster-s* /forum/post/21086470
> 
> 
> Nice gear and upgrades, but sorry to read about your Integra goin nuts on you. What other options would you be looking into? The Marantz AV7005? I may be biased, but I really love mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, good luck in trying to find a cost effective way out of this.



Thanks Roadster! Man--If they can't fix this integra, then I may just bring my Denon 4310 back down to serve as PreAmp until the next mindblowing processor comes to market..........Nahhhhhhh!!!!! lol, I"ll probably shoot for the Marantz--but it's HDMI input-count is one input to small for me. I'm sure I can find a work-around for that though If i ended up having to go that route.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hazerj* /forum/post/21089200
> 
> 
> Very nice!



Thank ye kindly!!


----------



## Gelinas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21092436
> 
> 
> Thanks Roadster! Man--If they can't fix this integra, then I may just bring my Denon 4310 back down to serve as PreAmp until the next mindblowing processor comes to market..........Nahhhhhhh!!!!! lol, I"ll probably shoot for the Marantz--but it's HDMI input-count is one input to small for me. I'm sure I can find a work-around for that though If i ended up having to go that route.



That AV7005 is sharp looking.


----------



## BrolicBeast

After living with the Oppo BDP-95 for a few weeks, here are my impressions:


As expected, HDMI quality is identical to the 93, but over analog--it's a different story! Very crisp--and I would say the detail comes across in a far more enjoyable way. For instance, the voice of a female alto has more texture to it and I finally can identify what all these audio reviewers call "tonal decay." (best heard in ballads and acapella music, which I've discovered on my own). It's a must buy for fans of vocal music. With classical, the differences are a bit more subtle, UNLESS you are listening to an SACD recorded live.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21110589
> 
> 
> After living with the Oppo BDP-95 for a few weeks, here are my impressions:
> 
> 
> As expected, HDMI quality is identical to the 93, but over analog--it's a different story! Very crisp--and I would say the detail comes across in a far more enjoyable way. For instance, the voice of a female alto has more texture to it and I finally can identify what all these audio reviewers call "tonal decay." (best heard in ballads and acapella music, which I've discovered on my own). It's a must buy for fans of vocal music. With classical, the differences are a bit more subtle, UNLESS you are listening to an SACD recorded live.



I've identified the Oppo 95 as the player I'd probably get if my Pioneer 09FD went down (a Marantz would be another possibility). I'd seen posts in the Duo thread regarding some issues between it and the 95, but perhaps I can avoid those since the analog outs would feed the audio to my stereo. Still, everything I've read says the 95 is killer, and well worth the money. Good get.


----------



## ddgtr

Brolic,


Glad the 95 is working out for you... Did you also try the 93?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21111677
> 
> 
> I've identified the Oppo 95 as the player I'd probably get if my Pioneer 09FD went down (a Marantz would be another possibility). I'd seen posts in the Duo thread regarding some issues between it and the 95, but perhaps I can avoid those since the analog outs would feed the audio to my stereo. Still, everything I've read says the 95 is killer, and well worth the money. Good get.



Indeed, with your setup,you would get superb analog performance. There is also an option--if you increase your speaker count in the future--in which you can utilize the regular analog outputs for the Center and Surround channels, and still utilize the dedicated Stereo outputs for the LR channels. No matter how you slice it, your L and R channels will always be at their best with the 95!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/21115893
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> Glad the 95 is working out for you... Did you also try the 93?



Ahh the audio maestro DDGTR!!! Greetings!


I do also own the 93 and conducted an a/b comparison between it and the 95 before removing the 93 from the rack. Both sound superb in Pure Audio mode, but the 95 definitely takes the edge via analog.


----------



## ddgtr

Great... I am also looking to get a universal player. I am pretty much covered in the music dept. so I want something that will take care of the bluray playback plus the few audio formats like SACD, DVD-A etc.


I'm thinking about going with the Oppo 93. Haven't done much research yet, is yours also capable of playing multi region discs?


----------



## extrafuzzyllama

BrolicBeast you have a incredible setup


I am just recently getting into HT


I had a 32" HDTV and a $100 HTiB which at the time thought was awesome sound

Then I decided I wanted to upgrade because I had been saving up for a new computer build but decided my MBP and iMac was enough for now and decided I really wanted to upgrade my HT setup


So after some research I decided to get some good equipement but not too expensive

I bought a Jamo S606HCS3 5.0 speaker setup and a BIC PL200 Sub with an Onkyo NR709 Receiver

I have added now a 55" LED TV and 2 Jamo E8Sur.2 Speakers


I am also looking to buy a Power Conditioner maybe an APC or Panamax


After reading this thread I am trying to decided if my Speakers are being fully powered or can I benefit at all by getting an Amp

I am also thinking about getting a DAC and Record player since my father has many classic records from my Grandfather and my dads collection

For that I was looking at the Emotiva XDA-1 but am still new so not sure if thats the right one or if my speakers are good enough to even benefit from a DAC and Amp


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/21116434
> 
> 
> Great... I am also looking to get a universal player. I am pretty much covered in the music dept. so I want something that will take care of the bluray playback plus the few audio formats like SACD, DVD-A etc.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about going with the Oppo 93. Haven't done much research yet, is yours also capable of playing multi region discs?



Actually, I'm not sure if it plays multi-region discs. If I had to guess, I'd say it doesn't, but I don't know for sure.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *extrafuzzyllama* /forum/post/21123016
> 
> 
> BrolicBeast you have a incredible setup
> 
> 
> I am just recently getting into HT
> 
> 
> I had a 32" HDTV and a $100 HTiB which at the time thought was awesome sound
> 
> Then I decided I wanted to upgrade because I had been saving up for a new computer build but decided my MBP and iMac was enough for now and decided I really wanted to upgrade my HT setup
> 
> 
> So after some research I decided to get some good equipement but not too expensive
> 
> I bought a Jamo S606HCS3 5.0 speaker setup and a BIC PL200 Sub with an Onkyo NR709 Receiver
> 
> I have added now a 55" LED TV and 2 Jamo E8Sur.2 Speakers
> 
> 
> I am also looking to buy a Power Conditioner maybe an APC or Panamax
> 
> 
> After reading this thread I am trying to decided if my Speakers are being fully powered or can I benefit at all by getting an Amp
> 
> I am also thinking about getting a DAC and Record player since my father has many classic records from my Grandfather and my dads collection
> 
> For that I was looking at the Emotiva XDA-1 but am still new so not sure if thats the right one or if my speakers are good enough to even benefit from a DAC and Amp



Hey, thanks Fuzzy Llama!! Nice upgrades.....Jamo and Onkyo are very respectable brands! Honestly, I strongly believe the money would best be spent upgrading your speakers first. Then, the amp could be next. Upgrading in that order would, in my opinion, provide the greatest sonic benefit.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Brolic: "I have some good news and some bad news....."

AVS Community in my imagination: "Give us the good news first."

Brolic: "My Integra DHC-80.2 is working perfectly fine!!!!"

AVS Community in my imagination: "Great! Now, what's the bad news?"

Brolic: It's my Emotiva XPA-5 amplifier that is faulty.


***End Scene***


But alas, I went--rather frustrated--to the audio repair shop and brought my amplifier with me to test it out since they could not recreate the problem. and lo and behold, they tested many amps before my eyes with no restart, and then when i put the XPA-5 on the test bench, BOOM.....instant amp restarting over and over again.


Of course, Emotiva swore it was my processor over the phone, but I demanded an RMA for them to take a look at the amp. I need this fixed ASAP!!


----------



## extrafuzzyllama




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21136534
> 
> 
> Hey, thanks Fuzzy Llama!! Nice upgrades.....Jamo and Onkyo are very respectable brands! Honestly, I strongly believe the money would best be spent upgrading your speakers first. Then, the amp could be next. Upgrading in that order would, in my opinion, provide the greatest sonic benefit.










i will have to save up for new speakers as i just bought these about 2 months ago.

i guess i will buy the DAC later as well as an AMP

thanks for the reply


----------



## roadster-s




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21136546
> 
> 
> Of course, Emotiva swore it was my processor over the phone, but I demanded an RMA for them to take a look at the amp. I need this fixed ASAP!!




Sorry to hear about your hardware problems, it's always a bummer when things go wrong. Is Emotiva paying for the return shipping this time around?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roadster-s* /forum/post/21137433
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your hardware problems, it's always a bummer when things go wrong. Is Emotiva paying for the return shipping this time around?



Ah, they will indeed pay for the return shipping, thankfully. I'd like to replace the amp with one from another manufacturer, but a piece of equipment i paid money for should _already_ work!!!! lol. How are things over on your front?


----------



## roadster-s

^^^^ Glad they're picking up the cost of transport this time. I read a lot of good things regarding Emotiva service, so I hope it will hold true for you also.


As for me, well...it's Fall, so I get the urge to improve/modify something in the theater room










This season, I've been spending some time researching American Art Deco. I hope to bring some improvements that will add to this special era's atmosphere in the room. More to follow...


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roadster-s* /forum/post/21140316
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Glad they're picking up the cost of transport this time. I read a lot of good things regarding Emotiva service, so I hope it will hold true for you also.
> 
> 
> As for me, well...it's Fall, so I get the urge to improve/modify something in the theater room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This season, I've been spending some time researching American Art Deco. I hope to bring some improvements that will add to this special era's atmosphere in the room. More to follow...



Ahhh, I look forward to seeing the tangible fruits of this Art-Deco research!!


----------



## BrolicBeast

THE E-MOTIVA AMPLIFIER IS BACK IN BUSINESS!!!!


The company had an insanely fast turn-around time for repairing the amp. They received it on a Friday and Shipped it back to me by Monday. I received it on Wednesday, but haven't had a chance to re-run audyssey (The repair store reset the audio setting while troubleshooting, back when we thought the preamp was the problem)


EMOTIVA's service holds true to its reputation. I will be welcoming it back into the fold with the Transformers 3 blu-ray, which got a "100" a/v score on Ralph Potts' Official AVS Forum Blu-Ray review. (check those reviews out if you don't normally follow them)


I still get frustrated when I think of my HT experience (or lack thereof) over the last few months; however, I am quite happy that all is working once more.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21174099
> 
> 
> THE E-MOTIVA AMPLIFIER IS BACK IN BUSINESS!!!!
> 
> 
> The company had an insanely fast turn-around time for repairing the amp. They received it on a Friday and Shipped it back to me by Monday. I received it on Wednesday, but haven't had a chance to re-run audyssey (The repair store reset the audio setting while troubleshooting, back when we thought the preamp was the problem)
> 
> 
> EMOTIVA's service holds true to its reputation. I will be welcoming it back into the fold with the Transformers 3 blu-ray, which got a "100" a/v score on Ralph Potts' Official AVS Forum Blu-Ray review. (check those reviews out if you don't normally follow them)
> 
> 
> I still get frustrated when I think of my HT experience (or lack thereof) over the last few months; however, I am quite happy that all is working once more.



Good to see you're back up. But, "Transformers 3"? Why not "Plan 9 from Outer Space"? Just kidding.


----------



## roadster-s

Emotiva recognizes they should of spotted the problem in the first place, so I'm glad they reacted accordingly the second time around. Most local repair shops would of taken a lot longer than that even without the shipping times involved.


----------



## Nuz1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21174099
> 
> 
> THE E-MOTIVA AMPLIFIER IS BACK IN BUSINESS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> EMOTIVA's service holds true to its reputation...
> 
> 
> I still get frustrated when I think of my HT experience (or lack thereof) over the last few months; however, I am quite happy that all is working once more.



Brolic,


I'm accumulating components for a theater room. As such, I've been doing a lot of reading at AVS and following a few threads. The info on AVS and everyone's feed back is great!!


You've got a great system! But I'm curious: Now that you've had your amp back for a few days and it's working, are you still considering a replacement? If so, what are you trying to gain by the replacement? More power? Would you buy Emotiva again? --maybe the new XPR when it comes out?


Reason I ask is that I can get Marantz at a great price. But everyone says more power is better and the Marantz amps don't have the biggest output when all channels are driven. So with as much good press as I've read about Emotiva, I've been considering the Marantz pre and the Emo amp. But I know there's other mid-price choices out there. So I'm curious if your recent experience turned you off to Emo gear


Thanks,


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21174467
> 
> 
> Good to see you're back up. But, "Transformers 3"? Why not "Plan 9 from Outer Space"? Just kidding.



lol....Thanks Prepress!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roadster-s* /forum/post/21174472
> 
> 
> Emotiva recognizes they should of spotted the problem in the first place, so I'm glad they reacted accordingly the second time around. Most local repair shops would of taken a lot longer than that even without the shipping times involved.



I am definitely impressed with their repair service. I am less impressed with their over-the-phone service, as they guy I spoke with kept trying to tell me it wasn't the Amp. But that repair was refreshingly speedy!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nuz1* /forum/post/21179381
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> I'm accumulating components for a theater room. As such, I've been doing a lot of reading at AVS and following a few threads. The info on AVS and everyone's feed back is great!!
> 
> 
> You've got a great system! But I'm curious: Now that you've had your amp back for a few days and it's working, are you still considering a replacement? If so, what are you trying to gain by the replacement? More power? Would you buy Emotiva again? --maybe the new XPR when it comes out?
> 
> 
> Reason I ask is that I can get Marantz at a great price. But everyone says more power is better and the Marantz amps don't have the biggest output when all channels are driven. So with as much good press as I've read about Emotiva, I've been considering the Marantz pre and the Emo amp. But I know there's other mid-price choices out there. So I'm curious if your recent experience turned you off to Emo gear
> 
> 
> Thanks,



Greetings! I would definitely buy Emotiva again! They are superb amplifiers. HT equipment goes wrong sometimes, regardless of the manufacturer. My Denon AVR 4310CI went bad after only 9 months, so I kind of expect gear to malfunction at some point. ( Sad, I know.)


If I were in your shoes, I would definitely go with an Emotiva amp--it has more power for any upgrades you make in the future, and it sounds amazing. Interesting fact about Emotiva--the company behind them are also responsible for manufacturing amplifier parts for high-end amplifiers like Lexicon, Cary, and a few others. THAT'S how they get their quality so high. They literally have decades of amplifier-building experience.


----------



## Nuz1

Thanks Brolic!


----------



## Mr. Fuzz

Great setup.


EDIT: Nevermind....just watched your video and saw the cabling via XLR.











Do you think it would be beneficial to run a seperate 3 channel amp for a subwoofer setup that incorporates 2 subs and 6 Clark Synthesis TST209 Tactile Transducers installed in a sectional theater seating setup? A dedicated channel for each sub and then a seperate channel for the "thumpers"?


Rebuilding my humble system and thinking seriously about another sub and the "thumpers" along with a 5 channel Emotiva and 3 channel Emotive amp. Also, contemplating going with a pre-amp instead of entire receiver since there will be amplifiers to drive the speakers...it will only be utilized for watching movies and playing audio via I-pod dock.


----------



## jproy13

I've seen your Youtube channel and now I see your stuff here and it's still as impressive as the first time I saw it on Youtube. The choice of your equipment speaks for your taste; Fantastic setup and fantastic equipment.

Well done.


----------



## FerretHunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21136546
> 
> 
> Brolic: "I have some good news and some bad news....."
> 
> AVS Community in my imagination: "Give us the good news first."
> 
> Brolic: "My Integra DHC-80.2 is working perfectly fine!!!!"
> 
> AVS Community in my imagination: "Great! Now, what's the bad news?"
> 
> Brolic: It's my Emotiva XPA-5 amplifier that is faulty.
> 
> 
> ***End Scene***
> 
> 
> But alas, I went--rather frustrated--to the audio repair shop and brought my amplifier with me to test it out since they could not recreate the problem. and lo and behold, they tested many amps before my eyes with no restart, and then when i put the XPA-5 on the test bench, BOOM.....instant amp restarting over and over again.
> 
> 
> Of course, Emotiva swore it was my processor over the phone, but I demanded an RMA for them to take a look at the amp. I need this fixed ASAP!!



Brolic, glad you got your problem sorted out. I bought the Integra 80.2 partly because you had one. If figured if its' good enough for BrolicBeast, it's good enough for me.


I was deeply concerned when you talked about issues with your 80.2, especially when you said:



> Quote:
> I tell you this--I will NEVER purchase an Integra product again. EVER.



That really gave me the warm and fuzzy feeling










I found the 80.2 to be a fantastic prepro. Aside from the clicking of relays, I can notice a definite improvement in sound with the 80.2 over my Anthem MRX500. It falls short of the AMV50v though.


Anyways, glad you're back in business.


BTW, would you buy Integra again?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FerretHunter* /forum/post/21219087
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, would you buy Integra again?



Greetings!! I would absolutely purchase Integra again. Once I found out the Integra wasn't the problem, I nearly jumped for joy in that audio engineer's repair shop!!! lol.


It's funny, as you mention the AVM50--I actually started looking at the Anthem Processors......the Statement D2v in particular (AVM50 reviews are scarce), and a local dealer was actually going to give it to me for $6800, which was a STEAL....but then I realized that put me very close to Classe' territory, and then that put me in Simaudio territory, and I kept escalating to lofty prices I could never hope to reach and still keep a roof over my head when all is said and done.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr. Fuzz* /forum/post/21213033
> 
> 
> Great setup.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind....just watched your video and saw the cabling via XLR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it would be beneficial to run a seperate 3 channel amp for a subwoofer setup that incorporates 2 subs and 6 Clark Synthesis TST209 Tactile Transducers installed in a sectional theater seating setup? A dedicated channel for each sub and then a seperate channel for the "thumpers"?
> 
> 
> Rebuilding my humble system and thinking seriously about another sub and the "thumpers" along with a 5 channel Emotiva and 3 channel Emotive amp. Also, contemplating going with a pre-amp instead of entire receiver since there will be amplifiers to drive the speakers...it will only be utilized for watching movies and playing audio via I-pod dock.



Pre-Amp is a great way to go!! You'd be paying for pure processing power, as opposed to parts you won't use, which would be the case for a receiver, once you got your XPA-3 and XPA-5.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jproy13* /forum/post/21213907
> 
> 
> I've seen your Youtube channel and now I see your stuff here and it's still as impressive as the first time I saw it on Youtube. The choice of your equipment speaks for your taste; Fantastic setup and fantastic equipment.
> 
> Well done.



Thanks for the kind words!!!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21231467
> 
> 
> Pre-Amp is a great way to go!! You'd be paying for pure processing power, as opposed to parts you won't use, which would be the case for a receiver, once you got your XPA-3 and XPA-5.



Yes. One of the advantages of separates is the increased real estate devoted to the appropriate parts, and it usually means better parts. You gan get good preamps for reasonable money these days.


----------



## BrolicBeast

But alas--for the purposes of future-proofing, I've just ordered the Integra DHC-80.3 (4K upscaling and passthrough + new Burr-Brown 32-bit DACs and a superb MArvel Kyoto processor for any video sources that are NOT an Oppo device. lol.) Got $300 knocked off the price due to some necessary haggling.


If anybody in the DC/MD/VA area is interested in purchasing its predecessor--a 9-month old Integra DCH-80.2, let me know via PM.....


----------



## jnnt29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21325984
> 
> 
> But alas--for the purposes of future-proofing, I've just ordered the Integra DHC-80.3 (4K upscaling and passthrough + new Burr-Brown 32-bit DACs and a superb MArvel Kyoto processor for any video sources that are NOT an Oppo device. lol.) Got $300 knocked off the price due to some necessary haggling.
> 
> 
> If anybody in the DC/MD/VA area is interested in purchasing its predecessor--a 9-month old Integra DCH-80.2, let me know via PM.....



Good luck with the new purchase. I'm looking forward to your impressions. I just saw your youtube video from when you picked up the Denon 4310. I recently picked one up and was interested what issues you had with it? JT


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29* /forum/post/21326066
> 
> 
> Good luck with the new purchase. I'm looking forward to your impressions. I just saw your youtube video from when you picked up the Denon 4310. I recently picked one up and was interested what issues you had with it? JT



Greetings! the 4310 is a superb receiver/PreAmp.....I loved it's sound back when I shot that video and still do to this day. The only issue I had with it was the input-switcher failing--which I later found was my fault, since right behind the unit was my gaming PC--with 3 separate power supplies and and forward-facing exhaust...blowing hot air DIRECTLY into the back of the Denon. It's the best receiver I've ever owned, and I still use it in the media room upstairs. (I got it repaired under warranty and plan on using it for years!)


----------



## jnnt29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21326098
> 
> 
> Greetings! the 4310 is a superb receiver/PreAmp.....I loved it's sound back when I shot that video and still do to this day. The only issue I had with it was the input-switcher failing--which I later found was my fault, since right behind the unit was my gaming PC--with 3 separate power supplies and and forward-facing exhaust...blowing hot air DIRECTLY into the back of the Denon. It's the best receiver I've ever owned, and I still use it in the media room upstairs. (I got it repaired under warranty and plan on using it for years!)



Thanks for the info on the 4310!! I've enjoyed your youtube channel and look forward to what will land next in you HT!!! JT


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29* /forum/post/21326169
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info on the 4310!! I've enjoyed your youtube channel and look forward to what will land next in you HT!!! JT



Appreciate the kind words about the Youtube Channel!!! After this 80.3 arrives, I really need to decide on some new speakers.


----------



## tmaschm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate the kind words about the Youtube Channel!!! After this 80.3 arrives, I really need to decide on some new speakers.



You already got the 80.3!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmaschm* /forum/post/21326751
> 
> 
> You already got the 80.3!



But alas, 'tis the 80.2 that I already have. The 80.3 was ordered today!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Today is the day the Integra DHC-80.3 should arrive at the dealer!!! I will be lost in the movies Thor, Super 8, Rise of the Planet of the Apes, and countless music sources this weekend. I look forward to using the upscaling chips with games, in particular.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21356856
> 
> 
> Today is the day the Integra DHC-80.3 should arrive at the dealer!!! I will be lost in the movies Thor, Super 8, Rise of the Planet of the Apes, and countless music sources this weekend. I look forward to using the upscaling chips with games, in particular.



Be prepared. While watching _Thor_, one of the explosions dislodged the box my router was in from the top of a speaker and tossed it to the floor. And I don't _have_ subs.


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21357837
> 
> 
> Be prepared. While watching _Thor_, one of the explosions dislodged the box my router was in from the top of a speaker and tossed it to the floor. And I don't _have_ subs.



Yikes....I was getting ready to watch this one for the first time after getting new speakers and having everything calibrated...


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369* /forum/post/21358062
> 
> 
> Yikes....I was getting ready to watch this one for the first time after getting new speakers and having everything calibrated...



The router wasn't in the box, I should add. But if you're calibrated, that's a good thing. You're ready, I'd think.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Be prepared. While watching Thor, one of the explosions dislodged the box my router was in from the top of a speaker and tossed it to the floor. And I don't have subs.



Ahhhhh, Thor will be the first movie I experience on the 80.3....does it contain a better bass track than Tron? I saw it in the movie theater during its theatrical run, but the crossovers were not setup properly.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Integra 80.3 impressions:


the 80.3 is identical to the 80.2 as far as HDMI sound goes, but its analog sound has definitely improved.....and it's video processing has vastly improved. It includes a host of tweaks that improve video for every source--with the exception of the source associated with the Oppo BDP-95, for which I eschew additional processing. Its Audyssey setup is vastly improved as well.


All in all, if you don't plan on upgrading to a 4K projector in the near future and you own an 80.2, keep it. But if you plan on upgrading to a 4k projector soon, the 4k upscaling and 4k passthrough (for future 4k sources) make it a worthy upgrade.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Be prepared. While watching Thor, one of the explosions dislodged the box my router was in from the top of a speaker and tossed it to the floor. And I don't have subs.



I'm convinced Thor was originally mixed on a subwoofer, and then the sound was just expanded to the rest of the soundstage in post-post-post-production. Lol.....that movie was an a/v treat.


----------



## g_bartman

I know we can't discuss price here but did you get a reasonable discount on the 80.3 or did you pay retail/near retail? Just curious. I have an 80.1 and thinking about pulling the trigger...


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g_bartman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know we can't discuss price here but did you get a reasonable discount on the 80.3 or did you pay retail/near retail? Just curious. I have an 80.1 and thinking about pulling the trigger...



Greetings! I did indeed get a great discount. After some convincing, I got the sales guy to drop the price of the 80.3 closer to original retail cost of the 80.2. Although I added the justification that I had to have the 80.2 repaired within a year of purchase, and that I purchased it from them. I would definitely suggest purchasing an 80.3 from the dealer who sold you your 80.1. This may provide some bargaining clout for your loyalty.


----------



## ddgtr

Congrats on the new Integra, that's a nice piece of equipment!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new Integra, that's a nice piece of equipment!



Thanks man! I am truly enjoying it! After much pondering, I've decided the next upgrade will need to be speakers. I (and my equipment) am outgrowing my beloved Klipsch RF-82 towers...


----------



## ddgtr

Brolic, do you like Halo?


Merry Christmas!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Brolic, do you like Halo?
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas!!



Merry Christmas DDGTR! Hope you had an excellent Christmas.


Yes, I am indeed a Halo fan. I currently own the following Halo games:


ALL OF THEM!!!! Lol


...except for the strategy game.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Putting things into perspective......Battlefield 3:











The Integra DHC-80.3. The only physical differences between the 80.2 and the 80.3 are 1) The removal of the red status light on the front panel, and 2) the removal of the analog "Tape" input.


----------



## prepress

Of course, the angle in that last photo is for dramatic effect.


----------



## Reddig

Great setup Brolic! Read your entire thread with much interest. Last spring I upgraded to an Emotiva XPA-3 to run my fronts, Polk Monitor 40s and CS-20 center and power my surrounds with my AVR. I was using my Pioneer Elite VSX-32 AVR to run all my speakers but after incorporating the XPA-3 to run my fronts I have noticed a HUGE difference! A substantial gain in imaging, soundstage depth, dynamics, and detail at low and reference levels. Gobs of power!m I'm getting ready to upgrade speakers to Klipsch RF-82IIs, RC-62 II, and RS-62 IIs. I had a question. I noticed the noise floor of the XPA-3 is just a tad noisy, as when I place my ear against my left or right tweeter I can hear a slight hiss. Do you hear a hiss thru your XPA-5? Once again it's only when I place my hear within a foot of my tweeter. I was thinking that if I hear a hiss with my low sensitivity Polks, it may increase when I get the much higher sensitive Klipschs. Any thoughts? Thanks man and really great setup!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig* /forum/post/21443323
> 
> 
> Great setup Brolic! Read your entire thread with much interest. Last spring I upgraded to an Emotiva XPA-3 to run my fronts, Polk Monitor 40s and CS-20 center and power my surrounds with my AVR. I was using my Pioneer Elite VSX-32 AVR to run all my speakers but after incorporating the XPA-3 to run my fronts I have noticed a HUGE difference! A substantial gain in imaging, soundstage depth, dynamics, and detail at low and reference levels. Gobs of power!m I'm getting ready to upgrade speakers to Klipsch RF-82IIs, RC-62 II, and RS-62 IIs. I had a question. I noticed the noise floor of the XPA-3 is just a tad noisy, as when I place my ear against my left or right tweeter I can hear a slight hiss. Do you hear a hiss thru your XPA-5? Once again it's only when I place my hear within a foot of my tweeter. I was thinking that if I hear a hiss with my low sensitivity Polks, it may increase when I get the much higher sensitive Klipschs. Any thoughts? Thanks man and really great setup!



Hey Reddig, I think the hiss you're hearing has more to do with how the Pioneer functions as a Preamp for those front three, and less to do with the amp itself. Maybe some other experts can chime in on this, but I dont think it's the XPA-3 that's noisy. I get a veryyyyyy low hiss through the tweeters if I place my ears within an inch of the tweeter horn, but it's not noticeable outside of that inch or two. Do you currently hear any hiss from your surrounds if you put your ear against their tweeters? If so, then it's probably the Pioneer. Preamps have a pretty significant effect on noise-floor.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21455391
> 
> 
> Hey Reddig, I think the hiss you're hearing has more to do with how the Pioneer functions as a Preamp for those front three, and less to do with the amp itself. Maybe some other experts can chime in on this, but I dont think it's the XPA-3 that's noisy. I get a veryyyyyy low hiss through the tweeters if I place my ears within an inch of the tweeter horn, but it's not noticeable outside of that inch or two. Do you currently hear any hiss from your surrounds if you put your ear against their tweeters? If so, then it's probably the Pioneer. Preamps have a pretty significant effect on noise-floor.



Thanks Brolic. Appreciate your help. Keep in mind that the hiss I'm hearing is very very slight. I have to put my head really close to hear the hiss. I said within a foot but 4-6 inches would be more accurate. I'm also very OCD lol. It is by far not even close to an issue. On my surrounds there is an even lower level hiss that you have to put your ear on the tweeter to notice. But it's there. Your prolly correct that the Pioneer is causing it. Its pre-amp section could be and more than likely is introducing noise. I know the noise floor on my Pioneer is much lower than my previous Onkyo AVRs. I wonder what I'd hear if I stuck my ear next to the tweeter of a speakr hooked to higher end amp like Classe or Anthem and the likes? I haven't had much experience with hi-end gear. Anyway thanks again. I want in the future to get an XPA-2 and a dedicated pre-pro after I buy new speakers.


----------



## Reddig

After checking with my RCA cables disconnected from my AVR the hiss is unchanged so that rules out the Pioneer in this case.


----------



## ddgtr

@ Reddig. The hiss you're hearing it's normal. Even higher end gear have it. I hear it on my Pass, but only when I glue my ear to the tweeter. At 4 inches it's gone. However, when I hook up the speakers to the Onkyo directly, the hiss is a bit more pronounced and it increases as I turn up the volume (no music, of course).


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/21461028
> 
> 
> @ Reddig. The hiss you're hearing it's normal. Even higher end gear have it. I hear it on my Pass, but only when I glue my ear to the tweeter. At 4 inches it's gone. However, when I hook up the speakers to the Onkyo directly, the hiss is a bit more pronounced and it increases as I turn up the volume (no music, of course).



ddgtr,


Thanks for providing your perspective. I suppose zero noise floor is an impossibility. When reviewers discuss equipment having zero noise floor, they probably just mean zero noise floor _from the listening position._


----------



## BrolicBeast

Just sprung for a Hsu Research ULS-15 to complement the SVS PB-13 Ultra. I've been hearing a lot of good things about this sub. It will will replace my current 2nd sub--an Infinity PS-12. ***Dances for joy*** Hsu still has their holiday sale going. Didn't take long to decide. lol


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21473704
> 
> 
> Just sprung for a Hsu Research ULS-15 to complement the SVS PB-13 Ultra. I've been hearing a lot of good things about this sub. It will will replace my current 2nd sub--an Infinity PS-12. ***Dances for joy*** Hsu still has their holiday sale going. Didn't take long to decide. lol



It will be interesting to see how you integrate these two subs. They are both great subs, but their designs are very different. Integrating them will be "challenging".










Craig


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see how you integrate these two subs. They are both great subs, but their designs are very different. Integrating them will be "challenging".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig



***edit*** Ive actually just cancelled the ULS-15 order.....I think that money could be better spent elsewhere.***edit***


But alas, I may run the Svs in sealed move using all three port plugs. I will do lots of experimenting, and if nothing can be done, I'll put it in the upstairs media room, which is currently being served by an emotiva ultra 12 sealed subwoofer. alternately, I may return it and put the $ toward a Fathom sub.......


hmmmm....now the wheels in my brain are churning.....what if I go that route anyway...


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/21461028
> 
> 
> @ Reddig. The hiss you're hearing it's normal. Even higher end gear have it. I hear it on my Pass, but only when I glue my ear to the tweeter. At 4 inches it's gone. However, when I hook up the speakers to the Onkyo directly, the hiss is a bit more pronounced and it increases as I turn up the volume (no music, of course).



Cool thanks for chiming in ddgtr. Makes me feel better and I appreciated your perspective.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21476437
> 
> 
> ***edit*** Ive actually just cancelled the ULS-15 order.....I think that money could be better spent elsewhere.***edit***
> 
> 
> But alas, I may run the Svs in sealed move using all three port plugs. I will do lots of experimenting, and if nothing can be done, I'll put it in the upstairs media room, which is currently being served by an emotiva ultra 12 sealed subwoofer. alternately, I may return it and put the $ toward a Fathom sub.......
> 
> 
> hmmmm....now the wheels in my brain are churning.....what if I go that route anyway...



HSU VTF-15H. Can't go wrong and would/should play well with the SVS.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> HSU VTF-15H. Can't go wrong and would/should play well with the SVS.



I've actually scratched the 2nd sub replacement altogether....I think my speakers are the only gear I've been ignoring for the last few years so I should focus on a speaker-upgrade project!!!


----------



## roadster-s




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21476992
> 
> 
> I've actually scratched the 2nd sub replacement altogether....I think my speakers are the only gear I've been ignoring for the last few years so I should focus on a speaker-upgrade project!!!



How about some Swans F2.2+ my friend Brolic?










edit: Then (trust me), you will no longer ever be asking for another sub...


----------



## FerretHunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21365189
> 
> 
> Integra 80.3 impressions:
> 
> 
> the 80.3 is identical to the 80.2 as far as HDMI sound goes, but its analog sound has definitely improved.....and it's video processing has vastly improved. It includes a host of tweaks that improve video for every source--with the exception of the source associated with the Oppo BDP-95, for which I eschew additional processing. Its Audyssey setup is vastly improved as well.
> 
> 
> All in all, if you don't plan on upgrading to a 4K projector in the near future and you own an 80.2, keep it. But if you plan on upgrading to a 4k projector soon, the 4k upscaling and 4k passthrough (for future 4k sources) make it a worthy upgrade.



You're killing me BrolicBeast! I bought the 80.2 to keep up with you (in my B room at least). Now you pull this little stunt.


I'll wait a bit before thinking about upgrade plans. For now, the Pioneer Elite plasma at 1080p is good enough. If I upgrade later to a 4K display, then I'll think about the latest and greatest from Integra.


Congrats on the upgrade!


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21476437
> 
> 
> ***edit*** Ive actually just cancelled the ULS-15 order.....I think that money could be better spent elsewhere.***edit***
> 
> 
> But alas, I may run the Svs in sealed move using all three port plugs. I will do lots of experimenting, and if nothing can be done, I'll put it in the upstairs media room, which is currently being served by an emotiva ultra 12 sealed subwoofer. alternately, I may return it and put the $ toward a Fathom sub.......
> 
> 
> hmmmm....now the wheels in my brain are churning.....what if I go that route anyway...



I've had Fathoms, and the Submersives are better subs in the 2 most important aspects... extension and output. Within their limits, the JL's are great and their sound quality is excellent. But the Submersives are their equal for SQ and beat them in every other way. The only reason, (IMO), to get Fathoms is if you absolutely need the form factor of the smaller box.


My $0.02.


Craig


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roadster-s* /forum/post/21478464
> 
> 
> How about some Swans F2.2+ my friend Brolic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Then (trust me), you will no longer ever be asking for another sub...



LOL.....man, I'm afraid those Skyscrapers are out of my budget. I'd have to refinance the house just to step into that ball park. lol



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FerretHunter* /forum/post/21478826
> 
> 
> You're killing me BrolicBeast! I bought the 80.2 to keep up with you (in my B room at least). Now you pull this little stunt.
> 
> 
> I'll wait a bit before thinking about upgrade plans. For now, the Pioneer Elite plasma at 1080p is good enough. If I upgrade later to a 4K display, then I'll think about the latest and greatest from Integra.
> 
> 
> Congrats on the upgrade!



Anybody who keeps an 80.2 in the "B" room is a hero to me. lol

4K displays may be on the horizon....although I doubt they will reach reasonable prices within the next two-to-three years. And even then, a company will need to pump out a reference model before the rest of us jump on it. I totally understand your desire to wait! lol



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john* /forum/post/21478919
> 
> 
> I've had Fathoms, and the Submersives are better subs in the 2 most important aspects... extension and output. Within their limits, the JL's are great and their sound quality is excellent. But the Submersives are their equal for SQ and beat them in every other way. The only reason, (IMO), to get Fathoms is if you absolutely need the form factor of the smaller box.
> 
> 
> My $0.02.
> 
> 
> Craig



In my current setup, I'd need their form-factor--but in future dedicated theaters, form factors won't be a factor. I wasn't aware of a reasonable Fathom-beater....I will spend much of this evening researching those Seatons. Thanks for the info.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Is anybody familiar with Silver Serpent XLR cables from a firm called "Better Cables?"


----------



## roadster-s




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21481000
> 
> 
> Is anybody familiar with Silver Serpent XLR cables from a firm called "Better Cables?"



Yep, those are the ones I'm running on my XPA-1's. All positive, as long as you don't get me into snake oil comments...


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roadster-s* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, those are the ones I'm running on my XPA-1's. All positive, as long as you don't get me into snake oil comments...



LOL....I ordered five of the Silver Serpent XLR interconnects this morning, along with a Black Mamba RCA interconnect for the DAC. Glad to know you're running them as well!


Lol...I've seen snake-oil references before on this forum....but I can't recall where.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21482123
> 
> 
> LOL....I ordered five of the Silver Serpent XLR interconnects this morning, along with a Black Mamba RCA interconnect for the DAC. Glad to know you're running them as well!
> 
> 
> Lol...I've seen snake-oil references before on this forum....but I can't recall where.



If that's Audioquest Black Mamba II you're talking about, I'm using those for my BDP to preamp and preamp to power amp connections. No complaints.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> If that's Audioquest Black Mamba II you're talking about, I'm using those for my BDP to preamp and preamp to power amp connections. No complaints.



Excellent! Is one of those "improve your system" interconnects? Or is it a "gets out of the way of the sound" interconnect?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21486205
> 
> 
> Excellent! Is one of those "improve your system" interconnects? Or is it a "gets out of the way of the sound" interconnect?



First, the preamp-power amp connection was replaced with AQ King Cobra. The BM is still feeding my main BDP and is the analog connection from my cable box (!) to the Duo processor. Even with such a modest source, the sound improved over the standard stuff they give you with a cable box, and a bit over the HDMI connection I used before. And I hear that difference going through the _TV's_ audio. Cleaner and crisper is a good description. Off the BD player I get nice, full sound with good detail. Black Mamba would not be out of place in a more expensive setup, I think.


Overall I'd say it's closer to "gets out of the way." I used an organ-brass performance of an old hymn "The Strife is O'er" (one of the few Catholic hymns to make it into the Protestant hymnbook, by the way) and paid attention to how the bass organ pedal at the end was handled. The Black Mamba was a bit fuller on the pre-power connection than Kimber Hero (a classic), and not as full as the King Cobra. Being in the middle, I would say the BM was the most neutral of the three. But that comparison was based upon that one small section; other than that there wasn't a significant difference to my ears. It was also done with my B&K amps; I haven't tried it with the Macs I have now and don't feel the need.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21476992
> 
> 
> I've actually scratched the 2nd sub replacement altogether....I think my speakers are the only gear I've been ignoring for the last few years so I should focus on a speaker-upgrade project!!!



Nice man looking forward to seeing what ya get!


----------



## Scout's staff

Hey BrolicBeast, I am wondering why you have 2 circuits running to your system? I may be looking to moving to separates in a year or two and adding a second sub in the near future and was curious what made you add the second circuit.


thanks


----------



## straygraves

A huge fan of your system and your YouTube videos. I'm hoping you can help me out? Your DacMagic video blew me away and I'm looking to get the same result using my HTPC. Here's my question: will using a soundcard like HT Omega Claro Halo or Asus Xonar XT with the analog outputs to my receiver yield a result similar to the DacMagic or is a DAC type device the only to get sound as amazing as yours?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21491272
> 
> 
> First, the preamp-power amp connection was replaced with AQ King Cobra. The BM is still feeding my main BDP and is the analog connection from my cable box (!) to the Duo processor. Even with such a modest source, the sound improved over the standard stuff they give you with a cable box, and a bit over the HDMI connection I used before. And I hear that difference going through the _TV's_ audio. Cleaner and crisper is a good description. Off the BD player I get nice, full sound with good detail. Black Mamba would not be out of place in a more expensive setup, I think.
> 
> 
> Overall I'd say it's closer to "gets out of the way." I used an organ-brass performance of an old hymn "The Strife is O'er" (one of the few Catholic hymns to make it into the Protestant hymnbook, by the way) and paid attention to how the bass organ pedal at the end was handled. The Black Mamba was a bit fuller on the pre-power connection than Kimber Hero (a classic), and not as full as the King Cobra. Being in the middle, I would say the BM was the most neutral of the three. But that comparison was based upon that one small section; other than that there wasn't a significant difference to my ears. It was also done with my B&K amps; I haven't tried it with the Macs I have now and don't feel the need.



Thanks for that insight. I just started breaking them in....don't hear any difference yet, although that might just be a testament to the Emotiva RCA cables that they replaced. I won't start really searching for differences for another few days.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig* /forum/post/21494453
> 
> 
> Nice man looking forward to seeing what ya get!



Thanks man....it'll probably be a while. I'm wrapping up my second graduate degree this May, and-of course--I have to spend inordinate amounts of $ on the obligatory familial celebrations. I'd rather just stay home and listen to ten great albums in a row instead of celebrating, but......I already know how that goes.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scout's staff* /forum/post/21497012
> 
> 
> Hey BrolicBeast, I am wondering why you have 2 circuits running to your system? I may be looking to moving to separates in a year or two and adding a second sub in the near future and was curious what made you add the second circuit.
> 
> 
> thanks



Hey Scout's Staff--that's a cool name, btw. I actually ran the two circuits in preparation for the Anthem Statement P5 amplifier, which requires two separate circuits (and comes with two separate power cords) to get the most out of it. I still plan on getting that Anthem, but right now, the circuits are going unused.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *straygraves* /forum/post/21500894
> 
> 
> A huge fan of your system and your YouTube videos. I'm hoping you can help me out? Your DacMagic video blew me away and I'm looking to get the same result using my HTPC. Here's my question: will using a soundcard like HT Omega Claro Halo or Asus Xonar XT with the analog outputs to my receiver yield a result similar to the DacMagic or is a DAC type device the only to get sound as amazing as yours?



Hey man, thanks....glad you like the vids. I have to be honest--I don't fully know the answer to that question, as I literally have never run full analog outputs from a sound-card. before the dac, I just ran a coaxial cable from the computer to the processor and that was it. I would, however, assume that the DAC would still provide superior sound due to its internal clock that re-stabilizes the 1's and 0's. I'm not sure what the quality of those cards are, but if there's anybody on here with experience with computer-based audio and the caliber of the HT Omega and Asus sound cards, please chime in. Sorry I couldn't provide something solid.


----------



## BrolicBeast

On a personal, but audio-related note, my girlfriend has been sitting in some of my listening sessions and I've been pointing out some excellent recordings........and at a concert this past saturday night, the speakers at the venue began to play music prior to the concert's initiation, and she said "Ugh, louder is not better. Your system sounds way more refined than this, Matt."


and....it gets better.........


Toward the end of the night, the headliner performed a superb medley of Jazz/R&B, and my lady said "She has an audiophile voice. Listen to that texture."


This was music to my ears  You guys must understand--this is a woman who, up until a couple years ago, had been listening to compressed mp3 files since the late 90's.....and to hear her comment on music quality simply warmed my Brolic heart. I'm going to slowly turn her into an audiophile. ***Mischievous grin***










Have any of you folks here on WYSC been successful in pulling your significant other into this hobby?


----------



## ddgtr

That is the sign, Brolic! She is the one!! I foresee marriage in the near future! Please do not forget to invite your AV brothers (especially if there's gonna be plenty of booze)...


As for your question: I wouldn't say I was totally successful, but it's as close as I can get if you know what I mean. She does love to have a listen every once in a while and had some good input while we were auditioning the SFs - for a noob that is.


----------



## Scout's staff

Thanks Brolic, Appreciate the response. I was having a hard time comparing your AV equipment to mine and seeing a large power need difference. I was concerned that I was trying to accomplish too much off of one 15amp circuit. I may add a second circuit for future growth into separates myself. The Anthem P5 is a beast. I had read up on it a few months back. I do not expect to need that much power given my speakers a rated around 200 -225 watts. Although I'm told they can handle a lot.


Glad you like the name - for those who have a dog, you end up working for them. The last time I checked, no one takes me for walks and picked up my poop.....I asked, my wife said no. ; )


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21508338
> 
> 
> Thanks for that insight. I just started breaking them in....don't hear any difference yet, although that might just be a testament to the Emotiva RCA cables that they replaced. I won't start really searching for differences for another few days.



It's often said that cables need to break in, so if that's true I agree to give it some time. I have found that differences show up more further down the chain, at least to my semi-audiophile ears.


----------



## Scout's staff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21509336
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks here on WYSC been successful in pulling your significant other into this hobby?



My wife is starting to get it, but she still claims that she would be fine with a 13" black and white TV that she used in college. However, she is the first one to remind me to turn on the system when we watch football. I think she likes the stadium sound/energy that it brings.


On the plus side - she is very supportive of the hobby and is nudging me to get the second sub with the Christmas and birthday money recently received. In addition, not very many wives would let you install 8 decent size speakers in the walls of your main living room.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/21509555
> 
> 
> That is the sign, Brolic! She is the one!! I foresee marriage in the near future! Please do not forget to invite your AV brothers (especially if there's gonna be plenty of booze)...
> 
> 
> As for your question: I wouldn't say I was totally successful, but it's as close as I can get if you know what I mean. She does love to have a listen every once in a while and had some good input while we were auditioning the SFs - for a noob that is.



LOL....she may very well be the one indeed  I can envision getting speaker upgrade approval from her, as long as I keep her flow of Coach Purses coming, along with whatever else it is that wives love. (Ring upgrades? **shudders in fear**)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21510665
> 
> 
> It's often said that cables need to break in, so if that's true I agree to give it some time. I have found that differences show up more further down the chain, at least to my semi-audiophile ears.



I'm pretty sure you've crossed into full audiophile territory long ago!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scout's staff* /forum/post/21510722
> 
> 
> My wife is starting to get it, but she still claims that she would be fine with a 13" black and white TV that she used in college. However, she is the first one to remind me to turn on the system when we watch football. I think she likes the stadium sound/energy that it brings.
> 
> 
> On the plus side - she is very supportive of the hobby and is nudging me to get the second sub with the Christmas and birthday money recently received. In addition, not very many wives would let you install 8 decent size speakers in the walls of your main living room.



Ah, your situation is ideal!!! She's _encouraging_ you to get a second sub? AND she allowed 8 in-wall speakers in the living room?


Deep down inside, she could not live with a 13" b&w television!!!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21524684
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you've crossed into full audiophile territory long ago!



Intellectually, philosophically, no. Psychologically, perhaps. I'm not obsessed with having to have the best anything, nor am I in constant upgrade mode, but hanging around forums is dangerous as I could be moved to a purchase eventually; the preamp would be next if that happened, as I've been hanging out some at a forum thread or two about the McIntosh C48. Parasound's JC2 is also on the screen, maybe even the JC3 phono stage. I'm aware of the danger!


I don't recall hearing a difference between cables when inserted from source to preamp, but others report glowingly about that. The places I've heard diferences in a limited way are between preamp/power amp and, to a greater degree, speaker cables. And I didn't necessarily go into "critical" mode to hear them. I have some old Tara Labs Quantum 4 interconnects I'd like to hear on my 501s with that bass organ pedal example mentioned previously. I remember how full and powerful those bass pedals were with the B&Ks; the _only_ reason I'm not using the Quantum 4 now is it's too thick to fit comfortably through the slots in the back of my TV console, which is why I want to get rid of the console, plus better equipment access. I destroyed one Q4 pair trying to squeeze them through the slots, hence the AQ King Cobra and Black Mamba II.


So you may be right about my slippage, but it hasn't reach the definitive portion of my brain just yet. I also know that financial constraints will keep me from getting ridiculous, though perhaps not from an occasional hit-and-run.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21525757
> 
> 
> Intellectually, philosophically, no. Psychologically, perhaps. I'm not obsessed with having to have the best anything, nor am I in constant upgrade mode, but hanging around forums is dangerous as I could be moved to a purchase eventually; the preamp would be next if that happened, as I've been hanging out some at a forum thread or two about the McIntosh C48. Parasound's JC2 is also on the screen, maybe even the JC3 phono stage. I'm aware of the danger!
> 
> 
> I don't recall hearing a difference between cables when inserted from source to preamp, but others report glowingly about that. The places I've heard diferences in a limited way are between preamp/power amp and, to a greater degree, speaker cables. And I didn't necessarily go into "critical" mode to hear them. I have some old Tara Labs Quantum 4 interconnects I'd like to hear on my 501s with that bass organ pedal example mentioned previously. I remember how full and powerful those bass pedals were with the B&Ks; the _only_ reason I'm not using the Quantum 4 now is it's too thick to fit comfortably through the slots in the back of my TV console, which is why I want to get rid of the console, plus better equipment access. I destroyed one Q4 pair trying to squeeze them through the slots, hence the AQ King Cobra and Black Mamba II.
> 
> 
> So you may be right about my slippage, but it hasn't reach the definitive portion of my brain just yet. I also know that financial constraints will keep me from getting ridiculous, though perhaps not from an occasional hit-and-run.



That makes perfect sense. Your gear is certainly audiophile-grade though. The gear is very carefully thought out and selected.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Ladies and Gents,


I am proud to announce that, after two years of sitting on the sidelines, I have finally taken the dive into 3D projection.


A JVC DLA-RS45U is on its way to my doorstep!!!!


....More to follow, upon arrival.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21544486
> 
> 
> Ladies and Gents,
> 
> 
> I am proud to announce that, after two years of sitting on the sidelines, I have finally taken the dive into 3D projection.
> 
> 
> A JVC DLA-RS45U is on its way to my doorstep!!!!
> 
> 
> ....More to follow, upon arrival.



Very cool! I visited a friend tonight with an RS-45. It compares very favorably to my RS-55. The 55 has a little more sharpness and smoothness, but the differences are, (IMO, and pre professional calibration), pretty subtle. You are going to LOVE your new projector!


Congrats!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john* /forum/post/21544983
> 
> 
> Very cool! I visited a friend tonight with an RS-45. It compares very favorably to my RS-55. The 55 has a little more sharpness and smoothness, but the differences are, (IMO, and pre professional calibration), pretty subtle. You are going to LOVE your new projector!
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!



Thanks Craig! Given the premium cost of the RS55, I'm glad the difference are subtle. That makes me feel like I got a great value. I'm waiting until 4k becomes ubiquitous before springing for a RS55-level product.


I"m quite excited!


----------



## ddgtr

Congrats! Awesome PJ, you will love it!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21544486
> 
> 
> Ladies and Gents,
> 
> 
> I am proud to announce that, after two years of sitting on the sidelines, I have finally taken the dive into 3D projection.
> 
> 
> A JVC DLA-RS45U is on its way to my doorstep!!!!
> 
> 
> ....More to follow, upon arrival.



Your Oppo 95 does 3D, does it not? So you're ready to go. Congratulations on the projector purchase. What tipped you over the edge, as it were? And how big a screen is this?


----------



## g_bartman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21544486
> 
> 
> Ladies and Gents,
> 
> 
> I am proud to announce that, after two years of sitting on the sidelines, I have finally taken the dive into 3D projection.
> 
> 
> A JVC DLA-RS45U is on its way to my doorstep!!!!
> 
> 
> ....More to follow, upon arrival.



Great! I went 3d about a month back, I'm liking it it. My daughter is getting married so I gotta watch the discretionary spending. I "comprimised" by getting an optoma hd33. Imo, very good image for the $


----------



## FerretHunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21544486
> 
> 
> Ladies and Gents,
> 
> 
> I am proud to announce that, after two years of sitting on the sidelines, I have finally taken the dive into 3D projection.
> 
> 
> A JVC DLA-RS45U is on its way to my doorstep!!!!
> 
> 
> ....More to follow, upon arrival.



You're killing me BrolicBeast. First the 80.3, then thoughts of an Anthem P5, ... and now this?!?!? BTW, I thought long and hard about the P5 but went with the A5 instead. At that point in time with a kitchen reno going on, I had to leave some money aside for other things, like food and water.


Congrats on the JVC. My RS20 is getting old, but it still puts out a picture that is very very close to my Elite plasma. So you did well going with JVC. Anthem and Pioneer (for the 2 weeks they were in the projector business) thought enough of JVC to re-badge them as their own.


I need to put in more hours at work so that I can step up my game to your level.


----------



## FerretHunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21509336
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks here on WYSC been successful in pulling your significant other into this hobby?



Some guys have all the luck! My wife is happy with a 20" CRT and a Sony mp3 player. My tastes are of course, more refined. At least she lets me buy whatever I want.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Thanks All! I haven't been this amped in quite some time. I'm currently in talks to get it calibrated by someone local from this site who seems to really know what he's doing.


Speaking of which.....if anyone's on the market for a highly-rated Mitsubishi HC7000 with a Lamp that's only about 6 months old.....PM me.....


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/21545844
> 
> 
> Congrats! Awesome PJ, you will love it!



Gracias! There are two things I cannot wait to try on it: 1) Halo: CE Anniversary in 3D, and 2) Avatar in 2D. I spent every free second in my office today thinking of the first movies I'll watch on it, and which 360/PS3 games I own that support 3D so I can replay them.....


....not that I have much free time at work. But when it does pop up, I take it!!!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21546093
> 
> 
> Your Oppo 95 does 3D, does it not? So you're ready to go. Congratulations on the projector purchase. What tipped you over the edge, as it were? And how big a screen is this?



Thanks prepress!!! Yes indeed, the Oppo BDP-95 does indeed do 3D...and with aplomb, from what I've read! My projector screen is 92"....I'll probably be upgrading to a Screen Innovations Black Diamond Zero Edge screen this summer.


What tipped the scales? Although I love my current projector, I wanted reference-quality picture to go with the reference-quality audio setup that [I like to think] I am slowwwwwly building!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g_bartman* /forum/post/21546608
> 
> 
> Great! I went 3d about a month back, I'm liking it it. My daughter is getting married so I gotta watch the discretionary spending. I "comprimised" by getting an optoma hd33. Imo, very good image for the $



Ahhh a fellow recent 3D convert. Hey, that Optoma was a great choice. I think it has a CMS, which makes it a steal at that price!!


Congrats on the forthcoming wedding of you daughter!!! Make sure to capture the ceremony on a 4k camera so, ten years from now, the whole family can sit and enjoy in pristine 4k!!!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FerretHunter* /forum/post/21547262
> 
> 
> You're killing me BrolicBeast. First the 80.3, then thoughts of an Anthem P5, ... and now this?!?!? BTW, I thought long and hard about the P5 but went with the A5 instead. At that point in time with a kitchen reno going on, I had to leave some money aside for other things, like food and water.
> 
> 
> Congrats on the JVC. My RS20 is getting old, but it still puts out a picture that is very very close to my Elite plasma. So you did well going with JVC. Anthem and Pioneer (for the 2 weeks they were in the projector business) thought enough of JVC to re-badge them as their own.
> 
> 
> I need to put in more hours at work so that I can step up my game to your level.



LOL....dude, you have the entire Paradigm Signature Series!!! I need to step my game up just to see your level from afar! lol


Yeah, that Statement P5 is a monster, but it also now lists for 7500. Now it's drifting into Classe territory.....and as you said, you have to at least be able to afford food and water after an amp purchase. Going with the A5 was very smart!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FerretHunter* /forum/post/21547279
> 
> 
> Some guys have all the luck! My wife is happy with a 20" CRT and a Sony mp3 player. My tastes are of course, more refined. At least she lets me buy whatever I want.



Man, as long as they say "yes," I suppose whether they enjoy it or not is moot, eh?


LOL....a 20" CRT though? Let her watch "Sex and the City" or....what's this new one out...."Real Housewives of [insert random city here]" on the projector for a week. She may start begging you to throw a Projector into your B-room!


----------



## BrolicBeast

After over a week with the Audioquest Black Mamba II, I must say--it is pretty cool.....bass is DEFINITELY tighter. :-D


----------



## BrolicBeast

I am in the car.....just picked the RS45 from FedEx........I hope people in my life understand my sudden disappearance, beard growth, and loss of communication skills after this weekend is over. :-D


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21554753
> 
> 
> After over a week with the Audioquest Black Mamba II, I must say--it is pretty cool.....bass is DEFINITELY tighter. :-D



Aha. Speaking of BM II, I was marveling at Stanley Clarke's bass on the blu-ray of _Return to Forever: Live at Montreaux_ a while back. "Tight" is right. And clean, to boot. As mentioned, I have BM II on my main BD player (Pioneer BDP-09FD), and see no reason to change it.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Aha. Speaking of BM II, I was marveling at Stanley Clarke's bass on the blu-ray of Return to Forever: Live at Montreaux a while back. "Tight" is right. And clean, to boot. As mentioned, I have BM II on my main BD player (Pioneer BDP-09FD), and see no reason to change it.



Yes indeed...."tight" AND "clean" are excellent qualities for a lover of bass like myself! I am more than satisfied with the Black Mamba II. Well worth the price, which itself is far from substantial.


----------



## BrolicBeast

First impressions of the JVC DLA-RS45 are coming soon.....for 2D and 3D.


----------



## BrolicBeast

The "JVC DLA-RS45 Unboxing Video & First Impressions" video is live.


----------



## prepress

I'm not a 3D person, but I have heard that 3D sets do 2D very well; it sounds like projectors do too. Very good. You could get one for just that and have the 3D option if you want. That was my approach to BD players. I wanted an excellent DVD player and BD was a bonus.


It sounds as if 2D movies will be watched that way. In my limited contact with these things, I've _also_ heard that most attempts at converting are so-so. I think that helps fuel the "gimmick" status some ascribe to 3D. As for the 3D emitter cord, I'm imagining an extension is out of the question?


----------



## COACH2369

I was equally impressed when I purchased my RS-40 last year. Coming from a Panasonic AE900 several years ago, the size alone blew me away. My everyday viewing is done on a Elite Kuro and my RS-40 does an exceptional job for a FP. Not as good of a job as the Kuro, but that is hard to duplicate..


Did you decide to hold off on speakers for now? I remember several months back you were considering some GE Tritons. My speaker hunt took me down the GE road, but ultimately I went with a pair of RF-82II and the RC-64II. Next up is an upgrade to the RF-7's and a new sub..


Enjoy your projector. IMO, JVC is THE best bang for the buck in FP..


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21565888
> 
> 
> I'm not a 3D person, but I have heard that 3D sets do 2D very well; it sounds like projectors do too. Very good. You could get one for just that and have the 3D option if you want. That was my approach to BD players. I wanted an excellent DVD player and BD was a bonus.
> 
> 
> It sounds as if 2D movies will be watched that way. In my limited contact with these things, I've _also_ heard that most attempts at converting are so-so. I think that helps fuel the "gimmick" status some ascribe to 3D. As for the 3D emitter cord. I'm imagining an extension is out of the question?



Yeah, I think 2D-to-3D conversion is difficult in general because depth is difficult to "translate" outside of a studio-environment. I could be wrong though. 3D is good on this projector, but 2-D will certainly be the primary function of this RS45, and in that regard, the RS45 performs superbly!


I can extend the 3D emitter cord; however, I have to splice it with a compatible cord and re-terminate at the end. I'm thinking about just leaving it on the ground next to the couch behind the 2nd subwoofer, and placing it on the couch-cushions when I want 3-D. Inelegant? yes. Pragmatic?? yesssss.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369* /forum/post/21566074
> 
> 
> I was equally impressed when I purchased my RS-40 last year. Coming from a Panasonic AE900 several years ago, the size alone blew me away. My everyday viewing is done on a Elite Kuro and my RS-40 does an exceptional job for a FP. Not as good of a job as the Kuro, but that is hard to duplicate..
> 
> 
> Did you decide to hold off on speakers for now? I remember several months back you were considering some GE Tritons. My speaker hunt took me down the GE road, but ultimately I went with a pair of RF-82II and the RC-64II. Next up is an upgrade to the RF-7's and a new sub..
> 
> 
> Enjoy your projector. IMO, JVC is THE best bang for the buck in FP..



Man, I'm sure you had to look twice when you opened the box and asked yourself "is it really that huge???" lol....big difference compared to the six and seven hundred-dollar business projector you see in stores like Best Buy.


I was heading to the GE Triton system, but now I'm leaning toward the Paradigm Studio 100v5's. I got a great quote from a dealer, but those things are still expensive!!! Just for the front soundstage I'd be spending nearly $5k. After this Projector purchase, those speakers won't be coming for quite some time.







I figured I better lock in a reference projector while I can.....the speakers can always be bought one-by-one, if necessary.


Those RF7's have always been an impressive set. One look at those woofers is enough to make any A/V enthusiast grin.







What kind of Sub are you looking at?


----------



## BrolicBeast

JVC DLA-RS45


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21566299
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think 2D-to-3D conversion is difficult in general because depth is difficult to "translate" outside of a studio-environment. I could be wrong though. 3D is good on this projector, but 2-D will certainly be the primary function of this RS45, and in that regard, the RS45 performs superbly!
> 
> 
> I can extend the 3D emitter cord; however, I have to splice it with a compatible cord and re-terminate at the end. I'm thinking about just leaving it on the ground next to the couch behind the 2nd subwoofer, and placing it on the couch-cushions when I want 3-D. Inelegant? yes. Pragmatic?? yesssss.



Then I'd say simply get as much of the cord out of sight as possible, put the emitter in the safest location (don't want the cat to play with it) and live with the result until you can change it properly. But at least you've made progress. with your setup.


----------



## COACH2369




Those RF7's have always been an impressive set. One look at those woofers is enough to make any A/V enthusiast grin. [IMG said:


> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/images/smilies/biggrin.gif[/IMG] What kind of Sub are you looking at?



Paradigm was also on my list but I couldn't find a local dealer that had the setup I was most interested in on display.


The 7's would be a tad tight in my current living room, but they will be going into our new house for sure. Hopefully I can get approval to buy them before we start getting things for the new house. The rest of my equipment will work just fine in the new room with the exception of the screen and rears. I will be upgrading both depending on how I lay the room out.


As far as subs go, the HSU VTF-15H is on my short list.. I had a 10" HSU for over 7 years and it died. So I replaced it with an used Axiom 12" and it is doing an "ok" job for now..


----------



## BrolicBeast

Coach, that HSU VTF-15 is a monster!!! Top reviews across the board!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Lumagen Radiance Mini-3D is on the way!!!! CMS, eat your heart out!!!


----------



## tmaschm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I was heading to the GE Triton system, but now I'm leaning toward the Paradigm Studio 100v5's. I got a great quote from a dealer, but those things are still expensive!!! Just for the front soundstage I'd be spending nearly $5k. After this Projector purchase, those speakers won't be coming for quite some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured I better lock in a reference projector while I can.....the speakers can always be bought one-by-one, if necessary.
> 
> 
> Those RF7's have always been an impressive set. One look at those woofers is enough to make any A/V enthusiast grin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of Sub are you looking at?



have you listened to any of the B&W CMs? I think they compare favorably with the studio 100s.


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21571792
> 
> 
> Coach, that HSU VTF-15 is a monster!!! Top reviews across the board!



The size of it might be what holds me back from getting it until we are in the new place. Now, the RF-7's appear to be in the mix after doing some measurements over the weekend...


I have high hopes for the RF-7's and the VTF-15 playing nice together.


How is the new projector after a weekend of playing?


Thanks.


----------



## Bunga99

This is an Amazing set up!! You also did a terrific job on the videos as well!

Awesome stuff all around!


----------



## prepress

Just to mess with things...

https://dealersource.sel.sony.com/ds...e_theater.html


----------



## tmaschm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21572774
> 
> 
> Just to mess with things...
> 
> https://dealersource.sel.sony.com/ds...e_theater.html


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmaschm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> have you listened to any of the B&W CMs? I think they compare favorably with the studio 100s.



I've listened to the CM9s but I wasn't too impressed. Midrange was great, but the treble didnt excite me the way my current Klipsch speakers do.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The size of it might be what holds me back from getting it until we are in the new place. Now, the RF-7's appear to be in the mix after doing some measurements over the weekend...
> 
> 
> I have high hopes for the RF-7's and the VTF-15 playing nice together.
> 
> 
> How is the new projector after a weekend of playing?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



[email protected] the "thanks" at the end of that post...you must work for the government. LOL. The projector is great....awaiting a Lumagen Radiance video processor to arrive so I can get it calibrated, after which, the picture should surpass that of the RS55.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is an Amazing set up!! You also did a terrific job on the videos as well!
> 
> Awesome stuff all around!



Thanks Bunga99! I appreciate the kind words. 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just to mess with things...
> 
> https://dealersource.sel.sony.com/ds...e_theater.html



LOL.....I've been following this projector very closely!! I've read all the reviews multiple times....yearning for this monster!!! True 4K....all that's missing is the source material. The $24k pricetag is poisonous and thus, impossible to swallow. Lol


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21574631
> 
> 
> LOL.....I've been following this projector very closely!! I've read all the reviews multiple times....yearning for this monster!!! True 4K....all that's missing is the source material. The $24k pricetag is poisonous and thus, impossible to swallow. Lol



I wouldn't even TRY to swallow it. Besides, I'm not enough of a film buff and have no means of setting it up anyway. You can keep an eye on it, and by the time you are ready (if that time comes), perhaps the price will be low enough.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21576777
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even TRY to swallow it. Besides, I'm not enough of a film buff and have no means of setting it up anyway. You can keep an eye on it, and by the time you are ready (if that time comes), perhaps the price will be low enough.



I shan't be touching another projector for about half a decade. By that time, I expect 4K to be more mainstream. From what I hear, this projector is actually on insane backorder. Looks like the well-heeled A/V fans are soaking this up.


----------



## generalpride66

i always love brolic beasts videos informative well spoken and well explained, i wish there was more. they are a big help for a novice like me


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21578642
> 
> 
> I shan't be touching another projector for about half a decade. By that time, I expect 4K to be more mainstream. From what I hear, this projector is actually on insane backorder. Looks like the well-heeled A/V fans are soaking this up.



Early adopters with money (I hope). The kind of material I prefer (concerts and special interest) will be slow to make it to 4K and for the forseeable future I have a 1BR apartment, so even if I had the money it would make no sense for me. You have a house and the room, so you're in a different circumstance. Still, you've just bought a good projector and can enjoy it for many years. I dare say there's no need for more. Getting comfortable with what you have should ease the angst over the Sony. That, and the cost of admission.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *generalpride66* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i always love brolic beasts videos informative well spoken and well explained, i wish there was more. they are a big help for a novice like me



Hey, I definitely appreciate that! Thank you. And hey.....we were all novices at some point! :-D



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Early adopters with money (I hope). The kind of material I prefer (concerts and special interest) will be slow to make it to 4K and for the forseeable future I have a 1BR apartment, so even if I had the money it would make no sense for me. You have a house and the room, so you're in a different circumstance. Still, you've just bought a good projector and can enjoy it for many years. I dare say there's no need for more. Getting comfortable with what you have should ease the angst over the Sony. That, and the cost of admission.



LOL....any early adopter without Money will definitely have $02.68 in their kids' college fund. LOL. Yeah man....after the Lumagen Radiance Mini 3D processor, I'm laying low for a while...until speaker-upgrade time arrives.....which probably wont be this year.


----------



## g_bartman

I'm laying low for a while...until speaker-upgrade time arrives.....which probably wont be this year.



With your track record, I'll bet a pair of philharmonics you upgrade in '12


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g_bartman* /forum/post/21582482
> 
> 
> I'm laying low for a while...until speaker-upgrade time arrives.....which probably wont be this year.
> 
> 
> 
> With your track record, I'll bet a pair of philharmonics you upgrade in '12



LOL.....I hope I can resist the urge!


**fingers crossed**


----------



## BrolicBeast

Kudos to all of us who were able to enjoy the Superbowl in our theaters/media rooms!


I'm at work.....but I'd rather be watching game highlights on the big screen. GO GIANTS!!!!


----------



## jnnt29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21603818
> 
> 
> Kudos to all of us who were able to enjoy the Superbowl in our theaters/media rooms!
> 
> 
> I'm at work.....but I'd rather be watching game highlights on the big screen. GO GIANTS!!!!



I'm a huge Giant's fan, but a bigger football fan and everyone won last night! Especially those with home theaters!! What a great Game. JT


----------



## BrolicBeast

Well guys, the Lumagen Radiance acquisition may be on hold.....I've decided that I need a SI Black Diamond screen, and I don't want to pay for calibration more than once. So ill probably wait until I get the BD screen before getting the lumagen and calibration.


*sigh* I really want that lumagen though.....broadcast material looks horrible (while all other material is amazing through Spears and Munsil calibration). The noise reduction feature in my integra 80.3 does a decent job for broadcast TV, but I feel as if it adds a few artifacts of its own, just in a different way.


----------



## Daman S

Beautiful setup Brolic! I am really interested in hearing more about how the 3D looks on the big screen as i have been contemplating whether to make the jump or not. Would be interested in hearing your opinion if you feel the upgrade is worth it if you already have a good 2D 1080p unit?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daman S* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Beautiful setup Brolic! I am really interested in hearing more about how the 3D looks on the big screen as i have been contemplating whether to make the jump or not. Would be interested in hearing your opinion if you feel the upgrade is worth it if you already have a good 2D 1080p unit?



Thanks Daman! ....3D hasn't knocked my socks off yet for movies, but I love the subtle depth it adds to most movies. If you're a gamer, then its a different story...it'll blow your mind. If you're a movie-only guy, then you're probably better of staying with your VPL 40 until 3D matures.


----------



## BrolicBeast

OK guys, I ended up ordering the Lumagen Radiance Mini 3D today. I should have it by Wed, with calibration on Sunday by a local calibrator, Tom H., that I found on the RS45 thread. I'm quite excited.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21625494
> 
> 
> Well guys, the Lumagen Radiance acquisition may be on hold.....I've decided that I need a SI Black Diamond screen, and I don't want to pay for calibration more than once. So ill probably wait until I get the BD screen before getting the lumagen and calibration.
> 
> 
> *sigh* I really want that lumagen though.....broadcast material looks horrible (while all other material is amazing through Spears and Munsil calibration). The noise reduction feature in my integra 80.3 does a decent job for broadcast TV, but I feel as if it adds a few artifacts of its own, just in a different way.



Did you get the Black Diamond screen? Why did/do you feel you "need" it? Are you viewing with a fair amount of ambient light?


Craig


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john* /forum/post/21627691
> 
> 
> Did you get the Black Diamond screen? Why did/do you feel you "need" it? Are you viewing with a fair amount of ambient light?
> 
> 
> Craig



For a room my size, right reflects off the walls/ceiling and bounces right back onto the screen. It creates mild ambient light. From what I've been reading (and viewing via youtube) the Black Diamonds absorb a great deal of ambient light. I'm going to be repainting my room next month with a dark gray front, and dark tan/buff walls and ceiling (I have to redo my ceiling anyway and will throw some recessed lighting in there while I"m at it. I spoke to the calibrator, and he said it won't make a difference in calibration if I change screens further down the line, so I decided to get the Lumagen Radiance and have it calibrated with the RS45, and then change the screen IF repainting the room does not eliminate that annoying reflective ambient lighting.


----------



## Fanaticalism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21628224
> 
> 
> For a room my size, right reflects off the walls/ceiling and bounces right back onto the screen. It creates mild ambient light. From what I've been reading (and viewing via youtube) the Black Diamonds absorb a great deal of ambient light. I'm going to be repainting my room next month with a dark gray front, and dark tan/buff walls and ceiling (I have to redo my ceiling anyway and will throw some recessed lighting in there while I"m at it. I spoke to the calibrator, and he said it won't make a difference in calibration if I change screens further down the line, so I decided to get the Lumagen Radiance and have it calibrated with the RS45, and then change the screen IF repainting the room does not eliminate that annoying reflective ambient lighting.



Hmm... I would get a second opinion on the screens not making a difference. I would contact umr from AccucalHD.com.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/21628648
> 
> 
> Hmm... I would get a second opinion on the screens not making a difference. I would contact umr from AccucalHD.com.



I appreciate the suggestion.....i believe I shall get a second opinion. Better to be safe than sorry, and paying twice for calibration is DEFINITELY on the "sorry" side of things.


----------



## tmaschm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the suggestion.....i believe I shall get a second opinion. Better to be safe than sorry, and paying twice for calibration is DEFINITELY on the "sorry" side of things.



Yea and I would tell them that I would need them to come back for free recalibration once I got the new screen.


----------



## BrolicBeast

I spoke to the calibrator and he mentioned the measurements would be taken directly from the lens...thoughts?


----------



## jslaw81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I spoke to the calibrator and he mentioned the measurements would be taken directly from the lens...thoughts?



I'll let you know how my calibrator does mine when it's done later this afternoon.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jslaw81* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know how my calibrator does mine when it's done later this afternoon.



Thanks jslaw.....I'm definitely looking forward to hearing about the results of your calibration!


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21629590
> 
> 
> I spoke to the calibrator and he mentioned the measurements would be taken directly from the lens...thoughts?



My calibrator calibrates off the screen. He uses a Sencore lightmeter and software. It seems to me that doing a calibration *without* the screen would be like doing room correction without the room.










If you are thinking of a massively different screen, like a Black Diamond, then I am sure you would want a re-cal after changing screens. I can't imagine that a calibration for a white screen would be even close to a calibration for a black screen.


My $0.02.


Craig


----------



## FerretHunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21629590
> 
> 
> I spoke to the calibrator and he mentioned the measurements would be taken directly from the lens...thoughts?



I'm not sure about this. The screen has to make a difference. By this logic, it wouldn't matter if you have a white wall, black, grey, green, red, purple, ... The measurements from the lens would all be the same. What am I missing?


I have a DNP SuperNova. They apparantly were in partnership with SI and developed the technology behind the black screen before parting ways. I went with DNP and am very happy with that decision. The amount of ambiant light is significantly reduced. If the Black Diamond is similar (and it should be), you may not have to worry about painting at all!


----------



## Daman S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21627179
> 
> 
> Thanks Daman! ....3D hasn't knocked my socks off yet for movies, but I love the subtle depth it adds to most movies. If you're a gamer, then its a different story...it'll blow your mind. If you're a movie-only guy, then you're probably better of staying with your VPL 40 until 3D matures.



Thanks Brolic! That is exactly the kind of feedback i was looking for. I'll stick with the Sony for now and maybe order a new bulb which should hopefully last me a couple of more years


----------



## Fanaticalism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21629590
> 
> 
> I spoke to the calibrator and he mentioned the measurements would be taken directly from the lens...thoughts?



That is a bad idea in more ways than one, for reasons noted by Craig for starters. Email umr/Jeff Meier, he is a highly respected calibrator with some of the best equipment. As an example, he uses a Sencore PR670 while others use a PR655. Now I know some will argue the differences, but I'll leave that argument to the pros.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john* /forum/post/21631047
> 
> 
> My calibrator calibrates off the screen. He uses a Sencore lightmeter and software. It seems to me that doing a calibration *without* the screen would be like doing room correction without the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are thinking of a massively different screen, like a Black Diamond, then I am sure you would want a re-cal after changing screens. I can't imagine that a calibration for a white screen would be even close to a calibration for a black screen.
> 
> 
> My $0.02.
> 
> 
> Craig



I find the calibration tools and techniques will impact the calibration results more than the difference in the screen shift in color. I see many poor projector calibration attempts no matter whether someone measured from the screen or not.


The best calibration will measure from the screen, but many other things tend to go wrong in a typical calibration attempt.


----------



## BrolicBeast

I definitely appreciate the feedback guys! And I am certainly thankful to hear from a calibrator as well (Thanks Umr!) And a special thanks to jslaw for keeping me abreast of his recent projector calibration over the weekend!


I will definitely be awaiting the acquisition of a new screen before calibration, just to make sure I get the best calibration possible. In the meantime, the picture still looks great after using Spears and Munsil Blue Ray calibration disc  I'm sure I can coax some improvements out of the lumagen radiance mini 3D prior to professional caliration.


----------



## FerretHunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21637612
> 
> 
> In the meantime, the picture still looks great after using Spears and Munsil Blue Ray calibration disc



Now that I've given up booze, I should have time to really get familiar with this disc and finally calibrate my Elite plasma and RS20.


I lent it to a friend and he was raving about it.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FerretHunter* /forum/post/21637947
> 
> 
> Now that I've given up booze, I should have time to really get familiar with this disc and finally calibrate my Elite plasma and RS20.
> 
> 
> I lent it to a friend and he was raving about it.



It really does work wonders! I used it on the other plasmas in the house, and they all look great! (Elite Plasma+Spears) + (RS20+Spears) = Definition of Reference Quality!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Does anybody remember the days before Blu Ray when the only source of high definition content was broadcast television? You had a brand spanking new HDTV, but all you could watch on it was Discovery HD Theater! My, how we have come a long way!


Also, an (imaginary) prize to anybody who remembers EDTV from '04 & '05. 480p plasmas? Yeah...they did that! Lol


----------



## FerretHunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21642956
> 
> 
> Does anybody remember the days before Blu Ray when the only source of high definition content was broadcast television? You had a brand spanking new HDTV, but all you could watch on it was Discovery HD Theater! My, how we have come a long way!
> 
> 
> Also, an (imaginary) prize to anybody who remembers EDTV from '04 & '05. 480p plasmas? Yeah...they did that! Lol



I remember the early days, the struggles.


I once bought the ATI All-In-Wonder (forget the model number, but it was a whopping 128MB memory, AGP tv tuner card) when it first came out. That card set me back $600. The impetus? To get an all digital patch from source to projector. Component video was the rage at the time. I had a $3000 all digital HTPC solution, and I was damn proud of it!


Then high def content started to trickle down, before even broadcast television. Microsoft would post high def wmv clips. I watched the trailer for "Step Into Liquid" so many times. I bought Coral Reef Adventure because it had the wmv version on it!


Then finally some limited broadcast tv stuff, HD DVD, blu ray, 3-D, 4K, ... what's next?


----------



## tmaschm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FerretHunter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Then finally some limited broadcast tv stuff, HD DVD, blu ray, 3-D, 4K, ... what's next?



Holographic content?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FerretHunter* /forum/post/21644505
> 
> 
> I remember the early days, the struggles.
> 
> 
> I once bought the ATI All-In-Wonder (forget the model number, but it was a whopping 128MB memory, AGP tv tuner card) when it first came out. That card set me back $600. The impetus? To get an all digital patch from source to projector. Component video was the rage at the time. I had a $3000 all digital HTPC solution, and I was damn proud of it!
> 
> 
> Then high def content started to trickle down, before even broadcast television. Microsoft would post high def wmv clips. I watched the trailer for "Step Into Liquid" so many times. I bought Coral Reef Adventure because it had the wmv version on it!
> 
> 
> Then finally some limited broadcast tv stuff, HD DVD, blu ray, 3-D, 4K, ... what's next?



Wow, you were definitely in the game early! I remember the ATI all-in-wonder cards. At that time, I was focused on maximizing my PC for gaming use (Doom 3, striving to reach Ultra Quality) with Nvidia GTX 8800's in SLI....sigh....those were the days. Computer hardware is a lot cheaper than HT hardware......but far less fulfilling!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmaschm* /forum/post/21644756
> 
> 
> Holographic content?



I went through a Halo novel phase years ago in which I read all of the novels....and there was a perfectly plausible rendition of Holographic display technology in one of them...might have been "The Cole Protocol." now making that a reality is, I'm sure, decades away.


----------



## BrolicBeast

These UPS jokers left my Lumagen Radiance video processor on my steps....I'm rushing home from work to scoop it up before some passer by realizes what it is.......


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21650539
> 
> 
> These UPS jokers left my Lumagen Radiance video processor on my steps....I'm rushing home from work to scoop it up before some passer by realizes what it is.......



*Takes Brolics package*


Luma what? Radiance who? Hell I thought this was jewelry. *tosses*


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> *Takes Brolics package*
> 
> 
> Luma what? Radiance who? Hell I thought this was jewelry. *tosses*



Hahahahahaha....classic!!!! I got it.....about to shoot an "unboxing" video.


----------



## jslaw81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahaha....classic!!!! I got it.....about to shoot an "unboxing" video.



Awesome.. Can't wait to see it and hear your thoughts after setup and some viewing. Your videos are enjoyable to watch.


----------



## FerretHunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21650539
> 
> 
> These UPS jokers left my Lumagen Radiance video processor on my steps....I'm rushing home from work to scoop it up before some passer by realizes what it is.......



Damn UPS. Don't they realize what these toys mean to us?!?!? If they don't have a signature, you could be the passer by.


----------



## prepress

FedEx did that to me once. A package was left at the basement door of my building (never mind it's a real basement, not another apartment). Once I deciphered the driver's handwriting on the door tag, I went down and retrieved the package. Be sure to ask that a signature be required when ordering is what I took from that.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FedEx did that to me once. A package was left at the basement door of my building (never mind it's a real basement, not another apartment). Once I deciphered the driver's handwriting on the door tag, I went down and retrieved the package. Be sure to ask that a signature be required when ordering is what I took from that.



That's a lesson I certainly learned yesterday!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jslaw81* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.. Can't wait to see it and hear your thoughts after setup and some viewing. Your videos are enjoyable to watch.



I appreciate the kind words man. The unboxing video is now live.....a before/after comparison is forthcoming, post calibration!!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FerretHunter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Damn UPS. Don't they realize what these toys mean to us?!?!? If they don't have a signature, you could be the passer by.



Riiiiight? They just have no idea!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast

I have decided that I will be going for a 2:35 screen.......I have a question for all my 2:35-ers out there.....how do you navigate blue ray menus (usually in 16:9) on the 2:35 screen? I would think they would be cropped by the anamorphic lens solution or exist off screen with a zoom/lens memory solution.....but given the popularity of 2:35, there must be a way...


----------



## FerretHunter

2.35 screen?


It's official, ... "No you're not hardcore! Unless you live hardcore!"


Sorry, I couldn't help myself. I am still using a 16:9. I did look into the world of anamorphic lenses a long time ago (which would have led to a 2.35 screen), but the cost of the lens itself scared me away.


----------



## tmaschm

Brolic,


Just ordered a Panamax (P 5400-PM I think) used off eBay for $305. Good deal? How do you like yours?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FerretHunter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 2.35 screen?
> 
> 
> It's official, ... "No you're not hardcore! Unless you live hardcore!"
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't help myself. I am still using a 16:9. I did look into the world of anamorphic lenses a long time ago (which would have led to a 2.35 screen), but the cost of the lens itself scared me away.



I would be using the lumagen to completely crop the black bars above and below the 2:35 image so i wouldn't necessarily need an anamorphic lens. they are far too expensive for my taste. Some lenses cost more than the projectors that they service! Pure madness.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmaschm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> Just ordered a Panamax (P 5400-PM I think) used off eBay for $305. Good deal? How do you like yours?



that's a very good deal!!! I love my Panamax conditioners (i have two 5300-PM models)!!!....its good to know the gear is protected and its also great to be able to completely monitor the ampere usage of the system. great buy!!!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21654397
> 
> 
> I would be using the lumagen to completely crop the black bars above and below the 2:35 image so i wouldn't necessarily need an anamorphic lens. they are far too expensive for my taste. Some lenses cost more than the projectors that they service! Pure madness.



Processing is expensive, as I hear it.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21655085
> 
> 
> Processing is expensive, as I hear it.



Certainly is! But after playing with the lumagen for a couple of days, I"d say it's totally worth it. I see a lot of potential in its features as I've been testing them out!


----------



## BrolicBeast




----------



## BrolicBeast

That moment when my friend's wife asked if my SVS PB-13 Ultra was a refrigerator: Priceless.


----------



## Tigre

Lol, omg their are a lot of chicks out there that make the rest of us look so bad, smh.


I've subscribe to you on YouTube. You should do more videos... oh and cute cat


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21664648
> 
> 
> That moment when my friend's wife asked if my SVS PB-13 Ultra was a refrigerator: Priceless.



Well, does it come with a door?


----------



## BrolicBeast

So.....this new JVC RS45 has decided to start freezing on me, forcing a *shut down-cool down-restart* cycle. I'm not sure whether I want to throw it out the upstairs window tonight, or wait until tomorrow to throw it out the window...


.......and the repair/exchange process begins.


----------



## jslaw81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So.....this new JVC RS45 has decided to start freezing on me, forcing a *shut down-cool down-restart* cycle. I'm not sure whether I want to throw it out the upstairs window tonight, or wait until tomorrow to throw it out the window...
> 
> 
> .......and the repair/exchange process begins.



That sucks man.. I'm sure it'll work out. I know what your going through though. I feel your pain.


----------



## tmaschm

That sucks, hopefully you didn't sell your old projector yet so you can use it in the meantime.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigre* /forum/post/21666590
> 
> 
> Lol, omg their are a lot of chicks out there that make the rest of us look so bad, smh.
> 
> 
> I've subscribe to you on YouTube. You should do more videos... oh and cute cat



Glad you're into our hobby as well!!! Thanks for the cat-love!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jslaw81* /forum/post/21670123
> 
> 
> That sucks man.. I'm sure it'll work out. I know what your going through though. I feel your pain.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmaschm* /forum/post/21672414
> 
> 
> That sucks, hopefully you didn't sell your old projector yet so you can use it in the meantime.



Jslaw and Tmaschm, it actually looks as if I may have isolated the problem. it looks as if the Lumagen Radiance, not the RS45, is the cause of the freezing. It looks like the Radiance processor was the culrpit...I removed it from the loop during the last freeze and voila, all worked as it shoudl It appears it was overheating sitting on top of the Integra...I've moved the Lumagen it to a much cooler location and reinserted it into the signal path. I have experienced no freezing today with about 14 hour of straight use. (24 marathon, courtesy of Netflix).


...I hope this corrects the issue permanently.


----------



## prepress

What did I tell you about stacking components







?


Let's hope the remedy is as simple as that. I try to avoid stacking heat-generating components for this very reason. I won't put my cable box on top of _anything_.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What did I tell you about stacking components
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> Let's hope the remedy is as simple as that. I try to avoid stacking heat-generating components for this very reason. I won't put my cable box on top of anything.



I hope the remedy is this simple as well!! My shock was that the ventilation area on the lumagen is so small, I automatically assumed the unit couldn't possibly have a high heat output. After all, it just processes video.....buy whoa was I wrong!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Well, after some careful (read: common sense) accounting, i have concluded that after the RS45+Lumagen Radiance purchase, the Black Diamond Screen will need to wait a while. I'm getting a Lumagen/JVC calibration done this weekend by one of the Chromapure designers. I am really looking forward to the results!!!


----------



## prepress

Nice to see things are moving forward. The calibration is a good idea, because you can get the best out of what you have and assess things carefully before planning any new moves. You may want to stand pat for a bit and enjoy the picture, break the buying jones for a while; it should provide some perspective. Patience will be a virtue, especially if you can't afford the next move for now.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21694378
> 
> 
> Nice to see things are moving forward. The calibration is a good idea, because you can get the best out of what you have and assess things carefully before planning any new moves. You may want to stand pat for a bit and enjoy the picture, break the buying jones for a while; it should provide some perspective. Patience will be a virtue, especially if you can't afford the next move for now.



Forward progress is always a good thing! I was checking your thread the other day--those Quadraspires look like a great option. I had never heard of them, but I'm going to give their US distributor a call. In my setup, I want to separate the shlef that holds the Projector from the rack that holds the a/v equipment--the latter being a true a/v rack in the next iteration in my equipment room.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21696606
> 
> 
> Forward progress is always a good thing! I was checking your thread the other day--those Quadraspires look like a great option. I had never heard of them, but I'm going to give their US distributor a call. In my setup, I want to separate the shlef that holds the Projector from the rack that holds the a/v equipment--the latter being a true a/v rack in the next iteration in my equipment room.



There's a store here in NY that's a Quadraspire dealer. I went there today and saw the single and double racks (no brochures, unfortunately). Simple and elegant; I like the look. What concerns me is will the 3-bay version fit in here and what does it cost; my guess (hope) is somewhere between the Salamander and Billy Bags; I do know the standard audio rack is MSRP $175 per shelf, so that's $700 for a standard 4-shelf rack. Ouch.


I should be getting an e-mail next week from the store with a price on that QAVX stand.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Just had my Lumagen Radiance & JVC DLA-RS45 video calibration completed by Mr. Tom Huffman, designer of Chromapure. I must say--the results are absolutely stellar, and yes....he DID measure from the screen!!! This is absolutely amazing!!! Unfortunately, my weekend is packed, as is the forthcoming week, so I won't be able to truly enjoy it until next weekend...but the clips I tested are stunning.


----------



## dharel

Hey Brolic. I've been following this thread closely as I'm considering a DAC as one of my next purchases. Great setup you have, btw. I know you're an Emotiva fan and was wondering if you have any thoughts on, or considered at some point, the Emotiva XDA-1 DAC. It's discounted to $249 right now and I'm thinking it's a great deal. Just wanted to get a bit more info if possible.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dharel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Brolic. I've been following this thread closely as I'm considering a DAC as one of my next purchases. Great setup you have, btw. I know you're an Emotiva fan and was wondering if you have any thoughts on, or considered at some point, the Emotiva XDA-1 DAC. It's discounted to $249 right now and I'm thinking it's a great deal. Just wanted to get a bit more info if possible.



Greetings! I thank thee for thy kind words! I haven't considered the XDA-1 DAC, but given Emotiva's high quality offerings on other fronts, I think $249 is a superb deal for a DAC with those specs from an organization like Emotiva and one that will likely put a smile on your face...and on your eardrums!!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21698530
> 
> 
> Just had my Lumagen Radiance & JVC DLA-RS45 video calibration completed by Mr. Tom Huffman, designer of Chromapure. I must say--the results are absolutely stellar, and yes....he DID measure from the screen!!! This is absolutely amazing!!! Unfortunately, my weekend is packed, as is the forthcoming week, so I won't be able to truly enjoy it until next weekend...but the clips I tested are stunning.



Not surprising. Calibration will do wonders. I got a noticeable improvement in detail when my Kuro 111 was calibrated. Also measured from the screen.


----------



## kemetblk

excellent set up my man! loving how clean everything looks.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising. Calibration will do wonders. I got a noticeable improvement in detail when my Kuro 111 was calibrated. Also measured from the screen.



Nice. I was just talking to a coworker about eventually calibrating his Kuro. Once he does, it'll be an even more potent display.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemetblk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> excellent set up my man! loving how clean everything looks.



Thanks! I definitely appreciate it man.


----------



## Miketr75

you have a great HT bro, love you youtube channel. Thanks for sharing


----------



## tmaschm

Hey Beast,


What did you plug into the always on outlets of your 5400 pm?


Also, I'm not exactly sure how to set up the trigger.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Miketr75* /forum/post/21737929
> 
> 
> you have a great HT bro, love you youtube channel. Thanks for sharing



Your kind words are appreciated!!! Gracias!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmaschm* /forum/post/21761117
> 
> 
> Hey Beast,
> 
> 
> What did you plug into the always on outlets of your 5400 pm?
> 
> 
> Also, I'm not exactly sure how to set up the trigger.



I never turn the switchable outlets off, but I generally keep the highest current closest to the power supply, and then use less power hungry devices the further away the outlets go. Sensible? probably not, but I have mild OCD. lol


----------



## dharel

Hi Brolic, hope all is well.


I've been meaning to ask about the Pangea AC-9s. These cables (and likely the AC-14s) are universal, correct? Meaning that even if a component has a 2 prong connector on back like the OPPO 93, these will still work without any modification.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dharel* /forum/post/21806740
> 
> 
> Hi Brolic, hope all is well.
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to ask about the Pangea AC-9s. These cables (and likely the AC-14s) are universal, correct? Meaning that even if a component has a 2 prong connector on back like the OPPO 93, these will still work without any modification.



Yes indeed! I used an AC-9 to power my Integra Preamp and my old Oppo BDP-83 for months! No issues!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Today is a sad day--I had to give away my two cats (who were like my children)......but on the plus side (if there is one), I can now consider really nice finishes when purchasing my next pair of speakers.


----------



## Miketr75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21827357
> 
> 
> Today is a sad day--I had to give away my two cats (who were like my children)......but on the plus side (if there is one), I can now consider really nice finishes when purchasing my next pair of speakers.



Is that a hint for the next speakers upgrade ?


----------



## cat-222ASR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20035426
> 
> Power Conditioning
> 
> Panamax M5300 Power Conditioner (2)
> 
> PS Audio PowerPort Premier Receptacles
> 
> Power Cabling
> 
> PS Audio PerfectWave AC5 Power Cable
> 
> PS Audio PerfectWave AC3 Power Cable
> 
> Pangea Audio AC9 Power Cable (3)
> 
> Interconnects
> 
> Better Cables: Silver Serpent Balanced (XLR) Interconnects
> 
> Audioquest: Diamondback Balanced (XLR) Interconnects
> 
> Audioquest: Black Mamba II
> 
> HDMI Cabling
> 
> Audioquest Cinnamon HDMI Cable
> 
> Monoprice [email protected] Cable
> 
> Source Components:
> 
> Oppo BDP-95 Universal Disc Player
> 
> Apple TV
> 
> Dish Network DVR-VIP 622
> 
> Microsoft Xbox 360 (Slim)
> 
> Sony PS3
> 
> Cambridge Audio DacMagic
> 
> Sonos Digital Music System
> 
> Dell XPS 730x-H2O
> 
> Audio Processor/Power Amplifier:
> 
> Integra DHC-80.3
> 
> Emotiva XPA-5
> 
> Display:
> 
> JVC DLA-RS45
> 
> Video Processor
> 
> Lumagen Radiance Mini 3D
> 
> Screen:
> 
> Elite Screens Cinetension2 92" Motorized Screen
> 
> Speakers:
> 
> Klipsch RF82 (LR)
> 
> Klipsch RC62 (C)
> 
> Klipsch RVX-54 (SR & SL)
> 
> Subwoofers:
> 
> SVS PB-13 Ultra (SW-1)
> 
> Infinity Systems PS-12 (SW-2)
> 
> 
> 
> Rear View: Surround Speakers (Klipsch RVX-54)



Nice set-up of neatness and tidiness.










Can I see behind the staircase it looks like you knocked out a part of the plasterboard drywall to place the projector behind to isolate the fan noise? and placed a small glass frame or picture frame in front?


----------



## dharel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21827349
> 
> 
> Yes indeed! I used an AC-9 to power my Integra Preamp and my old Oppo BDP-83 for months! No issues!!!



Thank you sir!!! Couldn't get the wife to let me shell out the cash for AC-9s (got a new eD sub on the way), so I went with a 3 pack of 14s and one 14SE. Got them on Friday and they all work well. I would never have considered such power cords, if not for you and prepress.


I'm not sure if I can tell any differences yet. I have some more critical listening and viewing to do. I must say that Kung Fu Panda 2 looked and sounded great when watching with my kids Saturday evening. Now I just can't wait for my new sub to get here!!


Sorry to hear about your cats.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Miketr75* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a hint for the next speakers upgrade ?



LOL.....perhaps!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cat-222ASR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Nice set-up of neatness and tidiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I see behind the staircase it looks like you knocked out a part of the plasterboard drywall to place the projector behind to isolate the fan noise? and placed a small glass frame or picture frame in front?



Greetings! Your assessment is 100% correct.....there is a picture frame surrounding the "viewing hole." Although the impetus was less to prevent fan noise and more to prevent a large projector in my living room!! 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dharel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir!!! Couldn't get the wife to let me shell out the cash for AC-9s (got a new eD sub on the way), so I went with a 3 pack of 14s and one 14SE. Got them on Friday and they all work well. I would never have considered such power cords, if not for you and prepress.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I can tell any differences yet. I have some more critical listening and viewing to do. I must say that Kung Fu Panda 2 looked and sounded great when watching with my kids Saturday evening. Now I just can't wait for my new sub to get here!!
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your cats.



Great buy with those AC-14's!!! Even if you don't hear any difference, we deserve to "bling" out our toys just the same!! Just looking at a well built, well designed power cord can cause a feeling of satisfaction more tangible than the subtle audible resonance that the same cable provides on a recorded vocal performance.


Ah, an elemental designs sub? Veryyyy-veryyy nice!! Which model? And thanks for the kind words regarding my feline loss....they are sorely missed.


----------



## dharel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21835495
> 
> 
> Great buy with those AC-14's!!! Even if you don't hear any difference, we deserve to "bling" out our toys just the same!! Just looking at a well built, well designed power cord can cause a feeling of satisfaction more tangible than the subtle audible resonance that the same cable provides on a recorded vocal performance.
> 
> 
> Ah, an elemental designs sub? Veryyyy-veryyy nice!! Which model? And thanks for the kind words regarding my feline loss....they are sorely missed.



Yeah, these AC-14s are very nice to look at and have really helped clean up the back of my rack. The Elemental Designs sub was just delivered earlier today. I went with an A3-250 to replace an over 15 year old DCM Sub-712. For the price, which includes shipping, I think it is an incredible deal. I need some time to break it in, but so far I'm grinning ear to ear!!!!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21827357
> 
> 
> Today is a sad day--I had to give away my two cats (who were like my children)......but on the plus side (if there is one), I can now consider really nice finishes when purchasing my next pair of speakers.



Were the cats particularly dangerous around your equipment or other things (scratching, missing the litter box, etc.)?


----------



## aldiallo

Brolic dude,


For my 1st post on AVS I must say that I've been watching your youtube videos for sometime now and I must say 2 things:


First of all: Thanks for sharing your passion for HT and music on those videos, I really like them.


Second of all:You rock dude, I'm just amaze by the upgrades youhave done to your system, really looking forward to see the replacement of the speakers.



Ps: Sad to read that we'll no longer see the cats participate in the different unboxings!







but still looking forward to see you posting some new videos, as it's definetly a great job you do every time. actually you said in one of them that you woudl upgrade the camera, did you do it??


Once again thanks for sharing amigo!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Brolic dude,
> 
> 
> For my 1st post on AVS I must say that I've been watching your youtube videos for sometime now and I must say 2 things:
> 
> 
> First of all: Thanks for sharing your passion for HT and music on those videos, I really like them.
> 
> 
> Second of all:You rock dude, I'm just amaze by the upgrades youhave done to your system, really looking forward to see the replacement of the speakers.
> 
> 
> Ps: Sad to read that we'll no longer see the cats participate in the different unboxings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but still looking forward to see you posting some new videos, as it's definetly a great job you do every time. actually you said in one of them that you woudl upgrade the camera, did you do it??
> 
> 
> Once again thanks for sharing amigo!



WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!!!!! Thanks a lot for the kind words....I'm glad I can share my passions for HT and Music.


But alas, I have not yet upgraded the camera yet, but it's def coming (hopefully before the next video). Hey, I'm definitely looking forward to upgrading my speakers too.


I know you'll enjoy AVS forum!!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Were the cats particularly dangerous around your equipment or other things (scratching, missing the litter box, etc.)?



All of the above....they threatened to destroy my projection screen when it was down....I kept having to get up during movies to run them off the credenza.....and YES INDEED to the scratching and litterbox comment.


----------



## cat-222ASR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21835495
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings! Your assessment is 100% correct.....there is a picture frame surrounding the "viewing hole." Although the impetus was less to prevent fan noise and more to prevent a large projector in my living room!!



I thought I was right. It is a large model nice looking design. Well I need to get into a mood and mode of diy and do a hole in the wall and get my small leaf blowing projector into the kitchen and out of sight.


I have two picture frames with glass that I would use I don't need thick glass its not like a 35mm projector which way, way louder.


I notice a lot of dedicated rooms still mount the projector to the middle part of or rear back of the ceiling and very few with less budget put theirs out of sight.


----------



## hemogoblin

Just wondering if the Inifinity sub is sealed and how it interacts with your ported SVS. Also, i'd imagine the SVS is much more powerful than the Infinity, did you simply match the levels to get them sounding good together?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hemogoblin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just wondering if the Inifinity sub is sealed and how it interacts with your ported SVS. Also, i'd imagine the SVS is much more powerful than the Infinity, did you simply match the levels to get them sounding good together?



First, I'd like to acknowledge that your username is very clever. The infinity sub is indeed ported (rear) and is significantly less powerful than the SVS.....its largest benefit is that it evens out bass response in the room, as there is an inexplicable bass null close to the near-left corner of the rug, as well as one at the bottom of the stairs (noticeable during movie nights when guests are seated in both of those locations)


I used Audyssey's MultiEQ XT32 to calibrate the subs together. Without it, I wouldn't even have it in the room!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Is anybody familiar with these Auralex constructs that folks have been placing their subwoofers on? If so, would you mind sharing the purpose/benefits?


----------



## Miketr75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21853384
> 
> 
> Is anybody familiar with these Auralex constructs that folks have been placing their subwoofers on? If so, would you mind sharing the purpose/benefits?



I have them under my JLs.Subs are sounding much more better with them, much more tightness and depth of sound and the house stops shaking, so far no complain about the noise from my neighbor yet!









Here are some product features:


Incredibly effective at reducing or eliminating resonance transfer. This increased isolation results in a purity of tone that truly needs to be heard


Stop unwanted room resonance easily through the implementation of this highly cost-effective platform.


You can buy and read more reviews with this link:

http://www.amazon.com/Auralex-GRAMMA...ef=pd_sim_MI_1


----------



## dharel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21853384
> 
> 
> Is anybody familiar with these Auralex constructs that folks have been placing their subwoofers on? If so, would you mind sharing the purpose/benefits?



Brolic, it's good timing that you now ask about the Auralex products. As I've mentioned, I just recently ordered and received a new eD A3-250 sub. While researching sub options, I noticed eD offered their own custom isolation pads for their various subs. Granted the eD pad for the A3-250 is not expensive ($60), I naturally still looked for alternatives. That's when I came across this thread.


After reading through the entire thread, I ordered an Auralex Gramma from amazon for $46 with free shipping. Luckily it arrived the same day as the new sub. It may seem like a simple product, but it is well designed and put together and definitely works. The idea behind these products, when used with subs, is to isolate/decouple the sub from the physical environment. This allows the sub to operate at its maximum potential, without worrying about resonance from room factors such as floors, walls, etc. The result is clean, tight and accurately reproduced bass. My family room (no expensive rug with the kids for now) has hardwood floors and the Gramma definitely isolates the sub from them. There's no shaking or wall rattles, and the bass is definitely more controlled/refined. I could try to go into a deeper explanation, but I truly believe that for the money it is well worthwhile to try one of the Auralex products for yourself.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Mike and Dharel, I most certainly appreciate the input on the Auralex....I'm going to go ahead and order a Gramma. I notice you guys, and many others, use the Gramma instead of the SubDue--any particular reason?


----------



## BrolicBeast

Well, I've begun transforming my former guest-room into.....something. Still on the fence about Listening Room vs. Office vs. anything else. Painted it Georgian Brick (Benjamin Moore) and it looks amazing. I just need to put some crown molding up and I'll be good to go! By then, Although I'm on the fence, I am leaning towards the most hi-tech office ever conceived. lol. Now that the cats are gone, i no longer have the driving need for a separate room to house nicely finished speakers...


......decisions decisions


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cat-222ASR* /forum/post/21842240
> 
> 
> I thought I was right. It is a large model nice looking design. Well I need to get into a mood and mode of diy and do a hole in the wall and get my small leaf blowing projector into the kitchen and out of sight.
> 
> 
> I have two picture frames with glass that I would use I don't need thick glass its not like a 35mm projector which way, way louder.
> 
> 
> I notice a lot of dedicated rooms still mount the projector to the middle part of or rear back of the ceiling and very few with less budget put theirs out of sight.



Very true...I think a lot of it has to do with throw distance. If my equipment closet was even 6 feet further back, I'd probably have to have it mounted from the ceiling in the open.


Hey, as you mentioned using glass, I'd like to share this: when I inquired about glass about a year ago, an installer told me that placing glass in the light stream would distort the picture of a home-theater projector. Is it true that only high-powered professional projectors maintain visual integrity through glass?


----------



## dharel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21914411
> 
> 
> Mike and Dharel, I most certainly appreciate the input on the Auralex....I'm going to go ahead and order a Gramma. I notice you guys, and many others, use the Gramma instead of the SubDue--any particular reason?



The Auralex products come in various sizes. The SubDude, I believe, is the smallest. The Gramma is the mid size and the Great Gramma the largest.


The Gramma, which is 23" long x 15" wide x 2.75" high, is the prefect size for my sub.


Check out this page for more info.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dharel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The Auralex products come in various sizes. The SubDude, I believe, is the smallest. The Gramma is the mid size and the Great Gramma the largest.
> 
> 
> The Gramma, which is 23" long x 15" wide x 2.75" high, is the prefect size for my sub.
> 
> 
> Check out this page for more info.



Thanks for the explanation dharel...I have a Gramma on the way!!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Hey all, I've just repainted the room that used to be a guest room and I'm getting the carpet ripped up and hardwood floors placed in there next week. Now, its decision time. The choices are : 1) Office or a 2) dedicated Listening Room, 3) 16:9 dedicated projection theater (with a 2:35 screen in the main viewing area)


I'm leaning toward listening room, but would have to go the acoustic panel treatment route, of which I am clueless.


Any thoughts? Has anobody faced this or a similar dillemma. The room is pretty small, so secondary theater isn't the no-brainer that it should be.


----------



## Bunga99

If you are gonna go either dedicated HT or Listening room, I would strongly suggest contacting Bryan Pape at http://www.gikacoustics.com/ 


You can send him pictures of your room, room dimensions and what you plan to use the room for and he will recommend speaker/sub placement as well where to place acoustic panels vs diffusion panels.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you are gonna go either dedicated HT or Listening room, I would strongly suggest contacting Bryan Pape at http://www.gikacoustics.com/
> 
> 
> You can send him pictures of your room, room dimensions and what you plan to use the room for and he will recommend speaker/sub placement as well where to place acoustic panels vs diffusion panels.



That's some great info...I will cook up something in Visio and shoot it to Bryan. Thanks Bunga!


----------



## BrolicBeast

*Room #2*


Hey all,


I have made a major decision. I'm going to go with a 2:35:1 screen in the living room theater (I'm tired of those black bars) and I will have a dedicated theater room (Plasma, not projection) for all 16x9 content. I'll track the making of this secondary room (formerly a guest room) below:


Getting Ready to Paint:











Painting complete (Benjamin Moore: Georgian Brick)--Now to rip up that carpet....











Began populating the room with a grad-shool era gear as placeholders (Sharp flat-panel and infinity tower speaker system)











Another shot of the front (Oppo BDP-93, Denon AVR 4310CI, et.)











So this will be my 16x9 room. I still have to get a recliner (already ordered) and i MUST put decent gear in here. I"ll keep the Emotiva X12 subwoofer, but I'm looking at four Aperion 5T towers center, and a Panasoni 65" plasma, which--in a room this size, will fill my field of visions similarly to a projection system (theoretically).


I have some major updates coming for the main system downstairs....posts are forthcoming......


----------



## prepress

So no dedicated listening room, then? Or is that what the main downstairs will be (maybe _semi_-dedicated)?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/22071760
> 
> 
> So no dedicated listening room, then? Or is that what the main downstairs will be (maybe _semi_-dedicated)?



Well--I wanted to make it a dedicated listening room--but there's the problem...the width of the listening area doesn't lend itself to as wide a soundstage as I'm used to. Thus--my listening will have to remain focused in the main theater, which I won't mind.   I get to upgrade! I'm looking seriously at Salk Soundscape 8's for mains--although there are a number of contenders in the pool now.


I'm also going to use Bunga's GIK Acoustic suggestion for both rooms....I think creatively adding acoustic panels will go a long way to improving the sound that I already love from my system.


----------



## tmaschm

So where will you do most of your gaming? New room or old room?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmaschm* /forum/post/22087698
> 
> 
> So where will you do most of your gaming? New room or old room?



Most gaming will take place in Room #2, except for games like call of duty that allow you to set the aspect ratio. I"ll set those games to the 2:35 and play in the main theater. (I have two of each gaming system for this purpose, albeit for an earlier idea that never panned out.)


----------



## pokekevin

Saw all your videos on youtube. Great progression to your current set up!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/22090060
> 
> 
> Saw all your videos on youtube. Great progression to your current set up!



I appreciate it man!!! There's something special about a person's carefully chosen set of equipment. :-D


----------



## tmaschm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate it man!!! There's something special about a person's carefully chosen set of equipment. :-D



More videos! Lets see your place.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmaschm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> More videos! Lets see your place.



Lol...I've got one coming of the new room #2. The leather recliner just came this morning....its a beauty! I'm just waiting for more cable conduits to clean up the nest of wires along g the left wall and behind the TV stand....also waiting for a better stand. LOL.


----------



## malis0931

Hi BrolicBeast, you have a great a/v gear and passion for home theater, congratulations!


I have a question, how black is the black level of the the JVC DLA RS45 properly calibrated

in 2D? In many online reviews the overall image is called how "film like" or analog instead of digital in the JVC projectors

is this true? and how is the 3D of this projector?


Thanks, and keep posting new videos on youtube please!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *malis0931*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/510#post_22107906
> 
> 
> Hi BrolicBeast, you have a great a/v gear and passion for home theater, congratulations!
> 
> I have a question, how black is the black level of the the JVC DLA RS45 properly calibrated
> 
> in 2D? In many online reviews the overall image is called how "film like" or analog instead of digital in the JVC projectors
> 
> is this true? and how is the 3D of this projector?
> 
> Thanks, and keep posting new videos on youtube please!!



Greetings Malis!! Thanks for the kind words about the gear and especially the videos. Those are a lot of fun to make.







The black levels of the JVC DLA RS45 in 2D are extremely black, and the colors and contrast with the Lumagen Calibration exceed satisfaction at every turn. Also, the "normal" lamp mode is nearly as bright as the high lamp mode in my previous projector (The razor-sharp Mitubishi HC7000). The "film-like" descriptor is difficult to describe.....The best way I can put it is that you feel like you're in a movie theater, with a certain....warmth? to the picture. That's the best way I can put it. The 3D on this projector is NOT very good on this projector. There's a lot of ghosting, but--if you can look past that, the 3D performance is livable. I don't use it often; and 2D is where the RS45 truly shines. If you're considering it, you won't be sorry. If you pick up a Lumagen Radiance processor, you'll be in visual heaven. I won't be upgrading this projector for a very, very long time.


----------



## pokekevin

Forgot to ask, is the RS45 professionally calibrated??


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/510#post_22113236
> 
> 
> Forgot to ask, is the RS45 professionally calibrated??



Yes sir! Tom Huffman, ISF certified creator of the ChromaPure calibration software came by (for a very reasonable fee, I might add) and fully calibrated the RS45+Lumagen Radiance Video Processor Combination. It's the same projector/processor combination that he actually uses in his dedicated theater setup, so I was able to benefit from some of his own personal lessons learned.


----------



## malis0931

Thanks you very much for your helpful response!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *malis0931*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/510#post_22115177
> 
> 
> Thanks you very much for your helpful response!



No problem! I'm glad I could help!


----------



## BrolicBeast

I have an odd confession that I fear may throw dirt in the face of audiophile world: _I prefer recorded vocal music to live vocal music!_ Why? When you view a live performance and the performer is utilizing a microphone, you're already hearing a reproduction of that artist's voice through whatever amplifier/speaker that is being used at the time. Now, I do understand--something is lost in the _recording_ process of that performance; however, I believe that any recorded performance played over great audio components is better than a live performance through average mic/amp/speakers. Now, classical music and jazz music is very different. Nothing can match a great classical concert in a hall with superb acoustics, but hi-fi systems do come pretty close. OK--my confession is over.


----------



## prepress

Maybe a BSG technologies QOL signal completion stage is what you need to reclaim the hidden info on the recordings . . .


I think of live not as reproduction but simply amplification (and perhaps distortion) of the voice. A good venue with good acoustics helps a lot, such as the Allen Room at Jazz at Lincoln Center here in NY. The type of music can make a difference too, as you suggest. Oops, break time's over. Back to work!


----------



## kberta

Great looking setup Brolic! One day I wish to have something as boss as what you got going on. Well done!


----------



## prepress

Brolic Beast,


Speaking of cables, the PS Audios must be broken in fully by now. Has the sound changed any?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kberta*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/510#post_22144600
> 
> 
> Great looking setup Brolic! One day I wish to have something as boss as what you got going on. Well done!



Many thanks unto thee! those words definitely mean a lot! :-D


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/510#post_22151302
> 
> 
> Brolic Beast,
> 
> Speaking of cables, the PS Audios must be broken in fully by now. Has the sound changed any?



Greetings Prepress! Man, the cost of those BSG's you mentioned in your previous post are a bit steep for what they _allegedly_ offer. I"m very wary of devices like those, although I felt the same way about power cables until I upgraded.....The PS-Audio definitely made a positive difference in my XPA-5 Amplifier, although I can't say whether the AC3 made a difference in the Oppo BDO-95 it's connected to, since I ordered them at the same time and never used the original power cable. What I'd like to do one day is have a listen-off between the PS Audio AC5 Power Cable and the Pangea Audio AC9 Power Cable. I wonder if the difference in price between the two cables would be worth it.


How are your new Wire Worlds treating you? Those are some darn good-looking cables man.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/510#post_22160316
> 
> 
> Many thanks unto thee! those words definitely mean a lot! :-D
> 
> Greetings Prepress! Man, the cost of those BSG's you mentioned in your previous post are a bit steep for what they _allegedly_ offer. I"m very wary of devices like those, although I felt the same way about power cables until I upgraded.....The PS-Audio definitely made a positive difference in my XPA-5 Amplifier, although I can't say whether the AC3 made a difference in the Oppo BDO-95 it's connected to, since I ordered them at the same time and never used the original power cable. What I'd like to do one day is have a listen-off between the PS Audio AC5 Power Cable and the Pangea Audio AC9 Power Cable. I wonder if the difference in price between the two cables would be worth it.
> 
> How are your new Wire Worlds treating you? Those are some darn good-looking cables man.



The February issue of _The Absolute Sound_ has a highly positive review of the BSG QOL device; theirs is not the only one as I understand it. I saw/heard an online demo of it, too. Apparently it's the real deal; it's also $3995, albeit with a 30-day return guarantee.


Conventional wisdom in some audio circles says put the best power cables on the amps, then next best on the preamp, then next on sources. The Wireworld Stratus is the entry-level cord, but has made an audible improvement in the sound of my Pioneer 111FD plasma. More open, more detail, i like it. Catching a sale, I got a pair of WW Electras for my amps (2 steps up in WW's line). Also an improvement and of the same type, though the cords aren't broken in yet. I may go all Wireworld for the gear that'll take them; my preamp has a captive cord, so it's a no go there...unless I replace it







. This blows my color scheme for power cords, since the Electra has a dark gold jacket; I was thinking of blue and green (blue Stratus and green Kimber PK10s). I do now have all Pangea HD-26Ls for my HDMI needs, at least (black/blue braided jackets; good cables too).


If the Oppo 95 is like the 83, you got a 14AWG cord with it. The PS Audio AC-3 is 12AWG, I believe, and constructed differently. There may well be a difference. But, good sound does not live by gauge alone (well, I DID just finish tomorrow's Sunday school lesson).


----------



## tmaschm

For your listening room


[= http://www.target.com/p/room-essentials-headphones-decorative-pillow/-/A-13992391][/ ]


Your welcome.


----------



## audiofan1

[If the Oppo 95 is like the 83, you got a 14AWG cord with it. The PS Audio AC-3 is 10AWG, I believe, and constructed differently. There may well be a difference. But, good sound does not live by gauge alone (well, I DID just finish tomorrow's Sunday school lesson).[/quote]


The AC-3 is 12awg


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/510#post_22163505
> 
> 
> [If the Oppo 95 is like the 83, you got a 14AWG cord with it. The PS Audio AC-3 is 10AWG, I believe, and constructed differently. There may well be a difference. But, good sound does not live by gauge alone (well, I DID just finish tomorrow's Sunday school lesson).


The AC-3 is 12awg[/quote]


You're right. i had the AC-5 briefly and confused it with the AC-3 when I posted before.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/510#post_22163505
> 
> 
> [If the Oppo 95 is like the 83, you got a 14AWG cord with it. The PS Audio AC-3 is 10AWG, I believe, and constructed differently. There may well be a difference. But, good sound does not live by gauge alone (well, I DID just finish tomorrow's Sunday school lesson).


The AC-3 is 12awg[/quote]


Hey Prepress and Audofan1, the BDP95 actually comes with a very different power cable than the 83 and even the 93. the 3 series come with the two-pronged power cable of rather thin gauge; however, the 5 series comes with a thicker, grounded (three-pronged) cable. The AC3 is definitely an improvement over all the cables though.


----------



## BrolicBeast




----------



## BrolicBeast

Video of New Media Room posted above. Holding off on room treatments, as they are far more expensive that I expected. My next investment will be a SI Black Diamond Zero Edge screen for the JVC RS45 in the primary theater setup.


----------



## aldiallo

Brolic,


Dude as usual your video shows your love for this passion that home theather and music is.


Edit: Love that cello!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/540#post_22180561
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> Dude as usual your video shows your love for this passion that home theather and music is.
> 
> Edit: Love that cello!!



Hey man, I appreciate the kind words!!! I LOVE the cello...it's one of my favorite instruments, next to the Double Bass!!!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/540#post_22180925
> 
> 
> Hey man, I appreciate the kind words!!! I LOVE the cello...it's one of my favorite instruments, next to the Double Bass!!!



Speaking of which, have you heard of Kristin Korb?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwSGvsYYQz8


----------



## wkingincharge

As always your videos are entertaining and informative at the same time!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/540#post_22181709
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, have you heard of Kristin Korb?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwSGvsYYQz8



I hadn't heard of her before, but she is talented and I will be looking to purchase her music (I must continue to conduct more youtube research, of course :-D )


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/540#post_22182132
> 
> 
> As always your videos are entertaining and informative at the same time!!!



I definitely appreciate it....they're quite fun to make!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/540#post_22183477
> 
> 
> I hadn't heard of her before, but she is talented and I will be looking to purchase her music (I must continue to conduct more youtube research, of course :-D )



I have the _Live in Vienna_ DVD. I thought it was good. Plus, there were a couple of deep notes in there (I forget which tunes) that shook my room a bit.


----------



## BrolicBeast

i came across my calibration results for my JVC RS45 Projector + Lumagen Radiance 3D processor combination. I wanted to share them, so here they are below:


----------



## BrolicBeast

I found a way (thanks to Lumagen's Tech Tip 16) to eliminate the need to use the lens memory + zoom function (and its inherent innacuracy) to switch between 16:9 content and 2:35 content on my JVC-DLA RS45 projector. The Lumagen handles it all. See below video for more information.

-

Note: This will, of course, work with any projector.

-

-


----------



## prepress

The Mini-3D has only 2 inputs and one output (all HDMI). Is that really enough for you? I guess so, plus the next model up (XS-3D) is $1000 more. In my setup I'd need the XS. The XE is too rich for my blood, at least for its funcrion in my system. After reading the XE/Duo comparison in _Home theater_, I'm curious about the XS even though I have the Duo, which meets my needs. The phrase, "last bit of performance you'll find in the Lumagen line" got my mind swirling a bit. But since I'm only a "semi" hobbyist, the other side of me should talk me out of buying one and selling off the Duo. Should. Also, the Lumagen menus are more cmplex to navigate. Are you finding that with the Mini-3D?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/540#post_22189451
> 
> 
> The Mini-3D has only 2 inputs and one output (all HDMI). Is that really enough for you? I guess so, plus the next model up (XS-3D) is $1000 more. In my setup I'd need the XS. The XE is too rich for my blood, at least for its funcrion in my system. After reading the XE/Duo comparison in _Home theater_, I'm curious about the XS even though I have the Duo, which meets my needs. The phrase, "last bit of performance you'll find in the Lumagen line" got my mind swirling a bit. But since I'm only a "semi" hobbyist, the other side of me should talk me out of buying one and selling off the Duo. Should. Also, the Lumagen menus are more cmplex to navigate. Are you finding that with the Mini-3D?



For input 1 I have my Oppo BDP-95 plugged in and in input two, I have the Integra DHC-80.3 output HDMI cable plugged in, with all my other gear plugged into the Integra. The video processing is turned off completely on the Integra processor. In other words, every piece of gear I own benefits the Lumagen Mini3D since all signals reach the Lumagen RadianceMini 3D. This is the only reason I was able to purchase it, as I have way too many components. You could do the same thing, as long as your processor allows you to turn off video processing 100% (Lumagen has a list of which processors/receivers allow this and which ones don't.)


Also, in the event that I wanted different settings for each device connected to the Integra processor, the Mini3D has virtual inputs, which automatically switches settings when the source is switched. This device covers a lot. The menu can be complex; however, it loses some of its shock value once you spend some time with it. I would never try to calibrate it myself (got that professionally done), but it's definitely fairly intuitive, given how much the device can do. One must ask: how does an organization logically arrange so many options? I think they did a pretty good job of it. There are DEFINITELY functions you will have to look at the manual for. Anytime I go into the menu, I pull up the manual in iBooks on my iPad so it's close by, just in case.


Edit: Before making the purchase of the RadianceMini 3D, Randy at Lumagen assured me that the performance is identical across all Radiance products (XS and SE)....the higher prices of those models are driven only by the additional hardware of the analog inputs and extra (2nd) HDMI output. In other words, as long as you don't need analog processing, the Mini 3D will give you the same performance as the XE. It's a mindblowing value--I'd definitely say it might be worth trading the Duo for.


----------



## aldiallo

Brolic,


Can you share where can that processors/recievers list can be found? I've gone to the lugamen website but haven't been able to find it.


Thanks


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/540#post_22189870
> 
> 
> For input 1 I have my Oppo BDP-95 plugged in and in input two, I have the Integra DHC-80.3 output HDMI cable plugged in, with all my other gear plugged into the Integra. The video processing is turned off completely on the Integra processor. In other words, every piece of gear I own benefits the Lumagen Mini3D since all signals reach the Lumagen RadianceMini 3D. This is the only reason I was able to purchase it, as I have way too many components. You could do the same thing, as long as your processor allows you to turn off video processing 100% (Lumagen has a list of which processors/receivers allow this and which ones don't.)
> 
> Also, in the event that I wanted different settings for each device connected to the Integra processor, the Mini3D has virtual inputs, which automatically switches settings when the source is switched. This device covers a lot. The menu can be complex; however, it loses some of its shock value once you spend some time with it. I would never try to calibrate it myself (got that professionally done), but it's definitely fairly intuitive, given how much the device can do. One must ask: how does an organization logically arrange so many options? I think they did a pretty good job of it. There are DEFINITELY functions you will have to look at the manual for. Anytime I go into the menu, I pull up the manual in iBooks on my iPad so it's close by, just in case.
> 
> Edit: Before making the purchase of the RadianceMini 3D, Randy at Lumagen assured me that the performance is identical across all Radiance products (XS and SE)....the higher prices of those models are driven only by the additional hardware of the analog inputs and extra (2nd) HDMI output. In other words, as long as you don't need analog processing, the Mini 3D will give you the same performance as the XE. It's a mindblowing value--I'd definitely say it might be worth trading the Duo for.



Yes, the video processing is the same across all 3 units. It comes down to features and what you need. But since i don't have an HT setup and would need the analog, it's the XS for me. Not that I need to spend the money, of course.


Congratulations on the purchase, and enjoy it. The review had some really nice things to say about the XE, noting that those comments applied to the entire line.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/540#post_22191688
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> Can you share where can that processors/recievers list can be found? I've gone to the lugamen website but haven't been able to find it.
> 
> Thanks



Hey, its not actually posted. You've got to call lumagen (ask to speak to Randy) and he'll look at his list.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/540#post_22191751
> 
> 
> Yes, the video processing is the same across all 3 units. It comes down to features and what you need. But since i don't have an HT setup and would need the analog, it's the XS for me. Not that I need to spend the money, of course.
> 
> Congratulations on the purchase, and enjoy it. The review had some really nice things to say about the XE, noting that those comments applied to the entire line.



Ah yes, the XS would definitely be the route for you to go then.


----------



## aldiallo

Thanks Brolic, I believe that the Onkyo 5509 and the Intégra DHC-80.3 are pretty much the same, I think it should be the same for that video processing.


----------



## malis0931




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/540#post_22180468
> 
> 
> Video of New Media Room posted above. Holding off on room treatments, as they are far more expensive that I expected. My next investment will be a SI Black Diamond Zero Edge screen for the JVC RS45 in the primary theater setup.




Wow! JVC DLA RS45 + LUMAGEN and SI Black Diamond Zero Edge screen!! excellent screen for non controlled ambient light...


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/540#post_22192947
> 
> 
> Thanks Brolic, I believe that the Onkyo 5509 and the Intégra DHC-80.3 are pretty much the same, I think it should be the same for that video processing.



Yes indeed. They are essentially the same product separated by Pro/Consumer labels/model #'s.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *malis0931*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/540#post_22193172
> 
> 
> Wow! JVC DLA RS45 + LUMAGEN and SI Black Diamond Zero Edge screen!! excellent screen for non controlled ambient light...



Absolutely--I demoed the Black Diamond Zero Edge at Gramophone here in MD, and I fell immediately in love!!! With the lights on, the image looks like a flat-panel television, but when the lights go off, it looks so crisp!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Greetings all. I'm getting ready to paint my front wall a dark grey this weekend. Shortly thereafter, I'll be putting a 2:35 screen up there (120" diagonal)...It's difficult to express my excitement over this. I've taken the motorized screen down and have already adjusted my JVC RS45 to the 120" 2:35 spec. I was looking at the Black Diamond screens, but after a great conversation from the mighty Mike from AVS Store, I think that I'd be best served with a Stewart Studiotek 130 G3, as I've read nothing but superb things about it (i know what you're thinking, but read my next sentence!).


My theater is no "bat cave" _now_; however, it still gets very dark at night, and additionally, expected life-changes (cough...a proposal...cough) will have me out of here in a year or two, making the purchase of the Black Diamond for light-rejection moot. Plus, my girlfriend is already on board for a completely dedicated theater. i actually just set her up with a stereo setup to get her started (Oppo BDP-83, Pioneer VSX-816, Infinity Primus 160 BK) and she is showing an active appreciation for stereo separation and the phantom center.


I also have something to say about 3D.....where it was merely "meh" on my 92" 16:9 screen, it's absolutely jaw dropping at 120" 2:35 (using a wall until the Stewart screen goes up).....I don't understand how size can have such an impact; even the ghosting seems minimal at this size. Any thoughts on why that might be?


----------



## BrolicBeast

In my last post I mentioned painting the front wall dark gray.....but as I sit here, staring at the near-empty room, with paint cans on the floor and sheetroc all over, I have to ask myself......_why not make this a dedicated theater room?_ I'm seriously considering taking this dedicated theater route...a big step to be sure, but possible. Decisions decisions.....


----------



## tmaschm

I really enjoyed the lumagen radiance tutorial on 2.35 scaling. It's very difficult for me to wrap my head around what it is doing to 16:9 games and tv content. It seems like it is creating information that isn't there to do that scaling without warping the image.


As tv technology gets better I believe projectors will slowly be phased out over the next decade. It seems like this device could be paired with some of Vizio's cinema wide displays to create some really neat images.


----------



## aldiallo

Brolic,


First of all Congrats on the proposal!!


I think it's a good idea to make that room a dedicated one even if you're thinking to move away in a year or two, that will give you some extra practice before moving to a bigger project in a new place.


Anyway whatever you decide to do I believe it will bring you a step forward in this passion that HT is.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/540#post_22204360
> 
> 
> Greetings all. I'm getting ready to paint my front wall a dark grey this weekend. Shortly thereafter, I'll be putting a 2:35 screen up there (120" diagonal)...It's difficult to express my excitement over this. I've taken the motorized screen down and have already adjusted my JVC RS45 to the 120" 2:35 spec. I was looking at the Black Diamond screens, but after a great conversation from the mighty Mike from AVS Store, I think that I'd be best served with a Stewart Studiotek 130 G3, as I've read nothing but superb things about it (i know what you're thinking, but read my next sentence!).
> 
> My theater is no "bat cave" _now_; however, it still gets very dark at night, and additionally, *expected life-changes (cough...a proposal...cough)* will have me out of here in a year or two, making the purchase of the Black Diamond for light-rejection moot. Plus, my girlfriend is already on board for a completely dedicated theater. i actually just set her up with a stereo setup to get her started (Oppo BDP-83, Pioneer VSX-816, Infinity Primus 160 BK) and she is showing an active appreciation for stereo separation and the phantom center.
> 
> I also have something to say about 3D.....where it was merely "meh" on my 92" 16:9 screen, it's absolutely jaw dropping at 120" 2:35 (using a wall until the Stewart screen goes up).....I don't understand how size can have such an impact; even the ghosting seems minimal at this size. Any thoughts on why that might be?



So she popped the question finally, eh?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmaschm*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/540#post_22204751
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed the lumagen radiance tutorial on 2.35 scaling. It's very difficult for me to wrap my head around what it is doing to 16:9 games and tv content. It seems like it is creating information that isn't there to do that scaling without warping the image.
> 
> As tv technology gets better I believe projectors will slowly be phased out over the next decade. It seems like this device could be paired with some of Vizio's cinema wide displays to create some really neat images.



I'm glad you enjoyed it!! I believe the lumagen does minor stretchung in certain parts of the image...but i cannot tell. I think projectors will be around until flat panels can do two things: 1) match their sizes for all installation types (140" included) and 2) match their prices. Oh, BTW...thanks for that pillow link....I think I'm going to pick that up!!!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/540#post_22205030
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> First of all Congrats on the proposal!!
> 
> 
> I think it's a good idea to make that room a dedicated one even if you're thinking to move away in a year or two, that will give you some extra practice before moving to a bigger project in a new place.
> 
> Anyway whatever you decide to do I believe it will bring you a step forward in this passion that HT is.



Thanks! I haven't done of yet, but the decision has been made!! For the room, It would certainly give me some great practice w/ a dedicated space...especially with the screen I'm getting. 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/540#post_22205132
> 
> 
> So she popped the question finally, eh?



LOL...good one. I'm currently making plans to pop the big "q"....maybe the event should involve a projector somehow.....


----------



## BrolicBeast

Ladies and Gents, the decision has been made: I'm going Dedicated Room. I picked up the paint today.....all Black front wall, rear wall, and ceiling (Flat "Black"-Benjamin Moore) and a very dark brown paint for the side walls (Flat "Chocolate Sundae" - Benjamin Moore).


The magic begins this weekend! I'm busy patching and sanding this week. My motorized screen (which required me to run Romex wire against masonry wall with spackle to cover) was quite a mess to get functional, and removing the screen and Romex are proving just as messy. The things we do for the things we love. lol


----------



## aldiallo

You going in the right direction mate, good luck with all the work to get that done!


and don't forget to share a video or 2 of the room finished!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/540#post_22208500
> 
> 
> You going in the right direction mate, good luck with all the work to get that done!
> 
> and don't forget to share a video or 2 of the room finished!!



Thanks adiallo....ill definitely need that luck! Videos are definitely coming on the new dedicated room.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Got a Darbee Vision Darblet ordered through AVS (with updated firmware when shipped). I'm looking forward to inserting it between the lumagen and the RS45.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/540#post_22210039
> 
> 
> Got a Darbee Vision Darblet ordered through AVS (with updated firmware when shipped). I'm looking forward to inserting it between the lumagen and the RS45.



As you may have realized, I'm more a stereo than HT person, so excuse my lack of knowledge. What does the darblet do, that the processor doesn't?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/540#post_22210069
> 
> 
> As you may have realized, I'm more a stereo than HT person, so excuse my lack of knowledge. What does the darblet do, that the processor doesn't?



The best way to describe the Darbee is as a completely artifact-free image sharpener.


At first, it sounds like pure snake oil.......but nearly everyone who has tried it on the Darbee thread has foumd it to be real. Check out the review here[= http://www.highdefdigest.com/blog/darbeevision-darblet/][/ ]


----------



## malis0931




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/540#post_22204360
> 
> 
> Greetings all. I'm getting ready to paint my front wall a dark grey this weekend. Shortly thereafter, I'll be putting a 2:35 screen up there (120" diagonal)...It's difficult to express my excitement over this. I've taken the motorized screen down and have already adjusted my JVC RS45 to the 120" 2:35 spec. I was looking at the Black Diamond screens, but after a great conversation from the mighty Mike from AVS Store, I think that I'd be best served with a Stewart Studiotek 130 G3, as I've read nothing but superb things about it (i know what you're thinking, but read my next sentence!).
> 
> My theater is no "bat cave" _now_; however, it still gets very dark at night, and additionally, expected life-changes (cough...a proposal...cough) will have me out of here in a year or two, making the purchase of the Black Diamond for light-rejection moot. Plus, my girlfriend is already on board for a completely dedicated theater. i actually just set her up with a stereo setup to get her started (Oppo BDP-83, Pioneer VSX-816, Infinity Primus 160 BK) and she is showing an active appreciation for stereo separation and the phantom center.
> 
> I also have something to say about 3D.....where it was merely "meh" on my 92" 16:9 screen, it's absolutely jaw dropping at 120" 2:35 (using a wall until the Stewart screen goes up).....I don't understand how size can have such an impact; even the ghosting seems minimal at this size. Any thoughts on why that might be?


*Them with the JVC RS45 you see less ghosting with a size of 120"?*


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *malis0931*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/570#post_22210341
> 
> *Them with the JVC RS45 you see less ghosting with a size of 120"?*



Absolutely! With the projector on 120" 2:35 I hardly see any ghosting at all, whereas with the 92" 16:9, it was quite prevalent. I'm not sure why this is the case. It actually has me thinking that reviewers who exerienced prevalent ghosting perhaps just weren't using large-enough screens.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/540#post_22210197
> 
> 
> The best way to describe the Darbee is as a completely artifact-free image sharpener.
> 
> At first, it sounds like pure snake oil.......but nearly everyone who has tried it on the Darbee thread has foumd it to be real. Check out the review here[= http://www.highdefdigest.com/blog/darbeevision-darblet/][/ ]



I got an "error not found" message, so I did a search and came up with this:
http://www.highdefdigest.com/blog/?s=Darblet 


It will be interesting to see a comparison with and without the Darbee in your system chain as currently configured, and of using the Lumagen to do the image clean-up vs. the Darbee. Like the reviewer, I have most of my enhancements on the Duo turned off or set to zero. I've not even tried them.


The one disappointment I saw after a casual reading is that you'll have to ship the unit off for any future firmware updates. But, one hopes, you'll get one with this next one pre-installed.


On another note, my experience with power cords leads me to disagree with the reviewer regarding his view of aftermarket cables and power cords, though mine _aren't_ obscenely priced.


----------



## audiofan1

I'm still on the fence on the Darblet, I've tried the enhancement settings on my Oppo95 (sharpness, color and contrast ) and find the sharpness very useful when set to +1or+2 as its claimed to engage the Qdeo's processing' I then dial back the already low settings on my Mitsu 73738 dlp to great effect I confirmed this via a Spears and Munsil disc , I also tried the Deep field imager on the Mitsu which seems to have the same veil lifting claims of the Darblet, The contrast enhancement on the 95 does clear up the image but adjustments must be made to the brightness settings by a point or two to bring the black level into spec(but in viewing can be arresting) The color enhancement at +2 for some reason doesn't clip colors as bad as +1 ? overall I wonder if the Darblet is similar to these as, I know purist as myself shut these enhancements off having said that, they do add some positive attributes to the image and I do use some at moderate levels! If you find the time try some of these on the 95 and post your findings vs the Darblet it would be much appreciated!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/570#post_22217577
> 
> 
> I got an "error not found" message, so I did a search and came up with this:
> http://www.highdefdigest.com/blog/?s=Darblet
> 
> It will be interesting to see a comparison with and without the Darbee in your system chain as currently configured, and of using the Lumagen to do the image clean-up vs. the Darbee. Like the reviewer, I have most of my enhancements on the Duo turned off or set to zero. I've not even tried them.
> 
> The one disappointment I saw after a casual reading is that you'll have to ship the unit off for any future firmware updates. But, one hopes, you'll get one with this next one pre-installed.
> 
> On another note, my experience with power cords leads me to disagree with the reviewer regarding his view of aftermarket cables and power cords, though mine _aren't_ obscenely priced.



The Darbee rep on AVS confirmed that all shipments henceforth will have the next firmware installed. (That's the only reason I got one now, instead of later.) Yeah I'm definitely going to compare the two--but the Darby is more of a complement to the Lumagen than it is a competition. They do two different things, although both improve image quality drastically (Lumagen improvement verified, Darby improvement assumed until receipt of device). I definitely believe aftermarket cables make a difference, although if it came down to it, the pure subconscious wallet-saving nerves in my brain wouldn't allow me to hear any difference between my current aftermarket cables and some $2000/meter cables


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/570#post_22218740
> 
> 
> I'm still on the fence on the Darblet, I've tried the enhancement settings on my Oppo95 (sharpness, color and contrast ) and find the sharpness very useful when set to +1or+2 as its claimed to engage the Qdeo's processing' I then dial back the already low settings on my Mitsu 73738 dlp to great effect I confirmed this via a Spears and Munsil disc , I also tried the Deep field imager on the Mitsu which seems to have the same veil lifting claims of the Darblet, The contrast enhancement on the 95 does clear up the image but adjustments must be made to the brightness settings by a point or two to bring the black level into spec(but in viewing can be arresting) The color enhancement at +2 for some reason doesn't clip colors as bad as +1 ? overall I wonder if the Darblet is similar to these as, I know purist as myself shut these enhancements off having said that, they do add some positive attributes to the image and I do use some at moderate levels! If you find the time try some of these on the 95 and post your findings vs the Darblet it would be much appreciated!



Hey Audiofan1, I can definitely do that. I'm actually looking into getting an HDMI capture device. If I can find a really good one that's not too expensive, I'll capture the output signal directly from 1) The Darblet, 2) The Oppo BDP-95 w/ contrast enhancement and sharpening turned up a bit (w/o Darby), and 3) my Integra DHC-80.3 with sharpening turned up a bit (w/o Darby). I'll go ahead and put the results in a comparison video and post here and on the Darby Vision Darblet thread. It'll be at least a month before I receive mine, so that should be enough time to find a good capture device.


I might as well put the 5TB of storage in my monster computer to some good use. Can't think of any better use than capturing these aforementioned differences.


----------



## audiofan1

This should be good







Looking forward to it Thanks!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/570#post_22219137
> 
> 
> The Darbee rep on AVS confirmed that all shipments henceforth will have the next firmware installed. (That's the only reason I got one now, instead of later.) Yeah I'm definitely going to compare the two--but the Darby is more of a complement to the Lumagen than it is a competition. They do two different things, although both improve image quality drastically (Lumagen improvement verified, Darby improvement assumed until receipt of device). I definitely believe aftermarket cables make a difference, although if it came down to it, the pure subconscious wallet-saving nerves in my brain wouldn't allow me to hear any difference between my current aftermarket cables and some $2000/meter cables



My non-audiophile brain doesn't allow me to _consider_ $2000/meter cables. The WW Stratus that improved my TV sound retails for $99.95 (2M). I'd have a hard time spending more than $400 or so on a power cord, and that for power amps exclusively. I am going to replace front-end cords (where possible) with WW Stratus, probably.


Is there a good return policy on the Darbee if you don't like what it does or doesn't do? From the review, you should, as the reviewer put his between a Lumagen and the display also. Whatever the Darbee does that the Lumagen doesn't, let it do that in your setup exclusively, and vice-versa. No sense of redundancy that way.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/570#post_22219928
> 
> 
> My non-audiophile brain doesn't allow me to _consider_ $2000/meter cables. The WW Stratus that improved my TV sound retails for $99.95 (2M). I'd have a hard time spending more than $400 or so on a power cord, and that for power amps exclusively. I am going to replace front-end cords (where possible) with WW Stratus, probably.
> 
> Is there a good return policy on the Darbee if you don't like what it does or doesn't do? From the review, you should, as the reviewer put his between a Lumagen and the display also. Whatever the Darbee does that the Lumagen doesn't, let it do that in your setup exclusively, and vice-versa. No sense of redundancy that way.



Yes indeed, i'll have 30 days to return the Darbee if I'm unsatisfied. Its a win-win situation!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Hey all, I just completed painting last night. The front wall, rear wall, and ceiling are Flat Black, while the sidewalls are Flat French Beret (dark gray). All paints are Benjamin Moore. The equipment will be centered in the room tomorrow, as my search for dedicated theater seats continues. Ah, the road to a dedicated setup up is filled with...expenses.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/570#post_22228991
> 
> 
> Hey all, I just completed painting last night. The front wall, rear wall, and ceiling are Flat Black, while the sidewalls are Flat French Beret (dark gray). All paints are Benjamin Moore. The equipment will be centered in the room tomorrow, as my search for dedicated theater seats continues. Ah, the road to a dedicated setup up is filled with...expenses.



And don't forget the collateral damage! Case in point: on my possible preamp upgrade, I've now seen that certain of the contenders would all but necessitate a change in my equipment rack (I don't like having only .375" top clearance for any component that generates heat), whereas I'd begun to think in terms of using my previous one and saving the money. So, be sure you're planning well and considering any ancillary stuff that comes up. Have you run into any yet?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/570#post_22231939
> 
> 
> And don't forget the collateral damage! Case in point: on my possible preamp upgrade, I've now seen that certain of the contenders would all but necessitate a change in my equipment rack (I don't like having only .375" top clearance for any component that generates heat), whereas I'd begun to think in terms of using my previous one and saving the money. So, be sure you're planning well and considering any ancillary stuff that comes up. Have you run into any yet?



Ah, yes indeed. After deciding that I'd like to go with sconces, I realize that i now must somehow get romexi wire run through the stone masonry beneath the drywall on the right wall. that will most certainly be a huge hassle.


Also, I've also discovered that I have space for width-channels now that the front soundstage/screen i centered on that nice long front wall. So--do I buy additional klipsch, or do I wait until my spekaer upgrade before adding width channels. I'll probably re-do all the wiring, as I plan to run bi-amp ready speaker cables. I'll also add rope lighting behiind the screen once it arrives.....so many ideas in my head.....must control.....must....oh no.......l-l-losing....mind......**explodes to the sound of a mighty subwoofer test tone**


I took a look at your Preamp upgrade list.....that's some serious gear you're considering. Very Very serious! Your quest for a rack has seen a number of turns (there are so many options out there)....I hope when you get it, it will be most satisfactory!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/570#post_22232969
> 
> 
> Ah, yes indeed. After deciding that I'd like to go with sconces, I realize that i now must somehow get romexi wire run through the stone masonry beneath the drywall on the right wall. that will most certainly be a huge hassle.
> 
> Also, I've also discovered that I have space for width-channels now that the front soundstage/screen i centered on that nice long front wall. So--do I buy additional klipsch, or do I wait until my spekaer upgrade before adding width channels. I'll probably re-do all the wiring, as I plan to run bi-amp ready speaker cables. I'll also add rope lighting behiind the screen once it arrives.....so many ideas in my head.....must control.....must....oh no.......l-l-losing....mind......**explodes to the sound of a mighty subwoofer test tone**
> 
> I took a look at your Preamp upgrade list.....that's some serious gear you're considering. Very Very serious! Your quest for a rack has seen a number of turns (there are so many options out there)....I hope when you get it, it will be most satisfactory!



Well, if I use the Sanus EFAV I have, then my options are reduced to two as far as a comfortable fit goes, the ARC LS27 or the Mac C48. I'd need another shelf somewhere with the LS27 because it's a line stage only. If I go for the wider Salamander Synergy, all options are open, but that could mean replacing perfectly good interconnects or power cords because they're too short, or placing my speakers even further apart, not to mention having no/poor access to the rear of the system from the left side because the space is too narrow. For now, I research preamps and work possible system configurations for each, even though I haven't decided for sure to replace my preamp.


But as for the width channels you mention, if you've decided for sure you're getting them, will they be Klipsch also? If so, could you get them now to see how the setup begins to work? And how wide a soundstage do you want? If you get the width channels now, that would influence you later speaker purchase, as the need for a speaker that throws a very wide soundstage may be lessened.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/570#post_22233136
> 
> 
> Well, if I use the Sanus EFAV I have, then my options are reduced to two as far as a comfortable fit goes, the ARC LS27 or the Mac C48. I'd need another shelf somewhere with the LS27 because it's a line stage only. If I go for the wider Salamander Synergy, all options are open, but that could mean replacing perfectly good interconnects or power cords because they're too short, or placing my speakers even further apart, not to mention having no/poor access to the rear of the system from the left side because the space is too narrow. For now, I research preamps and work possible system configurations for each, even though I haven't decided for sure to replace my preamp.
> 
> 
> But as for the width channels you mention, if you've decided for sure you're getting them, will they be Klipsch also? If so, could you get them now to see how the setup begins to work? And how wide a soundstage do you want? If you get the width channels now, that would influence you later speaker purchase, as the need for a speaker that throws a very wide soundstage may be lessened. Or will you be too busy running wire to deal with it now?


----------



## BrolicBeast

Quick sneak peak at progress thus far after the paint-job & projector configuration (2:35):

*Before:*


Clearing out the room
 

*After:*


Painted (Front, Rear, Ceiling, and Molding are Black; side walls are dark gray.)
 


Other side
 


I'm still awaiting the following:

A 2nd SVS PB-13 Ultra for the front left corner (weighed the $5k+ cost of two Seaton Submersive HP subs (shipped) v. the $2k cost of an additional PB-13 (shipped), and the decision became easy.)
123" 2:35 Screen - Stewart Studiotek 130 G3
Darbee Vision Darblet Image Processor
Home Theater Seating & Acoustic Treatments


I shall keep this thread posted.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/570#post_22233136
> 
> 
> Well, if I use the Sanus EFAV I have, then my options are reduced to two as far as a comfortable fit goes, the ARC LS27 or the Mac C48. I'd need another shelf somewhere with the LS27 because it's a line stage only. If I go for the wider Salamander Synergy, all options are open, but that could mean replacing perfectly good interconnects or power cords because they're too short, or placing my speakers even further apart, not to mention having no/poor access to the rear of the system from the left side because the space is too narrow. For now, I research preamps and work possible system configurations for each, even though I haven't decided for sure to replace my preamp.
> 
> But as for the width channels you mention, if you've decided for sure you're getting them, will they be Klipsch also? If so, could you get them now to see how the setup begins to work? And how wide a soundstage do you want? If you get the width channels now, that would influence you later speaker purchase, as the need for a speaker that throws a very wide soundstage may be lessened.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/570#post_22233142



I'm actually going to skip the width channels.....After a bit more research, I don't think would be of much benefit in my room--especially once i put the acoustic treatments in there. I've centered everything on the wall and the soundstage is spectacular.


----------



## Franin

Hey brolic I notice your vids, I like the idea of the lumagen radiance mini 16.9 to 2:35:1.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/570#post_22238871
> 
> 
> I'm actually going to skip the width channels.....After a bit more research, I don't think would be of much benefit in my room--especially once i put the acoustic treatments in there. I've centered everything on the wall and the soundstage is spectacular.



Yes, put that money into something else, like new music/movies. Or save it to help with the expenses coming once the "question" is popped (assuming she says yes).


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/570#post_22240326
> 
> 
> Yes, put that money into something else



I may just sink it into screen and purchase it sooner than planned!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/570#post_22239628
> 
> 
> Hey brolic I notice your vids, I like the idea of the lumagen radiance mini 16.9 to 2:35:1.



Hey Franin! I haven't seen you on WYSC in a while....welcome back! I'm glad you like the Radiance aspect ratio video....These Lumagen Radiance devices are really something special!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Replaced all my HDMI cables with Emotiva flat HDMI cables. Here's a quick look at three of them (I've got about seven or eight throughout the rack.). I love the way they look, from the blue/black color scheme to the solid cable terminations. (excuse any pixels, as this was taken with my phone.)


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/570#post_22244002
> 
> 
> I may just sink it into screen and purchase it sooner than planned!
> 
> Hey Franin! I haven't seen you on WYSC in a while....welcome back! I'm glad you like the Radiance aspect ratio video....These Lumagen Radiance devices are really something special!



Those Radiance sure do a good job ive been told. I have to ask when watching 2:35 scaled from 16:9 how did you find the quality? I wonder how it fixed Avatar to fir on the screen, because that was amazing.


----------



## aldiallo

Hi Brolic,


Do you see any improvement in your image with these new HDMI cables?


Thanks


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/570#post_22244293
> 
> 
> Those Radiance sure do a good job ive been told. I have to ask when watching 2:35 scaled from 16:9 how did you find the quality? I wonder how it fixed Avatar to fir on the screen, because that was amazing.



Hey Franin, the scaled 2:35 picture looks amazing in person. I think its a 2:35 screen owners's dream! Any scaling done is not noticeable unless someone is earnestly looking for it.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/570#post_22245217
> 
> 
> Hi Brolic,
> 
> Do you see any improvement in your image with these new HDMI cables?
> 
> Thanks



Greetings Aldiallo! The picture/audio quality is identital between these Emotivas and the monoprice/audioquest cables I was using before. I did some A/B audio testing using the dual HDMI outputs of the Opportunity (not viable for video testing since the Qdeo chip only applies to output 1.) The video testing was slower, but yielded identical resuls: Identical performance. I purchased these cables more for aesthetics, as I'm a firm believer that HDMI is always the same on the video front (although on the Audio front, the cables used CAN make a difference. I love the flat HDMI aesthetic and may upgrade to wireworld cables in the near future.


----------



## aldiallo

I must admit that I'm eyeing on the wireworld as well, but with their wide range I still need to decide which ones to go with, Ultraviolet 6 or Chroma 6 choosing a range above, I don't think it's worth it.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/570#post_22245258
> 
> 
> Hey Franin, the scaled 2:35 picture looks amazing in person. I think its a 2:35 screen owners's dream! Any scaling done is not noticeable unless someone is earnestly looking for it.
> 
> Greetings Aldiallo! The picture/audio quality is identital between these Emotivas and the monoprice/audioquest cables I was using before. I did some A/B audio testing using the dual HDMI outputs of the Opportunity (not viable for video testing since the Qdeo chip only applies to output 1.) The video testing was slower, but yielded identical resuls: Identical performance. I purchased these cables more for aesthetics, as I'm a firm believer that HDMI is always the same on the video front (although on the Audio front, the cables used CAN make a difference. I love the flat HDMI aesthetic and may upgrade to wireworld cables in the near future.



That's what i want to hear. Where does the radiance sit in the chain of connections after the receiver? And if it does is there any notable lip sync Issues? Im curious by your method if the dvdo duo can do that too?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/570#post_22245258
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings Aldiallo! The picture/audio quality is identital between these Emotivas and the monoprice/audioquest cables I was using before. I did some A/B audio testing using the dual HDMI outputs of the Opportunity (not viable for video testing since the Qdeo chip only applies to output 1.) The video testing was slower, but yielded identical resuls: Identical performance. I purchased these cables more for aesthetics, as I'm a firm believer that HDMI is always the same on the video front (although on the Audio front, the cables used CAN make a difference. I love the flat HDMI aesthetic and may upgrade to wireworld cables in the near future.



Your right in regards of video but by saying that I've experienced and demoed cheap hdmi cables that drop picture throughout film, pops, distorts picture etc. Ive been a firm believer in good quality hdmi cables.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/570#post_22245304
> 
> 
> I must admit that I'm eyeing on the wireworld as well, but with their wide range I still need to decide which ones to go with, Ultraviolet 6 or Chroma 6 choosing a range above, I don't think it's worth it.



I think the chroma 6 offers the best value. I'd probably pick up Island 6 cables for my DVR and game systems, and get the Chroma 6 for my other components.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/570#post_22245311
> 
> 
> That's what i want to hear. Where does the radiance sit in the chain of connections after the receiver? And if it does is there any notable lip sync Issues? Im curious by your method if the dvdo duo can do that too?



My Radiance is placed right before the RS45 projector. I have the Oppo feeding it through input 1, and my Integration DHC 80.3 feeding it through input 2. All video sources other than the Oppo are switched using the Integration (with "Through" mode enabled for all inputs. I'm not sure if the Duo is capable of the 16:9--> 2:35 scaling, but if it did, it might be in their online manual.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/570#post_22245322
> 
> 
> Your right in regards of video but by saying that I've experienced and demoed cheap hdmi cables that drop picture throughout film, pops, distorts picture etc. Ive been a firm believer in good quality hdmi cables.



I actually have experienced dropouts w/ monoprice cables. I should probably insert a "under optimal signal-performance conditions" into my comment about HDMI cables having identical video quality performance.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/570#post_22246056
> 
> 
> . I'm not sure if the Duo is capable of the 16:9--> 2:35 scaling, but if it did, it might be in their online manual.



I might try your method on the Duo.


----------



## pcweber111

Just saw the new vid, pretty crazy. I'm liking what you did to the room, looks very understated yet probably sounds fantastic. That is a big freakin' image. I want a projector now!


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/570#post_22247749
> 
> 
> Just saw the new vid, pretty crazy. I'm liking what you did to the room, looks very understated yet probably sounds fantastic. That is a big freakin' image. *I want a projector now!*


Me too!!


----------



## BrolicBeast

PCweber & Aldiallo, you should definitely try projection theaters! My room is far from large...but a little imagination can bring dreams alive. I had been dreaming of a projector setup for 5 years before taking a drywall saw to the pantry (current equipment room)and living room! Lol. Some rooms would require veryyyy drastic measures though.


----------



## aldiallo

Brolic,


To be honest I already had a VP a few years back but got rid of it, my first one was an Infocus 4805 and the last one was an Mitsubishi HC900, not sure if the reference were the same in the US, now they have nothing to do with what you can get now days with a VP and I know I'll be back into projection soon enough but other priorities are in the way for the time being but I'll definetly will go down that road once again.


One of the things that bothers me now is that it's all 3D now which I'm not really interrested in but will have to accept it if I want a VP back in the house; it's all about sacrifices!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/600#post_22254737
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> To be honest I already had a VP a few years back but got rid of it, my first one was an Infocus 4805 and the last one was an Mitsubishi HC900, not sure if the reference were the same in the US, now they have nothing to do with what you can get now days with a VP and I know I'll be back into projection soon enough but other priorities are in the way for the time being but I'll definetly will go down that road once again.
> 
> One of the things that bothers me now is that it's all 3D now which I'm not really interrested in but will have to accept it if I want a VP back in the house; it's all about sacrifices!



I'm curious. Why would 3D be necessary to deal with if you get a VP?


----------



## aldiallo

Hi Prepress, that's the whole point I don't have 3D on my plasma and and don't want it on a vp either so I would certainly won't go for a 3D VP and now days you can't find a good VP that doen't have 3D capabilities, Now, you'll say 3D CAN be deactivated but that's not good enough for me, but hey that's just me.


----------



## BrolicBeast

The finalized decisions for HT upgrades have been made. This September, I'm pulling the trigger on two SVS Submersive HP F2 subwoofers. This is a result of literally weeks of research. After that purchase, I'll be going right after three of Seaton's Catalyst 12C active speakers for LCR duty. My journey to be fully Seatonized begins next month! The Catalyst 12Cs won't be here until early 2013, but after they arrive, I'm going to shoot for two more Seaton Submersive F2's for the back of the theater.


In related news, 'twas a sad day today, for I have listed my SVS PB-13 Ultra on Craigslist. Figured I'd give it a try, since my multiple attempts at selling other gear on AVS have been unsuccessful.


----------



## Franin

Congrats brolic from what I've been told about these subs you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## aldiallo

Congrats Brolic, really looking forward to see the new room when it's completed.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/600#post_22273134
> 
> 
> Hi Prepress, that's the whole point I don't have 3D on my plasma and and don't want it on a vp either so I would certainly won't go for a 3D VP and now days you can't find a good VP that d'ores net have 3D, Now, you'll say 3D CAN be deactivated but that's not good enough for me, but hey that's just me.



OK, I think I get it. The Duo VP doesn't do 3D, though the latest firmware will allow 3D pass-though.


----------



## FOH

Sweet, keep us informed.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Hey Brolic. You do have a sweet setup. It's cool that you are getting some F2's and later a full set of Seaton speakers. Can't wait to read your thoughts on them. The subs you love right away







.


----------



## wkingincharge

Brolic its nice to see the equipment constantly evolving for audio/ video perfection. I have listened the older submersives at a friends and you are going to be very very impressed with 2 or 4 of them and the incredible extension with music and movies when compared to the SVS which is still a great unit. My smaller room 12 X 11 just cant support the seaton so I must stay with the ED but once I start on the dedicated room these are on my hot list.


Look forward to hearing your impressions after the upgrades are complete!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Thanks guys, I am quite excited and shall be posting updates as each piece arrives. I'm keeping in mind that, including the Red Cherry finish and Catalyst Stands, this endeavor involves nearly $20k in gear, so things will definitely be arriving over a series of months. I wish I could afford it all now, but my mortgage disagrees. lol...This shall take time, and quite a bit of it.







**lifts glass of imaginary champagne** Here's to a long but fulfilling journey.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/600#post_22278361
> 
> 
> Brolic its nice to see the equipment constantly evolving for audio/ video perfection. I have listened the older submersives at a friends and you are going to be very very impressed with 2 or 4 of them and the incredible extension with music and movies when compared to the SVS which is still a great unit. My smaller room 12 X 11 just cant support the seaton so I must stay with the ED but once I start on the dedicated room these are on my hot list.
> 
> Look forward to hearing your impressions after the upgrades are complete!!!



Hey, I definitely understand where you're coming from....my upstairs Media Room is approximately 16x8 and there's no way I could ever fit anything large in there without tripping over it. Elemental Designs are a darn good manufacturer though, and are quite popular on this WYSC forum in particular.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/600#post_22278805
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, I am quite excited and shall be posting updates as each piece arrives. I'm keeping in mind that, including the Red Cherry finish and Catalyst Stands, this endeavor involves nearly $20k in gear, so things will definitely be arriving over a series of months. I wish I could afford it all now, but my mortgage disagrees. lol...This shall take time, and quite a bit of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **lifts glass of imaginary champagne** Here's to a long but fulfilling journey.



Looking forward in following your journey Matt and watching it progress. Its gonna be awesome.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/600#post_22278805
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, I am quite excited and shall be posting updates as each piece arrives. I'm keeping in mind that, including the Red Cherry finish and Catalyst Stands, *this endeavor involves nearly $20k in gear*, so things will definitely be arriving over a series of months. I wish I could afford it all now, but my mortgage disagrees. lol...This shall take time, and quite a bit of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **lifts glass of imaginary champagne** Here's to a long but fulfilling journey.



No wonder the champagne is imaginary.


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/600#post_22281014
> 
> *No wonder the champagne is imaginary.*


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/600#post_22281014
> 
> 
> No wonder the champagne is imaginary.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/600#post_22282098



LOL....by the time Submersives #3 and 4 come, the champagne glass may be imaginary too. LOL


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/600#post_22282238
> 
> 
> LOL....by the time Submersives #3 and 4 come, the champagne glass may be imaginary too. LOL



I thought it already was.


Anyway, I don't feel so bad about my preamp list now.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/600#post_22284277
> 
> 
> I thought it already was.
> 
> Anyway, I don't feel so bad about my preamp list now.



LOL....you're preamp list is quite formidable though! Ah, I remember a time when the concept of paying more than $200 for an HTIB was beyond acceptability. Perhaps, as my passion for Home Theater and music increases, the quality of my fiscal reasoning decreases...


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/600#post_22287158
> 
> 
> LOL....you're preamp list is quite formidable though! Ah, I remember a time when the concept of paying more than $200 for an HTIB was beyond acceptability. Perhaps, as my passion for Home Theater and music increases, the quality of my fiscal reasoning decreases...



My first one was a RCA, paid $349au for it. I remember pro logic at home I was hooked.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/600#post_22287598
> 
> 
> My first one was a RCA, paid $349au for it. I remember pro logic at home I was hooked.



Mine was a Zenith. Paid US $150 for it at Circuit City by accident (I went there to buy some earphones). The first film I tried on it was Terminator 2: Judgement Day on DVD. My life has never been the same since!


Pro logic had me hooked too! I would use it for games (Games weren't programmed in discrete 5.1 at this point in time) and TV as well. Remember the early days of HD, when the only HD channels to watch were 1) Local new channels, and 2) Discovery HD Theater? Now it's everywhere


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/600#post_22287742
> 
> 
> Mine was a Zenith. Paid US $150 for it at Circuit City by accident (I went there to buy some earphones). The first film I tried on it was Terminator 2: Judgement Day on DVD. My life has never been the same since!
> 
> Pro logic had me hooked too! I would use it for games (Games weren't programmed in discrete 5.1 at this point in time) and TV as well. Remember the early days of HD, when the only HD channels to watch were 1) Local new channels, and 2) Discovery HD Theater? Now it's everywhere



My first movie was the Abyss and Jurassic Park. We never had HD channels in the early days over here.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Looks like my Darbee Darblet doesn't have the Lumagen fix, so it has to be sent back. Shout out to Mike from the AVS Store for sending it to Darbee Vision Tech for me. Having released a few 1.0's in .08 states myself (never underestimate the pressure from stakeholders), I understand that the Darblet's expected position as the final component before the display means there are too many potential variables (configurations) to plan for everything. Only two major issues for a product that manipulates images the way it does is, in my opinion) outstanding.


On a sad note, a very pleasant gentleman and his wife picked up my SVS PB-13 Ultra in a Craigslist sale. I miss it already....but, its for a good cause...


----------



## prepress

There's an interesting post or two over on the 9G Kuro thread that may be of interest:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1399154/darbee-vision-darblet/1890#post_22286309 


I'd say you have something to look forward to for sure.


----------



## malis0931

Hi Brolic, when you will show us another update photo or video of your dedicated Home Theater room?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/600#post_22290127
> 
> 
> There's an interesting post or two over on the 9G Kuro thread that may be of interest:
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1399154/darbee-vision-darblet/1890#post_22286309
> 
> I'd say you have something to look forward to for sure.



Yup, that Darbee looks like its a game changer. Have you thought about picking one up for your Kuro?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *malis0931*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/600#post_22295889
> 
> 
> Hi Brolic, when you will show us another update photo or video of your dedicated Home Theater room?



Greetings Malis...my screen will be here in 2-3 weeks. Ill def be posting pics of that. Then, the sub upgrades will definitely be documented and there will be a high volume of setup questions for the knowlesgable sub folks here on AVS. I've never measured frequency response a day in my life (audyssey has been my workhorse).


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/450#post_21664648
> 
> 
> That moment when my friend's wife asked if my SVS PB-13 Ultra was a refrigerator: Priceless.



I remembered reading this several months ago when you posted it..


Had a moment like that two nights ago. I have a HSU VTF-15H on the side of my couch and my wife's gf asked "when did we get a black end table?"....she also thought it was kinda ugly.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/600#post_22296593
> 
> 
> I remembered reading this several months ago when you posted it..
> 
> Had a moment like that two nights ago. I have a HSU VTF-15H on the side of my couch and my wife's gf asked "when did we get a black end table?"....she also thought it was kinda ugly.



Lol, such moments are indeed memorable! End table, refrigerator......I'm waiting until the day we hear "when did we get a beautiful sculpture?". The day that our significant others (and their friends) find our subwoofers attractive is the day that WAF becomes an endangered species.


Somebody...do it. Please?


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/600#post_22296675
> 
> 
> Lol, such moments are indeed memorable! End table, refrigerator......I'm waiting until the day we hear "when did we get a beautiful sculpture?". The day that our significant others (and their friends) find our subwoofers attractive is the day that WAF becomes an endangered species.
> 
> Somebody...do it. Please?



In my opinion I think Bosso already did it and they look quite beautiful and very powerful but dont think they are for sale.....yet


----------



## COACH2369

PM sent Brolic...


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/600#post_22296727
> 
> 
> In my opinion I think Bosso already did it and they look quite beautiful and very powerful but dont think they are for sale.....yet



I came across the name Bossobass in my subwoofer research last month, but the links posted were all broken. Thanks for providing the updated link. Yes indeed, those are some good looking Subs and are pretty serious too! I can definitely see them getting past wives across the globe as end tables.....cheers to Bosso, wherever he is.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/600#post_22296798
> 
> 
> PM sent Brolic...



**Spoken in Patrick Stewart's Othello Voice** But alas, good sir--within thine inbox lieth a reply!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Some Progress:


I finally got the shipping notification for my Darbee (with the Lumagen fix!) It's supposed to arrive here on Wed. I hope they're a bit early. I'm going to have to comb through my collection and pull out some flicks that I want to do comparisons on.


I have four WireWorld Chroma 6 HDMI cables on the way, which should be arriving on Wednesday as well. Shout out to prepress for introducing me to online purchase locations and shout out to Aldiallo for posting that pic of his Wireworld Island and Chroma 6 cables. Those are highly attractive cables from a quality manufacturer.


Also, my 2:35 aspect ratio Stewart Studiotek 130 G3 screen (120") went into production today!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/630#post_22297170
> 
> 
> Some Progress:
> 
> I finally got the shipping notification for my Darbee (with the Lumagen fix!) It's supposed to arrive here on Wed. I hope they're a bit early. I'm going to have to comb through my collection and pull out some flicks that I want to do comparisons on.
> 
> I have four WireWorld Chroma 6 HDMI cables on the way, which should be arriving on Wednesday as well. Shout out to prepress for introducing me to online purchase locations and shout out to Aldiallo for posting that pic of his Wireworld Island and Chroma 6 cables. Those are highly attractive cables from a quality manufacturer.
> 
> Also, my 2:35 aspect ratio Stewart Studiotek 130 G3 screen (120") went into production today!



That's good to hear Matt. I need a smaller cable between my duo and darbee I might look into wireworld, hopefully they ship international.


You will be very impressed with the Stewart screen .


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/630#post_22297191
> 
> 
> That's good to hear Matt. I need a smaller cable between my duo and darbee I might look into wireworld, hopefully they ship international.
> 
> You will be very impressed with the Stewart screen .



You're in luck, Frank! Al lives in France, so they definitely have international operations!


Hey, was it a hassle to mount your Stewart Studiotek?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/630#post_22297237
> 
> 
> You're in luck, Frank! Al lives in France, so they definitely have international operations!
> 
> Hey, was it a hassle to mount your Stewart Studiotek?



I have to admit i got mine professionally installed. When it comes to drills and building stuff imagine Homer Simpson spice rack.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/600#post_22296124
> 
> 
> Yup, that Darbee looks like its a game changer. Have you thought about picking one up for your Kuro?



Not really, as I've been focused on preamps and reconfiguring my living room (I should reverse that order). I haven't found my picture to be lacking, really, but I'm intrigued by the positive reports I'm seeing on the Darbee. I've never even explored the options on my Duo for picture tweaking. But then, I'm not a full-fledged hobbyist, as I see this stuff as an interest, not a hobby, so I should be excused







.


I will be watching what happens when you get your Darbee and what it does for your setup, and I may go back and check the 9G Elite Kuro thread (since I own one) and look at what happens there. Who knows?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/630#post_22297170
> 
> 
> Some Progress:
> 
> I finally got the shipping notification for my Darbee (with the Lumagen fix!) It's supposed to arrive here on Wed. I hope they're a bit early. I'm going to have to comb through my collection and pull out some flicks that I want to do comparisons on.
> 
> I have four WireWorld Chroma 6 HDMI cables on the way, which should be arriving on Wednesday as well. Shout out to prepress for introducing me to online purchase locations and shout out to Aldiallo for posting that pic of his Wireworld Island and Chroma 6 cables. Those are highly attractive cables from a quality manufacturer.
> 
> Also, my 2:35 aspect ratio Stewart Studiotek 130 G3 screen (120") went into production today!



Congrats Matt, I'm impress with my Darblet. It's hooked up to my full backlite array 70" Sharp display and I can detect the difference standing in my Kitchen.


----------



## COACH2369

My wife would probably prefer I don't follow your thread after all the toys I told her about tonight..










Sent you another PM regarding a few things..


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/630#post_22297268
> 
> 
> I have to admit i got mine professionally installed. When it comes to drills and building stuff imagine Homer Simpson spice rack.



Man, I thought about doing just that! It was a test of patience when I was installing my previous motorized screen. There are bricks behind the Drywall in my theater, and getting those concrete anchors with the screws inside was way too much work. I'm not looking forward to doing that again for this screen. Did your dealer install it? or did you hire a separate HT installation firm?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/630#post_22297977
> 
> 
> Not really, as I've been focused on preamps and reconfiguring my living room (I should reverse that order). I haven't found my picture to be lacking, really, but I'm intrigued by the positive reports I'm seeing on the Darbee. I've never even explored the options on my Duo for picture tweaking. But then, I'm not a full-fledged hobbyist, as I see this stuff as an interest, not a hobby, so I should be excused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I will be watching what happens when you get your Darbee and what it does for your setup, and I may go back and check the 9G Elite Kuro thread (since I own one) and look at what happens there. Who knows?



Yeah, Kuro owners seem very happy with the Darblet. Not a full-fledged hobbyist? lol! Once you own a Duo, you cross the line from interested to Hobbyist!! lol, not to mention, your current setup costs as much as a small car! (With that McIntosh gear and the Kuro being the main culprits!)







lol, but in all seriousness, I think I understand where you're coming from. You probably want to maximize the use of the Duo's capabilities before adding another video processing device to the chain. Like pouring a new cup of juice, when you haven't yet finished drinking your existing cup of juice.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/630#post_22299307
> 
> 
> Congrats Matt, I'm impress with my Darblet. It's hooked up to my full backlite array 70" Sharp display and I can detect the difference standing in my Kitchen.



Nice!!!! Darblet + Gargantuan LCD = Happy HTB. What setting have you found to work best for you? A lot of folks seem to be settling on the range between 45% and 55%.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/630#post_22299717
> 
> 
> My wife would probably prefer I don't follow your thread after all the toys I told her about tonight..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent you another PM regarding a few things..



lolololol.....maybe if you promised her a few Coach Bags down the road? Bribing isn't illegal if it's in the home


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/630#post_22300719
> 
> 
> Man, I thought about doing just that! It was a test of patience when I was installing my previous motorized screen. There are bricks behind the Drywall in my theater, and getting those concrete anchors with the screws inside was way too much work. I'm not looking forward to doing that again for this screen. Did your dealer install it? or did you hire a separate HT installation firm?



Ended up hiring a seperate HT installation firm. The self employed owner ended up being a good friend and he did the rest of the room. When it comes to tools and perfection this guy is like mcgyuver.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/630#post_22300719
> 
> 
> Yeah, Kuro owners seem very happy with the Darblet. *Not a full-fledged hobbyist? lol! Once you own a Duo, you cross the line from interested to Hobbyist!!* lol, not to mention, your current setup costs as much as a small car! (With that McIntosh gear and the Kuro being the main culprits!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, but in all seriousness, I think I understand where you're coming from. You probably want to maximize the use of the Duo's capabilities before adding another video processing device to the chain. Like pouring a new cup of juice, when you haven't yet finished drinking your existing cup of juice.



Nah, I needed a hub for my sources, and the Duo (and the EDGE before it) filled the bill best.







I also needed the processing for my low-rez sources. That's my hobbyist AND non-hobbyist sides coming together.


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/630#post_22297237
> 
> 
> You're in luck, Frank! Al lives in France, so they definitely have international operations!
> 
> Hey, was it a hassle to mount your Stewart Studiotek?



I got my cables from this place and they definetly do international shipping.

http://www.futureshop.co.uk/


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/630#post_22305777
> 
> 
> I got my cables from this place and they definetly do international shipping.y
> http://www.futureshop.co.uk/



Thank you al


----------



## aldiallo

you're welcome


----------



## BrolicBeast

 In case anybody is interested in purchasing the projector I was using until I got the RS45 earlier this year...click anywhere in this post to access. 


Selling off gear that I replaced recently in an effort to aid me in my Seaton Adventure.


Also, the Darbee Darblet arrives tomorrow!!! But my screen doesn't arrive for another 2.5 weeks. What's a guy to do? Do some media room Darbee testing!!


----------



## aldiallo

Hi Brolic,


So your cables got home yet?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/630#post_22309233
> 
> 
> Hi Brolic,
> 
> So your cables got home yet?



Hey Al, I haven't received delivery notification yet, but i'm hoping they are there when I get home! I can't wait to get them integrated. I also need to pick up my Darbee Darblet which is now waiting for me at the FedEx office! No way I'm risking a door post delivery on that one.


Strangely, the four Chroma 6 HDMI Cables from WireWorld cost more than the Darbee did. lol.....I guess that's another testament to what a deal that little translucent box really is. it's like a pencil sharpener, but for images! (and without the shavings)


----------



## BrolicBeast

Enter: The Darbee Darblet!.........Nobody told me it was so....small


----------



## pcweber111

Ah the joys of new toys. Gotta love it.


----------



## Franin

Congrats on the Darbee Darblet Matt. Yeah its a small device luckliy it can be easily hidden away. Does a great job too.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/630#post_22310881
> 
> 
> Ah the joys of new toys. Gotta love it.



Yes indeed! It's amazing what one tiny addition can do! I just want my screen to hurry and come so I can hang it! Of course, there shall be a YouTube video comparing it's effects on the JVC Projector, the 50" Panasonic Plasma TV in my office upstairs, and the 52" Sharp LCD TV in the Media Room. I just need that screen to come!!!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/630#post_22311732
> 
> 
> Congrats on the Darbee Darblet Matt. Yeah its a small device luckliy it can be easily hidden away. Does a great job too.



Thanks Frank. YEah, I'm finding that it lives up to the hype, in my opinion. My go to demo scene in Transformers 3 is the highway chase chapter (Begins in a dark room, ends in daylight--lots of colors and lots of details toward the end of the chapter.). The Darbee really elevated the performance to a new level for that disc, which was already--in my book, a perfect a/v experience. Tonight, I test it out with a few more discs (if I can find time). How are you enjoying yours? Combining the Darbee with either an X70 or, if you hold off, the X(80? anybody?) would be great when combined with eShift.


----------



## BrolicBeast

WireWorld Chroma 6 cables, at your service:


Into the Oppo BDP-95 we go!
 


Projector Insertion
 


Darbee Doubleteam?


----------



## aldiallo

Hi Brolic,


So what do you think about those cables?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/630#post_22313970
> 
> 
> Hi Brolic,
> 
> So what do you think about those cables?



Greetings Al! The cables are great looking, and they are quite flexible. I love the flat cable design, and the color makes me feel as if I'm turning my theater into a hot-rod 8) I'm going to break them in over a few days and really get them settled into the system. How did your wiring go with the new rack?


----------



## John Ballentine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/630#post_22297170
> 
> 
> Also, my 2:35 aspect ratio Stewart Studiotek 130 G3 screen (120") went into production today!


Nice set-up! And exact screen and size (I may go 130") I would like to add to my theater soon. What was the approx cost of the Stewart? (I've always used Carada in the past)


I just added a Darbee to my system too. Very pleased (running it at 45%).


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/630#post_22314014
> 
> 
> Greetings Al! The cables are great looking, and they are quite flexible. I love the flat cable design, and the color makes me feel as if I'm turning my theater into a hot-rod 8) I'm going to break them in over a few days and really get them settled into the system. How did your wiring go with the new rack?


Hi Brolic,


To be honest, I've been lazy this week and haven't touch it as the wife has me busy with other tasks in the house.










I'll try to get my things sorted this weekend.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/630#post_22314014
> 
> 
> Greetings Al! The cables are great looking, and they are quite flexible. I love the flat cable design, and the color makes me feel as if I'm turning my theater into a hot-rod 8) I'm going to break them in over a few days and really get them settled into the system. How did your wiring go with the new rack?



My Wireworld experience is limited to their power cords, but I have noted improvement in my system's sound. It will be interesting to see what happens with these Chromas. You certainly can't miss the bright yellow jackets.


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/630#post_22316448
> 
> 
> My Wireworld experience is limited to their power cords, but I have noted improvement in my system's sound. It will be interesting to see what happens with these Chromas. You certainly can't miss the bright yellow jackets.


Hi Prepress,


You should definetly give the a try, they're worth it!


Their power cables will be my next investment for sure!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/630#post_22313612
> 
> 
> WireWorld Chroma 6 cables, at your service:
> 
> Into the Oppo BDP-95 we go!
> 
> 
> Projector Insertion
> 
> 
> Darbee Doubleteam?



Watch Predator, the Darbee really does a great job.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Ballentine*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/630#post_22314816
> 
> 
> Nice set-up! And exact screen and size (I may go 130") I would like to add to my theater soon. What was the approx cost of the Stewart? (I've always used Carada in the past)
> 
> I just added a Darbee to my system too. Very pleased (running it at 45%).



Thanks John! Congrats on the Darbee acquisition! I'm noticing that 45%-55% seems to be the range that most folks settle into. Ah, you may shoot for a 130-incher? There's a screen size I'd love to go with, but alas--mythrow distance won't let me pass the 120" mark though. I'll shoot you a PM with the price of the Studiotek. It's not a expensive as one might think....at least, compared to the projectors, HT Processors, and amps in setups these days.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/630#post_22316244
> 
> 
> Hi Brolic,
> 
> To be honest, I've been lazy this week and haven't touch it as the wife has me busy with other tasks in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get my things sorted this weekend.



Hey, I know the feeling. Sometimes inserting/removing things from the rack can be tedious--especially when other pressing matters are at hand. When my Darbee came, I actually didn't plan on opening it until my Chroma 6 cables came the next day (wanted to put everything in the system at once), but I happend to go on the Darbee thread, and I just got inspired and hooked it up, just to unhook it the next day and get it hooked up again with the new cables.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/630#post_22316448
> 
> 
> My Wireworld experience is limited to their power cords, but I have noted improvement in my system's sound. It will be interesting to see what happens with these Chromas. You certainly can't miss the bright yellow jackets.



I'm looking forward to breaking the WireWorlds in and listening for any difference in audio. Yeah, those bumble-bee jackets are attention grabbers, and much brighter than the blue-and-black Emotiva flat HDMI cables that I used (for all of two weeks. lol), but I definitely love their aesthetic.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/630#post_22317180
> 
> 
> Watch Predator, the Darbee really does a great job.



Funny...predator is one of the classics that I've been meaning to pick up for.....well, years! I may have to scoop it up this weekend. The Darbee makes me want to re-watch EVERYTHING! (except for Immortals. One sit-through of that movie was punishment enough)


----------



## hometheatergeek

Good afternoon Matt. So are you happy with the Darbeeization of your system?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/630#post_22319207
> 
> 
> Good afternoon Matt. So are you happy with the Darbeeization of your system?



Greeting Al! Yes indeed! This things works its magic in a subtle, yet noticable way! At $269, the value is immense. Even when the price increases to $350 this September, it will STILL be a bargain.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Video of my Darbee Darblet Impressions. (Must be watched in HD for the effect to be noticeable.) I love this thing!!!


----------



## pcweber111

Impressive. Does it have any negative or at least unintended effects on the image?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/660#post_22319507
> 
> 
> Impressive. Does it have any negative or at least unintended effects on the image?



Only past the 55% mark. Once you hit 57, 58, 59, and 60, mild artifacts begin to appear. Keep it under 55%, and you're pretty much home free.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/660#post_22319525
> 
> 
> Only past the 55% mark. Once you hit 57, 58, 59, and 60, mild artifacts begin to appear. Keep it under 55%, and you're pretty much home free.



Does your goes up 1% increments? Because mine goes up every 5%


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/660#post_22320002
> 
> 
> Does your goes up 1% increments? Because mine goes up every 5%



Yes indeed, the 5% increments are the default, but any unit shipped within the last few weeks (or months--can't remember) can turn on the 1% increments in the advanced settings menu. I turned on the 1% increments for testing, but turned it off once I found my % of choice.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/660#post_22319525
> 
> 
> Only past the 55% mark. Once you hit 57, 58, 59, and 60, mild artifacts begin to appear. Keep it under 55%, and you're pretty much home free.



Though I will mention some old films have scenes that have noise/ grain (whaterever you want to call it ) the darbee tends to enhance that. But with todays current films the darbee is a gem.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/660#post_22320012
> 
> 
> Though I will mention some old films have scenes that have noise/ grain (whaterever you want to call it ) the darbee tends to enhance that. But with todays current films the darbee is a gem.



Thanks for the heads up! I haven't popped in any older films yet, though I'll probably pick up the Predator series (excluding the more recent abominations) tomorrow. I programmed a "Darbee On/Off" button on my remote's touch screen just for such times when the artifacts in a scene are too distracting. I hope I never have to use it though


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/660#post_22320015
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up! I haven't popped in any older films yet, though I'll probably pick up the Predator series (excluding the more recent abominations) tomorrow. I programmed a "Darbee On/Off" button on my remote's touch screen just for such times when the artifacts in a scene are too distracting. I hope I never have to use it though



Youll end up leaving it. It happens in particular scenes that dont last long. Dont know why they miss them when they restore othem or whatever they do.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/660#post_22320009
> 
> 
> Yes indeed, the 5% increments are the default, but any unit shipped within the last few weeks (or months--can't remember) can turn on the 1% increments in the advanced settings menu. I turned on the 1% increments for testing, but turned it off once I found my % of choice.



Thanks for that Matt, mine was from the new bunch. Im going to check that tonight. Iron Man 2 tonight


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/660#post_22320029
> 
> 
> Thanks for that Matt, mine was from the new bunch. Im going to check that tonight. Iron Man 2 tonight



No Problem Frank. Ahhhh, yes--The a/v feast that is Iron Man 2! How did your wife like the first Iron Man?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/660#post_22320372
> 
> 
> No Problem Frank. Ahhhh, yes--The a/v feast that is Iron Man 2! How did your wife like the first Iron Man?



I'm down at 47% now. Thanks for that. My wife liked it but I think she enjoys the twilight saga more.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Guys, after reading about it hundreds of times in various threads, I finally pulled my Left and Right towars about a foot away from the wall, and on-my-goodness, I don't understand how such a small change can make such a huge difference. The soundstage has opened up significantly and I'm getting silky-smooth imaging. This is just the change I needed to carry me over until my upgrade. Does anybody know the physics behind this, beyond giving the ports breathing room?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/660#post_22321544
> 
> 
> Guys, after reading about it hundreds of times in various threads, I finally pulled my Left and Right towars about a foot away from the wall, and on-my-goodness, I don't understand how such a small change can make such a huge difference. The soundstage has opened up significantly and I'm getting silky-smooth imaging. This is just the change I needed to carry me over until my upgrade. Does anybody know the physics behind this, beyond giving the ports breathing room?



It's amazing how moving speakers can make a difference. I remember with our HAA calibrator he was using RTA equipment and you could see by moving the subs the changes in the graph. It's good to see the move has opened your soundstage


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/660#post_22321544
> 
> 
> Guys, after reading about it hundreds of times in various threads, I finally pulled my Left and Right towars about a foot away from the wall, and on-my-goodness, I don't understand how such a small change can make such a huge difference. The soundstage has opened up significantly and I'm getting silky-smooth imaging. This is just the change I needed to carry me over until my upgrade. Does anybody know the physics behind this, beyond giving the ports breathing room?


Tell me about it. When I had my 927's I had them way back in the corner with a wall unit between them. I was always wondering why I did not have the great center sound stage. I thought it was my equipment. Then I moved them out so there was nothing in between them. Bam. my sound stage suddenly appeared. I had a great center image where the music seemed to be coming from. Then when I bought my 1027's. I was amazed at how just moving them inches made such a big difference. I think it has to do with the boundary reflections coming off of the speaker and interacting with the side wall or anything that is right next to it. Whenever I notice that someone has their speakers in that kind of position, I do my best to try and convince them to move their speakers so that nothing is in between them and that they have some room from the side wall. They are always pleased with the results. Glad you figured this out also.


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/660#post_22321544
> 
> 
> Guys, after reading about it hundreds of times in various threads, I finally pulled my Left and Right towars about a foot away from the wall, and on-my-goodness, I don't understand how such a small change can make such a huge difference. The soundstage has opened up significantly and I'm getting silky-smooth imaging. This is just the change I needed to carry me over until my upgrade. Does anybody know the physics behind this, beyond giving the ports breathing room?



I did the same thing last evening with my RF-7II's and it definitely showed up on my settings and to my ears.. We ran Audyssey again and it put a smile on my face...


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/660#post_22321544
> 
> 
> Does anybody know the physics behind this, beyond giving the ports breathing room?



I'll take a stab at this, it's entirely possible I may overlook something but here goes;

The reduction of early, and very early reflections allows less destructive interference, thus improving imaging and transient detail. Sound has size, how directional a speaker is determined by both waveguides/horns, and the relationship of wavelength size to cone size. If a wavelength is larger than the cone, the energy is distributed in all directions. This radiated acoustic energy immediately encounters speaker rough edges, grills, equipment cabinetry, walls and adjacent boundaries. This energy then reflects and re-joins the direct energy however it's smeared in the time domain. If this time difference isn't large enough, the hearing mechanism fuses the two as one, yet the details are smeared. If the time is great enough, we discern it as a separately occurring event. If the acoustic conditions allow, the theoretical ideal for many is precise image specificity (reflection free zone), yet retain a nice sense of spaciousness (proper later lateral returns to the LP).


Also, the reflected energy is often quite distorted in the frequency domain. This is caused by poor off axis frequency response and/or lack of controlled directivity.


The significance of controlling the early, and very early reflections, the addressing of first reflection points, and the goal to retain adequate spaciousness, really can't be over-stated. Even modest systems well sorted out in that regard can be solid performers.


Now,...easier said than done...


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/660#post_22322648
> 
> 
> It's amazing how moving speakers can make a difference. I remember with our HAA calibrator he was using RTA equipment and you could see by moving the subs the changes in the graph. It's good to see the move has opened your soundstage



Frank, one look at your awesome, treated room, and it LOOKS calibrated!!!! lol....those treatments are carefully placed and I know your speakers were too. I'm close to pulling the trigger on some GIK TriTrap corner bass traps....I need SOME kind of treatment in my room. Especially after Jeff's experience with the treatments at Audioguy's place.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/660#post_22322821
> 
> 
> Tell me about it. When I had my 927's I had them way back in the corner with a wall unit between them. I was always wondering why I did not have the great center sound stage. I thought it was my equipment. Then I moved them out so there was nothing in between them. Bam. my sound stage suddenly appeared. I had a great center image where the music seemed to be coming from. Then when I bought my 1027's. I was amazed at how just moving them inches made such a big difference. I think it has to do with the boundary reflections coming off of the speaker and interacting with the side wall or anything that is right next to it. Whenever I notice that someone has their speakers in that kind of position, I do my best to try and convince them to move their speakers so that nothing is in between them and that they have some room from the side wall. They are always pleased with the results. Glad you figured this out also.



That is a very interesting notion, Mike. I've never thought of a wall unit as a hindrance to sound. I have so much to learn, when it comes to reflections and defeating them....I don't even know where to start. I'm afraid to start measuring, because a guy who works on my floor spent months measuring and treating before defeating his peaks and nulls, and all this time, he wasn't able to enjoy the music. I fear that inability to enjoy music, once I'm aware of how imperfectly my in-room measurements are.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/660#post_22322828
> 
> 
> I did the same thing last evening with my RF-7II's and it definitely showed up on my settings and to my ears.. We ran Audyssey again and it put a smile on my face...



Hey Jeff! You're also using Klipsch, so you experienced a change similar to what I did--It was an ear-opener, wasn't it? Getting Audyssey XT32 done with the speakers away from the walls has me listening to music I haven't listened to in a while (not to mention, it has me buying more music from HDtracks.com [GO FLAC!!!!])


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/660#post_22323290
> 
> 
> I'll take a stab at this, it's entirely possible I may overlook something but here goes;
> 
> The reduction of early, and very early reflections allows less destructive interference, thus improving imaging and transient detail. Sound has size, how directional a speaker is determined by both waveguides/horns, and the relationship of wavelength size to cone size. If a wavelength is larger than the cone, the energy is distributed in all directions. This radiated acoustic energy immediately encounters speaker rough edges, grills, equipment cabinetry, walls and adjacent boundaries. This energy then reflects and re-joins the direct energy however it's smeared in the time domain. If this time difference isn't large enough, the hearing mechanism fuses the two as one, yet the details are smeared. If the time is great enough, we discern it as a separately occurring event. If the acoustic conditions allow, the theoretical ideal for many is precise image specificity (reflection free zone), yet retain a nice sense of spaciousness (proper later lateral returns to the LP).
> 
> Also, the reflected energy is often quite distorted in the frequency domain. This is caused by poor off axis frequency response and/or lack of controlled directivity.
> 
> The significance of controlling the early, and very early reflections, the addressing of first reflection points, and the goal to retain adequate spaciousness, really can't be over-stated. Even modest systems well sorted out in that regard can be solid performers.
> 
> Now,...easier said than done...



Hey Kevin, thanks for this explanation. This actually helps me understand the "why" behind the "what." Now it make sense why folks put sound absorption panels behind their mains AND at the side reflective points (using a mirror trick, I believe?)--the panels prevent (or at least mitigate the effects of) the distorted energy in the initial reflections at the first and second order. I've noticed your expertise on this and the Seaton forums and usually watch the sky as your notional contributions fly way over my head! lol. Thanks for the input!


----------



## MIkeDuke

Besides just moving my speakers out, it was Mark Seaton who said that just having a wall unit was a problem. I mean mine was very big. So after I got rid of it and bought more appropriate equipment racks I again noticed a difference. But it was also Mark who told me the importance of a properly treated room. This stuff was way over my head as well. But in my search to get treatments I found GIK. They were very helpful in putting together a package that would work for my room. Getting the wall unit out and treating the room the right way made huge changes in regards to the SQ in my room. Plus proper speaker placement also made a pretty noticeable change in my room.


If you do measure your room and find the areas that need work that's a good thing. Once you take care of those issues you will hear your system like you never heard it before. Trust me. I am luck though. I had from Craig John in measuring my room and setting up my room eq. It looks like from your pictures that you don't have any treatments at all. That means that in addition to hearing your speakers, you are also hearing the sound just bounce all over the room. I don't know if there are other circumstances (WAF







), but I would seriously do my best to try and treat that room. It will make a huge difference and you will be able to her what your system really sounds like. Don't worry about having it measure badly. Mine was bad to begin with but I still enjoyed it. But after talking to everyone I just knew that I would get it treated to make it sound better. Now, fully treated and EQ'ed, it sounds really good. I know it takes time but you have really good gear. Your videos prove that. If I were you, I would try and get the most of it. Like I said, Mark S helped me out on what to do but also the guys at GIK treatments also helped me out a lot. If I were you I would go to their site, and contact them. You can send them details about your room and pictures. They will then come back with a plan. Trust me when I say that they are honest and won't over sell you. I was a very difficult customer







. But they stuck with me until we worked out a package that fit my needs. I would also try and take some measurements before treatments so you have a base line. Trust me, you won't think your system is all of a sudden horrible. Because it is not.

BTW, here is the website for GIK.
http://www.gikacoustics.com/


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/660#post_22326234
> 
> 
> Besides just moving my speakers out, it was Mark Seaton who said that just having a wall unit was a problem. I mean mine was very big. So after I got rid of it and bought more appropriate equipment racks I again noticed a difference. But it was also Mark who told me the importance of a properly treated room. This stuff was way over my head as well. But in my search to get treatments I found GIK. They were very helpful in putting together a package that would work for my room. Getting the wall unit out and treating the room the right way made huge changes in regards to the SQ in my room. Plus proper speaker placement also made a pretty noticeable change in my room.
> 
> If you do measure your room and find the areas that need work that's a good thing. Once you take care of those issues you will hear your system like you never heard it before. Trust me. I am luck though. I had from Craig John in measuring my room and setting up my room eq. It looks like from your pictures that you don't have any treatments at all. That means that in addition to hearing your speakers, you are also hearing the sound just bounce all over the room. I don't know if there are other circumstances (WAF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but I would seriously do my best to try and treat that room. It will make a huge difference and you will be able to her what your system really sounds like. Don't worry about having it measure badly. Mine was bad to begin with but I still enjoyed it. But after talking to everyone I just knew that I would get it treated to make it sound better. Now, fully treated and EQ'ed, it sounds really good. I know it takes time but you have really good gear. Your videos prove that. If I were you, I would try and get the most of it. Like I said, Mark S helped me out on what to do but also the guys at GIK treatments also helped me out a lot. If I were you I would go to their site, and contact them. You can send them details about your room and pictures. They will then come back with a plan. Trust me when I say that they are honest and won't over sell you. I was a very difficult customer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But they stuck with me until we worked out a package that fit my needs. I would also try and take some measurements before treatments so you have a base line. Trust me, you won't think your system is all of a sudden horrible. Because it is not.
> 
> BTW, here is the website for GIK.
> http://www.gikacoustics.com/



I think if I am going to take the jump, it best be now. What gear/software do you use for measurement? I'm probably going to get some minor treatments (im very limited since sidewalls are difficult to treat due to a window on one side, and a thermostat on the other. I really do need to add something though!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Just pulled the trigger on two GIK Tri-Traps. After treatment research, it appears that every room can benefit from these, so I'll insert them into my two front corners and go from there. A new world awaits!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/660#post_22329080
> 
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on two GIK Tri-Traps. After treatment research, it appears that every room can benefit from these, so I'll insert them into my two front corners and go from there. A new world awaits!



Its the best thing putting room treatments in, I learnt the hard way. If I knew back then what I knew now I would of saved heaps of $$$$. I thought it was all about the gear until it was really all about the room. Dont get me wrong its nice to have good gear, but I wish originally I did the room first. I guess its part of living.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/660#post_22329080
> 
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on two GIK Tri-Traps. After treatment research, it appears that every room can benefit from these, so I'll insert them into my two front corners and go from there. A new world awaits!



You have no idea the level of impact effective bass trapping , first and second reflection pannels can do! its profound to say the least . I recently added a GIK Monster bass trap to my rear corner to bring my Acoustic treatments to 95% complete, it replaced a 4inch 48x24 open back bass trap which I moved to directly behind the seating position to gauge the benefits of absorption or diffusion on the rear wall behind the seating position the 5% left over will be the addition of two GIK QRD's.


No going back now!


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/660#post_22329080
> 
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on two GIK Tri-Traps. After treatment research, it appears that every room can benefit from these, so I'll insert them into my two front corners and go from there. A new world awaits!


Congrats. Even two should make a difference. I was going to start with only 4 but I ended up with 8 total traps. That seemed to do the trick. My frequency response is good and RT time, Response Time, is very good also. That means that the sound starts and stops on a dime. Let me put it this way. Before I had any room treatments, but after I got rid of my wall unit, I always thought that when I listened to music it would "float" to the top right corner of the front of my room. After I put in my treatments, the sound stage suddenly snapped to the center of the room. I was quite surprised to be honest. Treatments were one of the last things I did as well but I know understand how important they are. Just do what you can. If you have a window, then I would suggest some heavy cloth like drapes. I have something like that on my window(I have a big one in my room) and I am sure it is better then just having the glass exposed. Don't forget the back wall and if you can, over your head. I was told that with my 8 ft ceiling traps over my head would be a big help. Just do what you can. Anything you do should be a benefit for you. In my small room, Bryan P of Gik just suggested I go with all bass traps and no diffusion.


Here is what I ended up getting. I bought 2 tri traps(custom height) and put them in my front corners. I bought two 242's and put them on my front wall. I bought 2 244's and put them on my back wall and I bought 2 244's and put them above my head. Just those 8 traps in my room made one of the biggest changes I have ever heard in my room(besides a good room eq). Plus, like I said, I have some very heavy velvet drapes on my window instead of just blinds. I am sure they are doing something. My room sounds so good now that I don't want to mess with it by adding more. I am not sure what more would get me to be honest. Just do what you can. Don't forget, for a little extra, GIK can make custom traps. So if you need an odd size, I would just ask them what they think.


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello BB.


It's been a long time since I posted in your thread. I hope this post finds you well.Although I post do not often post in AVS Forums, I do follow your thread. Your enthusiasm is so refreshing and I always smile when I see that you've discovered, uncovered or added something new to your setup!










Congrats on the acquisition of the Darblet. I ordered mine a few days ago. Hopefully I'll have it sometime in Mid-September. It's good to know that you are happy with the degree of improvement produced by the DVP-5000. I hope I will get similar results on a measly little 60" plasma!










Regarding your discovery of the dramatic changes that can be made with the slightest repositioning of your speakers, I can relate to what you're saying and experiencing. At one time, I had a wall full of components and racks that they sat upon. Understanding that I had limited space due to the width of my room, I pulled my RF-35's out forward of audio racks to get some semblance of improvement in the imaging. It did work some, but..... when I changed to a lowboy configuration which freed up a lot of area around the speakers, the sound was dramatically improved! Imaging was more precise, the soundstage was deeper and broader, not to mention, it looked better. I still experiment with placement, making minor adjustments here and there. Unfortunately, I do not have the luxury of Audyssey Auto-room correction programming, but I do have a Radio Shack SPL meter and my ears.







Room treatments and speaker isolation outriggers will stave off my desire to upgrade my aging speakers a while little longer. But even now, my system has never sounded better.

Below are images showing a progression in my system's design and configuration.
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)









Speakers pulled forward, but still cramped against the side walls. Results: Imaging is decent but there's immediate reflection.










Better equipment, improved sound quality, but speakers still confined. Results: The same immediate reflection.










New lowboy stand and speakers moved in by a half foot or so, resulting in an immediate improvement in imaging and soundstage. But a mild echo can be heard. Most likely because of the new found freedom and open area and no and a lack of sound absorbing surfaces. in the room.










A much cleaner front stage. When listening to 2 channel audio, I pull the speakers forward maybe 6 inches. During TV or movie viewing and push them back to where they are almost the same distance from the listening position as the center channel.










New furniture added to the room (sofa, pillows, area rug) allows more absorption of the high frequencies. The results: Unwanted echo pretty much eliminated. Further proof that in most cases, going with better source components/devices will usually render only minor improvements in audio quality. Other than changing speakers all together, properly positioned panels and traps, will have a bigger impact on overall sound quality.


Near future: Panels will be installed behind the towers on the front wall and in front of the towers place along the side walls. Traps will be positioned in the four corners of the room.


I'll let you know how the Darblet performs for me once it's integrated into the system.


Regards.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Thanks guys.....It's so encouraging to hear the real-world benefits of treatments. I've been through a plethora of reviews of different treatment gear, but such things mean nothing, when compared to the real world folks here at AVS--especially on this wysc thread!


Frank--I see extensive use of diffusors in your setup. I read that they truly can make a room sound nearly twice its size; have you found this to be true? I'm worried about diffusors because I won't be using a professional treatment firm until my next house, and I'm a bit weary of trying to gauge where to place the diffusors on my own.


AudioFan1--You've actually done something similar to what I've been contemplating for my rear wall--adding a monster bass trap in one corner. Is it OK to install treatments asymmetrically? One rear corner isn't an option, as it's very close to a door; however, the other rear corner is ready and willing.


Mike--Dude, you stacked the Tri-traps?? I wanted to do that, but mu "8-foot" ceilings are actually closer to 7'10" (How does that happen??) With the 4-foot height of one Tri-Trap, I thought the dream was dead. I think I shall take your advice and ask about custom heights for the second pair so they fit right on top. I'm getting excited










Idgibson, the man, the myth, the legend!! Good to hear from you, man!!! you're going to love your Darblet once it arrives. It's amazing how lowering the aggregate rack height and adding the rug helped to eliminate the echo. We are both adding treatments to klipsch setups--I look forward to hearing you impressions of the treatments once you get them, as well as on the Darblet. One awesome machine!


Also, I'm quite excited, as my 2:35 aspect ratio 120" Stewart Studiotek 130 G3 (what a mouthful) has officially SHIPPED! Soon, I can slap a nice screen up between these speakers as my dedicated theater room (in progress pic below) nears completion 

 


There is, of course, plenty left to be done--I need a larger area rug and I'm getting rid of the furniture eventually. I'll also be replacing my sofa with Theater Seats. The Loveseat has already been thrown out.


BTW, Please excuse the grainy image--the room is so dark, I had to turn "exposure" up to 100% just to get the speakers that form the front soundstage visible! That little 12-inch sub in the corner is my placeholder sub (since I sold my SVS PB-13 Ultra to help fund the Seaton sub upgrades.) The subwoofer upgrades are finalized; they will be Two (2) Rosenut Seaton F2 HP subwoofers, the first of which will be ordered this weekend for sure. (already have the invoice  ) 5800 total watts and four 15-inch drivers? YES!!!!!!!










Next up, the Rosenut Catalyst 12Cs!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/660#post_22336108
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.....It's so encouraging to hear the real-world benefits of treatments. I've been through a plethora of reviews of different treatment gear, but such things mean nothing, when compared to the real world folks here at AVS--especially on this wysc thread!
> 
> Frank--I see extensive use of diffusors in your setup. I read that they truly can make a room sound nearly twice its size; have you found this to be true? I'm worried about diffusors because I won't be using a professional treatment firm until my next house, and I'm a bit weary of trying to gauge where to place the diffusors on my own.
> 
> AudioFan1--You've actually done something similar to what I've been contemplating for my rear wall--adding a monster bass trap in one corner. Is it OK to install treatments asymmetrically? One rear corner isn't an option, as it's very close to a door; however, the other rear corner is ready and willing.
> 
> Mike--Dude, you stacked the Tri-traps?? I wanted to do that, but mu "8-foot" ceilings are actually closer to 7'10" (How does that happen??) With the 4-foot height of one Tri-Trap, I thought the dream was dead. I think I shall take your advice and ask about custom heights for the second pair so they fit right on top. I'm getting excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idgibson, the man, the myth, the legend!! Good to hear from you, man!!! you're going to love your Darblet once it arrives. It's amazing how lowering the aggregate rack height and adding the rug helped to eliminate the echo. We are both adding treatments to klipsch setups--I look forward to hearing you impressions of the treatments once you get them, as well as on the Darblet. One awesome machine!
> 
> 
> Also, I'm quite excited, as my 2:35 aspect ratio 120" Stewart Studiotek 130 G3 (what a mouthful) has officially SHIPPED! Soon, I can slap a nice screen up between these speakers as my dedicated theater room (in progress pic below) nears completion
> 
> 
> There is, of course, plenty left to be done--I need a larger area rug and I'm getting rid of the furniture eventually. I'll also be replacing my sofa with Theater Seats. The Loveseat has already been thrown out.
> 
> BTW, Please excuse the grainy image--the room is so dark, I had to turn "exposure" up to 100% just to get the speakers that form the front soundstage visible! That little 12-inch sub in the corner is my placeholder sub (since I sold my SVS PB-13 Ultra to help fund the Seaton sub upgrades.) The subwoofer upgrades are finalized; they will be Two (2) Rosenut Seaton F2 HP subwoofers, the first of which will be ordered this weekend for sure. (already have the invoice  ) 5800 total watts and four 15-inch drivers? YES!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, the Rosenut Catalyst 12Cs!



It reminds me of the opening shot on my thread. Suspense, drama...good! Now we all wait for the light! The grand revelation! BB's system in all its grandeur!


We'll be watching.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/660#post_22336374
> 
> 
> It reminds me of the opening shot on my thread. Suspense, drama...good! Now we all wait for the light! The grand revelation! BB's system in all its grandeur!
> 
> We'll be watching.



LOL.the light cometh soon!!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/660#post_22336108
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.....It's so encouraging to hear the real-world benefits of treatments. I've been through a plethora of reviews of different treatment gear, but such things mean nothing, when compared to the real world folks here at AVS--especially on this wysc thread!
> 
> Frank--I see extensive use of diffusors in your setup. I read that they truly can make a room sound nearly twice its size; have you found this to be true? I'm worried about diffusors because I won't be using a professional treatment firm until my next house, and I'm a bit weary of trying to gauge where to place the diffusors on my own.
> 
> AudioFan1--You've actually done something similar to what I've been contemplating for my rear wall--adding a monster bass trap in one corner. Is it OK to install treatments asymmetrically? One rear corner isn't an option, as it's very close to a door; however, the other rear corner is ready and willing.
> 
> Mike--Dude, you stacked the Tri-traps?? I wanted to do that, but mu "8-foot" ceilings are actually closer to 7'10" (How does that happen??) With the 4-foot height of one Tri-Trap, I thought the dream was dead. I think I shall take your advice and ask about custom heights for the second pair so they fit right on top. I'm getting excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idgibson, the man, the myth, the legend!! Good to hear from you, man!!! you're going to love your Darblet once it arrives. It's amazing how lowering the aggregate rack height and adding the rug helped to eliminate the echo. We are both adding treatments to klipsch setups--I look forward to hearing you impressions of the treatments once you get them, as well as on the Darblet. One awesome machine!
> 
> 
> Also, I'm quite excited, as my 2:35 aspect ratio 120" Stewart Studiotek 130 G3 (what a mouthful) has officially SHIPPED! Soon, I can slap a nice screen up between these speakers as my dedicated theater room (in progress pic below) nears completion
> 
> 
> There is, of course, plenty left to be done--I need a larger area rug and I'm getting rid of the furniture eventually. I'll also be replacing my sofa with Theater Seats. The Loveseat has already been thrown out.
> 
> BTW, Please excuse the grainy image--the room is so dark, I had to turn "exposure" up to 100% just to get the speakers that form the front soundstage visible! That little 12-inch sub in the corner is my placeholder sub (since I sold my SVS PB-13 Ultra to help fund the Seaton sub upgrades.) The subwoofer upgrades are finalized; they will be Two (2) Rosenut Seaton F2 HP subwoofers, the first of which will be ordered this weekend for sure. (already have the invoice  ) 5800 total watts and four 15-inch drivers? YES!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, the Rosenut Catalyst 12Cs!




Hey BB, things are looking good there! You described your rear wall ( double door way and one corner) as an almost identical situation as my own, I use my biggest baddest bass trap in the rear wall corner as it has the strongest bass pooling there which is now the GIK monster trap. I have two other 24 x 24 x 4 open back panels up front behind my mains, try one of the tri- traps there to gauge the benifts and add a third trap there later, the two up front is more than a great start!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/660#post_22346074
> 
> 
> Hey BB, things are looking good there! You described your rear wall ( double door way and one corner) as an almost identical situation as my own, I use my biggest baddest bass trap in the rear wall corner as it has the strongest bass pooling there which is now the GIK monster trap. I have two other 24 x 24 x 4 open back panels up front behind my mains, try one of the tri- traps there to gauge the benifts and add a third trap there later, the two up front is more than a great start!



Greetings! My rear wall is different from yours, but the treatment situation is the same, as I can't place treatments directly against the rear of the wall in a symmetrical manner. Glad to know I'm on the right track with the tri-traps. I may add two more of a custom height for stacking purposes. I may start measuring soon, which will probably force me to get GIK's entire inventory. lol


----------



## BrolicBeast

The screen arrives today! Its unfortunate that I must leave work early to receive it, but I certainly don't mind. Now its just the installation that will be a hassle. Behind the drywall is brick masonry, which is such a hassle to install _anything_ on.


----------



## Franin

Congratulations Matt on your screen you will be very happy with a Stewarts Screen. Btw did you ever receive my last P.M. ?


----------



## malis0931

Great news!, the Stewarts will arrive today, maybe you will take another unboxing video of this!


----------



## aldiallo

Great news Brolic, looking forward to see the unboing.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/660#post_22336108
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.....It's so encouraging to hear the real-world benefits of treatments. I've been through a plethora of reviews of different treatment gear, but such things mean nothing, when compared to the real world folks here at AVS--especially on this wysc thread!
> 
> 
> Mike--Dude, *you stacked the Tri-traps*?? I wanted to do that, but mu "8-foot" ceilings are actually closer to 7'10" (How does that happen??) With the 4-foot height of one Tri-Trap, I thought the dream was dead. I think I shall take your advice and ask about custom heights for the second pair so they fit right on top. I'm getting excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Please excuse the grainy image--the room is so dark, I had to turn "exposure" up to 100% just to get the speakers that form the front soundstage visible! That little 12-inch sub in the corner is my placeholder sub (since I sold my SVS PB-13 Ultra to help fund the Seaton sub upgrades.) The subwoofer upgrades are finalized; they will be Two (2) Rosenut Seaton F2 HP subwoofers, the first of which will be ordered this weekend for sure. (already have the invoice  ) 5800 total watts and four 15-inch drivers? YES!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, the Rosenut Catalyst 12Cs!


No. I stole some one's idea and I used a combination of Velcro strips and L brackets. Put the Velcro strips on the wall and the TRi Trap. Place it on the L bracket and make sure it sticks. It really works. I did not have any room to stack anything in the front of the room so this was the next best thing. Those are the ones that are custom at 3 1/2 foot. Great job on the SubMersive subs but the total would equal only 4800 watts not 5800 watts







. They are each 2400 watts,. You should be excited. The subs and starting to trap your room plus your new screen that I read about will all make a big change to your system. Adding the Cats will complete that system for you. Man I wish I had the space for a big screen







. Enjoy your upgrades. Looking forward to any thoughts you may have on the traps. But just so you know, whether this is a "common" room or not, once you hear what they can do, you will want more.


----------



## drewTT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/660#post_22336108
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.....It's so encouraging to hear the real-world benefits of treatments. I've been through a plethora of reviews of different treatment gear, but such things mean nothing, when compared to the real world folks here at AVS--especially on this wysc thread!
> 
> Frank--I see extensive use of diffusors in your setup. I read that they truly can make a room sound nearly twice its size; have you found this to be true? I'm worried about diffusors because I won't be using a professional treatment firm until my next house, and I'm a bit weary of trying to gauge where to place the diffusors on my own.
> 
> AudioFan1--You've actually done something similar to what I've been contemplating for my rear wall--adding a monster bass trap in one corner. Is it OK to install treatments asymmetrically? One rear corner isn't an option, as it's very close to a door; however, the other rear corner is ready and willing.
> 
> Mike--Dude, you stacked the Tri-traps?? I wanted to do that, but mu "8-foot" ceilings are actually closer to 7'10" (How does that happen??) With the 4-foot height of one Tri-Trap, I thought the dream was dead. I think I shall take your advice and ask about custom heights for the second pair so they fit right on top. I'm getting excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idgibson, the man, the myth, the legend!! Good to hear from you, man!!! you're going to love your Darblet once it arrives. It's amazing how lowering the aggregate rack height and adding the rug helped to eliminate the echo. We are both adding treatments to klipsch setups--I look forward to hearing you impressions of the treatments once you get them, as well as on the Darblet. One awesome machine!
> 
> 
> Also, I'm quite excited, as my 2:35 aspect ratio 120" Stewart Studiotek 130 G3 (what a mouthful) has officially SHIPPED! Soon, I can slap a nice screen up between these speakers as my dedicated theater room (in progress pic below) nears completion
> 
> 
> There is, of course, plenty left to be done--I need a larger area rug and I'm getting rid of the furniture eventually. I'll also be replacing my sofa with Theater Seats. The Loveseat has already been thrown out.
> 
> BTW, Please excuse the grainy image--the room is so dark, I had to turn "exposure" up to 100% just to get the speakers that form the front soundstage visible! That little 12-inch sub in the corner is my placeholder sub (since I sold my SVS PB-13 Ultra to help fund the Seaton sub upgrades.) The subwoofer upgrades are finalized; they will be Two (2) Rosenut Seaton F2 HP subwoofers, the first of which will be ordered this weekend for sure. (already have the invoice  ) 5800 total watts and four 15-inch drivers? YES!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, the Rosenut Catalyst 12Cs!



Freakin cool. Can't believe you are putting Cat 12s in there. That is going to be insane!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/690#post_22353361
> 
> 
> Congratulations Matt on your screen you will be very happy with a Stewarts Screen. Btw did you ever receive my last P.M. ?



G'day mate (I do hope I said that correctly). Man, I assembled it alone last night (getting the screen attaches to the frame took some serious dexterity); however, I wasn't able to mount it myself due to its width. A friend (and budding a/v enthusiast) is coming over this evening to help me mount it. I can't wait, as it is currently propped up against the wall, positioned on the credenza.)


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *malis0931*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/690#post_22353511
> 
> 
> Great news!, the Stewarts will arrive today, maybe you will take another unboxing video of this!



Unboxing this monster was NO JOKE!!! It comes wrapped in plywood, secured by steel bands. This was the most difficult unboxing I've ever done......but I got it all on video











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/690#post_22353623
> 
> 
> Great news Brolic, looking forward to see the unboing.



Hey Al! The unboxing video shall be posted once I return from a much needed vacation next week! This should be called "uncrating!" Lol



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/690#post_22354254
> 
> 
> No. I stole some one's idea and I used a combination of Velcro strips and L brackets. Put the Velcro strips on the wall and the TRi Trap. Place it on the L bracket and make sure it sticks. It really works. I did not have any room to stack anything in the front of the room so this was the next best thing. Those are the ones that are custom at 3 1/2 foot. Great job on the SubMersive subs but the total would equal only 4800 watts not 5800 watts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They are each 2400 watts,. You should be excited. The subs and starting to trap your room plus your new screen that I read about will all make a big change to your system. Adding the Cats will complete that system for you. Man I wish I had the space for a big screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Enjoy your upgrades. Looking forward to any thoughts you may have on the traps. But just so you know, whether this is a "common" room or not, once you hear what they can do, you will want more.



Pretty nifty solution Mike! Oh, that "5" in 5800 was either a typo or faulty math. I do hope 'tis the former and not the latter.  My initial impressions are a vlbit negative for the traps, as they seem to be sucking some midrange out of the air (the near disappearance of a recurring guitar note on a track I'm very familiar with. HOWEVER, I have not yet rerun audyssey so I will make no final judgements until I ring the to rerun the EQ.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/690#post_22355260
> 
> 
> Freakin cool. Can't believe you are putting Cat 12s in there. That is going to be insane!



Greetings! Ah yes, I'm really looking forward to landing those rosenut cats to match the Rosenut F2's!! I think I shall break the all-cat system with a large movie night (open to all AVSers, of course.)


----------



## MIkeDuke

I would run the EQ and then see what you think. To be honest, it did take me a little while to get used to the sound of my room with the traps. But now, I would never let them go. I do think in the long run you will find that they do help more then they might hurt. Again, nice job on that screen as well.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/690#post_22358015
> 
> 
> G'day mate (I do hope I said that correctly). Man, I assembled it alone last night (getting the screen attaches to the frame took some serious dexterity); however, I wasn't able to mount it myself due to its width. A friend (and budding a/v enthusiast) is coming over this evening to help me mount it. I can't wait, as it is currently propped up against the wall, positioned on the credenza.)
> 
> Unboxing this monster was NO JOKE!!! It comes wrapped in plywood, secured by steel bands. This was the most difficult unboxing I've ever done......but I got it all on video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Al! The unboxing video shall be posted once I return from a much needed vacation next week! This should be called "uncrating!" Lol
> 
> Pretty nifty solution Mike! Oh, that "5" in 5800 was either a typo or faulty math. I do hope 'tis the former and not the latter.  My initial impressions are a vlbit negative for the traps, as they seem to be sucking some midrange out of the air (the near disappearance of a recurring guitar note on a track I'm very familiar with. HOWEVER, I have not yet rerun audyssey so I will make no final judgements until I ring the to rerun the EQ.
> 
> Greetings! Ah yes, I'm really looking forward to landing those rosenut cats to match the Rosenut F2's!! I think I shall break the all-cat system with a large movie night (open to all AVSers, of course.)



Hi BB, a nice tip on any room treatments require trail and error and placement is sometimes critical, try raising or lowering the traps and add one at a time, then I would recommend running room correction once the traps are in a place they sound best to you!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/690#post_22358199
> 
> 
> I would run the EQ and then see what you think. To be honest, it did take me a little while to get used to the sound of my room with the traps. But now, I would never let them go. I do think in the long run you will find that they do help more then they might hurt. Again, nice job on that screen as well.



Ah, so there's a bit of a "learning curve" for the ears. I shall indeed rerun Audyssey with the traps. I'm probably going to do what Frank did and go with an HAA calibrator to get it jusssst right!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/690#post_22359134
> 
> 
> Hi BB, a nice tip on any room treatments require trail and error and placement is sometimes critical, try raising or lowering the traps and add one at a time, then I would recommend running room correction once the traps are in a place they sound best to you!



Thanks for that advice, audiofan! I never entertained the concept of changing vertical location. I will do just that once I gather other treatments.


----------



## BrolicBeast

This...screen...is...awesome! Me and a friend of Ming hung the screen yesterday (much harder than we thought it would be, for a number of reasons) and when I fired up that RS45 projector, MY LIFE CHANGED FOREVER!


This is what a non-budget screen can do? It was an IMMENSE step up from my previous Elite Cinetension2. Photos are coming in about a week once I return from vacation and tidy up the room in a week and a half or so (I shall miss you guys here on AVS in my absence!). This room is definitely starting to look like a dedicated theater now.


I also demonstrated the capabilities of the Darbee Darblet to the friend who helped me hang it (he just snagged an RS40 in a killer deal), and he is now going to order one! Let me tell you...the JVC+Lumagen+Darbee combination is a force to be reckoned with!!


**lifts drink** Here's to the a/v enthusiast way of life!


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/690#post_22360425
> 
> 
> Ah, so there's a bit of a "learning curve" for the ears. I shall indeed rerun Audyssey with the traps. I'm probably going to do what Frank did and go with an HAA calibrator to get it jusssst right!
> 
> Thanks for that advice, audiofan! I never entertained the concept of changing vertical location. I will do just that once I gather other treatments.


Yep, I would try and add some more traps and then try and find a calibrator. That way you won't have to have another calibration after you add more traps. I had CraigJohn do my calibration and I am very happy with the results. He is my go to guy now







.


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/690#post_22360482
> 
> 
> This...screen...is...awesome! Me and a friend of Ming hung the screen yesterday (much harder than we thought it would be, for a number of reasons) and when I fired up that RS45 projector, MY LIFE CHANGED FOREVER!
> 
> This is what a non-budget screen can do? It was an IMMENSE step up from my previous Elite Cinetension2. Photos are coming in about a week once I return from vacation and tidy up the room in a week and a half or so (I shall miss you guys here on AVS in my absence!). This room is definitely starting to look like a dedicated theater now.
> 
> I also demonstrated the capabilities of the Darbee Darblet to the friend who helped me hang it (he just snagged an RS40 in a killer deal), and he is now going to order one! Let me tell you...the JVC+Lumagen+Darbee combination is a force to be reckoned with!!
> 
> **lifts drink** Here's to the a/v enthusiast way of life!



Glad to hear you are enjoying your new screen!


I will be in my new home in about 5 weeks and soon will be purchasing a 2:35 screen because of your video. It is good to know that i can use my current projector and still fill a 2:35 screen.










Still haven't decided if I am going to add the Darbee to the setup. The Lumagen will be ordered this weekend. Is your buddy going to be using the JVC+Lumagen+Darbee combo as well?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/690#post_22360482
> 
> 
> This...screen...is...awesome! Me and a friend of Ming hung the screen yesterday (much harder than we thought it would be, for a number of reasons) and when I fired up that RS45 projector, MY LIFE CHANGED FOREVER!
> 
> This is what a non-budget screen can do? It was an IMMENSE step up from my previous Elite Cinetension2. Photos are coming in about a week once I return from vacation and tidy up the room in a week and a half or so (I shall miss you guys here on AVS in my absence!). This room is definitely starting to look like a dedicated theater now.
> 
> I also demonstrated the capabilities of the Darbee Darblet to the friend who helped me hang it (he just snagged an RS40 in a killer deal), and he is now going to order one! Let me tell you...the JVC+Lumagen+Darbee combination is a force to be reckoned with!!
> 
> **lifts drink** Here's to the a/v enthusiast way of life!



SO, did you like it?

















Seriously, congratulations. It's shaping up to be a grand theater. The photos will definitely be welcome, but take your time; masterpieces don't happen overnight. Don't rush on our account.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/690#post_22360482
> 
> 
> Let me tell you...the JVC+Lumagen+Darbee combination is a force to be reckoned with!!
> 
> **lifts drink** Here's to the a/v enthusiast way of life!



As well as the Stewart that plays an important role







congratulations btw.


----------



## pcweber111

Yeah we need to see photos. The room is already looking good, nice to see it all start to come together.


----------



## prepress

On the music front, see what you think of this one. I thought you might like it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvYUfwMBCrU


----------



## BrolicBeast

Hi All, I've just returned from a vacation and...i want to go back! The prospect of returning to work tomorrow is hardly bearable; however, I did enjoy perusing AVS forum upon my return, playing catch-up. It's surprising how much goes on in a single week--particularly in a personal favorite: the Darbee Darblet thread. Anyway, please read on...


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/690#post_22360723
> 
> 
> Yep, I would try and add some more traps and then try and find a calibrator. That way you won't have to have another calibration after you add more traps. I had CraigJohn do my calibration and I am very happy with the results. He is my go to guy now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



That is definitely the gameplan, Mike. I wish I knew a forum member in the DC area who could swing by to experience my system and offer some pointers. Once the dual Submersive F2's arrive this week, I'll certianly be having lots of fun integrating them into the theater. My current 12-inch Infinity placeholder (keeping me sane since my sale of my SVS PB-13Ultra to help fund the Seatons) just isn't cutting it, and I'm avoiding watching full movies until i get the subs set up. Now would actually be the perfect time to perhaps shoot for more traps...hmmmmmm.....I'm off to GIK's website as soon as I finish this post.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/690#post_22361120
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you are enjoying your new screen!
> 
> I will be in my new home in about 5 weeks and soon will be purchasing a 2:35 screen because of your video. It is good to know that i can use my current projector and still fill a 2:35 screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven't decided if I am going to add the Darbee to the setup. The Lumagen will be ordered this weekend. Is your buddy going to be using the JVC+Lumagen+Darbee combo as well?



Hey Jeff!! I'm glad to hear that you're joining the 2:35 club!! You won't be sorry man...I promise! Have you received an ETA on the Lumagen yet? This device does so much--it's insane!!!!! My friend is skipping the lumagen (due to fiscal WAF) but he's getting ready to order a Darbee and currently has a JVC RS40. He was on the fence about getting the Darbee until I gave him a demo of it at my place after he helped me mount my screen. I'm sure you're looking forward to getting your room setup in the new place. Still courting the idea of adding a 3rd RF-7?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/690#post_22362034
> 
> 
> As well as the Stewart that plays an important role
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations btw.



Oh yes, a most important role!!! After a week away from home, the second thing I did after coming home from the airport was turn on the screen and pop in Legend of the Guardians (This movie is reference in every way!) to blow my mind. It worked, and my mind was sufficiently blown for the rest of the day (as was my girlfriend's mind as well, as she immediately noticed the difference between the Stewart screen and my last Elite Cinetension2 screen. Her first words were something to the tune of "OMG Matt, this image is spectacular; we don't need to go to the movies anymore."


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/690#post_22363910
> 
> 
> Yeah we need to see photos. The room is already looking good, nice to see it all start to come together.



Greetings my fellow computer techie! Thank ye sir....'tis all coming together piece by piece. Pics are on the way once my new subs (and perhaps new traps) arrive. Anything new on the PC front? Have you seen the HD trailers for Crysis 3? I think I'm going to do a new build JUST for that release.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/690#post_22379799
> 
> 
> On the music front, see what you think of this one. I thought you might like it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvYUfwMBCrU


Hey Prepress, for a non-audiophile, you certainly have an amazing taste in music sir. I hadn't heard of Rumer before today, but I'm listening to her _Seasons of My Soul_ album (which is GREAT so far) right now via Sonos, and I'm going to start searching for some hi-res FLAC tracks of her. (If I can't find any, I'll order her CD) She strikes me as a mix between Eva Cassidy and Norah Jones. Thanks for another great find!


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/690#post_22387510
> 
> 
> Hi All, I've just returned from a vacation and...i want to go back! The prospect of returning to work tomorrow is hardly bearable; however, I did enjoy perusing AVS forum upon my return, playing catch-up. It's surprising how much goes on in a single week--particularly in a personal favorite: the Darbee Darblet thread. Anyway, please read on...
> 
> That is definitely the gameplan, Mike. I wish I knew a forum member in the DC area who could swing by to experience my system and offer some pointers. Once the dual Submersive F2's arrive this week, I'll certianly be having lots of fun integrating them into the theater. My current 12-inch Infinity placeholder (keeping me sane since my sale of my SVS PB-13Ultra to help fund the Seatons) just isn't cutting it, and I'm avoiding watching full movies until i get the subs set up. Now would actually be the perfect time to perhaps shoot for more traps...hmmmmmm.....I'm off to GIK's website as soon as I finish this post.
> 
> Hey Jeff!! I'm glad to hear that you're joining the 2:35 club!! You won't be sorry man...I promise! Have you received an ETA on the Lumagen yet? This device does so much--it's insane!!!!! My friend is skipping the lumagen (due to fiscal WAF) but he's getting ready to order a Darbee and currently has a JVC RS40. He was on the fence about getting the Darbee until I gave him a demo of it at my place after he helped me mount my screen. I'm sure you're looking forward to getting your room setup in the new place. Still courting the idea of adding a 3rd RF-7?
> 
> Oh yes, a most important role!!! After a week away from home, the second thing I did after coming home from the airport was turn on the screen and pop in Legend of the Guardians (This movie is reference in every way!) to blow my mind. It worked, and my mind was sufficiently blown for the rest of the day (as was my girlfriend's mind as well, as she immediately noticed the difference between the Stewart screen and my last Elite Cinetension2 screen. Her first words were something to the tune of "OMG Matt, this image is spectacular; we don't need to go to the movies anymore."
> 
> Greetings my fellow computer techie! Thank ye sir....'tis all coming together piece by piece. Pics are on the way once my new subs (and perhaps new traps) arrive. Anything new on the PC front? Have you seen the HD trailers for Crysis 3? I think I'm going to do a new build JUST for that release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Prepress, for a non-audiophile, you certainly have an amazing taste in music sir. I hadn't heard of Rumer before today, but I'm listening to her _Seasons of My Soul_ album (which is GREAT so far) right now via Sonos, and I'm going to start searching for some hi-res FLAC tracks of her. (If I can't find any, I'll order her CD) She strikes me as a mix between Eva Cassidy and Norah Jones. Thanks for another great find!



I am going to stick with my RC-64II for the time being....due to the layout of the room.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Unboxing video of the Stewart Studiotek 130 G3 projection screen (120"). One day, I hope manufacturers will give their products shorter, more simple names.


----------



## BrolicBeast

The theater is finally starting to take shape...

 


A couple subs and some more acoustic treatments are the final obstacles between the current state and completion.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/690#post_22387665
> 
> 
> Unboxing video of the Stewart Studiotek 130 G3 projection screen (120"). One day, I hope manufacturers will give their products shorter, more simple names.



I just watched your video Matt of the unboxing, i liked it. Stewarts definitley place alot of effort in packaging there screens. It took the guys awhile to upack over it here when we did ours Im glad they took the packaging with them too.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/690#post_22387510
> 
> 
> Hi All, I've just returned from a vacation and...i want to go back! The prospect of returning to work tomorrow is hardly bearable; however, I did enjoy perusing AVS forum upon my return, playing catch-up. It's surprising how much goes on in a single week--particularly in a personal favorite: the Darbee Darblet thread. Anyway, please read on...



How was the holiday Matt? I hate going back to work after a holiday break thats where I wish I won lotto and retire and enjoy.











> Quote:
> Oh yes, a most important role!!! After a week away from home, the second thing I did after coming home from the airport was turn on the screen and pop in Legend of the Guardians (This movie is reference in every way!) to blow my mind. It worked, and my mind was sufficiently blown for the rest of the day (as was my girlfriend's mind as well, as she immediately noticed the difference between the Stewart screen and my last Elite Cinetension2 screen. Her first words were something to the tune of "OMG Matt, this image is spectacular; we don't need to go to the movies anymore."



Stewarts are amazing. You cant go wrong.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/690#post_22387665
> 
> 
> Unboxing video of the Stewart Studiotek 130 G3 projection screen (120"). One day, *I hope manufacturers will give their products shorter, more simple names*.



But how else will they justify their prices? If a product doesn't have a long/fancy name, how will we know it's good?










Seriously, I hope the vacation was enjoyable. You probably needed it.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/690#post_22387510
> 
> 
> Hi All, I've just returned from a vacation and...i want to go back! The prospect of returning to work tomorrow is hardly bearable; however, I did enjoy perusing AVS forum upon my return, playing catch-up. It's surprising how much goes on in a single week--particularly in a personal favorite: the Darbee Darblet thread. Anyway, please read on...
> 
> That is definitely the gameplan, Mike. I wish I knew a forum member in the DC area who could swing by to experience my system and offer some pointers. Once the dual Submersive F2's arrive this week, I'll certianly be having lots of fun integrating them into the theater. My current 12-inch Infinity placeholder (keeping me sane since my sale of my SVS PB-13Ultra to help fund the Seatons) just isn't cutting it, and I'm avoiding watching full movies until i get the subs set up. Now would actually be the perfect time to perhaps shoot for more traps...hmmmmmm.....I'm off to GIK's website as soon as I finish this post.


Very cool video. Gik will help you out for sure. If you ask around on the forum, there maybe someone in your area who can help you out.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/690#post_22388152
> 
> 
> How was the holiday Matt? I hate going back to work after a holiday break thats where I wish I won lotto and retire and enjoy.



The Holiday was spectacular Frank! 'Twas my first cruise, but most certainly won't be my last. If anybody is considering cruising, check out Royal Caribbean's Oasis of the Seas. I can't begin to explain how great this was! Hey Frank, if you win the lotto, I'd gladly be willing to offer you a vegetarian cooking consultation for a cool $2 million USD or AU (I'm flexible with the currency). lol










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/690#post_22388383
> 
> 
> But how else will they justify their prices? If a product doesn't have a long/fancy name, how will we know it's good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I hope the vacation was enjoyable. You probably needed it.



LOL, good point. This is is why Lamborghini Murcielago is better is better than Kia Optima! lolol....The vacation was certainly enjoyable man....the Lady and I got to relax and forget about our stressful jobs for seven whole days; it was very very needed! Whilst sitting on the beach, I made the mistake of wondering aloud whether or not the person I left in charge was doing a good job in my absence. The look she gave me reminded me that I was on vacation and no such chatter was allowed! But alas, even BrolicBeast is no match for the cutting glare of the Lady Beastess. lol


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/690#post_22389895
> 
> 
> Very cool video. Gik will help you out for sure. If you ask around on the forum, there maybe someone in your area who can help you out.



I should probably begin the search--you are right about finding a possible local expert. This may sound crazy, but sometimes I forget that there are other threads on AVS besides the primary 7 or 8 forums that I subscribe to. I think I need to explore more.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Had to put the shipping on hold while I was gone, but now that I"m back--I made the call and have received the shipping notification for my 2 (TWO) Rosenut Seaton Submersive F2 HP Subwoofers. They will be arriving here at the house on Wednesday, and I shall be here waiting for them. For anyone curious about the Submersive F2's, click here  for some information. I know this may be the eighth or ninth time I've mentioned these subwoofers, but hey....I've had eight or nine things to say about them!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Alrighty, I've got three GIK 242 Acoustic Panels and two GIK 244 bass traps on the way. I'm going to wait for their arrival before dialing in both Submersives.....not an easy task. The plan is to place two 242's on the front wall behind my Left and Right speakers, and the two 244 bass traps will go on my rear wall. I'm going to place the third 242 on the left wall (the only wall with space.) The right wall has a heavy curtain (not quite canvas weight, but close) so I'm hoping the 242 on the left will work well.


Also just got the Datasat Digital Entertainment "Crop Circle" demo blu ray disc in the mail today  Even without subwoofers, this demo is a brief but smile-inducing treat, rife with great audio.


----------



## aldiallo

Hey Matt,


Welcome back, looks like you did enjoy the vacation and I can certainly understand why you want to go back!!










Anyway now you're back in business and you been quite busy by the looks of it, really looking foward to the unboxing of the subs and the installation of the mouse sound traps!










From my side I'm looking forward to the end of the month so that I can get the wireworld power cords for my gear, also looking for a second sub and take benefit of the 5509 ability to run 2 subs as the Integra.


I'm holding the projection project for next year, that leaves me some extra time to save some extra money and go for a good projector and screen and also to convince the wife which is clearly not the easiest part!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/690#post_22390893
> 
> 
> The Holiday was spectacular Frank! 'Twas my first cruise, but most certainly won't be my last. If anybody is considering cruising, check out Royal Caribbean's Oasis of the Seas. I can't begin to explain how great this was! Hey Frank, if you win the lotto, I'd gladly be willing to offer you a vegetarian cooking consultation for a cool $2 million USD or AU (I'm flexible with the currency). lol



No probs Matt. I let my wife know we have our vegetarain cooking consultant if we win lotto.









Franks Lotto To Do

Ask Matt to be our Vegetarian Cooking Consultant - tick
Go to Cedia
Go see Matt and have a listen to his aweome room.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/690#post_22390905
> 
> 
> Had to put the shipping on hold while I was gone, but now that I"m back--I made the call and have received the shipping notification for my 2 (TWO) Rosenut Seaton Submersive F2 HP Subwoofers. They will be arriving here at the house on Wednesday, and I shall be here waiting for them. For anyone curious about the Submersive F2's, click here for some information. I know this may be the eighth or ninth time I've mentioned these subwoofers, but hey....I've had eight or nine things to say about them!


That's great







. Have fun setting them up. Also good news on the traps. I have a feeling that with the amount of traps you have, and where you are placing them, you will notice a difference. Your placement should work out well. I don't know how high your ceiling is, but I was told by GIK that having panels on the ceiling(over your head) can really make a big impact as well. You might want to think about that as well. But 5 traps you bought should make a noticeable difference in your room. It should be a good time setting up the subs and the treatments. I would wait until both(subs and traps) are in place before you do your room correction again.


----------



## aldiallo

Frank,


what's with the vegeterian cooking??










anyway count me in for a visit of Matt's awesome room!


Al's also looking forward to win the loto!!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/720#post_22392014
> 
> 
> Frank,
> 
> what's with the vegeterian cooking??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway count me in for a visit of Matt's awesome room!
> 
> Al's also looking forward to win the loto!!



Matt offered, I will take it up







Al I guess we will all meet there.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/690#post_22388383
> 
> 
> But how else will they justify their prices? If a product doesn't have a long/fancy name, how will we know it's good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I hope the vacation was enjoyable. You probably needed it.



Sweet!


----------



## MIkeDuke

Matt,

PM replied to. Let me know if you got it and if it makes sense.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Introducing: Seaton Submersive F2 HP Subwoofers (Rosenut)

 

 

 

 

 

 




I think I'll be writing an essay or two to describe the performance of these beauties! At first, Audyssey had me disappointed, until I started tweaking and fine-tuning. Tomorrow, more room treatments arrive, and I shall be running Audyssey AGAIN. With pleasure 










Unboxing video is in the works. These things are really packaged well!


----------



## wkingincharge

Wooow!!!! Very Nice!!! The choice of finish is one of my favorites


I look forward to your review once you have it all tuned, but I am certain the impact these add are already noticeable from your previous subwoofer.


----------



## aldiallo

WOOOOOW










are those 15 or 18" drivers on them? they look like killers!! congratulation for those Matt, must be quite impressive., BTW what's your feeling compared to you old and huge SVS?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/720#post_22391801
> 
> 
> That's great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Have fun setting them up. Also good news on the traps. I have a feeling that with the amount of traps you have, and where you are placing them, you will notice a difference. Your placement should work out well. I don't know how high your ceiling is, but I was told by GIK that *having panels on the ceiling(over your head) can really make a big impact as well*. You might want to think about that as well. But 5 traps you bought should make a noticeable difference in your room. It should be a good time setting up the subs and the treatments. I would wait until both(subs and traps) are in place before you do your room correction again.



Yes, according to my limited experience as well.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/720#post_22392014
> 
> 
> Frank,
> 
> what's with the vegeterian cooking??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway count me in for a visit of Matt's awesome room!
> 
> Al's also looking forward to win the loto!!



LOL, I'm a vegetarian, so for a very small lotto-inspired fee, I can share my recipies with you guys!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/720#post_22392045
> 
> 
> Matt offered, I will take it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al I guess we will all meet there.



Yes indeed! Remember to park the Ferrari behind the house!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/720#post_22394996
> 
> 
> Matt,
> 
> PM replied to. Let me know if you got it and if it makes sense.



Mike, received and replied to. Definitely makes sense.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/720#post_22397600
> 
> 
> Wooow!!!! Very Nice!!! The choice of finish is one of my favorites
> 
> I look forward to your review once you have it all tuned, but I am certain the impact these add are already noticeable from your previous subwoofer.



Gracias! I had been eyeing that finish for months and almost didn't get the finish due to the added cost, but when I considered the fact that ill have these fir a good decade, it then seemed worthwhile. The are certainly a few steps above my previous sub.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/720#post_22397849
> 
> 
> WOOOOOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are those 15 or 18" drivers on them? they look like killers!! congratulation for those Matt, must be quite impressive., BTW what's your feeling compared to you old and huge SVS?



Hey Al! I appreciate the Congrats man....these are 15" drivers! They are certainly superior to the SVS in every way--i don't know how Mark and his team do it, but these subs are great!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/720#post_22397998
> 
> 
> Yes, according to my limited experience as well.



Per Mikes advice, I'm going to try ceiling mounting a GIK 242 panel this evening. My ceiling has a very...liberal popcorn finish, so I don't know if that will affect stability, but its worth a shot for sure.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/690#post_22391649
> 
> 
> Hey Matt,
> 
> Welcome back, looks like you did enjoy the vacation and I can certainly understand why you want to go back!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway now you're back in business and you been quite busy by the looks of it, really looking foward to the unboxing of the subs and the installation of the mouse sound traps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my side I'm looking forward to the end of the month so that I can get the wireworld power cords for my gear, also looking for a second sub and take benefit of the 5509 ability to run 2 subs as the Integra.
> 
> I'm holding the projection project for next year, that leaves me some extra time to save some extra money and go for a good projector and screen and also to convince the wife which is clearly not the easiest part!



Greetings Al, how have you been? Enjoying that very sleek rack in the new place? Ah! Convincing the wife is certainly the hardest part of your future plans! Its worth pursuing though. Which sub models are you looking at to find that 2nd sub??


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/690#post_22391745
> 
> 
> No probs Matt. I let my wife know we have our vegetarain cooking consultant if we win lotto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franks Lotto To Do
> Ask Matt to be our Vegetarian Cooking Consultant - tick
> Go to Cedia
> Go see Matt and have a listen to his aweome room.



A very cool and very kind to-do list! I'll lop $100k off the veggie-consultation price, because you're cool.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/720#post_22397536
> 
> 
> Introducing: Seaton Submersive F2 HP Subwoofers (Rosenut)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll be writing an essay or two to describe the performance of these beauties! At first, Audyssey had me disappointed, until I started tweaking and fine-tuning. Tomorrow, more room treatments arrive, and I shall be running Audyssey AGAIN. With pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unboxing video is in the works. These things are really packaged well!



Congratulations Matt. They look very nice Im sure you will be very pleased with them


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/720#post_22398031
> 
> 
> Greetings Al, how have you been? Enjoying that very sleek rack in the new place? Ah! Convincing the wife is certainly the hardest part of your future plans! Its worth pursuing though. Which sub models are you looking at to find that 2nd sub??
> 
> A very cool and very kind to-do list! I'll lop $100k off the veggie-consultation price, because you're cool.



Thanks buddy Ill pocket the 100K and go buy something nice for myself. Wife doesnt need to know


----------



## aldiallo

Hey Matt,


I still don't know hwat I'll get but as I'm in an appartement I'm still wondering what's the best way to go, the sub I have is a 10" but I'm looking to upgrade to 2 12" or get myself another 10" just not to declare war to my neighbors!!







but I'm definetly convience that I will be better of 2 12" or 2 15" han with 2 10".


----------



## MIkeDuke

Matt, the F2's look simply incredible. I am looking forward to a more detailed review. I can imagine it will be like the one I wrote about 6 years ago when I first got the orginal SubMersive, Looking really good. I am also looking forward to hearing your thoughts once the traps are up. You will need to re-run Audyssey after that as well. But great stuff all arround.


----------



## BrolicBeast

 

My initial (Day 1) Submersive F2 HP (2400w) impressions:

 

Appearance & Build Quality


Upon placing the order for the Seaton Submersive F2 HP subwoofers, I had no doubt in my mind that the aesthetics portrayed on the Seaton Forum and on AVS would be even more positively striking in person.  This assertion was correct, as the appearance of these F2 subwoofers in the Rosenut finish is something that must be beheld in-person in order to truly be appreciated.  The design details (i.e. the sloping of the cabinet, leading to the front baffle, and the angular rear construction) is visually pleasing enough to be actual furniture.  The Submersive F2 itself is satisfyingly heavy and can be difficult to position.  I would recommend furniture sliders for those with a penchant for excessive positioning and tweaking. 

 

Setup


The physical setup of these F2 subwoofers was as simple as it gets.  The unit ships with a fairly long power cable and a single endedàXLR (Balanced)  cable adapter.  I already had two runs of single-ended cable from prior equipment, so these adapters were quite useful.  I connected the existing subwoofer cable to the XLR adapters, and then plugged the adapters’ XLR connection into the appropriate input on the rear of the F2.  I then plugged the power cable into each F2, which required a clockwise turn until a soft snap is heard, at which point, the connection becomes secure.  After that, I connected it to a dedicated 20 Amp circuit (one of two in my room).  Once complete, I set the power switch to the “On” position, and prepared to have my life changed.

 

Setup of the subwoofer in the equalization realm was a bit more difficult for me.  When I first turned the subwoofer on, my door nearly rattled off its hinges when I queued up my go-to bass scene from around the 1:50:00 mark in the penultimate set-piece battle on the Transformers Blu Ray.  I was so shocked at the output that I had to scramble for the mute button while I proceeded to lower the gain on both Submersives.  Once this was done, I ran Audyssey XT/32 (which required that I set each subwoofer to the 75Hz test tone), Once Audyssey was completed, the sound was extremely subdued (pun intended) and I began to worry that I had just wasted money.  Initially, I thought my corner bass traps (GIK Tri-Traps) were the culprits, so I removed them from the room and re-did the setup, but to no avail.  The sound was still quite muffled and subdued, so I replaced the tri-traps and re-ran Audyssey again.  Then, I began tweaking the volume knob on each subwoofer, and I realized that Audyssey simply set my subwoofer volume too low on the a/v processor.  Auto-EQ is meant to be a starting point for fine-tuning audio, and I wholeheartedly took that philosophy for all it was worth.  I turned the subwoofer up 5 clicks from the lowest setting, and instantly, I had bass such as I had never witnessed before in either room nor Cineplex.  That is when I smiled and I knew that I had purchased something very very special.  Let me state that at no point was either Submersive F2 at fault here, but rather the Audyssey processing utilized.  

 

Performance


The music and movies I tested out yesterday are too numerous for me to provide detailed narratives for each; however, I will divulge the media that offered the best immediate experience with the Submersive F2 HP subwoofers.  The first is a 96/24 track called Heartbeat from Head Fi’s compilation “Open Your Ears” album.  This track has pulsating bass that goes extremely loud.  When I first played the track, I wondered why the bass wasn’t booming throughout the room as it had when I had my SVS; it was at that point that I realized that what I was listening to actually sounded like a heartbeat—taut and defined, instead of a series of BOOMS that cheaply rattle the ears with no definition.  Make no mistake, too often, people confuse “boom” with “good bass.”  This is not the case at all.  The first time you hear true definition within a bass track, you can never go back to boomy bass.  I believe this extreme definition is resultant of the combination of the GIK tri-traps and the Submersive’s raw bass reproduction prowess.

 

Next, we have the pod emergence scene from War of the Worlds.  Up until yesterday, I never know what the big fuss was, in regards to this scene.  I’ve seen it mentioned many times on various subwoofer threads; however, never have I been impressed by the scene with my equipment; thus—as human nature insisted—I proceeded to instill the belief within myself that this scene was simply overhyped as it built momentum over the years.

 

I was wrong.

 

When I turned on that pod-emergence scene, my perception of the scene began the way it always did in the past.  “Here we go, time to be underwhelmed again.”  Well, when that first crack began running through the street, I kid you not—I began grinning, shouting “oooooh,” and, most importantly, I turned the volume UP to reference (my eyes are still shaking)!  Once that scene was over, I sat there in a daze as the rest of the film continued to play for 4-5 minutes.  Is this what being a Submersive owner is all about?  Why yes, yes it is.

 

Last but not least, there’s a Demonstration disc from Datasat Digital called Crop Circle.  This Demonstration doesn’t have overwhelming bass, but is has GREAT bass integrated with some of the best audio I’ve ever witnessed.  The Submersive worked seamlessly within this demonstration and had me smiling from ear-to-ear.  I cannot emphasize this enough: The Submersive F2 HPs are not merely for rattling teeth; there can be subtle as well, as it shows in this Datasat Crop Circle demonstration.

 

Material used to test out the Seaton Submersive F2 HP subwoofers consisted of

 

Movies:

War of the Worlds

Datasat Digital Crop Circle Demonstration Clip.

Master & Commander: Far Side of the World

Transformers: Dark of the Moon

Thor

Toy Story 3

 

Music

Too much to list.

 

Games:

Crysis 2

COD: Modern Warfare 3

Uncharted 2 & 3

Dead Space 2

 

Conclusion


The Seaton Submersive F2 HP subwoofer has opened my ears and I never want to close them.  The bass goes low and remains clean and taut, thus preserving definition at any volume; setup is easy, albeit the equalization of your preamp may require fine-tuning; and last but not least, the Submersive F2 cabinets are absolutely mesmerizing to look at.  Seaton Sound has found a customer for life.


----------



## Mark Seaton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/720#post_22398916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, we have the pod emergence scene from War of the Worlds.  Up until yesterday, I never know what the big fuss was, in regards to this scene.  I’ve seen it mentioned many times on various subwoofer threads; however, never have I been impressed by the scene with my equipment; thus—as human nature insisted—I proceeded to instill the belief within myself that this scene was simply overhyped as it built momentum over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> When I turned on that pod-emergence scene, my perception of the scene began the way it always did in the past.  “Here we go, time to be underwhelmed again.”  Well, when that first crack began running through the street, I kid you not—I began grinning, shouting “oooooh,” and, most importantly, I turned the volume UP to reference (my eyes are still shaking)!  Once that scene was over, I sat there in a daze as the rest of the film continued to play for 4-5 minutes.  Is this what being a Submersive owner is all about?  Why yes, yes it is.



Great play-by-play BrolicBeast. Thank you for the reporting and feedback. Welcome to our world of a serious and more extreme home theater experience.











After you add the Catalysts I might have to make a stop by to check what all the fuss is about when I'm in the area visiting family.


Enjoy!


----------



## MIkeDuke

I think all I need to say is







. Yep, that about does it. Glad that went above what you thought it would be. Hopefully the added traps also helped out. No go watch some more movies. I will add that what you felt is what I felt after I had the orignal submersive installed. I had a good sub but I had no idea what I was missing. Again, I am glad that it all worked out for the best. When you get the Cats, you may not want to leave your house







.


----------



## wkingincharge

Brolic I noticed that you have your F2's off to each side of your front soundstage which look great in my opinion for aesthetics and you already indicate they sound great. Did you plan this or do you see yourself moving them around to achieve better response if possible while incorporating your other bass traps. I read so much about moving dual setups around in these odd positions and I myself am getting ready double up on my subs in the next couple of weeks and locations are limited but ideally I liked them in front.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark Seaton*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/720#post_22399380
> 
> 
> Great play-by-play BrolicBeast. Thank you for the reporting and feedback. Welcome to our world of a serious and more extreme home theater experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you add the Catalysts I might have to make a stop by to check what all the fuss is about when I'm in the area visiting family.
> 
> Enjoy!



Greetings Mark! Thank you for the welcome into this brave new world and thank you for putting up with my eight million potential configuration requests as I decided what exactly I wanted to pursue, in the context of a complete system. I can't say enough about the aesthetic AND aural quality of these Submersive F2 HP subwoofers. After the Cats are setup, you're more than welcome to swing by. My entire neighborhood may soon be protesting the bass with signs, chants, and a viral video campaign or two, but the Submersive bass shields me from such malarkey







I am currently enjoying them as I type this with a special bass-centric Sonos playlist that I put together just for these subs.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/720#post_22398331
> 
> 
> Congratulations Matt. They look very nice Im sure you will be very pleased with them



Thanks Frank...man, I am still in half a state of shock that I own these subs that I've been dreaming about since around June.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/720#post_22398376
> 
> 
> Hey Matt,
> 
> I still don't know hwat I'll get but as I'm in an appartement I'm still wondering what's the best way to go, the sub I have is a 10" but I'm looking to upgrade to 2 12" or get myself another 10" just not to declare war to my neighbors!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I'm definetly convience that I will be better of 2 12" or 2 15" han with 2 10".


Ahhh, man--I remember being in an apartment some years ago--when I would flex my theater (a HTIB back then), the downstairs neighbor would hit her ceiling with a broomstick. You may be _safer_ adding a 10-incher man!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/720#post_22399521
> 
> 
> I think all I need to say is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yep, that about does it. Glad that went above what you thought it would be. Hopefully the added traps also helped out. No go watch some more movies. I will add that what you felt is what I felt after I had the orignal submersive installed. I had a good sub but I had no idea what I was missing. Again, I am glad that it all worked out for the best. When you get the Cats, you may not want to leave your house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Mikeeeeee, the trapsssss areeee awesomeeeee!!! I'm going to do a dedicated post about the traps.....these are life-changing. My ceiling wouldn't play nice with the third 242, so I'll probably just put that in the upstairs media room and put some more up there too. Once the Cats come, you're right.....I won't leave the house for days. I may take 2-3 days off from work, and just.....enjoy movies and music for 18 of the 24 hours in each day!!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/720#post_22400128
> 
> 
> Brolic I noticed that you have your F2's off to each side of your front soundstage which look great in my opinion for aesthetics and you already indicate they sound great. Did you plan this or do you see yourself moving them around to achieve better response if possible while incorporating your other bass traps. I read so much about moving dual setups around in these odd positions and I myself am getting ready double up on my subs in the next couple of weeks and locations are limited but ideally I liked them in front.



Greetings! I actually planned for them to occupy these positions. Due to the 100% satisfactory imaging I get from the LCR speakers, moving them to make room for adjustments to the Submersives' positions wasn't an option. I too have read about the multiple odd positions used. I find most of the folks do this in pursuit of perfect measurements, although I could be wrong. I put a lot (perhaps too much?) faith in Audyssey to work it's algorithms and get me a great sound with a given setup. I'm sure I'm about to be accused of blasphemy, but I'll take a slight hit (read: inaudible to the naked ear) to performance in exchange for great aesthetics in a theater. I plan on adding two more of these F2's once I get my Cat 12C's for LCR and 4 Cat 8C's for surround and surround back duty in here. It's going to be a LONG journey, but I'm proud to be making this journey with a company as great as Seaton Sound! What model subs are you going to double up on?


----------



## BrolicBeast

So..treatments are awesome! In addition to the two GIK Tri-Traps, I've added two 242 Acousitc Absorption Panels and two 244 Bass Traps. The result of the 242, 244, and Tri-Trap treatments is nothing short of revelatory. It takes a bit of getting used to at first--almost as if you're in a vacuum with just the speakers. But once I put on some music, I was shocked at the perfect imaging and clarity!!! The improvement is so difficult to describe, but I can definitely tell you that there IS a marked improvement. I feel as if I bought higher end speakers, and the subwoofers sound sublime with the treatments. I was a skeptic a couple of months ago, but now--I'll never be able to live without acoustic treatments again.


I was going to post a picture, but the black traps just don't show in any of the shots I take since the room is so dark.


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/740_20#post_22400734
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings! I actually planned for them to occupy these positions. Due to the 100% satisfactory imaging I get from the LCR speakers, moving them to make room for adjustments to the Submersives' positions wasn't an option. I too have read about the multiple odd positions used. I find most of the folks do this in pursuit of perfect measurements, although I could be wrong. I put a lot (perhaps too much?) faith in Audyssey to work it's algorithms and get me a great sound with a given setup. I'm sure I'm about to be accused of blasphemy, but I'll take a slight hit (read: inaudible to the naked ear) to performance in exchange for great aesthetics in a theater. I plan on adding two more of these F2's once I get my Cat 12C's for LCR and 4 Cat 8C's for surround and surround back duty in here. It's going to be a LONG journey, but I'm proud to be making this journey with a company as great as Seaton Sound! What model subs are you going to double up on?




I understand and agree that aesthetics and performance have tendency to fight one another sometimes. With plans for (2) more F2's and the Cats I predict you may never see another movie in the theaters lol!!!We all do these upgrades to see and hear improvements over time and maybe enlighten few others during the journey.I have a recently purchased Hsu ULS-15 and already have plans in place for a second one because since making the switch to a sealed design I have been blown away by the different sonic quality they offer.


----------



## Franin

Awesome review Matt. Good to see those subs have reached your expectations










You have an awesome system my friend.


----------



## MIkeDuke

OK, You see, even *I* know what I am talking about some times







. I a really glad the traps worked out for you, I experienced the same thing. It took me a while to get used to the sound. They guy who installed them for me could hear the difference right away just from talking in the room. Plus, I just read where you plan on adding two more F2's along with your other Cat speakers. That will be one strong system when it is complete. Again, glad it all worked out with the SubMersive subs and treatments, Have you re run the EQ yet? Once you get everything setup, it will be hard to go out to the theater again. Have fun and I look forward to any new videos you may post,


----------



## Burgundy83

This is amazing! I love your new system and I can't wait to read all of your reviews!!!


----------



## Burgundy83

BrolicBeast is my man and let me tell you something...I never thought theater's, big TV's and speakers were important. Well, thanks to BrolicBeast, I have my very own mini theater and I have a brand new Panasonic TC-P55GT50 and I love it! With the help of BrolicBeast, I am going to post some photos of my new mini theater! I love it and I am happy! I'm a lady who can't live without a theater and football!


I am Burgundy83 and you guys are awesome


----------



## Burgundy83

Congratulations BrolicBeast!!!


----------



## Bunga99

Brolic,


Congrats! They look stunning!









Awesome write up too! You should copy and paste the write up and pics in the Submersive thread here on AVS. I’m sure others would be very interested in your thoughts since not too many own an F2 yet.


You may be able to get even better performance out of those bad boys by adjusting the distance settings.

You are probably already aware of this if you spent some time in the SubMersive AVS thread but Mark has previously advised on the importance of Subwoofer distance settings in Receivers and Pre/Pro.

You will need to set your receiver -pre/pro on Dolby PLX Movie mode (not Music).


Craig John explains/illustrates how well it can work here and here . Here's some more details from Mark. There's even more of this info in the SubMersive AVS Thread.


I don’t have XTZ or OmniMic yet but I was able to follow the same procedure with an SPL meter and test tones I downloaded on Real Traps website . Even with my single SubMersive, it slightly increased by a db or 2 or 3 at and below my crossover point (which was needed and helped with the overall sound in my listening position). Mine only required 1.5ft increase after Audyssey settings. Others folks in the SubMersive AVS thread that are running multiple subs have benefited from 2 to 4 ft increase or decrease from what Audyssey originally set the sub distance at.


You plan to add 2 more F2s later?







How big is this room?


Thx,

Claude


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/720#post_22400841
> 
> 
> I understand and agree that aesthetics and performance have tendency to fight one another sometimes. With plans for (2) more F2's and the Cats I predict you may never see another movie in the theaters lol!!!We all do these upgrades to see and hear improvements over time and maybe enlighten few others during the journey.I have a recently purchased Hsu ULS-15 and already have plans in place for a second one because since making the switch to a sealed design I have been blown away by the different sonic quality they offer.



Ah, the ULS-15's are great performers acronym what I've read, and the price is out of this world. Its funny--5 years ago, I thought my old Infinity ps-12 was the pinnacle of subwoofers.....then I accidentally stumbled onto SVS, and I've been a subwoofer-head since. What are your favorite films/ music for bass demos?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/720#post_22401010
> 
> 
> Awesome review Matt. Good to see those subs have reached your expectations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have an awesome system my friend.



Thanks Frank! I definitely appreciate such a compliment from an AVS Sensei. *bows*


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/720#post_22401324
> 
> 
> OK, You see, even *I* know what I am talking about some times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I a really glad the traps worked out for you, I experienced the same thing. It took me a while to get used to the sound. They guy who installed them for me could hear the difference right away just from talking in the room. Plus, I just read where you plan on adding two more F2's along with your other Cat speakers. That will be one strong system when it is complete. Again, glad it all worked out with the SubMersive subs and treatments, Have you re run the EQ yet? Once you get everything setup, it will be hard to go out to the theater again. Have fun and I look forward to any new videos you may post,



Mike, you are the man!.....I'm going to shoot you a PM with more details, but running audyssey last night with all treatments up was a life-changing experience! I definitely have a video of the F2's on the way this weekend.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Burgundy83*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/720#post_22401969
> 
> 
> This is amazing! I love your new system and I can't wait to read all of your reviews!!!



Ladies and Gents, I give you: Lady BrolicBeast










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/720#post_22402174
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> Congrats! They look stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome write up too! You should copy and paste the write up and pics in the Submersive thread here on AVS. I’m sure others would be very interested in your thoughts since not too many own an F2 yet.
> 
> You may be able to get even better performance out of those bad boys by adjusting the distance settings.
> 
> You are probably already aware of this if you spent some time in the SubMersive AVS thread but Mark has previously advised on the importance of Subwoofer distance settings in Receivers and Pre/Pro.
> 
> You will need to set your receiver -pre/pro on Dolby PLX Movie mode (not Music).
> 
> Craig John explains/illustrates how well it can work here and here . Here's some more details from Mark. There's even more of this info in the SubMersive AVS Thread.
> 
> I don’t have XTZ or OmniMic yet but I was able to follow the same procedure with an SPL meter and test tones I downloaded on Real Traps website . Even with my single SubMersive, it slightly increased by a db or 2 or 3 at and below my crossover point (which was needed and helped with the overall sound in my listening position). Mine only required 1.5ft increase after Audyssey settings. Others folks in the SubMersive AVS thread that are running multiple subs have benefited from 2 to 4 ft increase or decrease from what Audyssey originally set the sub distance at.
> 
> You plan to add 2 more F2s later?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How big is this room?
> 
> Thx,
> 
> Claude



Hey Claude, Thanks for the kind words! I definitely appreciate that advice and the links too. I did read about the distance settings, but completely forgot about them in all the excitement. I'm going to make those changes tonight when I get home.


LOL, the room is 18x14. But I'm buying now so I don't have to buy later. This speaker configuration I'm building will last me 10 years!


----------



## jnnt29

BrolicBeast, I haven't visited your page for a while and all I can say is OMG!! The room is absolutely stunning! The F2s are incredibly beautiful! You commentary on the set up put me right there in the room. Great Job! As Mike Myers has said, “I'm not worthy!”







JT


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/750#post_22402431
> 
> 
> BrolicBeast, I haven't visited your page for a while and all I can say is OMG!! The room is absolutely stunning! The F2s are incredibly beautiful! You commentary on the set up put me right there in the room. Great Job! As Mike Myers has said, “I'm not worthy!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JT



Greetings JT and thank you for the complement







. We are ALL worthy of great bass  Achieving it, on the other hand, is quite a glorious journey!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Burgundy83*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/720#post_22402020
> 
> 
> BrolicBeast is my man and let me tell you something...I never thought theater's, big TV's and speakers were important. Well, thanks to BrolicBeast, I have my very own mini theater and I have a brand new Panasonic TC-P55GT50 and I love it! With the help of BrolicBeast, I am going to post some photos of my new mini theater! I love it and I am happy! I'm a lady who can't live without a theater and football!
> 
> I am Burgundy83 and you guys are awesome



Hey Burgundy83 welcome. I just read your lady brolicbeast







fantastic!! It good to see you here on AVS. It's nice to see you share the same interests as Matt, that is awesome. My wife understands my enjoyment for HT but I do I get the old "did we really need that?" Lol










Anyway looking forward in seeing some pics of your mini theatre and don't become a stranger in this forum.


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/740_20#post_22402420
> 
> 
> Ah, the ULS-15's are great performers acronym what I've read, and the price is out of this world. Its funny--5 years ago, I thought my old Infinity ps-12 was the pinnacle of subwoofers.....then I accidentally stumbled onto SVS, and I've been a subwoofer-head since. What are your favorite films/ music for bass demos?



Yes I have been very happy ULS owner and its a far far cry from my very first sub back in the day Polk PSW100 getting down to 19 hertz (no way lol!!!) Some of my favorite Bass demo films are Cloverfield, Terminator Salvation (The gas station scene to the bridge scene),Monster Inc if you like the toons, Music choices are an artist by the name Hugh Masekela- Hope a live Jazz /African piece recorded at Blues Alley down in Georgetown, Sheila E Writes of Passage. I think you are going to find yourself reviewing alot of your current movie music/material with the recent additions of room acoustics material and subs.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Putting the size of the F2 into perspective.


----------



## drewTT

Dude, that's some serious sh!t. Congrats!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/750#post_22403712
> 
> 
> Dude, that's some serious sh!t. Congrats!



Thanks a lot bro!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Shots of the room treatments.


Front GIK 242 Acoustic Panels (Black)
 


Rear GIK 244 Bass Traps (Black)
 


Shot of front GIK 242 and corner GIK Tri-Trap


----------



## BrolicBeast

Hey all, here's the Seaton Submersive F2 HP Unboxing Video


----------



## pcweber111

lol couldn't wait to get them unboxed huh? Even kept your jacket on the whole time. You needed a light or two on, the video was a bit on the dark side. Even so though man do those subs look impressive. I am definitely jealous my friend. You've moved your sound into a whole different level of awesomeness.


----------



## Franin

Matt they look awesome. Well done my friend your LFE is know going to rock. By the way you might have to pay more on home insurance due to the subs might bring your home crumbling down










Btw I love your soprano bit when you unveil the subs.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/750#post_22406612
> 
> 
> lol couldn't wait to get them unboxed huh? Even kept your jacket on the whole time.



I don't blame him. No time for change


----------



## pcweber111

Yeah I've done the same lol. It's unboxing time, no need for such unnecessary stuff.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Great video. They do look pretty tall with both drivers on the front. I will be intrested in your thoughts on them. I am also assuming that like the "standard" submersive sub, the F2 has the switch for 15Hz and 19Hz. I would also be curious as to what setting you end up with and what difference you can tell between the two settings. BTW, they do look really nice.


----------



## mech27

Thanks for the video I can't wait to see the next one.


----------



## Burgundy83

Matthew, I have learned a lot from you…especially in the home theater department! For example, when choosing a subwoofer for your home sound system, you want to get the best value in terms of features and sound quality for the best price. You also introduced me to Acoustic Panels. Initially, I thought Acoustic Panels were a waste of space and money; not the case. I realized that quality acoustic treatments ensure that the sound in your theater reaches you with clarity and great impact. (I sound like you) LoL


----------



## Burgundy83









Thank you very much! This is a whole new world to me and I am excited! Matt is going to help me set up my mini theater and then I will upload some pictures soon. I see that you have an amazing theater…congrats to you too!


----------



## Burgundy83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/750#post_22403330
> 
> 
> Hey Burgundy83 welcome. I just read your lady brolicbeast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fantastic!! It good to see you here on AVS. It's nice to see you share the same interests as Matt, that is awesome. My wife understands my enjoyment for HT but I do I get the old "did we really need that?" Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway looking forward in seeing some pics of your mini theatre and don't become a stranger in this forum.


Thank you very much! This is a whole new world to me and I am excited! Matt is going to help me set up my mini theater and then I will upload some pictures soon. I see that you have an amazing theater…congrats to you too!


----------



## Burgundy83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/750#post_22402937
> 
> 
> Greetings JT and thank you for the complement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . We are ALL worthy of great bass  Achieving it, on the other hand, is quite a glorious journey!










Yes, and I can't wait to improve my home theater! Movies will never be the same again!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/750#post_22406612
> 
> 
> lol couldn't wait to get them unboxed huh? Even kept your jacket on the whole time. You needed a light or two on, the video was a bit on the dark side. Even so though man do those subs look impressive. I am definitely jealous my friend. You've moved your sound into a whole different level of awesomeness.



lol, No time for changing!!! 'twas time to get to it and snatch those right out their boxes!!! the whole room is dark--I had three different lamps on just to get it this bright! (paint is non-reflective flat black & dark gray).


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/750#post_22406678
> 
> 
> Matt they look awesome. Well done my friend your LFE is know going to rock. By the way you might have to pay more on home insurance due to the subs might bring your home crumbling down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw I love your soprano bit when you unveil the subs.



Thanks Frank! I really will need to upgrade my insurance to cover foundation fractures and window explosions. lol. Glad you like my singing performance....I'm signing autographs all week! They will be worth two to three hundred pennies one day.


----------



## mech27

I may have missed it but is there any reason why you went with the f2 instead of the HP just curious


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/750#post_22407702
> 
> 
> Great video. They do look pretty tall with both drivers on the front. I will be intrested in your thoughts on them. I am also assuming that like the "standard" submersive sub, the F2 has the switch for 15Hz and 19Hz. I would also be curious as to what setting you end up with and what difference you can tell between the two settings. BTW, they do look really nice.



Thanks Mike! Are you referring to he PGR1&2 buttons? If not, I need to reexamine the amp to see if I missed a feature! There is a white buttoni that says "20" on it, toward the bottom. I

Not yet sure what that's for. as far as PRG1&2, i found that PRG2 is simply great for my room and gives me goosebumps in scenes like the Iwo Jima scene from "The Pacific."


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mech27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/750#post_22409319
> 
> 
> I may have missed it but is there any reason why you went with the f2 instead of the HP just curious



Greetings! The sole reason I opted for the F2-HP's as opposed to the original HP is primarily aesthetics. i spent a while lusting after the JL Gotham form factor(not the sub, but the form factor!).....and once I saw seaton offered a similar form factor, I made sure its performance was up to par, and then began making plans for the purchase!


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/750#post_22409335
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike! Are you referring to he PGR1&2 buttons? If not, I need to reexamine the amp to see if I missed a feature! There is a white buttoni that says "20" on it, toward the bottom. I
> 
> Not yet sure what that's for. as far as PRG1&2, i found that PRG2 is simply great for my room and gives me goosebumps in scenes like the Iwo Jima scene from "The Pacific."


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/750#post_22409514
> 
> 
> Yes, that is what I meant. I don't know what the button with "20" on it means. So PRG2. I must be the only guy who has it on PRG1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Glad PRG2 works great for you.



I'm using PGM1 too. Looks like most prefer PGM1 as well in the PGM1/PGM2 Poll I did a year ago but each room and tastes are different. I tried PGM2 when I had my JTRs after running Audyssey and it worked great better than PGM1. For some reason now I prefer PGM1 with the Triad speakers after Audyseey does it thing. Both the graphs look the same from PGM1 from the JTRs to Triads after Audyssey but for some reason I prefer PGM1 with the Triads and preferred PGM2 with the JTRs. Either way its great to have the choice










The white 20 button is actually a 20A breaker. I believe the original SubMersive (1000W non HP) used a fuse but the HP gets a 20A breaker.


----------



## MIkeDuke

YAY, I am not the only one in PRG1







. But I do agree that it is great to have the choice.


----------



## aldiallo

Matt,


I must say that now every time I see your HT i jsut say WOW!


Now let me get this right, you're planning to have 4 of those baies in the room?







if so, Frank is right, you'll need to review your insurance!!










maybe I'm mistaking but I believe you did a Audyssey calibration, right? was it the standard one with the mic included with the processor or did you go for the Audyssey pro mic solution as I've heard is way accurate.


I'm planning to buy the pro calibration kit in order to do it at home.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/360#post_21478919
> 
> 
> 
> I've had Fathoms, and the Submersives are better subs in the 2 most important aspects... extension and output. Within their limits, the JL's are great and their sound quality is excellent. But the Submersives are their equal for SQ and beat them in every other way. The only reason, (IMO), to get Fathoms is if you absolutely need the form factor of the smaller box.
> 
> 
> 
> My $0.02.
> 
> 
> 
> Craig



This is the post that started it all. I had never even heard of Submersives before this point. I'd like to officially thank Craig for this.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/750#post_22411404
> 
> 
> Matt,
> 
> I must say that now every time I see your HT i jsut say WOW!
> 
> Now let me get this right, you're planning to have 4 of those baies in the room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if so, Frank is right, you'll need to review your insurance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I'm mistaking but I believe you did a Audyssey calibration, right? was it the standard one with the mic included with the processor or did you go for the Audyssey pro mic solution as I've heard is way accurate.
> 
> I'm planning to buy the pro calibration kit in order to do it at home.



Thanks Al














yup, eventually I'll have 4 of these; however, the idea is that I will have a much larger theater in my next house. Yup, I definitely used Audyssey, but it was the XT32 w/ included mic, not the Pro. Im actually getting ready to get into measuring as well. I may use Ominic or XTZ in conjunction with Audyssey. I'd love to hear your impressions, once you do Audyssey Pro.


BTW, I'm still loving that futuristic rack of yours!


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/700_100#post_22411565
> 
> 
> This is the post that started it all. I had never even heard of Submersives before this point. I'd like to officially thank Craig for this.



Does he get a finders fee or something? lol


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/780#post_22413980
> 
> 
> Does he get a finders fee or something? lol



Absolutely. It'll be: $thanks.00.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Check your PM for my reply to some of your other questions. If you did not get it let me know. I will try and send it again.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/750#post_22411565
> 
> 
> This is the post that started it all. I had never even heard of Submersives before this point. I'd like to officially thank Craig for this.



Just checkin' into your thread and saw this. I'm humbled. You are, of course, welcome. And I am absolutely certain you will enjoy your Seaton experience.










Craig


----------



## BrolicBeast

Yes indeed; up until that point, I was saving for a single JL Audio F113, but after you, as a respected member, mentioned the Submersive, I had to start the research. The results of that research speak for themselves, as two now sit in my theater. It's amazing what one post can do. Thanks for sharing that insight!


----------



## kevon27

Ah... The joy of being poor







and having to live out your dreams through other people.. I'm happy for your upgrade. The theater is looks terrific. What's next, Klipsch replacements?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/780#post_22421391
> 
> 
> Yes indeed; up until that point, I was saving for a single JL Audio F113, but after you, as a respected member, mentioned the Submersive, I had to start the research. The results of that research speak for themselves, as two now sit in my theater. It's amazing what one post can do. Thanks for sharing that insight!



Hopefully by the end of the year 2 will be 4 ?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/780a#post_22421867
> 
> 
> Ah... The joy of being poor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and having to live out your dreams through other people.. I'm happy for your upgrade. The theater is looks terrific. What's next, Klipsch replacements?



lol thanks! Yes sir, the klipsch are being replaced by early next year by a speaker system made by the manufacturer of my subwoofers. (Seaton Sound)


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/780#post_22424996
> 
> 
> Hopefully by the end of the year 2 will be 4 ?



Hey Frank, nah, I'm shooting for thre Seaton Catalyst 12C's before adding another pair of Submersives. I definitely won't have them by the end of the year though.


----------



## wkingincharge

Hey Brolic after reading your post a few others I decided to add some true room treatment from GIK this week and as this is all new territory for me how were they to install?? and have you gotten used to the improvements they offer??


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/780#post_22427872
> 
> 
> Hey Brolic after reading your post a few others I decided to add some true room treatment from GIK this week and as this is all new territory for me how were they to install?? and have you gotten used to the improvements they offer??



Hey, how's it going? Ah, the room treatments most certainly make a difference in your room. They were very easy to install. Each panel comes with a wire. You tie the wire to preinstalled posts in each side of the panel (vertical and horizontal post configurations are already there) and then simply use the wire to hang the panel on a screw. It's very simple and very easy to do. I've certainly grown accustomed to the improvements offered by the room treatments. Center channel vocals will certainly seem clearer, which at first, may seem "lower" in volume, but that's only because you're hearing the sound with a mitigated echo factor. Surround channels most certainly benefit from treatments as well, and the L&R channels will blow you away if you're a music guy. They are very well priced and it's great that the treatments can be added ad hoc (although, as you may know, GIK does offer complete room packages). What treatment config are you considering? If still undecided, it's cool. I spent about two weeks undecided, and made a decision at about 1:00am in the morning one night. Do you use Audyssey, MACC, or any of their ilk?


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/780_20#post_22428359
> 
> 
> Hey, how's it going? Ah, the room treatments most certainly make a difference in your room. They were very easy to install. Each panel comes with a wire. You tie the wire to preinstalled posts in each side of the panel (vertical and horizontal post configurations are already there) and then simply use the wire to hang the panel on a screw. It's very simple and very easy to do. I've certainly grown accustomed to the improvements offered by the room treatments. Center channel vocals will certainly seem clearer, which at first, may seem "lower" in volume, but that's only because you're hearing the sound with a mitigated echo factor. Surround channels most certainly benefit from treatments as well, and the L&R channels will blow you away if you're a music guy. They are very well priced and it's great that the treatments can be added ad hoc (although, as you may know, GIK does offer complete room packages). What treatment config are you considering? If still undecided, it's cool. I spent about two weeks undecided, and made a decision at about 1:00am in the morning one night. Do you use Audyssey, MACC, or any of their ilk?



I am good !!! enjoying a day of NFL and AVSing lol!!!


Sounds good on the installation of these panels as it was not much on their site. I look forward to hearing what they offer knowing my choices are just a start. I have read numerous post including yours most recently and wondered to myself how have I spent so much time updating my setup over the last few years and missed what these panels are said to offer so I went back and forth with (GIK great group) trying to decide what I needed to start and ended up being a couple Tri Traps and 244's. I am currently using Emo-Q but understand its far, far from perfection so with these treatments and more reading hopefully I can find a nice medium.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/780#post_22428433
> 
> 
> I am good !!! enjoying a day of NFL and AVSing lol!!!
> 
> Sounds good on the installation of these panels as it was not much on their site. I look forward to hearing what they offer knowing my choices are just a start. I have read numerous post including yours most recently and wondered to myself how have I spent so much time updating my setup over the last few years and missed what these panels are said to offer so I went back and forth with (GIK great group) trying to decide what I needed to start and ended up being a couple Tri Traps and 244's. I am currently using Emo-Q but understand its far, far from perfection so with these treatments and more reading hopefully I can find a nice medium.



Ah, I spent my Sunday doing the same thing! Lol.....how's the room treatment journey going? I was the same way about discovery of room treatments....it hit me like "how did I miss over the last few years?"







*shocked* lol.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Good to see that you still like what the room treatments have done for your room and system







.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/780#post_22431923
> 
> 
> Ah, I spent my Sunday doing the same thing! Lol.....how's the room treatment journey going? I was the same way about discovery of room treatments....it hit me like "how did I miss over the last few years?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *shocked* lol.



I agree I wish knew about Room Treatments when I first got into Home Theatre.


----------



## kevon27

I just thought about something.. Wouldn't you have to get your projector re-calibrated since you have a new screen and had the room painted? I would think the old calibration will be null and void after those changes.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/780#post_22432330
> 
> 
> Good to see that you still like what the room treatments have done for your room and system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Yes indeed, I still love them and am thinking about adding them to the upstairs media room as wel!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/780#post_22432447
> 
> 
> I agree I wish knew about Room Treatments when I first got into Home Theatre.



Better we find out late than never man! I still need to get an HAA Calibrator to advise on additional treatment configurations.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/780#post_22434727
> 
> 
> I just thought about something.. Wouldn't you have to get your projector re-calibrated since you have a new screen and had the room painted? I would think the old calibration will be null and void after those changes.



But alas, 'tis quite true. I'm holding off because I'm trying to decide on an RS56 upgrade this November. With 3D coming out that i actually care about these days, the ghosting on thie RS45 can be problematic at times. I'm awaiting reports on the 3D performance of the new crop of JVCs.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/780#post_22435323
> 
> 
> Better we find out late than never man! I still need to get an HAA Calibrator to advise on additional treatment configurations.



Your on the right track buddy


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/780_20#post_22431923
> 
> 
> Ah, I spent my Sunday doing the same thing! Lol.....how's the room treatment journey going? I was the same way about discovery of room treatments....it hit me like "how did I miss over the last few years?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *shocked* lol.



Yes!!! the room treatments made a huge difference Brolic still trying to adjust to them but I will say that they are a permanent part of this system/room and anything in the future.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/780#post_22438086
> 
> 
> Yes!!! the room treatments made a huge difference Brolic still trying to adjust to them but I will say that they are a permanent part of this system/room and anything in the future.



Happy to hear it bro!!!








The difference they make is astounding!!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/780#post_22435330
> 
> 
> But alas, 'tis quite true. I'm holding off because I'm trying to decide on an RS56 upgrade this November. With 3D coming out that i actually care about these days, the ghosting on thie RS45 can be problematic at times. I'm awaiting reports on the 3D performance of the new crop of JVCs.



Hey Matt have you heard how the new JVC are like regarding the 3D?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/780#post_22442647
> 
> 
> Hey Matt have you heard how the new JVC are like regarding the 3D?



What's up Frank! I haven't heard anything yet, but I'm keeping mu eyes glued to the forums and review sites. The second I see how they perform, I'll make my decision regarding the 56. If they haven't made improvements in 3D performance, I'll spring for the recalibration of the RS45/Lumagen combo (which I"ll get at a discount







)

How have your first couple weeks been with the RS60? Hey man, have you encountered any excessive noise with your Darblet?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/780#post_22444659
> 
> 
> What's up Frank! I haven't heard anything yet, but I'm keeping mu eyes glued to the forums and review sites. The second I see how they perform, I'll make my decision regarding the 56. If they haven't made improvements in 3D performance, I'll spring for the recalibration of the RS45/Lumagen combo (which I"ll get at a discount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> How have your first couple weeks been with the RS60? Hey man, have you encountered any excessive noise with your Darblet?



I hope JVC has made improvements, with all these new releases they should have least made some improvements. I enjoy my RS 60 what a difference coming from the RS10 but I can see I'm going have too get an Isf calibrator out here soon. Thx is ok but you can see differences esp in the whites.


My Darbee did excessive noise even at 45% with particular movies but I also experienced handshake issues quite a bit so I sold it. Great product but not for me.


Take care buddy.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/780#post_22444701
> 
> 
> I hope JVC has made improvements, with all these new releases they should have least made some improvements. I enjoy my RS 60 what a difference coming from the RS10 but I can see I'm going have too get an Isf calibrator out here soon. Thx is ok but you can see differences esp in the whites.
> 
> My Darbee did excessive noise even at 45% with particular movies but I also experienced handshake issues quite a bit so I sold it. Great product but not for me.
> 
> Take care buddy.



I'm going through something similar. On the films that it really works well on, the picture w/ the darbee is stunning. But....on the noisy films, it's REALLY bad. I ended up taking it out of the blu ray chain and just use it for gaming and satellite sources.

Glad to hear you're getting a visible difference from the RS10. There's nothing better than a marked improvement in performance in a new purchase!! Started any sleepover parties on those new chairs???!!!??? Those things look so plush and soft!!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/780#post_22444824
> 
> 
> I'm going through something similar. On the films that it really works well on, the picture w/ the darbee is stunning. But....on the noisy films, it's REALLY bad. I ended up taking it out of the blu ray chain and just use it for gaming and satellite sources.
> 
> Glad to hear you're getting a visible difference from the RS10. There's nothing better than a marked improvement in performance in a new purchase!! Started any sleepover parties on those new chairs???!!!??? Those things look so plush and soft!!



Those chairs were originally in our formal lounge. They're comfortable but won't put me too sleep. Actually I moved them again but this time to benefit me as I use the room 98% of the time.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/780#post_22435330
> 
> 
> . With 3D coming out that i actually care about these days, the ghosting on thie RS45 can be problematic at times.



One film that im intrested in watching in 3D is Avatar as I have never seen it in 3D. One question I have to ask Matt what is ghosting in 3D?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/780#post_22445631
> 
> 
> One film that im intrested in watching in 3D is Avatar as I have never seen it in 3D. One question I have to ask Matt what is ghosting in 3D?



Hey Frank, ghosting is a sort of double-vision that JVC's are notorious for. Next to certain images, there will be a translucent replica of the item(s) on screen to the

Eft or right (or on both sides) of the original item. It nas something to do with the 3D processing chip and the interaction w/ the glasses. The Avengers definitely has ghosting on JVC's. If you try Avengers 3D in your RS60, go to the "Invasion Begins" chapter. Ghosting is quite prevalent through this chapte and you'll see what I mean.


I'm definitely looking forward to the 3D release of Avatar. I just hope it's watchable w/ only minimal ghosting on my PJ.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/780#post_22447367
> 
> 
> Hey Frank, ghosting is a sort of double-vision that JVC's are notorious for. Next to certain images, there will be a translucent replica of the item(s) on screen to the
> 
> Eft or right (or on both sides) of the original item. It nas something to do with the 3D processing chip and the interaction w/ the glasses. The Avengers definitely has ghosting on JVC's. If you try Avengers 3D in your RS60, go to the "Invasion Begins" chapter. Ghosting is quite prevalent through this chapte and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> I'm definitely looking forward to the 3D release of Avatar. I just hope it's watchable w/ only minimal ghosting on my PJ.




I've got a feeling 3D on my projector will be useless but 2D looks amazing. I watched Avengers again to watch It on the RS60 and wow. The beginning scene there has been talk in other threads as its dark I have to say its not. The JVC -Stewart combination I could see everything and the detail, man unbelievable.

Have you seen it yet?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/780#post_22447486
> 
> 
> I've got a feeling 3D on my projector will be useless but 2D looks amazing. I watched Avengers again to watch It on the RS60 and wow. The beginning scene there has been talk in other threads as its dark I have to say its not. The JVC -Stewart combination I could see everything and the detail, man unbelievable.
> 
> Have you seen it yet?



Yes I have! Man--the JVC+Stewart combination is remarkable for The Avengers on blu ray. I definitely agree that the intro scene is not overly dark and is perfectly fitting for the location--an underground research facility. That entire film looks amazing. I actually watch certain scenes over and over again for Visual and Audio enjoyment


----------



## BrolicBeast

If anybody happens to be in the market for an Oppo BDP-93..... click here. 


Making room for an Oppo BDP-105


----------



## BrolicBeast

This is pretty strange, but after removing the Darbee DVP5000 (Darblet) from of my Blu Ray chain, I don't miss it at all. Now it simply resides at the Integra's HDMI output to the Lumagen (with the Oppo BDP-95 having its own direct path to the Lumagen.) All in all, I think the Darbee is 100% effective only about 60% of the time for blu rays in _my_ system. Mileage varies from user to user though. I still love it for gaming, as it works miracles and breaths new life into the games I own on "Game" mode at the 85% setting.


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/800_20#post_22452811
> 
> 
> If anybody happens to be in the market for an Oppo BDP-93..... click here.
> 
> Making room for an Oppo BDP-105



There is a huge buzz about these new Oppo's as it looks like they may be raising the bar higher.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Absolutely! What's so exciting (for me) is the ability to use either new model as a USB DAC. I have a monster PC connected to the theater, and I can now run the files on this computer through the Oppo, sans flash drive, with pristine quality. I'm sure the MHL HDMI input on the front will come in useful at some point in the future, but right now, it's that DAC capability.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/810#post_22452811
> 
> 
> If anybody happens to be in the market for an Oppo BDP-93..... click here.
> 
> Making room for an Oppo BDP-105



Oppo 105 Matt? Are they the same price as the bdp 93 when it was released?


----------



## BrolicBeast

Nope, they're about $100 more than the BDP-95 when it was released. Selling the 93 is just to put a dent in the overall price of the 105 (Since making recent theater changes downstairs, I rarely use the 93 that's upstairs) The plan is to put my current 95 up in the media room for future analog endeavors, and put the 105 in the theater rack (I'm eventually going to get a high-end analog pre-amp w/ theater bypass). I'm just planning for the future, as this is the last blu ray player I"m getting until 4k reaches a level of ubiquity.


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/810#post_22452811
> 
> 
> If anybody happens to be in the market for an Oppo BDP-93..... click here.
> *Making room for an Oppo BDP-105*



What, you too??


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/810#post_22453226
> 
> 
> Nope, they're about $100 more than the BDP-95 when it was released. Selling the 93 is just to put a dent in the overall price of the 105 (Since making recent theater changes downstairs, I rarely use the 93 that's upstairs) The plan is to put my current 95 up in the media room for future analog endeavors, and put the 105 in the theater rack (*I'm eventually going to get a high-end analog pre-amp w/ theater bypass*). I'm just planning for the future, as this is the last blu ray player I"m getting until 4k reaches a level of ubiquity.


you too, again??


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/810#post_22453226
> 
> 
> Nope, they're about $100 more than the BDP-95 when it was released. Selling the 93 is just to put a dent in the overall price of the 105 (Since making recent theater changes downstairs, I rarely use the 93 that's upstairs) The plan is to put my current 95 up in the media room for future analog endeavors, and put the 105 in the theater rack (I'm eventually going to get a high-end analog pre-amp w/ theater bypass). I'm just planning for the future, as this is the last blu ray player I"m getting until 4k reaches a level of ubiquity.



The oppo Blu ray are the better players in my rack. If I had to get rid of the two Blu rays for me it will be the Sony 380 and denon 2010.


----------



## aldiallo

I just came accross the below image and video and it reminded me the cats that Matt used to have.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/810#post_22453814
> 
> 
> you too, again??



Lol...the upgrade journey never ends!!!!! Also, I appreciate the cat videos man.....they definitely brought back memories of my Dusk and Dawn.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/810#post_22453828
> 
> 
> The oppo Blu ray are the better players in my rack. If I had to get rid of the two Blu rays for me it will be the Sony 380 and denon 2010.



Frank, most people have Blu ray collections. You, however, have a Blu ray PLAYER collection! Lol. That's a lot of players man....Oppo has been consistently delivering great HD performance since the days of the BDP-83!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/810#post_22463730
> 
> 
> Frank, most people have Blu ray collections. You, however, have a Blu ray PLAYER collection! Lol. That's a lot of players man....Oppo has been consistently delivering great HD performance since the days of the BDP-83!



lol, yeah I have issues


----------



## BrolicBeast

Just wanted to share: This is one of my old cats, Dawn, the day that I set up my first ever projector. She couldn't understand why the bird was so big. She kept leaving, hiding, and then running back to the screen trying to scare it. (I had the image paused, of course--amusement for us both). HA! Good times.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/810#post_22467640
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share: This is one of my old cats, Dawn, the day that I set up my first ever projector. She couldn't understand why the bird was so big. She kept leaving, hiding, and then running back to the screen trying to scare it. (I had the image paused, of course--amusement for us both). HA! Good times.



That's cool. It's good to see the reaction out of our pets. My puppy has noticed his reflection and keeps barking at himself


----------



## BrolicBeast

 If anybody's interested in an Oppo BDP-95, click here. 


Got some upgrades in the pipeline...


----------



## BrolicBeast

Guys, I am officially "cutting the cord".". I've just discovered Hulu Plus, which--combined with Netflix,--can provide all the casual viewing offerings I could want. I haven't made the call yet, since I'm trying to figure out how to get HBO Go ( primarily for Game of Thrones) without a dedicated subscription, but once I figure that out, the cut will be official. I DVR everything, including sports, which--as I get older--don't mean as much to me as they used to.


----------



## pcweber111

I miss cable for ESPN and a few others but eh it's been two years now and I've learned to live without it. It's not that big a deal really. Of course I'm not married but my son likes Netflix just fine. I figure if I had a spouse I'd probably end up going back to uverse because women it seems can't live without cable tv service.


----------



## drewTT

Missing MNF would be a little rough. Besides that, most of the stuff is crap. I sometimes can't believe I pay $100 a month for Directv just to watch like 3 channels. LOL


----------



## aldiallo

Matt,


I Went to a JBL Synthesis demo last weekend, they had a stewart screen, a huge DLP porjector , 2 JBL Everest on the front and 4 smaller jbl's which I can't remember the reference but what "literally" hit me was the 4 18" subs, one in each corner, the movie they were showing was Open Range, and man, you could really feel those gunshots!! I said to myself: That's what Matt will be feeling if he get the 4 submersives in his HT room, Damn, I'm jealous!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/810#post_22476043
> 
> 
> I miss cable for ESPN and a few others but eh it's been two years now and I've learned to live without it. It's not that big a deal really. Of course I'm not married but my son likes Netflix just fine. I figure if I had a spouse I'd probably end up going back to uverse because women it seems can't live without cable tv service.



Ahhhh, you have undertaken the plight that shall soon be mine! Yeah, my lady loves game shows and things of that ilk, but she doesn't live here--so I can enjoy all the non-subscription television I can handle!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/810#post_22479356
> 
> 
> Missing MNF would be a little rough. Besides that, most of the stuff is crap. I sometimes can't believe I pay $100 a month for Directv just to watch like 3 channels. LOL



Same thing I'm saying to myself! I pay about 130 a month, and I watch 3 or 4 channels tops! It's time for a change!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/810#post_22479531
> 
> 
> Matt,
> 
> I Went to a JBL Synthesis demo last weekend, they had a stewart screen, a huge DLP porjector , 2 JBL Everest on the front and 4 smaller jbl's which I can't remember the reference but what "literally" hit me was the 4 18" subs, one in each corner, the movie they were showing was Open Range, and man, you could really feel those gunshots!! I said to myself: That's what Matt will be feeling if he get the 4 submersives in his HT room, Damn, I'm jealous!!



Al, I'm jealous that you were able to go to a JBL Synthesis demo!!! lol.....man...that must have been an experience!!! I thought Open Range was an animated movie. It has funshots? Perhaps I'm thinking of another movie...Open Season perhaps? Man, I toy with the idea of pursuing the extra 2 Submersives F2 HP's before pursuing the Catalysts, but I go back and forth between the "before catalysts" and "after catalysts" stages. I can't make up my mind!! I wish I could have heard that 4-Sub setup! Man, I wish I could hear _any_ powerful 4-sub setup.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Ladies and gentlemen, the Oppo BDP-103 has been shipped!  I'm counting down the days until it's arrival, as I have no blu ray player (recently sold both my BDP 93 and 95 models) I can't wait to test out its functionality as a USB DAC.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/810#post_22463730
> 
> 
> Frank, most people have Blu ray collections. You, however, have a Blu ray PLAYER collection! Lol. That's a lot of players man....Oppo has been consistently delivering great HD performance since the days of the BDP-83!



And having seen this impressive BDP collection, I don't feel strange for having _two_.


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/810#post_22481882
> 
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, the Oppo BDP-103 has been shipped!  I'm counting down the days until it's arrival, as I have no blu ray player (recently sold both my BDP 93 and 95 models) I can't wait to test out its functionality as a USB DAC.


you went n the 103?? I thought you'll go for the 105!










the 4 subs is a WOW trust me!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/810#post_22482621
> 
> 
> you went n the 103?? I thought you'll go for the 105!



I got the email but they wont ship to Aust


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/810#post_22479531
> 
> 
> Matt,
> 
> I Went to a JBL Synthesis demo last weekend, they had a stewart screen, a huge DLP porjector , 2 JBL Everest on the front and 4 smaller jbl's which I can't remember the reference but what "literally" hit me was the 4 18" subs, one in each corner, the movie they were showing was Open Range, and man, you could really feel those gunshots!! I said to myself: That's what Matt will be feeling if he get the 4 submersives in his HT room, Damn, I'm jealous!!



That would of been awesome.


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/810#post_22482710
> 
> 
> I got the email but they wont ship to Aust



Hi Franin,


Did you try asking Oppo Uk?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/810#post_22482717
> 
> 
> That would of been awesome.



it was, belive me it was!!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/810#post_22482877
> 
> 
> Hi Franin,
> 
> Did you try asking Oppo Uk?



I didnt know there was one in the UK Ill have to check it out. Thank you


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/810#post_22482884
> 
> 
> I didnt know there was one in the UK Ill have to check it out. Thank you


I order my oppo 95 from them when it first came out!


----------



## aldiallo

a couple of pics of the jbl shyntesis demo taken by one of the guys of the French forum I usually go to, the room wasn't great but the demo was WOW!!


I have no idea of the projector's reference but it was huge.



you can see one of the sub behind the Everest speaker


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/840#post_22482894
> 
> 
> a couple of pics of the jbl shyntesis demo taken by one of the guys of the French forum I usually go to, the room wasn't great but the demo was WOW!!
> 
> I have no idea of the porjector's reference but it was huge.
> 
> you can see one of the sub behind the Everest speaker



Definitley good gear there.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Wow, great pics Al. Those Jbl speakers look quite potent!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/810#post_22482621
> 
> 
> you went n the 103?? I thought you'll go for the 105!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 4 subs is a WOW trust me!



Man, I decided to go with the 103 and pour the rest of the funds into some theater seating. My 7 year old sofa is severely out of place.


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/840#post_22482939
> 
> 
> Man, I decided to go with the 103 and pour the rest of the funds into some theater seating. My 7 year old sofa is severely out of place.


Wise decision as ou need to be confortably seated to enjoy those low frequencies from the submersives.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/840#post_22482939
> 
> 
> Man, I decided to go with the 103 and pour the rest of the funds into some theater seating. My 7 year old sofa is severely out of place.


Seats are really a good choice. I had a regular sofa in my room for the longest time. Then I said, the heck with it, I want recliners. I really wanted to be able to relax with my legs up like I saw in so many other systems. But, I was space constrained. I needed narrow seats so I could get two in my room. Lucky for me, I found lazy boy. They had some really nice seats and the size was perfect so I could get two. They are so comfy it's crazy. I would not call them "home theater" chairs since they don't have cup holders, but I can live with that. The other good thing is I was able to place the chair directly in the sweet spot unlike my seating position with the couch. What seats are you thinking about?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/840#post_22482975
> 
> 
> Wise decision as ou need to be confortably seated to enjoy those low frequencies from the submersives.



Thank you sir! 'Tis quite important to have one's feet kicked up as the walls argue with the Submersives...and lose!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/840#post_22482987
> 
> 
> Seats are really a good choice. I had a regular sofa in my room for the longest time. Then I said, the heck with it, I want recliners. I really wanted to be able to relax with my legs up like I saw in so many other systems. But, I was space constrained. I needed narrow seats so I could get two in my room. Lucky for me, I found lazy boy. They had some really nice seats and the size was perfect so I could get two. They are so comfy it's crazy. I would not call them "home theater" chairs since they don't have cup holders, but I can live with that. The other good thing is I was able to place the chair directly in the sweet spot unlike my seating position with the couch. What seats are you thinking about?



Ah, so you're familiar with the transition from casual seating to purpose-driven seating. I'm glad you were able to find the perfect comfortable solution man. I'm looking at three of these seTs in black : http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/htmarket_2232_109459213 I really like their design.


----------



## kevon27

So Brolic... are you broke yet??


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/840#post_22483305
> 
> 
> So Brolic... are you broke yet??



Lol...not yet, thanks to selling older gear to make room for newer gear! If I hadn't done that, I'd still be saving for my 2nd Submersive F2 HP! Things are about to slow down considerably though. I recently finished my second graduate degree and,well, lets just saythat Student Loans are the new gadget. Lol. I still have a plan for a speaker upgrade though...hopefully early 2013.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Ladies and gentlemen, my theater seats have been ordered







. 'Ti's a row of 3 seats.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/840#post_22483213
> 
> 
> Ah, so you're familiar with the transition from casual seating to purpose-driven seating. I'm glad you were able to find the perfect comfortable solution man. I'm looking at three of these seTs in black : http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/htmarket_2232_109459213 I really like their design.


Man those look sweet. I like mine but I do wish I the space for chairs like that.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/840#post_22483213
> 
> 
> Thank you sir! 'Tis quite important to have one's feet kicked up as the walls argue with the Submersives...and lose!
> 
> Ah, so you're familiar with the transition from casual seating to purpose-driven seating. I'm glad you were able to find the perfect comfortable solution man. I'm looking at three of these seTs in black : http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/htmarket_2232_109459213 I really like their design.



They're very nice


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/840#post_22484050
> 
> 
> Man those look sweet. I like mine but I do wish I the space for chairs like that.



Gracias Sr. Duke. I was trying to find your chairs in your thread, but could only find your older set.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/840#post_22485441
> 
> 
> They're very nice



Thanks Frank. Im still waiting for them to ship...I just hope I don't have to take a day off go receive them. Even if I do though, it'll be worth ithe hassle.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/840#post_22486146
> 
> 
> Gracias Sr. Duke. I was trying to find your chairs in your thread, but could only find your older set.
> 
> Thanks Frank. Im still waiting for them to ship...I just hope I don't have to take a day off go receive them. Even if I do though, it'll be worth ithe hassle.



When the time comes if you need any help in sick day exscuses we will be happy to help


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/840#post_22486146
> 
> 
> Gracias Sr. Duke. I was trying to find your chairs in your thread, but could only find your older set.


Sir







. I like being a knight







. Here are some pics of my chairs
 
 

]  

5ca8c840_vbattach220038.jpeg 65k .jpeg file
1bb4b0f1_vbattach220039.jpeg 83k .jpeg file
a24b6284_vbattach220036.jpeg 60k .jpeg file


That is what they look like. The leather is great and is very comfy. The only thing I don't have is a cup holder. Oh well. They serve me fine.

Hopefully by "older set" you did not mean these







.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Sir Duke, Knight and Protector of the Eastern Sylvanian Marches,


Nice seats.  Those remind me of the leather recliner that I have in my upstairs media room.  Very comfy with smooth wood arm rest. I don’t even miss the cup holder in that chair and I’m sure you forget there’s no cup holder as you immerse yourself in the JM Lab + Submersive sound!  Do you and Frank (Franin) have the same JM Lab speaker model?  I really, truly want to pick up the Catalyst 12-C’s, but…fiscal responsibility keeps delaying me.


If ever I find myself in the Sylvanian Marches, I shall be sure to contact both you and Sir John, Knight of Craigskeep and Protector of the Penn Vale.  From what’s been said at the council meetings, there be dragons in both your systems.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Yes, Frank and I have the same front speakers and center channel. He uses different surrounds then I do though. Yes, there be Dragons







. Yea, I really don't miss the cup holders to be honest. They are just what I need and really make the movie watching experience that much better. Also, yes, be sure to announce your intentions for venturing into the North country. My Keep should be available.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/840#post_22487103
> 
> 
> Yes, Frank and I have the same front speakers and center channel.



Calibrated well these speakers preform well. You cant go wrong with the beryluim tweeter.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/840#post_22489063
> 
> 
> Calibrated well these speakers preform well. You cant go wrong with the beryluim tweeter.



**In Homer Simpson Voice** "MMMMMMM Beryliummmmmmmmm"


----------



## BrolicBeast

Hey guys, here's a video I shot for the Lumagen RadianceMini 3D thread. Thought I'd share it here, for anyone on the fence of getting one for it's NLS abilities:


----------



## BrolicBeast

The Oppo BDP-103 comes tomorrow! The first movie up will be Prometheus 3D! I've heard very good things about the video and audio (read: bass) quality of this film. I'm looking forward to flexing these Submersives. Speaking of which, Bass Mekanik has a 10Hz to 20Hz track--it's insane. If you have a Sonos system (or if your computer is hooked up to your system and you have rhapsody), check out Bass Mekanik's Quad Maximus album. Great way to flex the prowess of your sub(s).


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/860_20#post_22496128
> 
> 
> The Oppo BDP-103 comes tomorrow! The first movie up will be Prometheus 3D! I've heard very good things about the video and audio (read: bass) quality of this film. I'm looking forward to flexing these Submersives. Speaking of which, Bass Mekanik has a 10Hz to 20Hz track--it's insane. If you have a Sonos system (or if your computer is hooked up to your system and you have rhapsody), check out Bass Mekanik's Quad Maximus album. Great way to flex the prowess of your sub(s).



I picked up my 93 right at the end of production so there is curiosity if I am missing anything with the introduction of the 103.


We watched Prometheus this weekend and its a pretty good movie for all the reasons you mentioned and is a keeper in my library.


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/840#post_22496028
> 
> 
> **In Homer Simpson Voice** "MMMMMMM Beryliummmmmmmmm"


I miss my old pair of Electra's 927 Be










Berylium tweeter rules!!


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/840#post_22497177
> 
> 
> I miss my old pair of Electra's 927 Be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berylium tweeter rules!!


I had the 927's also. I traded them in for the 1027's. I liked them very much but when the deal came up for the 1027's, I could not turn them down.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/840#post_22496368
> 
> 
> I picked up my 93 right at the end of production so there is curiosity if I am missing anything with the introduction of the 103.
> 
> We watched Prometheus this weekend and its a pretty good movie for all the reasons you mentioned and is a keeper in my library.




Watching Prometheus tonight on the 93, looking forward to it. Im curious to read the difference between the 93 and the 103 esp for blu ray.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/840#post_22497344
> 
> 
> I had the 927's also. I traded them in for the 1027's. I liked them very much but when the deal came up for the 1027's, I could not turn them down.



Good decision Mike


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/840#post_22497177
> 
> 
> I miss my old pair of Electra's 927 Be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berylium tweeter rules!!



I agree


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/840#post_22497392
> 
> 
> Good decision Mike


I agree!!


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/840#post_22497395
> 
> 
> I agree


----------



## MIkeDuke

Let's not take up Brolic's thread with how awesome my choice was to move to the 1027's







. I found that last video very interesting. Whether it's a lens thing, projector thing screen thing or a combo of all of them, if I could do a front projector setup, I think it would it would cool to have a setup that no matter what aspect ratio the movie is in, it will fill the entire screen with no black bars. You still digging the F2's? As if I need an answer to that one







.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/840#post_22497522
> 
> 
> Let's not take up Brolic's thread with how awesome my choice was to move to the 1027's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I found that last video very interesting. Whether it's a lens thing, projector thing screen thing or a combo of all of them, if I could do a front projector setup, I think it would it would cool to have a setup that no matter what aspect ratio the movie is in, it will fill the entire screen with no black bars. You still digging the F2's? As if I need an answer to that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Lol man I love discussions about great gear, whether on my thread or any other! Yeah man its a great feature of the Lumagen Processors. Its the only reason I was able to pursue. 2.35 screen! No black bars no matter what im watching! Im definity still lovinv these F2 subs a heck of a lot, and actually just contacted seaton sound go discuss my next steps for getting Rosenut 12-C's for my fron soundstage. They are a long way off, but we've all got to start somewhere.


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/840#post_22497522
> 
> 
> Let's not take up Brolic's thread with how awesome my choice was to move to the 1027's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I found that last video very interesting. Whether it's a lens thing, projector thing screen thing or a combo of all of them, if I could do a front projector setup, I think it would it would cool to have a setup that no matter what aspect ratio the movie is in, it will fill the entire screen with no black bars. You still digging the F2's? As if I need an answer to that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


agree but a pair of Utopia Maestro or Scala would also look good in Brolics room as he's looking for speakers upgrade!!










Now talking about that video it's making my hand itchy to sell my plasma screen and go an take the credit card and go buy a projector and screen !


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/870#post_22497586
> 
> 
> agree but a pair of Utopia Maestro or Scala would also look good in Brolics room as he's looking for speakers upgrade!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now talking about that video it's making my hand itchy to sell my plasma screen and go an take the credit card and go buy a projector and screen !



Yessss!!! That's the spirit!







. I see a projector in your future!! (The wife may see things a little differently though.) I,ve always admired Focal's design characteristics....ive also considered the Gradient Helsinki in the past (love the design) but there's no matching center. I think im going to stick with my heart's desire and shoot for the catalyst 12-C speakers in the rosenut finish eventually. I know if I got any other speaker, I'd stillwish I had the Cats.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/870#post_22498146
> 
> 
> Yessss!!! That's the spirit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I see a projector in your future!! (The wife may see things a little differently though.) I,ve always admired Focal's design characteristics....ive also considered the Gradient Helsinki in the past (love the design) but there's no matching center. I think im going to stick with my heart's desire and shoot for the catalyst 12-C speakers in the rosenut finish eventually. I know if I got any other speaker, I'd stillwish I had the Cats.


A defining principle I have had is the "no regret" clause. Get what you can that fits you needs and wants, and you will always be happy. I can say that I have no regrets in my purchases for my system. If your heart is stuck on the Cats, then that's that what you should get. Regret is not a nice feeling at all.

BTW, I heard the Scala's and Stella Utopia one time. The Scala's sure are sweet. But not for me. Truthfully, once I am done with my room(I still have some odds and ends) and once I finalize another major purchase, I may start and try and save for the Viva Utopia. They are expensive so it will take a long time, but I may try anyway. Enjoy that system and I hope you can get the Cats at some point.


----------



## ejusted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/840#post_22497344
> 
> 
> I had the 927's also. I traded them in for the 1027's. I liked them very much but when the deal came up for the 1027's, I could not turn them down.



Ever thought about giving the 1038's a try?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/870#post_22498425
> 
> 
> A defining principle I have had is the "no regret" clause. Get what you can that fits you needs and wants, and you will always be happy. I can say that I have no regrets in my purchases for my system. If your heart is stuck on the Cats, then that's that what you should get. Regret is not a nice feeling at all.
> 
> BTW, I heard the Scala's and Stella Utopia one time. The Scala's sure are sweet. But not for me. Truthfully, once I am done with my room(I still have some odds and ends) and once I finalize another major purchase, I may start and try and save for the Viva Utopia. They are expensive so it will take a long time, but I may try anyway. Enjoy that system and I hope you can get the Cats at some point.



 You know, one thing that I haven’t done?  High-End Listening at multiple dealers.  I think I owe it to myself to go around and listen to many speakers in the $3-4k each price range.  The last time I went on a listening binge,  it was to speakers in the 41k-1.5k each range.  The game has changed.  Focal, B&W, Triad, and a number of other great speakers are available to listen to.  I’ll also have to drive/fly somewhere to listen to the Cats as well.  Perhaps it’s time I widened my field of vision a bit.  I just checked out the viva Utopia….there are extremely expensive, but my gosh—they are beautiful to look at (and I’m sure, beautiful to listen to as well.)


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejusted*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/870#post_22498578
> 
> 
> Ever thought about giving the 1038's a try?


I heard the 1028's at the same place I heard the Utopia speakers. They are really good. I think the 1038's really need a very big room to sound their best. The Viva's would be a better fit because I don't they would overload the room like the 1038's would. This is of course all just fun and games because I am not even in the mind set of changing speakers yet. The 1027's sound very good in my room. The price I paid for the 1027's makes them almost impossible to give up when I think about how much I would have to spend to meet or beat them. Plus, even though I say I want the Viva's, it doesn't mean it will happen. But back to your original question, I am sure the 1038's are fantastic but they are probably too much for my room. The 1028 is also fine speaker. I can say without any issue, they out perform my 1027's. I know I said I wanted the Viva's, but truthfully, I would be dishonest if I said that I would also not look at the 1028's as an option as well.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I know the Viva's are expensive. Many people will dismiss them just because of that fact. But I have been following Focal, and I have been a Focal fan and supporter for a long time. One thing I do know is that when you get to the Utopia range, the gloves are off. They take price out of the equation and simple try and build the best speakers they can. Focal knows that they will never be their bread and butter but that does not mean that they should not be made. Also, the Viva's are on the low end of the price scale in the Utopia range. The Diablo is lower but it only goes up after the Viva. Stores are always tough. You have to hope that they have everything setup right. That being said, I do think it is a good thing to get out and try and listen to all you can. That doesn't mean you will change your mind. It just means you are more informed, I have heard a lot of speakers in my time. That was the only way I could figure out what I liked and what I did not. It is a good exercise and recommend that people do it with an open mind. Just because something is expensive does not mean it is not worth the money. If I had the space and the money, who knows what I would do







.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/840#post_22496368
> 
> 
> I picked up my 93 right at the end of production so there is curiosity if I am missing anything with the introduction of the 103.
> 
> We watched Prometheus this weekend and its a pretty good movie for all the reasons you mentioned and is a keeper in my library.



Not much different, actually. I only did the upgrade for the new HDMI and USB input options. You are all set with the 93! I missed the delivery, but when I do get the 103 tomorrow, I'll be sure to "make sure" (turn blu rays up to reference and grin at the picture for hours) the a/v quality has been maintained between models.


----------



## kevon27

Brolic.. Why did you waste your time and money getting the 103 when we all know that in less in about 3 months you'll upgrade to the 105?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/870#post_22500090
> 
> 
> Brolic.. Why did you waste your time and money getting the 103 when we all know that in less in about 3 months you'll upgrade to the 105?



lol but alas, 'twas no waste....if I upgrade, then the 103 goes in the upstairs media room! It's very likely that I will upgrade eventually--but I'm in no rush.


----------



## audioguy

If your primary interest is HT, don't bother auditioning other speakers. I have owned Wilsons and a lot of other mega expensive speakers (then you get to buy amps), and nothing comes close to Cats at even 2 to 3 to 4 to 5 times the price. Not even close !!!!!


i have a good buddy with $65,000 Magicos along with $33,000 amps/preamps (and two SubMersives) and he will tell you my HT kills his ( NOT for 2 channel however).


Get 3 Catalysts!!!


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/870#post_22500473
> 
> 
> If your primary interest is HT, don't bother auditioning other speakers. I have owned Wilsons and a lot of other mega expensive speakers (then you get to buy amps), and nothing comes close to Cats at even 2 to 3 to 4 to 5 times the price. Not even close !!!!!
> 
> i have a good buddy with $65,000 Magicos along with $33,000 amps/preamps (and two SubMersives) and he will tell you my HT kills his ( NOT for 2 channel however).
> 
> Get 3 Catalysts!!!


I would agree but from the Brolic's video you can see on youtube you can tell that Brolic also loves music, you should listen to him singing!!










so 3 Catalyst for the HT room and Scala for the Media room ; I think we got a good deal!!


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/870#post_22500738
> 
> 
> I would agree but from the Brolic's video you can see on youtube you can tell that Brolic also loves music, you should listen to him singing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so 3 Catalyst for the HT room and Scala Utopia for the Media room ; I think we got a good deal!!


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/870#post_22498146
> 
> 
> Yessss!!! That's the spirit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I see a projector in your future!! (The wife may see things a little differently though.) I,ve always admired Focal's design characteristics....ive also considered the Gradient Helsinki in the past (love the design) but there's no matching center. I think im going to stick with my heart's desire and shoot for the catalyst 12-C speakers in the rosenut finish eventually. I know if I got any other speaker, I'd stillwish I had the Cats.


I see that we're looking into the same direction, I also see a projector in my future, the question is how long would I resist before cracking up!!


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/870#post_22500738
> 
> 
> I would agree but from the Brolic's video you can see on youtube you can tell that Brolic also loves music, you should listen to him singing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so 3 Catalyst for the HT room and Scala for the Media room ; I think we got a good deal!!



My previous stereo (amp and speaker combination) had an MSRP of about $35,000. Two Cats and two SubMersives about $11,000. I'd still take my Cats/SubMersives at 1/3rd the price for just stereo. I did not mean to downplay the Cats for music. They are INCREDIBLE !!!


Just sayin'


----------



## aldiallo

Hi Matt,


Is the 103 in yet??










I'll be out this saturday on a projectors' hunt!!










Do you guys think I should be choosing the screen prior to choosing the projector or should I proceed the other way around? the plan is to buy the gear beginning of next year.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/870#post_22500473
> 
> 
> If your primary interest is HT, don't bother auditioning other speakers. I have owned Wilsons and a lot of other mega expensive speakers (then you get to buy amps), and nothing comes close to Cats at even 2 to 3 to 4 to 5 times the price. Not even close !!!!!
> 
> i have a good buddy with $65,000 Magicos along with $33,000 amps/preamps (and two SubMersives) and he will tell you my HT kills his ( NOT for 2 channel however).
> 
> Get 3 Catalysts!!!



Wow, I definitely appreciate the insight.....out performing brands like Wilson and Magico is no small feat! My inspiration grows!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/870#post_22500741
> 
> 
> I see that we're looking into the same direction, I also see a projector in my future, the question is how long would I resist before cracking up!!



Lol...how long can you resist?......in the words of Locutus, 7 of 9, and other members of The Borg: Resistance is Futile.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/870#post_22501092
> 
> 
> My previous stereo (amp and speaker combination) had an MSRP of about $35,000. Two Cats and two SubMersives about $11,000. I'd still take my Cats/SubMersives at 1/3rd the price for just stereo. I did not mean to downplay the Cats for music. They are INCREDIBLE !!!
> 
> Just sayin'



In terms of my love of movies v. Music, the pendelum has certainly been swinging toward the middle, where it once swayed (and stayed) on the movie side. Jeff had remarkable things to sayabout your catalyst system...I'm in the process of searching for a local audition (with a flash drive full of flac files, no doubt.)


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/870#post_22504410
> 
> 
> Hi Matt,
> 
> Is the 103 in yet??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be out this saturday on a projectors' hunt!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys think I should be choosing the screen prior to choosing the projector or should I proceed the other way around? the plan is to buy the gear beginning of next year.



Hey Al, yup the103 did indeed arrive yesterday. I broke it in with Prometheus 3D. Mygoodness, what an amazing a/v experience! Best 3D that i've ever witnessed. Mannnnn, I'm happy tohear that you're embarking knthe wonderful journeyof "the projector search." Getting the projector first is agood idea, since you're better able to determine the size you want for your screen once you seethe image on a wall in your space!


Forgive any typos guys.....this kindle fire keyboard is...less than adequate.


----------



## BrolicBeast

An audiophile at work was nice enough to lend me his XTZ package today! I will measuring all weekend. My strategy will be to disable Audyssey and emove all treatments, measure, then re-insert the treatments one-by-one, with a measurement inbetween. Is this a good way to go about it? Any suggestions?


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/870#post_22507823
> 
> 
> An audiophile at work was nice enough to lend me his XTZ package today! I will measuring all weekend. My strategy will be to disable Audyssey and emove all treatments, measure, then re-insert the treatments one-by-one, with a measurement inbetween. Is this a good way to go about it? Any suggestions?


That's a good program. It's what Craig used to measure my room. It was very helpful in seeing what my system was doing after making changes with the EQ. First, you should get a bass line measurement of your room with no treatments at all. That program has a lot things it can measure but I might just focus on the RTA one an the RT-60 chart. The first one is a full range chart of your system and the second one is the response time of your system(i.E how long the sound reverberates in the room). If you want, you could do one treatment at a time and measure. It would take time but it would also be interesting to see the progress. I am sure it would be visible on the charts, Is it needed? Probably not. I did not do it that way. I guess you could say I was lucky with the amount of treatments I bought and where I placed them. I put up all of my treatments and then Craig measured my room. But, I have yet to measure my room with an RTA chart and a RT-60 chart since I got the Audyessy in my system. I am interested to see what those charts look like, Anyway, this is the fun part now, Looking forward to seeing your progress on this. Make sure you post the charts as well. That way we can see the progress and maybe others can offer their input as well.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/870#post_22507823
> 
> 
> An audiophile at work was nice enough to lend me his XTZ package today! I will measuring all weekend. My strategy will be to disable Audyssey and emove all treatments, measure, then re-insert the treatments one-by-one, with a measurement inbetween. Is this a good way to go about it? Any suggestions?


Is it the "Pro" xtz? "Pro has a better mic and higher resolution measurements.


I would focus on the FR measurements and the 2D Waterfalls. They are the screen that xtz opens up to. You can switch back and forth between them by clicking the small graph in the upper right corner:

 


If you need any help understanding the graphs or using the program, PM me and I'll try to help. Good luck and have fun!










Craig


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/870#post_22509324
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> Craig



Can we say "incredible lack of bass ringing" WOW!!


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/870#post_22509717
> 
> 
> Can we say "incredible lack of bass ringing" WOW!!



Thanks Chuck! Fortunately, it sounds the way it measures.










Craig


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/880_20#post_22507823
> 
> 
> An audiophile at work was nice enough to lend me his XTZ package today! I will measuring all weekend. My strategy will be to disable Audyssey and emove all treatments, measure, then re-insert the treatments one-by-one, with a measurement inbetween. Is this a good way to go about it? Any suggestions?



Sounds like fun this weekend!!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Thanks for the input guys. I couldn't get any sound Through my RCA splitter for full system measurement (very frustrating) and my subwoofer cables are run through the wall into the equipment closet in such a way that I'd have to undo the rack just to untangle them enough to give them the flexibility to re-nter the room through the projector hole. In sum--I have to purchase new subwoofer cable to do the sub measurements, as there's no way I'm disassembling my entire rack to untangle the subwoofer cables, as I wouldn't have it and the gear back together in time for Monday (when I return the XTZ). Unless I can figure out why I'm not getting any sound through my RCA splitter to RCA inputs on my Integra processor, I shan't be measuring this go round.


Craig, if I get sound, I'll definitely be PM-ing you, as I don't know what the graph you posted indicates (outside of the minimal "decay?" that audioguy referred to).


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/870#post_22510235
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input guys. I couldn't get any sound Through my RCA splitter for full system measurement (very frustrating) and my subwoofer cables are run through the wall into the equipment closet in such a way that I'd have to undo the rack just to untangle them enough to give them the flexibility to re-nter the room through the projector hole. In sum--I have to purchase new subwoofer cable to do the sub measurements, as there's no way I'm disassembling my entire rack to untangle the subwoofer cables, as I wouldn't have it and the gear back together in time for Monday (when I return the XTZ). Unless I can figure out why I'm not getting any sound through my RCA splitter to RCA inputs on my Integra processor, I shan't be measuring this go round.
> 
> Craig, if I get sound, I'll definitely be PM-ing you, as I don't know what the graph you posted indicates (outside of the minimal "decay?" that audioguy referred to).


Just get a new splitter. They're $10 at Radio Shack. Plug the split outputs into the L/R Aux inputs, (or any unused input), put that input in "Stereo" mode and you should be good to go.


What OS is your computer running? You might need to use this: 
xtz_room_analyzer_vista.pdf 20k .pdf file


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/870#post_22509324
> 
> 
> 
> Craig



This is a 2D waterfall that shows the "time" response of the bass, or the amount of time it takes for the bass to "decay" in the room. Time "0" starts on the left. The right side is is 250 milliseconds later. The left axis is frequency, from 8 Hz to 300 Hz. The "scale" on the right side displays SPL by color. Purple is equal to the initial SPL at time "0". Red is 10 dB lower SPL than the initial signal. Yellow is 20 dB below the initial signal. Cyan is 30 dB down, and dark blue is the signal passing into the background noise. The further to the left these colors extend, the more ringing you have in your room and system.


Here is a system that has very uneven frequency response and massive ringing:

 


You can see the huge humps in the FR. They are associated with lots of purple, red and yellow in the waterfall. You don't want that.







It means the bass is ringing in the room at the frequencies of the peaks. In fact, it is the ringing that causes the peaks in the FR. When the bass "rings" or resonates in the room, it make the bass muddy and boomy. If you want "tight" "articulate" and "fast" bass, you want to eliminate the ringing as much as possible.


The sealed Submersives have very well behaved transient response. They don't ring by themselves, so any ringing you find in your room is related to the room. Audyssey can do a very good job reducing ringing. Its' time domain filters work very well in this regard. Nonetheless, anything you can do to improve your room before Audyssey, the better the result you'll get with Audyssey.


Craig


----------



## BrolicBeast

Well, after an entire weekend of tweaking and measuring (I can't remember the last time I spent so much time on a single action), and with the thorough explanations of the mighty craig john, I've completed my measurement & tweaking journey for now. I actually ended up moving the subwoofers to face the rear of the room (as opposed to being angled toward the listening position for "stylistic purposes" They simply measured better straight ahead. I measured with and without the corner traps (corner traps make a difference), and put the subwoofers in about 8 different positions in the room before settling on their current position. What a fun journey this has been. I will post the graphs shortly.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Final Measurements:

*Room Analysis:*
 

*Time Domain:*


----------



## BrolicBeast

I can honestly say that there is a noticeable improvement In sound quality after using room measurements and subwoofer placement shifts to even out pre-audyssey response. What a difference!


----------



## MIkeDuke

Glad to see that the measurements and placement helped out. I know for me, we went though a similar process. Craig and Dennis were not happy with the response they were getting with my sub in the back corner. They asked if they could move it out of the corner. I said sure, if you think it would help. Well, it did. I think that made EQ'ing the sub much easier. Anyway, glad to see that the room keeps on getting better and better.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/900#post_22515722
> 
> 
> Glad to see that the measurements and placement helped out. I know for me, we went though a similar process. Craig and Dennis were not happy with the response they were getting with my sub in the back corner. They asked if they could move it out of the corner. I said sure, if you think it would help. Well, it did. I think that made EQ'ing the sub much easier. Anyway, glad to see that the room keeps on getting better and better.



The flexibility to move subs around is essential to making the most of measuring! Your flexibility gained you a room that you love. I had to move mine around to various places from corners to along the sidewalls, searching for the right measurements. Finally found the sweet spots somewhat close to their original locations, albeit with a completely different angle. The audible result? In a word: groovey


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/900#post_22517281
> 
> 
> The flexibility to move subs around is essential to making the most of measuring! Your flexibility gained you a room that you love. I had to move mine around to various places from corners to along the sidewalls, searching for the right measurements. Finally found the sweet spots somewhat close to their original locations, albeit with a completely different angle. The audible result? In a word: groovey


I agree it takes awhile to get the right spots


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/900#post_22522070
> 
> 
> I agree it takes awhile to get the right spots



Yeah man.....how much does Audyssey Pro Differ from normal xt32? Im thinking about taking that route.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/900#post_22523712
> 
> 
> Yeah man.....how much does Audyssey Pro Differ from normal xt32? Im thinking about taking that route.


From the Audyssey Pro FAQ:


> Quote:
> a)4. What are the differences between the Audyssey Pro Kit and regular MultEQ?
> 
> 
> There are several important differences:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pro mic is supplied with a calibration file unique to that particular mic and this results in an accuracy of +/- 0.5dB, as compared with the +/- 2dB of the 'consumer' versions of MultEQ. More accurate measurement makes for more accurate filters and therefore the likelihood of a superior resolution to your room's acoustic problems.
> 
> 
> Audyssey Pro allows for up to 32 measurement positions against the maximum of 8 in the 'consumer' versions. This is very useful when measuring and calibrating large or oddly shaped rooms where sampling a bigger area of the room can often lead to a more accurate final result.
> 
> 
> The extra processing power of the computer Pro runs on is used to analyse the data. One result of that is, unlike any other version of Audyssey MultEQ, different potential crossovers are ranked to optimise the splice with the satellites. Then, once you chose a crossover, again unlike any other version of Audyssey MultEQ, a unique high-pass filter is applied, optimised for that crossover.*
> 
> 
> Unlike any other version of Audyssey MultEQ, Pro allows you to save your measurements and then reload them at any time. You can save as many measurement files as your computer has room for (effectively a limitless number) and this can be very useful in allowing the freedom to try different measurements, mic positions etc, without the fear of 'losing forever' a known good calibration. If you dislike the new result, simply reload the previous one. By reloading a measurement file, an existing calibration can be fine-tuned by changing crossover selections and target curves, and by using the Curve Editor.
> 
> 
> Audyssey Pro creates a set of graphs (see right) showing the frequency response of each speaker measured in the room before calibration and the predicted result after calibration. The 'before' graphs can (and should) be used to 'measure your current system's performance' especially if you have no other means to do so. To make this easier and faster, you can run the minimum 3 mic position measurements. Another tip to make this easier is to use minimum configurations, ie select only Front Right/Left +Centre Channel to optimise placement of those speakers. Then add the sub(s) to do the sub(s). Once things look good in each respective 'before' graph, start over with all speakers selected and do a full run. The motto here is that the better the placement of speakers prior to running Audyssey Pro, the b etter the result is likely to be after running Audyssey Pro.
> 
> 
> Audyssey Pro also allows you to tweak the target curves using the Curve Editor. You can initially select from 3 different target curves (see j) x), choose whether to apply Midrange Compensation (see j) x) and finally you can customise your chosen curve using the Curve Editor (see j) x). You can use the same (reloaded) measurement file to create the custom curves - there is no need to re-run the calibration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Note that because the high pass filters are customised to the xover, theoretically one should not be as cavalier about changing crossovers in the AVR without first loading a Pro calibration created with that crossover selected.
> 
> 
> Thanks to AVS Member SoundOfMind for assistance with this Answer.



The entire FAQ is here:
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1346723/the-audyssey-pro-installer-kit-thread-faq-in-post-1/3030#post_22429521 


Craig


----------



## COACH2369

I could tell a huge difference when I had my room calibrated with Audyssey Pro, especially my new media room. IMO, it is well worth the cost of aquiring the license to do it. Or in my case, paying for the license and letting my go to calibrator work his magic..


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/900#post_22523712
> 
> 
> Yeah man.....how much does Audyssey Pro Differ from normal xt32? Im thinking about taking that route.



As Craig John posted.


Definitely worth it but I find it very time consuming.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I think if you have a big room, with multiple seats, the pro cal is probably worth it. For me(hopefully Craig will chime in) I think we did the max for standard XT32. That was 8 position for the mic. I think. In a very tight bubble (just like Craig did). I don't know what a pro cal would do for me. I mean, I have two seats, I am really the only one who cares to this level of SQ. In my small room, with how good I already measure, I wonder it's worth the effort. Probably not. But for a bigger room, with more seats, it would probably make a bigger difference. I know that it allows you to fine tune things even more (.E around the crossover point so that may make a difference.) But I also know that it would probably take even longer then the regular XT32 did. I just wonder if it's worth it to get _maybe_ a few percentage points higher when I am already happy. I can't see how it could make it worse and I admit, given what I just said, part of me is saying, I wonder...








.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/900#post_22523749
> 
> 
> From the Audyssey Pro FAQ:
> 
> The entire FAQ is here:
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1346723/the-audyssey-pro-installer-kit-thread-faq-in-post-1/3030#post_22429521
> 
> Craig



Thanks for that info Craig. Perfect explanation. It's the newfound love i've discovered for the measurable technical aspects of this audio hobby that have me thinking about the Pro route. Next up, I'm going to try to gain an understanding of the intricacies of video calibration (May even go get certified somewhere during a vacation week.)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/900#post_22525048
> 
> 
> I could tell a huge difference when I had my room calibrated with Audyssey Pro, especially my new media room. IMO, it is well worth the cost of aquiring the license to do it. Or in my case, paying for the license and letting my go to calibrator work his magic..



Glad you're all set up in the new place!!! If I went this route, I'd definitely have to get the license, as I am a habitual tweaker. lol. I hope you got that Lumagen set up for the 16:9-->2:35 NLS.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/900#post_22525062
> 
> 
> As Craig John posted.
> 
> Definitely worth it but I find it very time consuming.



I can imagine that. That's a lot of positions, and with each position holding the potential for increased accuracy, it can be a battle of will to determine when to stop clicking "Next Measurement." Also, I'm finally getting Tom Huffman to update my Lumagen/RS45 calibration to match the new Stewart Studiotek 130 G3 and also to finally get calibrated for 3D as well. He did a remarkable job with the Lumagen/JVC combo with my last screen, and I know this update will make my grin even wider when I watch movies.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/900#post_22525323
> 
> 
> I think if you have a big room, with multiple seats, the pro cal is probably worth it. For me(hopefully Craig will chime in) I think we did the max for standard XT32. That was 8 position for the mic. I think. In a very tight bubble (just like Craig did). I don't know what a pro cal would do for me. I mean, I have two seats, I am really the only one who cares to this level of SQ. In my small room, with how good I already measure, I wonder it's worth the effort. Probably not. But for a bigger room, with more seats, it would probably make a bigger difference. I know that it allows you to fine tune things even more (.E around the crossover point so that may make a difference.) But I also know that it would probably take even longer then the regular XT32 did. I just wonder if it's worth it to get _maybe_ a few percentage points higher when I am already happy. I can't see how it could make it worse and I admit, given what I just said, part of me is saying, I wonder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



You raise an interesting point, Mike. Is it a worthwhile investment for small rooms? Hmmm...I only have three theater seats in mine--perhaps multiEqxt32 is enough (it's certianly wow-ing me now.)...ah, time to start the research process. BTW, what did you think of the three Sumersives at the meet you went to? Three!!! Makes me want to pursue another F2...


----------



## BrolicBeast

Pic of the new Home Theater Seating:

 


What a boost these reclining theater seats give to the "theater" experience!!!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/900#post_22527972
> 
> 
> Pic of the new Home Theater Seating:
> 
> 
> What a boost these reclining theater seats give to the "theater" experience!!!



Very nice looking seats there Matt. Congratulations they suit the room very well. Good colour choice too.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/900#post_22526637
> 
> 
> You raise an interesting point, Mike. Is it a worthwhile investment for small rooms? Hmmm...I only have three theater seats in mine--perhaps multiEqxt32 is enough (it's certianly wow-ing me now.)...ah, time to start the research process. BTW, what did you think of the three Sumersives at the meet you went to? Three!!! Makes me want to pursue another F2...


I had to leave before they got the SubMersive part of the test. But I have heard Craig's setup with three SubMersive HP's dispersed throughout the room and it was quite the experience. Had a lot of impact and power. BTW, those seats do look really nice. What kind are they(name)? I agree that adding recliners does do something cool to a home theater room. Mine are small, with no cup holders but they are very comfortable and the leather is just outstanding.


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/900#post_22527981
> 
> 
> Very nice looking seats there Matt. Congratulations they suit the room very well. Good colour choice too.


I must agree with every word Franin said!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/900#post_22527981
> 
> 
> Very nice looking seats there Matt. Congratulations they suit the room very well. Good colour choice too.



Thanks Frank! I searched high and low for seats to fit my needs. I stumbled upon these at just the right time.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/900#post_22528441
> 
> 
> I had to leave before they got the SubMersive part of the test. But I have heard Craig's setup with three SubMersive HP's dispersed throughout the room and it was quite the experience. Had a lot of impact and power. BTW, those seats do look really nice. What kind are they(name)? I agree that adding recliners does do something cool to a home theater room. Mine are small, with no cup holders but they are very comfortable and the leather is just outstanding.



Gracias! I appreciate the kind words Mike....these are from Coaster's Pavilion line. The value is a downright steal for three of these in a curved row configuration.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/900#post_22528703
> 
> 
> I must agree with every word Franin said!!



Thanks Al, i appreciate it...i was going to attempt typing in French, but i soon realized i dont know anything past "jeh meh pelle Matthew" (i know i butchered the spelling.) Lol


----------



## Burgundy83

Congratulations!!! I love your theater seats!


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/900#post_22528921
> 
> 
> Gracias! I appreciate the kind words Mike....these are from Coaster's Pavilion line. The value is a downright steal for three of these in a curved row configuration.



Just found them online. They look really good. I am sure they are very comfortable as well.


----------



## pcweber111

Wow I could go to sleep in those, very nice. That room is really starting to take on the theater room appeal. Keep it up!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/900#post_22527972
> 
> 
> Pic of the new Home Theater Seating:
> 
> 
> What a boost these reclining theater seats give to the "theater" experience!!!



And the "toe-in" is a good idea, plus a nice look. And they appear to be comfortable, a plus for sure.


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/900_20#post_22527972
> 
> 
> Pic of the new Home Theater Seating:
> 
> 
> What a boost these reclining theater seats give to the "theater" experience!!!



Very Cool !! Brolic that room has come along in a great way!!


I have to assume the center seat is yours lol!!!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/900#post_22526637
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine that. That's a lot of positions, and with each position holding the potential for increased accuracy, it can be a battle of will to determine when to stop clicking "Next Measurement." Also, I'm finally getting Tom Huffman to update my Lumagen/RS45 calibration to match the new Stewart Studiotek 130 G3 and also to finally get calibrated for 3D as well. He did a remarkable job with the Lumagen/JVC combo with my last screen, and I know this update will make my grin even wider when I watch movies.



Well the good thing about it is I guess for me and you we don't have to do 32 pos, bugger that. I got away at the end with 11 pos and I'm happy with the results.

It's good to get projector calibrated as the difference will be seen clearly, my hours are still very low and the THX mode is not that bad at all. The lumagen is an awesome video processor which I bet gets upgraded regularly with firmware upgrades while the dvdo duo barley gets looked at anymore by dvdo. I think they gave up on it









I would like to learn one day how to video calibrate my own gear, it will save me a lot of $$$


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/900#post_22532032
> 
> 
> Well the good thing about it is I guess for me and you we don't have to do 32 pos, bugger that. I got away at the end with 11 pos and I'm happy with the results.
> 
> It's good to get projector calibrated as the difference will be seen clearly, my hours are still very low and the THX mode is not that bad at all. The lumagen is an awesome video processor which I bet gets upgraded regularly with firmware upgrades while the dvdo duo barley gets looked at anymore by dvdo. I think they gave up on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to learn one day how to video calibrate my own gear, it will save me a lot of $$$



Yes, the last Duo firmware update I know of was August last year. The Radiance Mini 3D has had a bunch of updates. i looked at the update history (similar for the other processors, by the way). There are no dates, though, so I don't know when the last one was. But in general, as the Lumagens are more expensive than the Duo, the support _should_ be better.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/900#post_22528970
> 
> 
> Just found them online. They look really good. I am sure they are very comfortable as well.



They are very comfortable.....even more so than the sofa that they replaced!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/900#post_22530775
> 
> 
> And the "toe-in" is a good idea, plus a nice look. And they appear to be comfortable, a plus for sure.



Its funny.....i didn't even realize it at the time, but this group of 3 actually came in a curved configuration, so thankfully i didnt need to do any manual toe-in.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/900#post_22531857
> 
> 
> Very Cool !! Brolic that room has come along in a great way!!
> 
> I have to assume the center seat is yours lol!!!



Thanks man! Yes!!! The center seat is my main seat! Although sitting off to either side reminds me just how large the screen is.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Burgundy83*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/900#post_22528926
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! I love your theater seats!



Mucho Graciasssssss!!!!!!!! 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/900#post_22530748
> 
> 
> Wow I could go to sleep in those, very nice. That room is really starting to take on the theater room appeal. Keep it up!



Thank you kindly Sir!







Btw, im getting ready to do a new build w/ three GTX 680's for this room man!!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/900#post_22532032
> 
> 
> Well the good thing about it is I guess for me and you we don't have to do 32 pos, bugger that. I got away at the end with 11 pos and I'm happy with the results.
> 
> It's good to get projector calibrated as the difference will be seen clearly, my hours are still very low and the THX mode is not that bad at all. The lumagen is an awesome video processor which I bet gets upgraded regularly with firmware upgrades while the dvdo duo barley gets looked at anymore by dvdo. I think they gave up on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to learn one day how to video calibrate my own gear, it will save me a lot of $$$



Yeah man, the Lumagen gets pretty frequent updates. We just got one that allows fine-tuning of calibration at intervals set within a125 point scale. I'm glad you dont use all 32 points of measurement....I think 11 points is the right amount For your room man.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/900#post_22532195
> 
> 
> Yes, the last Duo firmware update I know of was August last year. The Radiance Mini 3D has had a bunch of updates. i looked at the update history (similar for the other processors, by the way). There are no dates, though, so I don't know when the last one was. But in general, as the Lumagens are more expensive than the Duo, the support _should_ be better.



Yeah the Lumagens are worth the premium charge man....I think the update files on the website have the dates in their filenames....I dont remember for sure though.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Sandy better not touch my theater gear. She can have the backyard fence though...


----------



## COACH2369

I would be nervous as heck with all the stuff you have.. My stuff would be on the second floor if I was in your situation..


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/900#post_22534808
> 
> 
> Sandy better not touch my theater gear. She can have the backyard fence though...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/900#post_22535166
> 
> 
> I would be nervous as heck with all the stuff you have.. My stuff would be on the second floor if I was in your situation..



Yes, all of us in the northeast and mid-atlantic should make or have made preparations. And (for those who do) pray.


----------



## jnnt29

Good wishes to all my AVS neighbors in Sandy's path..JT


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/900_100#post_22532597
> 
> 
> Thank you kindly Sir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, im getting ready to do a new build w/ three GTX 680's for this room man!!!!



AH, sounds awesome. Any idea on what else you'll be using? Also, I plan on doing something similiar to my new build with more than likely 7970 Ghz editions in x-fire. I'm getting the itch to do someting again so I better hurry up lol.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/900#post_22534808
> 
> 
> Sandy better not touch my theater gear. She can have the backyard fence though...



Take care Matt, be careful mate didn't realise you we're in it's path also.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/900#post_22535166
> 
> 
> I would be nervous as heck with all the stuff you have.. My stuff would be on the second floor if I was in your situation..



I agree


----------



## MIkeDuke

I am right in Sandy's path too. Hopefully won't be too bad but it is a massive storm and they are still calling for a lot of rain even though it may be a A Cat 1 by the time it hits me. My stuff is on the second foor so at least I am safe there. Hope every things works out. Good luck to all us east coast peeps and stay safe.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/930#post_22535963
> 
> 
> I am right in Sandy's path too. Hopefully won't be too bad but it is a massive storm and they are still calling for a lot of rain even though it may be a A Cat 1 by the time it hits me. My stuff is on the second foor so at least I am safe there. Hope every things works out. Good luck to all us east coast peeps and stay safe.




Stay safe too Mike, from what I heard over here in the news it's a very strong one. Good thing your gear is on the second floor.


----------



## aldiallo

For all of those in the US East Coast may God be with you, your familly and your gear if you're in Sandy's Path!


----------



## prepress

Because Sandy's so big it doesn't much matter where landfall is within the cone they've projected. It's not too bad right now here in Brooklyn, but it's supposed to get worse as the day progresses. We'll see. The three "P"s are essential: prayer, preparation and patience. I've done the first two (still doing the first) and hoping to have the third. A big gust just flared up. Wow.


Brolic, do you have any kind of insurance on your place or your stuff, just in case? If so, here's hoping you won't need it. All that nice gear would be expensive to replace.


----------



## BrolicBeast

We here on the north east and mid-atlantic regions of the US certainly appreciate the well wishes from each other, as well as the rest of the world. My insurance policy covers my theater's value...from 7 years ago. Its value is now 14x what it was in '05, so if my gear gets damaged, i'll be in trouble. ( Once Sandy was announced, I was not allowed to amend my policy last week) That being said, the gear is ready for transport & plastic bag storage upstairs, should i notice any signs of rising water levels outside.


Hurricane Irene last year was little more than a strong rainstorm by the time it got here. I'm hoping Sandy follows suit. There is a govt. shut-down, so thankfully i needn't head into the office today. To my fellow east-coasters, I'm praying for us all.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/930#post_22537032
> 
> 
> We here on the north east and mid-atlantic regions of the US certainly appreciate the well wishes from each other, as well as the rest of the world. My insurance policy covers my theater's value...from 7 years ago. Its value is now 14x what it was in '05, so if my gear gets damaged, i'll be in trouble. ( Once Sandy was announced, I was not allowed to amend my policy last week) That being said, the gear is ready for transport & plastic bag storage upstairs, should i notice any signs of rising water levels outside.
> 
> Hurricane Irene last year was little more than a strong rainstorm by the time it got here. I'm hoping Sandy follows suit. There is a govt. shut-down, so thankfully i needn't head into the office today. To my fellow east-coasters, I'm praying for us all.



+1 for sure. Amen!


----------



## MIkeDuke

We are getting pounded by the wind right now. It was so bad this morning that one of my neighbors tree came down and landed in our yard. Lucky for us it was a really big one so the house is fine. This thing is 1,000 miles long. It's a monster. Hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/930#post_22538264
> 
> 
> We are getting pounded by the wind right now. It was so bad this morning that one of my neighbors tree came down and landed in our yard. Lucky for us it was a really big one so the house is fine. This thing is 1,000 miles long. It's a monster. Hope everyone stays safe.



Wow, it's a good thing that tree didn't fall on anything vital. The wind is really picking up down here too. Trees seem to fall like flies down here in heavy rain.


Are you doing any listening to pass the time? I'm listening to the 88/24 FLAC version of Rumer's _Boy's Don't Cry_ album. A special shout out to Prepress for introducing Rumer to me a few pages back. She has a great voice and I'm shocked she isn't better known (granted, I don't listen to music on the radio for fear of brain-cell loss resultant of the trash that's out these these days, so she may be on the radio and I just don't know.).


----------



## jnnt29

Up in NJ we are getting hit hard too. We lost power 2 hours ago and last year we picked up a generator and are running on that right now.


----------



## Franin

Is it still categorised as a hurricane? I heard on the news this morning that its not a hurricane anymore.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/930#post_22538738
> 
> 
> Up in NJ we are getting hit hard too. We lost power 2 hours ago and last year we picked up a generator and are running on that right now.



Smart move... Wish I had a generator man. I lost power a bit earlier as i was merrily listening to some good music (Diana Krall's Christmas album) I'm now turning my phone on every 4 hrs to check texts, voicemails, emails, and--of course--avs










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/930#post_22539153
> 
> 
> Is it still categorised as a hurricane? I heard on the news this morning that its not a hurricane anymore.



Hey Frank, it got downgraded from Hurricane to a Tropical Storm around 6pm Eastern US time. The general consensus is that the downgrade is based on technicalities, with wind speeds remaining high. Its still not too bad here in the DC area. Ive been reading "Lions of Lucerne" on my kindle since the power dropped and each look outside the window brings relief!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/930#post_22539522
> 
> 
> Smart move... Wish I had a generator man. I lost power a bit earlier as i was merrily listening to some good music (Diana Krall's Christmas album) I'm now turning my phone on every 4 hrs to check texts, voicemails, emails, and--of course--avs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Frank, it got downgraded from Hurricane to a Tropical Storm around 6pm Eastern US time. The general consensus is that the downgrade is based on technicalities, with wind speeds remaining high. Its still not too bad here in the DC area. Ive been reading "Lions of Lucerne" on my kindle since the power dropped and each look outside the window brings relief!



Has it been upgraded to hurricane again Matt? The news now is saying Hurricane, stay safe bud.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/930#post_22539828
> 
> 
> Has it been upgraded to hurricane again Matt? The news now is saying Hurricane, stay safe bud.



Obviously I'm not Brolic, but I can say it's not a hurricane anymore; it's referred to as just "Sandy" now. it was declassified last night by the National Hurricane Center. Here in NYC, seven East River subway tunnels are flooded, the Battery Tunnel is completely flooded with water backing up into Brooklyn. In short, a mess. But few casualties, so that's something to be thankful for.


For me, the only real blip other than not being able to get to work was losing Time Warner Cable service last night; it came back at around 6:43AM.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/930#post_22539850
> 
> 
> Obviously I'm not Brolic, but I can say it's not a hurricane anymore; it's referred to as just "Sandy" now. it was declassified last night by the National Hurricane Center. Here in NYC, seven East River subway tunnels are flooded, the Battery Tunnel is completely flooded with water backing up into Brooklyn. In short, a mess. But few casualties, so that's something to be thankful for.
> 
> For me, the only real blip other than not being able to get to work was losing Time Warner Cable service last night; it came back at around 6:43AM.



Not familiar with those tunnels, I guess this flooding is going to cause alot havoc for the public and it will take awhile before they get back into action again ?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/930#post_22539899
> 
> 
> Not familiar with those tunnels, I guess this flooding is going to cause alot havoc for the public and it will take awhile before they get back into action again ?



It means no subways, unfortunately. The Battery Tunnel also goes from Brooklyn to lower Manhattan; since it's flooded, you can't drive between them. The bridges are supposed to be re-opened later today, so that will help.


----------



## MIkeDuke

OK, Now that I am back at work and I have some internet I can give a quick update. We lost power in my area at around 9:30 PM Mon and we still don't have power yet. But, we do have a big generator(14,000 watts). It powers the important stuff like heat, some lights, the microwave and refrigerators. Lucky for me, my room is on the generator so I can watch movies and listen to music. But to keep the drain lower I am not using my sub. For us it was more of a wind event then a rain event. It was still raining but I have experienced worse rain than that in a previous storm. PECO said there were about 500,000 of their customers without power. NJ got hit hard and I know NY really got slammed. I heard that one of the subway stations was filled to the top with salt water. So as far as this morning I still had no power. Hope everyone else is OK. Especially the people in NJ an NY.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/930#post_22543078
> 
> 
> OK, Now that I am back at work and I have some internet I can give a quick update. We lost power in my area at around 9:30 PM Mon and we still don't have power yet. But, we do have a big generator(14,000 watts). It powers the important stuff like heat, some lights, the microwave and refrigerators. Lucky for me, my room is on the generator so I can watch movies and listen to music. But to keep the drain lower I am not using my sub. For us it was more of a wind event then a rain event. It was still raining but I have experienced worse rain than that in a previous storm. PECO said there were about 500,000 of their customers without power. NJ got hit hard and I know NY really got slammed. I heard that one of the subway stations was filled to the top with salt water. So as far as this morning I still had no power. Hope everyone else is OK. Especially the people in NJ an NY.



Same here...mostly a wind event. NY really got it bad though....friends & family back home have sent me pics of flooded subways man....its so unusual for a place like NY. Growing up there, there is this "untouchable" mentality that's cultivated from decades of perceived immunity from natural disasters ("let the farmers in Kansas worry about such things" we jeered). I guarantee that will all change now...


----------



## aldiallo

Good to hear that you guys are safe, that's the main thing!


----------



## prepress

Having just returned from a walk covering parts of four neighborhoods (my first exercise this week), I can confirm that buses are running. I saw plenty of tree limbs and some fairly hefty trees down. One block I passed had at least three trees down by itself; I didn't walk up there to look for more. A deli near there had its side door taken out.


On my block the big tree at the north end corner is down and took a _big_ chunk of sidewalk with it. Other than that, a few branches down, some bigger than others.


And in that time it got cloudy very quickly. Totally cloudy now; absolutely sunny when I left.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I took a drive yesterday and it was hit or miss with power. Some blocks had power then the block right next to it was out. You would have one street light out then the next one was working. Say a few trees leaning on some power lines as well. I know it is going to take NJ and NY a while to get back to any kind of normal activity. Good lick to you guys who were really hit hard.


----------



## BrolicBeast

I want to echo Mike's comments and wish a swift recovery to anyone hit hard by Sandy. She was something else.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Is there anybody looking forward to experiencing the A/V of Halo 4 in their theater starting next Tues (11/6)? The Halo series has consistently provided spectacular A/V quality since the release of the original Halo: CE.  I’m not much into competitive multiplayer, but if anybody here is interested in a few games of co-op Firefight, shoot me your gamertag via PM.


----------



## ddgtr

DID SOMEBODY SAY HALO 4????


Hi Brolic, how are you? Your HT's looking great.


I think I've talked to you before about this, I was like the first one to get the original Halo... Have enjoyed them ever since, although I've slowed down quite a bit lately, due to being so busy with the kids and work. I think my LIVE membership is expired...


I'll definitely get the 4, and will be in touch with you. I'd love to play coop with you, guys get to tense playing ranked multiplayer, it gets annoying after a while. I'll send you a PM with my gamertag when I get a chance. Peace.


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/940_20#post_22543509
> 
> 
> I want to echo Mike's comments and wish a swift recovery to anyone hit hard by Sandy. She was something else.



Glad to hear everyone is making it through the aftermath of Sandy especially the folks in Jersey and NY!! I lost power early on in the storm and eventually got it back today but was more concerned with the large creek that had overflowed and its proximity to me but that passed as well.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Got power last night







. Now back to Brolic's normally scheduled program.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/930#post_22543475
> 
> 
> Having just returned from a walk covering parts of four neighborhoods (my first exercise this week), I can confirm that buses are running. I saw plenty of tree limbs and some fairly hefty trees down. One block I passed had at least three trees down by itself; I didn't walk up there to look for more. A deli near there had its side door taken out.
> 
> On my block the big tree at the north end corner is down and took a _big_ chunk of sidewalk with it. Other than that, a few branches down, some bigger than others.
> 
> And in that time it got cloudy very quickly. Totally cloudy now; absolutely sunny when I left.



Update to this: the tree also took out someone's car. Absolutely smashed it.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/930#post_22549473
> 
> 
> Update to this: the tree also took out someone's car. Absolutely smashed it.


Damn. That sucks. One of my co-workers lost a car to a tree. I think it was an old backup that he only used in emergency situations but still... My area lucked out, for that kind of damage, Only the power loss was a bit of a pain. Good thing no one was in the car though.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/930#post_22544616
> 
> 
> DID SOMEBODY SAY HALO 4????
> 
> Hi Brolic, how are you? Your HT's looking great.
> 
> I think I've talked to you before about this, I was like the first one to get the original Halo... Have enjoyed them ever since, although I've slowed down quite a bit lately, due to being so busy with the kids and work. I think my LIVE membership is expired...
> 
> I'll definitely get the 4, and will be in touch with you. I'd love to play coop with you, guys get to tense playing ranked multiplayer, it gets annoying after a while. I'll send you a PM with my gamertag when I get a chance. Peace.



Time to renew that Live membership man!! Yeah we did discuss our affinity for Halo before. It looks like each of our new subwoofer acquisitions will enhance our enjoyment of covenant-destruction now, more than ever! I'm looking forward to hitting that coop once your Live is up and running. The reviews are highly favorable too!


----------



## ddgtr

Right on Brolic, stay tuned... I hope I can get my gamertag back.


----------



## pcweber111

Maybe we should all get together online sometime and have a WYSC Halo frag fest.










If anyone wants to add me my gamertag is b1G p4Il. That's a capital i and a lower case L. Confusing but I've had it since 2003 so I figure it won't be changing anytime soon lol. Anyway I'll probably get the game here soon so I'd definitely be up for some good online when I can spare the time.


----------



## aldiallo

I've never played Halo, but from all I read about it, the game rocks! I'm into Assasin's Creed 3 right now but I'll be happy to join you guys in a coop!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/930#post_22550634
> 
> 
> Right on Brolic, stay tuned... I hope I can get my gamertag back.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/930#post_22554993
> 
> 
> Maybe we should all get together online sometime and have a WYSC Halo frag fest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants to add me my gamertag is b1G p4Il. That's a capital i and a lower case L. Confusing but I've had it since 2003 so I figure it won't be changing anytime soon lol. Anyway I'll probably get the game here soon so I'd definitely be up for some good online when I can spare the time.



Three words, gentlemen: WORT WORT WORT!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/960#post_22561412
> 
> 
> I've never played Halo, but from all I read about it, the game rocks! I'm into Assasin's Creed 3 right now but I'll be happy to join you guys in a coop!!



Hey AC3 is supposed to be great. I loved the first two (skipped Brotherhood and Revelations). I'm saving AC3 for the spring!


----------



## aldiallo

Hey Matt,


AC3 I'm enjoying it so far and I do say it Rocks, Revelations was not as good but pretty good anyway, you should give it a try, I bought a used one so it came out cheap but worth every dime I paid!!


----------



## audioguy

How close are the theater seats to the screen?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/960#post_22563295
> 
> 
> How close are the theater seats to the screen?



The back of the seats are just under 14 feet from the screen.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Finally got a video together of the updated dedicated theater room itself.

BrolicBeast Theater Update


----------



## wkingincharge

One word!! Nice!!!!


BTW!! could not agree more about the black trim on the Emotiva's it drove me crazy looking at the silver trim on my amps as well lol!!!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/960#post_22563855
> 
> 
> Finally got a video together of the updated dedicated theater room itself.
> BrolicBeast Theater Update



Will watch tonight


----------



## aldiallo

Really Nice Matt!


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/960#post_22563855
> 
> 
> Finally got a video together of the updated dedicated theater room itself.
> BrolicBeast Theater Update


Very nice video. That is one sweet system. Good to see the traps as well







. I like the clean look of having the equipment in another room. If I could do that I would. But that won't happen. I am sure the F2's rock that room and the new speakers will really take it to another level. I am sure there will be another video when they come in and I look forward to that one as well. But the room does look really good and am sure it sounds great also, Plus, those chairs look comfy as well.


----------



## kevon27

I had a wonderful dream that my theater was BETTER than yours.. Then I work up and I started to cry. Reality sucks.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/960#post_22564487
> 
> 
> Really Nice Matt!



Hey Al, Merci!!! (I hope I spelled it correctly, lol)


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/960#post_22564653
> 
> 
> Very nice video. That is one sweet system. Good to see the traps as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I like the clean look of having the equipment in another room. If I could do that I would. But that won't happen. I am sure the F2's rock that room and the new speakers will really take it to another level. I am sure there will be another video when they come in and I look forward to that one as well. But the room does look really good and am sure it sounds great also, Plus, those chairs look comfy as well.



Thanks Mike. There will most certainly be another video for the speakers, when they arrive! As I may have mentioned, your setup's treatment config, coupled with your advice on treatments, really helped me out as I made this transition to "dedicated". Yupppp, the F2's shake the doors at 10Hz!!!! (I think I may actually record it!)


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/960#post_22565503
> 
> 
> I had a wonderful dream that my theater was BETTER than yours.. Then I work up and I started to cry. Reality sucks.



Lol.but alas, its not about better or worse....it's about personal enjoyment!!! For instance, My setup in my upstairs media room can give me about 65-70% of the enjoyment that I get out of this dedicated room....and it cost a fraction of what the main room cost me. (I looked at my HT gear spreadsheet today and nearly flipped!) Keep on enjoying your system bro!


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/960#post_22566265
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike. There will most certainly be another video for the speakers, when they arrive! As I may have mentioned, your setup's treatment config, coupled with your advice on treatments, really helped me out as I made this transition to "dedicated". Yupppp, the F2's shake the doors at 10Hz!!!! (I think I may actually record it!)


Glad my advice worked. I would have looked pretty silly if it did not







. I am looking forward to seeing the video of the Cats when you get them setup. Don't talk about price. What I paid and what the retail for all my gear is just insane. I won't give a detailed price list because I am sure on some things, people think I am nuts. But for me, it all worked out. *My* experience has shown me that I made the correct choices. Trust me, it's scary when I look at the number and there are still a few things I want to do. But, I have done it over time so the pinch is not that bad. Keep enjoying that system and I look forward to more videos.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/960#post_22566592
> 
> 
> Trust me, it's scary when I look at the number and there are still a few things I want to do. But, I have done it over time so the pinch is not that bad.



But alas, 'ti's a perpetual journey upon which we, as enthusiasts, have embarked.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/960#post_22568764
> 
> 
> But alas, 'ti's a perpetual journey upon which we, as enthusiasts, have embarked.


I do see a faint light at the end of the tunnel though. Slowly. I just have to make sure it's not train coming my way







. Truth is I am almost done. Hopefully in about a year I will have mostly everything wrapped up.


----------



## BrolicBeast

In the interest of the "black and gray" theme and reduced reflectivity, I'm going to eventually place theF2's in my upstairs media room, and will be getting four Submersive HP's for the main theater. When I build my next theater, i'll put the two F2's behind an Acoustically Transparent screen, making a total of 6 Submersives in that room.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/960#post_22568814
> 
> 
> In the interest of the "black and gray" theme and reduced reflectivity, I'm going to eventually place theF2's in my upstairs media room, and will be getting four Submersive HP's for the main theater. When I build my next theater, i'll put the two F2's behind an Acoustically Transparent screen, making a total of 6 Submersives in that room.


You see, that's just silly talk now. So you are moving the F2's and getting 4 "regular" HP SubMersive subs that will go in the room that you have all your videos based off of. Is that correct? Then, in time you will put 6 SubMersive subs in your next room. At that stage, it may be worth it to see if Mark has the Terra form XL ready or see if he can do some other "custom" job. I know that you said the F2's will be behind a screen but you will still need floor space for the other 4. Placement will be very important I think. Also, IMHO, an EQ like one would find in a receiver or preamp (Like Audyessy) would not be powerful enough for 6 subs. With six subs, crossovers and distance settings will become very important. Again, just my thoughts. I think you will need some sort of really robust EQ. There is someone on AVS who uses 6 subs, I think, but I don't know how he has them setup. You will certainly have the bass portion covered with 6 SubMersive HP's







.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/960#post_22568940
> 
> 
> You see, that's just silly talk now. So you are moving the F2's and getting 4 "regular" HP SubMersive subs that will go in the room that you have all your videos based off of. Is that correct? Then, in time you will put 6 SubMersive subs in your next room. At that stage, it may be worth it to see if Mark has the Terra form XL ready or see if he can do some other "custom" job. I know that you said the F2's will be behind a screen but you will still need floor space for the other 4. Placement will be very important I think. Also, IMHO, an EQ like one would find in a receiver or preamp (Like Audyessy) would not be powerful enough for 6 subs. With six subs, crossovers and distance settings will become very important. Again, just my thoughts. I think you will need some sort of really robust EQ. There is someone on AVS who uses 6 subs, I think, but I don't know how he has them setup. You will certainly have the bass portion covered with 6 SubMersive HP's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Oh there’s definitely a plan for the integration of 6 subs down the road The next theater will be quite large—the plan for the 4 regular Submersive HP’s is to have them serve as the bases of mock columns that will actually be similar to GIK soffit traps, albeit with a bit more rigid construction. I was thinking that with so many subs, placement would be less of an issue…or do the benefits of additional subs on frequency response stop at 4 subs? If so, I may need to reconsider my strategy and keep them in use the F2’s elsewhere in the next house. EQ will be handled by an HAA calibrator, although I may need to get an Anti-Mode or two (I don’t know much about its limits). I’m looking forward to the challenge though.


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/960#post_22566265
> 
> 
> Hey Al, Merci!!! (I hope I spelled it correctly, lol)
> 
> !


Hi Matt, yeap all good!


----------



## MIkeDuke

I am really in the deep end here so I may not know what I am talking about







. I was just wondering with 6 subs if you would end up with any cancellation issues in regards to placement. If the room is as big as you say, then I guess placement won't be an issue. I know that Craig has his three sort of placed in a random way and used XT32 to EQ them. I also know that Art has all four of his SubMersive HP's up front along with the Triad subs he has in wall so that would be separated in my book. But he also uses a big ass Dolby Lake processor to integrate his system and subs. BTW, in my opinion the benefit of multiple subs is two fold. One as you say is frequency response. More subs will probably make the bass smoother around the room. But the other major benefit is head room.


If you were to talk to Mark about this(you may have already) he may say one of two things. First he may say that the anti mode will simply not be powerful enough for all of those subs. It may be. I have never used one. But you are going into what is some serious bass territory now. In _most_ of those cases I have seen some major EQ power in these types of system. Also, if the room is as big as you say, he may come back and say, "we need to set you up with some Terraform XL subs." That seems to be what they are made for. They seem to be designed for really big rooms so you would not need so many SubMersive HP's. But I am not going to say that you shouldn't get the subs you want in the amount you want I am just trying to say that while I understand the ultimate satisfaction of having 6 SubMersive HP's in one room, there may be other options that in the long run will work out better and be easier to integrate, Again, I may be talking out of my ass. I know in the room where Mark built his Ubber sub, there were already 5-6 JL subs. But I don't what he used to EQ everything. I am guessing it was more than just an Anti mode.

Check out these threads
http://www.seaton-sound-forum.com/post/MultiSub-Processing-5888474?trail=20 
http://www.whatsbestforum.com/showthread.php?7553-Something-a-bit-more-extreme-BIG-Subwoofer! 

Just some light reading







. Again, I am in no way trying to discourage you from doing the 6 sub thing. Personally, I would contact Mark either on his forum by starting a thread or talk to to directly about this. You have a great room, I hope you don't take my remarks in a bad way. That is not my intention, I am just trying to point out some issues that I think may come up. Any way you go, you will have one bad ass room, What is the size of this new room BTW?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/960#post_22571519
> 
> 
> I am really in the deep end here so I may not know what I am talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was just wondering with 6 subs if you would end up with any cancellation issues in regards to placement. If the room is as big as you say, then I guess placement won't be an issue. I know that Craig has his three sort of placed in a random way and used XT32 to EQ them. I also know that Art has all four of his SubMersive HP's up front along with the Triad subs he has in wall so that would be separated in my book. But he also uses a big ass Dolby Lake processor to integrate his system and subs. BTW, in my opinion the benefit of multiple subs is two fold. One as you say is frequency response. More subs will probably make the bass smoother around the room. But the other major benefit is head room.
> 
> If you were to talk to Mark about this(you may have already) he may say one of two things. First he may say that the anti mode will simply not be powerful enough for all of those subs. It may be. I have never used one. But you are going into what is some serious bass territory now. In _most_ of those cases I have seen some major EQ power in these types of system. Also, if the room is as big as you say, he may come back and say, "we need to set you up with some Terraform XL subs." That seems to be what they are made for. They seem to be designed for really big rooms so you would not need so many SubMersive HP's. But I am not going to say that you shouldn't get the subs you want in the amount you want I am just trying to say that while I understand the ultimate satisfaction of having 6 SubMersive HP's in one room, there may be other options that in the long run will work out better and be easier to integrate, Again, I may be talking out of my ass. I know in the room where Mark built his Ubber sub, there were already 5-6 JL subs. But I don't what he used to EQ everything. I am guessing it was more than just an Anti mode.
> 
> Check out these threads
> http://www.seaton-sound-forum.com/post/MultiSub-Processing-5888474?trail=20
> http://www.whatsbestforum.com/showthread.php?7553-Something-a-bit-more-extreme-BIG-Subwoofer!
> 
> Just some light reading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Again, I am in no way trying to discourage you from doing the 6 sub thing. Personally, I would contact Mark either on his forum by starting a thread or talk to to directly about this. You have a great room, I hope you don't take my remarks in a bad way. That is not my intention, I am just trying to point out some issues that I think may come up. Any way you go, you will have one bad ass room, What is the size of this new room BTW?



Sir Mike of the Sylvanian Vale, I def take your remarks very positively, as you have been very helpful with advice.  You raise a very good point—in order to actually see the benefits of six separate subs, I’d need to spend an inordinate amount of funds on a processor capable of integrating them properly. I did speak with Mark about the Submersive XL, but it does not seem like they or the Terraform XL would be ready by the time. I could pick up a couple Orbit Shifters, but I’d like to stick with the Seaton Brand since it’s rare to find a product that I’m just so pleased with. Perhaps what I need are just two Submersive HP’s, with t he two F2’s behind the AT screen. That does give me more fiscal headroom for speaker purchasing as well…..I’m definitely going to check those links you provided out this afternoon and read up.


I’ve also decided to postpone the Catalyst purchase for now, shooting for the additional Submersives instead—although I will pursue them eventually (and am in the process of setting up a listening session with a nearby owner), my next speaker upgrade for this room will be a bit less glamorous, but still a great one. I’ve worked out something that will allow me to scoop up a full (7) Cat 12C system, along with some other “I need this for the new home” items when I build the next house.


The next house I move into will be designed and built from the ground-up. I already have the theater designed digitally—the idea is to have it soundproofed and completely treated (i.e. the room within a room concept.). Right now, I haven’t finalized the dimensions of the next theater yet, but I have finalized the design and layout for a fairly large space (think—HT Dealer’s showroom size).


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/960#post_22571719
> 
> 
> Sir Mike of the Sylvanian Vale, I def take your remarks very positively, as you have been very helpful with advice.  You raise a very good point—in order to actually see the benefits of six separate subs, I’d need to spend an inordinate amount of funds on a processor capable of integrating them properly. I did speak with Mark about the Submersive XL, but it does not seem like they or the Terraform XL would be ready by the time. I could pick up a couple Orbit Shifters, but I’d like to stick with the Seaton Brand since it’s rare to find a product that I’m just so pleased with. Perhaps what I need are just two Submersive HP’s, with t he two F2’s behind the AT screen. That does give me more fiscal headroom for speaker purchasing as well…..I’m definitely going to check those links you provided out this afternoon and read up.
> 
> I’ve also decided to postpone the Catalyst purchase for now, shooting for the additional Submersives instead—although I will pursue them eventually (and am in the process of setting up a listening session with a nearby owner), my next speaker upgrade for this room will be a bit less glamorous, but still a great one. *I’ve worked out something that will allow me to scoop up a full (7) Cat 12C system, along with some other “I need this for the new home” items when I build the next house.*
> 
> The next house I move into will be designed and built from the ground-up. I already have the theater designed digitally—the idea is to have it soundproofed and completely treated (i.e. the room within a room concept.). Right now, I haven’t finalized the dimensions of the next theater yet, but I have finalized the design and layout for a fairly large space (think—HT Dealer’s showroom size).


Since when did 7 Cat 12's become less glamorous







. Looking forward to your thoughts after you get a change to listen to them. Reading that you already have the room layout setup, digitally designed and completely treated sounds like you are really doing this the right way. I have never heard 4 SubMersive HP's but I have heard dual's and Craig's triple setup. 4 HP's, placed properly, should be pretty impressive. Since this a brand new build and the room will be completely new should be a huge benefit for you. I can think of some fairly big dealer show rooms that I have been in and if you are getting close to that size, you should be really set. Large, treated, sound proofed... That's my dream room. It's also good that HAA calibrator for this setup. That person will really be helpful in setting everything up. I am pretty well set with having Craig doing my calibration for me. My system is much simpler then what you have and what he has and his system is one of the best I have ever heard. Mine, for the size of the room, and the fact that it is just a 5.1 system, sounds pretty good as well. That is due in large part to the help Craig has given me. Looking forward to seeing how this progresses in the future.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/960#post_22571808
> 
> *Since when did 7 Cat 12's become less glamorous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .*



lol I'm referring to the speakers I get before the Cats.


----------



## ddgtr

Brolic, how you're liking the Halo game so far? I've heard the graphics are awesome! I haven't gotten a chance to buy it yet, but I'm getting there. If I can get my gamertag back, it's x Uruk Hai x with a space between x and U, between k and H and between i and x.


I'll let you know!










I read about your plan to build a sound proofed room. That's a wonderful idea, especially when you'll have little ones. You'll congratulate yourself every day, LOL. Put the kids to bed, go to the cave, turn on the baby monitors and enjoy the movie/music without having to turn the subtitles on...


----------



## pcweber111

Damn, four awesome subs in that room. Unbelievable.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/960#post_22574219
> 
> 
> Brolic, how you're liking the Halo game so far? I've heard the graphics are awesome! I haven't gotten a chance to buy it yet, but I'm getting there. If I can get my gamertag back, it's x Uruk Hai x with a space between x and U, between k and H and between i and x.
> 
> I'll let you know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read about your plan to build a sound proofed room. That's a wonderful idea, especially when you'll have little ones. You'll congratulate yourself every day, LOL. Put the kids to bed, go to the cave, turn on the baby monitors and enjoy the movie/music without having to turn the subtitles on...



What's up man....I jusssst picked Halo 4 up yesterday....I was holding out for the Limited Edition with a weekend shipment at one of the stores, but....it was no help. I'll go ahead and add your gamertag (Awesome LOTR reference, btw).


Ah yes, I know you thoroughly enjoy the benefits of soundproofing. A friend of mine has his SVS sub turned off because he just had his first kid and anything loud is out of the question. I will be SURE to have my next room soundproofed!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/960#post_22575074
> 
> 
> Damn, four awesome subs in that room. Unbelievable.



Hey man.....im counting down to adding the next pair already!!!


----------



## MIkeDuke

Got you. My mis-under standing. Either way, a Cat setup(7), plus the SubMersives will really be a strong system. Can't wait to see how this goes.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/960#post_22563855
> 
> 
> Finally got a video together of the updated dedicated theater room itself.
> BrolicBeast Theater Update



Video was great Matt, mate you've done really well. Regarding Halo is that on a XBOX 360?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/960#post_22576717
> 
> 
> Video was great Matt, mate you've done really well. Regarding Halo is that on a XBOX 360?


Thanks Frank. The dream is finally real! Yes indeed, Halo is a 360 game. I've been playing over the weekend....it's amazing.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/960#post_22563855
> 
> 
> Finally got a video together of the updated dedicated theater room itself.
> BrolicBeast Theater Update



Nice video. Even though it was dark, the video still made sense. Out of curiosity, why the 103 over the 105? Was there something other than cost involved, i.e. extraneous features?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/960#post_22578123
> 
> 
> Thanks Frank. The dream is finally real! Yes indeed, Halo is a 360 game. I've been playing over the weekend....it's amazing.



Its not Halo but I picked up Max Payne 3 today on Xbox, I love that bullet time effect. As much as I like Mark Walhberg I didn't think he suited that character. Angelina Jolie suits Tomb Raider, she was perfect as Lara Croft.


----------



## Sonyad




> Quote:
> A friend of mine has his SVS sub turned off because he just had his first kid and anything loud is out of the question. I will be SURE to have my next room soundproofed!



Tell him to turn that sub back on. The newborn needs to be able to sleep through noise so the parents don't suffer years tiptoeing around the house every time junior is napping.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sonyad*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/990#post_22582463
> 
> 
> Tell him to turn that sub back on. The newborn needs to be able to sleep through noise so the parents don't suffer years tiptoeing around the house every time junior is napping.



LOL, try telling that to a woman who has just given birth. It's like trying to mess with a mother bear's cub... Besides, some newborns have trouble sleeping anyhow, and sleep is crucial for their proper brain development, even years after birth. We're pretty strict with our kids, but noise is definitely going to keep them from sleeping. I assume that's true for many adults, also. In my case, soundproofing was HUGE!!


----------



## Sonyad

The mom is stressed out coming face to face with having to wake up every two hours around the clock. for at least the next six weeks or so, if she's lucky. However I still think it's best to get the little one used to background noise.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/990#post_22578460
> 
> 
> Nice video. Even though it was dark, the video still made sense. Out of curiosity, why the 103 over the 105? Was there something other than cost involved, i.e. extraneous features?



Thanks Prepress...I went with the 103 over the 105 because since I use Audyssey, the analog outputs of the 105 become obselete, as there's no pure analog path. As somebody pointed out to me a while back, it's just doing Digital-to-Analog-to-Digital conversion, which means that premium is wasted If i don't listen in Direct. Thus, until I'm ready to build a 2-channel analog music-only system in another room and invest the time and money needed to get remarkable sound without room correction, I can't use players like the 105.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/990#post_22580143
> 
> 
> Its not Halo but I picked up Max Payne 3 today on Xbox, I love that bullet time effect. As much as I like Mark Walhberg I didn't think he suited that character. Angelina Jolie suits Tomb Raider, she was perfect as Lara Croft.



Hey Frank, Max Payne 3 is a remarkable game from what I've read. Rockstar Games (the developers) used some uber-realistic motion capture techniques to make his movement more realistic. I've been meaning to pick that up for months! How's the A/V quality on that game? I've never seen the movie (I've owned it sicne it was released, but all the negative press subconsciously kept me from watching it for years.)


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sonyad*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/990#post_22582463
> 
> 
> Tell him to turn that sub back on. The newborn needs to be able to sleep through noise so the parents don't suffer years tiptoeing around the house every time junior is napping.



lol....I think staying alive is more important to him than experiencing the missing bass. Turning that sub on would result in a rather swift, and not exactly painless, death at the hands of his wife, who is also a first-time-mother. lol


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/990#post_22588200
> 
> 
> lol....I think staying alive is more important to him than experiencing the missing bass. Turning that sub on would result in a rather swift, and not exactly painless, death at the hands of his wife, who is also a first-time-mother. lol



See, that's why if you really want to get into home theater or stereo music, you need to be single and own your home. Having to deal with the spouse (turn down the stereo;you have to much bass; that sub is to big; blah, blah, blah) is a pain.

Having to turn down your setup because you don't want to be evicted is also a pain.

Brolic, I sometimes envy you. You can do what you please.... Money is your only hindrance and that seems like a really small hindrance in your case..... lucky son of a woman..


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/990#post_22588625
> 
> 
> See, that's why if you really want to get into home theater or stereo music, you need to be single and own your home. Having to deal with the spouse (turn down the stereo;you have to much bass; that sub is to big; blah, blah, blah) is a pain.
> 
> Having to turn down your setup because you don't want to be evicted is also a pain.
> 
> Brolic, I sometimes envy you. You can do what you please.... Money is your only hindrance and that seems like a really small hindrance in your case..... lucky son of a woman..



Kevon, I definitely can admit that sometimes, a lack of spousal/familial obligations can go long way to building a theater in a short amount of time. I'm just taking this opportunity as an unmarried home owner to stack up before other things get in the way. Mannnn....money is def a hindrance at times. I graduated with my second Masters Degree (MBA) earlier this year, and the combined student loan payments hitting me now are...(sigh)...significant.


----------



## avdoubleu

Just wanted to be the 1,000 reply =]


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/990#post_22588928
> 
> 
> Kevon, I definitely can admit that sometimes, a lack of spousal/familial obligations can go long way to building a theater in a short amount of time. I'm just taking this opportunity as an unmarried home owner to stack up before other things get in the way. Mannnn....money is def a hindrance at times. I graduated with my second Masters Degree (MBA) earlier this year, and the combined student loan payments hitting me now are...(sigh)...significant.



That's why I paid mine off.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/990#post_22588177
> 
> 
> Hey Frank, Max Payne 3 is a remarkable game from what I've read. Rockstar Games (the developers) used some uber-realistic motion capture techniques to make his movement more realistic. I've been meaning to pick that up for months! How's the A/V quality on that game? I've never seen the movie (I've owned it sicne it was released, but all the negative press subconsciously kept me from watching it for years.)



The AV was quite good an enjoyable game. The movie itself is horrible.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avdoubleu*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/990#post_22588989
> 
> 
> Just wanted to be the 1,000 reply =]



Awesome! Time flies...


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/990#post_22589357
> 
> 
> That's why I paid mine off.



Prepress, my envy of your above comment runs deeper than the bottom of a maelstrom!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/990#post_22589390
> 
> 
> The AV was quite good an enjoyable game. The movie itself is horrible.



Nice....i think i'm going to pick that up next. I had both Max Payne 1 and 2 about ten years ago and still have fond memories. Im sure the "shottie" worked those Fathoms out.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/990#post_22589815
> 
> 
> 
> Nice....i think i'm going to pick that up next. I had both Max Payne 1 and 2 about ten years ago and still have fond memories. Im sure the "shottie" worked those Fathoms out.



Actually I don't play the games in the Home Theatre room we have a 70" in the games room which we use. My kids are getting excited about wii U, will be giving it to my daughter for her Birthday on the same day it's released here. Getting Mario and Lego City, both look awesome


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/990#post_22589860
> 
> 
> Actually I don't play the games in the Home Theatre room we have a 70" in the games room which we use. My kids are getting excited about wii U, will be giving it to my daughter for her Birthday on the same day it's released here. Getting Mario and Lego City, both look awesome



Very nice! I may get a WiiU for my secondary room. I'm just waiting to see a truly mindblowing Nintendo IP. There's a lot of potential there with that controller.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/990#post_22593803
> 
> 
> Very nice! I may get a WiiU for my secondary room. I'm just waiting to see a truly mindblowing Nintendo IP. There's a lot of potential there with that controller.



The games look good on these units, my 5 year old is excited about lego city on wii u


----------



## BrolicBeast

Watched _Brave_ on blu ray this evening. Reference quality video and audio...the bass is nothing to write home about, but I felt the soundtrack accurately (and very capably) portrayed what was on screen. Very impressive a/v coupled with a heartwarming story is a win-win.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/990#post_22602310
> 
> 
> Watched _Brave_ on blu ray this evening. Reference quality video and audio...the bass is nothing to write home about, but I felt the soundtrack accurately (and very capably) portrayed what was on screen. Very impressive a/v coupled with a heartwarming story is a win-win.



Thanks Matt, I'm looking forward in watching Brave this Wednesday.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/990#post_22602905
> 
> 
> Thanks Matt, I'm looking forward in watching Brave this Wednesday.



You're going to like it Frank, and so will the family..be sure to play it at a nice (as high as you dare) volume....there are a lot of nuanced audible environmental details. Also, on the video side, there are some nuances there as well. For instance, on closeups, the characters actually have porous skin (as opposed to perfectly smooth skin.)


How's the little one enjoying her Wii U?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/990#post_22603079
> 
> 
> You're going to like it Frank, and so will the family..be sure to play it at a nice (as high as you dare) volume....there are a lot of nuanced audible environmental details. Also, on the video side, there are some nuances there as well. For instance, on closeups, the characters actually have porous skin (as opposed to perfectly smooth skin.)
> 
> How's the little one enjoying her Wii U?



Will do










The Wii U has another couple of weeks before its released here in Aus. Wife is now saying Christmas as both kids enjoy it not just the one. She forgot this big kid wants it now


----------



## drewTT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/990#post_22602310
> 
> 
> Watched _Brave_ on blu ray this evening. Reference quality video and audio...the bass is nothing to write home about, but I felt the soundtrack accurately (and very capably) portrayed what was on screen. Very impressive a/v coupled with a heartwarming story is a win-win.



Agreed. This was a pristine presentation audio and video wise. Fun little movie. I am a big Pixar fan. Have you seen the trailer for Monsters University? Looks pretty cool...


----------



## pcweber111

I must be in the minority then because while i felt the movie looked and sounded incredible (typical Pixar) I felt the story was lacking and a bit predictable. I just didn't get sucked into it the way I did with Toy Story 3 and even UP. I agree though that Monster's University looks like it will be a blast.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/990#post_22603404
> 
> 
> Will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wii U has another couple of weeks before its released here in Aus. Wife is now saying Christmas as both kids enjoy it not just the one. She forgot this big kid wants it now



Ah, the reception seems pretty good on this end in some initial reviews! I think you guys are in for a treat!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/990#post_22604483
> 
> 
> Agreed. This was a pristine presentation audio and video wise. Fun little movie. I am a big Pixar fan. Have you seen the trailer for Monsters University? Looks pretty cool...



"Monsters University" definitely looks great--I have the original "Monsters Inc." on Blu Ray and it is an absolute reference-quality disc! "Monsters University" looks like it'll be a great inclusion.....I may just see it in the theaters.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/990#post_22605624
> 
> 
> I must be in the minority then because while i felt the movie looked and sounded incredible (typical Pixar) I felt the story was lacking and a bit predictable. I just didn't get sucked into it the way I did with Toy Story 3 and even UP. I agree though that Monster's University looks like it will be a blast.



The story in "Brave" definitely does not approach that of "Up" at or the other greats all. Personally, I think "Up" ranks up there with the best of them though. The "Brave" storyline is heart warming, but I'd say it falls somewhere between Cars and Wall E on the storyline scale.


----------



## kevon27

The story in "Brave" definitely does not approach that of "Up" at or the other greats all. Personally, I think "Up" ranks up there with the best of them though. The "Brave" storyline is heart warming, but I'd say it falls somewhere between Cars and Wall E on the storyline scale.[/quote]


I was watching Brave last night. Boy, the sound is incredible. Picture quality is excellent. The story, good up until the mother changed into the bear then I started to get bored and I got sleepy. I will try to finish the movie tonight and return it to NetFlix tomorrow.

It was a good thing I did not waste money going to the movies to see Brave.


----------



## Franin

Hey Matt watching Brave tonight looking forward in hearing the audio ( seen the movie in the cinemas ) and seeing how good the Pq is. Btw mate when you get a chance, watch finding Nemo the whale Scene is amazing. The LFE !!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/990#post_22607545
> 
> 
> The story in "Brave" definitely does not approach that of "Up" at or the other greats all. Personally, I think "Up" ranks up there with the best of them though. The "Brave" storyline is heart warming, but I'd say it falls somewhere between Cars and Wall E on the storyline scale. I was watching Brave last night. Boy, the sound is incredible. Picture quality is excellent. The story, good up until the mother changed into the bear then I started to get bored and I got sleepy. I will try to finish the movie tonight and return it to NetFlix tomorrow.
> 
> It was a good thing I did not waste money going to the movies to see Brave.



Yeah, if I weren’t a collector of Blu Rays and if I didn’t demand high-def tracks on Blu Rays (which Netflix has stopped or will stop offering, thanks to the movie studios), Netflix would have been just fine. I would have jumped at the opportunity to have caught it in Dolby Atmos at one of the few theaters featuring the format. I think there’s one in NJ or upstate NY ( Can’t remember which) that I intend to drive to one day for the Atmos experience.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/990#post_22610254
> 
> 
> Hey Matt watching Brave tonight looking forward in hearing the audio ( seen the movie in the cinemas ) and seeing how good the Pq is. Btw mate when you get a chance, watch finding Nemo the whale Scene is amazing. The LFE !!!



Frank, you will not be disappointed—especially on the Stewart Studiotek 130 G3 screen!!! I’m getting very excited for The Dark Knight Rises, which will be released here in the states on December 4. I’m looking forward to watching it at home--particularly with Mrs. Brolic, who was so tired when we went to go see TDKR in theaters, that she slept through most of the movie. Ah yes! Finding Nemo…I believe that comes out Nov. 27; I intend to scoop that up. Thanks for the heads up on the whale scene. I’ll be sure to check that out first for some LFE love


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/990#post_22610932
> 
> 
> Yeah, if I weren’t a collector of Blu Rays and if I didn’t demand high-def tracks on Blu Rays (which Netflix has stopped or will stop offering, thanks to the movie studios), Netflix would have been just fine. I would have jumped at the opportunity to have caught it in Dolby Atmos at one of the few theaters featuring the format. I think there’s one in NJ or upstate NY ( Can’t remember which) that I intend to drive to one day for the Atmos experience.
> 
> Frank, you will not be disappointed—especially on the Stewart Studiotek 130 G3 screen!!! I’m getting very excited for The Dark Knight Rises, which will be released here in the states on December 4. I’m looking forward to watching it at home--particularly with Mrs. Brolic, who was so tired when we went to go see TDKR in theaters, that she slept through most of the movie. Ah yes! Finding Nemo…I believe that comes out Nov. 27; I intend to scoop that up. Thanks for the heads up on the whale scene. I’ll be sure to check that out first for some LFE love



Just finished watching Brave on Blu ray the audio and Pq was fantastic. I have to admit it has pretty good LFE too. Yeah I'm looking forward to Batman as well it comes out next week here will be scooping that up straight away.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/990#post_22611001
> 
> 
> Just finished watching Brave on Blu ray the audio and Pq was fantastic. I have to admit it has pretty good LFE too. Yeah I'm looking forward to Batman as well it comes out next week here will be scooping that up straight away.



Hey, you found Brave to have pretty good LFE? I found it lacking in LFE, but now I'm thinking that it may be attributed to the fact that, while I played it very loudly, I didn't watch it at or near reference. I see DrewTT and I were both underwhelmed by The Amazing Spiderman, but a number of bass enthusiasts in the low bass thread were impressed. I guess it amounts to the fact that some films need to be played more loudly than others to appreciate? Any thoughts on this?


----------



## BrolicBeast

I think I'm going to sell my RS45 and replace it with the RS56 model (mostly due to eShift2 and better 3D performance.) If anybody's interested, feel free to PM me. I'm cooking up the AVS classified ad...


----------



## pcweber111

I didn't think Brave had great LFE myself. It was OK but not what it could have been.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1020#post_22612330
> 
> 
> I didn't think Brave had great LFE myself. It was OK but not what it could have been.



Concur!


----------



## BrolicBeast

If anybody's interested in a JVC RS45: Click here


----------



## BrolicBeast

Now Watching: Alien 3










A more than worthy entry into the series (far more worthy than Alien: Resurrection, in my opinion).


----------



## pcweber111

Yeah Alien 3 had a tortured history. It really isn't that bad a movie although David Fincher would probably disagree with you on that. It did kinda wrap things up in a bleak Aliens-universe sorta way. I didn't really care for the setting (Although the "wooden planet" scenario would have been interesting). I just can't believe that after that they actually made Alien Resurrection. Such a bad movie.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/990#post_22612294
> 
> 
> Hey, you found Brave to have pretty good LFE? I found it lacking in LFE, but now I'm thinking that it may be attributed to the fact that, while I played it very loudly, I didn't watch it at or near reference. I see DrewTT and I were both underwhelmed by The Amazing Spiderman, but a number of bass enthusiasts in the low bass thread were impressed. I guess it amounts to the fact that some films need to be played more loudly than others to appreciate? Any thoughts on this?



Hi Matt


I watched mine at usual levels but I found it blended in well not too hot and not lacking either. Everything was a perfect fit


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1020#post_22612687
> 
> 
> Now Watching: Alien 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A more than worthy entry into the series (far more worthy than Alien: Resurrection, in my opinion).



I didn't end up watching 3, I might give it a whirl soon


----------



## pcweber111

Happy turkey day my main man!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1020#post_22615153
> 
> 
> Happy turkey day my main man!



Thanks man!! Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours. I hope all can enjoy this day!







I'm smelling some vegan mac & cheese in the oven as I type this!


----------



## ddgtr

Happy T day, Brolic!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1020#post_22615763
> 
> 
> Happy T day, Brolic!!



Greetings I bid unto thee, and I do indeed hope that thy Thanksgiving was a superb one!


----------



## BrolicBeast

SubMersive Excursion Video I shot whilst awaiting Thanksgiving activity:


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1020#post_22613431
> 
> 
> Hi Matt
> 
> I watched mine at usual levels but I found it blended in well not too hot and not lacking either. Everything was a perfect fit



I must say, the Bear Roar in the opening sequence was the first grin-inducing moment of the film, and it certainly was not the last!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1020#post_22616528
> 
> 
> I must say, the Bear Roar in the opening sequence was the first grin-inducing moment of the film, and it certainly was not the last!



I agree.


----------



## BrolicBeast

I am 95% sure that I’m going to get ISF certified early next year. Now that I’m looking at a projector upgrade, It means calling my calibrator to complete yet another calibration (3rd one). With my upgrade habits, it may just be worth the investment to take the weekend class and learn all the ins and outs. Autocalibration software isn’t as accurate as one my expect, as my calibrator used Autocal to establish a baseline, making several changes to the CMS to attain reference color gamma reproduction thereafter.


Give a man a fish, and he’ll eat for a day. Teach a man to fish, and he’ll never go hungry again…


----------



## audioguy

Buy CalMan with their package of software and hardware (light meter and video processor) and they will teach u how to do it over the phone with your pj. Every bit as accurate as having it professionally calibrated and u can do it every 100 hours on your own.


Their service is excellent!'


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1020#post_22617681
> 
> 
> I am 95% sure that I’m going to get ISF certified early next year. Now that I’m looking at a projector upgrade, It means calling my calibrator to complete yet another calibration (3rd one). With my upgrade habits, it may just be worth the investment to take the weekend class and learn all the ins and outs. Autocalibration software isn’t as accurate as one my expect, as my calibrator used Autocal to establish a baseline, making several changes to the CMS to attain reference color gamma reproduction thereafter.
> 
> Give a man a fish, and he’ll eat for a day. Teach a man to fish, and he’ll never go hungry again…



Smart move Matt. Its the only way too go, D.I.Y. I would love to do that one day.


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1020_20#post_22616521
> 
> 
> SubMersive Excursion Video I shot whilst awaiting Thanksgiving activity:



Your room seems to hold up well to the energy put out during those fun test lol!! and those seatons just seem to eat up anything thrown at them without worry!!! I tried something similar and dropped a picture from the wall and noticed a couple rattles like the air vent, and closet doors so I guess a screwdriver is in order.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1020#post_22618023
> 
> 
> Buy CalMan with their package of software and hardware (light meter and video processor) and they will teach u how to do it over the phone with your pj. Every bit as accurate as having it professionally calibrated and u can do it every 100 hours on your own.
> 
> Their service is excellent!'



Thanks audioguy.....I'm going to check out what Calman offers! Is it better than Chromapure? I like the idea that CalMan will do that over the phone and yes indeed, that re-cal at 100 hr intervals sounds like a dream come true!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1020#post_22619633
> 
> 
> Smart move Matt. Its the only way too go, D.I.Y. I would love to do that one day.



Thanks man....it's all about "Self Reliance".....Thomas Jefferson would be proud. Lol. You could probably pursue it too....although the time required might not be family-friendly. Btw, I'm thinking about scooping up a single used JL Fathom F112 for my upstairs media room where a Submersive just couldn't fit. Have you ever tested just one of your Fathoms? Does a single one live up to the hype?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1020#post_22620233
> 
> 
> Your room seems to hold up well to the energy put out during those fun test lol!! and those seatons just seem to eat up anything thrown at them without worry!!! I tried something similar and dropped a picture from the wall and noticed a couple rattles like the air vent, and closet doors so I guess a screwdriver is in order.



Hey man, it's always better to have a system where the room gives out before the subwoofer does! Looks like you have just that! I'm lucky to have solid brick behind the drywall on the front and right walls and I have a custom "[Insert last name]'s Home Theater" sign on the left wall with an interesting "hang & slide" mechanism that keeps it on the wall, rendering it (thankfully) impervious to vibration-induced drops! But my door rattles at 14Hz.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Hey Matt, Don't forget to let us know How To Train Your Dragon went







.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1020#post_22621240
> 
> 
> Hey Matt, Don't forget to let us know How To Train Your Dragon went
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Hey Mike, HTTYD is most definitely still in the pipeline. The night that I was going to watch it, I ended up watching Alien 3 instead for nostalgic purposes. I actually bought the 2D version of HTTYD at release, and the 3D version when that was released later. I'm going to catch it this week (probably the 2D version ) and I will most definitely share my impressions!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1020#post_22621121
> 
> 
> Thanks man....it's all about "Self Reliance".....Thomas Jefferson would be proud. Lol. You could probably pursue it too....although the time required might not be family-friendly.



Your right definitely not family friendly at this present moment. Hopefully will look into it one day. In the meantime im curious to see how you go and what it entails.


> Quote:
> Btw, I'm thinking about scooping up a single used JL Fathom F112 for my upstairs media room where a Submersive just couldn't fit. Have you ever tested just one of your Fathoms? Does a single one live up to the hype?
> 
> .



Couldn't answer that sorry Matt. Ive never really tried nor bothered but going by many reviews people very impressed with the 1 fathom as well as some people that I know over here who own just one. Again the position of the sub will determine how well it will preform for you.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1020#post_22616521
> 
> 
> SubMersive Excursion Video I shot whilst awaiting Thanksgiving activity:



I like your video just shows what the Seatons are capable of. Fantastic Subs.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1020#post_22621740
> 
> 
> I like your video just shows what the Seatons are capable of. Fantastic Subs.



Thanks Frank, they do wow me on a regular basis







. I'm getting ready to watch _How To Train Your Dragon_ right now.....it only took me a few years to get to it. lol.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1020#post_22628718
> 
> 
> Thanks Frank, they do wow me on a regular basis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm getting ready to watch _How To Train Your Dragon_ right now.....it only took me a few years to get to it. lol.


Oh man. Can't wait to hear you thoughts on that one







.


----------



## BrolicBeast

*How to Train Your Dragon:* AMAZING!!!!!!!


This film is something wonderful It makes me glad to have a capable system. The thrills for me began when the Night Fury made its first scream at the beginning of the film (I actually played most of this movie at reference, which is rare for me...but quite rewarding) Great use of the surrounds and most definitely an LFE superstar. The star of the show, for me anyway, was the LFE extravaganza toward the end where the titanic dragon crashes the ground. There are also great 40-50Hz (estimated by ear) rumblings in some dragons' throaty roar. I have to say, the audio and visual fidelity of this film is absolutely first-rate. I'm impressed not only with the A/V, but with the character design in general. The cartoon-esque designs of the dragons was a fresh take on a very familiar supposedly-evil creature. Let me say--the over-the-shoulder flight scene, on my 120" 2:35 screen had me replaying that scene again and again after the movie ended....it's such an immersive perspective. I was also surprised by the depth and minute details, like Introducing dragon classifications...I absolutely loved this film!!!


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1020#post_22621121
> 
> 
> Btw, I'm thinking about scooping up a single used JL Fathom F112 for my upstairs media room where a Submersive just couldn't fit. Have you ever tested just one of your Fathoms? Does a single one live up to the hype?


 http://www.avsforum.com/t/759877/seaton-sound-submersive1/2310#post_17111755 

Old post, but relevant to your question.










Craig


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1020#post_22629210
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/759877/seaton-sound-submersive1/2310#post_17111755
> 
> Old post, but relevant to your question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig





> Quote:
> [In my room, the dual JL's could hit about 100 dB before the limiters kicked in, unless the content had bass below about 30 Hz. Then the max output dropped as the frequency dropped. Some of the VLF bass spectaculars, like Pulse, Cloverfield, M&C, WotW, Ironman etc., were not playable unless the MV was kept below -15.



We ( HAA )calibrated my subs as one and have no problems playing back at -4db or reference ( no issue at all ). My subs preform extremely well for theatre purpose esp for my room. I have no issues at all. I've never heard Seatons before only on the vid and from members here and sure they will outperform the fathoms but calibrated right the Fathoms can preform really well. For me I listen to reference over preference.


I watched TDKR and LFE on that is amazing, fathoms had no problems at reference.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1020#post_22629312
> 
> 
> We ( HAA )calibrated my subs as one and have no problems playing back at -4db or reference ( no issue at all ). My subs preform extremely well for theatre purpose esp for my room. I have no issues at all. I've never heard Seatons before only on the vid and from members here and sure they will outperform the fathoms but calibrated right the Fathoms can preform really well. For me I listen to reference over preference.
> 
> I watched TDKR and LFE on that is amazing, fathoms had no problems at reference.


You have 4 F112's, right? I'm not surprised you have more output than my duals. Also, my room is not sealed and it's large and heavily bass trapped. It sucks up bass and provides little room gain.


I posted that as a "positive" comment about the JL subs, which I thoroughly enjoyed owning. For a smaller system in a smaller room, I think a single F112 could be an excellent choice.


It's all good.










Craig


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1020#post_22629312
> 
> 
> We ( HAA )calibrated my subs as one and have no problems playing back at -4db or reference ( no issue at all ). My subs preform extremely well for theatre purpose esp for my room. I have no issues at all. For me I listen to reference over preference.
> 
> I watched TDKR and LFE on that is amazing, fathoms had no problems at reference.



I agree with this 100%. There's nothing quite like clean, tight bass. The JLs are excellent for both movies and music. Plus they actually look like they're professionally made.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Gentlemen, I definitely appreciate the feedback on the JL Fathom performance. I've been a longtime admirer of the Fathoms (hence they are my first choice for my small, soon to be treated, upstairs media room). I'm just trying to find a used one for a cool sub-$2k steal after (if) my projector upgrade occurs. If I can't find one, I'll keep the sealed Emotiva Ultra Sub 12 that's currently up there. It performs very well, but my Submersives in the main theater have spoiled me and raised my expectations of what bass should be....then again...there's the Hsu ULS-15 which may do the trick in that room if I can't find a used Fathom at the right price/time, as it also meets my size requirements for that small secondary room.


I would like to see 4 submersives square off against 4 JL Fathoms in the same treated room. That would be an Epic shootout for the ages. Our children and our childrens' children would remember such legend! Lol.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1050#post_22630430
> 
> 
> Gentlemen, I definitely appreciate the feedback on the JL Fathom performance. I've been a longtime admirer of the Fathoms (hence they are my first choice for my small, soon to be treated, upstairs media room). I'm just trying to find a used one for a cool sub-$2k steal after (if) my projector upgrade occurs. If I can't find one, I'll keep the sealed Emotiva Ultra Sub 12 that's currently up there. It performs very well, but my Submersives in the main theater have spoiled me and raised my expectations of what bass should be....then again...there's the Hsu ULS-15 which may do the trick in that room if I can't find a used Fathom at the right price/time, as it also meets my size requirements for that small secondary room.
> 
> I would like to see 4 submersives square off against 4 JL Fathoms in the same treated room. That would be an Epic shootout for the ages. Our children and our childrens' children would remember such legend! Lol.



Seatons are more powerful, two subs in a unit wouldn't be much of a square off







but its not about that its wether they can preform and the Fathoms do properly calibrated in a right room.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1050#post_22630464
> 
> 
> Seatons are more powerful, two subs in a unit wouldn't be much of a square off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but its not about that its wether they can preform and the Fathoms do properly calibrated in a right room.



Yeah that's a good point...my dream shootout wouldn't be apples to apples due to diff driver sizes and amounts, thus--rendering it a technically unfair comparison.


Hey Frank, how do you like your AVP? I Saw one on audiogon for an absolute steal, but it didnt have the hdmi or xt32 upgrades. I was still tempted though!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1050#post_22630487
> 
> 
> Yeah that's a good point...my dream shootout wouldn't be apples to apples due to diff driver sizes and amounts, thus--rendering it a technically unfair comparison.
> 
> Hey Frank, how do you like your AVP? I Saw one on audiogon for an absolute steal, but it didnt have the hdmi or xt32 upgrades. I was still tempted though!



I love my AVP esp after the XT32 upgrade couldn't be more happier Matt. If you do get it, make sure you get the upgrade. Have you been considering any other per amp upgrade Matt?


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1050#post_22630487
> 
> 
> Yeah that's a good point...my dream shootout wouldn't be apples to apples due to diff driver sizes and amounts, thus--rendering it a technically unfair comparison.
> 
> Hey Frank, how do you like your AVP? I Saw one on audiogon for an absolute steal, but it didnt have the hdmi or xt32 upgrades. I was still tempted though!


Hey Matt,

The AVP is a hell of a machine but I would suggest you keep yourintegra and if you the oppotunity go for the Audyssey Pro calibration of your room, it's a hell of a change!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1050#post_22630500
> 
> 
> I love my AVP esp after the XT32 upgrade couldn't be more happier Matt. If you do get it, make sure you get the upgrade. Have you been considering any other per amp upgrade Matt?



Oh nah, haven't been considering upgrading my processor at all. I am very happy with the Integra, but i stumbled onto the unit after posting my old Denon 4310 on Audiogon and the price had me thinking things that were bad for my wallet. Lol...very tempting! That Denon model and the Anthem Statement D2v are as good as it gets in the AVP arena.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1020#post_22629200
> 
> *How to Train Your Dragon:* AMAZING!!!!!!!
> 
> This film is something wonderful It makes me glad to have a capable system. The thrills for me began when the Night Fury made its first scream at the beginning of the film (I actually played most of this movie at reference, which is rare for me...but quite rewarding) Great use of the surrounds and most definitely an LFE superstar. The star of the show, for me anyway, was the LFE extravaganza toward the end where the titanic dragon crashes the ground. There are also great 40-50Hz (estimated by ear) rumblings in some dragons' throaty roar. I have to say, the audio and visual fidelity of this film is absolutely first-rate. I'm impressed not only with the A/V, but with the character design in general. The cartoon-esque designs of the dragons was a fresh take on a very familiar supposedly-evil creature. Let me say--the over-the-shoulder flight scene, on my 120" 2:35 screen had me replaying that scene again and again after the movie ended....it's such an immersive perspective. I was also surprised by the depth and minute details, like Introducing dragon classifications...I absolutely loved this film!!!










. I think that's all I need to add here.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1050#post_22630519
> 
> 
> Hey Matt,
> 
> The AVP is a hell of a machine but I would suggest you keep yourintegra and if you the oppotunity go for the Audyssey Pro calibration of your room, it's a hell of a change!


 

I agree Pro calibration is a good way to go


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1020#post_22629392
> 
> 
> 
> You have 4 F112's, right? I'm not surprised you have more output than my duals. Also, my room is not sealed and it's large and heavily bass trapped. It sucks up bass and provides little room gain.
> 
> I posted that as a "positive" comment about the JL subs, which I thoroughly enjoyed owning. For a smaller system in a smaller room, I think a single F112 could be an excellent choice.
> 
> It's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig


 

I had remove my Bass traps as it was sucking out bass at 80hz. Once we removed it was all good again. Its all good here too Craig I was just posting my opinion on the Fathoms as an owner.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1020#post_22629200
> 
> *How to Train Your Dragon:* AMAZING!!!!!!!
> 
> This film is something wonderful It makes me glad to have a capable system. The thrills for me began when the Night Fury made its first scream at the beginning of the film (I actually played most of this movie at reference, which is rare for me...but quite rewarding) Great use of the surrounds and most definitely an LFE superstar. The star of the show, for me anyway, was the LFE extravaganza toward the end where the titanic dragon crashes the ground. There are also great 40-50Hz (estimated by ear) rumblings in some dragons' throaty roar. I have to say, the audio and visual fidelity of this film is absolutely first-rate. I'm impressed not only with the A/V, but with the character design in general. The cartoon-esque designs of the dragons was a fresh take on a very familiar supposedly-evil creature. Let me say--the over-the-shoulder flight scene, on my 120" 2:35 screen had me replaying that scene again and again after the movie ended....it's such an immersive perspective. I was also surprised by the depth and minute details, like Introducing dragon classifications...I absolutely loved this film!!!


 

Its a fantastic film, its actully one of my favourites. You got to watch TDKR the LFE on that was amazing watched it last night and one word " Awesome"


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1050#post_22630519
> 
> 
> Hey Matt,
> 
> The AVP is a hell of a machine but I would suggest you keep yourintegra and if you the oppotunity go for the Audyssey Pro calibration of your room, it's a hell of a change!



Hey Al, With the pro route.....I've been thinking very seriously about it. I really want it, but I don't know how much difference it would make in a room where 8 measurement positions (currently available with non-pro xt32) is probably as high I can go. Although I do love the ability to save configurations! Ah....maybe it'll be a Christmas gift to myself. I'm a tough person to shop for. Lol.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1050#post_22630525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think that's all I need to add here.



An apt addition indeed!










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1050#post_22630554
> 
> 
> Its a fantastic film, its actully one of my favourites. You got to watch TDKR the LFE on that was amazing watched it last night and one word " Awesome"



Man, im going to be watching TDK this week to prep for TDKR next Tuesday! I saw it in the theaters and was impressed! I can't wait to experience it at home! Ralph Potts' review also has me quite hyped!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1050#post_22630695
> 
> 
> Hey Al, With the pro route.....I've been thinking very seriously about it. I really want it, but I don't know how much difference it would make in a room where 8 measurement positions (currently available with non-pro xt32) is probably as high I can go. Although I do love the ability to save configurations! Ah....maybe it'll be a Christmas gift to myself. I'm a tough person to shop for. Lol.



If you only do 8 than I would think about it., but you can't go wrong with the pro. Who knows you can start charging for installations.







Btw if you do decide to get it they put you on the pro installer list address, phone number if you don't want people calling you email them to remove it. I ended up getting a few surprised calls


----------



## MIkeDuke

I was thinking about a Pro install as well TBH. But I don't think I will do it. I only have one major listening position and Craig did a pretty tight bubble around it. I do think though that a pro cal will give you finer tuning to get your subs and mains crossed over even better if you think that's an issue. My room sounds so good now with just the XT32 that I really don't want to mess with anything. I may do more measuring at some point to see what my room looks like now. If there is any glaring problem, who knows what I will do. Now as I said, as is, it sounds great.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1050#post_22630777
> 
> 
> I was thinking about a Pro install as well TBH. But I don't think I will do it. I only have one major listening position and Craig did a pretty tight bubble around it. I do thing though that a pro cal will give you finer tuning to get your subs and mains crossed over even better if you think that's an issue. My room sounds so good now with just the XT32 that I really don't want to mess with anything. I may do more measuring at some point to see what my room looks like now. If there is any glaring problem, who knows what I will do. Now as I said, as is, it sounds great.




If it sounds great Mike don't touch it, I did once and what a mess. Won't be doing that again.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Well, it looks like my upgrade to an RS56 is not going to happen. I'm having a surprisingly difficult time selling my RS45, which I should probably just take as a sign that now is not the time to upgrade...


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1050#post_22630735
> 
> 
> If you only do 8 than I would think about it., but you can't go wrong with the pro. Who knows you can start charging for installations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw if you do decide to get it they put you on the pro installer list address, phone number if you don't want people calling you email them to remove it. I ended up getting a few surprised calls



Lol, thanks for the heads up! I may leave my name on theand do calibrations on the weekends.


----------



## audioguy

The advantage of Pro for me was not about number of measurements but rather the flexibility of crossover choices and crossover optimization.


Use CraigJohns 8 MLP focused measurements with Pro and u will get great results and the ability to (fairly) quickly try various optimized crossover options.


My $0.02


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1050#post_22630695
> 
> 
> Hey Al, With the pro route.....I've been thinking very seriously about it. I really want it, but I don't know how much difference it would make in a room where 8 measurement positions (currently available with non-pro xt32) is probably as high I can go. Although I do love the ability to save configurations! Ah....maybe it'll be a Christmas gift to myself. I'm a tough person to shop for. Lol.



Hey Matt, for me is not the number of mesurements you can do with it but the flexibility and accuracy it gives you.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1050#post_22630735
> 
> 
> If you only do 8 than I would think about it., but you can't go wrong with the pro. Who knows you can start charging for installations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw if you do decide to get it they put you on the pro installer list address, phone number if you don't want people calling you email them to remove it. I ended up getting a few surprised calls













> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1050#post_22633743
> 
> 
> The advantage of Pro for me was not about number of measurements but rather the flexibility of crossover choices and crossover optimization.
> 
> Use CraigJohns 8 MLP focused measurements with Pro and u will get great results and the ability to (fairly) quickly try various optimized crossover options.
> 
> My $0.02



That's exactly what I think!!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1050#post_22632875
> 
> 
> Well, it looks like my upgrade to an RS56 is not going to happen. I'm having a surprisingly difficult time selling my RS45, which I should probably just take as a sign that now is not the time to upgrade...



The RS56 is the one with the E-shift2 ? Maybe next year they will bring out a native 4K projector.


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1050#post_22635204
> 
> 
> The RS56 is the one with the E-shift2 ? Maybe next year they will bring out a native 4K projector.


It might be better to wait and do the upgrade then!!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1050#post_22635349
> 
> 
> I might be better to wait and do the upgrade then!!



Don't wait aldiallo I could be wrong, could be another couple of years yet.


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1050#post_22635387
> 
> 
> Don't wait aldiallo I could be wrong, could be another couple of years yet.


sorry Franin, typing problem with my keyboard







; I meant to say It might be better to wait, but this was concerning Matt, not me, I'm definetly going for a projector next year and I've already started visiting some showrooms in order to see what will suit me best as image delivered by the projectors (so far the Sony VW50 and the JVC X55 are on my top list (not sure if the reference name are the same in the US or Australia)) and I still got to convience the wife which is always not an easy task and above all if it's not a dedicated room!


----------



## BrolicBeast

A special thanks to Frank, Audioguy, and Al for the insight into the additional (and more important) functions of Audyssey Pro. I think I'm going to scoop up a license and kit next month as a Christmas present to self!


Oh man...4k... I don't see native 4K content being released on a large scale until Blu Ray achieves or approaches the level of ubiquity that the DVD format enjoyed in the mid-2000's. Blu ray disc manufacturers will need to be able to comfortably eliminate "blu ray/dvd combo packs" without worrying about losing a "large enough to matter"portion of it's consumer base. Most people are too enamoured with 3d to even consider 4K displays, thus, a dearth of 4k content will probably exist for quite some time. (Small demand, no supply.)


Maybe I am just being a pessimist...but I fear 4k, as a marketable product, is a long way off.


I do think I should probably wait before upgrading the Projector though...I will probably go for a rs50-something model in 2013.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Matt,

if you do get the pro kit, I would be interested in any comparisons you may have. You are using XT32 right? I still need to get newer measurements but seeing all the work Craig put in(about 3 setups), I really don't feel like doing another one. Plus it sounds great as it is. But I am curious to hear any differences you may experience.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1050#post_22636645
> 
> 
> A special thanks to Frank, Audioguy, and Al for the insight into the additional (and more important) functions of Audyssey Pro. I think I'm going to scoop up a license and kit next month as a Christmas present to self!
> 
> Oh man...4k... I don't see native 4K content being released on a large scale until Blu Ray achieves or approaches the level of ubiquity that the DVD format enjoyed in the mid-2000's. Blu ray disc manufacturers will need to be able to comfortably eliminate "blu ray/dvd combo packs" without worrying about losing a "large enough to matter"portion of it's consumer base. Most people are too enamoured with 3d to even consider 4K displays, thus, a dearth of 4k content will probably exist for quite some time. (Small demand, no supply.)
> 
> Maybe I am just being a pessimist...but I fear 4k, as a marketable product, is a long way off.
> 
> I do think I should probably wait before upgrading the Projector though...I will probably go for a rs50-something model in 2013.



Actually, I like the combo packs, since I can watch the BD at home, then share the DVD at work, since I seem to be the "video guy" responsible for lunchtime entertainment. But then, I'm different.


As for 4K, we do have the first TVs coming out, and the new Oppo 105 will upscale any source to 4K. If these look good at all, it may encourage some people to consider making the move in anticipation of more content down the line. As for me, the semi-audiophile/videophile, I'm not interested and won't be anytime soon, at least as far as buying any gear. If my plasma goes down and 4K flat panels are not outrageously expensive, _maybe_.


----------



## audioguy

I think 4K content is still quite a time off in the future, so the need for a true 4k display is not even on my radar screen.


Apparently, I'm not a true videophile. My existing Oppo, a Darblet, and a calibrated JCV RS55 is way more than good enough for me and I have less than ZERO interest in 3D. (As I read the previous sentence, I sound like a 2 channel audiophile in a multichannel world !!).


For me, a well done audio presentation with great impact and dynamics, a sense of true envelopment and clean, tight and low bass does much more than an improved picture to draw me into the film. In fact, the first time I saw a real home theater demo was in the early 90's. On one day, I visited an upscale high end store in Beverly Hills and saw a Sony CRT projector on a 8 foot wide screen with what was then the first Snell THX speakers witrh Dolby surround. I was massively impressed The next day, I was in Sacramento and heard the exact same audio equipment in a much smaller space on a 50 inch Mitsubishi TV. After the first few minutes of the demo, it was clearly all about the audio.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1050#post_22637827
> 
> 
> I think 4K content is still quite a time off in the future, so the need for a true 4k display is not even on my radar screen.
> 
> Apparently, I'm not a true videophile. My existing Oppo, a Darblet, and a calibrated JCV RS55 is way more than good enough for me and I have less than ZERO interest in 3D. (As I read the previous sentence, I sound like a 2 channel audiophile in a multichannel world !!).
> 
> For me, a well done audio presentation with great impact and dynamics, a sense of true envelopment and clean, tight and low bass does much more than an improved picture to draw me into the film. In fact, the first time I saw a real home theater demo was in the early 90's. On one day, I visited an upscale high end store in Beverly Hills and saw a Sony CRT projector on a 8 foot wide screen with what was then the first Snell THX speakers witrh Dolby surround. I was massively impressed The next day, I was in Sacramento and heard the exact same audio equipment in a much smaller space on a 50 inch Mitsubishi TV. After the first few minutes of the demo, it was clearly all about the audio.


I would call you an audiophile, but I wouldn't want to insult you!










Craig


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1050#post_22638237
> 
> 
> I would call you an audiophile, but I wouldn't want to insult you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig



That would not be an insult at least based upon the definition of an audiophile from Wikipedia:

_*An audiophile is a person with a strong interest in high-quality sound (usually music) reproduction.[1]


A key goal of audiophiles is to capture the experience of a live musical performance in a room with good acoustics, and reproduce it at home. [2]*_


I AM one of those.


What I am NOT is represented by those individuals who call themselves audiophiles but disregard all science and scientific methodologies (except in those rare cases where it may support their position) and believe in every imaginable form of audio snake oil and anti-science audio product imaginable. PT Barnum is recognized as speaking about these "suckers" but actually the quote "There is a sucker born every minute" was from Captain Alexander Williams, a New York City police inspector.


Not a lot on most AVS threads but there are forums you can visit that are infested with these "audiophiles"


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1050#post_22639176
> 
> 
> That would not be an insult at least based upon the definition of an audiophile from Wikipedia:
> _*An audiophile is a person with a strong interest in high-quality sound (usually music) reproduction.[1]
> 
> A key goal of audiophiles is to capture the experience of a live musical performance in a room with good acoustics, and reproduce it at home. [2]*_
> 
> I AM one of those.
> 
> What I am NOT is represented by those individuals who call themselves audiophiles but disregard all science and scientific methodologies (except in those rare cases where it may support their position) and believe in every imaginable form of audio snake oil and anti-science audio product imaginable. PT Barnum is recognized as speaking about these "suckers" but actually the quote "There is a sucker born every minute" was from Captain Alexander Williams, a New York City police inspector.
> 
> Not a lot on most AVS threads but there are forums you can visit that are infested with these "audiophiles"



Ah yes, the snake oil audiophiles. Don't get me started on some reviews, with comments akin to "These $8k cables did indeed produce as good a sound as I've heard in my room, with a slightly veiled transparency trounced by it's minimal decay...".You get stuck asking what the heck you just read, trying to figure out if the review was positive or negative.


I just get stuck wondering why $8k cables exist, and why words of any form are being typed about them.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1050#post_22637114
> 
> 
> Matt,
> 
> if you do get the pro kit, I would be interested in any comparisons you may have. You are using XT32 right? I still need to get newer measurements but seeing all the work Craig put in(about 3 setups), I really don't feel like doing another one. Plus it sounds great as it is. But I am curious to hear any differences you may experience.



Hey Mike, I'll definitely be sure to share any differences I notice. Man, if you're happy with the sound, and experts like Mark and Craig have already fine-tuned your room, the time for measurements may be over. Now, its just time to enjoy the sound


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1080#post_22639772
> 
> 
> Hey Mike, I'll definitely be sure to share any differences I notice. Man, if you're happy with the sound, and experts like Mark and Craig have already fine-tuned your room, the time for measurements may be over. Now, its just time to enjoy the sound


I just want to have the latest measurements so I have them that's all. Nit really to see if there is anything else that needs to be done. I know "audiophile" is a bad word







. But I guess I am one if you use the definition that I like great sounding systems and I try to what I can to get my system sounding great







. Looking forward to reading some of you thoughts on your pro cal when you get it done.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1050#post_22639766
> 
> 
> I just get stuck wondering why $8k cables exist, and why words of any form are being typed about them.



$8,000? If only!!


This was from 4.5 years ago with cables costing $40,000.

http://most-expensive.net/audio-cables 


Liquid filled cables; cryogenic treated cables; you name and we will build it!


Simply moronic!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1080#post_22641277
> 
> 
> $8,000? If only!!
> 
> This was from 4.5 years ago with cables costing $40,000.
> http://most-expensive.net/audio-cables
> 
> Liquid filled cables; cryogenic treated cables; you name and we will build it!
> 
> Simply moronic!



I remember this article and the controversy that ensued! For $40k, give me a Keith Yates room design.....they can keep their cryogenic cables on ice. Lol


----------



## Franin

40K! man I'd love to see what a cable like that looks like. Might have 3% plutonium in it.


----------



## Waboman

$40k for a cable?







Are divorce papers included?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1080#post_22643345
> 
> 
> I remember this article and the controversy that ensued! For $40k, give me a Keith Yates room design.....they can keep their cryogenic cables on ice. Lol



I remember a story to the reverse on this, that Michael Fremer (_Stereophile, Home theater_) was going to take James Randi up on this or a similar scenario regarding double-blind testing—and _they_ backed down.


While not wanting to turn this into a cable debate (not the point of the thread), I will say that I've heard differences in my system with speaker cables and with interconnects between preamp and power amp, and I'm not a trained listener. But I, too, have a hard time conceiving of spending so much for speaker cables, even if they _do_ make a difference in some systems. I wonder also whether the law of diminishing returns kicks in at some point along the path.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1080#post_22647880
> 
> 
> 40K! man I'd love to see what a cable like that looks like. Might have 3% plutonium in it.



Right? Such a cable better be able to charge my Space Shuttle as well as power my entire system…wirelessly….with a telepathic interface. It should also power my spare Iron Man suit (My last one got a bit dented after I pimp-smacked Loki)


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1080#post_22650277
> 
> 
> $40k for a cable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are divorce papers included?



Ha! Such a cable will likely lack divorce papers, but it should be of sufficient weight and length to savagely threaten the wife’s attorney…










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1080#post_22650912
> 
> 
> I remember a story to the reverse on this, that Michael Fremer (_Stereophile, Home theater_) was going to take James Randi up on this or a similar scenario regarding double-blind testing—and _they_ backed down.
> 
> While not wanting to turn this into a cable debate (not the point of the thread), I will say that I've heard differences in my system with speaker cables and with interconnects between preamp and power amp, and I'm not a trained listener. But I, too, have a hard time conceiving of spending so much for speaker cables, even if they _do_ make a difference in some systems. I wonder also whether the law of diminishing returns kicks in at some point along the path.



I can certainly attest to the fact that there are differences between interconnects—for instance, my Silver Serpent XLR interconnects are audibly better than my old Emotiva XLR interconnects. I’ve never tested different speaker wire (I’ve been using Monoprice since my first foray out of HTIB land and into the realm of true HT); however, I’m sure there are differences. But…$40k worth? Then again, it becomes very subjective—the concept of value to someone who can spend $40k on cables is very different than for someone who won’t go past $400. Perhaps, in that bracket, their concept of value incorporates attaining the (for most people) unattainable. I don’t know. What I do know is that the differences I’ve heard, say between my PS Audio AC5 power cord ($350 for whatever my length is) v.s. my old Pangea Audio AC9 ($40-50 for the lengths I had) were not “night and day”—but they were different in a “dawn-to-noon” sense on my amplifier, with the PS Audio sounding better.


What it all boils down to is……..


Go Giants (NFL)


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1080#post_22655553
> 
> 
> I can certainly attest to the fact that there are differences between interconnects—for instance, my Silver Serpent XLR interconnects are audibly better than my old Emotiva XLR interconnects. I’ve never tested different speaker wire (I’ve been using Monoprice since my first foray out of HTIB land and into the realm of true HT); however, I’m sure there are differences. But…$40k worth? Then again, it becomes very subjective—the concept of value to someone who can spend $40k on cables is very different than for someone who won’t go past $400. Perhaps, in that bracket, their concept of value incorporates attaining the (for most people) unattainable. I don’t know. What I do know is that the differences I’ve heard, say between my PS Audio AC5 power cord ($350 for whatever my length is) v.s. my old Pangea Audio AC9 ($40-50 for the lengths I had) were not “night and day”—but they were different in a “dawn-to-noon” sense on my amplifier, with the PS Audio sounding better.
> 
> What it all boils down to is……..
> 
> Go Giants (NFL)



While I have no doubt you "heard" the difference, expectation bias can not be ignored. And any sighted test, is by definition, biased. None of that means you didn't "hear" differences.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1080#post_22655644
> 
> 
> While I have no doubt you "heard" the difference, expectation bias can not be ignored. And any sighted test, is by definition, biased. None of that means you didn't "hear" differences.



A very good point about expectation bias, given that I learned about this first-hand a week or two ago on the Seaton Sound forum with my “perceived” differences in sound from my SubMersive F2’s in a grilles on/grilles off comparison. The human mind is a powerful thing.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1080#post_22655553
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Such a cable will likely lack divorce papers, but it should be of sufficient weight and length to savagely threaten the wife’s attorney…



Here is one for you, lets say for some reason you wanted a 40K cable how would you tell your wife/partner ?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1080#post_22659575
> 
> 
> Here is one for you, lets say for some reason you wanted a 40K cable how would you tell your wife/partner ?



"Honey...errr....I've decided to pay the car off early, darling. Oh, and early payoff comes with a dealer-reward of a pretty power cable"


......enter: 4-5 years of secret car payments. Lol


----------



## aldiallo

LOL


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1000_100#post_22659704
> 
> 
> "Honey...errr....I've decided to pay the car off early, darling. Oh, and early payoff comes with a dealer-reward of a pretty power cable"
> 
> ......enter: 4-5 years of secret car payments. Lol



Lol the old reward i like that.







I've used the old throw in for buying this. Just make sure you hide the receipt well.


----------



## audioguy

I would tell her to have me committed.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Has anybody heard the JTR Noesis in-person? They seem to be a much cheaper alternative to the Seaton Catalysts.


I may pursue the sealed model Rosenut. I’ve got about two months to decide though. After the holidays pass, I’m getting very serious about my speaker upgrade…


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1080#post_22661817
> 
> 
> Has anybody heard the JTR Noesis in-person? They seem to be a much cheaper alternative to the Seaton Catalysts.



Very different animal, in my opinion.


Yes, they've been heard. The coax used in the JTR, is a wonderful driver. As is the coax in the Catalyst. However, they are markedly different in the manner in which they coalesce.


Also, the Noesis is passive, needing power. The Catalyst has the secret sauce,....the dsp. Mark Seaton has many skills. What you're buying with the Cat is his skillset, and the subsequent choices he opted for therein. It's good stuff too.


That said, I'm sure that it's very likely the Noesis would be wonderful in many systems. It's compression drivers down to 400hz, coupled to a horn/waveguide.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1080#post_22662563
> 
> 
> Very different animal, in my opinion.
> 
> Yes, they've been heard. The coax used in the JTR, is a wonderful driver. As is the coax in the Catalyst. However, they are markedly different in the manner in which they coalesce.
> 
> Also, the Noesis is passive, needing power. The Catalyst has the secret sauce,....the dsp. Mark Seaton has many skills. What you're buying with the Cat is his skillset, and the subsequent choices he opted for therein. It's good stuff too.
> 
> That said, I'm sure that it's very likely the Noesis would be wonderful in many systems. It's compression drivers down to 400hz, coupled to a horn/waveguide.



Ah, I forgot about the DSP.....I need to do more research. After the holiday season is over, I will be making key decisions about the speaker upgrade. Thanks for the info, FOH.


----------



## BrolicBeast

If anybody wants a good subwoofer workout, check out "Forward Unto Dawn" on blu ray. Bass was extremely enjoyable!


Also, I made my first steelbook purchase today--The Dark Knight Rises. The packaging is great. I don't know how I've been overlooking steelbook releases for so long.


----------



## pcweber111

I love steelbook releases. My most recent was ET.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1080#post_22663659
> 
> 
> I love steelbook releases. My most recent was ET.



Nice! I'm going to start collecting them!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Now watching: Finding Nemo


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1080#post_22655553
> 
> 
> I can certainly attest to the fact that there are differences between interconnects—for instance, my Silver Serpent XLR interconnects are audibly better than my old Emotiva XLR interconnects. I’ve never tested different speaker wire (I’ve been using Monoprice since my first foray out of HTIB land and into the realm of true HT); however, I’m sure there are differences. But…$40k worth? Then again, it becomes very subjective—the concept of value to someone who can spend $40k on cables is very different than for someone who won’t go past $400. Perhaps, in that bracket, their concept of value incorporates attaining the (for most people) unattainable. I don’t know. What I do know is that the differences I’ve heard, say between my PS Audio AC5 power cord ($350 for whatever my length is) v.s. my old Pangea Audio AC9 ($40-50 for the lengths I had) were not “night and day”—but they were different in a “dawn-to-noon” sense on my amplifier, with the PS Audio sounding better.
> 
> What it all boils down to is……..
> 
> Go Giants (NFL)



I trust the "Go Giants" cheer is because I'm in New York. Or is it because those power cords you mention are all heavy gauges?







Actually most of my preferred teams are in the AFC. Other than that, if the Giants do well that's fine with me.


But wait, you're in DC, so that could be sarcasm...


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1080#post_22667405
> 
> 
> I trust the "Go Giants" cheer is because I'm in New York. Or is it because those power cords you mention are all heavy gauges?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually most of my preferred teams are in the AFC. Other than that, if the Giants do well that's fine with me.
> 
> But wait, you're in DC, so that could be sarcasm...



I'm from Queens, NY and will always be a Giants fan! (Jets?...not so much.) There was a lot of hype down here in DC about Monday's Giants v. Redskins game, so of course I've been rooting alone for my team down here. We didn't do so well on Monday though


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1100_100#post_22667169
> 
> 
> Now watching: Finding Nemo



Findind Nemo is definitely one of Pixars finest animation and the blu ray has amazing LFE moments.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1080#post_22667871
> 
> 
> Findind Nemo is definitely one of Pixars finest animation and the blu ray has amazing LFE moments.



Man, this movie is reference from start to finish! Standout audio moments for me were the evil niece tapping on the side of the fish tank; the entire scene in which they are swallowed by a whale, and also the first time Marlon and the turtle hit that roller coaster-esque portion of the EAC.


Visually, it's a winner. The only portions that stood out as less than reference for video were when the whale shoots marlon and dorie through its spout (the rendering of the spout water looks dated) and one other moment that I can't remember. Other than that, thie video is great. What a great a/v experience!


I think I'm going to order some Crowsons...Craig and Mike seem extremely satisfied, and I will be re-visiting these Finding Nemo bass scenes once I take the time to figure out implementation for my seating (i'm almost there), mate the Crowsons with an amp, etc. and place the order.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1100_100#post_22667947
> 
> 
> Man, this movie is reference from start to finish! Standout audio moments for me were the evil niece tapping on the side of the fish tank; the entire scene in which they are swallowed by a whale, and also the first time Marlon and the turtle hit that roller coaster-esque portion of the EAC.
> 
> Visually, it's a winner. The only portions that stood out as less than reference for video were when the whale shoots marlon and dorie through its spout (the rendering of the spout water looks dated) and one other moment that I can't remember. Other than that, thie video is great. What a great a/v experience!



It definitely is a great AV experience


> Quote:
> I think I'm going to order some Crowsons...Craig and Mike seem extremely satisfied, and I will be re-visiting these Finding Nemo bass scenes once I take the time to figure out implementation for my seating (i'm almost there), mate the Crowsons with an amp, etc. and place the order.



There bass transducers ?


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1080#post_22667947
> 
> 
> Man, this movie is reference from start to finish! Standout audio moments for me were the evil niece tapping on the side of the fish tank; the entire scene in which they are swallowed by a whale, and also the first time Marlon and the turtle hit that roller coaster-esque portion of the EAC.
> 
> Visually, it's a winner. The only portions that stood out as less than reference for video were when the whale shoots marlon and dorie through its spout (the rendering of the spout water looks dated) and one other moment that I can't remember. Other than that, thie video is great. What a great a/v experience!


I haven't watched Nemo in a while. I'll have to check it out again.


> Quote:
> I think I'm going to order some Crowsons...Craig and Mike seem extremely satisfied, and I will be re-visiting these Finding Nemo bass scenes once I take the time to figure out implementation for my seating (i'm almost there), mate the Crowsons with an amp, etc. and place the order.


If I were to do my system again with the "latest and greatest". I would use the Behringer iNUKE amp. It has built-in DSP with selectable HPF, LPF and most importantly, delays. http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/NU1000DSP.aspx 


Craig


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1080#post_22667163
> 
> 
> Nice! I'm going to start collecting them!


I must have probably 5 or 6 of them and it's true that the packaging is great and gives a more decent presentation than the cheap plastic generally used!


Everytime I can have the choice I always go for the steelbook.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1080#post_22668151
> 
> 
> It definitely is a great AV experience
> 
> There bass transducers ?



Yes sir! They seem to be quite effective!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1080#post_22668186
> 
> 
> I haven't watched Nemo in a while. I'll have to check it out again.
> 
> If I were to do my system again with the "latest and greatest". I would use the Behringer iNUKE amp. It has built-in DSP with selectable HPF, LPF and most importantly, delays. http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/NU1000DSP.aspx
> 
> Craig



Thanks for the link....well, looks like I found my amp! Lol. Now, I must ask...what are the benefits of setting delays for a bass transducer? I had no idea that was a factor and definitely want optimal performance.


I think I'm going to take a page out of your book and place two transducers so each one can shake two chairs. One will be where the left and center seats join, and one will be where the right and center seats join (the center main lp effectively getting one half on each side.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1080#post_22668655
> 
> 
> I must have probably 5 or 6 of them and it's true that the packaging is great and gives a more decent presentation than the cheap plastic generally used!
> 
> Everytime I can have the choice I always go for the steelbook.



Excellent! Which ones do you own? Man.....is it me, or do steelbook discs get better disc prints too? My blu rays have the black and gold bat emblem with appropriate writing on each disc. Do they all look like that? Or do steelbook discs always get different (read: better) prints as well?


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1080#post_22668975
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to take a page out of your book and place two transducers so each one can shake two chairs. One will be where the left and center seats join, and one will be where the right and center seats join (the center main lp effectively getting one half on each side.


That would be fantastic. I was not prepared for what I experienced. I think if Craig had a camera he would have captured my holy crap that was awesome face







.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1080#post_22668975
> 
> 
> Yes sir! They seem to be quite effective!



I have to admit never seen/felt in action


----------



## MIkeDuke

Frank, the transducers add another layer to the entire experience. Check out my thread and look at post 471. That about sums it for me. They are not distracting at all. They pull you into the movie even more. All the movies I have watched have benefited from having them.


----------



## aldiallo

Matt,


I have Ghost Rider 2, Inception, Clash of thé Titans 1 & 2, Sherlock Holmes : A game of Shadows, Battleship, Crank and the Departed, that's all for now!


I have the same feeling concerning the steelbook, they do look, feel better and do have a better printing imho


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1080#post_22668975
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link....well, looks like I found my amp! Lol. Now, I must ask...what are the benefits of setting delays for a bass transducer? I had no idea that was a factor and definitely want optimal performance.


The sound from the subs and the shaking from the shakers should be timed properly. Depending on how they're connected, there could be different latencies of the signal sent to the sub's vs. the signal sent to the shakers. (The Bass Management can cause some latency as can the processing in the sub itself, (LPF's, HPF's, phase controls, etc.) The shaker is a more direct connection, especially if you connect the way I do right out of the Oppo BDP. The signal will get to the shaker earlier than the signal gets to the subwoofer. You don't want to "feel" shaking before you "hear" sound. That would be unnatural and gimmicky. You want to feel the shaking at the same time, (or maybe slightly delayed), from the sound. The iNUKE has a DSP based delay control that can be used to delay the signal to get them timed better.


I am currently using the subwoofer Distance setting in my Oppo to set the delay, but that is less precise than the delay in the iNUKE. I've made it work in my system, and in MikeDuke's system, but if I were to start over, I would go with the INUKE. It's even cheaper than the Buttkicker amp.


> Quote:
> I think I'm going to take a page out of your book and place two transducers so each one can shake two chairs. One will be where the left and center seats join, and one will be where the right and center seats join (the center main lp effectively getting one half on each side.


Another amp to consider is the Crowson amp, which can do "stereo" shaking. I haven't tried that, but Randy Crowson tells me it works:
http://www.crowsontech.com/go/crowsontech/3485/en-US/DesktopDefault.aspx 

It's a more expensive option however. In addition, I LPF my Crowsons at 40 Hz. I doubt there is much "stereo" content below 40 Hz, so I doubt you would realize much actual "stereo" motion. Nonetheless, it's out there.


Good luck.


Craig


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1110#post_22669051
> 
> 
> That would be fantastic. I was not prepared for what I experienced. I think if Craig had a camera he would have captured my holy crap that was awesome face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, your reaction the first time you experienced the Crowson was priceless. In fact, I couldn't get you out of the chair. I never did sit in it to see how it was set. The look on your face told me everything I needed to know.










Craig


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1080#post_22667475
> 
> 
> I'm from Queens, NY and will always be a Giants fan! (Jets?...not so much.) There was a lot of hype down here in DC about Monday's Giants v. Redskins game, so of course I've been rooting alone for my team down here. We didn't do so well on Monday though



Ah, so you're unconverted. I still want the Titans to do well, personally, so i'm not fully converted either. While "RG3" makes it sound as if he escaped from a _Star Wars_ movie, Robert Griffin III has really made a difference for the Redskins. They're dangerous. Plus, the Giants have a rough schedule these last four games.


As for the Jets, they really look good on my plasma. Otherwise, not so much. I also prefer the way players wore their uniforms in the old days. Many guys don't even wear knee pads. Come on!


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1110#post_22670790
> 
> 
> Yeah, your reaction the first time you experienced the Crowson was priceless. In fact, I couldn't get you out of the chair. I never did sit in it to see how it was set. The look on your face told me everything I needed to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig


I know. You could not pry my butt out of that chair. I think last time I went to your place so maybe next time, after the holidays, you guys(you and Dennis) can swing by and spend the afternoon. I will let the two of you fight out who gets the chair. I think that I have it set up just right now.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1110#post_22670781
> 
> 
> The sound from the subs and the shaking from the shakers should be timed properly. Depending on how they're connected, there could be different latencies of the signal sent to the sub's vs. the signal sent to the shakers. (The Bass Management can cause some latency as can the processing in the sub itself, (LPF's, HPF's, phase controls, etc.) The shaker is a more direct connection, especially if you connect the way I do right out of the Oppo BDP. The signal will get to the shaker earlier than the signal gets to the subwoofer. You don't want to "feel" shaking before you "hear" sound. That would be unnatural and gimmicky. You want to feel the shaking at the same time, (or maybe slightly delayed), from the sound. The iNUKE has a DSP based delay control that can be used to delay the signal to get them timed better.
> 
> I am currently using the subwoofer Distance setting in my Oppo to set the delay, but that is less precise than the delay in the iNUKE. I've made it work in my system, and in MikeDuke's system, but if I were to start over, I would go with the INUKE. It's even cheaper than the Buttkicker amp.
> 
> Another amp to consider is the Crowson amp, which can do "stereo" shaking. I haven't tried that, but Randy Crowson tells me it works:
> http://www.crowsontech.com/go/crowsontech/3485/en-US/DesktopDefault.aspx
> 
> It's a more expensive option however. In addition, I LPF my Crowsons at 40 Hz. I doubt there is much "stereo" content below 40 Hz, so I doubt you would realize much actual "stereo" motion. Nonetheless, it's out there.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Craig



I was reading your post about using the Oppo's sw output and I couldnt believe how ingenious that was! I use quite a few other sources though, so I may be stuck with one of my processor's sw outputs w/ a "y" cable.


I most definitely will be using the delay feature, as aligning the user receipt times is extremely important. Speaking of delay.....I tried increasing the sub distance settings a few weeks ago, but the measurements began to get worse with each foot in distance. Is that normal?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1110#post_22670790
> 
> 
> Yeah, your reaction the first time you experienced the Crowson was priceless. In fact, I couldn't get you out of the chair. I never did sit in it to see how it was set. The look on your face told me everything I needed to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig



I look forward to having the same face that Mike did once I hit "buy"










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1110#post_22670953
> 
> 
> Ah, so you're unconverted. I still want the Titans to do well, personally, so i'm not fully converted either. While "RG3" makes it sound as if he escaped from a _Star Wars_ movie, Robert Griffin III has really made a difference for the Redskins. They're dangerous. Plus, the Giants have a rough schedule these last four games.
> 
> As for the Jets, they really look good on my plasma. Otherwise, not so much. I also prefer the way players wore their uniforms in the old days. Many guys don't even wear knee pads. Come on!



Lolllll @ the jets looking good on your plasma and nowhere else. Lol.....man, if AVS had a "post of the week, " I'd definitely would have submitted that sentence.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1110#post_22671703
> 
> 
> I was reading your post about using the Oppo's sw output and I couldnt believe how ingenious that was! I use quite a few other sources though, so I may be stuck with one of my processor's sw outputs w/ a "y" cable.


I understand the desire to use the transducer with multiple sources. I have had to give that up the way I currently have the system set up. However, the only other input I use a lot is the CATV box. When I'm watching TV, I don't really care about the tactile response. Occasionally, when the wife and I watch a "Pay Per View" movie, I'll switch the Crowson over so it's on the processor's SW output. I can always tell that the tactile response is "different" than it is when hooked directly to the Oppo. .


I have had a Crowson transducer in my system for years, and I was always somewhat dissatisfied with the results... until I hooked it up to the analog subwoofer output of my Oppo. Suddenly the output of the transducer "matched" the sonic output of the subs. It was timed right and it had the same "impact" across the whole frequency range. This was related to the better timing of the shaker and to elimination of Audyssey Room Correction from the signal. I find the benefits of this arrangement to outweigh the downsides, and I don't plan to go back to using a Y'd subwoofer output for he signal. However, that iNUKE amp might change my mind.


The Crowson is cool because you can "feel" the difference between a 40 Hz shake, a 20 Hz shake and a 5 Hz shake. This came through much more noticeably with the current setup than it did before with the Crowson getting the same signal as the subs.


> Quote:
> Speaking of delay.....I tried increasing the sub distance settings a few weeks ago, but the measurements began to get worse with each foot in distance. Is that normal?


If Audyssey got the Distance right, it's definitely possible that changing it would make the response worse. How good was the initial response? If it was flat through the crossover region, then adjusting the Distance won't help.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1110#post_22672045
> 
> 
> I understand the desire to use the transducer with multiple sources. I have had to give that up the way I currently have the system set up. However, the only other input I use a lot is the CATV box. When I'm watching TV, I don't really care about the tactile response. Occasionally, when the wife and I watch a "Pay Per View" movie, I'll switch the Crowson over so it's on the processor's SW output. I can always tell that the tactile response is "different" than it is when hooked directly to the Oppo. .
> 
> I have had a Crowson transducer in my system for years, and I was always somewhat dissatisfied with the results... until I hooked it up to the analog subwoofer output of my Oppo. Suddenly the output of the transducer "matched" the sonic output of the subs. It was timed right and it had the same "impact" across the whole frequency range. This was related to the better timing of the shaker and to elimination of Audyssey Room Correction from the signal. I find the benefits of this arrangement to outweigh the downsides, and I don't plan to go back to using a Y'd subwoofer output for he signal. However, that iNUKE amp might change my mind.
> 
> The Crowson is cool because you can "feel" the difference between a 40 Hz shake, a 20 Hz shake and a 5 Hz shake. This came through much more noticeably with the current setup than it did before with the Crowson getting the same signal as the subs.
> 
> If Audyssey got the Distance right, it's definitely possible that changing it would make the response worse. How good was the initial response? If it was flat through the crossover region, then adjusting the Distance won't help.



Ah, so I shall have to choose between accuracy and range of applicability...that's a tough choice. Down the line, maybe I'll get two separate amp+crowson transducer systems-one for blu ray, and one for all other sources (TV, Xbox, PS3, Apple TV, and Computer Games) Man, I just checked under my seats to figure out placement--my gosh, I'm going to need one Crowson Transducer per seat. The armrests render the sharing of one transducer between seats impossible.









The cost of 3 transducers (and the estimated $100 in isolation discs) interferes with my RS56 upgrade plan in a big way, Hmmm.....I have much to ponder in regards to my priorities.


Ah yes, the initial measured response was very flat . I shouldn't mess with the distance settings at all.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1110#post_22672261
> 
> 
> Ah, so I shall have to choose between accuracy and range of applicability...that's a tough choice. Down the line, maybe I'll get two separate amp+crowson transducer systems-one for blu ray, and one for all other sources (TV, Xbox, PS3, Apple TV, and Computer Games) Man, I just checked under my seats to figure out placement--my gosh, I'm going to need one Crowson Transducer per seat. The armrests render the sharing of one transducer between seats impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cost of 3 transducers (and the estimated $100 in isolation discs) interferes with my RS56 upgrade plan in a big way, Hmmm.....I have much to ponder in regards to my priorities.


The upgrade from the RS-45 to the RS-56 would be, IMO, a significant but incremental upgrade.


OTOH, adding tactile response to your system would be, IMO, a much more monumental and beneficial improvement. The "WOW" factor of tactile response is about 10X the "wow" factor of the incremental improvement in the video.


But, hey... that's just me.










Craig


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1110#post_22672387
> 
> 
> The upgrade from the RS-45 to the RS-56 would be, IMO, a significant but incremental upgrade.
> 
> OTOH, adding tactile response to your system would be, IMO, a much more monumental and beneficial improvement. The "WOW" factor of tactile response is about 10X the "wow" factor of the incremental improvement in the video.
> 
> But, hey... that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig



Hmmmm...perhaps the RS4810 with 3 Crowson Transducers will suffice. Actually, it should more than suffice. Together, both are still cheaper than the RS56, and I still get eShift2, which is the real upgrade impetus (I already use lumagen's superior CMS for calibration).


Let the pre-purchase self-rationalization begin!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1110#post_22669308
> 
> 
> Frank, the transducers add another layer to the entire experience. Check out my thread and look at post 471. That about sums it for me. They are not distracting at all. They pull you into the movie even more. All the movies I have watched have benefited from having them.



Thanks Mike ill have a look.


----------



## BrolicBeast

I thought it might be interesting to show the evolution of the room over the last few years:


September 2006
 


May 2009 (Before my discovery of AVS Forum)






November 2009 (After my discovery of AVS Forum)






February 2011 (I discovered Separates)






November 2012 (Finally, a Dedicated Room)






To be a Home Theater enthusiast is to embark on a journey with no destination, It's all about the ride


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Very cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1110#post_22678555
> 
> 
> Very cool, thanks for sharing!



Thanks Kahuna "800D" Canuck! BTW--your gear is insane. Classe's and B&W's are quite possible the best possible amp/speaker combination in existence, due to their long history of synergy and testing-symbiosis.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Guys, if you have not yet experienced the demo discs from Scubasteve and Superleo, you owe it to yourselves to try them both. Simply amazing...


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1100_100#post_22688248
> 
> 
> Guys, if you have not yet experienced the demo discs from Scubasteve and Superleo, you owe it to yourselves to try them both. Simply amazing...



Scubasteve and Superleo is that a movie Matt ?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1110#post_22688308
> 
> 
> Scubasteve and Superleo is that a movie Matt ?



Sorry, I wrote that as I was walking into the office and it is incredible vague.


Scubasteve and Superleo both created HD Demo discs with popular clips from various Blu Rays that showcase different HT strengths. There’s a Bass section, containing clips that showcase bass (i.e. How To Train Your Dragon “crash” scene, Tron etc. there’s a visual demo section for pristine Blu Ray files….if you have an Oppo, then you don’t even need to burn the disc—you can play right from a USB Hard disk drive, networked drive, or—as in my case—a USB flash drive.


Here is Superleo’s: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1391873/reference-blu-ray-demo-disc-bd9-dvd-dl-media-bd50 


Here is Scubasteve’s: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1283375/home-theater-demo-disc-version-2-0 


I used a program called uTorrent to complete the downloads.

For Superleo’s file/disc, you’ll also need a program called 7-zip.


It takes a little leg-work to get these, but my gosh—they are worth it. Where else can I go from the Plane crash in Knowing to the Plane crash in Flight of the Phoenix to the surround sound bliss of the Book of Eli howitzer scene all in a few minutes without swapping discs? These are both perfect demos and are in DTS-HD Master Audio and Dolby True HD where appropriate. Superleo’s is 100% 1080p as well.


Those of us with capable subs like Submersives and JL Fathoms will absolutely love these for the audio alone. Anyone in the DC area is welcome to swing by and copy the files from me (They are 48GB and 36 GB respectively)


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1110#post_22688396
> 
> 
> Sorry, I wrote that as I was walking into the office and it is incredible vague.
> 
> Scubasteve and Superleo both created HD Demo discs with popular clips from various Blu Rays that showcase different HT strengths. There’s a Bass section, containing clips that showcase bass (i.e. How To Train Your Dragon “crash” scene, Tron etc. there’s a visual demo section for pristine Blu Ray files….if you have an Oppo, then you don’t even need to burn the disc—you can play right from a USB Hard disk drive, networked drive, or—as in my case—a USB flash drive.
> 
> Here is Superleo’s: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1391873/reference-blu-ray-demo-disc-bd9-dvd-dl-media-bd50
> 
> Here is Scubasteve’s: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1283375/home-theater-demo-disc-version-2-0
> 
> I used a program called uTorrent to complete the downloads.
> 
> For Superleo’s file/disc, you’ll also need a program called 7-zip.
> 
> It takes a little leg-work to get these, but my gosh—they are worth it. Where else can I go from the Plane crash in Knowing to the Plane crash in Flight of the Phoenix to the surround sound bliss of the Book of Eli howitzer scene all in a few minutes without swapping discs? These are both perfect demos and are in DTS-HD Master Audio and Dolby True HD where appropriate. Superleo’s is 100% 1080p as well.
> 
> Those of us with capable subs like Submersives and JL Fathoms will absolutely love these for the audio alone. Anyone in the DC area is welcome to swing by and copy the files from me (They are 48GB and 36 GB respectively)



Thanks Matt will have a look into it.


----------



## BrolicBeast

To all Oppo 103/105 owners: you can now get the MHL-enabled Roku Streaming Stick (MSRP: $99) from Oppo for only $49.....this is amazing, as now HBO Go, Hulu Plus, and a bevy of other roku streaming services can be accessed through the Oppo! You have to provide your Oppo's serial # to get the half-price Roku stick.


I'm going to get two: one for my BDP 103 and.....one for my BDP-105 that I haven't had a chance to open yet.







(It's a busy time of year!)


----------



## Franin

Congrats on the 105 Matt, I'm curious on your thoughts between the 103 and 105.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1110#post_22703435
> 
> 
> Congrats on the 105 Matt, I'm curious on your thoughts between the 103 and 105.



Thanks Frank. I got it earlier in the month, but haven't got around to setting it up. I'm probably going to stack it on top of the 103 and do direct tests with the USB Dac and some other features. I will be sure to post the results in either written or video form.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I am still rockin the OPPO 83







. It suits my needs well enough and I was really impressed with how it sounded compared to my older, much more expensive cd player. Any reason for havin the 103 and 105? Does one do somethings the other does not. Congrats though. Your system is certainly drool worthy and I still love that video of your entire system. I have watched it more than one time.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1110#post_22702750
> 
> 
> To all Oppo 103/105 owners: you can now get the MHL-enabled Roku Streaming Stick (MSRP: $99) from Oppo for only $49.....this is amazing, as now HBO Go, Hulu Plus, and a bevy of other roku streaming services can be accessed through the Oppo! You have to provide your Oppo's serial # to get the half-price Roku stick.
> 
> I'm going to get two: one for my BDP 103 and.....one for my BDP-105 that I haven't had a chance to open yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It's a busy time of year!)



I received that email too. Just wondering if it's worth it. I don't do much streaming. Plus I already pay enough for satellite service. Not sure I want to subscribe to watch streamed shows via Amazon, Hulu, etc. Something to think about.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1110#post_22703587
> 
> 
> I am still rockin the OPPO 83
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It suits my needs well enough and I was really impressed with how it sounded compared to my older, much more expensive cd player. Any reason for havin the 103 and 105? Does one do somethings the other does not. Congrats though. Your system is certainly drool worthy and I still love that video of your entire system. I have watched it more than one time.



Thanks Mike. You and your treatment advice were instrumental in putting the room together. The 105 has a few more features that I plan to take advantage of that aren't in the 103, the most significant of which is the usb DAC. Initially, I was just going to get another 103 for the media room, but the feature list and future applicability In a dedicated listening room (in 10 years it will still be a superb disc and file player) caused me to take the leap when I got the early release email from Oppo.


Edit: I gave my bdp-83 to Lady Brolic, and she jams to staples of audiophilia like Diana Krall on a regular basis. What a great gal










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1110#post_22704350
> 
> 
> I received that email too. Just wondering if it's worth it. I don't do much streaming. Plus I already pay enough for satellite service. Not sure I want to subscribe to watch streamed shows via Amazon, Hulu, etc. Something to think about.



Hey man, I was in the same boat earlier this year until I tried the free Hulu Plus trial on my xbox 360. Access to current shows in HD for 8 dollars a month is so worth it. The device's ability to play HBO Go is alone worth it. If you have a HBO subscription, HBO Go gives you free access to every HBO show and movie ever aired. Game of Thrones, The Wire, Boardwalk Empire, Oz, the list goes on man. The roku stick just took my xbox 360's lunch money. Lol.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1110#post_22704431
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike. You and your treatment advice were instrumental in putting the room together. The 105 has a few more features that I plan to take advantage of that aren't in the 103, the most significant of which is the usb DAC. Initially, I was just going to get another 103 for the media room, but the feature list and future applicability In a dedicated listening room (in 10 years it will still be a superb disc and file player) caused me to take the leap when I got the early release email from Oppo.
> 
> Edit: I gave my bdp-83 to Lady Brolic, and she jams to staples of audiophilia like Diana Krall on a regular basis. What a great gal


No problem on the treatments. Again, glad my input helped you get more out of your system. It was a big deal for me because my room is so small and I was affraid that it look overwhelming. Well it does not and I am sure glad I did it. Got you on the 105. Like I said, for my needs the 83 works fine. So Cats are next right







. I am looking out for any new video you put online.

P.S I did not know about the copy right thing and playing audio in your video. Interesting. Anyway, my next audio move will be to move away from disks and get a server based system. Won't be for awhile but it will make my life a lot easier. Keep on enjpying that great room.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1110#post_22704431
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike. You and your treatment advice were instrumental in putting the room together. The 105 has a few more features that I plan to take advantage of that aren't in the 103, the most significant of which is the usb DAC. Initially, I was just going to get another 103 for the media room, but the feature list and future applicability In a dedicated listening room (in 10 years it will still be a superb disc and file player) caused me to take the leap when I got the early release email from Oppo.
> 
> Edit: I gave my bdp-83 to Lady Brolic, and she jams to staples of audiophilia like Diana Krall on a regular basis. What a great gal


No problem on the treatments. Again, glad my input helped you get more out of your system. It was a big deal for me because my room is so small and I was affraid that it look overwhelming. Well it does not and I am sure glad I did it. Got you on the 105. Like I said, for my needs the 83 works fine. So Cats are next right







. I am looking out for any new video you put online.

P.S I did not know about the copy right thing and playing audio in your video. Interesting. Anyway, my next audio move will be to move away from disks and get a server based system. Won't be for awhile but it will make my life a lot easier. Keep on enjpying that great room.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1110#post_22704431
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike. You and your treatment advice were instrumental in putting the room together. The 105 has a few more features that I plan to take advantage of that aren't in the 103, the most significant of which is the usb DAC. Initially, I was just going to get another 103 for the media room, but the feature list and future applicability In a dedicated listening room (in 10 years it will still be a superb disc and file player) caused me to take the leap when I got the early release email from Oppo.
> 
> Edit: I gave my bdp-83 to Lady Brolic, and she jams to staples of audiophilia like Diana Krall on a regular basis. What a great gal


No problem on the treatments. Again, glad my input helped you get more out of your system. It was a big deal for me because my room is so small and I was affraid that it look overwhelming. Well it does not and I am sure glad I did it. Got you on the 105. Like I said, for my needs the 83 works fine. So Cats are next right







. I am looking out for any new video you put online.

P.S I did not know about the copy right thing and playing audio in your video. Interesting. Anyway, my next audio move will be to move away from disks and get a server based system. Won't be for awhile but it will make my life a lot easier. Keep on enjpying that great room.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1110#post_22704431
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike. You and your treatment advice were instrumental in putting the room together. The 105 has a few more features that I plan to take advantage of that aren't in the 103, the most significant of which is the usb DAC. Initially, I was just going to get another 103 for the media room, but the feature list and future applicability In a dedicated listening room (in 10 years it will still be a superb disc and file player) caused me to take the leap when I got the early release email from Oppo.
> 
> Edit: I gave my bdp-83 to Lady Brolic, and she jams to staples of audiophilia like Diana Krall on a regular basis. What a great gal


No problem on the treatments. Again, glad my input helped you get more out of your system. It was a big deal for me because my room is so small and I was affraid that it look overwhelming. Well it does not and I am sure glad I did it. Got you on the 105. Like I said, for my needs the 83 works fine. So Cats are next right







. I am looking out for any new video you put online.

P.S I did not know about the copy right thing and playing audio in your video. Interesting. Anyway, my next audio move will be to move away from disks and get a server based system. Won't be for awhile but it will make my life a lot easier. Keep on enjpying that great room.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1140#post_22704897
> 
> 
> No problem on the treatments. Again, glad my input helped you get more out of your system. It was a big deal for me because my room is so small and I was affraid that it look overwhelming. Well it does not and I am sure glad I did it. Got you on the 105. Like I said, for my needs the 83 works fine. So Cats are next right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am looking out for any new video you put online.
> 
> P.S I did not know about the copy right thing and playing audio in your video. Interesting. Anyway, my next audio move will be to move away from disks and get a server based system. Won't be for awhile but it will make my life a lot easier. Keep on enjpying that great room.



Yeah man--I once created a video of the best movie explosions of all time, with great content like Star Trek, Transformers, The Hurt Locker, and other great movies with great explosions.....and I got flagged by studios through Youtube. They went as far as to post a giant "Blocked in All Countries" next to the video. lol. I thought the studios just got lucky, until I tried posting movie audio in another video, and it got blocked too.


Man a server based system would be great! BUT....I don't know how the 83 may handle some files stored on the server. I seem to remember when I had mine, it wouldn't accept a lot of files via USB. Then again, this was my first foray into remote playback digital files back then (other than Sonos), so It's possible I just did something wrong when I tried. Or are you thinking of navigating the files directly from a computer? I like the concept of a music server--I honestly don't know why I haven't pursued it seriously yet.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1100_100#post_22703484
> 
> 
> Thanks Frank. I got it earlier in the month, but haven't got around to setting it up. I'm probably going to stack it on top of the 103 and do direct tests with the USB Dac and some other features. I will be sure to post the results in either written or video form.



Excellent will be looking out for it


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1140#post_22705027
> 
> 
> Man a server based system would be great! BUT....I don't know how the 83 may handle some files stored on the server. I seem to remember when I had mine, it wouldn't accept a lot of files via USB. Then again, this was my first foray into remote playback digital files back then (other than Sonos), so It's possible I just did something wrong when I tried. Or are you thinking of navigating the files directly from a computer? I like the concept of a music server--I honestly don't know why I haven't pursued it seriously yet.


This is more of a highend "audiophile" kind of server for movies and music. It's stand alone so it's not a computer based system. One of Craig's friend turned me onto it. It will do everything I need it to do. It won't be "run" by the 83 or PS3. It's self contained and it had USB ports for external hard drives. If you are interested let me know and I will put you in touch with the guy who I will be getting it from plus I can give you some more detailed info on it.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1140#post_22705776
> 
> 
> This is more of a highend "audiophile" kind of server for movies and music. It's stand alone so it's not a computer based system. One of Craig's friend turned me onto it. It will do everything I need it to do. It won't be "run" by the 83 or PS3. It's self contained and it had USB ports for external hard drives. If you are interested let me know and I will put you in touch with the guy who I will be getting it from plus I can give you some more detailed info on it.



Hey, I'm definitely interested in somethng like that Mike. Btw, on the music side, have you even experienced the Meridian Sooloos? I checked it out at a dealer about a year ago and it was amazing. Very expensive, but great user interface and marvelous sound.


----------



## audioguy

Music server is the way to go. Two reasons: (1) convenience and (2) sound quality. We did a direct and three way blind A/B compare between 2 servers and the $77,000 dCS stack. One of the servers (older technology) tied and the other was far superior to the transport in that dCS stack that cost $33,000!!


The superior one was built by a company called Sound Science and the product was the Music Vault. I sold my older server and bought a Music Vault. HIGHLY recommended!!


----------



## wkingincharge

Some nice new thoughts for me being thrown around here.I too have been thinking of a music server of some kind as it would be a great idea to consolidate my collection.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1140#post_22706450
> 
> 
> Music server is the way to go. Two reasons: (1) convenience and (2) sound quality. We did a direct and three way blind A/B compare between 2 servers and the $77,000 dCS stack. One of the servers (older technology) tied and the other was far superior to the transport in that dCS stack that cost $33,000!!
> 
> The superior one was built by a company called Sound Science and the product was the Music Vault. I sold my older server and bought a Music Vault. HIGHLY recommended!!



Wow.....I need to research this. I might have to add this to the list of Holiday upgrades (Crowson Transducers also being on this list). My initial light research on the Music Vault are quite exciting!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1140#post_22706495
> 
> 
> Some nice new thoughts for me being thrown around here.I too have been thinking of a music server of some kind as it would be a great idea to consolidate my collection.



Right? There's a whole new world of potential here. Outperforming a dCS ANYTHING is impressive. Lol. This is undoubtedly worth serious consideration.


----------



## prepress

The big thing in that server scenario is, in my view, no computer needed. No, I'm not planning on moving that way, but I'm in favor of my system not being tethered to a computer.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1140#post_22705794
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm definitely interested in somethng like that Mike. Btw, on the music side, have you even experienced the Meridian Sooloos? I checked it out at a dealer about a year ago and it was amazing. Very expensive, but great user interface and marvelous sound.


Give me some time, then check your PM.


----------



## MIkeDuke

PM's sent

Mike


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1110#post_22704431
> 
> 
> Hey man, I was in the same boat earlier this year until I tried the free Hulu Plus trial on my xbox 360. Access to current shows in HD for 8 dollars a month is so worth it. The device's ability to play HBO Go is alone worth it. If you have a HBO subscription, HBO Go gives you free access to every HBO show and movie ever aired. Game of Thrones, The Wire, Boardwalk Empire, Oz, the list goes on man. The roku stick just took my xbox 360's lunch money. Lol.



If I get the Roku stick will I have to subscribe to watch shows? Say if I miss an episode of The Walking Dead. Can I fire up the Oppo/Roku combo and watch it for free? We canceled our premium channels earlier this year. I don't know how I'm gonna watch season 3 of GoT.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1140#post_22707658
> 
> 
> The big thing in that server scenario is, in my view, no computer needed. No, I'm not planning on moving that way, but I'm in favor of my system not being tethered to a computer.



Personally, I don't mind the computer requirement of most server-based systems, but the sheer simplicity of the Music vault is quite impressive.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1140#post_22707683
> 
> 
> Give me some time, then check your PM.



Received and replied, Sir Mike.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1140#post_22711619
> 
> 
> If I get the Roku stick will I have to subscribe to watch shows? Say if I miss an episode of The Walking Dead. Can I fire up the Oppo/Roku combo and watch it for free? We canceled our premium channels earlier this year. I don't know how I'm gonna watch season 3 of GoT.



Cost (or lack thereof) actually depends on the service you need. I think Walking Dead is AMC, which is available through Amazon Instant Video. If you're an Amazon Prime customer ($80 a year) then this is available free of charge. This summer, I "cut the cord" on my satellite service for 3 months in a cost-cutting experiment. I subscribed to Hulu Plus in addition to my existing Netflix subscription, and I found myself not missing my satellite service much (sports and HBO being the only exception). I settled on a barebones sattelite package + HBO subscription to add to my Netflix and Hulu Plus. My total "content" bill each month is dog-cheap for all 4 components (compared to what I used to pay for one of the deluxe all-inclusive satellite packages).


I just realized, I never did post my full cord-cutting journey here. I need to do a write-up at some point, as it was quite interesting and saves me about $100 a month with an equal (if not higher) level of viewing satisfaction..


----------



## aldiallo

Matt,


Congrats on your new 105!! you couldn't ressist the call of the 105!!










with the possibility of using the internal dac of the 105 by the USB port, are you planning to get rid of the Dac Magic or will you use it n the media room with the 103??


Good new from my side, the wife is ok for me to replce the plasma with a projector but undr one condition (oh women), not buying it until at least next May. I'll need to be patient!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1140#post_22713206
> 
> 
> Matt,
> 
> Congrats on your new 105!! you couldn't ressist the call of the 105!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the possibility of using the internal dac of the 105 by the USB port, are you planning to get rid of the Dac Magic or will you use it n the media room with the 103??
> 
> Good new from my side, the wife is ok for me to replce the plasma with a projector but undr one condition (oh women), not buying it until at least next May. I'll need to be patient!



Thanks Al, and congrats on getting the green light on the projector! The hard part is now over...all that's left is the waiting, which shall be quite worth it.


The main reason for the DAC Magic is its ability to keep my sonos Zoneplayer in sync with the rest of the house. Integra processors, even in direct mode, cause a slight delay in the Sonos signal. (It happens with my 80.3 and with my last Integra 80.2 processor as well.) I brought the issue to the forums back in 2011, and some folks over on the 80.2 forum replicated the problem and we were all baffled by the Sonos audio delay issue until the topic fizzled away...


So, I say all that to say: The 105's DAC will definitely be getting some computer love and IF it can eliminate the Integra delay, then I'll definitely be selling the DAC Magic, as the Denon 4310 powering the upstairs media room does not introduce a delay in the Sonos Zoneplayer's signal.


What projectors are you looking at? I think I remember before you got the approval, you were looking to demo some JVCs. Now that the projector upgrade is a reality, are there any other brands/models that you're considering?


----------



## aldiallo

Hey Matt,


JVC and Sony are the main contestants but will also neeed to check the latest Epson one as I've been hearing a lot of good for a prize range under the Sony or JVC, that's if I go for a brand new one, I also have the option of a second hand one which would give me more possibilities on the screen that will be choosen.


Can you tell me more about that delay with the sonos ZP? I don't think I have that delay, ok I'm not using an Integra machine but an Onkyo 5509 and they're pretty much a like if I'm not mistaking.


Now speaking abou the sonos and the music vault, if you go down the music vault, will you be removing the sonos and doing everything via the 103 and the 105? btw not sre if you're aware but there's an app for Iphone/Ipad and Android to control the oppos!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1140#post_22713266
> 
> 
> Hey Matt,
> 
> JVC and Sony are the main contestants but will also neeed to check the latest Epson one as I've been hearing a lot of good for a prize range under the Sony or JVC, that's if I go for a brand new one, I also have the option of a second hand one which would give me more possibilities on the screen that will be choosen.
> 
> Can you tell me more about that delay with the sonos ZP? I don't think I have that delay, ok I'm not using an Integra machine but an Onkyo 5509 and they're pretty much a like if I'm not mistaking.
> 
> Now speaking abou the sonos and the music vault, if you go down the music vault, will you be removing the sonos and doing everything via the 103 and the 105? btw not sre if you're aware but there's an app for Iphone/Ipad and Android to control the oppos!!



Ah, both excellent brands. The Sony's new 50 is great and you can't go wrong with any of the JVC projectors.


Ah, the Sonos delay. Well, I have a Play: 5 in the room adjacent to the theater, and a zoneplayer feeding the theater itaelf. Now, I've been a Sonos user since 06, and have gone through quite a few avr's and processors...each one let the music sync perfectly with the adjacent room (had a zp100 w/ bookshelves prior to the Play: 5 in that room. When I added the Integra 80.2, it introduced a very slight delay that even Direct mode couldn't defeat. After a number of troubleshooting steps, I just gave up and only used the theater Zoneplayer for single-zone use...until I discovered outboard DACs. I purchased the DAC magic and it's clock somehow eliminated the delay. When I upgraded feom the 80.2 to the 80.3, I took the DAC Magic out of the chain, and the delay was still there. There are minor differences between the DHC and 550x series, so maybe one of those differences contributes to your perfect sync. But man, me and some folks on the 80.2 tried quite a few things, but nothing could get rid of the delay in mine or theirs.


If I go the music vault route, I'd still use the Sonos for the whole-house audio function, while using the Oppo for flac and critical listening.


(Forgive any typos....I was walking as I typed this.)


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1140#post_22713554
> 
> 
> Ah, both excellent brands. The Sony's new 50 is great and you can't go wrong with any of the JVC projectors.
> 
> Ah, the Sonos delay. Well, I have a Play: 5 in the room adjacent to the theater, and a zoneplayer feeding the theater itaelf. Now, I've been a Sonos user since 06, and have gone through quite a few avr's and processors...each one let the music sync perfectly with the adjacent room (had a zp100 w/ bookshelves prior to the Play: 5 in that room. When I added the Integra 80.2, it introduced a very slight delay that even Direct mode couldn't defeat. After a number of troubleshooting steps, I just gave up and only used the theater Zoneplayer for single-zone use...until I discovered outboard DACs. I purchased the DAC magic and it's clock somehow eliminated the delay. When I upgraded feom the 80.2 to the 80.3, I took the DAC Magic out of the chain, and the delay was still there. There are minor differences between the DHC and 550x series, so maybe one of those differences contributes to your perfect sync. But man, me and some folks on the 80.2 tried quite a few things, but nothing could get rid of the delay in mine or theirs.
> 
> If I go the music vault route, I'd still use the Sonos for the whole-house audio function, while using the Oppo for flac and critical listening.
> 
> (Forgive any typos....I was walking as I typed this.)



The MusicVault now comes with JRiver player which has an iPad/iPhone interface (JRemote). It may also have the interface for other phones/tablets.


----------



## Franin

I noticed your getting the transducer Matt did you know the Denon AVP you can actually connect the transducer to the pre amp the signal is outputted through SW 3. When you run your audyssey it actually works out the delay etc for the transducers. I remember you said you were looking into the AVP if you decide to look into it a bit more just pop in the AVP thread and ask the question there. I know Seth(ohyeah32) has used transducers.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I am going to say it here as well. Way to go on the Crowson Matt. I predict that you will really like it and it will add a level of fun to your system. Looking forward to your thoughts.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1140#post_22730426
> 
> 
> I noticed your getting the transducer Matt did you know the Denon AVP you can actually connect the transducer to the pre amp the signal is outputted through SW 3. When you run your audyssey it actually works out the delay etc for the transducers. I remember you said you were looking into the AVP if you decide to look into it a bit more just pop in the AVP thread and ask the question there. I know Seth(ohyeah32) has used transducers.



Hey Frank, thanks for that heads up. But alas, the monster Denon AVP that I was looking at expired on Audiogon and the seller did not relist. I’m not 100% sure I would have taken the plunge, but I was about 80%. I could get a splitter for one of my Integra 80.3’s subwoofer outputs, but the primary reason I’m staying away from Audyssey for the Crowsons is that I don’t want to EQ the signal that will reach the Crowson. I’d prefer to do only the delays, but leave everything else the same (as pure a vibration signal as possible.). Thankfully, the Behringer 1000DSP offers discrete delay settings which are perfect for the Crowsons so they do match up perfectly to the EQ’s speakers, without the other EQ effects. When Sir Mike Duke, Protector of the Sylvanian Vale, pointed me to the Crowson posts of Sir Craig, Warden of the Penn Marches, I read about his practice of using the Oppo’s sw output to ensure a clean unaltered signal to the Crowsons.


----------



## Franin

What's the difference between a crowson and a buttkicker? And which power amp are you going for in the crowson range Matt? Congrats on your upcoming purchase Matt.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1140#post_22730594
> 
> 
> Hey Frank, thanks for that heads up. But alas, the monster Denon AVP that I was looking at expired on Audiogon and the seller did not relist. I’m not 100% sure I would have taken the plunge, but I was about 80%. I could get a splitter for one of my Integra 80.3’s subwoofer outputs, but the primary reason I’m staying away from Audyssey for the Crowsons is that I don’t want to EQ the signal that will reach the Crowson. I’d prefer to do only the delays, but leave everything else the same (as pure a vibration signal as possible.). Thankfully, the Behringer 1000DSP offers discrete delay settings which are perfect for the Crowsons so they do match up perfectly to the EQ’s speakers, without the other EQ effects. When Sir Mike Duke, Protector of the Sylvanian Vale, pointed me to the Crowson posts of Sir Craig, Warden of the Penn Marches, I read about his practice of using the Oppo’s sw output to ensure a clean unaltered signal to the Crowsons.



Cool well I will be interested in your review once you have it up and running. Congratulations


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1140#post_22730606
> 
> 
> Cool well I will be interested in your review once you have it up and running. Congratulations



Thanks Frank! Man, I’m trying to hold out on watching The Dark Knight Rises until the Crowsons come. I still haven’t watched that movie straight through. I was going to watch it this weekend at a movie night I’m throwing tomorrow night, but my lady doesn’t care much for TDKR 9she says too much talking, not enough fighting







, so in the interest of 100% satisfaction, we will all watch Total Recall instead and I will save TDKR for when the Crowson Transducers come.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1140#post_22730597
> 
> 
> What's the difference between a crowson and a buttkicker? And which power amp are you going for in the crowson range Matt? Congrats on your upcoming purchase Matt.



Hey Frank, I completely missed this question earlier. The difference between a Crowson and a buttkicker (besides only one of them having a name I can say around my grandma







) is primarily a more sophisticated ability to match levels of vibration with the signal being processed. I think I recall from one of Craig's posts that they vibrate on top and bottom, giving any risers a vibration as well.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1100_100#post_22732141
> 
> 
> Hey Frank, I completely missed this question earlier. The difference between a Crowson and a buttkicker (besides only one of them having a name I can say around my grandma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) is primarily a more sophisticated ability to match levels of vibration with the signal being processed. I think I recall from one of Craig's posts that they vibrate on top and bottom, giving any risers a vibration as well.



Thanks for that Matt.


----------



## pokekevin

You upgrade too much. Slow down...I'm getting jealous lol

For some reason I thought you replaced your Klipsch...Cant remember lol. Could've sworn it was like yesterday when you got the PB13

-Kevin


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1140#post_22733560
> 
> 
> You upgrade too much. Slow down...I'm getting jealous lol
> 
> For some reason I thought you replaced your Klipsch...Cant remember lol. Could've sworn it was like yesterday when you got the PB13
> 
> -Kevin



Lol, no such thing as _too_ much upgrading










My upgrade list is dwindling now. There are only three components left to upgrade: Speakers (To Legacy Audio Focus/Marquis combo), Amplifier (TBD), and projector (RS56). After those upgrades, I will have reached a level of satisfaction that will likely last me for quite some time.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1140#post_22730597
> 
> 
> What's the difference between a crowson and a buttkicker? And which power amp are you going for in the crowson range Matt? Congrats on your upcoming purchase Matt.


Hi Frank.


The Buttkicker LFE Kit is a piston within a column that is raised and lowered, (shaken), at the signal frequency. It can be attached to the seating several different ways, either directly or by secondarily shaking the seating through a cantilever." http://www.thebuttkicker.com/lfe-kit.php It can also be mounted to a riser to shake the riser and thereby the seating.


The Crowson is a dual, flat plate system mounted underneath frame of the seating, and it shakes the seating directly. http://crowsontech.com/go/crowsontech/3472/en-US/DesktopDefault.aspx In my system the top plate shakes the seating and the bottom plate shakes the riser. The benefit of this arrangement is that you get shaking in your feet as well as shaking in your seat. I find that shaking your body *without* sensing the vibration in your feet is unnatural. Therefore the sensations in your feet provided by the Crowson/riser system have a more natural feel to them. In addition, my experience with the Crowson is that they are "faster" shakers than the piston-type shakers. The have less mass/inertia and therefore they can start and stop a little faster than pistons.


Another excellent and powerful transducer system is the Earthquake Sound Quake 10.0. http://www.earthquakesound.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=292&category_id=118&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=82 

It is intended to be mounted to a riser. They even supply plans for building the riser: http://www.earthquakesound.com/pdf_pressreleases/Q10B_platform.pdf The platform is "suspended and the entire platform shakes, correspondingly shaking the seating.


Overall, I really enjoy the added sensory input provided by the tactile transducers. Similar effect can be achieved with powerful subs on a suspended floor, but on a concrete foundation, only tactile transducers can provided this level of tactile input.


Craig


----------



## pokekevin

Are you not pleased with your current RS45?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1140#post_22735378
> 
> 
> Are you not pleased with your current RS45?



I am very very happy with my RS45 but at my viewing distance, older movies are hard to sit through. I need eShift in my life for the occasional "throwback" movie or horribly encoded movie (like War of the Worlds--i have DVDs that look better than the WotW blu ray).


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1100_100#post_22734365
> 
> 
> Hi Frank.
> 
> The Buttkicker LFE Kit is a piston within a column that is raised and lowered, (shaken), at the signal frequency. It can be attached to the seating several different ways, either directly or by secondarily shaking the seating through a cantilever." http://www.thebuttkicker.com/lfe-kit.php It can also be mounted to a riser to shake the riser and thereby the seating.
> 
> The Crowson is a dual, flat plate system mounted underneath frame of the seating, and it shakes the seating directly. http://crowsontech.com/go/crowsontech/3472/en-US/DesktopDefault.aspx In my system the top plate shakes the seating and the bottom plate shakes the riser. The benefit of this arrangement is that you get shaking in your feet as well as shaking in your seat. I find that shaking your body *without* sensing the vibration in your feet is unnatural. Therefore the sensations in your feet provided by the Crowson/riser system have a more natural feel to them. In addition, my experience with the Crowson is that they are "faster" shakers than the piston-type shakers. The have less mass/inertia and therefore they can start and stop a little faster than pistons.
> 
> Another excellent and powerful transducer system is the Earthquake Sound Quake 10.0. http://www.earthquakesound.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=292&category_id=118&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=82
> 
> It is intended to be mounted to a riser. They even supply plans for building the riser: http://www.earthquakesound.com/pdf_pressreleases/Q10B_platform.pdf The platform is "suspended and the entire platform shakes, correspondingly shaking the seating.
> 
> Overall, I really enjoy the added sensory input provided by the tactile transducers. Similar effect can be achieved with powerful subs on a suspended floor, but on a concrete foundation, only tactile transducers can provided this level of tactile input.
> 
> Craig



Thank for your reply Craig. I don't think they sell crowson here in Aus, I would like to demo one in action. I made some enquiries yesterday to a few shop and they don't even sell transducers. It's always the way, the home theatre shop here in west Australia are behind the 8 ball. Most of my gear had to be special ordered over East or overseas.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1170#post_22735429
> 
> 
> I am very very happy with my RS45 but at my viewing distance, older movies are hard to sit through. I need eShift in my life for the occasional "throwback" movie or horribly encoded movie (like War of the Worlds--i have DVDs that look better than the WotW blu ray).



Ill be looking thru your trashcan for a rs45 when you get the rs65 lol


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1140#post_22733981
> 
> 
> After those upgrades, I will have reached a level of satisfaction that will likely last me for quite some time.



Ooh don't know mate, the itchy feet can be unbearable at times. The upgrade bug is something that Doctors and scientists cannot cure. HTA (Home Theatre Anonymous) is a great place to start


----------



## xMEATx

How large is your room Mr. Beast? I'm considering the submersive, trying to get a feel on how they handle your room. Thanks


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1100_100#post_22733981
> 
> 
> Lol, no such thing as _too_ much upgrading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My upgrade list is dwindling now. There are only three components left to upgrade: Speakers (To Legacy Audio Focus/Marquis combo), Amplifier (TBD), and projector (RS56). After those upgrades, I will have reached a level of satisfaction that will likely last me for quite some time.



Come on, you can't fool us. It never stops. The hunger... *MUST BE APPEASED!!!*


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1160_20#post_22733981
> 
> 
> Lol, no such thing as _too_ much upgrading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My upgrade list is dwindling now. There are only three components left to upgrade: Speakers (To Legacy Audio Focus/Marquis combo), Amplifier (TBD), and projector (RS56). After those upgrades, I will have reached a level of satisfaction that will likely last me for quite some time.



It will never stop just slows down sometimes or at least that's what I have convinced myself to say lol!!!


----------



## pcweber111

Matt, speaking of steelbooks from earlier, have you been down to Best Buy lately? They are having a good deal on some steelbooks. 10 bucks each for some good movies. So far this is what I have:

 
 
 
 
 
 


Haha, sorry the ET steelbook is from Target. I just like the way it looks.







I'm going back for Batman Begins, The Dark Knight, and probably 300, Goodfellas, and maybe The Hangover (the cover is hilarious). The LotR trilogy is theatrical only but that's OK with me as I feel the EEs are a bit on the long side. I believe there's some differences with the transfers but I'll probably pick up the EE set eventually anyway and these were too cool to pass up.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1170#post_22736008
> 
> 
> Ill be looking thru your trashcan for a rs45 when you get the rs65 lol



Lololololol


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1170#post_22736020
> 
> 
> Ooh don't know mate, the itchy feet can be unbearable at times. The upgrade bug is something that Doctors and scientists cannot cure. HTA (Home Theatre Anonymous) is a great place to start



You are very correct!!! I need to find my nearest HTA group......and bring a piece of equipment with me to urge us all on!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1170#post_22737785
> 
> 
> Come on, you can't fool us. It never stops. The hunger... *MUST BE APPEASED!!!*



I cannot fool my fellow enthusiasts.....upgrading is like breathing, albeit much much slower. Lol.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1170#post_22738256
> 
> 
> It will never stop just slows down sometimes or at least that's what I have convinced myself to say lol!!!



Lol riiiight? I've tried to call it quits on upgrades quite a few times...but there's always that one last thing......


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xMEATx*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1170#post_22736929
> 
> 
> How large is your room Mr. Beast? I'm considering the submersive, trying to get a feel on how they handle your room. Thanks



Greetings! My room is about 18 ft long by 14 feet wide. One SubM could easily crack my walls, but two offer more headroom in future theaters!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Pcweber.....thank you VERY much for making me aware of that sale.....I'm checking them out tomorrow if they're open! Those are awesome additions to the steelbook collection. Steelbooks rule!!!!


----------



## pcweber111

Matt, I hope you and yours have a very Merry Christmas and a happy holidays! Focus on those important to you and remember to watch a movie or two, your system needs love too!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1170#post_22740685
> 
> 
> Matt, I hope you and yours have a very Merry Christmas and a happy holidays! Focus on those important to you and remember to watch a movie or two, your system needs love too!



Thanks man, I hope you enjoy your Christmas as well







I'll be sure to pop in a movie or two--or four. lol.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Finally had some breathing time to click "upload" on this video...

Oppo BDP-105 Unboxing & More (Includes a comparison with the BDP-103) 


Merry Christmas to All.


----------



## kaotikr1

Nice videos. I do enjoy them.


Sent from my Beans Note 2


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kaotikr1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1170#post_22742047
> 
> 
> Nice videos. I do enjoy them.
> 
> Sent from my Beans Note 2



Thanks Kaotik. That's a pretty serious system you're running (I clicked on your sig link). The measurement charts are impressively flat.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1170#post_22739644
> 
> 
> Matt, speaking of steelbooks from earlier, have you been down to Best Buy lately? They are having a good deal on some steelbooks. 10 bucks each for some good movies. So far this is what I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, sorry the ET steelbook is from Target. I just like the way it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going back for Batman Begins, The Dark Knight, and probably 300, Goodfellas, and maybe The Hangover (the cover is hilarious). The LotR trilogy is theatrical only but that's OK with me as I feel the EEs are a bit on the long side. I believe there's some differences with the transfers but I'll probably pick up the EE set eventually anyway and these were too cool to pass up.



Damn those look nice!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1170#post_22742324
> 
> 
> Damn those look nice!



Right? It's like owning art, that happens to house playable media!


----------



## BrolicBeast

I wish everyone a merry merry Christmas, and for those who are hosting, I hope you enjoy the dropped jaws of friends and family as you demo your systems after Christmas dinner!


----------



## wkingincharge

Same to you man and you read my mine on the jaw dropping system. The video was great detailing the differences on the oppo's they just make solid units through and through.


There is a integra very possibly in the very near future for me after reading through some of the older posts as I am in need of something else and my readings are steering me that way.


----------



## pcweber111

Yeah that 105 is an incredible machine. With all the desire my many for just downloadable media and using their computers as BD drives it's easy to forget what a real, quality BD player looks like. Throw in the excellent audio/video quality and I think if you're serious about a home theater you'd be crazy for just wanting to use a computer for media. Well done Matt, be sure to get some videos up of it in action; I'm definitely looking forward to it!


----------



## COACH2369

Thought you were considering some Cat 12's for your speaker upgrade.


Merry Christmas!


----------



## Franin

Hey Matt did you have a nice Xmas ?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1170#post_22743211
> 
> 
> Same to you man and you read my mine on the jaw dropping system. The video was great detailing the differences on the oppo's they just make solid units through and through.
> 
> There is a integra very possibly in the very near future for me after reading through some of the older posts as I am in need of something else and my readings are steering me that way.



What’s up man? Yeah, Oppo is a perpetually reliable name and will likely continue that tradition for quite some time (until some heavy-hitting manufacturer steals all its execs..*gulp* ) Ah, looking at an Integra processor? You won’t be sorry—I guarantee! I see you’re located in MD—I am as well. If you want to demo an Integra before taking the plunge, let me know and you’re welcome to swing by. These processors do everything, and Audyssey MultiEQ XT32 alone is worth the price of admission. The thing is, they have one of the most complete feature sets on the market at any price point, but more importantly, they still manage to sound great!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1170#post_22743233
> 
> 
> Yeah that 105 is an incredible machine. With all the desire my many for just downloadable media and using their computers as BD drives it's easy to forget what a real, quality BD player looks like. Throw in the excellent audio/video quality and I think if you're serious about a home theater you'd be crazy for just wanting to use a computer for media. Well done Matt, be sure to get some videos up of it in action; I'm definitely looking forward to it!



Oh yes indeed! It's essential to have a capable optical disc reader in any serious system. There are too many variables with computers; I do not think they are reliable as a one-source solution (although they are great for augmenting a system with an already capable disc player). I will definitely be shooting a follow-up to the Oppo BDP-105 video in which I cover the user interface, streaming from PCs, setting up the USB DAC, utilizing the MHL HDMI input with the Roku Streaming Stick, and a few other things. I love this 105!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1170#post_22743249
> 
> 
> Thought you were considering some Cat 12's for your speaker upgrade.
> 
> Merry Christmas!



I was considering the Cat-12’s truly, but I’ve decided to invest in more subwoofers from Seaton Sound, but my speakers—after much research—will be Legacy Audio. That Air Motion ribbon-tweeter, it if sounds anything like the other ribbons I’ve heard (I have a demo coming up in the new year), are a must have for me. I’m in contact with a dealer who’s willing to let me Demo them at his house (both the Focus SE and Signature SE models) and I am expecting great things.

To be sure, I will spend that week demoing high-end speakers so I have a good frame of “high end” reference.


How was your first Christmas in the new place?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1170#post_22744456
> 
> 
> Hey Matt did you have a nice Xmas ?



Hey Frank, my Christmas was indeed quite enjoyable. I got to hang with the lady and hang with family and I got some great gifts. How about you? Did you guys get together with the in laws and have a grand time?


----------



## aldiallo

Hi all,


Merry Christmas, Hope you all had a great time and go a lot of nice presents!


Hey those Steelbook look great, my Sherlock Holmes 2 is different thanks the one in the pics above.


Matt,


Really looking forward to see a video on the 105 but above all, your impressions when you'll go out to listen the different speakers you have mentioned.


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1180_20#post_22745133
> 
> 
> What’s up man? Yeah, Oppo is a perpetually reliable name and will likely continue that tradition for quite some time (until some heavy-hitting manufacturer steals all its execs..*gulp* ) Ah, looking at an Integra processor? You won’t be sorry—I guarantee! I see you’re located in MD—I am as well. If you want to demo an Integra before taking the plunge, let me know and you’re welcome to swing by. These processors do everything, and Audyssey MultiEQ XT32 alone is worth the price of admission. The thing is, they have one of the most complete feature sets on the market at any price point, but more importantly, they still manage to sound great!



That's a strong possibility with Oppo but lets hope not anytime soon lol!!! That Integra is a very very nice unit for that price point so just out of curiosity I went to see if any were available for visuals today at local salons and everyone was sold out except for the receivers go figure but I am on the list for the next one's so I may have to take you up on the offer to get demo before then.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1170#post_22745133
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Frank, my Christmas was indeed quite enjoyable. I got to hang with the lady and hang with family and I got some great gifts. How about you? Did you guys get together with the in laws and have a grand time?



Yeah it was great, I'm still waiting for my gifts to arrive from cool components. Families were great good food good drinks it was nice


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1170#post_22746748
> 
> 
> That's a strong possibility with Oppo but lets hope not anytime soon lol!!! That Integra is a very very nice unit for that price point so just out of curiosity I went to see if any were available for visuals today at local salons and everyone was sold out except for the receivers go figure but I am on the list for the next one's so I may have to take you up on the offer to get demo before then.



Oh yes, the integras are big sellers especially around here. I'm on my second Integra, but when pursuing my first, I couldn't get a demo anywhere either. Some dealers had the receivers only, but nobody had the DHC-80.x series processors.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1170#post_22747785
> 
> 
> Yeah it was great, I'm still waiting for my gifts to arrive from cool components. Families were great good food good drinks it was nice



Glad you had a great time. Ah, cool components...they make some pretty neat ventilation gear! Sounds like a great gift, and the perfect gift for an HT Enthusiast, many of which can be kind of dififcult to shop for, given the cost of our _toys_. lol.


----------



## COACH2369

The first Christmas in the new house has been a busy one. We left Saturday morning and just got back yesterday...Logged 1238 miles in the car visiting five cities while driving through thunderstorms and blizzards.. Now that we are home, it is time to watch movies.


Legacy Audio makes a GREAT product. I have a friend that has a set in his theater room(not sure which type, but I know they were significantly higher in price than what I have.) I will see if I can get the model numbers for you.


Hope you guys had a great Christmas too!


----------



## COACH2369

Which ones are you considering?


Forgot to ask you that in the last post.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1170#post_22749064
> 
> 
> The first Christmas in the new house has been a busy one. We left Saturday morning and just got back yesterday...Logged 1238 miles in the car visiting five cities while driving through thunderstorms and blizzards.. Now that we are home, it is time to watch movies.
> 
> Legacy Audio makes a GREAT product. I have a friend that has a set in his theater room(not sure which type, but I know they were significantly higher in price than what I have.) I will see if I can get the model numbers for you.
> 
> Hope you guys had a great Christmas too!



Greetings! That sounds like a fun, albeit BUSY Christmas! But hey, as long as it’s with family, that’s what really matters. I’m sure your new theater is broken in by now…How’s the Lumagen Radiance treating you?


Man, I'm looking at three different sets: The Signature SE’s w/ Silverscreen center channel; the Focus SE’s with Marquis center, but now—I’m trying to figure out a way to swing the Aeris models w/ Marquis center channel. All three options are attainable eventually (in 2013, my MAIN focus will be upgrading my speakers); however, I’m just trying to figure out which one will mitigate my upgrade bug for the longest amount of time (at least a decade or so). The Air Motion Tweeter (AMT) is the driving force behind the selection of Legacy. That, and their stellar reputation are what pushed me to them, as a manufacturer.


----------



## audioguy

Before u completely give up on Catalysts, u ought to try and hear a demo with them. I have heard a number of speakers equal to or even better than them for two channel, but very very few for HT (and they cost lot more)


I love the brand u r looking into by the way. He has been around a long time.


If u want to wander south to Atlanta, I will be more than happy to have u come by and listen.


But whatever u decide, I'm sure it will sound amazing!


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1200#post_22749280
> 
> 
> Greetings! That sounds like a fun, albeit BUSY Christmas! But hey, as long as it’s with family, that’s what really matters. I’m sure your new theater is broken in by now…How’s the Lumagen Radiance treating you?
> 
> Man, I'm looking at three different sets: The Signature SE’s w/ Silverscreen center channel; the Focus SE’s with Marquis center, but now—I’m trying to figure out a way to swing the Aeris models w/ Marquis center channel. All three options are attainable eventually (in 2013, my MAIN focus will be upgrading my speakers); however, I’m just trying to figure out which one will mitigate my upgrade bug for the longest amount of time (at least a decade or so). The Air Motion Tweeter (AMT) is the driving force behind the selection of Legacy. That, and their stellar reputation are what pushed me to them, as a manufacturer.



The Lumagen is treating me quite well. I haven't said much about it because my usage of the room has been low. After viewing the second movie, my Onkyo 5508 went out on me. That started a six week process that resulted in me now using a Denon 4520 as a pre-amp... Then I had to get the Audyssey Pro redone on the room, but now I am back in business. I still need to get a new rack kit and put the rack back together. That will come the first of the year.....


Anyways, the picture quality is amazing using hte Lumagen. Plus the ability to watch 2:35 movies on a 115" 2:35 screen puts a smile on my face. I am probably sitting a tad closer than I should be for that large of a screen, so certain movies don't look as sharp as others. My only upgrade in 2013, besides if anything dies and has to be upgraded, might be a new projector. I have a RS-40, but the newer JVC models look good on paper. I have also started the saving process for my next speaker setup. Most likely it will be another year before that will happen due to the price.. Right now I am so happy with how things sound, that I am okay waiting.


My buddy has the Marquis center channel and the Focus SE's. He is using Triad in wallls for the rears. GREAT sounding room....but not the best sounding I have heard. That award goes to Audioguy's room. Blew me away!


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1200#post_22749627
> 
> 
> Before u completely give up on Catalysts, u ought to try and hear a demo with them. I have heard a number of speakers equal to or even better than them for two channel, but very very few for HT (and they cost lot more)
> 
> I love the brand u r looking into by the way. He has been around a long time.
> 
> If u want to wander south to Atlanta, I will be more than happy to have u come by and listen.
> 
> But whatever u decide, I'm sure it will sound amazing!



FUNNY! I just mentioned your room in my last post..


This room and these speakers BLEW me away, as I previously mentioned. So much, that I am saving up to duplicate the system he has. I am starting with three CAT-12's for the fronts, then upgrading my subs, followed by the rears..


If you are able to find your way to Atlanta, you won't be sorry. My friend has the same speakers you are mentioning, but I felt the Cat-12's were better by quite a bit. Both rooms are similar in the way they are setup and treated but Audioguy has better subs.. I am no professional when it comes to judging and reviewing this stuff but no room or system has ever left an impression on me the way Audioguy's room did. Immediately after leaving his house, I knew I wanted the Cat-12's. Normally I am not a patient person when it comes to this hobby.....that has changed due to the price of this upgrade.










Good luck.


----------



## BrolicBeast

I do not doubt that the CAT-12’s equal and may even out-perform the Legacy Focus SE for HT—I, myself, have sworn by the CATs a thousand times, sight unseen (or is that, "u heard?" lol; however, as my ability to discern musical detail evolves and I grow in my love of music, after hearing what ribbons (and similar) tweeters can do for music, I am being drawn toward Legacy.  A determining factor will be the demo of the Signature SE models and Focus SE models in a couple of weeks.  Audioguy, I’m going to PM you in the near future regarding your kind demo offer.  My lady and I were talking earlier this year about spending a 3-day weekend in Atlanta to see the sights.  Checking out the CAT-12’s at some point during that trip would be marvelous.


In a perfect world, I’d scoop up 3 CAT-12’s for HT and a pair of Legacy Focus SE’s for the upstairs media room (effectively turning it into the primary listening room.), but unless I make VP before I finish typing this, I can’t have my cake and eat it too....yet


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1200#post_22749777
> 
> 
> The Lumagen is treating me quite well. I haven't said much about it because my usage of the room has been low. After viewing the second movie, my Onkyo 5508 went out on me. That started a six week process that resulted in me now using a Denon 4520 as a pre-amp... Then I had to get the Audyssey Pro redone on the room, but now I am back in business. I still need to get a new rack kit and put the rack back together. That will come the first of the year.....
> 
> Anyways, the picture quality is amazing using hte Lumagen. Plus the ability to watch 2:35 movies on a 115" 2:35 screen puts a smile on my face. I am probably sitting a tad closer than I should be for that large of a screen, so certain movies don't look as sharp as others. My only upgrade in 2013, besides if anything dies and has to be upgraded, might be a new projector. I have a RS-40, but the newer JVC models look good on paper. I have also started the saving process for my next speaker setup. Most likely it will be another year before that will happen due to the price.. Right now I am so happy with how things sound, that I am okay waiting.
> 
> My buddy has the Marquis center channel and the Focus SE's. He is using Triad in wallls for the rears. GREAT sounding room....but not the best sounding I have heard. That award goes to Audioguy's room. Blew me away!



Oh man, sorry to hear about the Onkyo 5508 issues. How do you like the Denon? I hear you on the "danger close" viewing situation. It's worth it though, as most newer films look great! I may upgrade to a JVC eShift model to fix that issue though.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Thinking about selling the Integra DHC-80.3 to make room for a Denon AVP-A1HDCI processor...I'm eyeing that, yet again. Not sure if I have the patience for the sale process though, but it would definitely mitigate the cost of the upgrade.


My gosh....the chronic upgraditis itch truly can never be satiated...


Edit: Must...resist.....I need speakers.......must...concentrate.....must....focus....


----------



## audioguy

What does the Denon improve over the Integra?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1200#post_22751905
> 
> 
> What does the Denon improve over the Integra?



Nothing feature-wise. I would assume sound quality, given its msrp. I was having a temporary "grass is greener" moment though. I love my 80.3.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Two words: Underworld Awakening.


Reference a/v throughout and it will give your sub some push-ups to do.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1200_100#post_22752602
> 
> 
> Two words: Underworld Awakening.
> 
> Reference a/v throughout and it will give your sub some push-ups to do.



Very true especially that big lycan


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1200#post_22752806
> 
> 
> Very true especially that big lycan



Man, I replayed that one scene with the super-lycan a number of times. The bass is really powerful there. The whole movie is rife with superb a/v goodness. Demonstration quality, without a doubt. There had been quite a bit of discussion about this disc on the Master Bass List thread but I never knew the impact would be so impressive. The talk of the bass is the main reason I got the disc.


I own the first two Underworld films, but the 2nd left such a bad taste, I never watched Rise of the Lycans and I completely ignored Awakening until yesterday (I still loved the 1st film though). Whoever did the sound design is a true master of his/her art. It was also great to see Charles Dance from Game of Thrones doing what he does best—playing the authoritative Patriarch. Those darn Lannisters…


----------



## mtavares

Congrats by your setup and by the number of upgrades introduced in the last year.


We are following your upgrade evalution throught the Youtube and we only now saw this thread.


It will be very interesting to follow up the speakers upgrade process.


Happy New Year to you and your family.


Marcos



Q.J.A


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtavares*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1200#post_22753157
> 
> 
> Congrats by your setup and by the number of upgrades introduced in the last year.
> 
> We are following your upgrade evalution throught the Youtube and we only now saw this thread.
> 
> It will be very interesting to follow up the speakers upgrade process.
> 
> Happy New Year to you and your family.
> 
> Marcos
> 
> Q.J.A



Hey Marcos, thanks for the kind words. How are you? I wish a Happy New Year to you and your family as well. Keep enjoying your Oppo BDP-95!


----------



## MIkeDuke

Happy Holidays from the north. I just got a chance to watch TDKR on my system and to me it is reference all the way. I am assuming you already gave it a spin. So you are looking at Legacy speakers? They should make a nice system. Everything I have read about them has been very positive.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1200#post_22754920
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays from the north. I just got a chance to watch TDKR on my system and to me it is reference all the way. I am assuming you already gave it a spin. So you are looking at Legacy speakers? They should make a nice system. Everything I have read about them has been very positive.



Legacy Focus HD speakers are on my list for my ultimate fantasy system.


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1200_20#post_22752599
> 
> 
> Nothing feature-wise. I would assume sound quality, given its msrp. I was having a temporary "grass is greener" moment though. I love my 80.3.



Don't do it man lol!!! Get those speakers!! Listen to me attempting to be the A/V voice of reason !!!


The legacy speakers are gorgeous and have that timeless look that 10 years from now still get attention and although I have never heard them they must sound pretty good.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1200#post_22751632
> 
> 
> IMy lady and I were talking earlier this year about spending a 3-day weekend in Atlanta to see the sights.  Checking out the CAT-12’s at some point during that trip would be marvelous.



I look forward to it!!


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1200#post_22755327
> 
> 
> Legacy Focus HD speakers are on my list for my ultimate fantasy system.


I wouldn't mind hearing some Legacy speakers in a real setting either. Although, I am quite content with my Focal 1027's







.


----------



## Frohlich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1200#post_22751632
> 
> 
> I do not doubt that the CAT-12’s equal and may even out-perform the Legacy Focus SE for HT—I, myself, have sworn by the CATs a thousand times, sight unseen (or is that, "u heard?" lol; however, as my ability to discern musical detail evolves and I grow in my love of music, after hearing what ribbons (and similar) tweeters can do for music, I am being drawn toward Legacy.  A determining factor will be the demo of the Signature SE models and Focus SE models in a couple of weeks.  Audioguy, I’m going to PM you in the near future regarding your kind demo offer.  My lady and I were talking earlier this year about spending a 3-day weekend in Atlanta to see the sights.  Checking out the CAT-12’s at some point during that trip would be marvelous.
> 
> In a perfect world, I’d scoop up 3 CAT-12’s for HT and a pair of Legacy Focus SE’s for the upstairs media room (effectively turning it into the primary listening room.), but unless I make VP before I finish typing this, I can’t have my cake and eat it too....yet



You haven't heard about Mark's new Seaton Legacy Focus SE limited edition speakers. I have an 11.1 set-up with those...not







Seriously though, have you looked into the new JTR Noesis? I know that you are all over this stuff so you likely already looked into them somewhat but just thought I would mention it. They don't "look" sexy but they are suppose to sound fantastic.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1200#post_22755943
> 
> 
> Although, I am quite content with my Focal 1027's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



+1


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1200#post_22754920
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays from the north. I just got a chance to watch TDKR on my system and to me it is reference all the way. I am assuming you already gave it a spin. So you are looking at Legacy speakers? They should make a nice system. Everything I have read about them has been very positive.



Man, TDKR is absolute Demo Quality.....it flexes everything from Subs to surrounds! Yeah man, I'm definitely looking at Legacy for their ATM tweeters and heralded performance. If my lady and I end up heading to ATL in early 2013, I'll definitely be demoing some Cat-12's though. Nothing is set in stone yet.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1200#post_22755327
> 
> 
> Legacy Focus HD speakers are on my list for my ultimate fantasy system.



Excellent! Just out of curiosity, any reason for wanting the "HD," as opposed to the "SE?"


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1200#post_22755473
> 
> 
> Don't do it man lol!!! Get those speakers!! Listen to me attempting to be the A/V voice of reason !!!
> 
> The legacy speakers are gorgeous and have that timeless look that 10 years from now still get attention and although I have never heard them they must sound pretty good.



LOL....I had to fight it man! But at the end of the day, I've got my priorities and Speakers and Projector w/ eShift are at the top of my list.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frohlich*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1200#post_22756679
> 
> 
> You haven't heard about Mark's new Seaton Legacy Focus SE limited edition speakers. I have an 11.1 set-up with those...not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, have you looked into the new JTR Noesis? I know that you are all over this stuff so you likely already looked into them somewhat but just thought I would mention it. They don't "look" sexy but they are suppose to sound fantastic.



lol....what I would't give to get Mark S. and BIll D. in the same room to collaborate on a speaker design. Mercy.....there would cease to be competitors. Their product would reign supreme! lol.....IT's funny you mentioned that, I have looked at the Noesis, but in my opinion, the way the horn is mounted onto the speaker is a bit unattractive (you can see the heads of the bolts they use around the horn)....unless the pictures I saw were of a Prototype, which is certainly possible.


----------



## BrolicBeast

I sold my Oppo 103 (after upgrading to the 105), I'm selling my JVC-RS45 to a local buyer this evening, and I just put my Klipsch Reference Speaker System up for sale on AVS.


This upgrade just got REAL.


Thankfully, I have my fully stocked Media Room upstairs to keep my going until replacements are in place about a month or so from now.


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1200#post_22751683
> 
> 
> Oh man, sorry to hear about the Onkyo 5508 issues. How do you like the Denon? I hear you on the "danger close" viewing situation. It's worth it though, as most newer films look great! I may upgrade to a JVC eShift model to fix that issue though.



I really like the Denon. A buddy of mine let me use his 3313 while I was trying to troubleshoot my 5508. Then I ended up using another friend's 4520 and fell in love with it. Originally I thought I would miss not having the XLR connections, but after doing some research I realized that I am not benefiting from them due to the short run I have. Plus, my ears can't tell a difference either.. The other thing that was a big plus for me was the Denon runs SIGNFICANTLY cooler and has ZERO clicking when the audio changes.


I had used the XT32 Pro on my Onkyo but for some unexplained reason, the PRO on the 4520 netted me much better results and my system sounds AMAZING now..


The 4520 has a feature called "Dialog Enhancer", which I played around with independently of the Audyssey. At first I didn't think it would do much but I set it on "low" and my wife was impressed. It boosts the center channel dialog just a hair and just enough to improve my system that much more.... It has three settings and I am sure it helps out more in systems with a "lacking" center channel.


After years of being off the Denon wagon.. this unit has me back on...


What exactly does the eShift feature bring to the table?


----------



## pcweber111

Oh snap, it's on now. You have me excited and it's not even my system.


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1200#post_22757539
> 
> 
> I sold my Oppo 103 (after upgrading to the 105), I'm selling my JVC-RS45 to a local buyer this evening, and I just put my Klipsch Reference Speaker System up for sale on AVS.
> 
> This upgrade just got REAL.
> 
> Thankfully, I have my fully stocked Media Room upstairs to keep my going until replacements are in place about a month or so from now.



Which JVC did you decide on? Have you finalized your speaker upgrade?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1200#post_22757588
> 
> 
> I really like the Denon. A buddy of mine let me use his 3313 while I was trying to troubleshoot my 5508. Then I ended up using another friend's 4520 and fell in love with it. Originally I thought I would miss not having the XLR connections, but after doing some research I realized that I am not benefiting from them due to the short run I have. Plus, my ears can't tell a difference either.. The other thing that was a big plus for me was the Denon runs SIGNFICANTLY cooler and has ZERO clicking when the audio changes.
> 
> I had used the XT32 Pro on my Onkyo but for some unexplained reason, the PRO on the 4520 netted me much better results and my system sounds AMAZING now..
> 
> The 4520 has a feature called "Dialog Enhancer", which I played around with independently of the Audyssey. At first I didn't think it would do much but I set it on "low" and my wife was impressed. It boosts the center channel dialog just a hair and just enough to improve my system that much more.... It has three settings and I am sure it helps out more in systems with a "lacking" center channel.
> 
> After years of being off the Denon wagon.. this unit has me back on...
> 
> What exactly does the eShift feature bring to the table?



As a long-time Denon user, I know the satisfaction you feel. I still have my Denon AVR-4310 in my media room and it serves me very very well! That 4520 is a monster though--pretty much everything the Marantz 8801 does, but over $1k less.


Ah, eShift does 4k upscaling that significantly decreases required viewing distances. So, for folks like me who sit fairly close to the screen (about 1 screen width), it makes sure all movies look great, as opposed to holding one's breath to see if a film is authored pristinely. At my viewing distance, poorly authored discs, or even averagely authored discs don't look that great.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1200#post_22757590
> 
> 
> Oh snap, it's on now. You have me excited and it's not even my system.
























It's onnnn like Donkey Kong!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1200#post_22757602
> 
> 
> Which JVC did you decide on? Have you finalized your speaker upgrade?



I'll be shooting for either one of a dealer's last few JVC-RS55 projectors at a killer deal (my ideal choice), or a RS4810 (offers eShift and improves on the picture of the RS45/46). Right now, I'm thinking of going for the Legacy Signature SE w/ Air Motion Tweeter. If I end up getting a great deal on the replacement projector, then I'll definitely be shooting for the Legacy Focus SE's or possibly the Seaton Cat-12's if I can demo them in time.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1200#post_22757509
> 
> 
> Excellent! Just out of curiosity, any reason for wanting the "HD," as opposed to the "SE?"



Simple. The Focus SE is a candidate for my "real-world" fantasy system. No sense repeating! That's along with the Signature SE. For my real-world system, it's probably the Def Tech BP-8080ST or Mythos ST Super Towers. All these are under 10k and go low enough to not need a subwoofer.


----------



## Frohlich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1200#post_22757509
> 
> 
> Man, TDKR is absolute Demo Quality.....it flexes everything from Subs to surrounds! Yeah man, I'm definitely looking at Legacy for their ATM tweeters and heralded performance. If my lady and I end up heading to ATL in early 2013, I'll definitely be demoing some Cat-12's though. Nothing is set in stone yet.
> 
> Excellent! Just out of curiosity, any reason for wanting the "HD," as opposed to the "SE?"
> 
> LOL....I had to fight it man! But at the end of the day, I've got my priorities and Speakers and Projector w/ eShift are at the top of my list.
> 
> lol....what I would't give to get Mark S. and BIll D. in the same room to collaborate on a speaker design. Mercy.....there would cease to be competitors. Their product would reign supreme! lol.....IT's funny you mentioned that, I have looked at the Noesis, but in my opinion, the way the horn is mounted onto the speaker is a bit unattractive (you can see the heads of the bolts they use around the horn)....unless the pictures I saw were of a Prototype, which is certainly possible.



I agree that the JTR speakers have a certain look that isn't for everybody. I call them "commercial" but not sure that is right term either. They fit right in with what I was trying to do with my current room but would not have looked at all in my previous room. Just thoughts I would throw it out there. I know you are all over this stuff so I had guessed you already considered them. The good news is whatever you pick...2 or 3 years from now there will be something different to try. That is part of the fun of this hobby for me..trying new stuff.


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1200#post_22757682
> 
> 
> As a long-time Denon user, I know the satisfaction you feel. I still have my Denon AVR-4310 in my media room and it serves me very very well! That 4520 is a monster though--pretty much everything the Marantz 8801 does, but over $1k less.
> 
> Ah, eShift does 4k upscaling that significantly decreases required viewing distances. So, for folks like me who sit fairly close to the screen (about 1 screen width), it makes sure all movies look great, as opposed to holding one's breath to see if a film is authored pristinely. At my viewing distance, poorly authored discs, or even averagely authored discs don't look that great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's onnnn like Donkey Kong!
> 
> I'll be shooting for either one of a dealer's last few JVC-RS55 projectors at a killer deal (my ideal choice), or a RS4810 (offers eShift and improves on the picture of the RS45/46). Right now, I'm thinking of going for the Legacy Signature SE w/ Air Motion Tweeter. If I end up getting a great deal on the replacement projector, then I'll definitely be shooting for the Legacy Focus SE's or possibly the Seaton Cat-12's if I can demo them in time.



How far away do you sit? I have a 115" 2:35 screen and we sit about 9 feet back(normal reclining position).... If I remember correctly, you have a similiar sized screen.


eShift does sound like something to consider in the next projector purchase I make..


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frohlich*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1200#post_22757838
> 
> 
> I agree that the JTR speakers have a certain look that isn't for everybody. I call them "commercial" but not sure that is right term either. They fit right in with what I was trying to do with my current room but would not have looked at all in my previous room. Just thoughts I would throw it out there. I know you are all over this stuff so I had guessed you already considered them. The good news is whatever you pick...2 or 3 years from now there will be something different to try. That is part of the fun of this hobby for me..trying new stuff.



Your Triple 12's and the rest of the JTR lineup look good with the uniformed, cleanly implemented drivers IMO and I certainly could live with them. It's only the Noesis model with the way the horn is mounted that I couldn't deal with. I almost pulled the trigger on two Noesis in Rosenut for upstairs about a month ago after a brief email session with Jeff, but that horn is way too industrial looking.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1230#post_22757891
> 
> 
> How far away do you sit? I have a 115" 2:35 screen and we sit about 9 feet back(normal reclining position).... If I remember correctly, you have a similiar sized screen.
> 
> eShift does sound like something to consider in the next projector purchase I make..



i'm at about 12 feet back from a 120" 2:35 screen. I have grown very used to the size and refuse to go for a smaller screen, so eShift seems to be the magic bullet for those less-than-pristine sources. But well authored blu rays like Total Recall, Forward Unto Dawn (Halo Universe), and Transformers, etc. look mindblowingly amazing even at this distance. It's like someone buying a $30k "revealing" amplifier and hearing the faults in their poorly recorded symphonies.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Finally got a around to snapping some pics of the Oppo BDP-105 w/ Roku Streaming Stick. I love this 105, and this Rocku Stick is really a functional marvel.

 

 

 


This past week, I got the Behringer iNuke 1000DSP setup in the rack....Crowson didn't ship my transducers until the day after Christmas, so I won't be getting them untl next Thursday. BUT.....man, this Behringer really is a professional-grade amplifier......i had to order RCA-XLR adapters and twist-Lock Speakon-to-Banana-plug adapters in order to get it to work with my setup. I won't be able to dial it in until the Crowson Transducers arrive, but at least now all I need to do is establish the delay and I'll be set.


Behringer iNuke 1000DSP


----------



## pcweber111

I know it's probably perfectly functional but man you need a better rack for your stuff lol. Ever think of a true rack mounted solution?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1230#post_22758137
> 
> 
> I know it's probably perfectly functional but man you need a better rack for your stuff lol. Ever think of a true rack mounted solution?



hahaha man I knowwww!!! lol......the main reason I haven't changed it is because the hole through which the projector shoots the video through was cut based on the height of this "rack"and the cost of having a custom-rack designed would be a bit much. I'll probably need to keep this until my next house/theater where the use of a projector isn't reliant on the height of the rack.


----------



## wkingincharge

Looking good man!! Your setup just seems to be going to incredible heights !! I showed the Mrs your system the other day among others on this board and she was blown away .She starting to understand this hobby we have a bit better and then I hit her with the Integra purchase lol!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Smart move man. Get her excited and understanding, and them--BOOM....the Integra DHC-80.3 proposition! After this upgrade round, I'm going to put the check card in a heavy-duty safe and will stay cooped up in my office each night studying for a PgMP Certification. Once that's over.....I'll have to look at heights and/or wides


----------



## aldiallo

Hey Matt,


I got to say, I'm amaze to see the speed the upgrades are coming one after the other to build your perfect system! Thumbs Up man, m y 2 thumbs Up!


Got a question mate, what's that câble coming out of the multichannel analog output of thé 105? Is it the sub output? Is that câble plugged into the Inuke 1000dsp?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1230#post_22758831
> 
> 
> Hey Matt,
> 
> I got to say, I'm amaze to see the speed the upgrades are coming one after the other to build your perfect system! Thumbs Up man, m y 2 thumbs Up!
> 
> Got a question mate, what's that câble coming out of the multichannel analog output of thé 105? Is it the sub output? Is that câble plugged into the Inuke 1000dsp?



Thanks Al. i'm trying to get these upgrades out of the way so I can sit back and just enjoy without wondering "what if?"










Ah, you guessed correctly! That cable coming out of the back is the Oppo's subwoofer output feeding the iNuke 1000DSP. i got the idea from Craig John who does this with his bass transducer setup to more accurately reflect the raw signal without Audyssey's equalization effects. The inuke does have two inputs so I may go ahead and run another cable from the Integra DHC-80.3 (via splitter) so I can get "transducified" when I play games.


----------



## BrolicBeast

RS45 and my Klipsch Reference speaker system have now been sold to two local gentlemen named Tom and Bill respectively. Both very nice guys. Now comes the question of which to replace first: Speakers or Projector. I'm leaning toward speakers because I can enjoy them for music without the projector. On the other hand, I can shoot for the projector first and bring my old Infinity Primus 5.1 tower system down from the Media room.....


Decisions...decisions.


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1240_20#post_22761049
> 
> 
> RS45 and my Klipsch Reference speaker system have now been sold to two local gentlemen named Tom and Bill respectively. Both very nice guys. Now comes the question of which to replace first: Speakers or Projector. I'm leaning toward speakers because I can enjoy them for music without the projector. On the other hand, I can shoot for the projector first and bring my old Infinity Primus 5.1 tower system down from the Media room.....
> 
> Decisions...decisions.



That's a tough call but a good call either way you go man If it were me and only because I love music the speakers would get the change first.


----------



## pcweber111

I'd change the speakers first, honestly. If you know what you want and can get them for the price you want them for do it. Of course you put yourself into this predicament by selling both at the same time so you better make up your mind!


----------



## Frohlich

The right answer is upgrade both...now...thats how we do it on AVS


----------



## COACH2369

WOW...that was a fast sale on both fronts.


Tough call, but I would go projector today and then speakers on Tuesday or Wednesday..










It says something for Klipsch speakers that your system sold so quickly.


Since you have speakers that could "get the job done"....then pick up the projector because you are used to watching movies on the big screen..


How soon could you get three Cat-12's?


----------



## aldiallo

Matt,


If I were you and knowing your love of music and good sound, I would go for the speakers first!


I remember you on one of your videos on youtube were you were listening to a guy playing cello (sorry can't remember the guy's name but it was beautiful)


Go and get those speakers man, you won't regret it.


----------



## BrolicBeast

After crunching the numbers, I let the figures speak for themselves. A JVC-RS56 w/ 3D RF Package is now on order










Next Up: Speakers! I will use my upstairs Infinity Primus 360 tower speaker system in the theater to "keep me going" until complete the upgrade I have something interesting planned for the speaker configuration.


Also, my Crowson Transducers arrive on Thursday!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1230#post_22761127
> 
> 
> That's a tough call but a good call either way you go man If it were me and only because I love music the speakers would get the change first.



Yeah it was definitely a tough one.....but I did the math for both finances and time. The speakers will take a while to secure no matter which one I chose first, and the projector was an immediate possibility.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1230#post_22761454
> 
> 
> I'd change the speakers first, honestly. If you know what you want and can get them for the price you want them for do it. Of course you put yourself into this predicament by selling both at the same time so you better make up your mind!



lol, a predicament indeed. I did not expect the Klipsch to sell so quickly (within 24 hrs of posting), but I'm glad they did! Probably had something to do with the fact that I sold them for an insane but "get it moving" price ($1k for the entire set)


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frohlich*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1230#post_22761519
> 
> 
> The right answer is upgrade both...now...thats how we do it on AVS



HA! I want to be like YOU when I grow up. Buying a Projector, 6 Triple 12's, a Triple 8, and an S2 all at once....with ANOTHER S2 on the way.....Clearly, I'm in the wrong line or work. lol.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1230#post_22762075
> 
> 
> WOW...that was a fast sale on both fronts.
> 
> Tough call, but I would go projector today and then speakers on Tuesday or Wednesday..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says something for Klipsch speakers that your system sold so quickly.
> 
> Since you have speakers that could "get the job done"....then pick up the projector because you are used to watching movies on the big screen..
> 
> How soon could you get three Cat-12's?



I ended up doing exactly this, Jeff. And you're very correct--it speaks volumes about the quality of Klipsch speakers that they were sold so quickly. I posted them for a great price and someone out there (Hi Bill) knew their value!

I'm not sure about the Cat 12's....still trying to figure out if Mrs. Brolic and I can make it to ATL in time, but I'm looking at February slot for whatever my purchase is.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1230#post_22762676
> 
> 
> Matt,
> 
> If I were you and knowing your love of music and good sound, I would go for the speakers first!
> 
> I remember you on one of your videos on youtube were you were listening to a guy playing cello (sorry can't remember the guy's name but it was beautiful)
> 
> Go and get those speakers man, you won't regret it.



Hey man, I thought about it long and hard, but it would take too long if I got the speakers first. But alas, they must come sometime in Feb. I have to go a month or two without jaw-dropping audio, but I had no idea the Klipsch speakers would sell so quickly!


I want to thank everyone for their input and guidance as I had to search deep within myself and my poor little wallet in order to make a decision!


----------



## pcweber111

Wow a grand huh? That is a smokin' deal. I see we're a lot alike in that regard. When I sell something I sell with the intent on moving the product. No sense in holding out. I'm not surprised they sold quickly. Every time I've seen Klipsch Reference systems for sale they go pretty fast. It's just the nature of them being a quality speaker and having a loyal, knowledgeable following. I'm sure it did probably throw the timing off a bit but hey, move the other speakers down for now, enjoy them, and you'll be good to go until you can make that speaker purchase.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1230#post_22766449
> 
> 
> After crunching the numbers, I let the figures speak for themselves. A JVC-RS56 w/ 3D RF Package is now on order


I have last years version of that PJ and you will LOVE it. Congrats and great move !!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1230#post_22766731
> 
> 
> Wow a grand huh? That is a smokin' deal. I see we're a lot alike in that regard. When I sell something I sell with the intent on moving the product. No sense in holding out. I'm not surprised they sold quickly. Every time I've seen Klipsch Reference systems for sale they go pretty fast. It's just the nature of them being a quality speaker and having a loyal, knowledgeable following. I'm sure it did probably throw the timing off a bit but hey, move the other speakers down for now, enjoy them, and you'll be good to go until you can make that speaker purchase.



Yeah man, sell to move...time can have a quantifiable effect on the value of the goods sold on AVS and AudiogoN. The fast sale was more than welcome. The timing was thrown off a bit, but it's all good.....those speakers are coming soon man!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1230#post_22766910
> 
> 
> I have last years version of that PJ and you will LOVE it. Congrats and great move !!!



Thanks man, it was time to go hard....I've been eyeing the "50" series for years...I'm glad I finally get to jump into the fray.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Conversation of the month:


(After watching the trailer for Star Trek: Into Darkness with Lady Brolic)


Me: Hey, do you remember when we saw Star Trek?

Lady: Yeah, it was amazing! I'm glad we saw it in theaters.

Me: Babe, we didn't see that in theaters.

Lady:Yeah we did, I remember it Matt.

Me: We saw it in my theater downstairs.

Lady: No, Matt--i distinctly remember us seeing it in theaters

Me: Downstairs......

Lady: Wow....I thought we saw that in theaters. My gosh...It feels like we saw it in the theaters...

Me: Thank you...thank you....What a compliment.


The greatest compliment that a home theater enthusiast can receive is for the MEMORY of the movie experience to be so theater-like that people actually tie the memory to being at the actual movies.


----------



## pcweber111

That's the goal, man. Way to go.


----------



## wkingincharge

See now that's what I am talking about !!!


Good stuff there!!!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1230#post_22767644
> 
> 
> That's the goal, man. Way to go.



+1


----------



## Franin

Matt happy new year mate.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Happy New years Matt. May the upgrade gods shine down on you this year.


----------



## jnnt29

Happy new years!. I can't wait to see what 2013 brings to your Home Theater. JT


----------



## aldiallo

Happy New Year you all!!


Way to go Matt, that's the ultimate goal to get the feeling that your in a real theather!










Finally after some time running a 4.1 setup, a center speaker will be making it's way home in the next few days if all goes well.


----------



## pcweber111

Happy New Years Matt, this is a big upgrade year for you!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1230#post_22767644
> 
> 
> That's the goal, man. Way to go.



Happy New Year! man.....Yeah, it was sheer excellence! I was quite pleased!!!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1230#post_22767648
> 
> 
> See now that's what I am talking about !!!
> 
> Good stuff there!!!



'Twas quite the welcome surprise man...I was grinninng for a good 10 minutes straight last night!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1230#post_22768150
> 
> 
> +1



COS(+1*TAN45)










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1230#post_22768158
> 
> 
> Matt happy new year mate.



Hey, Happy New Year to you too Frank! I wish you and your family the best in 2013. What's Australia's iconic New Years celebration? Here in the states, we watch a giant ball descend a vertical rail atop the Empire State Building in New York. I'd love to hear an international practice!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1230#post_22768342
> 
> 
> Happy New years Matt. May the upgrade gods shine down on you this year.



Happy _Hsu_ Year to you, Al! I hope this new year brings you and your system much enjoyment!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1230#post_22768447
> 
> 
> Happy new years!. I can't wait to see what 2013 brings to your Home Theater. JT



Greeting JT! Happy New Year man...I feel that 2013 shall be a superb year for us all.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1230#post_22768660
> 
> 
> Happy New Year you all!!
> 
> Way to go Matt, that's the ultimate goal to get the feeling that your in a real theather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally after some time running a 4.1 setup, a center speaker will be making it's way home in the next few days if all goes well.



Happy New Year Al! What's France's major New Year celebration? Ah, excellent.....the full 5.1 is coming. Which center model will you be getting?


----------



## aldiallo

Thanks Matt!


I'm going for the Q600C from Kef, the speakers are the same sizes as my mains so should be all good


----------



## MIkeDuke

Happy Happy New Year. I look forward to seeing the videos of any new products you buy. That post about your wife not remembering that you saw Star Trek in your theater and not the outside theater was great. That is the goal. I hope you have a good year







.


----------



## prepress

This thread could replace reality TV! The upgrades, both completed and planned, add a touch of drama that is quite interesting. No wonder I keep peeking at it.


Thumbs up!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1260#post_22769151
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Happy New Year to you too Frank! I wish you and your family the best in 2013. What's Australia's iconic New Years celebration? Here in the states, we watch a giant ball descend a vertical rail atop the Empire State Building in New York. I'd love to hear an international practice!
> 
> Happy _Hsu_ Year to you, Al! I hope this new year brings you and your system much enjoyment!



In the West where we are we don't have anything ionic, we just count down and then fireworks. Apart from people getting drunk and beating each other up in the city it usually goes quiet well.


----------



## Burgundy83

Lady Brolic here...This is the unadulterated truth! His theater is so awesome that I just knew we saw it in the theater


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1260#post_22769453
> 
> 
> Thanks Matt!
> 
> I'm going for the Q600C from Kef, the speakers are the same sizes as my mains so should be all good



Nice!! Hey Al, is the tv mount on the back of your rack detachable? Or will you have to get a new rack once you go the projector route?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1260#post_22769508
> 
> 
> Happy Happy New Year. I look forward to seeing the videos of any new products you buy. That post about your wife not remembering that you saw Star Trek in your theater and not the outside theater was great. That is the goal. I hope you have a good year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Sir Mike, Protector of the Sylvanian Vale! Thanks man, I would like to wish you best in 2013 and I hope that thy crowsons continue to rattle thine seats for years to come!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1260#post_22769515
> 
> 
> This thread could replace reality TV! The upgrades, both completed and planned, add a touch of drama that is quite interesting. No wonder I keep peeking at it.
> 
> Thumbs up!



Hey Prepress, thanks a lot for this! Man, talking about drama...Sat night when I went to sell my projector, we tested it and the lamp wouldn't arc. Apparently, the bulb got damaged somehow in the drive to Fairfax and I almost didn't have a sale. Thankfully, the buyer had a damaged RS40 lying and he was able to put his old bulb into my projector and everything tested perfectly. *whew*...If he hadn't had the extra bulb, I would have completely lost the sale + the $300 cost of a new bulb. Close call.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1260#post_22772239
> 
> 
> In the West where we are we don't have anything ionic, we just count down and then fireworks. Apart from people getting drunk and beating each other up in the city it usually goes quiet well.



Excellent! I'm not a fan of large events and crowds, so New Year's Day in Western Australia sounds...well...PERFECT!!! (except for the drunken brawling in the city, of course).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Burgundy83*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1260#post_22773030
> 
> 
> Lady Brolic here...This is the unadulterated truth! His theater is so awesome that I just knew we saw it in the theater



That's right darlin'







...lol....we have to snap some photos of your Oppo-based two-channel rig to post here on the wonderful WYSC forum! These great guys are why I am always on my phone/tablet/computer.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1260#post_22773317
> 
> 
> Sir Mike, Protector of the Sylvanian Vale! Thanks man, I would like to wish you best in 2013 and I hope that thy crowsons continue to rattle thine seats for years to come!


Thanks. The Crowsons do there thing very well. TDKR is simply out of this world with them. I have a few more things to do. Hopefully I can get two of them done this year. Some of them are not cheap. You are going to get the Crowsons right? If you do, you will be very happy with the results. If I can make a suggestion though. Just don't think you have to crank the amp you are using all the way up. These are very sensitive and they really only need the volume up a bit. Start of low and then slowly inch it up. Right now I have my Butt Kicker amp at close to 3 and it it feels great. That's 3 out of 10 I think.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1260#post_22773452
> 
> 
> Thanks. The Crowsons do there thing very well. TDKR is simply out of this world with them. I have a few more things to do. Hopefully I can get two of them done this year. Some of them are not cheap. You are going to get the Crowsons right? If you do, you will be very happy with the results. If I can make a suggestion though. Just don't think you have to crank the amp you are using all the way up. These are very sensitive and they really only need the volume up a bit. Start of low and then slowly inch it up. Right now I have my Butt Kicker amp at close to 3 and it it feels great. That's 3 out of 10 I think.



You are correct indeed. My Crowson transducers will be arriving tomorrow. Two of them! The Behringer iNukeDSP amplifier and all associated wiring (substantial need for a variety of adapters) are already set up and ready, so all I need to do is plug and play. Thanks for the tip on the volume, because I may have actually tried turning the gain up high right out of the gate. You might have just saved me some Crowson overload damage. Since the theater is currently devoid of speakers, except for subwoofers, that kind of makes it easy to dial the Crowsons in sync with the subwoofers. Soon, I will know what has you and craig john this enthused! I’ve never personally experienced a “bass shaker” before, although I did experience D-Box back in 2006 and found it’s price:function ratio to be severely wanting. Thankfully, I’m familiar with the concept of “bass shakers” and I know that the effect is far more seamless! I am quite excited.


My first movie with the Crowsons will be The Dark Knight Rises, once the RS56 and new speakers are up and running. Although I’ve seen it already, it’s absolute reference and must be re-watched with the transducers!!! Honestly, I would love to make this inaugural night (will also be the first movie I watch with the new speakers and the RS56) an AVS movie night, but I’m hesitant because everyone is spread across so many states…well, that, and the fact that in my townhouse development, visitors parking is about 3/4ths of a city-block away from my house


----------



## aldiallo

Hi Matt,


Yes the tv is detachable but I'll keep in place for the time being, the speaker is now in place and it's quite big, the 5509 looks small next to it!


I'll need to change my cables between the 5509 and the power with less rigid cables so that I can place the 5509 back inside the rack.


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1260#post_22773608
> 
> 
> You are correct indeed. My Crowson transducers will be arriving tomorrow. Two of them! The Behringer iNukeDSP amplifier and all associated wiring (substantial need for a variety of adapters) are already set up and ready, so all I need to do is plug and play. Thanks for the tip on the volume, because I may have actually tried turning the gain up high right out of the gate. You might have just saved me some Crowson overload damage. Since the theater is currently devoid of speakers, except for subwoofers, that kind of makes it easy to dial the Crowsons in sync with the subwoofers. Soon, I will know what has you and craig john this enthused! I’ve never personally experienced a “bass shaker” before, although I did experience D-Box back in 2006 and found it’s price:function ratio to be severely wanting. Thankfully, I’m familiar with the concept of “bass shakers” and I know that the effect is far more seamless! I am quite excited.
> 
> My first movie with the Crowsons will be The Dark Knight Rises, once the RS56 and new speakers are up and running. Although I’ve seen it already, it’s absolute reference and must be re-watched with the transducers!!! Honestly, I would love to make this inaugural night (will also be the first movie I watch with the new speakers and the RS56) an AVS movie night, but I’m hesitant because everyone is spread across so many states…well, that, and the fact that in my townhouse development, visitors parking is about 3/4ths of a city-block away from my house



I would be there if you had one and it worked with my schedule.... The RS56 is on my "want" list for my proejctor upgrade this year(once I change out my speakers)


Speaking of speakers...I am anxiously awaiting your decision on which direction you will be going..


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1200_100#post_22773317
> 
> 
> That's right darlin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...lol....we have to snap some photos of your Oppo-based two-channel rig to post here on the wonderful WYSC forum! These great guys are why I am always on my phone/tablet/computer.



Oh man, you got her started with her own system? Let's all welcome her to the darkside. Muwahaha....


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1260#post_22773608
> 
> 
> You are correct indeed. My Crowson transducers will be arriving tomorrow. Two of them! The Behringer iNukeDSP amplifier and all associated wiring (substantial need for a variety of adapters) are already set up and ready, so all I need to do is plug and play. Thanks for the tip on the volume, because I may have actually tried turning the gain up high right out of the gate. You might have just saved me some Crowson overload damage. Since the theater is currently devoid of speakers, except for subwoofers, that kind of makes it easy to dial the Crowsons in sync with the subwoofers. Soon, I will know what has you and craig john this enthused! I’ve never personally experienced a “bass shaker” before, although I did experience D-Box back in 2006 and found it’s price:function ratio to be severely wanting. Thankfully, I’m familiar with the concept of “bass shakers” and I know that the effect is far more seamless! I am quite excited.
> 
> My first movie with the Crowsons will be The Dark Knight Rises, once the RS56 and new speakers are up and running. Although I’ve seen it already, it’s absolute reference and must be re-watched with the transducers!!! Honestly, I would love to make this inaugural night (will also be the first movie I watch with the new speakers and the RS56) an AVS movie night, but I’m hesitant because everyone is spread across so many states…well, that, and the fact that in my townhouse development, visitors parking is about 3/4ths of a city-block away from my house


I know the temptation is there to just crank them. I don't know how much power your amp is but my amp is 1000 watts into 4 ohms. So I am not saying they can't take the power. But when I got my amp, which was the same model as Craig, in theory, I toasted it when I put it up to the same level as when Craig brought over his amp when I tested it out. I watched TRON. It was fried when he was transported to "The Grid". That was at 5 I think. My amp must have a higher gain setting then Craig's even though they are the same. Well, his is a BKA-1000 and mine is a BKA-1000N. So when I got it back I was very careful and I started at 2 and I slowly inched my way up to 3. Again, I don't know how powerful your amp is or how sensitive the level is. The Butt Kicker is very sensitive as it has an infinity style volume knob. Just don't go crazy when you first get them. I know I am safe because Tron was the movie that fried it the first time and now Tron is fine. Just help me out again, what speakers are on "the list". The Crowson WILL bring an entirely new level of movie watching to your experience. When you watch Tron, that will be fun as well. I am looking forward to hearing you thoughts when you have some time with them.


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1260_20#post_22773608
> 
> 
> You are correct indeed. My Crowson transducers will be arriving tomorrow. Two of them! The Behringer iNukeDSP amplifier and all associated wiring (substantial need for a variety of adapters) are already set up and ready, so all I need to do is plug and play. Thanks for the tip on the volume, because I may have actually tried turning the gain up high right out of the gate. You might have just saved me some Crowson overload damage. Since the theater is currently devoid of speakers, except for subwoofers, that kind of makes it easy to dial the Crowsons in sync with the subwoofers. Soon, I will know what has you and craig john this enthused! I’ve never personally experienced a “bass shaker” before, although I did experience D-Box back in 2006 and found it’s price:function ratio to be severely wanting. Thankfully, I’m familiar with the concept of “bass shakers” and I know that the effect is far more seamless! I am quite excited.
> 
> My first movie with the Crowsons will be The Dark Knight Rises, once the RS56 and new speakers are up and running. Although I’ve seen it already, it’s absolute reference and must be re-watched with the transducers!!! Honestly, I would love to make this inaugural night (will also be the first movie I watch with the new speakers and the RS56) an AVS movie night, but I’m hesitant because everyone is spread across so many states…well, that, and the fact that in my townhouse development, visitors parking is about 3/4ths of a city-block away from my house



Good choice on the movie to break it all in when the time comes!!! Hey man if you decide to do a grand movie night system testing and I am around there be no problem for me stopping through for a bit lol!! Of course you know this means that I will probably be motivated to get something new afterwards for my room which here lately is projection for the new room I am building by summer hopefully.


----------



## pokekevin

have you considered triad speakers? platinum lcr? Or golds?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1260#post_22773643
> 
> 
> Hi Matt,
> 
> Yes the tv is detachable but I'll keep in place for the time being, the speaker is now in place and it's quite big, the 5509 looks small next to it!
> 
> I'll need to change my cables between the 5509 and the power with less rigid cables so that I can place the 5509 back inside the rack.



Ah....the eternal cost of HT. Are you running rca or xlr interconnects?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1260#post_22773656
> 
> 
> I would be there if you had one and it worked with my schedule.... The RS56 is on my "want" list for my proejctor upgrade this year(once I change out my speakers)
> 
> Speaking of speakers...I am anxiously awaiting your decision on which direction you will be going..



Thanks man...i'm glad to know you'd be willing. I'll definitely let you know If I end up having one! Lol.....I'm also anxiously waiting to see which speaker direction I take. I love the Legacys, and the Cat-12's are still a possibility, but Wabo, OhYeah, and Jslaw's setups have me also considering Martin Logans now as well.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1260#post_22773714
> 
> 
> Oh man, you got her started with her own system? Let's all welcome her to the darkside. Muwahaha....



Lol....she has indeed been welcomed, and she shall soon find herself sucked in by the allure of "the next best" piece of gear.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1260#post_22773807
> 
> 
> I know the temptation is there to just crank them. I don't know how much power your amp is but my amp is 1000 watts into 4 ohms. So I am not saying they can't take the power. But when I got my amp, which was the same model as Craig, in theory, I toasted it when I put it up to the same level as when Craig brought over his amp when I tested it out. I watched TRON. It was fried when he was transported to "The Grid". That was at 5 I think. My amp must have a higher gain setting then Craig's even though they are the same. Well, his is a BKA-1000 and mine is a BKA-1000N. So when I got it back I was very careful and I started at 2 and I slowly inched my way up to 3. Again, I don't know how powerful your amp is or how sensitive the level is. The Butt Kicker is very sensitive as it has an infinity style volume knob. Just don't go crazy when you first get them. I know I am safe because Tron was the movie that fried it the first time and now Tron is fine. Just help me out again, what speakers are on "the list". The Crowson WILL bring an entirely new level of movie watching to your experience. When you watch Tron, that will be fun as well. I am looking forward to hearing you thoughts when you have some time with them.



Ahhhh...Tron is a bass wonderland! Man......I will definitely be testing that out as well! My behringer amp is 1000w (500/channel) btw. My Crowsons just arrived and I'm going to try to record the installation steps.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1260#post_22774847
> 
> 
> Good choice on the movie to break it all in when the time comes!!! Hey man if you decide to do a grand movie night system testing and I am around there be no problem for me stopping through for a bit lol!! Of course you know this means that I will probably be motivated to get something new afterwards for my room which here lately is projection for the new room I am building by summer hopefully.



Cool man, I'll definitely let you know! You're building a dedicated room? Or multi-purpose? That's an exciting prospect!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1260#post_22775339
> 
> 
> have you considered triad speakers? platinum lcr? Or golds?



Yezzir! But, when all is said and done, for over $12k, my speakers need to look like furniture too. Lol.


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1260#post_22778156
> 
> 
> Ah....the eternal cost of HT. Are you running rca or xlr interconnects?



I'm running on Tara Labs RSC xlr interconnects but the cables are too rigid so had to placed the 5509 outside the rack; if I change the interconnects for a more flexible ones, I will be able to stick the 5509 back into the rack and leave the center speaker alone on top of the rack, at least, that's the plan.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1260#post_22778156
> 
> 
> Ahhhh...Tron is a bass wonderland! Man......I will definitely be testing that out as well! My behringer amp is 1000w (500/channel) btw. My Crowsons just arrived and I'm going to try to record the installation steps.



So each one will get 500 watts? That should be perfect. But I still recomend starting of low on the level and slowly moving it up as needed. Looking forward to your thoughts and any new videos that document it.


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1260_20#post_22778156
> 
> 
> Cool man, I'll definitely let you know! You're building a dedicated room? Or multi-purpose? That's an exciting prospect!



I am on the fence of both options right now since I tend to switch back and forth so much between music and movie watching. The audio is pretty solid but the video presentation needs to match a bit better so I want to jump up too at least 100 inches but there are so many question to answer still such as projector make and aspect ratio etc room size but these are good problems.


----------



## BrolicBeast

*Crowson Tactile Transducer (Shadow 8) Impressions*


Ladies and gentlemen,


My Crowson Transducers have arrived and have been installed under my theater seats (along with the isolators--the installation of which was quite difficult with my particular "under-the-seat" architecture. I am highly impressed.


The initial installation had me severely underwhelmed, as--unbeknownst to me at the time--my amplifier simply was not setup correctly. So after the initial disappointment, I connected my laptop to my Behringer iNuke1000DSP amplifier via USB cable [***hint-hint, Lumagen***]. The Behringer amplifier dedicated to the actuators, and once connected, I began tweaking with the settings. I was able to modify delay, crossover, Low Pass Filter, and the type of LPF. The manual says to start the LPF setting at 300Hz and work your way down until you reach a level of comfort. I began at the opposite end of the spectrum and started with a 40Hz LPF, which turned out to be too low for my tastes. I've been raising it little by little (while updating the Oppo's crossover settings as well, since it is the signal source) and am currently at 80Hz. I'm sure this number will change soon. I used the Pod Emergence Scene from *War of the Worlds* and the Plane Crash scene from *Flight of the Phoenix* to help set my amplifier output adequately. The gain ended up being about half way across the dial (approximately 15\30 notches. Finalizing these settings really brought out the Crowsons' best performance! The Crowson Transducers are the real deal. Believe it or not, they add an extra dimension to audible enjoyment that I had never experienced. The vibration response is very tight and will respond to bass signals just as quickly as your subwoofer will in, not only signal reproduction, bit also in _signal intensity_ reproduction. One thing that a guest pointed out was that "there are differing levels of vibration." That's right--these transducers vibrate at a 1:1 ratio with the intensity of the bass onscreen. For those with less-than-stellar subwoofers, you can simply modify the delay settings to match your existing subwoofer response. These actuators have no issue translating and delivering cheek-penetrating LFE signals to the buttocks and arms at any levels your amplifier can handle. no matter your height or weight, these actuators deliver.


Also, if anybody is considering a subwoofer upgrade, I would strongly suggest trying a Crowson transducer system before spending the $ on a new sub. For testing purposes, turned off my Submersives and popped in my old Emotiva Ultra Sub12, and the effect was still remarkable. Now, good bass reproduction is still an essential part of any theater, but these Crowsons can make sure you get every single ounce of "perceived" performance out of your current setup.


I'd also like to add that anybody with a basic understanding of crossovers can set up a Crowson Transducer nicely. To truly dial it in,having more than one person and a deeper understanding of some audio fundamentals can go a long way, although they are not necessary to offer a great experience.


Associated Connections:
Signal Source: *Oppo BDP 105* [Analog Subwoofer Output serves as LFE signal source for unaltered bass signal]

|||

Feeds:

|||
Power Source: *Behringer iNuke1000DSP* [Running in Bridged Mode, providing approximately 650w to the 8 Ohm Crowsons--capable of 1000 total watts for previous crowson 6 Ohm models)

|||

Feeds:

|||
Output Device: *Crowson Shadow-8 Tactile Transducer* (2).


----------



## MIkeDuke

Well, it sounds like a winner to me







. Now you can go back and watch all of your best bass movies again and it will be like a new experience. I know that I will never have a system without them. I figured a little tweaking was needed. I think for me I have the crossover at 40Hz. I just wanted it as a bottom feeders and for me, it works out really well. But playing arround with them is half the fun. I think my amp has 11 "notches"(yea, it goes to 11







) and I have mine on 3. Again, I think it's 1000 watts into 4ohms and it's 1900 into 2ohms. I have it 4ohm mode so it's giving me 1000 watts. Have fun. It seems to have worked out and I am glad for that. Looking forward to any other thoughts you may have.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Crowson Tactile Effects System (TES) Unboxing





This Crowson TES will change your life!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1260#post_22788865
> 
> 
> Well, it sounds like a winner to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now you can go back and watch all of your best bass movies again and it will be like a new experience. I know that I will never have a system without them. I figured a little tweaking was needed. I think for me I have the crossover at 40Hz. I just wanted it as a bottom feeders and for me, it works out really well. But playing arround with them is half the fun. I think my amp has 11 "notches"(yea, it goes to 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and I have mine on 3. Again, I think it's 1000 watts into 4ohms and it's 1900 into 2ohms. I have it 4ohm mode so it's giving me 1000 watts. Have fun. It seems to have worked out and I am glad for that. Looking forward to any other thoughts you may have.



You know, it's funny.....my amp has a total output of 1000w (500wpc) for 2 ohm speakers! For 8 ohm devices, it's total output is at around 650wpc, which gives it about 325wpc, which, of course, is plenty for a bass shaker. I had to switch from dual mono to bridged mode, because in dual mono, the amp was only shooting 168wpc to 8ohms (which my Crowsons are.).


[email protected] amp going to "11.". That is tempting! Btw, your advice on starting low might have saved me quite a bit of money, as I know for sure that I definitely don't need full volume for these monsters and starting at Max would have fried the Crowson, the amp, or both!!, man I like it with a fairly high LPG setting...in TDKR (only demoed so,e scenes on secondary screen since I'm still awaiting projector delivery) when the bat plane swoops down in front of the "tumblers".....wow! Party under my pants!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1260#post_22790068
> 
> 
> You know, it's funny.....my amp has a total output of 1000w (500wpc) for 2 ohm speakers! For 8 ohm devices, it's total output is at around 650wpc, which gives it about 325wpc, which, of course, is plenty for a bass shaker. I had to switch from dual mono to bridged mode, because in dual mono, the amp was only shooting 168wpc to 8ohms (which my Crowsons are.).
> 
> [email protected] amp going to "11.". That is tempting! Btw, your advice on starting low might have saved me quite a bit of money, as I know for sure that I definitely don't need full volume for these monsters and starting at Max would have fried the Crowson, the amp, or both!!, man I like it with a fairly high LPG setting...in TDKR (only demoed so,e scenes on secondary screen since I'm still awaiting projector delivery) when the bat plane swoops down in front of the "tumblers".....wow! Party under my pants!



Sounds very good Matt congrats on the upgrade I just finished watching your video, was good. Im glad you did the soprano bit


----------



## MIkeDuke

Great video Matt. I am happy that they are giving you the same experience they are for me and are working out for you, That amp is pretty neat. All the ways you can configure it is pretty impressive. Again, my amp is a mono amp putting out 1000 watts so that's why 3 is plenty for me. I watched The Amazing Spider Man and that had some good moments as well. Again, glad you are happy with the results.


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1260#post_22793321
> 
> 
> Sounds very good Matt congrats on the upgrade I just finished watching your video, was good. Im glad you did the soprano bit


I'm with you Frank!!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Thanks guys! I can honestly say that If I had discovered Crowsons back when I had my SVS PB-13 Ultra, I might not have upgraded to the Submersives. that being said, I'm VERY happy that I did upgrade. Al and Frank, you've got to try them! Mike, I think I need to watch the full TDKR blu ray again. I used some demo scenes along with some from WotW scenes to fine-tune, but I won't be watching a full movie until next weekend. yeah the full 500wpc definitely explains the "3" setting on your amp..do your seats share a transducer the way Craig's are setup? I'm already looking at getting another Transducer for my 3rd seat (right now, only my left and middle seats are served.)


Strangely, I find that my "placeholder" Infinity Primus speakers are quite good...not great, but good....and I can definitely live with them until my speaker upgrade is a reality. I'll be demoing the Legacy speakers this weekend, however, my options are still open. Cat-12C's are still an option, and If i can snag some 802D's at a great price....


----------



## devotech

First time seeing this setup. i really dig it and the layout is probably exactly the way I would do it. I think most people prefer to have the screen on the shorter wall and sit farther away, but not me. Well done. Still like the Klipsch after all of the years?


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1260#post_22794927
> 
> 
> Thanks guys! I can honestly say that If I had discovered Crowsons back when I had my SVS PB-13 Ultra, I might not have upgraded to the Submersives. that being said, I'm VERY happy that I did upgrade. Al and Frank, you've got to try them! Mike, I think I need to watch the full TDKR blu ray again. I used some demo scenes along with some from WotW scenes to fine-tune, but I won't be watching a full movie until next weekend. *yeah the full 500wpc definitely explains the "3" setting on your amp..do your seats share a transducer the way Craig's are setup?* I'm already looking at getting another Transducer for my 3rd seat (right now, only my left and middle seats are served.)
> 
> Strangely, I find that my "placeholder" Infinity Primus speakers are quite good...not great, but good....and I can definitely live with them until my speaker upgrade is a reality. I'll be demoing the Legacy speakers this weekend, however, my options are still open. Cat-12C's are still an option, and If i can snag some 802D's at a great price....


It's really a single channel amp with 1000 watts not 500. I don't have a riser and my Lazy Boy chairs are not connected. We just placed the one Transducer under the chair that I sit in. It had holes already so we just placed the footers in three other places to even out the chair. I don't have a riser so my main chair is the only one that shakes. I think Craig's system may shake a bit more than mine simply because he is using a riser and I am sure that does something. I remember thinking to myself when I went over his place that I thought he had a bit more shake then me, But I am not complaining. I still get that holy crap moment plenty of times.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *devotech*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1260#post_22794970
> 
> 
> First time seeing this setup. i really dig it and the layout is probably exactly the way I would do it. I think most people prefer to have the screen on the shorter wall and sit farther away, but not me. Well done. Still like the Klipsch after all of the years?



Yes, its great to get up, close, and personal with the image. Glad you like it......but alas, I just sold my Klipsch speakers to help fund a high-end upgrade...but they were great.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1260#post_22795002
> 
> 
> It's really a single channel amp with 1000 watts not 500. I don't have a riser and my Lazy Boy chairs are not connected. We just placed the one Transducer under the chair that I sit in. It had holes already so we just placed the footers in three other places to even out the chair. I don't have a riser so my main chair is the only one that shakes. I think Craig's system may shake a bit more than mine simply because he is using a riser and I am sure that does something. I remember thinking to myself when I went over his place that I thought he had a bit more shake then me, But I am not complaining. I still get that holy crap moment plenty of times.



Oh I thought you split the signal into two crowsons, but I do indeed now recall you saying that you have one under the main LP. My gosh.....1kw available wattage on one transducer....man, you may have a jackhammer on your hands.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1290#post_22795175
> 
> 
> Oh I thought you split the signal into two crowsons, but I do indeed now recall you saying that you have one under the main LP. My gosh.....1kw available wattage on one transducer....man, you may have a jackhammer on your hands.


That's why I can just turn the amp up to three. It works good enough for me and I am not willing to risk more damage.


----------



## devotech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1290#post_22795175
> 
> 
> Yes, its great to get up, close, and personal with the image. Glad you like it......but alas, I just sold my Klipsch speakers to help fund a high-end upgrade...but they were great.




Look forward to seeing the updates!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Is anyone else underwhelmed by CES so far? 4K displays at sizes too small to benefit from the format....a series of phones and tablets...laptops...


Looks like I may have to wait until E3 to get excited.....and then, CEDIA!


Although the show isn't over yet...


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1290#post_22802534
> 
> 
> Is anyone else underwhelmed by CES so far? 4K displays at sizes too small to benefit from the format....a series of phones and tablets...laptops...
> 
> Looks like I may have to wait until E3 to get excited.....and then, CEDIA!
> 
> Although the show isn't over yet...



I agree 100% with you. Seems like CEDIA is the better show, IMO, the past few years. Probably because I am more interested in projectors and audio gear than I am in the 4K panel war..


Maybe some new speakers will surface in the next couple of days.


----------



## pcweber111

Well CES has really been about gadgets for quite awhile now (if not really always). All wiz-bang, not a lot for enthusiasts. In that regard CEDIA has always been the more important show for guys (and gals) like us. It's more focused and therefore can be more informative and educational. I enjoy CEDIA for what it's worth and appreciate all the 4K focus. It just means we're due up in a few years for another major upgrade in general for our displays, something I'm quite excited over (see my by-line under my username lol). Once the displays are starting to make a bigger transition we're going to see the sources follow. Heck we're already seeing a big push for 4K input and source processing in receivers so this is only the beginning. I'm actually curious to see if there's any differences in Sony's "4K mastered" BDs and discs we already assumed were sourced from a 4K master.


----------



## jnnt29

I like what Panasonic showed today for their new displays and glad to see that plasma live another year! LOL


JT


----------



## MIkeDuke

I am not at CES this year. I needed a break from all the walking I did last year. But, I will say that I am probably in the minority here when I say I really enjoy it when I do go. You see, my thing is high end audio. I just love going to the Venetian and listening to the big 2ch setups they have. I also sometimes try to make it out to T.H.E Show which is also a high end audio show. But I understand what you mean. A friend that I go with has been disappointed as well a few times with some of the technology that is out there. But he hangs with me in the high end section sometimes. High end audio is why I normally go but I can understand that others may be upset. Most of that stuff would probably be at the LVCC and I hardly go there.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1290#post_22802659
> 
> 
> I agree 100% with you. Seems like CEDIA is the better show, IMO, the past few years. Probably because I am more interested in projectors and audio gear than I am in the 4K panel war..
> 
> Maybe some new speakers will surface in the next couple of days.



Yeah man—and I completely agree on the reason as well. Being more interested in projectors and mid-to-high-end audio means a smaller concentration on the things we value. It does provide some decent insight into technology that will be making its way into projectors though.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1290#post_22802898
> 
> 
> Well CES has really been about gadgets for quite awhile now (if not really always). All wiz-bang, not a lot for enthusiasts. In that regard CEDIA has always been the more important show for guys (and gals) like us. It's more focused and therefore can be more informative and educational. I enjoy CEDIA for what it's worth and appreciate all the 4K focus. It just means we're due up in a few years for another major upgrade in general for our displays, something I'm quite excited over (see my by-line under my username lol). Once the displays are starting to make a bigger transition we're going to see the sources follow. Heck we're already seeing a big push for 4K input and source processing in receivers so this is only the beginning. I'm actually curious to see if there's any differences in Sony's "4K mastered" BDs and discs we already assumed were sourced from a 4K master.



Very true…it’s definitely focused on the general consumer. LOL, yeah I’ve noticed that’s been your by0line for quite some time, so I know you’re definitely a 4k proponent! The second 4k material is released en masse, I’ll begin scooping up the gear. Thankfully, the Integra 80.3 does 4k passthrough, but my Lumagen…nope…projector…nope…..those will all have to be updates. Ah, I’ve missed Sony’s 4k mastered Blu Rays….I’ll have to research that today. I’m also very interested in the Electronics Entertainment Expo (E3), as I am a gamer and always look forward to the high-impact items. This year should see the next-gen systems announced, although they don’t hold a handle to a well-build, high-end PC.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1290#post_22802906
> 
> 
> I like what Panasonic showed today for their new displays and glad to see that plasma live another year! LOL
> 
> JT



Lol, I am and always have been a plasma fan. I’ve got a Panasonic plasma in my media room (sold the LCD that was in there before) and it’s black levels are remarkable. Well, its picture overall is remarkable! Long live Plasma!!! Although I do fear that LCD will soon give Plasma televisions Pai Mei’s five-finger exploding heart technique soon. (Kill Bill 2 reference!)


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1290#post_22804574
> 
> 
> I am not at CES this year. I needed a break from all the walking I did last year. But, I will say that I am probably in the minority here when I say I really enjoy it when I do go. You see, my thing is high end audio. I just love going to the Venetian and listening to the big 2ch setups they have. I also sometimes try to make it out to T.H.E Show which is also a high end audio show. But I understand what you mean. A friend that I go with has been disappointed as well a few times with some of the technology that is out there. But he hangs with me in the high end section sometimes. High end audio is why I normally go but I can understand that others may be upset. Most of that stuff would probably be at the LVCC and I hardly go there.



Ah yes! I usually look forward to Stereophile’s coverage of the Venetian. Do you normally go every year? I’m thinking about taking a week off from work and attending CEDIA this year. I’d like to attend more trade shows, but I am an introvert and I hate-hate-hate crowds. CEDIA might be worth it though.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1290#post_22804675
> 
> 
> Ah yes! I usually look forward to Stereophile’s coverage of the Venetian. Do you normally go every year? I’m thinking about taking a week off from work and attending CEDIA this year. I’d like to attend more trade shows, but I am an introvert and I hate-hate-hate crowds. CEDIA might be worth it though.


Just about. I went for about 2-3 years in a row and then it started to be every other year. I normally don't go on my own for various reasons so I go when my friend goes. We went last year but he just did not want to go this year and like I said, I have an "issue" with my feet and they were killing me after the trip last year so I figured I would take a year off. But I may go next year. I really like going to the show and hanging out in Vegas is pretty cool. We shall see if I go next year. I have never been to CEDIA though. The only other trade show I have been to was NAB. That is almost %100 production equipment(radio and TV stations etc...) and they have some video stuff there but you can't sit at all at that show so I was one and done with that one.


----------



## Franin

Least you guys are lucky our Cedia over here is rubbish and small from what I've been told. Never been to one but have seen the US ones on you tube and they look awesome.


----------



## dharel

Hey Brolic!! It's been a while since I last posted in your thread, but I've certainly been following it.


I must say that I'm very impressed with the progress of your home theater. Very nicely done, my friend!! You must be grinning from ear to ear!


I just wanted to share that the upgrade bug bit me recently too. Seems to happen to all of us this time of year!


Anyway, I purchased a pair of KEF iQ10s so I can make the jump to 7.1 and complete my KEF setup. Also, my eD sub seems to be on its way out (bad purchase decision on my part, considering they are now out of business) making some nasty chirping sounds during heavy LFE scenes. So a new Outlaw LFM-1 EX is on it's way as we speak. I can't wait for it all to come together.


I look forward to your upcoming speaker upgrade. Here's to upgradeitis!!!


----------



## hometheatergeek

Hi Guys. I noticed all the talk about 4K and thought you all might be interested in this article . It's talks about how 4K content would have to be stored or delivered to the home.


----------



## pokekevin

The whole mastered in 4k stuff seems silly. Just give us a GOOD transfer lol. IE Samsara and TimeScapes. I never knew how good 1080p could look haha. Wasn't even planning on fully watching both of them but after putting in TimeScapes to check it out a little I ended up telling my fiance that wed eat dinner at home and ordered a pizza and had a baraka/samsara/Timescapes marathon.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1290#post_22802906
> 
> 
> I like what Panasonic showed today for their new displays and glad to see that plasma live another year! LOL
> 
> JT



There's a Sony 55" XBR LED LCD reviewed in the Feb/March _Home Theater_ that, according to the review, is on par with a Panasonic TC-P65VT50 and better in some aspects (not in off-axis viewing, of course). This was a 2D comparison.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1290#post_22807451
> 
> 
> There's a Sony 55" XBR LED LCD reviewed in the Feb/March _Home Theater_ that, according to the review, is on par with a Panasonic TC-P65VT50 and better in some aspects (not in off-axis viewing, of course). This was a 2D comparison.



Was it at the shoot out this year? Which model? I know the HX929 scored high awhile back


----------



## wkingincharge

Man I step away for some really busy work days and missed the Crowsons/Amp addition lol!!


Great video man as always and your enthusiasm is something we are all probably really enjoy watching with the technical details of course. This causes me to also re-think whats next for me maybe some chairs since I need some anyway and dare I say it Crowsons/Amp since you and MikeDuke who I hopefully get a chance to meet at the GTG are enjoying them so much besides the mrs would think I am nuts for adding anymore subwoofers


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1290#post_22808669
> 
> 
> Was it at the shoot out this year? Which model? I know the HX929 scored high awhile back



I didn't make the 2012 shootout, if you mean VE's event, but the winner was the Panasonic TC-P65VT50. There was no Sony in the lineup. The Sony model under review in _HT_ is the XBR-55HX950.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1290#post_22808861
> 
> 
> Man I step away for some really busy work days and missed the Crowsons/Amp addition lol!!
> 
> 
> Great video man as always and your enthusiasm is something we are all probably really enjoy watching with the technical details of course. This causes me to also re-think whats next for me maybe some chairs since I need some anyway and dare I say it Crowsons/Amp since you and *MikeDuke who I hopefully get a chance to meet at the GTG* are enjoying them so much besides the mrs would think I am nuts for adding anymore subwoofers


I thought my ears were ringing







. If you mean the spring GTG at Gorilla's place then yes, I am going and we can certainly meet and talk a bit about the Crowson. To me, it's the perfect addition for people who have small rooms and can't fit another sub or just don't want to for whatever reason but want that extra feeling that many people get who have more than one sub, But it obviously works for people who have more than one sub as so many in here do.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1290#post_22804830
> 
> 
> Just about. I went for about 2-3 years in a row and then it started to be every other year. I normally don't go on my own for various reasons so I go when my friend goes. We went last year but he just did not want to go this year and like I said, I have an "issue" with my feet and they were killing me after the trip last year so I figured I would take a year off. But I may go next year. I really like going to the show and hanging out in Vegas is pretty cool. We shall see if I go next year. I have never been to CEDIA though. The only other trade show I have been to was NAB. That is almost %100 production equipment(radio and TV stations etc...) and they have some video stuff there but you can't sit at all at that show so I was one and done with that one.



I want to “Be Like Mike” then—to attend a trade show even every other year must be great. Major shows like that sometimes have Segways (sp) for rent (I’ve seen some at some large-scale business conferences). You can cruise the entire floor, and never take a step. Then again, given the volume of attendance at these shows, the few available probably wouldn’t last long. I really think I’m going to try to make CEDIA this year just to oogle at new technology. I’m hoping the Sony VPL1000 gets some cheaper competition this year. So you went to NAB? I’m sure the fllors were filled with $200k cameras. Production equipment makes enthusiast equipment look like downright bargains.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1290#post_22804972
> 
> 
> Least you guys are lucky our Cedia over here is rubbish and small from what I've been told. Never been to one but have seen the US ones on you tube and they look awesome.



Oh wow….You know what that means! You’ve got to fly overone of these summers (maybe on vacation with the family) and check CEDIA-USA out! Just out of curiosity, have you traveled to the states before?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dharel*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1290#post_22805103
> 
> 
> Hey Brolic!! It's been a while since I last posted in your thread, but I've certainly been following it.
> 
> 
> I must say that I'm very impressed with the progress of your home theater. Very nicely done, my friend!! You must be grinning from ear to ear!
> 
> 
> I just wanted to share that the upgrade bug bit me recently too. Seems to happen to all of us this time of year!
> 
> 
> Anyway, I purchased a pair of KEF iQ10s so I can make the jump to 7.1 and complete my KEF setup. Also, my eD sub seems to be on its way out (bad purchase decision on my part, considering they are now out of business) making some nasty chirping sounds during heavy LFE scenes. So a new Outlaw LFM-1 EX is on it's way as we speak. I can't wait for it all to come together.
> 
> 
> I look forward to your upcoming speaker upgrade. Here's to upgradeitis!!!



Greetings dharel, and thanks for the very kind words. Those are some great upgrades, as you can’t go wrong with KEF’s—these guys have been around for decades. Ahhhh, scooped up an Outlaw LFM? I’m pretty sure the LFM stands for “Low frequency Monster!” lol….Great upgrade. **Lifts glass** Here’s to upgraditis, indeed! May our angry wallets be ever in our favor! Lol



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1290#post_22806021
> 
> 
> Hi Guys. I noticed all the talk about 4K and thought you all might be interested in this article . It's talks about how 4K content would have to be stored or delivered to the home.



An absolutely AWESOME article HTG. After reading this, I am NOT holding my breath for complete UHD adoption anytime soon. Establishing an entire infrastructure would need to start with, at a minimum, 100% permeation of the professional cinema environment before trickling into home use with the few plausible codecs. I had no idea that UHD was so far off.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1290#post_22807106
> 
> 
> The whole mastered in 4k stuff seems silly. Just give us a GOOD transfer lol. IE Samsara and TimeScapes. I never knew how good 1080p could look haha. Wasn't even planning on fully watching both of them but after putting in TimeScapes to check it out a little I ended up telling my fiance that wed eat dinner at home and ordered a pizza and had a baraka/samsara/Timescapes marathon.



I’ve never heard of Timescapes or Samsara….but Baraka is one of my go-to reference video discs! (A great clip is also on the Superleo demo disc). How do those two compare with Baraka? Pizza and Baraka sound like a perfect evening…..makes me want some Pizza now……and Baraka!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1290#post_22807451
> 
> 
> There's a Sony 55" XBR LED LCD reviewed in the Feb/March _Home Theater_ that, according to the review, is on par with a Panasonic TC-P65VT50 and better in some aspects (not in off-axis viewing, of course). This was a 2D comparison.



I’ve been an Ht subscriber since ’07—just got my Feb/March issue, but haven’t looked through it yet. I’m going to need to read it today. On par with the VT series? As I recall, Sony came very close to the mark last year with an XBR LCD as well ( I forget the model).


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1290#post_22808861
> 
> 
> Man I step away for some really busy work days and missed the Crowsons/Amp addition lol!!
> 
> 
> Great video man as always and your enthusiasm is something we are all probably really enjoy watching with the technical details of course. This causes me to also re-think whats next for me maybe some chairs since I need some anyway and dare I say it Crowsons/Amp since you and MikeDuke who I hopefully get a chance to meet at the GTG are enjoying them so much besides the mrs would think I am nuts for adding anymore subwoofers



Lol, that first sentence made me laugh. Lol….the upgrade path never ends! Lol. Man, trust me—if you’re thinking about the Crowsons, your on the path to even MORE theater excellence! The thing is, don’t tell people you own transducers. The look in their faces when they FEEL the vibration—they wondering about where the vibration is coming from. They will simply be that much more engrossed in the film material an action on screen.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Guys,


With my new transducers, I’ve been testing out my favorite bass scenes of all time. The top scenes are……


--The Hulk ( Edward Norton)—my gosh, during the climactic fight between the Hulk and the Abomination, there’s an LFE effect everytime the Hulk and The Abomination take a step, but the real kicker is when Hulk is beating Abomination with the pieces of the police car….right after the car parts disintegrate with Abomination on the ground, he grabs Abomination’s neck and raises his right hand to land a punch….at THIS moment, there is bass SOOOOO deep, that I started getting serious (and beautiful) excursions from all 4 of my 15” Submersive F2 drivers! Crazy!!! I dare anybody to play it at refence and NOT walk away grinning for half an hour.










--War of the Worlds—the pod emergencuy scene has been beaten into the ground, so I will focus on when the alien begins shooting its “death rays?” at the humans……the bass, along with the transducer vibration, is an absolutely mindblowing experience. The scene is punctuated with a horizontal building explosion while Tom Cruise runs toward the camera. I almost had to look around to ensure no shrapnel was falling next to me.


--Flight of the Phoenix – Plane Crash. nuff said!


--Percy Jackson – Hydra battle. When the hydras leg first hits the ground, it feels like it just landed next to you! Also, when the middle one breathes fire, all that’s missing is the heat.


--Underworld Awakening – THE WHOLE MOVIE!! Lol…I’m not joking!


I would like to make a small commentary on one unexpected benefit of transducers. You can watch at a very low volume, and still “feel” the impact of your subwoofer. I watched a bass scene last night at 11:30pm and the volume was at -33, and the scene still had a huge impact due to the tactile transducers. Everyone should own one—especially for late-night listening, or low listening while the kids are studying.


----------



## craig john

In case you didn't see it:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1450832/the-official-crowson-tactile-motion-actuators-thread


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1290#post_22809911
> 
> 
> In case you didn't see it:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1450832/the-official-crowson-tactile-motion-actuators-thread



Craig, THANK-YOU! I did multiple searches for a crowson thread last week, but all I got was the generic transducer thread (the one with diagrams.) I might have been using the wrong search terms (I was searching for “Crowson Transducers.”)


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1290#post_22809826
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> 
> With my new transducers, I’ve been testing out my favorite bass scenes of all time. The top scenes are……
> 
> 
> --War of the Worlds—the pod emergencuy scene has been beaten into the ground, so I will focus on when the alien begins shooting its “death rays?” at the humans……the bass, along with the transducer vibration, is an absolutely mindblowing experience. The scene is punctuated with a horizontal building explosion while Tom Cruise runs toward the camera. I almost had to look around to ensure no shrapnel was falling next to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to make a small commentary on one unexpected benefit of transducers. You can watch at a very low volume, and still “feel” the impact of your subwoofer. I watched a bass scene last night at 11:30pm and the volume was at -33, and the scene still had a huge impact due to the tactile transducers. Everyone should own one—especially for late-night listening, or low listening while the kids are studying.



To the WOTW point. I agree. There are two other parts that I think are fantastic for the Crowson. One is when the bridge explodes and the tanker crashes into the house. That's just plain scary. Second, is the part that you mention with him running down the street and house explodes. That is another good one. As to you other point. It is something that I noticed as well. I can play a movie with the over all level low, but still get the enjoyment of the shaking through the transducers. I am really glad that you are enjoying them as much as I am.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1290#post_22810333
> 
> 
> To the WOTW point. I agree. There are two other parts that I think are fantastic for the Crowson. One is when the bridge explodes and the tanker crashes into the house. That's just plain scary. Second, is the part that you mention with him running down the street and house explodes. That is another good one. As to you other point. It is something that I noticed as well. I can play a movie with the over all level low, but still get the enjoyment of the shaking through the transducers. I am really glad that you are enjoying them as much as I am.



Yes Sir, certainly getting quite a bit of enjoyment out of them. Yes, that bridge explosion is both audible and conceptual standpoint. I don’t understand why the picture quality is sooooo bad for WotW on Blu ray though. I can’t even use it as a demo to others, because past demos w/ WotW have had the audience distracted by how bad the picture was (then I have to pop in a reference video disc to prove that my projector isn’t garbage!)


----------



## BrolicBeast

I’m a little wary of the daunting task of combining my Lumagen Radiance processor’s Color Management System (CMS) with the CMS in the RS56. I planned to unbox and dial it in this weekend, but with family visiting Sat and me auditioning some Legacy Speakers out of state on Sunday, it’ll be a while. I’ll probably start dialing it in next week. I already know what the Lumagen will do, but I’m curious to explore what fine-tuning options will be available on the RS56 after Lumagen calibration. The Lumagen worked very well with my old RS45, but I’m expecting big things out of this combination. Does anybody have any eShift/eShift2 settings advice? I can’t seem to find a dedicated RS56 thread. I can only find the CEDIA anticipation thread.


----------



## SergeantYnot

Hey Brolic,


Been a fan of your unboxing videos on Youtube for a couple years now, and recently stumbled onto this AVS page. I saw your last video on the Oppo 105 and wanted to ask, how are you liking that over the 103? Since you have the Integra 80.3, have you done any sound comparisons?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1290#post_22811799
> 
> 
> Hey Brolic,
> 
> 
> Been a fan of your unboxing videos on Youtube for a couple years now, and recently stumbled onto this AVS page. I saw your last video on the Oppo 105 and wanted to ask, how are you liking that over the 103? Since you have the Integra 80.3, have you done any sound comparisons?



Greetings Sarge, man, AVS is such a great place!! I actually just sold my 103 last week, but I do know that the HDMI performance is absolutely identical. I did have them both in the rack for about 48 hours, and just for kicks, I did compare the analog performance of the two (with audyssey disengaged to avoid D-A-D conversion) and, as I expected, the 105 was definitely the superior player. I do a lot of analog listening these days, and the room is treated to the point where is sounds great without Audyssey for two channel. My HDMI inputs all have Audyssey turned on though. Only the XLR analog input has Audyssey turned off by default (I love the flexibility of the Integra 80.3!). thinking about picking up one of them....or both







?


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1300_20#post_22809725
> 
> 
> Lol, that first sentence made me laugh. Lol….the upgrade path never ends! Lol. Man, trust me—if you’re thinking about the Crowsons, your on the path to even MORE theater excellence! The thing is, don’t tell people you own transducers. The look in their faces when they FEEL the vibration—they wondering about where the vibration is coming from. They will simply be that much more engrossed in the film material an action on screen.



You are correct on the upgratis lol!!!My interest are definitely peaking as I continue to read about them. The thing is as much as I know that a bigger video presentation can offer benefits my current room size won't support a real upgrade yet however any edge I can get with the audio is welcomed plus the current couch we use has become not very fun for long movie sessions and college/nfl ball so that's getting change to some theater seating at least 2 to 3 to start.


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1300_20#post_22809665
> 
> 
> I thought my ears were ringing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you mean the spring GTG at Gorilla's place then yes, I am going and we can certainly meet and talk a bit about the Crowson. To me, it's the perfect addition for people who have small rooms and can't fit another sub or just don't want to for whatever reason but want that extra feeling that many people get who have more than one sub, But it obviously works for people who have more than one sub as so many in here do.



Looking forward to it man!! What I currently have for subs is already very strong for my current room and even my future room but the headroom is good for now and beyond so these transducers sound like icing on the cake to use a good term.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1290#post_22813190
> 
> 
> Looking forward to it man!! What I currently have for subs is already very strong for my current room and even my future room but the headroom is good for now and beyond so these transducers sound like icing on the cake to use a good term.


Yep, they will be the icing on the cake.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1290#post_22813050
> 
> 
> Greetings Sarge, man, AVS is such a great place!! I actually just sold my 103 last week, but I do know that the HDMI performance is absolutely identical. I did have them both in the rack for about 48 hours, and just for kicks, I did compare the analog performance of the two (with audyssey disengaged to avoid D-A-D conversion) and, as I expected, the 105 was definitely the superior player. I do a lot of analog listening these days, and the room is treated to the point where is sounds great without Audyssey for two channel. My HDMI inputs all have Audyssey turned on though. Only the XLR analog input has Audyssey turned off by default (I love the flexibility of the Integra 80.3!). thinking about picking up one of them....or both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?




Brolic,


So I have quite the dilemma. My friend bought both the Oppo 93 and 95 earlier this year and demoed both at my house. While I didn't notice any picture quality difference between either unit, I loved the sound quality difference on the 95 much better with its pure analog bliss - so I can assume that's why you kept the 105. The dilemma is, I have had a 7.1 system for many years now and am ready to upgrade to either 9.2 or even 9.3. I am dedicated to 100% home theater via streaming (I have close to 7 terabytes of HD movie and TV content), and never watch bluray discs anymore. The exception to this is for 3D; I am still not convinced 3D rips can best the actual disc format. 2D is a no brainer as I recently demoed a 32 gig iso of Dark Knight Rises on the Oppo 95, and it was flawless.


I have a very old but trusty Pioneer Elite receiver (pre-HDMI) that is used strictly for sound processing only via 7.1 analog as well as optical/coaxial. This unit needs to be retired; though I have been pretty shocked at how it seems quality has been sacrificed in AVRs these days. For example, the feature packed Onkyo line seems to suffer from overheating and PCB failures. I constantly read about quality issues and returns with them. I thought about going back to Pioneer, but after seeing them in person, they look and feel much cheaper than the Pioneer of a decade ago when I got my Elite. Yamaha's Aventage line seems good, but like Pioneer with MCACC, are still using their proprietary room acoustic software, and I am quite determined to get a new AVR with Audyssey XT32 that all the pro reviews are raving about now.


Therefore the only options that I would now consider are either the Denon 4520 or the upcoming Integra 80.4 preamp. Quality or bug issues are almost non-existent with either flagship unit from these companies. The caveat to all this is the Oppo 103 vs 105, I am not sure which to get. If I were going to stay with 7.1, the decision would be simple: get the 105. Using 7.1 analog limits you to just that, 7.1 (or really 5.1 as 99.99% of the bluray content available is mixed like this). When I demoed Dark Knight Rises via 7.1, the rear 2 channels were never active since it was mixed as a DTS-HD 5.1 soundtrack. While it sounded fantastic, I am still making the conscious decision of going down the route of Audyssey XT32 with 9.2/3.


My thinking is, the flagship Denon and Integra both have reference 32 bit DACs in their units, and quite possibly might be the only competition to the mighty Sabre DAC the Oppo uses. As I understand it, XT32 should be EQ'ing your subs, whereas the Oppo just has trim and crossover controls. I can only imagine bass management would be superior on your Integra. What I am curious is, what do you think of the overall sound you get from your Integra (with Audyssey) over the Oppo 105 with analog?


By the way, have you read anything about the new DSX 2 mode Audyssey just announced at CES? It seems like that is the only real home theater announcement I have seen from CES this year.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1320#post_22815862
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> So I have quite the dilemma. My friend bought both the Oppo 93 and 95 earlier this year and demoed both at my house. While I didn't notice any picture quality difference between either unit, I loved the sound quality difference on the 95 much better with its pure analog bliss - so I can assume that's why you kept the 105. The dilemma is, I have had a 7.1 system for many years now and am ready to upgrade to either 9.2 or even 9.3. I am dedicated to 100% home theater via streaming (I have close to 7 terabytes of HD movie and TV content), and never watch bluray discs anymore. The exception to this is for 3D; I am still not convinced 3D rips can best the actual disc format. 2D is a no brainer as I recently demoed a 32 gig iso of Dark Knight Rises on the Oppo 95, and it was flawless.
> 
> 
> I have a very old but trusty Pioneer Elite receiver (pre-HDMI) that is used strictly for sound processing only via 7.1 analog as well as optical/coaxial. This unit needs to be retired; though I have been pretty shocked at how it seems quality has been sacrificed in AVRs these days. For example, the feature packed Onkyo line seems to suffer from overheating and PCB failures. I constantly read about quality issues and returns with them. I thought about going back to Pioneer, but after seeing them in person, they look and feel much cheaper than the Pioneer of a decade ago when I got my Elite. Yamaha's Aventage line seems good, but like Pioneer with MCACC, are still using their proprietary room acoustic software, and I am quite determined to get a new AVR with Audyssey XT32 that all the pro reviews are raving about now.
> 
> 
> Therefore the only options that I would now consider are either the Denon 4520 or the upcoming Integra 80.4 preamp. Quality or bug issues are almost non-existent with either flagship unit from these companies. The caveat to all this is the Oppo 103 vs 105, I am not sure which to get. If I were going to stay with 7.1, the decision would be simple: get the 105. Using 7.1 analog limits you to just that, 7.1 (or really 5.1 as 99.99% of the bluray content available is mixed like this). When I demoed Dark Knight Rises via 7.1, the rear 2 channels were never active since it was mixed as a DTS-HD 5.1 soundtrack. While it sounded fantastic, I am still making the conscious decision of going down the route of Audyssey XT32 with 9.2/3.
> 
> 
> My thinking is, the flagship Denon and Integra both have reference 32 bit DACs in their units, and quite possibly might be the only competition to the mighty Sabre DAC the Oppo uses. As I understand it, XT32 should be EQ'ing your subs, whereas the Oppo just has trim and crossover controls. I can only imagine bass management would be superior on your Integra. What I am curious is, what do you think of the overall sound you get from your Integra (with Audyssey) over the Oppo 105 with analog?
> 
> 
> By the way, have you read anything about the new DSX 2 mode Audyssey just announced at CES? It seems like that is the only real home theater announcement I have seen from CES this year.



Yes indeed, the analog stage is my primary reason for owning the Oppo BDP-105 and selling the 103. Audyssey XT32 is absolutely remarkable and, for me, is a must-have--especially for movies.What software do you use to manage your streamed movies? J-River? I used to have a Pioneer VSX Receiver--MACC was my first foray into auto-calibration. Back then, I don't think it applied any AQ--I think it just found the right distances and set the levels, and that was about it. This is back in the mid-2000's. i didn't know there was an Integra 80.4 on the way already! Wow.....I'm slightly considering selling my 80.3 for the Marantz 8801--but my decision to do that depends on whether I want to go full 11.2 with my speaker upgrade...eventually. You can't go wrong with the Denon or Integra--the Denon may be the better value if you don't have a very large room to fill.


the bass management is indeed superior on the integra, as opposed to the Oppo. With Audyssey engaged, the Analog inputs sound very similar to HDMi because of the digital processing that audyssey employs. It's when Audyssey is off that the Oppo 105's analog outputs truly shine. I haven't heard about DSX2, but I'm gettin ready to look it up!


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1320#post_22817939
> 
> 
> Yes indeed, the analog stage is my primary reason for owning the Oppo BDP-105 and selling the 103. Audyssey XT32 is absolutely remarkable and, for me, is a must-have--especially for movies.What software do you use to manage your streamed movies? J-River? I used to have a Pioneer VSX Receiver--MACC was my first foray into auto-calibration. Back then, I don't think it applied any AQ--I think it just found the right distances and set the levels, and that was about it. This is back in the mid-2000's. i didn't know there was an Integra 80.4 on the way already! Wow.....I'm slightly considering selling my 80.3 for the Marantz 8801--but my decision to do that depends on whether I want to go full 11.2 with my speaker upgrade...eventually. You can't go wrong with the Denon or Integra--the Denon may be the better value if you don't have a very large room to fill.
> 
> 
> the bass management is indeed superior on the integra, as opposed to the Oppo. With Audyssey engaged, the Analog inputs sound very similar to HDMi because of the digital processing that audyssey employs. It's when Audyssey is off that the Oppo 105's analog outputs truly shine. I haven't heard about DSX2, but I'm gettin ready to look it up!



Brolic,


Yep my old Elite is also a vsx from the early 2000s. The MCACC does the Usual trim/level/distance settings. I still do find myself using a rat shack meter to verify the SPLs. I've gotten pretty excited about XT32 after reading all the rave reviews.


I believe the new .4 integra lineup is supposed to now be expandable to 11.4. The 70.4 specs are already listed stateside, while the 80.4 is only showing up in Europe. The Onkyo line last year introduced dts neo X with 11.4 as well; again I would avoid until they work out their quality issues though.


You know what man, I looked briefly into that Marantz when it was first announced and I concluded that based on the specs it was just the Marantz counterpart to the Denon 4520. Given that they are the same parent company, I wonder if they share the same platform.


Besides, it's scary that we see new receivers on a yearly basis now. I was expecting hdmi 2.0 to be announced officially at CES. Perhaps they will at CEDIA. That will certainly throw a monkey wrench into the home theater world like hdmi 1.4 did 3 years ago. I sometimes miss the old analog days where your gear was relevant for many years.


Yeah the oppo is a work of art indeed. The 95 was the most recent exposure I have had, and was quite impressed. The one thing I did not like though was the USB playback. I connected a few hard drives with test files and the oppo crashed them. Good thing it wasn't a full nas. I discovered that the oppo has to be powered down completely to mount/unmount safely. The folder structure is pretty primitive as well.


This is why I'm excited about the 103/105. I can connect my media player to the hdmi input of the oppo. Not only will you be able to take full advantage of the oppo AV processing, but you will have a more stable method of file playback.


You mentioned you were doing a speaker upgrade, how is that going?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1290#post_22809725
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow….You know what that means! You’ve got to fly overone of these summers (maybe on vacation with the family) and check CEDIA-USA out! Just out of curiosity, have you traveled to the states before?



I would love to come to the States, never have been before. Would love to bring the family over one day, for Cedia. Been to Europe for 3 months when I was 19 years old but I was a bass player back then( its amazing how interests change







)


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1320#post_22818226
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> Yep my old Elite is also a vsx from the early 2000s. The MCACC does the Usual trim/level/distance settings. I still do find myself using a rat shack meter to verify the SPLs. I've gotten pretty excited about XT32 after reading all the rave reviews.
> 
> 
> I believe the new .4 integra lineup is supposed to now be expandable to 11.4. The 70.4 specs are already listed stateside, while the 80.4 is only showing up in Europe. The Onkyo line last year introduced dts neo X with 11.4 as well; again I would avoid until they work out their quality issues though.
> 
> 
> You know what man, I looked briefly into that Marantz when it was first announced and I concluded that based on the specs it was just the Marantz counterpart to the Denon 4520. Given that they are the same parent company, I wonder if they share the same platform.
> 
> 
> Besides, it's scary that we see new receivers on a yearly basis now. I was expecting hdmi 2.0 to be announced officially at CES. Perhaps they will at CEDIA. That will certainly throw a monkey wrench into the home theater world like hdmi 1.4 did 3 years ago. I sometimes miss the old analog days where your gear was relevant for many years.
> 
> 
> Yeah the oppo is a work of art indeed. The 95 was the most recent exposure I have had, and was quite impressed. The one thing I did not like though was the USB playback. I connected a few hard drives with test files and the oppo crashed them. Good thing it wasn't a full nas. I discovered that the oppo has to be powered down completely to mount/unmount safely. The folder structure is pretty primitive as well.
> 
> 
> This is why I'm excited about the 103/105. I can connect my media player to the hdmi input of the oppo. Not only will you be able to take full advantage of the oppo AV processing, but you will have a more stable method of file playback.
> 
> 
> You mentioned you were doing a speaker upgrade, how is that going?



Wow, sorry to hear that your 95 crashed the hard drives during USB playback. That must have been frustrating. Man, if they announce HDMI 2.0 at CEDIA this year, I'm going to highly upset at the amount of upgrades I'll have to make in the coming years.


BTW,.the upgrade is definitely on track, and I have a great idea of what I'm going to be getting now.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1320#post_22819049
> 
> 
> I would love to come to the States, never have been before. Would love to bring the family over one day, for Cedia. Been to Europe for 3 months when I was 19 years old but I was a bass player back then( its amazing how interests change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



Ah, so you were in a band, eh? Did you play bass guitar or the floor bass? If you ever swing by to the US, be sure to announce it so we US-based members can schedule a multi-theater/city tour!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Just came back from PA where I had the privilege of listening to both the Legacy Signature SE's and the Legacy Focus SE's with two great and knowledgeable forum members (Dmark1 and craigjohn). At moderate listening levels, the tonal similarities between the two models made it difficult to discern one's "sound" from the other; however, when pushed to reference, the Focus SE clearly showed who was boss. What a great set of speakers.








Ah, here's an interesting opportunity to poke fun at audio review publications that are scared of saying one speaker is better than another







:

*Brolic*: The Focus SE's had better, higher imaging than the Signature SE's. When pushed, the Focus SE's effortlessly conveyed material I was familiar with, as well as material that was new to me. The Signature SE's did a remarkable job of media conveyance as well, and in my current setup, they would be more than enough. Looking forward, however, required the pursuit of the Focus SE/Marquis HD front soundstage, as the next theater will require some serious dynamic capabilities.

*Translation:*

*Audio Publication*: Having heard the Signature SE loudspeakers, i can say that the Focus SE loudspeakers sounded as good as any speaker I've had in my listening room, and, in all likelihood, it's not likely that you will not like, or perhaps, dislike them.










LOL, but seriously, in the last four months or so, I've gone to various dealers and listened to many, many speakers. The Legacy Focus SE speakers had the best imaging I've come across, and the bass extension was phenomenal in both the Signature SE and Focus SE speakers. In the Headfi track "Heartbeat," there was nary a discernible difference with the Submersive on or off. The track goes to about 35Hz.


I need to check my wallet into a rehab clinic, but not before there are Focus Se speakers in my theater room.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1320#post_22825644
> 
> 
> 
> I need to check my wallet into a rehab clinic, but not before there are Focus Se speakers in my theater room.



First of all be careful of CraigJohn. He has cost me a LOT of money (but a great guy). Have you given up on the idea of auditioning Seaton Catalysts?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1320#post_22825980
> 
> 
> First of all be careful of CraigJohn. He has cost me a LOT of money (but a great guy). Have you given up on the idea of auditioning Seaton Catalysts?



Lol...yeah both Dennis and Craig are great folks. I haven't given up on the Catalysts, so much as I am unable to audition them before my speaker purchase deadline (other, less fun things kick in after the speaker upgrade). That being said, I still want to take you up on your offer to swing by your place in ATL and have a listen (and experience that superb room) when we take a trip down there, which we want to do this year.


----------



## pokekevin

Regarding your question about TimeScapes and Samsara, to me both had way better PQ compared to Baraka. Baraka's transfer imho was only ok. TimeScapes has some pretty amazing footage which was filmed with a Red Epic and Canon 5D. Samsara was filmed in 65mm. Compared to each other, I thought TimeScapes had the better PQ( I like the "digital" look for documentary like films / film look for well...normal films?)


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1320#post_22826079
> 
> 
> Lol...yeah both Dennis and Craig are great folks. I haven't given up on the Catalysts, so much as I am unable to audition them before my speaker purchase deadline (other, less fun things kick in after the speaker upgrade). That being said, I still want to take you up on your offer to swing by your place in ATL and have a listen (and experience that superb room) when we take a trip down there, which we want to do this year.



Hey Double B if and when you do get down here by all means keep me in the loop because I would be honored to meet you also. Just be careful when you hear and see Chuck's system. It has a tendency to blow anyone away with it's capibilities.


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1320#post_22826640
> 
> 
> Hey Double B if and when you do get down here by all means keep me in the loop because I would be honored to meet you also. Just be careful when you hear and see Chuck's system. It has a tendency to blow anyone away with it's capibilities.



I second that post... It was like no other theater experience I have ever heard


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1320#post_22825644
> 
> 
> Just came back from PA where I had the privilege of listening to both the Legacy Signature SE's and the Legacy Focus SE's with two great and knowledgeable forum members (Dmark1 and craigjohn). At moderate listening levels, the tonal similarities between the two models made it difficult to discern one's "sound" from the other; however, when pushed to reference, the Focus SE clearly showed who was boss. What a great set of speakers.


If you had the time, you should have let me know you were up here. We may have been able to work something out. I still haven't heard the Legacy speakers yet but I hope to at some point,


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1320#post_22826350
> 
> 
> Regarding your question about TimeScapes and Samsara, to me both had way better PQ compared to Baraka. Baraka's transfer imho was only ok. TimeScapes has some pretty amazing footage which was filmed with a Red Epic and Canon 5D. Samsara was filmed in 65mm. Compared to each other, I thought TimeScapes had the better PQ( I like the "digital" look for documentary like films / film look for well...normal films?)



It's funny you mention the Baraka transfer being OK, as recent releases have caused me to think the same thing about Baraka. Restorations are far more popular these days, and better. I'm going to order both titles to check them out. Thanks man. Btw, I know I'm late, but per your sig, are you a vet? Of so, Happy Belated Veterans Day!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1320#post_22826640
> 
> 
> Hey Double B if and when you do get down here by all means keep me in the loop because I would be honored to meet you also. Just be careful when you hear and see Chuck's system. It has a tendency to blow anyone away with it's capibilities.



Hey HTG, I'll definitely keep you in the loop on any ATL trip I make. Oh I expect GREAT things from Chuck's system...100% Seaton can only be pure excellence!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1320#post_22826655
> 
> 
> I second that post... It was like no other theater experience I have ever heard



Yeah man....I actually just checked your impressions on his thread a few days ago and really wished I could fit an Atlanta trip in soon.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1320#post_22826665
> 
> 
> If you had the time, you should have let me know you were up here. We may have been able to work something out. I still haven't heard the Legacy speakers yet but I hope to at some point,



Sir Michael, oh I'll dedinitely be back in PA soon to check out Craig's implementation of width channels in his system. I'll definitely let you know when that'll be. You should definitely hear some Legacys man....they sound great, but at reference, the Focus SE speakers open up a whole new world!


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1320#post_22826884
> 
> 
> Sir Michael, oh I'll dedinitely be back in PA soon to check out Craig's implementation of width channels in his system. I'll definitely let you know when that'll be. You should definitely hear some Legacys man....they sound great, but at reference, the Focus SE speakers open up a whole new world!


Sounds great. With an over 95db sensitivity rating, I can imagine that the Focus SE's are series speakers that can fill a room. Mine are in the low 90's but for me, they can get plenty loud. I played some music this week end I was impressed with the bass in my system. I know my speakers only have dual 6 1/2 in woofers but the bass is pretty solid. My room is so small that I can't close to reference. Craig said that he heard some break up of my BE tweeter when really cranked but I could not make that out. Lucky for me I guess







. It seems like your choice is going to be a fun one.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1320#post_22826947
> 
> 
> Craig said that he heard some break up of my BE tweeter when really cranked but I could not make that out. Lucky for me I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . .



How loud were you playing Mike? I play at refrence and seem to have no problems.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1320#post_22825588
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so you were in a band, eh? Did you play bass guitar or the floor bass? If you ever swing by to the US, be sure to announce it so we US-based members can schedule a multi-theater/city tour!



Electric Bass Guitar, but no band. Just loved the instrument back then. Hopefully one day will swing buy


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1320#post_22826986
> 
> 
> How loud were you playing Mike? I play at refrence and seem to have no problems.


I don't remember to be honest with you. It was pretty loud. It was probably louder then I normally listen to. I just listened to some Evanescence that some one gave me. I have heard them on the radio but they really rock. The bass and drums are just out of this world. For music, I can reach what I am looking for volume wise without going too loud. I probably don't go below -18 or -17 to much. I may play a little music today and see what I find is a good solid level to me. For music, I rarely look to see where I am at. I just say, "yea, that sounds awesome I will leave it there." When Craig was over, we may have been really loud for me. Some where in the low teens if not louder. Maybe even single digits. But not near reference. Again. when I play a movie or music at my levels, I can't hear any break up. Craig was not criticizing my system though. It was just an observation he had. He felt that my room still sounded really good.

Here are some of his thoughts

" I've never felt like you were lacking in output with your speakers in your room" Craig has said Plenty of great things about my system. The one item I was referencing, so to speak was this

"At very high levels, I hear the tweeters in your speakers start to get a little bit "brittle". This could either be your amps starting to clip, or it could be the tweeters getting close to their limits. I've only heard it on rare occasions, and I don't think it's problematic, so it's not something I would concern myself with if I were you."

Let me add just one more thing. Above Craig said that it could be either amps starting to clip or the tweeters getting close to their limit. I don't think the amp was clipping because my amp can put put 300 watts into 8ohms. Now I know my amps are pretty good but I know that many people feel they are clinical and harsh. It's possible that we hit that threshold when Craig was over that one day. I know my amps are not the smoothest grove in town. I also don't want to take up Brolic's thread with more of my stuff. I am sure that he gets the Legacy stuff it will be an awesome system.


So I am not concerning myself with that since I can't even hear it







. That's all I meant. It was not a negative thing and I did not take it that way at all. There is no way I can play at reference on a consistent basis. Now Craig's room is 3X the size of mine and we listened to -3db all day and it sounded fantastic. I heard no problems and I had no fatigue or ear pain at the end of the day.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1320#post_22827000
> 
> 
> Electric Bass Guitar, but no band. Just loved the instrument back then. Hopefully one day will swing buy



Ah, well if you ever struck up a group, it could be called "Frankie and the Fathoms"....when your record sales go platinum, don't forget the little people!!!


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1320#post_22826884
> 
> 
> It's funny you mention the Baraka transfer being OK, as recent releases have caused me to think the same thing about Baraka. Restorations are far more popular these days, and better. I'm going to order both titles to check them out.



That is hilarious to me to read that others notice this as well. I was just having a debate with my friend how a lot of pre-HD movies that are being released on bluray are really just transfers. When you look at movies like Das Boot and Blade on Bluray, they look merely no better than an upconverted DVD of their original release. One of my biggest shockers was looking at the restoration of Aliens, and still seeing noticeable grain on the film negative that it was originally filmed with. However, when looking at content recorded on film, like Dr. No or Star Trek TOS, those look more pristine than most of the content being released today.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1320#post_22828193
> 
> 
> Ah, well if you ever struck up a group, it could be called "Frankie and the Fathoms"....when your record sales go platinum, don't forget the little people!!!




Lol love it


My album will have songs like:


Come and take a ride on my black Glossy Sub


Mumma wants to know what the rumble is


She likes my big excursion


And the number one hit


Got a 12" baby


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1320#post_22829965
> 
> 
> Lol love it
> 
> 
> My album will have songs like:
> 
> 
> Come and take a ride on my black Glossy Sub
> 
> 
> Mumma wants to know what the rumble is
> 
> 
> She likes my big excursion
> 
> 
> And the number one hit
> 
> 
> Got a 12" baby



Lmbo!!!! Every last one of those hits are classics! Don't forget the hit that landed you in the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame: "15 H[oe]z Deep"


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1320#post_22830116
> 
> 
> Lmbo!!!! Every last one of those hits are classics! Don't forget the hit that landed you in the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame: "15 H[oe]z Deep"



Lol Every time I do a concert I get asked for that song


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1320#post_22827110
> 
> 
> I don't remember to be honest with you. It was pretty loud. It was probably louder then I normally listen to. I just listened to some Evanescence that some one gave me. I have heard them on the radio but they really rock. The bass and drums are just out of this world. For music, I can reach what I am looking for volume wise without going too loud. I probably don't go below -18 or -17 to much. I may play a little music today and see what I find is a good solid level to me. For music, I rarely look to see where I am at. I just say, "yea, that sounds awesome I will leave it there." When Craig was over, we may have been really loud for me. Some where in the low teens if not louder. Maybe even single digits. But not near reference. Again. when I play a movie or music at my levels, I can't hear any break up. Craig was not criticizing my system though. It was just an observation he had. He felt that my room still sounded really good.
> 
> Here are some of his thoughts
> 
> " I've never felt like you were lacking in output with your speakers in your room" Craig has said Plenty of great things about my system. The one item I was referencing, so to speak was this
> 
> "At very high levels, I hear the tweeters in your speakers start to get a little bit "brittle". This could either be your amps starting to clip, or it could be the tweeters getting close to their limits. I've only heard it on rare occasions, and I don't think it's problematic, so it's not something I would concern myself with if I were you."
> 
> Let me add just one more thing. Above Craig said that it could be either amps starting to clip or the tweeters getting close to their limit. I don't think the amp was clipping because my amp can put put 300 watts into 8ohms. Now I know my amps are pretty good but I know that many people feel they are clinical and harsh. It's possible that we hit that threshold when Craig was over that one day. I know my amps are not the smoothest grove in town. I also don't want to take up Brolic's thread with more of my stuff. I am sure that he gets the Legacy stuff it will be an awesome system.
> 
> 
> So I am not concerning myself with that since I can't even hear it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That's all I meant. It was not a negative thing and I did not take it that way at all. There is no way I can play at reference on a consistent basis.



Your system is amazing Mike , I was just curious find out about the Tweeters, hopefully nothing was wrong with your speakers.


> Quote:
> Now Craig's room is 3X the size of mine and we listened to -3db all day and it sounded fantastic. I heard no problems and I had no fatigue or ear pain at the end of the day.



I cannot comment on Craig's room but I know for sure his room rocks. He's very good when it comes to the technical stuff which I'm not.


Before my room ever got professionally treated I was at -15db to -20db now I'm at -4db ( that's when the offset is at +4db ) or 0db ( no offset ).


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1320#post_22830463
> 
> 
> Your system is amazing Mike , I was just curious find out about the Tweeters, hopefully nothing was wrong with your speakers.
> 
> I cannot comment on Craig's room but I know for sure his room rocks. He's very good when it comes to the technical stuff which I'm not.
> 
> 
> Before my room ever got professionally treated I was at -15db to -20db now I'm at -4db ( that's when the offset is at +4db ) or 0db ( no offset ).


Thanks Frank. No, there is nothing wrong with my speakers. I heard what a blown tweeter sounds like and I know I don't have that. Craig also described that going to about -13 or -12 in my room is almost like going to -4 in his room, relatively speaking that is. As I noted, it's not an issue that is serious. I don't want to take up Matt's thread with my stuff but I will just say that for the levels I listen to, they sound fantastic.


----------



## BrolicBeast

I have a 92" motorized Elite Cinetension 2 drop-down screen that I haven't used since July. If anyone in the DC area needs a screen, let me know. I'd sell for a few hundred bucks.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1320#post_22831514
> 
> 
> I have a 92" motorized Elite Cinetension 2 drop-down screen that I haven't used since July. If anyone in the DC area needs a screen, let me know. I'd sell for a few hundred bucks.



Didn't know you had a drop down screen.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1320#post_22831601
> 
> 
> Didn't know you had a drop down screen.



Yup—before I upgraded to the Stewart Studiotek 130 G3, I was using an tab-tensioned Elite Screens Cinetension 2 motorized drop-down screen from 2009 to around July 2012. It served me very well; however, it’s been sitting along the wall in my kitchen since July, and I’d like to give someone else a shot at putting together a projection system if they don’t have one already—I think a motorized screen is a good place to start for those with living room setups (as mine was, and still technically is). The gain is, I believe, 1.1—very close to unity gain, and I must say, the screen deals with ”noisy” films better than the Stewart.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1320#post_22831641
> 
> 
> Yup—before I upgraded to the Stewart Studiotek 130 G3, I was using an tab-tensioned Elite Screens Cinetension 2 motorized drop-down screen from 2009 to around July 2012. It served me very well; however, it’s been sitting along the wall in my kitchen since July, and I’d like to give someone else a shot at putting together a projection system if they don’t have one already—I think a motorized screen is a good place to start for those with living room setups (as mine was, and still technically is). The gain is, I believe, 1.1—very close to unity gain, and I must say, the screen deals with ”noisy” films better than the Stewart.



The Stewart tends to bring out the detail a bit more. Regarding the noise thats not your Darbee Darblet ? I remeber mine tend to bring out alot of noise.


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1320#post_22831655
> 
> 
> The Stewart tends to bring out the detail a bit more. Regarding the noise thats not your Darbee Darblet ? I remeber mine tend to bring out alot of noise.


Too bad you're an ocean away!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1320#post_22831655
> 
> 
> The Stewart tends to bring out the detail a bit more. Regarding the noise thats not your Darbee Darblet ? I remeber mine tend to bring out alot of noise.



Oh yes, the Stewart is not responsible in any way for any noise I experience. It is a very clear, detailed screen and only shows the image it is given. The Darblet definitely introduces noise in some films, which was compounded by my 11-12ft viewing distance (the main reason I got the RS56 with eShift2). The Elite screen masked the noise at my viewing distance, but that’s just a testament to the absolute clarity of the Stewart. This Elite screen is remarkable for close or distance viewing though. There’s no doubt that the Elite is intended for smaller rooms, and the Steward is—of course—intended for larger or dedicated rooms. I absolutely love my Stewart and am glad I chose this screen over the Black Diamond G3, although the BD G3 is also a remarkable screen.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1320#post_22831655
> 
> 
> The Stewart tends to bring out the detail a bit more. Regarding the noise thats not your Darbee Darblet ? I remeber mine tend to bring out alot of noise.



I experienced this "noise" as well on both my plasma and projector. While it was more tolerable on my projector, it became a nuisance on the plasma. Ultimately the noise, and more so the HDMI handshake and other various bugs, led me to return the unit. Perhaps the next generation of the product will be the one to get for my projector. The results were negligible at best for my plasma, but the real benefit was on front projection. Since a lot of the pro reviews are using projectors to test their video processors out, I believe this is why we are seeing so much praise for the Darbee. Prior to initially purchasing mine, I did read a couple of negative reviews from VT50 owners that claimed mixed results.


Has anyone else noticed that if you tweak the sharpness setting to +1 on the Oppo, it produces very similar results of the Darbee?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1350#post_22832107
> 
> 
> I experienced this "noise" as well on both my plasma and projector. While it was more tolerable on my projector, it became a nuisance on the plasma. Ultimately the noise, and more so the HDMI handshake and other various bugs, led me to return the unit. Perhaps the next generation of the product will be the one to get for my projector. The results were negligible at best for my plasma, but the real benefit was on front projection. Since a lot of the pro reviews are using projectors to test their video processors out, I believe this is why we are seeing so much praise for the Darbee. Prior to initially purchasing mine, I did read a couple of negative reviews from VT50 owners that claimed mixed results.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that if you tweak the sharpness setting to +1 on the Oppo, it produces very similar results of the Darbee?



i remember coming across this in the Darbee thread. I tried it, but it didn't replicate the Darbee effect 1:1. The Oppo's Contrast Enhancement option comes a bit closer, but the Darbee continues to do something extra that these functions can't replicate' I'm going to test out Darbee on eShift2 tonight on a noisy movie (The Hunger Games) to see how the JVC RS56's eShift2 function battles film noise AND Darbee noise together simultaneously.


----------



## SergeantYnot

Dredd would be another good test file for grain.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1350#post_22832107
> 
> 
> I experienced this "noise" as well on both my plasma and projector. While it was more tolerable on my projector, it became a nuisance on the plasma. Ultimately the noise, and more so the HDMI handshake and other various bugs, led me to return the unit. Perhaps the next generation of the product will be the one to get for my projector. The results were negligible at best for my plasma, but the real benefit was on front projection. Since a lot of the pro reviews are using projectors to test their video processors out, I believe this is why we are seeing so much praise for the Darbee. Prior to initially purchasing mine, I did read a couple of negative reviews from VT50 owners that claimed mixed results.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that if you tweak the sharpness setting to +1 on the Oppo, it produces very similar results of the Darbee?



The handshake became too much which made me sell the unit. I like it the way it is now.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1350#post_22832107
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that if you tweak the sharpness setting to +1 on the Oppo, it produces very similar results of the Darbee?



That I did not know thank you for that.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1350#post_22831705
> 
> 
> although the BD G3 is also a remarkable screen.



Have to admit I've never seen on of these screens in action


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1350#post_22835594
> 
> 
> Have to admit I've never seen on of these screens in action



I saw a BD G3 Zero Edge at a dealer when I went to pick up my Integra 80.3 processor, and ive seen the normal BD's during my many recent speaker auditions. It's great for living room settings where ambient light is inescapable. Very bright in a dark room.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Finally unboxed and played around with the JVC DLA-RS56 last night. Didn't have much time with it, but wow--out the box, I noticed a better picture than my old RS45. I'll have much more time to play with it tonight....I look forward to really digging in


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1350#post_22835850
> 
> 
> Finally unboxed and played around with the JVC DLA-RS56 last night. Didn't have much time with it, but wow--out the box, I noticed a better picture than my old RS45. I'll have much more time to play with it tonight....I look forward to really digging in


Mate, where's the video???


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1350#post_22835872
> 
> 
> Mate, where's the video???



I agree with Al


----------



## Franin

oh and one more thing add your soprano bit. Thats your trademark


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1350#post_22835872
> 
> 
> Mate, where's the video???



Lol, it's on the way. I want to capture eShift2 differences. I skipped the recording of the unboxing portion since it would just be a repeat if my RS45 unboxing video, but I started recording right after I took it out of the box. Shinyyyy!!! The automatic lens cover is a nice touch.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1350#post_22835881
> 
> 
> oh and one more thing add your soprano bit. Thats your trademark



Lolol....I shall indeed perform my greatest hits collection!


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1350#post_22835881
> 
> 
> oh and one more thing add your soprano bit. Thats your trademark


And I agree with Frank on this one!! got to add that Soprano voice in the vedeo mate, it's a must!!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1350#post_22835885
> 
> 
> Lolol....I shall indeed perform my greatest hits collection!



Looking forward to it.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1350#post_22834208
> 
> 
> The handshake became too much which made me sell the unit. I like it the way it is now.



Did you see a magenta screen occasionally with some of your devices? The ultimate dealbreaker for me was that I would have to power cycle the Darbee to get my Xbox and media player display working. The first few times I thought disconnecting the HDMI cable was the issue, but it turned out I had to disconnect the Darbee's power when switching video inputs.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1350#post_22836172
> 
> 
> Did you see a magenta screen occasionally with some of your devices? The ultimate dealbreaker for me was that I would have to power cycle the Darbee to get my Xbox and media player display working. The first few times I thought disconnecting the HDMI cable was the issue, but it turned out I had to disconnect the Darbee's power when switching video inputs.



I did every now and then see Magenta screen wasnt as much but like you I had to pull the plug on the Darbee Darblet to get it working. I couldnt understand it was all good in the beginning and then the issues began. What made it worse for me is all my gear is in another room so I had to run back and forth to get it going.


But im happy with the way things are now couldnt be happier.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1350#post_22835850
> 
> 
> Finally unboxed and played around with the JVC DLA-RS56 last night. Didn't have much time with it, but wow--out the box, I noticed a better picture than my old RS45. I'll have much more time to play with it tonight....I look forward to really digging in


Good stuff on the new projector. Like everyone else, I am looking forward to the video.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1350#post_22836333
> 
> 
> I did every now and then see Magenta screen wasnt as much but like you I had to pull the plug on the Darbee Darblet to get it working. I couldnt understand it was all good in the beginning and then the issues began. What made it worse for me is all my gear is in another room so I had to run back and forth to get it going.
> 
> 
> But im happy with the way things are now couldnt be happier.



I too experienced no issues at first. Then a few days went by where I did not use my home theater at all, and when I tried to load a movie, I spent 5 minutes diagnosing the issue. Luckily, I kept the unit close by to power cycle. I imagine with all that running around, you must have been driven mad to the point of throwing the unit against the wall (I know I was). When I made the decision to return the unit, I had a brief doubt in my mind that maybe I just had a defect and should exchange it. I also thought I should keep the Darbee and wait for a possible firmware fix (though these are not free). I am very glad to hear that this was not just isolated to my unit; I have no regrets whatsoever now.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Updated impressions of the RS56:


eShift2 does a great job…as long as the three MPC controls are turned down. There’s a Darbee-like effect, which seems to be the direction projector manufacturers are headed towards (It started with Sony’s Reality creation). To be sure, the Darbee does it better. Hmmm, maybe I should compare the JVC’s enhanced contrast function to the Darbee and see what happens……


As good as eShfit2 is, it can’t make extreeemely grainy movies like “The Hunger Games” look pristine. Not even eShift2 + maximum smoothing can fix this—the grain is just too bad. That being said, this projector DOES solve the problem that caused me to purchase it in the first place, which is: make older blu rays and blu rays with less-than-pristine authoring look great on my 120” diagonal 2:35 screen at my close viewing distance of 12 feet.. eShift2 is exactly what I needed, and the increased contrast really goes a long way. It’s difficult to describe, but the picture is better overall than the RS45 with this RS56. That being said, is the increase in picture quality alone worth the premium over the RS45? No. But, is the increase in picture quality, internal CMS (to compensate for projector under-saturation after Lumagen calibration), eShift2, and superior contrast worth the premium over the RS45? Absolutely. I’m looking past the fact that the RS56’s MSRP is enough to buy two RS45’s and a BenQ w7000, primarily because if you go to the right dealer, you won’t be paying MSRP for it and the purchase will make much more sense. It’s not every day I spend this kind of money on anything (Last time I came close was my dual Rosenut Seaton Submersive F2 purchase), so when I do put this kind of money out, I expect to see a darn good return. I am happy to report that the performance return is indeed commensurate with the cost.


I haven’t tried 3D yet—I already know what to expect from JVC’s in terms of 3D.


BTW, the RS56 overview video is shot and ready for editing. I scooped up a new editing program a few months ago and may actually try it out this weekend. If anyone has anything they would like to see demonstrated in regards to the RS56 (i.e. effects of X on Y, etc.), feel free to let me know on this thread or in PM, and I’ll be sure to capture it.


----------



## SergeantYnot

Brolic,


You mentioned earlier that part of your reason for upgrading was for 3D. Will this be your first foray into 3D?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1350#post_22841340
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> You mentioned earlier that part of your reason for upgrading was for 3D. Will this be your first foray into 3D?



Yeah, I had a RS45 before, which did 3D pretty poorly. Part of the impetus for the upgrade was for improved 3D, as reviews consistently have the RS5x series showing less ghosting than the RS4X series in 3D—I’m waiting for my 3D package to arrive (next week some time.). I think I’m going to re-watch Prometheus in 3D, and that is—for me—the best 3d presentation I’ve ever seen, outside of Avatar. It’s even better than Avatar in many sequences. That being said, I have a general idea of what to expect, in terms of glasses, brightness, etc. so that’s not something I’m evaluating critically in the 56.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1350#post_22840627
> 
> 
> It’s not every day I spend this kind of money on anything (Last time I came close was my dual Rosenut Seaton Submersive F2 purchase), so when I do put this kind of money out, I expect to see a darn good return. I am happy to report that the performance return is indeed commensurate with the cost.
> 
> 
> BTW, the RS56 overview video is shot and ready for editing. I scooped up a new editing program a few months ago and may actually try it out this weekend. If anyone has anything they would like to see demonstrated in regards to the RS56 (i.e. effects of X on Y, etc.), feel free to let me know on this thread or in PM, and I’ll be sure to capture it.



Brolic,


I remember years ago when people would ask what I thought of the Bose $2,000-$3,000 HTIB systems, and telling them that wasn't real home theater and they need to spend more. When asked how much more, they abandoned the whole "home theater" concept all together when finding out some people spend that much per speaker. When you go into the modern 11.2 systems, you can figure that math out to implement that. All I can say is, it gets extremely scary how easy it is to bump into higher priced home theater gear like that., and once in that territory, it's impossible to get out. In the end though, the only thing that matters is you will have zero doubts when you ask yourself "what if I had made the upgrade purchase?"


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1350#post_22841395
> 
> 
> Yeah, I had a RS45 before, which did 3D pretty poorly. Part of the impetus for the upgrade was for improved 3D, as reviews consistently have the RS5x series showing less ghosting than the RS4X series in 3D—I’m waiting for my 3D package to arrive (next week some time.). I think I’m going to re-watch Prometheus in 3D, and that is—for me—the best 3d presentation I’ve ever seen, outside of Avatar. It’s even better than Avatar in many sequences. That being said, I have a general idea of what to expect, in terms of glasses, brightness, etc. so that’s not something I’m evaluating critically in the 56.



Prometheus was monumental for me. I loved Avatar as well, and still rank that as the best looking movie I have ever seen to date (in 2D and 3D), and was my main motivation to go 3D when the first plasmas came out in 2010. Prometheus is an extremely close second, and maybe even has some better scenes (like the DNA helix opening sequence). I had the pleasure of watching that in imax 3D theater that had a 4K DLP presentation. The soundtrack in Prometheus easily outranks Avatar, and is really the only motivation for me to upgrade from 7.1 to 9.2 and even 11.2.


A lot of people like Tron for 3D, but I was not impressed at all. I find Despicable Me to have more image pop than Tron.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1350#post_22841548
> 
> 
> Prometheus was monumental for me. I loved Avatar as well, and still rank that as the best looking movie I have ever seen to date (in 2D and 3D), and was my main motivation to go 3D when the first plasmas came out in 2010. Prometheus is an extremely close second, and maybe even has some better scenes (like the DNA helix opening sequence). I had the pleasure of watching that in imax 3D theater that had a 4K DLP presentation. The soundtrack in Prometheus easily outranks Avatar, and is really the only motivation for me to upgrade from 7.1 to 9.2 and even 11.2.
> 
> 
> A lot of people like Tron for 3D, but I was not impressed at all. I find Despicable Me to have more image pop than Tron.



Yeah, I don't care much for Tron's implementation of 3D either...it's good in some scenes, but far from remarkable and is simply outclassed by the audio track.


----------



## BrolicBeast

JVC DLA-RS56 Projector Overview Video


----------



## aldiallo

Hi Matt,


Thanks for the video!! but what happened to the soprano bit???


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1350#post_22857379
> 
> 
> Hi Matt,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the video!! but what happened to the soprano bit???



Lol, I realized that I only do my award winning performances when I'm Unboxing a new toy....but since the video starts with the new toy already opened, I had no chance to enter on stage. Lol.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Great video. The picture looks great even on a computer screen. A few parts look like they had a lot of depth.


----------



## SergeantYnot

Brolic,


Do you have season 1 of Game of Thrones? There is a scene in the first episode you should demo; it is quite possibly the sharpest piece of film I have ever seen on BD.


----------



## ddgtr

Nice job on the video and congrats on the PJ. Awesome!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1350#post_22857763
> 
> 
> Great video. The picture looks great even on a computer screen. A few parts look like they had a lot of depth.



Thanks Mike. The depth of the RS56 is really something special. The RS45 was great, but this RS56 is amazing. I'm here watching the Presidential Inauguration on an xbox 360's NBC app, and thatnks to eShift2, it's pristine


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1380#post_22858423
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> Do you have season 1 of Game of Thrones? There is a scene in the first episode you should demo; it is quite possibly the sharpest piece of film I have ever seen on BD.



Oh yes indeed. I'm probably the biggest GoT fan on the eastern seaboard. That entire first season is demo material, but the opening scene, the scene when stark and now part ways, and a few others stand out as great demo material. Which scene do you find the sharpest?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1380#post_22858424
> 
> 
> Nice job on the video and congrats on the PJ. Awesome!



Thanks ddgtr! How have you been man? I hope you've been giving those Fathoms a workout!


----------



## wkingincharge

Brolic the video was great information/demo material and although I am a bit off still from venturing into the projector and screen territory it makes me look forward to that adventure even more.


BTW!! sitting at 12 feet back with a screen that size reminds me of being at Real IMAX theaters impressive.


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1350#post_22857585
> 
> 
> Lol, I realized that I only do my award winning performances when I'm Unboxing a new toy....but since the video starts with the new toy already opened, I had no chance to enter on stage. Lol.


Lol


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1350#post_22857585
> 
> 
> Lol, I realized that I only do my award winning performances when I'm Unboxing a new toy....but since the video starts with the new toy already opened, I had no chance to enter on stage. Lol.




Just watched the beginning of your vid will watch more tonight Matt. Your Soporano bit was missing could of been used in the opening of your lens







congrats on your purchase.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1380#post_22858610
> 
> 
> Oh yes indeed. I'm probably the biggest GoT fan on the eastern seaboard. That entire first season is demo material, but the opening scene, the scene when stark and now part ways, and a few others stand out as great demo material. Which scene do you find the sharpest?



Brolic,


The scene in question is episode 1, during the Targaryen party (where the dragon eggs are first introduced to Daenerys ). I believe it is about 43 minutes in. There are some closeup shots of her face that look absolutely incredible, and has the perfect balance of color and contrast.


What did you think of the explosion sequence in season 2? That is my new reference audio scene, and I have probably watched it over 300 times.


Looking forward to season 3!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1380#post_22859412
> 
> 
> Brolic the video was great information/demo material and although I am a bit off still from venturing into the projector and screen territory it makes me look forward to that adventure even more.
> 
> 
> BTW!! sitting at 12 feet back with a screen that size reminds me of being at Real IMAX theaters impressive.



Yeah man, it's like being at IMAX for movies, games, etc. Superbowl Sunday shall be quite grand! I hope you go the projection route soon. You can always blackmail the wife, or kidnap the in-laws until she concedes.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1380#post_22859492
> 
> 
> Lol



I'll be sure pull out the operatic skills in the next video!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1380#post_22862088
> 
> 
> Just watched the beginning of your vid will watch more tonight Matt. Your Soporano bit was missing could of been used in the opening of your lens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on your purchase.



Lol, that's a good point.....there was a place for it. I'll be sure to include it henceforth. I can see it now....my Grammy Award....I can see it.....***slowly reaches hand toward sky***



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1380#post_22863193
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> The scene in question is episode 1, during the Targaryen party (where the dragon eggs are first introduced to Daenerys ). I believe it is about 43 minutes in. There are some closeup shots of her face that look absolutely incredible, and has the perfect balance of color and contrast.
> 
> 
> What did you think of the explosion sequence in season 2? That is my new reference audio scene, and I have probably watched it over 300 times.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to season 3!



I will be sure to check that scene out tonight! I love the entire Blackwater Bay episode. That wildfire explosion is a wonder to behold. I'm amazed at the production values of this show. I shall "Pay the Iron Price" for the Season 2 blu ray when it's released!.........ehhhh, on second thought, I'll pay the normal price. Lolol.


----------



## prepress

I looked at the projector video. That is a nice piece of work, and I'm sure the RS56 looks great dialed in with the Lumagen. And piano black always gives a touch of class. Will you be doing something more permanent than the cardboard to channel the heat away from the projector lens, or is it good? If the cardboard will be out of sight, maybe it won't matter, but is there any chance of a problem having something flammable that close to the RS56?. From what little I know, projectors can really dish out the heat.


----------



## Franin

The projector design looks very similar to my RS60U.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1380#post_22865258
> 
> 
> I looked at the projector video. That is a nice piece of work, and I'm sure the RS56 looks great dialed in with the Lumagen. And piano black always gives a touch of class. Will you be doing something more permanent than the cardboard to channel the heat away from the projector lens, or is it good? If the cardboard will be out of sight, maybe it won't matter, but is there any chance of a problem having something flammable that close to the RS56?. From what little I know, projectors can really dish out the heat.



Gracias Prepress. I’ll be keeping the current exhaust management system in place, The PJ exhaust does get quite hot, but not hot enough to get cardboard to combust. It reems to route the airflow rather well. Now if the carboard was blocking airflow, THEN I’d be very worried and would probably move to molded plastic solution of some sort.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1380#post_22866490
> 
> 
> The projector design looks very similar to my RS60U.



Yes indeed. The RS5X and RS6X series are identical inside and out, except for contrast and the fact that the RS6X series uses hand-picked parts. Other than that, they are pretty much the same. This is my first time having a projector with a motorized lens cover—it’s so unbelievable classy. BTW, I checked the “Frankie and the Fathoms” sales numbers—you guys are still topping the charts. Multi-Platinum 


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1380#post_22867156
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed. The RS5X and RS6X series are identical inside and out, except for contrast and the fact that the RS6X series uses hand-picked parts. Other than that, they are pretty much the same. This is my first time having a projector with a motorized lens cover—it’s so unbelievable classy. BTW, I checked the “Frankie and the Fathoms” sales numbers—you guys are still topping the charts. Multi-Platinum 



The motorised lens cover is cool, definitely a nice feature to have.


Thanks mate looking at touring in the States soon playin all the hits


----------



## pcweber111

I liked the custom made side covers to keep out light bleed. lol


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1380#post_22871242
> 
> 
> I liked the custom made side covers to keep out light bleed. lol



Lol, blocking any extra escaping light is definitely an extra bonus since my previous projector was guilty of this, but the main reason for those boards is to stop the front-ventilated heat from hitting the wall in front of it and "splashing" in front of the lens. A good idea of what this looks like is putting a portable heater in the light path...the distortion is so weird... like the haze of heat rising from concrete on a hot summer day.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1380#post_22863193
> 
> 
> The scene in question is episode 1, during the Targaryen party (where the dragon eggs are first introduced to Daenerys ). I believe it is about 43 minutes in. There are some closeup shots of her face that look absolutely incredible, and has the perfect balance of color.



I checked out this scene....those closeups are veryyyy sharp! New skintone and overall PQ reference for me. Thanks for pointing this out Sarge.


----------



## SergeantYnot

Brolic,


There are a lot of dark and contrast scenes in season 2, more so than season 1. I am not sure if you have any of the season 2 rips, but episode 8 had some scenes I would be happy to point out.


I need to rewatch Season 1 in 1080p24; it's been a couple years since I have watched it in its entirety. I am especially more motivated after reading from a few places that list that as the best looking bluray to date. Can't say I disagree with that.


Are there any reference scenes you recommend?


----------



## BrolicBeast

I collected all my old gear and created a sort of Home Theater starter system. Includes my motorized drop-down screen, Denon AVR, and a bunch of other items. If looking to populate a second room, or looking to start from scratch, Check It Out Here.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1380#post_22873276
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> There are a lot of dark and contrast scenes in season 2, more so than season 1. I am not sure if you have any of the season 2 rips, but episode 8 had some scenes I would be happy to point out.
> 
> 
> I need to rewatch Season 1 in 1080p24; it's been a couple years since I have watched it in its entirety. I am especially more motivated after reading from a few places that list that as the best looking bluray to date. Can't say I disagree with that.
> 
> 
> Are there any reference scenes you recommend?



Oh yeah, definitely. Legends of the Guardians (The final battle--the detail here in the movement of the feathers is intense), Battle: LA (There's a pristine shot from the rear of a helicopter formation flying over a city, GoT (Where Stark and Snow part ways), Forward Unto Dawn (any daylight scene). I used to have more, but I've grown spoiled using the Scubasteve and Superleo demo discs for visual Demo material (and audio too).


Definitely re-watch Season 1 of GoT--honestly, I feel it was better than season 2. That being said, I've read all the books so, knowledge of where they are in the story arc now has me very excited for season 3 (And the show definitely has some surprises that are not in the books.)


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1380_20#post_22863728
> 
> 
> Yeah man, it's like being at IMAX for movies, games, etc. Superbowl Sunday shall be quite grand! I hope you go the projection route soon. You can always blackmail the wife, or kidnap the in-laws until she concedes.



Superbowl!!! Yes what a great way to also demo as setup like yours. The projection is coming for me but I know that what I am wanting to spend will require the bigger room which is coming soon and the other add -ons which have been progressing very well for the most part so I need to be done so there is no stretching of my A/V slush fund lol!!!! and the wife knows its coming sooner than later .The in law idea might work heck they might even secretly cooperate with me in just to see the projector happen lol!!


----------



## pokekevin

You still got that PC that you adamantly refuse to call an HTPC? lol


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1380#post_22875586
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, definitely. Legends of the Guardians (The final battle--the detail here in the movement of the feathers is intense), Battle: LA (There's a pristine shot from the rear of a helicopter formation flying over a city, GoT (Where Stark and Snow part ways), Forward Unto Dawn (any daylight scene). I used to have more, but I've grown spoiled using the Scubasteve and Superleo demo discs for visual Demo material (and audio too).
> 
> 
> Definitely re-watch Season 1 of GoT--honestly, I feel it was better than season 2. That being said, I've read all the books so, knowledge of where they are in the story arc now has me very excited for season 3 (And the show definitely has some surprises that are not in the books.)




I knew Game of Thrones would be a winner when I saw the first ad posters for the show a couple years back. I was immediately hooked on the first 5 minutes of the first episode, and then with the dramatic credits opening. With that said, I did enjoy season 1 more than 2. I feel like Peter Dinklage's lines were better written in the first season. Also, they seemingly forgot the Targaryens by only showing their story 5 minutes per episode (literally, some episodes had 5 minutes of them).


I remember when you did the Darbee review you showed that helicopter scene from Battle LA. That is one fun movie to watch.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1380#post_22875630
> 
> 
> Superbowl!!! Yes what a great way to also demo as setup like yours. The projection is coming for me but I know that what I am wanting to spend will require the bigger room which is coming soon and the other add -ons which have been progressing very well for the most part so I need to be done so there is no stretching of my A/V slush fund lol!!!! and the wife knows its coming sooner than later .The in law idea might work heck they might even secretly cooperate with me in just to see the projector happen lol!!



Let the inter-family plotting begin!!! lol....Yeah man, I'm still tweaking to find the perfect setting for sports. High Lamp mode is a no-brainer, but just working out some other tweaks to make football looks its best for the big-game! Your dedicated space is going to be killer--especially since you've already great gear.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1380#post_22876690
> 
> 
> You still got that PC that you adamantly refuse to call an HTPC? lol



lol, yes indeed I do! I'm actually thinking about turning it into a HTPC. I'm strongly considering the purchase of a dedicated HTPC/Media Server, but the specs of that machine are, for the most part, surpassed by my current monster machine. I still like certain optimizations in the machine I'm considering, but i"m going to download J-river and start using it as a test bed. I may or may not need that system, but i'll let J-River determine that. Out of the 5TB in my machine, I'm only using about 1TB thus far. Might just add a NAS and call it a day. I shall see.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1380#post_22877798
> 
> 
> I knew Game of Thrones would be a winner when I saw the first ad posters for the show a couple years back. I was immediately hooked on the first 5 minutes of the first episode, and then with the dramatic credits opening. With that said, I did enjoy season 1 more than 2. I feel like Peter Dinklage's lines were better written in the first season. Also, they seemingly forgot the Targaryens by only showing their story 5 minutes per episode (literally, some episodes had 5 minutes of them).
> 
> 
> I remember when you did the Darbee review you showed that helicopter scene from Battle LA. That is one fun movie to watch.



Absolutely--people seem to dislike Battle: LA, but frankly, I think it's a great movie and a remarkable demo blu ray. "Movie Night" quality through and through.


----------



## BrolicBeast

J-River + J-Remote + Oppo BDP-105........Oh...My...Gosh.......I don't know what I thought I was doing before, but this is life-altering.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1380#post_22886581
> 
> 
> Let the inter-family plotting begin!!! lol....Yeah man, I'm still tweaking to find the perfect setting for sports. High Lamp mode is a no-brainer, but just working out some other tweaks to make football looks its best for the big-game! Your dedicated space is going to be killer--especially since you've already great gear.
> 
> lol, yes indeed I do! I'm actually thinking about turning it into a HTPC. I'm strongly considering the purchase of a dedicated HTPC/Media Server, but the specs of that machine are, for the most part, surpassed by my current monster machine. I still like certain optimizations in the machine I'm considering, but i"m going to download J-river and start using it as a test bed. I may or may not need that system, but i'll let J-River determine that. Out of the 5TB in my machine, I'm only using about 1TB thus far. Might just add a NAS and call it a day. I shall see.
> 
> Absolutely--people seem to dislike Battle: LA, but frankly, I think it's a great movie and a remarkable demo blu ray. "Movie Night" quality through and through.



Battle LA is awesome, I cant get bored of it. It has plenty of replay value for me. Definitely demo material too. I hope they make a sequel.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1380#post_22887657
> 
> 
> J-River + J-Remote + Oppo BDP-105........Oh...My...Gosh.......I don't know what I thought I was doing before, but this is life-altering.



I had to google all that, never new about j-river and j-remote. Going by your response looks like it works quite well.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1380#post_22888555
> 
> 
> Battle LA is awesome, I cant get bored of it. It has plenty of replay value for me. Definitely demo material too. I hope they make a sequel.



Yes!!! Man, sometimes I want to fire up the theater, but don't really have a reason to..... I just pop in Battle: LA and and watch my favorite scenes. It's a good reminder of what HT Enthusiasm is all about.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1380#post_22888578
> 
> 
> I had to google all that, never new about j-river and j-remote. Going by your response looks like it works quite well.



I only learned about J-river a month or two ago.....a forum member mentioned it and I started researching it. Here's a great review of J-river on Home Theater Review's website. It's absolutely an amazing system. I'm thinking I may need a couple iPad Mini's just as controllers.....this is great. I just configured it today, and I'm running my computer to my Oppo BDP-105 asynchronous USB DAC (with the Oppo selected as the sound card.) and I am very satisfied. I did some basic testing of some HD video, but didn't experiment enough with it. The control interface of JRemote is just great. I've never experienced something as seamless as this. It definitely beats Oppo's file management system, which--all of a sudden--seems archaic compared to iPad navigation of my high-resolution FLAC files.


----------



## Franin

Yep Battle L.A. is certainly fun to watch. I ll have to look into that J river review, thanks.


You know what I use for surrounds and fronts as Demo? Brave. There are scenes on there that really utilise all the speakers well. The detail of the audio is amazing.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I just watched Battle LA last night







. It really kicks ass. The Crowson really goes wild with that one. Plus when get media server I will be getting J-River to along with it. It won't be for a while but I still can't wait.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1380#post_22888712
> 
> 
> Yes!!! Man, sometimes I want to fire up the theater, but don't really have a reason to..... I just pop in Battle: LA and and watch my favorite scenes. It's a good reminder of what HT Enthusiasm is all about.
> 
> I only learned about J-river a month or two ago.....a forum member mentioned it and I started researching it. Here's a great review of J-river on Home Theater Review's website. It's absolutely an amazing system. I'm thinking I may need a couple iPad Mini's just as controllers.....this is great. I just configured it today, and I'm running my computer to my Oppo BDP-105 asynchronous USB DAC (with the Oppo selected as the sound card.) and I am very satisfied. I did some basic testing of some HD video, but didn't experiment enough with it. The control interface of JRemote is just great. I've never experienced something as seamless as this. It definitely beats Oppo's file management system, which--all of a sudden--seems archaic compared to iPad navigation of my high-resolution FLAC files.



Curious. I use JRiver as well but run the digital out from my server into my Integra. (Music Only). What is the advantage of running it through your Oppo? Or are you loading movies onto your server? And does JRiver support movies as well?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1380#post_22888986
> 
> 
> Yep Battle L.A. is certainly fun to watch. I ll have to look into that J river review, thanks.
> 
> 
> You know what I use for surrounds and fronts as Demo? Brave. There are scenes on there that really utilise all the speakers well. The detail of the audio is amazing.



Ah, I'm going to be sure to run through Brave and note some demo bookmarks. I do remember being very impressed by its audio presentation, but haven't revisited since I watched it originally, except for last week when I was testing out a track issue for a friend. Thanks for the heads up...I'm always looking for more demos material! These Pixar mixers really know what they're doing.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1380#post_22889537
> 
> 
> I just watched Battle LA last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It really kicks ass. The Crowson really goes wild with that one. Plus when get media server I will be getting J-River to along with it. It won't be for a while but I still can't wait.



Yesssss, the movie is insane! Razor sharp picture, reference audio, and just a great experience overall. Ah yes, the media server! I'm still looking into that, but I'm thinking I can replicate that experience pretty much 1:1 with a very powerful computer i built in '09....If I can't, then I'll definitely go that route, but it's looking likely that this current comp/server setup will more than suffice. Keep in mind that it's not too early to get Jriver. if/When I shoot for the newer server, I plan to transfer the license.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1380#post_22889585
> 
> 
> Curious. I use JRiver as well but run the digital out from my server into my Integra. (Music Only). What is the advantage of running it through your Oppo? Or are you loading movies onto your server? And does JRiver support movies as well?



I run HDMI as one zone and USB as another zone, both into the Oppo 105. The primary reason for this is to gain the benefits of my Crowson Transducers. The only way to get a pure signal to the transducers (ie: untainted by Audyssey) is to do what Craig John and Mike Duke do and run the signal from the Oppo's analog SW output to the transducers' dedicated amplifier. Yes I am indeed going to start using it for movies. I had a couple ripped files to work with, in addition to the demo disc files from Superleo and Scubasteve, and the picture is absolutely outstanding. The only issue is I may need to upgrade my hardware, as my current hardware doesn't support Dolby DTS-HD Master Audio or Dolby TruHD. I'm using this 98% music, 2%movies currently, but I can absolutely see myself going with this for movies eventually. The JRemote iPad app is sick, and I have a plug-and-play USB IR receiver on the way so I can control it using my Harmony 900 remote. I know the Music Vault is your primary source, but if you have any computers with video files, it's certainly worth a shot. How do you control Jriver now? JRemote? or Gizmo? Another route?


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1380#post_22889983
> 
> 
> I know the Music Vault is your primary source, but if you have any computers with video files, it's certainly worth a shot. How do you control Jriver now? JRemote? or Gizmo? Another route?



JRemote and it works well. I previously used MonkeyTunes and JRemote is much better and much faster. Much. Gizmo only work on non-Apple devices according to the article you referenced. The Music Vault supports Bluray (I think) and it uses a Bluray reader for loading music, and it has HDMI out, so I guess I could acquire some of the software and try the movie deal. I will call SoundScience and ask about trying a movie. My primary reservation about a movie server is the incredible amount of time it would take to load even just my Blurays that I have any interest in watching again. I have over 500 DVD's plus Blurays and at an hour each, I would be about 300 years old before I actually got it all done.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Thanks to Craig and Dennis, we have a plan all in place for me to use the media server and the Crowson. I am getting what we talked about server wise because I don't want to build anything and I really don't have space for a big server. The new OPPO players will allow me to set everything up the I need it so when the time gets closer, I will upgrade to a newer version of the OPPO.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1410#post_22890093
> 
> 
> JRemote and it works well. I previously used MonkeyTunes and JRemote is much better and much faster. Much. Gizmo only work on non-Apple devices according to the article you referenced. The Music Vault supports Bluray (I think) and it uses a Bluray reader for loading music, and it has HDMI out, so I guess I could acquire some of the software and try the movie deal. I will call SoundScience and ask about trying a movie. My primary reservation about a movie server is the incredible amount of time it would take to load even just my Blurays that I have any interest in watching again. I have over 500 DVD's plus Blurays and at an hour each, I would be about 300 years old before I actually got it all done.




Yeah I hear you. I have about 320 blu rays and I will NOT be ripping all of those. I've decided that I will only rip reference discs and leave the "just for fun" discs on the blu rsy shelf. So, Total Recall and Transformers? Yes. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles and 27 Dresses (kill me now)? Not so much. Lol


I'd love to know what SoundScience tells you about Music Vault's blu ray capabilities. They seem to have mastered the art of Ripping, and taking it further with Blu Ray would be a major incentive to pursue one.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1410#post_22890248
> 
> 
> Thanks to Craig and Dennis, we have a plan all in place for me to use the media server and the Crowson. I am getting what we talked about server wise because I don't want to build anything and I really don't have space for a big server. The new OPPO players will allow me to set everything up the I need it so when the time gets closer, I will upgrade to a newer version of the OPPO.



Yup, I'm running 5.1 through one of the new Oppo's HDMI input and the sound is great. I just need to make a small upgrade in order to enable high-res blu ray soundtracks because right now the machine is hardware-limited to plain old dolby and dts. High res audio is passed through the Oppo so the Crowsons don't miss a beat. Which Oppo are you Getting? If the upgrade is solely for media server (or Beast Server, as I call it) integration, then the 103 is probably the best route...but, for future music expansion, the 105 can't be beat.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Well, I am not going out tomorrow and doing it but I will probably get the 103. I don't feel like adding balanced interconnects back into my system. The HDMI connection is good enough for me. I am still impressed with how good the OPPO sounds with music. I don't know what other further music expansion I would need.


----------



## DMark1

Hi guys. yes, the 103 should do everything you need it to, Mike. I'm anxious to get going with "the Beast" media server as well. Like the others, I will only put the best blu-rays into the hard drives, and use the Oppo for the rest of the discs I have, including SACDs. But, I will probably rip my whole music library into the server for easy access, since it doesn't take up near as much space as the blurays do.


The other thing we should look into is cloud backup storage options. I think Crashplan is like $60 a year for unlimited storage. Much cheaper than buying extra hard drives.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1410#post_22890388
> 
> 
> Yeah I hear you. I have about 320 blu rays and I will NOT be ripping all of those. I've decided that I will only rip reference discs and leave the "just for fun" discs on the blu rsy shelf. So, Total Recall and Transformers? Yes. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles and 27 Dresses (kill me now)? Not so much. Lol
> 
> 
> I'd love to know what SoundScience tells you about Music Vault's blu ray capabilities. They seem to have mastered the art of Ripping, and taking it further with Blu Ray would be a major incentive to pursue one.
> 
> Yup, I'm running 5.1 through one of the new Oppo's HDMI input and the sound is great. I just need to make a small upgrade in order to enable high-res blu ray soundtracks because right now the machine is hardware-limited to plain old dolby and dts. High res audio is passed through the Oppo so the Crowsons don't miss a beat. Which Oppo are you Getting? If the upgrade is solely for media server (or Beast Server, as I call it) integration, then the 103 is probably the best route...but, for future music expansion, the 105 can't be beat.



Lol everyone says they will only rip a few discs when they get their media server lol. I did and eventually ended up ripping over 1500 discs lol...painful but worth it in the end!


If your hesitant on buying more drives why not go with raid 5? I personally go with 1 for 1 back ups, very expensive but in the case of a movie night I can easily just plug in the drive in minutes and get the movie going again if something horrible happens. Done that a few times already lol. Regarding cloud backing up, you would need one hefty and unlimited data connection to upload all your ripped BD isos or MKVs (I rip to mkvs since I don't use menus)


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1410#post_22894027
> 
> 
> The other thing we should look into is cloud backup storage options. I think Crashplan is like $60 a year for unlimited storage. Much cheaper than buying extra hard drives.



That is an interesting idea. While my server has dual 2 terabyte raid drives, I also have mine backed up on an external hard drive that I keep here and also make another copy (about 3 hours with a USB 3 hard drive at a cost of about $100.00) and send it to an audio friend of mine. What I like about your idea is that I won't have to remember to back up my collection when I add new music.


Raid drives are, unfortunately, not crash proof!


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1410#post_22894075
> 
> 
> Lol everyone says they will only rip a few discs when they get their media server lol. I did and eventually ended up ripping over 1500 discs lol...painful but worth it in the end!
> 
> 
> If your hesitant on buying more drives why not go with raid 5? I personally go with 1 for 1 back ups, very expensive but in the case of a movie night I can easily just plug in the drive in minutes and get the movie going again if something horrible happens. Done that a few times already lol. Regarding cloud backing up, you would need one hefty and unlimited data connection to upload all your ripped BD isos or MKVs (I rip to mkvs since I don't use menus)



I have ripped all of my music (about 1100 CD's) but I'm still trying to get my arms around the real value of having my movies loaded on a server. Unlike music, where I might only listen to a few songs and then switch CD's, I put on a movie and spend the next couple of hours watching. Certainly the "cool factor" would be nice, but I'm not sure how really practical it is (other than not having to put up with the typical 97 previews on each disc!!)


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1410#post_22894092
> 
> 
> I have ripped all of my music (about 1100 CD's) but I'm still trying to get my arms around the real value of having my movies loaded on a server. Unlike music, where I might only listen to a few songs and then switch CD's, I put on a movie and spend the next couple of hours watching. Certainly the "cool factor" would be nice, but I'm not sure how really practical it is (other than not having to put up with the typical 97 previews on each disc!!)




Ahh yea that's where our viewing habits are different. For me, I usually come home from work and like to watch multiple different scenes from movies depending on my mood. Don't get me wrong though I stil; watch the film in its entirety once in awhile lol


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1410#post_22894092
> 
> 
> I have ripped all of my music (about 1100 CD's) but I'm still trying to get my arms around the real value of having my movies loaded on a server. Unlike music, where I might only listen to a few songs and then switch CD's, I put on a movie and spend the next couple of hours watching. Certainly the "cool factor" would be nice, but I'm not sure how really practical it is (other than not having to put up with the typical 97 previews on each disc!!)



Im still deciding wether to go the media centre route. 600+ blu rays is alot to do and for me at the moment its just easier to pop the disc in.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1410#post_22894145
> 
> 
> Im still deciding wether to go the media centre route. 600+ blu rays is alot to do and for me at the moment its just easier to pop the disc in.



If you just put pop in your movies and watch the whole thing thru than I wouldn't recommend a media server. Like I said earlier, I like using my mouse to get to certain parts of films and always watch different scenes from different films in one setting. Using a BD player with that kind of viewing habit is just plain out annoying. But if you just watch films instead of "clips" like me than it's not worth the hassle of setting up a media server for movies. Potential hard drive failures and such are never fun to deal with it.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1410#post_22894153
> 
> 
> If you just put pop in your movies and watch the whole thing thru than I wouldn't recommend a media server. Like I said earlier, I like using my mouse to get to certain parts of films and always watch different scenes from different films in one setting. Using a BD player with that kind of viewing habit is just plain out annoying. But if you just watch films instead of "clips" like me than it's not worth the hassle of setting up a media server for movies. Potential hard drive failures and such are never fun to deal with it.



I think your right there pokekevin. I usually watch a movie a night and dont think I want to take the risk of hard drive failure. Though as mentioned before on this thread there is a cool factor involved when turning on system and seeing movie covers on screen and choosing the film you would like to watch.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1410#post_22894174
> 
> 
> I think your right there pokekevin. I usually watch a movie a night and dont think I want to take the risk of hard drive failure. Though as mentioned before on this thread there is a cool factor involved when turning on system and seeing movie covers on screen and choosing the film you would like to watch.



Yea the first few months I had mine it was like getting new trading/collectable cards everyday


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1410#post_22894101
> 
> 
> For me, I usually come home from work and like to watch multiple different scenes from movies depending on my mood. Don't get me wrong though I stil; watch the film in its entirety once in awhile lol



I've been doing this a lot lately....I thought I was the only one. Lol.....in-between heavy-hitter blu ray releases, it's great to re-live my favorite scenes this way. Time is a premium for me though--I'm thinking about ripping and creating my own blu ray demo file with my favorite scenes. I may just stop there, but for audio, a media server Is now a must have for me. I'll never be without JRiver again.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1410#post_22894027
> 
> 
> Hi guys. yes, the 103 should do everything you need it to, Mike. I'm anxious to get going with "the Beast" media server as well. Like the others, I will only put the best blu-rays into the hard drives, and use the Oppo for the rest of the discs I have, including SACDs. But, I will probably rip my whole music library into the server for easy access, since it doesn't take up near as much space as the blurays do.
> 
> 
> The other thing we should look into is cloud backup storage options. I think Crashplan is like $60 a year for unlimited storage. Much cheaper than buying extra hard drives.



Hey Dennis,


I never thought about cloud-based storage for media storage. Although I'd bulk up on hard drive space since I record and store hours of video anyway from my camcorder, I still like the idea of cloud storage. I might use HDD and cloud-based together. It shouldn't be any more complicated than leaving a computer alone for 48 hours while it uploads its TB of data. Additionally, I could use a more cost-efficient RAID system. Right now I'm on JBOD because I don't have significant amounts of media stored yet. $60? we all probably spend that on junk food in a year, and since I cut out junk food last month (2013: Year of the 8-pack)....it evens out. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## MIkeDuke

First, I have no life so I will probably rip everything onto the server







. I really don't care how long it takes. For me, the idea is to get all of my media racks out of my room, Second, as far as the cloud goes, I am worried about that. You would need a solid internet connection all the time and I don't want to put my faith in that. Te way I am setup, even if if my area looses power and internet capabilities, my system will still run. But if something like that happens and the internet goes down, I am out of luck. I will be doing hard drives for everything. Most of you guys have way more BR's then I do right now. I have about 110+ BR's, I think and probably another 300 regular DVD's. The whole idea for me is to have EVERYTHING at my finger tips like my friend has on his server. I mean, it's a fair chunk of change to get this only put what I think are the best movies on here. I don't care how long it takes. Plus, I really don't have THAT many CD's either. It will probably end up being way less then most people here. So anyway, that's what I think.


----------



## aldiallo

Hi all,


Matt,


With that new idea in mind of using th JRiver, where does that leaves the Sonos setup, is it complementary?


Although I would not RIP my BRs to have everythin on a HDD I have done this with all my DVDs and I use my Dune player to stream my movies from the QNAP NAS. I really like the simplicity of the usage.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1410#post_22894964
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Matt,
> 
> 
> With that new idea in mind of using th JRiver, where does that leaves the Sonos setup, is it complementary?
> 
> 
> Although I would not RIP my BRs to have everythin on a HDD I have done this with all my DVDs and I use my Dune player to stream my movies from the QNAP NAS. I really like the simplicity of the usage.



Hey Al,


Oh no, I still use and love my Sonos. That amazing system gets me music in literally every room of my house except the bathroom (working on getting a weather-proof speaker to change that). But, for critical listening of my high-resolution FLAC files that my Sonos can’t play, as I relax in the theater, I’ll definitely use Jriver. I still have the Sonos connected to my Cambridge Audio DAC Magic (the Oppo’s DAC’s didn’t get rid of the Sonos’ Audio delay) and I use it when seamless play is desired.


I’ve been hearing about Dune for a while, but have never seen one in action. How is the interface? (Sleek? Functional? Utilitarian?)


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1410#post_22894693
> 
> 
> First, I have no life so I will probably rip everything onto the server
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I really don't care how long it takes. For me, the idea is to get all of my media racks out of my room, Second, as far as the cloud goes, I am worried about that. You would need a solid internet connection all the time and I don't want to put my faith in that. Te way I am setup, even if if my area looses power and internet capabilities, my system will still run. But if something like that happens and the internet goes down, I am out of luck. I will be doing hard drives for everything. Most of you guys have way more BR's then I do right now. I have about 110+ BR's, I think and probably another 300 regular DVD's. The whole idea for me is to have EVERYTHING at my finger tips like my friend has on his server. I mean, it's a fair chunk of change to get this only put what I think are the best movies on here. I don't care how long it takes. Plus, I really don't have THAT many CD's either. It will probably end up being way less then most people here. So anyway, that's what I think.



Totally understandable. The cloud-based storage is only for back-up purposes only though. It’s definitely not for streaming directly through J-river. That would bog down other internet functions, and I, for one, will not risk my internet speeds—I can’t survive without Hulu Plus and HBO Go







) Oh wow, you’re definitely going all-in with the media storage. Eh? Well a benefit of that is removing the racks might get you even better measurements, although I know your current measurements are great. I think Pokekevin is right though—I will likely all end up loading everything, even if it takes time. If there were any college kids who I trusted around my gear, I would consider paying one to rip all my blu rays for me while I’m out the house, but, I don’t know anyone I can use that’s trustworthy. Or maybe……maybe I can mod my system with a few external drives and rip 4 at a time.. At 5 hours a weekend, that’s 20 blu rays a weekend, which would take about 16 weekends to complete…..man, now I want to rip it all!!!


----------



## MIkeDuke

I figure if I spending the money and the time, why not spend the extra time to do it right







. If it's on the server, then I am good to go. I mean there may be just a few regular DVD's that I won't put on simply because I hardly watch them. But most of my stuff is going on and all of my BR's will be going on. I just want to be able to pick up my tablet, hit a button, and just sit back and enjoy. Plus, one more thing, I have a series that has over 300 episodes and they may be adding more in the future. It will great when I don't have change disks after every 25 episodes and everything is in one place. So yea, I am going all out.


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1410#post_22895079
> 
> 
> Hey Al,
> 
> 
> Oh no, I still use and love my Sonos. That amazing system gets me music in literally every room of my house except the bathroom (working on getting a weather-proof speaker to change that). But, for critical listening of my high-resolution FLAC files that my Sonos can’t play, as I relax in the theater, I’ll definitely use Jriver. I still have the Sonos connected to my Cambridge Audio DAC Magic (the Oppo’s DAC’s didn’t get rid of the Sonos’ Audio delay) and I use it when seamless play is desired.
> 
> 
> I’ve been hearing about Dune for a while, but have never seen one in action. How is the interface? (Sleek? Functional? Utilitarian?)


Mattt,


I see that I'm not the only one annoyed by the non support of HR files but still love the capabilities of having music all around the house, but I won't jump to get the music in the bathroom!










The Dune's interface depends on what you like, I use DuneX as it's run under MacOSX, but you have several other front-ends that run under windows like Yadis, My Movies, etc, so it's up to the user to define what interface they're willing to use.


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1410#post_22895086
> 
> 
> Totally understandable. The cloud-based storage is only for back-up purposes only though. It’s definitely not for streaming directly through J-river. That would bog down other internet functions, and I, for one, will not risk my internet speeds—I can’t survive without Hulu Plus and HBO Go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Oh wow, you’re definitely going all-in with the media storage. Eh? Well a benefit of that is removing the racks might get you even better measurements, although I know your current measurements are great. I think Pokekevin is right though—I will likely all end up loading everything, even if it takes time. If there were any college kids who I trusted around my gear, I would consider paying one to rip all my blu rays for me while I’m out the house, but, I don’t know anyone I can use that’s trustworthy. Or maybe……maybe I can mod my system with a few external drives and rip 4 at a time.. At 5 hours a weekend, that’s 20 blu rays a weekend, which would take about 16 weekends to complete…..*man, now I want to rip it all!!!*


hahahaha! I feel you mate, I definitely do as I myself have already started to look for a bigger NAS where I could hold 8 4To disks and I've found what I was looking for with the synology DS1812+ which is also expandable in case I need more space.


I currently have an online backup using my current Qnap NAS cloud backup feature using Symform which gives you several types of rates including one for free if you share some of your free space on the NAS.


----------



## pokekevin

One of our members in the Local HT group I'm in had his son rip all his BDs as a chore lol


----------



## aldiallo

I'm sure that with a some time Matt can come up with something like this to get his medias ripped!!

 


or even this:


----------



## pokekevin

or a backblaze server!
http://blog.backblaze.com/2011/07/20/petabytes-on-a-budget-v2-0revealing-more-secrets/


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1410#post_22899350
> 
> 
> or a backblaze server!
> http://blog.backblaze.com/2011/07/20/petabytes-on-a-budget-v2-0revealing-more-secrets/


  Insane mate, insane!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1410#post_22895560
> 
> 
> Mattt,
> 
> 
> I see that I'm not the only one annoyed by the non support of HR files but still love the capabilities of having music all around the house, but I won't jump to get the music in the bathroom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dune's interface depends on what you like, I use DuneX as it's run under MacOSX, but you have several other front-ends that run under windows like Yadis, My Movies, etc, so it's up to the user to define what interface they're willing to use.



Lol maybe the bathroom speaker is overkill. Lol....I still don't understand how Sonos can't play high res files while Logitech Squeezebox (inferior in all other ways, IMO) can. Its flabergasting.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1410#post_22895595
> 
> 
> hahahaha! I feel you mate, I definitely do as I myself have already started to look for a bigger NAS where I could hold 8 4To disks and I've found what I was looking for with the synology DS1812+ which is also expandable in case I need more space.
> 
> 
> I currently have an online backup using my current Qnap NAS cloud backup feature using Symform which gives you several types of rates including one for free if you share some of your free space on the NAS.



Synology makes some pretty serious storage solutions. I currently have 7TB but could definitely see myself filling up a Synology server. That's a very interesting price option on the Qnap....share server space for reduced costs. I like it!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1410#post_22896102
> 
> 
> One of our members in the Local HT group I'm in had his son rip all his BDs as a chore lol



***calls girlfriend and explains diabolical plans for early offspring***


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1410#post_22899314
> 
> 
> I'm sure that with a some time Matt can come up with something like this to get his medias ripped!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or even this:



Mercyyyyy.....I want one of each!!!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1410#post_22899391
> 
> Insane mate, insane!!



I WANT TWO OF THESE!!!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Out with the old (right), in with the new (left). It almost seems like a crime...


----------



## Hades84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1410#post_22899350
> 
> 
> or a backblaze server!
> http://blog.backblaze.com/2011/07/20/petabytes-on-a-budget-v2-0revealing-more-secrets/



Insane is exactly right. I don't even know what I'd do with 135TB of storage... all I know is I WANT it.


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1410#post_22899528
> 
> 
> Out with the old (right), in with the new (left). It almost seems like a crime...


yeap!! crime it is!!


----------



## SergeantYnot

With 135TB, and average 25GB bluray rip, that's 5,400 movies you can have saved. I love it!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1440#post_22900686
> 
> 
> With 135TB, and average 25GB bluray rip, that's 5,400 movies you can have saved. I love it!



That sound good my only concern ( and its been since my interest in it ) is the quality of the rip if it will affect Pq and even Aq. I would love for someone to do a side by side comparison with a BD disc.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1440#post_22903428
> 
> 
> That sound good my only concern ( and its been since my interest in it ) is the quality of the rip if it will affect Pq and even Aq. I would love for someone to do a side by side comparison with a BD disc.



If you are just ripping the disc without encoding it should be VERY close to 1:1. I say very VERY close because of issues with the computers output. It may take some tinkering with settings to get proper contrast/brightness. Also if I recall correctly there is some conversion with the colors. BDs are in Ycbcr and most graphics cards (consumer level) put out rgb so it goes ycbcr -->rgb-->ycbcr. The conversions aren't always perfect but whether or not you'll notice the difference is questionable...kind of like biwiring! IMHO, the ability to play any movie in my collection at the click of the mouse is definitely worth the "loss" of some quality (Like I said whether or not you can notice it)


Here's a link to a LONG discussion in the Ultra High end section about trying to get "Source Direct" ie: no ycbcr conversions from a media server. Good read!
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1284943/media-servers-worthy-of-high-end/360


----------



## BrolicBeast

Ahhhhhh just finished my first true Blu Ray rip: The Dark Knight Rises. The picture quality is unbelievably pristine. I did some A/B switching between the Jriver and Oppo (The HTPC runs through the Oppo 105's rear HDMI input and I had the actual TDKR disc in the Oppo tray)--the pixel density and sharpness is identical between the rip and the actual disc, which makes sense, since the Blu Ray Disc is just a container for the raw film file. There are some color differences, but those can be compensated for by just running an autocalibration w/ the Lumagen and saving to an extra memory. It took quite a bit of headache to get bitstreaming to work but I finally got it to work at the basic codec level, and I'm just working out the kinks in getting HD audio bitstreamed (I'll be working on this tomorrow and before/after Superbowl festivities this weekend.) I'm 90% there, and I have three more blu ray drives on the way, so my machine will have four 14x Blu Ray drives for ripping 4 blu rays at a time. Once my USB IR-receiver comes, I'll be using J-river's Theater View via the Logitech Harmony 900.


Needless to say, February is going to be a very busy month for the blu ray collection...


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1440#post_22903745
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh just finished my first true Blu Ray rip: The Dark Knight Rises. The picture quality is unbelievably pristine. I did some A/B switching between the Jriver and Oppo (The HTPC runs through the Oppo 105's rear HDMI input and I had the actual TDKR disc in the Oppo tray)--the pixel density and sharpness is identical between the rip and the actual disc, which makes sense, since the Blu Ray Disc is just a container for the raw film file. There are some color differences, but those can be compensated for by just running an autocalibration w/ the Lumagen and saving to an extra memory. It took quite a bit of headache to get bitstreaming to work but I finally got it to work at the basic codec level, and I'm just working out the kinks in getting HD audio bitstreamed (I'll be working on this tomorrow and before/after Superbowl festivities this weekend.) I'm 90% there, and I have three more blu ray drives on the way, so my machine will have four 14x Blu Ray drives for ripping 4 blu rays at a time. Once my USB IR-receiver comes, I'll be using J-river's Theater View via the Logitech Harmony 900.
> 
> 
> Needless to say, February is going to be a very busy month for the blu ray collection...



Wouldn't the hard drives be the limiting factor in speed when ripping 4 movies at a time! lol!


I'm happy someone else went with the HTPC instead of a Dune....my HT group knows how much I dread those ! (nothing personal!)


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1440#post_22903745
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh just finished my first true Blu Ray rip: The Dark Knight Rises. The picture quality is unbelievably pristine. I did some A/B switching between the Jriver and Oppo (The HTPC runs through the Oppo 105's rear HDMI input and I had the actual TDKR disc in the Oppo



Running the HTPC through the Oppo is it going in direct Matt or is it using the Oppo video processor ?


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1440#post_22904058
> 
> 
> Wouldn't the hard drives be the limiting factor in speed when ripping 4 movies at a time! lol!
> 
> 
> I'm happy someone else went with the HTPC instead of a Dune....my HT group knows how much I dread those ! (nothing personal!)


Pokekevin,


Can you advise why you dread them??


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1440#post_22903745
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh just finished my first true Blu Ray rip: The Dark Knight Rises. The picture quality is unbelievably pristine. I did some A/B switching between the Jriver and Oppo (The HTPC runs through the Oppo 105's rear HDMI input and I had the actual TDKR disc in the Oppo tray)--the pixel density and sharpness is identical between the rip and the actual disc, which makes sense, since the Blu Ray Disc is just a container for the raw film file. There are some color differences, but those can be compensated for by just running an autocalibration w/ the Lumagen and saving to an extra memory. It took quite a bit of headache to get bitstreaming to work but I finally got it to work at the basic codec level, and I'm just working out the kinks in getting HD audio bitstreamed (I'll be working on this tomorrow and before/after Superbowl festivities this weekend.) I'm 90% there, and I have three more blu ray drives on the way, so my machine will have four 14x Blu Ray drives for ripping 4 blu rays at a time. Once my USB IR-receiver comes, I'll be using J-river's Theater View via the Logitech Harmony 900.
> 
> 
> Needless to say, February is going to be a very busy month for the blu ray collection...


hehehe, you've joined the dark side of the RIP!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1440#post_22904058
> 
> 
> Wouldn't the hard drives be the limiting factor in speed when ripping 4 movies at a time! lol!
> 
> 
> I'm happy someone else went with the HTPC instead of a Dune....my HT group knows how much I dread those ! (nothing personal!)



I think that if I rip each movie to a separate hard drive (5 are installed), I should still get good rip speeds. Jriver wont differentiate between drives. All I see is a nice cover photo










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1440#post_22904102
> 
> 
> Running the HTPC through the Oppo is it going in direct Matt or is it using the Oppo video processor ?



Hey Frank, it's running in source direct mode. No video processing by the Oppo is applied.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1440#post_22904255
> 
> 
> hehehe, you've joined the dark side of the RIP!!



Lol, yes indeed Al. "Darth Ripper" is the name! Lolol...Now, where did I put that light-sabre...


----------



## BrolicBeast

If anybody is looking for Tri-SLI setup w/ 2 dedicated GPU Power Supplies, PM me. Details are:


3x BFG-Tech (Nvidia) GTX-285 OC (Overclocked both by vendor and by me in Rivatuner)

1x Tri-SLI Bridge

2x dedicated 5” bay 500w power supplies (two cards were powered by their own power supplies loaded into optical disc bays)


Back in ’09, the overclocked cards alone were worth $1800 together and the power supplies were worth about $200. They still can run every Crysis game at maximum settings without so much as a hiccup and the yscoff at any game that isn’t named Crysis. Lol.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1440#post_22904254
> 
> 
> Pokekevin,
> 
> 
> Can you advise why you dread them??



With a big collection ( I have over 700 blurays / 1500 movies in total) its hard to browse my collection with my viewing habits







Started with a PCH A-110.


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1440#post_22906491
> 
> 
> With a big collection ( I have over 700 blurays / 1500 movies in total) its hard to browse my collection with my viewing habits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started with a PCH A-110.


It would be the same with a pc!


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1440#post_22906853
> 
> 
> It would be the same with a pc!



Not at all, I can immediately search my hard drives for the film, I can search by actor and lots more. I can drag the seeker where I want to watch!


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1440#post_22906978
> 
> 
> Not at all, I can immediately search my hard drives for the film, I can search by actor and lots more. I can drag the seeker where I want to watch!


and you're sure that this is something that cannot be done with a Dune??


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1440#post_22903428
> 
> 
> That sound good my only concern ( and its been since my interest in it ) is the quality of the rip if it will affect Pq and even Aq. I would love for someone to do a side by side comparison with a BD disc.




I can assure you there should be no concerns when it comes to the quality of rip. You would be very surprised of the Dark Knight Rises bluray remux that I have. That is a 32GB file that is a 1:1 copy. Audio is fully intact as well.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1440#post_22903745
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh just finished my first true Blu Ray rip: The Dark Knight Rises. The picture quality is unbelievably pristine. I did some A/B switching between the Jriver and Oppo (The HTPC runs through the Oppo 105's rear HDMI input and I had the actual TDKR disc in the Oppo tray)--the pixel density and sharpness is identical between the rip and the actual disc, which makes sense, since the Blu Ray Disc is just a container for the raw film file. There are some color differences, but those can be compensated for by just running an autocalibration w/ the Lumagen and saving to an extra memory. It took quite a bit of headache to get bitstreaming to work but I finally got it to work at the basic codec level, and I'm just working out the kinks in getting HD audio bitstreamed (I'll be working on this tomorrow and before/after Superbowl festivities this weekend.) I'm 90% there, and I have three more blu ray drives on the way, so my machine will have four 14x Blu Ray drives for ripping 4 blu rays at a time. Once my USB IR-receiver comes, I'll be using J-river's Theater View via the Logitech Harmony 900.
> 
> 
> Needless to say, February is going to be a very busy month for the blu ray collection...




Brolic,


Welcome to the world of rips. I wonder how your rip would compare to my 32GB remux that I have. As I have learned over the years, rips are not universal and there is a subtle art to them.


My bluray rip collection is over 7TBs now and consists of over 1,000 movies and over 100 TV show compilations. This is the reason I am looking forward to the Oppo...I can run my media player through the inputs.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Thanks Sarge, that is QUITE the collection! What do you do to bitstream Dolby TruHD and DHT-HD Master Audio? I’m still having trouble bitstreaming those HD codecs to my Integra 80.3. I put the Arcsoft TMT dtsdecoder “dll” file into both my Win Sys32 oflder AND the LAV Audio directory, and still I get plain-jane DTS tracks. What media playback/control software do you us on your HTPC.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1440#post_22908655
> 
> 
> and you're sure that this is something that cannot be done with a Dune??



Dune got no mouse! Plus I like being able to customize the information the scrapper pulls ranging from cover art, poster, genres, and etc.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1440#post_22910184
> 
> 
> Thanks Sarge, that is QUITE the collection! What do you do to bitstream Dolby TruHD and DHT-HD Master Audio? I’m still having trouble bitstreaming those HD codecs to my Integra 80.3. I put the Arcsoft TMT dtsdecoder “dll” file into both my Win Sys32 oflder AND the LAV Audio directory, and still I get plain-jane DTS tracks. What media playback/control software do you us on your HTPC.



What playback software are you using? I use MakeMKVs to rip my movies so I just use MPC-HC w/ LAV audio decoder and everything works perfect. Make sure you check the loseless formats in LAV.


----------



## DMark1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1440#post_22909884
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> Welcome to the world of rips. I wonder how your rip would compare to my 32GB remux that I have. As I have learned over the years, rips are not universal and there is a subtle art to them.
> 
> 
> My bluray rip collection is over 7TBs now and consists of over 1,000 movies and over 100 TV show compilations. This is the reason I am looking forward to the Oppo...I can run my media player through the inputs.



Sarge: The Oppo 103/105 HDMI inputs won't accept hi-rez audio formats via bitstream. You have to use LPCM to get hi-rez audio using the HDMI inputs.


According to Oppo's website:

Inputs - HDMI Audio: Dolby Digital, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS, *up to 5.1ch/192kHz or 7.1ch/96kHz PCM.*


Sarge: Do you use any storage compression on your library? Also, what is the difference between a remux and a rip?


Matt: You will need to run LPCM from your server into the Oppo's HDMI Inputs to get the hi-rez audio formats to your pre/pro.


----------



## pokekevin

remux is just the movie and rip can be the whole disc I think


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1440#post_22910419
> 
> 
> What playback software are you using? I use MakeMKVs to rip my movies so I just use MPC-HC w/ LAV audio decoder and everything works perfect. Make sure you check the loseless formats in LAV.



I'm using JRiver MC18 with LAV for decoding. I also use MakeMKV for digital storage of the blu rays. Now, the "Digital Copy" included with many blu ray discs simply no longer have real meaning to me. Lol.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1440#post_22911321
> 
> 
> Sarge: The Oppo 103/105 HDMI inputs won't accept hi-rez audio formats via bitstream. You have to use LPCM to get hi-rez audio using the HDMI inputs.
> 
> 
> According to Oppo's website:
> 
> Inputs - HDMI Audio: Dolby Digital, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS, *up to 5.1ch/192kHz or 7.1ch/96kHz PCM.*
> 
> 
> Sarge: Do you use any storage compression on your library? Also, what is the difference between a remux and a rip?
> 
> 
> Matt: You will need to run LPCM from your server into the Oppo's HDMI Inputs to get the hi-rez audio formats to your pre/pro.



Dennis, thanks for that info. I will definitely switch to LPCM this evening and reap the grand rewards.


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1440#post_22910413
> 
> 
> Dune got no mouse! Plus I like being able to customize the information the scrapper pulls ranging from cover art, poster, genres, and etc.


true about the mouse but for the rest you can do quite a few thing depending on the software you install on your pc /mac to personalize the Dune frontend.







but well like evrything it has pros and cons!


----------



## pokekevin

Cons of the htpc was set up but I can easily set em up now lol. Took forever to get 23.976! I prefer the htpc too cause of its expandability. For all iknow I can decode h265 with my quad core when the time comes. I still use my a110 for my bedroom set up but in the process to replace it with a htpc. I don't realy dread media players I just say that since my la htg is majority dune owners lol. Rivarly!


----------



## BrolicBeast

An interesting development. Out of the 320+ blu rays I own, I only truly care about 30-40 of them enough to import into Jriver. So, it looks like my initial collection wont be as vast as i thought. Also, with JRiver....I have a bone to pick. God forbid I try to skip forward or backward by more than one chapter....it freezes every time. I usually watch a film straight through, but for times like tonight, when after the Superbowl, I did my first "JRiver Demo" to the crowd at my house....i got "ooh"s and "ahh"s at the interface, but in my attempt to skip forward to the infamous Bane v. Batman scene of TDKR....JRiver.locked up on me... Quite embarrassing...


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1440#post_22911321
> 
> 
> Sarge: The Oppo 103/105 HDMI inputs won't accept hi-rez audio formats via bitstream. You have to use LPCM to get hi-rez audio using the HDMI inputs.
> 
> 
> According to Oppo's website:
> 
> Inputs - HDMI Audio: Dolby Digital, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS, *up to 5.1ch/192kHz or 7.1ch/96kHz PCM.*
> 
> 
> Sarge: Do you use any storage compression on your library? Also, what is the difference between a remux and a rip?
> 
> 
> Matt: You will need to run LPCM from your server into the Oppo's HDMI Inputs to get the hi-rez audio formats to your pre/pro.



A Remux is essentially like an iso that has the entire disc uncompressed. One of my friends uses MakeMKV to accomplish this and retain all of the original lossless audio tracks, as well as commentary tracks. I am currently sending the audio data bitstreamed to my media player where it is supported (ex. Dolby TrueHD). Unfortunately, my 10 year old Pioneer Elite only decodes it as Dolby Digital EX. Granted the audio playback has a higher compression rate than normal Dolby Digital, but it is essentially a "core" audio track of a lossy format.


This is where the future Oppo will come in handy. The Oppo plays back MKV files flawlessly and should support those lossless audio streams. I am planning to upgrade my Pioneer to a Denon 4520 next month where all audio will be bitstreamed and processed by the AVR.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1440#post_22920535
> 
> 
> An interesting development. Out of the 320+ blu rays I own, I only truly care about 30-40 of them enough to import into Jriver. So, it looks like my initial collection wont be as vast as i thought. Also, with JRiver....I have a bone to pick. God forbid I try to skip forward or backward by more than one chapter....it freezes every time. I usually watch a film straight through, but for times like tonight, when after the Superbowl, I did my first "JRiver Demo" to the crowd at my house....i got "ooh"s and "ahh"s at the interface, but in my attempt to skip forward to the infamous Bane v. Batman scene of TDKR....JRiver.locked up on me... Quite embarrassing...


Oh yea...I know that feeling. During a demo at my place my htpc stopped bitstreaming and switched to downmixing to stereo. Only ONE person except me noticed differences. Phew!


----------



## SergeantYnot

I should also add that while a Remux can also be classified as a Rip, I wouldn't classify a Rip as a Remux at all. A standard MKV rip can be anywhere from 8-12GBs in size; while a Remux can be anywhere from 25-40GBs. To save on disc space, the majority of my collection are standard rips. Gemstones like Avatar and Dark Knight Rises are solely kept as a remux. Not sure anyone really needs a 40GB remux of Horrible Bosses or Bridesmaids










What is important to note that when A/B testing a Remux to a disc, they should be identical in SQ and PQ. Interestingly, most of the Rips I have compared to their bluray counterpart, I would venture to say that the differences are negligible.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1440#post_22920535
> 
> 
> An interesting development. Out of the 320+ blu rays I own, I only truly care about 30-40 of them enough to import into Jriver. So, it looks like my initial collection wont be as vast as i thought. Also, with JRiver....I have a bone to pick. God forbid I try to skip forward or backward by more than one chapter....it freezes every time. I usually watch a film straight through, but for times like tonight, when after the Superbowl, I did my first "JRiver Demo" to the crowd at my house....i got "ooh"s and "ahh"s at the interface, but in my attempt to skip forward to the infamous Bane v. Batman scene of TDKR....JRiver.locked up on me... Quite embarrassing...



Brolic,


I have seen this quite frequently in the past in the early days of MKV rips (over 4 years ago). This is typically attributed to a bad rip. I am not sure what causes this (ripper settings, loss of caching while importing the rip, lost data packets, etc). It is best to delete the file and retry. Trust me, you do not want to be stuck with a file you can only pause and not scan through. After making it through half the film only to accidentally hit the rewind button (which crashed the file), I vowed never again to keep corrupted files like that.


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1440#post_22920535
> 
> 
> An interesting development. Out of the 320+ blu rays I own, I only truly care about 30-40 of them enough to import into Jriver. So, it looks like my initial collection wont be as vast as i thought. Also, with JRiver....I have a bone to pick. God forbid I try to skip forward or backward by more than one chapter....it freezes every time. I usually watch a film straight through, but for times like tonight, when after the Superbowl, I did my first "JRiver Demo" to the crowd at my house....i got "ooh"s and "ahh"s at the interface, but in my attempt to skip forward to the infamous Bane v. Batman scene of TDKR....JRiver.locked up on me... Quite embarrassing...



Ha, ha... When ever you're gonna show off your system, always, always, always demo the system to yourself and make sure there aren't any issues first. Back in the days when I use to mess with Media portal as my media front end, I wanted to show off to my friends how awesome my setup was and make them jealous. The demo was going pretty good and they were impressed (my ego was off the charts) then I tried to play a HD Mkv file that I downloaded with the latest build of FFDShow.. Bam... Windows blue-screened.. Had to do a reboot. The dummy in me wanted to still finish strong so I tried the play the file again.. another Blue-screen.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1440#post_22921993
> 
> 
> Oh yea...I know that feeling. During a demo at my place my htpc stopped bitstreaming and switched to downmixing to stereo. Only ONE person except me noticed differences. Phew!



Wow, very lucky! That could have been disastrous.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1440#post_22922008
> 
> 
> I should also add that while a Remux can also be classified as a Rip, I wouldn't classify a Rip as a Remux at all. A standard MKV rip can be anywhere from 8-12GBs in size; while a Remux can be anywhere from 25-40GBs. To save on disc space, the majority of my collection are standard rips. Gemstones like Avatar and Dark Knight Rises are solely kept as a remux. Not sure anyone really needs a 40GB remux of Horrible Bosses or Bridesmaids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is important to note that when A/B testing a Remux to a disc, they should be identical in SQ and PQ. Interestingly, most of the Rips I have compared to their bluray counterpart, I would venture to say that the differences are negligible.



Sarge, you have given me much to think about, as far as remuxing goes.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1440#post_22922044
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> I have seen this quite frequently in the past in the early days of MKV rips (over 4 years ago). This is typically attributed to a bad rip. I am not sure what causes this (ripper settings, loss of caching while importing the rip, lost data packets, etc). It is best to delete the file and retry. Trust me, you do not want to be stuck with a file you can only pause and not scan through. After making it through half the film only to accidentally hit the rewind button (which crashed the file), I vowed never again to keep corrupted files like that.



I did a bit of research and found that hard drive read speeds might not be able to keep up with the skip request. Im currently using WD Caviar Green (wouldn't be my first choise today, but it was the only choice for me back in 09), which isn't the fastest kid on the block. I'd like to avoid re-ripping, as i'm about 15 rips in after re-ripping the first five after realizing the hd audio tracks dont rip by default.Thoughts?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1440#post_22922110
> 
> 
> Ha, ha... When ever you're gonna show off your system, always, always, always demo the system to yourself and make sure there aren't any issues first. Back in the days when I use to mess with Media portal as media front end, I wanted to show off to my friends how awesome my setup was and make them jealous. The demo was going pretty good and they were impressed (my ego was off the charts) then I tried to play a HD Mkv file that I downloaded with the latest build of FFDShow.. Bam... Windows blue-screened.. Had to do a reboot. The dummy in me wanted to still finish strong so I tried the play the file again.. another Blue-screen.



I actually did a number of dry runs, but they were all from the start with no skipping. Next time, I need to do a dry run of the actual demo scene, to discover potential issues like this. Wow....two BSOD's? That's just rough!


----------



## pokekevin

I use 10 WD Green 3TBs and have never had an issue with them. 4 of em are connected to a usb2.0 enclosure! Wouldn't recommend greens though if you are doing raid ( I just use jbod)


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1470#post_22922565
> 
> 
> Sarge, you have given me much to think about, as far as remuxing goes.
> 
> I did a bit of research and found that hard drive read speeds might not be able to keep up with the skip request. Im currently using WD Caviar Green (wouldn't be my first choise today, but it was the only choice for me back in 09), which isn't the fastest kid on the block. I'd like to avoid re-ripping, as i'm about 15 rips in after re-ripping the first five after realizing the hd audio tracks dont rip by default.Thoughts?



Brolic,


Before continuing to rip your media, I would *highly* recommend that you experiment with one file only until you figure out which method and software works best for the procedure you want to follow for ripping. This can include full chapters, special features, language tracks, subtitles, etc. The reason my remux files are typically smaller at 20-30GB per file is because I only care about the bare bones material and audio track (sometimes the commentary track). I usually discard the foreign language subtitles/audiotracks, features, etc. My friend and I were discussing this same strategy of trial and error this past weekend after demo'ing some new remux files. It may sound like a lot of work, but it's best to perfect this method now on this one file than import 300 bad files only to find out they all have a glitch somewhere.


When there is a reference movie that has a lot of material that I know I will love, say Prometheus, I will keep that on bluray and have a bare bones rip at 12GBs for backup. The other caveat is that I am still experimenting with 3D rips. While I have not spent too much time with this, I find the media playback of a 3D rip (or remux) appears upconverted and less natural than the actual bluray. These are primarily the blurays that I buy these days to keep in my collection.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Kevin, Sarge, I think I got it figured out. It's so complicated, but it involves Power DVD running in the background as I'm ripping. I've been ripping and re-ripping as often as possible, which means each time I tested a movie, Power DVD (automatically starts when I insert the blu ray) was running in the background. Here's why this matters....up until today, I was running in Directsound instead of WASAPI. I believe that when I tried to skip a chapter, since the audio stream was interrupted, Power DVD began vying for sound card exclusivity. I tested this with audio (played audio while inserting a blu ray disk) and audio would stop in MC18 immediately there. I switched to WASAPI and I have no issues with playback now. I'll continue to test, just in case today was just a fluke.


In other news, I am making great headway toward getting my Legacy Focus SE/Marquis HD/Phantom set. I can still hear the sweet tunes in my head from when I demoed them up in PA. The rosewood is a near-perfect match for my submersives, and thankfully, they manage to disappear into the room with the lights off, regardless of their gorgeous reddish hue. It's also time to upgrade my rack...this 6-foot tall piece of plastic has got to go!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1440#post_22903428
> 
> 
> . I would love for someone to do a side by side comparison with a BD disc.



Hey Frank, I can do this for you. Do you have a particular movie/scene in mind?


----------



## MIkeDuke

Good stuff on your server and really good stuff on your speakers. Looking forward to seeing them and hearing you thoughts on them. I assume we will get a video from you when you have them all setup







. Your rack is your equipment room right? Did you have anything in mind?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1470#post_22925266
> 
> 
> Good stuff on your server and really good stuff on your speakers. Looking forward to seeing them and hearing you thoughts on them. I assume we will get a video from you when you have them all setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Your rack is your equipment room right? Did you have anything in mind?



Thanks Mike...I don't have them yet, but I'm getting there! I'll definitely have a video about them! Yeah my rack is currently in a separate equipment room directly behind the theater, but I just want it to show the gear off better. I have one commercial rack (i forget the name)and one custom rack in mind.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1470#post_22925557
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike...I don't have them yet, but I'm getting there! I'll definitely have a video about them! Yeah my rack is currently in a separate equipment room directly behind the theater, but I just want it to show the gear off better. I have one commercial rack (i forget the name)and one custom rack in mind.


I know. These kind of moves take time. It's good to get a nice equipment rack to show off the gear. I would be interested in which one you choose.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1470#post_22925810
> 
> 
> I know. These kind of moves take time. It's good to get a nice equipment rack to show off the gear. I would be interested in which one you choose.



Yeah, they definitely take time, but ultimately will be very worth the wait! I’ll definitely look up one of the racks I’ve been looking at. If I don’t go that route, I’ll definitely share my custom rack plans.


----------



## BrolicBeast

I’ve got a question for the technically capable audiophiles out there. Are there any benefits to upsampling music files in the audio realm? For instance, does it make sense to upsample a 44Khz flac file to play back at 96Khz? 192Khz? I’m not saying it’s impossible, but I don’t understand how any program or device, no matter how sophisticated, can create music information where it does not exist. Video upscaling can work tricks with pixels, but audio…does it work tricks with vocal texture? decay? I just don’t know. If anybody has a view on this, it would be most appreciated.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1470#post_22926916
> 
> 
> Yeah, they definitely take time, but ultimately will be very worth the wait! I’ll definitely look up one of the racks I’ve been looking at. If I don’t go that route, I*’ll definitely share my custom rack plans.*


So by custom you mean one that you will build yourself?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1470#post_22926999
> 
> 
> So by custom you mean one that you will build yourself?



But alas, Sir Michael of the Sylvanian Vale—unfortunately, I am not a capable carpenter. However, I spoke with Sir Dennis of the Ronkskin Isles about the possibility of building a rack upon which I may lay my equipment. I would use timber from the Kingswood itself.


Winter is Coming…


Ok, Game of Thrones moment: over


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1460_20#post_22924555
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, I am making great headway toward getting my Legacy Focus SE/Marquis HD/Phantom set. I can still hear the sweet tunes in my head from when I demoed them up in PA. The rosewood is a near-perfect match for my submersives, and thankfully, they manage to disappear into the room with the lights off, regardless of their gorgeous reddish hue. It's also time to upgrade my rack...this 6-foot tall piece of plastic has got to go!!



Hey man take your time on those legacy's its going to be an amazing speaker purchase and combined with the seatons for looks and sound have me anticipating the unboxing vid







!! I truly understand the rack upgrade as you know I just did one but more for being able to handle all these heavy items and I have extra shelves for future but my plans in the future are to bring it out of the closet into the open so looks will become a factor then for sure.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1470#post_22928094
> 
> 
> Hey man take your time on those legacy's its going to be an amazing speaker purchase and combined with the seatons for looks and sound have me anticipating the unboxing vid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !! I truly understand the rack upgrade as you know I just did one but more for being able to handle all these heavy items and I have extra shelves for future but my plans in the future are to bring it out of the closet into the open so looks will become a factor then for sure.



Oh I'm definitely not rushing. Good things come to those who wait!!! I just really hate the "waiting" part of it all. IT's great that you got extra shelves with that rack--once you show that baby off, the "ooh"s and "ahhh"s will bring much joy to thy heart


----------



## BrolicBeast

I call it: *THE RIPPER*

 


4X BD-Readers (3 BD-ROM and 1 BD-RE)

7.5 TB STORAGE


I've already ripped 8 discs since I got home from work.


----------



## Hades84

Kudos there Brolic. Does the case allow you to expand your storage in the future? I've been looking at doing something similar to get my BD/DVD collection in order, but I want everything in full format (menus, subs, commentary etc.) I like the idea of the Backblaze server that was mentioned earlier in your thread; seems simple enough to create.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1470#post_22924574
> 
> 
> Hey Frank, I can do this for you. Do you have a particular movie/scene in mind?



I was just very curious to see if the Pq and Aq suffered once ripped. Any movie would suffice but that has been holding me back. I was told that it did and was told that it didn't.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1470#post_22929063
> 
> 
> I was just very curious to see if the Pq and Aq suffered once ripped. Any movie would suffice but that has been holding me back. I was told that it did and was told that it didn't.



PQ wouldn't suffer persay from the rip. Playing it back is where the change in PQ happens, ie yuv -->rgb--> yuv and such. AQ is exactly the same if you set your computer to bit stream.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1470#post_22929063
> 
> 
> I was just very curious to see if the Pq and Aq suffered once ripped. Any movie would suffice but that has been holding me back. I was told that it did and was told that it didn't.



Cool.....I'll take a couple screen shots tonight. I notice no visible no visible difference other than sliiiightly different colors, which our video processors csn correct (the difference is so slight, I probably wont even bother with the calibration for computer output)


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1470#post_22929424
> 
> 
> PQ wouldn't suffer persay from the rip. Playing it back is where the change in PQ happens, ie yuv -->rgb--> yuv and such. AQ is exactly the same if you set your computer to bit stream.



An outboard video processor can also solve this conversion, right? I have a Lumagen Radiance processor and Frank has a DVDO processor. I haven't explored this yet, but I believe there's a way to force a color space output. I guess the question is, does forcing the output damage PQ. I would think not, but don't yet have the experience to back it up. How do you deal with the conversion?


----------



## GreenEyez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1470#post_22929772
> 
> 
> Cool.....I'll take a couple screen shots tonight. I notice no visible no visible difference other than sliiiightly different colors, which our video processors csn correct (the difference is so slight, I probably wont even bother with the calibration for computer output)
> 
> An outboard video processor can also solve this conversion, right? I have a Lumagen Radiance processor and Frank has a DVDO processor. I haven't explored this yet, but I believe there's a way to force a color space output. I guess the question is, does forcing the output damage PQ. I would think not, but don't yet have the experience to back it up. How do you deal with the conversion?



No, it does not. YCbCr is converted to RGB before it hits the external VP, inside the graphics card. But YCbCr gets converted to RGB inside your TV/PJ anyway for processing, so it doesn`t matter who decodes them (the decoding algorithms and math are defined in a standard called BT.701, and the implementation is the same across all devices following the standard) . YCbCr (the colors-space used in HD material, namely Blu Ray) is nothing more than a was of encoding RGB information to a format that takes up less bandwidth , that`s the reason why it is used in the first place.


You can force the output to YCbCr on most graphics cards if you want, but as far as i know it will only result in a double conversion, YCbCr -> RGB (in the internal VPU of the GPU) -> YCbCr (output of the GPU), so it doesn`t make much sense.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1470#post_22927230
> 
> 
> But alas, Sir Michael of the Sylvanian Vale—unfortunately, I am not a capable carpenter. However, I spoke with Sir Dennis of the Ronkskin Isles about the possibility of building a rack upon which I may lay my equipment. I would use timber from the Kingswood itself.
> 
> 
> Winter is Coming…
> 
> 
> Ok, Game of Thrones moment: over


That will be cool. I have the Grand Prix Monaco audio rack. Looks funky but is a fine rack and does the job well.
 

Let's just leave it at that







. I am sure the new equipment rack you are getting will be a nice one.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GreenEyez*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1470#post_22929819
> 
> 
> No, it does not. YCbCr is converted to RGB before it hits the external VP, inside the graphics card. But YCbCr gets converted to RGB inside your TV/PJ anyway for processing, so it doesn`t matter who decodes them (the decoding algorithms and math are defined in a standard called BT.701, and the implementation is the same across all devices following the standard) . YCbCr (the colors-space used in HD material, namely Blu Ray) is nothing more than a was of encoding RGB information to a format that takes up less bandwidth , that`s the reason why it is used in the first place.
> 
> 
> You can force the output to YCbCr on most graphics cards if you want, but as far as i know it will only result in a double conversion, YCbCr -> RGB (in the internal VPU of the GPU) -> YCbCr (output of the GPU), so it doesn`t make much sense.



Thanks for this info—so this would mean that color space decoding should not impact PQ at all, since if the PC didn’t decode it in the video card, the projector would have done it anyway? That’s certainly reassuring. Gotta love standardization measures!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1470#post_22929846
> 
> 
> That will be cool. I have the Grand Prix Monaco audio rack. Looks funky but is a fine rack and does the job well.
> 
> 
> Let's just leave it at that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am sure the new equipment rack you are getting will be a nice one.



That's a darn sexy rack. And there's some darn sexy gear that goes on it too. Is this the one you moved directly to when you realized your old console was impacting your sound negatively? or was there one before this one, but after the detrimental stand?


----------



## GreenEyez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1470#post_22929859
> 
> 
> Thanks for this info—so this would mean that color space decoding should not impact PQ at all, since if the PC didn’t decode it in the video card, the projector would have done it anyway? That’s certainly reassuring. Gotta love standardization measures!



Yup, and it`s BT.709 not 701, i was actually thinking about the old BT.601 standard for SD content.. And it also depends on the software used, some software reads the correct tags for the color-space in the video stream (like MadVR (what J.River uses for rendering)) or XBMC or Windows Media Player, others like Flash for both Windows and Mac act weird, using BT.601 for HD video and 709 for HD content, which means you aren`t getting the correct colors


----------



## kevon27

Wait, why go the HTPC (pain in the backside)route? I thought the OPPO played Ripped ISO's


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1470#post_22929962
> 
> 
> Wait, why go the HTPC (pain in the backside)route? I thought the OPPO played Ripped ISO's



A couple of reasons—Unfortunately, Oppo killed ISO support (pressure from industry) with a firmware update last year. The second reason is interface. Even with a raw file that the Oppo is able to play, Software like JRiver and XBMC use an amazing interface that makes it easier to navigate large amounts of files. No way could I scroll down hundreds of files via the Oppo—I would fall asleep with the remote in my hand. I still run my PC through my Oppo input to take advantage of its audio processing (for a number of reasons—primarily being to feed my transducers an un-equalized signal).


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1470#post_22929866
> 
> 
> That's a darn sexy rack. And there's some darn sexy gear that goes on it too. Is this the one you moved directly to when you realized your old console was impacting your sound negatively? or was there one before this one, but after the detrimental stand?


This is the one I moved right to for the important gear and I bought another "regular" rack for the other gear once I realized my wall unit was a big problem.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hades84*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1470#post_22928414
> 
> 
> Kudos there Brolic. Does the case allow you to expand your storage in the future? I've been looking at doing something similar to get my BD/DVD collection in order, but I want everything in full format (menus, subs, commentary etc.) I like the idea of the Backblaze server that was mentioned earlier in your thread; seems simple enough to create.



Nah I'm maxed out on bays, but I can always expand via usb and eSata to a dedicated NAS if and when I'm ready. OH YES INDEED! That blackblaze looked pretty serious, and I'm sure it could be built for a third of the cost though. I skip everything but the video snd lossless audio when I rip. I never really use the extras (but I can access via blu ray disc if necessary.)


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GreenEyez*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1470#post_22929819
> 
> 
> No, it does not. YCbCr is converted to RGB before it hits the external VP, inside the graphics card. But YCbCr gets converted to RGB inside your TV/PJ anyway for processing, so it doesn`t matter who decodes them (the decoding algorithms and math are defined in a standard called BT.701, and the implementation is the same across all devices following the standard) . YCbCr (the colors-space used in HD material, namely Blu Ray) is nothing more than a was of encoding RGB information to a format that takes up less bandwidth , that`s the reason why it is used in the first place.
> 
> 
> You can force the output to YCbCr on most graphics cards if you want, but as far as i know it will only result in a double conversion, YCbCr -> RGB (in the internal VPU of the GPU) -> YCbCr (output of the GPU), so it doesn`t make much sense.



I always knew the PC converts it (rounding errors occur as I was informed) but never knew the TV also converts it. Looks like I learn something new here everyday


----------



## BrolicBeast

Potential Tragedy: My primary media drive is threatening to crash....attempting to transfer to recently acquired external drive but have already received one error message. If successful, great...if not, I refuse to invest any more time into this. I'm 45 blu rays in and if that data is lost, there's no-way I'm re-doing those. Its just way too early for crashed hard droves...oh well, Time (and the drive) shall dictate the next steps. JRiver is still great for music and worth the price of admission for that alone, as it very well may need to be.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1470#post_22932870
> 
> 
> Potential Tragedy: My primary media drive is threatening to crash....attempting to transfer to recently acquired external drive but have already received one error message. If successful, great...if not, I refuse to invest any more time into this. I'm 45 blu rays in and if that data is lost, there's no-way I'm re-doing those. Its just way too early for crashed hard droves...oh well, Time (and the drive) shall dictate the next steps. JRiver is still great for music and worth the price of admission for that alone, as it very well may need to be.



How do you know its about to crash? Chkdsk?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1470#post_22932870
> 
> 
> Potential Tragedy: My primary media drive is threatening to crash....attempting to transfer to recently acquired external drive but have already received one error message. If successful, great...if not, I refuse to invest any more time into this. I'm 45 blu rays in and if that data is lost, there's no-way I'm re-doing those. Its just way too early for crashed hard droves...oh well, Time (and the drive) shall dictate the next steps. JRiver is still great for music and worth the price of admission for that alone, as it very well may need to be.



Hope it sorts it out for you Matt


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1470#post_22932870
> 
> 
> Potential Tragedy: My primary media drive is threatening to crash....attempting to transfer to recently acquired external drive but have already received one error message. If successful, great...if not, I refuse to invest any more time into this. I'm 45 blu rays in and if that data is lost, there's no-way I'm re-doing those. Its just way too early for crashed hard droves...oh well, Time (and the drive) shall dictate the next steps. JRiver is still great for music and worth the price of admission for that alone, as it very well may need to be.


Oh man that sucks. Just wondering, how old was the drive? I hope you can complete the backup. If those 45 are lost, would you still continue maybe with a new drive?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1500#post_22933822
> 
> 
> How do you know its about to crash? Chkdsk?



I had 8 failed rips in a row (4 at a time). When I got home from work yesterday, I saw the first 4 failed, and when I tried to re-rip, my computer wouldn’t even recognize the drive. Then I restarted again and it worked, until I tried to rip again, then the same thing happened. After this, I knew the drive must be getting ready to give up the ghost. But then, the nail in the coffin was when Windows actually told me the drive was failing. You know it’s bad when an OS like Windows actually tells you the drive is getting ready to fail. It has to be really bad for windows to pick up on anything. It actually begged me to back my data up.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1500#post_22933932
> 
> 
> Hope it sorts it out for you Matt


Thanks man—I tried backing up to an external drive, but after 10 hours, the rips were only 30% complete. I don’t want to try transferring the data to any other of the internal drives because they are all the same age and have all seen the same amount of use.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1500#post_22934375
> 
> 
> Oh man that sucks. Just wondering, how old was the drive? I hope you can complete the backup. If those 45 are lost, would you still continue maybe with a new drive?



The drives are actually 4 years old, but they went unused for most of those 4 years. I started this machine with 5.5 Tb of storage, and never went over 1 TB until this digitizing initiative, at which point I added 2 more TB. I have three other SATA Hard Drives running in the machine (and one 2TB external HD), but they are all the same make/model/age as the failing one.


----------



## MIkeDuke

So what's the plan. HD's aren't that expensive now. It might be worth it to pick up a new 4TB drive and try ripping to that. Just as an experiment depending how committed you are to ripping.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1500#post_22934607
> 
> 
> So what's the plan. HD's aren't that expensive now. It might be worth it to pick up a new 4TB drive and try ripping to that. Just as an experiment depending how committed you are to ripping.



Storage is definitely a lot cheaper now than it was in 2009. I think the time has come for me to put a NAS up once and for all. I’ll pick up some WD Caviar Black or WD Caviar Red drives and be sure to use RAID so I can avoid this problem in the future. I will NOT be doing this until I have legacy speakers in my theater, as those are the priority. I think I’m going to stick with music for now, and will continue to rip once I get the NAS built. Considering I was only 45 disc in, and still literally hundreds left to rip, the loss isn’t as large as it seems in the grand scheme of things. It will be difficult, considering the time investment I’ve already dedicated to this, but since it’s down the line, I’m sure the bitter taste will have left by then.


RAID…RAID….RAID…RAID…RAID is the only way henceforth.


JBOD is not the way to go, as I’ve learned.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1500#post_22934512
> 
> 
> The drives are actually 4 years old, but they went unused for most of those 4 years. I started this machine with 5.5 Tb of storage, and never went over 1 TB until this digitizing initiative, at which point I added 2 more TB. I have three other SATA Hard Drives running in the machine (and one 2TB external HD), but they are all the same make/model/age as the failing one.



That really sucks. I don't know why some of these drives fail. The oldest one I use is 9 years old from Seagate, and that still houses my original iTunes library (I back this up every few months to an external). However, I had a Seagate 1.5TB external that was only a couple months young that failed on me and corrupted a lot of my rip data. I have since vowed to only stick with Western Digital. This is the only unfortunate downside to having ripped media.


----------



## pokekevin

Raid is not a replacement for backing up! Just had to say that lol


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1500#post_22934934
> 
> 
> Storage is definitely a lot cheaper now than it was in 2009.



When the tsunami hit back in 2011, this really threw a monkeywrench into the hardware world. I wanted to buy a hard drive upgrade for a relative last year, and noticed the prices had skyrocketed. Last July, I bought an internal 500GB WD Caviar on Newegg for $80 (today's current price is $70). Prior to the tsunami, that same drive could be found for $40.


Drive prices have started to stabilize and come back down slowly. Until they reach pre-tsunami pricing, I would hold off on a NAS.


----------



## GreenEyez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1500#post_22934512
> 
> 
> I had 8 failed rips in a row (4 at a time). When I got home from work yesterday, I saw the first 4 failed, and when I tried to re-rip, my computer wouldn’t even recognize the drive. Then I restarted again and it worked, until I tried to rip again, then the same thing happened. After this, I knew the drive must be getting ready to give up the ghost. But then, the nail in the coffin was when Windows actually told me the drive was failing. You know it’s bad when an OS like Windows actually tells you the drive is getting ready to fail. It has to be really bad for windows to pick up on anything. It actually begged me to back my data up.
> 
> Thanks man—I tried backing up to an external drive, but after 10 hours, the rips were only 30% complete. I don’t want to try transferring the data to any other of the internal drives because they are all the same age and have all seen the same amount of use.
> 
> The drives are actually 4 years old, but they went unused for most of those 4 years. I started this machine with 5.5 Tb of storage, and never went over 1 TB until this digitizing initiative, at which point I added 2 more TB. I have three other SATA Hard Drives running in the machine (and one 2TB external HD), but they are all the same make/model/age as the failing one.



Well that sucks







.


Well, here is something to help out, so you can determine the health of your current drives : http://www.hdtune.com/ (just use the trial version, you don`t have to buy it)


Under the Health tab, check the SMART attributes first if all. The app will tell you if any of them are off, and if you have trouble understanding what the errors mean, just post a screenshot around here and i`ll try to explain . After that, you can try an error scan (it can take up to an hour if the drives are big) and see what comes up .


As far as the other drives are concerned, just because they are the same age/model etc. doesn`t mean they will fail in the exact same day







. They could go on and work fine for years, or fail tomorrow. Just a matter of luck.


Yup, some form of RAID is the best way to go. It`s not actually backup, like *pokekevin* noted , but a nice way to prevent data loss from a failing hard drive. True backup would mean a set of hard drives with copies of you data stored offsite (somewhere where they are protected from fire/water floods/all sorts of natural disasters) , but obviously that`s expensive, and isn`t worth it for storing media, since you have the disks already and you can always re-rip in case, God forbid, a flood destroyes your NAS/Server etc.


----------



## GreenEyez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1500#post_22934938
> 
> 
> That really sucks. I don't know why some of these drives fail. The oldest one I use is 9 years old from Seagate, and that still houses my original iTunes library (I back this up every few months to an external). However, I had a Seagate 1.5TB external that was only a couple months young that failed on me and corrupted a lot of my rip data. I have since vowed to only stick with Western Digital. This is the only unfortunate downside to having ripped media.



Unfortunately, hard drive quality has gone down in the last years, compared to 10 years ago when that Seagate was manufactured (i still have a 40GB Quantum Fireball that still works even today







somewhere in the garage). Even WD has had bad batches of drives that would fail quickly or be DOA (dead on arrival). So sticking to one manufacturer doesn`t mean you are safe.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GreenEyez*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1500#post_22938294
> 
> 
> Well that sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Well, here is something to help out, so you can determine the health of your current drives : http://www.hdtune.com/ (just use the trial version, you don`t have to buy it)
> 
> 
> Under the Health tab, check the SMART attributes first if all. The app will tell you if any of them are off, and if you have trouble understanding what the errors mean, just post a screenshot around here and i`ll try to explain . After that, you can try an error scan (it can take up to an hour if the drives are big) and see what comes up .
> 
> 
> As far as the other drives are concerned, just because they are the same age/model etc. doesn`t mean they will fail in the exact same day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They could go on and work fine for years, or fail tomorrow. Just a matter of luck.
> 
> 
> Yup, some form of RAID is the best way to go. It`s not actually backup, like *pokekevin* noted , but a nice way to prevent data loss from a failing hard drive. True backup would mean a set of hard drives with copies of you data stored offsite (somewhere where they are protected from fire/water floods/all sorts of natural disasters) , but obviously that`s expensive, and isn`t worth it for storing media, since you have the disks already and you can always re-rip in case, God forbid, a flood destroyes your NAS/Server etc.



I definitely appreciate that link—I’ll go ahead and give it a go this evening. Yeah, man—honestly, I think my frustration yesterday was clouding my HTPC-reasoning because I clearly have hard drives from ’05 and ’06 that are still going strong in older computers around the house. I began ripping operations again last night using another of the drives and will be backing up to my external HD with only my favorite reference discs. I’ll actually only be ripping reference quality discs until I get a NAS in order. Anything non-reference, I’ll just pop the disc in the Oppo. I’ve discouraged from investing as much time (which I don’t have much of) in ripping this time around. Reference discs only. I may actually pay one or two college kids from church to rip the rest of the collection for me when they’re back from spring break at the end of next month……..


……..on second thought, I’ll do it myself. There are too many variables (i.e. failed rip, selection of lossless tracks, folder setup for series.) I don’t think I can trust anyone with that.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1500#post_22934987
> 
> 
> Raid is not a replacement for backing up! Just had to say that lol



Yeah I’m aware of this—RAID is a data preservation measure but it can’t replace a complete backup. Initially, when I first put The Ripper PC together, I was going to use a RAID setup so I wouldn’t lose my game data, but when I decided to go TRI-SLI, I had to decide against it because all PCI-E slots were used or blocked with three of those cards running in there. I’m actually thinking about getting a new ATX case and putting together a new rig from scratch for the next generation of gaming—but…I need more of a reason that Crysis 3 to do this though. I miss the late 2000’s when it was normal to spend 4-6k for solid components in a machine that gave you 60fps in one game (Crysis) lol. But my wallet doesn’t miss those days though, and neither does my theater (to which the focus shifted from PC after all benchmarks were conquered).


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1500#post_22938579
> 
> 
> I need more of a reason that Crysis 3 to do this though. I miss the late 2000’s when it was normal to spend 4-6k for solid components in a machine that gave you 60fps in one game (Crysis) lol. But my wallet doesn’t miss those days though, and neither does my theater (to which the focus shifted from PC after all benchmarks were conquered).



Do you remember FarCry back in 2003? That game was really the start of the benchmark gaming tests for performance and graphics. Then came Unreal 2004, Doom 3, and Halfe-Life 2. Then the hardware followed like AMD64, Nvidia SLi, ATI CrossFire, and PhysX engines. I had a benchmark PC back then, that I still use today, that achieved the max settings for all those games. When Crysis came out in 2007, that introduced the next generation of PC gaming requirements like FarCry did. After that, I abandoned the concept of performance PC gaming entirely since the ROI on a gaming PC is worse than a car (I would be lucky to get $300 for my 9 year old PC rig that cost $4K).


These days I focus only on consoles for my gaming needs. Xbox live would be superior to any of the gaming servers that a PC game developer would host (anyone remember the laggy Unreal servers back in 1999?). As far as graphics benchmarks are concerned, do not concern yourself too much with that. You would be surprised that game developers do not tweak these too much, perhaps extra upconverting based on the console/gaming card capabilities. That's one of the reasons they stopped comparing graphics quality of the PS3 and 360 years ago. Though the PS3 has a much more advanced graphics system (my understanding is the developer kit for the PS3 is very difficult to work with), developers are merely interested in porting the code to make the game functional to that console. When I was taking gaming development back in grad school, I learned about gaming engines and discovered most games are in fact harder to develop on a PC due to the changing hardware specs. The concept to develop on consoles was called "fixed platform" was the route the gaming industry was headed to make development costs more streamlined like an assembly line.


With that said, I will be very curious to see how Crysis 3 compares at launch across all major platforms: PC, PS3 and Xbox 360.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1500#post_22939352
> 
> 
> Do you remember FarCry back in 2003? That game was really the start of the benchmark gaming tests for performance and graphics. Then came Unreal 2004, Doom 3, and Halfe-Life 2. Then the hardware followed like AMD64, Nvidia SLi, ATI CrossFire, and PhysX engines. I had a benchmark PC back then, that I still use today, that achieved the max settings for all those games. When Crysis came out in 2007, that introduced the next generation of PC gaming requirements like FarCry did. After that, I abandoned the concept of performance PC gaming entirely since the ROI on a gaming PC is worse than a car (I would be lucky to get $300 for my 9 year old PC rig that cost $4K).
> 
> 
> These days I focus only on consoles for my gaming needs. Xbox live would be superior to any of the gaming servers that a PC game developer would host (anyone remember the laggy Unreal servers back in 1999?). As far as graphics benchmarks are concerned, do not concern yourself too much with that. You would be surprised that game developers do not tweak these too much, perhaps extra upconverting based on the console/gaming card capabilities. That's one of the reasons they stopped comparing graphics quality of the PS3 and 360 years ago. Though the PS3 has a much more advanced graphics system (my understanding is the developer kit for the PS3 is very difficult to work with), developers are merely interested in porting the code to make the game functional to that console. When I was taking gaming development back in grad school, I learned about gaming engines and discovered most games are in fact harder to develop on a PC due to the changing hardware specs. The concept to develop on consoles was called "fixed platform" was the route the gaming industry was headed to make development costs more streamlined like an assembly line.
> 
> 
> With that said, I will be very curious to see how Crysis 3 compares at launch across all major platforms: PC, PS3 and Xbox 360.



First, I am extremely jealous of your grad school experience—a class on game development. My grad school experiences were a little…..less cool. **grumbles to self**


Oh I absolutely remember Far Cry developed by Crytek. I followed it very closely as it was released, marveling at the graphics. Doom 3 and Half Life 2 are actually what got me into PC gaming though. I bought my first dedicated graphics card—the Nvidia 7900GT for Doom 3 & HL2—and then I first fired HL2 up, I nearly flipped at the intro cut scene. I nearly flipped at the detail in Alex’ face. Source engine also made motion so fluid—It blew my mind. Doom 3 was great from a graphical standpoint, but I never finished it. I’m very serious about my beliefs, and all those pentagrams on my screen just weren’t working for me. About a year later, I remember that F.E.A.R. became the new benchmark. The demo blew my mind, and the game blew my mind AGAIN, at which point, I found some obscure drivers and used my (then brank new) Xbox 360 controller (wired via Play&Charge kit, of course) to connect to the PC and play.


After F.E.A.R., I drifted away from PC gaming for a while and absorbed the console way of life until Crysis was released, and even then—I didn’t jump on the bandwagon until Crysis: Warhead was released. I finally was able to get triple GTX 285’s overclocked in 09 (two of which had their own 5”-bay-loaded 500w power supplies to prevent shutdown (which I was getting, even with a 1KW power supply). Playing both of those games in sequence gave me the best overall FPS experiences I’ve ever had—even to this day. I revisited them in 2011 and still was blown away by the sheer graphical beauty. Now, Crysis 3 is coming out.


I’m tempted to scoop up three Nvidia 680’s for another round at TRI-SLI but—unless I sell my triple 285’s, there’s no way I’m taking that route. The 285’s are still powerhouses and sailed through Crysis 2 at Max settings, but I want DX11 Cards so I know I’m able to take advantage of all the technologies available. I’m sure I’ll play it on 360 though, as that system’s graphics are really helped along with a little Darbee aggression.


----------



## Frohlich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1500#post_22939640
> 
> 
> First, I am extremely jealous of your grad school experience—a class on game development. My grad school experiences were a little…..less cool. **grumbles to self**
> 
> 
> Oh I absolutely remember Far Cry developed by Crytek. I followed it very closely as it was released, marveling at the graphics. Doom 3 and Half Life 2 are actually what got me into PC gaming though. I bought my first dedicated graphics card—the Nvidia 7900GT for Doom 3 & HL2—and then I first fired HL2 up, I nearly flipped at the intro cut scene. I nearly flipped at the detail in Alex’ face. Source engine also made motion so fluid—It blew my mind. Doom 3 was great from a graphical standpoint, but I never finished it. I’m very serious about my beliefs, and all those pentagrams on my screen just weren’t working for me. About a year later, I remember that F.E.A.R. became the new benchmark. The demo blew my mind, and the game blew my mind AGAIN, at which point, I found some obscure drivers and used my (then brank new) Xbox 360 controller (wired via Play&Charge kit, of course) to connect to the PC and play.
> 
> 
> After F.E.A.R., I drifted away from PC gaming for a while and absorbed the console way of life until Crysis was released, and even then—I didn’t jump on the bandwagon until Crysis: Warhead was released. I finally was able to get triple GTX 285’s overclocked in 09 (two of which had their own 5”-bay-loaded 500w power supplies to prevent shutdown (which I was getting, even with a 1KW power supply). Playing both of those games in sequence gave me the best overall FPS experiences I’ve ever had—even to this day. I revisited them in 2011 and still was blown away by the sheer graphical beauty. Now, Crysis 3 is coming out.
> 
> 
> I’m tempted to scoop up three Nvidia 680’s for another round at TRI-SLI but—unless I sell my triple 285’s, there’s no way I’m taking that route. The 285’s are still powerhouses and sailed through Crysis 2 at Max settings, but I want DX11 Cards so I know I’m able to take advantage of all the technologies available. I’m sure I’ll play it on 360 though, as that system’s graphics are really helped along with a little Darbee aggression.



Yeah, my grad school days sucked. Working full time...spending Saturdays studying the Black/Scholes option pricing model.... working every evening on group projects. Luckily it was before we had kids or else I would have likely sprung a gasket. Knocked it out in 18 months taking evening and weekend classes. Confirmed that a PhD was not in my future










So here I am 15 years later working for a Financial Services company....in Product...developing Mobile functionality. Everything I learned in my MBA around finance pretty much useless to my actual career ... I know, you learn so much more than just what is in the text book in grad school..or so that is what they tell me. Hey, it pays for my HT and golf addiction so what the hell


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frohlich*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1500#post_22939890
> 
> 
> Yeah, my grad school days sucked. Working full time...spending Saturdays studying the Black/Scholes option pricing model.... working every evening on group projects. Luckily it was before we had kids or else I would have likely sprung a gasket. Knocked it out in 18 months taking evening and weekend classes. Confirmed that a PhD was not in my future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here I am 15 years later working for a Financial Services company....in Product...developing Mobile functionality. Everything I learned in my MBA around finance pretty much useless to my actual career ... I know, you learn so much more than just what is in the text book in grad school..or so that is what they tell me. Hey, it pays for my HT and golf addiction so what the hell



Hey, I hear you man. My first MS was in Technology Systems Management, which was actually applicable at that point in my career. The second was an MBA in Global Strategic Management, as I planned to head back to the private sector to “spread” efficiencies I had learned thus far in a public sector career. Turns out, the MBA (and perfect timing) helped place me in a better, albeit unrelated, position. I keep a “personal best practices” list that serves a sort of reference guide that I use when I encounter unique situations with the teams I manage, and interestingly enough, I’ve learned that it’s the private sector that could actually teach the public sector a thing or two about efficiencies. Managing against a profit-based bottom line, while capable of catalyzing greed, can also be a very strong impetus to remain efficient. You didn’t hear that from Brolic though. Heh heh.


So let’s put our heads together and calculate when you’re going to slap two Noesis speakers in that awesome setup of yours


----------



## Frohlich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1500#post_22940016
> 
> 
> Hey, I hear you man. My first MS was in Technology Systems Management, which was actually applicable at that point in my career. The second was an MBA in Global Strategic Management, as I planned to head back to the private sector to “spread” efficiencies I had learned thus far in a public sector career. Turns out, the MBA (and perfect timing) helped place me in a better, albeit unrelated, position. I keep a “personal best practices” list that serves a sort of reference guide that I use when I encounter unique situations with the teams I manage, and interestingly enough, I’ve learned that it’s the private sector that could actually teach the public sector a thing or two about efficiencies. Managing against a profit-based bottom line, while capable of catalyzing greed, can also be a very strong impetus to remain efficient. You didn’t hear that from Brolic though. Heh heh.
> *So let’s put our heads together and calculate when you’re going to slap two Noesis speakers* in that awesome setup of yours



Waiving crack infront of crack addict...brilliant


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frohlich*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1500#post_22940254
> 
> 
> Waiving crack infront of crack addict...brilliant



Lolol...need a match?


----------



## SergeantYnot

It's funny to hear everyone's grad school experiences. I liked what I studied, and have worked in IT ever since. Not that I am fearing changing career paths ever (I almost did a stint in the private military sector), but I particularly enjoy working with users. It's almost like a Tron "greetings program" nostalgia.










Ironically enough, I have contemplated going back to challenge my brain again. I'm not sure if I want to keep things like the Chinese Remainder Theorem in memory when there is HD content around.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Ah, the re-rip is complete on one of the other hard drives. Filled a TB and a half thus far. This 4-drive ripping is a real time saver. For anyone thinking about a multi-drive ripping set up, be sure to copy the MakeMKV.exe file to four separate folders before trying to open 4 instances of it. Also be sure to know the "names" of your drives for selection purposes because each time you load the bd's into the drives, they will all read the first drive by default.


Also, for the rips that finish early, don't use the eject function built into makemkv for those...it sometimes opens the wrong drive mid-rip (probably stems from having so many copies running simultaneously.


Heading to a concert tonight to relax the brain...live music


----------



## BrolicBeast

Thinking about bringing the camera to AXPONA next month. This will be my first ever trade show. I don't like crowds much, but I think this event is worth it.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I have gone to CES 3 times. Trust me, I hate crowds.(You will understand when we meet up at Craig's)







. But I always have a great time. Even though it's a lot of walking for me


----------



## Frohlich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1500#post_22955146
> 
> 
> Thinking about bringing the camera to AXPONA next month. This will be my first ever trade show. I don't like crowds much, but I think this event is worth it.



AX PONA...sounds like some Viking trade show







Seriously though I had not idea what it was until I looked it up. I should have my AVS membership revoked for that. Sounds like fun. Have a great time.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1500#post_22955290
> 
> 
> I have gone to CES 3 times. Trust me, I hate crowds.(You will understand when we meet up at Craig's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But I always have a great time. Even though it's a lot of walking for me



I am also a hater of excessive walking. I never spend more than 20 minutes in malls (I always research what I’m getting before I go) and I try my best not to get to Church late so I don’t have to walk from the alternate parking lot. We’re actually making the trip to Chicago the primary focus, with the added bonus of the show on Sunday. I tell ya—it’ll be one difficult Monday at the office. Lol.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frohlich*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1500#post_22955433
> 
> 
> AX PONA...sounds like some Viking trade show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though I had not idea what it was until I looked it up. I should have my AVS membership revoked for that. Sounds like fun. Have a great time.



LOL—The only reason I know about the existence of AXPONA (in the Viking tongue, it means “Wage War against Dragons” lol) is because Stereophile is one of my home tabs that pops up in Google Chrome and they usually have coverage. Now, I had no idea it was going on this March until Ms. Brolic brought it up as a win-win trip out of state. **In French Accent** But, of course madamouzelle!!!!


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1500#post_22956027
> 
> 
> I am also a hater of excessive walking. I never spend more than 20 minutes in malls (I always research what I’m getting before I go) and I try my best not to get to Church late so I don’t have to walk from the alternate parking lot. We’re actually making the trip to Chicago the primary focus, with the added bonus of the show on Sunday. I tell ya—it’ll be one difficult Monday at the office. Lol.
> 
> LOL—The only reason I know about the existence of AXPONA (in the Viking tongue, it means “Wage War against Dragons” lol) is because Stereophile is one of my home tabs that pops up in Google Chrome and they usually have coverage. Now, I had no idea it was going on this March until Ms. Brolic brought it up as a win-win trip out of state. **In French Accent** But, of course madamouzelle!!!!



I had no idea AXPONA would be in Rosemont. I might consider going myself. Have you been to Chicago before?


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1500#post_22956027
> 
> 
> LOL—The only reason I know about the existence of AXPONA (in the Viking tongue, it means “Wage War against Dragons” lol) is because Stereophile is one of my home tabs that pops up in Google Chrome and they usually have coverage. Now, I had no idea it was going on this March until Ms. Brolic brought it up as a win-win trip out of state. **In French Accent** But, of course madamouzelle!!!!


I went to AXPONA in NY a couple years back. Lots of "high end" stuff. None of it was optimized for the room it was in and most of it sounded pretty bad, IMO. The Steinway-Lyngdorf room did have their proprietary RC system, and it sounded pretty good, but nowhere near the cost of the system. Lots of huge monoblock amps, weird looking speakers, stupid expensive cables, many vinyl sources, blah, blah, blah. Several of these rooms had systems that cost $200K+. None of them sounded as good or better than my own system at home. Many would consider my system a "high end" system, but relative to a lot of the systems at AXPONA, it is decidedly mid-fi.


It was most interesting to listen to the commentary of many of the other attendees, who clearly were hearing things I did not hear, and who were able to ignore or not recognize many of the problems I heard. The commentary was all the "audiophile" subjective crap: open, airy, transparent, veil-lifted, micro-detail, blacker-background, silkier, faster bass, etc., etc.


The one thing I really did enjoy was meeting Bill Duddleston of Legacy Audio. Their room really did sound good, although the the bass could have benefited from some room correction. Still, Bill's approach to audio was a breath of fresh air in a whirlwind of audiophoolery. Legacy will be in Chicago, and I'm sure you'll hit their room. I expect it will be a highlight of your experience.


I also see that Wisdom Audio will be there. I experienced their systems at CEDIA in 2010, and came away thinking they STOLE that show! That was the most incredible audio experience I've ever had. I strongly suggest you make it to their room.


Overall, tt was a very interesting experience, and I learned a lot about the "high end." The primary thing I learned is that a well optimized "mid-fi" system can sound better than an uber-expensive "high end" system, even if it doesn't have massive dual-monoblock amps, weird looking speakers and cables that cost more than cars.


Craig


----------



## audioguy

Craig:


Your system is mid-fi?







Surely you jest! Your speakers MSRP is more than the cost of my first home. But I get your point.


I have heard very few speakers/systems at shows sound anything other than mediocre. I have attended approximately 10 to 15 CES's, and 3 or 4 CEDIA's and 1 AXPONA and the comment that literally makes me want to gag that comes from the mouth of some of the well known reviewers goes something like this: He just walked out of a room that he has never been in, listening to music he has never heard on equipment, non of which he is at all familiar with and says: "that amp sounded really airy" Excuse me!! He clearly must posses some kind of mystic powers.


But shows can be enjoyable for no other reason than to hear some new music and hear the total crap that comes out of the mouth of some of these manufacturers (particularly the wire, power cord and "accessory" companies). And you will get to hear (usually) a number of systems that do really sound great. I know Mark Seaton is supposed to be there and I sure hope he has room treatment in his space.


One thing that really annoys me about shows is that when one of the reviewers walks into a room, if you happen to be sitting in the sweet spot (and waited 20 minutes to get that seat), you will be asked to move --- and usually with not a lot of tact.


----------



## prepress

Brolic,


I would say the experience will be educational if nothing else. There is a show here in NY in April, and I'm thinking about going. But if I buy a preamp as I seem headed toward doing, research won't be part of the deal. The Chicago show will be a time of bonding with the Ms. over a common interest. Just be sure of who buys lunch first!


A recent TAS letters page (Feb. '13) highlighted the very scenario audioguy mentioned, as one of its reviewers was involved. At Rocky Mountain Audio Fest, in the Wilson room (shared by three other companies) a gentleman was asked by someone (not a Wilson rep) to move from a sweet-spot chair so a reviewer (Jonathan Valin, who hadn't been consulted apparently) could sit there. It wasn't Mr. Valin's fault, and he indicated willingness to sit somewhere else, but the gentleman who'd been asked to move stormed out. An embarrassment to everybody.


I'm not a trained listener, but I have heard differences with speaker cable and with interconnects between preamp and power amp in my system. If, listening normally, I hear something, then it's significant. If not, I save money.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1500#post_22957312
> 
> 
> The commentary was all the "audiophile" subjective crap: open, airy, transparent, veil-lifted, micro-detail, blacker-background, silkier, faster bass, etc., etc.



Hey audiophiles can be douchebags too, LOL


Don't forget "tight" and "clean" as descriptors.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1500#post_22958644
> 
> 
> I'm not a trained listener, but I have heard differences with speaker cable and with interconnects between preamp and power amp in my system. If, listening normally, I hear something, then it's significant. If not, I save money.



Not to open a can of worms at all, but what cable brand do you prefer in your system? Do you have a preference for speaker wire?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1500#post_22958981
> 
> 
> Not to open a can of worms at all, but what cable brand do you prefer in your system? Do you have a preference for speaker wire?



I'm using Kimber 8TC speaker cable, and I like it. It's not expensive and is of a sufficient gauge (9AWG) to let the signal go through. It doesn't create any impedance difficulties as a result. I couldn't see buying anything beyond this; maybe 12TC, but the slightly heavier gauge may make only a small difference, if any. The 12TC is 8AWG.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1500#post_22956582
> 
> 
> I had no idea AXPONA would be in Rosemont. I might consider going myself. Have you been to Chicago before?



I've actually never been to Chicago before. I look forward to checking it out.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1500#post_22957312
> 
> 
> I went to AXPONA in NY a couple years back. Lots of "high end" stuff. None of it was optimized for the room it was in and most of it sounded pretty bad, IMO. The Steinway-Lyngdorf room did have their proprietary RC system, and it sounded pretty good, but nowhere near the cost of the system. Lots of huge monoblock amps, weird looking speakers, stupid expensive cables, many vinyl sources, blah, blah, blah. Several of these rooms had systems that cost $200K+. None of them sounded as good or better than my own system at home. Many would consider my system a "high end" system, but relative to a lot of the systems at AXPONA, it is decidedly mid-fi.
> 
> 
> It was most interesting to listen to the commentary of many of the other attendees, who clearly were hearing things I did not hear, and who were able to ignore or not recognize many of the problems I heard. The commentary was all the "audiophile" subjective crap: open, airy, transparent, veil-lifted, micro-detail, blacker-background, silkier, faster bass, etc., etc.
> 
> 
> The one thing I really did enjoy was meeting Bill Duddleston of Legacy Audio. Their room really did sound good, although the the bass could have benefited from some room correction. Still, Bill's approach to audio was a breath of fresh air in a whirlwind of audiophoolery. Legacy will be in Chicago, and I'm sure you'll hit their room. I expect it will be a highlight of your experience.
> 
> 
> I also see that Wisdom Audio will be there. I experienced their systems at CEDIA in 2010, and came away thinking they STOLE that show! That was the most incredible audio experience I've ever had. I strongly suggest you make it to their room.
> 
> 
> Overall, tt was a very interesting experience, and I learned a lot about the "high end." The primary thing I learned is that a well optimized "mid-fi" system can sound better than an uber-expensive "high end" system, even if it doesn't have massive dual-monoblock amps, weird looking speakers and cables that cost more than cars.
> 
> 
> Craig



Craig, I definitely appreciate hearing of your experience and the pointers as well. I plan to hit Legacy Audio's room first. Based on your recommendation, I'll hit wisdom Audio's room right after that. I'll only be on the show floor on Sunday from 10-around 2, so I'll be sure to carefully select the rooms I visit.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1500#post_22958214
> 
> 
> Craig:
> 
> 
> Your system is mid-fi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you jest! Your speakers MSRP is more than the cost of my first home. But I get your point.
> 
> 
> I have heard very few speakers/systems at shows sound anything other than mediocre. I have attended approximately 10 to 15 CES's, and 3 or 4 CEDIA's and 1 AXPONA and the comment that literally makes me want to gag that comes from the mouth of some of the well known reviewers goes something like this: He just walked out of a room that he has never been in, listening to music he has never heard on equipment, non of which he is at all familiar with and says: "that amp sounded really airy" Excuse me!! He clearly must posses some kind of mystic powers.
> 
> 
> But shows can be enjoyable for no other reason than to hear some new music and hear the total crap that comes out of the mouth of some of these manufacturers (particularly the wire, power cord and "accessory" companies). And you will get to hear (usually) a number of systems that do really sound great. I know Mark Seaton is supposed to be there and I sure hope he has room treatment in his space.
> 
> 
> One thing that really annoys me about shows is that when one of the reviewers walks into a room, if you happen to be sitting in the sweet spot (and waited 20 minutes to get that seat), you will be asked to move --- and usually with not a lot of tact.



I am also a hater of what I call "reviewer armor." None of those terms do enough to convey what music really sounds like....and definitely can't be discerned from 10 minutes with the speakers. If I wait 20 mins for a sweet spot and get asked to move, I'll expect a pro-rated refund of my ticket cost before I lift a foot.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1500#post_22958644
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> I would say the experience will be educational if nothing else. There is a show here in NY in April, and I'm thinking about going. But if I buy a preamp as I seem headed toward doing, research won't be part of the deal. The Chicago show will be a time of bonding with the Ms. over a common interest. Just be sure of who buys lunch first!
> 
> 
> A recent TAS letters page (Feb. '13) highlighted the very scenario audioguy mentioned, as one of its reviewers was involved. At Rocky Mountain Audio Fest, in the Wilson room (shared by three other companies) a gentleman was asked by someone (not a Wilson rep) to move from a sweet-spot chair so a reviewer (Jonathan Valin, who hadn't been consulted apparently) could sit there. It wasn't Mr. Valin's fault, and he indicated willingness to sit somewhere else, but the gentleman who'd been asked to move stormed out. An embarrassment to everybody.
> 
> 
> I'm not a trained listener, but I have heard differences with speaker cable and with interconnects between preamp and power amp in my system. If, listening normally, I hear something, then it's significant. If not, I save money.



Same here....I've owned different cables and have heard improvements. I do not know why $60,000 cables exist though...Ha! They can keep that!


----------



## DMark1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1530#post_22960403
> 
> 
> I've actually never been to Chicago before. I look forward to checking it out.
> 
> Craig, I definitely appreciate hearing of your experience and the pointers as well. I plan to hit Legacy Audio's room first. Based on your recommendation, I'll hit wisdom Audio's room right after that. I'll only be on the show floor on Sunday from 10-around 2, so I'll be sure to carefully select the rooms I visit.
> 
> I am also a hater of what I call "reviewer armor." None of those terms do enough to convey what music really sounds like....and definitely can't be discerned from 10 minutes with the speakers. If I wait 20 mins for a sweet spot and get asked to move, I'll expect a pro-rated refund of my ticket cost before I lift a foot.
> 
> Same here....I've owned different cables and have heard improvements. I do not know why $60,000 cables exist though...Ha! They can keep that!



The $60, 000 cable market exists to part well-heeled fools from their money. It is "F You" money - purely for the sake of owning "the best" status symbol that others can't afford. After all, its more expensive, so it HAS to be better, right?


During very critical listening sessions, I have heard some minor differences between different cables in a system, but I attribute these differences to the known variables - resistance, capacitance, and inductance. These known variables can and do cause electrical variances in how connected components react to them, which can sometimes be audible. Also, differences in cable design geometry can play a role too. But mainly, I think lower resistance thru larger gauge wire will net you the most gains in many systems. The bottom line is that you do not need to spend a lot of money on cables to get great sound, and if you are using cables as "tone controls" for your mega-buck system, then you're doing it wrong.


I too, like Legacy Audio's no-nonsense approach to speaker design. Its one brand you can count on to deliver performance gains at each point in their line up, and at great value compared to other companies out there. Next month, I will be helping Bill Dudleston to deliver and set up an Aeris system to Tony Cordesman, for an upcoming review in The Absolute Sound magazine. (But I'm sure nobody here on this forum reads that audiophool crap) ;-)


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1530#post_22961933
> 
> 
> The $60, 000 cable market exists to part well-heeled fools from their money. It is "F You" money - purely for the sake of owning "the best" status symbol that others can't afford. After all, its more expensive, so it HAS to be better, right?
> 
> 
> During very critical listening sessions, I have heard some minor differences between different cables in a system, but I attribute these differences to the known variables - resistance, capacitance, and inductance. These known variables can and do cause electrical variances in how connected components react to them, which can sometimes be audible. Also, differences in cable design geometry can play a role too. But mainly, I think lower resistance thru larger gauge wire will net you the most gains in many systems. The bottom line is that you do not need to spend a lot of money on cables to get great sound, and if you are using cables as "tone controls" for your mega-buck system, then you're doing it wrong.
> 
> 
> I too, like Legacy Audio's no-nonsense approach to speaker design. Its one brand you can count on to deliver performance gains at each point in their line up, and at great value compared to other companies out there. Next month, I will be helping Bill Dudleston to deliver and set up an Aeris system to Tony Cordesman, for an upcoming review in The Absolute Sound magazine. (But I'm sure nobody here on this forum reads that audiophool crap) ;-)


Dennis,


I have ordered some new Magic Mushroom cables from Coconut Audio:

 
http://www.coconut-audio.com/whitebeach/cables.htm#magic 


They're normally $38,000, but the introductory price is just $7,600. I KNOW they gonna make a huge difference! Just read the FACTS:


> Quote:
> *Magic Mushroom power 7m*
> 
> 
> Designed for: Everything.
> 
> 
> Magic Mushroom is liquid smooth, neutral, uncolored and powerful while being laid-back and enjoyable.
> 
> 
> Magic Mushroom takes White Beach to a higher level. The bass is bigger, fuller and more powerful, but it's still quicker and more textured with more information! It's also calmer and more laid-back which reduces listening fatigue.
> 
> 
> Magic Mushroom uses our 3-stage Astral crystal formula, it will lift you up into a relaxing out of body state so you can enjoy music like never before.



It's gotta be worth the $$$!


They also have Rattlesnake cable. It has the snakeoil built right in:

 


> Quote:
> The longer or bigger the Rattlesnakes are, the greater the skin filtering is, which results in cleaner sound. The Rattlesnakes are not standard cables, they are power conditioners that can be coiled up to take up small space, like real snakes. Our power cables go up to 10 meters in length for extreme cleaning power. All power cables are available with EURO or US plug.



Hopefully I'll have them in time for our get together.










Craig


----------



## BrolicBeast

Dennis, I'm looking forward to reading that review! That Aeris screams "high end." I think my approach to reading reviews is a bit unique....I gloss right over the usual terms and go right to where the reviewer discusses the impact of the equipment/speaker on material he or she is familiar with. I think that's the meat of the review!


Craig, your above post made my day. Lolll! I laughed so hard that my eyes started watering. Lolol. A true Classic!


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1530#post_22962455
> 
> 
> Dennis, I'm looking forward to reading that review! That Aeris screams "high end." I think my approach to reading reviews is a bit unique....I gloss right over the usual terms and go right to where the reviewer discusses the impact of the equipment/speaker on material he or she is familiar with. I think that's the meat of the review!
> 
> 
> Craig, your above post made my day. Lolll! I laughed so hard that my eyes started watering. Lolol. A true Classic!


The whole website is hilarious. Check it out!


Craig


----------



## Franin

I actually thought you made up those pics for fun, until I saw the link. Get a set of those cables and get high on those magic mushrooms.


----------



## DMark1

Craig, that post was awesome! Made my day, and put a smile on my face.










Did your new Earthquake amp come in yet? Looking forward to the GTG!


----------



## Frohlich

Much like from Caddyshack, the beauty of the magic mushroom cables is you can play 36 holes with them in the afternoon, take it home and just get stoned to the bejeezus-belt that night on this stuff.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Happy Valentine's Day to all, and may we all experience "tactile transduction" on this fine evening










-Matt


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1520_20#post_22966729
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day to all, and may we all experience "tactile transduction" on this fine evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Matt



Now that was funny!!!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1530#post_22966729
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day to all, and may we all experience "tactile transduction" on this fine evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Matt



My wife was sick


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1530#post_22961933
> 
> 
> The $60, 000 cable market exists to part well-heeled fools from their money. It is "F You" money - purely for the sake of owning "the best" status symbol that others can't afford. After all, its more expensive, so it HAS to be better, right?
> 
> 
> During very critical listening sessions, I have heard some minor differences between different cables in a system, but I attribute these differences to the known variables - resistance, capacitance, and inductance. These known variables can and do cause electrical variances in how connected components react to them, which can sometimes be audible. Also, differences in cable design geometry can play a role too. But mainly, I think lower resistance thru larger gauge wire will net you the most gains in many systems. The bottom line is that you do not need to spend a lot of money on cables to get great sound, and if you are using cables as "tone controls" for your mega-buck system, then you're doing it wrong.
> 
> 
> I too, like Legacy Audio's no-nonsense approach to speaker design. Its one brand you can count on to deliver performance gains at each point in their line up, and at great value compared to other companies out there. Next month, I will be helping Bill Dudleston to deliver and set up an Aeris system to Tony Cordesman, for an upcoming review in The Absolute Sound magazine. (But I'm sure nobody here on this forum reads that audiophool crap) ;-)



Actually, I do. I'll be interested to read the review, even though I'm not in the market for speakers. Focus HDs are one of my "ultimate fantasy" system components.


----------



## pcweber111

That website's a joke, right? That can't be real. Maybe I've been gone for too long and have missed the joke? lol


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1530#post_22971073
> 
> 
> Now that was funny!!!













> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1530#post_22972096
> 
> 
> My wife was sick



Sorry man!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1530#post_22972122
> 
> 
> Actually, I do. I'll be interested to read the review, even though I'm not in the market for speakers. Focus HDs are one of my "ultimate fantasy" system components.



I'm looking forward to it as well! I hope to own a pair of Focus SE's by the time the review is published. (My fingers are crossed).


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1530#post_22972795
> 
> 
> That website's a joke, right? That can't be real. Maybe I've been gone for too long and have missed the joke? lol



Lol....it's a joke! It has to be!


----------



## prepress

Do I dare look?


----------



## SergeantYnot

Well I saw Die Hard yesterday. I didn't think they would crank out a new one without it surpassing the previous one. But they did. I felt that the storyline was rushed and felt less high tech than the previous releases. The one redeeming thing was the IMAX 4k DLP theater I was in where I saw Prometheus; this is the most pristine image quality I have ever laid eyes on.


It's safe to say that Die Hard 4 is still the king of action movies.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1530#post_22981094
> 
> 
> Well I saw Die Hard yesterday. I didn't think they would crank out a new one without it surpassing the previous one. But they did. I felt that the storyline was rushed and felt less high tech than the previous releases. The one redeeming thing was the IMAX 4k DLP theater I was in where I saw Prometheus; this is the most pristine image quality I have ever laid eyes on.
> 
> 
> It's safe to say that Die Hard 4 is still the king of action movies.



Die Hard 4 was and still is a knockout presentation--I absolutely love the McLane v. Fighter Jet scene toward the end, along with many others. I haven't been paying much attention to the new one--it's so hard to top 4. Best image quality? I may need to check it out. Since you have the frame of reference w/ Prometheus in the same theater, how close would say the PQ is? How about AQ?


----------



## BrolicBeast

Video: J-River Media Center


----------



## craig john

Awesome video Matt! Thanks for that! J River looks like the real deal. Glad it's workin' out for you in your awesome theater.


Lookin' forward to seeing you on Sunday.










Craig


----------



## audioguy

I use J River and JRemote with my music server and love it. I have no interest in loading my movies but you and JRiver have a video media capability with a very high cool factor. Very nice!!


----------



## aldiallo

Hi all,


Great video Matt!


Now, if you decide to go all digital, what will you use the bdp-105 for??


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1530#post_22982608
> 
> 
> Awesome video Matt! Thanks for that! J River looks like the real deal. Glad it's workin' out for you in your awesome theater.
> 
> 
> Lookin' forward to seeing you on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig



Thanks Craig! JRiver is definitely the real deal! I need to build a dedicated server though.....my current 7.5 TB isn't enough and as I'm down to my last 2 TB, I find myself triaging movies for import and I don't want to compress the files (only an issue for very large collections). But the experience is remarkable!


I'm definitely looking forward to heading up there on Sunday too.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1530#post_22983097
> 
> 
> I use J River and JRemote with my music server and love it. I have no interest in loading my movies but you and JRiver have a video media capability with a very high cool factor. Very nice!!



JRiver is worth more than its price for its music management capabilities alone! I could easily use this just for music and still feel like the value is through the roof! The video management capabilities are cool though....Jremote is a knockout! No lag, snappy, the whole 9 yards. I wanted to cover more app functionality in the video, but if I made that video any longer, it would belong on TV and not YouTube. Lol.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1530#post_22983290
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Great video Matt!
> 
> 
> Now, if you decide to go all digital, what will you use the bdp-105 for??



Thanks Al! How are you, man? Oh I still use the Oppo's SABRE DACs for certain 2-channel listening and I also use the Roku stick through its MHL input. Also for SACDs, which I love


----------



## aldiallo

All good Matt, all good.......Second baby on the way so must leave the HT/Music aside for the moment as the wife needs a lot of attention for the time being!


----------



## MIkeDuke

Very nice video Matt. Now I am really looking forward to getting my own server system up and running. Looking forward to Sunday as well







.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1530#post_22983493
> 
> 
> Very nice video Matt. Now I am really looking forward to getting my own server system up and running. Looking forward to Sunday as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thank Mike—glad you like the video. That is one of those programs where it helps to see it in action to really get an idea of the experience. Its on-paper specs are outstanding, but it’s in actual use that it truly shines. See you Sunday! I’m bringing up the Superleo and Scubasteve Demo Disc files on my 128GB flash drive for Dennis to copy—you’re welcome to copy them as well, if you want to bring a laptop with you.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1530#post_22983532
> 
> 
> Thank Mike—glad you like the video. That is one of those programs where it helps to see it in action to really get an idea of the experience. Its on-paper specs are outstanding, but it’s in actual use that it truly shines. See you Sunday! I’m bringing up the Superleo and Scubasteve Demo Disc files on my 128GB flash drive for Dennis to copy—you’re welcome to copy them as well, if you want to bring a laptop with you.


If Dennis is going to copy them, then I will just get a copy from him at some point. I travel better when I travel light. But that video really is cool and now that I see it in action, I can't wait to get it up and running in my theater as well.


----------



## DMark1

Yeah, I'm looking forward to trying that How To Train Your Dragon scene again - this time without it kicking my amp into protection mode!!







The Seaton Submersive (and a 90 Hz crossover) I've gotten since then should ensure smooth sailing this time, I'm sure.


Mike, I will also make you a copy of Craig's music demo disc for Sunday. Looking forward to the GTG!


Yes, media servers are definately the way to go. Looking forward to getting a *Baetis media server* soon myself, and helping Mike (and maybe Craig) with theirs as well. I will check out your video shortly, I can't see the video until I get out of the office...


Matt - Craig and I watched Total Recall the other night at his place, and his BDP-103 / Integra 80.3 also had the dropout issue too. We kicked over to LPCM, and it worked fine after that, but Craig also mentioned he thought he heard a drop in audio quality (or at least a drop in volume) in LPCM vs bitstreaming. It might be a fun test to try on Sunday to see if we hear a difference once levels are matched....


----------



## MIkeDuke

Dennis, that's the music demo disk I asked about before right? I am really looking forward to getting this media server. HTTYD is fantastic and that was one of the movies that kicked me into protection mode. That is, until we fixed the issue with the SMS-1. Another factor that I am looking forward to with the server is getting my DVD racks out of my room. Even though I have a small room, it still might make it look more open. But, I do wonder if it will affect the sound. No matter what, that is going to open up more bare wall space and I guess it's possible that the racks with DVD's acted as some sort of natural diffusion. It will be interesting to see if I notice a difference in the sound.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1530#post_22984055
> 
> 
> 
> Matt - Craig and I watched Total Recall the other night at his place, and his BDP-103 / Integra 80.3 also had the dropout issue too. We kicked over to LPCM, and it worked fine after that, but Craig also mentioned he thought he heard a drop in audio quality (or at least a drop in volume) in LPCM vs bitstreaming. It might be a fun test to try on Sunday to see if we hear a difference once levels are matched....



Is this related to the Oppo firmware issue that is being discussed on that thread, or a separate issue?


----------



## BrolicBeast

Dennis,


Yes indeed, that HTTYD scene is just great on all fronts! The Submersive will handle that with aplomb and the 90Hz x-over (Mine is set at 100) will ensure those low frequencies stay where they belong. That Baetis looks awesome and should provide a great media management experience with JRiver at the helm. The specs are quite impressive.


I do think it’s a drop in volume that Craig is noticing via LPCM, Changes in volume can impact the perception of sound (as was shown in Stereophile’s Emotiva XPA-5 review). In my level-matched test, the two were identical; however, I am, in no way, an audio authority. It will be great fun to reproduce the level-matched test on those Triad Platinums! Considering the Jriver Oppo factor mandates LPCM, it’s definitely important to let you ears be the judge.


Sarge,


The issue is inherent to the disc. The firmware issue on the Oppo 105 thread has to do with A/V syncing issue, which I’ve experienced during a movie night with guests over, much to my chagrin. Considering that I also had a lock-up after the Superbowl during a demo, it’s safe to say that that I don’t have much luck with demos these days. Lol.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1530#post_22981191
> 
> 
> Die Hard 4 was and still is a knockout presentation--I absolutely love the McLane v. Fighter Jet scene toward the end, along with many others. I haven't been paying much attention to the new one--it's so hard to top 4. Best image quality? I may need to check it out. Since you have the frame of reference w/ Prometheus in the same theater, how close would say the PQ is? How about AQ?



Hey Brolic,


I would like to clarify that my comment about the film presentation was geared towards the IMAX theater I go to, rather than the movie itself. To be perfectly honest, most of Die Hard 5 had dark and drab scenes that just didn't look that great overall. While the theater had an excellent display, Die Hard had some grain and contrast issues, and just had too much unbelievable CGI; more CGI than I am used to for a Die Hard movie. I was more blown away at how clean and pristine the previews were beforehand.


Now the theater is "where the beef" is in my opinion. It was the same theater I saw Prometheus, which is an IMAX 4k DLP projection. To date, Prometheus playing in this IMAX theater was the most enjoyable A/V presentation I have ever experienced (next to Avatar) in any home/movie theater. The soundtrack of Prometheus is definitely more enjoyable than Avatar however; the bass scenes at the end are truly gut wrenching.


As for the sound, Die Hard 5 was pretty good in a few scenes. But some of the more intense action sequences gave me more listening fatigue than anything. The soundtrack at times felt "cheap" and too bassy compared to Die Hard 4. There is even a soundbyte quote they recycled from part 4; I am pretty sure I am one of the few fans to notice this. The fighter jet scene is still something I demo all the time, and sounds damn good. I guarantee you that when my upgrade to 9.2 is complete this scene is first in line.


----------



## DMark1

Yes, my Oppo 105 has the latest firmware. Both Total Recall and Brave bluray discs have audio dropout problems when played via bitstream. Total Recall is a Sony release in 7.1 Dolby TrueHD. Brave is also a 7.1 Dolby TrueHD movie by Disney/Pixar.


Apparently this is encoded on the disc. Sony claims it is as a result of "upgraded copy protection", and that the players are at fault. However, I don't think Sony has provided firmware updates for Playstations yet - very curious, don't you think?


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1560#post_22985001
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently this is encoded on the disc. Sony claims it is as a result of "upgraded copy protection", and that the players are at fault. However, I don't think Sony has provided firmware updates for Playstations yet - very curious, don't you think?



This will really test everyone's memory...does anyone remember the Matrix DVD issue that happened back in the day?


----------



## pokekevin

Why go with the Beatis when you can just build your own server?







that is the fun part ;D


I see you are getting into the whole media server stuff







I remember when I only had a 3tb drive...now I have 36tb


----------



## devotech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1560#post_22984376
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed, that HTTYD scene is just great on all fronts! The Submersive will handle that with aplomb and the 90Hz x-over (Mine is set at 100) will ensure those low frequencies stay where they belong.



Maybe I'm reading that wrong, but you have your crossover set to 100Hz?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1560#post_22984869
> 
> 
> Hey Brolic,
> 
> 
> I would like to clarify that my comment about the film presentation was geared towards the IMAX theater I go to, rather than the movie itself. To be perfectly honest, most of Die Hard 5 had dark and drab scenes that just didn't look that great overall. While the theater had an excellent display, Die Hard had some grain and contrast issues, and just had too much unbelievable CGI; more CGI than I am used to for a Die Hard movie. I was more blown away at how clean and pristine the previews were beforehand....
> 
> 
> As for the sound, Die Hard 5 was pretty good in a few scenes. But some of the more intense action sequences gave me more listening fatigue than anything. The soundtrack at times felt "cheap" and too bassy compared to Die Hard 4. There is even a soundbyte quote they recycled from part 4....



What's amazing is that your description of the film is exactly what I thought it would be like. That recycled sound byte is inexcusable from a movie with that type of budget.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1560#post_22985582
> 
> 
> This will really test everyone's memory...does anyone remember the Matrix DVD issue that happened back in the day?



Sadly, I don't remember. Care to share? I'm quite curious.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1560#post_22985695
> 
> 
> Why go with the Beatis when you can just build your own server?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is the fun part ;D
> 
> 
> I see you are getting into the whole media server stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when I only had a 3tb drive...now I have 36tb



36TB???? You, sir, are a storage monster and also....a role model











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *devotech*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1560#post_22986146
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm reading that wrong, but you have your crossover set to 100Hz?



Yes indeed, for the time being....keep in mind I sold my klipsches and am now using some less capable infinity towers that NEED a 100Hz xover. 'Tis the result of trial and error.


----------



## pokekevin

You think that is bad! I have a 110hz crossover! It actually sounds better than the 80hz crossover in my room


----------



## DMark1

I use a 90 hz crossover, as that measures best in my room. Using a 100 hz crossover is not bad when you have 2 Seaton subwoofers in the room. Having dual subs helps to reduce localization. The Seaton subs play great all the way up to 200 hz, sometimes better than some main speakers.


----------



## bestcheapbag

Good equipment is a good choice, from either auditory or visual.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1560#post_22986561
> 
> 
> You think that is bad! I have a 110hz crossover! It actually sounds better than the 80hz crossover in my room



Yes indeed--crossovers are an aspect of an audio setup that require the utmost attention and customization. Audyssey doesn't know what to do with crossovers and would have us all blowing the woofers out of our towers (except for Dennis and his Legacy monsters).


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1560#post_22986703
> 
> 
> I use a 90 hz crossover, as that measures best in my room. Using a 100 hz crossover is not bad when you have 2 Seaton subwoofers in the room. Having dual subs helps to reduce localization. The Seaton subs play great all the way up to 200 hz, sometimes better than some main speakers.



Yeah, measurements can definitely be quite telling in regards to crossover settings. Dual Submersives F2's do help eliminate modes as I discovered in my a/b test extravaganza in 2012 when I first ordered my treatments (Thank goodness for the hand-trolley!)


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bestcheapbag*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1560#post_22986757
> 
> 
> Good equipment is a good choice, from either auditory or visual.



I concur wholeheartedly, and welcome to AVS Forum!!!!!


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1560#post_22986346
> 
> 
> Sadly, I don't remember. Care to share? I'm quite curious.



So back in 2000 when the Matrix DVD first came out, there was a huge debacle in the DVD industry releasing a new "gold disc". I don't quite remember why this was really implemented other than it being the introduction of dual layer. I do remember that my second gen Samsung flagship DVD player did not even recognize the disc.


Back then, DVD players didn't have today's dual lasers and superior reading technology. They were very fragile. Even the slightest scratch and spec of dust would cause playback issues. Not sure if anyone else had to exchange discs, but I did so on several occasions.


So that's what I did, exchanged the disc. But the problem persisted. Before the days of tech and AV forums, I was bewildered at what caused this. I somehow stumbled onto Samsung support who provided a very enlightening announcement that this "gold disc" was being implemented by Warner Bros and other studios and caused a major compatibility issue with all DVD players except for Sony and Toshiba (coincidentally the co-founders of DVD).


While you would think I would be upset, they offered to upgrade my player for free even being out of support. I had taken the unit to a service facility locally where they popped the lid off and installed some kind of Sony branded chip. It took less than 5 minutes. Once that was done the tech tested Basic Instinct and the unit was still functional.


Once home, the Matrix finally worked. I don't remember the other Warner Bros gold DVD that was problematic, but that now worked too. Thinking about this makes me curious to dig that old player out of storage and disassembling it to see what this Sony part was.


Later on, I discovered my friend's 1st gen Sony DVD launch player That cost him $1K had issues playing the white rabbit special features, while mine had no issue at all. Ironic that he had the Sony and I had the Sony parts running in my player. I guess this was very early firmware upgrades. Ultimately, this would be known as the "white rabbit Easter egg glitch."


Disc problems, like the one you guys are currently discussing, have been around for longer than i care to remember. I am definitely embracing the media server and streaming takeover.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Thanks for the background Sarge. That explains why I wasn't aware--When "The Matrix" was first released on home video, I was still using VHS (I didn't upgrage to DVD until I got the DVD add-on for the original XBOX back in 2002, It's amazing that these problems are even possible. One would think that QC would gather chips from all the manufacturers and speed through a run a disc for read errors (play at 360x ffwd, as a read error is a read error and would take less than a minute to detect) before large scale production of the discs. This goes for both The Matrix and Total Recall.


----------



## SergeantYnot

For everyone that is manually setting your crossovers, are you using Audyssey room correction? And if so, what crossover is being set by Audyssey?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1560#post_22988432
> 
> 
> For everyone that is manually setting your crossovers, are you using Audyssey room correction? And if so, what crossover is being set by Audyssey?



Audyssey usually shoots for the 40Hz range for my mains and surrounds, with a 60Hz for the center—this was for my Klipsch RF-82/RC62 system. The one thing Audyssey doesn’t recognize is: just because a speaker can hit a certain frequency doesn’t mean it will sound good doing so. Many of us make modifications according to XTZ/Omnimic meausrements or by ear, using heavy bass scenes to pick the best crossover point.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1560#post_22988432
> 
> 
> For everyone that is manually setting your crossovers, are you using Audyssey room correction? And if so, what crossover is being set by Audyssey?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1560#post_22988828
> 
> 
> Audyssey usually shoots for the 40Hz range for my mains and surrounds, with a 60Hz for the center—this was for my Klipsch RF-82/RC62 system. The one thing Audyssey doesn’t recognize is: just because a speaker can hit a certain frequency doesn’t mean it will sound good doing so. Many of us make modifications according to XTZ/Omnimic meausrements or by ear, using heavy bass scenes to pick the best crossover point.



Audyssey measures the -3 dB point of the speakers i the room. It then reports that info to the receiver. The receiver manufacturer has decided what to do with that info and programed the decision into the DSP. The receiver manufacturer decides whether to set crossovers on the speakers, and at what point to set the crossovers. It is not Audyssey's decision.


Matt is correct that that the crossovers don't take into account the speakers' abilities. The -3 dB point at 75 dB, (the volume of the chirps), may not be the same -3 dB point at the volumes we listen, (95 to 100+ dB.) Higher crossovers are usually beneficial in most systems as they free up amplifier headroom and driver excursion. In addition, the sub(s) are usually the speakers with the best bass response, so it is generally best to let them handle it. More importantly, they can be placed in the room properly for the best transfer function to the LP.


In my system, Audyssey finds a low enough -3 dB point for my mains that the pre/pro, (Integra 80.2), sets 40 Hz crossovers on them. I manually raise them to 100 Hz. Then I use XTZ to adjust the subwoofer Distance setting to optimize the response around the crossover. It works much better than the 40 Hz setting of Audyssey/Integra.


Craig


----------



## SergeantYnot

I previously tweaked settings in my receiver and found that I preferred 60hz over the correction setting of 80. When I tested the Oppo 95, I did notice that 40hz was acceptable as well.


Does the crossover setting apply for both subs or do you manually tweak those as well?


----------



## 465784678




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1530#post_22984055
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm looking forward to trying that How To Train Your Dragon scene again - this time without it kicking my amp into protection mode!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Seaton Submersive (and a 90 Hz crossover) I've gotten since then should ensure smooth sailing this time, I'm sure.
> 
> 
> Mike, I will also make you a copy of Craig's music demo disc for Sunday. Looking forward to the GTG!
> 
> 
> Yes, media servers are definately the way to go. Looking forward to getting a *Baetis media server* soon myself, and helping Mike (and maybe Craig) with theirs as well. I will check out your video shortly, I can't see the video until I get out of the office...
> 
> 
> Matt - Craig and I watched Total Recall the other night at his place, and his BDP-103 / Integra 80.3 also had the dropout issue too. We kicked over to LPCM, and it worked fine after that, but Craig also mentioned he thought he heard a drop in audio quality (or at least a drop in volume) in LPCM vs bitstreaming. It might be a fun test to try on Sunday to see if we hear a difference once levels are matched....



Not sure if anyone answered this one for you but there is a known issue with the Total Recall disc in general. The TrueHD track had a audio drop issue. Mine does it as well and I've read others complaining about it also.


Edit: I've tried it through my computer & PCH same issue. Sony giving the answer I saw you later stated probably trying to cover up tracks for their mixing mistakes in the audio department maybe.


----------



## dharel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1530#post_22984055
> 
> 
> We kicked over to LPCM, and it worked fine after that, but Craig also mentioned he thought he heard a drop in audio quality (or at least a drop in volume) in LPCM vs bitstreaming. It might be a fun test to try on Sunday to see if we hear a difference once levels are matched....



This is indeed strange to hear. There should theoretically not be any difference between LPCM and bistreaming. It's simply a matter of which device, the BD player or receiver, that handles the decoding of the audio. That being said, there is a slight possibility that one device does a better job of decoding than the other causing a difference in audio quality. However, the difference is likely to be so minimal that it would be indiscernable to the average person.


If you guys do run a test, please post the results back. It doesn't necessarily have to be in this thread. I'd love to know if you all can determine a difference.


One last thing. There seems to be an ongoing issue with audio drop outs on allot of disc releases lately. The fix is usually to switch to LPCM. The new Total Recall was one of a few recent purchases that I had issues with.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dharel*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1560#post_22992858
> 
> 
> This is indeed strange to hear. There should theoretically not be any difference between LPCM and bistreaming. It's simply a matter of which device, the BD player or receiver, that handles the decoding of the audio. That being said, there is a slight possibility that one device does a better job of decoding than the other causing a difference in audio quality. However, the difference is likely to be so minimal that it would be indiscernable to the average person.
> 
> 
> If you guys do run a test, please post the results back. It doesn't necessarily have to be in this thread. I'd love to know if you all can determine a difference.
> 
> 
> One last thing. There seems to be an ongoing issue with audio drop outs on allot of disc releases lately. The fix is usually to switch to LPCM. The new Total Recall was one of a few recent purchases that I had issues with.



Yeah, audible consistency is also my understanding and experience, but one of us will be sure to post the results of that test somewhere. It might be equipment specific—Oppo internal decoding, perhaps? Maybe a PS3 might mix things up a bit.


----------



## BrolicBeast

This is very random, but if you want to experience an absolutely epic audio intro, queue up the “Angels & Demons” blu ray. Before the first scene even begins, the intro will have you spine tingling, from the violin piece to the choir chants. The movie is pretty awesome as well! I pull it up just to play that intro at least once or twice a week as of late.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1560#post_22993092
> 
> 
> This is very random, but if you want to experience an absolutely epic audio intro, queue up the “Angels & Demons” blu ray. Before the first scene even begins, the intro will have you spine tingling, from the violin piece to the choir chants. The movie is pretty awesome as well! I pull it up just to play that intro at least once or twice a week as of late.



I know exactly the scene you are talking about. I never listened to it on my home theater, but I did like the intro scene, as well as the helicopter scene at the end. I have those songs in my music collection.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1560#post_22993080
> 
> 
> Yeah, audible consistency is also my understanding and experience, but one of us will be sure to post the results of that test somewhere. It might be equipment specific—Oppo internal decoding, perhaps? Maybe a PS3 might mix things up a bit.


I'm not sure it was a "sound quality" difference as much as it was a level difference. The LPCM seemed a few dB softer than the bitstream. I turned it up 3 dB and then it sounded about the same. We'll check it again on Sunday and you guys can listen for yourselves and see if you can hear a difference.


Craig


----------



## dharel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1560#post_22993080
> 
> 
> Yeah, audible consistency is also my understanding and experience, but one of us will be sure to post the results of that test somewhere. It might be equipment specific—Oppo internal decoding, perhaps? Maybe a PS3 might mix things up a bit.



Thanks, Brolic. An Oppo in the mix would be ideal, as I'm running a 93 and switched to LPCM to alleviate issues with these newfangled discs.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1560#post_22994309
> 
> 
> I'm not sure it was a "sound quality" difference as much as it was a level difference. The LPCM seemed a few dB softer than the bitstream. I turned it up 3 dB and then it sounded about the same. We'll check it again on Sunday and you guys can listen for yourselves and see if you can hear a difference.
> 
> 
> Craig



Thanks Craig. As I mentioned, I'm very curious as to the results.


Most of all, have fun you guys!!


----------



## MIkeDuke

Hey Matt, it was really cool to finally meet face to face at Craig's GTG yesterday. I had a good time hanging out and talking with you. I put my feelings on the GTG in Craig's thread. I think you said you were going to get an all Legacy setup. That will be awesome. But I still like my Focal's with the Be tweeter







. I hope you had a good time.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dharel*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1560#post_22994987
> 
> 
> Thanks, Brolic. An Oppo in the mix would be ideal, as I'm running a 93 and switched to LPCM to alleviate issues with these newfangled discs.
> 
> Thanks Craig. As I mentioned, I'm very curious as to the results.
> 
> 
> Most of all, have fun you guys!!


We tried Total Recall again. On bitstream, we got the audio dropouts. We measured the SPL with a RS SPL meter and we were averaging peaks of about 102 dB. We then switched to LPCM and the dropouts disappeared. The levels did indeed drop by about 4 dB. Turning up the MVC by 4 dB restored the dynamics and SQ to the same levels as the bitstream. So, this was not a SQ difference, just a level difference.


Craig


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1560#post_23007912
> 
> 
> Hey Matt, it was really cool to finally meet face to face at Craig's GTG yesterday. I had a good time hanging out and talking with you. I put my feelings on the GTG in Craig's thread. I think you said you were going to get an all Legacy setup. That will be awesome. But I still like my Focal's with the Be tweeter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I hope you had a good time.



It great meeting you yesterday. I had a lot of fun at the G2G and look forward to many more. I forgot to ask you before the day ended—did sitting in the sweet-spot augment your impressions of native v.s. DSX widths at all? I know you’re a 2-channel guy, so I wanted to get your impressions after an evening with DSX on. Yes sir, I’m shooting for the Legacy Focus SE and Marquis HD front soundstage, with Phantom surrounds! I can’t wait to get them inserted into the system (shooting for late March or Early April). Oh you should indeed love your Focals—Beryllium is not a common element and I’m sure that lends those Focals their unique sound, which has been lauded across the board both professionally and by users.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1560#post_23008046
> 
> 
> We tried Total Recall again. On bitstream, we got the audio dropouts. We measured the SPL with a RS SPL meter and we were averaging peaks of about 102 dB. We then switched to LPCM and the dropouts disappeared. The levels did indeed drop by about 4 dB. Turning up the MVC by 4 dB restored the dynamics and SQ to the same levels as the bitstream. So, this was not a SQ difference, just a level difference.
> 
> 
> Craig



Yes indeed! 4dB difference, but one that was compensated for, it was smooth sailing. Craig—I’m still humming Morph the Cat, and yesterday was my first time ever hearing that song. Pure excellence. Who performs that song? I’d love to hear more from whichever artist that was.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Sitting in the sweet spot did make a difference. It sounded better there then it did it last seat so I can understand why Craig likes it like that. That song that you liked so much is by a guy named Donald Fagen. He was one of the founding members of Steely Dan. The name of the song and album is Morph The Cat. The version we heard was off the 5.1 release. Good stuff on the Legacy speakers as well. Mar or April is not too far away. I look forward to seeing the videos on those. If you are in the Philly area, mainly on the weekend, we can probably work something out for you to hear the Beryllium's for yourself. Just brace your self for my picture size. It is nothing like what your or Craig have. Plus my room is tiny compared to yours and Craig's. But I like it







.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1560#post_23007912
> 
> 
> But I still like my Focal's with the Be tweeter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I hope you had a good time.



Funny you brought Focal up. While I never looked at Focal before for home theater, they are on my radar for car audio speakers in a major way. I recently observed in my car that one of the rear channels might be blown out. Believe it or not, it might have blown when watching the crash sequence in Prometheus streamed from my iPad; my car rocks unbelievably to that.


I need to go back to my installer and have them check if it is indeed the speaker blown, or a malfunction with the amp or cabling. If the speaker is blown, I am still deciding what to do. I am extremely proud of my car audio system which is comprised of Boston Acoustics Pro Series speakers. Since they are no longer manufactured, Focal is now the king of car audio. I could try and replace the Boston's with another Pro Series set. Or since this might happen to the other speakers, and warranty support is questionable, I might just replace them all and go with Focal.


At the Focal display I was most impressed with the materials they are made with; some of them being that familiar looking kevlar material on the cones, and that Berrlylium material they use seems attractive. Essentially I see Berrylium as a metal tweeter. I typically prefer silk dome in all of my speakers, but I am unaware of any high-end car systems that are using that.


Regardless, I will let you know if I go down the Focal route.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Sergeant,

If I am correct, a lot of cars that win car audio sound shows have Focal speakers in them. I am sure they kick butt. I had a decent audio setup in my old Pontiac Grand Am. But when I get my new car I don't know if I will just keep the stock version or upgrade. Now I have a JBL system in my car.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1560#post_23009133
> 
> 
> Sergeant,
> 
> If I am correct, a lot of cars that win car audio sound shows have Focal speakers in them. I am sure they kick butt. I had a decent audio setup in my old Pontiac Grand Am. But when I get my new car I don't know if I will just keep the stock version or upgrade. Now I have a JBL system in my car.



Mike,


While I didn't know Focal was so prominent in the car audio shows, from my research and talks with car audiophiles, they would be the only choice worthy of upgrading to. I have to admit they sounded very impressive when I demo'd them. Since I was given a brand new set of Bostons, I had no intention of buying anything from Focal at the time.


In terms of upgrade advice, I guess it really depends how much you drive. Me personally, I drive purely for leisure, so a fancy audio system would not typically be a need. However, given that I am an audiophile outside of my car, I opted to put first class components throughout and be done with it.


I will say that the longer you hold out, the more upgraditis builds up with the little doubts you ask yourself about performance over cheaping out. With that said, I noticed a drastic improvement in sound quality over a typical stock system. The most noticeable difference was the improvement in clarity and almost no distortion to be found with playback.


Interesting FYI - CD players are already starting to be phased out. Given that there are no car stereos that play FLAC or any other lossless format natively, I opted to have a CD player in my stereo.


----------



## dharel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1560#post_23008046
> 
> 
> We tried Total Recall again. On bitstream, we got the audio dropouts. We measured the SPL with a RS SPL meter and we were averaging peaks of about 102 dB. We then switched to LPCM and the dropouts disappeared. The levels did indeed drop by about 4 dB. Turning up the MVC by 4 dB restored the dynamics and SQ to the same levels as the bitstream. So, this was not a SQ difference, just a level difference.
> 
> 
> Craig



Thanks for taking the time to test this out Craig. I'm now scratching my head, wondering if different players affect the LPCM levels differently. I guess it is possible, just not something I've ever heard of until now.


----------



## MIkeDuke

The Be series car speakers are just crazy expensive. But the K2 and Perfomance line are much more afordable. I would need to see what stock sounds like and see what upgraded system they would offer. But let's get back to Matt's fantastic room.


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1580_20#post_23008098
> 
> 
> It great meeting you yesterday. I had a lot of fun at the G2G and look forward to many more. I forgot to ask you before the day ended—did sitting in the sweet-spot augment your impressions of native v.s. DSX widths at all? I know you’re a 2-channel guy, so I wanted to get your impressions after an evening with DSX on. Yes sir, I’m shooting for the Legacy Focus SE and Marquis HD front soundstage, with Phantom surrounds! I can’t wait to get them inserted into the system (shooting for late March or Early April). Oh you should indeed love your Focals—Beryllium is not a common element and I’m sure that lends those Focals their unique sound, which has been lauded across the board both professionally and by users.
> 
> Yes indeed! 4dB difference, but one that was compensated for, it was smooth sailing. Craig—I’m still humming Morph the Cat, and yesterday was my first time ever hearing that song. Pure excellence. Who performs that song? I’d love to hear more from whichever artist that was.



Sounds like you guys had a great time and that is what its all about fun and being around others who enjoy this hobby so much.










The legacy train will pulling into the station it sounds real soon lol!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1590#post_23010936
> 
> 
> Sounds like you guys had a great time and that is what its all about fun and being around others who enjoy this hobby so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The legacy train will pulling into the station it sounds real soon lol!!!



Oh yes, ‘twas buckets of fun in both the social and HT senses. Yeah man—the Legacy Train shall indeed be pulling into the station soon indeed!! The train has definitely left the station and is almost as its destination


----------



## BrolicBeast

I am proud to say that I have completed all importing operations, and my Jriver library is complete. What a relief—now I can just enjoy the experience, which is exactly what I spent much of yesterday evening doing …that is, until Life of Pi, Zero Dark Thirty, Wreck it Ralph, and a number of upcoming amazing movies are released on Blu Ray—then, it’s back to the disc drives I go!


----------



## SergeantYnot

Life of Pi might actually be worth purchasing in 3D. I am looking forward to the reviews on that disc.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1590#post_23012715
> 
> 
> I am proud to say that I have completed all importing operations, and my Jriver library is complete. What a relief—now I can just enjoy the experience, which is exactly what I spent much of yesterday evening doing …that is, until Life of Pi, Zero Dark Thirty, Wreck it Ralph, and a number of upcoming amazing movies are released on Blu Ray—then, it’s back to the disc drives I go!



Brolic,


Will you be installing a 7.2, 9.2, or 11.2? I have speakers enough to do 9.2, but would like to see what all the fuss is about 11.2. I am really surveying my theater space, and am trying to see how to squeeze in 2 more speakers that will actually provide some sonic benefit. I am not sure at this point if I will add them or not.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1590#post_23012715
> 
> 
> I am proud to say that I have completed all importing operations, and my Jriver library is complete. What a relief—now I can just enjoy the experience, which is exactly what I spent much of yesterday evening doing …that is, until Life of Pi, Zero Dark Thirty, Wreck it Ralph, and a number of upcoming amazing movies are released on Blu Ray—then, it’s back to the disc drives I go!


Coolness. I know it will be work, but once I get everything on the server and have Jriver setup, I am sure I will very happy too. I know you can't wait for your speakers either. That will be a very nice upgrade.


----------



## Frohlich

My apology for not reading every post, but did you settle on getting new Legacy speakers? I think that is what I am reading above but not sure I got the context right. If so, I have heard nothing but good things.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frohlich*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1590#post_23013630
> 
> 
> My apology for not reading every post, but did you settle on getting new Legacy speakers? I think that is what I am reading above but not sure I got the context right. If so, I have heard nothing but good things.



Greetings Lord Frolich, Protector of the Natti-Cincian, Realm of (I’m in a Game of Thrones frame of mind after seeing that new trailer),


I currently have two Focus SE speakers, one Marquis HD Center channel, and two Studio HD’s (with a possible addition of another two for wide channels.) in the pipeline. 2013 is the year of the upgrade! I’ve upgraded everything multiple times, while my poor speakers have been quite lonely on the upward journey.

No longer!


----------



## Frohlich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1590#post_23013748
> 
> 
> Greetings Lord Frolich, Protector of the Natti-Cincian, Realm of (I’m in a Game of Thrones frame of mind after seeing that new trailer),
> 
> 
> I currently have two Focus SE speakers, one Marquis HD Center channel, and two Studio HD’s (with a possible addition of another two for wide channels.) in the pipeline. 2013 is the year of the upgrade! I’ve upgraded everything multiple times, while my poor speakers have been quite lonely on the upward journey.
> 
> No longer!



I see you haven't fully recovered from your Viking Ax festival in Chicago










Sounds like a fantastic upgrade. I have never heard Legacy speakers in person but I know they have a stellar reputation and look fantastic to boot. I am sure you will be thrilled. And, I do love Game of Thrones so "House Frohlich" approves of your upgrade and thinks it will make your "manor" even more splendid than it already is


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1590#post_23013748
> 
> 
> Greetings Lord Frolich, Protector of the Natti-Cincian, Realm of (I’m in a Game of Thrones frame of mind after seeing that new trailer),
> 
> 
> I currently have two Focus SE speakers, one Marquis HD Center channel, and two Studio HD’s (with a possible addition of another two for wide channels.) in the pipeline. 2013 is the year of the upgrade! I’ve upgraded everything multiple times, while my poor speakers have been quite lonely on the upward journey.
> 
> No longer!



Let the grinning begin . . .


----------



## SergeantYnot

Brolic,


Not sure if this has been asked before, but what were your thoughts on 2-channel playback of the Oppo 105 analog vs the Integra using HDMI with Audyssey? Did you experiment with HDMI without Audyssey as well?


----------



## SeekingNirvana

I would like to add to that question.....105 vs your Cambridge dac?


----------



## BrolicBeast

Gentlemen, I most certainly have done both comparisons....results are interesting...the 105v.Cambridge is the most complex though....a full write-up will follow once I leave the office.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1590#post_23023255
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> Not sure if this has been asked before, but what were your thoughts on 2-channel playback of the Oppo 105 analog vs the Integra using HDMI with Audyssey? Did you experiment with HDMI without Audyssey as well?



Hey Sarge, overall, HDMI Audyssey through the integra sounds better overall, but with some types of music (female vocals, etc.), the analog outputs raw and unprocessed sound "sweeter." If I had to pick one, I'd go with the HDMI though, as it sounds great with everything!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeekingNirvana*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1590#post_23023315
> 
> 
> I would like to add to that question.....105 vs your Cambridge dac?



In terms of sound quality, the Oppo beats the Cambridge hands down for both analog and USB DAC sound quality....BUT...the Cambridge has a better clocking implementation, as it corrects an inherent delay in the integra (affects the synchronization of music distribution system), while the Oppo cannot.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1590#post_23026203
> 
> 
> Hey Sarge, overall, HDMI Audyssey through the integra sounds better overall, but with some types of music (female vocals, etc.), the analog outputs raw and unprocessed sound "sweeter." If I had to pick one, I'd go with the HDMI though, as it sounds great with everything!
> 
> In terms of sound quality, the Oppo beats the Cambridge hands down for both analog and USB DAC sound quality....BUT...the Cambridge has a better clocking implementation, as it corrects an inherent delay in the integra (affects the synchronization of music distribution system), while the Oppo cannot.



Brolic,


This is very interesting, and not too surprising at the same time either. When I had the Oppo 95, I definitely preferred the bass management of my Pioneer with MCACC over the Oppo. However, there was no contest in 2 channel playback as I easily preferred the Oppo. I chalk this up to a lower quality DAC in my Pioneer. Since your Integra is one of the few processors to have a Burr Brown 32bit DAC, I'm guessing this is pretty comparable to the Sabre in your 105.


I'm getting ready to order an Oppo in the next couple weeks to go with the new Denon 4520 (one of the other few processors out there to have a 32bit BB DAC). Given that I'm probably going to use Audyssey full-time, I will most likely go for the 103.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1590#post_23027535
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> This is very interesting, and not too surprising at the same time either. When I had the Oppo 95, I definitely preferred the bass management of my Pioneer with MCACC over the Oppo. However, there was no contest in 2 channel playback as I easily preferred the Oppo. I chalk this up to a lower quality DAC in my Pioneer. Since your Integra is one of the few processors to have a Burr Brown 32bit DAC, I'm guessing this is pretty comparable to the Sabre in your 105.
> 
> 
> I'm getting ready to order an Oppo in the next couple weeks to go with the new Denon 4520 (one of the other few processors out there to have a 32bit BB DAC). Given that I'm probably going to use Audyssey full-time, I will most likely go for the 103.



The Oppo 105's DACs are superior to the Integra's DACs. The source of my preference is in the sweet EQ that Audyssey provides. In my treated room, the difference are present primarily in the "air" of the performance (HDMI audyssey has more) but with some material, that air is not needed. If you preferred the analog output of the 95 to MACC, you may also prefer that if the 105 to Audyssey.


----------



## Franin

Hey Matt

Been doing a bit of research on video calibration and one company that has caught my eye is chromapure. They do auto calibration packages for the dvdo duo and the lumagen mini radiance. It's just as easy as plug and play, I saw the demo and it does it all for you. Though the lumagen is the better product due to there advance auto calibration package which offers more. While it does its thing you sit back, have a beer and enjoy. I'm getting one hopefully next month, the price is $699 for my version and it saves me paying a video calibrator $650 every time I use him.


I thought I'd share as I knew you were looking at doing your own too. Looking forward to it every 100 hours I can calibrate it to make it spot on.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1590#post_23034057
> 
> 
> Hey Matt
> 
> Been doing a bit of research on video calibration and one company that has caught my eye is chromapure. They do auto calibration packages for the dvdo duo and the lumagen mini radiance. It's just as easy as plug and play, I saw the demo and it does it all for you. Though the lumagen is the better product due to there advance auto calibration package which offers more. While it does its thing you sit back, have a beer and enjoy. I'm getting one hopefully next month, the price is $699 for my version and it saves me paying a video calibrator $650 every time I use him.
> 
> 
> I thought I'd share as I knew you were looking at doing your own too. Looking forward to it every 100 hours I can calibrate it to make it spot on.



Hey Frank! Thanks for sharing mate.....coincidentally, the creator of Chromapure (Tom Huffman) lives in the US--Washington,DC area and he's my calibrator. I've seen him use the Autocalibration on my Lumagen and it's pretty awesome! He tweaks it afterward to perfection after the Autocal is complete. I want to get that $699 bundle because, like you, I'd like to stop paying a calibrator every time there's a change to my system. I'm glad it's compatible with your Duo. It's wild how 100 hrs can make a calibration obsolete. It almost mandates some form of autocalibration for us with Projectors.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1590#post_23034126
> 
> 
> Hey Frank! Thanks for sharing mate.....coincidentally, the creator of Chromapure (Tom Huffman) lives in the US--Washington,DC area and he's my calibrator. I've seen him use the Autocalibration on my Lumagen and it's pretty awesome! He tweaks it afterward to perfection after the Autocal is complete. I want to get that $699 bundle because, like you, I'd like to stop paying a calibrator every time there's a change to my system. I'm glad it's compatible with your Duo. It's wild how 100 hrs can make a calibration obsolete. It almost mandates some form of autocalibration for us with Projectors.



So it worked really well the auto calibration? The only issue im going to have is the length of USB to RS232 as my DVDO is in the next room behind me. Will a USB extension cause any problems? Need to be 100% before I buy.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1590#post_23034154
> 
> 
> So it worked really well the auto calibration? The only issue im going to have is the length of USB to RS232 as my DVDO is in the next room behind me. Will a USB extension cause any problems? Need to be 100% before I buy.



Yes indeed, it works very well! A USB extension should definitely work--but make sure you get an active extension that you can plug in. A passive extension might not work. I had to order two cables before finding one that worked properly--make sure it's a null modem cable. I'll try to find the exact cable I got from Amazon so you know for sure it'll work.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1590#post_23034191
> 
> 
> Yes indeed, it works very well! A USB extension should definitely work--but make sure you get an active extension that you can plug in. A passive extension might not work. I had to order two cables before finding one that worked properly--make sure it's a null modem cable. I'll try to find the exact cable I got from Amazon so you know for sure it'll work.



Another way could be getting a RS232 extension ( null cable), but will look into an active extension USB, thanks for the tip. How long is your extended Active USB? Im hoping to get one around 10m.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1590#post_23012715
> 
> 
> I am proud to say that I have completed all importing operations, and my Jriver library is complete. What a relief—now I can just enjoy the experience, which is exactly what I spent much of yesterday evening doing …that is, until Life of Pi, Zero Dark Thirty, Wreck it Ralph, and a number of upcoming amazing movies are released on Blu Ray—then, it’s back to the disc drives I go!



Some people just like to live dangerously.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1590#post_23034211
> 
> 
> Another way could be getting a RS232 extension ( null cable), but will look into an active extension USB, thanks for the tip. How long is your extended Active USB? Im hoping to get one around 10m.



Actually, the RS232 extension is much better than the usb extension cable. Alternately, a sure-fire way would probably be to use an usb extension cable for the colorometer-->laptop connection, and set up everything else close to your equipment room. .


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1590#post_23035165
> 
> 
> Some people just like to live dangerously.



Living on the edge, bro!


----------



## BrolicBeast

For all my gamers out there, Crysis 3 is a visual stunner! BUT......if you're using a projector, you must set the lamp to it's brightest mode in order to truly appreciate the graphics. Modes for accurate reproduction of colors in movies simply don't transfer that well to gaming in a projection-based setup.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1590#post_23035223
> 
> 
> Actually, the RS232 extension is much better than the usb extension cable. Alternately, a sure-fire way would probably be to use an usb extension cable for the colorometer-->laptop connection, and set up everything else close to your equipment room.



Thanks for your help.


Will have a look which will work best.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1590#post_23034126
> 
> 
> Hey Frank! Thanks for sharing mate.....coincidentally, the creator of Chromapure (Tom Huffman) lives in the US--Washington,DC area and he's my calibrator. I've seen him use the Autocalibration on my Lumagen and it's pretty awesome! He tweaks it afterward to perfection after the Autocal is complete. I want to get that $699 bundle because, like you, I'd like to stop paying a calibrator every time there's a change to my system. I'm glad it's compatible with your Duo. It's wild how 100 hrs can make a calibration obsolete. It almost mandates some form of autocalibration for us with Projectors.



I use a different auto cal program from SpectraCal and my Lumagen XD. While it does automate a lot of the work, setting brightness, contrast and sharpness is performed by the end user, with patterns provided by the SpectrCal software.


Does ChromaPure set those items totally and completely automatically??? If so, I might consider switching.!


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1590#post_23035335
> 
> 
> For all my gamers out there, Crysis 3 is a visual stunner! BUT......if you're using a projector, you must set the lamp to it's brightest mode in order to truly appreciate the graphics. Modes for accurate reproduction of colors in movies simply don't transfer that well to gaming in a projection-based setup.



Brolic,


This is very much noticed on my projector as well. I have 3 global video modes that I can set. Mode 1 I have set for movies. Mode 2 has brightness boosted for 3D movies, and mode 3 is for gaming. Mode 3 is on maximum brightness, with some color tweaking since games can be unforgiving with the huge palette of colors.


On that note, I have to admit I was not that blown away with Crysis 3. Perhaps this was because it was a demo on my Xbox. Was Crysis played on your PC or console? It would be a worthwhile test to see how the console demo differs from the PC version.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1590#post_23036709
> 
> 
> I use a different auto cal program from SpectraCal and my Lumagen XD. While it does automate a lot of the work, setting brightness, contrast and sharpness is performed by the end user, with patterns provided by the SpectrCal software.
> 
> 
> Does ChromaPure set those items totally and completely automatically??? If so, I might consider switching.!



I haven't done it myself--I can't remember if it was automated when Tom was baselining with the autocal though. I think Calman and Chromapure are pretty comparable though.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1590#post_23039348
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> This is very much noticed on my projector as well. I have 3 global video modes that I can set. Mode 1 I have set for movies. Mode 2 has brightness boosted for 3D movies, and mode 3 is for gaming. Mode 3 is on maximum brightness, with some color tweaking since games can be unforgiving with the huge palette of colors.
> 
> 
> On that note, I have to admit I was not that blown away with Crysis 3. Perhaps this was because it was a demo on my Xbox. Was Crysis played on your PC or console? It would be a worthwhile test to see how the console demo differs from the PC version.



Yes indeed Sarge--the world of projection is not a one-size-fits-all affair! I'm playing Crysis 3 on my console (Xbox360)--my gaming PC was re-purposed as my media server (I'll be building a new one as soon as another killer game is released, so I have Crysis 3 + 1 to justify the build.) The game looks pretty good for a console game--although I keep my Darbee Darblet pretty high for games, and it does wonders. I haven't tried it without the Darbee Darblet though.


----------



## SergeantYnot

Brolic,


Have you had a chance to play Halo 4? If not, get that on your projector ASAP. That is a visual treat indeed, and one of the most colorful games I have seen on Xbox. This game, in my opinion, is the second best looking game after the first Gears of War (I'm looking forward to the new GOW with Unreal 4).


The sound is also incredible. I have always been impressed with Xbox's 5.1 surround sound capabilities since the original Halo and Doom 3 came out back in the day. While I feel that almost all hollywood movies are generally focused on the front soundstage for the majority of a soundtrack and forget about the rear channels, games like Halo 4 make you feel truly immersed in a 360 degree environment.


----------



## SergeantYnot

Brolic,


I just watched your J-River video, and had a couple of questions about the way you chain your audio and video.


1. I see that your HTPC is connected to the Oppo input, where the Oppo outputs video via HDMI. Are you outputting any video from your Integra, or just using that for audio?


2. I heard you mentioned sending the audio PCM vs Bitstreaming. Have you tested sending the audio via multichannel analog to the Integra instead of HDMI? Theoretically shouldn't the Oppo do all decoding onboard and then output to the Integra?


3. My understanding is that HDMI 2 does not utilize the full QDEO capabilities of the Oppo. You are using the HDMI 1 output for video, and HDMI 2 for audio to the Integra, correct?


4. Have you ever tested the video processing of your Integra? (I mean by connecting your video like this: HTPC -> Oppo -> Integra -> Lumagen/Darbee -> Projector). Or does the Integra contaminate the video signal?


5. When you select music playback, how is J-River sending the audio signal and being decoded? (meaning, does the Oppo/Integra interpret the music as stereo playback and play in some kind of Pure Direct mode? Is this done automatically, or do you need to direct the Integra to do this?


6. Going back to PCM vs Bitstreaming, is J-River sending the audio/video to the Oppo unprocessed?


By the way, J-River looks sweet! Looks like XBMC on steroids.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1620#post_23042424
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> Have you had a chance to play Halo 4? If not, get that on your projector ASAP. That is a visual treat indeed, and one of the most colorful games I have seen on Xbox. This game, in my opinion, is the second best looking game after the first Gears of War (I'm looking forward to the new GOW with Unreal 4).
> 
> 
> The sound is also incredible. I have always been impressed with Xbox's 5.1 surround sound capabilities since the original Halo and Doom 3 came out back in the day. While I feel that almost all hollywood movies are generally focused on the front soundstage for the majority of a soundtrack and forget about the rear channels, games like Halo 4 make you feel truly immersed in a 360 degree environment.



Halo 4 is an absolute stunner—visually and audibly. The weapons sound authentic, which is amazing since they don’t even exist in real life, the ambiance and attention to visual detail is truly amazing. I’ve also been quite impressed with the surround experiences that Microsoft has been providing through its systems. The only PS3 games that audible shines, in my opinion, are Killzones 2 & 3, as well as Uncharted 2 and 3 (Uncompressed track on 3 is impressive). Gaming uses the entire soundstage in a far more immersive manner than movies and other media. When I just want to be wowed, I throw in Halo 4, Crysis 2, GoW3. Ear-to-ear smiles ensue!


I answered your below questions in all capital letters, so my responses are included in the quote box:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1620#post_23042779
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> I just watched your J-River video, and had a couple of questions about the way you chain your audio and video.
> 
> 
> 1. I see that your HTPC is connected to the Oppo input, where the Oppo outputs video via HDMI. Are you outputting any video from your Integra, or just using that for audio?
> 
> 
> I ACTUALLY OUTPUT VIDEO VIA INTEGRA FOR MY SECONDARY DISPLAY (MONITOR TO THE RIGHT OF THE ROOM)
> 
> 
> 2. I heard you mentioned sending the audio PCM vs Bitstreaming. Have you tested sending the audio via multichannel analog to the Integra instead of HDMI? Theoretically shouldn't the Oppo do all decoding onboard and then output to the Integra?
> 
> 
> SINCE THE OPPO INPUT ONLY ACCEPTS A LPCM SIGNAL, I DO NOT BITSTREAM AT ALL (ALTHOUGH MY EARLY ATTEMPTS AT IT WERE QUITE FRUSTRATING, ALBEIT FRUITFUL IN THE LOSSY DOLBY/DTS REALM). FOR VERY HIGH RES AUDIO, THE USB DAC RECEIVES THE SIGNAL FROM THE COMPUTER (MORE ON THIS IN QUESTION 5’S RESPONSE) AND FOR MOVIES W/ HD AUDIO, THE AUDIO IS SENT FROM THE PC, ROUTED THROUGH THE OPPO WHERE THE OPPO APPLIES THE BASS MAANGEMENT SETTINGS FOR THE CROWSON TRANSDUCER, AND THEN SPITS THE AUDIO SIGNAL TO THE INTEGRA, WHILE THE VIDEO SIGNAL GETS SENT TO THE LUMAGEN RADIANCE PROCESSOR.
> 
> 
> 3. My understanding is that HDMI 2 does not utilize the full QDEO capabilities of the Oppo. You are using the HDMI 1 output for video, and HDMI 2 for audio to the Integra, correct?
> 
> 
> YES SIR, YOU CARE CORRECT—HDMI2 DOES NOT USE THE QDEO CAPABILITIES, ALTHOUGH IT DOES USE A DECENT VIDEO PROCESSOR,. I UTILIZE HDMI 1 FOR VIDEO AND HDMI 2 FOR AUDIO.
> 
> 
> 4. Have you ever tested the video processing of your Integra? (I mean by connecting your video like this: HTPC -> Oppo -> Integra -> Lumagen/Darbee -> Projector). Or does the Integra contaminate the video signal?
> 
> 
> ALL MY NON-OPPO/HTPC SOURCES GO RIGHT TO THE INTEGRA—SO APPLE TV, XBOX, PS3, ETC. ALL GO THROUGH THE INTEGRA, WHICH THEN SENDS THE SIGNAL TO THE LIMAGEN. NOW, I SKIP THE INTEGRA FOR THE OPPO AND HTPC BECAUSE VIDEO PROCESSORS, EVEN IN DIRECT MODE, INTRODUCE A MINOR MEASURABLE CHROMA ERROR. IT’S NOT NOTICABLE IN REGULAR PROGRAMMING, BUT TO MAKE SURE I GET THE MOST PRISTINE PICTURE POSSIBLE, I ENSURE A DIRECT CONNECTION TO THE LUMAGEN FOR THE OPPO AND HTPC.
> 
> 
> 5. When you select music playback, how is J-River sending the audio signal and being decoded? (meaning, does the Oppo/Integra interpret the music as stereo playback and play in some kind of Pure Direct mode? Is this done automatically, or do you need to direct the Integra to do this?
> 
> 
> JRIVER DECODES THE MUSIC AND DETERMINES HOW MANY CHANNELS, AND SENDS THAT SIGNAL VIA HDMI TO THE OPPO, WHICH THEN ROUTES THE PCM SIGNAL TO THE INTEGRA. JRIVER HAS A DSP THAT WILL ALLOW THE USER TO CONVERT ANY RESOLUTION OT ANY OTHER RESOLUTION---SO MY 192/24 NORAH JONES FLAC ALBUM PLAYS AT 192/24 VIA USB DAC, BUT OVER HDMI, DUE TO MY HDMI BOARD LIMITATIONS, I HAVE THE DSP DOWNCONVERT THE 192/24 SIGNAL TO 96/24 AND IT PLAYS WITHOUT A HITCH.
> 
> 
> 6. Going back to PCM vs Bitstreaming, is J-River sending the audio/video to the Oppo unprocessed?
> 
> 
> JRIVER IS DOING THE LPCM PROCESSING—THE OPPO IS OPERATING AS A PASSTHROUGH. I AM ONLY PASSING THE AUDIO SIGNAL THROUGH THE OPPO SO IT CAN RECEIVE THE LFE SIGNALAND SEND TO MY CROWSON TRANSDUCERS VIA ANALOG OUTPUT (THAT AND THE DIRECT TO LUMAGEN CONNECTION OF THE OPPO ON THE VIDEO SIDE).
> 
> 
> By the way, J-River looks sweet! Looks like XBMC on steroids.
> 
> 
> IT REALLY IS A MONSTER OF A PROGRAM. I JUST MOVED ALL MY BLU RAY SHELVING UPSTAIRS TO THE MEDIA ROOM.. I PUT A SPARE GIK 242 ACOUSTIC PANEL ON THE WALL WHERE THE BOOKSHELF USED TO BE  I CAN’T WAIT TO GET MEASURING AND THEN RUN AUDYSSEY ONCE THE SPEAKER UPGRADE IS COMPLETE.


----------



## pokekevin

Psssh the warthog sounded horrible in halo 4!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1620#post_23043667
> 
> 
> Psssh the warthog sounded horrible in halo 4!



Lol, I didn't mind it, although I didn't use it much. When possible, I eschew the Warthog in favor of the Ghost.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I don't play Halo, but I have seen a few episodes of red vs blue. Freakin hysterical.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1620#post_23043921
> 
> 
> Lol, I didn't mind it, although I didn't use it much. When possible, I eschew the Warthog in favor of the Ghost.



I use Human-Made whenever possible to support the UNSC...you should too....


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1620#post_23043989
> 
> 
> I don't play Halo, but I have seen a few episodes of red vs blue. Freakin hysterical.



Lol, you have got to try it man!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1620#post_23044020
> 
> 
> I use Human-Made whenever possible to support the UNSC...you should too....



But Human-Made is so darn unreliable. Lol.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1620#post_23044020
> 
> 
> I use Human-Made whenever possible to support the UNSC...you should too....



Well, the only human conveyance I like anymore is the Scorpion.


Besides, this is the first game where the machine gun is just as powerful as the alien weapons. Halo 2 was a disaster with the lack of bullets and weak machine guns. My personal favorite weapon has always been the Covenant assualt rifle, which got butchered in Halo 4.


----------



## SergeantYnot

Brolic,


Thanks for the answers, very informative. I have a couple of follow-ups (in bold):


4. Have you ever tested the video processing of your Integra? (I mean by connecting your video like this: HTPC -> Oppo -> Integra -> Lumagen/Darbee -> Projector). Or does the Integra contaminate the video signal?


ALL MY NON-OPPO/HTPC SOURCES GO RIGHT TO THE INTEGRA—SO APPLE TV, XBOX, PS3, ETC. ALL GO THROUGH THE INTEGRA, WHICH THEN SENDS THE SIGNAL TO THE LIMAGEN. NOW, I SKIP THE INTEGRA FOR THE OPPO AND HTPC BECAUSE VIDEO PROCESSORS, EVEN IN DIRECT MODE, INTRODUCE A MINOR MEASURABLE CHROMA ERROR. IT’S NOT NOTICABLE IN REGULAR PROGRAMMING, BUT TO MAKE SURE I GET THE MOST PRISTINE PICTURE POSSIBLE, I ENSURE A DIRECT CONNECTION TO THE LUMAGEN FOR THE OPPO AND HTPC.

*Out of curiosity, did you ever try using the other HDMI input of your Oppo with one of your consoles instead of going to the Integra? If so, was there any picture quality gain over connecting that way instead of the Integra? I'm very curious if there's a benefit in this matter since I would like to route my Xbox to the Oppo's input.*



5. When you select music playback, how is J-River sending the audio signal and being decoded? (meaning, does the Oppo/Integra interpret the music as stereo playback and play in some kind of Pure Direct mode? Is this done automatically, or do you need to direct the Integra to do this?


JRIVER DECODES THE MUSIC AND DETERMINES HOW MANY CHANNELS, AND SENDS THAT SIGNAL VIA HDMI TO THE OPPO, WHICH THEN ROUTES THE PCM SIGNAL TO THE INTEGRA. JRIVER HAS A DSP THAT WILL ALLOW THE USER TO CONVERT ANY RESOLUTION OT ANY OTHER RESOLUTION---SO MY 192/24 NORAH JONES FLAC ALBUM PLAYS AT 192/24 VIA USB DAC, BUT OVER HDMI, DUE TO MY HDMI BOARD LIMITATIONS, I HAVE THE DSP DOWNCONVERT THE 192/24 SIGNAL TO 96/24 AND IT PLAYS WITHOUT A HITCH.

*I remember you asked a few weeks back about "upsampling" music to 192khz, was this the reason? Do you notice any sonic difference between 96/24 and upsampled 192/24? Also, it sounds like you are using HDMI audio and the USB DAC for music playback. Do you have a preference for either connection?*


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1620#post_23044369
> 
> 
> Lol, you have got to try it man!
> 
> But Human-Made is so darn unreliable. Lol.



I actually like the light rifles...in MP. In single player its ...eh. We should all join up on Live sometime!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1620#post_23044379
> 
> 
> Well, the only human conveyance I like anymore is the Scorpion.
> 
> 
> Besides, this is the first game where the machine gun is just as powerful as the alien weapons. Halo 2 was a disaster with the lack of bullets and weak machine guns. My personal favorite weapon has always been the Covenant assualt rifle, which got butchered in Halo 4.



Tell me about it--the lack of ammo--especially in the earlier parts of Halo 2 nearly drove me insane!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1620#post_23044439
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answers, very informative. I have a couple of follow-ups (in bold):
> 
> 
> 4. Have you ever tested the video processing of your Integra? (I mean by connecting your video like this: HTPC -> Oppo -> Integra -> Lumagen/Darbee -> Projector). Or does the Integra contaminate the video signal?
> 
> 
> ALL MY NON-OPPO/HTPC SOURCES GO RIGHT TO THE INTEGRA—SO APPLE TV, XBOX, PS3, ETC. ALL GO THROUGH THE INTEGRA, WHICH THEN SENDS THE SIGNAL TO THE LIMAGEN. NOW, I SKIP THE INTEGRA FOR THE OPPO AND HTPC BECAUSE VIDEO PROCESSORS, EVEN IN DIRECT MODE, INTRODUCE A MINOR MEASURABLE CHROMA ERROR. IT’S NOT NOTICABLE IN REGULAR PROGRAMMING, BUT TO MAKE SURE I GET THE MOST PRISTINE PICTURE POSSIBLE, I ENSURE A DIRECT CONNECTION TO THE LUMAGEN FOR THE OPPO AND HTPC.
> 
> *Out of curiosity, did you ever try using the other HDMI input of your Oppo with one of your consoles instead of going to the Integra? If so, was there any picture quality gain over connecting that way instead of the Integra? I'm very curious if there's a benefit in this matter since I would like to route my Xbox to the Oppo's input.*
> 
> 
> I TRIED THIS LAST NIGHT AND IT CHANGED MY LIFE! DUDE--IT'S AWESOME....AND I GOT TO FEEL THE EFFECTS OF MY TACTILE TRANSDUCERS IN A GAME...ABSOLUTELY IMMERSIVE!
> 
> 
> 5. When you select music playback, how is J-River sending the audio signal and being decoded? (meaning, does the Oppo/Integra interpret the music as stereo playback and play in some kind of Pure Direct mode? Is this done automatically, or do you need to direct the Integra to do this?
> 
> 
> JRIVER DECODES THE MUSIC AND DETERMINES HOW MANY CHANNELS, AND SENDS THAT SIGNAL VIA HDMI TO THE OPPO, WHICH THEN ROUTES THE PCM SIGNAL TO THE INTEGRA. JRIVER HAS A DSP THAT WILL ALLOW THE USER TO CONVERT ANY RESOLUTION OT ANY OTHER RESOLUTION---SO MY 192/24 NORAH JONES FLAC ALBUM PLAYS AT 192/24 VIA USB DAC, BUT OVER HDMI, DUE TO MY HDMI BOARD LIMITATIONS, I HAVE THE DSP DOWNCONVERT THE 192/24 SIGNAL TO 96/24 AND IT PLAYS WITHOUT A HITCH.
> 
> *I remember you asked a few weeks back about "upsampling" music to 192khz, was this the reason? Do you notice any sonic difference between 96/24 and upsampled 192/24? Also, it sounds like you are using HDMI audio and the USB DAC for music playback. Do you have a preference for either connection?*
> 
> 
> THIS IS EXACTLY WHY I ASKED THAT QUESTION. I HADN'T YET TRIED IT, BUT WANTED TO KNOW. I WENT AHEAD AND TRIED IT, AND THE UPSAMPLED/DOWNSAMPLED TRACKS SOUND REMARKABLE SIMILAR. THE USB DAC IS HANDS-DOWN SUPERIOR FOR MUSIC, BUT HDMI IS DARN GOOD AS WELL. FOR DEMOS AND KICK-BACK LISTENING SESSIONS, I USE HDMI W/ THE DOWNSAMPLING (THE ON-SCREEN INTERFACE IS A PLUS)--BUT WHEN i REALLY WANT TO BE ABSORBED INTO THE MUSIC IN A SERIOUS LISTENING SESSION, I USE THE USB DAC WITH THE TOUCH INTERFACE ONMY TABLET/PHONE.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1620#post_23044785
> 
> 
> I actually like the light rifles...in MP. In single player its ...eh. We should all join up on Live sometime!



We certainly should! My gamertag is: Wrath_Of_Manchu


----------



## SergeantYnot

Brolic,


I take it your audio experience has improved drastically by connecting the Xbox to the Oppo. Is this just because of the transducers, or are there any other sonic benefits? The audio is being sent PCM to the Integra, so it should still be Dolby Digital, correct? Or is there any additional onboard processing being done now?


Will you be leaving this Input like this from now on?


----------



## SergeantYnot

Has anyone played any of the Spartan Ops missions? I think we should startup a Live session sometime.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1620#post_23047101
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> I take it your audio experience has improved drastically by connecting the Xbox to the Oppo. Is this just because of the transducers, or are there any other sonic benefits? The audio is being sent PCM to the Integra, so it should still be Dolby Digital, correct? Or is there any additional onboard processing being done now?
> 
> 
> Will you be leaving this Input like this from now on?



Hey Sarge, the marriage of the games to tactile transduction had the largest impact. The audio was, for me, unchanged. Video was better though--likely due to the Qdeo chip.  a win-win experiment. I am leaving it set up like this!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1620#post_23047105
> 
> 
> Has anyone played any of the Spartan Ops missions? I think we should startup a Live session sometime.



I still haven't started the spartan ops missions...been saving those for a software drought. I definitely like the idea of striking up a session in Spartan Ops!


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1620#post_23048356
> 
> 
> I still haven't started the spartan ops missions...been saving those for a software drought. I definitely like the idea of striking up a session in Spartan Ops!



Spartan Ops missions are just recycled elements of the game and the dialogue is SOO corny with a lot of 1 liners! You do get a lot of XP though


----------



## Burgundy83

*You have done an excellent job with your theater! Amazing







*


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Burgundy83*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1620#post_23048606
> 
> *You have done an excellent job with your theater! Amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thank you very much madam Burgundy!


----------



## BrolicBeast

This weekend, I will be attending my first trade show: AXPONA! I learned yesterday that Seaton Sound will be there, so that will be my first stop. Ms. Brolic shall be accompanying me; she loves my Rosenut Seaton Submersive F2’s, so I’m looking forward to showing her the other products of Seaton Sound. Next is the Legacy Audio room, where I plan to spend quite a bit of time…after that, I’ll just walk around and experience new equipment that I’ve only read about in magazines. Because I’m an avid researcher, and have limited time, I have little interest in uber-high-end speakers and equipment so I will be focusing mostly on attainable (sub $20k) gear. I will certainly be exploring the well-known brands and will be investigating all-new brands that fall into that category.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1620#post_23056028
> 
> 
> This weekend, I will be attending my first trade show: AXPONA! I learned yesterday that Seaton Sound will be there, so that will be my first stop. Ms. Brolic shall be accompanying me; she loves my Rosenut Seaton Submersive F2’s, so I’m looking forward to showing her the other products of Seaton Sound. Next is the Legacy Audio room, where I plan to spend quite a bit of time…after that, I’ll just walk around and experience new equipment that I’ve only read about in magazines. Because I’m an avid researcher, and have limited time, I have little interest in uber-high-end speakers and equipment so I will be focusing mostly on attainable (sub $20k) gear. I will certainly be exploring the well-known brands and will be investigating all-new brands that fall into that category.



Hey Matt, how are you buddy? Looking forward to read your experience at the trade show ( never been to one ) and its good to see Ms Brolic shares your passion in the HT world.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1620#post_23047105
> 
> 
> Has anyone played any of the Spartan Ops missions? I think we should startup a Live session sometime.



Nope Ive played Fight Night 4 and beat Mike Tyson and Muhammed ALI on the Xbox 360. My control sticks are starting to get worn


----------



## SergeantYnot

Brolic,


Take a peek over at the Denon/Marantz booth to see if they have anything beyond the Denon 4520/Marantz 8801, as well as any other popular AVR manufacturers and see if they are announcing HDMI 2.0 yet.


Have fun!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1620#post_23056028
> 
> 
> This weekend, I will be attending my first trade show: AXPONA! I learned yesterday that Seaton Sound will be there, so that will be my first stop. Ms. Brolic shall be accompanying me; she loves my Rosenut Seaton Submersive F2’s, so I’m looking forward to showing her the other products of Seaton Sound. Next is the Legacy Audio room, where I plan to spend quite a bit of time…after that, I’ll just walk around and experience new equipment that I’ve only read about in magazines. Because I’m an avid researcher, and have limited time, I have little interest in uber-high-end speakers and equipment so I will be focusing mostly on attainable (sub $20k) gear. I will certainly be exploring the well-known brands and will be investigating all-new brands that fall into that category.



To me, the nice thing about Legacy speakers is that many of them go low enough in the bass that a sub is not essential. Great if you're in a small place like I am, where space is at a premium. That said, Legacy _does_ make subs, though I don't know much about them.


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1640_20#post_23056028
> 
> 
> This weekend, I will be attending my first trade show: AXPONA! I learned yesterday that Seaton Sound will be there, so that will be my first stop. Ms. Brolic shall be accompanying me; she loves my Rosenut Seaton Submersive F2’s, so I’m looking forward to showing her the other products of Seaton Sound. Next is the Legacy Audio room, where I plan to spend quite a bit of time…after that, I’ll just walk around and experience new equipment that I’ve only read about in magazines. Because I’m an avid researcher, and have limited time, I have little interest in uber-high-end speakers and equipment so I will be focusing mostly on attainable (sub $20k) gear. I will certainly be exploring the well-known brands and will be investigating all-new brands that fall into that category.



You guys enjoy the show and maybe some fun in a great city!! I look forward to any reports on the highs and lows of the show!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1620#post_23056041
> 
> 
> Hey Matt, how are you buddy? Looking forward to read your experience at the trade show ( never been to one ) and its good to see Ms Brolic shares your passion in the HT world.



Hey Frank! What's up man? I'll definitely be sharing my experience from the show tomorrow. I'm currently in a nearby casino (for the restaurant, as I do not believe in gambling) and I'm very excited to hit the floor tomorrow.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1620#post_23056242
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> Take a peek over at the Denon/Marantz booth to see if they have anything beyond the Denon 4520/Marantz 8801, as well as any other popular AVR manufacturers and see if they are announcing HDMI 2.0 yet.
> 
> 
> Have fun!



Oh I'll definitely be heading to the Denon room. I'm a huge Denon fan.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1620#post_23057625
> 
> 
> To me, the nice thing about Legacy speakers is that many of them go low enough in the bass that a sub is not essential. Great if you're in a small place like I am, where space is at a premium. That said, Legacy _does_ make subs, though I don't know much about them.



Man, recent events mean I may actually be doing just that (no subs in one of my rooms) I ran across a killer deal that will allow me to scoop up a demo set of Triad Platinums (LCR &Center) in ADDITION to my current Legacy order. One setup is going in the media room and one's going in the theater. Overkill? No such thing 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1620#post_23058798
> 
> 
> You guys enjoy the show and maybe some fun in a great city!! I look forward to any reports on the highs and lows of the show!!!



Greetings! I'll definitely be posting the highlights that I come across at the show. Seaton, Legacy, and Triad are the first rooms for me. All others shall fall into place


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1620#post_23062541
> 
> 
> Hey Frank! What's up man? I'll definitely be sharing my experience from the show tomorrow. I'm currently in a nearby casino (for the restaurant, as I do not believe in gambling) and I'm very excited to hit the floor tomorrow.


Looking forward in reading your review Matt


> Quote:
> Oh I'll definitely be heading to the Denon room. I'm a huge Denon fan.
> 
> Man, recent events mean I may actually be doing just that (no subs in one of my rooms) I ran across a killer deal that will allow me to scoop up a demo set of Triad Platinums (LCR &Center) in ADDITION to my current Legacy order. One setup is going in the media room and one's going in the theater. Overkill? No such thing


Thats an awesome score there Matt.


----------



## BrolicBeast

AXPONAAAA!!!!! Post-show recap is forthcoming


----------



## SergeantYnot

Nice. How did you like the buffet at Rivers casino?


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1620#post_23062541
> 
> 
> Man, recent events mean I may actually be doing just that (no subs in one of my rooms) I ran across a killer deal that will allow me to scoop up a demo set of Triad Platinums (LCR &Center) in ADDITION to my current Legacy order. One setup is going in the media room and one's going in the theater. Overkill? No such thing


Now that is quite a find. Having both sets of speakers really puts you up there with the top of the class now. Will the Triad's go in your theater and then the Legacies go in your media room? Two awesome speaker setups in one place. Man are you going to have fun. Can't wait to hear reports on both systems.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1620#post_23065077
> 
> 
> Nice. How did you like the buffet at Rivers casino?



The buffet was spectacular--at first, I was a bit iffy because I'm a vegetarian and am extremely picky of the dairy I eat; however, their selection was pretty great. Mushroom, spring peas, and tofu were responsible for making mi estomago quite full!!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1650#post_23066347
> 
> 
> Now that is quite a find. Having both sets of speakers really puts you up there with the top of the class now. Will the Triad's go in your theater and then the Legacies go in your media room? Two awesome speaker setups in one place. Man are you going to have fun. Can't wait to hear reports on both systems.



Still battling, but I'm leaning toward placing the Plats in the theater, The Legacies are very bass capable on their own and would perform very well in the media room (which is an enclosed rectangle, allowing me to acoustically treat it to my heart's content), while the Plats--by design--require subs, which will already be in the theater.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1650#post_23067182
> 
> 
> Still battling, but I'm leaning toward placing the Plats in the theater, The Legacies are very bass capable on their own and would perform very well in the media room (which is an enclosed rectangle, allowing me to acoustically treat it to my heart's content), while the Plats--by design--require subs, which will already be in the theater.



I will play devil's advocate on this one. Since you had your heart set on the Legacy's for your theater, this might be a sign that the Legacy's aren't meant to be if the Triads take their place...


----------



## BrolicBeast

AXPONA 2013 - Matt's Impressions:


Let me start by saying that the rooms I took pictures in were the rooms that really left an impact. We visited I'd say 80% of the rooms (and attended a neat seminar of ripping Vynil to high-res files.)

****SEATON SOUND****


Seaton Catalyst system--these Cat-12 speakers were POWERFUL, and with a Cat-8 for a center channel, two F2's up front, and HPs in the rear, this was definitely an amazing demo. What I loved is that Mark understands that, in matters of passion, scope should never be a limiting factor. AXPONA is an audio show, but Mark--knowing his customers and fans--definitely had movie demonstrations on tap, ready to provide. We saw a demo of the Iron Man 2 Racetrack scene, and the impact was--in a word-astounding.

 

 


Meeting Mark was the highlight of the show for me--he's an awesome guy, and he actually knew my name when I walked in, which shows how dedicated Mark is to his customers. He brought up some emails we exchanged a while back, and even mentioned my Submersive F2 unboxing video (at which point, I thought I was going to do a man-faint. lol) But seriously, he's a great person to speak with. I met Kevin as well, who is a cool guy and quite knowledgable.

 

****LEGACY AUDIO****


Legacy Aeris--absolutely beautiful in person. Interestingly, when viewed head-on, they look like plain, tall speakers, but if you step ten degrees in any direction, they will FLOOR you with their visual presence. They sound very very nice, although in all honesty, I felt they were about on par with the Focus SE's (which I did not hear on Sunday, but have heard at Dennis' (Dmark1) place. I believe the Aeris is for systems without Subwoofers! Also, i heard the Whispers....mind=blown!

 


Meeting Bill Dudleston, President and Chief Engineer at Legacy Audio, was a little different from meeting Mark--perhaps it was because he was exhausted, but, Bill didn't seem too personable. I won't knock him for it because three consecutive days of talking and demoing can be draining.

 


To give you an idea of how tall the Focus SE's are

 


BTW. let me add that I heard a Legacy Whisper demo yesterday that amazed me--it was a raw recording, untouched by engineers. The dynamic range was INSANE and at multiple points, folks jumped in their seats when the Drum kicked in. It was definitely one of the best sounding speakers I heard at the show.

****BURMEISTER AUDIO****


This was the Burmeister Audio room, with Genesis Speakers. These are a unique di-polw design that effectively eliminates the "sweet-spot" by angling a mid-range and tweeter up on the top-rear of the speaker. It bounces of the wall and does something amazing--the Burmeister rep walked back and forth across the front soundstage, and there was no interruption in the soundstage. I know it sounds crazy, but it's one of those things you have to hear to believe. Blocking a speaker did not block the sound.

 


Behold, Burmeuster's $50k HTPC. This thing better be running Windows 39, with a service pack released daily.

 

****JANSZEN****


These speakers sounded very very good. This was the Janszen room and the speakers in the picture below are ELECTROSTATIC speakers. The technolgy applied after the ES film is great--resonances are captured directly behind the woofers, hwich is a concept I like, as dipole design can wreak havok on smaller rooms. The sound was sublime here--but you definitely had to be in the sweet spot to really be enveloped in the audio. Well, what speakers (excepting the Genesis speakers above) DON'T require a sweet spot? Very few, so this isn't a knock on that requirement for the Janszens.

 


****BORDER PATROL****


These speakers were absolutely hideous in person, but MERCY--they put out an excellent sound. This compamy is called Border Patrol. Why on earth a company would want to name itself after a federal agency, I do not know. I just know that the sound was a knockout--definitely in the top-five I heard at the show.

 


***BOGDAN AUDIO***


Let me be very clear about this: Bogdan Audio had the absolute best sound of the entire show. The ENTIRE show. Standing by a window, Ms. Brolic and I begin hearing a violin play from the room right next to a window. I (thinking I know it all) assume that some company is pulling a stunt by having a real violinist play. I walk into the room, and lo and behold--it's the speakers. The bookshelves (hardly can fit on a bookshelf) was just a mind-blowing experience. Mr. Bogdan builds all of these speakers by hand and the quality definitely shows!

 

****SALK SOUND****


Here, we find the Salk room. Those Salk Soundscape 8's are really a great sounding speaker, and they look like a million bucks. What can I say that hasn't already been said on countless forums and web=boards....this is a great company and you can hear every dollar of the speakers' worth just by hitting "play."

 

****SOUND HEMISPHERE****

The Sound Hemisphere was second only to the Seaton room in terms of sheer value and personality. The designer and engineer were in the room--this is a company that has been up for about 6 months. I almost walked away with a pair--but having multiple audio pursuits underway meant that I could do no such thing. The sound is very good--the aluminum magnesium tweeter did very well with Jazz. These guys were a pleasure to talk to, and I think we spend a good 30 minutes in here just hanging out. We took our jackets off, and just talked audio. Ms. Brolic lauded the pristine quality of the rosewood finish on the larger speakers (praise from a woman on the choice of finish means you're doing something right fellas)!

 


What an enjoyable experience this was! My first trade-show will certainly not be my last. Next stop: Capital Audio Fest (in my backyard, no less







).


----------



## MIkeDuke

Glad you had a good time at the show Matt. Yea, it's always nice to hear gear that you may never have a chance to listen to otherwise. I have always enjoyed my time at CES and T.H.E show. There is another audio show in NY in April. That may be a bit far though, Just an idea.


----------



## prepress

Brolic,


Nice impressions and photos. If I had room and money to burn, I might consider parting with my beloved Mirages and going for some Legacy speakers. Those Aeris speakers make me think of a harp (I'll stick with the Focus, I think). But I bet they sound great. And it's great you were able to go to AXPONA and have some fun in the process. Again, _do not_ take lightly the fact your significant other shares an interest in A/V. Enjoy that for all it's worth!


There is indeed an NY audio show April 12–14; I thought about going, but haven't decided to, as I don't expect to be in the market for anything. Doesn't mean I couldn't go I suppose, if only for the experience. You have me thinking about it now . . .


----------



## audioguy

Nice problem to have: two new sets of speakers and can't decide where to put them! CraigJohn has the Triad Plats in his HT and LOVES them. I would put them where (a) they will sound the best and (b) where you will use them most frequently (if those aren't the same room, then ...........)


----------



## wkingincharge

Great review and I am glad to hear you guys had a great time and saw/ heard some very nice equipment!!!


Having speaker dilemma's such as this is a great when deciding between (2) very exceptional brands . Regarding location try them both and see what works the best although putting the legacy's in the music room would eliminate the need for the center channel and surround option correct or do plan to do multi-channel audio as well??


----------



## Franin

He Matt thank you for sharing the photos with us and your review.


----------



## dharel

Hey Matt!!


Great photo retrospective!! Looks and sounds like you had a great time. The room photos look great and I bet each room left it's own distinctive impression.


I'm going to have to get myself to one of these shows pretty soon. The Mrs. and I have a basement to finish and, if there is enough money leftover, I may have to consider a new speaker setup and leave my existing KEFs in the family room.


Ahhh, the ideas swirling in my head!!!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1650#post_23067356
> 
> 
> I will play devil's advocate on this one. Since you had your heart set on the Legacy's for your theater, this might be a sign that the Legacy's aren't meant to be if the Triads take their place...



But my heart is truly set on the Legacies—it’s tough. It’s possible that I may not be pursuing the Plats at all, as it is still a significant sum of money one way, or another, or both ways. I have much to ponder.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1650#post_23067728
> 
> 
> Glad you had a good time at the show Matt. Yea, it's always nice to hear gear that you may never have a chance to listen to otherwise. I have always enjoyed my time at CES and T.H.E show. There is another audio show in NY in April. That may be a bit far though, Just an idea.



Yes indeed Mike, the show was absolutely awesome! Mark did mention the NY show—I may go there. It would be an excuse to visit my home state. I’m really excited for CEDIA though. After having my mind blown at an audio-only show—I’d straight-up lose my mind at a Home Theater-centric show like CEDIA.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1650#post_23067892
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> Nice impressions and photos. If I had room and money to burn, I might consider parting with my beloved Mirages and going for some Legacy speakers. Those Aeris speakers make me think of a harp (I'll stick with the Focus, I think). But I bet they sound great. And it's great you were able to go to AXPONA and have some fun in the process. Again, _do not_ take lightly the fact your significant other shares an interest in A/V. Enjoy that for all it's worth!
> 
> 
> There is indeed an NY audio show April 12–14; I thought about going, but haven't decided to, as I don't expect to be in the market for anything. Doesn't mean I couldn't go I suppose, if only for the experience. You have me thinking about it now . . .



Greetings and thanks Prepress! The Aeris spekaers are really really nice—now that you do mention it, the open baffle sides do create a harp-esque appearance. Maybe some design cues came from the Harp? Artists and designers are oft times inspured by the world around them! Of believe me, I am 100% appreciative that my S.O. keeps her mind open and is not dismissive of this hobby. Funny though—she did mention a shoe convention she wanted me to attend with her…..man, that’s a toughie…..***gulp*** but support goes both ways, and I need to support her hobby the way she supports mine, so I’m going to go.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1650#post_23068513
> 
> 
> Nice problem to have: two new sets of speakers and can't decide where to put them! CraigJohn has the Triad Plats in his HT and LOVES them. I would put them where (a) they will sound the best and (b) where you will use them most frequently (if those aren't the same room, then ...........)



LOL, it’s a darn great problem to have indeed! I’m not 100% on the plats, even though it’s a great deal. It’s like buying a Ferrari, and then having the opportunity to get another Ferrari for a little less. It’s a great deal, but…you just bought a Ferrari and it might not make sense to spend the money on another one, just due to discount.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1650#post_23069043
> 
> 
> Great review and I am glad to hear you guys had a great time and saw/ heard some very nice equipment!!!
> 
> 
> Having speaker dilemma's such as this is a great when deciding between (2) very exceptional brands . Regarding location try them both and see what works the best although putting the legacy's in the music room would eliminate the need for the center channel and surround option correct or do plan to do multi-channel audio as well??



Oh yeah man, we had an absolute blast  Yeah, I d I do end up scooping up the Plats, I could eschew the center and surrounds for the Legacies if I place them up in the media room, but my heart is set on a Legacy full surround setup (those AMT Tweeters are so sweet) so that’s an internal dilemma over which two mental-knights are dueling to the death.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1650#post_23070401
> 
> 
> He Matt thanks you for sharing the photos with us and your review.



You’re welcome Frank. It was a pleasure to share the photos and write about my experience at AXPONA. I hope you get to attend a show over here, as I recall you mentioning that the major audio show in AU isn’t the best. Maybe you’ll be able to check a show out on the next U.S. tour of Frankie and the Fathoms, promoting your latest single: “Deeper” from the album “Long Throw.” Lol.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dharel*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1650#post_23070527
> 
> 
> Hey Matt!!
> 
> 
> Great photo retrospective!! Looks and sounds like you had a great time. The room photos look great and I bet each room left it's own distinctive impression.
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to get myself to one of these shows pretty soon. The Mrs. and I have a basement to finish and, if there is enough money leftover, I may have to consider a new speaker setup and leave my existing KEFs in the family room.
> 
> 
> Ahhh, the ideas swirling in my head!!!!!



Greetings and thank ye kindly! Man, it was so much fun and yes indeed, every room that I wrote about left a great impression. We saw a lot more rooms, from a lot more manufacturers thant I included in my post, but when a room blew my mind, I had to snap a picture. The less-than-stellar rooms (high end manufacturers included) were omitted from my post completely.


Ah a basement remodel? Having done a few remodels in my day, I can say that there will not be much left over! No matter the budget, the two biggest obstacleds are: 1) Unforeseen problems, and 2) the “we can afford just one more thing…..” lol….for folks who think they have money to burn—they are welcome to remodel a room or two. As I, and I’m sure you as well, can attest to, that money WILL indeed burn, just like they hoped. Lol. What are you putting down there? Dedicated theater? Multi-purpose room? My curiosity is indeed piqued, as an AVS member remodel is always different from a non-AVS member remodel


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1650#post_23070567
> 
> 
> But my heart is truly set on the Legacies—it’s tough. It’s possible that I may not be pursuing the Plats at all, as it is still a significant sum of money one way, or another, or both ways. I have much to ponder.
> 
> Yes indeed Mike, the show was absolutely awesome! Mark did mention the NY show—I may go there. It would be an excuse to visit my home state. I’m really excited for CEDIA though.


If your heart is really set on the Legacies, then honestly, that is what you should focus on. There are always "better" and "different" systems out there. That does not mean that what you have, or will have is bad. My motto is no regret. My speakers I got for a steal. Does that mean that I will keep them forever? Who knows. But I have had them for over 8 years now.

I am glad the show was good though. I always have a ton of fun when I go to them.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1650#post_23070638
> 
> 
> If your heart is really set on the Legacies, then honestly, that is what you should focus on. There are always "better" and "different" systems out there. That does not mean that what you have, or will have is bad. My motto is no regret. My speakers I got for a steal. Does that mean that I will keep them forever? Who knows. But I have had them for over 8 years now.
> 
> I am glad the show was good though. I always have a ton of fun when I go to them.



I believe every speaker has there own characteristics, you demo the ones that suit your taste. Personally I believe there are a lot of great speakers out there. Im keeping my Focals until they give up the ghost, they do a sensational job for music as well as HT application. I agree with Mike go with what your heart is set on Matt. You will be pleased either way.


----------



## dharel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1650#post_23070567
> 
> 
> Greetings and thank ye kindly! Man, it was so much fun and yes indeed, every room that I wrote about left a great impression. We saw a lot more rooms, from a lot more manufacturers thant I included in my post, but when a room blew my mind, I had to snap a picture. The less-than-stellar rooms (high end manufacturers included) were omitted from my post completely.
> 
> 
> Ah a basement remodel? Having done a few remodels in my day, I can say that there will not be much left over! No matter the budget, the two biggest obstacleds are: 1) Unforeseen problems, and 2) the “we can afford just one more thing…..” lol….for folks who think they have money to burn—they are welcome to remodel a room or two. As I, and I’m sure you as well, can attest to, that money WILL indeed burn, just like they hoped. Lol. What are you putting down there? Dedicated theater? Multi-purpose room? My curiosity is indeed piqued, as an AVS member remodel is always different from a non-AVS member remodel



Hey again Matt! Didn't want to leave you without a response to your questions, so here goes. Right now, I'm in the very early planning stages. The basement is unfinished, so I have the opportunity to take my time and fully plan things out. I have a soon to be 6 year old and a soon to be 4 year old to contend with, so they may be my limiting factor on how crazy I can get. LOL!!! My wife would like her living/family room back, so the basement will likely become a multi-purpose room. However, I'm toying with various ideas on how to be able to close off space when needed (pocket doors, french doors, etc.) to make a somewhat dedicated theater. It may be a situation where I have a simple TV only configuration for the kids, and then a projector with dropdown screen for movie watching. There's a local company here on Long Island that does a really high quality panel wall system (think Owens Corning, but better), that would give me quite a few room layout options. So now it's just a matter of lining up finances and getting preliminary plans worked up. Once we do get started, I'll do my best to post design and progress pics. We're still a little way off, but the ideas are all being put to paper. Let the fun begin!!!


Oh, before i forget. If you do decide to visit NY some day let me know. It would be great to meet up.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1650#post_23070638
> 
> 
> If your heart is really set on the Legacies, then honestly, that is what you should focus on. There are always "better" and "different" systems out there. That does not mean that what you have, or will have is bad. My motto is no regret. My speakers I got for a steal. Does that mean that I will keep them forever? Who knows. But I have had them for over 8 years now.
> 
> I am glad the show was good though. I always have a ton of fun when I go to them.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1650#post_23070670
> 
> 
> I believe every speaker has there own characteristics, you demo the ones that suit your taste. Personally I believe there are a lot of great speakers out there. Im keeping my Focals until they give up the ghost, they do a sensational job for music as well as HT application. I agree with Mike go with what your heart is set on Matt. You will be pleased either way.



Mike, Frank, I appreciate the insight gentlemen! My mind has been churning on this topic since Friday, but one cannot go wrong with following one’s heart—in audio and in life…


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dharel*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1650#post_23071086
> 
> 
> Hey again Matt! Didn't want to leave you without a response to your questions, so here goes. Right now, I'm in the very early planning stages. The basement is unfinished, so I have the opportunity to take my time and fully plan things out. I have a soon to be 6 year old and a soon to be 4 year old to contend with, so they may be my limiting factor on how crazy I can get. LOL!!! My wife would like her living/family room back, so the basement will likely become a multi-purpose room. However, I'm toying with various ideas on how to be able to close off space when needed (pocket doors, french doors, etc.) to make a somewhat dedicated theater. It may be a situation where I have a simple TV only configuration for the kids, and then a projector with dropdown screen for movie watching. There's a local company here on Long Island that does a really high quality panel wall system (think Owens Corning, but better), that would give me quite a few room layout options. So now it's just a matter of lining up finances and getting preliminary plans worked up. Once we do get started, I'll do my best to post design and progress pics. We're still a little way off, but the ideas are all being put to paper. Let the fun begin!!!
> 
> 
> Oh, before i forget. If you do decide to visit NY some day let me know. It would be great to meet up.



A Long Islander? Nice—I was raised in Queens, but went to high school in LI for a couple of years (Queens isn’t exactly home to the best schools out there.) lol--I'll definitely let you know the next time I head up to NY so we can link up!

In regards to the remodel, I find myself being very fascinated by multi-purpose rooms, as it requires more ingenuity to pull off. Although a dedicated room offers near-limitless performance customization, multi-purpose rooms can come pretty close. In the days of Motorized screens and acoustically transparent wall panels, a high-end theater can easily reside in a multi-purpose room with some acoustic treatments masquerading as wall art, it’s hard to go wrong! It’s a good thing you’re taking your time to plan properly. Improper planning leads to an incomplete requirements list, which—in turn—leads to a less-than-adequate design. I definitely look forward to seeing your progress!!


----------



## Frohlich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1650#post_23074820
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, Frank, I appreciate the insight gentlemen! My mind has been churning on this topic since Friday, but one cannot go wrong with following one’s heart—in audio and in life…
> 
> A Long Islander? Nice—I was raised in Queens, but went to high school in LI for a couple of years (Queens isn’t exactly home to the best schools out there.) lol--I'll definitely let you know the next time I head up to NY so we can link up!
> 
> In regards to the remodel, I find myself being very fascinated by multi-purpose rooms, as it requires more ingenuity to pull off. Although a dedicated room offers near-limitless performance customization, multi-purpose rooms can come pretty close. In the days of Motorized screens and acoustically transparent wall panels, a high-end theater can easily reside in a multi-purpose room with some acoustic treatments masquerading as wall art, it’s hard to go wrong! It’s a good thing you’re taking your time to plan properly. Improper planning leads to an incomplete requirements list, which—in turn—leads to a less-than-adequate design. I definitely look forward to seeing your progress!!



Not to thread jack your thread Matt, but Dharel, that is exactly what I had in mind with my HT room. I didn't want a dedicated room because I have two daughters and a wife and I wanted them to feel comfortable using the space as well. If I had built a dedicated HT room it would have been only me going in the man cave. I wanted my family to be able to use it to watch TV , hang out while also being a space I could use to watch college football, playing XBOX 360 and watch blu rays.


----------



## MIkeDuke

No problem Matt. On one level it's fun to be in a position to choose two great systems. On the other hand, you really don't analysis paralysis to set in either. No matter what you choose it will be a mighty fine setup but just make sure you choose what you really want.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1650#post_23074820
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, Frank, I appreciate the insight gentlemen! My mind has been churning on this topic since Friday, but one cannot go wrong with following one’s heart—in audio and in life…



I agree. Good luck in your decision Matt







either way you cant go wrong mate.


----------



## SergeantYnot

Brolic,


How were the Denon/Marantz booths? Did anyone announce the next version of HDMI?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1650#post_23075490
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> How were the Denon/Marantz booths? Did anyone announce the next version of HDMI?



They didn’t touch on that at all. For some reason, the only items in the Denon/Marantz room was Maratz Reference DAC (the size of a receiver), CD Player, and Integrated Amplifier, played on Boston Acoustics speakers (apparently, also under D&M Holdings). It was quite the let-down. I think they will showcase that info at CEDIA, but focused purely on audio for AXPONA.


----------



## SergeantYnot

Wow, had no idea Boston was under D&M now. That might explain why the car audio line was pulled a couple years ago. I guess D&M didn't want to go down the route of Pioneer where they are now known for their car audio than home theater gear.


----------



## BrolicBeast

I had a very interesting experience at my local Best Buy in Columbia, MD on Monday. I went into Best Buy to scoop up Wreck-It-Ralph, and they apparently recently completed a remodel. Of course, I ignored the remodel because best buy is only good for Blu Rays, right? Wrong…These folks put a bona fide Magnolia store in there. I’m not talking about the basic Magnolia addition with a basic receiver showroom; I’m talking about a rack with an Oppo BDP105, McIntosh 8207, B&W 802D’s, a 140” Stewart curved 2:35 screen, JVC X75….the list goes on, and this is just their show-room. These guys will price match nearly anybody. In a separate room, they Sonus Faber speakers (the exact models that DDGTR has on this WYSC thread, and the towers as well), powered by some heave-duty McIntosh Monoblock amps. I mean—guys, I felt like I was in a high-end dealer instead of a Best Buy. Even better, the guy who I met there actually KNOWS about Home Theater…..he doesn’t just regurgitate spec sheets. What a great experience.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1650#post_23075761
> 
> 
> Wow, had no idea Boston was under D&M now. That might explain why the car audio line was pulled a couple years ago. I guess D&M didn't want to go down the route of Pioneer where they are now known for their car audio than home theater gear.



I was very surprised as well. I definitely expected a lot more. The gear was great looking and sounded decent—within the limits of the speakers used, but I don’t see anyone paying $5k for a Marantz component, Reference or otherwise, in this world of Anthem, Classe, and McIntosh, and Parasound.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1650#post_23075988
> 
> 
> I had a very interesting experience at my local Best Buy in Columbia, MD on Monday. I went into Best Buy to scoop up Wreck-It-Ralph, and they apparently recently completed a remodel. Of course, I ignored the remodel because best buy is only good for Blu Rays, right? Wrong…These folks put a bona fide Magnolia store in there. I’m not talking about the basic Magnolia addition with a basic receiver showroom; I’m talking about a rack with an Oppo BDP105, McIntosh 8207, B&W 802D’s, a 140” Stewart curved 2:35 screen, JVC X75….the list goes on, and this is just their show-room. These guys will price match nearly anybody. In a separate room, they Sonus Faber speakers (the exact models that DDGTR has on this WYSC thread, and the towers as well), powered by some heave-duty McIntosh Monoblock amps. I mean—guys, I felt like I was in a high-end dealer instead of a Best Buy. Even better, the guy who I met there actually KNOWS about Home Theater…..he doesn’t just regurgitate spec sheets. What a great experience.



Yep, that must be one of the more flagship Magnolia/BB combos you saw. Some of the BBs in my area have the Magnolias you describe, bare bones speakers and receivers. Some of the better ones I have seen carry the full line of Oppo, Sonus Faber and B&W. I rarely go to any of their stores anymore, but always love seeing the Cremona line on display. Those are the most finely finished speakers ever made that I have laid eyes on. Too bad the price tag weren't slightly lower for a full home theater set


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1650#post_23074820
> 
> 
> Improper planning leads to an incomplete requirements list, which—in turn—leads to a less-than-adequate design.



Or, the 7 P's:


Prior

Proper

Planning

Prevents

Pi$$

Poor

Performance.











Craig


----------



## hometheatergeek

Hey Double B, thanks for posting all of the pics and your comments from the show you went to. It's been 3 years since I have been to a CEDIA show and I wish we had more opportunitites down here in the ATL for more shows to attend. I'm really looking forward to your Legacy gear. I have had a crush on them for years now.


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1660_20#post_23075988
> 
> 
> I had a very interesting experience at my local Best Buy in Columbia, MD on Monday. I went into Best Buy to scoop up Wreck-It-Ralph, and they apparently recently completed a remodel. Of course, I ignored the remodel because best buy is only good for Blu Rays, right? Wrong…These folks put a bona fide Magnolia store in there. I’m not talking about the basic Magnolia addition with a basic receiver showroom; I’m talking about a rack with an Oppo BDP105, McIntosh 8207, B&W 802D’s, a 140” Stewart curved 2:35 screen, JVC X75….the list goes on, and this is just their show-room. These guys will price match nearly anybody. In a separate room, they Sonus Faber speakers (the exact models that DDGTR has on this WYSC thread, and the towers as well), powered by some heave-duty McIntosh Monoblock amps. I mean—guys, I felt like I was in a high-end dealer instead of a Best Buy. Even better, the guy who I met there actually KNOWS about Home Theater…..he doesn’t just regurgitate spec sheets. What a great experience.



I may have to stop by there one day and browse lol!!! Its great that they have a full blown magnolia store in that area since there is another larger dedicated audio/video dealer just up the road but competition is always good.


----------



## dharel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1650#post_23075988
> 
> 
> I had a very interesting experience at my local Best Buy in Columbia, MD on Monday. I went into Best Buy to scoop up Wreck-It-Ralph, and they apparently recently completed a remodel. Of course, I ignored the remodel because best buy is only good for Blu Rays, right? Wrong…These folks put a bona fide Magnolia store in there. I’m not talking about the basic Magnolia addition with a basic receiver showroom; I’m talking about a rack with an Oppo BDP105, McIntosh 8207, B&W 802D’s, a 140” Stewart curved 2:35 screen, JVC X75….the list goes on, and this is just their show-room. These guys will price match nearly anybody. In a separate room, they Sonus Faber speakers (the exact models that DDGTR has on this WYSC thread, and the towers as well), powered by some heave-duty McIntosh Monoblock amps. I mean—guys, I felt like I was in a high-end dealer instead of a Best Buy. Even better, the guy who I met there actually KNOWS about Home Theater…..he doesn’t just regurgitate spec sheets. What a great experience.



I've heard about these newer Magnolia setups quite a bit recently, from friends and family living in different parts of the US. After doing some investigating, due to my own curiosity, I've learned that these are called Magnolia Design Centers. These differ, as Matt points out, from the standard Magnolia Home Theater setups found in most stores. Currently there are only 15 of these design centers open.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1650#post_23076072
> 
> 
> Yep, that must be one of the more flagship Magnolia/BB combos you saw. Some of the BBs in my area have the Magnolias you describe, bare bones speakers and receivers. Some of the better ones I have seen carry the full line of Oppo, Sonus Faber and B&W. I rarely go to any of their stores anymore, but always love seeing the Cremona line on display. Those are the most finely finished speakers ever made that I have laid eyes on. Too bad the price tag weren't slightly lower for a full home theater set



Those Cremonas are beautiful in every way. But, as you mentioned, the price isn't as attractive.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1650#post_23076989
> 
> 
> Or, the 7 P's:
> 
> 
> Prior
> 
> Proper
> 
> Planning
> 
> Prevents
> 
> Pi$$
> 
> Poor
> 
> Performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig



Ha! I love it--the 7's "P"s are as true as it gets!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1650#post_23077340
> 
> 
> Hey Double B, thanks for posting all of the pics and your comments from the show you went to. It's been 3 years since I have been to a CEDIA show and I wish we had more opportunitites down here in the ATL for more shows to attend. I'm really looking forward to your Legacy gear. I have had a crush on them for years now.



Greetings HTG--glad you like the AXPONA post! Man, I'm headed to CEDIA this year. ..how was your experience the last time you went? [email protected] Legacy crush










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1650#post_23077547
> 
> 
> I may have to stop by there one day and browse lol!!! Its great that they have a full blown magnolia store in that area since there is another larger dedicated audio/video dealer just up the road but competition is always good.



Oh you definitely need to check it out!!!! Its showroom theater is better than anything that the Gramophone up the street has!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dharel*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1650#post_23079086
> 
> 
> I've heard about these newer Magnolia setups quite a bit recently, from friends and family living in different parts of the US. After doing some investigating, due to my own curiosity, I've learned that these are called Magnolia Design Centers. These differ, as Matt points out, from the standard Magnolia Home Theater setups found in most stores. Currently there are only 15 of these design centers open.



Thanks for that info! Only 15? I feel special knowing I live so close to one!


----------



## DMark1

Hey Matt, I talked to Bill Dudleston today, and he says he remembers you and the picture you guys took together at the AXPONA show. He was exhausted, as the show was very busy. Also, Bill is a great guy, and his engineer-type personality is definitely not as bubbly as Mark Seaton's. 


Bill also said that the Legacy Marquis center channel is an excellent match to the Focus, Aeris, or Whisper speakers. In fact, the AMT tweeter in the Marquis is identical to the upper AMT element in the Focus, Aeris, and Whispers, and he voices these speakers to work extremely well together. Bill D. does all the final voicing himself before the speaker is shipped, and if you order a set, he voices them together as a set, so no worries about timbre-match issues at all.


BTW, our Best Buy here in Lancaster does not have a Magnolia. We have a music instrument store inside the BB. Really dumb, as we already have a Guitar Center and Drums Etc., both WAY better than BB could ever hope to be when it comes to instruments. I wish we had the Magnolia here instead. The closest Magnolia is in York, which is maybe 45 mins away.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1650#post_23081307
> 
> 
> Hey Matt, I talked to Bill Dudleston today, and he says he remembers you and the picture you guys took together at the AXPONA show. He was exhausted, as the show was very busy. Also, Bill is a great guy, and his engineer-type personality is definitely not as bubbly as Mark Seaton's.
> 
> 
> Bill also said that the Legacy Marquis center channel is an excellent match to the Focus, Aeris, or Whisper speakers. In fact, the AMT tweeter in the Marquis is identical to the upper AMT element in the Focus, Aeris, and Whispers, and he voices these speakers to work extremely well together. Bill D. does all the final voicing himself before the speaker is shipped, and if you order a set, he voices them together as a set, so no worries about timbre-match issues at all.
> 
> 
> BTW, our Best Buy here in Lancaster does not have a Magnolia. We have a music instrument store inside the BB. Really dumb, as we already have a Guitar Center and Drums Etc., both WAY better than BB could ever hope to be when it comes to instruments. I wish we had the Magnolia here instead. The closest Magnolia is in York, which is maybe 45 mins away.



Oh yeah, I wasn't knocking Bill...the differences between the two folks was just significant. The Legacy Room had a very healthy attendance every time I was inside or passed it by, snd i'm sure dealing with questions and demos for 3 days is tiring. Great news that the Marquis mates well with the entire line!.


Whoa, an instrument section instead of Magnolia? I haven't seen that before. That's the worst business plan ever. A mechanic doesn't buy vehicle parts from a flower shop just because they have spare parts in a box. Musicians won't buy their instruments from Best Buy when dedicated competition exists in the same area. But you don't need to visit demo rooms...you have Focuses AND Sigs in your setup. Lol....Best Buy should come to you! Lol.







However, I can certainly understand the frustration though!


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1650#post_23075988
> 
> 
> I had a very interesting experience at my local Best Buy in Columbia, MD on Monday. I went into Best Buy to scoop up Wreck-It-Ralph, and they apparently recently completed a remodel. Of course, I ignored the remodel because best buy is only good for Blu Rays, right? Wrong…These folks put a bona fide Magnolia store in there. I’m not talking about the basic Magnolia addition with a basic receiver showroom; I’m talking about a rack with an Oppo BDP105, McIntosh 8207, B&W 802D’s, a 140” Stewart curved 2:35 screen, JVC X75….the list goes on, and this is just their show-room. These guys will price match nearly anybody. In a separate room, they Sonus Faber speakers (the exact models that DDGTR has on this WYSC thread, and the towers as well), powered by some heave-duty McIntosh Monoblock amps. I mean—guys, I felt like I was in a high-end dealer instead of a Best Buy. Even better, the guy who I met there actually KNOWS about Home Theater…..he doesn’t just regurgitate spec sheets. What a great experience.



That actually seems like a great business plan: The Brick and Mortar already exists so no expense for building it or renting it; while the typical BB customer may or may not be the demographic that the Magnolia store is looking for, some will be and others will at least stop in and probably tell someone about it. One of the BB's here has a Magnolia store in it but the product line shown is just above mid fi but much more importantly is that the staff are a bunch of uninformed boobs!


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1650#post_23079178
> 
> 
> Ha! I love it--the 7's "P"s are as true as it gets!



There's also the 5 "P"s of hemostasis, but you probably won't get those... they're a heart surgery "inside joke". Nonetheless, here they are:


Prolene

Protamine

Plasma

Platelets and

Prayer


"Hemostasis" is stopping bleeding. Your task for the day is to figure out what the other 5 P's mean.










Craig


----------



## SergeantYnot

They have had a music store in some of the BBs for several years now, and I agree that it's a bad decision. The first and last time I was in one, I asked the guy if they had any Grados in stock, and he had no idea what I was talking about. Now that's awesome.


----------



## Sonyad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dharel*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1650#post_23079086
> 
> 
> I've heard about these newer Magnolia setups quite a bit recently, from friends and family living in different parts of the US. After doing some investigating, due to my own curiosity, I've learned that these are called Magnolia Design Centers. These differ, as Matt points out, from the standard Magnolia Home Theater setups found in most stores. Currently there are only 15 of these design centers open.



Wow, only 15? I have two of those design centers within driving distance.


----------



## SergeantYnot

The only problem I found with Magnolia was their pricing. I had seen a Marantz AV7005, which was used as a demo, sitting on their clearance section. When I inquired, the salesman only offered it at 10% off. I guess they don't realize people can find the same products online cheaper, and without the pain of sales tax.


When I was also looking to upgrade my sub, and was very interested in the REL line they carry, they mentioned they wouldn't price match another online AD, and there was no wiggle room at all. I'm not sure if they have changed their policy since, but they will need to figure out how to undercut online stores with sales tax. In some states you are paying close to 10%, and on a $2,000 unit, that adds up. When you put it in perspective, that's the price of a Logitech Harmony


----------



## Sonyad

Best Buy price matches now.


----------



## BrolicBeast

If anyone wants to test the dynamic range of their system, play the raid scene in _Zero Dark Thirty_ at reference level.














While you're at it, be sure to observe the audio _and_ visual detail in each door Breach and the impact of each "thwack" of the silenced shots.


----------



## jnnt29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1680#post_23105638
> 
> 
> If anyone wants to test the dynamic range of their system, play the raid scene in _Zero Dark Thirty_ at reference level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While you're at it, be sure to observe the audio _and_ visual detail in each door Breach and the impact of each "thwack" of the silenced shots.




I just pick this one up today and look forward to watching it. I also added an Emotiva XPA-3 based on the many recommendations from the guys on AVS. It sounds great. Funny thing is I have followed in your step with some of your older gear. I have the Emotiva paired with a Denon AVR 4310ci going to klipsch reference speakers. It sounds incredible. I've been enjoying your adventures in your system updates. You've done a great job.


----------



## FOH

Nice thread updates, been awhile since I've caught back up.


The Zero Dark Thirty (I've not seen it) team is essentially the same team that executed Hurt Locker, ... which also possesses superb sound design, and audio quality throughout.


Mark is a great guy isn't he? The depth of his skill-set is broad and deep, yet quite approachable. Interesting comments, I'm glad you enjoyed the show. I've attended several Cedias, dating back 13-14 years. Cedia will be entirely different, but it will blow you away in size and scope.


Thanks for sharing Matt, continued good luck


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1680#post_23105638
> 
> 
> If anyone wants to test the dynamic range of their system, play the raid scene in _Zero Dark Thirty_ at reference level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While you're at it, be sure to observe the audio _and_ visual detail in each door Breach and the impact of each "thwack" of the silenced shots.



Thanks Matt will keep an eye/ear out for it.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1680#post_23105708
> 
> 
> I just pick this one up today and look forward to watching it. I also added an Emotiva XPA-3 based on the many recommendations from the guys on AVS. It sounds great. Funny thing is I have followed in your step with some of your older gear. I have the Emotiva paired with a Denon AVR 4310ci going to klipsch reference speakers. It sounds incredible. I've been enjoying your adventures in your system updates. You've done a great job.



Awesome score on the XPA-3!!! The Denon 4310 + Empotiva XPA series + Klipsch combination is a knockout combo in every way! I know your system brings the grins on a frequent basis! You'll definitely love ZDT on your system. Thanks for the kind words regarding my system and the updates.....it's a never ending journey bro.


----------



## SergeantYnot

I'm a big fan of Emotiva products.


Brolic, speaking of which, are you keeping the XPA-5 in your system?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1680#post_23106045
> 
> 
> Nice thread updates, been awhile since I've caught back up.
> 
> 
> The Zero Dark Thirty (I've not seen it) team is essentially the same team that executed Hurt Locker, ... which also possesses superb sound design, and audio quality throughout.
> 
> 
> Mark is a great guy isn't he? The depth of his skill-set is broad and deep, yet quite approachable. Interesting comments, I'm glad you enjoyed the show. I've attended several Cedias, dating back 13-14 years. Cedia will be entirely different, but it will blow you away in size and scope.
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing Matt, continued good luck



Thanks FOH! Oh yeah that Bigelow-led team is deserving of all their accolades--truly! I love The Hurt Locker as a film and as an a/v experience! Ah, so you're a chronic CEDIA attendee, eh? I can't wait to touch down in Denver (we hope to get a bit of Skiing done as well).


Mark is definitely a great person and is one of those guys who will always be successful because of the value he places on his customers.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1680#post_23106376
> 
> 
> Thanks Matt will keep an eye/ear out for it.



Frank, you're going to love it!!! It is a dialogue-heavy film, so you can play at reference without being fatigued.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1680#post_23107745
> 
> 
> I'm a big fan of Emotiva products.
> 
> 
> Brolic, speaking of which, are you keeping the XPA-5 in your system?



Yes indeed, Emotiva products are amazing in performance...I will definitely be keeping mine in my system!


----------



## hometheatergeek

Good afternoon BB, yes sir you will have the best time of your hobby hitting the CEDIA show, Just make sure you bring a whole roll of paper towels to clean up all of the drooling that will be coming out of your mouth. http://www.smileyvault.com/  


We are fortunate down here in the ATL area and have one of the Magnolia Design Centers nearby. Now if I can just find some time to visit it after I freeze all of my credit cards first.


----------



## COACH2369

Hey Brolic...


When are those new speakers going to grace your HT?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1680#post_23108406
> 
> 
> Good afternoon BB, yes sir you will have the best time of your hobby hitting the CEDIA show, Just make sure you bring a whole roll of paper towels to clean up all of the drooling that will be coming out of your mouth. http://www.smileyvault.com/
> 
> 
> We are fortunate down here in the ATL area and have one of the Magnolia Design Centers nearby. Now if I can just find some time to visit it after I freeze all of my credit cards first.



Hey bro, I think I'm just going to wear a Bib for the whole show!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1680#post_23108432
> 
> 
> Hey Brolic...
> 
> 
> When are those new speakers going to grace your HT?



Still on track for April!


----------



## aldiallo

Grettings Gents,


Matt,


When in April are they to be welcomed to you house? we're now 9 days away from April, well make that 10 as I don't think you'll get them in for April's fools day.










Al


----------



## SergeantYnot

Brolic,


Did you decide on the Triad Platinums as well?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1680#post_23110722
> 
> 
> Grettings Gents,
> 
> 
> Matt,
> 
> 
> When in April are they to be welcomed to you house? we're now 9 days away from April, well make that 10 as I don't think you'll get them in for April's fools day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al



Greetings Al, how have you been? Well, actual delivery depends on Legacy, once I send payment. I'm going with a Rosewood cabinet BUT with a nice Black Pearl baffle, and that combination might take some time to do.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1680#post_23111218
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> Did you decide on the Triad Platinums as well?



Nah, had to pass on the Plats. Pursuing them would have been fiscally irresponsible of me.


----------



## MIkeDuke

April huh? Should be a nice spring for you. I am looking forward to your thoughts and the video you will post. I am sure they will sound great.


----------



## prepress

Legacies are coming. That's a thread title waiting to happen, you know (maybe with an exclamation point . . .).


Congratulations on the Legacy speakers. Never even having heard them, I know they'll be _serious_ and a strong addition to your set-up.


----------



## wkingincharge

Looks like we all are anticipating your latest acquisitions lol!!!! I do look forward to seeing that color combination you are going with.


I think the lights will have to stay on while running those babies







!!!


----------



## SergeantYnot

Brolic,


Thought you might be interested to know that I called a sales rep at Integra, and asked about their 2013 line. The gentleman explained that this is the first time in 5 years that their will not be a product refresh for most of their line. For the time being, the newly released DTR 70.4 is the current feature flagship. He was not sure if there would be a scheduled 80.4, or if they would jump to an 80.5 next year. Given that Onkyo is also refreshing their products every year (they just announced a "727", which leads me to believe their flagship version will be later announced in the summer as the "5011", or some variation"), I assumed Integra had the same upgrade schedule. Apparently not. This was one of the deciding factors in my purchase of the Denon 4520.


----------



## dharel

^^^

Sarge, I don't want to hi-jack Brolic's thread, but please keep us posted about the 4520. I've been reading and hearing lot's of negatives about it. Thanks!!


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dharel*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1680#post_23122705
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Sarge, I don't want to hi-jack Brolic's thread, but please keep us posted about the 4520. I've been reading and hearing lot's of negatives about it. Thanks!!



I have been following the 4520 thread for months, and have also seen the various quality control issues. There was even a recent post by a Marantz 8801 owner that some of the same exact bugs are found in that unit as well. This is no surprise since they share the same platform (same DACs, codecs, specs, etc) with the exception of XLRs, though I am quite shocked that with the $1100 price premium between both models, the issues are still present.


The reason I brought up the whole Integra point was that Integra was my fallback plan in case the Denon took a dump. The 4520 might be the flagship Denon for the next year or two as the 4311 has been for the last 2 years, with no upgrade in sight. I would rather not risk some of the Onkyo issues I have followed over the years. I have been a Pioneer man for nearly a decade, but do not want to go back to their MCACC room correction. That just leaves Integra and Denon in the mix. Finding an unhappy Integra owner is nonexistent, and I like those reliability odds. However, I would prefer having a current generation processor.


With that said, I have read a lot of wonderful reviews from happy owners. I am hoping that the thread is just the small minority of owners with issues, and that there is no larger issue present. I should also mention, I called Denon as well and they claimed to not be aware of any issues with the 4520.


I just picked up the unit yesterday actually, and will probably start connecting everything sometime this week. I will definitely keep people posted. For the record, I noticed the ship date on the box was February 13th. More to follow.


----------



## COACH2369

I have had a 4520 since before Christmas and have had zero issues with mine. Now, I will say that I am only using mine as a pre-amp...so I don't know if I have any issues with parts of the unit I am not using.


All in all, I have enjoyed this unit MUCH more than my previous Onkyo 5508 and 5509...both gave me all kinds of fits.


I don't notice a difference between the RCA's and XLR inputs, since my run is so short..


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1680#post_23112421
> 
> 
> Pursuing them would have been fiscally irresponsible of me.



How can you say your a "home theater enthusiast" and "fiscally responsible" in the same breath. That would be an oxymoron!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1680#post_23122530
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> Thought you might be interested to know that I called a sales rep at Integra, and asked about their 2013 line. The gentleman explained that this is the first time in 5 years that their will not be a product refresh for most of their line. For the time being, the newly released DTR 70.4 is the current feature flagship. He was not sure if there would be a scheduled 80.4, or if they would jump to an 80.5 next year. Given that Onkyo is also refreshing their products every year (they just announced a "727", which leads me to believe their flagship version will be later announced in the summer as the "5011", or some variation"), I assumed Integra had the same upgrade schedule. Apparently not. This was one of the deciding factors in my purchase of the Denon 4520.



Thanks for the update Sarge--They probably saved me some money by not refreshing the line. When the 80.3 came out, I got it even though my 80.2 was working just fine....who knows what chaos an 80.4 would introduce. lol


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1680#post_23112432
> 
> 
> April huh? Should be a nice spring for you. I am looking forward to your thoughts and the video you will post. I am sure they will sound great.



Oh there will definitely be a video bro! April is definitely what I'm shooting for as far as getting them paid for--but I'm considering making a change to my intended order...thoughts are always running through this crazy head of mine.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1680#post_23112799
> 
> 
> Legacies are coming. That's a thread title waiting to happen, you know (maybe with an exclamation point . . .).
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the Legacy speakers. Never even having heard them, I know they'll be _serious_ and a strong addition to your set-up.



Thanks Prepress! Once they're set up and dialed in, I plan to have an "AVS Movie night" on a 3-day weekend (Memorial Day, maybe?) You, and anyone else willing to make the drive, are more than welcome to come.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1680#post_23113622
> 
> 
> Looks like we all are anticipating your latest acquisitions lol!!!! I do look forward to seeing that color combination you are going with.
> 
> 
> I think the lights will have to stay on while running those babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!



LOL, absolutely. Lights on for everything except movies, to feast mine eyes upon the gorgeous finish!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1710#post_23123436
> 
> 
> How can you say your a "home theater enthusiast" and "fiscally responsible" in the same breath. That would be an oxymoron!



Ha! The above statement is quite true....fiscal responsibility does not reside in the mind of an HT enthusiast. What I should have stated was "that would not have been smart of me, considering another alternative I'm considering..." I"m going to post the alternative below...


----------



## BrolicBeast

If I can manage to sell my older HT Gear, I'm seriously considering pursuing the Aeris instead of the Focus, but keeping the Marquis in the purchase plan. Recent events make this feasible technically, but it's becoming more of a value concern now. This consideration will only come to fruition if I can sell my older gear to offset the hefty, albeit well earned, price-tag though.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1710#post_23124285
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update Sarge--They probably saved me some money by not refreshing the line. When the 80.3 came out, I got it even though my 80.2 was working just fine....who knows what chaos an 80.4 would introduce. lol



Brolic,


Was the difference between the 80.2 and 80.3 just Audyssey DSX and 4K support, or were there some other features that caught your eye? Both are fine processors, was there any sound quality improvement at all when making that jump?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1710#post_23126967
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> Was the difference between the 80.2 and 80.3 just Audyssey DSX and 4K support, or were there some other features that caught your eye? Both are fine processors, was there any sound quality improvement at all when making that jump?



The 4K support is how I justified the upgrade to myself at the time; however, in retrospect, it wasn't a need. I have enough 4K upscaling devices to last me a until I'm an old man...although I shan't have them for more than another year or so.


----------



## DMark1

Hey Matt, it was great to visit with you on Sunday, I hope you enjoyed listening to the new music I brought along.


While your theater is already very nice, your new Legacy Audio speakers are definitely going to take it many levels higher. With your two Submersive F2s and the Crowsons, you will have one hell of an awesome audio system.


BTW, that was awesome how we were able to figure out how to set JRiver to display the bitdepth and sampling rate during playback in Theater View! I will be setting that up on Mike Duke's and my Baetis media servers. Maybe you want to outline the process on here for others to see, or maybe do a YouTube vlog on the process?


----------



## MIkeDuke

Aeris huh?

That should be really sweet. Not like the system you have in mind is any slouch though







.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1710#post_23127730
> 
> 
> Hey Matt, it was great to visit with you on Sunday, I hope you enjoyed listening to the new music I brought along.
> 
> 
> While your theater is already very nice, your new Legacy Audio speakers are definitely going to take it many levels higher. With your two Submersive F2s and the Crowsons, you will have one hell of an awesome audio system.
> 
> 
> BTW, that was awesome how we were able to figure out how to set JRiver to display the bitdepth and sampling rate during playback in Theater View! I will be setting that up on Mike Duke's and my Baetis media servers. Maybe you want to outline the process on here for others to see, or maybe do a YouTube vlog on the process?



Hey Dennis,


It was great to have you swing by the house man. I look forward to getting those new babies into my setup. I agree, it was pretty awesome how we got Jriver to show that playback info--it certainly feels good to view that playback info in real-time. I'll probably cook up a tutorial video soon--I've actually been meaning to shoot a "J-River: Tips & Tricks" video for weeks, but I haven't been able to find the time. BTW, I really appreciate the music you brought down. I must say, I'm enjoying NIckel Creek and that husband-and-wife duo (Angus & Julia) the most.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1710#post_23127803
> 
> 
> Aeris huh?
> 
> That should be really sweet. Not like the system you have in mind is any slouch though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Yeah man--it's a definite possibility. There are a few variables that need to be sorted out before going that route, though.


----------



## BrolicBeast

My Oppo bdp-105 will probably be the last blu ray player I'll need to own. Having spent the last 3 months getting fully adjusted to media server life, playback of physical discs has been relegated to 3D movies. It pays to be a Do-It-Yourself kind of person.


I wont re-hash the joys of Jriver, as I've sung its praises quite often. I instead want to pose a question to my fellow AVS-ers: what has been the single most significant (highest impact) evolution that your theater has seen in the last two years?


----------



## MIkeDuke

I can't wait until I get my server and Jriver setup either. It should be a great thing for me. The only disks I will probably play on my OPPO are SACD's and DVD-A disks. As far as the biggest impact, I will list two, even though they go back more then two years. The first was getting rid of my big wall unit in favor of more resonable racks. The second was room treatments. I simply did not understand how important they were until I had them. Awe what the hell, I through one more in there. Going to full HD audio and video with room correction. Those are three big changes that took my system to another level when I was done with them. I will keep you updated on my server experiment







.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1710#post_23141928
> 
> 
> My Oppo bdp-105 will probably be the last blu ray player I'll need to own. Having spent the last 3 months getting fully adjusted to media server life, playback of physical discs has been relegated to 3D movies. It pays to be a Do-It-Yourself kind of person.
> 
> 
> I wont re-hash the joys of Jriver, as I've sung its praises quite often. I instead want to pose a question to my fellow AVS-ers: what has been the single most significant (highest impact) evolution that your theater has seen in the last two years?



Hi BrolicBeast!, I like all the sweet recent changes you've made on this fantastic A/V journey of ours , if I had to narrow it down to one single evolution is the Marantz 8801 as I was just looking to get something to see what Audyssey and possibly the move to 7.1 or 7.2 while retaining my setups musical aspects, what I heard from the 8801 with out Audyssey was evolutionary as I've never heard a processors lock on a signal like a Pit Bull and not let go till ya throw hot water on it! (very expressive I know) The 8801's pans between all speakers( I'm still 5.1) and its impact delivery and flat out what could be described as perfect timing has to be heard to believe. This was tough to call as I just added 8-9 new pieces including the Oppo 105 to my setup but the 8801 gets the vote !


----------



## wkingincharge

You guys and all your great ideas lol!!


I am very interested in the J river option and it will likely be one of my next ventures that and going video projection but I am aggressively working on getting into another place and then create the A/V room to support all this great equipment I already have.


To answer your question Brolic is a tough one with all my recent add- ons but its a tie between room treatments and how it tamed my room and switching from ported to sealed subwoofers eventually adding a 2nd one.


Oh no I just became a senior member lol!!! posting on here better late than never


----------



## dharel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1710#post_23141928
> 
> 
> I wont re-hash the joys of Jriver, as I've sung its praises quite often. I instead want to pose a question to my fellow AVS-ers: what has been the single most significant (highest impact) evolution that your theater has seen in the last two years?



As always, the home theater is constantly evolving. I'd have to say that the most significant change has been the move to a real subwoofer. I'd been using an older 8 inch DCM sub for years. It was a hand me down from my father, who got me started in home theater as I'd inherit his older gear as he upgraded. Just over a year ago, the AVS upgrade bug bit me and I decided it was time for something new. I decided to go Internet direct, and for the price to performance ratio, plus the praise I read in the subwoofer forum, I decided on an Elemental Designs A3-250 sub. The sub was a dud with a noticeable chirping from the woofer, even with the gain just a tick over zero. Unfortunately, I bought the sub right before eD closed shop for good. I know, lesson learned. I lived with the defective sub for a little while as my sub evolution continued. I decided upon an Outlaw Audio LFM-1 EX sub and couldn't be happier. I never knew what I was missing in terms of LFE/bass until I integrated this sub in my setup. I'm sure I don't have to tell my fellow AVS-ers, what it means to have a real sub!!!! I'm considering a second LFM-1 EX, if I can get the funds together.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1710#post_23141928
> 
> 
> My Oppo bdp-105 will probably be the last blu ray player I'll need to own. Having spent the last 3 months getting fully adjusted to media server life, playback of physical discs has been relegated to 3D movies. It pays to be a Do-It-Yourself kind of person.
> 
> 
> I wont re-hash the joys of Jriver, as I've sung its praises quite often. I instead want to pose a question to my fellow AVS-ers: what has been the single most significant (highest impact) evolution that your theater has seen in the last two years?



Brolic,


First, glad to hear you like the media server life. People thought I was nuts 4 years ago when I abandoned discs. 3D discs are still not perfected for rips, so that's all I use discs for now anymore.


Also, that's an interesting question about the most significant upgrade for my home theater in the past 2 years. I would have to say without a doubt, the Oppo. Before having the 95 and now 103 in my system, I remember the first time I hooked up the 93. I had the 7.1 analog connected, and was fiddling with the HDMI to get video. In the meantime I had Pirates of the Caribbean 3 as a demo disc, and the first time I heard the 93 was the menu screen of the disc. Without seeing any video, the audio was just incredible. The separation and detail was amazing. Later I would play Game of Thrones and Dark Knight and saw new detail that I didn't know my displays were capable of. That's what started getting me interested in video processing.


Let's face it, you can have a state-of-the-art display and sound system, but without a great source it will all go to waste.


----------



## SergeantYnot

By the way, for anyone interested in the Denon 4520 and was leery from all the issues posted on AVS, it appears all the issues have been traced to units manufactured prior to December 2012. My unit has a January 2013 build date, and has been working flawlessly.


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1710#post_23150961
> 
> 
> By the way, for anyone interested in the Denon 4520 and was leery from all the issues posted on AVS, it appears all the issues have been traced to units manufactured prior to December 2012. My unit has a January 2013 build date, and has been working flawlessly.




Guess I should keep my fingers crossed... Mine was manufactured in November 2012 and has been working perfectly as well. Now, I am only using it as a Pre-Amp which might mask me from some of the issues..


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1710#post_23151455
> 
> 
> Guess I should keep my fingers crossed... Mine was manufactured in November 2012 and has been working perfectly as well. Now, I am only using it as a Pre-Amp which might mask me from some of the issues..



Some of the issues that seem to be commonly reported are overheating (not in preamp mode) and one of the speaker channels will mysteriously drop out. Minor HDMI issues and board failures have been pointed out as well. I will certainly keep my eye on my unit and try to burn it in quickly to uncover any potential flaws while I am still covered under my AD's return policy. Worst case scenario there is a Denon service center 10 minutes from my house, but I would rather just have a working unit altogether. After all, it is supposed to be a flagship unit right?










With that said, I absolutely love the sound coming from my unit. I take it you are pleased with yours as well?


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1710#post_23151530
> 
> 
> Some of the issues that seem to be commonly reported are overheating (not in preamp mode) and one of the speaker channels will mysteriously drop out. Minor HDMI issues and board failures have been pointed out as well. I will certainly keep my eye on my unit and try to burn it in quickly to uncover any potential flaws while I am still covered under my AD's return policy. Worst case scenario there is a Denon service center 10 minutes from my house, but I would rather just have a working unit altogether. After all, it is supposed to be a flagship unit right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that said, I absolutely love the sound coming from my unit. I take it you are pleased with yours as well?



It does a great job for me. It is paired with a Sunfire TGA-7401, which I am enjoying very much. I replaced a very "cranky" and loud Onkyo 5508 with the 4520.


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1700_100#post_23141928
> 
> 
> My Oppo bdp-105 will probably be the last blu ray player I'll need to own. Having spent the last 3 months getting fully adjusted to media server life, playback of physical discs has been relegated to 3D movies. It pays to be a Do-It-Yourself kind of person.
> 
> 
> I wont re-hash the joys of Jriver, as I've sung its praises quite often. I instead want to pose a question to my fellow AVS-ers: what has been the single most significant (highest impact) evolution that your theater has seen in the last two years?



Upgrading to a receiver that does HD bitstreaming. Amazing difference over what I had before even though I had a decent AVR.


----------



## jnnt29

BrolicBeast, I would have to say the addition of the Denon AVR-4310ci and the new Emotiva XPA-3 power amp have brought my system to the next level. The sound is much more detailed and dynamic. JT


----------



## SergeantYnot

Brolic,


I just switched sound modes from my processor and am finding better results. I was previously using Audsyssey DSX and now have been experimenting with DTS-NEO:X. I find DSX seems too "matrixy" for my tastes. Some soundtracks I have been listening to for years sound more fluid with DTS, so that's what I will prefer for the time being. For my Xbox that uses Dolby Digital, I was using Dolby Digital PLIIz, but will still test that out as well, along with DSX. What modes do you find yourself using the most with DTS-HD, Dolby TrueHD, etc?


----------



## BrolicBeast

I appreciate everyone who answered my inquiry regarding the highest-impact device in your theaters...it looks like Audio was predominant, with receivers/Processors taking the cake. I love gaining some insight into what other HT enthusiasts think about the gear in their theaters. Groovey


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1710#post_23155619
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> I just switched sound modes from my processor and am finding better results. I was previously using Audsyssey DSX and now have been experimenting with DTS-NEO:X. I find DSX seems too "matrixy" for my tastes. Some soundtracks I have been listening to for years sound more fluid with DTS, so that's what I will prefer for the time being. For my Xbox that uses Dolby Digital, I was using Dolby Digital PLIIz, but will still test that out as well, along with DSX. What modes do you find yourself using the most with DTS-HD, Dolby TrueHD, etc?



Hey man, I avoid sound matrixing at all costs. I listen only in native channels...now, if I go with wides, ill use DSX for movies (if I can get speakers positioned properly), but outside of that, I remain true to the source channels. I use PCM for critical listening with only Audyssey processing turned on. But for other sources, I leave my processor on "straight decode."


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1710#post_23153601
> 
> 
> BrolicBeast, I would have to say the addition of the Denon AVR-4310ci and the new Emotiva XPA-3 power amp have brought my system to the next level. The sound is much more detailed and dynamic. JT



An epic combo for the ages!!!!!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1710#post_23141928
> 
> 
> My Oppo bdp-105 will probably be the last blu ray player I'll need to own. Having spent the last 3 months getting fully adjusted to media server life, playback of physical discs has been relegated to 3D movies. It pays to be a Do-It-Yourself kind of person.
> 
> 
> I wont re-hash the joys of Jriver, as I've sung its praises quite often. I instead want to pose a question to my fellow AVS-ers: what has been the single most significant (highest impact) evolution that your theater has seen in the last two years?



The only thing I did the last two years as regards my system (without digging up receipts to check) was upgrade the power protection. My Furmans run quieter than the Tripplite they replaced, and are more versatile. Plus, though I'm not sure I need it, the 45A current reserve will treat my amps right _if_ needed. I don't count the latest monster (McIntosh C2300 preamp) since it's not actually in the system yet. But soon, I hope . . .


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1710#post_23160414
> 
> 
> The only thing I did the last two years as regards my system (without digging up receipts to check) was upgrade the power protection. My Furmans run quieter than the Tripplite they replaced, and are more versatile. Plus, though I'm not sure I need it, the 45A current reserve will treat my amps right _if_ needed. I don't count the latest monster (McIntosh C2300 preamp) since it's not actually in the system yet. But soon, I hope . . .



Dude, I was going to say "what about your new McIntosh!?" until I read your last sentence!


Your Furmans have a 45 Amp current reserve??? Whoa--do they have a built-in UPS to provide all that power (if you ever decided to power a jet engine with your Furmans, that is. lol)?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1710#post_23161694
> 
> 
> Dude, I was going to say "what about your new McIntosh!?" until I read your last sentence!
> 
> 
> Your Furmans have a 45 Amp current reserve??? Whoa--do they have a built-in UPS to provide all that power (if you ever decided to power a jet engine with your Furmans, that is. lol)?



The Elite-15PFi has the reserve (3A continuous, 45A peak) on two dedicated outlets. That's where the amps will be plugged into when the new setup is complete (which looks like it will be Saturday). The Power Factor Technology built into the Elite-15PFi provides the reserve. The Elite will plug into the SPR-20i voltage regulator. I don't have a UPS for the stereo, but I'm okay. The 20A version has 55A peak; the top-of-the-line IT-Reference 20i has 9A continuous, 80A peak.


Meantime, I'm waiting on those Legacies of yours.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Prepress, I've actually been thinking about replacing my Panamax m-5300PMs with a pair of Furman power conditioners (I can't remember the model I was looking at). Did you notice a jump in performance when jumping from trip-liters to Furman?


----------



## BrolicBeast

So.....the Magnolia in my neighborhood has the Ultra HD Sony 84" behemoth.....my goodness. On a trip there on Tues (to pick up The Bible: Epic Miniseries on blu ray), I stood right in front the screen and the resolution was revelatory in ways I can't describe in words. I wanted one. Will I get one? Heck no...$24k for anything without wheels and an engine isn't an acceptable purchase in my book...plus...when I got home and went through my demo material, the desire went away quickly. 84" UHD pales in comparison to 1) 120", 2) 2:35:1 aspect ratio, 3) the level of immersion provided by both 1&2 in tandem. Sometimes we just need to remind ourselves that our time and financial investments are so worth it.


----------



## SergeantYnot

Brolic,


I received an email a couple months back that my local Magnolia had one too, but I have yet to make a trip to see it. The more I read about UHD, the more apparent it is becoming that the human eye can only perceive so much detail at a given seating distance, and screen size. I read CNET's review of that same Sony TV that when going back than 6-7 feet, the additional detail was miniscule. Did you notice a similar observation to this?


All I can say is, will I replace my 60" HDTV with one? Certainly not. But I am excited at the fact that projectors will benefit the most from native 4K/UHD technology. When they start becoming mainstream, I will certainly look to upgrade my projector to that.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1710#post_23164013
> 
> 
> Prepress, I've actually been thinking about replacing my Panamax m-5300PMs with a pair of Furman power conditioners (I can't remember the model I was looking at). Did you notice a jump in performance when jumping from trip-liters to Furman?



If I remember correctly, it was the SPR-20i voltage regulator you were looking at. Overall, aside from the Furmans being quieter themselves, the only thing I'll say is that the system itself seems a bit quieter, so the noise floor is lower; now and then I've heard a bit of subtle detail I hadn't noticed before. Don't get me wrong, the Tripplite LCR 2400 was a workhorse, but both Furmans have extreme voltage shutdown (the SPR threshold is lower than the Elite's) and the Elite-15PFi offers isolation between the amps and the other gear. The SPR has separate outlets for the amps, but there's no current reserve there. On the other hand, it will handle 20A total, so no worry there. With the SPR, that stable 120V is crucial with delicate circuits or projection lamps. I don't worry about frying anything due to high voltages. i know this works, because the SPR shut the system down when a surge in the line due to my air conditioner kicked in (I never realized they were on the same line; that's another story).


----------



## BrolicBeast

Sarge, 6-7 feet sounds about right... But I'd venture to say the benefits don't really kick in until 4-5 feet. With my current and future (expected) seating distances, Instead of 4K projection, I'd prefer a projector that can combine very high light output with void-deep blacks. Is it too much to ask for Epson light-cannon output with JVC black levels and BenQ 3D performance? One day, we shall see such joys, perhaps. One day....


Prepress, you have a great memory....I was indeed considering that SPR at one point. I just checked it out again and it's price has jumped by about $200. That gets it eliminated from the roster. Now, the Elites look really good and I've heard nothing but good things about it. I'd definitely be looking at the 20 version since ill eventually be using my now-unused dual 20 amp circuits to power my gear.


----------



## BrolicBeast

I have a bone to pick with Professional HT Designers. Why is it that when I see one of those umpteen-thousand dollar theaters in a magazine or online, the screen is always so miniscule in relation to the size of the theater itself. I'm tired of seeing 100" 16:9 screens in 30'x45' rooms. It doesn't make sense to me.


OK--vent is complete.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1740#post_23168391
> 
> 
> Sarge, 6-7 feet sounds about right... But I'd venture to say the benefits don't really kick in until 4-5 feet. With my current and future (expected) seating distances, Instead of 4K projection, I'd prefer a projector that can combine very high light output with void-deep blacks. Is it too much to ask for Epson light-cannon output with JVC black levels and BenQ 3D performance? One day, we shall see such joys, perhaps. One day....



What a great combo...sounds almost like my fantasy of a hybrid Sharp Elite (LED) and Panasonic VT50 (Plasma). In this case 3LCD, D-ILA, and DLP. Why can't these companies all unite to just make the perfect product?


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1700_100#post_23169723
> 
> 
> I have a bone to pick with Professional HT Designers. Why is it that when I see one of those umpteen-thousand dollar theaters in a magazine or online, the screen is always so miniscule in relation to the size of the theater itself. I'm tired of seeing 100" 16:9 screens in 30'x45' rooms. It doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> 
> OK--vent is complete.



Well, you have to make sure that the picture isn't fish-eyed. A lot will do that to fit the whole room into the shot and that affects dimensions sometimes. I agree though I've been to peoples houses where the screen is obviously too small for the room it's in. It's annoying and more often than not was recommended by some integrator or designer who has no idea what is correct for a particular room size.


----------



## Franin

Hey Matt

I'm looking at maybe updating to a Radiance Lumagen 2021 are they quiet easy to use?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1740#post_23169723
> 
> 
> I have a bone to pick with Professional HT Designers. Why is it that when I see one of those umpteen-thousand dollar theaters in a magazine or online, the screen is always so miniscule in relation to the size of the theater itself. I'm tired of seeing 100" 16:9 screens in 30'x45' rooms. It doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> 
> OK--vent is complete.



I know what you mean. Some people deck out there theatre ( with no room treatment) with chandeliers, pillars in front of speaker paying exorbent amount of money in designing a room that causes more problems than what it's worth.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1740#post_23168391
> 
> 
> Sarge, 6-7 feet sounds about right... But I'd venture to say the benefits don't really kick in until 4-5 feet. With my current and future (expected) seating distances, Instead of 4K projection, I'd prefer a projector that can combine very high light output with void-deep blacks. Is it too much to ask for Epson light-cannon output with JVC black levels and BenQ 3D performance? One day, we shall see such joys, perhaps. One day....
> 
> 
> Prepress, you have a great memory....I was indeed considering that SPR at one point. I just checked it out again and it's price has jumped by about $200. That gets it eliminated from the roster. Now, the Elites look really good and I've heard nothing but good things about it. I'd definitely be looking at the 20 version since ill eventually be using my now-unused dual 20 amp circuits to power my gear.



My Furman had my 4 Fathoms and Power amp connected to it. I tried the AVP on it which was fine but I connected it back to the online UPS.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1740#post_23168391
> 
> 
> Sarge, 6-7 feet sounds about right... But I'd venture to say the benefits don't really kick in until 4-5 feet. With my current and future (expected) seating distances, Instead of 4K projection, I'd prefer a projector that can combine very high light output with void-deep blacks. Is it too much to ask for Epson light-cannon output with JVC black levels and BenQ 3D performance? One day, we shall see such joys, perhaps. One day....
> 
> 
> Prepress, you have a great memory....I was indeed considering that SPR at one point. I just checked it out again and it's price has jumped by about $200. That gets it eliminated from the roster. Now, the Elites look really good and I've heard nothing but good things about it. I'd definitely be looking at the 20 version since ill eventually be using my now-unused dual 20 amp circuits to power my gear.



I got my SPR at a discount 2 years ago through another forum. I, too, saw that the MSRP has gone up. You could keep an eye out for discounts, open box or refurbished units on the SPR if you like, but if you don't need voltage regulation, the Elites will work fine.


----------



## capricorn kid

My upgrade is not as impressive as the others but the most impactful purchase that I made over the past few years was the Velodyne SMS-1. I was always confused by the fact the bass in my theater did not sound right. Even when I got a second sub the bass was very boomy. Getting the SMS-1 allowed me to see the response in my room and make some adjustments. So far it is the best and most impactful upgrade I made to my theater.


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1740#post_23169723
> 
> 
> I have a bone to pick with Professional HT Designers. Why is it that when I see one of those umpteen-thousand dollar theaters in a magazine or online, the screen is always so miniscule in relation to the size of the theater itself. I'm tired of seeing 100" 16:9 screens in 30'x45' rooms. It doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> 
> OK--vent is complete.


I thought I was the only one that was bothered by this.....The room has two or three rows of seats, fancy treatments, a star ceiling and large heavy drapes around a 92" screen....really....really ????


----------



## SergeantYnot

Hey guys, not sure if you're following the Industry thread, but I posted the following about the passing of Ebert:


"I crossed paths with him back in 1997 when Alien Resurrection debuted Thanksgiving week. I remember going to a theater I normally wouldn't frequent due to Alien's limited release that week; he essentially lived 5 minutes away. As I remember it, Roger was checking out the candy selection at the concessions. I am pretty sure he went into the same theater I was in, but I remember it was pretty empty. Later on I would read his review that he didn't like Alien Resurrection at all.










RIP"


http://www.avsforum.com/t/1466752/film-critic-roger-ebert-dies-of-cancer-age-70


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1740#post_23170913
> 
> 
> Hey Matt
> 
> I'm looking at maybe updating to a Radiance Lumagen 2021 are they quiet easy to use?



They are very quiet, but not too user friendly at first. That being said, it's easy to *learn* after a few hours of playing with it.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1740#post_23170922
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. Some people deck out there theatre ( with no room treatment) with chandeliers, pillars in front of speaker paying exorbent amount of money in designing a room that causes more problems than what it's worth.



Yesss! Oh! What I could do with 70% of their budget...


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1740#post_23170929
> 
> 
> My Furman had my 4 Fathoms and Power amp connected to it. I tried the AVP on it which was fine but I connected it back to the online UPS.



Whoa--four Fathoms AND your amp? hmmm....that's pretty impressive.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1740#post_23171230
> 
> 
> I got my SPR at a discount 2 years ago through another forum. I, too, saw that the MSRP has gone up. You could keep an eye out for discounts, open box or refurbished units on the SPR if you like, but if you don't need voltage regulation, the Elites will work fine.



I'm definitely leaning towards the Elites if I upgrade


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1740#post_23175690
> 
> 
> My upgrade is not as impressive as the others but the most impactful purchase that I made over the past few years was the Velodyne SMS-1. I was always confused by the fact the bass in my theater did not sound right. Even when I got a second sub the bass was very boomy. Getting the SMS-1 allowed me to see the response in my room and make some adjustments. So far it is the best and most impactful upgrade I made to my theater.



I'd say the SMS-1 is indeed a darn impressive upgrade...that and the Antimode are tweakers dreams! Patience is a virtue that I have yet to attain--thus, I haven't attempted using either yet.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1740#post_23175708
> 
> 
> I thought I was the only one that was bothered by this.....The room has two or three rows of seats, fancy treatments, a star ceiling and large heavy drapes around a 92" screen....really....really ????



FOR REAL!!! It's like buying a Rolex that can't fit on your wrist.....sure, the Rolex is a magnificent product, but.if the wrist is too big.....


----------



## audioguy

When we redid our master bathroom, my wife found this web site with bazillions of high rez photos of everything you can imagine in a home. They had some interesting HT photos, many of which are gaudy but some are quite nice.


See http://www.houzz.com/Home-Theater


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1740#post_23181953
> 
> 
> When we redid our master bathroom, my wife found this web site with bazillions of high rez photos of everything you can imagine in a home. They had some interesting HT photos, many of which are gaudy but some are quite nice.
> 
> 
> See http://www.houzz.com/Home-Theater



Nice, there are certainly some very nice theaters on that site. I think I just found the source of my new htpc background pic.


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1740_20#post_23183755
> 
> 
> Nice, there are certainly some very nice theaters on that site. I think I just found the source of my new htpc background pic.



The Mrs and I have been looking at that website for awhile as well it has some nice ideas for her future kitchen and I have gotten a few ideas for the next man cave.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1740#post_23181953
> 
> 
> When we redid our master bathroom, my wife found this web site with bazillions of high rez photos of everything you can imagine in a home. They had some interesting HT photos, many of which are gaudy but some are quite nice.
> 
> 
> See http://www.houzz.com/Home-Theater



Yes, some of those theaters are a bit much to me. I prefer the more streamlined, simpler ones.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Looks like the Legacy finish that I want shan't be ready until June [Rosewood cabinet with Black Pearl Baffle)--so the wait will be longer than I thought. Given the difficulty of completing the Black Pearl finish, I can completely understand the need for additional lead time in order to fuse it with the Rosewood cabinet. I still plan to do the sale this month though...


----------



## SergeantYnot

^^ Brolic, are there any other speakers on your demo list?


----------



## BrolicBeast

There were back when I was auditioning speakers.....I demoed Sonus Faber, Totem Wind Designs (amazing sound--but more expensive), B&W 802 and 803 models (indistinguishable to my ears), GoldenEar Tritons Two & Three, Paradigm S8s, Steinway Lygdorf (I know I misspelled that),....the list goes on. I think I heard about 30 pairs of speakers during my research period (some manufacturers thati can't even recall......but in the end, the folded diaphragm ribbon technology (also found in the GoldenEar and Steinway models, but better implemented by Legacy) made the Legacy's the most attractive option.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1740#post_23203543
> 
> 
> Looks like the Legacy finish that I want shan't be ready until June [Rosewood cabinet with Black Pearl Baffle)--so the wait will be longer than I thought. Given the difficulty of completing the Black Pearl finish, I can completely understand the need for additional lead time in order to fuse it with the Rosewood cabinet. I still plan to do the sale this month though...



Not to worry mate, once the wait is over you will be pleased.


----------



## DMark1

Matt, June is the anticipated date for Aeris cabinets done completely in Black Pearl. Legacy thinks they will have Black Pearl Aeris baffles available before that - probably in May. I hope that helps you feel a little better!


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1740#post_23206208
> 
> 
> There were back when I was auditioning speakers.....I demoed Sonus Faber, Totem Wind Designs (amazing sound--but more expensive), B&W 802 and 803 models (indistinguishable to my ears), GoldenEar Tritons Two & Three, Paradigm S8s, Steinway Lygdorf (I know I misspelled that),....the list goes on. I think I heard about 30 pairs of speakers during my research period (some manufacturers thati can't even recall......but in the end, the folded diaphragm ribbon technology (also found in the GoldenEar and Steinway models, but better implemented by Legacy) made the Legacy's the most attractive option.



Brother, have you really thought thru this speaker upgrade plan of yours thoroughly?

Now, when you get the Legacy speakers, you need to do a LOT MORE upgrading:


1: You will have to upgrade your amplifier to something "more audiophile". You're gonna power the Legacy with an Emotiva? You'll need some Pass Labs monoblocks.

2. All speaker wires and interconnects will have to be upgraded with pure silver wiring.

3: An Onkyo built receiver will not cut it. You'll need at least a Theta pre/pro

4. You'll need to buy an 'audiophile' turntable, why, I don't know but people who own speakers like Legacy always use turntables.

5. You'll need to buy a smoking jacket and a pipe. You've got to go with that Hugh Hefner look to match the Legacy.

6. Lastly. You and your woman will have to start speaking like Mr and Mrs.Thurston Howell, III (Giligan)


See bro. upgrading from Klipsch to Audiophile grade speakers is gonna cost you more than you've anticipated.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Ha! this was funny!! Upgrades are winding down though...check my responses below.




1: You will have to upgrade your amplifier to something "more audiophile". You're gonna power the Legacy with an Emotiva? You'll need some Pass Labs monoblocks.

*--I'll be using the Emotiva for years to come--unless I stumble onto a killer deal on something like a Parasound Halo Amp. My ears, and the ears of others, have been quite impressed with Emotiva's XPA offerings.
*

2. All speaker wires and interconnects will have to be upgraded with pure silver wiring.

*--LOL--perhaps I should upgrade to speaker wire made from Silk, gathered from three hundred exotic silk worms, dipped in liquid gold to solidify in a cast after the final speaker position is selected. lolol....folks who believe in paying the cash for precious-metal wiring are welcome to send me a few pairs. I'll be using my monoprice cables for decades. Then again, I may eventually splurge on some WireWorld speaker cables purely for their aesthetic flair (I love my HDMI Cables from WireWorld)
*

3: An Onkyo built receiver will not cut it. You'll need at least a Theta pre/pro

*My Integra pleases my ears daily, all while enjoying a Class A Stereophile rating. 'Tis good enough for me.*


4. You'll need to buy an 'audiophile' turntable, why, I don't know but people who own speakers like Legacy always use turntables.

*--LOL--I'm not (and probably never will be) a turntable guy. At AXPONA this year, I attended a superb seminar on digitizing LPs in high-resolution format (192/24 and above) so even if I got bitten by the bug to collect records, I'd just digitize......but that defeats the purpose of records.....hmmm, I seem to have solved my circular logic with the conclusion that I will neverrr be a turntable guy!! lol.
*

5. You'll need to buy a smoking jacket and a pipe. You've got to go with that Hugh Hefner look to match the Legacy.

*--Ha! I'll take the jacket and toss the pipe...Tobacco kills. I may get a red silk robe Hephner-style and take a picture right next to one of the speakers though. Convincing the Ms. to wear a bunny outfit, however, would prove less successful.
*

6. Lastly. You and your woman will have to start speaking like Mr and Mrs.Thurston Howell, III (Giligan)

*--Strangely, I've never seen Gilligan's Island, but I do wish I paid more attention to the reruns as a child. I am always the *lost* one when references are made.*


See bro. upgrading from Klipsch to Audiophile grade speakers is gonna cost you more than you've anticipated.[/quote]

*--Minimally so!!*


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1740#post_23208020
> 
> 
> Not to worry mate, once the wait is over you will be pleased.



True indeed! How's that freshly calibrated picture? Any new reference discs since gaining the ability to fine-tune? Have you pulled the trigger on a Lumagen yet??


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1740#post_23210315
> 
> 
> Matt, June is the anticipated date for Aeris cabinets done completely in Black Pearl. Legacy thinks they will have Black Pearl Aeris baffles available before that - probably in May. I hope that helps you feel a little better!



Thanks for the clarification earlier Dennis. Right now, I'm leaning toward the Focus since selling my old theater gear seems fairly unlikely. Those Aeris are quite sexy though. Is it me, or does anyone else thing the plural form of Aeris should be....Aeres??


----------



## jnnt29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1740#post_23212269
> 
> 
> Ha! this was funny!! Upgrades are winding down though...check my responses below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1: You will have to upgrade your amplifier to something "more audiophile". You're gonna power the Legacy with an Emotiva? You'll need some Pass Labs monoblocks.
> 
> *--I'll be using the Emotiva for years to come--unless I stumble onto a killer deal on something like a Parasound Halo Amp. My ears, and the ears of others, have been quite impressed with Emotiva's XPA offerings.
> *
> 
> 2. All speaker wires and interconnects will have to be upgraded with pure silver wiring.
> 
> *--LOL--perhaps I should upgrade to speaker wire made from Silk, gathered from three hundred exotic silk worms, dipped in liquid gold to solidify in a cast after the final speaker position is selected. lolol....folks who believe in paying the cash for precious-metal wiring are welcome to send me a few pairs. I'll be using my monoprice cables for decades. Then again, I may eventually splurge on some WireWorld speaker cables purely for their aesthetic flair (I love my HDMI Cables from WireWorld)
> *
> 
> 3: An Onkyo built receiver will not cut it. You'll need at least a Theta pre/pro
> 
> *My Integra pleases my ears daily, all while enjoying a Class A Stereophile rating. 'Tis good enough for me.*
> 
> 
> 4. You'll need to buy an 'audiophile' turntable, why, I don't know but people who own speakers like Legacy always use turntables.
> 
> *--LOL--I'm not (and probably never will be) a turntable guy. At AXPONA this year, I attended a superb seminar on digitizing LPs in high-resolution format (192/24 and above) so even if I got bitten by the bug to collect records, I'd just digitize......but that defeats the purpose of records.....hmmm, I seem to have solved my circular logic with the conclusion that I will neverrr be a turntable guy!! lol.
> *
> 
> 5. You'll need to buy a smoking jacket and a pipe. You've got to go with that Hugh Hefner look to match the Legacy.
> 
> *--Ha! I'll take the jacket and toss the pipe...Tobacco kills. I may get a red silk robe Hephner-style and take a picture right next to one of the speakers though. Convincing the Ms. to wear a bunny outfit, however, would prove less successful.
> *
> 
> 6. Lastly. You and your woman will have to start speaking like Mr and Mrs.Thurston Howell, III (Giligan)
> 
> *--Strangely, I've never seen Gilligan's Island, but I do wish I paid more attention to the reruns as a child. I am always the *lost* one when references are made.*
> 
> 
> See bro. upgrading from Klipsch to Audiophile grade speakers is gonna cost you more than you've anticipated.


*--Minimally so!!*[/quote]


Great responses. You rule dude!! I agree whole heartedly with your assessment above. Great stuff.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1740#post_23212269
> 
> *--LOL--perhaps I should upgrade to speaker wire made from Silk, gathered from three hundred exotic silk worms, dipped in liquid gold to solidify in a cast after the final speaker position is selected. lolol....folks who believe in paying the cash for precious-metal wiring are welcome to send me a few pairs.
> *



Ill save you the time get the mushrooms cables. They are the best.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1740#post_23212276
> 
> 
> True indeed! How's that freshly calibrated picture? Any new reference discs since gaining the ability to fine-tune? Have you pulled the trigger on a Lumagen yet??



Very happy mate, looking at upgrading the spectrometer to the C6 from Calman and going again. Regarding Lumagen Im going to wait Ive got a feelin that DVDO and Lumagen are bothe coming out with 4K processors soon. Best to wait for them at least future proof the processor. Im getting an adapter for my boom mic stand (which I have the best man on the job to help me with that )


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1740#post_23212269
> 
> 
> Ha! this was funny!! Upgrades are winding down though...check my responses below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1: You will have to upgrade your amplifier to something "more audiophile". You're gonna power the Legacy with an Emotiva? You'll need some Pass Labs monoblocks.
> 
> *--I'll be using the Emotiva for years to come--unless I stumble onto a killer deal on something like a Parasound Halo Amp. My ears, and the ears of others, have been quite impressed with Emotiva's XPA offerings.
> *



+1 on the Emotiva. I am starting my 5th year of ownership for my Emo amps, and quite frankly would replace them without hesitation with another amp from Emotiva. With the exception of buying something coveted like a McIntosh, I can't see any real competition to what Emotiva brings to the table. They really have revolutionized the amp world.


----------



## DMark1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1740#post_23212276
> 
> 
> Thanks for the clarification earlier Dennis. Right now, I'm leaning toward the Focus since selling my old theater gear seems fairly unlikely. Those Aeris are quite sexy though. Is it me, or does anyone else thing the plural form of Aeris should be....Aeres??



Focus SEs would definately do the job very nicely! Most people want to call the Aeris "Aries"... BTW, there is also an Aeris DAC made by Jeff Rowland out there too.


Regarding the earlier posts, the Legacy speakers don't need exotic gear or expensive cables to sound great. You heard them in my system with an Onkyo 5508 pre/pro, a 15 year old (500 watt @ 4 ohms) EAD PowerMaster 7300 amp and 10 gauge Belden copper speaker wires, and they sounded pretty good, I think. 


That said, the Focus SEs are sensitive enough that they will respond to upstream gear selection, so as you make improvements on the front end, you will hear the difference. The good news, is you don't have to change out the speakers.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I heard the Focus SE's at a GTG this past Sat Matt. To me, they were some of the best sounding speakers I heard on that day. If you get a HT system with them, you will have quite the setup. Looking forward to seeing your progression and which ones you end up with. But as I said, to me, they sounded really good.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Thanks for the insight guys...unfortunately, the Legacies may not happen now. Without too much detail, I'll probably need to go cheaper.


----------



## DMark1

Matt, call me tomorrow night, and we'll see what we can work out for you.


BTW, You wouldn't mind giving up an extra kidney, would you?










All kidding aside, let's take another look at it and see if we can keep at least _some_ of the dream alive.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1770#post_23216257
> 
> 
> Matt, call me tomorrow night, and we'll see what we can work out for you.
> 
> 
> BTW, You wouldn't mind giving up an extra kidney, would you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All kidding aside, let's take another look at it and see if we can keep at least _some_ of the dream alive.



Lol ah finally! A use for that pesky third kidney i was born with.







Lolol.......it's technically not the Focus that's unattainable as a pair....it's really the Focus/Marquis trio that's going to give me gray hair. As an HT guy, owning the Focus but skipping the Marquis wouldn't be an option and the Sig/Silverscreen combo wouldn't work (i can't spend that amount of $ on a compromise to my original plan). I'll fill you in on the details tomorrow though.


Edit: I would also like to point out how great Dennis is to work with. How many other dealers would genuinely try to work with folks based on unexpected situations? 1) Dennis, 2)......Dennis!


Thanks man.


----------



## SergeantYnot

Brolic, so what will plan B entail for your future speakers then?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1740#post_23212496
> 
> *--Minimally so!!*



Great responses. You rule dude!! I agree whole heartedly with your assessment above. Great stuff.[/quote]


lol, I appreciate it man!!!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1740#post_23213325
> 
> 
> Ill save you the time get the mushrooms cables. They are the best.



HAHAHAHAHAH Man, that post by Craig a couple of months back made me laugh so hard, my eyes started tearing. lol.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1740#post_23213334
> 
> 
> Very happy mate, looking at upgrading the spectrometer to the C6 from Calman and going again. Regarding Lumagen Im going to wait Ive got a feelin that DVDO and Lumagen are bothe coming out with 4K processors soon. Best to wait for them at least future proof the processor. Im getting an adapter for my boom mic stand (which I have the best man on the job to help me with that )



Ahhh, 'tis very very true!!! I'll be scooping one up a 4k-capable Lumagen when one is released. This year seems to be the year that UHD gets into homes across the world. Reminds me of HD back in 2005....slowly crept in, but by 2008, most homes had an HDTV.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1740#post_23213503
> 
> 
> +1 on the Emotiva. I am starting my 5th year of ownership for my Emo amps, and quite frankly would replace them without hesitation with another amp from Emotiva. With the exception of buying something coveted like a McIntosh, I can't see any real competition to what Emotiva brings to the table. They really have revolutionized the amp world.



Yeah man, I am absolutely more than satisfied with my Emotiva and could easily see myself scooping up another if warranted. Funny--I scour the interwebs for all manner of HT/audio gear, searching for the next upgrade....but I don't search for amps. I keep my finger on the pulse of the industry, but I don't have desire for amp upgrade that I had back when I was using only my Denon 4310 receiver (before I launched into the wonderful world of separates).


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1770#post_23216366
> 
> 
> Brolic, so what will plan B entail for your future speakers then?



I'm not going to pursue anything solid until I speak with Dennis tomorrow, but in the event that Legacies aren't possible at all, I may go the route of some Martin Logan Theos, Aperion Verus Grands, or some Paradigm Studio 100's, since those systems clock in at a total cost of less than or a little more than what I've already poured into the Legacy purchase. Whatever it is, it'll need to be soon because, after over two months, my ears yearn to put these temporary Infinity's back upstairs and get back into the serious listening game in the theater.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Hey Matt,

Sorry the Legacies might not happen, Hopefully after talking with Dennis something can be worked out. At least online, it looks like MSRP of the Focus HD is more reasonable. And the Signature SE is even at a better price point. They both look like very capable speakers and it would probably allow you to keep your idea of getting the better center channel. Just putting that out there. I am sure the "sonic signature" would be pretty close to what you were looking to get in the first place.

Edit: They are more then the two of the options you listed above but it may be worth a shot anyway. Maybe even the Classic line. I am telling you Matt, I was impressed with the Legacy line. I am sure they all sound really good.


----------



## audioguy

To continue to beat a dead horse







, it seems that Seaton Cat12C's are about the same price (but with stands and 1000 watt amps) as the Legacy Focus. (Three of them for about $10,500 + $800 for the two stands). You already have the Seaton Subs. Before making a final decision, re-consider a quick trip to Atlanta. The cost of the trip plus the cost of the Seatons would still fall into your budget. Just sayin'










I'm not suggesting the Cat's are better than what you have looked at (not heard the most current version of the Legacy speakers) but for HT, the Seaton Cats provide great value. And in my opinion, spectacular for 2 channel as well.


Any way, consider the invitation and my feelings won't be hurt if you aren't able to come.


I am sure whatever you end up with, given your OCD nature and attention to detail







, it will sound great.


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1770#post_23219731
> 
> 
> To continue to beat a dead horse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it seems that Seaton Cat12C's are about the same price (but with stands and 1000 watt amps) as the Legacy Focus. (Three of them for about $10,500 + $800 for the two stands). You already have the Seaton Subs. Before making a final decision, re-consider a quick trip to Atlanta. The cost of the trip plus the cost of the Seatons would still fall into your budget. Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not suggesting the Cat's are better than what you have looked at (not heard the most current version of the Legacy speakers) but for HT, the Seaton Cats provide great value. And in my opinion, spectacular for 2 channel as well.
> 
> 
> Any way, consider the invitation and my feelings won't be hurt if you aren't able to come.
> 
> 
> I am sure whatever you end up with, given your OCD naure an attention to detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it will sound great.




Having heard two different Cat12 setups, with Audioguy's being the best by far, I think you owe it to yourself to hear these bad boys in a good HT setup.


I love my JTR speakers, but had the funds been there while I was upgrading things I would have gone with three Cat12's for my LCR...


----------



## BrolicBeast

I must say, Dennis (DMark1) is indeed “The Man.” I explained the situation at length, he explained what he could do to accommodate my recent situation, and—long story short—the Black Pearl Legacy Focus and Marquis trio will be in my room in a month or two. He knows how to treat people. At first, I was pursuing Rosewood because they match my Submersive F2s—but then, after much thought, I realized—there’s nothing wrong with a little contrast in a theater. Black Pearl speakers and Rosewood F2’s allow me to display the best finishes that both Legacy and Seaton have to offer—and they certainly won’t look bad together. I may even swap my theater seating next year to get some burgundy motorized seats (CraigJohn’s seats are an inspiration).


Once again, shout out to Dmark1 for being an excellent dealer and an all-around great person whos is also into Battlestar Galactica, which is only the greatest television series ever to be made!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1770#post_23219731
> 
> 
> To continue to beat a dead horse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it seems that Seaton Cat12C's are about the same price (but with stands and 1000 watt amps) as the Legacy Focus. (Three of them for about $10,500 + $800 for the two stands). You already have the Seaton Subs. Before making a final decision, re-consider a quick trip to Atlanta. The cost of the trip plus the cost of the Seatons would still fall into your budget. Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not suggesting the Cat's are better than what you have looked at (not heard the most current version of the Legacy speakers) but for HT, the Seaton Cats provide great value. And in my opinion, spectacular for 2 channel as well.
> 
> 
> Any way, consider the invitation and my feelings won't be hurt if you aren't able to come.
> 
> 
> I am sure whatever you end up with, given your OCD nature and attention to detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it will sound great.



Although recent developments have determined that I shan't go with the Cat-12's, I'd still love to stop by this summer for some listening. My lady and I will be in Atlanta at some point before it gets cold, and it would be great to stop by and experience that monster of a theater you have. I hope you haven't moved by then.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1770#post_23221149
> 
> 
> Having heard two different Cat12 setups, with Audioguy's being the best by far, I think you owe it to yourself to hear these bad boys in a good HT setup.
> 
> 
> I love my JTR speakers, but had the funds been there while I was upgrading things I would have gone with three Cat12's for my LCR...



Coach, it would be great if you could make it as well!!!


----------



## MIkeDuke

Glad it all got worked out. I agree that Dennis is very cool guy. I will admit that I am a high maintenance customer. But the dealings with him have been great. I am looking forward to getting my server installed on Sun. Motorized chairs are cool. And Craig's are really comfy. But I don't mind reclining the old fashion way. I like my Lazyboy work fine for me. Can't wait to see new pics of the speakers when you get them,


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1770#post_23221996
> 
> 
> Although recent developments have determined that I shan't go with the Cat-12's, I'd still love to stop by this summer for some listening. My lady and I will be in Atlanta at some point before it gets cold, and it would be great to stop by and experience that monster of a theater you have. I hope you haven't moved by then.
> 
> Coach, it would be great if you could make it as well!!!



Sounds like a mini-meet to me... I have family in south Atlanta, so a weekend trip would be easy for us!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1770#post_23221980
> 
> 
> I must say, Dennis (DMark1) is indeed “The Man.” I explained the situation at length, he explained what he could do to accommodate my recent situation, and—long story short—the Black Pearl Legacy Focus and Marquis trio will be in my room in a month or two. He knows how to treat people. At first, I was pursuing Rosewood because they match my Submersive F2s—but then, after much thought, I realized—there’s nothing wrong with a little contrast in a theater. Black Pearl speakers and Rosewood F2’s allow me to display the best finishes that both Legacy and Seaton have to offer—and they certainly won’t look bad together. I may even swap my theater seating next year to get some burgundy motorized seats (CraigJohn’s seats are an inspiration).
> 
> 
> Once again, shout out to Dmark1 for being an excellent dealer and an all-around great person whos is also into Battlestar Galactica, which is only the greatest television series ever to be made!!!



Ah, another Lorne Greene fan. I thought I was the only one.


----------



## jenkzy56

Surely he doth mean, the Edward James Olmos version


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1770#post_23223193
> 
> 
> Ah, another Lorne Greene fan. I thought I was the only one.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jenkzy56*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1770#post_23223353
> 
> 
> Surely he doth mean, the Edward James Olmos version



But alas, 'tis indeed the 4-season reboot of which I speak with such high regard. The show was revealing n its ability to tell a truly epic scale. Only Game of Thrones has approached that series' ability to engross me in a sprawling tale, containing something for everybody!


....Let's get those frackin' Toasters


----------



## DMark1

Actually, I like both the campy, original, Lorne Green version, AND the gritty, updated Edward James Olmos version.... BSG is one of my all time favorite series!


----------



## prepress

Not so obviously, I was kidding. I didn't watch the reboot version, but I know that it is considered a great series. Not just a great _sci-fi_ series. I did watch most of the original BSG and at times thought it was a bit too lite, thinking they should have taken the premise more seriously. But this was the time of _Star Wars_, and I think there was a cash-in factor there. And since John Dykstra did the special effects, it certainly looked good.


Didn't the new BSG win a Peabody? I think so. Those aren't given to just _any_ TV show.


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1780_20#post_23221980
> 
> 
> I must say, Dennis (DMark1) is indeed “The Man.” I explained the situation at length, he explained what he could do to accommodate my recent situation, and—long story short—the Black Pearl Legacy Focus and Marquis trio will be in my room in a month or two. He knows how to treat people. At first, I was pursuing Rosewood because they match my Submersive F2s—but then, after much thought, I realized—there’s nothing wrong with a little contrast in a theater. Black Pearl speakers and Rosewood F2’s allow me to display the best finishes that both Legacy and Seaton have to offer—and they certainly won’t look bad together. I may even swap my theater seating next year to get some burgundy motorized seats (CraigJohn’s seats are an inspiration).
> 
> 
> Once again, shout out to Dmark1 for being an excellent dealer and an all-around great person whos is also into Battlestar Galactica, which is only the greatest television series ever to be made!!!



Just had a chance to get caught on some of the goings on around here lol!! and I am glad to hear you are able to still get your strongest of many great choices for speaker upgrades.Speakers and Amps are 2 items that it seems once you get that combination that works for you it may not change again for several years.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1770#post_23224869
> 
> 
> Not so obviously, I was kidding. I didn't watch the reboot version, but I know that it is considered a great series. Not just a great _sci-fi_ series. I did watch most of the original BSG and at times thought it was a bit too lite, thinking they should have taken the premise more seriously. But this was the time of _Star Wars_, and I think there was a cash-in factor there. And since John Dykstra did the special effects, it certainly looked good.
> 
> 
> Didn't the new BSG win a Peabody? I think so. Those aren't given to just _any_ TV show.



Prepress, you owe it to yourself to watch the BSG reboot--the premise is taken extremely seriously. I actually started re-watching the series. Don't expect reference video quality, but the audio is great, and the story is best of all.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1770#post_23225477
> 
> 
> Just had a chance to get caught on some of the goings on around here lol!! and I am glad to hear you are able to still get your strongest of many great choices for speaker upgrades.Speakers and Amps are 2 items that it seems once you get that combination that works for you it may not change again for several years.



Yeah man, the world needs more people like Dennis. I'll be holding on to my Emotiva for years-i am in love with its sound, and after randomly demoing some high-end amps at the new Magnolia super-store in Columbia, I have to say that the Emotiva is just as pleasing, if not more so, to my ears. Can this be attributed to familiarity vs. unfamiliarty? perhaps....does it matter? not at all. BrolicEars have spoken! lolol. I must admit though, hearing a custom Earthquake Cinenova amp had me on Earthquake Audio's website for weeks. lol.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1770#post_23249338
> 
> 
> Prepress, you owe it to yourself to watch the BSG reboot--the premise is taken extremely seriously. I actually started re-watching the series. Don't expect reference video quality, but the audio is great, and the story is best of all.



I watched the initial 2 or 3 episodes as I recall. But that was it. I don't watch much TV these days except sports, some news and some Christian programming. But BSG was really good from what little I saw; I just didn't have time or desire to keep up with it during its run.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1770#post_23250066
> 
> 
> I watched the initial 2 or 3 episodes as I recall. But that was it. I don't watch much TV these days except sports, some news and some Christian programming. But BSG was really good from what little I saw; I just didn't have time or desire to keep up with it during its run.



Yeah, I hear you--I'm glad it was on the air when it was because I had more time to watch TV back then. These days, my television watching pattern is similar to yours. CNN, 3ABN, and NatGeo are pretty much all I watch--until Sunday nights at 9pm, when I watch HBO.


----------



## audiofan1

Hi BrolicBeast I noticed you're selling the Seatons? did you find something to replace them?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1770#post_23250754
> 
> 
> Hi BrolicBeast I noticed you're selling the Seatons? did you find something to replace them?



Greetings! Yup...I plan to replace them with identical sub models (Submersive F2 HPs), albeit in black maple finish instead of the gorgeous--but soon to be out of place--rosenut finish I currently enjoy....but I may sit tight on Mark's new F4 before pulling any sub triggers. One way or another, I'm never leaving the Seaton family. One cannot ask for more out of a sub setup than what Seaton Sound subwoofers offer.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1760_40#post_23250798
> 
> 
> Greetings! Yup...I plan to replace them with identical sub models (Submersive F2 HPs), albeit in black maple finish instead of the gorgeous--but soon to be out of place--rosenut finish I currently enjoy....but I may sit tight on Mark's new F4 before pulling any sub triggers. One way or another, I'm never leaving the Seaton family. One cannot ask for more out of a sub setup than what Seaton Sound subwoofers offer.



Nice ! indeed let your patience pay off and perhaps the F4's may arrive just in time


----------



## BrolicBeast

Submersives have been sold--got a brand new, unopened Marantz 8801 as part of the deal. Now--two black F2's or one [eventually two] F4's? Time to give the mighty Mr. Seaton a call.


Now, to sell the Integra 80.3...


----------



## jnnt29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1770#post_23255560
> 
> 
> Submersives have been sold--got a brand new, unopened Marantz 8801 as part of the deal. Now--two black F2's or one [eventually two] F4's? Time to give the mighty Mr. Seaton a call.
> 
> 
> Now, to sell the Integra 80.3...



The 8801 is featured in the February Home Theater Mag with a very impressive review. Good luck. I can't wait for the next update. JT


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1770#post_23255560
> 
> 
> Submersives have been sold--got a brand new, unopened Marantz 8801 as part of the deal. Now--two black F2's or one [eventually two] F4's? Time to give the mighty Mr. Seaton a call.
> 
> 
> Now, to sell the Integra 80.3...



Well If I knew you were going to sell your 80.3 I would have waited and bought that from you instead of the new upgrade I bought instead. Yes that's right....I'm not revealing what I bought yet.







But I'll give you a hint....search my name for recent posts.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1770#post_23255560
> 
> 
> Submersives have been sold--got a brand new, unopened Marantz 8801 as part of the deal. Now--two black F2's or one [eventually two] F4's? Time to give the mighty Mr. Seaton a call.
> 
> 
> Now, to sell the Integra 80.3...



Are the F4's an "official" product with a price one can order or a product that has been discussed but not officially released? I was thinking it was more the latter than the former.


Congrats on the 8801. It is supposed to be a great SSP.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1770#post_23255799
> 
> 
> The 8801 is featured in the February Home Theater Mag with a very impressive review. Good luck. I can't wait for the next update. JT



I am a subscriber and definitely read the review as soon as I saw it plastered on the cover  So far, it sounds remarkable even without Audyssey (I'm not bothering with Audyssey until the Legacies arrive in a few weeks.)


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1770#post_23255828
> 
> 
> Well If I knew you were going to sell your 80.3 I would have waited and bought that from you instead of the new upgrade I bought instead. Yes that's right....I'm not revealing what I bought yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'll give you a hint....search my name for recent posts.



Ah, well that's certainly a great upgrade. I have the previous year's model in my media room and it's stellar. It used to power my entire theater until I started rolling with Integras.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1800#post_23256101
> 
> 
> Are the F4's an "official" product with a price one can order or a product that has been discussed but not officially released? I was thinking it was more the latter than the former.
> 
> 
> Congrats on the 8801. It is supposed to be a great SSP.



It is indeed the latter--although I'm aware of what the F4 will roughly sell for (from AXPONA), it's not ready for order. With the low end that the Legacies are capable of, I won't mind relying on them for low-end prowess until the F4 is officially released--unless the release is a far off...


----------



## DMark1

Matt, I am very interested in your opinions on the Marantz AV8801 vs the 80.3. The AV8801 is on my short list for an SSP upgrade.


I'm mostly interested in sound quality differences, but also, how solid is the HDMI switching on the Marantz? Does audio and video lock in quickly when changing inputs? How about when you switch from the TV monitor to the projector?


IMHO, my Onkyo 5508 is horrible with HDMI switching. Most times I have to power cycle it in order for the HDMI (video) to lock into a new input or video output...


And lastly, how is the overall ease of use compared to the 80.3?


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1800#post_23258179
> 
> 
> Matt, I am very interested in your opinions on the Marantz AV8801 vs the 80.3. The AV8801 is on my short list for an SSP upgrade.
> 
> 
> I'm mostly interested in sound quality differences, but also, how solid is the HDMI switching on the Marantz? *Does audio and video lock in quickly when changing inputs? How about when you switch from the TV monitor to the projector?
> *
> 
> IMHO, my Onkyo 5508 is horrible with HDMI switching. Most times I have to power cycle it in order for the HDMI (video) to lock into a new input or video output...
> 
> 
> And lastly, how is the overall ease of use compared to the 80.3?



I might be able to partially answer this question since I have the Denon 4520 (identical DACs and video processor as the 8801). There are dual HDMI outputs, and there is a mode to select which display to use. Since I have mine set to auto, both my TV and projector will display the same image. My TV always beats the projector to displaying the image, but it will only be by about 5 seconds. Audio lock-on has been extremely accurate with no syncing delays. I have heard nightmare stories on video switching from Onkyos, but the Denon has worked extremely well. Only one instance was there an HDMI handshake issue on my projector where the projector would not find the video signal, and actually power cycled itself (from being confused I guess). This was very early in my testing. Once again, my TV has had no issues getting a video signal whatsoever.


I should also note that the 80.3 shares the same 32bit Burr Brown PCM1795 DACs as the 4520 and 8801. In pure direct mode, and the 4520 being set in preamp only mode, I would be completely shocked if there were any major sonic differences between the three units at all.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1800_40#post_23259055
> 
> 
> I might be able to partially answer this question since I have the Denon 4520 (identical DACs and video processor as the 8801). There are dual HDMI outputs, and there is a mode to select which display to use. Since I have mine set to auto, both my TV and projector will display the same image. My TV always beats the projector to displaying the image, but it will only be by about 5 seconds. Audio lock-on has been extremely accurate with no syncing delays. I have heard nightmare stories on video switching from Onkyos, but the Denon has worked extremely well. Only one instance was there an HDMI handshake issue on my projector where the projector would not find the video signal, and actually power cycled itself (from being confused I guess). This was very early in my testing. Once again, my TV has had no issues getting a video signal whatsoever.
> 
> 
> I should also note that the 80.3 shares the same 32bit Burr Brown PCM1795 DACs as the 4520 and 8801. In pure direct mode, and the 4520 being set in preamp only mode, I would be completely shocked if there were any major sonic differences between the three units at all.



The 8801 isn't a 4520 no matter how similar the parts list


----------



## BrolicBeast

Marantz 8801


----------



## hometheatergeek

That sure is purty Matt.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1800#post_23260264
> 
> 
> That sure is purty Matt.



Thank ye kindly, HTG!


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1800#post_23260388
> 
> 
> Thank ye kindly, HTG!



So I said to myself, If Brolic got it like that, he could go from an Integra to Marantz with ease SO CAN I.

I got my credit card out, went to Amazon, put the 8801 in the cart, went to checkout and I put my credit info in..... My computer laughed at me and shut itself off.. What gives?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1800#post_23260515
> 
> 
> So I said to myself, If Brolic got it like that, he could go from an Integra to Marantz with ease SO CAN I.
> 
> I got my credit card out, went to Amazon, put the 8801 in the cart, went to checkout and I put my credit info in..... My computer laughed at me and shut itself off.. What gives?



Time to get a new credit card? http://www.smileyvault.com/


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1800#post_23260515
> 
> 
> So I siad to myself, If Brolic got it like that, he could go from an Integra to Marantz with ease SO CAN I.
> 
> I got my credit card out, went to Amazon, put the 8801 in the cart, went to checkout and I put my credit info in..... My computer laughed at me and shut itself off.. What gives?



Lol....man, your computer saved you a few hundred bucks!!! Amazon charges full MSRP.


----------



## kevon27

Congrats bro on the purchase. When are we gonna get a detailed video review?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1800#post_23260620
> 
> 
> Congrats bro on the purchase. When are we gonna get a detailed video review?



Thanks man...no video yet, but I don't think there will be one. Today's SSP's are remarkably similar in functionality, and except for insta-preview, the features are fairly similar to Integra's offerings. A video would probably just have been a rehash of my Integra video, but with a muchhhhhh prettier chassis.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1800#post_23258179
> 
> 
> Matt, I am very interested in your opinions on the Marantz AV8801 vs the 80.3. The AV8801 is on my short list for an SSP upgrade.
> 
> 
> I'm mostly interested in sound quality differences, but also, how solid is the HDMI switching on the Marantz? Does audio and video lock in quickly when changing inputs? How about when you switch from the TV monitor to the projector?
> 
> 
> IMHO, my Onkyo 5508 is horrible with HDMI switching. Most times I have to power cycle it in order for the HDMI (video) to lock into a new input or video output...
> 
> 
> And lastly, how is the overall ease of use compared to the 80.3?



Dennis, although I never had issues with HDMI signal locks, the Marantz locks far more smoothly and quickly than my 80.3 (which is now boxed up and ready to ship to the West Coast)  I can't overstate how much more aesthetically pleasing the 8801 is than the Onkyo/Integra offerings. You'd love insta-preview, as you could check multiple sources simultaneously.


I actually skipped the "first-time" setup and I spent the next hour and a half trying to figure out why some ino uts weren't being recognized.....I eventually ran the setup (skipped Audyssey for now) and all is working exquisitely!


Overall ease of use is great....menus are about on par with Integra/Onkyo models. After using Integra for so long, there was slight learning curve, but it's hardly worth mentioning.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1800#post_23260000
> 
> 
> The 8801 isn't a 4520 no matter how similar the parts list



You are absolutely correct, especially given that D&M added $1,100 to the sticker price of the Marantz. Just like Lexicon selling Oppo's BDP-83 in their unit for $3,500; they are not the same.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1800_40#post_23263196
> 
> 
> You are absolutely correct, especially given that D&M added $1,100 to the sticker price of the Marantz. Just like Lexicon selling Oppo's BDP-83 in their unit for $3,500; they are not the same.



If it makes you feel better, then OK


----------



## SergeantYnot

^ It sure does, I absolutely refuse to be a victim of psychoacoustics!







Oh by the way, how are you liking your 8801?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1800#post_23263656
> 
> 
> ^ It sure does, I absolutely refuse to be a victim of psychoacoustics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh by the way, how are you liking your 8801?



Yes, a crazy room is a dangerous thing.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1800#post_23260208
> 
> 
> Marantz 8801



I bet that sounds good. Marantz gear usually does, in my experience.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1800_40#post_23263656
> 
> 
> ^ It sure does, I absolutely refuse to be a victim of psychoacoustics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh by the way, how are you liking your 8801?



Finally got things were I want them and all the hard work paid off , it was rough goings at first ,as the 8801 was one of 6 changes made to my setup







cool thing is I have a good while before I exhaust the current setups potential .


----------



## BrolicBeast

In respect to the Denon 4520 vs. Marantz 8801, the comparison is identical to the Integra DHC-80.3 vs. the Integra DTR-80.3--in both cases, the receivers are cheaper and have identical connections to their pre-amp parts. The reason why I go with the dedicated Pre/Pro each time, v.s. the cheaper receiver (for use as a pre-amp) is that there are multiple small design changes that engineers make in order for this to be a dedicated processor that equal, in my opinion, to a product that is greater than the sum of its parts. I can justify $500 for that, and I don't mind paying $500 for the aesthetics. (that's just me)


I"m sure the Denon 4520 is a great device, both as a Pre/Pro....and I'm going to be honest--had I not worked this into the deal for my subwoofer sale, I never would have purchase an 8801 on my own. The Integra DHC-80.3 is just too darn good already to warrant replacement before HDMI 2.0 otherwise.


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1800#post_23263196
> 
> 
> You are absolutely correct, especially given that D&M added $1,100 to the sticker price of the Marantz. Just like Lexicon selling Oppo's BDP-83 in their unit for $3,500; they are not the same.



So how does similarity in looks on the back end equate to be units being the same internally? Has anyone actually seen to two units internals and looked at the parts used to determine if they are the same?

It will make sense for D&M to keep certain features and layouts of the external ports (rca, hdmi, etc) the same.... why re-invent the wheel? But, unless someone can show 'REAL' proof that the schematics are point to point exact, except of the obvious XLR outs vs Speaker terminals and integrated amp, We are only guessing.

The 8801 could very well be a 4520 without an internal amp and xlr outs thrown in (not even fully balanced) and everything else is the same. Or D&M could have really put much, much more into the design of the 8801. And if they where benched marked you might see the 8801 besting the 4520 in every category.


So no more speculations and guessing we need the numbers.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1800#post_23270496
> 
> *So how does similarity in looks on the back end equate to be units being the same internally? Has anyone actually seen to two units internals and looked at the parts used to determine if they are the same?*
> 
> It will make sense for D&M to keep certain features and layouts of the external ports (rca, hdmi, etc) the same.... why re-invent the wheel? But, unless someone can show 'REAL' proof that the schematics are point to point exact, except of the obvious XLR outs vs Speaker terminals and integrated amp, We are only guessing.
> 
> The 8801 could very well be a 4520 without an internal amp and xlr outs thrown in (not even fully balanced) and everything else is the same. Or D&M could have really put much, much more into the design of the 8801. And if they where benched marked you might see the 8801 besting the 4520 in every category.
> 
> 
> So no more speculations and guessing we need the numbers.



Actually, there's no speculation whatsoever, and yes there is in fact a parts listing. I posted the pics to show D&M recycled the platform entirely. For a technical analysis, look at the performance breakdown on both owners manuals and you will see they have identical ratings and noise floor specs (yes, I actually compared both before purchasing the 4520 to make sure I wasn't missing out on any of the alleged sonic gains of the 8801). You can also drop in on the 8801 and 4520 forums and read the comparisons. There also happens to be a complete listing of all the internal Texas Instruments DAC/video/microprocessor chipsets used with respective photographs of the internals to document this. Guess what? The platform is Identical. Oddly enough, they are even sharing the same firmware bugs.


This same debate raged on with the Integra DHC vs DTR units. XLRs? That's fine and dandy, but unless you're going to run 25foot or longer XLRs, you're not gaining anything over short run RCAs. In the end, I fully understand 8801 owners telling themselves they have to justify the extra $500-$1100 price difference for the "best" unit. I would be in the same boat had I purchased that unit instead of the 4520. Given that these units are newer to the market in the past 6 months, I'm still looking forward to more comparison reviews.


Once again, this is psychoacoustics at its best!


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1800#post_23270633
> 
> 
> Actually, there's no speculation whatsoever, and yes there is in fact a parts listing. I posted the pics to show D&M recycled the platform entirely. For a technical analysis, look at the performance breakdown on both owners manuals and you will see they have identical ratings and noise floor specs (yes, I actually compared both before purchasing the 4520 to make sure I wasn't missing out on any of the alleged sonic gains of the 8801). You can also drop in on the 8801 and 4520 forums and read the comparisons. There also happens to be a complete listing of all the internal Texas Instruments DAC/video/microprocessor chipsets used with respective photographs of the internals to document this. Guess what? The platform is Identical. Oddly enough, they are even sharing the same firmware bugs.
> 
> 
> This same debate raged on with the Integra DHC vs DTR units. XLRs? That's fine and dandy, but unless you're going to run 25foot or longer XLRs, you're not gaining anything over short run RCAs. In the end, I fully understand 8801 owners telling themselves they have to justify the extra $500-$1100 price difference for the "best" unit. I would be in the same boat had I purchased that unit instead of the 4520. Given that these units are newer to the market in the past 6 months, I'm still looking forward to more comparison reviews.
> 
> 
> Once again, this is psychoacoustics at its best!



We'll since you laid it out like that, all I have to say is: *HA ha.. 8801 owners got played by D&M*..


Also.. you can't beat the coolness factor of XLR's regardless if they make a difference on not.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1800#post_23270648
> 
> 
> 
> Also.. you can't beat the coolness factor of XLR's regardless if they make a difference on not.




+1. I totally agree on that. One of my amps is using the stereo XLRs instead of RCA, and it does look more impressive!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1800#post_23260208
> 
> 
> Marantz 8801



Hey Matt a new purchase, well done whats your thought on it vs the Integra ? Also why the upgrade?


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1800#post_23270648
> 
> 
> Also.. you can't beat the coolness factor of XLR's regardless if they make a difference on not.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1800#post_23270746
> 
> 
> +1. I totally agree on that. One of my amps is using the stereo XLRs instead of RCA, and it does look more impressive!


"...looks more impressive"?










Do you guys often take people back behind your equipment to show them the interconnects? If so, why?


IMO, what "looks more impressive" is the far fewer cables required of an HDMI connection.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1800_40#post_23270648
> 
> 
> We'll since you laid it out like that, all I have to say is: *HA ha.. 8801 owners got played by D&M*..
> 
> 
> Also.. you can't beat the coolness factor of XLR's regardless if they make a difference on not.



Are you sure!


----------



## BrolicBeast

So the Marantz conked out on me already....won't pass video OR audio. Frustrated doesn't _begin_ to describe my disposition at the moment...


Edit 1: What a piece of crap [until it proves to me otherwise]


Edit 2: It will output to my 24" secondary monitor without issue, but will not output to my projector. The projector is not the issue because sources routed directly to the Projector work just fine, and I've eliminated the Lumagen and Darblet as possible causes already the same way (running sources directly to them). Yay--I get to spend my Sunday troubleshooting, instead of enjoying what little free time I have.


Edit 3: The Marantz 8801 is working and is certainly not a piece of crap--it's simply a very "picky" machine.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1800#post_23280780
> 
> 
> So the Marantz conked out on me already....won't pass video OR audio. Frustrated doesn't _begin_ to describe my disposition at the moment...
> 
> 
> Edit 1: What a piece of crap [until it proves to me otherwise]
> 
> 
> Edit 2: It will output to my 24" secondary monitor without issue, but will not output to my projector. The projector is not the issue because sources routed directly to the Projector work just fine, and I've eliminated the Lumagen and Darblet as possible causes already the same way (running sources directly to them). Yay--I get to spend my Sunday troubleshooting, instead of enjoying what little free time I have.



Hope your able to figure it out Matt.


----------



## wkingincharge

That's not good news at all!! sounds like a similar issue I used to have but that turned out to be a very finicky hdmi cable.


I hope you get it figured out man sooner than later!!!!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1800_40#post_23280780
> 
> 
> So the Marantz conked out on me already....won't pass video OR audio. Frustrated doesn't _begin_ to describe my disposition at the moment...
> 
> 
> Edit 1: What a piece of crap [until it proves to me otherwise]
> 
> 
> Edit 2: It will output to my 24" secondary monitor without issue, but will not output to my projector. The projector is not the issue because sources routed directly to the Projector work just fine, and I've eliminated the Lumagen and Darblet as possible causes already the same way (running sources directly to them). Yay--I get to spend my Sunday troubleshooting, instead of enjoying what little free time I have.



Check the hdmi cables and also how long are the runs? and as a start have you powered it all down and back up?


----------



## DMark1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1800#post_23280780
> 
> 
> So the Marantz conked out on me already....won't pass video OR audio. Frustrated doesn't _begin_ to describe my disposition at the moment...
> 
> 
> Edit 1: What a piece of crap [until it proves to me otherwise]
> 
> 
> Edit 2: It will output to my 24" secondary monitor without issue, but will not output to my projector. The projector is not the issue because sources routed directly to the Projector work just fine, and I've eliminated the Lumagen and Darblet as possible causes already the same way (running sources directly to them). Yay--I get to spend my Sunday troubleshooting, instead of enjoying what little free time I have.



Dude, that sucks! Was this a brand new unit, or a pre-owned one? Hopefully you have a warranty on that AV8801!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1800#post_23280839
> 
> 
> Hope your able to figure it out Matt.



Thanks Frank--I made some progress in getting it to work eventually, but something is inherently wrong because there is no definitive cause. As I was online (looking at the new Krell Pre-Amp), I just heard sound from the theater, so I walked over and it just decided to work.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23280864
> 
> 
> That's not good news at all!! sounds like a similar issue I used to have but that turned out to be a very finicky hdmi cable.
> 
> 
> I hope you get it figured out man sooner than later!!!!



Thanks man--I hope so too. I hoped a factory reset would have worked, but nope!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23281438
> 
> 
> Check the hdmi cables and also how long are the runs? and as a start have you powered it all down and back up?



Those were one of the first things I checked--I ran every source direct to the projector first, to make sure they were working. THen, I swapped out the cables between the MArantz and the Lumagen, but to no avail. None of my cable runs are longer than 6 feet. I swapped out my WireWorlds for some Audioquest Cinnamon HDMI Cables, and still no cigar. It eventually just kicked in on it's own. Will it work tomorrow? Who knows.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23281502
> 
> 
> Dude, that sucks! Was this a brand new unit, or a pre-owned one? Hopefully you have a warranty on that AV8801!



It sucks indeed! It's a brand-new unit--I'm going to call Marantz customer service first, to create an auditable trail. If they cannot help me, then it's going in for warranty repair. Thankfully, the authorized Marantz store is only an hour from me (In Baltimore), but I'd rather not need to use it. I ran into signal issues when I first installed it, but I thought it was because I skipped the "first time setup"--now, I'm not so sure...


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1800_40#post_23281629
> 
> 
> Thanks Frank--I made some progress in getting it to work eventually, but something is inherently wrong because there is no definitive cause. As I was online (looking at the new Krell Pre-Amp), I just heard sound from the theater, so I walked over and it just decided to work.
> 
> Thanks man--I hope so too. I hoped a factory reset would have worked, but nope!
> 
> 
> Those were one of the first things I checked--I ran every source direct to the projector first, to make sure they were working. THen, I swapped out the cables between the MArantz and the Lumagen, but to no avail. None of my cable runs are longer than 6 feet. I swapped out my WireWorlds for some Audioquest Cinnamon HDMI Cables, and still no cigar. It eventually just kicked in on it's own. Will it work tomorrow? Who knows.
> 
> It sucks indeed! It's a brand-new unit--I'm going to call Marantz customer service first, to create an auditable trail. If they cannot help me, then it's going in for warranty repair. Thankfully, the authorized Marantz store is only an hour from me (In Baltimore), but I'd rather not need to use it. I ran into signal issues when I first installed it, but I thought it was because I skipped the "first time setup"--now, I'm not so sure...



Did you update the firmware?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23281629
> 
> 
> Thanks Frank--I made some progress in getting it to work eventually, but something is inherently wrong because there is no definitive cause. As I was online (looking at the new Krell Pre-Amp), I just heard sound from the theater, so I walked over and it just decided to work.
> 
> Thanks man--I hope so too. I hoped a factory reset would have worked, but nope!
> 
> 
> Those were one of the first things I checked--I ran every source direct to the projector first, to make sure they were working. THen, I swapped out the cables between the MArantz and the Lumagen, but to no avail. None of my cable runs are longer than 6 feet. I swapped out my WireWorlds for some Audioquest Cinnamon HDMI Cables, and still no cigar. It eventually just kicked in on it's own. Will it work tomorrow? Who knows.
> 
> It sucks indeed! It's a brand-new unit--I'm going to call Marantz customer service first, to create an auditable trail. If they cannot help me, then it's going in for warranty repair. Thankfully, the authorized Marantz store is only an hour from me (In Baltimore), but I'd rather not need to use it. I ran into signal issues when I first installed it, but I thought it was because I skipped the "first time setup"--now, I'm not so sure...



Hi Matt, I read from another poster Ohyeah32 that he was having similar problems and realized that the Marantz does not like it when you skip the "first time setup" You and I both know we don't need anyone to hold our hands when setting up new gear but it seems the Marantz could give a Sh!t and wants the "first time setup" to run its course.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23281953
> 
> 
> Hi Matt, I read from another poster Ohyeah32 that he was having similar problems and realized that the Marantz does not like it when you skip the "first time setup" You and I both know we don't need anyone to hold our hands when setting up new gear but it seems the Marantz could give a Sh!t and wants the "first time setup" to run its course.



Yep! Al is right, at first I got no audio, no picture, nada! Later found out that the reason is I had to let the Marantz walk me through the whole thing in order for it to know that something was connected to it. This approach was totally different than anything I have encountered before. With my Denon AVP, it was just connect and it worked, the Marantz is way different, you have to use the menu driven setup assistant and select Input Setup. From there it will walk you through every step.


So far I'm super happy with the AV8801, and haven't had any issues with it so far. It delivers some fine sound on both movies and music.


Hopefully the situation I described is the reason you were getting no audio or video. If not, I hope you're able to get it sorted.



Seth




Edit: I just read that shortly after you got the AV8801 you did run the setup assistant, so that scratches that out. Hmm, very strange. As I said, I really hope you get it up and running again soon. The AV8801 is a very well made unit, and it could be that yours was just faulty. I've been using mine every day for over a month now and so far all is great.


----------



## audioguy

Harry Pearson of The Absolute Sound once said: "If it works the first time, it's not High End"!


So at least your 8801 qualifies!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23281953
> 
> 
> Hi Matt, I read from another poster Ohyeah32 that he was having similar problems and realized that the Marantz does not like it when you skip the "first time setup" You and I both know we don't need anyone to hold our hands when setting up new gear but it seems the Marantz could give a Sh!t and wants the "first time setup" to run its course.



Hey man, I didn't know someone else experienced this....maybe I need to revisit that setup again, post-factory reset. Thanks for this heads-up!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23283103
> 
> 
> Yep! Al is right, at first I got no audio, no picture, nada! Later found out that the reason is I had to let the Marantz walk me through the whole thing in order for it to know that something was connected to it. This approach was totally different than anything I have encountered before. With my Denon AVP, it was just connect and it worked, the Marantz is way different, you have to use the menu driven setup assistant and select Input Setup. From there it will walk you through every step.
> 
> 
> So far I'm super happy with the AV8801, and haven't had any issues with it so far. It delivers some fine sound on both movies and music.
> 
> 
> Hopefully the situation I described is the reason you were getting no audio or video. If not, I hope you're able to get it sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> Seth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I just read that shortly after you got the AV8801 you did run the setup assistant, so that scratches that out. Hmm, very strange. As I said, I really hope you get it up and running again soon. The AV8801 is a very well made unit, and it could be that yours was just faulty. I've been using mine every day for over a month now and so far all is great.



Hey Seth, the first time around, I only "turned on sources" for the tv input (Game of Thrones was approaching)......maybe I need to go through the first time setup and turn on each source, as asked. Thanks for this glimmer of hope.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23281663
> 
> 
> Did you update the firmware?



Not yet, but basic signal acceptance should be OTB.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23283292
> 
> 
> Harry Pearson of The Absolute Sound once said: "If it works the first time, it's not High End"!
> 
> 
> So at least your 8801 qualifies!



LOL..... This made me laugh! I think it must be true!!!


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23281629
> 
> 
> Those were one of the first things I checked--I ran every source direct to the projector first, to make sure they were working. THen, I swapped out the cables between the MArantz and the Lumagen, but to no avail. None of my cable runs are longer than 6 feet. I swapped out my WireWorlds for some Audioquest Cinnamon HDMI Cables, and still no cigar. It eventually just kicked in on it's own. Will it work tomorrow? Who knows.



Brolic,


I had a similar issue to yours when I first setup the 4520. My TV worked just fine obtaining a video signal, but no dice for the projector. I initially thought it was my HDMI cable (always the first assumption in this hobby), but never had issues with the cable before. For the record, I use a 50-foot RedMere HDMI cable, which has the equalizer chips built-in (the whole point of RedMere right?). Also, the cable had been previously used to run to the Oppo/Xbox in the past with no issues.


I believe you're becoming victim of the settings...I'm not sure if you tried this, but toggle the Display Out settings from "Auto" to HDMI 1, and then HDMI 2. When I called Denon support, I was also told to disconnect the cable a couple times as well before trying to display video.


Gotta love HDMI!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Well, running the setup for ALL sources seems to have solved the problem.....Thanks to everyone who offered advice.....special thanks to HTG and the mighty 4k-wielding OhYeah32 for letting me know I wasn't the only one. i will retract my prior statement, for this 8801 is not a piece of crap at all--it simply demands adults to don diapers in order to get the most out of it.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23286144
> 
> 
> Well, running the setup for ALL sources seems to have solved the problem.....Thanks to everyone who offered advice.....special thanks to HTG and the mighty 4k-wielding OhYeah32 for letting me know I wasn't the only one. i will retract my prior statement, for this 8801 is not a piece of crap at all--it simply demands adults to don diapers in order to get the most out of it.



Awesome!!!!! Glad to hear all is working well now!








Yes, definitely a big thanks to Al for mentioning that I had some issues initially, and that by letting the Marantz walk you through step by step during the whole setup process worked for me.


If it stays fully functional, which it seems like, you're all set now!


Yep, it requires one to be taken by the hand during the whole initial set up process. Thanks for letting us know it worked for you.











Seth


----------



## elvinps2626




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23286144
> 
> 
> Well, running the setup for ALL sources seems to have solved the problem.....Thanks to everyone who offered advice.....special thanks to HTG and the mighty 4k-wielding OhYeah32 for letting me know I wasn't the only one. i will retract my prior statement, for this 8801 is not a piece of crap at all--it simply demands adults to don diapers in order to get the most out of it.



Good to hear that you solve the problem, now hopefully you can enjoy your theater. That is why is good to follow people's hometheater set up threat you learn something new every day. I'm planning to upgrade my system and a Marantz preamp was on my top list, if I didn't read this here I would've had the same problem. Brolic try to update your YouTube channel with the new Marantz I bet I looks beautiful in the rack.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23286144
> 
> 
> Well, running the setup for ALL sources seems to have solved the problem.....Thanks to everyone who offered advice.....special thanks to HTG and the mighty 4k-wielding OhYeah32 for letting me know I wasn't the only one. i will retract my prior statement, for this 8801 is not a piece of crap at all--it simply demands adults to don diapers in order to get the most out of it.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23286438
> 
> 
> Awesome!!!!! Glad to hear all is working well now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, definitely a big thanks to Al for mentioning that I had some issues initially, and that by letting the Marantz walk you through step by step during the whole setup process worked for me.
> 
> 
> If it stays fully functional, which it seems like, you're all set now!
> 
> 
> Yep, it requires one to be taken by the hand during the whole initial set up process. Thanks for letting us know it worked for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Good morning Matt and Seth. I always try and look out for my brothers from another mother. We all have such a bad case of addiction to this hobby and would never want anyone to have withdraws.







I'm not sure what Marantz was thinking when they came up with this idea but if you look under my name you will see the phrase "usually reads manual"


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23287238
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Matt and Seth. I always try and look out for my brothers from another mother. We all have such a bad case of addiction to this hobby and would never want anyone to have withdraws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what Marantz was thinking when they came up with this idea but if you look under my name you will see the phrase "usually reads manual"



Hey Al!










Yep, this hobby is very addictive. We always appreciate any input from our fellow addicts that will help us out.










As with most things in the world of audio video, at some point the user interface will change. And what we were all so accustomed to changes and we have to actually start reading the manual like you do.










I was planning on Reading the manual after I got everything all connected, but after my initial experience with the Marantz, I now know that I really should have read the manual before I did anything.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elvinps2626*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23287056
> 
> 
> Good to hear that you solve the problem, now hopefully you can enjoy your theater. That is why is good to follow people's hometheater set up threat you learn something new every day. I'm planning to upgrade my system and a Marantz preamp was on my top list, if I didn't read this here I would've had the same problem. Brolic try to update your YouTube channel with the new Marantz I bet I looks beautiful in the rack.



Hey man, That's the beauty of AVS--peer assistance!! I'll definitely cover the Marantz 8801 when I shoot the video of my black pearl Legacy Focus SE pair and Marquis HD center channel.







They are slated to be delivered once Mr. Dudleston tunes them after the Munich audio show.


----------



## BrolicBeast

I'm tempted to use my subwoofer sale funds on two of these .......tempting, and well reviewed to boot. Not to mention I own and love Emotiva gear already. Interestingly, I put my XPA-5 up for sale this past weekend for a day or two, but had to take it back down. A) I love it, and b) I want the extra channels on tap when I go for wides and heights.


----------



## SergeantYnot

Brolic,


I was looking into the XPA-1Ls, but those seem rather lackluster in performance compared to the XPA-2, not to mention the quality control issues several experienced. Keep your XPA-5 for all your other channels, and get the XPR-1s. I was actually planning to order an XPR-2 next week, and demote my XPA-3 to additional surround channel duty now that I have the last 2 speakers to go to 11.2. From what I have read, there is really nothing that compares to the XPR line at all.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23289773
> 
> 
> Hey man, That's the beauty of AVS--peer assistance!! I'll definitely cover the Marantz 8801 when I shoot the video of my black pearl Legacy Focus SE pair and Marquis HD center channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are slated to be delivered once Mr. Dudleston tunes them after the Munich audio show.



Way cool! You're getting some Legacy speakers! I have listened to the Focus and the Whisper, and they have to be some of the best sounding speakers I've ever heard! Back when I visited the Legacy factory (when it was still in Springfield Illinois), the speakers used Kevlar aramid midrange drivers and had yellow honeycomb cones. The look was gorgeous! Too bad they no longer use those types of mid range drivers, because imo they really added a touch of class to the looks. Both the Focus and Whisper had rosewood finishes that I fell in love with.


At that time I had just purchased a whole Paradigm 5.1 speaker setup, so I couldn't go and buy the Legacy's, even though I just knew that they totally outperformed the Paradigms. I haven't had the pleasure of listening to the new line of Legacy Focus and Whisper, but I can only imagine that they sound phenomenal!


HUGE congrats on your soon to arrive speakers!











Seth


----------



## DMark1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23290281
> 
> 
> Way cool! You're getting some Legacy speakers! I have listened to the Focus and the Whisper, and they have to be some of the best sounding speakers I've ever heard! Back when I visited the Legacy factory (when it was still in Springfield Illinois), the speakers used Kevlar aramid midrange drivers and had yellow honeycomb cones. The look was gorgeous! Too bad they no longer use those types of mid range drivers, because imo they really added a touch of class to the looks. Both the Focus and Whisper had rosewood finishes that I fell in love with.
> 
> 
> At that time I had just purchased a whole Paradigm 5.1 speaker setup, so I couldn't go and buy the Legacy's, even though I just knew that they totally outperformed the Paradigms. I haven't had the pleasure of listening to the new line of Legacy Focus and Whisper, but I can only imagine that they sound phenomenal!
> 
> 
> HUGE congrats on your soon to arrive speakers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



FYI, Legacy Audio's factory is again located in Springfield, IL. There were about 9 years (1997-2006) when the factory was moved to Allentown PA as part of a merger with the Allen Organ Company, but Bill Dudleston bought back his shares and moved the company back to Springfield in 2006, where it resides today.


Legacy is one of the few remaining speaker companies to use an *all-American* workforce to engineer every Legacy speaker, build the cabinets and crossovers, do the veneering, painting, and finishing, assemble and tune each speaker, and handle all the customer service. The drivers themselves are designed in-house by Bill Dudleston, and are built to his specs by well-respected companies like B&C of Italy, Eminence, and Eton of Germany, for example. Every single driver that comes in to Legacy is put through a rigorous testing program, measurements are taken and recorded, and only those drivers that meet the stringent specs within +/- 1dB are used in Legacy speakers. In fact, Legacy goes the extra step in matching drivers within 0.25 dB for their SE models.


Regarding the old Kevlar/Hexacone drivers - yes, these were excellent drivers for their time, however, the new Silver-Graphite/Rohacell drivers are _LIGHT-YEARS_ BETTER. They are extremely transparent, clean, detailed and highly accurate in the midrange. Check out Bill Dudleston's YouTube video comparing the two drivers. Even thru tiny laptop speakers, it is very easy to hear the difference! Oh, and BTW, I think the new silver-graphite drivers look even better and classier then the old yellow Kevlar drivers. But that's my personal opinion, and you're entitled to yours.









* Bill Dudleston's Midrange Driver Comparison on YouTube *


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23289885
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> I was looking into the XPA-1Ls, but those seem rather lackluster in performance compared to the XPA-2, not to mention the quality control issues several experienced. Keep your XPA-5 for all your other channels, and get the XPR-1s. I was actually planning to order an XPR-2 next week, and demote my XPA-3 to additional surround channel duty now that I have the last 2 speakers to go to 11.2. From what I have read, there is really nothing that compares to the XPR line at all.



Dude, please post pictures of the mighty XPR-2 somewhere! Yeah the 1L model doean't really need to exist, IMO. Emotiva is a great brand man.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23290281
> 
> 
> Way cool! You're getting some Legacy speakers! I have listened to the Focus and the Whisper, and they have to be some of the best sounding speakers I've ever heard! Back when I visited the Legacy factory (when it was still in Springfield Illinois), the speakers used Kevlar aramid midrange drivers and had yellow honeycomb cones. The look was gorgeous! Too bad they no longer use those types of mid range drivers, because imo they really added a touch of class to the looks. Both the Focus and Whisper had rosewood finishes that I fell in love with.
> 
> 
> At that time I had just purchased a whole Paradigm 5.1 speaker setup, so I couldn't go and buy the Legacy's, even though I just knew that they totally outperformed the Paradigms. I haven't had the pleasure of listening to the new line of Legacy Focus and Whisper, but I can only imagine that they sound phenomenal!
> 
> 
> HUGE congrats on your soon to arrive speakers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Thanks Seth! I'm glad that experience with Legacy speakers still resonates with you to this day. Once they're all setup, you're welcome to swing by for a listen.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23291904
> 
> 
> FYI, Legacy Audio's factory is again located in Springfield, IL. There were about 9 years (1997-2006) when the factory was moved to Allentown PA as part of a merger with the Allen Organ Company, but Bill Dudleston bought back his shares and moved the company back to Springfield in 2006, where it resides today.
> 
> 
> Legacy is one of the few remaining speaker companies to use an *all-American* workforce to engineer every Legacy speaker, build the cabinets and crossovers, do the veneering, painting, and finishing, assemble and tune each speaker, and handle all the customer service. The drivers themselves are designed in-house by Bill Dudleston, and are built to his specs by well-respected companies like B&C of Italy, Eminence, and Eton of Germany, for example. Every single driver that comes in to Legacy is put through a rigorous testing program, measurements are taken and recorded, and only those drivers that meet the stringent specs within +/- 1dB are used in Legacy speakers. In fact, Legacy goes the extra step in matching drivers within 0.25 dB for their SE models.
> 
> 
> Regarding the old Kevlar/Hexacone drivers - yes, these were excellent drivers for their time, however, the new Silver-Graphite/Rohacell drivers are _LIGHT-YEARS_ BETTER. They are extremely transparent, clean, detailed and highly accurate in the midrange. Check out Bill Dudleston's YouTube video comparing the two drivers. Even thru tiny laptop speakers, it is very easy to hear the difference! Oh, and BTW, I think the new silver-graphite drivers look even better and classier then the old yellow Kevlar drivers. But that's my personal opinion, and you're entitled to yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Bill Dudleston's Midrange Driver Comparison on YouTube *



Yeah, the difference is really astounding! I love that video!


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23292340
> 
> 
> Dude, please post pictures of the mighty XPR-2 somewhere! Yeah the 1L model doean't really need to exist, IMO. Emotiva is a great brand man.



Brolic,


I am definitely looking to get one either next week or next couple weeks for sure. I would like to reiterate that I am quite happy with the XPA-3 and am only upgrading since I need 2 additional power channels for wide speakers. I'm realistically not expecting a drastic increase in sound quality, if any, over my current XPA-3. I was originally thinking the whole "Class A" amp of the XPA-1L would yield some kind of improvement, but the more I read the less apparent it is turning out to be. I also do not like the temperature ratings I am reading about. I read one unit was getting close to the 150 degree Fahrenheit mark; crazy when you think about it since the Class A/B Emo amps typically are cool to the touch. Since I am not reading a whole lot about any sonic improvements so far from the owners, I decided to steer clear, and just look into the XPR line. They are without a doubt amazing.


If you dedicate your sub funds to getting the XPRs, when will you be getting your new Seatons?


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23291904
> 
> 
> FYI, Legacy Audio's factory is again located in Springfield, IL. There were about 9 years (1997-2006) when the factory was moved to Allentown PA as part of a merger with the Allen Organ Company, but Bill Dudleston bought back his shares and moved the company back to Springfield in 2006, where it resides today.
> 
> 
> Legacy is one of the few remaining speaker companies to use an *all-American* workforce to engineer every Legacy speaker, build the cabinets and crossovers, do the veneering, painting, and finishing, assemble and tune each speaker, and handle all the customer service. The drivers themselves are designed in-house by Bill Dudleston, and are built to his specs by well-respected companies like B&C of Italy, Eminence, and Eton of Germany, for example. Every single driver that comes in to Legacy is put through a rigorous testing program, measurements are taken and recorded, and only those drivers that meet the stringent specs within +/- 1dB are used in Legacy speakers. In fact, Legacy goes the extra step in matching drivers within 0.25 dB for their SE models.
> 
> 
> Regarding the old Kevlar/Hexacone drivers - yes, these were excellent drivers for their time, however, the new Silver-Graphite/Rohacell drivers are _LIGHT-YEARS_ BETTER. They are extremely transparent, clean, detailed and highly accurate in the midrange. Check out Bill Dudleston's YouTube video comparing the two drivers. Even thru tiny laptop speakers, it is very easy to hear the difference! Oh, and BTW, I think the new silver-graphite drivers look even better and classier then the old yellow Kevlar drivers. But that's my personal opinion, and you're entitled to yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Bill Dudleston's Midrange Driver Comparison on YouTube *



That's good to know. I was bit bummed back when the Legacy factory moved to PA. Awesome news that Bill bought back his shares and moved the company back to Springfield.







Back when I was there ('97), Bill gave me, my father and sister (we were on a road trip together), the grand tour. Very very impressive! Seeing how everything was (is) all hand built, designed in house, and tested by them, is really quite something. Very very rare in this day and age, when most speaker makers outsource most things. Great to see a US company that really is proudly is Made In America!










I still think the yellow drivers look a bit more elegant, but in the end the most important thing is the sound. And after seeing (hearing) that YouTube video, there is no doubt the new drivers sound way better!


Thanks for sharing that.



Seth


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23292340
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Seth! I'm glad that experience with Legacy speakers still resonates with you to this day. Once they're all setup, you're welcome to swing by for a listen.



Thanks Matt.







I would LOVE to hear your system! I highly doubt that I will ever be out that way anytime soon, but if I am it would be great to check out your setup.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Guys, I am at Grace's Mandarin at the National Harbor with Ms. Brolic, and there are four TV's on the wall. Let me tell you what this great gal o' mine just said: "Matt, those TVs are too bright and the black levels are terrible. The contrast is suffering."


We are still here at dinner, but I HAD to share this with my AVS family.


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23305342
> 
> 
> Guys, I am at Grace's Mandarin at the National Harbor with Ms. Brolic, and there are four TV's on the wall. Let me tell you what this great gal o' mine just said: "Matt, those TVs are too bright and the black levels are terrible. The contrast is suffering."
> 
> 
> We are still here at dinner, but I HAD to share this with my AVS family.


All I could do was smile when I read that.....The THX gods were smiling on you when you two met







Some of us could only wish for such a thing.


----------



## elvinps2626




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23305342
> 
> 
> Guys, I am at Grace's Mandarin at the National Harbor with Ms. Brolic, and there are four TV's on the wall. Let me tell you what this great gal o' mine just said: "Matt, those TVs are too bright and the black levels are terrible. The contrast is suffering."
> 
> 
> We are still here at dinner, but I HAD to share this with my AVS family.


Does she have a sister LOL. Congrats you have a keeper


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23305342
> 
> 
> Guys, I am at Grace's Mandarin at the National Harbor with Ms. Brolic, and there are four TV's on the wall. Let me tell you what this great gal o' mine just said: "Matt, those TVs are too bright and the black levels are terrible. The contrast is suffering."
> 
> 
> We are still here at dinner, but I HAD to share this with my AVS family.



Lol thats awesome Matt. She is educated in the science of visual perfection.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23305401
> 
> 
> All I could do was smile when I read that.....The THX gods were smiling on you when you two met
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us could only wish for such a thing.



Dude, I was so shocked--I just stared at her for a good five seconds as I processed what had just been said, and who said it. lol....she has definitely taken an interest in this hobby and it has been growing steadily.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elvinps2626*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23305511
> 
> 
> Does she have a sister LOL. Congrats you have a keeper



lol, she's definitely a keeper man. Without a doubt










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23306191
> 
> 
> Lol thats awesome Matt. She is educated in the science of visual perfection.



Yes indeed......before I know it, she'll be explaining the color spectrum and teaching me how to use Calman 5. lol


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23305342
> 
> 
> Guys, I am at Grace's Mandarin at the National Harbor with Ms. Brolic, and there are four TV's on the wall. Let me tell you what this great gal o' mine just said: "Matt, those TVs are too bright and the black levels are terrible. The contrast is suffering."
> 
> 
> We are still here at dinner, but I HAD to share this with my AVS family.



Yes. It is very satisfying when your loved one(s) take an interest in this hobby. I took my wife to Axpona 2 years ago when it came to New York. She actually enjoyed it. Her favorite suite was D-Box. Now she keeps reminding me how less of a man I am because I can't afford a D-BOX system.


"Honey, it's 2013 and my chair still does not move with the movie"..... "I know I should have listened to my mother and marry my old boyfriend. He's an electrical engineer. He could have made a D-BOX system from scratch"... So you see Brolic, I'm a very happy guy


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23325180
> 
> 
> Yes. It is very satisfying when your loved one(s) take an interest in this hobby. I took my wife to Axpona 2 years ago when it came to New York. She actually enjoyed it. Her favorite suite was D-Box. Now she keeps reminding me how less of a man I am because I can't afford a D-BOX system.
> 
> 
> "Honey, it's 2013 and my chair still does not move with the movie"..... "I know I should have listened to my mother and marry my old boyfriend. He's an electrical engineer. He could have made a D-BOX system from scratch"... So you see Brolic, I'm a very happy guy



lol, man...what you could do is state that a percent of your income over the next few months will be dedicated to saving for a Dbox system. I can almost guarantee you she will be AGAINST it, and she will become the limiting factor in that purchase! Personally, Dbox is way too *much* for most movies. It's fine for movies with numerous air plane/battleship scenes, but I don't want my seats tipping to the right side anytime the camera pans (purposeful exaggeration







)


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1860#post_23328626
> 
> 
> lol, man...what you could do is state that a percent of your income over the next few months will be dedicated to saving for a Dbox system. I can almost guarantee you she will be AGAINST it, and she will become the limiting factor in that purchase! Personally, Dbox is way too *much* for most movies. It's fine for movies with numerous air plane/battleship scenes, but I don't want my seats tipping to the right side anytime the camera pans (purposeful exaggeration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



I don't need no stinking D box system. I am perfectly happy with liquor.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23325180
> 
> 
> Yes. It is very satisfying when your loved one(s) take an interest in this hobby. I took my wife to Axpona 2 years ago when it came to New York. She actually enjoyed it. Her favorite suite was D-Box. Now she keeps reminding me how less of a man I am because I can't afford a D-BOX system.
> 
> 
> "Honey, it's 2013 and my chair still does not move with the movie"..... "I know I should have listened to my mother and marry my old boyfriend. He's an electrical engineer. He could have made a D-BOX system from scratch"... So you see Brolic, I'm a very happy guy


Get her a Crowson Tactile Actuator. Tell her it's a better vibrator than her other one.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1860#post_23328626
> 
> 
> lol, man...what you could do is state that a percent of your income over the next few months will be dedicated to saving for a Dbox system. I can almost guarantee you she will be AGAINST it, and she will become the limiting factor in that purchase! Personally, Dbox is way too *much* for most movies. It's fine for movies with numerous air plane/battleship scenes, but I don't want my seats tipping to the right side anytime the camera pans (purposeful exaggeration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Agreed. I like tactile shaking, but D-Box makes me nauseous.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1860#post_23328726
> 
> 
> I don't need no stinking D box system. I am perfectly happy with liquor.


THIS ^^^ is the line of the week on AVS!!!










Craig


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1860#post_23328726
> 
> 
> I don't need no stinking D box system. I am perfectly happy with liquor.



lololol.....same effect, for tens of thousands of dollars cheaper (cost to liver notwithstanding)


----------



## prepress

Seems to me as if D box would be a distraction.


If your system itself isn't enough to shake things up, I would think alcohol isn't going to do it either. OR a D box. I would just suspend disbelief and go with that. Or watch only string quartets.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1860#post_23329487
> 
> 
> Seems to me as if D box would be a distraction.
> 
> 
> If your system itself isn't enough to shake things up, I would think alcohol isn't going to do it either. OR a D box. I would just suspend disbelief and go with that. Or watch only string quartets.



I've had multiple experiences with D-Box and each time it was a MAJOR distraction to the movie. I have not experienced anything like Craig's Crowson system.


Watching string quartets ?


----------



## wkingincharge

I have heard of D-Box system and they sound a bit extreme for my taste at home . A day trip to an amusement park can give me that same sensation with more fun lol!!!! Crowson's are much more suitable for my taste just adding that last little bit of feel without the gimmicky feel.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Star Trek: Into Darkness is an absolutely superb film. These days, it takes a lot to impress me in a movie theater; however, yesterday--I was truly impressed. We saw it at the IMAX theater in Silver Spring, MD in 3D and this film has everything any of us could want. Picture quality? YES! Audio? HECK YES!!! Story? YOU BETCHA!!! We may go see it again. Benedict Cumberbatch plays what may quite possibly be the best villain of the last decade and that includes Ledger's Joker. Anyone who appreciates audio, video, and story done right simultaneously should go see Star Trek: Into Darkness.


----------



## COACH2369

I concur with you Dr. HT.... LOL


We loved it as well. I agree with you about he villain. Most likely I will go see it again too.


Looking forward to hearing it in my home theater....especially with the upcoming addition of three Noesis 212 speakers and three DIY DO 18" subs. :-D


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1860#post_23334342
> 
> 
> Star Trek: Into Darkness is an absolutely superb film. These days, it takes a lot to impress me in a movie theater; however, yesterday--I was truly impressed. We saw it at the IMAX theater in Silver Spring, MD in 3D and this film has everything any of us could want. Picture quality? YES! Audio? HECK YES!!! Story? YOU BETCHA!!! We may go see it again. Benedict Cumberbatch plays what may quite possibly be the best villain of the last decade and that includes Ledger's Joker. Anyone who appreciates audio, video, and story done right simultaneously should go see Star Trek: Into Darkness.



I'm hoping to watch this on Saturday


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1860#post_23334477
> 
> 
> I concur with you Dr. HT.... LOL
> 
> 
> We loved it as well. I agree with you about he villain. Most likely I will go see it again too.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to hearing it in my home theater....especially with the upcoming addition of three Noesis 212 speakers and three DIY DO 18" subs. :-D



Excellent additions! I'll be extra interested in your comparison between the horn-loaded Noesis and the horn-loaded RF-7's. How are your subs coming along?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1860#post_23334632
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to watch this on Saturday



Frank, make sure you bring your entire family--they will all love it! And you must-must-must see it in IMAX 3D! Your wife and kids will be clamoring to hear it in your theater when it comes out on Blu Ray tomorrow in AU. lol....just kidding, but you guys do get things EXTRA early!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1860#post_23333173
> 
> 
> I have heard of D-Box system and they sound a bit extreme for my taste at home . A day trip to an amusement park can give me that same sensation with more fun lol!!!! Crowson's are much more suitable for my taste just adding that last little bit of feel without the gimmicky feel.



Yeah man--the Crowsons are undoubtedly perfect for the non-gimmicky feel. Although I have a confession: I now route my Xbox 360 through the front HDMI port of my Oppo BDP-105 so I can take advantage of the crowsons, and when I'm going into a gaming session, I turn the amp up by two notches on my Behringer iNuke amp, which results in a significant increase in actuation that would be unnatural for movies but is absolutely PERFECT for gaming. If there are any gamers here, the experience of gaming with Crowsons is, alone, worth the price of admission in my book.


Of course, I turn it back to normal levels after the gaming session is over, so I don't get launched out of my seat by footfalls in a movie.










I"m itching to test out the Pulse movie with the Crowsons. I have the Pulse server-room scene on Jindrak's awesome Ultimate Bass Demo Disc, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## BrolicBeast

That moment when you realize the need to purchase an Xbox One, regardless of what Microsoft decides to charge for it:







The console wars have returned.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1860#post_23334477
> 
> 
> I concur with you Dr. HT.... LOL
> 
> 
> We loved it as well. I agree with you about he villain. Most likely I will go see it again too.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to hearing it in my home theater....especially with the upcoming addition of three Noesis 212 speakers and three DIY DO 18" subs. :-D



Congrats on your new speakers. Gave up on the Seatons? JTRs are supposed to be excellent!


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1860#post_23340579
> 
> 
> That moment when you realize the need to purchase an Xbox One, regardless of what Microsoft decides to charge for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The console wars have returned.


Still need to see more tech info but really like what I've seen so far.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1860#post_23340579
> 
> 
> That moment when you realize the need to purchase an Xbox One, regardless of what Microsoft decides to charge for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The console wars have returned.



I think when Halo 5 comes out, that will be a selling point indeed.


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyghwayman*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1860#post_23342096
> 
> 
> Still need to see more tech info but really like what I've seen so far.



For console, why is the end consumer concerned about specs? Unless you're a game developer, the specs these companies put out is just a bunch of numbers to get people talking and rather useless. I would like to see a system come out with very little specs (no cpu, gpu, memory info). Only include the usable stuff like how many controllers, hard drive size, inputs and outputs.


This is how I would present a system. No long boring shows like what Sony/Microsoft/Nintendo do. I would say: The system is the BOX-4-U. It's powerful and here are the feature and games. And all of this would be done on a youtube video.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1860#post_23344465
> 
> 
> For console, why is the end consumer concerned about specs? Unless you're a game developer, the specs these companies put out is just a bunch of numbers to get people talking and rather useless. I would like to see a system come out with very little specs (no cpu, gpu, memory info). Only include the usable stuff like how many controllers, hard drive size, inputs and outputs.
> 
> 
> This is how I would present a system. No long boring shows like what Sony/Microsoft/Nintendo do. I would say: The system is the BOX-4-U. It's powerful and here are the feature and games. And all of this would be done on a youtube video.



I think the specs are meaningless as well. We could very well go another 2-3 years before needing a hardware refresh to accommodate mainstream 4K gaming, which I'm sure is what Sony will be announcing next month. Not sure about you, but 1080p games look pretty fabulous right now.


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1860#post_23344495
> 
> 
> I think the specs are meaningless as well. We could very well go another 2-3 years before needing a hardware refresh to accommodate mainstream 4K gaming, which I'm sure is what Sony will be announcing next month. Not sure about you, but 1080p games look pretty fabulous right now.



Take away all the stuff the Xbox one is coming with, TV, apps, kinect and all you really have is better graphics. People will try to deny it but the release of a new system is for BETTER GRAPHICS. Which I don't mind. I would rather see an Xbox 360 or Ps3 supercharged. It would be like upgrading a PC. Take the CPU and GPU's in the current system and clock them faster. And add more memory. This way you'll have backward compatibility, less development cost, all games can run at full 1080p 60fps.

Back in the ole days, programmers relied on programming skill and trickery to get systems to do things they should not really be doing. Now it about lazy programming and a new system every few years.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyghwayman*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1860#post_23342096
> 
> 
> Still need to see more tech info but really like what I've seen so far.



I live what I've seen so far as well! I think it'll be ok technically speaking, but I doubt it'll be very impressive. I (and many others) have a PC that is far more advanced than anything the Xbox One COULD have in it (based on architecture selected at the time of design), so I'm less concerned about the specs of the machine, and more about the games it will have and the ability to at least bridge the gap between console and PC graphics. Halo and GoW, for example.....it's DVR is also a stable option, as the tuner function in Jriver is not very good.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1860#post_23343430
> 
> 
> I think when Halo 5 comes out, that will be a selling point indeed.



Oh Yessss!!! I'm playing through Halo 4 on Legendary....it still has me hooked.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1860#post_23344495
> 
> 
> I think the specs are meaningless as well. We could very well go another 2-3 years before needing a hardware refresh to accommodate mainstream 4K gaming, which I'm sure is what Sony will be announcing next month. Not sure about you, but 1080p games look pretty fabulous right now.



I'm pretty sure Sony will announce 4k gaming next year--this might give them an advantage, as UHD resolution is already availible on PC and a game on that setting looks decidedly better than it's lower 2k resolution. There are some thing that can be done (AF, AA boost), but nothing can replace large amounts of good old fashioned pixels!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1860#post_23344547
> 
> 
> Take away all the stuff the Xbox one is coming with, TV, apps, kinect and all you really have is better graphics. People will try to deny it but the release of a new system is for BETTER GRAPHICS. Which I don't mind. I would rather see an Xbox 360 or Ps3 supercharged. It would be like upgrading a PC. Take the CPU and GPU's in the current system and clock them faster. And add more memory. This way you'll have backward compatibility, less development cost, all games can run at full 1080p 60fps.
> 
> Back in the ole days, programmers relied on programming skill and trickery to get systems to do things they should not really be doing. Now it about lazy programming and a new system every few years.



I'm waiting for the day where developers can create a unified environment where the computer can be treated like a console. Steam gets very close, but I haven't explored it much in recent years. The best of both worlds--the stability of consoles mixed with the performance potential of PC....now that's a match made in heaven.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Less than a week until the arrival of the Black Pearl Legacy Focus SE pair with the glorious Marquis HD. I'm going to be running them full range--I like the idea of localized bass......the experimentation shall be grand! I'm still trying to decide on surrounds, although I think I'm going to pursue another Legacy Focus SE pair for surround duty. Why stop now, eh? lol.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1860#post_23346965
> 
> 
> Less than a week until the arrival of the Black Pearl Legacy Focus SE pair with the glorious Marquis HD. I'm going to be running them full range--I like the idea of localized bass......the experimentation shall be grand! I'm still trying to decide on surrounds, although I think I'm going to pursue another Legacy Focus SE pair for surround duty. Why stop now, eh? lol.



I would say stop when space, finances, or common sense say so. Or when you reach the point the still small voice inside says, "It's enough. This is good." I did that last one, and it carried me for 14 years. But the ball started rolling again when I got it in me that a new TV would be nice; I think I'm now on the verge of another still small voice moment once my preamp settles in.


Legacy speakers. Very good!


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1860#post_23341992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new speakers. Gave up on the Seatons? JTRs are supposed to be excellent!



I haven't "given up" on the Seatons... Just went the more economical way for now. These should hold me over quite well until I decide on what to do with my room. Eventually, I plan on doing something different in there. Then I can consider the Seatons because I will have more flexibility with placement.


The Noesis are supposed to be pretty amazing speakers, so I can't wait. Hopefully I will have them within 2-2.5 weeks.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1860#post_23349010
> 
> 
> I would say stop when space, finances, or common sense say so. Or when you reach the point the still small voice inside says, "It's enough. This is good." I did that last one, and it carried me for 14 years. But the ball started rolling again when I got it in me that a new TV would be nice; I think I'm now on the verge of another still small voice moment once my preamp settles in.
> 
> 
> Legacy speakers. Very good!



LOL, believe me, these upgrades are going to last me 14 years and probably longer. I have a number of endeavors that I plan to pursue over the next few years and there won't be a cent available for HT once I really kick these plans into gear. Believe it or not, I have a Gantt chart on my expected life-direction, and these plans, according to the project schedule, also align with the introduction of fatherhood (the predecessor of which is, of course, marriage--which is, itself, fast approaching).


Something tells me once UHD reached its apex, you won't be able to resist another upgrade. The funny thing about that is, when you are ready to upgrade, you'll still get almost exactly what you paid for your Kuro--if not more. BTW--how do you like your 501's? i've been looking at them very, very closely for a 2014 purchase, although i've also been looking at a pair of Parasound JC-1's as well. I have to upgrade my amps in order to run the Legacies really open up in Full Range mode, with a eventual subwoofer for the LFE track (LPF 120, just to be on the safe side for the hard-coded LFE track.)


----------



## SergeantYnot

^ Brolic, how are you liking the Marantz over the Integra?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1860#post_23351909
> 
> 
> ^ Brolic, how are you liking the Marantz over the Integra?



Hey Sarge, I honestly cant say since the speakers I used the integra with are in a totally different category from the ones I'll be using the next time I run Audyssey. I haven't run Audyssey for my placeholder Infinity speakers so they cant be used in comparison since they were using the klipsch audyssey settings before I sold the Integra. I just disengaged from the audio performance facet of my system between tbe sale of my klipsches and the acquisition of the Legacies.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1860#post_23350874
> 
> 
> LOL, believe me, these upgrades are going to last me 14 years and probably longer. I have a number of endeavors that I plan to pursue over the next few years and there won't be a cent available for HT once I really kick these plans into gear. Believe it or not, I have a Gantt chart on my expected life-direction, and these plans, according to the project schedule, also align with the introduction of fatherhood (the predecessor of which is, of course, marriage--which is, itself, fast approaching).
> 
> 
> Something tells me once UHD reached its apex, you won't be able to resist another upgrade. The funny thing about that is, when you are ready to upgrade, you'll still get almost exactly what you paid for your Kuro--if not more. BTW--how do you like your 501's? i've been looking at them very, very closely for a 2014 purchase, although i've also been looking at a pair of Parasound JC-1's as well. I have to upgrade my amps in order to run the Legacies really open up in Full Range mode, with a eventual subwoofer for the LFE track (LPF 120, just to be on the safe side for the hard-coded LFE track.)



The MC501s are amazing. They are very musical, run very cool, have an ease about them that doesn't induce listener fatigue, and look cool. Plus, with DVD, BD, even LD—they rock. They absolutely can carry a soundtrack. They're dynamic in my system. Thumps _thump_. That said, before I got them I was giving real thought to the JC1s. The reasons I didn't get JC1s were that they're gas guzzlers—they pull much more power than the Macs; they run hot, even in the lower bias setting. If your space is small, the heat may matter. And until recently, they didn't come in black. But everything I read suggested that they, too, can rock an HT and any tunes you want.


The JC1s have 400wpc vs. the 501s' 500wpc. Plus, they have 3 taps (8, 4, and 2-ohm). Either should drive the Legacy speakers well. How power-hungry are they? Theoretically/technically, one amp may be more appropriate than the other. But either will drive them. I don't know if the 501s are still in regular production or not—they were replaced by the 601s, as far as I know—but you could score a pair on the used market for less than a new pair of JC1s. Thy're still on the McIntosh website, for what that's worth. Plus, you could perhaps do a custom order for the 501s but it will take a few weeks, and a new pair would be more than a new pair of JC1s.


One other thing. The Macs are heavier: 92 lbs as opposed to 64 lbs for the Parasounds.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Upgrade??


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1860#post_23353206
> 
> 
> The MC501s are amazing. They are very musical, run very cool, have an ease about them that doesn't induce listener fatigue, and look cool. Plus, with DVD, BD, even LD—they rock. They absolutely can carry a soundtrack. They're dynamic in my system. Thumps _thump_. That said, before I got them I was giving real thought to the JC1s. The reasons I didn't get JC1s were that they're gas guzzlers—they pull much more power than the Macs; they run hot, even in the lower bias setting. If your space is small, the heat may matter. And until recently, they didn't come in black. But everything I read suggested that they, too, can rock an HT and any tunes you want.
> 
> 
> The JC1s have 400wpc vs. the 501s' 500wpc. Plus, they have 3 taps (8, 4, and 2-ohm). Either should drive the Legacy speakers well. How power-hungry are they? Theoretically/technically, one amp may be more appropriate than the other. But either will drive them. I don't know if the 501s are still in regular production or not—they were replaced by the 601s, as far as I know—but you could score a pair on the used market for less than a new pair of JC1s. Thy're still on the McIntosh website, for what that's worth. Plus, you could perhaps do a custom order for the 501s but it will take a few weeks, and a new pair would be more than a new pair of JC1s.
> 
> 
> One other thing. The Macs are heavier: 92 lbs as opposed to 64 lbs for the Parasounds.



Thanks for the rundown Prepress. Those 601's look really amazing! Priced a bit high compared to the Parasounds though....but they are sexy w/ the specs to nack up their looks.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1860#post_23353595
> 
> 
> Thanks for the rundown Prepress. Those 601's look really amazing! Priced a bit high compared to the Parasounds though....but they are sexy w/ the specs to nack up their looks.



To clarify, it's the _MC501s_ that have three taps, not the Parasounds. As for the MC601s, they are _600_wpc and more neutral-sounding than my 501s. I prefer the look of the 501 personally, and don't need the extra 100w. That, their extra size, and the money precluded my upgrading to 601s.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1860#post_23354559
> 
> 
> To clarify, it's the _MC501s_ that have three taps, not the Parasounds. As for the MC601s, they are _600_wpc and more neutral-sounding than my 501s. I prefer the look of the 501 personally, and don't need the extra 100w. That, their extra size, and the money precluded my upgrading to 601s.



Why the three taps? I believe most amps automatically handle the Ohms. Is it a fundamental engineering/design choice? I've noticed other Mac amps output the same wattage regardless of Ohms....how is that? I'm quite curious.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Man...those 601s sure are purty! I'm Goimg to go demo a pair!


----------



## wkingincharge

Sounds like you are gettin close to lift off with those legacies man looking forward to those great videos!!!.


McIntosh are my all time favorite amps got me thinking back in the day when my uncle has some 240's how great they looked and sounded. If my current and future space were large enough to support large high end towers these would be my end game amps even the Mrs likes them.I have seen and heard the 601's in a showroom but could not really make a good sound comparison to the other speaker/amp combo they were using.


Do you plan in the future to bring the equipment out in the open for viewing or do you prefer not seen but heard???


----------



## mech27

Brolic if your main focus was just home theater & gaming would you have kept the klipsch's & the integra?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1860#post_23354583
> 
> 
> Why the three taps? I believe most amps automatically handle the Ohms. Is it a fundamental engineering/design choice? I've noticed other Mac amps output the same wattage regardless of Ohms....how is that? I'm quite curious.



The three taps are to best match the amp's output impedance with the load of the speaker. The Autoformer ensures that power output is constant and consistent regardless of the load a speaker presents. Usually as load varies, the amp has to work harder and output more juice. That's how I understand it. You use the tap appropriate for your speaker; if it falls in between, you use the next lowest tap. My Mirages are 6 ohm nominal impedance, so I'd use the 4-ohm tap. But I also bi-wire, so I use the 2-ohm tap for the woofers and 4 for mids and highs. I was told not to use the 8-ohm tap by McIntosh, given my speakers' impedance.


Aha, here's something from the 501 manual:

_All solid state power amplifier output circuits work best

into what is called an optimum load. This optimum load

may vary considerably from what a loudspeaker requires.

In the case of more than one loudspeaker connected in parallel,

the load to the power amplifier may drop to two ohms

or even less. A power amplifier connected to a load that is

lower than optimum, causes more output current to flow,

which results in extra heat being generated in the power

output stage. This increase in temperature will result in a

reduced life expectancy for the amplifier. The special

Balanced Winding Autoformer creates an ideal match between

the power amplifier output stage and the loudspeaker.

A McIntosh amplifier with an Autoformer can be used to

safely drive multiple speakers without reducing the life

expectancy of the power amplifier. There is absolutely no

performance limitation with an Autoformer. Its frequency

response exceeds that of the output circuit itself, and extends

well beyond the audible range. Its distortion level is so low

it is virtually impossible to measure._


These Autoformers also give DC protection to the speakers. And as mentioned, the 501s are absolutely cool to the touch. They've never been even warm around here. I don't blast my music, but I'm sure the Autoformers help.


----------



## mech27

Brolic if your main focus was just home theater & gaming would you have kept the klipsch's & the integra?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1860#post_23334342
> 
> 
> Star Trek: Into Darkness is an absolutely superb film. These days, it takes a lot to impress me in a movie theater; however, yesterday--I was truly impressed. We saw it at the IMAX theater in Silver Spring, MD in 3D and this film has everything any of us could want. Picture quality? YES! Audio? HECK YES!!! Story? YOU BETCHA!!! We may go see it again. Benedict Cumberbatch plays what may quite possibly be the best villain of the last decade and that includes Ledger's Joker. Anyone who appreciates audio, video, and story done right simultaneously should go see Star Trek: Into Darkness.



I agree with everything you wrote here. I just came back from watching Star Trek and absolutely loved it. I saw it in 2D and the pq and aq was sensational. The story was fantastic, I did not want the movie to end. It will be a definite buy on blu ray for me.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1890#post_23354920
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are gettin close to lift off with those legacies man looking forward to those great videos!!!.
> 
> 
> McIntosh are my all time favorite amps got me thinking back in the day when my uncle has some 240's how great they looked and sounded. If my current and future space were large enough to support large high end towers these would be my end game amps even the Mrs likes them.I have seen and heard the 601's in a showroom but could not really make a good sound comparison to the other speaker/amp combo they were using.
> 
> 
> Do you plan in the future to bring the equipment out in the open for viewing or do you prefer not seen but heard???



Yeah man!!! Lift off is next week with the Legacies--the speakers are already en route to my abode!! If I end up going with Monoblocks, I'll run the XLR cables to the front corners of the room and will place them on amp stands for all to see!!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mech27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1890#post_23354936
> 
> 
> Brolic if your main focus was just home theater & gaming would you have kept the klipsch's & the integra?



hey ther mech[warrior?] lol...My main focus actually is Home Theater and Gaming....there is generally a fluctuation at some level, but movies and gaming together out-portion music use (although neither one does so individually). The truth is, I was ready to go high end with the upgrade. I got the Klipsch from Best Buy when I was in grad school, but things are very different financially now, and I wanted to splurge on my passion of Home Theater, so after much deliberation, I decided to take the jump into high-end.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1890#post_23354981
> 
> 
> The three taps are to best match the amp's output impedance with the load of the speaker. The Autoformer ensures that power output is constant and consistent regardless of the load a speaker presents. Usually as load varies, the amp has to work harder and output more juice. That's how I understand it. You use the tap appropriate for your speaker; if it falls in between, you use the next lowest tap. My Mirages are 6 ohm nominal impedance, so I'd use the 4-ohm tap. But I also bi-wire, so I use the 2-ohm tap for the woofers and 4 for mids and highs. I was told not to use the 8-ohm tap by McIntosh, given my speakers' impedance.
> 
> 
> Aha, here's something from the 501 manual:
> 
> _All solid state power amplifier output circuits work best
> 
> into what is called an optimum load. This optimum load
> 
> may vary considerably from what a loudspeaker requires.
> 
> In the case of more than one loudspeaker connected in parallel,
> 
> the load to the power amplifier may drop to two ohms
> 
> or even less. A power amplifier connected to a load that is
> 
> lower than optimum, causes more output current to flow,
> 
> which results in extra heat being generated in the power
> 
> output stage. This increase in temperature will result in a
> 
> reduced life expectancy for the amplifier. The special
> 
> Balanced Winding Autoformer creates an ideal match between
> 
> the power amplifier output stage and the loudspeaker.
> 
> A McIntosh amplifier with an Autoformer can be used to
> 
> safely drive multiple speakers without reducing the life
> 
> expectancy of the power amplifier. There is absolutely no
> 
> performance limitation with an Autoformer. Its frequency
> 
> response exceeds that of the output circuit itself, and extends
> 
> well beyond the audible range. Its distortion level is so low
> 
> it is virtually impossible to measure._
> 
> 
> These Autoformers also give DC protection to the speakers. And as mentioned, the 501s are absolutely cool to the touch. They've never been even warm around here. I don't blast my music, but I'm sure the Autoformers help.



Thanks a bunch for the information--I now understand. That makes total sense......McIntosh and their technical-design superiority!!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1890#post_23354991
> 
> 
> I agree with everything you wrote here. I just came back from watching Star Trek and absolutely loved it. I saw it in 2D and the pq and aq was sensational. The story was fantastic, I did not want the movie to end. It will be a definite buy on blu ray for me.



It was indeed sensational! I cannot wait for the Blu Ray release!!! I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## dharel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1890#post_23356349
> 
> 
> Yeah man!!! Lift off is next week with the Legacies--the speakers are already en route to my abode!! If I end up going with Monoblocks, I'll run the XLR cables to the front corners of the room and will place them on amp stands for all to see!!



Congrats, Matt!! Can't wait to see some pics or videos of those beauties. My upgrade path continues as well. I just scored a brand new, in box set of KEF iQ70 towers. They ship on Tuesday. They will be put to use as my side surrounds and complete my setup. I now own the full iQ series of speakers. Like you, I eagerly await delivery.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dharel*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1890#post_23356590
> 
> 
> Congrats, Matt!! Can't wait to see some pics or videos of those beauties. My upgrade path continues as well. I just scored a brand new, in box set of KEF iQ70 towers. They ship on Tuesday. They will be put to use as my side surrounds and complete my setup. I now own the full iQ series of speakers. Like you, I eagerly await delivery.



Thanks man and congrats on your upgrade! I also am a firm believer in the use of towers for Surround Duty and the timbre matching will make the new surrounds that-much more of a contribution to the overall system. What amp are you rocking those bad-boys with?


----------



## dharel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1890#post_23357678
> 
> 
> What amp are you rocking those bad-boys with?



I haven't ventured into the world of separates yet, so I'm powering my speakers with a new Pioneer SC-1522-K receiver. I was previously using a Denon 3311, but jumped on the Costco $599 deal for the Pioneer. I was considering a 3 channel Emotiva amp to power my fronts and center when I had the Denon. I will have to reevaluate once the new iQ70s arrive, and I really begin to push the levels of the D3 amps in the Pioneer. This receiver runs so cool, I feel like I can really push it without coming close to its limits. I do know, however, that at some point separates will start calling my name!!!


----------



## MIkeDuke

Hey Matt, looking forward to your thoughts and a video on the Legacies. I am sure they will be fantastic, I heard Mac amps years ago and I was very impressed. If you go with them, I am know you won't be disappointed. I would love to go that route but they are just too large for where I have to place them. But again, I am looking forward to your upgrade.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dharel*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1890#post_23357806
> 
> 
> I haven't ventured into the world of separates yet, so I'm powering my speakers with a new Pioneer SC-1522-K receiver. I was previously using a Denon 3311, but jumped on the Costco $599 deal for the Pioneer. I was considering a 3 channel Emotiva amp to power my fronts and center when I had the Denon. I will have to reevaluate once the new iQ70s arrive, and I really begin to push the levels of the D3 amps in the Pioneer. This receiver runs so cool, I feel like I can really push it without coming close to its limits. I do know, however, that at some point separates will start calling my name!!!



Ah yes, the separates shall indeed be calling thy name quite soon!!! But that Pioneer AVR is definitely no slouch!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1890#post_23357996
> 
> 
> Hey Matt, looking forward to your thoughts and a video on the Legacies. I am sure they will be fantastic, I heard Mac amps years ago and I was very impressed. If you go with them, I am know you won't be disappointed. I would love to go that route but they are just too large for where I have to place them. But again, I am looking forward to your upgrade.



Whats up Mike! I'm probably going to go with Parasound.....when I consider that I plan to add heights and wides, Parasound has a broader range of amps I can use after getting a pair of JC-1 jeavyweights.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1700_100#post_23250798
> 
> 
> Greetings! Yup...I plan to replace them with identical sub models (Submersive F2 HPs), albeit in black maple finish instead of the gorgeous--but soon to be out of place--rosenut finish I currently enjoy....but I may sit tight on Mark's new F4 before pulling any sub triggers. One way or another, I'm never leaving the Seaton family. *One cannot ask for more out of a sub setup than what Seaton Sound subwoofers offer.*



Invite is still open if you are interested in hearing what DIY has to offer.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1890#post_23358141
> 
> 
> Ah yes, the separates shall indeed be calling thy name quite soon!!! But that Pioneer AVR is definitely no slouch!
> 
> Whats up Mike! I'm probably going to go with Parasound.....when I consider that I plan to add heights and wides, Parasound has a broader range of amps I can use after getting a pair of JC-1 jeavyweights.


Those are supposed to be very good amps. Just know that I am pretty sure they bias class A pretty high so they are going to get very hot so cooling the room will have to be addressed maybe more then it already is. My room gets hot with my two Brystons so if I need to, I can turn on two fans to combat that issue. But the Parasounds are supposedly really good. I had a Halo C2 preamp for a number of years and I loved it. I am kind of upset that Parasound stopped making HT pre-amps because I really like the C2 and I never had any issues with it. The JC-1's are going make those Legacies sound so good.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1890#post_23358141
> 
> 
> Whats up Mike! I'm probably going to go with Parasound.....when I consider that I plan to add heights and wides, Parasound has a broader range of amps I can use after getting a pair of JC-1 jeavyweights.



As I recall, the high bias on the JC-1s is 25w of Class A; low is 10w. And yes, they do generate a _lot_ of heat in high bias. Ten watts of Class A probably isn't exactly cool either. But they will sound good. As I said, both the Parasounds and the Macs will grip your speakers nicely.


Try this.
http://www.hometheater.com/content/parasound-halo-p-7-multichannel-preamplifier-51-multichannel-amplifier-amp-jc-1-single-chann


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1890#post_23358995
> 
> 
> As I recall, the high bias on the JC-1s is 25w of Class A; low is 10w. And yes, they do generate a _lot_ of heat in high bias. Ten watts of Class A probably isn't exactly cool either. But they will sound good. As I said, both the Parasounds and the Macs will grip your speakers nicely.
> 
> 
> Try this.
> http://www.hometheater.com/content/parasound-halo-p-7-multichannel-preamplifier-51-multichannel-amplifier-amp-jc-1-single-chann


You are right on the wattage for the high and low bias. In a big, well vented room, away from the main listening position, it would probably be fine. But in a room, especially a small one like mine, it would be insanity to do that. But if you are still keeping all the amps in that equipment room, it may not matter for you, but just watch the heat in the room itself. I have read about those JC-1's though. The Parasound and the Mac's would be a great choice for your speakers Matt.


----------



## jlpowell84

Ah so you are gonna stay with Seaton F2's. I'm looking into a pair and seen yours for sale a couple different places. I was gonna ask you why would you get rid of them until I saw your above post.


----------



## jjoboh

hi brolic very nice theater ,just watched the video ,may i suggest using a tripod to shoot so the shaking video is prevented, just set the shots and angles you want and narrate along , no need to handhold and walk around

you will make better videos that way


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1890#post_23358213
> 
> 
> Invite is still open if you are interested in hearing what DIY has to offer.



Greetings! I would indeed love to come check out the DIY prowess. I'm a DIY kind of guy around the house, but building speakers/subs entails a level of effort that I can't really provide at the moment. Are you the gentleman with the one massive black DIY enclosure w/ mulllltiple massive drivers across the front of the theater?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1890#post_23358451
> 
> 
> Those are supposed to be very good amps. Just know that I am pretty sure they bias class A pretty high so they are going to get very hot so cooling the room will have to be addressed maybe more then it already is. My room gets hot with my two Brystons so if I need to, I can turn on two fans to combat that issue. But the Parasounds are supposedly really good. I had a Halo C2 preamp for a number of years and I loved it. I am kind of upset that Parasound stopped making HT pre-amps because I really like the C2 and I never had any issues with it. The JC-1's are going make those Legacies sound so good.



Oh yeah--being a PC builder for years, I am actually toying with utilizing some CPU water cooling techniques [on a much larger scale] to dissipate some heat from the massive heat-sinks. It would take a lot of time to design and I'd have to be very very careful to tap ONLY the heat-sink fins, but If I got it right....it would be revolutionary. My room doesn't generally hold temperatures [warm or cold] well on its own since it opens up into a kitchen to the left, but if I do find the room getting hot, then I'll need to kick my water-cooling idea into full gear.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1890#post_23358995
> 
> 
> As I recall, the high bias on the JC-1s is 25w of Class A; low is 10w. And yes, they do generate a _lot_ of heat in high bias. Ten watts of Class A probably isn't exactly cool either. But they will sound good. As I said, both the Parasounds and the Macs will grip your speakers nicely.
> 
> 
> Try this.
> http://www.hometheater.com/content/parasound-halo-p-7-multichannel-preamplifier-51-multichannel-amplifier-amp-jc-1-single-chann



I saw some Krell monoblocks on Audiogon a few weeks ago that were pure class A to 250w.....those things must need their own HVAC systems. lol...Oh yeah, I'm familiar with that review of the Parasound Halo line. I remember it's the same issue of HT Mag with the article "Dreaming the Not-Impossible Dream." That's one of my favorite issues of all time!! 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1890#post_23359441
> 
> 
> You are right on the wattage for the high and low bias. In a big, well vented room, away from the main listening position, it would probably be fine. But in a room, especially a small one like mine, it would be insanity to do that. But if you are still keeping all the amps in that equipment room, it may not matter for you, but just watch the heat in the room itself. I have read about those JC-1's though. The Parasound and the Mac's would be a great choice for your speakers Matt.



The monoblocks would go in the front-corners of the room. Coincidentally, I have a thermostat in the room so I can keep tabs on the temperature.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1890#post_23359932
> 
> 
> Ah so you are gonna stay with Seaton F2's. I'm looking into a pair and seen yours for sale a couple different places. I was gonna ask you why would you get rid of them until I saw your above post.



Greetings! Yeah, I sold my Submersive F2 HP's because their finish no longer works with my current setup (and wouldn't work with the future setup as well) and it looks like the buyer has put them up for sale. I'm actually going to run my new speakers full-range for a while, until some new products from Seaton Sound are released.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjoboh*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1890#post_23360304
> 
> 
> hi brolic very nice theater ,just watched the video ,may i suggest using a tripod to shoot so the shaking video is prevented, just set the shots and angles you want and narrate along , no need to handhold and walk around
> 
> you will make better videos that way



Thanks for the kind words! It's funny you mention the use of a tri-pod because I used a tri-pod for the first time with my most recent video--the J-River overview. Before that, it was 100% hand-held. I used the same tri-pod I use to run Audyssey and just attached my camera to it to record.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1900_100#post_23361055
> 
> 
> Greetings! I would indeed love to come check out the DIY prowess. I'm a DIY kind of guy around the house, but building speakers/subs entails a level of effort that I can't really provide at the moment. Are you the gentleman with the one massive black DIY enclosure w/ mulllltiple massive drivers across the front of the theater?













Yessir... Well, at the current moment I have 8 18's in the front and 8 in the rear nearfield to my seats. We can play around a bit when you come by. I'd like to get your impressions on how one of my boxes (4 x 18's) fares against dual F2's. Obviously different spaces are going to yield dramatically different results, but I enjoy getting different perspectives.


I'm out here in Chantilly and the invite is open anytime. Shoot me a PM when you want to set something up.


----------



## MIkeDuke

That cooling idea sounds interesting. I would like to see a video on that if you ever get something like that going. If they they are in the front of the room, then you should be OK. Although, I do think they will still give off some heat. Regarding the Krell amps, way back when, they had some huge amps that were all class A. They may be the ones you saw. I am sure you could cook a meal on them if you wanted too. Looking forward to the video for your speakers and then whatever amps you go with.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1860#post_23350874
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, I have a Gantt chart on my expected life-direction, and these plans, according to the project schedule, also align with the introduction of fatherhood (the predecessor of which is, of course, marriage--which is, itself, fast approaching).



Very PMO-ish of you, LOL. Does your CPM go all the way to having the baby delivered?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1890#post_23363606
> 
> 
> Very PMO-ish of you, LOL. Does your CPM go all the way to having the baby delivered?



LOL--Marriage is referred to as _IOC_ and Birth of first child is referred to as _FOC_.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1890#post_23365778
> 
> 
> LOL--Marriage is referred to as _IOC_ and Birth of first child is referred to as _FOC_.



LOL, nice. Speaking of project management, did you ever get a PMP?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1890#post_23367859
> 
> 
> LOL, nice. Speaking of project management, did you ever get a PMP?



Nah, I never pursued the PMP. As a Program Manager, I actually am going to be pursuing a PgMP later this year. Some of my colleagues who are great at their jobs have failed this test; thus, by their results, I have been warned of its difficulty. I'm going to take about 3 weeks off from work and will study about 6 hours a day for this exam when the time comes.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1890#post_23368139
> 
> 
> Nah, I never pursued the PMP. As a Program Manager, I actually am going to be pursuing a PgMP later this year. Some of my colleagues who are great at their jobs have failed this test; thus, by their results, I have been warned of its difficulty. I'm going to take about 3 weeks off from work and will study about 6 hours a day for this exam when the time comes.



Yeah, I heard the PMP was very hard as well too. I believe I read a statistic of only a 40% passing rate somewhere on the PMI website. My company tends to hire a lot of PMPs, and within my team alone my manager and a couple colleagues have their PMP, so I'm feeling left out of the crowd. I'm actually waiting for approval to take the boot camp course and exam later this year. I can't say that I know many people that went for a PgMP as well...is the exam vastly different than the PMP?


----------



## BrolicBeast

Yeah the PMP is itself a difficult exam. The PgMP is very rare, but I love a challenge!!! I have a few PMPs operating under my authority--In all honesty, I often rely on them first when assigning high-cost or long-term projects. I feel that people who go the extra mile to get these professional certifications deserve the chance to shine.


BTW--when are we going to see your system here in WYSC???


----------



## BrolicBeast

Well, I'm in a bit of a predicament that will work out in the long run, but will leave me in s strange place for a few weeks. I sold the XPA-5 to put towards the amp upgrade and an upgrade plan is indeed in place; however, the timing of the Focus/Marquis arrival tomorrow or Friday (waiting on the shipping company to contact me) will leave me without amplification for a few weeks. Sure, I've moved the placeholder infinities back upstairs and have my media-room fully functioning again, so it's not like I"m without A/V happiness--but it will be difficult to look at the legacies without being able to hear them. But--it will all be worth it. A couple of VTI amp stands are now on the way to hold the (new black finish) Parasound Halo JC-1 monoblocks and an a third stand will hold the A31 when they arrive [Amp Timeframe: June]. After this, I'm done with HT upgrades for a longggg time.....unless I hear good things about the Krell Evolution pre-pro.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1890#post_23370147
> 
> 
> After this, I'm done with HT upgrades for a longggg time.....unless I ............



Surely you jest. Surely!!


----------



## jenkzy56

Say it ain't so !!!


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1900_100#post_23370147
> 
> 
> Well, I'm in a bit of a predicament that will work out in the long run, but will leave me in s strange place for a few weeks. I sold the XPA-5 to put towards the amp upgrade and an upgrade plan is indeed in place; however, the timing of the Focus/Marquis arrival tomorrow or Friday (waiting on the shipping company to contact me) will leave me without amplification for a few weeks. Sure, I've moved the placeholder infinities back upstairs and have my media-room fully functioning again, so it's not like I"m without A/V happiness--but it will be difficult to look at the legacies without being able to hear them. But--it will all be worth it. A couple of VTI amp stands are now on the way to hold the (new black finish) Parasound Halo JC-1 monoblocks and an a third stand will hold the A31 when they arrive [Amp Timeframe: June]. After this, I'm done with HT upgrades for a longggg time.....unless I hear good things about the Krell Evolution pre-pro.



Alternatively, you could pickup a cheap proamp as a stand-in until you receive the gear you are waiting for. Simply return the proamp within the return policy and you are good to go. No having to wait to fire them up and, more importantly, it will give you perspective on using pro gear.


Worst thing that could happen is you like what you hear from the proamp and want to keep it.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1900_100#post_23371067
> 
> 
> Alternatively, you could pickup a cheap proamp as a stand-in until you receive the gear you are waiting for. Simply return the proamp within the return policy and you are good to go. No having to wait to fire them up and, more importantly, it will give you perspective on using pro gear.
> 
> 
> Worst thing that could happen is you like what you hear from the proamp and want to keep it.



Just re-read the last couple of pages in your thread. I may definitely be the miniority in regards to even mentioning a pro amp here...lol


But, hey... Can't knock it until you've tried it, right? Again, my approach above would be a temporary solution with essentially no risk. You could order a XLS 2000 from Guitar Center, play with it for a few weeks and simply bring it back in to a local Guitar Center and they will give you your money back without question.


I mention the XLS 2000 because it's a very quiet pro amp that comes highly recommended from a few other friends that use it in their ridiculously capabable HT systems.


There are some very apparent spec differences vs the JC-1. For instance, the THD ratings, S/N ratios and dampening factors to name a few... However, I challenge you to look beyond the data sheets and listen for yourself. I've never heard of anyone being able to discern the difference between .15% (JC-1) and .5% (XLS2000) THD during listening sessions, all other factors being equal. In addition, the manufactrers quote those distortion ratings _at full power_. How often are you going to be running your rig at full power?


Not trying to force my views on you man. Just wanted to give you a temp solution to ponder instead of having to go without for a few weeks!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1890#post_23370575
> 
> 
> Surely you jest. Surely!!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jenkzy56*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1890#post_23370602
> 
> 
> Say it ain't so !!!



Hmmm, I should probably rephrase that to say “my last MAJOR upgrades for a lonnng time.” Lol…..*Begin Al Pacino Accent* Once you’re in the [HT] family, there is no getting out. Ever.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1920#post_23371110
> 
> 
> Just re-read the last couple of pages in your thread. I may definitely be the miniority in regards to even mentioning a pro amp here...lol
> 
> 
> But, hey... Can't knock it until you've tried it, right? Again, my approach above would be a temporary solution with essentially no risk. You could order a XLS 2000 from Guitar Center, play with it for a few weeks and simply bring it back in to a local Guitar Center and they will give you your money back without question.
> 
> 
> I mention the XLS 2000 because it's a very quiet pro amp that comes highly recommended from a few other friends that use it in their ridiculously capabable HT systems.
> 
> 
> There are some very apparent spec differences vs the JC-1. For instance, the THD ratings, S/N ratios and dampening factors to name a few... However, I challenge you to look beyond the data sheets and listen for yourself. I've never heard of anyone being able to discern the difference between .15% (JC-1) and .5% (XLS2000) THD during listening sessions, all other factors being equal. In addition, the manufactrers quote those distortion ratings _at full power_. How often are you going to be running your rig at full power?
> 
> 
> Not trying to force my views on you man. Just wanted to give you a temp solution to ponder instead of having to go without for a few weeks!



Hey Popalock—thanks for the suggestion. There’s actually a Guitar Center not too far from me and the idea is attractive--especially since it’s a “no-questions asked” return deal, I may go ahead and take your advice. Thanks for suggesting this to me!!!!


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1890#post_23369611
> 
> 
> BTW--when are we going to see your system here in WYSC???



Very good question. This will happen later in the summer most likely after my final amp upgrade takes place. I am going to be ordering an XPR-2 next month, and using my existing XPA-3 for surround duty. I currently have a 9.2 setup, and already have the last 2 speakers for wide channels waiting (on a table collecting dust actually). Running the wide channels now will take a bit of effort, but I would rather run them when I can power and enjoy them; I'm looking forward to watching Dredd in true native DTS-NEO:X. I could actually power them now on my Denon 4520, but am strictly using the Denon as a preamp only.


With that said, when that is done I will need to arrange some time for my photographer friend to come over to take some shots. I have a feeling his Canon 7D will be superior to the iPhone pics I would be taking.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1920#post_23371689
> 
> 
> Very good question. This will happen later in the summer most likely after my final amp upgrade takes place. I am going to be ordering an XPR-2 next month, and using my existing XPA-3 for surround duty. I currently have a 9.2 setup, and already have the last 2 speakers for wide channels waiting (on a table collecting dust actually). Running the wide channels now will take a bit of effort, but I would rather run them when I can power and enjoy them; I'm looking forward to watching Dredd in true native DTS-NEO:X. I could actually power them now on my Denon 4520, but am strictly using the Denon as a preamp only.
> 
> 
> With that said, when that is done I will need to arrange some time for my photographer friend to come over to take some shots. I have a feeling his Canon 7D will be superior to the iPhone pics I would be taking.



Nice--the 7D will have that sleek finish on your speakers looking very very nice (Is it the Bachs or the Beethovens that you have? I forget.) That XPR-2 upgrade will be a real stunner once you get it fully integrated. So much power....so...much...power! You might be able to hook it up to a wind-mill and power a farm with that behemoth. Be sure you have the 20 Amp circuit to run it though. I also plan to run wides in my system eventually. I started the wiring but haven't completed it yet...perhaps this weekend if I can find any time.


----------



## capricorn kid

Hey Beast, I think this is the kind of upgrade that we all would love to have.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lJqYk-pH3c


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1920#post_23374345
> 
> 
> Hey Beast, I think this is the kind of upgrade that we all would love to have.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lJqYk-pH3c



That certainly looks niceeeeee.... I'd take that entire theater area in a heartbeat! I love the concept of the lobby area--it really replicates the experience well. I will tell you though--if I had 1 million dollars to spend on a theater, I could work WONDERS!!!


Thanks for the link man--it was a very enjoyable viewing.


----------



## BrolicBeast

I"m about 80% done with wiring the room for heights and wides...the theater looks like a disaster area right now. I think I'll get a few more stand-mounted treatments for the sides of the theater (since wall-mounting is an impossibility on either side). I checked out Real Traps last night ready to order, but there's no place to order online. Someone needs to re-visit that site-architecture. I'm a busy guy and don't really have an opportunity to get on the phone with anyone until the evening time, and they close at 6....so, GIK it is...as soon as I figure out how to order their wooden stands. But, my amp stands arrive soon and the extra-long XLR cable runs to route to the monoblocks are on the way, so the room should be 100% re-wired by next Monday or Tuesday!


I'm starting to get a little antsy--I still haven't heard from the company that's supposed to deliver my new speakers. I'm sure the holiday weekend delayed things a bit, but hey--it's Friday! To be clear, this is no fault of Legacy Audio--once they hand off to the shipping company, it's up to the shippers to organize delivery. Even though I have no amplification, I still want to _see_ my investment in my room! I'm looking forward to their arrival guys!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast

I'm becoming torn now.....for less than the cost of just the JC1's, I could get FIVE very-well reviewed Emotiva XPR-1 monoblocks with more power than I would ever need...or use......


Decisions Decisions...


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1920#post_23376001
> 
> 
> I'm becoming torn now.....for less than the cost of just the JC1's, I could get FIVE very-well reviewed Emotiva XPR-1 monoblocks with more power than I would ever need...or use......
> 
> 
> Decisions Decisions...



That's a tough one. Amps and how they sound is always a debated subject. Blind tests done over time has fooled even the those who claim to be a golden ear. IMO expensive amps can offer better craftsmanship, but not like Emotiva's will fall apart or quit working, and perhaps more expensive hardware. But the actual sound...it seems there is this unseen drive that many people want the best sound and marketing has latched onto it with ridiculously expensive products. Like the diminishing return theory. There is a point when money is essentially given away. Anyway I'm gonna go Emotiva.


----------



## jlpowell84

Someone needs to re-visit that site-architecture. I'm a busy guy and don't really have an opportunity to get on the phone with anyone until the evening time, and they close at 6....so, GIK it is


Is there a dedicated thread to gik treatments? If not we should make one. Many have them, I'm ordering some, etc. to talk about and show pictures of our setups. Before and after graphs and so forth


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1920#post_23376001
> 
> 
> I'm becoming torn now.....for less than the cost of just the JC1's, I could get FIVE very-well reviewed Emotiva XPR-1 monoblocks with more power than I would ever need...or use......
> 
> 
> Decisions Decisions...



Brolic,


How did the JC1 get on your radar?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1920#post_23376001
> 
> 
> I'm becoming torn now.....for less than the cost of just the JC1's, I could get FIVE very-well reviewed Emotiva XPR-1 monoblocks with more power than I would ever need...or use......
> 
> 
> Decisions Decisions...



Those appear to be a step up from the XPA-1s, both in price and size. They're bigger and weigh more than my MC501s, even. I'd hate to have to ship those!


I agree, the power is unnecessary, but the price is good. Still, I'd like to know what they sound like, or have an idea at least, before taking that plunge. I guess I'd say don't be swallowed up by an impulse; research them first and remember you'll (presumably) live with them long after you think about any money you're saving. And consider the "collateral damage" costs. For example, do you have enough dedicated lines for these? I think they'd each need a dedicated 20A line. That cuts into the savings some, as might rack accommodations. I think about stuff like that.


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1920_20#post_23376001
> 
> 
> I'm becoming torn now.....for less than the cost of just the JC1's, I could get FIVE very-well reviewed Emotiva XPR-1 monoblocks with more power than I would ever need...or use......
> 
> 
> Decisions Decisions...



Fun Decisions Nonetheless!!!!


The JC1's get great reviews and look very nice and will surely drive the legacy's levels to way more than you could ever stand so could the the XPR's but the 20 amp dedicated circuit could be a obstacle.I personally feel once amplifiers get to a certain cost level the difference in sound are small but you may get better parts possibly and the name. I have gone through a few amps over the years from Rotel to NAD all great but none have satisfied me this long like the (3) Emotiva's I run currently.


Didn't legacy run some of their speakers with emotiva's awhile back ??


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1900_100#post_23376001
> 
> 
> I'm becoming torn now.....*for less than the cost of just the JC1's, I could get FIVE* very-well reviewed Emotiva XPR-1 monoblocks with more power than I would ever need...or use......
> 
> 
> Decisions Decisions...



Hence my suggestion to give a proamp a chance. The perspective gained could save you some coin.


I invite all to keep your eye on this thread over the next few days.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1472180/do-amps-matter-kansas-city-blind-amp-comparison-gtg/0_100#post_23377474 


I'm definitely on the "power-is-power" bandwagon and the above thread will help sustain or disprove my train of thought.


Of course subjectivity is unavoidable and sound is in the "ear" of the beholder. Alas, the blind testing approach that Archaea, Carp and the KC crew is taking should be a phenomenal reference point and could go VERY far in saving people thousands of $$$$ in frivolous purchases. (Not trying to hate on anyone's incredi-amp purchases!)


Here is another test that Archaea and thread KC Crew conducted regarding "sound differences" between sealed, horn loaded and ported subs.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1387178/archaeas-kansas-city-blind-subwoofer-shootout-2012/0_100 


Take away from the shootout? No one could tell what was what... I expect similar results during tomorrows blind amp test.


Again, not my intent to force my views on anyone. I'm just trying to provide some insight I have gained over the past year by diving deep into the DIY world.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1900_100#post_23376001
> 
> 
> I'm becoming torn now.....for less than the cost of just the JC1's, I could get FIVE very-well reviewed Emotiva XPR-1 monoblocks with more power than I would ever need...or use......
> 
> 
> Decisions Decisions...



Just started reading the above referenced review and one thing stood out to be right off the bat!


> Quote:
> I did my best to sonically compare the XPR-1 with some of the more expensive and more prestigious amplifiers I had on hand that I recently reviewed, namely the Classe CT-2300 (MSRP: $6,500) and Pass Labs X-350.5 (MSRP: $11,000). *Unfortunately I didn’t have a way to instantaneously switch between amps to give an accurate assessment.* However, I will say this; I didn’t notice anything missing from the XPR-1 at low listening levels which I was most concerned with. At higher listening levels, the added power and dynamic capabilities of the XPR-1 were a big advantage when powering my reference speakers.



The KC guys have a solution in place that will accommodate instantaneous switching between amps.


That said, I personally have invested much more stock in peer testing from knowledgeable fellow HT enthusiasts vs professional reviews or people who potentially rely on their reviews to bring home the bacon (if you know what I mean).


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1920#post_23376042
> 
> 
> That's a tough one. Amps and how they sound is always a debated subject. Blind tests done over time has fooled even the those who claim to be a golden ear. IMO expensive amps can offer better craftsmanship, but not like Emotiva's will fall apart or quit working, and perhaps more expensive hardware. But the actual sound...it seems there is this unseen drive that many people want the best sound and marketing has latched onto it with ridiculously expensive products. Like the diminishing return theory. There is a point when money is essentially given away. Anyway I'm gonna go Emotiva.



I agree on the diminishing returns angle. At this point, it's like trying to decide between a Nissan GT and a Porsche 911 Turbo....The 911 will cost more, but the GT is a FAR better value as a super-car....both will knock the socks off anyone driving










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1920#post_23376050
> 
> 
> Is there a dedicated thread to gik treatments? If not we should make one. Many have them, I'm ordering some, etc. to talk about and show pictures of our setups. Before and after graphs and so forth



Yes indeed, here is a GIK Thread somewhere on AVS--I remember researching them before I purchased my current GIK Treatments.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1920#post_23376204
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> How did the JC1 get on your radar?



I actually almost bought a used Pair on Audiogon, but right before i pulled the trigger, i decided to do a bit more research and contacted a few dealers...


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1920#post_23377035
> 
> 
> Those appear to be a step up from the XPA-1s, both in price and size. They're bigger and weigh more than my MC501s, even. I'd hate to have to ship those!
> 
> 
> I agree, the power is unnecessary, but the price is good. Still, I'd like to know what they sound like, or have an idea at least, before taking that plunge. I guess I'd say don't be swallowed up by an impulse; research them first and remember you'll (presumably) live with them long after you think about any money you're saving. And consider the "collateral damage" costs. For example, do you have enough dedicated lines for these? I think they'd each need a dedicated 20A line. That cuts into the savings some, as might rack accommodations. I think about stuff like that.



Yeah, I actually called Emotiva today asking if I could run a 40 amp line and split the power (I already have two dedicated 20 amp lines run into my theater--unused for 2 years)--but he didn't know. At this level, it's the little things that can yea or nay such a purchase.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1920#post_23377662
> 
> 
> Fun Decisions Nonetheless!!!!
> 
> 
> The JC1's get great reviews and look very nice and will surely drive the legacy's levels to way more than you could ever stand so could the the XPR's but the 20 amp dedicated circuit could be a obstacle.I personally feel once amplifiers get to a certain cost level the difference in sound are small but you may get better parts possibly and the name. I have gone through a few amps over the years from Rotel to NAD all great but none have satisfied me this long like the (3) Emotiva's I run currently.
> 
> 
> Didn't legacy run some of their speakers with emotiva's awhile back ??



Yeah my Emotiva satisfied me very very well! I only wished it doubled its power into 4 Ohms.....although a conversation with Craig John did shed on some light on the real-world benefits of actual wattage, there were a couple offers on the Emotiva at that point, so I figured--why not go all the way and get amps that match or exceed the Legacies power handling. Yeah, I think it was AXPONA 2012 where Legacy was borrowing some Emotiva gear from Dan Brown (I hope I got the name right).


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1920#post_23377830
> 
> 
> Hence my suggestion to give a proamp a chance. The perspective gained could save you some coin.
> 
> 
> I invite all to keep your eye on this thread over the next few days.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1472180/do-amps-matter-kansas-city-blind-amp-comparison-gtg/0_100#post_23377474
> 
> 
> I'm definitely on the "power-is-power" bandwagon and the above thread will help sustain or disprove my train of thought.
> 
> 
> Of course subjectivity is unavoidable and sound is in the "ear" of the beholder. Alas, the blind testing approach that Archaea, Carp and the KC crew is taking should be a phenomenal reference point and could go VERY far in saving people thousands of $$$$ in frivolous purchases. (Not trying to hate on anyone's incredi-amp purchases!)
> 
> 
> Here is another test that Archaea and thread KC Crew conducted regarding "sound differences" between sealed, horn loaded and ported subs.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1387178/archaeas-kansas-city-blind-subwoofer-shootout-2012/0_100
> 
> 
> Take away from the shootout? No one could tell what was what... I expect similar results during tomorrows blind amp test.
> 
> 
> Again, not my intent to force my views on anyone. I'm just trying to provide some insight I have gained over the past year by diving deep into the DIY world.



I will definitely be keeping my eyes on this thread. The only thing about recent Get-togethers is that folks seem to focus more on raw decibel output and the widest soundstage instead of focusing on sound quality at normal listening levels. I do read through all the G2G threads that I'm aware of, and although I wasn't aware of the above referenced thread, now that I am aware, I will be following it very closely!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1920#post_23377867
> 
> 
> Just started reading the above referenced review and one thing stood out to be right off the bat!
> 
> The KC guys have a solution in place that will accommodate instantaneous switching between amps.
> 
> 
> That said, I personally have invested much more stock in peer testing from knowledgeable fellow HT enthusiasts vs professional reviews or people who potentially rely on their reviews to bring home the bacon (if you know what I mean).



Yeah, in the end, I usually rely on both if I'm unable to demo an item for myself. I value reviews if I see a positive response from three or more un-related publications. I value AVS Enthusiast input as well, although one must take time to get to know one's fellow enthusiasts. The benefits of this are astounding. For instance, I contact MikeDuke to discuss Treatments, CraigJohn for discussion on measurement and technical expertise, Dmark to discuss Jriver config and, now, Legacy setup tips, and I'll soon be touching base with the lead singer from _Frankie and the Fathoms_, Franin, once I get my Calman software. The assistance that fellow HT enthusiasts provide is absolutely invaluable and I definitely value it immensely. I think official publication and peer assistance go hand in hand (although not everyone knows that fora such as AVS are available to them--I just stumbled on it in 2009 but have been an HT enthusiast since the early 2000's).


I'm looking forward to following that G2G thread. I actually own an iNuke amp that I currently use to power my Crowson Transducers [they are the truth-dot-com]......I'll be watching the iNuke *responses* very closely


----------



## BrolicBeast

Well, I figured out a solution for my "no sound"......My trusty Denon AVR4310CI. It was actually the centerpiece of my theater before I got into separates and I get nostalgic seeing it occupy its old spot in the rack










This baby outputs around 260 watts into 4 Ohms with 7 channels driven simultaneously (If I remember the HomeTheater Magazine review correctly so I'll be ok with moderate listening until my JC1/A51 combination arrives.


Crisis Averted. Also, delivery of the Legacy Focus SE and Marquis HD is scheduled for this Monday


----------



## hyghwayman

+1


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1920#post_23378325
> 
> 
> Well, I figured out a solution for my "no sound"......My trusty Denon AVR4310CI. It was actually the centerpiece of my theater before I got into separates and I get nostalgic seeing it occupy its old spot in the rack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This baby outputs around 260 watts into 4 Ohms with 7 channels driven simultaneously (If I remember the HomeTheater Magazine review correctly so I'll be ok with moderate listening until my JC1/A51 combination arrives.
> 
> 
> Crisis Averted. Also, delivery of the Legacy Focus SE and Marquis HD is scheduled for this Monday



Uh oh. It's ON!










By the way, what do the Legacy folks think of the Legacy/Parasound combo?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1920#post_23378680
> 
> 
> Uh oh. It's ON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /quote]
> 
> 
> ...like Donkey Kong!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1920#post_23378680
> 
> 
> By the way, what do the Legacy folks think of the Legacy/Parasound combo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too sure. I know they are affiliated with Coda Electronics, which makes a full range of amplifiers that compete with Parasound. I probably wouldn't ask them. lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## BrolicBeast

Uh Oh--I think I lost my video camera...


----------



## hyghwayman

Lost or just misplaced?


----------



## MIkeDuke

Can't wait for a Mon update. You better find that camera. The amp question is an interesting one as well. My Bryston's are probably not thought of as a "high end" product. But in my system with my speakers, they sure do sound sweet. Amps can give you a different flavor I think. I have heard my speakers, in my room, with a better amp and the difference was noticeable. But it was an amp that costs much more then mine does. In today's prices, probably 10x the amount. I am sure the Emotive stuff sounds very good. I can't speak from first hand experience but I have read that a lot of people like them. Go with your gut and your wallet. I was also looking into Parasound for an upgrade but I don't have the space for them. I have no doubt that Legacy+Parasound combo is going to be great. Can't wait to see some pics on Mon.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyghwayman*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1920#post_23378868
> 
> 
> Lost or just misplaced?



Good question....I need to search for it!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1920#post_23379222
> 
> 
> Can't wait for a Mon update. You better find that camera. The amp question is an interesting one as well. My Bryston's are probably not thought of as a "high end" product. But in my system with my speakers, they sure do sound sweet. Amps can give you a different flavor I think. I have heard my speakers, in my room, with a better amp and the difference was noticeable. But it was an amp that costs much more then mine does. In today's prices, probably 10x the amount. I am sure the Emotive stuff sounds very good. I can't speak from first hand experience but I have read that a lot of people like them. Go with your gut and your wallet. I was also looking into Parasound for an upgrade but I don't have the space for them. I have no doubt that Legacy+Parasound combo is going to be great. Can't wait to see some pics on Mon.



LOL, I really need to find that camera. Dude, I think anything Bryston is high-end man...I definitely look forward to hearing them one day. I'll be sure to post pics of the Legacies. Also, I received by VTI amp stands (black frame with gold trim) in preparation for the monoblocks


----------



## DMark1

Once properly level matched, it is difficult to hear much difference between amps. Emotiva would work fine. So would the Parasound JC1, although it will cost you alot more, and will make a lot more heat too, since it runs partly in Class A. I also strongly suggest looking at the Seymour AV Ice Block amps. 1000 watt monoblocks at 4 ohms, 2000 damping factor, high end WBT and Neutrik connectors, silver DH Labs wiring, Vibrapod feet, upgraded power cable, all for $1,399 each! Modified and based on the highly regarded Class D Ice Amp modules from B&O, they are 83% efficient, and run much cooler than any Class A or AB amp, and they sound great. There is a recent review at Dagogo dot com.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1920#post_23379992
> 
> 
> Once properly level matched, it is difficult to hear much difference between amps. Emotiva would work fine. So would the Parasound JC1, although it will cost you alot more, and will make a lot more heat too, since it runs partly in Class A. I also strongly suggest looking at the Seymour AV Ice Block amps. 1000 watt monoblocks at 4 ohms, 2000 damping factor, high end WBT and Neutrik connectors, silver DH Labs wiring, Vibrapod feet, upgraded power cable, all for $1,399 each! Modified and based on the highly regarded Class D Ice Amp modules from B&O, they are 83% efficient, and run much cooler than any Class A or AB amp, and they sound great. There is a recent review at Dagogo dot com.



I remember looking into those Seymours earlier this year.....they aren't my cup of tea, but they do seem capable. I don't mind the amp heat, but I've been giving some thought to creating a special cooling solution for heatsinks. I'm actually battling between [two XPR-1s and three XPA-1's] OR [two Parasound JC1's and one A51]. Who knows...I may end up with neither. With my interim amp solution in place, I'm in less of a rush to secure an amp package and can thus take my time researching and listening to amps!!!!


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1920#post_23378325
> 
> 
> Well, I figured out a solution for my "no sound"......My trusty Denon AVR4310CI. It was actually the centerpiece of my theater before I got into separates and I get nostalgic seeing it occupy its old spot in the rack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This baby outputs around 260 watts into 4 Ohms with 7 channels driven simultaneously (If I remember the HomeTheater Magazine review correctly so I'll be ok with moderate listening until my JC1/A51 combination arrives.
> 
> 
> Crisis Averted. Also, delivery of the Legacy Focus SE and Marquis HD is scheduled for this Monday



Ummm... not to be a party-pooper or anything...BUT...


> Quote:
> Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads:
> 
> 0.1% distortion at 113.8 watts
> 
> 1% distortion at 131.0 watts
> 
> 
> Seven channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads:
> 
> 0.1% distortion at 104.6 watts
> 
> 1% distortion at 116.6 watts


 http://www.hometheater.com/content/denon-avr-4310ci-av-receiver-ht-labs-measures 


Those are 8-ohm loads, but I would expect the power supply to be the limiting factor with these amps and I would NOT expect much more power into 4-ohms than into 8. In fact, I would be concerned about thermal protection with 4-ohm speakers.


And according to Denon's own spec's:


> Quote:
> Power amplifier section
> 
> Rated output
> 
> *THD figures are power amp stage values.
> 
> 
> Front L/R 130 W + 130 W
> 
> (8 ohms, 20 Hz - 20 kHz, THD 0.05 %)
> 
> 170 W + 170 W
> 
> (6 ohms, 1 kHz, THD 0.7%)
> 
> 
> Center 130 W
> 
> (8 ohms, 20 Hz - 20 kHz, THD 0.05 %)
> 
> 170 W
> 
> (6 ohms, 1 kHz, THD 0.7%)
> 
> 
> Surround L/R 130 W + 130 W
> 
> (8 ohms, 20 Hz - 20 kHz, THD 0.05 %)
> 
> 170 W + 170 W
> 
> (6 ohms, 1 kHz, THD 0.7%)
> 
> 
> Surround Back L/R 130 W + 130 W
> 
> (8 ohms, 20 Hz - 20 kHz, THD 0.05 %)
> 
> 170 W + 170 W
> 
> (6 ohms, 1 kHz, THD 0.7%)


 http://usa.denon.com/DocumentMaster/US/AVR-4310CI_Lit514.pdf 


No "All Channels Driven" spec given, no 4-ohm measurements given. The power does go up when dropping from 8 to 6 ohms, but the measurements is at 1 kHz instead of full band and the distortion is increased almost 10-fold. The Legacy's are fairly high sensitivity @ 95.4 dB w 2.83 v in room, but they're 4-ohm impedance and you'll be running them "full range." You'll want to be at least *fairly judicious* with the MVC until you get *real* amplification and subwoofers. Just sayin'










Craig


----------



## BrolicBeast

Oh my....those are lower than I remember, even at 8 ohms. Hmmm, I need to accelerate the amp purchase... I cannot risk damaging these speakers due to my own impatience.


*as I watch my bubble pop in slow motion* lol


But in all seriousness, thanks Craig...I appreciate the heads up on this.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1920#post_23378325
> 
> 
> This baby outputs around 260 watts into 4 Ohms with 7 channels driven simultaneously (If I remember the HomeTheater Magazine review correctly so I'll be ok with moderate listening until my JC1/A51 combination arrives.



Brolic,


My friend's old Denon 5803 had a massive toroid transformer, and I remember that was only rated at 170wpc at 4ohms. I believe that was the highest rated AVR from Denon. While I am not knocking the capability of the 4310, I honestly doubt it puts out 260wpc, so I would be careful running your 4ohm speakers on that AVR before investigating its rated power levels.


Edit: oh good, I see Craig was kind enough to post some benchmark results. Based on those figures, it appears the unit might go into protection mode trying to drive continuous 4ohm speakers.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1920#post_23385089
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> My friend's old Denon 5803 had a massive toroid transformer, and I remember that was only rated at 170wpc at 4ohms. I believe that was the highest rated AVR from Denon. While I am not knocking the capability of the 4310, I honestly doubt it puts out 260wpc, so I would be careful running your 4ohm speakers on that AVR before investigating its rated power levels.
> 
> 
> Edit: oh good, I see Craig was kind enough to post some benchmark results. Based on those figures, it appears the unit might go into protection mode trying to drive continuous 4ohm speakers.



Yeah, I definitely remembered the specs incorrectly. I think I'm going to use the Denon for break-in (why not, eh?) and should have amps to use by July.


----------



## DMark1

Matt, today is Legacy Speaker Delivery Day for you!! Congratulations!! Please post pictures!!


You should be fine running your Denon receiver temporarily with the Legacy Focus SEs and Marquis, *as long as you don't go crazy with the volume.* I would try to keep it 10 - 12 dB below reference level, and you shouldn't have any problems. That way you can give them a listen and get some break-in hours on them before you get your "Monster" amps.


I had my EAD PM7300 amp go into protection mode a couple times with my Signature SEs when running them full-range and trying to play the How To Train Your Dragon demo scene near reference levels. Backing off the volume a few dB solved the problem, and then I got my Submersive which fixed the issue quite effectively once crossed over.










The amp went into protection mode because the Signatures dip down around 3 ohms impedance around 30 Hz. My amp's protection circuitry did not like that, even though it is rated 500W at 4 ohms. The Focus SEs are ported instead of being sealed like the Signatures, so they probably have a different impedance curve. Even so, just watch the volume until you get your monster amps, and look for amps rated down to 2 ohms for best results - but in the meantime, don’t let it stop you from listening to your new speakers!










ENJOY!!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast

O.....M......G........


To be continued. ..








.







.







.







.







.


----------



## jenkzy56

Awwww Yeah !!!!!


----------



## MIkeDuke

There is no To Be Continued in HT. We need pics and details now. Well, O.K, I guess I can give you a few days before I start pounding the table. Glad you got them and in all seriousness, I am looking forward to your thoughts and video. You should probably wait on the video though until you get your amps. Congrats again.


----------



## audioguy

So what amps did u decide on?


----------



## BrolicBeast

Here are my new babies....I won't be able to post a full review of them until I'm all "amped up" but I am running comfortably around -15 below reference using the 4810. I don't dare drive them any louder than that with the temporary amp solution. I can say that the bass is authoritative....I mean, seriously. I am no longer in a rush to get a sub.....amps first, then another Focus pair for surrounds and more than likely, a pair of Signature SE's for wide channels...then comes the sub. I finally know what it means to own a true full-range speakers.....


Anyway, enough talk







.......


First, some total front-soundstage shots:

 
 
 


Here are some more pics:


----------



## jlpowell84

Wow...


Impressions soon to follow...


----------



## prepress

Do they have a sister?


----------



## dharel

Congrats, Matt!!


Drooooll!!!!!


----------



## wkingincharge

Very nice speakers man congrats are in order !!! I mean you are at a whole new level of listening now!!! That center channel is much bigger than I thought and I cant wait to hear your thoughts on how it blends with the SE's.


Just turn the lights down throw on some music and we are talking very lifelike sound.


BTW!! I peeped the VTI's in the corners already so once the amps get chosen and installed they are going to open up even more.


----------



## pcweber111

Very nice. You're making a pretty big jump up the audio totem pole here. Sad to see the Klipsch's go but hey you certainly didn't make a bad upgrade choice. Be interested in seeing a video sometime soon.


----------



## jenkzy56

WOW !!!

Just Beautiful Matt.

Congratulations and I of course echo the prevailing sentiment.

VIDEO please !!!


----------



## handliner

Awesome! Very impressive!


----------



## Burgundy83









Congratulations!!! I can't wait to see them in person and listen to the quality and pure awesomeness of these speakers!


----------



## PcGeek626


Nice "Upgrade" BrolicBeast's, those speakers are sure awesome looking.

I'm also looking forward to hear your thoughts and review 

 

-pcgeek626


----------



## BrolicBeast

Thank you very much ladies and gents!







I just cant get enough of the sound of the Focus SE and Marquis HD combination. I'm currently burning them in with music blu-ray files through JRiver, and the sound is absolutely sublime. I briefly considered getting a Black Diamond Screen just so I could watch programming with the light on.....but I then played the Tokyo scene from Skyfall to remind myself why I love the Studiotek 130 so much. I'm going to be awake quite laaaate tonight...


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1950#post_23387440
> 
> 
> Here are my new babies....I won't be able to post a full review of them until I'm all "amped up" but I am running comfortably around -15 below reference using the 4810. I don't dare drive them any louder than that with the temporary amp solution. I can say that the bass is authoritative....I mean, seriously. I am no longer in a rush to get a sub.....amps first, then another Focus pair for surrounds and more than likely, a pair of Signature SE's for wide channels...then comes the sub. I finally know what it means to own a true full-range.



That's impressive considering you had dual Submersives before


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1950#post_23387468
> 
> 
> Wow...
> 
> 
> Impressions soon to follow...



Yes sir, impressions shall indeed follow! My brain is flying in 8-million different directions....all are positive!!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1950#post_23387489
> 
> 
> Do they have a sister?



LMBO!!!! I really laughed out loud at this one! They do indeed have a sister--a brunette named Aeris who plays hard-to-get with allllll the fellas!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dharel*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1950#post_23387535
> 
> 
> Congrats, Matt!!
> 
> 
> Drooooll!!!!!



Thanks man--Dude, I'm here drooling too!!! One of those moments where I'm trying to figure out if they really are here, in my room!!! [If not--please don't wake me up!!]


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1950#post_23387563
> 
> 
> Very nice speakers man congrats are in order !!! I mean you are at a whole new level of listening now!!! That center channel is much bigger than I thought and I cant wait to hear your thoughts on how it blends with the SE's.
> 
> 
> Just turn the lights down throw on some music and we are talking very lifelike sound.
> 
> 
> BTW!! I peeped the VTI's in the corners already so once the amps get chosen and installed they are going to open up even more.



Bro....the center channel is massive. It's so satisfying to listen to as well. It has some seeeeerious low-end extension. Funny story--back when I first got my prior speakers, I thought to myself one day "These speakers are full range...all of them" and I decided to run them full range. Well, I happened to be laying through Mass Effect, and there is a point early in the game on Eden Prime where Sovereign launches upward from a mountain, the bass of that moment had those poor 5" drivers struggling and rattling.....that was the last time I ran anything full range.....until tonight!


Ah, you caught the VTI's eh? Yeah man, they are lonely....I need to set them up on a double date with a pair of monoblocks










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1950#post_23387659
> 
> 
> Very nice. You're making a pretty big jump up the audio totem pole here. Sad to see the Klipsch's go but hey you certainly didn't make a bad upgrade choice. Be interested in seeing a video sometime soon.



The jump from Klipsch RF-82's to Legacy Focus/Marquis was definitely huge. I'm not knocking Klipsch--believe me, at their price I have yet to hear a speaker to out-perform them. But it's always a good feeling when the opportunity to upgrade is seized!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jenkzy56*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1950#post_23387720
> 
> 
> WOW !!!
> 
> Just Beautiful Matt.
> 
> Congratulations and I of course echo the prevailing sentiment.
> 
> VIDEO please !!!



Thanks Kevin! A video is indeed coming. I"ll probably shoot it this week and then merge it with another video of the amps, once they are purchased. Great meeting you yesterday, btw. I told my lady "Kevin is a cool cat" and she said "next time, I want to meet your home theater buddies too!" lolol.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *handliner*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1950#post_23387750
> 
> 
> Awesome! Very impressive!



Gracias! I definitely appreciate the kind words!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Burgundy83*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1950#post_23387766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! I can't wait to see them in person and listen to the quality and pure awesomeness of these speakers!



I can't wait for you to check them out either! You'll love the finish and the sound! (I'll put on some Diana Krall to jam to!)


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PcGeek626*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1950#post_23387857
> 
> 
> Nice "Upgrade" BrolicBeast's, those speakers are sure awesome looking.
> 
> I'm also looking forward to hear your thoughts and review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -pcgeek626



Thanks man--the black pearl finish is really mesmerizing in person man....I definitely have a review in the pipeline. I just need to get the "OH SNAP!" out of my system [


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1950#post_23387964
> 
> 
> That's impressive considering you had dual Submersives before



Yeah man--the Submersives were quite impressive, but the Focus towers more than hold their own down to 20Hz and, I suspect, even lower.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Time to start planning that AVS movie night I've been wanting to throw for a while. I'm thinking the blu ray release of Star Trek Into Darkness should be a great film to screen. Also, I'll have my amps and another pair of legacies for surrounds and maybe wides by then.


----------



## audiofan1

So! patience is a virtue and the long wait has paid off , don't stay up to late playing with your new toys, that is unless you have tomorrow off










Big congrats


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1900_100#post_23388067
> 
> 
> Yeah man--the Submersives were quite impressive, but the Focus towers more than hold their own down to 20Hz and, I suspect, even lower.



Looking forward to seeing some measurements.










Also, if you didn't already know... The Legacies are very sensitive to placement. I had a chance to hear these at the last get together in PA. The off axis response led me to draw the conclusion that these babies had somewhat of a narrow sweet spot when compared to all of the other speakers we auditioned that day.


Probably one of my favorite sounding speakers of the day, but moving a few feet off axis (up/down/left/right) made a notable difference. Just something to keep in mind when dialing these guys in.


Really would love to see measurements from a few different seating locations in your space.


----------



## MIkeDuke

They look really great Matt. I am very happy for you. I am sure they sound fantastic as well. You really did make a big jump up. Sort of like when I went from my Def Tech Pro 400's to the JM Labs 927's and then from the 927's to the 1027's. Be prepared for long listening sessions that allow you to revisit and learn all your music and movies over again. I am sure when you get the new amps it will be insane.


And I also agree with Papalock. I was at the same GTG he is referring to and I was a couch hog. I did not move so I was in the sweet spot for most of the day. People were saying how directional they were so placement will be very important. They were one of my personal favorites of the day. My 1027's are the same way placement wise. To get mine right took a lot of fine tuning. Even an a very small movement made a big difference for me. I am looking forward to maybe more pics and that video when you get the new amps. Again, a very big congrats to you. Did I read that you are going to get another pair of Focus for surrounds and Sigs for sides? Now that will be quite the powerhouse system. As I said, IMHO, I really liked the Focus that I heard at the GTG. For me, and my listening tastes, they had the best sounding bass at that GTG. They were run full range. So now go and enjoy them. I know I would have no problem living with them for a long time. But, I still love my 1027's







. Looking forward to the updates that are sure to come.


----------



## popalock

Mike! You were quite the couch hog indeed...lol


Too bad we didn't get a chance to crank them at the GTG to see what they could do. I'm sure I'll get around to hearing them again sometime soon enough.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Yea, well, I can sort of get away with being a couch hog because I am "differently enabled"







. No one wants to make the guy with the walking stick move







. Your right though, I don't think we really put them to the test but I have a feeling if we did, they would have passed no problem.


----------



## Bunga99

Dennis,

Do you remember what scene in How to Train Your Dragon sent the amp into protection mode? I only ask as there is one scene at the very end when the giant dragon crashes to the ground and that has very high/hot content down to 2hz














I was just curious to see if it was that scene.


This was a quote taken from the databass forum about that very scene: _"The signal asks your speakers to play back a 2Hz tone at 117.8dB at one point."_



Matt,,

Talk about speaker porn!







Those are some sexy lookin' speakers! Congrats!


----------



## SergeantYnot

Brolic,


Congrats, and welcome to the high end! Love the way the center channel looks, how big are those drivers?


By the way, when are your JC1s arriving?


----------



## BrolicBeast

*The Journey Begins*


As some folks may be aware, I lived very happily with a Klipsch RF-82/62-based system for nearly 6 years; however, as my passion for the Home Theater hobby grew, I began to fall in love with music as well and I soon began yearning for aa major upgrade. My first upgrade plan was for the GoldenEar TritonTwo towers when they first took the industry by storm. Then, I went to demo them and their performance was too close to my Klipsch speakers to warrant the upgrade cost. Then, I began going to A/V dealers across the DC area, demoing many, many speakers including B&W, Totem, Paradigm, PSB, Focal, Monitor Audio, and the list goes on—all in search of the perfect speaker and I did not find it. In my journey, I discovered that I wanted an unconventional tweeter. I use the term unconventional because Ribbons, Folded Motion Tweeters, and Air Motion Tweeters all fell into this category and, to me, sound better than traditional dome tweeters. Trust me, it took months of demoing before I discovered that this was my preference. So, with that out of the way, I needed to define my parameters for low-end performance. In all honesty, the two best Full Range speakers I had heard in my journey to this point were 1) B&W 800Ds and 2) Totem Wind Designs. Both had insane bass extention, and although the highs sound good, they didn’t have that special crispness that comes with unconventional tweeters. So, now I knew that in addition to an unconventional tweeter, I’d also need a speaker that matched or surpassed the low-end prowess of the B&W or Totem speakers. With those two requirements etched, I narrowed my search, and my A/V dealer visits became a lot less frequent since there are only a handful of manufacturers that make products that met both of my newly minted requirements. I was ready to give up and to just continue enjoying my Klipsch speakers, instead of upgrading for the sake of upgrading…but then, I met Dennis…

*Dealing With Dennis:*


Late last year, MikeDuke brought to my attention a music server he was considering. I expressed my interest, at which point Mike told me the person to talk to—Dmark1(Dennis). I gladly accepted the contact information, and intended to touch base with him, but didn’t get around to it. Then, one day, I got a PM from Dennis saying that Mike informed him of my interest in the music server and that I could feel free to ask him any questions I had about it. He ended the message with one sentence that would change my theater forever: “As a matter of full disclosure, I’m also a Legacy Audio Dealer.” You see, I spent a few months admiring Legacy Speakers from afar, but had never come across them in my dealer journey, so I never had the opportunity to give them a listen and always wanted to.


So, I responded to Dennis, explaining that I had been considering giving Legacy speakers a listen (at this point, my only association with Legacy was with the massive Whispers), and after some discussion over models and what could work for me, he invited me up for a listen. Life Changing? Yes indeed. I drove up to Dennis’ place in PA, which was about an hour and a half away from my house (shorter than a DC commute on a workday) and as soon as I got into his basement, the physical presence of his Focus SE’s in their Rosewood finish immediately floored me. The first thing I said was “These things are huge!” Then, I saw his Signature SE’s in black pearl finish, and I finally understood what all the buzz was about. We sat, started some listening as Dennis gave me a quick synopsis of Legacy’s background. I also met Craig John that day, and we all had a great time listening. Here’s what sealed the deal for me. Upon hearing the tweeters in the Focuses, I realized that these were the best tweeters I had ever heard, ticking all the boxes that I needed from an unconventional tweeter. I wondered how the low end performed. Well, we played a track called Hearbeat (Head-FI, Open Your Ears from www.hdtracks.com ) and the low end produced by the Focus SE’s was so authoritative, it all clicked together. We compared the track with the Submerisve on and with only the Focuses having bass, and the performance was identical. Here was a speaker that had the high end crispness I love so much, coupled with the low end prowess that I required. It was at this moment in January that I decided I would purchasing Legacy Focuses, and whichever center speaker was their match.

*Paying with Dennis*


Let me get this out of the way. I do not use credit-cards for hobbies. I did it in college, and I got into trouble that took me years to get out of. So, you see, I had a dilemma. Here, we have Legacy mains and center channel for which the combined MSRP is nearly $15,000, but I refuse to use a credit card to pay for it. So, it had to be pure cash. I spoke to Dennis about my concerns, and he allowed me to split my payments into three installments, starting in March of this year. We got the speakers ordered in April, and they were build and ready for my room by the end of May 

*A Dream [Nearly] Deferred*


Now, this Legacy purchase almost didn’t happen. Life-events made it extremely difficult to make that final payment on this Legacy Trio. I was ready to cancel and just get a set of Aperions. Dennis said “give me a call and I’ll see what I can do.” I called him that evening, and after explaining the situation, he made a slight adjustment to the terms we agreed on to assist in this procurement. The adjustment was juuuust enough of a difference to get me back on track for that final payment on the Legacies. Now, here is one of the reasons why Dennis is so awesome to work with…his adjustment ate into his own profit margin. He essentially made a sacrifice to ensure I could get these Legacies. I know of NO other dealer that has ever done that. I couldn’t have purchased these speakers without his ability to work with me, and for that—I am extremely grateful!!

*Aesthetic Impressions*


To call the Legacy Focus SE and Marquis HD “gorgeous” is a severe understatement. They come packaged in a velvet bag, tied with string at one end. Very high quality, to be sure. Removing the bag off these sexy speakers is an experience in and of itself. The slight sparkle of the black pearl flecks really speaks to the attention to detail and pure quality that Legacy Audio offers. I can’t imagine owning a better-finished speaker—and as I mentioned earlier, I’ve pretty much seen all the finishes out there, from automotive-grade Red to plain Oak veneer. These take the cake. The only speaker finish that comes close are Salk’s offerings, which is demoed at Axpona 2013—their finishes are absolutely breath-taking, but the Legacy finishes are Lung-taking! 

*Audio Impressions [TO BE UPDATED ONCE AMPLIFIERS ARRIVE]*


So far, my impressions of the audio performance of the Legacies is overwhelmingly positive without a doubt. I recently sold my Emotiva XPA-5 to assist with an amp upgrade and am using a Denon AVR-4310 to power the Legacies. They are quite sensitive and I can play at comfortable volumes (-15 below reference) without any sense of strain. To be sure—these speakers will NOT sound their best with receiver, as I know what they sound like with adequate power driving them. The bass is very tight and is extremely authoritative.


This section will be updated to a full performance review once I get my new amps.


- Matt


----------



## MIkeDuke

Nice post. I am glad I put you in contact with Dennis







. Like I always say, I am always trying to help other people spend their money







. Looking forward to more updates and thoughts in the not do distant future.


----------



## DMark1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1950#post_23389240
> 
> 
> Dennis,
> 
> Do you remember what scene in How to Train Your Dragon sent the amp into protection mode? I only ask as there is one scene at the very end when the giant dragon crashes to the ground and that has very high/hot content down to 2hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just curious to see if it was that scene.
> 
> 
> This was a quote taken from the databass forum about that very scene: _"The signal asks your speakers to play back a 2Hz tone at 117.8dB at one point."_



Hi Bunga99,


Yes, it was that scene exactly - the one where the giant dragon comes crashing out of the cliff-side cave. So I'm sure the infrasonic content in that scene had a lot to do with sending my amp into protection mode too.










In checking with the techs at Noble Electronics (they service Enlightened Audio Design - EAD gear), they thought that the protection was set to trip when impedance drops to 3 ohms or so. Legacy confirmed that the Signatures do drop down around 3 ohms in the 30 Hz range, so that seemed a likely cause. Again, mind you, this was when I was running near reference level with the speakers running full-range. Backing off the volume to a more "sane level" fixed the issue, at least until I added my Submersive sub to take some of the load off the EAD PowerMaster 7300 amp (300w x 7 at 8 ohms, 500w x 7 at 4 ohms).


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1950#post_23388527
> 
> 
> So! patience is a virtue and the long wait has paid off , don't stay up to late playing with your new toys, that is unless you have tomorrow off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big congrats



Patience is indeed a virtue that has grin-inducing dividends. I was indeed up later than I should have been--each time I would get up, I would look at the speakers and sit back down to enjoy them some more!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1950#post_23388705
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some measurements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if you didn't already know... The Legacies are very sensitive to placement. I had a chance to hear these at the last get together in PA. The off axis response led me to draw the conclusion that these babies had somewhat of a narrow sweet spot when compared to all of the other speakers we auditioned that day.
> 
> 
> Probably one of my favorite sounding speakers of the day, but moving a few feet off axis (up/down/left/right) made a notable difference. Just something to keep in mind when dialing these guys in.
> 
> 
> Really would love to see measurements from a few different seating locations in your space.



Oh I'll certainly post some measurements once the system is together. I actually want toget the pro version of XTZ for the higher-resolution mic. I've been borrowing the original XTZ for measurements thus far and don't have it with me. I did track that thread, but it seemed like folkes just wanted raw output and paid no attention to finnesse (I wasn't there so I don't know if that was true, but the thread gave that impression.) If you put a stock porsche on a dirt road, it won't perform as well as a Toyota with deep-tread tires. The speakers special tweeter arrangement is set in such a way that placing them on Gorilla's already-tall corner stands would have wreaked havoc to their imaging. I know you're in VA--once I get the amps, you're welcome to swing by for a listen in a more appropriate environment for position-sensitive speakers! Which reminds me, I'm going to PM soon you about taking you up on your offer to check out your system...you're a stones throw away from me and that is some SERIOUS bass!!! It freaking cracked the molding on your stairs....that's.....CRAZY bass!!!!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1950#post_23388932
> 
> 
> They look really great Matt. I am very happy for you. I am sure they sound fantastic as well. You really did make a big jump up. Sort of like when I went from my Def Tech Pro 400's to the JM Labs 927's and then from the 927's to the 1027's. Be prepared for long listening sessions that allow you to revisit and learn all your music and movies over again. I am sure when you get the new amps it will be insane.
> 
> 
> And I also agree with Papalock. I was at the same GTG he is referring to and I was a couch hog. I did not move so I was in the sweet spot for most of the day. People were saying how directional they were so placement will be very important. They were one of my personal favorites of the day. My 1027's are the same way placement wise. To get mine right took a lot of fine tuning. Even an a very small movement made a big difference for me. I am looking forward to maybe more pics and that video when you get the new amps. Again, a very big congrats to you. Did I read that you are going to get another pair of Focus for surrounds and Sigs for sides? Now that will be quite the powerhouse system. As I said, IMHO, I really liked the Focus that I heard at the GTG. For me, and my listening tastes, they had the best sounding bass at that GTG. They were run full range. So now go and enjoy them. I know I would have no problem living with them for a long time. But, I still love my 1027's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Looking forward to the updates that are sure to come.



Man, I definitely want another pair of Focus for Surrounds. I'd get the Signatures for wides, but also on the table are four Signature SE's as well. I plan to dedicate an entire weekend to fine-tuning these babies. Won't be this weekend or next, due to a very busy summer...but definitely within a few weeks! Dennis shared a trick with me last night for getting the toe-in and placement perfect using a specific test track, so I'm going to eliminate all guess-word, and use this technical method to achieve perfect positioning.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1950#post_23389240
> 
> 
> Dennis,
> 
> Do you remember what scene in How to Train Your Dragon sent the amp into protection mode? I only ask as there is one scene at the very end when the giant dragon crashes to the ground and that has very high/hot content down to 2hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just curious to see if it was that scene.
> 
> 
> This was a quote taken from the databass forum about that very scene: _"The signal asks your speakers to play back a 2Hz tone at 117.8dB at one point."_
> 
> 
> 
> Matt,,
> 
> Talk about speaker porn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are some sexy lookin' speakers! Congrats!



Speaker porn indeed....I felt guilty just looking at them! I definitely don't mind their wide buttocks 


I'm not Dennis, but having discussed this with him in the past, it was indeed the Dragon crash into the ground that caused his amp to go into protection mode. 2hz at 117.8Db is a heck of a demand from any system!!!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1950#post_23389241
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> Congrats, and welcome to the high end! Love the way the center channel looks, how big are those drivers?
> 
> 
> By the way, when are your JC1s arriving?



Thanks Sarge--it feels good to have joined the high-end ranks. The center channel drivers are 12-inchers, just like the focus' woofers. perfect match across the board! I haven't ordered the JC-1's quite yet....I'm still considering some alternatives--namely, a trio of McIntosh MC601's for the front-soundstage.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1950#post_23389348
> 
> 
> Nice post. I am glad I put you in contact with Dennis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Like I always say, I am always trying to help other people spend their money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Looking forward to more updates and thoughts in the not do distant future.



LOLOL, you definitely helped me in a big way by putting me in contact with Dennis--that set the stage for a complete transformation of my theater. Also, he's a great guy and very knowledgable. As a musician, his passion for music really comes through when he discusses performance. Oh yes, more updates are indeed on the way as i continue to live with these beautifies; I'll be updating my above impressions accordingly!


----------



## jnnt29

Matt they look great!! Glad that the 4310 can make an encore performance with these great speakers! LOL. Which amps are you leaning towards at this point? You’re system has transformed into a theater that most dream of. Congratulations and thanks for sharing this great ride with us.


----------



## kevon27

I wanna hate so badly but I just can't.. Too nice of an upgrade. But a question, what happened to the red seaton subs? I've not been following the threads ... I'm waiting for the video.


----------



## kevon27

Oh, by the way... YOU SPENT $15000 on speakers??? What would your mother say about that?


----------



## audiofan1

Looking at how sensitive the ratings are on those bad boys







, you could drive them to gut wrenching levels with style with a Parasound Halo A21 and divert funds elsewhere or back in your pocket







My mains are 89db sensitivity and as much as I would love JC1's on each of them, I have a hard time justifying the purchase due to the fact I find no fault with the A21, I drive them full range and for music and movies and the Halo is stellar performer at belting out reference levels when I decide to go there. It just may be the ticket to keep that big grin going but more so over funds saved


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1980#post_23390260
> 
> 
> I wanna hate so badly but I just can't.. Too nice of an upgrade. But a question, what happened to the red seaton subs? I've not been following the threads ... I'm waiting for the video.



He sold them. And I believe stated is watching for some new Seaton Sound products on the horizon for subs. I asked because I will be going with dual F2's and was curious as well


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1980#post_23389645
> 
> 
> Matt they look great!! Glad that the 4310 can make an encore performance with these great speakers! LOL. Which amps are you leaning towards at this point? You’re system has transformed into a theater that most dream of. Congratulations and thanks for sharing this great ride with us.



I appreciate the very kind words! I'm battling between Parasound and McIntosh at the moment.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1980#post_23390260
> 
> 
> I wanna hate so badly but I just can't.. Too nice of an upgrade. But a question, what happened to the red seaton subs? I've not been following the threads ... I'm waiting for the video.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1980#post_23390587
> 
> 
> He sold them. And I believe stated is watching for some new Seaton Sound products on the horizon for subs. I asked because I will be going with dual F2's and was curious as well



Yes indeed--they have been sold, awaiting the release of the Seaton F4--but since I'm very content with bass for right now, I might just wait until I can get two F4's and go that route instead.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1980#post_23390279
> 
> 
> Oh, by the way... YOU SPENT $15000 on speakers??? What would your mother say about that?



LOL, that's nothing compared to some others in this very WYSC forum!!!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1980#post_23390369
> 
> 
> Looking at how sensitive the ratings are on those bad boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you could drive them to gut wrenching levels with style with a Parasound Halo A21 and divert funds elsewhere or back in your pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mains are 89db sensitivity and as much as I would love JC1's on each of them, I have a hard time justifying the purchase due to the fact I find no fault with the A21, I drive them full range and for music and movies and the Halo is stellar performer at belting out reference levels when I decide to go there. It just may be the ticket to keep that big grin going but more so over funds saved



Greetings! I appreciate the suggestion! I actually almost got a Parasound Halo A21 just for the Focus SE's, but then realized I need an equally powerful amp to drive my Marquis HD center, which made me think of the A31....but then, I plan to run wides, and I'd save about $1000 by getting an A51, instead of the A31 and A21 separately......the law of escalation hard at work! In the long run, it's cheaper for me to get three amps (2 monoblocks and 1 multi-channel for center, surrounds, and wides). After that, no more amp purchases for until my unborn children are filling out college applications


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1960_40#post_23390901
> 
> 
> I appreciate the very kind words! I'm battling between Parasound and McIntosh at the moment.
> 
> 
> Yes indeed--they have been sold, awaiting the release of the Seaton F4--but since I'm very content with bass for right now, I might just wait until I can get two F4's and go that route instead.
> 
> LOL, that's nothing compared to some others in this very WYSC forum!!!
> 
> Greetings! I appreciate the suggestion! I actually almost got a Parasound Halo A21 just for the Focus SE's, but then realized I need an equally powerful amp to drive my Marquis HD center, which made me think of the A31....but then, I plan to run wides, and I'd save about $1000 by getting an A51, instead of the A31 and A21 separately......the law of escalation hard at work! In the long run, it's cheaper for me to get three amps (2 monoblocks and 1 multi-channel for center, surrounds, and wides). After that, no more amp purchases for until my unborn children are filling out college applications



Solid plan!










enjoy


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1900_100#post_23389548
> 
> 
> Oh I'll certainly post some measurements once the system is together. I actually want toget the pro version of XTZ for the higher-resolution mic. I've been borrowing the original XTZ for measurements thus far and don't have it with me. I did track that thread, but it seemed like folkes just wanted raw output and paid no attention to finnesse (I wasn't there so I don't know if that was true, but the thread gave that impression.) If you put a stock porsche on a dirt road, it won't perform as well as a Toyota with deep-tread tires. The speakers special tweeter arrangement is set in such a way that placing them on Gorilla's already-tall corner stands would have wreaked havoc to their imaging. I know you're in VA--once I get the amps, you're welcome to swing by for a listen in a more appropriate environment for position-sensitive speakers! Which reminds me, I'm going to PM soon you about taking you up on your offer to check out your system...you're a stones throw away from me and that is some SERIOUS bass!!! It freaking cracked the molding on your stairs....that's.....CRAZY bass!!!!



Pretty sure there were some all-wheel drive Porsches fitted with all terrain tires at the GTG. A Maserati even showed up later on in the day. Alas, none of them equipped with the AMT System.










Cool man. Thanks for the invite!










Speaking of bass. I read your overview above. Nice...so are you planning on rocking double bass for daily listening/movie viewing?


Or planning to disengage the F2's (or other Seaton product) for critical full range listening?


Or is the plan to simply cross to subs for all content and/or day-to-day listening?


I'll be keeping my eye out for that PM.


Nice to have opinions...lol


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1980#post_23391078
> 
> 
> Pretty sure there were some all-wheel drive Porsches fitted with all terrain tires at the GTG. A Maserati even showed up later on in the day. Alas, none of them equipped with the AMT System.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool man. Thanks for the invite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of bass. I read your overview above. Nice...so are you planning on rocking double bass for daily listening/movie viewing?
> 
> 
> Or planning to disengage the F2's (or other Seaton product) for critical full range listening?
> 
> 
> Or is the plan to simply cross to subs for all content and/or day-to-day listening?
> 
> 
> I'll be keeping my eye out for that PM.
> 
> 
> Nice to have opinions...lol



Oh yeah, I totally agree--without opinions, there would only be one of everything in this world! A drab existence indeed.


The initial plan is to skip double bass and run all channels full range, with the next subwoofers handling only the LFE channel..although I've heard reports that overall room response can be better by using a really low crossover, leveraging most of a speakers full range capabilities, but reserving the last 20 Hz or so for the sub for Home Theater playback. For Music, I"ll likely configure my 8801's analog input to remain in direct mode, using the Focuses full range for music, while crossing the subs at 20-30Hz on the blu ray input.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1980#post_23391127
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I totally agree--without opinions, there would only be one of everything in this world! A drab existence indeed.
> 
> 
> The initial plan is to skip double bass and run all channels full range, with the next subwoofers handling only the LFE channel..although I've heard reports that overall room response can be better by using a really low crossover, leveraging most of a speakers full range capabilities, but reserving the last 20 Hz or so for the sub for Home Theater playback. For Music, I"ll likely configure my 8801's analog input to remain in direct mode, using the *Focuses* full range for music, while crossing the subs at 20-30Hz on the blu ray input.


The plural of "Focus" is "Foci". I'm just sayin'...

















Craig


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1980#post_23391127
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I totally agree--without opinions, there would only be one of everything in this world! A drab existence indeed.
> 
> 
> The initial plan is to skip double bass and run all channels full range, with the next subwoofers handling only the LFE channel..although I've heard reports that overall room response can be better by using a really low crossover, leveraging most of a speakers full range capabilities, but reserving the last 20 Hz or so for the sub for Home Theater playback. For Music, I"ll likely configure my 8801's analog input to remain in direct mode, using the Focuses full range for music, while crossing the subs at 20-30Hz on the blu ray input.



Wow that's a lot of seaton unused crossed that low. I would think with dual F4's (any links on news of these?) at least on Blu ray, you would want to utilize 8 1200 watt seaton 15 inch subs over the Legacy 12's. certainly no disrespect to the Legacy's...


But the honeymoon period is fun


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1980#post_23391332
> 
> 
> Wow that's a lot of seaton unused crossed that low. I would think with dual F4's (any links on news of these?) at least on Blu ray, you would want to utilize 8 1200 watt seaton 15 inch subs over the Legacy 12's. certainly no disrespect to the Legacy's...
> 
> 
> But the honeymoon period is fun



No links, unfortunately. Some folks tend to complain a lot if a product release deadline is missed, so Mark now follows a "when it's ready" release window. He has confirmed that Submersive F4 will be out within a couple of months, but nothing more specific--and I don't blame him. I actually wouldn't mind the higher crossover for movies and run full range for music. The deciding factor on crossovers will be measurements. In all honesty, if the room measures better with a 60Hz crossover, that's what I'll be using!!!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1980#post_23391572
> 
> 
> No links, unfortunately. Some folks tend to complain a lot if a product release deadline is missed, so Mark now follows a "when it's ready" release window. He has confirmed that Submersive F4 will be out within a couple of months, but nothing more specific--and I don't blame him. I actually wouldn't mind the higher crossover for movies and run full range for music. The deciding factor on crossovers will be measurements. In all honesty, if the room measures better with a 60Hz crossover, that's what I'll be using!!!



Yes I just read on the Seaton forums some guy just ripping Mark and his business model and this and that because his new site wasn't up by the deadline. I have learned you can't TRULY judge a situation unless you are fully involved. Outside perspective is always jaded by assumptions. I plan on dual F2's. measurements yes, I am waiting on my UMM-6 to get rolling although I read today you can use the audyssey mic but won't be as accurate. Fun stuff!


----------



## mookie b




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1980#post_23390901
> 
> 
> I appreciate the very kind words! I'm battling between Parasound and McIntosh at the moment.



I've got McIntosh and Parasound both in my system, can't go wrong with either of those!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Both??? Nice!!! I just went through your equipment list from your sig....how do you have the dual A23's implemented?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1920#post_23379992
> 
> 
> Once properly level matched, it is difficult to hear much difference between amps. Emotiva would work fine. So would the Parasound JC1, although it will cost you alot more....



This post has me really thinking about the XPR-1's....I haven't owned many amps, but i've encountered this concept of similarity between amps, with all other system facets being equal, in quite a few places here on AVS. I do prefer the aesthetics of the Emotivas, and with past ownership of an Emotiva amp that I loved enough to start the XPA-5 thread for, I'm thinking I might be very satisfied with two XPR-1's and three XPA-1's...


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1980#post_23392268
> 
> 
> This post has me really thinking about the XPR-1's....I haven't owned many amps, but i've encountered this concept of similarity between amps, with all other system facets being equal, in quite a few places here on AVS. I do prefer the aesthetics of the Emotivas, and with past ownership of an Emotiva amp that I loved enough to start the XPA-5 thread for, I'm thinking I might be very satisfied with two XPR-1's and three XPA-1's...



Worst case scenario. You buy them and return them or wait long enough and have to sell them...


----------



## mookie b




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1980#post_23392232
> 
> 
> Both??? Nice!!! I just went through your equipment list from your sig....how do you have the dual A23's implemented?



I had a MC205 in a 5.2 setup. I added heights and rear surrounds so initially i got a parasound a52, which was DOA when I got it, so I had them replace that with 2 black a23s since I really wasn't a fan of the silver on the a52. So, the a23s are just powering surrounds...


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1980#post_23392268
> 
> 
> This post has me really thinking about the XPR-1's....I haven't owned many amps, but i've encountered this concept of similarity between amps, with all other system facets being equal, in quite a few places here on AVS. I do prefer the aesthetics of the Emotivas, and with past ownership of an Emotiva amp that I loved enough to start the XPA-5 thread for, I'm thinking I might be very satisfied with two XPR-1's and three XPA-1's...


2 XPR-1's, ($2,558) plus 3 XPA-1's, ($2697) would be a total of $5255. For a little more than 1/4 the price, you could just get an XPR-5 for $1,699 and have 5 X 600 watts into 4 ohms, (all channels driven.) http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/amplifiers/products/xpr5 


It's like the difference between a single Emotiva or multiple Emotivi.










Craig


----------



## kevon27

Brolic... All seriousness now. Don't get caught up in the Parasound Halo hype.. You'll be spending a crap load of money of ZERO gain when compared to the EMOTIVA XPRs. All you'll have to show for going the Parasound route is an emptier wallet and the ability to say you have a Halo amp


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1980#post_23392328
> 
> 
> Worst case scenario. You buy them and return them or wait long enough and have to sell them...



I definitely don't want to have to ship the amps back....I want to make sure I pick right the first time. I have a bit of time to decide though.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mookie b*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1980#post_23392357
> 
> 
> I had a MC205 in a 5.2 setup. I added heights and rear surrounds so initially i got a parasound a52, which was DOA when I got it, so I had them replace that with 2 black a23s since I really wasn't a fan of the silver on the a52. So, the a23s are just powering surrounds...



That must sound great! I love the black finish on the Parasound Halo devices.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1980#post_23392375
> 
> 
> 2 XPR-1's, ($2,558) plus 3 XPA-1's, ($2697) would be a total of $5255. For a little more than 1/4 the price, you could just get an XPR-5 for $1,699 and have 5 X 600 watts into 4 ohms, (all channels driven.) http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/amplifiers/products/xpr5
> 
> 
> It's like the difference between a single Emotiva or multiple Emotivi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig



Yes indeed! I keep going back and forth with a number of options...I love the concept of monoblocks; they've been a dream of mine for years! The XPR-5 is certainly the best value, but lacks the dream-fulfillment potential of the "1." I don't mind coloring outside the lines of practicality for rare purchases like this!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1980#post_23392520
> 
> 
> Brolic... All seriousness now. Don't get caught up in the Parasound Halo hype.. You'll be spending a crap load of money of ZERO gain when compared to the EMOTIVA XPRs. All you'll have to show for going the Parasound route is an emptier wallet and the ability to say you have a Halo amp


----------



## mookie b




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1980#post_23392520
> 
> 
> Brolic... All seriousness now. Don't get caught up in the Parasound Halo hype.. You'll be spending a crap load of money of ZERO gain when compared to the EMOTIVA XPRs. All you'll have to show for going the Parasound route is an emptier wallet and the ability to say you have a Halo amp


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mookie b*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1980#post_23392611
> 
> 
> You'll need to have your own power plant to power 7 XPR-1s.



Yes, 7 Xpr 1's are way overkill but damn.. You have to love the pricing, $1279, for such a monster amp.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2000_100#post_23392574
> 
> 
> I definitely don't want to have to ship the amps back....I want to make sure I pick right the first time. I have a bit of time to decide though.
> 
> That must sound great! I love the black finish on the Parasound Halo devices.
> 
> Yes indeed! I keep going back and forth with a number of options...I love the concept of monoblocks; they've been a dream of mine for years! The XPR-5 is certainly the best value, but lacks the dream-fulfillment potential of the "1." I don't mind coloring outside the lines of practicality for rare purchases like this!!



If you were unable to tell the difference between the JC-1 and the XPR's in a blind test, would you still dream of the JC-1's?


One other thing... I've come to the conclusion that searching for "1" of anything in this hobby is pointless. Just too many variables IMHO.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1980#post_23391127
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I totally agree--without opinions, there would only be one of everything in this world! A drab existence indeed.
> 
> 
> The initial plan is to skip double bass and run all channels full range, with the next subwoofers handling only the LFE channel..although I've heard reports that overall room response can be better by using a really low crossover, leveraging most of a speakers full range capabilities, but reserving the last 20 Hz or so for the sub for Home Theater playback. For Music, I"ll likely configure my 8801's analog input to remain in direct mode, using the Focuses full range for music, while crossing the subs at 20-30Hz on the blu ray input.



My previous speakers were Dunlavy SC-VI's, each speaker with dual 15 inch "sub" woofers in addition to dual "woofers" in each cabinet. In room measured flat response was 14hz. I used no subs with music. But for movies, particularity action movies, my experience was that using subs, crossed over at 60 to 80hz, was still the best solution.


As I know you know, amp output must double for each 3db of output. When watching scenes like the pod emergence from WOTW, amp requirements will run quite high and will suck the life out of most ordinary amps, including Emotiva or anything else, leaving little to drive the rest of the frequency spectrum. In fact, few amps typically used for driving a two channel system will not severely clip in those situations. Hence, the 2400 watts of the Seatons provides all of the headroom one could need (particularly if you have multiples).


It's not that your new speakers won't reach the depths of a sub, but, I think you will quickly determine, that is not really the point for movies. [Unless, of course, you watch movies at reference minus 25, which, I suspect, you don't







]


----------



## kevon27

  
 


Here you go Brolic, from Audioholics website. Their revamped Showcase Home Theater. The Status Acoustics towers ,$50,000 a pair, are being powered by guess who.. EMOTIVA.. XPR1'S


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mookie b*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1980#post_23392611
> 
> 
> You'll need to have your own power plant to power 7 XPR-1s.



I love that idea! Maybe I'll gove the power company a call.....shouldn't bee too difficult to build a man-made waterfall in my backyard, which--in turn--can power turbines for a special generator for the XPR's










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1980#post_23392642
> 
> 
> Yes, 7 Xpr 1's are way overkill but damn.. You have to love the pricing, $1279, for such a monster amp.



yeah that sale is sick! Right now, I'm definitely leaning toward that route.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1980#post_23393125
> 
> 
> If you were unable to tell the difference between the JC-1 and the XPR's in a blind test, would you still dream of the JC-1's?
> 
> 
> One other thing... I've come to the conclusion that searching for "1" of anything in this hobby is pointless. Just too many variables IMHO.



If I couldn't tell the difference, then price would become the evaluating factor...price is starting to take on that role and I haven't even heard either amp yet.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1980#post_23393144
> 
> 
> My previous speakers were Dunlavy SC-VI's, each speaker with dual 15 inch "sub" woofers in addition to dual "woofers" in each cabinet. In room measured flat response was 14hz. I used no subs with music. But for movies, particularity action movies, my experience was that using subs, crossed over at 60 to 80hz, was still the best solution.
> 
> 
> As I know you know, amp output must double for each 3db of output. When watching scenes like the pod emergence from WOTW, amp requirements will run quite high and will suck the life out of most ordinary amps, including Emotiva or anything else, leaving little to drive the rest of the frequency spectrum. In fact, few amps typically used for driving a two channel system will not severely clip in those situations. Hence, the 2400 watts of the Seatons provides all of the headroom one could need (particularly if you have multiples).
> 
> 
> It's not that your new speakers won't reach the depths of a sub, but, I think you will quickly determine, that is not really the point for movies. [Unless, of course, you watch movies at reference minus 25, which, I suspect, you don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



The more I think about it, the more i realize that I will indeed use a higher cross-over for movies. It's not about whether they can, but whether they should...especially when a subwoofer dedicated to those frequencies is available with drivers built for ultra-excursion and massive power reserves focused solely on low frequencies.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Kevon, thanks for sharing those pics.....the XPR-1's look right at home in that rack, and they look gorgeousss!


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1980#post_23392268
> 
> 
> This post has me really thinking about the XPR-1's....I haven't owned many amps, but i've encountered this concept of similarity between amps, with all other system facets being equal, in quite a few places here on AVS. I do prefer the aesthetics of the Emotivas, and with past ownership of an Emotiva amp that I loved enough to start the XPA-5 thread for, I'm thinking I might be very satisfied with two XPR-1's and three XPA-1's...



First of all.. .LOVE the new speakers. They look A-MAZING...


Second of all, I have had the pleasure on three occasions to visit Emotiva in Franklin Tennessee. It is only 3 hours away and I am there for business at least once a month. Those XPR-1's look like serious players in person. They are built like tanks and if I ever change things up with my power, I will highly consider these in my room..


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1980#post_23392268
> 
> 
> This post has me really thinking about the XPR-1's....I haven't owned many amps, but i've encountered this concept of similarity between amps, with all other system facets being equal, in quite a few places here on AVS. I do prefer the aesthetics of the Emotivas, and with past ownership of an Emotiva amp that I loved enough to start the XPA-5 thread for, I'm thinking I might be very satisfied with two XPR-1's and three XPA-1's...



There is also the opposite theory, of course. And, "similar" is not "same."


I would say grab a listen, if you can, to the contenders. If not, it's research time (which it would be anyway). As for the Emotivas, they may indeed fit the bill. They're certainly powerful enough, I'd think. I'm not familiar with the specs, but if they can handle your speakers' impedance, and their sonic character is about the same as your other Emotivas (which you like), that may be the solution.


I never got to go out to Emotiva's HQ when I was in Nashviile and contemplating new amps. But I'm happy with my Mac 501s, so no regrets there. I, too, like the XPR's look, by the way.


----------



## mookie b




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2010#post_23395778
> 
> 
> There is also the opposite theory, of course. And, "similar" is not "same."
> 
> 
> I would say grab a listen, if you can, to the contenders. If not, it's research time (which it would be anyway). As for the Emotivas, they may indeed fit the bill. They're certainly powerful enough, I'd think. I'm not familiar with the specs, but if they can handle your speakers' impedance, and their sonic character is about the same as your other Emotivas (which you like), that may be the solution.
> 
> 
> I never got to go out to Emotiva's HQ when I was in Nashviile and contemplating new amps. But I'm happy with my Mac 501s, so no regrets there. I, too, like the XPR's look, by the way.



Call me crazy I guess, but I don't think all amps sound the same. Yes, they all amplify sound but all of mine have had little differences in sound.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mookie b*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2010#post_23395794
> 
> 
> Call me crazy I guess, but I don't think all amps sound the same.



You will have lots of company on WhatsBestForum


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2000_40#post_23395937
> 
> 
> You will have lots of company on WhatsBestForum



He's got good company right here


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2010#post_23395209
> 
> 
> First of all.. .LOVE the new speakers. They look A-MAZING...
> 
> 
> Second of all, I have had the pleasure on three occasions to visit Emotiva in Franklin Tennessee. It is only 3 hours away and I am there for business at least once a month. Those XPR-1's look like serious players in person. They are built like tanks and if I ever change things up with my power, I will highly consider these in my room..



Thanks Coach, I appreciate it man! Ah, the XPR-1s certainly look very substantial, based on the pictures I've seen during my research. Tennessee is quite some distance away--I wish I could visit their HQ location. I do wonder if Sherbourn amps really are identical under the hood to Emotivas...


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2010#post_23395778
> 
> 
> There is also the opposite theory, of course. And, "similar" is not "same."
> 
> 
> I would say grab a listen, if you can, to the contenders. If not, it's research time (which it would be anyway). As for the Emotivas, they may indeed fit the bill. They're certainly powerful enough, I'd think. I'm not familiar with the specs, but if they can handle your speakers' impedance, and their sonic character is about the same as your other Emotivas (which you like), that may be the solution.
> 
> 
> I never got to go out to Emotiva's HQ when I was in Nashviile and contemplating new amps. But I'm happy with my Mac 501s, so no regrets there. I, too, like the XPR's look, by the way.



They can definitely handle the Legacy speakers' impedance and power requirements easily--I'm actually starting to look at it from a overarching value standpoint. For what I'd spend on a JC1 pair and an A51 together, I could get another Legacy Focus SE pair and two XPR-1s at their current sale price....


I think I just made my decision










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mookie b*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2010#post_23395794
> 
> 
> Call me crazy I guess, but I don't think all amps sound the same. Yes, they all amplify sound but all of mine have had little differences in sound.



Having only owned one amplifier (XPA-5), it's safe to say I have no frame of reference; however, both the *for* and *against* positions on the "all amps sound the same" fence are pretty strong. I'm thinking I may just go to Gramophone and demo a Classe monoblock pair, followed by a McIntosh monoblock pair (with music I'm familiar with) and will hear for myself how much of a disparity exists between amps.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2010#post_23397742
> 
> 
> I'm thinking I may just go to Gramophone and demo a Classe monoblock pair, followed by a McIntosh monoblock pair (with music I'm familiar with) and will hear for myself how much of a disparity exists between amps.



As long as you hear them in the same room and the same system, that's the start of a valid comparison. Blind would be better!


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2010#post_23398032
> 
> 
> As long as you hear them in the same room and the same system, that's the start of a valid comparison. Blind would be better!


Don't forget level-matched.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2010#post_23398032
> 
> 
> As long as you hear them in the same room and the same system, that's the start of a valid comparison. Blind would be better!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2010#post_23398514
> 
> 
> Don't forget level-matched.



Great points gentlemen. I'll be sure they pull out the dolly to place the amplifiers right next to eachother. I'll also bring my trusty analog db meter to ensure they are indeed level-matched.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2010#post_23397742
> 
> 
> Having only owned one amplifier (XPA-5), it's safe to say I have no frame of reference; however, both the *for* and *against* positions on the "all amps sound the same" fence are pretty strong. I'm thinking I may just go to Gramophone and demo a Classe monoblock pair, followed by a McIntosh monoblock pair (with music I'm familiar with) and will hear for myself how much of a disparity exists between amps.



If you're going to do auditions, familiar music is a must! I would say intimately familiar. I use the same tracks in all my auditions, both at the store and at home.


I am not as hard-core as some folks on these things, but my experience suggests that there can be a difference in sound between amps. That's not to say the difference would be profound (which can be a relative term). When I listened to a McIntosh C2300 driving a MC275 (both tube) and a C50 and MC452 (both solid state) there was an obvious difference. But, that was tube vs. solid state; the differences were obvious even to my sister-in-law's daughter, no audiophile she.


In considering my previous B&K amps versus the MC501s I have now, the sound was, to me, similar in character. However, the Macs are cleaner, more detailed, and yet to get even _slightly_ warm to the touch; the B&Ks got warm (though not hot). But then, the Macs are 500W vs. the B&K's 200W, and even though I used 2 pair of them, the B&Ks are surpassed by the Macs easily.


And WAY back in the day, when I was just getting into "real" audio, I listened to a B&K vs. an Adcom amp, the perfect "low-end of the high-end" comparison. The B&K was warmer sounding than the Adcom. That was 1989!


These days amps are better than ever before. And many high-quality ones are out there. Listen, listen carefully (there's a difference), learn and enjoy. Don't be surprised if there are big, small, or no differences to your ears. Whichever amps you get, they will drive those Legacys well.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2010#post_23403008
> 
> 
> If you're going to do auditions, familiar music is a must! I would say intimately familiar. I use the same tracks in all my auditions, both at the store and at home.
> 
> 
> I am not as hard-core as some folks on these things, but my experience suggests that there can be a difference in sound between amps. That's not to say the difference would be profound (which can be a relative term). When I listened to a McIntosh C2300 driving a MC275 (both tube) and a C50 and MC452 (both solid state) there was an obvious difference. But, that was tube vs. solid state; the differences were obvious even to my sister-in-law's daughter, no audiophile she.
> 
> 
> In considering my previous B&K amps versus the MC501s I have now, the sound was, to me, similar in character. However, the Macs are cleaner, more detailed, and yet to get even _slightly_ warm to the touch; the B&Ks got warm (though not hot). But then, the Macs are 500W vs. the B&K's 200W, and evean though I used 2 pair of them, the B&Ks are surpassed by the Macs easily.
> 
> 
> And WAY back in the day, when I was just getting into "real" audio, I listened to a B&K vs. an Adcom amp, the perfect "low-end of the high-end" comparison. The B&K was warmer sounding than the Adcom. That was 1989!
> 
> 
> These days amps are better than ever before. And many high-quality ones are out there. Listen, listen carefully (there's a difference), learn and enjoy. Don't be surprised if there are big, small, or no differences to your ears. Whichever amps you get, they will drive those Legacys well.



Ah, B&K amps are pretty powerful. Those Macs must have been pretty impressive to make you move up from those. Two pair? did you bi-amp in a *one-pair-per-speaker* setup? Or did the second pair power additional speakers in a quad setup? It looks listening will be more important than ever.....I called an electrician this morning about adding a third 20 Amp circuit to my room so I could run three XPR-1's for my front-three channels...and he's slated to come out next week, BUT...I just remembered, I can't run a 20 amp circuit to the corner where the right Focus is because there's nothing but pure stone blocks behind the drywall for the front of my theater. I searched for an hour, trying to find 20 amp power/extension cables with the proper IEC connectors but they are all uniquely terminated and I cannot use them in a standard socket. If I can't get adequate power to the right of the room, then the XPR-1's are a no-go. I'll keep searching though, but my trip to notice a difference between amps may take on _much_ more meaning if I can't find a solution to getting power to the right of the room.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2010#post_23403854
> 
> 
> Ah, B&K amps are pretty powerful. Those Macs must have been pretty impressive to make you move up from those. Two pair? did you bi-amp in a *one-pair-per-speaker* setup? Or did the second pair power additional speakers in a quad setup? It looks listening will be more important than ever.....I called an electrician this morning about adding a third 20 Amp circuit to my room so I could run three XPR-1's for my front-three channels...and he's slated to come out next week, BUT...I just remembered, I can't run a 20 amp circuit to the corner where the right Focus is because there's nothing but pure stone blocks behind the drywall for the front of my theater. I searched for an hour, trying to find 20 amp power/extension cables with the proper IEC connectors but they are all uniquely terminated and I cannot use them in a standard socket. If I can't get adequate power to the right of the room, then the XPR-1's are a no-go. I'll keep searching though, but my trip to notice a difference between amps may take on _much_ more meaning if I can't find a solution to getting power to the right of the room.



Yes, I was bi-amping with the B&Ks, one pair per speaker; one amp for highs/mids, one for lows. And I noticed that when I once took a pair out, the low frequencies thinned out. The Macs are more versatile, to be sure. Even if I could afford it, there is no upgrade from them for me that I can see. I'd like to believe I'm done upgrading anyway. Tweaks perhaps, but no more upgrades unless replacing something broken, stolen, or otherwise unusable.


There are 20A-15A adapters which will allow you to use a standard IEC cord. In fact, I'm using one made by Pangea on my Furman SPR-20i. Shunyata makes one as well; I think they make a 15A-20A version also. With my setup, the adapter goes into the 20A component, then the power cord goes into the adapter and then to the wall.


As for auditions, I listen generally, then for specifics like dynamics, how a particular instrument sounds, is the sound open, muffled, and the like. And I use different kinds of music. If there's a significant (to me) difference, I go with the one I prefer. If the difference is small, or small to the point of irrelevance, I'd go for value absent some other compelling factor (probably not related to sound).


----------



## BrolicBeast

Dude...you're inspiring me. Two monoblocks per speaker.....I'm starting to get ideas...i will be sure to blame you if any of these ideas come to fruition










The reason I'm avoiding 15A devices in the power delivery chain is because, in conversation with Emotiva, I was told that I wouldn't get the performance I paid for if I created a 15A bottleneck anywhere, be it the outlet, circuit, or cable. I have plenty Romex wire and could easily get power wherever I need it, but it would be against code.


Edit: Problem solved!!!: http://m.homedepot.com/p/GE-30-Amp-to-20-Amp-Adapter-Plug-AD3020/202307108


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2010#post_23404904
> 
> 
> Dude...you're inspiring me. Two monoblocks per speaker.....I'm starting to get ideas...i will be sure to blame you if any of these ideas come to fruition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I'm avoiding 15A devices in the power delivery chain is because, in conversation with Emotiva, I was told that I wouldn't get the performance I paid for if I created a 15A bottleneck anywhere, be it the outlet, circuit, or cable. I have plenty Romex wire and could easily get power wherever I need it, but it would be against code.
> 
> 
> Edit: Problem solved!!!: http://m.homedepot.com/p/GE-30-Amp-to-20-Amp-Adapter-Plug-AD3020/202307108



Other than having one of the cable manufacturers (Kimber, Wireworld, etc.) make a 20A cord (which they will), the GE adapter looks like a DIY hit.


My guess would be Emotiva doesn't want any 15A-related material in the path out of concerns over power delivery. That the XPR-1 _requires_ a dedicated 20A circuit suggests that. Your electric bill could take a hit with a bunch of them.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Sorry for being late to the party BB, but those are great looking speakers. I heard the Legacy speakers many years ago when they first came to market and have been admiring them ever since. I would love to be able to afford a pair but will have to continue following your thread and live vicariously through you for the time being. I can't wait for you to get the details figured out so you can run monoblocks on those speakers.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2010#post_23406023
> 
> 
> Sorry for being late to the party BB, but those are great looking speakers. I heard the Legacy speakers many years ago when they first came to market and have been admiring them ever since. I would love to be able to afford a pair but will have to continue following your thread and live vicariously through you for the time being. I can't wait for you to get the details figured out so you can run monoblocks on those speakers.



Thanks HTG! I'm a Legacy fan for life, man. How are you liking the new Denon, BTW? The Denon 43XX family are overachievers in every way.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Video: Legacy Focus SE & Marquis HD [First Look]


----------



## wkingincharge

What I am hearing so far you didnt go wrong big fan of Diane Krall!!! Very full smooth sounding speakers from what I could tell and you were off the center axis during your recording and they still sounded great even through my very average laptop speakers!! so being in front of them is a treat for sure. Once you amp up and maybe Audyfy lol!!! it can only get better


BTW!! was the sound demo with all 3 speakers running or just the SE's again either way great sound??


Brolic you have peeked my interest in speaker upgrades again once my new room is completed. I recently heard some totems among others and was blown away so my next purchase will be on the higher end of the spectrum but will need a very robust center speaker offering and I am then cashing out as they say on speakers purchases.


----------



## prepress

One other possible concern with multiple dedicated lines, as I understand it, is the potential for ground loops, hum and buzzing. This is something I read on another forum from Caelin Gabriel, head of Shunyata Research. One or two don't seem to be an issue, though.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2010#post_23408214
> 
> 
> What I am hearing so far you didnt go wrong big fan of Diane Krall!!! Very full smooth sounding speakers from what I could tell and you were off the center axis during your recording and they still sounded great even through my very average laptop speakers!! so being in front of them is a treat for sure. Once you amp up and maybe Audyfy lol!!! it can only get better
> 
> 
> BTW!! was the sound demo with all 3 speakers running or just the SE's again either way great sound??
> 
> 
> Brolic you have peeked my interest in speaker upgrades again once my new room is completed. I recently heard some totems among others and was blown away so my next purchase will be on the higher end of the spectrum but will need a very robust center speaker offering and I am then cashing out as they say on speakers purchases.



Diana Krall tends to be overused at Audio Shows, but man--in the comfort of our own homes, she is just an absolute pleasure to listen to. Her voice was made for reproduction on lo-fi, mid-fi, or hi-fi systems! Yeah they sound great even off axis, but on axis, they are a sweet sounding set of speakers. The demo I did in the video was stereo only. I have some full range movie playback demos w/ measurements slated for Part II










Dude, I came across the Totem Wind Designs in my search last year, and they are a great speaker! Bass capability on the Totem WD's is the 3rd best that I've ever heard (with Legacy Focus being #1 and B&W 800D being #2). Which model Totem did you listen to?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2010#post_23408773
> 
> 
> One other possible concern with multiple dedicated lines, as I understand it, is the potential for ground loops, hum and buzzing. This is something I read on another forum from Caelin Gabriel, head of Shunyata Research. One or two don't seem to be an issue, though.



Thanks for that heads-up prepress. I have my cart loaded with two XPR-1's ( 1750wpc into Mains), one XPA-1 (1000wpc into Center), and one XPA-2 (500wpc into Surrounds--eventually a pair of Legacy Signature SE speakers). I'm going to skip having the electrician run that third 20 Amp circuit. The worst problem a theater can have is one at the electrical level. After much research, I came across the proper power cord needed (5-20 to c19) for the long run to the right of my room. That should arrive the same time as the amps. I'm not pulling the trigger on the amps until tomorrow though (I always give myself a 24 hour window between deciding I'm going to make a large purchase, and actually making the purchase.)


One of my outlets can't accept the 5-20 connection, so I'll need to head to Lowes tomorrow to get the proper outlet. I hate electrical work, but alas--it's a part of this hobby.


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2020_20#post_23409195
> 
> 
> Diana Krall tends to be overused at Audio Shows, but man--in the comfort of our own homes, she is just an absolute pleasure to listen to. Her voice was made for reproduction on lo-fi, mid-fi, or hi-fi systems! Yeah they sound great even off axis, but on axis, they are a sweet sounding set of speakers. The demo I did in the video was stereo only. I have some full range movie playback demos w/ measurements slated for Part II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I came across the Totem Wind Designs in my search last year, and they are a great speaker! Bass capability on the Totem WD's is the 3rd best that I've ever heard (with Legacy Focus being #1 and B&W 800D being #2). Which model Totem did you listen to?



She is used alot and agree for the reason you mentioned but you cant go wrong lol!!!.That's great news for the off axis sound as I remembered reading that some others thought the sweet spot was narrow and it just didn't seem that way to me. Looking forward to the movie playback video for sure!!!


I have had a chance to hear the totem hawks and the winds both great sounding but the winds won me over for sure sound wise however not liking the actual aesthetic of that speaker and actually preferred the hawks looks and the center channel offerings looked to small to really match the performance specs of the winds so back to the drawing board for now.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2010#post_23409316
> 
> 
> She is used alot and agree for the reason you mentioned but you cant go wrong lol!!!.That's great news for the off axis sound as I remembered reading that some others thought the sweet spot was narrow and it just didn't seem that way to me. Looking forward to the movie playback video for sure!!!
> 
> 
> I have had a chance to hear the totem hawks and the winds both great sounding but the winds won me over for sure sound wise however not liking the actual aesthetic of that speaker and actually preferred the hawks looks and the center channel offerings looked to small to really match the performance specs of the winds so back to the drawing board for now.



Nice--I haven't heard the Hawks, but I've heard those Winds. I liked the angular design when I first came across--but I quckly found that there were others that were simply better.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Nice video Matt. They do look awesome. They also sound great even through the computer speakers. As I mentioned, they were some of my personal favorites at the GTG I went to. It's nice when you find the speakers that do it for you. With the mono blocks, they should really sing. Looking forward to part 2 with them. Again, congrats.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2010#post_23410777
> 
> 
> Nice video Matt. They do look awesome. They also sound great even through the computer speakers. As I mentioned, they were some of my personal favorites at the GTG I went to. It nice when you find the speakers that do it for you. With the mono blocks, they should really sing. Looking forward to part 2 with them. Again, congrats.



Hey Mike, thank you! I can't wait for the monoblocks to arrive man!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Two Emotiva XPR-1's are now on the way


----------



## jnnt29

Congratulations on the new amps!


----------



## COACH2369

What are you going to power the center with?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2010#post_23412605
> 
> 
> What are you going to power the center with?



The final power solution is as follows:


XPR-1: Left Channel @1700w

XPR-1: Right Channel @ 1700w

XPA-1: Center Channel @ 1000w

XPA-200: Surround Channels @ 240w


As a quick note, the surround channels are currently my Infinity speakers. Once I upgrade those, I'll upgrade the surround amp and put the XPA-200 route on width channel duty.


All amps are en route!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2010#post_23412397
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the new amps!



Thank you kindly! I will be scouring my FedEx tracking page every few hours, of course. Maybe that will make the delivery man drive faster? Yes....I like the sound of that!!!


----------



## jnnt29

Great video! I can live vicariously through you knowing I have the same AVR that you are using to drive those beauties, until you get the new amps! LOL.


----------



## kevon27

Brolic, one thing I can say is that you have made Legacy Audio speakers seem cool. In the past, I've seen ads for Legacy and have been to their site but to me, everything seemed: Made for Rich Old Farts.

Now, I'm really feeling the Legacy stuff. Remember that pic of you shaking the hand of the owner of Legacy at Axpona, and he seemed kinda standoffish? Now he should be calling you to make you the official 'Young Person' spokesperson for Legacy.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2010#post_23413152
> 
> 
> Great video! I can live vicariously through you knowing I have the same AVR that you are using to drive those beauties, until you get the new amps! LOL.



Lol yeah man, the Denon 43XX receivers are no slouches!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2040#post_23413208
> 
> 
> Brolic, one thing I can say is that you have made Legacy Audio speakers seem cool. In the past, I've seen ads for Legacy and have been to their site but to me, everything seemed: Made for Rich Old Farts.
> 
> Now, I'm really feeling the Legacy stuff. Remember that pic of you shaking the hand of the owner of Legacy at Axpona, and he seemed kinda standoffish? Now he should be calling you to make you the official 'Young Person' spokesperson for Legacy.



[email protected] person spokesperson! Lolol.....Legacies are beautiful speakers that must be seen in person. I, like you, have seen their ads for years--but also felt they were simply out of reach for me. The website doesn't have any "in room" pictures, which--given their unique designs and beautiful finishes--would help folks envision them in their rooms. I think pics of them in a dedicated theater and pics of them in a listening room would help inspire potential customers.


----------



## dharel

Nice video Matt. Thanks for taking the time to put it together. I enjoyed the choice of music you used to highlight the speaker performance. The Legacies are simply outstanding.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dharel*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2040#post_23414652
> 
> 
> Nice video Matt. Thanks for taking the time to put it together. I enjoyed the choice of music you used to highlight the speaker performance. The Legacies are simply outstanding.



I'm glad you liked the video dharel. Ah, I picked my favorite tracks [at the moment] for the video. My taste in music has come a long way from the hip-hop I used to blast in my car back in high-school. I thank God for a mother who forced me to learn piano when I was a child--ensuring that I always kept an open-ear to classical music, even when it wasn't the "cool" thing into do in my teenage years.


----------



## jenkzy56

Matt, you got me eying Legacy's for my upstairs setup !

oh, and by the way, Linda wants to speak with you LOL !!!!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jenkzy56*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2040#post_23414789
> 
> 
> Matt, you got me eying Legacy's for my upstairs setup !
> 
> oh, and by the way, Linda wants to speak with you LOL !!!!!!



Uh Oh...the wrath of Linda has been kindled; Kevin, I think I might need witness protection!!! lolol....man, I just saw your post in the legacy thread--I think a silverscreen with a pair of studios would be an awesome setup in any room with a sub as capable as the Submersive handling the low-end! Be sure to get the Black Pearl finish--it's unlike anything I've ever laid eyes upon.


----------



## dharel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2040#post_23414703
> 
> 
> I'm glad you liked the video dharel. Ah, I picked my favorite tracks [at the moment] for the video. My taste in music has come a long way from the hip-hop I used to blast in my car back in high-school. I thank God for a mother who forced me to learn piano when I was a child--ensuring that I always kept an open-ear to classical music, even when it wasn't the "cool" thing into do in my teenage years.



I hear ya. I too have come a long way in terms of my taste in music. I was quite OK listening to freestyle back in the day, because that's what all my friends had blasting in their cars. When I was able to afford new car audio gear, I simply threw an amp and bazooka tube in the back of my car with no regard for what it truly sounded like. As long as it was able to thump, I was happy. I've always been open to different styles of music, but I'm finding that I'm more critical of how the music I currently listen to sounds. And, with threads like this, it's great to see how we all achieve our listening goals with different budgets, speakers, environments, etc.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dharel*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2040#post_23414855
> 
> 
> I hear ya. I too have come a long way in terms of my taste in music. I was quite OK listening to freestyle back in the day, because that's what all my friends had blasting in their cars. When I was able to afford new car audio gear, I simply threw an amp and bazooka tube in the back of my car with no regard for what it truly sounded like. As long as it was able to thump, I was happy. I've always been open to different styles of music, but I'm finding that I'm more critical of how the music I currently listen to sounds. And, with threads like this, it's great to see how we all achieve our listening goals with different budgets, speakers, environments, etc.



I remember the days of the Bazookas! I never owned one, but my cousin did. Here's the funny thing--it hummed when ot in use, and we used to say "It's so powerful, it even makes sounds when no music is playing.!" Fast Forward to today, and I know that a hum is _never_ desireable! I agree, the variety on A/V forums the world over adds a certain *depth* to the love of this hobby.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2040#post_23414703
> 
> 
> I'm glad you liked the video dharel. Ah, I picked my favorite tracks [at the moment] for the video. My taste in music has come a long way from the hip-hop I used to blast in my car back in high-school. I thank God for a mother who forced me to learn piano when I was a child--ensuring that I always kept an open-ear to classical music, even when it wasn't the "cool" thing into do in my teenage years.



I grew up in a music-oriented house, so I got lots of influences. I listened to whatever was on, and one thing led to another. My mother favored the easy listening station; my father was partial to opera and theater/show tunes. Both were involved with choirs at their churches. I remember as a teenager getting kidded by co-workers one day back when I was working part-time in a grocery store, when I arrived with LPs I bought by Lynn Anderson and Led Zeppelin; they didn't know what to make of that (Lynn A., that is). Now, other than rap, I'll try pretty much anything. But the early days of rap were actually fun. Kurtis Blow's _Basketball_ was a favorite, for example. And _Rapper's Delight_ by the Sugar Hill Gang.


Then of course, one thing led to another. Chicago and Blood, Sweat & Tears took me to jazz; that taste _really_ took off once I hit NYC. ELP and Yes got me to classical music. Santana got me to Latin. I'm from Nashville, so country was a given. And the old-time Southern gospel on TV there, with its tight harmonies and lyrics you could understand! You, sir, will now have the chance to hear what's really going on in your recordings and soundtracks more than ever before, especially once the amps are there and broken in fully. The thrill of discovery awaits you. On with Legacy!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2040#post_23416486
> 
> 
> I grew up in a music-oriented house, so I got lots of influences. I listened to whatever was on, and one thing led to another. My mother favored the easy listening station; my father was partial to opera and theater/show tunes. Both were involved with choirs at their churches. I remember as a teenager getting kidded by co-workers one day back when I was working part-time in a grocery store, when I arrived with LPs I bought by Lynn Anderson and Led Zeppelin; they didn't know what to make of that (Lynn A., that is). Now, other than rap, I'll try pretty much anything. But the early days of rap were actually fun. Kurtis Blow's _Basketball_ was a favorite, for example. And _Rapper's Delight_ by the Sugar Hill Gang.
> 
> 
> Then of course, one thing led to another. Chicago and Blood, Sweat & Tears took me to jazz; that taste _really_ took off once I hit NYC. ELP and Yes got me to classical music. Santana got me to Latin. I'm from Nashville, so country was a given. And the old-time Southern gospel on TV there, with its tight harmonies and lyrics you could understand! You, sir, will now have the chance to hear what's really going on in your recordings and soundtracks more than ever before, especially once the amps are there and broken in fully. The thrill of discovery awaits you. On with Legacy!



Sounds like a great journey. My parents are also musical--my mother sang solos with the choir nearly every Sabbath at church; my father played the guitar; my sister and I (yes, there is a BrolicSis) were both active in choirs from childhood until we each left for college. I defintiely agree that hip-hop's early days were fun. In my opinion, the introduction of "gangster" rap absolutely destroyed what was, at the time, a mostly positive movement. I blame the foolishness of hip-hop culture for a lot (I won't get into those views here), but I have developed a personal disdain for it and what it generally stands for. I'm not knocking any hip-hop fans out there, but it sure is not for me anymore.


Interestingly, I am slowly getting into bluegrass (thanks to Alison Krauss and a few others). I'm not a heavyweight by any means, but I am discovering some great songs in the genre. My growing affinity for bluegrass lies more in the instruments used than in the voices. The amps arrive Tthursday--I'll be sure to break them in over the weekend before opening them up. I can't wait to really flex the speakers' muscles. One of the first records i'll listen to critically are an album called Raising Sand by Alison Krauss and Robert Plant....it sounds great now--but I expect the amps and Audyssey to really elevate the music. This album is more about the music itself than the fidelity. It's not a particularly "crisp" album (it sounds like it was recorded with a less-than-stellar microphone), but it gets the emotions (for lack of a better term) going with great music.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2040#post_23417645
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great journey. My parents are also musical--my mother sang solos with the choir nearly every Sabbath at church; my father played the guitar; my sister and I (yes, there is a BrolicSis) were both active in choirs from childhood until we each left for college. I defintiely agree that hip-hop's early days were fun. In my opinion, the introduction of "gangster" rap absolutely destroyed what was, at the time, a mostly positive movement. I blame the foolishness of hip-hop culture for a lot (I won't get into those views here), but I have developed a personal disdain for it and what it generally stands for. I'm not knocking any hip-hop fans out there, but it sure is not for me anymore.
> 
> 
> Interestingly, I am slowly getting into bluegrass (thanks to Alison Krauss and a few others). I'm not a heavyweight by any means, but I am discovering some great songs in the genre. My growing affinity for bluegrass lies more in the instruments used than in the voices. The amps arrive Tthursday--I'll be sure to break them in over the weekend before opening them up. I can't wait to really flex the speakers' muscles. One of the first records i'll listen to critically are an album called Raising Sand by Alison Krauss and Robert Plant....it sounds great now--but I expect the amps and Audyssey to really elevate the music. This album is more about the music itself than the fidelity. It's not a particularly "crisp" album (it sounds like it was recorded with a less-than-stellar microphone), but it gets the emotions (for lack of a better term) going with great music.



As much as I have grown into loving HT and learning more and upgrading then more, I equally or perhaps more love discovering new music. Familiar or new artists. When a new song grabs you it's one of the best things! And learning more about sound seems to really expand your appreciation for talent of many kinds. Of course bass is cool too!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2040#post_23417645
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great journey. My parents are also musical--my mother sang solos with the choir nearly every Sabbath at church; my father played the guitar; my sister and I (yes, there is a BrolicSis) were both active in choirs from childhood until we each left for college. I defintiely agree that hip-hop's early days were fun. In my opinion, the introduction of "gangster" rap absolutely destroyed what was, at the time, a mostly positive movement. I blame the foolishness of hip-hop culture for a lot (I won't get into those views here), but I have developed a personal disdain for it and what it generally stands for. I'm not knocking any hip-hop fans out there, but it sure is not for me anymore.
> 
> 
> Interestingly, I am slowly getting into bluegrass (thanks to Alison Krauss and a few others). I'm not a heavyweight by any means, but I am discovering some great songs in the genre. My growing affinity for bluegrass lies more in the instruments used than in the voices. The amps arrive Tthursday--I'll be sure to break them in over the weekend before opening them up. I can't wait to really flex the speakers' muscles. One of the first records i'll listen to critically are an album called Raising Sand by Alison Krauss and Robert Plant....it sounds great now--but I expect the amps and Audyssey to really elevate the music. This album is more about the music itself than the fidelity. It's not a particularly "crisp" album (it sounds like it was recorded with a less-than-stellar microphone), but it gets the emotions (for lack of a better term) going with great music.



For bluegrass, check out Rhonda Vincent also. I have a DVD of a Missouri concert of hers with her band The Rage. _Killer_ chops. I have _Raising Sand_ but have yet to play it, not good since I've had it for about a year.


I also found my musical tastes and sense of exploration expanding as my system got better. I imagine you might as well.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2040#post_23417741
> 
> 
> As much as I have grown into loving HT and learning more and upgrading then more, I equally or perhaps more love discovering new music. Familiar or new artists. When a new song grabs you it's one of the best things! And learning more about sound seems to really expand your appreciation for talent of many kinds. Of course bass is cool too!



I absolutely agree. Sometimes I pop in music I've listened to for decades and I think to myself "my goodness, this artist really put a lot into making this record."


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2040#post_23418383
> 
> 
> For bluegrass, check out Rhonda Vincent also. I have a DVD of a Missouri concert of hers with her band The Rage. _Killer_ chops. I have _Raising Sand_ but have yet to play it, not good since I've had it for about a year.
> 
> 
> I also found my musical tastes and sense of exploration expanding as my system got better. I imagine you might as well.



I see mine expanding as well. as systems improve, the need to find more ways to enjoy them push us forward! I'll definitely check out Rhonda Vincent when I get a chance.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Of all the things I've had sent to my house, my 30ft Power Cable has been stolen from my doorstep before I could get home to retrieve it. I've never had this happen before--but FedEx says it was delivered, and my door and the yard around it are empty. This is very frustrating--I can't run the XPR-1's until I have a power cord, and I do not want to spend more money on another cord (getting the custom 5-20 to c19 cable was expensive).


Ugh--setbacks are a female dog.


----------



## pcweber111

That's why I get everything sent to my office at work. No chance of that happening. Sucks, hope you get a resolution to your liking.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2040#post_23419556
> 
> 
> Of all the things I've had sent to my house, my 30ft Power Cable has been stolen from my doorstep before I could get home to retrieve it. I've never had this happen before--but FedEx says it was delivered, and my door and the yard around it are empty. This is very frustrating--I can't run the XPR-1's until I have a power cord, and I do not want to spend more money on another cord (getting the custom 5-20 to c19 cable was expensive).
> 
> 
> Ugh--setbacks are a female dog.


Check the tracking number and see who signed for it. I know in my neighborhood the FedEx guy is always delivering it to the wrong house. When my Denon was on the truck for delivery my wife was out walking the dog when he was in our sub-division and the dumb ass drove right by 1620 and tried to deliver my package to 1640.


----------



## jenkzy56

Sorry to hear that Matt, hope you can track it down.


----------



## Sonyad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2040#post_23419680
> 
> 
> Check the tracking number and see who signed for it. I know in my neighborhood the FedEx guy is always delivering it to the wrong house. When my Denon was on the truck for delivery my wife was out walking the dog when he was in our sub-division and the dumb ass drove right by 1620 and tried to deliver my package to 1640.



I don't think it was signed for, just left at the front door.


----------



## jnnt29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2050_50#post_23419675
> 
> 
> That's why I get everything sent to my office at work. No chance of that happening. Sucks, hope you get a resolution to your liking.




Or have it signature required so it can not driver release it.


----------



## jnnt29

I would also call their CS and put in claim.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2040#post_23419675
> 
> 
> That's why I get everything sent to my office at work. No chance of that happening. Sucks, hope you get a resolution to your liking.



I wish I had that option; however, working where I work--all deliveries go through a....specialized scan that is not in the best interest of anything electircal...


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2040#post_23419680
> 
> 
> Check the tracking number and see who signed for it. I know in my neighborhood the FedEx guy is always delivering it to the wrong house. When my Denon was on the truck for delivery my wife was out walking the dog when he was in our sub-division and the dumb ass drove right by 1620 and tried to deliver my package to 1640.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sonyad*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2040#post_23419930
> 
> 
> I don't think it was signed for, just left at the front door.



No signature guys--I have FedEx investigating right now. I hope this is corrected soon.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jenkzy56*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2040#post_23419710
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Matt, hope you can track it down.



I hope so too man. The trace process has been initiated and the driver is going to re-visit the address he claims he delivered it to. I do hope it's nothing more than a wrong address. If it was stolen, then that would be the unfortunate end of that story.


----------



## jnnt29

Matt when a driver releases a package without a signature it has to be in a safe place out of view. If your front door is visible from the street then the proper procedure wasn't followed.. I was a driver for a competitor and that was always the policy. JT


----------



## jlpowell84

Or opt to have it held at fed ex and you pick it up


----------



## BrolicBeast

Hmmmm, well the FedEx page now says "Actual Delivery Time: 2:17" so it looks like he either marked it delivered to increase his pre-lunch quote or he delivered to the wrong address and retreived it and delivered it to mine. either way, I won't believe anything until I get back home to see the package at my house. Until that time, I'm still considering the package undelivered.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Getting stuff delivered can be a pain. I hope it is there when you get home because I want to see part two of the video







.


----------



## Sonyad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2040#post_23420155
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, well the FedEx page now says "Actual Delivery Time: 2:17" so it looks like he either marked it delivered to increase his pre-lunch quote or he delivered to the wrong address and retreived it and delivered it to mine. either way, I won't believe anything until I get back home to see the package at my house. Until that time, I'm still considering the package undelivered.



I had a similar experience with Fedex claiming something was delivered earlier and it shows up later. In my case, one of my kids was home and nobody knocked and nothing was outside although online it said delivered. I called to inquire and it was delivered a short while later. I think the drivers do fudge their delivery info sometimes.


----------



## kevon27

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hs_f4rG21H4


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2040#post_23420228
> 
> 
> Getting stuff delivered can be a pain. I hope it is there when you get home because I want to see part two of the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



LOL, I want to shoot Part II of the video. There may actually be a Part III as well, once I'm situated with subwoofers.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sonyad*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2040#post_23420357
> 
> 
> I had a similar experience with Fedex claiming something was delivered earlier and it shows up later. In my case, one of my kids was home and nobody knocked and nothing was outside although online it said delivered. I called to inquire and it was delivered a short while later. I think the drivers do fudge their delivery info sometimes.



Oh wow--I think this is exactly what happened then! I hope the driver gets/got repremanded properly. I'll still won't believe the cable has been delivered until they are plugged into my wall socket. Then, and only then, shall I consider the cable delivered


----------



## BrolicBeast

Kevon, those are pure awesomeness!!!


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2040#post_23420498
> 
> 
> Kevon, those are pure awesomeness!!!



There's a Bank of America next to where I work.. All I need is a ski mask and a very threatening note and I too can join the Legacy crowd.


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2000_100#post_23420000
> 
> 
> Or have it signature required so it can not driver release it.



Nah, I'd rather have it delivered to work so I can look at it all day until I get off...work that is.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Ha! The FedEx box magically appeared when I stopped at the house on my way to an off-site meeting. When I got back, I spent the rest of my time swapping out the receptacles on my 20 amp circuits with receptacles that can accept the flat blade 5-20 plug required for the XPR-1's. Had to do some drilling to get the XLR's into the equipment room, but the hard part's over!


----------



## jenkzy56

Very cool !!!

glad the ending was a happy one.

Now get us some footage


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23422226
> 
> 
> Ha! The FedEx box magically appeared when I stopped at the house on my way to an off-site meeting. When I got back, I spent the rest of my time swapping out the receptacles on my 20 amp circuits with receptacles that can accept the flat blade 5-20 plug required for the XPR-1's. Had to do some drilling to get the XLR's into the equipment room, but the hard part's over!


Fantastic. Can't wait to hear some of your thoughts when you get some listening time in. You have quite the system Matt, You should be very proud.


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2010#post_23408002
> 
> 
> Video: Legacy Focus SE & Marquis HD [First Look]


  Speechless!!  


I leave the forum for a short period of time and Matt get all new fantastic gear!! major upgrade mate!! looks awesome and I bet It sounds even better!!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23422226
> 
> 
> Ha! The FedEx box magically appeared when I stopped at the house on my way to an off-site meeting. When I got back, I spent the rest of my time swapping out the receptacles on my 20 amp circuits with receptacles that can accept the flat blade 5-20 plug required for the XPR-1's. Had to do some drilling to get the XLR's into the equipment room, but the hard part's over!



The plot thickens . . .


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jenkzy56*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23422501
> 
> 
> Very cool !!!
> 
> glad the ending was a happy one.
> 
> Now get us some footage



LOLOL--footage on the way!!!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23422520
> 
> 
> Fantastic. Can't wait to hear some of your thoughts when you get some listening time in. You have quite the system Matt, You should be very proud.



Thanks man--I'm definitely proud of this journey that's been possibe only through the advice and discussion of my fellow AVS'ers! I'm putting the system through it's paces-my goodnes, these XPR-1's are limitless in their power! My ears gave up earlier, and there was barely a blip on the amps' meter.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23423451
> 
> Speechless!!
> 
> 
> I leave the forum for a short period of time and Matt get all new fantastic gear!! major upgrade mate!! looks awesome and I bet It sounds even better!!



Al!! Where have you been man? I hope all is well over there in France! I appreciate the kind words man....I've been grinning all evening!!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23424490
> 
> 
> The plot thickens . . .



lol, thick as molasses.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Quick question for all: Does anyone know how to get rid of a ground loop hum? It looks something, somewhere has introduced a GLH and cheater plugs are not an option. I'm trying to avoid re-qiring my 20 amp outlets, as the electricians did not leave much wire slack when they originally ran the circuits and it's literally 2 hours of trial and error to get the wires under the screws just right. Don't get me wrong--I could easily live with this as it's fairly low--but I'd rather not.


Or....could it just be regular amp hum--1700 wpc is bound to cause some humming, as I had low humming with my old Klipsch which were fed 200wpc.....


Exploring my music collection and having a blast doing it!!!


I don't think I"ll ever leave Emotiva....their amps sound so.....amazing.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Emotiva XPR-1 monoblocks in their natural habitat!
 
 
 
 
 


Emotiva XPA-1 monoblock (powering center channel) and XPA-200 (powering surrounds)


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23425498
> 
> 
> Emotiva XPR-1 monoblocks in their natural habitat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emotiva XPA-1 monoblock (powering center channel) and XPA-200 (powering surrounds)



Kind of wimpy in size, don't you think?










So how does it SOUND??


VERY high end looking. I'm a huge Emotiva fan. I really don't know how they deliver what they do at those price points!!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Man, it sounds amazing. Everything comes together to make one sphere of sound around me. They are handling anything I throw at them with ease...these will probably be the last amps I'll ever need to own. I don't know how they do it either.....They must have a Chief Magic Officer (CMO) on their executive team...


----------



## jenkzy56

ahhh yea !!!

those babies look killer Matt !

I am so happy for you that In solidarity, I'm gonna buy an XPA-5 when i get home from Brazil tomorrow !


no really, I am


----------



## mech27

Congrats on the upgrades I can only imagine what your theater sounds like to your neighbor's


----------



## wkingincharge

Those Emotiva's look amazing on those stands man and I bet they sound just as good.


I guess your movies theater days are done since you will have no time while listening to all your music and movies all over again lol!!!


Enjoy !!!!


----------



## jnnt29

Holy [email protected]! Those XPR1s are gorgeous! My XPA3 has monoblock envy. lol.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23425525
> 
> 
> these will probably be the last amps I'll ever *need* to own.



What's "need" got to do with it.










Seriously, for music, even very loud rock music, that amp/speaker combination will probably never run out of gas. Movies, on the other hand, (as you know) can put serious demands on the low end and it is REAL easy to run out of amp on a full range speaker. Overdrive an amp hard enough and you can really mess with the drivers (as in freeze voice coils).


But since you are talking about eventually buying Seaton F4's (or whatever they are called), that should never be an issue.


Awesome looking system.


Congrats!!


----------



## kevon27

See.. Wasn't EMOTIVA the BETTER choice over Parasound?


----------



## eatlink

yeah,Very nice system and thorough photos. thanks for your sharing


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23425946
> 
> 
> See.. Wasn't EMOTIVA the BETTER choice over Parasound?



Keep in mind he never heard the Parasound's


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23425525
> 
> 
> Man, it sounds amazing. Everything comes together to make one sphere of sound around me. They are handling anything I throw at them with ease...these will probably be the last amps I'll ever need to own. I don't know how they do it either.....They must have a Chief Magic Officer (CMO) on their executive team...



Sweet amps! Job well done ! enjoy the music and movies


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23425236
> 
> 
> Quick question for all: Does anyone know how to get rid of a ground loop hum? It looks something, somewhere has introduced a GLH and cheater plugs are not an option. I'm trying to avoid re-qiring my 20 amp outlets, as the electricians did not leave much wire slack when they originally ran the circuits and it's literally 2 hours of trial and error to get the wires under the screws just right. Don't get me wrong--I could easily live with this as it's fairly low--but I'd rather not.
> 
> 
> Or....could it just be regular amp hum--1700 wpc is bound to cause some humming, as I had low humming with my old Klipsch which were fed 200wpc.....
> 
> 
> Exploring my music collection and having a blast doing it!!!
> 
> 
> I don't think I"ll ever leave Emotiva....their amps sound so.....amazing.



Is there a cable box in the mix? That can tend to introduce the dreaded 60Hz hum. I was able to minimize my hum by lifting a ground here and there. Interestingly, once I reconfigured to install My Mac C2300, the hum disappeared completely (at least, it's not been heard). Something in the reconfiguration, I don't know what.


----------



## MIkeDuke

They look pretty bad ass Matt. What about heat. Do they get warm? Do you feel any difference in the room temp wise? Just asking. I l know my Brytson amps get pretty warm and in the summer time, if I don't have both room fans going, it can be a bit uncomfortable, But your room is bigger and you are probably not right on top of them so I am sure that helps. I am glad they are bringing your system up a few levels. Looking forward to more thoughts and another video







.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jenkzy56*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23425584
> 
> 
> ahhh yea !!!
> 
> those babies look killer Matt !
> 
> I am so happy for you that In solidarity, I'm gonna buy an XPA-5 when i get home from Brazil tomorrow !
> 
> 
> no really, I am



I bid thee thanks, ye mighty master of Blues! You'll love the XPA-5, and having used one with the Integra 80.3, I can promise you that the sound will leave you 100% satisfied. On another note, I'm so jealous of your traveling to Brazil. All my travel consists of one DC building to another :-(


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mech27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23425647
> 
> 
> Congrats on the upgrades I can only imagine what your theater sounds like to your neighbor's



Thanks Mech! My neighbors and I have an understanding. They occasionally throw events and have very loud music playing; I occasionally play movies at reference (I normally listen at around -7 for movies, or between -10 and -15 for music) and we don't complain to eachother










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23425785
> 
> 
> Those Emotiva's look amazing on those stands man and I bet they sound just as good.
> 
> 
> I guess your movies theater days are done since you will have no time while listening to all your music and movies all over again lol!!!
> 
> 
> Enjoy !!!!



Thank you sir! I only go to the movies for the major blockbusters (Man of Steel, anyone?) but everything else shall be in the theater!!! I plan to spend the next few weeks re-discovering all my material.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23425788
> 
> 
> Holy [email protected]! Those XPR1s are gorgeous! My XPA3 has monoblock envy. lol.



lololol, that XPA-3 is no slouch though! the XPA series was my first foray into Home Theater, and Emotiva's XPR series continues to make the company proud! They certainly make me proud to own them!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23425876
> 
> 
> What's "need" got to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, for music, even very loud rock music, that amp/speaker combination will probably never run out of gas. Movies, on the other hand, (as you know) can put serious demands on the low end and it is REAL easy to run out of amp on a full range speaker. Overdrive an amp hard enough and you can really mess with the drivers (as in freeze voice coils).
> 
> 
> But since you are talking about eventually buying Seaton F4's (or whatever they are called), that should never be an issue.
> 
> 
> Awesome looking system.
> 
> 
> Congrats!!



Thanks man--I do agree. Need has nothing to do with it at all. I"m taking it very easy on movies until I get subs in. They perform very well with movies, but the last thing in the world I want to do is spend $500 to ship 300 pounds of speaker back to Legacy for repair. *cringe*


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23425946
> 
> 
> See.. Wasn't EMOTIVA the BETTER choice over Parasound?



Yes indeed. All thing considered, I can't imagine the price difference being equal to the performance difference.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eatlink*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23425978
> 
> 
> yeah,Very nice system and thorough photos. thanks for your sharing



Thanks for the kind words and thanks for looking!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23426472
> 
> 
> Keep in mind he never heard the Parasound's



i've never heard them, but at $6000 _more_ than the Emotivas, I didn't even need to. lol.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23426473
> 
> 
> Sweet amps! Job well done ! enjoy the music and movies



Gracias.....I plan to enjoy them for years to come!!










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23426553
> 
> 
> Is there a cable box in the mix? That can tend to introduce the dreaded 60Hz hum. I was able to minimize my hum by lifting a ground here and there. Interestingly, once I reconfigured to install My Mac C2300, the hum disappeared completely (at least, it's not been heard). Something in the reconfiguration, I don't know what.



There is a sattellite box in the equipment room? that could be the culprit, eh? Hmmm--I'll need to unplug that to see if the hum goes away. It's definitely equipment based, becasue the hum is coming from the center speaker as well, whose monoblock is currently plugged into a different circuit than the XPR-1's are. I'm going to try removing it from the equation--thanks for the heads up!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23426730
> 
> 
> They look pretty bad ass Matt. What about heat. Do they get warm? Do you feel any difference in the room temp wise? Just asking. I l know my Brytson amps get pretty warm and in the summer time, if I don't have both room fans going, it can be a bit uncomfortable, But your room is bigger and you are probably not right on top of them so I am sure that helps. I am glad they are bringing your system up a few levels. Looking forward to more thoughts and another video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thanks Mike--they are very cool to the touch. The first 10 watts are class A, but I don't feel any difference in temperature. It switches to class B at 11 watts, and class H after 1000 watts! (I think I got that right.) Another video is definitely on the way!


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23426996
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike--they are very cool to the touch. The first 10 watts are class A, but I don't feel any difference in temperature. It switches to class B at 11 watts, and class H after 1000 watts! (I think I got that right.) Another video is definitely on the way!


Nice. I am not too familiar with class H. I know class A, AB, D, and so on but not H. I think I have heard it mentioned once but that's it. It's great that they don't get warm and that they are efficient amps. Now just sit back and enjoy.


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23427069
> 
> 
> Nice. I am not too familiar with class H. I know class A, AB, D, and so on but not H. I think I have heard it mentioned once but that's it. It's great that they don't get warm and that they are efficient amps. Now just sit back and enjoy.



Soon, we'll have an Emotiva amp that does the whole alphabet. Every time the amp switches to a different class it will hum the alphabet song.. A, B, C, D, E, F,G... back down to A cause only 10 watts is being used..


----------



## kevon27

Brolic, to make your theater space seem more open, you should get rid of the credenza and get a nice center channel stand.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23427069
> 
> 
> Nice. I am not too familiar with class H. I know class A, AB, D, and so on but not H. I think I have heard it mentioned once but that's it. It's great that they don't get warm and that they are efficient amps. Now just sit back and enjoy.



Yeah, I had to read up on Class H as well. It's an extremely efficient technology for very high-watt applications.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23427129
> 
> 
> Soon, we'll have an Emotiva amp that does the whole alphabet. Every time the amp switches to a different class it will hum the alphabet song.. A, B, C, D, E, F,G... back down to A cause only 10 watts is being used..



LOL! Start up sequence could be the alphabet song, with the led blinking a different color for each letter










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23427138
> 
> 
> Brolic, to make your theater space seem more open, you should get rid of the credenza and get a nice center channel stand.



I actually thought about this. I'd need to find a center channel stand capable of holding the Marquis HD its current height, which is perfect as the tweeter lines up with my eyes when reclined in the theater seat. I actually spend some searching, but couldn't find any that were high enough--and custom stands cost an arm and a leg (and in the case of Sound Anchor, it will cost my firstborn child as well.)


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23427201
> 
> 
> I actually thought about this. I'd need to find a center channel stand capable of holding the Marquis HD its current height, which is perfect as the tweeter lines up with my eyes when reclined in the theater seat. I actually spend some searching, but couldn't find any that were high enough--and custom stands cost an arm and a leg (and in the case of Sound Anchor, it will cost my firstborn child as well.)



Here's a solution for a stand at the right height without costing much: Cinder blocks covered in black velvet.


----------



## Geoff4RFC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23425498
> 
> 
> Emotiva XPR-1 monoblocks in their natural habitat!


WHAT DID YOU DO!?!?!



That is a lovely sight


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23427333
> 
> 
> Here's a solution for a stand at the right height without costing much: Cinder blocks covered in black velvet.



That's not a bad idea! Hmmm-I shall investigate!!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geoff4RFC*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23427380
> 
> WHAT DID YOU DO!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lovely sight



lol, I didn't to it! I promise...I'm innocent!!! lol


Thanks Geoff!


----------



## jnnt29

Matt after he lights up those amps and new Speakers!! LOL


----------



## BrolicBeast

LOLLLLLL, that's hilarious!!!


Of course I drove all the way home to do some listening and drove all the way back to the office afterward. Worth it? Heck-to-the-Yeah!!!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23425525
> 
> 
> Man, it sounds amazing. Everything comes together to make one sphere of sound around me. They are handling anything I throw at them with ease...these will probably be the last amps I'll ever need to own. I don't know how they do it either.....They must have a Chief Magic Officer (CMO) on their executive team...



Part of it is they sell direct, and their stuff is built overseas. That keeps costs down.


Back to the hum: if the satellite box is the initial culprit, it could pass the hum to anything hooked up to it (TV, video processor, etc.), which could pass it on to something else. Before my re-config, the hum would appear depending upon which input on my Duo I was using. I eliminated it from the main system, but it would come through the TV's speakers.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2100#post_23428601
> 
> 
> Part of it is they sell direct, and their stuff is built overseas. That keeps costs down.
> 
> 
> Back to the hum: if the satellite box is the initial culprit, it could pass the hum to anything hooked up to it (TV, video processor, etc.), which could pass it on to something else. Before my re-config, the hum would appear depending upon which input on my Duo I was using. I eliminated it from the main system, but it would come through the TV's speakers.



Very true. Outsourced labor and direct sales can keep product costs down significantly and I need to thank Emotiva for those savings on the consumer end! As long as it's made well and performes well, I'm a happy camper. You know, the sattelite receiver is actually the one and only product that I _would_ use a cheater plug for. I don't watch normal TV critically at all. It should be interesting to see what happens once I take it out of the chain though. My goodness--it was impacted by something as [seemingly] insignificant as which duo input was selected?? That's just scary! It literally could be _anything!!_


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2070#post_23425525
> 
> 
> Man, it sounds amazing. Everything comes together to make one sphere of sound around me. They are handling anything I throw at them with ease...*these will probably be the last amps I'll ever need to own.* I don't know how they do it either.....They must have a Chief Magic Officer (CMO) on their executive team...



Parasound who?


I'm glad you took this route vs the JC-1. It would have been tough seeing you make that purchase.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2100#post_23428665
> 
> 
> Very true. Outsourced labor and direct sales can keep product costs down significantly and I need to thank Emotiva for those savings on the consumer end! As long as it's made well and performes well, I'm a happy camper. You know, the sattelite receiver is actually the one and only product that I _would_ use a cheater plug for. I don't watch normal TV critically at all. It should be interesting to see what happens once I take it out of the chain though. My goodness--it was impacted by something as [seemingly] insignificant as which duo input was selected?? That's just scary! It literally could be _anything!!_



And confusing. If I switched inputs from the cable box to my Oppo 83, the hum went away. With another source, I might still hear the hum if I got close to the speakers. Since lifting grounds on your amps isn't an option, try the satellite box, VP, or perhaps the preamp/processor, since everything goes through it.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2100#post_23428731
> 
> 
> Parasound who?
> 
> 
> I'm glad you took this route vs the JC-1. It would have been tough seeing you make that purchase.



No love for Parasound ? Class A sound up to 25 watts can be a beautiful sounding thing ! but yeah I know the price compared to the Emotiva







but compare their price to the likes of which they are compared and all is relative !


but as long as he's happy , all is well !


----------



## THE TRUE ONE

I've been looking through this thread and I noticed with the 2.35 screen that you don't use a anamorphic lens added on to the jvc projector. I thought that was I requirement for that type of screen? I know you have the lumagen but, that just plays with the image, even though it does it well.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE TRUE ONE*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2100#post_23435544
> 
> 
> I've been looking through this thread and I noticed with the 2.35 screen that you don't use a anamorphic lens added on to the jvc projector. I thought that was I requirement for that type of screen? I know you have the lumagen but, that just plays with the image, even though it does it well.



The only way to get a pixel-perfect image is with native 2:35 projector, which generally cost tens of thousands of dollars. Anamorphic lenses play with the image as well by stretching an already streched (vertically in the projector) image. This can introduce artifacts in the stretching process (pincushion effect) which, at my 12 foot throw distance and 10 foot wide screen, would almost certainly be my case. I zoom the projector to fill the 2:35 screen, so no processing is occuring at this point. It's in the stretching of 16:9 content to fill the 2:35 screen that the processing occurs, but there are no artifacts involved.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2100#post_23428816
> 
> 
> And confusing. If I switched inputs from the cable box to my Oppo 83, the hum went away. With another source, I might still hear the hum if I got close to the speakers. Since lifting grounds on your amps isn't an option, try the satellite box, VP, or perhaps the preamp/processor, since everything goes through it.



Unfortunately, eliminating the sattelite box from the chain did nothing for the GLH. My system is deceptively complex (thanks to the Lumagen, use of both Oppo inputs, and a few other factors) and to weed out the problem component by component--especially when factors as small as HDMI input selection can play a role--would take weeks, literally. I think I'm going to shoot for some Jensen transformers that an AVS member has very kindly introduced me to. Given their price, I'd certainly hope that they work and work well. The strange thing is, the only new additions to the entire house were two new outlets; however, I'm getting the hum from my center channel as well, which is being powered by an amp plugged into a completely different circuit. So it can't be the outlets that are the culprits.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2100#post_23428731
> 
> 
> Parasound who?
> 
> 
> I'm glad you took this route vs the JC-1. It would have been tough seeing you make that purchase.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2100#post_23431298
> 
> 
> No love for Parasound ? Class A sound up to 25 watts can be a beautiful sounding thing ! but yeah I know the price compared to the Emotiva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but compare their price to the likes of which they are compared and all is relative !
> 
> 
> but as long as he's happy , all is well !



I'm going to shed some light onto the way my mind operates:


I have no doubt that the Parasound is a stellar performer--its amps are legendary; however, for the same money, I could have still purchased my current XPR-1's and David Bott's brand new Anthem Statement D2V-3D, and still would have had $500 left over after the dust settled. Or, I could have purchased a pair of Legacy Signature SE towers for use as surround channels. For me, its less a question of "is this product worth the cost" and more a question of "is this product worth missing out on other possible purchases for the same cost"--a point of view that stresses my girlfriend out sometimes when I try to convince her why she does not need more shoes.







Now, if this were between the XPA-5 and the A51, I'd have gone with the A51 because it has more power, which my speakers needed; however, in the monblock realm, the XPR-1 had gobs more power, higher aesthetic value, and was topped off my favorable reviews (which mean a lot when I can't hear a product for myself)--this is on top of the fact that my previous experience with owning Emotiva gear has been stellar.


Just sharing some insight into the way my mind works--I'm always thinking "what can I get for this same money." I still may end up with a pair of used JC-1's eventually, as I'm contemplating building a dedicated music room (no subs) with another pair of Legacy Focus SE speakers. If I do go this route, I'd treat the room extensively (it's a perfect, sealed rectangle) and would get a Parasound Halo JC-2 pre-amp, a pair of pre-owned JC-1 monoblocks (I'm not running any 20Amp circuits upstairs to accomodate more XPR-1's) and the Cambridge Audio Azur 752 Universal Disc Player (based on the current crop of Oppos)


Also, I have been giving a lot of praise to the XPR-1's, but I'd like to add that the XPA-1 monoblock powering my center channel is absolutely stellar as well. The best center channel demo I've ever witnessed is the chase scene from Spielberg's TIn Tin. There's just so much going on, but it's a real treat and the XPA-1 delivers it iperfectly.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Hey Matt, it's great that you are enjoying your system so much. Me, I am going nuts trying to chase down some video gremlins I have. It is driving me absolutely insane. But, I have a plan even though I don't like it, that I will be following to try and track down the issue. Anyway, go on enjoying that system. As I said, I am sure it sounds fantastic.


----------



## Franin

Hey Matt, I saw your vid the other night your speakers look sensational congratulations man, awesome stuff. I see your also getting ready for some new amps










How are you finding the Marantz? Are you still planning to do heights and wide channels?


----------



## Gorilla83

The new setup looks great, man! Enjoy those beasts.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2100#post_23436327
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, eliminating the sattelite box from the chain did nothing for the GLH. My system is deceptively complex (thanks to the Lumagen, use of both Oppo inputs, and a few other factors) and to weed out the problem component by component--especially when factors as small as HDMI input selection can play a role--would take weeks, literally. I think I'm going to shoot for some Jensen transformers that an AVS member has very kindly introduced me to. Given their price, I'd certainly hope that they work and work well. The strange thing is, the only new additions to the entire house were two new outlets; however, I'm getting the hum from my center channel as well, which is being powered by an amp plugged into a completely different circuit. So it can't be the outlets that are the culprits.



Does the Lumagen have a three-pronged plug?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2100#post_23436498
> 
> 
> Hey Matt, it's great that you are enjoying your system so much. Me, I am going nuts trying to chase down some video gremlins I have. It is driving me absolutely insane. But, I have a plan even though I don't like it, that I will be following to try and track down the issue. Anyway, go on enjoying that system. As I said, I am sure it sounds fantastic.



Hey Mike, sorry to hear about the video gremlins man....but I'm sure a guy with your level of expertise will have it solved in no-time.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2100#post_23436947
> 
> 
> Hey Matt, I saw your vid the other night your speakers look sensational congratulations man, awesome stuff. I see your also getting ready for some new amps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you finding the Marantz? Are you still planning to do heights and wide channels?



But alas, I bid thee gratitude and good tidings for thine kind words







Ah, my amps have already arrived  if you go one page back in this threat, you'll see the Emotiva XPR-1 monoblocks, which are--incidentally--the same size as the house I grew up in! lol. Massive size, massive sound! I do plan to do heights--I have the room pre-wired for the wides and I just need to bring myself to allocate funds to securing a pair of Signature SE's for wide channel duty.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2100#post_23437547
> 
> 
> The new setup looks great, man! Enjoy those beasts.



Thanks gorrilla! When are we going to see more pics of your "Silverbacks?" Great screen progress, btw.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2100#post_23437571
> 
> 
> Does the Lumagen have a three-pronged plug?



That's a good question. I don't think so, but I'll check to make sure when I get home from work today.


----------



## Franin

Hey Matt I've just recently acquired the Marantz av8801 and I'm looking at getting the mini due to incompatible issues with Dvdo and marantz. The question I would like to ask is


Where is the mini in the chain? I was thinking running all my players on the marantz and then to mini then to projector but I'm concerned of lip sync issues


Thanks


----------



## Franin

Those look Amps look absolutely stunning and I bet sound amazing as well. You have a system to be proud of mate. Congrats are in order


----------



## jenkzy56

SIgnature SEs for wides























If I haven't told you before, I will say it now.

You are THE MAN !!!!


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2100#post_23440621
> 
> 
> Hey Mike, sorry to hear about the video gremlins man....but I'm sure a guy with your level of expertise will have it solved in no-time.


So I was able to fool you too







. I am no expert. While I will admit that I am knowledgeable, there are plenty who know way more then me. Plus, I can't easily work on my own system so that makes it even harder. It is going to be a real pain. I mean, I have to process of elimination which will not be fun. Oh well. I have to do it


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2100#post_23440649
> 
> 
> Hey Matt I've just recently acquired the Marantz av8801 and I'm looking at getting the mini due to incompatible issues with Dvdo and marantz. The question I would like to ask is
> 
> 
> Where is the mini in the chain? I was thinking running all my players on the marantz and then to mini then to projector but I'm concerned of lip sync issues
> 
> 
> Thanks



Congrats on the 8801 acquisition!!! My Mini3D is the penultimate device in my video signal chain. Only the Darblet stands between the Mini3D and the projector. I don't think you'll encounter lip sync issues, but if you do (I believe Seth did), the Mini3D has two inputs, and with your Oppo, you can always separate the streams (HDMI for video goes through Mini3D while the HDMI-2 (Audio) goes to Marantz, which send the signal to amps. that is how my blu ray chain is setup. Input one gets a direct connection from my Oppo, and the Marantz gets the Oppo's audio, as well as the audio and video signals from all my other components (except for HTPC and Xbox 360, which are plugged into my 105's HDMI inputs and, thus, benefit from the Oppo's separated A/V signal paths.)


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2100#post_23440665
> 
> 
> Those look Amps look absolutely stunning and I bet sound amazing as well. You have a system to be proud of mate. Congrats are in order



Thanks Frank--I definitely appreciate it man!







the coolest thing is, when I'm ready to do some critical movie viewing,I can turn all the lights on the amp off with the touch of a button. I'm just trying to find a non-battery powered IR or RF-based 12V trigger solution, as right now--I have to turn the amps on manually when I'm ready to use them since I couldn't find 12v trigger cables long enough to reach the front of the room.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2100#post_23440712
> 
> 
> Congrats on the 8801 acquisition!!! My Mini3D is the penultimate device in my video signal chain. Only the Darblet stands between the Mini3D and the projector. I don't think you'll encounter lip sync issues, but if you do (I believe Seth did), the Mini3D has two inputs, and with your Oppo, you can always separate the streams (HDMI for video goes through Mini3D while the HDMI-2 (Audio) goes to Marantz, which send the signal to amps. that is how my blu ray chain is setup. Input one gets a direct connection from my Oppo, and the Marantz gets the Oppo's audio, as well as the audio and video signals from all my other components (except for HTPC and Xbox 360, which are plugged into my 105's HDMI inputs and, thus, benefit from the Oppo's separated A/V signal paths.)
> 
> Thanks Frank--I definitely appreciate it man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the coolest thing is, when I'm ready to do some critical movie viewing,I can turn all the lights on the amp off with the touch of a button. I'm just trying to find a non-battery powered IR or RF-based 12V trigger solution, as right now--I have to turn the amps on manually when I'm ready to use them since I couldn't find 12v trigger cables long enough to reach the front of the room.



You might be able to get them custom made for you shouldn't cost much.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jenkzy56*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2100#post_23440684
> 
> 
> SIgnature SEs for wides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I haven't told you before, I will say it now.
> 
> You are THE MAN !!!!



lolol.....I won't be the man until my job takes me to Brazil like _some_ people I know










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2100#post_23440703
> 
> 
> So I was able to fool you too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am no expert. While I will admit that I am knowledgeable, there are plenty who know way more then me. Plus, I can't easily work on my own system so that makes it even harder. It is going to be a real pain. I mean, I have to process of elimination which will not be fun. Oh well. I have to do it



Ah yes, the dreaded process of elimination. It can take forever for folks with systems as "busy" as ours. but I do believe you'll find out what the issue is. So keep my sanity, what I used to do when trouble shooting back when I was using a Plasma was run an extra long HDMI cable from my display to my gear and I'd just do the necessary cable swaps/insertions/removals in the equipment room and I'd position three mirrors at slight angles so they would relay my plasma on my front wall and I could view it from the equiment room. It took a lot of positioning to get it just right, but it worked wonders. You could probably just put a mirror on your main LP, and work behind the rack until you're finished troubleshooting.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2100#post_23440722
> 
> 
> You might be able to get them custom made for you shouldn't cost much.



I should look into that. I don't know why "custom" never pops in my head when I need something. It was prepresses suggestion that have a custom power cord made at the length I needed that led me to place that order, thus enabling me to put my amps up front.


----------



## pcweber111

Good Lord man you're on fire! Did you win the lotto and not tell us? lol. Your system has grown so much in the past year and it's astounding what it's come to. You're truly entering the realm of the high end home theater and it's cool to see the progress. I'm excited for you. So when are you going for dual monoblocks for each front? lol


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2100#post_23440794
> 
> 
> Good Lord man you're on fire! Did you win the lotto and not tell us? lol. Your system has grown so much in the past year and it's astounding what it's come to. You're truly entering the realm of the high end home theater and it's cool to see the progress. I'm excited for you. So when are you going for dual monoblocks for each front? lol



Lololol...oh no, no lottery playing on this end. I've just become very serious about establishing a theater where I don't wonder "what if?" before taking life's next steps (marriage, entrepreneurship, etc.)...for instance, I haven't purchased a blu ray in months......normally, I'd scoop at least three or four in a month. That's now a few hundred bucks that I can (and will) re-allocate to, say, XTZ pro. It's all about prioritizing for me. Lolllll...man it's funny you mention that because I was seriously considering dual monoblocks for the front channels, until prepress warned that more than two 20 amp circuits could introduce a hum. The article he referenced was sound and I also remember following his ground hum issues a couple of years back, so I heeded the voice of experience.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Uh, whoah...... I got my digital edition of Stereophile and, as always, I go to my favorite column first (Music in the Round). I read something very disturbing....Audyssey downmixes all high resolution sampling rates (96/24, 192/24, etc.) to 48/24!!! I'm currently enjoying my music without Audyssey (it's so tedious, I'm waiting until I get some subs so I can run it only once) and I will likely continue running without Audyssey......I'm pretty sure I'll definitely be going to be going with DiracLive eq software now.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2100#post_23441056
> 
> 
> Uh, whoah...... I got my digital edition of Stereophile and, as always, I go to my favorite column first (Music in the Round). *I read something very disturbing....Audyssey downmixes all high resolution sampling rates (96/24, 192/24, etc.) to 48/24!!!* I'm currently enjoying my music without Audyssey (it's so tedious, I'm waiting until I get some subs so I can run it only once) and I will likely continue running without Audyssey......I'm pretty sure I'll definitely be going to be going with DiracLive eq software now.



Brolic,


What does this mean? Do you know how/why this is important, or are you simply assuming higher is better?


Don't click on the spoiler alert until after you post your response.

*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) I asked the same question here . Read down the thread a bit as I found it very informative in relation to the meaning behind sampling rates...


j/k, you can click away...


----------



## PcGeek626


What ever happen to your submersive subs? and svs?.


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PcGeek626*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2100#post_23442176
> 
> 
> What ever happen to your submersive subs? and svs?.


Here's the REAL story.

The girlfriend found out how much Brolic was going to spend on the Legacy's and she put her foot down and said: "Boy, if you don't get me a really expensive gift, a gift so grand and expensive, it will make all my friend jealous... We are going to have problems".. So Brolic being terrified of an angry girlfriend started selling off everything he could find to get that gift.

Don't believe the stories that he sold the subs to buy new gear.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2100#post_23441945
> 
> 
> Brolic,
> 
> 
> What does this mean? Do you know how/why this is important, or are you simply assuming higher is better?
> 
> 
> Don't click on the spoiler alert until after you post your response.
> 
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) I asked the same question here . Read down the thread a bit as I found it very informative in relation to the meaning behind sampling rates...
> 
> 
> j/k, you can click away...



I was definitly assuming higher was better. But reading the posts. it looks like the lower sample rates mixes low-level noise. (I must admit, I do need to re-read, as some of the post went a bit above my head the first time through.) Thanks for providing the link!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PcGeek626*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2100#post_23442176
> 
> 
> What ever happen to your submersive subs? and svs?.



lol, greetings. I sold them because their color scheme (rosenut) did not mesh with the color scheme of the theater (black). I'm awaiting an announcement or two from Seaton Sound before replacing my subs though.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2100#post_23444353
> 
> 
> Here's the REAL story.
> 
> The girlfriend found out how much Brolic was going to spend on the Legacy's and she put her foot down and said: "Boy, if you don't get me a really expensive gift, a gift so grand and expensive, it will make all my friend jealous... We are going to have problems".. So Brolic being terrified of an angry girlfriend started selling off everything he could find to get that gift.
> 
> Don't believe the stories that he sold the subs to buy new gear.



Ha!!! Ms. Brolic, bless her heart, has no inflience on my HT purchases--although, based on the looks I get from her when I tell her about new gear I'm considering, I'm sure that influence, or lack thereof, will change drastically once the broom is jumped.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2130#post_23444854
> 
> 
> I was definitly assuming higher was better. But reading the posts. it looks like the lower sample rates mixes low-level noise. (I must admit, I do need to re-read, as some of the post went a bit above my head the first time through.) Thanks for providing the link!
> 
> lol, greetings. I sold them because their color scheme (rosenut) did not mesh with the color scheme of the theater (black). I'm awaiting an announcement or two from Seaton Sound before replacing my subs though.
> 
> Ha!!! Ms. Brolic, bless her heart, has no inflience on my HT purchases--although, based on the looks I get from her when I tell her about new gear I'm considering, I'm sure that influence, or lack thereof, will change drastically once the broom is jumped.



Might want to show up at the MidWest Sub GTG. I hear Mark will be bringing some pretty interesting toys...


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2130#post_23444854
> 
> 
> I'm sure that influence, or lack thereof, will change drastically once the broom is jumped.



Solution: Keep the broom in the closet


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2130#post_23446024
> 
> 
> Solution: Keep the broom in the closet



lol


----------



## BrolicBeast

Unboxing Video: Emotiva XPR-1 Monoblock Amplifier


----------



## jenkzy56

Very cool Matt .

They look great on the stands,

Congrats on your new babies !


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jenkzy56*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2130#post_23447595
> 
> 
> Very cool Matt .
> 
> They look great on the stands,
> 
> Congrats on your new babies !



Gracias Kevin! I look forward to seeing a pair of Studios in your Family Room!


----------



## jnnt29

Matt Great video. Those amps are sure impressive.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2130#post_23448165
> 
> 
> Matt Great video. Those amps are sure impressive.



Thanks man....I can't express the anticipation I had to take these things out of the box. Once they were all delivered (Two XPR-1's, one XPA-1, and an XPA-200), my floor was covered in boxes, and just one of these needs some space to take it out of the box. The poor FedEx guy asked me to help him carry them--I could see the desperation in his eyes. I was his last delivery of the day (He wanted to make sure someone was home.)....but it's a good thing they come double-boxed. The outside boxes took a beating in transit--probably due to the sheer 100lb+ shipping weight of each XPR-1. I would not use the exterior boxes again--not that I plan to ever sell these behemoths.


----------



## pcweber111

Excellent video, they look fabulous and I swear I can hear the difference even on Youtube. Saying that, Bro, lol you need a better camera. Come on man, these bad boys deserve some good looking, bright, detailed HD video and your phone ain't cuttin' it.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2130#post_23448566
> 
> 
> Excellent video, they look fabulous and I swear I can hear the difference even on Youtube. Saying that, Bro, lol you need a better camera. Come on man, these bad boys deserve some good looking, bright, detailed HD video and your phone ain't cuttin' it.



lolol...Thank you sir! Well, I have a bit of a quandry when it comes to my trusty Flip HD video camera. Maybe I'm just cheap (I can hear my lady right now saying "What do you mean, _"Maybe?"_ lol)...but I'm finding it hard to justify the price of an HD camcorder when the videos I shoot are just for fun. I don't get any form of compensation, so, on one hand, I have my Flip Video HD recorder that I've been using since 2009, but on the other hand, there is a potential camera upgrade that would require a fairly hefty investment. Maybe if I close my eyes and imagine it's a new pair of Nordost interconnects......


----------



## MIkeDuke

Great video Matt. They do look great. And I am sure they sound very good as well with the Legacies. I was just wondering, do you find the lighting of the amps distracting when you are watching a movie? I have all my equipment in the front of the room and with everything on, it looks like an airplane cockpit. I was just wondering if they were a "bother" to you. But they do look awesome and as I said, I am sure they sound great as well.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2130#post_23448897
> 
> 
> Great video Matt. They do look great. And I am sure they sound very good as well with the Legacies. I was just wondering, do you find the lighting of the amps distracting when you are watching a movie? I have all my equipment in the front of the room and with everything on, it looks like an airplane cockpit. I was just wondering if they were a "bother" to you. But they do look awesome and as I said, I am sure they sound great as well.



Hey Mike, I’m glad you like the video! There are actually four different lighting states that I can choose for the XPR-1 amps. I keep the lighting at *full-steam ahead* for non-critical viewing (TV, gaming, etc.) and for all music listening (the light scheme is so sexy), but for critical movie viewing, I cycle the lights off and dim the singular power light so it’s not distracting at all. I may eventually go as far as to use a box cutter to cut circles out of electrical tape so even the dim power light is covered, but I haven’t felt the need to do that yet. There was a post on someone’s thread a while back of ready-made light covers, but I spent an hour earlier this week trying to find the post, but I just couldn’t find it.


----------



## MIkeDuke

That's cool that you can set the level you want. I can set my Integra low, but still visible and my sms-1 I can turn the display all the way off. But the amp lights, the lights for my HTPS-7000, and for my HD's can't be dimmed. I am really tempted to just cover some of that stuff with black tape. Just as an experiment. But that's really great about your amps. Now you shouldn't have a "what if" moment.


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2130#post_23448624
> 
> 
> lolol...Thank you sir! Well, I have a bit of a quandry when it comes to my trusty Flip HD video camera. Maybe I'm just cheap (I can hear my lady right now saying "What do you mean, _"Maybe?"_ lol)...but I'm finding it hard to justify the price of an HD camcorder when the videos I shoot are just for fun. I don't get any form of compensation, so, on one hand, I have my Flip Video HD recorder that I've been using since 2009, but on the other hand, there is a potential camera upgrade that would require a fairly hefty investment. Maybe if I close my eyes and imagine it's a new pair of Nordost interconnects......



How about put a lamp (or 8) in there then for recording video lol? It's already a dark room to begin with and those Flip HD cameras don't have the best low light performance. Then again you could get something like a Canon 5D MK III and have both a kick ass camera and video camera lol. Haha I kid of course but still, your videos already kick ass they'd just take it to that next level if the lighting situation were better. Keep em coming though!


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2130#post_23448941
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mike, I’m glad you like the video! There are actually four different lighting states that I can choose for the XPR-1 amps. I keep the lighting at *full-steam ahead* for non-critical viewing (TV, gaming, etc.) and for all music listening (the light scheme is so sexy), but for critical movie viewing, I cycle the lights off and dim the singular power light so it’s not distracting at all. I may eventually go as far as to use a box cutter to cut circles out of electrical tape so even the dim power light is covered, but I haven’t felt the need to do that yet. There was a post on someone’s thread a while back of ready-made light covers, but I spent an hour earlier this week trying to find the post, but I just couldn’t find it.


Hey BB here you go. They are called Lightdims


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2130#post_23449021
> 
> 
> That's cool that you can set the level you want. I can set my Integra low, but still visible and my sms-1 I can turn the display all the way off. But the amp lights, the lights for my HTPS-7000, and for my HD's can't be dimmed. I am really tempted to just cover some of that stuff with black tape. Just as an experiment. But that's really great about your amps. Now you shouldn't have a "what if" moment.



Ah yes, my room had cockpit syndrome before I put my gear in the back. Below is my pre-AVS "theater"--after this picture was taken, I added a lot more components and I used to get distracted by the lights. That's what prompted me to move my gear into the equipment closet. Yes indeed, the "what if" moments are a thing of the past for my Projector, Amps, Pre/Pro, and Speakers......only Subs are left!

 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2130#post_23449276
> 
> 
> How about put a lamp (or 8) in there then for recording video lol? It's already a dark room to begin with and those Flip HD cameras don't have the best low light performance. Then again you could get something like a Canon 5D MK III and have both a kick ass camera and video camera lol. Haha I kid of course but still, your videos already kick ass they'd just take it to that next level if the lighting situation were better. Keep em coming though!



It's funny you mention the lamps--for the Legacy Audio video, I brought down two lamps from upstairs and took the shades off and placed them four feet from the speakers--and for some reason, it made very little difference







. Maybe it's the flat black paint that drains the light out of the room. Well, I'm thinking since video recording is another hobby--I could make an investment in a Canon 5D....It might actually inspire me to start a web-series (which I've been giving serious thought to.) I did a quick search on that camera (I was vaguely aware of it before--having lots of friends in the photography field)--they actually shot a movie on a 5D....which is....crazy. that must be about as good as it can get in terms of video quality....perhaps I'll treat myself to a 5D after all....


Perhaps......


----------



## pcweber111

Indeed that's why I mentioned it. It's a hell of a camera. I'd like to make a move to it sometime soon as a step up from my current point and shoot G12. It's also a big price difference but like you I'd like to get into it more and if I'm gonna do it I might as well do it right. have you seen the movie shot with it? I've seen footage and it's indeed impressive. There are of course other factors involved (post editing, lighting, etc.) but still that they can get that kind of quality out of a camera is amazing.


Anyway back on topic, would you look into something like the Seatons again? They were very impressive but you seem to be running out of room so have you thought about what kind of rearranging you might do should you get one or two subs? I'm thinking the cradenza could go if you could get a decent center stand and that'd leave room for dual subs up front. Your room seems to be somewhat shallow depth-wise so I'd be curious what decision you end up making. I know after having subs like the ones you did it'd be hard to settle for anything less.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2130#post_23449693
> 
> 
> Hey BB here you go. They are called Lightdims



Thank Youuuuuu HTG!!!!


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2130#post_23449811
> 
> 
> 
> Thank Youuuuuu HTG!!!!


Happy to help out. I use them on my alarm clock, cable modem in the office and the channel indicator on the Comcast DVR STB. Oh and one on the Darbee power supply.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2130#post_23449693
> 
> 
> Hey BB here you go. They are called Lightdims


Those look like what I was looking for as well. For that price, it seems like a winner. Plus I like that they have bigger rectangle shape ones. I could use those as well.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2130#post_23449875
> 
> 
> 
> Those look like what I was looking for as well. For that price, it seems like a winner. Plus I like that they have bigger rectangle shape ones. I could use those as well.


You might want to check Frys online. I went to their local store and found them for 2.99 IIRC.

 

Edit yep 1.99 on frys.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2130#post_23449886
> 
> 
> You might want to check Frys online. I went to their local store and found them for 2.99 IIRC.
> 
> Edit yep 1.99 on frys.


$1.99, well now there really is no excuse







.


----------



## prepress

Nice video of the XPR-1s. I have decent computer speakers, and the demo sounded very good. When both speakers and amps have broken in more, the sound should improve, and that's a scary thought considering how it sounds now.


----------



## wkingincharge

Brolic that was a big difference with those xpr's running vs just the denon on the legacies lol !!! I could tell even on the laptop speakers.


By the way great bass guitar selection it is my favorite jazz instrument just below the drums and it sounded like Marcus Miller but I could be wrong on that!!! either way he is one of the best in the business man.


Time to start implementing some cooling options especially once you decide to get the subs integrated again in your room because summer time is upon us lol!!!!


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2130#post_23447543
> 
> 
> Unboxing Video: Emotiva XPR-1 Monoblock Amplifier


Matt, Mate, great video as usual but come on, it's an unboxing, where's the Soparno voice??



They look great!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2130#post_23449802
> 
> 
> Indeed that's why I mentioned it. It's a hell of a camera. I'd like to make a move to it sometime soon as a step up from my current point and shoot G12. It's also a big price difference but like you I'd like to get into it more and if I'm gonna do it I might as well do it right. have you seen the movie shot with it? I've seen footage and it's indeed impressive. There are of course other factors involved (post editing, lighting, etc.) but still that they can get that kind of quality out of a camera is amazing.
> 
> 
> Anyway back on topic, would you look into something like the Seatons again? They were very impressive but you seem to be running out of room so have you thought about what kind of rearranging you might do should you get one or two subs? I'm thinking the cradenza could go if you could get a decent center stand and that'd leave room for dual subs up front. Your room seems to be somewhat shallow depth-wise so I'd be curious what decision you end up making. I know after having subs like the ones you did it'd be hard to settle for anything less.



Nah, I haven't seen the movie that was shot with it--If I remember correctly, it was an animation movie (Wallace and Gromit, perhaps.) Oh I have every intention of getting more Seaton subs!!! My next subs will be placed asymmetrically--one on the right wall and one on the rear left wall under a treatment (where my blu ray shelf used to be.) There's no way I can accept lesser subs in my room. No way at all.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2130#post_23449886
> 
> 
> You might want to check Frys online. I went to their local store and found them for 2.99 IIRC.
> 
> Edit yep 1.99 on frys.



Oh perfect. I need to order 25 packs so I can be set for life. Well, I'll probably end up ordering two.







These are awesome!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2130#post_23451046
> 
> 
> Nice video of the XPR-1s. I have decent computer speakers, and the demo sounded very good. When both speakers and amps have broken in more, the sound should improve, and that's a scary thought considering how it sounds now.



It's funny you mentioned break-in, because I do believe these are getting better as they are used. I've been running through episodes of Star Trek Voyager on Hulu Plus (any Janeway fans out there? No? Just me? Okayyy...) to get them broken in as well. I also started playing Halo 4 on Legendary, and that game is giving these speakers a workout. I never knew how much detail went into the mixing of a game until playing Halo 4 through these speakers.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2130#post_23451116
> 
> 
> Brolic that was a big difference with those xpr's running vs just the denon on the legacies lol !!! I could tell even on the laptop speakers.
> 
> 
> By the way great bass guitar selection it is my favorite jazz instrument just below the drums and it sounded like Marcus Miller but I could be wrong on that!!! either way he is one of the best in the business man.
> 
> 
> Time to start implementing some cooling options especially once you decide to get the subs integrated again in your room because summer time is upon us lol!!!!



lol yeah man--the difference is definitely there! The XPR-1's run very very cool. Interestingly enough, the thermostat is literally about 5 feet up and one foot to the left of the XPR-1 to the left, so it'll kick in cooling as soon as it detects any significant heat output from that amp.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2130#post_23452118
> 
> 
> Matt, Mate, great video as usual but come on, it's an unboxing, where's the Soparno voice??
> 
> 
> 
> They look great!!



Thanks Al...man, hauling those boxes around to make that half of the room clear for the unboxing had my brain looking for a bed. lol....I forgot all about my Grammy Award winning performance *In Bocelli voice* "Aveeee Mariiiiaaaaaa....."


----------



## pcweber111

Sopranos voice? *sniff* rip James Gandolfini...


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2130#post_23452453
> 
> 
> Sopranos voice? *sniff* rip James Gandolfini...


----------



## hometheatergeek


Glad I was able to point you in the right direction BB on the lightdims. Now where's my thumbsup.









BTW I was able to check out your newest vid at home last night. That is one awesome sounding system you have assembled. I was almost going to do a gig in your town this August and was going to resort to begging to come for a visit but plans have changed and the company will be using other techs to cover that gig. If I did have to do it I would have had back to back gigs out of town. I am still doing the first one in Nashville and the one in your area would have been the following week. I'm glad that is not the case but disappointed I can't here the Legacies in person. :sad:


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2130#post_23452716
> 
> 
> Glad I was able to point you in the right direction BB on the lightdims. Now where's my thumbsup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I was able to check out your newest vid at home last night. That is one awesome sounding system you have assembled. I was almost going to do a gig in your town this August and was going to resort to begging to come for a visit but plans have changed and the company will be using other techs to cover that gig. If I did have to do it I would have had back to back gigs out of town. I am still doing the first one in *Nashville* and the one in your area would have been the following week. I'm glad that is not the case but disappointed I can't here the Legacies in person. :sad:



Yay. The old hometown.


Don't write off the Legacy experience just yet. You never know. Your time may come.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2130#post_23452295
> 
> 
> It's funny you mentioned break-in, because I do believe these are getting better as they are used. I've been running through episodes of Star Trek Voyager on Hulu Plus (any Janeway fans out there? No? Just me? Okayyy...) to get them broken in as well. I also started playing Halo 4 on Legendary, and that game is giving these speakers a workout. I never knew how much detail went into the mixing of a game until playing Halo 4 through these speakers.



Janeway was more formidable, to me, when the hair bun went away.


How far apart are the Focus speakers? Probably no worries over that since there's a center channel, otherwise I'd be concerned about the imaging. What distance does Legacy recommend (this is curiosity, not research...I promise)?


----------



## MIkeDuke

Prepress is correct about imaging. I would not be too worried about the center speaker though. My concern would be with that huge wooden cabinet in the center of your room. If your speakers are set to far back, and they are really next to the speakers have the cabinet in the middle of them, that will kill your imaging. Trust me I know when I had a huge wooden wall unit with my old 927's pushed way back. Once I moved them up, they were like new speakers. So if I were you, I would experiment with placement to make sure that nothing of massive substance is between your speakers. Trust me, you will thank us in the end.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2130#post_23452716
> 
> 
> Glad I was able to point you in the right direction BB on the lightdims. Now where's my thumbsup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I was able to check out your newest vid at home last night. That is one awesome sounding system you have assembled. I was almost going to do a gig in your town this August and was going to resort to begging to come for a visit but plans have changed and the company will be using other techs to cover that gig. If I did have to do it I would have had back to back gigs out of town. I am still doing the first one in Nashville and the one in your area would have been the following week. I'm glad that is not the case but disappointed I can't here the Legacies in person. :sad:



LOL thumbs up have been given! lol....Oh man, whenever you do make it to the DC area, let me know. You're more than welcome to swing by!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2160#post_23455052
> 
> 
> Janeway was more formidable, to me, when the hair bun went away.
> 
> 
> How far apart are the Focus speakers? Probably no worries over that since there's a center channel, otherwise I'd be concerned about the imaging. What distance does Legacy recommend (this is curiosity, not research...I promise)?



The Legacies are about 11 feet apart--the imaging for stereo recordings currently seems holographic [to me]--I think this is due to the height of the tweeters; however, I am _always_ open to suggestions for improvement. That's actually a good question about Legacy's distance recommendations. I'll need to look into that.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2160#post_23455918
> 
> 
> Prepress is correct about imaging. I would not be too worried about the center speaker though. My concern would be with that huge wooden cabinet in the center of your room. If your speakers are set to far back, and they are really next to the speakers have the cabinet in the middle of them, that will kill your imaging. Trust me I know when I had a huge wooden wall unit with my old 927's pushed way back. Once I moved them up, they were like new speakers. So if I were you, I would experiment with placement to make sure that nothing of massive substance is between your speakers. Trust me, you will thank us in the end.



I remember us discussing this in the past--I've actually been thinking about removing the credenza over the last few days. I had the credenza in the middle of the room as I was running the wires for wide channels, and I really liked the look of the front wall without the Credenza, BUT--getting a center channel stand substantial (and attractive) enough has proven to be a challenge. I may devote a bit more time to finding a stand I can use. Actually, I might contact Legacy and ask if they can build a Black Pearl stand to match the Marquis HD.


Edit: Maybe I can use a Seaton Catalyst Stand --those are quite hefty and quite attractive.


----------



## hometheatergeek


LOL I was messing around about the thumbsup but got a good laugh when I saw you had increased my count. During lunch I was reading this month's review of the Legacies in Home Theater Mag. Have you looked at that review yet?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2160#post_23456162
> 
> 
> LOL I was messing around about the thumbsup but got a good laugh when I saw you had increased my count. During lunch I was reading this month's review of the Legacies in Home Theater Mag. Have you looked at that review yet?



LOL, yeah man--I just joined Audioholics forum, and they have a feature where you can thank a user for a useful post. As you mentioned the thumbs up, I realized....hey, AVS has this too. lol...I had to give you two thumbs up--one for the link to the Light Dums, and another for finding the insane price!!


I haven't received my HT Mag delivery for this month on my iDevices yet. I'll keep an eye out for it though!


----------



## hometheatergeek


I've been a member on Audioholics forum for a couple of years now but I only lurk for the most part. You might want to go back to Wabo's thread and read my last post.


----------



## MIkeDuke

We probably did talk about it before(space between the speakers). Since we probably did talk about it in the past, I don't have to re-post everything again. But what the heck. for anybody else in here, and if you want a refresher, here is some more info on my experience with such things.


Way back when I first started to get into audio, I would hang out at this high end audio store. They had plenty of really nice 2ch rooms along with some great HT rooms. I would spend a lot of time in the 2ch rooms. What got me was how the music i.e instruments and voices seemed to just float in the middle of the speakers. It was really neat. Yes there was sound from the speakers but for the most part it was coming from in between the speaker.


When I went home and listened to my speakers, JM Labs 927's, I did not get that same effect. The music was just coming from the left and right speakers independently with nothing in the center. I was bummed. I assumed it was my amps because most of the high end 2ch systems at the store were powered with tube gear. Well, then I started to really pay atention to other setups. I noticed that the higher end systems I saw did not have anything at all between the speakers. That, plus Mark S said that my old wall unit was killing my sound. So one day I pulled my 927's out from being jammed it the corner next to my wall unit so there was nothing in between them. My jaw hit the floor. Out of nowhere I got that great floating center stage. I did not need tube amps, I just needed proper speaker placement. So, I can't tell by your pictures but please make sure that the bulk of the speaker sides are NOT next to that cabinet and that the speakers have some empty space between them.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2160#post_23456378
> 
> 
> We probably did talk about it before(space between the speakers). Since we probably did talk about it in the past, I don't have to re-post everything again. But what the heck. for anybody else in here, and if you want a refresher, here is some more info on my experience with such things.
> 
> 
> Way back when I first started to get into audio, I would hang out at this high end audio store. They had plenty of really nice 2ch rooms along with some great HT rooms. I would spend a lot of time in the 2ch rooms. What got me was how the music i.e instruments and voices seemed to just float in the middle of the speakers. It was really neat. Yes there was sound from the speakers but for the most part it was coming from in between the speaker.
> 
> 
> When I went home and listened to my speakers, JM Labs 927's, I did not get that same effect. The music was just coming from the left and right speakers independently with nothing in the center. I was bummed. I assumed it was my amps because most of the high end 2ch systems at the store were powered with tube gear. Well, then I started to really pay atention to other setups. I noticed that the higher end systems I saw did not have anything at all between the speakers. That, plus Mark S said that my old wall unit was killing my sound. So one day I pulled my 927's out from being jammed it the corner next to my wall unit so there was nothing in between them. My jaw hit the floor. Out of nowhere I got that great floating center stage. I did not need tube amps, I just needed proper speaker placement. So, I can't tell by your pictures but please make sure that the bulk of the speaker sides are NOT next to that cabinet and that the speakers have some empty space between them.



Yup...we spoke about Mark's comment on the wall unit back when you were helping me figure out treatments. The credenza is pretty low though....I sawed the feet off so the tall Marquis HD wouldn't obscure the screen. I do get great imaging at the center and i got great imaging with my Klipsches too, which makes me wonder if furniture height plays a factor. The wall unit you had....was it a tall one?


Edit: right now I have about a foot between the rear wall and the speakers and about a foot between the sides of the speakers and


----------



## MIkeDuke

Here is what my wall unit looked like before. Now just imagine the speakers pushed all the way back in the right and left corner. Moving the 1027's out to where the 927's were moved tp helped, but getting rid of that wall unit altogether and getting more appropriate racks was an also a major upgrade in sound.

Here is my old wall unit.
 


As you can see, it wasn't the best room at the time setup wise.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2160#post_23456378
> 
> 
> We probably did talk about it before(space between the speakers). Since we probably did talk about it in the past, I don't have to re-post everything again. But what the heck. for anybody else in here, and if you want a refresher, here is some more info on my experience with such things.
> 
> 
> Way back when I first started to get into audio, I would hang out at this high end audio store. They had plenty of really nice 2ch rooms along with some great HT rooms. I would spend a lot of time in the 2ch rooms. What got me was how the music i.e instruments and voices seemed to just float in the middle of the speakers. It was really neat. Yes there was sound from the speakers but for the most part it was coming from in between the speaker.
> 
> 
> When I went home and listened to my speakers, JM Labs 927's, I did not get that same effect. The music was just coming from the left and right speakers independently with nothing in the center. I was bummed. I assumed it was my amps because most of the high end 2ch systems at the store were powered with tube gear. Well, then I started to really pay atention to other setups. I noticed that the higher end systems I saw did not have anything at all between the speakers. That, plus Mark S said that my old wall unit was killing my sound. So one day I pulled my 927's out from being jammed it the corner next to my wall unit so there was nothing in between them. My jaw hit the floor. Out of nowhere I got that great floating center stage. I did not need tube amps, I just needed proper speaker placement. So, I can't tell by your pictures but please make sure that the bulk of the speaker sides are NOT next to that cabinet and that the speakers have some empty space between them.



Moving the speakers so that their plane is in _front_ of the TV is one of the rules of placement I learned quite a while back. It made a difference for sure. Too bad I don't have space to put the racks elsewhere. I do get a nice, consistent center image though, and without a center speaker.


----------



## Geoff4RFC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2160#post_23456903
> 
> 
> Moving the speakers so that their plane is in _front_ of the TV is one of the rules of placement I learned quite a while back. It made a difference for sure. Too bad I don't have space to put the racks elsewhere. I do get a nice, consistent center image though, and without a center speaker.



Absolutely on placement! As mikeduke puts it, the "floating sound in the center" is an indicator of proper set up. I love doing 2ch demos and asking listeners where the sound is coming from and they point to the center speaker. Then I tell them to go put their ear up to it and they go all WOW on me










Hey, what's up Beast? Just poking into your thread


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2160#post_23456517
> 
> 
> Here is what my wall unit looked like before. Now just imagine the speakers pushed all the way back in the right and left corner. Moving the 1027's out to where the 927's were moved tp helped, but getting rid of that wall unit altogether and getting more appropriate racks was an also a major upgrade in sound.
> 
> Here is my old wall unit.
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it wasn't the best room at the time setup wise.



Ah that wall unit is massive! I can definitely see how that would get in the way of the sound--especially with the speakers pushed all the way back. Good thing it was escorted out of the room and you you're getting the smooth sound of the Focals.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2160#post_23456903
> 
> 
> Moving the speakers so that their plane is in _front_ of the TV is one of the rules of placement I learned quite a while back. It made a difference for sure. Too bad I don't have space to put the racks elsewhere. I do get a nice, consistent center image though, and without a center speaker.



I agree wholeheartedly with the importance of speaker placement in front of a TV. It serves a double purpose too, since it's not generally good for speakers to be very close to a wall ( a fact that I learned here ).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geoff4RFC*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2160#post_23458457
> 
> 
> Absolutely on placement! As mikeduke puts it, the "floating sound in the center" is an indicator of proper set up. I love doing 2ch demos and asking listeners where the sound is coming from and they point to the center speaker. Then I tell them to go put their ear up to it and they go all WOW on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, what's up Beast? Just poking into your thread



Yes indeed, I love that too. I've actually done that same demo trick with my last set of speakers. I learned finalizing placement for great imagine, every demo I did involved the "guess where the sound is coming from" question.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2010#post_23408002
> 
> 
> Video: Legacy Focus SE & Marquis HD [First Look]



I'm sorry for my late posting of this, but I just wanted to say congratulations on your Legacy speakers!!! They are beautiful! I'll bet they sound phenomenal!







And as always, thanks for sharing the way cool videos!


----------



## prepress

You know, Legacy and McIntosh are a good combi . . . no, I'm not going there.


Besides, a few hours ago it was _B&W_ and McIntosh.


Again, congratulations on the purchase. A long life for them in your home!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2160#post_23466582
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for my late posting of this, but I just wanted to say congratulations on your Legacy speakers!!! They are beautiful! I'll bet they sound phenomenal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as always, thanks for sharing the way cool videos!



Thanks Seth. I appreciate the congrats! Yeah, they do sound amazing--I listen for hours each day and search high and low for new music. I can't wait until the Summer blockbusters come out on Blu Ray!!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2160#post_23466869
> 
> 
> You know, Legacy and McIntosh are a good combi . . . no, I'm not going there.
> 
> 
> Besides, a few hours ago it was _B&W_ and McIntosh.
> 
> 
> Again, congratulations on the purchase. A long life for them in your home!



Thanks Prepress! ...lololo---I was looking quite hard at those 601's to go with the Legacies...I actually almost bought a pair of 501's on Audiogon, but after all much research, the XPR's had to land!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Hey All,


I just wrote my first ever product review. Of course, I had to do it on the Legacy Focus SE and Marquis HD knockout front-soundstage.


You can catch it here.


----------



## BrolicBeast

SUCCESS!!! The source of the ground-loop has been isolated! It's the right XPR-1 plugged into its dedicated 20 amp circuit. I just got off the phone with Jensen Transformers, and it looks like that circuit on the same panel as my other circuits is causing a ground loop through the XLR cable of the XPR-1. I have a Jensen PI-XX transformer on the way to correct this problem!!







Thanks to all who gav me advice on seeking this out!!!


----------



## MIkeDuke

Good stuff. I think you know how much I hate chasing down problems so the fact that you figured yours out is great. As I said in that link, very nice right up of your new speakers.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2160#post_23469059
> 
> 
> Thanks Prepress! ...lololo---I was looking quite hard at those 601's to go with the Legacies...I actually almost bought a pair of 501's on Audiogon, but after all much research, the XPR's had to land!



It was a bit of momentary madness. The Legacy/Mac combo would be a winner, but I don't need to go there, nor to the B&Ws. Don't have the money or the space for either. The Signature SE would be the practical choice as it's lighter and narrower than my Mirage M-3sis, though deeper. The Signature is also shorter by 5 inches and goes 8Hz deeper in the bass. My one concern would be that, because of their bipolar design the M-3si has fewer room issues and is easier to place than a conventional speaker. I wonder about soundstage issues in here with something else.


Good you found the ground loop culprit. Jensen makes a pretty good hum killer; I had one on my cable box briefly, but though it did the job it took a few channels with it as did another, similar device. I'd think you won't have any more problems with the hum once the Jensen's in place.


----------



## djbluemax1

BB,


read your review of the Legacy Audio setup and noted that you have both Emo's XPR-1and XPA-1 amps. I was wondering if you happened to have tried hooking up one Focus SE to the XPR-1 and the other to the XPA-1 to see how they compare? Even though the Focus SE's are rated for [email protected], I've tripped up the XPA-1's at Reference calibrated for a 11' MLP distance. I'm considering the XPR-1's but was wondering if there are any downsides aside from their size and need for a dedicated 20 amp line each?



Max


P.S. I'll need to monitor my circuits for line sag to see if that's what tripped up the XPA-1's at Reference


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2160#post_23470217
> 
> 
> Good stuff. I think you know how much I hate chasing down problems so the fact that you figured yours out is great. As I said in that link, very nice right up of your new speakers.



System problems can be the worst—but I look at it like this. Even a dream-house get problems—it’s impossible to avoid with so many parts working together. The same thing with our gear—there are so many components that must work in tandem; some of the parts are bound to fail at some point. Glad you like the write-up Mike











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2160#post_23470419
> 
> 
> It was a bit of momentary madness. The Legacy/Mac combo would be a winner, but I don't need to go there, nor to the B&Ws. Don't have the money or the space for either. The Signature SE would be the practical choice as it's lighter and narrower than my Mirage M-3sis, though deeper. The Signature is also shorter by 5 inches and goes 8Hz deeper in the bass. My one concern would be that, because of their bipolar design the M-3si has fewer room issues and is easier to place than a conventional speaker. I wonder about soundstage issues in here with something else.
> 
> 
> Good you found the ground loop culprit. Jensen makes a pretty good hum killer; I had one on my cable box briefly, but though it did the job it took a few channels with it as did another, similar device. I'd think you won't have any more problems with the hum once the Jensen's in place.



I could definitely see a pair of Signatures in your room. Have you been to Dennis’ place? I warn you—if you do go, hearing his Sigs will make you want to buy them







I actually have a question about bi-polar design: Bi polar designs rely on room reflections, don’t they? Is that at odds with the notion of minimizing reflections? I’ve always wondered this, but I never realized (or never mentally processed) that your mirages were bi-polar.


Ah, so you’ve used Jensen products before? Whoa—the transformer took channels with it? Wow! Which did you find to be the better transformer: the Jensen, or the other similar device you mentioned?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2160#post_23471851
> 
> 
> BB,
> 
> 
> read your review of the Legacy Audio setup and noted that you have both Emo's XPR-1and XPA-1 amps. I was wondering if you happened to have tried hooking up one Focus SE to the XPR-1 and the other to the XPA-1 to see how they compare? Even though the Focus SE's are rated for [email protected], I've tripped up the XPA-1's at Reference calibrated for a 11' MLP distance. I'm considering the XPR-1's but was wondering if there are any downsides aside from their size and need for a dedicated 20 amp line each?
> 
> 
> 
> Max
> 
> 
> P.S. I'll need to monitor my circuits for line sag to see if that's what tripped up the XPA-1's at Reference



Hi Max,


I wanted to do that, but haven’t been able to—primarily due to the differences in wiring. My XPR-1’s have long XLR runs to the front of the room, with short speaker cable runs. The XPA-1 is the opposite: short XLR run in the equipment room, but with a long speaker cable run.


It’s actually funny that you mentioned this. I initially avoided purchasing a third XPR-1 because I did not want to introduce hum into my system. Well, since I got hum anyway and I’ve found the solution for it (Jensen Transformer PI-XX), I now have a third XPR-1 on the way







I’m still within the 30 days for my XPA-1, so I’m now contemplating whether to return the XPA-1, or repurpose it to a surround channel and add another one. Decision Decisions.


Ah, line-sag. That could have been what caused the trip, as I can’t really envision any speaker tripping the XPA unless it’s run full range at or above reference. Do you run full range?


----------



## hometheatergeek


Well look who's on the front page of AVS. :bow: :thumbsup:


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2160#post_23472337
> 
> 
> Well look who's on the front page of AVS. :bow: :thumbsup:



LOL--thank ye, kind sir!


----------



## jenkzy56

Great review Matt !

I have to hear these speakers and soon.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2160#post_23472117
> 
> 
> I could definitely see a pair of Signatures in your room. Have you been to Dennis’ place? I warn you—if you do go, hearing his Sigs will make you want to buy them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have a question about bi-polar design: Bi polar designs rely on room reflections, don’t they? Is that at odds with the notion of minimizing reflections? I’ve always wondered this, but I never realized (or never mentally processed) that your mirages were bi-polar.
> 
> 
> Ah, so you’ve used Jensen products before? Whoa—the transformer took channels with it? Wow! Which did you find to be the better transformer: the Jensen, or the other similar device you mentioned?



I had the Jensen Iso-Max, which is designed specifically for hum from cable boxes and such, my Mondial Magic Brick, and the Furman SPR on duty at various points, and I lost a few channels—generally, the same ones on each (MSG HD being most obvious, even though I don't watch much), so those stations operated at a frequency within the units' filtering. The SPR didn't get rid of the hum, as I recall. Neither did the Furman Elite. But it settled in and the channels came along shortly thereafter. Maybe I wasn't patient with the SPR. Back before the system upgraded and I didn't have HDTV, I had no problems with missing channels _or_ hum using the Mondial, which also filters the signal. It protected the TV during a nasty storm, in fact.


As for my Mirages, they have drivers front and back, but in phase, unlike dipoles. Because the room has so much clutter, none of the reflective surfaces are clean, so I'm probably not getting everything the Mirages can do. In the store when I first auditioned them, _holographic_ would be a conservative word for what they did. Instruments were suspended in space, the whole bit. They have a tall image as well, great since my TV is well off the floor. I still get that but at a lesser level because of the room. They probably do like reflective surfaces (side/rear), but sound good in most environments. I imagine my soundstage would be deeper in a less crowded room or firing down the length of it (mine are on the long wall). For the heck of it...
http://www.stereophile.com/floorloudspeakers/1192mirage/ 


Never been to Dennis' place. The Signature SEs might be within reach, which makes them dangerous. Your Focus SEs go even deeper (18Hz, I believe, vs. 22Hz), so no sub really needed either way. I like that. Unfortunately, that means the Signature SEs will be on my radar for a bit...


----------



## Geoff4RFC

Just read your review. You express yourself very well. Now I want to go buy a pair of XPR's


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2160#post_23472117
> 
> 
> Hi Max,
> 
> 
> I wanted to do that, but haven’t been able to—primarily due to the differences in wiring. My XPR-1’s have long XLR runs to the front of the room, with short speaker cable runs. The XPA-1 is the opposite: short XLR run in the equipment room, but with a long speaker cable run.
> 
> 
> It’s actually funny that you mentioned this. I initially avoided purchasing a third XPR-1 because I did not want to introduce hum into my system. Well, since I got hum anyway and I’ve found the solution for it (Jensen Transformer PI-XX), I now have a third XPR-1 on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m still within the 30 days for my XPA-1, so I’m now contemplating whether to return the XPA-1, or repurpose it to a surround channel and add another one. Decision Decisions.
> 
> 
> Ah, line-sag. That could have been what caused the trip, as I can’t really envision any speaker tripping the XPA unless it’s run full range at or above reference. Do you run full range?


At the time, I was running a 40Hz crossover. Had both XPA-1's for the L&R on one 15A circuit, the Submersive HP's on their own circuits and the AVR, display and BDP on one circuit.



Max


----------



## popalock

Just read your review man.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2160#post_23472117
> 
> 
> The Legacy Focus SE has two of them per speaker and the sound that emanates from these tweeters in tandem can only be described as pouring a glass of liquid silk into a bowl made of marble. Smooth.



I don't have any marble bowls, but I poured some silk into one of my ceramic bowls this morning just to try it out. Pretty smooth indeed.


J/k.










I wanted to repost a chart I found very useful in helping me put subjective review terms, such as warmth, fullness, airiness, etc..., into context. I can't verify/validate the accuracy of this chart (not sure if anyone can?), but it helped me with perspective and I thought it was a great reference in general.


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> If you use the link then the chart is interactive and gives you some additional information for instruments and frequency spectrum ranges.
> http://www.independentrecording.net/irn/resources/freqchart/main_display.htm



Alas, there are still some undefined review terms that escape me (silky, creamy, decadent, etc...), but I guess that is simply ones way of describing their emotional response elicited from what they are hearing. That, in and of itself, is the beauty of a subjective review. One mans silk may be another mans cream...











Original original post is here in case you are interested, but the link itself will give you more detail if anything isn't clear at first glance.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jenkzy56*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2160#post_23472676
> 
> 
> Great review Matt !
> 
> I have to hear these speakers and soon.



Thanks Kevin--you're welcome to swing by the next time you're in the area bro!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2160#post_23473656
> 
> 
> I had the Jensen Iso-Max, which is designed specifically for hum from cable boxes and such, my Mondial Magic Brick, and the Furman SPR on duty at various points, and I lost a few channels—generally, the same ones on each (MSG HD being most obvious, even though I don't watch much), so those stations operated at a frequency within the units' filtering. The SPR didn't get rid of the hum, as I recall. Neither did the Furman Elite. But it settled in and the channels came along shortly thereafter. Maybe I wasn't patient with the SPR. Back before the system upgraded and I didn't have HDTV, I had no problems with missing channels _or_ hum using the Mondial, which also filters the signal. It protected the TV during a nasty storm, in fact.
> 
> 
> As for my Mirages, they have drivers front and back, but in phase, unlike dipoles. Because the room has so much clutter, none of the reflective surfaces are clean, so I'm probably not getting everything the Mirages can do. In the store when I first auditioned them, _holographic_ would be a conservative word for what they did. Instruments were suspended in space, the whole bit. They have a tall image as well, great since my TV is well off the floor. I still get that but at a lesser level because of the room. They probably do like reflective surfaces (side/rear), but sound good in most environments. I imagine my soundstage would be deeper in a less crowded room or firing down the length of it (mine are on the long wall). For the heck of it...
> http://www.stereophile.com/floorloudspeakers/1192mirage/
> 
> 
> Never been to Dennis' place. The Signature SEs might be within reach, which makes them dangerous. Your Focus SEs go even deeper (18Hz, I believe, vs. 22Hz), so no sub really needed either way. I like that. Unfortunately, that means the Signature SEs will be on my radar for a bit...



Ah, what if the objects of clutter act as diffusors? That would be a surprise benefit! I don't know how you do it man--I probably would have "ebay"ed and "goodwill"ed all the clutter if it meant getting better sound. But, then again, the clutter is probably all important stuff though--as you clearly take your audio very seriously. I always wondered if there were reviews for your Mirages, but never searched the model number. It looks like they sound great. Have you heard any of their later, omni-directional speakers? If so, how would you compare the two technologies?


Man, that 18Hz Focus spec is conservative...I think it's perhaps 18Hz before significant rolloff, because when I play material that I _know_ has bass below 18Hz, I still get that infrasonic "pressure" feeling!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geoff4RFC*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2160#post_23474268
> 
> 
> Just read your review. You express yourself very well. Now I want to go buy a pair of XPR's



Thanks Geoff--writing has always been a passion of mine, and A/V is a passion that we all share. I figured: "why not mesh the two and write about A/V?" You should buy the XPR-1 pair! You shan't be sorry!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2160#post_23475168
> 
> 
> At the time, I was running a 40Hz crossover. Had both XPA-1's for the L&R on one 15A circuit, the Submersive HP's on their own circuits and the AVR, display and BDP on one circuit.
> 
> 
> 
> Max



Ah, a 40Hz crossover and still clipped the XPA-1? I'm pretty surprised. Perhaps one circuit can't handle two XPA-1's? (we are talking about 2000w here). Just out of curiosity, how does one check for line sag? I hope I never need to, but in case I do, I'd love to know how to go about it.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2160#post_23475458
> 
> 
> Just read your review man.
> 
> I don't have any marble bowls, but I poured some silk into one of my ceramic bowls this morning just to try it out. Pretty smooth indeed.
> 
> 
> J/k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to repost a chart I found very useful in helping me put subjective review terms, such as warmth, fullness, airiness, etc..., into context. I can't verify/validate the accuracy of this chart (not sure if anyone can?), but it helped me with perspective and I thought it was a great reference in general.
> 
> Alas, there are still some undefined review terms that escape me (silky, creamy, decadent, etc...), but I guess that is simply ones way of describing their emotional response elicited from what they are hearing. That, in and of itself, is the beauty of a subjective review. One mans silk may be another mans cream...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original original post is here in case you are interested, but the link itself will give you more detail if anything isn't clear at first glance.



LOL, ah Silk Milk! As a vegetarian who does not drink milk, I am very familiar with Silk products (they make a great yogurt as well!) I love that chart....it's awesome how the terms are correlated with their places in the frequency range. Yeah I definitely think there is a beauty in the subjectivity of reviews. The reviewer lets the "feeling" create the adjective which may or may not make sense to others. Thanks again for the chart--I'm going to check out the source link later today. Has your bass cracked your foundation yet?


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2160#post_23475545
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, a 40Hz crossover and still clipped the XPA-1? I'm pretty surprised. Perhaps one circuit can't handle two XPA-1's? (we are talking about 2000w here). Just out of curiosity, how does one check for line sag? I hope I never need to, but in case I do, I'd love to know how to go about it.


There are numerous devices that you can plug inline with your power drawing devices like this:
http://www.amazon.com/P3-International-P4400-Electricity-Monitor/dp/B00009MDBU 

Tells you the power draw of the device, line voltage and a host of other things. You can find out what devices are real power hogs even when in standby etc. and just how much power the amps drew while watching Transformers at Reference LOL.



Max


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2190#post_23475808
> 
> 
> There are numerous devices that you can plug inline with your power drawing devices like this:
> http://www.amazon.com/P3-International-P4400-Electricity-Monitor/dp/B00009MDBU
> 
> Tells you the power draw of the device, line voltage and a host of other things. You can find out what devices are real power hogs even when in standby etc. and just how much power the amps drew while watching Transformers at Reference LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Max



Ah, very interesting! My curiosity may see my ordering one of these! Perhaps two. Transformers at reference level would be GREAT to monitor. Either of the three will do! lol.


(BTW, the fourth one is doing away with Sam's character and is introducing Mark Walberg as the lead. I'm wondering if this means a grittier, more adult storyline. I'd love that.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2160#post_23475545
> 
> 
> Ah, what if the objects of clutter act as diffusors? That would be a surprise benefit! I don't know how you do it man--I probably would have "ebay"ed and "goodwill"ed all the clutter if it meant getting better sound. But, then again, the clutter is probably all important stuff though--as you clearly take your audio very seriously. I always wondered if there were reviews for your Mirages, but never searched the model number. It looks like they sound great. Have you heard any of their later, omni-directional speakers? If so, how would you compare the two technologies?
> 
> 
> Man, that 18Hz Focus spec is conservative...I think it's perhaps 18Hz before significant rolloff, because when I play material that I _know_ has bass below 18Hz, I still get that infrasonic "pressure" feeling!



I never heard the omnis, though the OMD-28 is rated down to 25Hz and 18Hz in an anechoic chamber—lower than my M-3sis (30Hz/24Hz). They're smaller and lighter too. Retail is $5K/pair, not a lot less than the Signature SE.


Real bass is felt, not heard, so there is what is called "usable response"; sounds like you're getting it in spades. The Focus is still my main fantasy speaker, but the Signature would be fine. B&W and McIntosh have a well-known and well-established synergy, which I heard first hand. Gorgeous. But even the top model doesn't go as deep as My Mirages (32Hz, 2Hz short), let alone those monster Legacys of yours.


I'm not in a position to run off after new speakers, I don't think. But if push came to shove, it would HAVE to be something that goes deeper in the bass than what I have, regardless of what the rest of the speaker does. Therefore, I follow your experience with the Focus, keep an eye on the Signature, and consider the OMD-28s and also Revels such as I heard back in December. If my Mirages needed replacing, I have an idea where to go.


For now, I'll just follow those Focus SEs with a smile.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2190#post_23477100
> 
> 
> I never heard the omnis, though the OMD-28 is rated down to 25Hz and 18Hz in an anechoic chamber—lower than my M-3sis (30Hz/24Hz). They're smaller and lighter too. Retail is $5K/pair, not a lot less than the Signature SE.
> 
> 
> Real bass is felt, not heard, so there is what is called "usable response"; sounds like you're getting it in spades. The Focus is still my main fantasy speaker, but the Signature would be fine. B&W and McIntosh have a well-known and well-established synergy, which I heard first hand. Gorgeous. But even the top model doesn't go as deep as My Mirages (32Hz, 2Hz short), let alone those monster Legacys of yours.
> 
> 
> I'm not in a position to run off after new speakers, I don't think. But if push came to shove, it would HAVE to be something that goes deeper in the bass than what I have, regardless of what the rest of the speaker does. Therefore, I follow your experience with the Focus, keep an eye on the Signature, and consider the OMD-28s and also Revels such as I heard back in December. If my Mirages needed replacing, I have an idea where to go.
> 
> 
> For now, I'll just follow those Focus SEs with a smile.



I agree! Real bass is indeed FELT! I never knew fully understood the concept of full range speakers until last year during my many speaker auditions. My old Klipsch speakers had great bass, but didn't really go near the bass of full range. I had always wondered how folks lived without subs before those auditions. Those are all mighty fine choices to keep in the back of your mind, in case you were to enter the market.


----------



## BrolicBeast

I finally ran Audyssey!!!! WOW! I broke in the "calibrated" setup with Prometheus in 3D...































Well, I'm up in Jersey for the weekend, but when I get back....MORE MOVIES!


For music, I find myself preferring Audyssey off...


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2190#post_23478045
> 
> 
> I agree! Real bass is indeed FELT! I never knew fully understood the concept of full range speakers until last year during my many speaker auditions. My old Klipsch speakers had great bass, but didn't really go near the bass of full range. I had always wondered how folks lived without subs before those auditions. Those are all mighty fine choices to keep in the back of your mind, in case you were to enter the market.



While they might not seem to be in the same league as the other choices, I should include Definitive Technology as well. Plus, they're bipolar (not the ST or STS models) so the sound dispersion pattern wouldn't be unfamiliar. My fantasy Focus HD would probably make that irrelevant.


----------



## pcweber111

Are DefTech's BP speakeres actually fully active? I was under the impression the rca input only fed the included sub and not the whole speaker. You'd still need a high level speaker connection for the tweeter and midbass drivers. Saying that it might not be the most fair comparison against some other brands that are fully active speakers. Still they are monsters in bass though from what I remember hearing years back when I first saw the BP2000 and subsequent 7000 series.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2190#post_23480914
> 
> 
> Are DefTech's BP speakeres actually fully active? I was under the impression the rca input only fed the included sub and not the whole speaker. You'd still need a high level speaker connection for the tweeter and midbass drivers. Saying that it might not be the most fair comparison against some other brands that are fully active speakers. Still they are monsters in bass though from what I remember hearing years back when I first saw the BP2000 and subsequent 7000 series.



The speaker wires carry the full signal and route it according to setup. You can bi-wire or bi-amp where there are two sets of posts, even.


In the Mythos speakers there is a powered subwoofer along with two passive radiators. The BP-8080ST also has two passive radiators in addition to a 12" subwoofer; they go down to 18Hz (the BP7000SC with 14" sub and radiators goes down to 11Hz!). The Mythos series can be driven with just your amp; I don't know if the 8080ST or BP7000SC subs can run w/o being plugged in. Unlike the Mythos, the BP manuals don't say specifically that they can, though it could be inferred from the language on connecting wires, I guess; the manual says the BP speakers "contain a built-in subwoofer amplifier that must be plugged into an electrical socket." If you _have_ to plug the BPs in for them to work, I would go with the Mythos series, which takes up less floor space on top of everything else.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2160#post_23473656
> 
> 
> I had the Jensen Iso-Max, which is designed specifically for hum from cable boxes and such, my Mondial Magic Brick, and the Furman SPR on duty at various points, and I lost a few channels—generally, the same ones on each (MSG HD being most obvious, even though I don't watch much), so those stations operated at a frequency within the units' filtering. The SPR didn't get rid of the hum, as I recall. Neither did the Furman Elite. But it settled in and the channels came along shortly thereafter. Maybe I wasn't patient with the SPR. Back before the system upgraded and I didn't have HDTV, I had no problems with missing channels _or_ hum using the Mondial, which also filters the signal. It protected the TV during a nasty storm, in fact.
> 
> 
> As for my Mirages, they have drivers front and back, but in phase, unlike dipoles. Because the room has so much clutter, none of the reflective surfaces are clean, so I'm probably not getting everything the Mirages can do. In the store when I first auditioned them, _holographic_ would be a conservative word for what they did. Instruments were suspended in space, the whole bit. They have a tall image as well, great since my TV is well off the floor. I still get that but at a lesser level because of the room. They probably do like reflective surfaces (side/rear), but sound good in most environments. I imagine my soundstage would be deeper in a less crowded room or firing down the length of it (mine are on the long wall). For the heck of it...
> http://www.stereophile.com/floorloudspeakers/1192mirage/
> 
> 
> Never been to Dennis' place. The Signature SEs might be within reach, which makes them dangerous. Your Focus SEs go even deeper (18Hz, I believe, vs. 22Hz), so no sub really needed either way. I like that. Unfortunately, that means the Signature SEs will be on my radar for a bit...



I forgot to add a Viewsonic Isolator. I tried it too and it took more channels than the Jensen. It did get rid of the hum, though.


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2190#post_23481262
> 
> 
> The speaker wires carry the full signal and route it according to setup. You can bi-wire or bi-amp where there are two sets of posts, even.
> 
> 
> In the Mythos speakers there is a powered subwoofer along with two passive radiators. The BP-8080ST also has two passive radiators in addition to a 12" subwoofer; they go down to 18Hz (the BP7000SC with 14" sub and radiators goes down to 11Hz!). The Mythos series can be driven with just your amp; I don't know if the 8080ST or BP7000SC subs can run w/o being plugged in. Unlike the Mythos, the BP manuals don't say specifically that they can, though it could be inferred from the language on connecting wires, I guess; the manual says the BP speakers "contain a built-in subwoofer amplifier that must be plugged into an electrical socket." If you _have_ to plug the BPs in for them to work, I would go with the Mythos series, which takes up less floor space on top of everything else.



Yeah I was just saying that I don't think the BP speakers are fully active speakers like some other higher end speakers out there. Then again I might be misunderstanding the point of the post. Wouldn't be the first time lol.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2190#post_23482550
> 
> 
> Yeah I was just saying that I don't think the BP speakers are fully active speakers like some other higher end speakers out there. Then again I might be misunderstanding the point of the post. Wouldn't be the first time lol.



I don't know if the passive radiators change things, since there are active subwoofers present. Maybe the DefTechs aren't fully active, technically speaking, due to the presence of the passive radiator. I don't know if the radiator qualifies as a driver, either. I don't know a lot of things, though.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I had Def Tech Pro400's way back in the day. They had a powered section, a a non-powered section, just like the speakers they sell today. The Def Tech's have a powered woofer or sub-woofer section but they still need an amp for the drivers that handle the upper frequencies. My Pro400's had a 6 1/2 mid range and a 1 inch tweeter that had to be powered by an external amp. They also each had 2 6 1/2" drivers that were powered by a 125 watt amp so they were the "self powered" part. So unlike a Seaton speaker or Genelec speaker, or some others out there, they are not "fully amplified. It just makes it a bit easier on the powering amp or receiver since they are not forced to try and reproduce really low bass. The 400's were good speakers BTW and you may not believe it, but back in my early days of pro logic and basic Dolby Digital soundtracks, they could really put out some impressive bass that was felt and did shake my small room.


----------



## pcweber111

Yeah from my times with their 7000 series I remember their speakers could crank out some serious bass. Enough that if you were in a somewhat smallish room and they were going at full clip the pressure would be enough to be almost overwhelming. I've never been a real fan of bipolar speakers but they're impressive nonetheless.


----------



## MIkeDuke

The pro400's were not bipolar. But they were good. They now have been at my friends house for a number of years and he really likes them.


----------



## DMark1

Matt,


What is the brand and model of your amp stands again? I can't find the info. How well made are they? Are there a few sizes, or custom sizes available? And what was the pricing like?


Thanks man!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2190#post_23486101
> 
> 
> Matt,
> 
> 
> What is the brand and model of your amp stands again? I can't find the info. How well made are they? Are there a few sizes, or custom sizes available? And what was the pricing like?
> 
> 
> Thanks man!



Hey Dennis,


I got my stands here: http://www.standsandmounts.com/vtiblseriesampstandbl404-01variousfinishes.aspx 


(and selected the gold cap option).


They are very sturdy and well made. My third XPR-1 (for the Marquis HD) came today so I actually need to order one more stand.


----------



## MIkeDuke

With three of those amps for the front stage, you will have some serious power. Just be careful and don't hurt yourself. Those stands do look nice.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2190#post_23486567
> 
> 
> With three of those amps for the front stage, you will have some serious power. Just be careful and don't hurt yourself. Those stands do look nice.


 

Unlimited Powerrrr!!!! **raises fist into the air, laughing a villainous laugh [mo-ha-ha-ha] while lightning emanates from my fist**


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2190#post_23487045
> 
> 
> Unlimited Powerrrr!!!! **raises fist into the air, laughing a villainous laugh [mo-ha-ha-ha] while lightning emanates from my fist**


Yea, that's what I am afraid of







. Will you make a new video now that the front end speakers are set with power? Your Legacy speaker video says part one. I know you have a video for your Focus and one for the amps but I was wondering if you will do one more that everything is in place. Me thinks that since you said "part one", that implies there will be a part two.


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2190#post_23487045
> 
> 
> Unlimited Powerrrr!!!! **raises fist into the air, laughing a villainous laugh [mo-ha-ha-ha] while lightning emanates from my fist**



All I picture is this:


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2190#post_23488878
> 
> 
> Yea, that's what I am afraid of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Will you make a new video now that the front end speakers are set with power? Your Legacy speaker video says part one. I know you have a video for your Focus and one for the amps but I was wondering if you will do one more that everything is in place. Me thinks that since you said "part one", that implies there will be a part two.



Hey Mike! Yup....Part 2 is coming as soon as I figure out how to improve the lighting in the theater!!! The room is lika a black hole when it comes to light retention and my $200 Flip Ultra HD doesn't help :-/


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2190#post_23489383
> 
> 
> All I picture is this:



Lollllll......this made my day!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2190#post_23489383
> 
> 
> All I picture is this:



Which Star Wars is this from?


Brolic, you should know that if I go out and buy new speakers it's partially your fault.










Following your adventures in Legacy has put the idea of new speakers in the back/middle of my head. I've already had to remind myself I can't afford the McIntosh XR200s ($20K). If this gets to the front . . .


Have they (not to mention the Emotivas) broken in any more, or has the sound remained pretty much the same?


----------



## capricorn kid

Episode 3 : Revenge of the Sith


----------



## capricorn kid

He does actually say " UNLIMITED......POWER !!!!!"


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2190#post_23499071
> 
> 
> 
> Which Star Wars is this from?
> 
> 
> Brolic, you should know that if I go out and buy new speakers it's partially your fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following your adventures in Legacy has put the idea of new speakers in the back/middle of my head. I've already had to remind myself I can't afford the McIntosh XR200s ($20K). If this gets to the front . . .
> 
> 
> Have they (not to mention the Emotivas) broken in any more, or has the sound remained pretty much the same?


 

LOL, I will gladly accept the blame







.....listen to the urge! You can use your awesome Mirages as full range surround channels! The system would be mind-blowing.  There was most certainly a break-in period, but I left my sonos playing in the theater 24/7 for two weeks straight after getting the amps, and I most definitely believe break-in has improved the sound even more. I still haven't installed my third XPR-1 into the system--I just don't know where I'm going to keep it.  I might just keep it boxed until I move next year.  The XPA-1 currently pulling Center channel duty is going a mighty-fine job. I plan to order two more for surround duty (will also remain boxed) for an insane power experience in the next house. 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2190#post_23499807
> 
> 
> He does actually say " UNLIMITED......POWER !!!!!"


 

It's just so fitting!


----------



## BrolicBeast


Oz, the Great & Powerful.........insane A/V experience.  The video quality is on par with that of Skyfall and the audio is, well, perfect in every way imaginable!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2190#post_23499804
> 
> 
> Episode 3 : Revenge of the Sith



The best of the three prequels. Thanks. And the one I don't have.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2190#post_23499891
> 
> 
> LOL, I will gladly accept the blame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....listen to the urge! You can use your awesome Mirages as full range surround channels! The system would be mind-blowing.  There was most certainly a break-in period, but I left my sonos playing in the theater 24/7 for two weeks straight after getting the amps, and I most definitely believe break-in has improved the sound even more. I still haven't installed my third XPR-1 into the system--I just don't know where I'm going to keep it.  I might just keep it boxed until I move next year.  The XPA-1 currently pulling Center channel duty is going a mighty-fine job. I plan to order two more for surround duty (will also remain boxed) for an insane power experience in the next house.



No apartment for you, obviously. Make friends at the power company pronto, lest they get alarmed when they see the power drain on the grid and panic! This is already a great setup which will get better once the new amp is in. By the way, I saw where Lumagen has VPs with Darbee tech built in now. No thought of an upgrade there, I trust, since you have a Darbee and a Lumagen already? I'm sure there are upgrades besides the Darbee tech, though.


Actually, I have a small second system in the bedroom which a friend talked me into. It's a pair of Sound Dynamics RTS-3s (same parent company as Mirage back in the day) with a HK receiver. Sounds good. I'm contemplating a Marantz MM-7025 to replace the HK. That would give me an amp which could drive my Mirages if the Macs went away, or drive the RTSs in a surround setup if I had the space and inclination. It could also serve well in a downsized system once I retire and such a thing becomes desirable or necessary.


----------



## hyghwayman

What a great read this thread is for a noob like myself, ty everyone!


----------



## capricorn kid

Hey Beast, what are your plans for the theater in the new house? Will you have a dedicated room? With all of that power I would think that would be the way you will go. Do you plan on two rows with a riser? Larger screen? Are you going back to the Seaton subs or something with a little more guts like an Orbital Shifter...Sorry for being so inquisitive.


----------



## prepress

Here's something on speaker break-in that may be helpful. It's an excerpt from the Mirage OMD-28 manual.

_It is VITAL that your new OM Design speakers be

allowed to break-in properly before you perform any

precise set up procedures, system adjustments, and

before you play them at higher volume levels. The best

method of performing the break-in is to play a full

range musical passage at a moderate level as long as

possible. Utilizing the repeat function on your CD or

DVD player can assist greatly. Optimum sound will not

be achieved until approximately 100 hours of playing

time. After break-in, the volume level can be

increased. Do not play the speakers at high levels until

the break-in process has been completed. The

transducers need to “loosen up”, and until this

occurs, damage can result to the transducers._


That makes sense to me with any speaker, the last sentence in particular. Like warming up before a workout. Of course, the Focus SE may need more or less hours than 100, but the principle is sound.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2190#post_23500566
> 
> 
> 
> No apartment for you, obviously. Make friends at the power company pronto, lest they get alarmed when they see the power drain on the grid and panic! This is already a great setup which will get better once the new amp is in. By the way, I saw where Lumagen has VPs with Darbee tech built in now. No thought of an upgrade there, I trust, since you have a Darbee and a Lumagen already? I'm sure there are upgrades besides the Darbee tech, though.
> 
> 
> Actually, I have a small second system in the bedroom which a friend talked me into. It's a pair of Sound Dynamics RTS-3s (same parent company as Mirage back in the day) with a HK receiver. Sounds good. I'm contemplating a Marantz MM-7025 to replace the HK. That would give me an amp which could drive my Mirages if the Macs went away, or drive the RTSs in a surround setup if I had the space and inclination. It could also serve well in a downsized system once I retire and such a thing becomes desirable or necessary.


 

The new Lumagens don't really add any upgrades outside of the Darbee technology.  They do add 4k *upscaling, *but.....that's not 4k passthrough so I'm definitely holding off on upgrading from my current Lumagen Mini3D.  

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyghwayman*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2190#post_23500877
> 
> 
> What a great read this thread is for a noob like myself, ty everyone!


 

Greetings!  Man, I've learned so much from my fellow AVS-ers over the last few years, it's insane!  I love this site. 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2190#post_23501089
> 
> 
> Hey Beast, what are your plans for the theater in the new house? Will you have a dedicated room? With all of that power I would think that would be the way you will go. Do you plan on two rows with a riser? Larger screen? Are you going back to the Seaton subs or something with a little more guts like an Orbital Shifter...Sorry for being so inquisitive.


 

Oh the next room will undoubtedly be a dedicated room, although I'm not committed to the "black hole" concept that's implemented in my current theater.  I'm going to treat the front wall and ceiling with black velvet, but the side and rear walls will be a warm color (flat, of course).  Ms. Brolic has already given the thumbs up for the entire basement to go to my theater, as long as she has complete control over the kitchen and living room.  Uhhhhh....it took me about .00002 milliseconds to agree. 

 

I'm actually working on a number of designs for my next theater, although all of them involve at least a 15-foot wide screen (v.s. my current 10-foot wide screen.) and three tiers of seating. The configuration I'm leaning towards has four additional Legacy Focus SE towers for wide and surround duty.  Going full range w/ enough power to do it right has spoiled me--evening out bass response is actually the only reason why I'm still planning on adding subs.  I'll definitely be sticking with Seaton subs.  Orbit Shifters are powerful, but the caveats of ported subwoofer designs outweigh the benefits, in my opinion.

 

I'm still on the fence about going Acoustically Transparent v.s. speakers in-room.  Speaker placement is important with these Legacy Focus SE speakers and I can envision an AT screen throwing things off just enough to be a headache.  Once I have a computer mock-up finalized, I'll be sure to share the design 









 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2220#post_23501095
> 
> 
> Here's something on speaker break-in that may be helpful. It's an excerpt from the Mirage OMD-28 manual.
> 
> _It is VITAL that your new OM Design speakers be
> 
> allowed to break-in properly before you perform any
> 
> precise set up procedures, system adjustments, and
> 
> before you play them at higher volume levels. The best
> 
> method of performing the break-in is to play a full
> 
> range musical passage at a moderate level as long as
> 
> possible. Utilizing the repeat function on your CD or
> 
> DVD player can assist greatly. Optimum sound will not
> 
> be achieved until approximately 100 hours of playing
> 
> time. After break-in, the volume level can be
> 
> increased. Do not play the speakers at high levels until
> 
> the break-in process has been completed. The
> 
> transducers need to “loosen up”, and until this
> 
> occurs, damage can result to the transducers._
> 
> 
> That makes sense to me with any speaker, the last sentence in particular. Like warming up before a workout. Of course, the Focus SE may need more or less hours than 100, but the principle is sound.


I believe in this 100 percent!  I am getting much better full range performance--particularly in the low frequencies--after the break-in period!


----------



## jlpowell84

Another sub option would be the JTR S2. Dual 18's in a sealed 40x21x17 enclosure. Same amps Mark uses but this one is the 4000 watt version. Have read many reviews. I am big on SQ like you as well and have read enough to believe these are extremely tight and accurate with all the headroom you will ever need.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2220#post_23503108
> 
> 
> Another sub option would be the JTR S2. Dual 18's in a sealed 40x21x17 enclosure. Same amps Mark uses but this one is the 4000 watt version. Have read many reviews. I am big on SQ like you as well and have read enough to believe these are extremely tight and accurate with all the headroom you will ever need.



Interesting...I never looked into the S2 because i thought all JTR products were ported. Thanks for bringing this o my attention man! I wonder if it's available in piano black. It would be nice for my subs to match my speakers...


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2220#post_23503497
> 
> 
> Interesting...I never looked into the S2 because i thought all JTR products were ported. Thanks for bringing this o my attention man! I wonder if it's available in piano black. It would be nice for my subs to match my speakers...



I haven't seen any before or the option available. But I'm sure Jeff could do it with enough lead time. I'm stoked to most likely get duals this coming spring.


----------



## capricorn kid

Wow....*at least* a 15 foot wide screen !!!! I see you are looking for an IMAX experience.







It is funny how our screens begin to look smaller a few weeks after we get them. I went to see Despicable Me 2 at the theater yesterday with my son and when we got back home I walked into my theater. My screen looked even smaller !!! I went from a 100" to 120". But I can't go any larger because the screen I have now in blocking about 25% of the return duct.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I have only seen a few theaters that have at least a 15ft screen or bigger so if you go that route, you will be in rare company. Also, adding 4 more Legacy towers to that system will just be plain silly. Have you figured out if your present projector can put a bright enough picture on a screen that big? That will be a massive theater experience.


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2220#post_23502975
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Oh the next room will undoubtedly be a dedicated room, although I'm not committed to the "black hole" concept that's implemented in my current theater.  I'm going to treat the front wall and ceiling with black velvet, but the side and rear walls will be a warm color (flat, of course).  Ms. Brolic has already given the thumbs up for the entire basement to go to my theater, as long as she has complete control over the kitchen and living room.  Uhhhhh....it took me about .00002 milliseconds to agree.
> 
> 
> I'm actually working on a number of designs for my next theater, although all of them involve at least a 15-foot wide screen (v.s. my current 10-foot wide screen.) and three tiers of seating. The configuration I'm leaning towards has four additional Legacy Focus SE towers for wide and surround duty.  Going full range w/ enough power to do it right has spoiled me--evening out bass response is actually the only reason why I'm still planning on adding subs.  I'll definitely be sticking with Seaton subs.  Orbit Shifters are powerful, but the caveats of ported subwoofer designs outweigh the benefits, in my opinion....



Good Lord man I'm gonna have to make a visit up your way should you do all that. You're doing to your system what I dreamed of doing back when I was younger. I used to make drawings of stuff like that out with multiple towers, each speaker with it's own amp, huge screen, etc.. Cool to see someone doing it themselves. 15' screen is a bit on the ridiculous side though. Not bad ridiculous but mad scientist ridiculous lol.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2220#post_23502975
> 
> 
> I'm still on the fence about going Acoustically Transparent v.s. speakers in-room.  Speaker placement is important with these Legacy Focus SE speakers and I can envision an AT screen throwing things off just enough to be a headache.



Another option to consider is what I am doing in my next theater with only the center channel behind the screen. It improves the room cosmetically, aligns all three speakers to be on the exact same horizontal plane. Vocals will come from where they belong and not below the screen. CraigJohn is the one who convinced me to do this and I ordered the screen today (seymourav). (And a masking system from Carada).


Seymour ATC screens should provide no acoustical issues for you: From their website:


> Quote:
> Center Stage XD
> 
> 
> Following three years of development, the Center Stage XD™ is the overall best performing acoustically transparent screen available at any price. We tripled the hole density, raised the gain, improved the audio by +0.5dB, and reduced the minimum seating and speaker distances. No other acoustically transparent screen fabric on the market offers as high a gain (1.2), balanced with such a high level of acoustical transparency (1.5dB average attenuation above 8kHz), fine texture (1,739 holes per square inch) and price. The perforated vinyls can get higher gain but ruin the audio, require an EQ and have such visually unacceptable hole patterns that AT screens often suffer a terrible reputation. Other woven screens typically keep the audio in tact, but have lower gains and/or visually intrusive thread patterns. Center Stage XD screens are becoming the industry standard for world class mastering, mix rooms and demo rooms at premier film production and speaker companies. When video AND audio performance are considered, the new Center Stage XD material is the best performer, anywhere, at any price.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2220#post_23503572
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any before or the option available. But I'm sure Jeff could do it with enough lead time. I'm stoked to most likely get duals this coming spring.


 

Oh nice! I hope you post some pics when you get those titans!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2220#post_23505365
> 
> 
> Wow....*at least* a 15 foot wide screen !!!! I see you are looking for an IMAX experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny how our screens begin to look smaller a few weeks after we get them. I went to see Despicable Me 2 at the theater yesterday with my son and when we got back home I walked into my theater. My screen looked even smaller !!! I went from a 100" to 120". But I can't go any larger because the screen I have now in blocking about 25% of the return duct.


 

LOL, yeah man--My new reference theater experience is watching Star Trek: Into Darkness in the IMAX theater in Silver Spring, MD.  That experience is unlike anything I've ever seen or heard before.  My mission is to replicate that experience 1:1.  Interestingly, most movie theater experiences (even IMAX) have me leaving with the old "woulda been better in my theater" mindset.....but that one Silver Spring theater (my first time there) has changed my mind in relation to what's possible in commercial theaters.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2220#post_23506391
> 
> 
> I have only seen a few theaters that have at least a 15ft screen or bigger so if you go that route, you will be in rare company. Also, adding 4 more Legacy towers to that system will just be plain silly. Have you figured out if your present projector can put a bright enough picture on a screen that big? That will be a massive theater experience.


Oh no, I love my RS56, but considering 3D's growing importance to me....there's no way I'd use this projector to light up a 15" wide screen. I'm going to be at CEDIA watching very closely what will be available in terms of brightness.  I'm going to be 100% honest--I have nooooo problem taking a miniscule hit in black level performance if it means I get the brightness I need on next year's screen.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2220#post_23507630
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord man I'm gonna have to make a visit up your way should you do all that. You're doing to your system what I dreamed of doing back when I was younger. I used to make drawings of stuff like that out with multiple towers, each speaker with it's own amp, huge screen, etc.. Cool to see someone doing it themselves. 15' screen is a bit on the ridiculous side though. Not bad ridiculous but mad scientist ridiculous lol.


 

LOL, all will be welcome once work on that theater is complete.  It'll be a long-haul build though.  In preliminary discussions, I'm learning that there are a LOT of limitations to the types of deviations that builders are willing to make from an established plan.  (I found this is due, in part, to the "ownership" of the plan itself which is an intellectual property with some sort of temporal ties.....yada yada yada **in my Seinfeld voice**).

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2220#post_23508117
> 
> 
> 
> Another option to consider is what I am doing in my next theater with only the center channel behind the screen. It improves the room cosmetically, aligns all three speakers to be on the exact same horizontal plane. Vocals will come from where they belong and not below the screen. CraigJohn is the one who convinced me to do this and I ordered the screen today (seymourav). (And a masking system from Carada).
> 
> 
> Seymour ATC screens should provide no acoustical issues for you: From their website:


Congrats on the screen purchase!  what size did you scoop up?  I do love Craig's setup with all three tweeters and midrange drivers at the exact same height.  If I ended up with a motorized screen, I'd undoubtedly borrow a page from his book and implement the exact same speaker positioning.  I don't think the hidden center channel would work for me with a fixed screen, primarily because I'm an all-or-nothing type of guy (show me all the speakers or hide 'em all) but that's just my preference though.  I saw the pics of your current system--I had never actually seen the rear.  It's going to be VERY difficult to top the aesthetics of your current theater.  Truly. That is one Universe-Class room.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2220#post_23508547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, I love my RS56, but considering 3D's growing importance to me....there's no way I'd use this projector to light up a 15" wide screen. I'm going to be at CEDIA watching very closely what will be available in terms of brightness.  I'm going to be 100% honest--I have nooooo problem taking a miniscule hit in black level performance if it means I get the brightness I need on next year's screen.


I admit it's early in the morning and I may not understand, but you say you love the RS56 but you also say there is no way you would use it to light up a 15' wide screen. So, does that mean that you will keep it and just try to find a different lens? Or will you just see what screens are available that fit your needs? Or will you replace the 56 even though you still love it. Again, that will be one sick setup.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2220#post_23509498
> 
> 
> 
> I admit it's early in the morning and I may not understand, but you say you love the RS56 but you also say there is no way you would use it to light up a 15' wide screen. So, does that mean that you will keep it and just try to find a different lens? Or will you just see what screens are available that fit your needs? Or will you replace the 56 even though you still love it. Again, that will be one sick setup.


Greetings.  The RS56 is a stunning projector and its brighness is perfect for my current 10' wide screen, but I think that going up to 15' would require more light output. I probably wouldn't even consider an eventual upgrade if we weren't so close to a time when "UHD for the rest of us" is in the pipeline. I don't want to get ahead of myself though--this is all in the planning phases.  I'll have a much more solid plan after I attend CEDIA this year and see what next year's projector models will bring to the table.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2220#post_23509881
> 
> 
> Greetings.  The RS56 is a stunning projector and its brighness is perfect for my current 10' wide screen, but I think that going up to 15' would require more light output. I probably wouldn't even consider an eventual upgrade if we weren't so close to a time when "UHD for the rest of us" is in the pipeline. I don't want to get ahead of myself though--this is all in the planning phases.  I'll have a much more solid plan after I attend CEDIA this year and see what next year's projector models will *bring to the table*.



Or to the screen . . . as it were.


The bigger screen may mean sitting further back. Will this new room accommodate that?


----------



## MIkeDuke

Got you. I still can't believe you are going for a 15 foot screen. I do have a question about how you have you Crowson's connected to your system. Do you have the signal connected directly to your preamp? Do you use it with your server? If so, then does the level on your Inuke and Crowson go up and down as you turn the MV up and down? I don't know how loud you listen on your system but if they are connect to the MV, are you ever concerned about over driving them? I used to have the Crowson connected to my OPPO. That way, I could control the level independently of the master volume by just adjusting the level on my Butt Kicker amp. But after I got the server I could not do that. I had to connect it to the Integra and now it is controlled by the Integra's MV. I have to be careful now because I don't want to burn out the Crowson like I did before when I got my own Butt Kicker amp. Are you afraid of over driving the Crowson?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2160#post_23462828
> 
> 
> Ah that wall unit is massive! I can definitely see how that would get in the way of the sound--especially with the speakers pushed all the way back. Good thing it was escorted out of the room and you you're getting the smooth sound of the Focals.
> 
> 
> I agree wholeheartedly with the importance of speaker placement in front of a TV. It serves a double purpose too, since it's not generally good for speakers to be very close to a wall ( a fact that I learned here ).
> 
> 
> Yes indeed, I love that too. I've actually done that same demo trick with my last set of speakers. I learned finalizing placement for great imagine, every demo I did involved the "guess where the sound is coming from" question.



The kicker for me is that sound actually seems to be coming not just from between my speakers, but _from my preamp_. That's with the tuner playing and no TV. If watching a DVD, it comes from the TV. Cool.


This has all the makings of an incredible theater, with all those Legacy speakers. Will there be any soundproofing of the room?


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2220#post_23509959
> 
> 
> The kicker for me is that sound actually seems to be coming not just from between my speakers, but _from my preamp_. That's with the tuner playing and no TV. If watching a DVD, it comes from the TV. Cool.
> 
> 
> This has all the makings of an incredible theater, with all those Legacy speakers. Will there be any soundproofing of the room?


I know what you mean. My system has a very good sound stage and I have a few tracks that will fool you into thinking the center is on. But at the old high end store I used to go to, I was just confused. In the two channel only rooms, they mostly had the gear in the center of the room with the speakers placed appropriately in the room. With just two channel music I would swear that the music and vocals were coming from the amp itself, which I knew was impossible. Right now, I am very pleased with my sound stage and I sometimes even fool myself.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2220#post_23509928
> 
> 
> 
> Or to the screen . . . as it were.
> 
> 
> The bigger screen may mean sitting further back. Will this new room accommodate that?


 

Oh absolutely--the room will have to. To be sure, if we find a house that is perfect in everything else, but the basement can't accommodate such a screen--then, I'll just keep my current screen (although the thought of moving an assembled screen scares me). 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2220#post_23509951
> 
> 
> Got you. I still can't believe you are going for a 15 foot screen. I do have a question about how you have you Crowson's connected to your system. Do you have the signal connected directly to your preamp? Do you use it with your server? If so, then does the level on your Inuke and Crowson go up and down as you turn the MV up and down? I don't know how loud you listen on your system but if they are connect to the MV, are you ever concerned about over driving them? I used to have the Crowson connected to my OPPO. That way, I could control the level independently of the master volume by just adjusting the level on my Butt Kicker amp. But after I got the server I could not do that. I had to connect it to the Integra and now it is controlled by the Integra's MV. I have to be careful now because I don't want to burn out the Crowson like I did before when I got my own Butt Kicker amp. Are you afraid of over driving the Crowson?


 

Oh no--I have my media sever connected to my Oppo BDP-105's HDMI inputs so I can control the levels separately from the 8801's MVC.  It's a unique option available only to Oppo 100 series and Cambridge Audio Azur 752 owners though.  I found a standard setting that keeps things very natural and tactile, so I keep the Crowsons at the one setting at all times, except for gaming--I turn it up two notches on the iNuke amp for gaming for an unbelievable experience.  My standard listening volume for movies and music is -5db (I have my processor programmed to always remain at -5db at startup, regardless of what the volume was when I turned it off).

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2220#post_23509959
> 
> 
> 
> The kicker for me is that sound actually seems to be coming not just from between my speakers, but _from my preamp_. That's with the tuner playing and no TV. If watching a DVD, it comes from the TV. Cool.
> 
> 
> This has all the makings of an incredible theater, with all those Legacy speakers. Will there be any soundproofing of the room?


 

Sound from the pre-amp?  Could it be that's because the pre-amp's location gives the mind something to focus on in the center? Or maybe there is some unique resonance that cannot be heard with the naked ear, but when combined with a stereo image, draws subtle attention to itslef? Oh there WILL be soundproofing in the room.  I'll need to guy it and soundproof the entire room.  Babies will be in the picture before the middle of the decade and I refuse to walk on eggshells when I want to experience the theater!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2220#post_23510012
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. My system has a very good sound stage and I have a few tracks that will fool you into thinking the center is on. But at the old high end store I used to go to, I was just confused. In the two channel only rooms, they mostly had the gear in the center of the room with the speakers placed appropriately in the room. With just two channel music I would swear that the music and vocals were coming from the amp itself, which I knew was impossible. Right now, I am very pleased with my sound stage and I sometimes even fool myself.


 

Good imaging can fool even the most seasoned ears!


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2220#post_23510421
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no--I have my media sever connected to my Oppo BDP-105's HDMI inputs so I can control the levels separately from the 8801's MVC.  It's a unique option available only to Oppo 100 series and Cambridge Audio Azur 752 owners though.  I found a standard setting that keeps things very natural and tactile, so I keep the Crowsons at the one setting at all times, except for gaming--I turn it up two notches on the iNuke amp for gaming for an unbelievable experience.  My standard listening volume for movies and music is -5db (I have my processor programmed to always remain at -5db at startup, regardless of what the volume was when I turned it off).


Well that's pretty cool. So having connected that way allows you to turn up the MVC up and not worry about it affecting the Crowson and iNuke level? -5db huh. Not for me. I am way below that in my room. But that is a neat way of having individual control of everything.


----------



## DMark1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2220#post_23510421
> 
> 
> Oh absolutely--the room will have to. To be sure, if we find a house that is perfect in everything else, but the basement can't accommodate such a screen--then, I'll just keep my current screen (although the thought of moving an assembled screen scares me).



Matt, who are you trying to kid????


You will have to BUILD your own house! Of course the design starts with the soundproof, light-controlled home theater - a complete open space, perfectly sized, and with NO support poles in the middle of the room! Then, you design the seperate soundproof, 2 channel listening room & library (for your Legacy Whisper XDs, of course). 


ONLY THEN, do you start designing the "extras" around the A/V rooms - things like bathrooms, bedrooms, and - oh yeah - a Kitchen for the Mrs.... 


Get your priorities straight, man!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2220#post_23510447
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's pretty cool. So having connected that way allows you to turn up the MVC up and not worry about it affecting the Crowson and iNuke level? -5db huh. Not for me. I am way below that in my room. But that is a neat way of having individual control of everything.


 

Yes indeed--MVC and Crowson signal are mutually exclusive in all regards!  

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2220#post_23511090
> 
> 
> 
> Matt, who are you trying to kid????
> 
> 
> You will have to BUILD your own house! Of course the design starts with the soundproof, light-controlled home theater - a complete open space, perfectly sized, and with NO support poles in the middle of the room! Then, you design the seperate soundproof, 2 channel listening room & library (for your Legacy Whisper XDs, of course).
> 
> 
> ONLY THEN, do you start designing the "extras" around the A/V rooms - things like bathrooms, bedrooms, and - oh yeah - a Kitchen for the Mrs....
> 
> 
> Get your priorities straight, man!!


 

LOL!!!!  You are quite correct!   Bedrooms are overrated anyway and if the backyard faces a wooded area, bathrooms and kitchens will be overrated as well!  lol.  Camp Fire Cookout!


----------



## BrolicBeast


I've actually been thinking about keeping all my gear as-is (with the addition of Legacy speakers for surrounds) and spending money on an professional acoustician so I know I have the best possible treatments in my room. The gear is already more than satisfying...might be worth considering.


----------



## DMark1

I wouldn't worry about an acoustician unless you are building a room from scratch. Certainly wouldn't worry about hiring someone to treat your current room, especially since you are already thinking about a new place.


If you are worried about it, just contact one of the treatment companies like RPG, or any of the others, and talk to them. They'll look at your room and recommend the best treatments for your room at no additional charge. Shop around and compare suggested plans before you buy and install anything. See if there are any common threads or patterns in their proposals before you decide to do anything.


IMHO, I would just do some simple treatments in the room, and save up for the next theater, where acoustics will really make a difference.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2220#post_23511479
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry about an acoustician unless you are building a room from scratch. Certainly wouldn't worry about hiring someone to treat your current room, especially since you are already thinking about a new place.
> 
> 
> If you are worried about it, just contact one of the treatment companies like RPG, or any of the others, and talk to them. They'll look at your room and recommend the best treatments for your room at no additional charge. Shop around and compare suggested plans before you buy and install anything. See if there are any common threads or patterns in their proposals before you decide to do anything.
> 
> 
> IMHO, I would just do some simple treatments in the room, and save up for the next theater, where acoustics will really make a difference.



Oh yeah, I was definitely referring to the next room. The current room is already treated w/ GIK products and measures well. For the next one, I want o incorporate treatments into the room design itself (I.e. build entire walls out of trap material.)


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2220#post_23511090
> 
> 
> ...Then, you design the seperate soundproof, 2 channel listening room & library...


I mentioned this to the Mrs. in passing, and I got a diamond-sharp look that said "Matt, I've given you the entire basement--why aren't you satisfied?" lol.

 

Now, this doesn't mean it can't be done--it just means i need to approach it very very strategically. Hmmmm......maybe I'll bribe her...


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2220#post_23516965
> 
> 
> I mentioned this to the Mrs. in passing, and I got a diamond-sharp look that said "Matt, I've given you the entire basement--why aren't you satisfied?" lol.
> 
> 
> Now, this doesn't mean it can't be done--it just means i need to approach it very very strategically. Hmmmm......maybe I'll bribe her...



Ah yes I remember the days of having to compromise.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2220#post_23516965
> 
> 
> I mentioned this to the Mrs. in passing, and I got a diamond-sharp look that said "Matt, I've given you the entire basement--why aren't you satisfied?" lol.
> 
> 
> Now, this doesn't mean it can't be done--it just means i need to approach it very very strategically. Hmmmm......maybe I'll bribe her...



Sharing the hobby has its limits, apparently . . .


But a grain of practical consideration and perspective comes in here. Maybe stop and consider whether the additional 2-channel room is, though desirable, really necessary. If you decide it is, and not just because it would be cool, you'll have to come up with some practical reason why it's a good idea that will work _for her_, especially one that points up benefits _for her_.


----------



## devotech

I've said it before but your setup is fantastic, you must be very proud of the gear.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2220#post_23517028
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes I remember the days of having to compromise.


 

Days that I'm sure you shall experience once again, my friend. 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2220#post_23517331
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing the hobby has its limits, apparently . . .
> 
> 
> But a grain of practical consideration and perspective comes in here. Maybe stop and consider whether the additional 2-channel room is, though desirable, really necessary. If you decide it is, and not just because it would be cool, you'll have to come up with some practical reason why it's a good idea that will work _for her_, especially one that points up benefits _for her_.


 

A secondary room is not a necessity at all.  It's more of a "if we had an extra room laying around" suggestion, but I envision the theater being where everything happens.  i'm sure I'll end up just focusing on the one room.  I've actually decided I'm going to create a "web series" on YouTube of my transformation of the plain, vanilla basement into a dedicated, sound-proofed, well treated, [hopefully] epic theater.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *devotech*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2220#post_23520468
> 
> 
> I've said it before but your setup is fantastic, you must be very proud of the gear.


 

Thanks a lot man!  I do feel very proud of the system.  Much of my system pride comes from eeking out top performance without spending top dollar, which is something most of us share here!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2220#post_23520531
> 
> 
> A secondary room is not a necessity at all.  It's more of a "if we had an extra room laying around" suggestion, but I envision the theater being where everything happens.  i'm sure I'll end up just focusing on the one room.  I've actually decided I'm going to create a "web series" on YouTube of my transformation of the plain, vanilla basement into a dedicated, sound-proofed, well treated, [hopefully] epic theater.



Yours is one of the more intriguing system threads and with great equipment, so those videos will be worth watching.


By the way, on another forum I started a "what if" thread regarding preamps, and look how that turned out two years later. "What ifs" can be fun, but potentially expensive too. The one room is probably best, and the resources not spent on the second room can be put to good use in the theater. You may even have something left over in the bargain!


----------



## jenkzy56

I'm enjoying this aspect of the discussion as I am going through the equipping two separate rooms at the same time scenario.

I am sure if I focused on just one, my dreams of Cat 12s and multiple SubMersives would be realized by now.

Trying to find a balance has drawn the process out longer than I ever would have imagined.

My fear also, is that both setups suffer as a result of compromises made in each space.

The payoff of course is I get to Obsess twice as much










Matt I eagerly await your web series, I know there will be lots of groovy ideas

to steal, ahem "be inspired by"


Ciao from Montreux Switzerland !


----------



## DMark1

Matt, when I said to think about a seperate 2-channel Music Listening room, it came from my experience in my "multi-purpose home theater/listening room". While seperate rooms are not absolutely NECESSARY, I am finding that the optimization of home theater vs 2 channel listening IDEALLY requires different approaches and different equipment. That is to say that I find it better and easier to run two seperate systems for this sort of thing.


Since the Wife-That-May Be (WTMB) has limited you to control of the "Subterranean Realm" (basement), I would look for (or better - build) a house that has a large enough basement to allow both a theater AND a seperate 2-channel room. ...Just my advice after travelling down the same path.  I certainly wish I had a 2-channel room to put the Whisper XDs in right now, with their own amps, preamp, and a high-end DAC. I could easily run a line from the media server in the theater room to feed the 2-channel DAC. And, I could optimize the acoustics of each room for the best results.


Heck, I should start thinking about an addition to my own house...


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2220#post_23520691
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is one of the more intriguing system threads and with great equipment, so those videos will be worth watching.
> 
> 
> By the way, on another forum I started a "what if" thread regarding preamps, and look how that turned out two years later. "What ifs" can be fun, but potentially expensive too. The one room is probably best, and the resources not spent on the second room can be put to good use in the theater. You may even have something left over in the bargain!


 

Thanks man--i'd love to check out that thread.  Could you shoot me the link por favor (here or PM--either one works!)?

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jenkzy56*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2220#post_23520747
> 
> 
> I'm enjoying this aspect of the discussion as I am going through the equipping two separate rooms at the same time scenario.
> 
> I am sure if I focused on just one, my dreams of Cat 12s and multiple SubMersives would be realized by now.
> 
> Trying to find a balance has drawn the process out longer than I ever would have imagined.
> 
> My fear also, is that both setups suffer as a result of compromises made in each space.
> 
> The payoff of course is I get to Obsess twice as much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt I eagerly await your web series, I know there will be lots of groovy ideas
> 
> to steal, ahem "be inspired by"
> 
> 
> Ciao from Montreux Switzerland !


 Up until a couple months ago, I had two systems--and It can definitely be a struggle keeping both of them peoperly equipped.  I was going to get a 65" tv for the room--but I said--that $ could be going to the main theater.....and it always kept me at bay.  Most of the gear in there was gear that formerly powered the main theater before the last couple upgrade waves.  Starting a 2nd room from scratch is difficult though--but...if planned right.....

 

Hey man, I'm in the planning stages of the web series, but I have a lot of ideas floating around in my head for the series! Enjoy some Swiss cheeze bro!!!!!  I'm sure that the smooth blues music is causing many baby conceptions once the audience members leave over there across the pond.  









 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2250#post_23521321
> 
> 
> Matt, when I said to think about a seperate 2-channel Music Listening room, it came from my experience in my "multi-purpose home theater/listening room". While seperate rooms are not absolutely NECESSARY, I am finding that the optimization of home theater vs 2 channel listening IDEALLY requires different approaches and different equipment. That is to say that I find it better and easier to run two seperate systems for this sort of thing.
> 
> 
> Since the Wife-That-May Be (WTMB) has limited you to control of the "Subterranean Realm" (basement), I would look for (or better - build) a house that has a large enough basement to allow both a theater AND a seperate 2-channel room. ...Just my advice after travelling down the same path.  I certainly wish I had a 2-channel room to put the Whisper XDs in right now, with their own amps, preamp, and a high-end DAC. I could easily run a line from the media server in the theater room to feed the 2-channel DAC. And, I could optimize the acoustics of each room for the best results.
> 
> 
> Heck, I should start thinking about an addition to my own house...


 

Ah, if the theater space is large enough, I could indeed slap a sturdy wall or two toward the back and have a dedicated listening room.  Hmmm....my mind is doing somersaults with ideas now.  I'd love a listening room the size of my current room, but I want a theater that's around twice the size.  If I can find a basement with enough open floorspace, I might be able to go this route after all.  

 

Ah, the Whisper XD's.....I've got to come up and listen to those behemoths one of these days.  I had an audiophile buddy of mine swing by last night to demo the Focus SE/Marquis HD combo, and after playing a couple of tracks he was familiar with, he said that the Focus SE's *moved him* more than the KEF Muons ($300k/pr) he heard at one of the recent audio shows.  Above the R&D and technical innovations in a speaker, is its ability to *move* the listener.  With the Focuses moving me on a daily basis, I can only imagine what the Whispers are capable of.


----------



## g_bartman

Speaking of speakers that move you, I may be taking an 8 hour drive (!) to check out some Aerial 7t's. I have read some reviews and am anxious to hear them. If all goes right, my suv will weigh a few hundred extra pounds on the way home.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g_bartman*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2250#post_23521806
> 
> 
> Speaking of speakers that move you, I may be taking an 8 hour drive (!) to check out some Aerial 7t's. I have read some reviews and am anxious to hear them. If all goes right, my suv will weigh a few hundred extra pounds on the way home.


Nice!  they are supposed to be great speakers.  I've seen them in person and they are small speakers (If my memory serves me correctly.)  As long as your LP isn't uber high, they should provide a mighty fine experience!  Come to think of it, they are the definition of spousal compromise: they are small and gorgeous to look at (wife happy? check!); and, according to reviews I've read, they sound remarkable (G-Bartman happy? check!) Actually, I believe they are Class A on Stereophile's Recommended Components list. I remember when the 7T's were first released.  Connotations of "extreme performance" and "overachiever" come to mind.


----------



## BrolicBeast


Wrote this last week, but forgot to post it here: Emotiva XPR-1 Monoblock Amplifier Review  .  

 

I realize that I absolutely love writing these.


----------



## g_bartman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2250#post_23521841
> 
> 
> Nice!  they are supposed to be great speakers.  I've seen them in person and they are small speakers (If my memory serves me correctly.)  As long as your LP isn't uber high, they should provide a mighty fine experience!  Come to think of it, they are the definition of spousal compromise: they are small and gorgeous to look at (wife happy? check!); and, according to reviews I've read, they sound remarkable (G-Bartman happy? check!) Actually, I believe they are Class A on Stereophile's Recommended Components list. I remember when the 7T's were first released.  Connotations of "extreme performance" and "overachiever" come to mind.



Fortunately, my system is in the basement which is my territory so no waf for me







. I don't think the 6' Carvers I use now would fly in the living room. She is cool with my av obsession though, seen more pieces of equipment in and out then she can remember. One reviewer compared the 7t's favorably to the $20k Revels so hopefully the 16 hours on the road will be worth it .I believe they are about 42" high or so, 3 ways with 4 drivers. I heard the Legacy Focus an Axpona, very sweet.


----------



## audioguy

*Two systems/rooms versus one. [Home Theater and 2 Channel Music)*


I have had both and have decided that one really is better than two UNDER THE ASSUMPTION that you don't have unlimited funds. If you have x amount of money to invest in this addiction (or hobby) then, for a two room solution, each room is by definition a compromise since you are dividng your funds into two sets of room treatment, and amps and pre-amps and speakers and source material and cables and ....


Even if your logic for 2 rooms is that you are using older equipment to furnish one of the rooms, that equipment could be sold and the money used to optimize 1 room.


The trick to make one room work is to find a competent room designer who will take into consideration that it is a dual purpose room (you can tell him/her what your priority is). Will that room then be a compromise? Yes. Will the compromise exceed the compromise of dividing x amount of money between 2 rooms? Not in my experience. In fact, not even close.


Just my opinion based upon my experience.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2250#post_23522327
> 
> *Two systems/rooms versus one. [Home Theater and 2 Channel Music)*
> 
> 
> I have had both and have decided that one really is better than two UNDER THE ASSUMPTION that you don't have unlimited funds. If you have x amount of money to invest in this addiction (or hobby) then, for a two room solution, each room is by definition a compromise since you are dividng your funds into two sets of room treatment, and amps and pre-amps and speakers and source material and cables and ....
> 
> 
> Even if your logic for 2 rooms is that you are using older equipment to furnish one of the rooms, that equipment could be sold and the money used to optimize 1 room.
> 
> 
> The trick to make one room work is to find a competent room designer who will take into consideration that it is a dual purpose room (you can tell him/her what your priority is). Will that room then be a compromise? Yes. Will the compromise exceed the compromise of dividing x amount of money between 2 rooms? Not in my experience. In fact, not even close.
> 
> 
> Just my opinion based upon my experience.


I was thinking essentially the same thing, and I was trying to figure out how to post it succinctly. Thanks for doing it for me Chuck!!! Although there may be some priority differences in how to acoustically treat a multi-channel room vs. a 2-channel room, the bottom line is that a "good" room will sound good for either.


2-Channel "stereo" is a very SOLITARY listening experience. There is only ONE listening position that is ideal for optimal stereo imaging. That position will be determined by the speaker placement vs. the LP, and by the speaker toe-in. The central image will only work in the one central listening position, and it will work best in only ONE on-axis LP. It may work in positions in front of, and in back of, that LP, but those positions will be outside the optimal on-axis LP. There are NO LP's to the left or right of the primary LP that will provide the proper imaging.


The bottom line is that it is a, (relatively), simple matter to optimize the sound for one central LP, whether that sound is a 2-channel system or an MC system. It is FAR more complex to optimize a multi-channel system for GREAT sound in all the seats in a multi-seat listening AREA!


I have been without my multi-channel amp for a few weeks, (due to an amp issue), and I have been listening to my system in 2-channel mode for both music and movies. It sounds GREAT as long as I keep my head in the "vice" of the primary listening position... left or right, front or back of that... mmmmm, not so much. It still sounds good, but the imaging and soundstage completely disappear.


Craig


----------



## MIkeDuke

In my case, I think for once my small room is an asset. For two channel listening, I think my room sounds really good. There is one main seat(mine) and I get a great sense of solid sound stage from it. Music seems to come from the center channel and on one cd, I could have sworn the sound was coming from behind me. I also think my room sounds good for HT and MC music. Of course I think that but people I have over never really complained that much either. Craig can comment on my system for 2ch vs multi-channel and when you come up Matt, I would really be interested in your thoughts as well. We can do many tests as long as you have a few hours to kill.


----------



## prepress

PM sent.


I read your Emotiva review. Nice job. The XPA-1s can be driven from a regular wall outlet, but these new XPR-1 monsters need dedicated lines, so in my circumstance the XPRs wouldn't work. But I'm pretty sure I could live with the XPAs. And I do like the look. The XPR almost makes the XPA look small.


This will not be a mere man-cave when complete; it will be a _men_-cave.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g_bartman*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2250#post_23522294
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, my system is in the basement which is my territory so no waf for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't think the 6' Carvers I use now would fly in the living room. She is cool with my av obsession though, seen more pieces of equipment in and out then she can remember. One reviewer compared the 7t's favorably to the $20k Revels so hopefully the 16 hours on the road will be worth it .I believe they are about 42" high or so, 3 ways with 4 drivers. I heard the Legacy Focus an Axpona, very sweet.


 

LOL, something tells me 6' Carvers might result in an attempt on your life by the wife! lol....oh they're 42" tall?  That's more than reasonable--I don't know why I remember them being smaller.  That height should definitely work for pretty much any listening position.  When are you taking your 8-hour trek to make your final decision?

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2250#post_23522327
> 
> *Two systems/rooms versus one. [Home Theater and 2 Channel Music)*
> 
> 
> I have had both and have decided that one really is better than two UNDER THE ASSUMPTION that you don't have unlimited funds. If you have x amount of money to invest in this addiction (or hobby) then, for a two room solution, each room is by definition a compromise since you are dividng your funds into two sets of room treatment, and amps and pre-amps and speakers and source material and cables and ....
> 
> 
> Even if your logic for 2 rooms is that you are using older equipment to furnish one of the rooms, that equipment could be sold and the money used to optimize 1 room.
> 
> 
> The trick to make one room work is to find a competent room designer who will take into consideration that it is a dual purpose room (you can tell him/her what your priority is). Will that room then be a compromise? Yes. Will the compromise exceed the compromise of dividing x amount of money between 2 rooms? Not in my experience. In fact, not even close.
> 
> 
> Just my opinion based upon my experience.


 

I appreciate this insight, and I do indeed have limited funds.  Every red cent spent on the second room could go into bettering the first. My old gear is too old for anybody to buy (I've tried) but it's not good enough to put into a dedicated room, so that's not even an option. I do think I'm going to stick with the one room, and making it darn great across the board!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2250#post_23522695
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking essentially the same thing, and I was trying to figure out how to post it succinctly. Thanks for doing it for me Chuck!!! Although there may be some priority differences in how to acoustically treat a multi-channel room vs. a 2-channel room, the bottom line is that a "good" room will sound good for either.
> 
> 
> 2-Channel "stereo" is a very SOLITARY listening experience. There is only ONE listening position that is ideal for optimal stereo imaging. That position will be determined by the speaker placement vs. the LP, and by the speaker toe-in. The central image will only work in the one central listening position, and it will work best in only ONE on-axis LP. It may work in positions in front of, and in back of, that LP, but those positions will be outside the optimal on-axis LP. There are NO LP's to the left or right of the primary LP that will provide the proper imaging.
> 
> 
> The bottom line is that it is a, (relatively), simple matter to optimize the sound for one central LP, whether that sound is a 2-channel system or an MC system. It is FAR more complex to optimize a multi-channel system for GREAT sound in all the seats in a multi-seat listening AREA!
> 
> 
> I have been without my multi-channel amp for a few weeks, (due to an amp issue), and I have been listening to my system in 2-channel mode for both music and movies. It sounds GREAT as long as I keep my head in the "vice" of the primary listening position... left or right, front or back of that... mmmmm, not so much. It still sounds good, but the imaging and soundstage completely disappear.
> 
> 
> Craig


 

I've always wondered about the optimization of a room for multiple LP's.  I tried the Audyssey setup a while back that was supposed to improve the sound across multiple LP's, but the sound at the main LP fell flat.  When I re-did it, focusing on the main LP, the sound got great again.  (I'll also add that I was very grumpy after this, because I absolutely hate running Audyssey once--let alone twice).  For larger rooms, are there techniques for optimizing a room for a wider LP area (i.e. decrease toe-in, and if so--by how much)?

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2250#post_23523142
> 
> 
> In my case, I think for once my small room is an asset. For two channel listening, I think my room sounds really good. There is one main seat(mine) and I get a great sense of solid sound stage from it. Music seems to come from the center channel and on one cd, I could have sworn the sound was coming from behind me. I also think my room sounds good for HT and MC music. Of course I think that but people I have over never really complained that much either. Craig can comment on my system for 2ch vs multi-channel and when you come up Matt, I would really be interested in your thoughts as well. We can do many tests as long as you have a few hours to kill.


 

Hey Mike, oh yeah we can definitely go through a battery of tests....when music seems to come from the center channel, it means you have some great imaging going on there! I really look forward to checking that room out!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2250#post_23523518
> 
> 
> PM sent.
> 
> 
> I read your Emotiva review. Nice job. The XPA-1s can be driven from a regular wall outlet, but these new XPR-1 monsters need dedicated lines, so in my circumstance the XPRs wouldn't work. But I'm pretty sure I could live with the XPAs. And I do like the look. The XPR almost makes the XPA look small.
> 
> 
> This will not be a mere man-cave when complete; it will be a _men_-cave.


 

Thanks Prepress







  Yeah, I have the XPA-1 plugged into a wall outlet in my equipment room, but never could I do that with the XPR-1.  I actually had the XPA and an 2nd XPR sitting side-by-side before placing them in their final resting places...the XPA-1 looked like a teenager next to the XPR-1.  I love them both though and the XPA is still a beast of an amp, letting me really crank it up without so much as an inkling that the center channel is straining. lol @THE *MEN* CAVE!!!  HERE HERE! *Sips glass of Martinelli's*


----------



## prepress

Never had Martinelli's, but the filtered water I just had was good.










Also mentioned in the PM, I really identified with the unboxing of the XPRs. That's because my MC501s are only slightly lighter at 92 pounds (even though they're smaller than your XPRs), and when last I moved them it was more of an effort than before. If you have to move those XPRs again, be sure your back is well-rested. Mine barked for _two days_ after my reconfig was complete.


"Looked like a teenager"! That's funny. The XPA-1 is also about 25 pounds lighter. It's clear the XPA-1 needs to eat more.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2250#post_23523793
> 
> 
> Never had Martinelli's, but the filtered water I just had was good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also mentioned in the PM, I really identified with the unboxing of the XPRs. That's because my MC501s are only slightly lighter at 92 pounds (even though they're smaller than your XPRs), and when last I moved them it was more of an effort than before. If you have to move those XPRs again, be sure your back is well-rested. Mine barked for _two days_ after my reconfig was complete.
> 
> 
> "Looked like a teenager"! That's funny. The XPA-1 is also about 25 pounds lighter. It's clear the XPA-1 needs to eat more.



Lol...Martinelli's is sparkling cider. I don't drink alcoholic beverages, so Martinelli's is my wine substitute. I'm sure your 501's were quite a chore to install...I'm convinced that monoblocks were invented by Chiropractors to increase cash flow.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2250#post_23524668
> 
> 
> Lol...Martinelli's is sparkling cider. I don't drink alcoholic beverages, so Martinelli's is my wine substitute. I'm sure your 501's were quite a chore to install...I'm convinced that monoblocks were invented by Chiropractors to increase cash flow.



And front-heavy, due to the Autoformers (CRT TVs and displays are like that as well). The XPRs seem to have their weight distribution more balanced across the chassis; that's how it looks. It's less of a surprise when you pick it up that way.


I've seen Martinelli's at the store but never bothered to try it. Maybe I will now.


Anyway, is there any kind of time line for the next wave of acquisitions? There are more Emotivas and Legacies on tap and the rest of us will be awaiting the news. However, your wallet probably needs to recover a bit first so no need to rush.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2250#post_23524707
> 
> 
> 
> And front-heavy, due to the Autoformers (CRT TVs and displays are like that as well). The XPRs seem to have their weight distribution more balanced across the chassis; that's how it looks. It's less of a surprise when you pick it up that way.
> 
> 
> I've seen Martinelli's at the store but never bothered to try it. Maybe I will now.
> 
> 
> Anyway, is there any kind of time line for the next wave of acquisitions? There are more Emotivas and Legacies on tap and the rest of us will be awaiting the news. However, your wallet probably needs to recover a bit first so no need to rush.


 

But alas, the next wave of acquisitions are a lonnng way off.  I've got a lot of things going on over the next 6 months and, except for an upgrade to my surrounds, I shan't be doing much purchasing at all.  My third XPR-1 still sits in the box it shipped in...I think I'm going to just shelf it until after the movie.  Not only do I have no viable place to put it--I'm also not sure it's a good idea to run another 20 Amp line in a room I won't be in a year from now.  It's good to have it though--so I'm only two amps away from a complete 5-monoblock setup.

 

Thanks for the PM, BTW--I'm going to register and check that thread out!!!


----------



## wkingincharge

Brolic I read the XPR -1 write up you did and it was very good and it shows amps are really Emotiva's bread and butter so much so they have a Gen 2 XPA's out already. My current 5 speakers are great but don't even come close to the power needs yours do but I am still very happy with my XPA and UPA combo pushing them. Like Mrs Brolic and yourself my better half and I are currently doing the house upgrade over the next month or so no more purchases for me until I am in the new cave but given my new space is bigger I am bit torn between a very nice 65 inch Panny Plasma but then I look at your screen and projector and wonder if I should go that route and hopefully I don't break my piggy bank before my speaker upgrades start first of the year lol!!!


----------



## Franin

Hey Matt

How's it been going? I just had a look at your photos again I love that type of setup where the Monoblocks sit next to the Speakers. Are you still going to venture into wides and heights?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2250#post_23525337
> 
> 
> But alas, the next wave of acquisitions are a lonnng way off.  I've got a lot of things going on over the next 6 months and, except for an upgrade to my surrounds, I shan't be doing much purchasing at all.  My third XPR-1 still sits in the box it shipped in...I think I'm going to just shelf it until after the movie.  Not only do I have no viable place to put it--I'm also not sure it's a good idea to run another 20 Amp line in a room I won't be in a year from now.  It's good to have it though--so I'm only two amps away from a complete 5-monoblock setup.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the PM, BTW--I'm going to register and check that thread out!!!



This makes sense to me. I applaud the non-move! Here's hoping the boxed XPR won't be in the way, though. Is there any thought to unboxing it to make sure it works? It should still be under warranty by the time you move—unless that takes more than 5 years!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2250#post_23525455
> 
> 
> Brolic I read the XPR -1 write up you did and it was very good and it shows amps are really Emotiva's bread and butter so much so they have a Gen 2 XPA's out already. My current 5 speakers are great but don't even come close to the power needs yours do but I am still very happy with my XPA and UPA combo pushing them. Like Mrs Brolic and yourself my better half and I are currently doing the house upgrade over the next month or so no more purchases for me until I am in the new cave but given my new space is bigger I am bit torn between a very nice 65 inch Panny Plasma but then I look at your screen and projector and wonder if I should go that route and hopefully I don't break my piggy bank before my speaker upgrades start first of the year lol!!!


 

Bro, go with projection!!!  You can get the light-cannon BenQ projector, an Elite Screens 100" inch screen, an Oppo BDP-103, and a harmony remote all for LESS than the price of a new V-Series 65 Inch Panasonic.  Glad you like the review man....Emotiva really is an amplifier-manufacturer powerhouse.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2250#post_23525509
> 
> 
> Hey Matt
> 
> How's it been going? I just had a look at your photos again I love that type of setup where the Monoblocks sit next to the Speakers. Are you still going to venture into wides and heights?


 

Hey Frank!  Thanks man......I'm abandoning the height/wides for now--I'd have to buy amplification and more speakers to make those work right now. BTW--what's up with the calibration issues man?

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2250#post_23526233
> 
> 
> 
> This makes sense to me. I applaud the non-move! Here's hoping the boxed XPR won't be in the way, though. Is there any thought to unboxing it to make sure it works? It should still be under warranty by the time you move—unless that takes more than 5 years!


 

Mannn, the boxed XPR is indeed in the way--I need to hoist it up to the office closet and store it in there.  But it's been at the bottom of the stairs for a couple of weeks because I haven't had the dedication to get it up there. lol.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2250#post_23526817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Frank!  Thanks man......I'm abandoning the height/wides for now--I'd have to buy amplification and more speakers to make those work right now.



I guess that's something for the future down the track? But then again Atmos will soon hit consumer level so Im interested on how that will turn out like.




> Quote:
> BTW--what's up with the calibration issues man?



User error all sorted. What I did I tried to cheat by running auto calibrate even if it looks good on on Pc the results on screen were horrible. I was told to manually calibrate the greyscale on the lumagen and run auto on CMS and it works!!







pic looks sensational. Im glad I bought the 2041 with there trade in program I had a Dvdo vp 30 sitting around collecting dust which I got $500 US. I wouldn't of got $50 for that old unit.


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2250#post_23526817
> 
> 
> Bro, go with projection!!!  You can get the light-cannon BenQ projector, an Elite Screens 100" inch screen, an Oppo BDP-103, and a harmony remote all for LESS than the price of a new V-Series 65 Inch Panasonic.  Glad you like the review man....Emotiva really is an amplifier-manufacturer powerhouse.



I see your point when I really start looking at what can be picked up for the price of a Panny and the wow factor of a large screen can't be beat and since the room is bigger might as well fill it lol!!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2250#post_23527866
> 
> 
> 
> I see your point when I really start looking at what can be picked up for the price of a Panny and the wow factor of a large screen can't be beat and since the room is bigger might as well fill it lol!!!!


Yeah man.....if you have the room for it, projection is the only way to go!!!  The fact that great projection solutions are available for less than the cost of great plasmas is a win-win for A/V fans like you and I!


----------



## Franin

Hey Matt I noticed on the Marantz thread you said your triggers don't work on the mono blocks? I could be wrong but check with Wabo because on his mono blocks he uses a stereo type cable to trigger them.


----------



## mookie b




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2250#post_23545065
> 
> 
> Hey Matt I noticed on the Marantz thread you said your triggers don't work on the mono blocks? I could be wrong but check with Wabo because on his mono blocks he uses a stereo type cable to trigger them.



I had to use Stereo ones on my McIntosh MC205.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2250#post_23545065
> 
> 
> Hey Matt I noticed on the Marantz thread you said your triggers don't work on the mono blocks? I could be wrong but check with Wabo because on his mono blocks he uses a stereo type cable to trigger them.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mookie b*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2250#post_23545080
> 
> 
> I had to use Stereo ones on my McIntosh MC205.



Thanks guys....I'm going to try stereo cables....I'll get some long rca cables from monoprice.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mookie b*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2250#post_23545080
> 
> 
> I had to use Stereo ones on my McIntosh MC205.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2250#post_23546260
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys....I'm going to try stereo cables....I'll get some long rca cables from monoprice.



Mac amps need stereo trigger cables.


Brolic, did I read that right? You're considering a 15' screen? You sir, rock!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2250#post_23546721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac amps need stereo trigger cables.
> 
> 
> Brolic, did I read that right? You're considering a 15' screen? You sir, rock!


That's the plan bro.....maybe I can use shark skin for the screen material....I'm sure there will be plenty to use once the Sharknado passes


----------



## BrolicBeast


Turned off the HDMI audio option in the Oppo BDP-105 and ran multi-channel analog to the Marantz 8801 with Audyssey off--for no other reason that the fact that I'm tired of using my 105 like a 103 for movies.  I wanted to put those DACS to work and get my money's worth.  I haven't had much listening time since I made this change on Thursday, but I definitely plan on getting a few movies in this weekend.  I have the strange urge to re-watch Oz, even though I just saw it two weeks ago (which is the equivalent of "yesterday" in movie terms). I've been enjoying 2-channel audio for quite some time via the XLR outputs on the Oppo, sans Audyssey.  I've been researching room correction (in the context of whether it should be used for the entire frequency range) and what I've been finding has been interesting.  I think I'm going to spring for an Antimode after I snag some subs, and leave the mids and highs un-equalized...


----------



## BrolicBeast


Just wanted to share the fact that Hans Zimmer's *Man of Steel* official soundtrack is absolutely epic.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2250#post_23547867
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share the fact that Hans Zimmer's _Man of Steel_ official soundtrack is absolutely epic.



I saw a TV blurb last night saying a sequel is in the works. However, rumor is it will be a Superman/Batman movie.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2250#post_23548581
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a TV blurb last night saying a sequel is in the works. However, rumor is it will be a Superman/Batman movie.


Yes sir!!!  'Twas announced at Comic Con--I'm extremely excited about the sequel.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2280#post_23549275
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir!!!  'Twas announced at Comic Con--I'm extremely excited about the sequel.



However, the question is who'll play Batman. Christian Bale has said he's done with the character.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2250#post_23547404
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan bro.....maybe I can use shark skin for the screen material....I'm sure there will be plenty to use once the Sharknado passes



Haha. I hear shark skin has a nice 1.0 gain and reflects no light. A prefect screen choice.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2280#post_23549825
> 
> 
> However, the question is who'll play Batman. Christian Bale has said he's done with the character.



Adam West.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2280#post_23549852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2250#post_23547404
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan bro.....maybe I can use shark skin for the screen material....I'm sure there will be plenty to use once the Sharknado passes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. I hear shark skin has a nice 1.0 gain and reflects no light. A prefect screen choice.
Click to expand...

Hmmm... is that like The Invisible Pink Unicorn? How can it have a 1.0 gain AND reflect no light? What does it reflect at 1.0 gain then? Good feelings and puppy dogs?











Max


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2280#post_23549975
> 
> 
> Hmmm... is that like The Invisible Pink Unicorn? How can it have a 1.0 gain AND reflect no light? What does it reflect at 1.0 gain then? Good feelings and puppy dogs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max



I think that was the point of his post.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2280#post_23549825
> 
> 
> 
> However, the question is who'll play Batman. Christian Bale has said he's done with the character.


 

Some are saying that Joseph Gordon Levitt will be picking up the torch, which would be believable given the way TDKR ends...

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2280#post_23549852
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. I hear shark skin has a nice 1.0 gain and reflects no light. A prefect screen choice.


 

Indeed!  I wonder if I can get Screen Innovations to pound it into a Zero Edge format...









 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2280#post_23549975
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... is that like The Invisible Pink Unicorn? How can it have a 1.0 gain AND reflect no light? What does it reflect at 1.0 gain then? Good feelings and puppy dogs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2280#post_23550296
> 
> 
> 
> I think that was the point of his post.


 

Yup, pcweber is indeed correct!  One must be privy to the mighty 'nado of sharks to fully get how funny the post is though!


----------



## BrolicBeast


For the last few days, movies have been occasionally skipping and stuttering on my 4 year old powerhouse machine.  I've thought about doing another build, but I quickly realized that I just don't have the will or the time to build computers anymore...

 

Steiger Dynamics to the rescue?  Maybe...I have some research to do.  I've been out of the game for quite some time.


----------



## pcweber111

Man those are nice but pricey. If time is money though it can definitely be worth it to not have to deal with a custom build. Plus I'm sure they have a warranty period. I like the idea of building a machine for games and media but using a component style case instead of a massive tower like I have now. If I had the room for my audio towers or had a closet again I'd go for that approach and rack everything. As it is I can't even fit my secondary game machine in my living room lol. If you go that way I expect vids because I want to see the inside of one of those machines.


----------



## jenkzy56

YES !!!

those look tres sweet man,

I am a mac guy and have zero knowledge about building an HTPC..

So if I had the dough, I would definitely go that route.

I was looking at the Assassin pre-built PCs as well.

these are obviously a tad pricier but sexier too.


Of course a video will be expected good sir !


----------



## DMark1

Matt, we should talk about your requirements for a new media server. The Baetis Audio Revolution might be an option for you, and I know where you can get good prices and service.  It is an Audiophile quality media server. http://baetisaudio.com/ 


If you are looking for custom options, I'm pretty sure Baetis can custom build to your specs...


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2280#post_23551536
> 
> 
> Man those are nice but pricey. If time is money though it can definitely be worth it to not have to deal with a custom build. Plus I'm sure they have a warranty period. I like the idea of building a machine for games and media but using a component style case instead of a massive tower like I have now. If I had the room for my audio towers or had a closet again I'd go for that approach and rack everything. As it is I can't even fit my secondary game machine in my living room lol. If you go that way I expect vids because I want to see the inside of one of those machines.


 

Oh there will definitely be a video if I go that route! The Steiger Dynamics case can actually hold a Tri-SLI setup--the thing has monstrous potential (it's about the size of my XPR-1).  If I went that route, I'd definitely add components piece by piece--I'm going to need a powerhouse system. I have some plans for the future of *BrolicBeast* videos and I'm going to need a powerful machine to make them happen









 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jenkzy56*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2280#post_23551675
> 
> 
> YES !!!
> 
> those look tres sweet man,
> 
> I am a mac guy and have zero knowledge about building an HTPC..
> 
> So if I had the dough, I would definitely go that route.
> 
> I was looking at the Assassin pre-built PCs as well.
> 
> these are obviously a tad pricier but sexier too.
> 
> 
> Of course a video will be expected good sir !


 

Yeah mannnn....Assassin PC's are definitely another option--they have a great machine with the similar LCD front panel too.  They actually have strong audiophile components, in case I planned to use outputs other than HDMI.  I tried to be a Mac guy (I type this on a Macbook Pro) but PC remains my first love (gamer at heart).

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2280#post_23552475
> 
> 
> Matt, we should talk about your requirements for a new media server. The Baetis Audio Revolution might be an option for you, and I know where you can get good prices and service.  It is an Audiophile quality media server. http://baetisaudio.com/
> 
> 
> If you are looking for custom options, I'm pretty sure Baetis can custom build to your specs...


Hey Dennis!  I like the concept of the Baetis, but the machine I end up with has to be expandable to handle some serious CPU and GPU (Tri-SLI) processing.  It'll be mostly for Jriver, but I'm also going to be doing a few other intensive activities.


----------



## audioguy

If you go the server route, I highly recommend u evaluate Dirac, particularly since you run your mains full range for music. If you use a DAC with volume control, u can go server to DAC to amps to speakers with a room corrected signal.


It does not get any more straight forward than that!


----------



## Darkstar757

BROLIC,


I Would like to thank you for ruining my KEF Q900s. LOL I am now trying to pinch pennies to get a pair of focus se's. If you can help me sell my kefs and subs I would gladly help you build a system and configure it for you as repayment for your help. LMK


Darkstar


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2280#post_23553398
> 
> 
> If you go the server route, I highly recommend u evaluate Dirac, particularly since you run your mains full range for music. If you use a DAC with volume control, u can go server to DAC to amps to speakers with a room corrected signal.
> 
> 
> It does not get any more straight forward than that!


 

I'm considering testing it out on the machine I'm currently using as a server.  I've actually been meaning to try it out for quite some time....but I never remember to take the trial  It would probably need to be a holiday weekend or something so I can really focus on it.  I'd only use ot for Jriver sources though, as I have plenty of sources that can't benefit from it, unfortunately. (Apple TV, XBOX, etc.)

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darkstar757*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2280#post_23553426
> 
> 
> BROLIC,
> 
> 
> I Would like to thank you for ruining my KEF Q900s. LOL I am now trying to pinch pennies to get a pair of focus se's. If you can help me sell my kefs and subs I would gladly help you build a system and configure it for you as repayment for your help. LMK
> 
> 
> Darkstar


 

LOLLLLL!!!  Hey man, glad you enjoyed the Focus SE's.  I may actually know someone interested in the KEFs.  I'll shoot you the details. Your server system is a force of nature...if you're helping out, I'd definitely go the custom build route.  You're running what, RAID Fifty in your command center? lol


----------



## BrolicBeast


Capital Audio Fest 2013 is this weekend!

First Room: Legacy Audio


----------



## Darkstar757

I also have a svs sub and a Pioneer Elite VSX-32 Receiver for sale as well. I am really trying to move this stuff to make way for the SE's!!!!


----------



## Waboman

Those are some pretty serious PC rigs you're considering. Then again, I expect nothing less from the Brolic.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2250#post_23547439
> 
> 
> Turned off the HDMI audio option in the Oppo BDP-105 and ran multi-channel analog to the Marantz 8801 with Audyssey off--for no other reason that the fact that I'm tired of using my 105 like a 103 for movies.  I wanted to put those DACS to work and get my money's worth.  I haven't had much listening time since I made this change on Thursday, but I definitely plan on getting a few movies in this weekend.  I have the strange urge to re-watch Oz, even though I just saw it two weeks ago (which is the equivalent of "yesterday" in movie terms). I've been enjoying 2-channel audio for quite some time via the XLR outputs on the Oppo, sans Audyssey.  I've been researching room correction (in the context of whether it should be used for the entire frequency range) and what I've been finding has been interesting.  I think I'm going to spring for an Antimode after I snag some subs, and leave the mids and highs un-equalized...



HDMI has been turned right back on...going analog-only for multi-channel straight from the Oppo 105 sounded fine with normal material, but with more demanding material, bass was...horrible. I fine-tuned the settings in the Oppo, but to no avail. HDMI is back in business and sounding better than ever.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2280#post_23560730
> 
> 
> HDMI has been turned right back on...going analog-only for multi-channel straight from the Oppo 105 sounded fine with normal material, but with more demanding material, bass was...horrible. I fine-tuned the settings in the Oppo, but to no avail. HDMI is back in business and sounding better than ever.



Horrible by comparison, or horrible period? If the latter, that seems odd.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2280#post_23561531
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible by comparison, or horrible period? If the latter, that seems odd.


 

Horrible by comparison--if I had never heard it through HDMI, then it would be fine; but having heard it through HDMI, there was no comparison.  I matched the 8801's speaker distance settings 1:1 (required for the multi-channel analog outs), and still the bass was non-existent.  Don't get me wrong--output via the XLR's is still stellar for 2-channel.  It's the only way I listen these days...but for 5.1 multi-channel out, there may be a setting I'm missing somewhere, but it just doesn't cut it.  I'm sticking with HDMI for multi-channel.


----------



## BrolicBeast


Just saw Jack the Giant Killer 3D....I'm pretty sure that movie's soundtrack was layered over one long 35Hz tone. lol...bass for days! I've recently been doing my listening at reference level, but I had to turn this one back down to my previous norm of -5db.  My ears threatened to walk out on me. 







  I wouldn't want to damage them the day before CAF, over which I am extremely excited.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2280#post_23564491
> 
> 
> Just saw Jack the Giant Killer 3D....I'm pretty sure that movie's soundtrack was layered over one long 35Hz tone. lol...bass for days! I've recently been doing my listening at reference level, but I had to turn this one back down to my previous norm of -5db.  My ears threatened to walk out on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't want to damage them the day before CAF, over which I am extremely excited.



Sounds like someone is still enjoying there new toys







And kudos on the Oppo 105 for 2/ch and letting the 8801 take care of multi ch via hdmi


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2280#post_23565169
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like someone is still enjoying there new toys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And kudos on the Oppo 105 for 2/ch and letting the 8801 take care of multi ch via hdmi


 

Oh yes, very much still enjoying the new toys!  Yeah man--for 2-channel I use the USB input on the Oppo 105 to receive a signal from my computer (powered and controlled by Jriver), and then the Oppo pushes the audio via XLR to the XLR inputs on the 8801.  i do my 2-channel listening in direct mode (no Audyssey) and I put both the 8801 and the Oppo 105 in pure audio/pure direct modes so the video processing is turned off for both devices completely.  I take my 2-channel very seriously--but I take my multi-channel just as seriously, hence, HDMI!!!  I do keep Audyssey engaged on the media server input, since I love it for movies. (I also love Dynamic EQ as well, for those late-night movie sessions).


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2280#post_23565371
> 
> 
> Oh yes, very much still enjoying the new toys!  Yeah man--for 2-channel I use the USB input on the Oppo 105 to receive a signal from my computer (powered and controlled by Jriver), and then the Oppo pushes the audio via XLR to the XLR inputs on the 8801.  i do my 2-channel listening in direct mode (no Audyssey) and I put both the 8801 and the Oppo 105 in pure audio/pure direct modes so the video processing is turned off for both devices completely.  I take my 2-channel very seriously--but I take my multi-channel just as seriously, hence, HDMI!!!  I do keep Audyssey engaged on the media server input, since I love it for movies. (I also love Dynamic EQ as well, for those late-night movie sessions).



I couldn't agree more! I assigned the 105's balanced outs to the "Cd" input on the 8801 and do indeed run it "Pure Direct" this has been especially the case with properly placed mains and room treatments , I also set the 105 to DSD for sacd and its hdmi audio to Bitstream ( as it the 8801 has more Dynamic impact upon a/b comparisons to lpcm). How are you configuring the two? After considerable listening to the mentioned methods have yielded the best results in my room.


----------



## Geoff4RFC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2130#post_23447543
> 
> 
> Unboxing Video: Emotiva XPR-1 Monoblock Amplifier



Hey Beast, just to let you know, I won't be pushing any 1000 watters just yet however, I am acquiring a 2nd XPA-2, when run in bridged mode for mono blocks, they crank out 860wpc. The A9's are looking fwd to it.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2280#post_23567176
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more! I assigned the 105's balanced outs to the "Cd" input on the 8801 and do indeed run it "Pure Direct" this has been especially the case with properly placed mains and room treatments , I also set the 105 to DSD for sacd and its hdmi audio to Bitstream ( as it the 8801 has more Dynamic impact upon a/b comparisons to lpcm). How are you configuring the two? After considerable listening to the mentioned methods have yielded the best results in my room.


 

I actually have my Oppo set to PCM.  Bitstream and PCM offer identical sound quality, with the caveat that LPCM is a little quieter* *than PCM (which generally leads to higher perceived sound quality).  Dmark1, Craigjohn, Mikeduke, and I tested this out at a G2G earlier this year.  A small volume adjustment gets them to the same levels. I use PCM because I run my HTPC through my Oppo's HDMI-1 input.  I actually haven't fiddled with my DSD settings in a long time.  I only have one SACD (that I can find)--all my music is a combination of High resolution files from HD tracks, and ripped redbook CD's.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geoff4RFC*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2280#post_23572547
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Beast, just to let you know, I won't be pushing any 1000 watters just yet however, I am acquiring a 2nd XPA-2, when run in bridged mode for mono blocks, they crank out 860wpc. The A9's are looking fwd to it.


 

Greetings Geoff!  Ah, running two XPA-2's in bridged mode is a great way to seduce your speakers into unbridled output!  Be sure to post pics in your thread once you've got the second one installed! #TeamEmo


----------



## BrolicBeast


Capital Audio Fest was such a remarkable experience.  Since it was in my neck of the woods, I was able to go both Friday and Sunday. I enjoyed great vendors, great people, and some really great equipment. It's funny--I brought Ms. Brolic with me, and quite a few vendors remembered us from AXPONA.  Well, they remembered *her.  *I would walk in first, and the vendors would give me the "welcome, come in" greeting, but when they saw her walk in after me, it became "Hey you guys!!!" lolol....'twas quite comical.  I'm very proud of her--she was asking some pretty complex questions about audio--particularly in the Janszen, GT Audio, and Sonic Hemisphere rooms.  I sat back with pride as she engaged in discussions regarding reflections, treatments, crossovers, etc.  oft-times taking over the room (she's an aggressive speaker--in her line of work, she has to be).  I was so proud 









 

Let me tell you--the mobile phone app "Shazam" is an audio lovers best friend at an audio show.  Anytime I heard a song I loved, I whipped out my phone, Shazam'd it, and I now have a list of songs/artists that I need to work through.  The Legacy room had the best sound (and not only because I'm a Legacy product owner), and just like at AXPONA, I absolutely loved the Sonic Hemisphere room.  Their speakers are really fun to listen to--If I ever buy speaker for another room (i.e. family room of the next house), I'll definitely be snagging a pair.  Their speakers weren't as refined as the legacies, but they come pretty darn close at $5k/pair.  

 

Also interestingly enough, I listened to a number of "well marketed" speakers that just do not live up to the hype.  I did fall in love with a Plinius CD player that I may actually pursue if my media server ever explodes.  I planned to get 5 or 6 surround-sound music blu rays from a 4th floor vendor, but as we were talking, someone *more important *walked into the room, and mid-sentence, he walked away from me to go greet this apparent VIP.  She said "Oh no, I don't want to interrupt you--we can talk later" and this joker replied "oh no, it's ok." The New Yorker in me flared up for a few seconds, and I almost called him out on it, but instead, I tossed the stack of blu rays back onto the table, and walked away.  What a great weekend though--I can't wait for CAF next year!!!!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2280#post_23574526
> 
> 
> Capital Audio Fest was such a remarkable experience.  Since it was in my neck of the woods, I was able to go both Friday and Sunday. I enjoyed great vendors, great people, and some really great equipment. It's funny--I brought Ms. Brolic with me, and quite a few vendors remembered us from AXPONA.  Well, they remembered
> *her.  *
> I would walk in first, and the vendors would give me the "welcome, come in" greeting, but when they saw her walk in after me, it became "Hey you guys!!!" lolol....'twas quite comical.  I'm very proud of her--she was asking some pretty complex questions about audio--particularly in the Janszen, GT Audio, and Sonic Hemisphere rooms.  I sat back with pride as she engaged in discussions regarding reflections, treatments, crossovers, etc.  oft-times taking over the room (she's an aggressive speaker--in her line of work, she has to be).
> I was so proud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell you--the mobile phone app "Shazam" is an audio lovers best friend at an audio show.  Anytime I heard a song I loved, I whipped out my phone, Shazam'd it, and I now have a list of songs/artists that I need to work through.  The Legacy room had the best sound (and not only because I'm a Legacy product owner), and just like at AXPONA, I absolutely loved the Sonic Hemisphere room.  Their speakers are really fun to listen to--If I ever buy speaker for another room (i.e. family room of the next house), I'll definitely be snagging a pair.  Their speakers weren't as refined as the legacies, but they come pretty darn close at $5k/pair.
> 
> 
> Also interestingly enough, I listened to a number of "well marketed" speakers that just do not live up to the hype.  I did fall in love with a Plinius CD player that I may actually pursue if my media server ever explodes.  I planned to get 5 or 6 surround-sound music blu rays from a 4th floor vendor, but as we were talking, someone _more important _walked into the room, and mid-sentence, he walked away from me to go greet this apparent VIP.  She said "Oh no, I don't want to interrupt you--we can talk later" and this joker replied "oh no, it's ok." The New Yorker in me flared up for a few seconds, and I almost called him out on it, but instead, I tossed the stack of blu rays back onto the table, and walked away.  What a great weekend though--I can't wait for CAF next year!!!!



That kind of thing can happen at these shows. If a reviewer or some other such person comes in, they can (even if they protest or defer) get bumped up over anyone already in the room. That's too bad. Perhaps you can find those BDs for less elsewhere.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2280#post_23574526
> 
> 
> I planned to get 5 or 6 surround-sound music blu rays from a 4th floor vendor, but as we were talking, someone _more important _walked into the room, and mid-sentence, he walked away from me to go greet this apparent VIP.  She said "Oh no, I don't want to interrupt you--we can talk later" and this joker replied "oh no, it's ok." The New Yorker in me flared up for a few seconds, and I almost called him out on it, but instead, I tossed the stack of blu rays back onto the table, and walked away.  What a great weekend though--I can't wait for CAF next year!!!!



Oh man thats rude, you should of called him out on it and embarrass him. He lost a sale.


----------



## DMark1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2280#post_23565371
> 
> 
> Oh yes, very much still enjoying the new toys!  Yeah man--for 2-channel I use the USB input on the Oppo 105 to receive a signal from my computer (powered and controlled by Jriver), and then the Oppo pushes the audio via XLR to the XLR inputs on the 8801.  i do my 2-channel listening in direct mode (no Audyssey) and I put both the 8801 and the Oppo 105 in pure audio/pure direct modes so the video processing is turned off for both devices completely.  I take my 2-channel very seriously--but I take my multi-channel just as seriously, hence, HDMI!!!  I do keep Audyssey engaged on the media server input, since I love it for movies. (I also love Dynamic EQ as well, for those late-night movie sessions).



Hi Matt, I have been wanting to do this same thing in my system for a while now, but haven't had the time to make it happen yet. The one time I tried it with the Onkyo 5508's XLR inputs, I could not get any sound to come out. I'm not sure what setting is messed up in either the Oppo or the Onkyo. ( This was just with the Oppo as the source, but I'd like to run a USB input from my Baetis server for the 2 channel stuff.)


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2280#post_23574549
> 
> 
> 
> That kind of thing can happen at these shows. If a reviewer or some other such person comes in, they can (even if they protest or defer) get bumped up over anyone already in the room. That's too bad. Perhaps you can find those BDs for less elsewhere.


 

Yeah--it definitely was my only bad experience at the show though, but I'll definitely use Amazon to get the surround sound blu rays that I can remember.  Everything else was spectacular--congrats to Gary for throwing a remarkable 2013 CAF.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2280#post_23577585
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man thats rude, you should of called him out on it and embarrass him. He lost a sale.


 

It was extremely rude!  I thought about calling him out--and I even thought about going back later in the day (this was on Friday), but ultimately decided against it.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2280#post_23577915
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Matt, I have been wanting to do this same thing in my system for a while now, but haven't had the time to make it happen yet. The one time I tried it with the Onkyo 5508's XLR inputs, I could not get any sound to come out. I'm not sure what setting is messed up in either the Oppo or the Onkyo. ( This was just with the Oppo as the source, but I'd like to run a USB input from my Baetis server for the 2 channel stuff.)


 

Hey Dennis, when I was using my Integra 80.2, I encountered the same issue; there is a special setting on your Onkyo 5508 that must be activated in order to render the balanced XLR inputs functional--and, oddly enough, it can only be activated using the remote.  There's a button on the remote that says Home.  Press that and scroll through the options (this may or may not only work on the 5508 LCD) until you see an option that says 'Audio Selector"select enter on Audio Selector--then, scroll again until you've selected "Balanced."  The XLR inputs will work flawlessly after that.


----------



## DMark1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2310#post_23577993
> 
> 
> Hey Dennis, when I was using my Integra 80.2, I encountered the same issue; there is a special setting on your Onkyo 5508 that must be activated in order to render the balanced XLR inputs functional--and, oddly enough, it can only be activated using the remote.  There's a button on the remote that says Home.  Press that and scroll through the options (this may or may not only work on the 5508 LCD) until you see an option that says 'Audio Selector"select enter on Audio Selector--then, scroll again until you've selected "Balanced."  The XLR inputs will work flawlessly after that.



SWEET! I figured it was a setting option somewhere. I'll give that a try. Thanks!


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2280#post_23577585
> 
> 
> Oh man thats rude, you should of called him out on it and embarrass him. He lost a sale.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2310#post_23577993
> 
> 
> 
> It was extremely rude!  I thought about calling him out--and I even thought about going back later in the day (this was on Friday), but ultimately decided against it.



Best to be the bigger person and walk away. Vote with your wallet. Confrontation doesn't solve anything even though it might feel good. I'd rather go shoot people in a game anyway lol.


----------



## JackDiesel14




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2280#post_23550645
> 
> 
> For the last few days, movies have been occasionally skipping and stuttering on my 4 year old powerhouse machine.  I've thought about doing another build, but I quickly realized that I just don't have the will or the time to build computers anymore...
> 
> Steiger Dynamics to the rescue?  Maybe...I have some research to do.  I've been out of the game for quite some time.



Hopefully you haven't committed to Steiger Dynamics yet. Check out this site, Assassin HTPC . And he's an active avsforum member so you get the added benefit of supporting the community.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2310#post_23578169
> 
> 
> 
> SWEET! I figured it was a setting option somewhere. I'll give that a try. Thanks!


 

No problem!  Let me know how it works out!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2310#post_23581385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best to be the bigger person and walk away. Vote with your wallet. Confrontation doesn't solve anything even though it might feel good. I'd rather go shoot people in a game anyway lol.


 

I agree--in the end, I decided to be the bigger person and not purchase his wares--as enticing as those surround-sound blu rays were.  I can always get them else-where.  Plus, I have a few great surround blu rays already.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackDiesel14*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2310#post_23581796
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully you haven't committed to Steiger Dynamics yet. Check out this site, Assassin HTPC . And he's an active avsforum member so you get the added benefit of supporting the community.


 

Greetings Jack Diesel, I have made no committments yet. I've definitely heard of Assassin PC and they are also being considered--the offer a spectacular value; however, I'm willing to pay a little extra for the superior aesthetics and flashy water-cooling of the Steiger Dynamics machine.  That being said, another consideration is for me to just buy a large NAS box, and connect to a moderately powerful PC I purchased in 2012--it's a Windows 7 machine, and is quite fast.  If I went this route, I'd save myself quite a bit of money.....but I'd have to hire someone to *safely* run an ethernet cable from my upstairs office (location of modem) all the way down to the theater.  I normally do wire runs myself, but not vertical multi-level runs.  I'm too afraid I'll hit a pipe or cut electrical wire by mistake.


----------



## BrolicBeast


Finally getting rid of the Credenza--the last bastion of living-room-ness in my theater.  I'm having a Sound Anchor stand built for the massive Legacy Marquis HD center channel and, once that arrives, the Monsterblocks (my endearing nickname or the XPR-1 monoblocks) will go on the inside of the speakers to make room for two, rather hefty, subwoofer additions.  Seaton Sound, of course


----------



## pcweber111

Muwahaha, the transformation is almost complete!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2310#post_23606260
> 
> 
> Muwahaha, the transformation is almost complete!



Lol....very true! I'll soon need to remove the text "Living Room" from the thread title.


----------



## SeekingNirvana

You gonna run the new F2 HP+?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeekingNirvana*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2310#post_23606763
> 
> 
> You gonna run the new F2 HP+?


HP+Slave...skipping the F2 design this time around man.


----------



## jenkzy56

Hey Matt

what is this slave thing I keep seeing?

is this something new from Seton?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jenkzy56*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2310#post_23606953
> 
> 
> Hey Matt
> 
> what is this slave thing I keep seeing?
> 
> is this something new from Seton?


Yeah bro!!!  A new HP+ model that comes with a 4kw amp built in so a passive (slave) Submersive can be connected without the need to be plugged into a wall socket.  It doesn't always output 4kw though; when one submersive HP+ is in use, you get performance pretty similar to the current HP amp (around 2.4kw), but when the passive slave amp is added, the Ohms dip to 2 (i think) and--in a industry model of efficiency--you get 4000w to share between the two subwoofers.  A nifty design, to be sure.

 

Edit: Here's a link to the thread on Seaton's forum.   Pretty awesome stuff.


----------



## SeekingNirvana

I'm going back and forth between the F2 and the subM. The F2 looks pretty bad a$$ and I would like to show it off, but I can save a little coin if I go subM. Any reason you went the way you did?


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeekingNirvana*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2310#post_23607207
> 
> 
> I'm going back and forth between the F2 and the subM. The F2 looks pretty bad a$$ and I would like to show it off, but I can save a little coin if I go subM. Any reason you went the way you did?



If I went Submersive I feel the same way. I like the f2 looks but the cost of the HP!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2310#post_23606965
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah bro!!!  A new HP+ model that comes with a 4kw amp built in so a passive (slave) amp can be connected without the need to be plugged into a wall socket.  It doesn't always output 4kw though; when one submersive HP+ is in use, you get performance pretty similar to the current HP amp (around 2.4kw), but when the passive slave amp is added, the Ohms dip to 2 (i think) and--in a industry model of efficiency--you get 4000w to share between the two subwoofers.  A nifty design, to be sure.
> 
> 
> Edit: Here's a link to the thread on Seaton's forum.   Pretty awesome stuff.



I thought it was the 4000 watt speaker plate amp and somehow he has it set up to only utilize full power when the slave is plugged in


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeekingNirvana*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2310#post_23607207
> 
> 
> I'm going back and forth between the F2 and the subM. The F2 looks pretty bad a$$ and I would like to show it off, but I can save a little coin if I go subM. Any reason you went the way you did?



After being an owner of dual Rosenut F2's (and loving the aesthetics of them), I want this round of Submersives to be a little more low-key in the room. That, plus the $500 in savings led me to the standard form factor this time.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2310#post_23607210
> 
> 
> If I went Submersive I feel the same way. I like the f2 looks but the cost of the HP!



The performance is identical....it all comes down to whether the different look justifies the cost! It certainly has for me in the past!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2310#post_23607217
> 
> 
> I thought it was the 4000 watt speaker plate amp and somehow he has it set up to only utilize full power when the slave is plugged in



Yup, that's what I wrote......doesn't tap into full power unless both subs are in use. A great, efficient design!


Edit: that's what I INTENDED to write. lol....I'll change the wording! Thanks!


----------



## prepress

Now that the Emotivas have had a pretty decent time to break in more, how has the sound changed?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2310#post_23606201
> 
> *Finally getting rid of the Credenza*--the last bastion of living-room-ness in my theater.  I'm having a Sound Anchor stand built for the massive Legacy Marquis HD center channel and, once that arrives, the Monsterblocks (my endearing nickname or the XPR-1 monoblocks) will go on the *inside of the speakers* to make room for two, rather hefty, subwoofer additions.  Seaton Sound, of course



No more credenza. Ah, that is a major move. I remember how it was when I got rid of my Hooker cabinet. _Very_ liberating, though also a reminder of the wasted money, since I replaced the Hooker with the rack _it_ replaced. I could have saved the $865, ultimately. I would advise—don't look back!


But wait. How are the XPR-1s going _inside of the speakers_? I REALLY hope that's a typo.


----------



## Done Deal DR

Hey Brolic, I've been following your thread for quite sometime and am left impressed time and time again. I have a living room theater quickly spiraling to no man's land as well, though with decidedly more modest gear. One thing we do have in common is that I ordered a Sound Anchor stand for my center channel stand at almost exactly the same time as you and just got rid of my old component/tv stand that was the last remnant of the living room aesthetic. It cleans up the front a lot.


I ordered a VCC5 style stand for my Klipsch RC-64 II, what did you order for that beast? Hoping the stand comes in the next couple weeks.


To the poster above me, I believe he means placing the amps to the inside of the speaker, as in if you're looking at the screen wall to the right of the left channel and to the left of the right channel. Not physically inside the Legacies. LOL


----------



## SeekingNirvana

Not literally......but placement. At least that's what I take from it


----------



## SeekingNirvana

I'm using my iPhone and didn't refresh it, so I didn't see the post above me. But yea what he said.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Done Deal DR*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2310#post_23615350
> 
> 
> Hey Brolic, I've been following your thread for quite sometime and am left impressed time and time again. I have a living room theater quickly spiraling to no man's land as well, though with decidedly more modest gear. One thing we do have in common is that I ordered a Sound Anchor stand for my center channel stand at almost exactly the same time as you and just got rid of my old component/tv stand that was the last remnant of the living room aesthetic. It cleans up the front a lot.
> 
> 
> I ordered a VCC5 style stand for my Klipsch RC-64 II, what did you order for that beast? Hoping the stand comes in the next couple weeks.
> 
> 
> To the poster above me, I believe he means placing the amps to the inside of the speaker, as in if you're looking at the screen wall to the right of the left channel and to the left of the right channel. Not physically inside the Legacies. LOL



You're right, of course. But I just HAD to jump on that one!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2310#post_23614764
> 
> 
> Now that the Emotivas have had a pretty decent time to break in more, how has the sound changed?



Absolutely.....the sound did indeed improve quite a bit after the first couple of months in the system.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2310#post_23614772
> 
> 
> No more credenza. Ah, that is a major move. I remember how it was when I got rid of my Hooker cabinet. _Very_ liberating, though also a reminder of the wasted money, since I replaced the Hooker with the rack _it_ replaced. I could have saved the $865, ultimately. I would advise—don't look back!
> 
> 
> But wait. How are the XPR-1s going _inside of the speakers_? I REALLY hope that's a typo.



Yeah man, no credenza is a big move for me! In your situation, it wasn' a total loss...you got some good years out of the hooker (that sentence sound so dirty, but it's so clean).


Lol...these monsterblocks could probably fit under the legacies, but mercy...they would degrade the woofer excursion if they went inside them! Lol


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Done Deal DR*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2310#post_23615350
> 
> 
> Hey Brolic, I've been following your thread for quite sometime and am left impressed time and time again. I have a living room theater quickly spiraling to no man's land as well, though with decidedly more modest gear. One thing we do have in common is that I ordered a Sound Anchor stand for my center channel stand at almost exactly the same time as you and just got rid of my old component/tv stand that was the last remnant of the living room aesthetic. It cleans up the front a lot.
> 
> 
> I ordered a VCC5 style stand for my Klipsch RC-64 II, what did you order for that beast? Hoping the stand comes in the next couple weeks.
> 
> 
> To the poster above me, I believe he means placing the amps to the inside of the speaker, as in if you're looking at the screen wall to the right of the left channel and to the left of the right channel. Not physically inside the Legacies. LOL



Awesome and I appreciate the compliment!! It looks like I joined a "down with furniture" movement! I'm getting the Studio center channel stand...the one with adjustable height and tilt.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeekingNirvana*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2310#post_23615406
> 
> 
> Not literally......but placement. At least that's what I take from it




Sir yes sir!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2310#post_23615824
> 
> 
> You're right, of course. But I just HAD to jump on that one!



Lol...I hear ya...I was a little vague in my use of the word "inside."


----------



## Done Deal DR

Furniture is over rated... LOL


----------



## MIkeDuke

Like I have said, getting rid of that monster wall unit that I had and getting more appropriate stands was a huge difference maker for me. Mark S and a few others had a hand in pushing me over to get rid of it and have my room setup the way it is now. I am glad I followed their advice.


----------



## wkingincharge

Gotta love those wall units for purpose they serve but if you really have a extensive A/V setup like many have on here you eventually get rid of it because most of the time it can't support the weight/space required of everything and truthfully when its gone those speakers sound so much better without the additional boundaries surrounding them.


Brolic I will say there should be awards given to A/V equipment upgrades and room changes for that year and you would be in the running lol!!!


Just great progress in general!!!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Done Deal DR*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2310#post_23616995
> 
> 
> Furniture is over rated... LOL


 

LOL--I do agree!!!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2310#post_23617107
> 
> 
> Like I have said, getting rid of that monster wall unit that I had and getting more appropriate stands was a huge difference maker for me. Mark S and a few others had a hand in pushing me over to get rid of it and have my room setup the way it is now. I am glad I followed their advice.


 

Yeah man, that wall unit was wall-sized bro!  Although this credenza has a lower profile, it's still a point of reflections in the room, so off it must go!!!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2310#post_23618543
> 
> 
> Gotta love those wall units for purpose they serve but if you really have a extensive A/V setup like many have on here you eventually get rid of it because most of the time it can't support the weight/space required of everything and truthfully when its gone those speakers sound so much better without the additional boundaries surrounding them.
> 
> 
> Brolic I will say there should be awards given to A/V equipment upgrades and room changes for that year and you would be in the running lol!!!
> 
> 
> Just great progress in general!!!!!


 

Thanks a lot man.....from the exact same angle, the room looks VERY different when I first started this thread....



to its current state:

 



 

I'm proud of the progress, as all of us on this thread should be.  None of our systems look the way they did when they first started! 

 

BTW, i'm sitting tight for pics of that new completed room of yours!!


----------



## MIkeDuke

Yea, your room looks fantastic Matt. Something to really enjoy.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2310#post_23625048
> 
> 
> Yea, your room looks fantastic Matt. Something to really enjoy.


 

Thanks Mike!  I think I'm going to be up in NY this fall, so I'll be sure to touch base with you when I'm on my way back.  I really look forward to hearing those Focals.  i think it's great that your system is in a smaller room because the treatments take up more surface area and there are less reflective surfaces.


----------



## BrolicBeast


One must wonder about life's priorities.  I refused to spend $4 on a stick of cocoa butter (which my very dry hands sorely needed), but will eliminate all notions of fiscal preservation when it's time to secure a new Home Theater product.  If the way I viewed that $4 stick of cocoa butter is the way women view the gear we purchase for this hobby, then things start to really makes sense...









 

I still think four bucks was way too much for *any* moisturizing agent that does not begin with *K* and end with *Y*.


----------



## pcweber111

lol well that's one way of looking at it. I'll agree btw.










As for me I find myself in a somewhat similar situation. I look at cereal and get mad at the cost of a box but dang it if I don't think twice about spending on my home theater system or gaming computer or blurays, etc.. $10 lunch too much? Yep. $10 for a new digital download game on PSN or XBLA? Yes please. My son hates shopping with me lol.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2310#post_23625219
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike!  I think I'm going to be up in NY this fall, so I'll be sure to touch base with you when I'm on my way back.  I really look forward to hearing those Focals.  i think it's great that your system is in a smaller room because the treatments take up more surface area and there are less reflective surfaces.


Keep me posted. Hopefully I will have the Integra back in my system and all setup by then but one never knows







.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2340#post_23625275
> 
> 
> lol well that's one way of looking at it. I'll agree btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for me I find myself in a somewhat similar situation. I look at cereal and get mad at the cost of a box but dang it if I don't think twice about spending on my home theater system or gaming computer or blurays, etc.. $10 lunch too much? Yep. $10 for a new digital download game on PSN or XBLA? Yes please. My son hates shopping with me lol.



I do the same thing. Last night I was getting some groceries for lunches at work so I don't spend extra eating out. I jumped down the coffee aisle to grab some creamer. I decided to stick with black coffee after I seen the prices were more than I anticipated (i usually drink it black, creamer was going to be a bonus). Yet I have 2.5k in my sub fund right now. And I plan on covering nearly the entire JTR 212 Noesis LCR purchase in March with a profit sharing cash bonus. But I would rather have amazing sound then fufu tasting coffee


----------



## prepress

A serious home theater set-up. I actually had a flash of popcorn just now looking at the most recent pictures. I hope you keep plenty on hand for when you watch stuff. Not the movie theater stuff, which is a nutritional disaster. You need the good stuff. Orville Redenbacher popped in a Whirly Pop!


Even without the popcorn that is a heavy-hitting theater, Brolic. Congratulations!


P.S. I agree. Don't put the Emotivas inside the Legacys.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2340#post_23625275
> 
> 
> lol well that's one way of looking at it. I'll agree btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for me I find myself in a somewhat similar situation. I look at cereal and get mad at the cost of a box but dang it if I don't think twice about spending on my home theater system or gaming computer or blurays, etc.. $10 lunch too much? Yep. $10 for a new digital download game on PSN or XBLA? Yes please. My son hates shopping with me lol.



Lol....it's all rational...to us!!!!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2340#post_23625364
> 
> 
> Keep me posted. Hopefully I will have the Integra back in my system and all setup by then but one never knows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Will do, buddy. I'm sure it'll be back by then 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2340#post_23625466
> 
> 
> I do the same thing. Last night I was getting some groceries for lunches at work so I don't spend extra eating out. I jumped down the coffee aisle to grab some creamer. I decided to stick with black coffee after I seen the prices were more than I anticipated (i usually drink it black, creamer was going to be a bonus). Yet I have 2.5k in my sub fund right now. And I plan on covering nearly the entire JTR 212 Noesis LCR purchase in March with a profit sharing cash bonus. But I would rather have amazing sound then fufu tasting coffee



Lol...as you thunder through next year's blockbusters, be sure to sip black coffee as you remember that you're hearing what truly matters!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2340#post_23625844
> 
> 
> A serious home theater set-up. I actually had a flash of popcorn just now looking at the most recent pictures. I hope you keep plenty on hand for when you watch stuff. Not the movie theater stuff, which is a nutritional disaster. You need the good stuff. Orville Redenbacher popped in a Whirly Pop!
> 
> 
> Even without the popcorn that is a heavy-hitting theater, Brolic. Congratulations!
> 
> 
> P.S. I agree. Don't put the Emotivas inside the Legacys.



Thanks man! Ah, popcorn! Lol.....dude, every time I watch a movie with the Mrs, I have to drive to Arundel Mills mall beforehand..there's a special Kiosk that sells unbelievable movie-style popcorn. I generally don't mind the drive, and it REALLY increases the movie theater experience!


Speaking of which, I mentioned this in the Local meet thread but haven't posted here: on Sunday, 9/15, I'm going to be throwing a movie event at my place...the movie is going to be....*drumroll*.....Star Trek Into Darkness!!! I plan to screen it in 2D, but. If the group isn't astronomical, I'll screen it in 3D. Anyone interested in taking a trip to the DC area is welcome to PM me. I plan to "press play" at around 3pm, but early arrivals are more than welcome for demos and fun and lots of Popcorn will be present! Lol.


----------



## SupaKats

Sounds like you need your own popcorn machine.


----------



## COACH2369

I can help you out there. Remember, I work for Gold Medal Products Co. You would be surprised how inexpensive a nice, commercial grade popcorn for your home can cost.







We are the #1 choice for all the major theater chains....


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SupaKats*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2340#post_23626412
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need your own popcorn machine.



Yesssss! I must seek this saver of gas, also known as a Popcorn machine!...


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2340#post_23626489
> 
> 
> I can help you out there. Remember, I work for Gold Medal Products Co. You would be surprised how inexpensive a nice, commercial grade popcorn for your home can cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are the #1 choice for all the major theater chains....



Dude!!!!! We gotta talk.....I shall PM you in the AM with some reqs.


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2310#post_23624679
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot man.....from the exact same angle, the room looks VERY different when I first started this thread....
> 
> 
> 
> to its current state:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm proud of the progress, as all of us on this thread should be.  None of our systems look the way they did when they first started!
> 
> 
> BTW, i'm sitting tight for pics of that new completed room of yours!!



Great perspective there of your progress!!! We are all constantly learning and evolving to make minor or major tweaks so it never really stops lol!!!


Pics and updates are coming soon from me!!! Just working on walls and ceiling wiring, then paint/carpet (letting the Mrs get involved on that) got to be dark lol!!! and then start re-installing all the old goodies with new add-ons before NFL season gets into full swing.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2310#post_23625248
> 
> 
> One must wonder about life's priorities.  I refused to spend $4 on a stick of cocoa butter (which my very dry hands sorely needed), but will eliminate all notions of fiscal preservation when it's time to secure a new Home Theater product.  If the way I viewed that $4 stick of cocoa butter is the way women view the gear we purchase for this hobby, then things start to really makes sense...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still think four bucks was way too much for _any_ moisturizing agent that does not begin with _K_ and end with _Y_.



Lol that is so true. I will be going shopping with my wife and she will take me clothes shopping and everything to me seems very expensive " that's way too much for a jumper " " no way I'm paying $250 for a pair of shoes ".


But I had no problems buying a lumagen 2041 or Aq cables or even another oppo.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2340#post_23626565
> 
> 
> 
> Great perspective there of your progress!!! We are all constantly learning and evolving to make minor or major tweaks so it never really stops lol!!!
> 
> 
> Pics and updates are coming soon from me!!! Just working on walls and ceiling wiring, then paint/carpet (letting the Mrs get involved on that) got to be dark lol!!! and then start re-installing all the old goodies with new add-ons before NFL season gets into full swing.


 

Thanks man, and yes indeed--it's a constant evolution. That sounds like some fun progress in your new room, and GOOD IDEA on letting the Mrs. get involved in the paint/carpet.  She'll love the room more if she plays a role in its creation! But wait.....did I hear.....NEW ADD ONS??? Nice...I look forward to finding out what those are.  (I'd definitely suggest more Crowsons if you're adding a lot more seating.)

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2340#post_23626639
> 
> 
> 
> Lol that is so true. I will be going shopping with my wife and she will take me clothes shopping and everything to me seems very expensive " that's way too much for a jumper " " no way I'm paying $250 for a pair of shoes ".
> 
> 
> But I had no problems buying a lumagen 2041 or Aq cables or even another oppo.


 

LOL....precisely!  I could never pay $250 for shoes, but I'll pay $350 for a PS Audio power cable. lol.....This is the way of our world. As you mention Lumagen, I still haven't yet scooped up the Calman package man...I know you're a master at calibration these days. I'm looking forward to CEDIA--hoping UHD projectors go on sale to the masses.  I'd sell my RS56 for a true UHD projector....but It would take some serious research.  I love the way the RS56 does 3D (way better than my RS45 did 3D) so my first UHD projector must do 3D at least a little better than the RS56 for me to pursue.  How about you, Frank?  Would you sell your RS60 and shoot for a UHD projector if UHD projectors got announced at CEDIA this year?


----------



## MIkeDuke

Just want to echo again what everybody has said that your room should really be fantastic now. And of course you will know when I get the Integra back and we will try and work something out for you to drop by.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2340#post_23627629
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....precisely!  I could never pay $250 for shoes, but I'll pay $350 for a PS Audio power cable. lol.....This is the way of our world. As you mention Lumagen, I still haven't yet scooped up the Calman package man...I know you're a master at calibration these days. I'm looking forward to CEDIA--hoping UHD projectors go on sale to the masses.  I'd sell my RS56 for a true UHD projector....but It would take some serious research.  I love the way the RS56 does 3D (way better than my RS45 did 3D) so my first UHD projector must do 3D at least a little better than the RS56 for me to pursue.  How about you, Frank?  Would you sell your RS60 and shoot for a UHD projector if UHD projectors got announced at CEDIA this year?



Yes count me in at looking at another projector soon I hate my RS60u, not the Pq but its intermittent fault of not turning on at times.


What's your thoughts on M&K S150 MK II ?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2340#post_23627694
> 
> 
> Just want to echo again what everybody has said that your room should really be fantastic now. And of course you will know when I get the Integra back and we will try and work something out for you to drop by.


 

Thanks Mike--I look forward to dropping by.  Since you have a well-treated room, do you find yourself turning Audyssey off for some material? Or do you keep it on 100% of the time? Maybe a sharp divide (On for movies, off for music)?  I've been recently keeping it off for music, and on for movies.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2340#post_23627700
> 
> 
> 
> Yes count me in at looking at another projector soon I hate my RS60u, not the Pq but its intermittent fault of not turning on at times.
> 
> 
> What's your thoughts on M&K S150 MK II ?


 

Whoa, problems with the RS60u?  I'm sorry to hear that man!  It's still udner warranty, right?  You should be able to get that fixed, free of charge (except for shipping).  I've read a couple positive reviews on that M&K system--it's supposed to be great for its size, but I would imagine that your current system would surpass it three-fold in performance--especially in a room as large as yours.  Are you considering adding it to the game room?  If so, it should be a great addition for those Wii U sessions!


----------



## MIkeDuke

Hey Matt, when I listen to music, I normally just put it bypass mode so only my L\R speakers are playing and I am pretty sure that turns of Audyssey. First, I like the sound stage better in my room just listening to the two speakers. Second, while I can listen to it in stereo, which has the sub engaged, it sounds good but again, I prefer the sound stage I get in bypass mode. Also, you may not think it but the 1027's sound like they are digging deep enough for me so I am happy with the bass I get. Finally, unless the disk is a SACD or DVD-A that is mixed in 5.1, I really don't like the "matrixed" modes that give you multi-channel sound from a 2ch source. It just does not sound good and I fee it's a waste in my room so I just listen in bypass mode unless it is a dedicated 5.1 mix.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2340#post_23631262
> 
> 
> Hey Matt, when I listen to music, I normally just put it bypass mode so only my L\R speakers are playing and I am pretty sure that turns of Audyssey. First, I like the sound stage better in my room just listening to the two speakers. Second, while I can listen to it in stereo, which has the sub engaged, it sounds good but again, I prefer the sound stage I get in bypass mode. Also, you may not think it but the 1027's sound like they are digging deep enough for me so I am happy with the bass I get. *Finally, unless the disk is a SACD or DVD-A that is mixed in 5.1, I really don't like the "matrixed" modes that give you multi-channel sound from a 2ch source*. It just does not sound good and I fee it's a waste in my room so I just listen in bypass mode unless it is a dedicated 5.1 mix.


I feel you bro....I also hate matrixed modes for music.  the "forced' center and surround channels sound horrid to me. I'm a big fan of listening to music in the same format it was recorded in.  I definitely believe your Focals can dig deep.  They are a really high end speaker so they *better* dig deep on their own!!!  It's good that you don't engage the sub in stereo mode, since, as you know, that introduces the digital processing that you're trying to avoid by running in bypass mode. I only have a few SACD's and one DVD-A disc though.  99.9994% of my music listening comes from two-channel sources.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I have a few MC SACD's and DVD-A disk's.

James & Lucky Peterson - If You Can Fix It SACD

Guitar Shorty with Otis Grand / My Way or The Highway SACD

Pink Floyd DSOTM SACD

Junior Wells Come on in this house SACD

Fleetwood Mac Live at the BBC DVD-A

Buddy Guy DJ Play my blues SACD

Eric Clapton Reptile DVD-A

Traffic - The Last Great Traffic Jam DVD-A

Those are ones I can remember off hand. I also have a number of stereo SACD's and DVD-A's though. They all sound really good in my room







.

But like you mention, if it isn't mixed that way, I just listen in bypass mode. I don't get enough of a surround effect in my room and I like the center stage from just the 2 speakers playing rather then the hard center of the center channel with the matrix stuff. But music that is MC by design sound really good.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2340#post_23629093
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, problems with the RS60u?  I'm sorry to hear that man!  It's still udner warranty, right?  You should be able to get that fixed, free of charge (except for shipping).  I've read a couple positive reviews on that M&K system--it's supposed to be great for its size, but I would imagine that your current system would surpass it three-fold in performance--especially in a room as large as yours.  Are you considering adding it to the game room?  If so, it should be a great addition for those Wii U sessions!



The RS60u every now and then does not want to turn on and have to unplug from power source for it too work again. Im not going to bother to send for it repairs ill run it to the wheels fall off. My room is only 3.8m wide by 5.0m wide. I think I will pass on the M&K as Ive read positive and negative reviews on it also.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Hey Matt, it may be a YouTube thing but that link is not working, It was working a few hours ago though. I was just wondering if there is going to be a part 2 to your Legacy speaker video because that video says part one.

Edit: Never mind, it's back up but your legacy video still says part one.... which implies there will be a part 2.


----------



## jlpowell84

Matt, in your opinion based on your experience so far in this exciting hobby, what are a few basic projectors that you would recommend? So far I have catered everything to audio quality. I am thinking something that is better than the entry level 1080 but want to keep the costs down. Also I have yet to sit with a DLP and do the headache testing I've read about. I've had a couple recommended in the 1400-1700 range so far.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2340#post_23631611
> 
> 
> 
> The RS60u every now and then does not want to turn on and have to unplug from power source for it too work again. Im not going to bother to send for it repairs ill run it to the wheels fall off. My room is only 3.8m wide by 5.0m wide. I think I will pass on the M&K as Ive read positive and negative reviews on it also.


 

I can definitely understand, as shipping an item as delicate as a projector is an exercise in risk-taking!  For some reasons, projectors don't always travel well 100% their second time around.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2340#post_23632589
> 
> 
> Hey Matt, it may be a YouTube thing but that link is not working, It was working a few hours ago though. I was just wondering if there is going to be a part 2 to your Legacy speaker video because that video says part one.
> 
> Edit: Never mind, it's back up but your legacy video still says part one.... which implies there will be a part 2.


 

Hey Mike, I'll check into the broken link as soon as I get home!  Oh yes, a Part 2 is definitely coming....here's the plan.  I want to wait until I have another pair of Submersives, and I want to run a battery of tests comparing the low end prowess of the Legacy Focus SE's AND the Marquis HD, compared to the Submersives.  Of course the seatons can go louder and lower--that's their sole purpose, but I want to find a way to quantify that the Legacy speakers will provide xx.xx% performance of a submersive pair, given enough amplifier power (which they have).  This is a comparison that I've always wondered about--and I plan to document this measurement process and will, of course, post the formula!  That's why it's taking me so long to shoot Part II.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2340#post_23632771
> 
> 
> Matt, in your opinion based on your experience so far in this exciting hobby, what are a few basic projectors that you would recommend? So far I have catered everything to audio quality. I am thinking something that is better than the entry level 1080 but want to keep the costs down. Also I have yet to sit with a DLP and do the headache testing I've read about. I've had a couple recommended in the 1400-1700 range so far.


 

What's up man? In my opinion, I'd recommend the JVC RS46 which streets for around $2.6k.  If you like 3d a lot, I'd definitely check out the BenQ 8000 (I think it's been released), as it's a light cannon, but not remarkable with dark material.  i'm leaving Epson out of the mix because they have been reported to have reliability issues! My first HDTV was a 50" DLP from Toshiba.  I took a leap of faith, as I did not know anything about color wheels or headaches at the time.  It's only later on, when I stumbled onto cnet, that I discovered that some people had issues with DLP's.  You're in a tough spot because stores no longer sell them, so there's no way to do an in-store demo.  I actually ended up selling the DLP to my grad school buddy who was renting a room out of my house at the time, after which point I upgraded to a Panasonic plasma, which I used for quite some time.  But then, I dicovered the Mitsubishi HC7000--a razor sharp projector that I used from 2009 through early 2012, when i made my first JVC purchase (RS45).  Now, if you value sharpness over black level performance, I'd suggest looking at Mitsubishi as well....I can't remember what their current model-structure is, but they make some razor sharp projectors.  You can probably find their HC9000 model ($12k in 2011) for a VERY good price, if you look hard enough.  Going the route of projection will change your life!!!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2340#post_23633094
> 
> 
> I can definitely understand, as shipping an item as delicate as a projector is an exercise in risk-taking!  For some reasons, projectors don't always travel well 100% their second time around.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mike, I'll check into the broken link as soon as I get home!  Oh yes, a Part 2 is definitely coming....here's the plan.  I want to wait until I have another pair of Submersives, and I want to run a battery of tests comparing the low end prowess of the Legacy Focus SE's AND the Marquis HD, compared to the Submersives.  Of course the seatons can go louder and lower--that's their sole purpose, but I want to find a way to quantify that the Legacy speakers will provide xx.xx% performance of a submersive pair, given enough amplifier power (which they have).  This is a comparison that I've always wondered about--and I plan to document this measurement process and will, of course, post the formula!  That's why it's taking me so long to shoot Part II.
> 
> 
> 
> What's up man? In my opinion, I'd recommend the JVC RS46 which streets for around $2.6k.  If you like 3d a lot, I'd definitely check out the BenQ 8000 (I think it's been released), as it's a light cannon, but not remarkable with dark material.  i'm leaving Epson out of the mix because they have been reported to have reliability issues! My first HDTV was a 50" DLP from Toshiba.  I took a leap of faith, as I did not know anything about color wheels or headaches at the time.  It's only later on, when I stumbled onto cnet, that I discovered that some people had issues with DLP's.  You're in a tough spot because stores no longer sell them, so there's no way to do an in-store demo.  I actually ended up selling the DLP to my grad school buddy who was renting a room out of my house at the time, after which point I upgraded to a Panasonic plasma, which I used for quite some time.  But then, I dicovered the Mitsubishi HC7000--a razor sharp projector that I used from 2009 through early 2012, when i made my first JVC purchase (RS45).  Now, if you value sharpness over black level performance, I'd suggest looking at Mitsubishi as well....I can't remember what their current model-structure is, but they make some razor sharp projectors.  You can probably find their HC9000 model ($12k in 2011) for a VERY good price, if you look hard enough.  Going the route of projection will change your life!!!



Nice! This gives me a good base to leap from. I have heard the two biggest changes to a HT are subs and a projector. If I stay with the Seaton master/slave HP pair I may be able to swing a projector as well. I have not been a fan of 3d before. I always felt the 3d picture was too dark. But that's just the theater and my 2013 Panasonic plasma 50". So a home projector with a big screen I think would allow me to see more detail and what is going on visually. Thanks!


----------



## djbluemax1

BTW, just thought I'd provide a little update for anyone interested:


A little while back, I was asking about the amps and mentioned power draw from the wall and potential line voltage sag. Well, I got one of these puppies cheap on ebay
http://www.amazon.com/Watts-Pro-Electricity-Consumption-Meter/dp/B000CSWW92/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1376611583&sr=8-3&keywords=watts+up 


unlike this unit that I had previously
http://www.amazon.com/P3-International-P4460-Electricity-Monitor/dp/B000RGF29Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1376611654&sr=8-2&keywords=kill+a+watt 

that records usage, but apparently, doesn't record Max and Min, the Watts Up Pro DOES record Min and Max as well as having the ability to log. I could, for instance, set it up to log the power draw from a connected device while watching a movie to see what the power draw chart looks like while watching the movie










And the results with 1 solo XPA-1 plugged into its own independent 15A circuit... drumroll.....


Maximum current draw while watching something at THX Reference off 1 solo XPA-1 was: 1882 watts!

Min draw (average while the unit is in standby): 2.3 - 2.5 watts

Average draw while the unit is On with volume at -30MV with Audyssey Dynamic Volume ON: ~90-95 watts (it fluctuates around this whether the volume is on Mute or On at -30MV with DVol ON. It actually starts off at ~60 watts, and continues to rise over the first 5-10 minutes as the unit stays On)


And the kicker:

Min Voltage due to line sag: 99V! (the line tends to average around 119-120V with a peak of 125V when the amp is on Standby, and even when it's On at -30MV with DVol ON, but I've seen it sag on the front of the Belkin PF60 down to 112V when things are loud. Evidently, it drops even lower than that)


Yep, the circuits in this old house aren't quite up to the task of keeping up with the XPA-1 at full chat. Now to see what one single Submersive HP draws off an independent circuit while watching one of the 5-star bass movies at THX Reference.



Max


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2340#post_23633094
> 
> 
> Hey Mike, I'll check into the broken link as soon as I get home!  Oh yes, a Part 2 is definitely coming....here's the plan.  I want to wait until I have another pair of Submersives, and I want to run a battery of tests comparing the low end prowess of the Legacy Focus SE's AND the Marquis HD, compared to the Submersives.  Of course the seatons can go louder and lower--that's their sole purpose, but I want to find a way to quantify that the Legacy speakers will provide xx.xx% performance of a submersive pair, given enough amplifier power (which they have).  This is a comparison that I've always wondered about--and I plan to document this measurement process and will, of course, post the formula!  That's why it's taking me so long to shoot Part II.


That's great. So you have two SubMersives and are getting two more. That should be impressive. Your plan does sound interesting and I will really be looking forward to watching it. The Focus SE's do have a lot of piston area for the low end I am sure run full range, they sound outstanding. Looking forward to the next part of the video.


----------



## jlpowell84

Brolic, sitting here listening to your speakers at Kris Deering's GTG. Awesome opportunity and now I know what you have been describing and experiencing!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2340#post_23639676
> 
> 
> Brolic, sitting here listening to your speakers at Kris Deering's GTG. Awesome opportunity and now I know what you have been describing and experiencing!



Yes bro....yes!!!! Hearing is believing!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2340#post_23639978
> 
> 
> Yes bro....yes!!!! Hearing is believing!



I also got to watch oblivion on some JTR speakers Wow they were amazing as well, The center channel dialog was absolutely insane. I swore Tom Cruise was standing right in front of me speaking. The legacies for movies or absolutely beautiful. So detailed crisp and precise. We watched many scenes from the Blu-ray demo disc, With Tron probably being my favorite.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2340#post_23633871
> 
> 
> BTW, just thought I'd provide a little update for anyone interested:
> 
> 
> A little while back, I was asking about the amps and mentioned power draw from the wall and potential line voltage sag. Well, I got one of these puppies cheap on ebay
> http://www.amazon.com/Watts-Pro-Electricity-Consumption-Meter/dp/B000CSWW92/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1376611583&sr=8-3&keywords=watts+up
> 
> 
> unlike this unit that I had previously
> http://www.amazon.com/P3-International-P4460-Electricity-Monitor/dp/B000RGF29Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1376611654&sr=8-2&keywords=kill+a+watt
> 
> that records usage, but apparently, doesn't record Max and Min, the Watts Up Pro DOES record Min and Max as well as having the ability to log. I could, for instance, set it up to log the power draw from a connected device while watching a movie to see what the power draw chart looks like while watching the movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the results with 1 solo XPA-1 plugged into its own independent 15A circuit... drumroll.....
> 
> 
> Maximum current draw while watching something at THX Reference off 1 solo XPA-1 was: 1882 watts!
> 
> Min draw (average while the unit is in standby): 2.3 - 2.5 watts
> 
> Average draw while the unit is On with volume at -30MV with Audyssey Dynamic Volume ON: ~90-95 watts (it fluctuates around this whether the volume is on Mute or On at -30MV with DVol ON. It actually starts off at ~60 watts, and continues to rise over the first 5-10 minutes as the unit stays On)
> 
> 
> And the kicker:
> 
> Min Voltage due to line sag: 99V! (the line tends to average around 119-120V with a peak of 125V when the amp is on Standby, and even when it's On at -30MV with DVol ON, but I've seen it sag on the front of the Belkin PF60 down to 112V when things are loud. Evidently, it drops even lower than that)
> 
> 
> Yep, the circuits in this old house aren't quite up to the task of keeping up with the XPA-1 at full chat. Now to see what one single Submersive HP draws off an independent circuit while watching one of the 5-star bass movies at THX Reference.
> 
> 
> 
> Max


 

Impressive numbers!  That 99v line sag is pretty significant, but the testing was worth it.  I'm definitely looking forward to the Submersive HP numbers!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2340#post_23635236
> 
> 
> 
> That's great. So you have two SubMersives and are getting two more. That should be impressive. Your plan does sound interesting and I will really be looking forward to watching it. The Focus SE's do have a lot of piston area for the low end I am sure run full range, they sound outstanding. Looking forward to the next part of the video.


 

Hey man, I'm looking forward to making it. I'm prepping for some life-changes and plan to turn my dedicated room back into a Living Room (i.e. re-paint, replace flooring, etc.) so my room won't look much like a theater once my Sept. 15th G-2-G passes, but.....it will be looking like a theater shortly thereafter...somewhere else. 







      I definitely want to shoot a few videos before I begin the conversion process. 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2340#post_23640650
> 
> 
> 
> I also got to watch oblivion on some JTR speakers Wow they were amazing as well, The center channel dialog was absolutely insane. I swore Tom Cruise was standing right in front of me speaking. The legacies for movies or absolutely beautiful. So detailed crisp and precise. We watched many scenes from the Blu-ray demo disc, With Tron probably being my favorite.


 

I've heard plenty of good things about JTR speakers!  I think you heard the Noesis (plural: Noeses?)....there's been quite a bit of buzz about that speaker line.  I actually had a local movie night last night (shout out to the folks who came through!!!) and the movie I screened was also Oblivion.  The audio in that movie was great and the picture quality was also superb.  Tron is a killer demo, and the Superleo, Scubasteve, and Jindrak demo discs are just outstanding efforts on the part of some very gifted AVS members.


----------



## BrolicBeast


Trying Something New:  Google+   

 

Not bad, so far.


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2340#post_23643306
> 
> 
> Trying Something New:  Google+
> 
> Not bad, so far.


It's a pretty cool alternative to the other social sites, with a easy way to post and link your YouTube videos










The link above led me to a blank page







but no worries, my internet skillz kicked in and I'm happy to provide this one as a alternative








BrolicBeast Media


----------



## BrolicBeast

Thanks man! I just signed up yesterday...it's different, but positively so.


----------



## mike929




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2340#post_23626489
> 
> 
> I can help you out there. Remember, I work for Gold Medal Products Co. You would be surprised how inexpensive a nice, commercial grade popcorn for your home can cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are the #1 choice for all the major theater chains....



Haha, I used to work at Gold Medal. One of my first few jobs back in Cincinnati.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2340#post_23643306
> 
> 
> Trying Something New:  Google+
> 
> Not bad, so far.



Ive looked at this, not too bad.


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2370#post_23644040
> 
> 
> Thanks man! I just signed up yesterday...it's different, but positively so.



I've added you to my circle. Welcome to the un-Facebook.


----------



## BrolicBeast


Ladies and Gentlemen, the time has come!!!  A lot of changes are on the way for the Brolic household! Details are forthcoming...but, best of all, I'll soon have enough space for that 15-ft wide screen that I've been dreaming about! 






























 

Let the planning begin....heh heh heh.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2370#post_23659153
> 
> 
> but, best of all, I'll soon have enough space for that 15-ft wide screen that I've been dreaming about!



That will require a serious light cannon of a projector. But I'm sure you will do it up right. Enjoy the journey


----------



## Done Deal DR

Have you received your Sound Anchor stand yet Brolic?


----------



## jenkzy56

I think your classified ad was something of a giveaway lol.

Congrats on major changes and best of luck with everything!


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike929*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2370#post_23644076
> 
> 
> Haha, I used to work at Gold Medal. One of my first few jobs back in Cincinnati.



Small world. Did you work for them when they were downtown or up in Evendale? What department did you work in?


----------



## COACH2369

Exciting times for sure..










I was in your shoes last year at this time.....It is both a stressful and fun time.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2370#post_23659244
> 
> 
> 
> That will require a serious light cannon of a projector. But I'm sure you will do it up right. Enjoy the journey


 

Oh yes indeed.....I have a lot of research to do.  I want a light-cannon that can also do 3D well.  I know that's asking the industry for too much!!!







....but I'll wait to see what's announced at CEDIA this year.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Done Deal DR*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2370#post_23659251
> 
> 
> Have you received your Sound Anchor stand yet Brolic?


 

Nope, not yet, but I'm sure they've been built.  About a week later, I augmented the order with two of their monoblock amp stands, so I asked them to call me when the entire order is done so I can ship all at once.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jenkzy56*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2370#post_23659372
> 
> 
> I think your classified ad was something of a giveaway lol.
> 
> Congrats on major changes and best of luck with everything!


 

LOLOL....Good point!!!  Thanks man!  It's such an exciting time! BTW, I'm keeping an eye out for news on the CD bro!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2370#post_23659707
> 
> 
> Exciting times for sure..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in your shoes last year at this time.....It is both a stressful and fun time.


Ah yes indeed......only the fun part is here now, but I'm sure the stress shall come.  It's being built in a nice rural locale.  I hope Moos and Rooster Crows don't interrupt my listening sessions.  That would be highly stressful!!!  GULP!!!!







LOL


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2370#post_23659153
> 
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, the time has come!!!  A lot of changes are on the way for the Brolic household! Details are forthcoming...but, best of all, I'll soon have enough space for that 15-ft wide screen that I've been dreaming about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the planning begin....heh heh heh.


15ft screen. Just stop it already







. I am already jealous enough of your current screen size. Honestly though, I am sure a that size screen with your audio will be great. I can't wait to see pics and videos of that. There aren't too many theaters with screens that big. At least not that I have seen.


----------



## jnnt29

So your the one who bought the local AMC movie theater! LOL. 15 foot screen. good for you man.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2370#post_23659769
> 
> 
> 
> 15ft screen. Just stop it already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am already jealous enough of your current screen size. Honestly though, I am sure a that size screen with your audio will be great. I can't wait to see pics and videos of that. There aren't too many theaters with screens that big. At least not that I have seen.


 

LOL--I've also seen very few theater wit screens that size.  I may need to bring it down to around 13 ft. if I can't find a reasonably priced projector with hte light-output to fill it.  My current screen is 10 feet wide, and the JVC RS56 lights it up quite marvelously, but another 3-5 feet of width is a noticeable increase in overall screen area.  I'll probably need to get an anamorphic lens, solely for light retention purposes (a fact that I hate, since the Lumagen works so well for the 2:35 screen).


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2370#post_23659842
> 
> 
> So your the one who bought the local AMC movie theater! LOL. 15 foot screen. good for you man.


lolololol.....AMC IMAX, but of course--'twas indeed I


----------



## SupaKats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2370#post_23659852
> 
> 
> LOL--I've also seen very few theater wit screens that size.  I may need to bring it down to around 13 ft. if I can't find a reasonably priced projector with hte light-output to fill it.  My current screen is 10 feet wide, and the JVC RS56 lights it up quite marvelously, but another 3-5 feet of width is a noticeable increase in overall screen area.  I'll probably need to get an anamorphic lens, solely for light retention purposes (a fact that I hate, since the Lumagen works so well for the 2:35 screen).



Isn't a three chip DLP the only thing with a chance to light that up?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SupaKats*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2370#post_23659866
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't a three chip DLP the only thing with a chance to light that up?


 

That may very well be the case.  I hope not though--as those are priced quite high.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2370#post_23659842
> 
> 
> So your the one who bought the local AMC movie theater! LOL. 15 foot screen. good for you man.



If it includes the popcorn machine, things are golden.


----------



## jnnt29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2370#post_23660222
> 
> 
> If it includes the popcorn machine, things are golden.



Just not the sticky floors or the crying children.


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2370#post_23659153
> 
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, the time has come!!!  A lot of changes are on the way for the Brolic household! Details are forthcoming...but, best of all, I'll soon have enough space for that 15-ft wide screen that I've been dreaming about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the planning begin....heh heh heh.



I see you are doing the biggest upgrade of them all!!!


Congrats to the entire household !! The Mrs and I just wrapped our move as you know and it was both fun and stressful at times but man I can't wait to finish the upgrades. Honestly you get to the point were there are 50 million ideas going through your head on what to do next lol!!!!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2370#post_23659951
> 
> 
> That may very well be the case.  I hope not though--as those are priced quite high.



As much money as you've spent, you're worried about PRICE?










Seriously, even I know those DLPs are expensive things, and you have plenty on the plate already.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2370#post_23660456
> 
> 
> 
> Just not the sticky floors or the crying children.


 

I second this!!! 









 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2370#post_23664628
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are doing the biggest upgrade of them all!!!
> 
> 
> Congrats to the entire household !! The Mrs and I just wrapped our move as you know and it was both fun and stressful at times but man I can't wait to finish the upgrades. Honestly you get to the point were there are 50 million ideas going through your head on what to do next lol!!!!


 

Thanks man! Right now, I'm at around 10 million ideas. The possibilities are so vast.  Have you taken the plunge on more Crowsons yet?

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2370#post_23664761
> 
> 
> 
> As much money as you've spent, you're worried about PRICE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, even I know those DLPs are expensive things, and you have plenty on the plate already.


 

lol, I know--but those DLP's are wayyyyyy out of my range!  I think the decision I need to make first is whether or not to go AT....this determines which room in the basement gets turned into a dedicated theater. If i go AT, then the 15 footer is out of the door, as the light loss in AT screens would render anything larger than my current 10-footer difficult to get a decent brightness on (or am I wrong?  Any AT users out there with large screens?)


----------



## SupaKats

I don't know if this is average across all brands or not but

_One thing you have to be aware of when looking at any acoustically transparent screen is light loss. Because the AcousticPro 4K is not a solid surface, there is going to be some light lost to its woven DNA; on average, you can expect to see losses in the 12 to 15 percent range in measurable foot lamberts. In my tests, I found these general figures to be true._

http://hometheaterreview.com/elite-screens-acousticpro4k-screen-material-reviewed/


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2370#post_23667801
> 
> 
> I think the decision I need to make first is whether or not to go AT....this determines which room in the basement gets turned into a dedicated theater. If i go AT, then the 15 footer is out of the door, as the light loss in AT screens would render anything larger than my current 10-footer difficult to get a decent brightness on (or am I wrong?  Any AT users out there with large screens?)



I just made the decision to go AT as my non-AT set up does leave a bit to be desired (sonically) with the speaker below the screen. I have heard AT and it is VERY VERY nice. I am switching from a Stewart 1.3 gain (non AT) to a Seymour Center Stage XD screen, 1.1 gain AT. I have a much wider room in the new theater so could handle a much larger screen but stayed with the 10 foot size because to lighten up even a wider version of the Stewart screen would have cost me 3 to 4 times what i paid for my JVC RS55. Digital PJ technology is changing way too fast for me to make that kind of investment at this time (or maybe at any time). I was blown away by the Sony 4K on a huge screen but even at the kind of price I could have acquired it, that is a lot of money.


I chose the Seymour product as that is what Craig(John) uses and recommends and he is quite happy with it --- and since my seating distance is about 14 feet, I have been assured that I will not be able to see the weaves/holes.


Should you decide to NOT go that much larger and therefor NOT spend all of that money for a light cannon, consider an automated screen masking system. Now THAT will improve your 16 x 9 images dramatically. I have a one of a kind masking system in my current theater but purchased the Carada CIH system for my new room.


FWIW, I have seen some rooms with screens much larger (13 FEET ++) but with $30,000++ projectors and they were AWESOME but I can't afford that kind of AWESOME !!!


But if you have the $$ and the room size, go for it (and I will wait for the invitation)


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2370#post_23667801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man! Right now, I'm at around 10 million ideas. The possibilities are so vast.  Have you taken the plunge on more Crowsons yet?



Nope no crowson's yet as I am still trying to decide on a nice couch or 2 more theater seats to fill the extra space but at least I know the amp will support 2 more easily.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SupaKats*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2370#post_23667855
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is average across all brands or not but
> 
> _One thing you have to be aware of when looking at any acoustically transparent screen is light loss. Because the AcousticPro 4K is not a solid surface, there is going to be some light lost to its woven DNA; on average, you can expect to see losses in the 12 to 15 percent range in measurable foot lamberts. In my tests, I found these general figures to be true._
> 
> http://hometheaterreview.com/elite-screens-acousticpro4k-screen-material-reviewed/


 

Thanks for this info man--I did a bit more digging and it looks like the light-loss is indeed across the board.  This puts the nail in the coffin for a 15-footer IF I go AT.  If I don't, then I'll be limited by the brightes (but best quality) projector I can afford.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2370#post_23668179
> 
> 
> 
> I just made the decision to go AT as my non-AT set up does leave a bit to be desired (sonically) with the speaker below the screen. I have heard AT and it is VERY VERY nice. I am switching from a Stewart 1.3 gain (non AT) to a Seymour Center Stage XD screen, 1.1 gain AT. I have a much wider room in the new theater so could handle a much larger screen but stayed with the 10 foot size because to lighten up even a wider version of the Stewart screen would have cost me 3 to 4 times what i paid for my JVC RS55. Digital PJ technology is changing way too fast for me to make that kind of investment at this time (or maybe at any time). I was blown away by the Sony 4K on a huge screen but even at the kind of price I could have acquired it, that is a lot of money.
> 
> 
> I chose the Seymour product as that is what Craig(John) uses and recommends and he is quite happy with it --- and since my seating distance is about 14 feet, I have been assured that I will not be able to see the weaves/holes.
> 
> 
> Should you decide to NOT go that much larger and therefor NOT spend all of that money for a light cannon, consider an automated screen masking system. Now THAT will improve your 16 x 9 images dramatically. I have a one of a kind masking system in my current theater but purchased the Carada CIH system for my new room.
> 
> 
> FWIW, I have seen some rooms with screens much larger (13 FEET ++) but with $30,000++ projectors and they were AWESOME but I can't afford that kind of AWESOME !!!
> 
> 
> But if you have the $$ and the room size, go for it (and I will wait for the invitation)


 

Hey man, I did some digging into Seymour screens and they seem to be a really solid company.  I made a few pricing inquiries to my dealer (the always awesome DMark1, who is also my Legacy Audio Dealer) and when I get those, I'll know for sure whether AT is fiscally feasible.  I might try to get the Sony 4k at a deep discount (if I can)--otherwise, i'll stick with with 10-feet (although I'll still sell my current screen because I don't want to transport it to the new house--which is quite a drive away--fully assembled).  Once way or another, you'll definitely get an invite!  There will be 5 unused bedrooms that will be outfitted with sonos systems--I want to host my first BIG g2g and have some out-of-town folks spend the night to mitigate travel fatigue (they can jam to the Sonos as they sleep). lol.  My HT plans are coming together (I study the blueprints day in and day out!)

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2370#post_23671711
> 
> 
> 
> Nope no crowson's yet as I am still trying to decide on a nice couch or 2 more theater seats to fill the extra space but at least I know the amp will support 2 more easily.


 

Ah, got you.  At least you've got the firepower in the event that you decide to get more.  That's half the battle, as the Crowsons themselves are a bit expensive. With the seating, you miiiight want to keep the HT seating theme. Depending on the type of room you have, a couch might interrupt the flow.  BTW, are you from NY?  I'm a New Yorker, and up there, we say Couch....but down here in the DMV, everyone calls them Sofas.


----------



## MIkeDuke

All this stuff is sounding really good Matt. I don't think the phrase "drool worthy" is good enough any more







. Can't wait for you to get everything setup in your new place and see some pics.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2370#post_23673092
> 
> 
> All this stuff is sounding really good Matt. I don't think the phrase "drool worthy" is good enough any more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Can't wait for you to get everything setup in your new place and see some pics.


 

lol, thank's Mike.  You better believe I'll be asking for your sound-treatment advice once again   There are a few rooms in the basement that can be turned into the dedicated room, but the two most promising (in terms of shape) are a 27x18 room that's open to the right, and an 11x 27 fully enclosed room (i'd have to go AT in this room for width reasons).  Right now, the 11x27 is the most likely candidate, as I can section the rear to be a concession stand w/ popcorn, etc.  I have to be careful what i write, becasue I have so many ideas flashing through my brain at any given time, I might confuse folks (and myself) when describing my plans 









 

We are sitting tight, waiting for the permits to come back so we can break ground on the build.  I'm thinking about building something similar to what the mighty Popalock did in his basement (if it can be done while making the cabinets inert).  I don't really have an interest in DIY, per se--but one cannot argue with results.


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2370#post_23672936
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, got you.  At least you've got the firepower in the event that you decide to get more.  That's half the battle, as the Crowsons themselves are a bit expensive. With the seating, you miiiight want to keep the HT seating theme. Depending on the type of room you have, a couch might interrupt the flow.  BTW, are you from NY?  I'm a New Yorker, and up there, we say Couch....but down here in the DMV, everyone calls them Sofas.



After seeing you and a few others get the seats I cant believe it took me this long lol!!!and with that said I am leaning more towards the additional HT seating since the new room will support 2 or 3 more but with that a riser is needed . Ahh!! you picked up on the couch reference, yes I spent some time childhood in the Brooklyn area and I still spend alot of time there working.


That new space you are getting sounds massive are you green gluing and whisper clipping this room for sound?? I was not able to do my room as part of it was built already but I am making some changes to help.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2370#post_23674546
> 
> 
> lol, thank's Mike.  You better believe I'll be asking for your sound-treatment advice once again   There are a few rooms in the basement that can be turned into the dedicated room, but the two most promising (in terms of shape) are a 27x18 room that's open to the right, and an 11x 27 fully enclosed room (i'd have to go AT in this room for width reasons).  Right now, the 11x27 is the most likely candidate, as I can section the rear to be a concession stand w/ popcorn, etc.



I don't know if you are planning on using any kind of "consultant" to assist in your room design and I am not suggesting you should or should not. But, you may want to do some research on room sizes.


The theater I am in the midst of building started out at 19'3" by 27 feet and it is now 19.3" x 22 feet. If you have never used one of the spread sheet programs to determine what frequency issues you might have, I recommend it. I am attaching mine which started out as one from SGTHT. There are those who don't buy into these programs but I am not one of them. The concept of this program is that if two modes are within 5% of one another ( Bonello) then that is a bad thing. At the top you enter the length, width and height and the graph at the bottom will show you the problem frequencies and you can also determine which dimensions of the room are involved.


Multiple subs and very much assist with the lower frequencies but not above those frequencies.


Use (play with) at your own risk.

GerlachRoom.xls 83k .xls file


PS: The 4.5 feet I took away from the room (1/2 foot used up by studs and double drywall) will contain all of my equipment as well as the back part of the enclosure of the center speaker (and storage for my media)


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2370#post_23675810
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing you and a few others get the seats I cant believe it took me this long lol!!!and with that said I am leaning more towards the additional HT seating since the new room will support 2 or 3 more but with that a riser is needed . Ahh!! you picked up on the couch reference, yes I spent some time childhood in the Brooklyn area and I still spend alot of time there working.
> 
> 
> That new space you are getting sounds massive are you green gluing and whisper clipping this room for sound?? I was not able to do my room as part of it was built already but I am making some changes to help.


 

Just out of curiosity, what changes are you currently making to help with the soundproofing?  But alas, here's the deal with soundproofing the rooms.  The 11x27 room is unfinished, so I can do the whisper clipping and green-gluing to my heart's content (this is actually one of the reasons I hope to be able to use this room.)  The 27x18 room is already finished and would also be impossible to soundproof unless I build a "room within a room" because there's an opening to the right into another section of the basement.  I'd like to avoid using the uber-large room if I can, but if I can't make the 11x27 room work (which is probably unlikely--it's just so narrow), then I'll be going that route. 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2370#post_23676085
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you are planning on using any kind of "consultant" to assist in your room design and I am not suggesting you should or should not. But, you may want to do some research on room sizes.
> 
> 
> The theater I am in the midst of building started out at 19'3" by 27 feet and it is now 19.3" x 22 feet. If you have never used one of the spread sheet programs to determine what frequency issues you might have, I recommend it. I am attaching mine which started out as one from SGTHT. There are those who don't buy into these programs but I am not one of them. The concept of this program is that if two modes are within 5% of one another ( Bonello) then that is a bad thing. At the top you enter the length, width and height and the graph at the bottom will show you the problem frequencies and you can also determine which dimensions of the room are involved.
> 
> 
> Multiple subs and very much assist with the lower frequencies but not above those frequencies.
> 
> 
> Use (play with) at your own risk.
> 
> GerlachRoom.xls 83k .xls file
> 
> 
> PS: The 4.5 feet I took away from the room (1/2 foot used up by studs and double drywall) will contain all of my equipment as well as the back part of the enclosure of the center speaker (and storage for my media)


 

Man, I planned on hiring a acoustician and a theater design consultant initially......and then the down payment and closing costs were placed before my eyes and *everything* changed. lol...I definitely appreciate the info on the tool; I'm going to explore this extensively.  That research could make things much easier too, as the better room dimensions will help me make the best overall decision. I'm going to follow your new thread very closely (after I scrub the drool off my desk from your first thread) and hopefully I'll be able to learn some things from your build. Thanks again, Chuck.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2370#post_23674546
> 
> 
> lol, thank's Mike.  You better believe I'll be asking for your sound-treatment advice once again


I will be willing to help all I can. When I finally get my 80.3 installed, and calibrated, you are welcome to come up for a visit if you are in the area. It won't be anything like yours, but I still think it sounds good and even looks pretty good. But feel free to ask any treatment questions you may have. I may be able to help a little







.


----------



## BrolicBeast


High-Rez DSD downloads for the masses...


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2400_20#post_23676979
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what changes are you currently making to help with the soundproofing?



(2) of my walls are below grade with concrete and insulated/ sheet rocked with 5/8 the ceiling too (the builder was cool) and the other is shared wall ,so for now I am just building another small wall with a solid panel door to enclose the room. Eventually the plan is to do a full gut and go big.


These new houses need so many other things so the list grows deck,fence etc you will see lol!!!


----------



## MIkeDuke

So Matt, You are selling the Marantz, I think you sold your projector and you are selling your screen. So I can guess that you are keeping the Legacies







, keeping the amps, keeping the source components, power conditioning, cables and seats? You will just store all of that stuff until it is needed?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2400#post_23683153
> 
> 
> 
> (2) of my walls are below grade with concrete and insulated/ sheet rocked with 5/8 the ceiling too (the builder was cool) and the other is shared wall ,so for now I am just building another small wall with a solid panel door to enclose the room. Eventually the plan is to do a full gut and go big.
> 
> 
> These new houses need so many other things so the list grows deck,fence etc you will see lol!!!


 

Ah, I definitely understand you there.  Already I'm thinking that I want to fence the back-yard and build a deck that connects to the morning room.  The list grows daily!!!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2400#post_23684000
> 
> 
> So Matt, You are selling the Marantz, I think you sold your projector and you are selling your screen. So I can guess that you are keeping the Legacies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , keeping the amps, keeping the source components, power conditioning, cables and seats? You will just store all of that stuff until it is needed?


 

Yes indeed!  I sold my Projector, Lumagen, and Darblet thus far and am indeed selling the Stewart screen and the Marantz as well. I'm keeping everything else..*especially* the Legacies!!!







.  I'll actually continue using everything else for music, running the Oppo directly to the amps until it's time to re-paint the room.  At that point, the gear gets boxed up, stored in the kitchen area, and shan't see daylight again until they are in their new home (which, granted, is 4-5 months from now.).  Once that happens, my media room (that i was half-way turning into an office before I proposed to my lady) will be the place of entertainment until moving day.


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2400#post_23684021
> 
> 
> Ah, I definitely understand you there.  Already I'm thinking that I want to fence the back-yard and build a deck that connects to the morning room.  The list grows daily!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed!  I sold my Projector, Lumagen, and Darblet thus far and am indeed selling the Stewart screen and the Marantz as well. I'm keeping everything else.._especially_ the Legacies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  I'll actually continue using everything else for music, running the Oppo directly to the amps until it's time to re-paint the room.  At that point, the gear gets boxed up, stored in the kitchen area, and shan't see daylight again until they are in their new home (which, granted, is 4-5 months from now.).  Once that happens, my media room (that i was half-way turning into an office before I proposed to my lady) will be the place of entertainment until moving day.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2400#post_23684021
> 
> 
> Ah, I definitely understand you there.  Already I'm thinking that I want to fence the back-yard and build a deck that connects to the morning room.  The list grows daily!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed!  I sold my Projector, Lumagen, and Darblet thus far and am indeed selling the Stewart screen and the Marantz as well. I'm keeping everything else.._especially_ the Legacies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  I'll actually continue using everything else for music, running the Oppo directly to the amps until it's time to re-paint the room.  At that point, the gear gets boxed up, stored in the kitchen area, and shan't see daylight again until they are in their new home (which, granted, is 4-5 months from now.).  Once that happens, my media room (that i was half-way turning into an office before I proposed to my lady) will be the place of entertainment until moving day.



I figured something out.. If you want good hi-end gear for cheap, wait for Brolic to sell his stuff. Example, the Marantz 8801 @ The Brolic firesale $1999 vs Accessories4Less $2299. http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/MARAV8801/Marantz-AV8801-11.2-channel-A/V-Pre-amp/Processor/1.html 


I'm waiting for him to get bored with the Legacy and move to something like  


I can see the Legacy L/C/R going or $3000 for ALL 3.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Ha! I'll never part with the Legacy Focus SE's unless I stumbled upon a way to scoop up a pair of Whisper HD's without risking certain death at the hands of the fiancé. What speakers are those, btw??


----------



## BrolicBeast

I have decided NOT to sell my screen! 10 ft. Wide is PLENTY screen real-estate and I can build an awesome theater around my existing screen in the larger of the two rooms I am (or was) considering for HT duty. With that being said, I must seek the advice of my fellow HT lovers: does anyone know how to transport an assembled projection screen? I can't think of anyway to do it while leaving the screen in perfect condition upon arrival. Advice would be MUCH appreciated!!!!


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2400#post_23686404
> 
> 
> Ha! I'll never part with the Legacy Focus SE's unless I stumbled upon a way to scoop up a pair of Whisper HD's without risking certain death at the hands of the fiancé. What speakers are those, btw??


The speaker is from EggelstonWorks. The Ivy Signature edition.. Impressive tech in that speaker.
http://egglestonworks.com/products/the-ivy-signature/


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2400#post_23686420
> 
> 
> I have decided NOT to sell my screen! 10 ft. Wide is PLENTY screen real-estate and I can build an awesome theater around my existing screen in the larger of the two rooms I am (or was) considering for HT duty. With that being said, I must seek the advice of my fellow HT lovers: does anyone know how to transport an assembled projection screen? I can't think of anyway to do it while leaving the screen in perfect condition upon arrival. Advice would be MUCH appreciated!!!!



I think 10 ft. is plenty big, myself. if you set the room up right, it will _still_ be great. The 15-foot screen idea was possibly the result of forum exposure and the thoughts it can stir. Look at what your Legacy adventure did to me, after all: I'm chewing over the idea of replacing perfectly good speakers because they're 20.5 years old and I'm concerned they'd give out once I retire, when I probably couldn't afford to replace them, or if so, my choices would be limited because of cost.


Having sold the Lumagen and Darbee, do you plan to have another VP or is there something else in the works?


----------



## mech27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2400#post_23686420
> 
> 
> I have decided NOT to sell my screen! 10 ft. Wide is PLENTY screen real-estate and I can build an awesome theater around my existing screen in the larger of the two rooms I am (or was) considering for HT duty. With that being said, I must seek the advice of my fellow HT lovers: does anyone know how to transport an assembled projection screen? I can't think of anyway to do it while leaving the screen in perfect condition upon arrival. Advice would be MUCH appreciated!!!!


My guess is that you would move it the same way that a priceless piece of art would be moved. Wrapped carefully & transported in a cargo van


----------



## prepress

I've never transported a screen, but surely it must be transported upright, much the same as a flat-screen TV.


----------



## COACH2369

I really wish I wouldn't visit this thread so much...lol


Last week, I bought the projector......now I am considering his 8801.


Hopefully that will sell before he can respond to my request...


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2400#post_23686420
> 
> 
> I have decided NOT to sell my screen! 10 ft. Wide is PLENTY screen real-estate and I can build an awesome theater around my existing screen in the larger of the two rooms I am (or was) considering for HT duty. With that being said, I must seek the advice of my fellow HT lovers: does anyone know how to transport an assembled projection screen? I can't think of anyway to do it while leaving the screen in perfect condition upon arrival. Advice would be MUCH appreciated!!!!


I agree that 10ft would still be a great size. I am glad that you are keeping it. Did you mention what projector you were thinking about? Or are you going to wait a bit and see what comes out in the future. Plus, would you just buy the Marantz again, or an updated version of that when the time comes, or are you looking at other preamps. It's going to be epic bo matter what.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2400#post_23686623
> 
> 
> I think 10 ft. is plenty big, myself. if you set the room up right, it will _still_ be great. The 15-foot screen idea was possibly the result of forum exposure and the thoughts it can stir. Look at what your Legacy adventure did to me, after all: I'm chewing over the idea of replacing perfectly good speakers because they're 20.5 years old and I'm concerned they'd give out once I retire, when I probably couldn't afford to replace them, or if so, my choices would be limited because of cost.
> 
> 
> Having sold the Lumagen and Darbee, do you plan to have another VP or is there something else in the works?



Lol, yeah the 15ft screen was indeed a product of forum exposure! I happened to come across an avs article that had AVS founder David Bott's theater as a feature, and I was floored. I read on to see what size his screen was, and lo and behold: his screen is the same size as mine.....once I saw that, I realized that I needn't be allured by a few extra feet in width. I love my screen, and as some folks like Frank can attest to, the Stewart ST130 is a darn good screen. There's no sense in messing with a beautiful thing. Thus, I'm going to find a way to transport it whilst keeping it intact.


Ah, I do plan on getting another video processor, once Lumagen releases one with 4k processing (the existing 20xx series is limited to 4K upscaling)


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mech27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2400#post_23687458
> 
> 
> My guess is that you would move it the same way that a priceless piece of art would be moved. Wrapped carefully & transported in a cargo van



My main struggles are with keeping it upright so the bouncing of the vehicle doesn't cause any rips to the fabric. I can research some lint-free cloths to wrap the screen in, but safely transporting it while keeping it upright is a challenge.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2400#post_23687517
> 
> 
> I've never transported a screen, but surely it must be transported upright, much the same as a flat-screen TV.



Yeah, definitely upright.....it's just keeping it stationary for an hour's drive to the new place.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2400#post_23687965
> 
> 
> I really wish I wouldn't visit this thread so much...lol
> 
> 
> Last week, I bought the projector......now I am considering his 8801.
> 
> 
> Hopefully that will sell before he can respond to my request...



Lollllll!!!! I have a response to your inquiry coming as soon a s Sabbath ends (sunset) 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2400#post_23688072
> 
> 
> I agree that 10ft would still be a great size. I am glad that you are keeping it. Did you mention what projector you were thinking about? Or are you going to wait a bit and see what comes out in the future. Plus, would you just buy the Marantz again, or an updated version of that when the time comes, or are you looking at other preamps. It's going to be epic bo matter what.



I'm waiting on CEDIA to decide which projector will find a home in the new theater. As far as Pre-amps, I think I'm going to get the Krell Foundation Pre/pro (if nothing better is announced at CEDIA or CES.). I've become less and less reliant on Audyssey since I got the Legacies. I'm pretty close to deciding i'm going to take the room-within-a-room approach for the 27x17 room, so i hope to design it in such a way that i wont need room correction. Also, on another note, my freshly welded Sound Anchors center channel stand and two beefy monoblock amp stands are arriving next week


----------



## SupaKats

I don't know how you are moving other stuff but if it is in a truck can't you just strap it to the side so it doesn't move?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SupaKats*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2400#post_23688887
> 
> 
> I don't know how you are moving other stuff but if it is in a truck can't you just strap it to the side so it doesn't move?



I didnt know trucks came with straps or attachment apparatus (hooks?)...but, now that i know this, I worry that straps might somehow leave an imprint on the screen fabric if/when enough pressure is applied (I.e. a right turn). Thoughts?


----------



## SupaKats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2400#post_23688913
> 
> 
> I didnt know trucks came with straps or attachment apparatus (hooks?)...but, now that i know this, I worry that straps might somehow leave an imprint on the screen fabric if/when enough pressure is applied (I.e. a right turn). Thoughts?



I'm not sure what all is available but I believe uhaul and stuff like that should have ways to strap things to the sides of their trucks. As far as the pressure I hadn't really thought about that when I mentioned it but you could possibly wrap it in moving blankets or even put it in between something like mattresses to help protect it. I've never moved one so I don't know if it would actually work well or not.


----------



## MIkeDuke

The Krell does look like a nice one. I had a Krell Showcase way back when and it was a great preamp. But I really can't frown that I will be getting an 80.3 on Tues for basically nothing. So I will hold on to it for a while and then see what is available way down the road. BUT, if this dies on me(I really hope it doesn't), all bets are off. The Krell has it's own room eq. I wonder how well it works. it's different the Audyssey.


Two things about the Krell though it's "only" 7.1 and I am not sure it can handle 3D. Just somethings to think about if they matter to you.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2400#post_23690806
> 
> 
> The Krell does look like a nice one. I had a Krell Showcase way back when and it was a great preamp. But I really can't frown that I will be getting an 80.3 on Tues for basically nothing. So I will hold on to it for a while and then see what is available way down the road. BUT, if this dies on me(I really hope it doesn't), all bets are off. The Krell has it's own room eq. I wonder how well it works. it's different the Audyssey.
> 
> 
> Two things about the Krell though it's "only" 7.1 and I am not sure it can handle 3D. Just somethings to think about if they matter to you.


 

The Krell EQ is definitely different from Audyssey, but honestly, I wouldn't touch it at all.  I attended a number of equalization seminars this year at AXPONA & CAF and, combined with my own A/B comparisons between and after those shows, I've decided that I only want/need to correct my subs.  I'm going to scoop up an Antimode for that and I may end up getting Xilica processors for equalizing (with insane flexibility) my speakers on a ***per speaker* basis eventually, but the next room will emphasize treatments and placement over Room EQ so minimal EQ is needed.

 

Thanks for pointing out those two items man!  The Krell has HDMI 1.4 inputs so it should be able to do 3D, but if I do go that route, I know for sure that I'll never use them for my *critical* sources.  After experiencing the flexibility offered by Lumagen processors, I plan to get Lumagen's first processor w/4k processing capability when it's released and that will also serve as my HDMI switch (which is encouraged by Lumagen).  I'll use the analog outs on my Oppo 105 and will connect to the analog inputs on the Krell (or whatever processor surpasses it), since my critial sources all filter through my Oppo currently, with my non-critical sources (xbox, ps3, etc.) going to the HDMI input.  I'd shoot for an Anthem D2v3D, but my gosh--it's been around for years and I don't have the patience to learn it's ins and outs.  This is all speculation, as Integra might announce an 80.5 (since they've skipped the X.4 generation with their 80-series processors) at CEDIA with mind-blowing features and an equally mind-blowing price.  If that happens, all bets are off!


----------



## BrolicBeast


Planning a wedding, a house-build, and a theater simultaneously can be quite draining!  interestingly, I'm in charge of all wedding planning (after all, I plan and execute major projects for a living and I can't see the stakes getting any higher than a nuptial undertaking).  It's fun so far, although I find myself spending more time with the basement blueprints up on my screen than I do with the nuptial-planning spreadsheet.

 

Shhhh, don't tell the future Mrs.


----------



## jnnt29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2400_50#post_23691073
> 
> 
> Planning a wedding, a house-build, and a theater simultaneously can be quite draining!  interestingly, I'm in charge of all wedding planning (after all, I plan and execute major projects for a living and I can't see the stakes getting any higher than a nuptial undertaking).  It's fun so far, although I find myself spending more time with the basement blueprints up on my screen than I do with the nuptial-planning spreadsheet.
> 
> 
> Shhhh, don't tell the future Mrs.




Congrdulations on the new house and up coming home theater build!!










Oh yeah congratulations to you and the future Mrs BrolicBeast on your engagement!










JT


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2400#post_23691518
> 
> 
> 
> Congrdulations on the new house and up coming home theater build!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah congratulations to you and the future Mrs BrolicBeast on your engagement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JT


 

Greetings and many thanks I bid unto thee!  I appreciate it man.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2400#post_23691073
> 
> 
> Planning a wedding, a house-build, and a theater simultaneously can be quite draining!  interestingly, I'm in charge of all wedding planning (after all, I plan and execute major projects for a living and I can't see the stakes getting any higher than a nuptial undertaking).  It's fun so far, although I find myself spending more time with the basement blueprints up on my screen than I do with the nuptial-planning spreadsheet.
> 
> 
> Shhhh, don't tell the future Mrs.



Remember, for all its hoopla, pomp, and circumstance, the wedding is only one day; the marriage is for a lifetime. Plan accordingly.


And congratulations.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2400#post_23692401
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, for all its hoopla, pomp, and circumstance, the wedding is only one day; the marriage is for a lifetime. Plan accordingly.
> 
> 
> And congratulations.


 

Thanks prepress--that's very good advice and I agree.  It's only one day, and I am blessed to have a lady who agrees that it is senseless to spend copiously on a single day.  We're focusing more on customizing the house than anything else.  For instance, cut the steak dinners at the reception....add hardwood flooring in 3 additional rooms.  Almost the same cost (I'm not kidding) and we will enjoy those floors for decades to come! The steak dinners would be stewing in the sewers the next day.  Life is one long prioritization exercise.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Just wanted to add my good thoughts to the up coming wedding







. I am sure that planning the house and the wedding is a big deal. Enjoy the day. But I am still looking forward to seeing your new room.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2400#post_23692984
> 
> 
> Just wanted to add my good thoughts to the up coming wedding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am sure that planning the house and the wedding is a big deal. Enjoy the day. But I am still looking forward to seeing your new room.



Thanks Mike! Ah, the new room ....it shall include an upgrade that I should have expected of myself. Either a pair of Aeris or a pair of Whispers ;-)


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2400#post_23693172
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike! Ah, the new room ....it shall include an upgrade that I should have expected of myself. Either a pair of Aeris or a pair of Whispers ;-)


OK now you just have to stop it. Aeris or Whispers. Come on, that's just not playing fair. If you do that, I might have to think twice about having you experience my system. A 10f screen with those speakers, going to my 1027's and TV will seem like child's play







. Oh what the heck, I will risk it. You still have an invite if you can except the smaller scale once I get my 80.3 installed.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2400#post_23692554
> 
> 
> Thanks prepress--that's very good advice and I agree.  It's only one day, and I am blessed to have a lady who agrees that it is senseless to spend copiously on a single day.  We're focusing more on customizing the house than anything else.  For instance, cut the steak dinners at the reception....add hardwood flooring in 3 additional rooms.  Almost the same cost (I'm not kidding) and we will enjoy those floors for decades to come! The steak dinners would be stewing in the sewers the next day.  Life is one long prioritization exercise.



Steak dinners? Well, it's different from the usual chicken.


But yes, the floors are an _investment_, whereas the steaks are an _expense_.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2400#post_23694052
> 
> 
> 
> OK now you just have to stop it. Aeris or Whispers. Come on, that's just not playing fair. If you do that, I might have to think twice about having you experience my system. A 10f screen with those speakers, going to my 1027's and TV will seem like child's play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Oh what the heck, I will risk it. You still have an invite if you can except the smaller scale once I get my 80.3 installed.


 

LOL--the upgrade process has already been initiated







.  Mike, of course I still want to come up there and still appreciate the invite!  I plan to coordinate it with my next return trip from NY!  There's no way a pair of Beryllium'd-out 1027's can ever be child's play bro.  I"m so glad you're getting a new 80.3--that's a great processor and it comes with UHD passthrough, so you won't need another processor for a VERY long time.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2400#post_23694162
> 
> 
> 
> Steak dinners? Well, it's different from the usual chicken.
> 
> 
> But yes, the floors are an *investment*, whereas the steaks are an *expense*.


 

Absolutely--the investment is always the best way to go!  Expenses are selfish and give nothing back!  BTW, I know I'm late with this, but did you ever give the Selah disc a whirl?  I can never get enough of their harmonies.  Of course, it helps that I'm deeply reflective about the goodness of God while listening, but man--they have some emotionally stirring songs.  Do you have any favorites yet?


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2430#post_23694387
> 
> 
> LOL--the upgrade process has already been initiated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Mike, of course I still want to come up there and still appreciate the invite!  I plan to coordinate it with my next return trip from NY!  There's no way a pair of Beryllium'd-out 1027's can ever be child's play bro.  I"m so glad you're getting a new 80.3--that's a great processor and it comes with UHD passthrough, so you won't need another processor for a VERY long time.


The Be tweeters are nice







. But which are you leaning more towards? The Aeris, Whisper XD or Whisper HD. My 80.3 should be delivered today so now it's just a matter of trying to have Dennis and Craig have the time to install it for me. Hopefully sometime this month otherwise it won't be until Nov. We shall see, But I will be anxiously awaiting word on any new developments here.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2430#post_23695457
> 
> 
> 
> The Be tweeters are nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But which are you leaning more towards? The Aeris, Whisper XD or Whisper HD. My 80.3 should be delivered today so now it's just a matter of trying to have Dennis and Craig have the time to install it for me. Hopefully sometime this month otherwise it won't be until Nov. We shall see, But I will be anxiously awaiting word on any new developments here.


 

As my research continues, I'm now leaning more toward the Aeris.  The sealed bass section is a boon for me as a home theater buff and the cabinet design is the best I've ever seen in a speaker.  Additionally, I can still EQ on a per-speaker basis while material plays.  That's a dream come true.

 

I know you're looking forward to getting back in the swing of things with your 80.3.  Since it comes out next week, I'd suggest making Star Trek Into Darkness the first movie you watch once you're all set-up again.  It's an A/V knockout!


----------



## MIkeDuke

I can't wait to get up and running again. But TBH, I have a lot of movies I need to get to. OHF, Oz the Great and powerful, Oblivion. Plus I am sure I have others that I have bought but have not watched yet. But Star Trek Into The Darkness is also on the list. The Aeris I am sure would be an excellent choice. It does look like a pretty cool speaker. Can't wait to see those in your room and a video on them







.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2430#post_23694387
> 
> 
> Absolutely--the investment is always the best way to go!  Expenses are selfish and give nothing back!  BTW, I know I'm late with this, but did you ever give the Selah disc a whirl?  I can never get enough of their harmonies.  Of course, it helps that I'm deeply reflective about the goodness of God while listening, but man--they have some emotionally stirring songs.  Do you have any favorites yet?



My favorites are the traditional hymns, and the two standouts are _There is a Fountain_ and _Were You There_ (w. Russ Taff).


By the way, if you're a fan at all of the Bill Gaither _Homecoming_ series, I recommend _How Great Thou Art_, which is a DVD of traditional hymns sung by the Homecoming folks. Excellent singing. _Excellent_ singing. Standouts for me include _it is Well_ (Wintley Phipps), _There is a Fountain_ (f. David Phelps) and _I'd Rather Have Jesus_ (The Crabb Family). But they're ALL good.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2430#post_23696745
> 
> 
> As my research continues, I'm now leaning more toward the Aeris.  The sealed bass section is a boon for me as a home theater buff and the cabinet design is the best I've ever seen in a speaker.  Additionally, I can still EQ on a per-speaker basis while material plays.  That's a dream come true.
> 
> 
> I know you're looking forward to getting back in the swing of things with your 80.3.  Since it comes out next week, I'd suggest making Star Trek Into Darkness the first movie you watch once you're all set-up again.  It's an A/V knockout!



if you go there, what happens to the Focus SE setup? You almost just got them.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2430#post_23696987
> 
> 
> My favorites are the traditional hymns, and the two standouts are _There is a Fountain_ and _Were You There_ (w. Russ Taff).
> 
> 
> By the way, if you're a fan at all of the Bill Gaither _Homecoming_ series, I recommend _How Great Thou Art_, which is a DVD of traditional hymns sung by the Homecoming folks. Excellent singing. _Excellent_ singing. Standouts for me include _it is Well_ (Wintley Phipps), _There is a Fountain_ (f. David Phelps) and _I'd Rather Have Jesus_ (The Crabb Family). But they're ALL good.



David Phelps has an AMAZING voice. There are soooo many songs he sings that really move me. He is truly blessed.


And Whitley Phipps visited our church a number of years ago. He, too, can seriously sing.


I just played the "We're you there" cut for one of my customers. I have a number of the Selah albums and that is my favorite cut from of all of them.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2430#post_23696987
> 
> 
> My favorites are the traditional hymns, and the two standouts are _There is a Fountain_ and _Were You There_ (w. Russ Taff).
> 
> 
> By the way, if you're a fan at all of the Bill Gaither _Homecoming_ series, I recommend _How Great Thou Art_, which is a DVD of traditional hymns sung by the Homecoming folks. Excellent singing. _Excellent_ singing. Standouts for me include _it is Well_ (Wintley Phipps), _There is a Fountain_ (f. David Phelps) and _I'd Rather Have Jesus_ (The Crabb Family). But they're ALL good.



Thanks for those references prepress. I haven't listened to Phelps or Gaither; I'll be sure to look into them!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2430#post_23696993
> 
> 
> if you go there, what happens to the Focus SE setup? You almost just got them.



My theater has been disassembled as I prepare to prep the house for sale/rental. I just sold the Focus SE's (but still have the Marquis HD as it's Legacy's best center channel) and have all the funds lined up to pull the trigger on a pair of Aeris as soon as my new address is able to receive packages.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2430#post_23697537
> 
> 
> David Phelps has an AMAZING voice. There are soooo many songs he sings that really move me. He is truly blessed.
> 
> 
> And Whitley Phipps visited our church a number of years ago. He, too, can seriously sing.
> 
> 
> I just played the "We're you there" cut for one of my customers. I have a number of the Selah albums and that is my favorite cut from of all of them.



Whitley Phipps is an extremely talented vocalist and minister. He is actually the former pastor of my church (Seabrook Seventh Day Adventist Church) here in MD. That man has a God-given voice on him that I grew up loving, even before moving down here. My favorites of his are "I'll Choose You Again" and "The Lord's Prayer."


----------



## prepress

"Because He Lives" is a Bill Gaither song. You may have heard that one.


Some confusion o the Focus SE. I saw that the specs on the website and those in the manual differ greatly. Do the Focus SEs weigh 138 (website) or 200 (manual)? There's also a 2Hz difference in the bass (18Hz website vs. 16Hz manual).


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2430#post_23698885
> 
> 
> "Because He Lives" is a Bill Gaither song. You may have heard that one.
> 
> 
> Some confusion o the Focus SE. I saw that the specs on the website and those in the manual differ greatly. Do the Focus SEs weigh 138 (website) or 200 (manual)? There's also a 2Hz difference in the bass (18Hz website vs. 16Hz manual).


 

In that case, I have heard Gaither! lol. Ah, I'd say the Focus weight is 138 lbs.  200 lbs probably refers to total shipping weight, including. packaging (which is quite substantial), as well as the large shipping pallad. They probably just divided th total shipping weight by 2 to get the 200lbs per speaker.  Based on talks with my dealer before purchase, I know they are officially rated to 18Hz, although after running them full range for three months, I'm pretty sure they go a little lower than that.


----------



## pcweber111

Why not just go for broke and get some Helixes?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2430#post_23699523
> 
> 
> Why not just go for broke and get some Helixes?



Two words: Diminishing Returns. For a system that will have multiple subs, the benefits of the Helixes would be largely ignored.


----------



## pcweber111

Yeah I figured as much just ribbing you.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2430#post_23699276
> 
> 
> In that case, I have heard Gaither! lol. Ah, I'd say the Focus weight is 138 lbs.  200 lbs probably refers to total shipping weight, including. packaging (which is quite substantial), as well as the large shipping pallad. They probably just divided th total shipping weight by 2 to get the 200lbs per speaker.  Based on talks with my dealer before purchase, I know they are officially rated to 18Hz, although after running them full range for three months, I'm pretty sure they go a little lower than that.



I just got an e-mail from Legacy, and the specs in the manual are correct. The SEs go down to 16Hz. But, the weight on the website is correct at 138 lbs, as you say. The manual doesn't say anything about shipping weight; the 200 lbs. is there straight-up. The website says shipping weight is 177. Ouch! The Focus HD is 133 and 172, respectively. Again, ouch! The shipping weights are scary for someone in a second-floor 1BR; the speaker's weight isn't bad, and is comparable to my Mirages, which are 135 lbs each. If I get serious about new speakers before retiring, maybe I'll keep the Legacys in mind. Even the Signature (I wish it were taller) would be enough in my room, sound-wise, though the (probably) lower image might be a concern. But they are supposed to image above their height, as I understand it from the Legacy thread.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2430#post_23700103
> 
> 
> Yeah I figured as much just ribbing you.


I know buddy!    Those Helixes are monsters though. Whispers were definitely on the list--but the Aeris offers the best of all Legacy Audio's offerings. The next theater will not be a bat-cave, so I may just go ahead and order one of the more flashy finishes (with a black-pearl baffle to maintain consistency with the Marquis HD center channel.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2430#post_23700121
> 
> 
> 
> I just got an e-mail from Legacy, and the specs in the manual are correct. The SEs go down to 16Hz. But, the weight on the website is correct at 138 lbs, as you say. The manual doesn't say anything about shipping weight; the 200 lbs. is there straight-up. The website says shipping weight is 177. Ouch! The Focus HD is 133 and 172, respectively. Again, ouch! The shipping weights are scary for someone in a second-floor 1BR; the speaker's weight isn't bad, and is comparable to my Mirages, which are 135 lbs each. If I get serious about new speakers before retiring, maybe I'll keep the Legacys in mind. Even the Signature (I wish it were taller) would be enough in my room, sound-wise, though the (probably) lower image might be a concern. But they are supposed to image above their height, as I understand it from the Legacy thread.


 

I hope your building has a freight elevator.  If so, then you'll probably be in luck if you ended up going with the Focuses.  You know, for the Sigs, you can always get something like an Auralex Gramma to place the sigs on if their imaging is way too low for you.  that being said, I doubt it would be a problem.  they are still taller than most speakers and the most important thing is measuring their tweeter height in relation to the tweeter height for your current Marages.  It might be tough to tell with the wraparound cloth design, but you could make a guess with your ears and a tape-measure--both close to the speaker as it plays.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2430#post_23700864
> 
> 
> I hope your building has a freight elevator.  If so, then you'll probably be in luck if you ended up going with the Focuses.  You know, for the Sigs, you can always get something like an Auralex Gramma to place the sigs on if their imaging is way too low for you.  that being said, I doubt it would be a problem.  they are still taller than most speakers and the most important thing is measuring their tweeter height in relation to the tweeter height for your current Marages.  It might be tough to tell with the wraparound cloth design, but you could make a guess with your ears and a tape-measure--both close to the speaker as it plays.



No, it's a walk-up. The shipping weight concerns me, I admit. That;s why the Signature SE is, in practical terms, a more realistic option for my living circumstances. And there's nothing wrong with 22Hz bass! The top of the Signature cabinet is halfway up my TV screen; it would cut across the Mirage's tweeter at the middle.


I found a review of the Signatures and the reviewer has the same amps I do. He also uses Kimber and Transparent cables, though not the same Transparent I do (no mention of which Kimbers). That review mentions a respectable but not particularly deep soundstage, and that placement is _very_ important. The Focus SE, I'd think, would be better in that regard. Did you find the Focus to have a deep soundstage?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2430#post_23700942
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a walk-up. The shipping weight concerns me, I admit. That;s why the Signature SE is, in practical terms, a more realistic option for my living circumstances. And there's nothing wrong with 22Hz bass! The top of the Signature cabinet is halfway up my TV screen; it would cut across the Mirage's tweeter at the middle.
> 
> 
> I found a review of the Signatures and the reviewer has the same amps I do. He also uses Kimber and Transparent cables, though not the same Transparent I do (no mention of which Kimbers). That review mentions a respectable but not particularly deep soundstage, and that placement is *very* important. The Focus SE, I'd think, would be better in that regard. Did you find the Focus to have a deep soundstage?


 

I certainly found the focuses to have a deep soundstage, but having heard the Signatures as well, I'm inclined to strongly disagree with that reviewer who said their soundstage is not deep.  As far as the positioning, I'll say that I took quite some time to carefully position my first tower speakers, a $360 pair of Infinity Primus 360BK's, back in 2006 when i first got them.  Logic degreed that I do at least the same for every speaker I've owned since then.  It only makes sense to do the same for a high-end speaker like the Signatures, and doubly so for the Focus.  As you know from positioning your Mirages, great sound is never ever plug-and-play!


----------



## DMark1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2430#post_23700942
> 
> 
> No, it's a walk-up. The shipping weight concerns me, I admit. That;s why the Signature SE is, in practical terms, a more realistic option for my living circumstances. And there's nothing wrong with 22Hz bass! The top of the Signature cabinet is halfway up my TV screen; it would cut across the Mirage's tweeter at the middle.
> 
> 
> I found a review of the Signatures and the reviewer has the same amps I do. He also uses Kimber and Transparent cables, though not the same Transparent I do (no mention of which Kimbers). That review mentions a respectable but not particularly deep soundstage, and that placement is _very_ important. The Focus SE, I'd think, would be better in that regard. Did you find the Focus to have a deep soundstage?



Prepress,


I have personally moved A LOT of Legacy speakers, many by myself, and the Focus SE is not difficult to handle once it is strapped to a hand truck. For 2 flights of steps, I would recommend 2 people, but it really is not difficult, as long as both guys are in good health.


Actually, if you have two strong guys, its almost easier to just pick up the speaker in the shipping box and carry it up the steps without bothering with a hand truck.


I would not let shipping weight deter you from selecting the speaker you want!!. Just get a friend or two to help you on delivery day. If you would cover a train ticket and expenses for a day, I'd come up there and help you get them set up myself!


----------



## MIkeDuke

Let me just some anecdotal thoughts. I went to a GTG a while ago and the Focus were there. I can't remember of it was the SE or HD though. I was sitting dead center and the imaging was fantastic. Not to mention just an all around great sound. But other people there where not as impressed. To be fair, I don't think they were setup optimally "for the speaker". They are tall speakers and they were put on platforms that made them even taller. So many people thought they sounded better when they stood up as opposed to being seated. Plus, many people thought that unless you were in the sweet spot (which I was hogging







), they did not image well. For me, they were some of the best speakers I heard at the GTG. As a matter of fact, of the speakers I heard, they were probably one of the only ones I would consider if I already did not have my Focals and I had the space for them. My guess is that these require a precise setup. My 1027's are like that. Even an inch can make a big difference. It took me awhile before they were dialed in. So I just think these need some TLC to get them sounding their best and when you do that, I am sure you will be rewarded.


----------



## prepress

DMark1, your offer is worth considering should I decide to replace my Mirages, and definitely if I do so with Legacys. For now, replacing them is a thought only. I know I'm fueling the idea simply by engaging the forum, but in case I'm compelled to do something, I should be ready.


Placement won't be an issue, since with this room there's only _one_ way to set up any speakers. Interestingly, I think the C2300 preamp has helped them, as has this room compared to my previous apartment where the imaging was worse. I wasn't concerned with it that much then, but I do remember the image was pretty flat; no depth, even though the speakers were closer together. They were also closer to the back wall then. Anyway, we'll see.


----------



## BrolicBeast


New Sound Anchors Monoblock Amp Stands











 

Sound Anchors Center Channel Stand.  Built like a TANK....truly!


----------



## Done Deal DR

Nice Brolic! They all look great. Why do you still have the credenza?










I got my Sound Anchor stand in for my Klipsch RC-64 II yesterday and love it.


They are really quite heavy duty, it's not that I didn't expect it at this price point but I was pleasantly surprised when it was even beefier and better constructed than I was expecting. They got the bottom mount holes perfect (I did have to measure for them after all) to mount directly to my RC-64 and it's incredibly stable, important since I have 3 dogs in my house and... who knows?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Done Deal DR*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2430#post_23705166
> 
> 
> Nice Brolic! They all look great. Why do you still have the credenza?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my Sound Anchor stand in for my Klipsch RC-64 II yesterday and love it.
> 
> 
> They are really quite heavy duty, it's not that I didn't expect it at this price point but I was pleasantly surprised when it was even beefier and better constructed than I was expecting. They got the bottom mount holes perfect (I did have to measure for them after all) to mount directly to my RC-64 and it's incredibly stable, important since I have 3 dogs in my house and... who knows?


 

Thanks Done Deal! LOL--we decided to take the credenza the new house and place it somewhere (Not sure where yet)!  Thus, 'twill remain!!!

 

Man, the center channel is insanely beefy! Heavy, sturdy, and extremely stable!  3 Dogs in the house?  How did your center channel survive this long? lol.


----------



## Done Deal DR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2450_50#post_23705225
> 
> 
> Thanks Done Deal! LOL--we decided to take the credenza the new house and place it somewhere (Not sure where yet)!  Thus, 'twill remain!!!
> 
> 
> Man, the center channel is insanely beefy! Heavy, sturdy, and extremely stable!  3 Dogs in the house?  How did your center channel survive this long? lol.



Ha! they are actually somewhat well mannered and fairly small (all around 40-45 lbs) and I try to keep them from getting too rambunctious around my gear... but with the Sound Anchor it's in absolutely no danger. In fact I think it would hurt them if they ran into it.







These things would stand up to earth quakes.


I love how clean the front sound stage is without a big bulky piece of furniture in the middle. I'd never previously been in a room set up this way and I absolutely love it. I also got their Cone Coaster product since I have a tile floor and they are perfect as well.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Great looking stands Matt. It makes the amps look even more menacing. If that's possible. The center does look like it means business. Congrats.


----------



## djbluemax1

Those new stands are BEEFY! Out of curiosity, what are you doing with the old stands and where did you get them from? I really like the simple, elegant look.



Max


----------



## Hades84

Those stands look great! It's always good when design and functionality come together to make something aesthetically pleasing in its own right, as those stands are, without having to throw a whole lot of bells and whistles on it. Clean, simple design, love 'em.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Done Deal DR*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2430#post_23705272
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! they are actually somewhat well mannered and fairly small (all around 40-45 lbs) and I try to keep them from getting too rambunctious around my gear... but with the Sound Anchor it's in absolutely no danger. In fact I think it would hurt them if they ran into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These things would stand up to earth quakes.
> 
> 
> I love how clean the front sound stage is without a big bulky piece of furniture in the middle. I'd never previously been in a room set up this way and I absolutely love it. I also got their Cone Coaster product since I have a tile floor and they are perfect as well.


 

Yeah, I can't imagine any dogs or elephants, for that matter, endangering the stability of the Sound Anchor Stands. Ah, I haven't heard of the Cone Coaster.  I'll be looking into that later today.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2430#post_23705289
> 
> 
> Great looking stands Matt. It makes the amps look even more menacing. If that's possible. The center does look like it means business. Congrats.


 

Gracias Sr. Duke!  I'd probaly hold on to the amp stands in the event of a hurricane. lol.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2430#post_23705986
> 
> 
> Those new stands are BEEFY! Out of curiosity, what are you doing with the old stands and where did you get them from? I really like the simple, elegant look.
> 
> 
> 
> Max


 

Hey Max, I'm still undecided on what to do with the old stands.  I might use them again if I eventually go with an all-monoblock setup.  If I don't go that route, I'll probably sell them.  They are quite elegant--perfect for a furnished multi-purpose room or dedicated music room.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hades84*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2430#post_23706274
> 
> 
> Those stands look great! It's always good when design and functionality come together to make something aesthetically pleasing in its own right, as those stands are, without having to throw a whole lot of bells and whistles on it. Clean, simple design, love 'em.


 

Thanks buddy!  These Sound Anchor guys really know what they are doing.  The amp stands arrive bolted to a piece of plywood in its shipping box.  I mean--my gosh, I've never experienced something like that before.  As I get older, I find myself liking straightforward, simple solutions.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2430#post_23705135
> 
> 
> New Sound Anchors Monoblock Amp Stands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sound Anchors Center Channel Stand.  Built like a TANK....truly!



That center channel looks as though it's ready to walk away. Alien invasion!


Seriously, the stands are nice and sturdy-looking, as befits the equipment. Very good.


----------



## Hades84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2430#post_23708152
> 
> 
> That center channel looks as though it's ready to walk away. Alien invasion!



Yeah, it looks like a really wide AT-ST walker.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2430#post_23707098
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Max, I'm still undecided on what to do with the old stands.  I might use them again if I eventually go with an all-monoblock setup.  If I don't go that route, I'll probably sell them.  They are quite elegant--perfect for a furnished multi-purpose room or dedicated music room.


If you decide to sell them, let me know. If you decide not to sell them, could you tell me where you got them?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2430#post_23708152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2430#post_23705135
> 
> 
> New Sound Anchors Monoblock Amp Stands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sound Anchors Center Channel Stand.  Built like a TANK....truly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That center channel looks as though it's ready to walk away. Alien invasion!
> 
> 
> Seriously, the stands are nice and sturdy-looking, as befits the equipment. Very good.
Click to expand...




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hades84*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2430#post_23708951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2430#post_23708152
> 
> 
> That center channel looks as though it's ready to walk away. Alien invasion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it looks like a really wide AT-ST walker.
Click to expand...


I was thinking more Wall-E, (or Johnny-5 LOL!).



Max


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2430#post_23708152
> 
> 
> 
> That center channel looks as though it's ready to walk away. Alien invasion!
> 
> 
> Seriously, the stands are nice and sturdy-looking, as befits the equipment. Very good.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hades84*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2430#post_23708951
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it looks like a really wide AT-ST walker.





> The alien invasion has begun!  If the Marquis HD starts walking around on its new cyber-infused stand, I'm quitting the hobby and moving to Botswana...or Jersey. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2460#post_23709566
> 
> 
> 
> If you decide to sell them, let me know. If you decide not to sell them, could you tell me where you got them?
> 
> 
> I was thinking more Wall-E, (or Johnny-5 LOL!).
> 
> 
> 
> Max


 

JOHNNY-FIVE-IS-A-LIVE!!!!!!! Oh! The joy of decades past.

 

BTW, I got my VTI amp stands here. I selected the gold option.


----------



## BrolicBeast


Guys, I'm looking at the costs associated with soundproofing the new room, and I'm getting discouraged.  Can playing a theater in the basement really wake up an infant?  I'm going to be straight-forward--if I soundproof, It will cannibalize some of the funds I have lined up for my ultimate theater (I'm planning very intensely) and i don't want to make that type of sacrifice...but what I *want* and what I *need* can be mutually exclusive.  For those who had infants (or sound-sensitive spouses), is soundproofing a room one of those "I wish I had done that" things?


----------



## MIkeDuke

My room is a second story finished room that can not be sound proofed. I sure wish it could be. But since it is already built, it is virtually impossible without major demolition and a rebuild. Craig's theater is in the basement and I don't think his room is sound proofed,. If you want to know how loud it can get outside of a basement, he would be one of the first people I would contact. If you have to scale back your mains one level down to do it, because it would make a difference, would you do that? I think most of the major builds focus on room isolation. Don't forget, if you isolate the room, you will in affect, increase the SPL in the room because you would have sealed the cracks. I mean, forget about just isolating the room to keep the sound in, by keeping the sound in, you get an easy boast in SPL.


I noticed that just when I added my solid core door, treatment on the back of the door, and a runner on on the bottom of the door to help seal in the sound. I automatically got a increase in SPL that was very noticeable. And that was just by adding a solid core door. Which I hope you do anyway. It's a toss up for sure. But it's not like if you keep the Focus SE's, that your system will automatically will be bad. It will probably be better since you will have the room properly treated and sealed. But that's just me. As I said, I would contact Craig and see what he says. You have heard his system and know what it can do. Just ask him what kind of sound leakage he gets when he watches stuff feeling "spirited".


----------



## BrolicBeast

Mike,


As always your post was very helpful.







I didn't think about the containment of sound as well. This way, I hear everything my speakers produce. I spoke to a buddy of mine down here and also touched base with Craig...it looks like I will definitely be soundproofing the room. In the scheme of things, it's better to have an empty-but-soundproofed room for a while than to have a great theater that I'm unable to use due to disturbances to other family members (and the disruption of baby sleep). Patience is a virtue.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I think that's a good choice. In the long run, I think it will help you get the most out of your system. I also know patience is tough, but it is worth it in the end. You new room is going to be stellar.


----------



## prepress

I, too, think reasonable soundproofing is the better long-term move if you're going to play the system very loudly. And, fortunately, this is the basement, not a second floor, where you'd disturb those underneath. Perhaps a bedroom or home office can be on the other side of the house if the theater doesn't take up the entire basement, or at least opposite where the system sits if it does.


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2400_100#post_23714620
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> 
> As always your post was very helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think about the containment of sound as well. This way, I hear everything my speakers produce. I spoke to a buddy of mine down here and also touched base with Craig...it looks like I will definitely be soundproofing the room. In the scheme of things, it's better to have an empty-but-soundproofed room for a while than to have a great theater that I'm unable to use due to disturbances to other family members (and the disruption of baby sleep). Patience is a virtue.



Indeed. It's part of the reason I'm already looking at a house. I have an upstairs neighbor that apparently is allergic to bass because anytime I watch a movie no matter how low I try to keep the sub she comes down to complain. I've started to ignore her and have thought about posting the city's sound ordinance on the front door since I'm not breaking any laws lol.


In the end treating the room is the right thing to do and it will definitely be a positive in regards to sound quality as well.


----------



## DMark1

Yeah, bass goes through just about everything, so without proper soundproofing in the building, your upstairs neighbor will hear that subwoofer no matter how soft you play your movies.


----------



## pcweber111

'Tis a downside to apt. living. More reason to get a house.


----------



## djbluemax1

Thanks for the link. Very reasonably priced too for how nice they look. BTW, why did you decide to upgrade/switch the amp stands? Any particular reason?


And yes, bass containment is always an issue. The lowest octaves travel amazingly well. I looked through Dennis Erskine's thread about isolating a room and there was a lot of useful information. Things like decoupling isolators, green glue and drywall etc.


A buddy of mine had a really weird and amusing incident. Had a neighbour wonder what the heck was going on because the ULF in his basement HT somehow managed to travel across the street to his neighbour's kitchen to rattle the dishes in the cupboards (only at certain frequencies triggered by certain movies).


He showed me how well the ULF travelled by playing a particular scene on loop (WOTW pod scene) and had me come out to the driveway. If you stood in one particular spot, you could feel the vibrations through your feet. A couple of feet away in any direction and you couldn't really feel it anymore. Weird. It was a DIY setup with sealed 18's (LMS 5400 Ultra's?).


He discovered the oddity with the neighbour when she mentioned it and he happened to recognise the days of the occurences as coinciding with his HT indulgences. I don't think he ever told her why her crockery randomly rattles. You can't actually hear anything outside his house even at Reference, and the neighbour put those rubber mat things in the cupboards which apparently was enough to eliminate the soft rattling from the vibrations.


Makes me wonder what the neighbours of Thigpen Rotary owners experience. A group of seismologists tested a Thigpen Rotary mounted in a large truck and picked up readings on seismographs miles away.



Max


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2400#post_23688815
> 
> 
> Lol, yeah the 15ft screen was indeed a product of forum exposure! I happened to come across an avs article that had AVS founder David Bott's theater as a feature, and I was floored. I read on to see what size his screen was, and lo and behold: his screen is the same size as mine.....once I saw that, I realized that I needn't be allured by a few extra feet in width. I love my screen, and as some folks like Frank can attest to, the Stewart ST130 is a darn good screen. There's no sense in messing with a beautiful thing. Thus, I'm going to find a way to transport it whilst keeping it intact.



Stewart screen is awesome, I would never change it. I was surprised you were actually looking at selling it Matt.


----------



## Frohlich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2460#post_23713224
> 
> 
> Guys, I'm looking at the costs associated with soundproofing the new room, and I'm getting discouraged.  Can playing a theater in the basement really wake up an infant?  I'm going to be straight-forward--if I soundproof, It will cannibalize some of the funds I have lined up for my ultimate theater (I'm planning very intensely) and i don't want to make that type of sacrifice...but what I _want_ and what I _need_ can be mutually exclusive.  For those who had infants (or sound-sensitive spouses), is soundproofing a room one of those "I wish I had done that" things?



I am by no means an expert in soundproofing but I can certainly speak to my personal experience. In my basement HT set-up, it isn't the mid and high frequencies that travel upstairs but the bass. When I play a movie anywhere near reference (-12 is my default volume) it starts shaking stuff on the main floor. I can easily watch a movie around -15 and it really doesn't bother anybody upstairs. -10 starts to draw attention and reference could easily be heard upstairs. I haven't read your whole thread so I apologize if I missed it, but is the configuration of the house. Will the infant be on the main floor...is there a second story? In our house we have 4 bedrooms upstairs and the master on the main floor. If the infant is "upstairs" on the second story, I would imagine very little sound would travel to the second story. Good luck.


----------



## DMark1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2460#post_23716899
> 
> 
> A buddy of mine had a really weird and amusing incident. Had a neighbour wonder what the heck was going on because the ULF in his basement HT somehow managed to travel across the street to his neighbour's kitchen to rattle the dishes in the cupboards (only at certain frequencies triggered by certain movies).
> 
> 
> Max



I guess those subwoofers were causing "Micro-Quakes" in his neighborhood...


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2460#post_23715958
> 
> 
> I, too, think reasonable soundproofing is the better long-term move if you're going to play the system very loudly. And, fortunately, this is the basement, not a second floor, where you'd disturb those underneath. Perhaps a bedroom or home office can be on the other side of the house if the theater doesn't take up the entire basement, or at least opposite where the system sits if it does.



Yeah man, I'll be playing at reference level for most films...a little lower for music. I'm 100% committed to soundproofing now. My research is turning up some great ideas....the build threads are also giving me some great implementation ideas too, the top two being 1) Polesinterruptusnot (don't know who named it) and 2) The Bacon Race theater.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2460#post_23716153
> 
> 
> Indeed. It's part of the reason I'm already looking at a house. I have an upstairs neighbor that apparently is allergic to bass because anytime I watch a movie no matter how low I try to keep the sub she comes down to complain. I've started to ignore her and have thought about posting the city's sound ordinance on the front door since I'm not breaking any laws lol.
> 
> 
> In the end treating the room is the right thing to do and it will definitely be a positive in regards to sound quality as well.



Lol sounds like you and your gear need a house. Good thing you're looking at a few man. I live in a townhouse right now, and although the neighbors never complained (and I didn't rock the block too often since 2013 was a slow year for TRULY reference blu rays), I always felt worried that I'd hear a knock or two on my door (particularly during Oz and my umpteen "self-demos" of my favorite blu ray scenes (don't judge me guys!) lol.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2460#post_23716899
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link. Very reasonably priced too for how nice they look. BTW, why did you decide to upgrade/switch the amp stands? Any particular reason?
> 
> 
> And yes, bass containment is always an issue. The lowest octaves travel amazingly well. I looked through Dennis Erskine's thread about isolating a room and there was a lot of useful information. Things like decoupling isolators, green glue and drywall etc.
> 
> 
> A buddy of mine had a really weird and amusing incident. Had a neighbour wonder what the heck was going on because the ULF in his basement HT somehow managed to travel across the street to his neighbour's kitchen to rattle the dishes in the cupboards (only at certain frequencies triggered by certain movies).
> 
> 
> He showed me how well the ULF travelled by playing a particular scene on loop (WOTW pod scene) and had me come out to the driveway. If you stood in one particular spot, you could feel the vibrations through your feet. A couple of feet away in any direction and you couldn't really feel it anymore. Weird. It was a DIY setup with sealed 18's (LMS 5400 Ultra's?).
> 
> 
> He discovered the oddity with the neighbour when she mentioned it and he happened to recognise the days of the occurences as coinciding with his HT indulgences. I don't think he ever told her why her crockery randomly rattles. You can't actually hear anything outside his house even at Reference, and the neighbour put those rubber mat things in the cupboards which apparently was enough to eliminate the soft rattling from the vibrations.
> 
> 
> Makes me wonder what the neighbours of Thigpen Rotary owners experience. A group of seismologists tested a Thigpen Rotary mounted in a large truck and picked up readings on seismographs miles away.
> 
> 
> 
> Max



Hey Max, I only upgraded to the new amp stands because i wanted my amp stands to match my center channel stand. They're still great...especially for what they cost! Wow, that's an insane story about the across-the-street ULF invasion! Wow......sound is really capable of some amazing phenomena.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2460#post_23719474
> 
> 
> Stewart screen is awesome, I would never change it. I was surprised you were actually looking at selling it Matt.



Hey Frank, I was only going to sell it to go AT or to go bigger. AT still something I'll do if I can sell the screen. I may even do AT if I can't sell the screen.....I'm not opposed to building a second, medium performance room just for sports and gaming


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frohlich*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2460#post_23719601
> 
> 
> I am by no means an expert in soundproofing but I can certainly speak to my personal experience. In my basement HT set-up, it isn't the mid and high frequencies that travel upstairs but the bass. When I play a movie anywhere near reference (-12 is my default volume) it starts shaking stuff on the main floor. I can easily watch a movie around -15 and it really doesn't bother anybody upstairs. -10 starts to draw attention and reference could easily be heard upstairs. I haven't read your whole thread so I apologize if I missed it, but is the configuration of the house. Will the infant be on the main floor...is there a second story? In our house we have 4 bedrooms upstairs and the master on the main floor. If the infant is "upstairs" on the second story, I would imagine very little sound would travel to the second story. Good luck.



All the bedroom are up on the second level, but bass is what I'm worried about. It travels mercilessly!! I'm planning for reference level playback 90% of the time. I'll post a floor plan once I get a finalized plan.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2460#post_23720150
> 
> 
> I guess those subwoofers were causing "Micro-Quakes" in his neighborhood...



He was generating some seeeerious seismic activity. I don't know much about LMS, but if they can shake cupboards across the street, that's commendable.


----------



## djbluemax1

In the data-bass forum, they tested a single DIY 18" LMS Ultra 5400 in a sealed box, and it was the only single to put out 94.7db at 10Hz, measured outdoors ground plane. To give a comparison, that's also what the $9000 6 driver 4500watt rms Paradigm Signature Sub2 produced at 10Hz.



Max


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2460#post_23721754
> 
> 
> 
> All the bedroom are up on the second level, but bass is what I'm worried about. It travels mercilessly!! I'm planning for reference level playback 90% of the time. I'll post a floor plan once I get a finalized plan.
> 
> He was generating some seeeerious seismic activity. I don't know much about LMS, but if they can shake cupboards across the street, that's commendable.



I am above the master bedroom. And bass does travel mercilessly. My objective is just to allow me to listen to music at a "reasonable" level while my wife tries to sleep. It will be probably 3 to 4 more weeks before I have any data. I don't know what you are up for but if you are serious about controlling bass, you will need to spend some serious coin on the door(s). A solid core door (with air tight seals around it and sealed on the threshold) is essential but given your objective to play near reference, you will need to go beyond that. (e.g. double doors with air space between them). I'm sure you can do the research. I will not go to that extreme. If what I have done does not work, I guess I will listen to headphones










If you are willing to spend the money, and go to the max, you can probably achieve your objective. Clips; triple drywall; green glue; Serenity mat; care in sealing electrical outlets; blah, blah, blah !! A room within a room will definitely work as I have a friend who did that and there is NO sound anywhere in his home when he plays music/movies.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I have a solid core door with a threshold on the bottom of the door. The door is a pretty tight fit TBH. I am not sure if there is any kind of weather stripping I can put around the door. i also have a slab of this
http://www.celotex.co.uk/ on the inside of my door but I really don't remember which kind I got. As I said, it did make a difference in my case. They seem to have a lot of products for many applications. I just wish there was more I could do in my already built room







.


----------



## audioguy

Mike: the Sound Propfing Company sells exactly what you need. A drop down device attached to the door that creates an air (and sound) seal at the bottom ( I will be installing two) and seals that go around the door frame that will do the same thing (I using 3 sets of those).


----------



## MIkeDuke

So would that take the place of my threshold? Truth is, with the threshold and the door shut, there is hardly any space at the bottom of the door. I see three different items for door bottoms. Which one is the one I would want to focus on.


----------



## audioguy

 http://www.soundproofingcompany.com/soundproofing-products/door-bottom-jamb-stop/automatic-door-bottom/


----------



## BrolicBeast


So I've been planning on framing the 17x28 rec room out into a 17x15 dedicated theater, but I just realized--hope is not lost for that 11x27 space that I originally wanted to turn int a theater.  The photo below shows what's possible in a room with the 11 foot width.  My gosh--I am excited that I can use this room after all.  The screen will of course be much larger than in the photo, but I'm so glad I did a little bit of research.  The Caveat is, if I did go with this room, I could only soundproof the ceiling, not the walls since that would decimate valuable room width.  Well, mitigation is better than ignoring sound transmission altogether. I"ll definitely be going to AT route.


----------



## BrolicBeast


...or I could just stick with my original plan and frame out the larger area for a theater.  Even with the new discovery potential, I cannot decide...


----------



## BrolicBeast


Here's the floorplan for the left half of the basement.  I have been given reign over the whole basement, but I've decided to tackle the left half first 









 
Red Lines = Walls I'll have to Build
Yellow Lines = Doors I'll have to install
Blue Line = Acoustically Transparent Screen

 

Note: Surround and Surround back speakers will be hidden within the columns.  I'm thinking about using an Erskine Group design, but there are other great theater designers out there and I'm sure a few of them are easier on the wallet.  I also plan to wire for multiple ceiling speakers for when Dolby Atmos finally comes to the home theater realm.


----------



## prepress

I see four subs in there. That's a lot of _thump_ for a room that size, slightly smaller than my living room. No concern that'll be overwhelming?







But having four subs should make for cleaner, tighter sound, not just bigger/deeper sound.


It is a nice-looking plan, and I think it will be great when finished. I also see we have the popcorn taken care of





















.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Lol but alas, the four subs shan't be overwhelming at all. I'm still struggling with the 11x27 space below the planned theater...I also struggle with just taking soundproofing measures on the ceiling of the current planned space, which would yield a 17x18 space to work with instead of the 14x16. I honestly dont think i'll know for sure until i actually move in.


Ah yes, there will be popcorn for days!!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast


Talked it over with the fiance......soundproofing is out of the window for now.  Since the rec room is already *finished* and soundproofing would require the demolition of brand new drywall, we will take a "we'll do it if we need it" approach to soundproofing. Without soundproofing (double wall, OSB, and triple drywall--yes, I planned to pull out all the stops), I literally save around 4 feet of width (I rounded 2 feet lost on either side), so the useable space will be 17x18 once I build that wall on the left.

 

I do want to go AT with a large screen, and I'm going to save whatever I need in order to get my light cannon projector.  14ft screen or bust!!!  And nothing is lost because, if we decide it needs to be soundproofed at a later date once kids come into the picture, it already has the wife's blessing.  I do plan to replace the door leading into the basement, as well as the door leading to the back yard with solid core doors with the side, top, and bottom soundproofing kits though, just as minor mitigating factors.

 

Planning is a roller coaster.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2460#post_23736309
> 
> 
> Talked it over with the fiance......soundproofing is out of the window for now.  Since the rec room is already *finished* and soundproofing would require the demolition of brand new drywall, we will take a "we'll do it if we need it" approach to soundproofing. Without soundproofing (double wall, OSB, and triple drywall--yes, I planned to pull out all the stops), I literally save around 4 feet of width (I rounded 2 feet lost on either side), so the useable space will be 17x18 once I build that wall on the left.
> 
> 
> I do want to go AT with a large screen, and I'm going to save whatever I need in order to get my light cannon projector.  14ft screen or bust!!!  And nothing is lost because, if we decide it needs to be soundproofed at a later date once kids come into the picture, it already has the wife's blessing.  I do plan to replace the door leading into the basement, as well as the door leading to the back yard with solid core doors with the side, top, and bottom soundproofing kits though, just as minor mitigating factors.
> 
> 
> Planning is a roller coaster.



Nah. Planning isn't the problem; it's the outside forces that are the problem.










If you later on decide you need soundproofing, will it be more expensive to do? I'd think it would be more trouble at least, since the room would be set up fully at that point and have to be taken apart. Still, if you decide you can get away without it and do just the minor things you mentioned, then that's money saved.


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2460#post_23734144
> 
> 
> Lol but alas, the four subs shan't be overwhelming at all. I'm still struggling with the 11x27 space below the planned theater...I also struggle with just taking soundproofing measures on the ceiling of the current planned space, which would yield a 17x18 space to work with instead of the 14x16. I honestly dont think i'll know for sure until i actually move in.
> 
> 
> Ah yes, there will be popcorn for days!!!!



I like seeing that last comment..... Every theater needs a commercial popcorn machine. Bet I can recommend a good source!


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2460#post_23736309
> 
> 
> Talked it over with the fiance......soundproofing is out of the window for now.  Since the rec room is already *finished* and soundproofing would require the demolition of brand new drywall, we will take a "we'll do it if we need it" approach to soundproofing. Without soundproofing (double wall, OSB, and triple drywall--yes, I planned to pull out all the stops), I literally save around 4 feet of width (I rounded 2 feet lost on either side), so the useable space will be 17x18 once I build that wall on the left.


I don't know how you did the measurements/calculations, but soundproofing shouldn't require 2 feet of wall thickness on any wall. If you use staggered studs, you only add a couple of inches. Even if you use a double wall with double layers of 5/8" drywall, you wouldn't be adding more than 6 inches:

 
http://www.soundproofing.com/elements_of_construction.html 


I'm just sayin'...


Craig


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2460#post_23736650
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. Planning isn't the problem; it's the outside forces that are the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you later on decide you need soundproofing, will it be more expensive to do? I'd think it would be more trouble at least, since the room would be set up fully at that point and have to be taken apart. Still, if you decide you can get away without it and do just the minor things you mentioned, then that's money saved.


 

Since the rec room will be finished already, the only added expense for soundproofing later would be rebuilding the screen-wall if I do the screen-wall route.  There's also another *screenwall *option I've designed and may get custom built.  Going that route would make a later sound-proofing effort quite difficult.  Maybe I should stop posting my soundproofing ideas, only because they change EVERY DAY!!!...Nahhh.  lol.  Soundproofing has the fiscal blessing of the Mrs. so it really is all up to me.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2460#post_23736797
> 
> 
> 
> I like seeing that last comment..... Every theater needs a commercial popcorn machine. Bet I can recommend a good source!


 

Yeah bro, I hear there's a guy in TN that's the best in the business! 









 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2460#post_23737202
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how you did the measurements/calculations, but soundproofing shouldn't require 2 feet of wall thickness on any wall. If you use staggered studs, you only add a couple of inches. Even if you use a double wall with double layers of 5/8" drywall, you wouldn't be adding more than 6 inches:
> 
> 
> http://www.soundproofing.com/elements_of_construction.html
> 
> 
> I'm just sayin'...
> 
> 
> Craig


 

My estimates were based on some pics I saw in Vikrao's build thread.  The wall's cross-section looked to be just over a foot or so, and I'd be adding OSB to the mix, as well as 2-inch and 4-inch acoustical panels all around, So I estimated nearly 2 feet in width. Probably closer to a foot and a half though.  I was leaning more toward the double wall instead of the staggered studs since I should, in theory, be able to build the second interior wall without ripping down the drywall on the original wall...but with staggered studs, the width of the studs overlap with the original studs.  How would the new decoupled ceiling joists rest on them, without touching the tops of the original studs? If I can do staggered studs and only lose a few inches, then I'd definitely look to making the 11x27 room the theater, instead of the main rec room area. Plus, the 11x27 room comes unfinished.

 

Edit: Found the answer to the joist question: IB3 clips.  Also found out that I can't build the room within the finished room due to the triple-leaf effect. Looks like staggered studs are now definitely the most desirable option.


----------



## DMark1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2460#post_23721986
> 
> 
> In the data-bass forum, they tested a single DIY 18" LMS Ultra 5400 in a sealed box, and it was the only single to put out 94.7db at 10Hz, measured outdoors ground plane. To give a comparison, that's also what the $9000 6 driver 4500watt rms Paradigm Signature Sub2 produced at 10Hz.
> 
> 
> 
> Max



I wonder what the distortion numbers were at that level....


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2490#post_23740600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2460#post_23721986
> 
> 
> In the data-bass forum, they tested a single DIY 18" LMS Ultra 5400 in a sealed box, and it was the only single to put out 94.7db at 10Hz, measured outdoors ground plane. To give a comparison, that's also what the $9000 6 driver 4500watt rms Paradigm Signature Sub2 produced at 10Hz.
> 
> 
> 
> Max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the distortion numbers were at that level....
Click to expand...

 http://www.data-bass.com/data?page=system&id=3&mset=35 



Max


----------



## MIkeDuke

Not put this thread off on a tangent but I heard those LMS drivers in custom boxes that weren't even that optimized for them and even at crazy levels, they sounded really good. The measurements on the data bass forum seem to confirm what I was hearing.


----------



## SeekingNirvana

I'm going back and forth between 2 F2's or 2 LMS's with clone amps. I've heard nothing but good things for both. I do find it a little sketchy having to wire money to purchase the clone. I mean sending money to china with out knowing if it will go through? They can say "we didn't receive payment" or something and your screwed.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeekingNirvana*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2490#post_23744302
> 
> 
> I'm going back and forth between 2 F2's or 2 LMS's with clone amps. I've heard nothing but good things for both. I do find it a little sketchy having to wire money to purchase the clone. I mean sending money to china with out knowing if it will go through? They can say "we didn't receive payment" or something and your screwed.


 

Having owned dual F2's, I can definitely tell you that they present the pinnacle of subwoofer perfomrance.  You can't go wrong by taking that route.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeekingNirvana*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2490#post_23744302
> 
> 
> I'm going back and forth between 2 F2's or 2 LMS's with clone amps. I've heard nothing but good things for both. I do find it a little sketchy having to wire money to purchase the clone. I mean sending money to china with out knowing if it will go through? They can say "we didn't receive payment" or something and your screwed.


I will say that I own a SubMersive HP and even though I thought the LMS were killer, the SubMersive is quite the performer. At nearly every sub GTG , it ranks at the top, or near the top of the scale. The advantage that the SubMersive has is that it is built for your, with the amp already optimized for the sub. No assembly required. Don't take my previous remarks that the SubMersive is out classed by the LMS because it is not. The SubMersive is an incredible sub and you would not be upset with 2 F2's in your room.


----------



## BrolicBeast


The Brolic Fire-sale has come to a close and the equipment acquisition period has begun.  A few new toys are forthcoming


----------



## COACH2369

Nice way of putting it.... Glad I could take advantage of it... My new projector is AWESOME...










What is the first purchase going to be?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2490#post_23749174
> 
> 
> Nice way of putting it.... Glad I could take advantage of it... My new projector is AWESOME...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the first purchase going to be?



Hey Jeff, I'm glad you're enjoying the RS56







I can't convey just how happy I am that it's in the possession of someone who truly values all that it's capable of.


In response to your question, the first purchase has already occurred...


Triad Platinum LCR's for placement behind a 13-foot wide AT screen:
 


What's amazing is that these are LCR's (i.e. not floorstanders) but look how they dwarf the monoblock to the left.


Legacy still has a major role to play in my next house. I've decided to build a dedicated music room (treated for two channels, fabric on walls, the whole 9 yards, in an unfinished 14x10 room. In this room shall go a pair of Aeris loudspeakers. But--first-things-first. 4k projector is next on the acquisition list. The anticipation for CEDIA is driving me bonkers.


----------



## audioguy

CraigJohn has the Triads and loves them - for music and movies.


A 13 foot wide screen😀. Wowzer!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2490#post_23750254
> 
> 
> CraigJohn has the Triads and loves them - for music and movies.
> 
> 
> A 13 foot wide screen😀. Wowzer!



Saving for a light-cannon man!


When are you going to update your build thread? Can't leave us hangin'!


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2490#post_23749761
> 
> 
> Hey Jeff, I'm glad you're enjoying the RS56
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't convey just how happy I am that it's in the possession of someone who truly values all that it's capable of.
> 
> 
> In response to your question, the first purchase has already occurred...
> 
> 
> Triad Platinum LCR's for placement behind a 13-foot wide AT screen:
> 
> 
> 
> What's amazing is that these are LCR's (i.e. not floorstanders) but look how they dwarf the monoblock to the left.
> 
> 
> Legacy still has a major role to play in my next house. I've decided to build a dedicated music room (treated for two channels, fabric on walls, the whole 9 yards, in an unfinished 14x10 room. In this room shall go a pair of Aeris loudspeakers. But--first-things-first. 4k projector is next on the acquisition list. The anticipation for CEDIA is driving me bonkers.



We are going to be breaking in the projector big time this weekend. I am hosting a movie night on Friday, my wife is having one Saturday and then I am going to get caught up on my "non-wife approved" action movies Sunday. :-D


Those Triads are huge... What made you go that route?


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2490#post_23750380
> 
> 
> Saving for a light-cannon man!
> 
> 
> When are you going to update your build thread? Can't leave us hangin'!



Work had to stop as they installed the wrong carpet and we are still waiting for the correct carpet to arrive


Most of the acoustic treatment is at the house -- nine GIK q7D's and 8 monster traps with scatter plates. I am waiting on the two front corner bass traps. Once the PJ is installed I will be getting front ceiling treatment.


Next up is to build columns for the 4 surrounds.


We are moving our "stuff" in this weekend😄


----------



## MIkeDuke

So going the Triad route huh Matt? Well, you already heard them so you know what to expect. Your music room and HT room should both be outstanding. I can't wait to see these both take shape.

Edit.

So The Legacies are going in a room dedicated for 2ch. Many people say that is the way to go TBH. But not too many people have that option. I was just wondering what equipment was going in that room with the big Legacies. Amp. dedicated preamp, media playback(server?) etc...


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2480_20#post_23749761
> 
> 
> 
> Triad Platinum LCR's for placement behind a 13-foot wide AT screen:
> 
> 
> 
> What's amazing is that these are LCR's (i.e. not floorstanders) but look how they dwarf the monoblock to the left.
> 
> 
> Legacy still has a major role to play in my next house. I've decided to build a dedicated music room (treated for two channels, fabric on walls, the whole 9 yards, in an unfinished 14x10 room. In this room shall go a pair of Aeris loudspeakers. But--first-things-first. 4k projector is next on the acquisition list. The anticipation for CEDIA is driving me bonkers.



So the build begins!!!! Those triads are monsters and I bet they sound big and I am glad to see you are eventually doing a music only Legacy lounge lol!!! to have the best of both worlds.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2490#post_23749761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2490#post_23749174
> 
> 
> Nice way of putting it.... Glad I could take advantage of it... My new projector is AWESOME...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the first purchase going to be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jeff, I'm glad you're enjoying the RS56
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't convey just how happy I am that it's in the possession of someone who truly values all that it's capable of.
> 
> 
> In response to your question, the first purchase has already occurred...
> 
> 
> Triad Platinum LCR's for placement behind a 13-foot wide AT screen:
> 
> 
> 
> What's amazing is that these are LCR's (i.e. not floorstanders) but look how they dwarf the monoblock to the left.
> 
> 
> Legacy still has a major role to play in my next house. I've decided to build a dedicated music room (treated for two channels, fabric on walls, the whole 9 yards, in an unfinished 14x10 room. In this room shall go a pair of Aeris loudspeakers. But--first-things-first. 4k projector is next on the acquisition list. The anticipation for CEDIA is driving me bonkers.
Click to expand...


Don't suppose you've tested/compared the Triads vs the Focus SE's in your own HT? I'd be curious to hear your impressions about them head to head, whether either has an advantage in dynamics, musicality and resolving detail etc.? Or if they're more similar than dissimilar (in which case., why the change?). And BTW, if you're going with an AT screen, why didn't you just get 3 of the same across the front as opposed to the horizontally oriented center?



Max


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2490#post_23750714
> 
> 
> We are going to be breaking in the projector big time this weekend. I am hosting a movie night on Friday, my wife is having one Saturday and then I am going to get caught up on my "non-wife approved" action movies Sunday. :-D
> 
> 
> Those Triads are huge... What made you go that route?



Nice! Break in the PJ in a big way!! Star Trek Into Darkness buddy!!!! lol











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2490#post_23750764
> 
> 
> Work had to stop as they installed the wrong carpet and we are still waiting for the correct carpet to arrive
> 
> 
> Most of the acoustic treatment is at the house -- nine GIK q7D's and 8 monster traps with scatter plates. I am waiting on the two front corner bass traps. Once the PJ is installed I will be getting front ceiling treatment.
> 
> 
> Next up is to build columns for the 4 surrounds.
> 
> 
> We are moving our "stuff" in this weekend😄



Thanks for the update, Chuck. My thirst for progress on "The IVth" has been temporarily satiated! lol.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2490#post_23752437
> 
> 
> So going the Triad route huh Matt? Well, you already heard them so you know what to expect. Your music room and HT room should both be outstanding. I can't wait to see these both take shape.
> 
> Edit.
> 
> So The Legacies are going in a room dedicated for 2ch. Many people say that is the way to go TBH. But not too many people have that option. I was just wondering what equipment was going in that room with the big Legacies. Amp. dedicated preamp, media playback(server?) etc...



It's funny....owning them and not being able listen to them is stopping me from getting truly attached, although my gosh, they look good in person. The new theater won't be up and running for months...that's a long time to resist the urge to sell them due to lack of use...


As far as equipment for the 2-channel room, it would be another Emotiva XPR-1 monoblock duo; I might even take a stab a turntable, although something tells me I won't be able to deal with the hisses and pops after being attached to high-rez audio for so long.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2490#post_23753384
> 
> 
> So the build begins!!!! Those triads are monsters and I bet they sound big and I am glad to see you are eventually doing a music only Legacy lounge lol!!! to have the best of both worlds.



LOL, hey man--the Legacy AMT's are just sublime for music--I haven't heard better. They're knockouts for movies as well--I wish I could play some familiar material on the Plats for comparison before moving them to an unfamiliar room, but everything's disassembled or sold as I remodel my first floor.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2490#post_23753435
> 
> 
> Don't suppose you've tested/compared the Triads vs the Focus SE's in your own HT? I'd be curious to hear your impressions about them head to head, whether either has an advantage in dynamics, musicality and resolving detail etc.? Or if they're more similar than dissimilar (in which case., why the change?). And BTW, if you're going with an AT screen, why didn't you just get 3 of the same across the front as opposed to the horizontally oriented center?
> 
> 
> 
> Max



Nope, didn't get a chance to A/B them so I unfortunately don't have head-to-head impressions. I've been getting that 3 identical question alot. lol.....the only difference between the center channel and the right and left channel are the locations of the woofers. Tweeter, waveguide, and midrange drivers are identical across all three. I also want to maintain resale value down the line--if I do end up eventually selling these, I don't want to be limited to potential buyers with AT screens. Plus I"ll be Equalizing them with a Xilica XD processor, so Ill get the most out of all three.


----------



## BrolicBeast

I have the Plats on my very low VTI amp stands, now that the Sound Anchor stands are pulling Monoblock duty. These things aren't ear height, and already their size and heft in-person is impressive, to say the least. I may have to just hook my computer to my Cambridge Audio DacMagic's USB input, output via XLR to the monoblocks, and use Jriver for volume control.


But wait.....as I typed this, I figured out a way to play music...OK....so I can play material, but is it worth it with the Plats so low? I dunno...


Thoughts?


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2490#post_23753716
> 
> 
> I have the Plats on my very low VTI amp stands, now that the Sound Anchor stands are pulling Monoblock duty. These things aren't ear height, and already their size and heft in-person is impressive, to say the least. I may have to just hook my computer to my Cambridge Audio DacMagic's USB input, output via XLR to the monoblocks, and use Jriver for volume control.
> 
> 
> But wait.....as I typed this, I figured out a way to play music...OK....so I can play material, but is it worth it with the Plats so low? I dunno...
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


You could try playing them like that but the hometheater review's measurements show that the waveguides for the tweeters produce a pretty narrow vertical dispersion (i.e. you optimally want to be at tweeter height as the highs are rolled off a fair bit by 15-degrees)



Max


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2490#post_23753926
> 
> 
> You could try playing them like that but the hometheater review's measurements show that the waveguides for the tweeters produce a pretty narrow vertical dispersion (i.e. you optimally want to be at tweeter height as the highs are rolled off a fair bit by 15-degrees)
> 
> 
> 
> Max



Yeah, I was checking some measurements last night too--it doesn't seem to make much sense to play them with the tweeters at knee level. I'll just keep them where they are until I either get stands for them, or swap speakers (my room, as numbered as its days are, is just a revolving door these days.)


----------



## BrolicBeast

Hooked the Triad Platinums up to my Sonos and JRiver-powered computer via Cambridge Audio DacMagic w/ the respective applications handling volume control. Very impressive....VERY impressive. I'll save my specific impressions for when I get them up on some stands w/ the tweeters at ear height so I'll have a better idea of soundstage and imaging, but right now they are blowing my mind from a raw detail standpoint.


----------



## Bunga99

Congrats Matt!


They look awesome!!!

Can't wait to see what you think of them once you have the stands and get them dialed in.












Claude


----------



## Scrappydue

question. if your doing an at screen why not do three identical LCR speakers?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2490#post_23756650
> 
> 
> Congrats Matt!
> 
> 
> They look awesome!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see what you think of them once you have the stands and get them dialed in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claude



Thanks Claude! I bet you're jamming to your Golds right now











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scrappydue*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2490#post_23756850
> 
> 
> question. if your doing an at screen why not do three identical LCR speakers?



LOL...A very popular, but very valid question! The answer is here.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Tried using Google Sketchup today, thinking that I could just dive in and get-to-designin'


Wrong.......


That's a serious program right there for a first-time, non-tutorial-viewing beginner like myself. I'll need to catch the tutorials and try again another day this week. I love it's capabilities though--I plan to have a full design layout of the theater before the first stud is screwed into place.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Updated Theater Plan. This room is unfinished, is surrounded mostly by foundation wall, and is fully sealed from the get-go. I'm considering building the theater in this room instead of tearing down half the rec room in order to build a larger theater. I've noted the three different seating distances from the screen, which would be 10' wide. I plan to get a processor that can split side-surround signals so maintain a cohesive surround sound-stage.


[FYI: Red Highlight: Subwoofer]


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2500_100#post_23767483
> 
> 
> Updated Theater Plan. This room is unfinished, is surrounded mostly by foundation wall, and is fully sealed from the get-go. I'm considering building the theater in this room instead of tearing down half the rec room in order to build a larger theater. I've noted the three different seating distances from the screen, which would be 10' wide. I plan to get a processor that can split side-surround signals so maintain a cohesive surround sound-stage.
> 
> 
> [FYI: Red Highlight: Subwoofer]



Plan to crawl over the seats?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2490#post_23767535
> 
> 
> Plan to crawl over the seats?



LOL--interestingly enough, I didn't give any thought to side isles when putting that together.....maybe that room just isn't as convenient as I _want_ it to be.


Back to the drawing board. I just want to avoid tearing down the brand-new Rec Room while the paint is still barely dry.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2500_100#post_23767563
> 
> 
> LOL--interestingly enough, I didn't give any thought to side isles when putting that together.....maybe that room just isn't as convenient as I _want_ it to be.
> 
> 
> Back to the drawing board. I just want to avoid tearing down the brand-new Rec Room while the paint is still barely dry.



Here you go man...
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/popalock85/media/BBTheaterPlan3_zps462cdd7a.jpg.html  


Gray area is the riser. Two levels...


That second row looks like prime real estate for you and your better half.


Even have a epic single seat so can you focus the Focus's toe in perfectly when the 2 channel mood arises.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2490#post_23767732
> 
> 
> Here you go man...
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/popalock85/media/BBTheaterPlan3_zps462cdd7a.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Gray area is the riser. Two levels...
> 
> 
> That second row looks like prime real estate for you and your better half.
> 
> 
> Even have a epic single seat so can you focus the Focus's toe in perfectly when the 2 channel mood arises.



Dude,


I never thought of a configuration like this! The epic seat is perfectly placed, and the dual-seat configuration is perfect when Mrs. Brolic and I are catching a flick. I'll be sure to have you over so you can see the fruits of your concept! lol.


[email protected] focus the Focus. The Focus SE's are no more--currently rocking with a Triad Platinum LCR setup, although who knows what the next few months will bring.










Thanks again!


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2500_100#post_23767793
> 
> 
> Dude,
> 
> 
> I never thought of a configuration like this! The epic seat is perfectly placed, and the dual-seat configuration is perfect when Mrs. Brolic and I are catching a flick. I'll be sure to have you over so you can see the fruits of your concept! lol.
> 
> 
> [email protected] focus the Focus. *The Focus SE's are no more--currently rocking with a Triad Platinum LCR setup*, although who knows what the next few months will bring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



Whaaaaa....?


I need to quit BSing and scoop my a LCR Noesis so you can come demo. That would cure your upgraditus bug...


----------



## Frohlich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2520#post_23767958
> 
> 
> Whaaaaa....?
> 
> 
> I need to quit BSing and scoop my a LCR Noesis so you can come demo. That would cure your upgraditus bug...



Thats the only reason I come to this thread. I see how much Matt flips equipment and it makes me feel better knowing somebody else has "upgradidis" way worse than me. I think half the time the stuff is sold before he even takes posession


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2520#post_23767958
> 
> 
> Whaaaaa....?
> 
> 
> I need to quit BSing and scoop my a LCR Noesis so you can come demo. That would cure your upgraditus bug...



LOL, the upgraditis bug is incurable. I'm going to be honest though--I was able to wrestle the Plats to ear-level, and they are the best movie speakers I've ever heard in my life. Literally....they blow me away. But......


but.....


For music, the Legacies take the cake, hands down. Particularly in the midrange. I actually think the Plats do soprano voices better than the Legacies (might be the horns), but dude--the midrange is, and forever will be, owned by the Legacies. The blend between the lower AMT and rohacell drivers is a killer combo. Hence...my need for a separate music room with a pair of Aeris.










Final verdict: the best overall package is the Legacy, but for folks who want the best of both worlds, I'd say Triad Platinum LCR's for movies and Legacy Speakers for music can make that a reality.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frohlich*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2520#post_23768009
> 
> 
> Thats the only reason I come to this thread. I see how much Matt flips equipment and it makes me feel better knowing somebody else has "upgradidis" way worse than me. I think half the time the stuff is sold before he even takes posession



LOLOLOL!!! This is funny!!! lolol...I suffer from Chronic Upgrade-i-tis--I keep a speaker cable plugged into my arm intravenously and anytime I get an uber-dose of wattage into my arm from the XPR-1, I have to make a purchase!!!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2490#post_23767535
> 
> 
> Plan to crawl over the seats?



Wait...there's hope for the bonus room yet!!! Look what this guy did with 10' 11" of width.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2500_100#post_23768029
> 
> 
> LOL, the upgraditis bug is incurable. I'm going to be honest though--I was able to wrestle the Plats to ear-level, and they are the best movie speakers I've ever heard in my life. Literally....they blow me away. But......
> 
> 
> but.....
> 
> 
> For music, the Legacies take the cake, hands down. Particularly in the midrange. I actually think the Plats do soprano voices better than the Legacies (might be the horns), but dude--the midrange is, and forever will be, owned by the Legacies. The blend between the lower AMT and rohacell drivers is a killer combo. Hence...my need for a separate music room with a pair of Aeris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final verdict: the best overall package is the Legacy, but for folks who want the best of both worlds, I'd say Triad Platinum LCR's for movies and Legacy Speakers for music can make that a reality.



I kinda feel bad for you man.


That said, I've yet to hear a single person mention or even whisper a thought of upgrading once they own the Noesis... and that is for both movie AND music listening...


Don't know how I missed it, but why did you get rid of the SE's? The only other person I know that owned a set of the SE's ended upgrading to Cat12's. Or those are your radar in the future?


I mean, I understand the passion for the hobby, but do you really think you will never satisfy the itch?


----------



## COACH2369

I can give a testimony when it comes to the Noesis 212HT....


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2520#post_23768185
> 
> 
> I kinda feel bad for you man.
> 
> 
> That said, I've yet to hear a single person mention or even whisper a thought of upgrading once they own the Noesis... and that is for both movie AND music listening...
> 
> 
> Don't know how I missed it, but why did you get rid of the SE's? The only other person I know that owned a set of the SE's ended upgrading to Cat12's. Or those are your radar in the future?
> 
> 
> I mean, I understand the passion for the hobby, but do you really think you will never satisfy the itch?



After getting them to ear-height yesterday, in all honesty, I think I'm set for movies. I can't imagine a speaker getting better than the Platinums for sheer dynamics, detail, and sound quality. For my movie journey, I'm done. Don't get me wrong--the Plats are spectacular for music too--but for the music I like i.e. ballads w/ female vocals, and classical music (I don't like most rock), my ears have been spoiled by the AMT/Rohacell drivers in the Focus SE's, and now they want nothing else.


It's only the music journey that continues--and I plan to end that journey by the end of 2014 with two Aeris speakers in rosewood/black pearl combination finish that I've discussed with Dennis. Once that comes, I'm done upgrading on the speaker side.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2520#post_23768244
> 
> 
> I can give a testimony when it comes to the Noesis 212HT....



I've been thinking about overkill, and skipping Triad surrounds in exchange for a series of 212HT's as surrounds and rears (to keep the horn theme going around the room), but I'd have to hear a pair before going that route.


----------



## BrolicBeast

OK--so here's the entire left half of my basement with BOTH possible theater options. I didn't include the space lost due to soundproofing, since--as Craig pointed out a while ago, the space lost to soundproofing is in the inches, not feet.

 


While the larger space is ideal, Not only would I need to build a wall to split the open rec room into two rooms--I'd also have to tear down the drywall and carpet that we've already paid (out of pocket) to have installed with the building of the house. That being said, I have been given free-reign of the basement, so the Mrs. has agreed to respect all decisions I make regarding the HT construction.


The narrow room is ideal for soundproofing, as it's completely unfinished, hugs foundation walls, and is very close to the HVAC room which resides in the left half of the basement almost adjacent to the narrow room.


Any ideas, pros, or cons that I'm probably missing would be most helpful. It's a tougher decision than it may seem.


----------



## THE TRUE ONE

Build both theaters. The smaller one first. You will be the only one I know of with 2 full blown home theaters in the world. lol. Might be a Arabian filthy rich guy with 2, but I haven't heard of it or seen him yet.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE TRUE ONE*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2520#post_23768760
> 
> 
> Build both theaters. The smaller one first. You will be the only one I know of with 2 full blown home theaters in the world. lol. Might be a Arabian filthy rich guy with 2, but I haven't heard of it or seen him yet.



Ha! It's funny you mention that because I'm contemplating building a *personal theater* in a 14x10 room on the other side of the basement and soundproofing that room (making it double as my listening room) and building the larger theater in the divided rec room without soundproofing. This way, I can use the personal room for the *honey turn that down* times, or when those become (gulp) *daddy, please turn that down?* times. Did I mention (gulp)? lol


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2520#post_23768029
> 
> 
> LOL, the upgraditis bug is incurable. I'm going to be honest though--I was able to wrestle the Plats to ear-level, and they are the best movie speakers I've ever heard in my life. Literally....they blow me away. But......
> 
> 
> but.....
> 
> 
> For music, the Legacies take the cake, hands down. Particularly in the midrange. I actually think the Plats do soprano voices better than the Legacies (might be the horns), but dude--the midrange is, and forever will be, owned by the Legacies. The blend between the lower AMT and rohacell drivers is a killer combo. Hence...my need for a separate music room with a pair of Aeris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final verdict: the best overall package is the Legacy, but for folks who want the best of both worlds, I'd say Triad Platinum LCR's for movies and Legacy Speakers for music can make that a reality.



I don't consider it incurable. But I think many of us like having the disease.










Then there are others who expose themselves to the virus, knowingly or unknowingly (if that's possible) and contract it that way. Some are better at fighting off the virus than others. Contracting the virus is no guarantee, but it can lie dormant until the immune system is weak, then . . . BLAMMO!


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2500_100#post_23768252
> 
> 
> After getting them to ear-height yesterday, in all honesty, I think I'm set for movies. *I can't imagine a speaker getting better than the Platinums for sheer dynamics, detail, and sound quality.* For my movie journey, I'm done. Don't get me wrong--the Plats are spectacular for music too--but for the music I like i.e. ballads w/ female vocals, and classical music (I don't like most rock), my ears have been spoiled by the AMT/Rohacell drivers in the Focus SE's, and now they want nothing else.



Can't even imagine it?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2500_100#post_23768252
> 
> 
> It's only the music journey that continues--and I plan to end that journey by the end of 2014 with two *Aeris speakers in rosewood/black pearl* combination finish that I've discussed with Dennis. Once that comes, I'm done upgrading on the speaker side.



Beautiful statement pieces. Sure to be a conversation starter for anyone that sees such polished pieces of art in your room! Guaranteed to pass the WAF factor and add to your room decor!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2500_100#post_23768258
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about overkill, and skipping Triad surrounds in exchange for a series of 212HT's as surrounds and rears (to keep the horn theme going around the room), but I'd have to hear a pair before going that route.



Using the 212HT as surrounds and keeping the Platniums as your LCR mains... that is a first...


The JTR are 6.5db more sensitive and can handle 4x more power. Plus you are comparing the horn loaded "fabric dome tweeter" of the Triads vs the BMS Polyester Diaphram Compression Driver of the Noesis...


Dymanics? Detail? Sound Quality? Here is some elaboration to help spark your imagination...


Assuming the manufacturers published specs are accurate:

Sensitivity:

Triad Platinum = 94.5 dB/1W/1m

JTR Noesis = 101db/2.0v Free Air

*Note - Here is a helpful reference on Understanding Loudspeaker Sensitivity . Using this source and the manufacturers published information lets go out on a limb and make the assumption that the sensitivity ratings are apples to apples based on the following. (1) Since both speakers are rated with a 4 ohm nominal load, and 2.0v = 1watt @ 4 ohm, they receive equal power. (2) Triad uses an anechoic chamber where JTR states free air (assumed ground plane measurement?) to calculate sensitivity. (Can't locate a reference right off hand that outlines the difference between anechoic and free air sensitivity measurements.) (3) Given SPL diminishes by 6db per doubling of distance, let's assume both were measured at a 1m distance. With that said, assuming apples to apples,*the Noesis are 6.5db more sensitive than your Platinums.*

Power ratings:

Triad Platinum = Maximum Power rating 500 watts

JTR Noesis = 2,000 watts RMS (Program)

*Note - Here is a helpful reference on Power Handling . If you scroll down to § 3., it gives a good definition of average, program and peak power. I can't say for sure if the manufacturers use the same definitions/methodology for calculating power ratings, but just to give the Platinums the benefit of the doubt, let's say that JTR's "Program" power is its "Maximum Power" rating just for comparison purposes. With that said, *the Noesis have 4x the power handling capability of the Platinums.*

Frequency Response (+/-3dB):

Triad Platinum = 60Hz - 20kHz

JTR Noesis = 60Hz - 24kHz

* Note - I don't believe JTR utilizes a Anechoic chamber to measure their FR, but let's just keep this simple. The Noesis seem to have a slightly better (arguably audibly insignificant to some) measured response in the highest frequency range.


I can't imagine owning surrounds that could easily out perform my mains, but in all honesty I guess it really depends on listening preferences. The Platinums should be good for reference in your room and 99% of viewers (even AVS'ers) don't listen to movies at or above reference levels.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2520#post_23768252
> 
> 
> 
> It's only the music journey that continues--and I plan to end that journey by the end of 2014 with two Aeris speakers in rosewood/black pearl combination finish that I've discussed with Dennis. Once that comes, I'm done upgrading on the speaker side.


Sooo... why the Aeris and not the Whisper XD?




Max


----------



## MIkeDuke

Matt, I don't think that going the JTR 212's are the correct move for surrounds. I know they have horns but they are totally different speakers with probably very different drivers and crossover slopes. I personally don't think it's a good match. Let me give you a quick example. I know my room is much smaller then yours and simpler in execution, but the theory is the same. For a very long time I used Polk RT-3's for my surrounds. I used them when I had Def Tech's and I used them with my Focal's. I thought they sounded fine. Then I upgraded to Focal surrounds. Not the same level(I bought Chorus 705's. Wow what a difference. They matched the rest of my speakers much better and the surrounds woke up. If you want mega surrounds I suggest something like the Triad L\C\R Gold speakers. They would be a much better match for your current Triad Plats. I am not saying the JTR's are bad because clearly many people love them. But IMHO, going that extreme, in the surrounds, with another company would not make for the best experience. But that's just me







.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2520#post_23769171
> 
> 
> I don't consider it incurable. But I think many of us like having the disease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there are others who expose themselves to the virus, knowingly or unknowingly (if that's possible) and contract it that way. Some are better at fighting off the virus than others. Contracting the virus is no guarantee, but it can lie dormant until the immune system is weak, then . . . BLAMMO!



Lol—this is precisely how it works. Browsing AVS after contracting upgraditis is like walking through the Himalayas in one’s undergarments to cure the flu. lol


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2520#post_23769404
> 
> 
> Can't even imagine it?
> 
> Beautiful statement pieces. Sure to be a conversation starter for anyone that sees such polished pieces of art in your room! Guaranteed to pass the WAF factor and add to your room decor!
> 
> Using the 212HT as surrounds and keeping the Platniums as your LCR mains... that is a first...
> 
> 
> The JTR are 6.5db more sensitive and can handle 4x more power. Plus you are comparing the horn loaded "fabric dome tweeter" of the Triads vs the BMS Polyester Diaphram Compression Driver of the Noesis...
> 
> 
> Dymanics? Detail? Sound Quality? Here is some elaboration to help spark your imagination...
> 
> 
> Assuming the manufacturers published specs are accurate:
> 
> Sensitivity:
> 
> Triad Platinum = 94.5 dB/1W/1m
> 
> JTR Noesis = 101db/2.0v Free Air
> 
> *Note - Here is a helpful reference on Understanding Loudspeaker Sensitivity . Using this source and the manufacturers published information lets go out on a limb and make the assumption that the sensitivity ratings are apples to apples based on the following. (1) Since both speakers are rated with a 4 ohm nominal load, and 2.0v = 1watt @ 4 ohm, they receive equal power. (2) Triad uses an anechoic chamber where JTR states free air (assumed ground plane measurement?) to calculate sensitivity. (Can't locate a reference right off hand that outlines the difference between anechoic and free air sensitivity measurements.) (3) Given SPL diminishes by 6db per doubling of distance, let's assume both were measured at a 1m distance. With that said, assuming apples to apples,*the Noesis are 6.5db more sensitive than your Platinums.*
> 
> Power ratings:
> 
> Triad Platinum = Maximum Power rating 500 watts
> 
> JTR Noesis = 2,000 watts RMS (Program)
> 
> *Note - Here is a helpful reference on Power Handling . If you scroll down to § 3., it gives a good definition of average, program and peak power. I can't say for sure if the manufacturers use the same definitions/methodology for calculating power ratings, but just to give the Platinums the benefit of the doubt, let's say that JTR's "Program" power is its "Maximum Power" rating just for comparison purposes. With that said, *the Noesis have 4x the power handling capability of the Platinums.*
> 
> Frequency Response (+/-3dB):
> 
> Triad Platinum = 60Hz - 20kHz
> 
> JTR Noesis = 60Hz - 24kHz
> 
> * Note - I don't believe JTR utilizes a Anechoic chamber to measure their FR, but let's just keep this simple. The Noesis seem to have a slightly better (arguably audibly insignificant to some) measured response in the highest frequency range.
> 
> 
> I can't imagine owning surrounds that could easily out perform my mains, but in all honesty I guess it really depends on listening preferences. The Platinums should be good for reference in your room and 99% of viewers (even AVS'ers) don't listen to movies at or above reference levels.



Power handling and sensitivity don’t mean they outperform the Platinums in the real-world. I can build a box speaker that can handle 5000w and make it uber-sensitive, but that doesn’t mean it outperforms a better-engineered speaker with lower power handling and sensitivity ratings. Sensitivity, in particular, doesn’t really hold value to me in a home setting, as my amps have enough juice to get any speaker above 90 db of sensitivity to well-above reference. The Legacy Focus SE’s were also rated for 500 watts, but they’ve drawn peaks of up to 1300w from my 1750w monoblocks at 4 Ohms. While I wholeheartedly place my trust in ID companies for subwoofers, in the case of speakers, I think most ID companies (JTR, as well as CHT and ED when they were around, and a few more) trend too much toward professional qualities (i.e. max watt handling, max output, etc.) and less on refinement desired by some customers, with the Catalyst being the exception. I believe in paying for the level of engineering, materials, and R&D that goes into a speaker like the Platinum or the Focus. Also, I’m in the minority here, but high frequency measured responses only tell a microcosm of the story for me.


Now, just to be clear—I’m not prepared to defend the Platinums at all costs the way I was (and still am) for the Legacies, and I don’t want to prolong the age-old “ID v. The World” war, but I do disagree with the notion that the Noesis (or any speaker) outperforms the Plats (or any other speaker) based on sensitivity, measurements, and power handling alone. Would the Noesis be rated “most likely to make my ears bleed” at max output, I’m sure they would be—but that's something I'll never experience.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2520#post_23769406
> 
> 
> Sooo... why the Aeris and not the Whisper XD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max



Hey Max, well--the Aeris are at the forefront purely from an Aesthetic standpoint. I’m not so sure that the Whispers outperform them—I think the midrange configuration and full open-baffle design offers a different sound though…one that can be a bit laid back at times…although…the Xilica can tune the speakers to my taste….perhaps they should be put on the table once again. They are a way down the line, so I’ll see. If CEDIA announcements don’t drain my funds, they may be up for consideration once more.


----------



## popalock

Understood.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2520#post_23769620
> 
> 
> Understood.



When do your Noesis 212HT's come in, and what kind of power do you plan on feeding them?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2520#post_23769559
> 
> 
> Matt, I don't think that going the JTR 212's are the correct move for surrounds. I know they have horns but they are totally different speakers with probably very different drivers and crossover slopes. I personally don't think it's a good match. Let me give you a quick example. I know my room is much smaller then yours and simpler in execution, but the theory is the same. For a very long time I used Polk RT-3's for my surrounds. I used them when I had Def Tech's and I used them with my Focal's. I thought they sounded fine. Then I upgraded to Focal surrounds. Not the same level(I bought Chorus 705's. Wow what a difference. They matched the rest of my speakers much better and the surrounds woke up. If you want mega surrounds I suggest something like the Triad L\C\R Gold speakers. They would be a much better match for your current Triad Plats. I am not saying the JTR's are bad because clearly many people love them. But IMHO, going that extreme, in the surrounds, with another company would not make for the best experience. But that's just me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Mike, I definitely appreciate your point of view. Sometimes I get clouded by the concept of overkill, and I definitely agree—I’d be better sticking the company that has timbre-matched speakers (or similarly matched speakers). The astounding Gold LCR’s for surrounds could be categorized as “overkill done right!” lol.


----------



## RMK!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2520#post_23769678
> 
> 
> Mike, I definitely appreciate your point of view. Sometimes I get clouded by the concept of overkill, and I definitely agree—I’d be better sticking the company that has timbre-matched speakers (or similarly matched speakers). The astounding Gold LCR’s for surrounds could be categorized as “overkill done right!” lol.



Interesting layouts but both are odd/small spaces and will be very easy to overload with sound. Sorry if this has already been discussed but why not build just one large room that can take what the Plats have to give? Frankly, in a small room like you are proposing the Plats seem a poor choice.


I suppose the bigger question is why not hire a designer like Dennis Erskine? Take his recommendations and live happily ever after. As Clint once said, "A mans got to know his limitations" ...


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMK!*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2520#post_23769804
> 
> 
> Interesting layouts but both are odd/small spaces and will be very easy to overload with sound. Sorry if this has already been discussed but why not build just one large room that can take what the Plats have to give? Frankly, in a small room like you are proposing the Plats seem a poor choice.
> 
> 
> I suppose the bigger question is why not hire a designer like Dennis Erskine? Take his recommendations and live happily ever after. As Clint once said, "A mans got to know his limitations" ...



Th basement has been cut into two halves--the left half is where the rec room and unfinished narrow room are located; the right half (not pictured) contains a series of extra useable rooms, the HVAC room, and a finished bathroom (I'll probably make it a visitor's suite and I plan to use one of the rooms as a music room). After fervently browsing the Dedicated Design and Build thread over the last few weeks, I'm not sure I'd classify 17x18 as *small* in the context of a room dedicated _just_ to the home theater experience, but that's just my POV. The whole rec room measures in at 18x28, but those measurements are offset at the point where I plan to build the enclosing wall due our additing a morning room on the first level. That addition requred some minor changes to our original design (the house is currently being built) and it narrowed the 11x27 room to it's current width. What makes you think the Plats are a poor choice in the 17x18 room? I welcome all criticism and advice, as I want to build this next room to be the best room possible.


I do plan to contact the Erskine Goup for their $4k package (forget it's name)...I definitely couldn't do a complete design on my own. i just don't know enough about acoustics.


----------



## mankite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2520#post_23769404
> 
> 
> Can't even imagine it?
> 
> Beautiful statement pieces. Sure to be a conversation starter for anyone that sees such polished pieces of art in your room! Guaranteed to pass the WAF factor and add to your room decor!
> 
> Using the 212HT as surrounds and keeping the Platniums as your LCR mains... that is a first...
> 
> 
> The JTR are 6.5db more sensitive and can handle 4x more power. Plus you are comparing the horn loaded "fabric dome tweeter" of the Triads vs the BMS Polyester Diaphram Compression Driver of the Noesis...
> 
> 
> Dymanics? Detail? Sound Quality? Here is some elaboration to help spark your imagination...
> 
> 
> Assuming the manufacturers published specs are accurate:
> 
> Sensitivity:
> 
> Triad Platinum = 94.5 dB/1W/1m
> 
> JTR Noesis = 101db/2.0v Free Air
> 
> *Note - Here is a helpful reference on Understanding Loudspeaker Sensitivity . Using this source and the manufacturers published information lets go out on a limb and make the assumption that the sensitivity ratings are apples to apples based on the following. (1) Since both speakers are rated with a 4 ohm nominal load, and 2.0v = 1watt @ 4 ohm, they receive equal power. (2) Triad uses an anechoic chamber where JTR states free air (assumed ground plane measurement?) to calculate sensitivity. (Can't locate a reference right off hand that outlines the difference between anechoic and free air sensitivity measurements.) (3) Given SPL diminishes by 6db per doubling of distance, let's assume both were measured at a 1m distance. With that said, assuming apples to apples,*the Noesis are 6.5db more sensitive than your Platinums.*
> 
> Power ratings:
> 
> Triad Platinum = Maximum Power rating 500 watts
> 
> JTR Noesis = 2,000 watts RMS (Program)
> 
> *Note - Here is a helpful reference on Power Handling . If you scroll down to § 3., it gives a good definition of average, program and peak power. I can't say for sure if the manufacturers use the same definitions/methodology for calculating power ratings, but just to give the Platinums the benefit of the doubt, let's say that JTR's "Program" power is its "Maximum Power" rating just for comparison purposes. With that said, *the Noesis have 4x the power handling capability of the Platinums.*
> 
> Frequency Response (+/-3dB):
> 
> Triad Platinum = 60Hz - 20kHz
> 
> JTR Noesis = 60Hz - 24kHz
> 
> * Note - I don't believe JTR utilizes a Anechoic chamber to measure their FR, but let's just keep this simple. The Noesis seem to have a slightly better (arguably audibly insignificant to some) measured response in the highest frequency range.
> 
> 
> I can't imagine owning surrounds that could easily out perform my mains, but in all honesty I guess it really depends on listening preferences. The Platinums should be good for reference in your room and 99% of viewers (even AVS'ers) don't listen to movies at or above reference levels.



Do you go door to door with your message? Have you even heard Platinums? A compression driver sounding better then a soft dome tweeter??? That's rich.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mankite*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2520#post_23770732
> 
> 
> Do you go door to door with your message? Have you even heard Platinums? A compression driver sounding better then a soft dome tweeter??? That's rich.


Have you ever heard the Noesis? If you have you would be questioning this!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Can anyone explain to me why I'm having trouble finding ANY information on CEDIA 2013 updates? Many sites brag about frequent updates, but I'm only coming across minor things like Roku updates and the like. It's a three day show, so each day should be packed with updates....


Sony VPL-VW500ES...JVC DLA-RSXX.....where are you???


----------



## mankite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2520#post_23770822
> 
> 
> Have you ever heard the Noesis? If you have you would be questioning this!



I think we can all agree that a compression driver offers more output. My question to you is what is your reasoning if the compression driver has better sound quality that every high end speaker isn't using a compression driver?


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mankite*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2500_100#post_23770732
> 
> 
> Do you go door to door with your message? Have you even heard Platinums? A compression driver sounding better then a soft dome tweeter??? That's rich.



Have yet to hear the plats or any of the Triad line. I'm very open minded and look forward to listening any and all gear to broaden my perspective!


I don't sell anything. It's my opinion that anyone that has a buck to gain can't offer truly unbias advice...that's why I value this community so much. I've come to know and respect a lot of members with much more experience than I have in every regard and find the more experience I gain consistently falls inline with the advice and/or stance of those I trust.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mankite*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2500_100#post_23770890
> 
> 
> I think we can all agree that a compression driver offers more output. My question to you is what is your reasoning if the compression driver has better sound quality that every high end speaker isn't using a compression driver?



No point in derailing Matt's thread.


A blind or double blind test between the Platniums, Noesis and a few other offerings would be a very cool test.


I see you are in PA...Hummm....


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2520#post_23771259
> 
> 
> 
> A blind or double blind test between the Platniums, Noesis and a few other offerings would be a very cool test.



Sounds like a great way to break-in the new theater! Maybe install each at their optimal positions behind the AT screen the night before (I doubt it will be the same exact place for both), and have at it with only two people switching cables. I'd definitely look forward to something like that! Perhaps an "LCR Battle?" I'm getting excited already. lol.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2520#post_23771259
> 
> 
> Have yet to hear the plats or any of the Triad line. I'm very open minded and look forward to listening any and all gear to broaden my perspective!
> 
> 
> I don't sell anything. It's my opinion that anyone that has a buck to gain can't offer truly unbias advice...that's why I value this community so much. I've come to know and respect a lot of members with much more experience than I have in every regard and find the more experience I gain consistently falls inline with the advice and/or stance of those I trust.
> 
> No point in derailing Matt's thread.
> 
> 
> A blind or double blind test between the Platniums, Noesis and a few other offerings would be a very cool test.
> 
> 
> I see you are in PA...Hummm....


I'm not too far from you and own Plats also. If you want to hear mine, you're always welcome. Likewise, I would like to hear a set of Noesis.


Craig


----------



## mankite

I not knocking Jeff and Jtr as I had Triple 8'a and Jeff drove all the way to PA to help me set them up. If you need tons of output then yes they are one of the few options you have. But in normal sized to smaller rooms like mine (1800 cubic feet) many speakers provide me with the dynamics I need. After that step is completed its about sound quality. The compression driver in my triple 8's was very clear and non fatiguing but I never had interest in listening to music or popping in different movies that I've already seen just to experience them again. Long story short they just weren't emotionally involving and never moved me. Just very clinical and non fatiguing. Measurements only tell part of the story and when it comes to the Plats they are the only speaker that have unlimited dynamics and audiophile sound which I've found over my years in this hobby to be very rare. Demoing at a dealership or someone else's house or blind tests aren't the same as living with something and getting time to listen to them critically day after day to form an unbiased opinion.


----------



## Frohlich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2520#post_23770847
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain to me why I'm having trouble finding ANY information on CEDIA 2013 updates? Many sites brag about frequent updates, but I'm only coming across minor things like Roku updates and the like. It's a three day show, so each day should be packed with updates....
> 
> 
> Sony VPL-VW500ES...JVC DLA-RSXX.....where are you???



Matt, I think today was very limited with almost no company booths open (maybe some private events,etc..) . I think the first real/full day is tomorrow. I am sure the info will start to flow soon.


----------



## RMK!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2520#post_23770080
> 
> 
> Th basement has been cut into two halves--the left half is where the rec room and unfinished narrow room are located; the right half (not pictured) contains a series of extra useable rooms, the HVAC room, and a finished bathroom (I'll probably make it a visitor's suite and I plan to use one of the rooms as a music room). After fervently browsing the Dedicated Design and Build thread over the last few weeks, I'm not sure I'd classify 17x18 as *small* in the context of a room dedicated _just_ to the home theater experience, but that's just my POV. The whole rec room measures in at 18x28, but those measurements are offset at the point where I plan to build the enclosing wall due our additing a morning room on the first level. That addition requred some minor changes to our original design (the house is currently being built) and it narrowed the 11x27 room to it's current width. What makes you think the Plats are a poor choice in the 17x18 room? I welcome all criticism and advice, as I want to build this next room to be the best room possible.
> 
> 
> I do plan to contact the Erskine Goup for their $4k package (forget it's name)...I definitely couldn't do a complete design on my own. i just don't know enough about acoustics.



My post was not meant as a criticism and it was primarily the narrower layout that appeared cramped. The Plats are probably "overkill" in that mid-sized room and IMHO, little is gained by utilizing them although I see that you already have them so I suppose the point is moot.


Overkill is subjective and I have a bit of that myself so I of all people should not be accusing anyone of overkill. I'm sure the Plats are great speakers and hope you get the room and sound you want.


----------



## lbrown105




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mankite*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2550#post_23771608
> 
> 
> I not knocking Jeff and Jtr as I had Triple 8'a and Jeff drove all the way to PA to help me set them up. If you need tons of output then yes they are one of the few options you have. But in normal sized to smaller rooms like mine (1800 cubic feet) many speakers provide me with the dynamics I need. After that step is completed its about sound quality. The compression driver in my triple 8's was very clear and non fatiguing but I never had interest in listening to music or popping in different movies that I've already seen just to experience them again. Long story short they just weren't emotionally involving and never moved me. Just very clinical and non fatiguing. Measurements only tell part of the story and when it comes to the Plats they are the only speaker that have unlimited dynamics and audiophile sound which I've found over my years in this hobby to be very rare. Demoing at a dealership or someone else's house or blind tests aren't the same as living with something and getting time to listen to them critically day after day to form an unbiased opinion.


I would agre with that assessment of the T8's also. I would also say the noesis are the most addicting speaker I have heard for mid bas, mid range and the upper end for music. but I do like it heavy and loud and yes I have had dome tweeters but thank god they were not playing at my house last weekend or it would have been more like frying not playing


----------



## BrolicBeast

My hopes and dreams have been dashed against the jagged rocks beneath the stony cliff of affordability. The Sony 600ES price has been released.










I was hoping for a $10k price point, but I just can't stomach a $15k price-point for something that won't last me at least fifteen years. It looks like Epson's high-end model might be the ticket with an unheard-of 6000 lumens; I just need more details on this flamethrower; I can't imagine deep black levels with a 6000 lumen output, although I could certainly be wrong. JVC seems to be more of the same (except for the dynamic iris).


...and the search for a projector to birghtly fill a 13' screen continues. I'm not one to compromise on requirements for the sake of availability, or lack thereof. I'll use a plasma TV if I have to, until I find the right projector...


----------



## Frohlich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2550#post_23773871
> 
> 
> My hopes and dreams have been dashed against the jagged rocks beneath the stony cliff of affordability. The Sony 600ES price has been released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping for a $10k price point, but I just can't stomach a $15k price-point for something that won't last me at least fifteen years. It looks like Epson's high-end model might be the ticket with an unheard-of 6000 lumens; I just need more details on this flamethrower; I can't imagine deep black levels with a 6000 lumen output, although I could certainly be wrong. JVC seems to be more of the same (except for the dynamic iris).
> 
> 
> ...and the search for a projector to birghtly fill a 13' screen continues. I'm not one to compromise on requirements for the sake of availability, or lack thereof. I'll use a plasma TV if I have to, until I find the right projector...



At least 15 years....did you mean 15 days Matt ???


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frohlich*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2550#post_23773975
> 
> 
> At least 15 years....did you mean 15 days Matt ???



LOL!!! Dude, I actually laughed out loud in the office at that one! lolol










I'd hold onto this one until 8k material was available......or until next year's model was available in a different hue of grey. lol.


----------



## Frohlich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2550#post_23774009
> 
> 
> LOL!!! Dude, I actually laughed out loud in the office at that one! lolol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hold onto this one until 8k material was available......or until next year's model was available in a different hue of grey. lol.



None of my business but your overall budget seems pretty big for these projects. I am surprised you wouldn't allocate more to a great shiny new projector (like the new Sony 4k) and a little less for audio to strike a more even balance. Either way, I know you are building a couple of killer systems for the new house.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frohlich*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2550#post_23774260
> 
> 
> None of my business but your overall budget seems pretty big for these projects. I am surprised you wouldn't allocate more to a great shiny new projector (like the new Sony 4k) and a little less for audio to strike a more even balance. Either way, I know you are building a couple of killer systems for the new house.



Time is my only friend when it comes to theater budget. I refuse to put any of HT equipment on a credit card; and, since I'm not a wealthy guy [not yet...until I invent the self-cleaning diaper], it often takes me a few months to actually make any large purchase. I generally invest more in audio than I do in video becasue audio gear tends to last longer--decades! For instance, Prepress has had his Mirage speakers for about twenty years! Video products don't last nearly as long (add to that Pre/Pros) so although I still invest a lot of $ (to me) in video products, audio products shall always be a priority!


----------



## BrolicBeast

It's time to program two overarching movie categories in Jriver: HD and UHD. The revolution starts in 2014...UHD is here for real...


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2550#post_23774644
> 
> 
> Time is my only friend when it comes to theater budget. *I refuse to put any of HT equipment on a credit* card; and, since I'm not a wealthy guy [not yet...until I invent the self-cleaning diaper], it often takes me a few months to actually make any large purchase. I generally invest more in audio than I do in video becasue audio gear tends to last longer--decades! For instance, Prepress has had his Mirage speakers for about twenty years! Video products don't last nearly as long (add to that Pre/Pros) so although I still invest a lot of $ (to me) in video products, audio products shall always be a priority!


My thoughts exactly. I have only done that once and the balance was very small. Or if I wanted something very badly but I knew there was going to be significant price increase. Otherwise, I just save until I can afford it. No matter how long it takes. I have no problem waiting months or longer.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2550#post_23774644
> 
> 
> Time is my only friend when it comes to theater budget. I refuse to put any of HT equipment on a credit card; and, since I'm not a wealthy guy [not yet...until I invent the self-cleaning diaper], it often takes me a few months to actually make any large purchase. I generally invest more in audio than I do in video becasue audio gear tends to last longer--decades! For instance, Prepress has had his Mirage speakers for about twenty years! Video products don't last nearly as long (add to that Pre/Pros) so although I still invest a lot of $ (to me) in video products, audio products shall always be a priority!



. . . And they sounded really good with the _Justice League: The Flashpoint Paradox_ BD tonight.


I've bought a lot of gear in the last 5 years, and I did put it on a credit card, but paid the bills in full when they came. So no debt. Plus, I can see the effect on my checking account, so I don't get fooled by bleeding off pieces at a time (I could _really_ see it when I paid for those Mac 501s! Ouch!). I think you're going about this in the right way. And going into a marriage with debt isn't a good idea anyway.


By the way, never mind the self-cleaning diaper, I'd settle for the self-dusting room . . .


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2550#post_23776773
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly. I have only done that once and the balance was very small. Or if I wanted something very badly but I knew there was going to be significant price increase. Otherwise, I just save until I can afford it. No matter how long it takes. I have no problem waiting months or longer.



Yes. if I were going to have a balance on a card, I would have to be able to pay it off in three payments max, otherwise it would be time to look for an alternative or scrap the idea.


----------



## wkingincharge

I am with Brolic and the rest of you guys that if isn't cash it doesn't happen for me.


Great Policy!!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2550#post_23779636
> 
> 
> ...By the way, never mind the self-cleaning diaper, I'd settle for the self-dusting room . . .



HA!!! Now that would be marvelous!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Well, after much pondering, I’ve decided that I’m going to go JVC. I visited a fellow forum member’s theater yesterday; he had a nearly 12-foot 2:35 AT screen being lit-up by a JVC 4810, and the picture was more than bright enough with the lamp in normal mode. I can’t see an additional foot in width impacting the brightness at all. I tell myself I want to pursue the Sony 600ES, but then I ask myself “who am I kidding.” $15k for a projector? Not me, not now.


Looks like the RS57 is a more likely candidate. My RS56 was a spectacular in every regard, so I can only adore the RS57 with its slightly up-ticked specs. Is it true 4k, not at all......but given the three year dance of RedRay (still unreleased), I'm not sure content will be available before I'll be ready for my next projector upgrade anyway. (The Sony 4k download store doesn't count, as they insist on alienating consumers with their proprietary methods.)


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2550#post_23786198
> 
> 
> Well, after much pondering, I’ve decided that I’m going to go JVC. I visited a fellow forum member’s theater yesterday; he had a nearly 12-foot 2:35 AT screen being lit-up by a JVC 4810, and the picture was more than bright enough with the lamp in normal mode. I can’t see an additional foot in width impacting the brightness at all. I tell myself I want to pursue the Sony 600ES, but then I ask myself “who am I kidding.” $15k for a projector? Not me, not now.
> 
> 
> Looks like the RS57 is a more likely candidate. My RS56 was a spectacular in every regard, so I can only adore the RS57 with its slightly up-ticked specs. Is it true 4k, not at all......but given the three year dance of RedRay (still unreleased), I'm not sure content will be available before I'll be ready for my next projector upgrade anyway. (The Sony 4k download store doesn't count, as they insist on alienating consumers with their proprietary methods.)



Guess I am glad you decided to sell your old projector when you did...LOL


Had you come to the realization sooner, you might have held onto your old one and I would still have my RS-40.


Now that OPPO is releasing a darbee enhanced player, are you going to get one of those too?










BTW..... Between my crazier than ever work/travel schedule, Georgia football trips, family birthday parties out of town and work around the house.....Only one movie was viewed on the new projector, Safe Haven, during ladies night. .


At this point, it might be this Sunday night before I am able to watch a movie....


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2550#post_23787325
> 
> 
> Guess I am glad you decided to sell your old projector when you did...LOL
> 
> 
> Had you come to the realization sooner, you might have held onto your old one and I would still have my RS-40.
> 
> 
> Now that OPPO is releasing a darbee enhanced player, are you going to get one of those too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW..... Between my crazier than ever work/travel schedule, Georgia football trips, family birthday parties out of town and work around the house.....Only one movie was viewed on the new projector, Safe Haven, during ladies night. .
> 
> 
> At this point, it might be this Sunday night before I am able to watch a movie....



LOL..man, I actually could have sworn the $10k rumors for the Sony 600ES were true. $15k is just obscene for any technology that doesn’t make me tea, control my theater, and iron my boxers for me. I was planning to completely skip JVC this year in favor of the Sony, so if I knew about the JVC slimovation (new word), I still would have sold with the intent to get the Sony. Disappointment was inevitable.


I may scoop up that new 103d model indeed…I’m just waiting to see if Oppo is going to release a new player for 2014. Something tells me they probably won’t, as they likely would have announced it at CEDIA.


Oh man, only one movie?...and THAT movie? In the great, falsely inserted words of Darth Vader: “Nooooooooooooo.”










You’ve got to feed it…..the beast must be fed!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Dear U.S. Government: Legislative Branch,


Stop the foolishness. Immediately.


Sincerely,


A home theater enthusiast who will move to Canada if his dream of a large, dedicated, soundproofed theater is destroyed due to unpaid furloughs.


P.S. Toronto seems nice...


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2560_20#post_23790931
> 
> 
> Dear U.S. Government: Legislative Branch,
> 
> 
> Stop the foolishness. Immediately.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> A home theater enthusiast who will move to Canada if his dream of a large, dedicated, soundproofed theater is destroyed due to unpaid furloughs.
> 
> 
> P.S. Toronto seems nice...



I could not say it better myself !!!


Vancouver is nice as well.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2550#post_23790931
> 
> 
> Dear U.S. Government: Legislative Branch,
> 
> 
> Stop the foolishness. Immediately.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> A home theater enthusiast who will move to Canada if his dream of a large, dedicated, soundproofed theater is destroyed due to unpaid furloughs.
> 
> 
> P.S. Toronto seems nice...



Absolutely. It's foolishness.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Warning: Brain Dump Initiation:


Interestingly enough, in thinking that I have about 5 months until move-in, the Sony 600ES is back on the radar. Theoretically, given the almost half-a-year I have to make it happen (counting from when the government re-opens), it’s actually technically feasible to treat it as a purchase of two high-end components: a projector and a 4k processor.


Oh, the things we do to justify purchases...


But the alternative is getting the RS57 along with a Krell Foundation Preamp…


Another alternative, if I manage to sell pretty much every piece of furniture I own (I've ammased some nice furniture in my almost 8 years in this house), as well as the theater gear I still own (sans speakers and amps), is the pursuit of the Sony 1000ES (while supplies last), which is $3k cheaper than the 1100ES will be. I’d have until March to upgrade the 1000ES hardware to the 1100ES hardware PLUS server and tablet, all for $500 less than the cost of a new 1000ES…and someone would come perform the upgrade for me, free of charge. Hmmmm…


Another alternative is getting the theater room demolition, framing, soundproofing, drywalling, painting, and installation completed in a matter of weeks instead of months...


Another alternative is a new family car…lol just kidding.....I'm going to be driving my car until the wheels fall off and cannot be put back on; the fiance feels the same way about her vehicle.


Planning Brain-Dump: Complete.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Auro 3D surround format is coming to the home


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2550#post_23793826
> 
> 
> Oh, the things we do to justify purchases...
> 
> 
> Another alternative is a new family car…lol just kidding.....I'm going to be driving my car until the wheels fall off and cannot be put back on; the fiance feels the same way about her vehicle.



Priceless. And an interesting juxtaposition.


----------



## BrolicBeast

You know you're an AVS addict when.......you're on Vacation in the Caribbean and AVS is the first site you pull up in the empty indoor lounge. Time to go enjoy the infinite-channel audio presentation of..."The Caribbean Sea." Composer: God. Year: 4000 B.C.


----------



## Frohlich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2550#post_23801915
> 
> 
> You know you're an AVS addict when.......you're on Vacation in the Caribbean and AVS is the first site you pull up in the empty indoor lounge. Time to go enjoy the infinite-channel audio presentation of..."The Caribbean Sea." Composer: God. Year: 4000 B.C.



Matt, your are not "an addict"...you are "the dealer"...maybe even "the manufacturer" , just saying


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frohlich*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2550#post_23802073
> 
> 
> Matt, your are not "an addict"...you are "the dealer"...maybe even "the manufacturer" , just saying



Lol.....'tis true....I both experience and contribute to my entire AVS addiction lifecycle, lol


----------



## BrolicBeast

Fellow AVS-ers, I've got a question that I hope one or more persons can answer. I am faced with a tough audio decision: an Anthem D2v3D or the Krell Foundation. My requirements are for audio only, as I plan to use Lumagen's next generation of true-UHD processors for all video switching. So, as far as audio goes, if price is not a concern, which would be the better purchase out of pure sound quality, given the following information:

I will not engage Anthem's ARC or Krell's ARES room correction suites (I'll be using a Xilica processor for real-time EQ)
Given the time-frame of purchase (far-yet-definite in the future), cost is not a factor in this purchase decision
I am concerned with MIPS, which is a new concept to me as I haven't heard about MIPS until hearing that the Marantz 8801 had some form of MIP limitation.


Any advice would be most appreciated.


----------



## mankite

Would never buy anything Anthem period.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mankite*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2550#post_23816397
> 
> 
> Would never buy anything Anthem period.



Really? Why is that? Are they unreliable?


----------



## mankite

Demoed a full aerial system number of years back with Anthem processor and P5 amp. Sounded harsh and midrange bloated and uncontrolled. Made dealer swap them out for Lexicon MC12 and BAT VK-6200 amp which is 100 watts less per channel and it sounded night and day better.


----------



## Nuz1

If you aren't going to use tha sound correction anyway, have you considered a simpler device such as a Parasound halo P7? Only downside I see is that it doesn't have HDMI inputs. I don't know if that works for your system.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nuz1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2580#post_23817820
> 
> 
> If you aren't going to use tha sound correction anyway, have you considered a simpler device such as a Parasound halo P7? Only downside I see is that it doesn't have HDMI inputs. I don't know if that works for your system.



It's funny that you mention that--I came across the Parasound Halo P7 last night as I was perusing older issues of Home Theater Magazine on my iPad, and I thought to myself: This would be perfect! Since I plan to use Lumagen's next processor for UHD video switching, the P7 would work VERY well in my system. It also works especially well since I already use the Oppo for decoding in PCM (a must, due to the way my Crowson bass shakers are setup). I won't have many video sources in the next theater, so the Oppo's inputs will suffice as the input hub. While I did sell my Oppo 105 as part of a larger sale, I plan to get the Oppo 105 Silver Edition once the Government re-opens and stability returns to this life o' mine. The P7 has become the front-runner in the pre\pro race! Thanks Nuz1.


----------



## Nuz1

No thanks needed. But if I'm ever out your way I may want to hear your new theater in person.


----------



## kevon27

Hi Brolic, I have questions and I hope you can answer without being offended. I see you got rid of your Legacy speaker you recently purchased. You also got rid the Oppo 105 - 95 -103 -93, Marantz 8801, the Integra Pre/pro, the Seaton Subs, the Svs sub, two JVC projectors, etc, etc, etc.

How do you approach this home theater thing? Do you sit down and really plan out things or is it a "fly by the seat of your pants" kinda thing? I do understand that it's your money, and life but I don't understand the reason why someone need to constantly upgrade every few months.

A high end movie theater don't change out equipment just because something new comes out this month and is the talk of the town. Major planning is done and before money is spent,I'm sure when the buy equipment, they buy it to last a few years.

I've heard of the phenomenon of upgrade-itis but I believe the itis is nothing more than bad to no planning all together and/ or trying to keep up with the Joneses.


----------



## devotech

Brolic - Any updated pictures with the Triads?


----------



## devotech

Found em a few pages back


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2580#post_23826340
> 
> 
> Hi Brolic, I have questions and I hope you can answer without being offended. I see you got rid of your Legacy speaker you recently purchased. You also got rid the Oppo 105 - 95 -103 -93, Marantz 8801, the Integra Pre/pro, the Seaton Subs, the Svs sub, two JVC projectors, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> How do you approach this home theater thing? Do you sit down and really plan out things or is it a "fly by the seat of your pants" kinda thing? I do understand that it's your money, and life but I don't understand the reason why someone need to constantly upgrade every few months.
> 
> A high end movie theater don't change out equipment just because something new comes out this month and is the talk of the town. Major planning is done and before money is spent,I'm sure when the buy equipment, they buy it to last a few years.
> 
> I've heard of the phenomenon of upgrade-itis but I believe the itis is nothing more than bad to no planning all together and/ or trying to keep up with the Joneses.



I have gotten to know Matt over the last year on here and have had several conversations with him over the phone....even purchased his previous projector. He is a great guy to talk to and work with. We all have different goals and budgets when it comes to this hobby, so I don't see a problem with how he handles his Home Theater decisions... IMO, your post was probably not necessary.


----------



## Waboman

Hey there, B².


How goes it, amigo?


I'm always late to the party. You sold your Legacy speakers and 8801? Man, those were some gorgeous speakers. You thinking about getting some Wilson Alexandria XLF's?


----------



## BrolicBeast

Hey there Kevon, no offense taken at all. The short answer is: I am on a quest. The long answer can be found embedded into your quote below. To be clear, my below response isn't posted becasue I feel I _need_ to justify; it's posted becasue I genuinely believe these are things you want to know, so I will answer to the best of my ability. I have a lot to write, so It'll be more straighforward than most of my posts:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2580#post_23826340
> 
> 
> Hi Brolic, I have questions and I hope you can answer without being offended. I see you got rid of your Legacy speaker you recently purchased. You also got rid the Oppo 105 - 95 -103 -93, Marantz 8801, the Integra Pre/pro, the Seaton Subs, the Svs sub, two JVC projectors, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> 
> How do you approach this home theater thing? Do you sit down and really plan out things or is it a "fly by the seat of your pants" kinda thing? I do understand that it's your money, and life but I don't understand the reason why someone need to constantly upgrade every few months.
> 
> *Some people may not understand, and that's fine. The best example I can give is this: some people upgrade their cars every 5 years after they pay it off, while others keep their cars until they are no longer fit for the road. Is one group better or worse than the other? Not at all...If I want to trade in my 5 year old car to and put those funds toward a newer, better model, then i am no less right orwrong than my buddy who's had his car for twelve years. He may easily be able to afford another car, but may choose not to pursue that route. There are simply multiple ways to approach a situation driven by time.*
> 
> 
> A high end movie theater don't change out equipment just because something new comes out this month and is the talk of the town. Major planning is done and before money is spent,I'm sure when the buy equipment, they buy it to last a few years.
> 
> I've heard of the phenomenon of upgrade-itis but I believe the itis is nothing more than bad to no planning all together and/ or trying to keep up with the Joneses.
> 
> *High end is relative. A few years ago, I considered my Onkyo TX-SR874 receiver as high-end as it could get. Fast forward a few years, and I now have amp stands that collectively cost more than that receiver did when it was brand new. I will never be satisfied until I have achieved what I know is the very best. here's is a perfect example of what I mean. My processor journey is about to come to an end. When the Theta Casablance IV is released in Dec/Jan, I plan to pick one up. Is it expensive? heck yeah, BUT....the modular nature of the Casablanca mean I will never need to purchase another PreAmp again. I can swap out the cards, and I'm done upgrading.
> 
> 
> It took me a receiver/pre-pro journey of a Zenith HTIB, Onkyo HTIB, Pioneer VSX-816, Onkyo TX-SR 874, Denon AVR-4310CI, Integra DHC 80.2, Integra DHC 80.3, Marantz AV8801, to do a number of things for me: My audio tastes refined with each device (I do, however, lump the Integras together); my understanding of features has improved with each device; the capabilities of my overall theater have improved with each device; and so on and so forth--and that's just an example for my Pre/Pro journey. I gain something from every piece of gear i own. I didn't care about Analog audio until I got my Oppo BDP-95. I never used USB to carry 192/24 until I got my 105...I sold the 105 as part of a larger sale with a lot of my older components, but I have the Silver Edition of the Oppo 105 on the way once the government re-opens ( can't upgrade from that device, and letting go of my original 105 was a sacrifice for the greater good of the larger sale I was trying to make.)...and the list goes on.
> 
> 
> Every upgrade is calculated and is made for a reason. This is how I operate. My fiance tells me I analyze too much, but it's who I am. I search for equipment that can give me the best of what I have (or an improvement upon it) without the negative. I assure you, the Joneses mean little to me (the fact that I haven't bought a new pair of jeans in years attests to this fact)--i'm not concerned with what others have. Other systems aren't my systems for a reason.
> 
> 
> The next journey to end will be amplification. Once I secure a few more XPR monoblocks, I won't be getting new amps for decades. After that, Subwoofers. I sold the Seatons because their color scheme didn't jive with what I knew my eventual theater color scheme would be when I moved. So, I sold them when they were under a year old, and got top dollar for them and that $ is in a CD set to expire later this year--at which point, I'll be getting four black Submersive HP subwoofers.....and then, that's the end of my Subwoofer journey, again, for decades.
> 
> 
> Things are winding down and everything is calculated. Of course there are those "at a whim" purchases--my Emotiva speaker cables, for instance--but those are in the minority.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I hope that answers your questions, but if not--feel free to ask more*.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nuz1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2580#post_23820653
> 
> 
> No thanks needed. But if I'm ever out your way I may want to hear your new theater in person.



You got it buddy!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *devotech*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2580#post_23826660
> 
> 
> Found em a few pages back



I have some more pics coming once they're atop some stands!










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2580#post_23826717
> 
> 
> I have gotten to know Matt over the last year on here and have had several conversations with him over the phone....even purchased his previous projector. He is a great guy to talk to and work with. We all have different goals and budgets when it comes to this hobby, so I don't see a problem with how he handles his Home Theater decisions... IMO, your post was probably not necessary.



Thanks Jeff. We shall be chowing down on popcorn, watching _Transformers : Age of Extinction_ in 4k on a RedRay player in me theater this time next year










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2580#post_23826793
> 
> 
> Hey there, B².
> 
> 
> How goes it, amigo?
> 
> 
> I'm always late to the party. You sold your Legacy speakers and 8801? Man, those were some gorgeous speakers. You thinking about getting some Wilson Alexandria XLF's?



The mighty Wabooooooo! What's going on man? Yes indeed, I sold my babies....the sleek ebony lines of the Focus SE's still haunt my dreams. But their ported nature simply would not work right up against a wall behind my AT screen in the next theater. I decided to get the best possible Home Theater speakers (Triad Platinum LCR's) that I knew of--and after the theater is done, I'll be going for the best possible music speakers (Legacy Aeris) that I know if. A dedicated theater room is not, for me anyway, the venue i want to kick back and enjoy music. I want to have blinds open, artful acoustic paneling on the walls, and a fish-tank in the wall







HA--the day I can afford Wilson Alexandria XLF's is the day I buy seven of them and invite the world over for an A/B comparo between DSD and Hi-Rez FLAC. Hmmm.....maybe I don't need the Alexandrias, or the world, to make that happen...


-Matt


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2580#post_23826850
> 
> 
> You got it buddy!
> 
> 
> I have some more pics coming once they're atop some stands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jeff. We shall be chowing down on popcorn, watching _Transformers : Age of Extinction_ in 4k on a RedRay player in me theater this time next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mighty Wabooooooo! What's going on man? Yes indeed, I sold my babies....the sleek ebony lines of the Focus SE's still haunt my dreams. But their ported nature simply would not work right up against a wall behind my AT screen in the next theater. I decided to get the best possible Home Theater speakers (Triad Platinum LCR's) that I knew of--and after the theater is done, I'll be going for the best possible music speakers (Legacy Aeris) that I know if. A dedicated theater room is not, for me anyway, the venue i want to kick back and enjoy music. I want to have blinds open, artful acoustic paneling on the walls, and a fish-tank in the wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HA--the day I can afford Wilson Alexandria XLF's is the day I buy seven of them and invite the world over for an A/B comparo between DSD and Hi-Rez FLAC. Hmmm.....maybe I don't need the Alexandrias, or the world, to make that happen...
> 
> 
> -Matt



And the extent of my moves is new power cords (once I decide what I can swing). You, BB, have it going on!


----------



## THE TRUE ONE

I just wish I could of bought that 8801, that would of took care of me for 10 years maybe. I didn't know you sold the legacy's though, I thought you were going to do a music only room, those would of been nice for that, I would think. If you don't mind answering, what are you looking at speaker wise for a music only room? Or are you too busy getting the theater taken care of first.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2580#post_23826850
> 
> 
> You got it buddy!
> 
> I have some more pics coming once they're atop some stands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jeff. We shall be chowing down on popcorn, watching _Transformers : Age of Extinction_ in 4k on a RedRay player in me theater this time next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mighty Wabooooooo! What's going on man? Yes indeed, I sold my babies....the sleek ebony lines of the Focus SE's still haunt my dreams. But their ported nature simply would not work right up against a wall behind my AT screen in the next theater. I decided to get the best possible Home Theater speakers (Triad Platinum LCR's) that I knew of--and after the theater is done, I'll be going for the best possible music speakers (Legacy Aeris) that I know if. A dedicated theater room is not, for me anyway, the venue i want to kick back and enjoy music. I want to have blinds open, artful acoustic paneling on the walls, and a fish-tank in the wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HA--the day I can afford Wilson Alexandria XLF's is the day I buy seven of them and invite the world over for an A/B comparo between DSD and Hi-Rez FLAC. Hmmm.....maybe I don't need the Alexandrias, or the world, to make that happen...
> 
> 
> -Matt



What it is, B².


I suppose having ported speakers up against a wall is frowned upon in this establishment.







But they were sexy, nonetheless. I had to look up your Triad Platinum LCRs. Wow! Those are some nice speakers. And you can always use the Alexandria XLF's for your surround speakers.







Did you consider the B&W CT7.3 LCRS? I know they're designed specifically for HT and not music. Haven't heard them, so no idea how they stack up to the Triad Platinums.


You're definitely putting together one incredible theater. I keep checking my mailbox to see if there's an invite to the grand opening.


----------



## jenkzy56

Matt your class and reasoning never ceases to amaze me, I hope to be just like you when I grow up!

I think you know what I mean.

I was in your neck of the words Wednesday night but it was a private event, other wise I would have invited you down.

Be well.


----------



## audioguy

I followed your path once upon a time for about 20 years and spent mucho dinero continuing to upgrade and improve. Eventually I figured out (some indirect but obvious Divine intervention) that there was literally no end to my path so I ended up with "good enough", Enjoy your audio/video journey: I loved mine!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2580#post_23827415
> 
> 
> And the extent of my moves is new power cords (once I decide what I can swing). You, BB, have it going on!



Lol, man...we might see you with some Legacies sooooon  lol...just kidding. I hope the Mirages pass your upcoming inspection though!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE TRUE ONE*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2580#post_23827633
> 
> 
> I just wish I could of bought that 8801, that would of took care of me for 10 years maybe. I didn't know you sold the legacy's though, I thought you were going to do a music only room, those would of been nice for that, I would think. If you don't mind answering, what are you looking at speaker wise for a music only room? Or are you too busy getting the theater taken care of first.



Hey there, I'm looking at the Legacy Aeris for the speakers in the music room. That dual AMT does music like no other tweeter I've heard.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2580#post_23828612
> 
> 
> What it is, B².
> 
> 
> I suppose having ported speakers up against a wall is frowned upon in this establishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they were sexy, nonetheless. I had to look up your Triad Platinum LCRs. Wow! Those are some nice speakers. And you can always use the Alexandria XLF's for your surround speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you consider the B&W CT7.3 LCRS? I know they're designed specifically for HT and not music. Haven't heard them, so no idea how they stack up to the Triad Platinums.
> 
> 
> You're definitely putting together one incredible theater. I keep checking my mailbox to see if there's an invite to the grand opening.



Ah, I did briefly consider the B&W LCR's based on a review I read about them a while back, but they fell off the list early on...I can't remember why. Lol.....the invite will definitely be headed your way once it's ready!










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jenkzy56*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2580#post_23828649
> 
> 
> Matt your class and reasoning never ceases to amaze me, I hope to be just like you when I grow up!
> 
> I think you know what I mean.
> 
> I was in your neck of the words Wednesday night but it was a private event, other wise I would have invited you down.
> 
> Be well.



Thanks man, I definitely know what you mean. Btw, I've been meaning to ask you how your own "event" went. I'm going to text you about it!!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2580#post_23829261
> 
> 
> I followed your path once upon a time for about 20 years and spent mucho dinero continuing to upgrade and improve. Eventually I figured out (some indirect but obvious Divine intervention) that there was literally no end to my path so I ended up with "good enough", Enjoy your audio/video journey: I loved mine!



Hey Chuck, I actually said a dedicated home theater is not where I want to listen to *music.*. I definitely want to match my movies in a dedicated theater!!! Lol. I currently have the Platinum LCR's and I'm working on securing some Gold LCR's for heights, wides, and surrounds. My journey is winding down man...this time next year, I'll be (truly) done with the significant upgrades.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2580#post_23826850
> 
> 
> You got it buddy!
> 
> I have some more pics coming once they're atop some stands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jeff. We shall be chowing down on popcorn, watching _Transformers : Age of Extinction_ in 4k on a RedRay player in me theater this time next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mighty Wabooooooo! What's going on man? Yes indeed, I sold my babies....the sleek ebony lines of the Focus SE's still haunt my dreams. But their ported nature simply would not work right up against a wall behind my AT screen in the next theater. I decided to get the best possible Home Theater speakers (Triad Platinum LCR's) that I knew of--and after the theater is done, I'll be going for the best possible music speakers (Legacy Aeris) that I know if. A dedicated theater room is not, for me anyway, the venue i want to kick back and enjoy music. I want to have blinds open, artful acoustic paneling on the walls, and a fish-tank in the wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HA--the day I can afford Wilson Alexandria XLF's is the day I buy seven of them and invite the world over for an A/B comparo between DSD and Hi-Rez FLAC. Hmmm.....maybe I don't need the Alexandrias, or the world, to make that happen...
> 
> 
> -Matt



N8dogg had a nice post (JTR speaker thread) about his wife's colleague who had a theater with more money in it than any of us will ever see. He had Wilson speakers all around and quad watchdog subs. Anyway each went to each others setups and nonetheless the Doc was blown away by N8's setup. An exact quote was, "I have never experienced a movie like that. N8 has JTR speakers and an array of subs totaling 16, all DIY I believe. I just got a couple Submersive HP's in which they can get it going on! I did some measurements with REW tonight and unfortunately my #1 spot for aesthetic reasons will not work. Too much of a null 67hz up to even treat with the mini dsp I just got. We shall try some behind and either side of the couch. Best of success in your journey!


----------



## mankite

Of course he was blown away. Those speakers are like a roller coaster ride. Its fun to ride every now and then. Little different to ride it everyday. Some speakers are more impressive in demo environments. One of the big reasons most demos at cedia they say were turned up to loud. Your not going to impress people hearing for the first time with the little things that matter. That takes time and undivided attention.


----------



## jlpowell84

So the JTR Noesis would not be fun on a daily basis but only for loud demos?


----------



## mankite

Not saying that, just saying that time with something to get an honest assessment of it is different then just popping in for a demo. The little things that take a speaker from really good to excellent won't be as easily observed as ear bleeding levels with no distortion. I've demoed $200,000 JBL synthesis systems that wowed me but I wouldn't want one.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mankite*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2580#post_23831526
> 
> 
> Not saying that, just saying that time with something to get an honest assessment of it is different then just popping in for a demo. The little things that take a speaker from really good to excellent won't be as easily observed as ear bleeding levels with no distortion. I've demoed $200,000 JBL synthesis systems that wowed me but I wouldn't want one.



I get ya. Subtleties that would not be noticed unless several months were spent with them. I do remember reading the doc with the 7 channel Wilson setup complained of getting distortion when trying to cover the dynamic range at reference or possibly a little more. Also the watchdogs were diagnosed with massive port chuffing. Anyway I guess I just believe the JTR Noesis is the best speaker out there. This is all based on scientific reading as I have not heard them yet. But it seems the scientific design is masterful with these speakers. I also know for me, my income, my lifestyle, values, etc that the Noesis is about as high as I can go with cost. But I do feel, based on numerous reviews, that they are able to win in SQ over numerous options costing even over $100,000 speakers. That is others reviews as they have demoed such high cost speakers and preferred their 212 Noesis. Basically what it is, is that at this point in my journey I believe this is the best speaker available even with speakers several times the cost. Biased? Certainly at this point. But certainly I wouldn't be arrogant to be open to new information. Actually I would be open to a DIY kit that rivaled SQ but none such exist that I know of. Beside IMO to have Jeff build them would be worth the little extra savings from a DIY project considering he has mastered his craft and hand built crossovers. Anyway don't read that I'm arrogant in my view. I am humble in my view and would certainly be open to other options. An important note would be my space is both for music and movies both. So with the 212 Noesis being very good for music as well as movies is the main factor for me. I do understand some like Matt here will have rooms for each purpose. Good day all !!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2580#post_23831448
> 
> 
> N8dogg had a nice post (JTR speaker thread) about his wife's colleague who had a theater with more money in it than any of us will ever see. He had Wilson speakers all around and quad watchdog subs. Anyway each went to each others setups and nonetheless the Doc was blown away by N8's setup. An exact quote was, "I have never experienced a movie like that. N8 has JTR speakers and an array of subs totaling 16, all DIY I believe. I just got a couple Submersive HP's in which they can get it going on! I did some measurements with REW tonight and unfortunately my #1 spot for aesthetic reasons will not work. Too much of a null 67hz up to even treat with the mini dsp I just got. We shall try some behind and either side of the couch. Best of success in your journey!



Congrats on the recent dual HP purchase! Oh man, that must be a serious null if even the miniDSP can't correct it with two HP's to even out the frequency. It's time for a good 8-10 hours of trial and error (placing the SubMs on dollies is highly encouraged. lol)


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2580#post_23833195
> 
> 
> Congrats on the recent dual HP purchase! Oh man, that must be a serious null if even the miniDSP can't correct it with two HP's to even out the frequency. It's time for a good 8-10 hours of trial and error (placing the SubMs on dollies is highly encouraged. lol)



Actually today I moved our giant ottoman back in front of our oversized love seat and re ran Audyssey (getting theater seating couch after the wedding in 6weeks). Got much better results.


Before ottoman with a slightly more clustered 8 mic position
 


After the ottoman with a slightly more spread out 8 mic position. I know two variables changed so I can't be sure.
 


Edit: I purchased the furniture sliders


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2580#post_23834067
> 
> 
> Actually today I moved our giant ottoman back in front of our oversized love seat and re ran Audyssey (getting theater seating couch after the wedding in 6weeks). Got much better results.
> 
> 
> Before ottoman with a slightly more clustered 8 mic position
> 
> 
> 
> After the ottoman with a slightly more spread out 8 mic position. I know two variables changed so I can't be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I purchased the furniture sliders



Nice....6 weeks to D-Day, eh? Mine is coming up in 12 weeks.










For the theater couch, I'd suggest looking at the Fusion Series found here. They have an impressive theater loveseat with a removable armrest (pic at the bottom-right of the linked page). I first learned about them on the Dedicated Theater Construction thread, but I experienced Fusion seating in-person at a local enthusiast's theater and the fiance and I are now 100% set on using Fusion seating in our next theater (learning to say "our theater" instead of "my theater). You know the deal


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2580#post_23835393
> 
> 
> Nice....6 weeks to D-Day, eh? Mine is coming up in 12 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the theater couch, I'd suggest looking at the Fusion Series found here. They have an impressive theater loveseat with a removable armrest (pic at the bottom-right of the linked page). I first learned about them on the Dedicated Theater Construction thread, but I experienced Fusion seating in-person at a local enthusiast's theater and the fiance and I are now 100% set on using Fusion seating in our next theater (learning to say "our theater" instead of "my theater). You know the deal



Matt!!! That is so funny because have emailed with Roman and my fiancé and I decided on that exact model. Removable armrests on both sides of the middle. That was her requirement was she wanted to snuggle during movies. Great minds think alike! I am hoping to order it with gift money










Was going to order blind. But you say they are comfy? I like high back seating too, and the black looks really sharp!


----------



## jlpowell84

Oh and tonight I am gonna slip my furniture movers under my Submersives and try behind the couch and on either side. My approach to tactile! Actually searching for best response but it would be an added bonus


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2580#post_23835459
> 
> 
> Matt!!! That is so funny because have emailed with Roman and my fiancé and I decided on that exact model. Removable armrests on both sides of the middle. That was her requirement was she wanted to snuggle during movies. Great minds think alike! I am hoping to order it with gift money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was going to order blind. But you say they are comfy? I like high back seating too, and the black looks really sharp!



Ha! Great minds DO think alike! Yeah man, they are e_xtremely_ comfortable and the motorized controls are spectacular. Very logical and cool to use. They look even better in a real-room, as opposed to the already great site pictures. The removable armrest option is really great, as there are times now when she and i feel separated by the arm rests in my current seating configuration. I'm going to "Craigslist" my seats as soon as I have the time to take pictures because the Fusions will undoubtedly be in the next theater!


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2580#post_23835393
> 
> 
> Nice....6 weeks to D-Day, eh? Mine is coming up in 12 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the theater couch, I'd suggest looking at the Fusion Series found here. They have an impressive theater loveseat with a removable armrest (pic at the bottom-right of the linked page). I first learned about them on the Dedicated Theater Construction thread, but I experienced Fusion seating in-person at a local enthusiast's theater and the fiance and I are now 100% set on using Fusion seating in our next theater (learning to say "our theater" instead of "my theater). You know the deal


Nice looking chairs Matt. I am sure they will be very comfy. I still really like my Lazy boy and I am just glad I was able to find chairs in the width I needed. I can't wait to see the new theater take shape. You sold the SubMersive subs right? Are you going to get new ones again or are you looking at something else.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2580#post_23842584
> 
> 
> Nice looking chairs Matt. I am sure they will be very comfy. I still really like my Lazy boy and I am just glad I was able to find chairs in the width I needed. I can't wait to see the new theater take shape. You sold the SubMersive subs right? Are you going to get new ones again or are you looking at something else.



Right? This guy Roman really knows what he's doing. I've got to get me a couple rows of his Fusion seating.


Yes sir--I'll _definitely_ be sticking with Seaton Sound. The plan is to scoop up four Submersives. I have a Theta Casablanca on the way with three discreet subwoofer outputs, so I'll run two subs individually, and will use the master/slave combo out of the third sub output. Tuning w/ Dirac Live should be fun


----------



## BrolicBeast

Oppo BDP-105 Silver Edition in the wild. I must say--it looks quite classy in-person:


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2580#post_23842762
> 
> 
> Right? This guy Roman really knows what he's doing. I've got to get me a couple rows of his Fusion seating.
> 
> 
> Yes sir--I'll _definitely_ be sticking with Seaton Sound. The plan is to scoop up four Submersives. I have a Theta Casablanca on the way with three discreet subwoofer outputs, so I'll run two subs individually, and will use the master/slave combo out of the third sub output. Tuning w/ Dirac Live should be fun


Wow a Theta Casablanca. That should be very nice indeed. Can't wait to see the build on this room.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2610#post_23842886
> 
> 
> Wow a Theta Casablanca. That should be very nice indeed. Can't wait to see the build on this room.



My wallet is punching me in the face for pursuing the Theta Casablanca, but there are so many benefits to the CB, I had to punch the wallet back.


Whaaaaat?







***punch to wallet*** Darn riiiiiight!


----------



## audioguy

So when is Theta telling you that it will have Dirac operational?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2610#post_23852637
> 
> 
> So when is Theta telling you that it will have Dirac operational?



I'm getting Dec/January from my dealer. There was a recent press release that said 60 days from CEDIA, but I don't see that happening.


----------



## audioguy

Given the last FOUR plus years of Theta missing dates for room correction, I would suggest "cautious optimism" on the Dec/Jan dates.


I was a Casablanca owner for many, many years (started with a CB I) and got so tired of missed dates, sold it and moved on. That said, it was a great piece and had great functionality and flexibility.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2610#post_23852679
> 
> 
> Given the last 4 plus years of Theta missing dates for room correction, I would suggest "cautious optimism" on the Dec/Jan dates.



Yeah, i encountered the room correction delay on the Theta Thread. If it takes too long, I'll just buy the PC version of Dirac (my main source is the HTPC) and might even skip the IV upgrade altogether.


----------



## audioguy

If you can get it all running on a PC with Dirac on all channels, I would just blow off the whole Theta idea. Save a bunch of money, quicker availability, lots of flexibility of DAC choices, etc.


But how does it work? Where is the decoding done? Steering? Bass management? Cross over selection? Distance calculations?In the Oppo?


----------



## BrolicBeast

Dirac isn't the only reason I'm going with the Theta CB though. Sound quality, analog volume control, top-notch DACs, extensive independent channel config options, and modularity are some of the other reasons I'm going with the CB. I'm assuming those are also some of the reasons you went the Theta route initially, before their stagnation with the HD transition. I'm told that was the result of an ownership transition and subsequent reorganization.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Taking the Mrs. to Tyson's Corner tonight to experience "Gravity" in Dolby Atmos. This will be our first Atmos experience! Can't wait!


----------



## mankite

Hope you've already seen Rush, its 100 times better then Gravity.


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2600_100#post_23855501
> 
> 
> Taking the Mrs. to Tyson's Corner tonight to experience "Gravity" in Dolby Atmos. This will be our first Atmos experience! Can't wait!



You should be in for a treat. It's a very atmospheric mix and you'd be surprised how much tension can happen with no sound in space.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mankite*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2600_100#post_23855830
> 
> 
> Hope you've already seen Rush, its 100 times better then Gravity.



lol how? They're completely different movies. That's like saying Godfather is better than Tron. Wait, maybe you're onto something...


----------



## mankite

Well one is a good movie and the other isn't. Didn't know they had to be about the same thing to make that distinction. 😊 let's see how awkward he feels when Sandra Bullock is howling like a dog and he realizes he's been had by all the critic's reviews.


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2600_20#post_23852594
> 
> 
> My wallet is punching me in the face for pursuing the Theta Casablanca, but there are so many benefits to the CB, I had to punch the wallet back.
> 
> 
> Whaaaaat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***punch to wallet*** Darn riiiiiight!




Wow!!! a Theta know that pretty serious and expensive but as you said truly future proof so the payoff is in its longevity.


The Dirac processing intrigues me with a few companies I am familiar with using it or in the process of implementation.


----------



## DMark1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2610#post_23852701
> 
> 
> Yeah, i encountered the room correction delay on the Theta Thread. If it takes too long, I'll just buy the PC version of Dirac (my main source is the HTPC) and might even skip the IV upgrade altogether.



Matt, how does Direc compare with the Trinnov Optimizer system, like the one in the Audio Design Associates (ADA) prepros? Did you consider ADA in your search?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mankite*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2610#post_23855830
> 
> 
> Hope you've already seen Rush, its 100 times better then Gravity.



Rush isn't really my type of movie. The only race-themed movie I've ever liked was _Driven_--the one with Sylvester Stallone and Burt Reynolds from the early 2000's. That's a great movie--but this 70's setting...not my kind of atmosphere, although if the AV is on-point, I may need to give it a whirl.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2610#post_23855915
> 
> 
> You should be in for a treat. It's a very atmospheric mix and you'd be surprised how much tension can happen with no sound in space..



I liked it completely! It was definitely one of the most tension-filled movies I've seen in a while. Watching in Dolby Atmos was a treat--particularly the score. I'll be wiring my next theater for Atmos and Auro3D (early, yes, but I'm not ripping up my soundproofed walls to do any re-wiring once they're up!!!) and I hope we get Atmos in the home next year. That Atmos intro really is outstanding.


We even ran into a fellow AVS member there, after which point we all spent about 20 minutes discussing 3D and the implementation of Atmos.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2610#post_23857114
> 
> 
> Wow!!! a Theta know that pretty serious and expensive but as you said truly future proof so the payoff is in its longevity.
> 
> 
> The Dirac processing intrigues me with a few companies I am familiar with using it or in the process of implementation.



Yeah man...Theta is a pretty neat brand; I really like what they're doing from a technical standpoint and the tweakability is a real boon. Dirac really looks like a great program--It's been available on PC's for a while (for HTPC use), but getting it into pre/pros like the Datasat RS20i and the Theta Casablanca IV are a big step, in my opinion...


Although, I'm not going to lie--part of me is tempted to re-appropriate the funds sitting with my dealer toward the Sony VPL-VW600ES projector. It's really tempting; if only I had more information on the future of 4k content delivery










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2610#post_23857278
> 
> 
> Matt, how does Direc compare with the Trinnov Optimizer system, like the one in the Audio Design Associates (ADA) prepros? Did you consider ADA in your search?



Trinnov and Dirac are like BMW and Mercedes. Both are great systems and are build for the same purpose, but go about doing it a little differently. I didn't consider Trinnov much after reading in a review about a year ago that it's implementation in-home was sorely lacking (It was implemented in a Sherwood receiver.) It looks like they've made significant jumps in home-theater EQ the last year or so, but I'd assume Dirac is the slightly better program. I didn't really consider ADA processors at all, to be honest. I did some cursory research on them, but the model I'd be interested in is pretty stratospheric in cost, so I just passed on by.


----------



## mankite

If I was going to spend big on a processor, even though in my financial postion I never could. I'd have to go with the Mcintosh 151. Room Perfect is the only room eq that interests me over XT32. Plus Mac resale is great which always counts for something.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2610#post_23858122
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, I'm not going to lie--part of me is tempted to re-appropriate the funds sitting with my dealer toward the Sony VPL-VW600ES projector. It's really tempting; if only I had more information on the future of 4k content delivery



I've seen the big brother of the VW600 (the 1000) on regular Bluray content and the upscaling to 4K ability presented a stunning image. Stunning!! My guess would be that while 4K content may happen over time, it will be a LONG time. Most consumers are quite happy with Bluray and in order to fully appreciate 4K, a screen a LOT larger than the typical 50 inch TV would need to be employed. So that leaves us "addicts" who have large screens who are the target for high rez video content. I would be amazed if the studios would invest in mass for what I would imagine would be a very small market. That said, If I had the funds, and was using a 120" or greater screen, I would much prefer the Sony 4K projector over a $20,000 SSP. While I have no doubt that the sound improvement over your previous SSP (Marantz ?) will be very nice, the image improvement over your previous JVC will be even greater (comparing both after being professionally calibrated).


As an FYI, I use a calibrated JVC RS55 and absolutely love it --- but if I chose to spend an additional $15,000 or more on a major upgrade, it would be on the Sony projector before I spent it on any SSP


But that's just me !!


I don't recall how much room treatment you had in your previous theater, but since the new one will be designed from the ground up to provide you truly optimized audio, I think you will be surprised on how much improvement you will get with the audio side of your system even if you were to go back to your Integra (which I am not suggesting by the way). A well designed and implemented room with appropriate room treatment and electronic room correction will provide MUCH more improvement than upgrading any other audio component (with the possible exception of a major speaker upgrade) you can imagine. There are some who would disagree but my experience of 40+ years in audio and 10 years installing a no-longer-exisitng room correction product in 100's of homes convinced me beyond any doubt that the room is key.


Enjoy the ride


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2610#post_23852594
> 
> 
> My wallet is punching me in the face for pursuing the Theta Casablanca, but there are so many benefits to the CB, I had to punch the wallet back.
> 
> 
> Whaaaaat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***punch to wallet*** Darn riiiiiight!



The question here is, who's in better shape?


----------



## MIkeDuke

Hey Matt. Can you list the complete configuration of the Casablanca that you got? There are a ton of options for that thing.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mankite*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2610#post_23858219
> 
> 
> If I was going to spend big on a processor, even though in my financial postion I never could. I'd have to go with the Mcintosh 151. Room Perfect is the only room eq that interests me over XT32. Plus Mac resale is great which always counts for something.



I came across the 151 w/ Room Perfect in my Pre/Pro search, but it doesn't seem to be as flexible or customizable as Dirac or the more recent iterations of Trinnov.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2610#post_23859020
> 
> 
> I've seen the big brother of the VW600 (the 1000) on regular Bluray content and the upscaling to 4K ability presented a stunning image. Stunning!! My guess would be that while 4K content may happen over time, it will be a LONG time. Most consumers are quite happy with Bluray and in order to fully appreciate 4K, a screen a LOT larger than the typical 50 inch TV would need to be employed. So that leaves us "addicts" who have large screens who are the target for high rez video content. I would be amazed if the studios would invest in mass for what I would imagine would be a very small market. That said, If I had the funds, and was using a 120" or greater screen, I would much prefer the Sony 4K projector over a $20,000 SSP. While I have no doubt that the sound improvement over your previous SSP (Marantz ?) will be very nice, the image improvement over your previous JVC will be even greater (comparing both after being professionally calibrated).
> 
> 
> As an FYI, I use a calibrated JVC RS55 and absolutely love it --- but if I chose to spend an additional $15,000 or more on a major upgrade, it would be on the Sony projector before I spent it on any SSP
> 
> 
> But that's just me !!
> 
> 
> I don't recall how much room treatment you had in your previous theater, but since the new one will be designed from the ground up to provide you truly optimized audio, I think you will be surprised on how much improvement you will get with the audio side of your system even if you were to go back to your Integra (which I am not suggesting by the way). A well designed and implemented room with appropriate room treatment and electronic room correction will provide MUCH more improvement than upgrading any other audio component (with the possible exception of a major speaker upgrade) you can imagine. There are some who would disagree but my experience of 40+ years in audio and 10 years installing a no-longer-exisitng room correction product in 100's of homes convinced me beyond any doubt that the room is key.
> 
> 
> Enjoy the ride



Hey Chuck, I appreciate the above perspective. Touched base with my Theta dealer just as an exploratory exercise to see if $ could be reappropriated to the 600 or any straggler 1000ES models (still the model of choice, since the 1100 is $3k more expensive than the 1000). Looks like Theta Digital has already started my build, so that's a no-go. That being said, I'm seriously considering making the 600 a long-term goal. New builder estimates pushed our move-in date back by a month, so we're now looking at a March move-in time, plus another few months to build the theater. I may just shoot for the 600ES, saving from now. I've heard great things about the Sony 4k projectors, although I've never had the privilege of seeing one in-person. I had the RS56, so you and I experience(d) similar picture quality. If you say 1000ES was an improvement over the RS55, then I know for a fact it and, by association, the 600ES, must be worth the $. My brain honestly can't imagine picture quality getting any better than the RS56.


I definitely agree that the room is the most important component in a theater. I visited an AVS member's theater last month with soundproofing and acoustic treatments hidden behind AT fabric panels along the wall--even at low volumes, the sound was killer. When he turned it up, I experienced clean sound that I had never experienced before. I plan to hire a professional to help me map out my room treatments, and I thank God that HT-Builder extraordinaire BigMouthinDC lives fairly close to me--I'll be looking to him for guidance as well, and his rates are very fair. I was looking at the Erskine Group, but I"m finding that they aren't the only game in town. Still researching who to go with on that acoustical design front.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2610#post_23859449
> 
> 
> The question here is, who's in better shape?



Good question. We're both tough as leather...










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2610#post_23859651
> 
> 
> Hey Matt. Can you list the complete configuration of the Casablanca that you got? There are a ton of options for that thing.



Hey Mike, yeah those options can be daunting and it took forever to come up with a configuration. Once I understood the benefits of each option, the rest was easy. My configuration includes the HDMI board, one Premium DAC (Left, Right, Center, Subwoofer 1) one Superior II DAC (Side-Right, Side Left, Subwoofer 2), and one Standard DAC (Rear-Right, Rear-Left, Subwoofer 3). 10 channels--7.3 config.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2610#post_23861226
> 
> 
> Hey Mike, yeah those options can be daunting and it took forever to come up with a configuration. Once I understood the benefits of each option, the rest was easy. My configuration includes the HDMI board, one Premium DAC (Left, Right, Center, Subwoofer 1) one Superior II DAC (Side-Right, Side Left, Subwoofer 2), and one Standard DAC (Rear-Right, Rear-Left, Subwoofer 3). 10 channels--7.3 config.


That should be a sweet preamp. Do you have a time table for a delivery on it?


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> If you say 1000ES was an improvement over the RS55, then I know for a fact it and, by association, the 600ES, must be worth the $.



“worth the $” is a relative term. The masses would tell you that spending $15,000 for a “TV” is certified insanity.


What I was trying to convey was this: Given a new professionally designed and implemented room in your next theater, the audio improvement, even if using your 8801, will FAR exceed any improvement you would ever get from an upgrade from the 8801 to ANY SSP. I’m not suggesting that some of the newer SSP’s are not superior to the 8801 (I’m also not suggesting they ARE better), but rather those improvements are much less than what a new, well done room will provide. Much less. I know that some will disagree with that statement but my experience with my (multiple) rooms and others supports that position.


So, as that with a given, since you will already get a huge improvement on the audio side, why not spend the money on the video side.


All of this is academic since apparently, you have no choice but to go forward with your new SSP.


I have no doubt that once you get Dirac on your new Casablanca (given Theta’s penchant for continually and consistently missing delivery dates, my best guess would be by next Spring at the earliest) AND your new room, you will be in audio bliss (at least until the next new "thingie" comes about). The audio/video industries are always working on ways to have you and your money separated










Enjoy the process. "However many years a man may live, let him enjoy them all" ECC 11:8


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2610#post_23863158
> 
> 
> That should be a sweet preamp. Do you have a time table for a delivery on it?



Nothing close to a date yet, but it should be "soon."


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2610#post_23863952
> 
> 
> “worth the $” is a relative term. The masses would tell you that spending $15,000 for a “TV” is certified insanity.
> 
> 
> What I was trying to convey was this: Given a new professionally designed and implemented room in your next theater, the audio improvement, even if using your 8801, will FAR exceed any improvement you would ever get from an upgrade from the 8801 to ANY SSP. I’m not suggesting that some of the newer SSP’s are not superior to the 8801 (I’m also not suggesting they ARE better), but rather those improvements are much less than what a new, well done room will provide. Much less. I know that some will disagree with that statement but my experience with my (multiple) rooms and others supports that position.
> 
> 
> So, as that with a given, since you will already get a huge improvement on the audio side, why not spend the money on the video side.
> 
> 
> All of this is academic since apparently, you have no choice but to go forward with your new SSP.
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that once you get Dirac on your new Casablanca (given Theta’s penchant for continually and consistently missing delivery dates, my best guess would be by next Spring at the earliest) AND your new room, you will be in audio bliss (at least until the next new "thingie" comes about). The audio/video industries are always working on ways to have you and your money separated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the process. "However many years a man may live, let him enjoy them all" ECC 11:8



I think I'm definitely going to pursue both the Theta and the 600ES. My Theta dealer is also an authorized Sony dealer, and after a conversation with him last night, I learned that his prices on the Sony 600ES are INSANE w/ a nifty discount he gives...I must pursue one now. If Dirac arrives in the spring, that'll coincide with the hopeful completion of the next room, so I could live with that (although I'd rather get it sooner so I can run it through its paces here). Interestingly, the next theater is taking form slowly here first, in terms of equipment.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Hello Brolic.. Been following your thread for a while and gotta say that with every update you do to your theater it gets even more interesting!! Sometimes I think you are gonna update to an IMAX home theater!!


Anyways.. I've been seeing a lot about new SSP and speakers and sources, etc...and that us all great, but have you considered acoustic treatments as well? Room correction is great, but it can only do so much.... Now if you start with a good acoustic space so that room correction is just the cherry on top... You will get higher performance out of your high end gear... Just a suggestion. ;-)


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eliwankenobi*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2610#post_23865238
> 
> 
> Hello Brolic.. Been following your thread for a while and gotta say that with every update you do to your theater it gets even more interesting!! Sometimes I think you are gonna update to an IMAX home theater!!
> 
> 
> Anyways.. I've been seeing a lot about new SSP and speakers and sources, etc...and that us all great, but have you considered acoustic treatments as well? Room correction is great, but it can only do so much.... Now if you start with a good acoustic space so that room correction is just the cherry on top... You will get higher performance out of your high end gear... Just a suggestion. ;-)



Greetings Mr. Kenobi!! Oh yes, I used room treatments in my last theater and I plan to use them extensively in the next theater. I plan to go as far as making my riser a bass trap as well, as well as the entire soffit, in addition to wall treatments hidden by acoustically transparent dyed fabric. I can't wait to implement the treatment plans


----------



## eliwankenobi

Good to know man!! Now that I think of it it was kinda obvious that room acoustics would be taken into account, but who knows...


Your thread has been like a learning experience for me. Before this thread i didn't know what the Casablanca sound processor was and it looks like the ultimate processor.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2610#post_23865314
> 
> 
> Greetings Mr. Kenobi!! Oh yes, I used room treatments in my last theater and I plan to use them extensively in the next theater. I plan to go as far as making my riser a bass trap as well, as well as the entire soffit, in addition to wall treatments hidden by acoustically transparent dyed fabric. I can't wait to implement the treatment plans



I just found some Roxul AFB 24x48x2 pieces in 12 packs for $49!!! So in light of that I will build my own panels.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eliwankenobi*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2610#post_23865353
> 
> 
> Good to know man!! Now that I think of it it was kinda obvious that room acoustics would be taken into account, but who knows...
> 
> 
> Your thread has been like a learning experience for me. Before this thread i didn't know what the Casablanca sound processor was and it looks like the ultimate processor.



This thread has been a learning experience for me too bro! So many knowledgeable people have helped me on this journey o' mine! Up until about a month ago, I never really considered Theta (always thought of is at a rich-person's toy) but, considering what I've spend on Pre/Pros over the last five years, it becomes a smarter buy (when its modular nature is considered).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2610#post_23865374
> 
> 
> I just found some Roxul AFB 24x48x2 pieces in 12 packs for $49!!! So in light of that I will build my own panels.



Dude....where??? I might just stock up right now. Is there a sale going on, or is it always that price? All I need is the material, since AT fabric will be covering it.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2610#post_23865467
> 
> 
> This thread has been a learning experience for me too bro! So many knowledgeable people have helped me on this journey o' mine! Up until about a month ago, I never really considered Theta (always thought of is at a rich-person's toy) but, considering what I've spend on Pre/Pros over the last five years, it becomes a smarter buy (when its modular nature is considered).
> 
> Dude....where??? I might just stock up right now. Is there a sale going on, or is it always that price? All I need is the material, since AT fabric will be covering it.



I found a company on the west coast. The guy was a bit interested in me picking it up so in not sure about shipping. You can call him though. I told some of the guys on the JTR speaker thread I would pick some up and ship it out if anyone was interested. Heck with one 12 pack that's six 24x48x4 inch panels you could make.

http://insulationsaver.com/insulation-type/mineral-wool/mineral-wool-2-in-x-24-in-x-48-in-96-sq-ftbag/ 


They key is it's not a acoustic site so there is no mark up, just true honest price. If you were super interested I could pick it up and ship it. I can ship truck through my work for like 65% off too if it was too much for ups. Maybe throw in for gas for the 4 hour round trip to get it all










I plan on using something like the black micro suede ATS uses and also doing the beveled edges like they do. Looks sharp IMO


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2610#post_23865515
> 
> 
> I found a company on the west coast. The guy was a bit interested in me picking it up so in not sure about shipping. You can call him though. I told some of the guys on the JTR speaker thread I would pick some up and ship it out if anyone was interested. Heck with one 12 pack that's six 24x48x4 inch panels you could make.
> 
> http://insulationsaver.com/insulation-type/mineral-wool/mineral-wool-2-in-x-24-in-x-48-in-96-sq-ftbag/
> 
> 
> They key is it's not a acoustic site so there is no mark up, just true honest price. If you were super interested I could pick it up and ship it. I can ship truck through my work for like 65% off too if it was too much for ups. Maybe throw in for gas for the 4 hour round trip to get it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on using something like the black micro suede ATS uses and also doing the beveled edges like they do. Looks sharp IMO



Very interested....I'm going to PM you about this tonight.


----------



## BrolicBeast

An interesting turn of events....I've been awfully quiet about the Triad Platinums...'twas for a reason. Since Day1, I've loved these Triad Platinum LCR's for movies, but after a few days, I realized that I wasn't too happy with their music playback. All the elements of great sound reproduction were there--detail, dynamics, clarity of background; however, they were not coalescing into the emotional listening experience I had grown accustomed to......until tonight. I realized what I did wrong...I placed them in the exact same location that I had the Legacy Focus SE's in (I kept the area marked with tape). So tonight, out of frustration, I moved them wider apart by 7 inches each, and...PROBLEM SOLVED. Don't get me wrong...the Legacies still sound better with music, but the margin just got a whole lot narrower. And since the Plats are superior for movies, I can _finally_ consider this a net gain.


Placement should have been the first thing I determined, but with renovations occurring on the first floor at the time of purchase, I never got around to it and I just forgot to properly place them as the weeks passed me by. I finally realized the missing ingredient: SOUNDSTAGE. And now, I'm overjoyed to have an involving one.


Finally....._complete_ satisfaction.


Whew, close call **wipes forehead** Time to close the Audiogon listing. I was going to sell them to help me land that Sony 600ES, but I'll do that the old fashioned way.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2640#post_23869175
> 
> 
> An interesting turn of events....I've been awfully quiet about the Triad Platinums...'twas for a reason. Since Day1, I've loved these Triad Platinum LCR's for movies, but after a few days, I realized that I wasn't too happy with their music playback. All the elements of great sound reproduction were there--detail, dynamics, clarity of background; however, they were not coalescing into the emotional listening experience I had grown accustomed to......until tonight. I realized what I did wrong...I placed them in the exact same location that I had the Legacy Focus SE's in (I kept the area marked with tape). So tonight, out of frustration, I moved them wider apart by 7 inches each, and...PROBLEM SOLVED. Don't get me wrong...the Legacies still sound better with music, but the margin just got a whole lot narrower. *And since the Plats are superior for movies,* I can _finally_ consider this a net gain.
> 
> 
> Placement should have been the first thing I determined, but with renovations occurring on the first floor at the time of purchase, I never got around to it and I just forgot to properly place them as the weeks passed me by. I finally realized the missing ingredient: SOUNDSTAGE. And now, I'm overjoyed to have an involving one.
> 
> 
> Finally....._complete_ satisfaction.
> 
> 
> Whew, close call **wipes forehead** Time to close the Audiogon listing. I was going to sell them to help me land that Sony 600ES, but I'll do that the old fashioned way.


If I missed you mentioning it elsewhere, in what ways do you find the Triad Platinums superior to the Focus SEs for movies? You've got me curious because I'm using Focus SEs for Mains.



Max


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2640#post_23869184
> 
> 
> If I missed you mentioning it elsewhere, in what ways do you find the Triad Platinums superior to the Focus SEs for movies? You've got me curious because I'm using Focus SEs for Mains.
> 
> 
> 
> Max



I'm a technical guy, but I can't explain the Plat advantage technically, so I'll describe it the best way I can: I'm reminded more of being in a movie theater with the Plats. The raw bombast is very satisfying. My Focus SE's were extremely adept at movie reproduction, and the feeling I got from those were "This is as good as home theater gets." With the Plats, I forget I'm in a home-theater, and I think "This is as good as theater gets...period."


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2640#post_23869199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2640#post_23869184
> 
> 
> If I missed you mentioning it elsewhere, in what ways do you find the Triad Platinums superior to the Focus SEs for movies? You've got me curious because I'm using Focus SEs for Mains.
> 
> 
> 
> Max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a technical guy, but I can't explain the Plat advantage technically, so I'll describe it the best way I can: I'm reminded more of being in a movie theater with the Plats. The raw bombast is very satisfying. My Focus SE's were extremely adept at movie reproduction, and the feeling I got from those were "This is as good as home theater gets." With the Plats, I forget I'm in a home-theater, and I think "This is as good as theater gets...period."
Click to expand...

I guess I might have to audition the Plats to see what differences I'd find.



Max


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2640#post_23869414
> 
> 
> I guess I might have to audition the Plats to see what differences I'd find.
> 
> 
> 
> Max



If you ever find yourself in the DC area, feel free to drop me a message!


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2640#post_23869625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2640#post_23869414
> 
> 
> I guess I might have to audition the Plats to see what differences I'd find.
> 
> 
> 
> Max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever find yourself in the DC area, feel free to drop me a message!
Click to expand...

Thanks for the invitation. Your HT is definitely going to be a killer setup by the time you're done (that is of course, if you ever get done upgrading LOL).



Max


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2640#post_23869663
> 
> 
> (that is of course, if you ever get done upgrading LOL).
> 
> 
> 
> Max



IMO, "Herr Brolic Meister" will not be "done" for a long, long time. He has been struck by "the chase syndrome"! You see this malady show up in sales people and audiophiles.


The primary symptom (usually unrecognized by "the patient") is that the "chase" after the goal (the sale or the improvement in audio or video) is as much or more fun than actually attaining the goal. Those most affected are sales people who are also audiophiles. I, in fact, am one of those.


The good news: it is seldom fatal😀


----------



## BrolicBeast

HAH!...the cure for Acute Apprehension Syndrome (AAS) also known as The Chase Syndrome is coming very soon: *Nuptials!*


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2640#post_23873261
> 
> 
> HAH!...the cure for Acute Apprehension Syndrome (AAS) also known as The Chase Syndrome is coming very soon: *Nuptials!*



Yep! That will certainly do it! As you will soon discover, it will be "the cure" for many "maladies".


But, with the right woman, it can be a blessing like no other 😁


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2640#post_23870328
> 
> 
> IMO, "Herr Brolic Meister" will not be "done" for a long, long time. He has been struck by "the chase syndrome"! You see this malady show up in sales people and audiophiles.
> 
> 
> The primary symptom (usually unrecognized by "the patient") is that the "chase" after the goal (the sale or the improvement in audio or video) is as much or more fun than actually attaining the goal. Those most affected are sales people who are also audiophiles. I, in fact, am one of those.
> 
> 
> The good news: it is seldom fatal😀



I must have been doing something wrong. The research felt like work and the acquisition was almost, ALMOST, anti-climactic. It had a matter-of-fact quality. Or maybe it's that my audio/video genes don't run all that deep (they don't, by the way). Or maybe it's lack of funds.


I DID have some fun chasing down a new TV, but that was work at first, too. Then I discovered the HDTV shoot-out up in Scarsdale. That was interesting. Oooweee.


I know what it is. Too much research! That and lack of sleep kills the fun!


As for you, BB, the marriage will bring things into focus (no pun intended.







). But as the "chase" dies down, you can stop and appreciate what you have all around. A killer system, and a partner who shares the hobby. Even better if you have similar tastes in music and movies.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2640#post_23874010
> 
> 
> Yep! That will certainly do it! As you will soon discover, it will be "the cure" for many "maladies".
> 
> 
> But, with the right woman, it can be a blessing like no other 😁



Ain't it the truth. She and I visited Snickers1 (Rich), the owner of Falcon Screens, last night to check out his theater (which is awesome--I'll be expounding on that experience in the dedicated construction thread) and after seeing that theater and our buddy Clyde's theater, she is sold....and......


.....and.....

.....and.....


The theater construction will no longer be just my "pet project".......she is thoroughly impressed with the concept of a complete, dedicated, soundproofed theater and has agreed that as long as we can take care of some other rooms in the house first, this theater will get our "_full_ combined financial attention" which is a blessing beyond words!!! This is becoming "our" project, and words don't express what something like that means to me. This is what marriage is about, eh? I like it!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2640#post_23875629
> 
> 
> I must have been doing something wrong. The research felt like work and the acquisition was almost, ALMOST, anti-climactic. It had a matter-of-fact quality. Or maybe it's that my audio/video genes don't run all that deep (they don't, by the way). Or maybe it's lack of funds.
> 
> 
> I DID have some fun chasing down a new TV, but that was work at first, too. Then I discovered the HDTV shoot-out up in Scarsdale. That was interesting. Oooweee.
> 
> 
> I know what it is. Too much research! That and lack of sleep kills the fun!
> 
> 
> As for you, BB, the marriage will bring things into focus (no pun intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). But as the "chase" dies down, you can stop and appreciate what you have all around. A killer system, and a partner who shares the hobby. Even better if you have similar tastes in music and movies.



Prepress, thou art a conundrum. You have audiophile-grade gear that you spend audiophile money for, and you have audiophile tendencies (your recent power cable posts on your thread show that the details definitely matter to you!!!) and yet, you do not seem to enjoy the audiophile journey! lol--man, that's a tough one to figure out! Well, if you ever decide to quit your journey, you're welcome to donate your equipment to the _Save Matthew's Wallet Foundation_, a for-profit organization based in Maryland.







I'll be sure to properly display them in the organization's listening room museum. Heh Heh.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Guys, if anybody is interested in scooping up a Sony VPL-VW600ES for under "the magic threshold cost," let me know ASAP. My dealer is...adventurous, and I'll have one hanging in my next theater


----------



## 7channelfreak

Pm sent


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2640#post_23880296
> 
> 
> Prepress, thou art a conundrum. You have audiophile-grade gear that you spend audiophile money for, and you have audiophile tendencies (your recent power cable posts on your thread show that the details definitely matter to you!!!) and yet, you do not seem to enjoy the audiophile journey! lol--man, that's a tough one to figure out! Well, if you ever decide to quit your journey, you're welcome to donate your equipment to the _Save Matthew's Wallet Foundation_, a for-profit organization based in Maryland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be sure to properly display them in the organization's listening room museum. Heh Heh.



Good one!


It must be pointed out, though, that the power cable scenario is about efficiency and aesthetics. Thus, it should be obvious I'm an interior designer in this case.







It's also becoming clear the influence of these forums is greater than I first thought.


Anyway, it may be on hold because I may need a new printer. That's a priority. Plus, vacation is impending. Tennessee and Texas for the holidays.


----------



## wilfredent

Dud what happen to your Integra 80.3 why u give it up


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2640#post_23880928
> 
> 
> Good one!
> 
> 
> It must be pointed out, though, that the power cable scenario is about efficiency and aesthetics. Thus, it should be obvious I'm an interior designer in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also becoming clear the influence of these forums is greater than I first thought.
> 
> 
> Anyway, it may be on hold because I may need a new printer. That's a priority. Plus, vacation is impending. Tennessee and Texas for the holidays.



Bro, if there's one thing worth investing in more than HT gear, it's vacations. We all work hard on this forum and to get away from the "norm" is a rare opportunity that must be grasped! I hope you have a great vacation for the Holidays. Tennesse! I know you're from there....I have a buddy who lives in Ripley. I went to Texas (Dallas) as a high-school student with a Future Business Leaders of America (FBLA)" Club (any other former FBLA-members on here???). I remember it being dry and hot there--but mercy, the southern belles had us rushing through our speeches so we could walk around the city to meet some! (We were high school guys from NY, so--you know--the concept of the "Southern Belle" was quite appealing.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilfredent*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2640#post_23881894
> 
> 
> Dud what happen to your Integra 80.3 why u give it up



Greetings! I sold my 80.3 to a buddy of mine up in Brooklyn after acquiring a Marantz 8801, which I loved--despite its quirks.


----------



## wilfredent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/360#post_21509555
> 
> 
> That is the sign, Brolic! She is the one!! I foresee marriage in the near future! Please do not forget to invite your AV brothers (especially if there's gonna be plenty of booze)...
> 
> 
> 
> As for your question: I wouldn't say I was totally successful, but it's as close as I can get if you know what I mean. She does love to have a listen every once in a while and had some good input while we were auditioning the SFs - for a noob that is.



That's funny


----------



## wilfredent

Marantrz or the intragra which would u recommend

I have been following your HT from day one LOVE your setup


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilfredent*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2640#post_23882198
> 
> 
> That's funny



Lol, yeah--ddgtr is a cool guy with an amazing setup and words of wisdom!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilfredent*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2640#post_23882216
> 
> 
> Marantrz or the intragra which would u recommend
> 
> I have been following your HT from day one LOVE your setup



Hey man, thanks for joining me on my crazy theater journey and for the kinds words on the setup  Given this stage in the a/v industry, I'd definitely suggest scooping up a used Integra DHC-80.2 or 80.3. They will likely be priced much lower than the Marantz AV8801, but the audio quality is verrrrry close between the two units.


----------



## wilfredent

Thank You Buddy your advice mains a lot Thank you


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2640#post_23882131
> 
> 
> Bro, if there's one thing worth investing in more than HT gear, it's vacations. We all work hard on this forum and to get away from the "norm" is a rare opportunity that must be grasped! I hope you have a great vacation for the Holidays. Tennesse! I know you're from there....I have a buddy who lives in Ripley. I went to Texas (Dallas) as a high-school student with a Future Business Leaders of America (FBLA)" Club (any other former FBLA-members on here???). I remember it being dry and hot there--but mercy, the southern belles had us rushing through our speeches so we could walk around the city to meet some! (We were high school guys from NY, so--you know--the concept of the "Southern Belle" was quite appealing.



Missouri City is just outside Houston—the muggy part of Texas, unfortunately. But that's where my sister is, and December usually isn't _too_ bad. As for Tennessee (Nashville), I don't have much family there anymore, just a niece and nephew, plus the adult children of my ex sister-n-law who passed away in 2011 (oddly enough, there's no formal relationship with children of an in-law). I'll need to make reservations soon, I think. And I'm waiting for word on whether consumables are still available for my printer. I already have an eye on its replacement.


----------



## pcweber111

Brolic, Dallas isn't too bad from about October until May. In fact outside of the freak snowstorm we got in 2011 it's great weather-wise. It's just from mid to late June until the end of Sept. that makes it questionable why I still live here lol. As for southern belles that's typically a deep south/Georgia thing. We do have a preponderance of California transplants though which I guess is why the area spiked in terms of plastic surgeons per capita.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2640#post_23884269
> 
> 
> Missouri City is just outside Houston—the muggy part of Texas, unfortunately. But that's where my sister is, and December usually isn't _too_ bad. As for Tennessee (Nashville), I don't have much family there anymore, just a niece and nephew, plus the adult children of my ex sister-n-law who passed away in 2011 (oddly enough, there's no formal relationship with children of an in-law). I'll need to make reservations soon, I think. And I'm waiting for word on whether consumables are still available for my printer. I already have an eye on its replacement.



Ah, I wish thee happy travels as you traverse the land of thy roots!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2640#post_23887084
> 
> 
> Brolic, Dallas isn't too bad from about October until May. In fact outside of the freak snowstorm we got in 2011 it's great weather-wise. It's just from mid to late June until the end of Sept. that makes it questionable why I still live here lol. As for southern belles that's typically a deep south/Georgia thing. We do have a preponderance of California transplants though which I guess is why the area spiked in terms of plastic surgeons per capita.



Interesting...I never knew that the Southern Belle was more of a Georgian concept! Shows how much I know about such things. Ah, I went there in June, which would explain the Heat!


----------



## BrolicBeast

If anybody out there within driving distance of DC is in need of Home Theater seating, I'm selling my three seats (curved configuration) here .


----------



## wilfredent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/780#post_22431923
> 
> 
> Ah, I spent my Sunday doing the same thing! Lol.....how's the room treatment journey going? I was the same way about discovery of room treatments....it hit me like "how did I miss over the last few years?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *shocked* lol.



How much is the GIK 244


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2640#post_23889603
> 
> 
> If anybody out there within driving distance of DC is in need of Home Theater seating, I'm selling my three seats (curved configuration) here .



Is that the Fushion Lagoon Matt? Are you just selling so you can get different configurations with the removable armrests?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilfredent*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2640#post_23891119
> 
> 
> How much is the GIK 244



Pretty sure they are $60


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilfredent*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2640#post_23891119
> 
> 
> How much is the GIK 244


 http://gikacoustics.com/product/gik-acoustics-244-bass-trap/ 


$69.99 each or 139.98 a pair. I have two on my back wall and 2 on my ceiling and they are very good.


----------



## BrolicBeast


Good Gosh--i need to find another source of Theta information.  The folks on the Theta threads (yes plural) spend all their time arguing like school-girls page-after-page, and very little reasonable discussion takes place there as of late.  Up until now, AVS has been my go-to forum for everything, but I'm starting to see that I need to sign up for a few more forums *just* to discuss Theta gear.

 

OK--vent is complete.  I'll be receiving my Theta Casablanca 3-HD in about a week--two weeks at the most.


----------



## wilfredent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2640#post_23891209
> 
> http://gikacoustics.com/product/gik-acoustics-244-bass-trap/
> 
> 
> $69.99 each or 139.98 a pair. I have two on my back wall and 2 on my ceiling and they are very good.



Thank you mike are they 4" - 6"


----------



## COACH2369

I was just reading about somebody who did an A/B comparison on your Triads and my JTR speakers.... Wish you were closer to Knoxville because it would be fun to try them out in my room... just to see what differences their would be.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilfredent*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2640#post_23892867
> 
> 
> Thank you mike are they 4" - 6"


They are at least 4", maybe a bit thicker. They also have 242's, which I also have that are not quite as thick. It seems that if you add 1.5 to the last number, you will get the thickness. If you want something thicker, then you have to with their

Monster Bass Traps
http://gikacoustics.com/product/gik-acoustics-monster-bass-trap/ 

Those are probably at least 6" thick. Maybe even 7.5" thick. I really like what my GIK treatments did for my room. I can recommend them very highly and if you have any questions on how to treat your room, they are also very helpful. They are the reason I have 8 traps instead of 4







. I have 2 242's on my front wall. I have two of the Tri Traps in the front corners(one in each). I have 2 244's on my back wall and 2 244's above my head. The change was night and day. Again, highly recommended in my opinion.


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2660_20#post_23891483
> 
> 
> Good Gosh--i need to find another source of Theta information.  The folks on the Theta threads (yes plural) spend all their time arguing like school-girls page-after-page, and very little reasonable discussion takes place there as of late.  Up until now, AVS has been my go-to forum for everything, but I'm starting to see that I need to sign up for a few more forums _just_ to discuss Theta gear.
> 
> 
> OK--vent is complete.  I'll be receiving my Theta Casablanca 3-HD in about a week--two weeks at the most.



It can be difficult sometimes navigating through the nonsense but your resolution is what I did when more answers were needed !!!


Oh no!! that Theta just sitting there calling you (unbox me please) before the new room is complete. Its a good thing though lol!!!!


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2660_20#post_23893014
> 
> 
> They are at least 4", maybe a bit thicker. They also have 242's, which I also have that are not quite as thick. It seems that if you add 1.5 to the last number, you will get the thickness. If you want something thicker, then you have to with their
> 
> Monster Bass Traps
> http://gikacoustics.com/product/gik-acoustics-monster-bass-trap/
> 
> Those are probably at least 6" thick. Maybe even 7.5" thick. I really like what my GIK treatments did for my room. I can recommend them very highly and if you have any questions on how to treat your room, they are also very helpful. They are the reason I have 8 traps instead of 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have 2 242's on my front wall. I have two of the Tri Traps in the front corners(one in each). I have 2 244's on my back wall and 2 244's above my head. The change was night and day. Again, highly recommended in my opinion.



Brolic and Mike were the ones that inspired me to try GIK treatments and once installed they made the biggest difference in my room to date. Just ordered some 242's and more 244's for the wall and ceiling.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2670#post_23893346
> 
> Oh no!! that Theta just sitting there calling you (unbox me please) before the new room is complete. Its a good thing though lol!!!!


 

LOL--I may not have my projection theater set up, but I DO have a HUNGRY 5.1 audio-only system that I can't wait to unleash the Theta Casablanca on!!!



 

 

I love the look of the Plats at ear-level.

 



 

I have the matching Triad center stand too, but I'm not going to use that until these babies are behind an AT screen in the next house.



 

Oppo 105 (Silver) awaiting the matching Theta Casablanca 3-HD to go right next to it.


----------



## mankite

Did you have help putting them on the stands?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mankite*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2670#post_23893974
> 
> 
> Did you have help putting them on the stands?


 

Nope--after a lifetime of football drills and weight-room marathons, I just hoisted them bad-boys onto the stands.  The left speaker actually still had the rubber feet on when I lifted it onto the stand, so it was no fun re-doing that one.


----------



## prepress

Those speakers look as if they mean business. They also look as if they don't _need_ a sub, necessarily. Maybe, for the heck of it, I'll look into Triads.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2670#post_23894421
> 
> 
> Those speakers look as if they mean business. They also look as if they don't _need_ a sub, necessarily. Maybe, for the heck of it, I'll look into Triads.


They are very formidable. I heard them at Craig's house and they are just killer for music and movies but their design dictates that you use a sub with them. I know they have massive drivers, but the speaker really isn't made to dig super deep. They do however play VERY loud and VERY clean. It is a very capable speaker.


----------



## aldiallo

Greetings HT lovers,



Been a while since I last came into this thread (been quite busy with my new singing machine at home) and I'm must say that I do believe it's halloween as this setup has turned into a monster setup!! I'm speechless!!










Matt,


Is your gear running on steroids now?? man, that system rocks mama out of the closet in a snapshot!










Is that silver 105 replacing the black one?


I can wait to see the new system in the new room!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2670#post_23894421
> 
> 
> Those speakers look as if they mean business. They also look as if they don't *need* a sub, necessarily. Maybe, for the heck of it, I'll look into Triads.


They definitely do mean business, above 80Hz.  They're designed for systems with subwoofers in them--I think the woofers are that size to support output, while the subwoofers handle extension.  

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2670#post_23894661
> 
> 
> 
> They are very formidable. I heard them at Craig's house and they are just killer for music and movies but their design dictates that you use a sub with them. I know they have massive drivers, but the speaker really isn't made to dig super deep. They do however play VERY loud and VERY clean. It is a very capable speaker.


 

Yes indeed!  Drove home for lunch...enjoying loud & clean playback as I devour this PBJ sandwhich (my tastes in food aren't nearly as refined as my tastes in audio are! lol)

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2670#post_23895777
> 
> 
> Greetings HT lovers,
> 
> 
> 
> Been a while since I last came into this thread (been quite busy with my new singing machine at home) and I'm must say that I do believe it's halloween as this setup has turned into a monster setup!! I'm speechless!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt,
> 
> 
> Is your gear running on steroids now?? man, that system rocks mama out of the closet in a snapshot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that silver 105 replacing the black one?
> 
> 
> I can wait to see the new system in the new room!!


 

Al!!! What's up buddy?  Long time no see!  [email protected]  Halloween Monster System.  The system is slowly and hopefully pulling a Lance Armstrong with the 'roids 










 

Yes indeed, the Silver Oppo 105 replaced by Black 105...If fits better aesthetically with the gear I have lined up for the system.

 

How have you been buddy? What have you been up to over there? Still rocking the Wireworlds?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2670#post_23892977
> 
> 
> I was just reading about somebody who did an A/B comparison on your Triads and my JTR speakers.... Wish you were closer to Knoxville because it would be fun to try them out in my room... just to see what differences their would be.


Coach J!!  I totally missed this post.  Is there a thread about this comparison?  The guy who did the A/B testing...he doesn't own either one, does he? i hope the comparison was straight-up performance based, without the phrase "for the money" anywhere nearrrr the comparison text!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast


Sold the HT seating.  This just got real...







  But thankfully, I am not without a comfortable recliner.  Just have to lug it downstairs from the media room.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2670#post_23894006
> 
> 
> Nope--after a lifetime of football drills and weight-room marathons, I just hoisted them bad-boys onto the stands.  The left speaker actually still had the rubber feet on when I lifted it onto the stand, so it was no fun re-doing that one.



Yea, picking up my subversives was a hoist up on the chest and over a Berkline recliner!!!


----------



## jlpowell84

Man Matt, Every week we have guys posting how they put on their favorite music on their JTR speaker (mainly 212 Noesis) and being brought to tears from the beauty. I am sure excited to get my LCR in 5 months...


----------



## mankite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2670#post_23892977
> 
> 
> I was just reading about somebody who did an A/B comparison on your Triads and my JTR speakers.... Wish you were closer to Knoxville because it would be fun to try them out in my room... just to see what differences their would be.



Where is the link to the comparison?


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2670#post_23897824
> 
> 
> Coach J!!  I totally missed this post.  Is there a thread about this comparison?  The guy who did the A/B testing...he doesn't own either one, does he? i hope the comparison was straight-up performance based, without the phrase "for the money" anywhere nearrrr the comparison text!!!



I don't believe there is one....and I am glad too. Don't need any other "temptations".


----------



## jlpowell84

Matt I know you are a music fan so I thought I would share









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQa4TQbHJoE 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOiYZh8yrWE 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tCRuqirCWg 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcLuUt-dyks 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6csM0TLZIs


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2670#post_23892977
> 
> 
> I was just reading about somebody who did an A/B comparison on your Triads and my JTR speakers.... Wish you were closer to Knoxville because it would be fun to try them out in my room... just to see what differences their would be.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2670#post_23899284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2670#post_23897824
> 
> 
> Coach J!!  I totally missed this post.  Is there a thread about this comparison?  The guy who did the A/B testing...he doesn't own either one, does he? i hope the comparison was straight-up performance based, without the phrase "for the money" anywhere nearrrr the comparison text!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe there is one....and I am glad too. Don't need any other "temptations".
Click to expand...

So where did you read the comparison? In tea leaves or a crystal ball?



Max


----------



## BrolicBeast


BAD EMOTIVA!!!!!







  They've just raised their prices so high, that the current "sale" prices are more than the previous "regular" prices.







 This affects my amplifier purchase plan.  Based solely on principal, I will not pay $1700 each for something that cost me $1500 each just a few months ago. I'm in a dillema now--maybe I should sell the monoblocks and just scoop up a high-powered multi-channel amplifier and call it a day.  I'm not happy about this price-hike.


----------



## jlpowell84

There is a Sherbourn PA 7350 on Audiogon. 7x350 @ 8 ohms, 7x550 @ 4 ohms, and it gets even higher for 3 and 2 channels respectively. Anyway it's priced at $1600 which is still a good price. I recently got one on a close out with the Emotiva merge for $999. That will forever be THE best deal I will ever get for building my system. Although the dual Submersives were also a lifetime deal. Anyway some guys would use multiples of these as you get higher true wattage with only using 2 or 3 channels.


----------



## jlpowell84

Also Matt perhaps Chad would honor a deal for you in light of your previous purchases? Worth an ask


----------



## DMark1

Matt, that doesnt sound like a logical plan to me. Why sell amps that you love to replace them with a much less powerful multichannel amp? Makes no sense at all. Instead, just save up a little more for the new Emotivas.


----------



## mankite

Says the man who wouldn't give up his EAD unless it was pried from his cold dead hands. 😃


----------



## dharel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2670#post_23905572
> 
> 
> BAD EMOTIVA!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've just raised their prices so high, that the current "sale" prices are more than the previous "regular" prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This affects my amplifier purchase plan.  Based solely on principal, I will not pay $1700 each for something that cost me $1500 each just a few months ago. I'm in a dillema now--maybe I should sell the monoblocks and just scoop up a high-powered multi-channel amplifier and call it a day.  I'm not happy about this price-hike.



Matt, unless I'm missing something the XPR-1 is currently on sale for $1529.00.


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2600_100#post_23905572
> 
> 
> BAD EMOTIVA!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've just raised their prices so high, that the current "sale" prices are more than the previous "regular" prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This affects my amplifier purchase plan.  Based solely on principal, I will not pay $1700 each for something that cost me $1500 each just a few months ago. I'm in a dillema now--maybe I should sell the monoblocks and just scoop up a high-powered multi-channel amplifier and call it a day.  I'm not happy about this price-hike.



Why? Keep the mono-blocks for the fronts and do as you were intending to before. $200 isn't going to kill you in the long run especially if it lets you get the amp you want to complete the setup you are going for. Yeah price hikes suck but with the money you're investing in your system it seems a bit trivial. Then again it's your money not mine.


----------



## mankite

My only advice is that all amps are not the same. Emotiva is a great value oriented brand but not the end all be all. My only question would be why have so many amps of average quality for extra power that you don't need vs a higher quality multichannel amp that clears up rack space and gives you superior quality.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2670#post_23906066
> 
> 
> Also Matt perhaps Chad would honor a deal for you in light of your previous purchases? Worth an ask


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2670#post_23907365
> 
> 
> Matt, that doesnt sound like a logical plan to me. Why sell amps that you love to replace them with a much less powerful multichannel amp? Makes no sense at all. Instead, just save up a little more for the new Emotivas.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2670#post_23909177
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Keep the mono-blocks for the fronts and do as you were intending to before. $200 isn't going to kill you in the long run especially if it lets you get the amp you want to complete the setup you are going for. Yeah price hikes suck but with the money you're investing in your system it seems a bit trivial. Then again it's your money not mine.


 

All,

 

This is good advice that I really appreciate.  You’re right…if it costs a few extra hundred, given the investment in the rest of the system,  would it really matter?  The answer is absolutely not.  These XPR-1’s are the best amps I’ve ever heard, and completely eliminates the “what if I had more power” upgrade impetus completely.  I will suck it up, hold off on a couple of expensive interconnect upgrades I was planning for, as its clear where those funds should be going.  The goal is seven XPR-1 monoblocks (I’ll need a side-by-side rack configuration).  Some think that nobody can use all that power, but I’ve personally used at least 13,500 watts at peak reference volumes in my smallish room, so I know that in the next, larger room, peaks will demand all that the XPR-1’s have to offer, that lower-powered amps simply can’t offer.


----------



## mankite

When I spent time with the Anthem P5 amp vs the BAT VK-6200 while demoing a full Aerial system it was night and day difference. The P5 had more power but the BAT eliminated all sibilance and controlled the midrange to the point that the P5 sounded muddy in comparison. Power output is not the only thing that's important when settling on an amp. Dmark1 can comment on this as the EAD amps are among the best I've ever heard.


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2670#post_23895943
> 
> 
> 
> Al!!! What's up buddy?  Long time no see!  [email protected]  Halloween Monster System.  The system is slowly and hopefully pulling a Lance Armstrong with the 'roids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed, the Silver Oppo 105 replaced by Black 105...If fits better aesthetically with the gear I have lined up for the system.
> 
> 
> How have you been buddy? What have you been up to over there? Still rocking the Wireworlds?


Hey Matt,


Been busy, I'm a daddy for the second time since September so was quite busy before getting everything ready and quitte busy now now that she's here which has left me with almost no time to play with my system, but trsut me I can't wait to get my foot of the brakes!!







too man movies on hold aiting to be seen!!







but I'm a very Happy (Oh God, babies are time and energy consumming machines, especially when it's a girl( hey no disrespect for the ladies, jsut speaking the truth here) )


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mankite*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2670#post_23909315
> 
> 
> When I spent time with the Anthem P5 amp vs the BAT VK-6200 while demoing a full Aerial system it was night and day difference. The P5 had more power but the BAT eliminated all sibilance and controlled the midrange to the point that the P5 sounded muddy in comparison. Power output is not the only thing that's important when settling on an amp. Dmark1 can comment on this as the EAD amps are among the best I've ever heard.


 

I definitely agree that all amps are not made the same, although I think much of the sound we hear is more a factor of the pre-amp and speakers, and less a factor of the amplifier(s).  I auditioned tons of amps in 2012 when I was on my speaker-audition quest.  Some big names, some obscure--I heard differences, but none were night and day for me, and no amp dropped my jaw in meaningful ways.  Because of this, I took a gamble on the XPR-1's (since the XPA-5 had impressed me quite a bit) and thankfully, the gamble paid off and this amp did drop my jaw in a number of ways.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2670#post_23909539
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Matt,
> 
> 
> Been busy, I'm a daddy for the second time since September so was quite busy before getting everything ready and quitte busy now now that she's here which has left me with almost no time to play with my system, but trsut me I can't wait to get my foot of the brakes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too man movies on hold aiting to be seen!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I'm a very Happy (Oh God, babies are time and energy consumming machines, especially when it's a girl( hey no disrespect for the ladies, jsut speaking the truth here) )


 

Congrats on the new young lady in your life Al!!!  i'm happy to hear you've added a second member to your household! Man, we're already planning names and stuff over here for when we start our family.  Be sure to put the remote in her hand at an early age.  This way, the man she marries will always have a 100% WAF 







 









 

As the Good Book says: Train up a child in the way he should go, and when he is old, he shall not depart from it...


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2680_40#post_23909917
> 
> 
> I definitely agree that all amps are not made the same, although I think much of the sound we hear is more a factor of the pre-amp and speakers, and less a factor of the amplifier(s).  I auditioned tons of amps in 2012 when I was on my speaker-audition quest.  Some big names, some obscure--I heard differences, but none were night and day for me, and no amp dropped my jaw in meaningful ways.  Because of this, I took a gamble on the XPR-1's (since the XPA-5 had impressed me quite a bit) and thankfully, the gamble paid off and this amp did drop my jaw in a number of ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new young lady in your life Al!!!  i'm happy to hear you've added a second member to your household! Man, we're already planning names and stuff over here for when we start our family.  Be sure to put the remote in her hand at an early age.  This way, the man she marries will always have a 100% WAF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As the Good Book says: Train up a child in the way he should go, and when he is old, he shall not depart from it...*



Almost! its, "may not depart' remember Samson


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2700#post_23910229
> 
> 
> 
> Almost! its, "may not depart' remember Samson


So true, so true--I oft-times wonder what course history would have trodden, had Samson done what he was supposed to do...


----------



## DMark1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mankite*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2670#post_23909315
> 
> 
> When I spent time with the Anthem P5 amp vs the BAT VK-6200 while demoing a full Aerial system it was night and day difference. The P5 had more power but the BAT eliminated all sibilance and controlled the midrange to the point that the P5 sounded muddy in comparison. Power output is not the only thing that's important when settling on an amp. Dmark1 can comment on this as the EAD amps are among the best I've ever heard.



LOL! Yes, I agree the EAD amps are some of the best I've ever heard as well, which is why I own a 7 channel EAD TheaterMaster 7300.  The only amp I've heard in my system that beat it were CODA TM Monoblocks (800W at 8ohms, Class A/B, first 10W Class A). The mids and highs were virtually identical, but the CODA just grabbed hold of the bass woofers like no other, and would not let go! Incredible bass control. But, the CODA TMs are $6,000 each! :-(


I'm sure the BAT VK-6200 and the SimAudio Titan are fantastic as well, but I haven't heard either of them in my system to comment on them.


Matt seems happy with Emotiva XPR-1s, which I agree are a great value. I haven't heard them either. But I figure if Matt likes them, he should stick with them, even if they are a couple hundred dollars more than before. Are there better sounding amps out there? Probably, but they would likely cost a lot more money for an incremental gain, IMHO.


----------



## mankite

Wish I still had the Plats just so I could take them to the meet. Its about time the Plats got their due and proper.


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2600_100#post_23909539
> 
> 
> Hey Matt,
> 
> 
> Been busy, I'm a daddy for the second time since September so was quite busy before getting everything ready and quitte busy now now that she's here which has left me with almost no time to play with my system, but trsut me I can't wait to get my foot of the brakes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too man movies on hold aiting to be seen!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I'm a very Happy (Oh God, babies are time and energy consumming machines, especially when it's a girl( hey no disrespect for the ladies, jsut speaking the truth here) )



Congrats man! Babies are the best upgrade out there. Speakers, amps, tvs, etc. all pale in comparison.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2670#post_23909292
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> All,
> 
> 
> This is good advice that I really appreciate.  You’re right…if it costs a few extra hundred, given the investment in the rest of the system,  would it really matter?  The answer is absolutely not.  These XPR-1’s are the best amps I’ve ever heard, and completely eliminates the “what if I had more power” upgrade impetus completely.  I will suck it up, hold off on a couple of expensive interconnect upgrades I was planning for, as its clear where those funds should be going.  The goal is seven XPR-1 monoblocks (I’ll need a side-by-side rack configuration).  Some think that nobody can use all that power, but I’ve personally used at least 13,500 watts at peak reference volumes in my smallish room, so I know that in the next, larger room, peaks will demand all that the XPR-1’s have to offer, that lower-powered amps simply can’t offer.



On the other hand, I sometimes play my system in a small room at not quite half volume, with the output to the speakers around only 5 watts; much louder and I couldn't stay in here. Believe me, 42% volume is _plenty_ loud here, depending upon the recording.


But, I don't have a multichannel setup and my amps are very efficient. They will do peaks of 1,000W (there's a 2,000W setting on the meters; I'd hate to be too close to that!). I also don't have the speaker setup you have, so all things considered, the power you have is quite helpful to achieve the desired effect, whether or not it's necessary in absolute terms. Just be careful of the hearing.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I have heard lower powered amps then mine, and I discovered that power ratings aren't everything, although I won't deny that they are important. I have not heard the Emo amps that Matt has but I am sure they are killer. The lower power amps I have heard are Jeff Rowland, Bat, Dartzeel Audio Research and a bunch of tube companies I just can't remember right now. They were all lower power then my Bryston's are but I felt nothing was lacking with them. I think that my Bryston amps are work horses though. Some people may think they are not as silky as other amps and they are not. But in my system they aren't in your face either. If Matt likes the Emo amps then I think he should stick with them and just be happy. Almost everything goes up at some point. But having 5 of those big mono blocks for the main part of the system, then a capable multichannel amp for the rest would be quite the setup. If that's the route he wants to go. Me, who knows. We shall see.


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2700#post_23909917
> 
> 
> I definitely agree that all amps are not made the same, although I think much of the sound we hear is more a factor of the pre-amp and speakers, and less a factor of the amplifier(s).  I auditioned tons of amps in 2012 when I was on my speaker-audition quest.  Some big names, some obscure--I heard differences, but none were night and day for me, and no amp dropped my jaw in meaningful ways.  Because of this, I took a gamble on the XPR-1's (since the XPA-5 had impressed me quite a bit) and thankfully, the gamble paid off and this amp did drop my jaw in a number of ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new young lady in your life Al!!!  i'm happy to hear you've added a second member to your household! Man, we're already planning names and stuff over here for when we start our family.  Be sure to put the remote in her hand at an early age.  This way, the man she marries will always have a 100% WAF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the Good Book says: Train up a child in the way he should go, and when he is old, he shall not depart from it...



Matt,


She'll definitely become a HT Padawan liek her brother before her and she'll master the HT Force once grown up!











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2700#post_23910813
> 
> 
> Congrats man! Babies are the best upgrade out there. Speakers, amps, tvs, etc. all pale in comparison.



Thanks man! definitely, there's n amp out there that can sing like baby!!


----------



## BrolicBeast


Just to be clear guys, I'm absolutely aware that an amplifier's quality is not measured by its power output; however, given the exponential increase in power demands that accompanies increases in db output, having more power on tap is a good thing.  This was best described in the Audioholics review of the XPR-1 as (if I remember correctly) a better portrayal of what surrounds a particular sound.  For instance, the full crack of a gunshot, and the following decay.  But, that being said, after hearing multiple amps last year, the XPR-1's equal or surpass the best that I've heard.  I don't really consider them "value amps," (although an increase in price, by definition, decreases value proposition)--if I wanted to explore more expensive amps, I would have skipped the Theta Casablanca and purchased a set of Classe monoblocks instead. My opinion is that the Pre/Pro is where most of the sound characteristics exist.  Perhaps I can blame the uber-revealing nature of my recent speakers, but after getting the Legacy Focus SE's, within months, I began to feel that I had maxed out all the sound quality that my 8801 had to offer.  It still sounded great, but I *needed* to take it to the next level with analog volume control, uber-quality DACs, among other additional features.

 

I've heard some amazing low power amps for music, and in all honesty, if I were building a music-only system, I'd get a low power 30wpc tube monoblock amplifier pair because I love the warmth that tube amplifiers offer with my preferred music.  Ah--let me explain!!!  My preferred music is ballad-style female vocals, which largely benefit from warm amplifiers. I definitely don't listen to music at reference volume (only movies), so I wouldn't need anything NEAR the XPR-1 power output for a music-only system!  Back when I was planning for the secondary music room (now a pipe dream as wedding costs have inreased exponentially), I was actually strongly considering getting a Pass Labs tube amp for the music room.

 

Makes me wish my theater was 'together"--I'd love to host an amplifier shoot-out. Well, if anybody with a functional theater ever has one on the eastern seaboard, count me in!!!


----------



## MIkeDuke

That's all good Matt







. I enjoy the sound of tube amps as well. If I had a music only system, I would be looking at them for my amps. Also, what you say about dynamics is important as well. If you need that realism, you need the speakers and the amps to give it to you. I am sure that the XPR-1's a very good sounding amps. If they do what you need them to do, then you should stick with them. If not, who knows how much you will have to spend to "beat" what you had with the XPR-1's. With those super sensitive Triad speakers, an amp like that would be great for driving them to room shaking levels. I look forward to more updates.

BTW, my personal list of my favorite amps is as follows: DartZeel, BAT, Audio Research, Pathos, Bryston, Pass Labs, C.A.T, Jeff Rowland. Those are ones I really liked and all the ones that are not Bryston, I would love to have in my system. But, for one reason or another, most of those will probably not be an option so I may be with Bryston for a while. Lucky for me, I think the synergy between the Focal's and Bryston is pretty solid. Good luck in your search.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2700#post_23913019
> 
> 
> That's all good Matt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I enjoy the sound of tube amps as well. If I had a music only system, I would be looking at them for my amps. Also, what you say about dynamics is important as well. If you need that realism, you need the speakers and the amps to give it to you. I am sure that the XPR-1's a very good sounding amps. If they do what you need them to do, then you should stick with them. If not, who knows how much you will have to spend to "beat" what you had with the XPR-1's. With those super sensitive Triad speakers, an amp like that would be great for driving them to room shaking levels. I look forward to more updates.
> 
> BTW, my personal list of my favorite amps is as follows: DartZeel, BAT, Audio Research, Pathos, Bryston, Pass Labs, C.A.T, Jeff Rowland. Those are ones I really liked and all the ones that are not Bryston, I would love to have in my system. But, for one reason or another, most of those will probably not be an option so I may be with Bryston for a while. Lucky for me, I think the synergy between the Focal's and Bryston is pretty solid. Good luck in your search.


 

Yeah man, tubes are nice for music!  Man, you've heard Dartzeel?  Those amps are expensive!  As in "build a log cabin in the woods for the same money" expensive! lol....does the sound quality match their price tag?  I've been hearing a lot about CAT amps lately--I'd love to hear some man.....I think they are owned by ATI, who also owns Theta.  their speakers are through-the-roof solid and, from a youtube video I saw a while back, the woofers they put in their speakers are so rigid and durable, an adult male can stand on them without damaging them.  If i did ever change amps, or end up building a high-performance two channel room, I might go for CAT amps (if I could EVERRRR afford them down the line)


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2700#post_23913074
> 
> 
> Yeah man, tubes are nice for music!  Man, you've heard *Dartzeel?*  Those amps are expensive!  As in "build a log cabin in the woods for the same money" expensive! lol....does the sound quality match their price tag?  I've been hearing a lot about *CAT amps* lately--I'd love to hear some man.....I think they are owned by ATI, who also owns Theta.  their speakers are through-the-roof solid and, from a youtube video I saw a while back, the woofers they put in their speakers are so rigid and durable, an adult male can stand on them without damaging them.  If i did ever change amps, or end up building a high-performance two channel room, I might go for CAT amps (if I could EVERRRR afford them down the line)


I heard the DartZeel in my room with my old 927's. It was quite the experience. It made my speakers do things I did not think they could do. But yes, they are really expensive. But it is one of the best amps I have ever listened to.


You are thinking about the company California Audio Technology. http://www.calaudiotech.com/ . Those are really high end complete systems that can cost millions of dollars. I have never heard them. I am not sure, but I don't think they are owned by ATI. They do extremely high end custom systems and according to the owner, make just about anything. Although their owner seems a bit arrogant to me. But I still think they are their own self contained shop. I was talking about these guys *Convergent Audio Technolog*y. They really don't have an established website but if you search on them, you will find reviews on their amps and preamps. Really expensive but really good stuff. I heard them at CES and it was just an amazing room.


----------



## pcweber111

Yeah if you're considering CAT speakers and systems you've confirmed you're loaded as they don't mess around with anything less than the high high end. I've been fortunate enough to hear their systems before and true to word they produce some amazing systems. Then again if you're a millionaire or higher theirs is the kind of craftmanship you should expect.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2700#post_23913128
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the DartZeel in my room with my old 927's. It was quite the experience. It made my speakers do things I did not think they could do. But yes, they are really expensive. But it is one of the best amps I have ever listened to.
> 
> 
> You are thinking about the company California Audio Technology. http://www.calaudiotech.com/ . Those are really high end complete systems that can cost millions of dollars. I have never heard them. I am not sure, but I don't think they are owned by ATI. They do extremely high end custom systems and according to the owner, make just about anything. Although their owner seems a bit arrogant to me. But I still think they are their own self contained shop. I was talking about these guys *Convergent Audio Technolog*y. They really don't have an established website but if you search on them, you will find reviews on their amps and preamps. Really expensive but really good stuff. I heard them at CES and it was just an amazing room.


Ah, thanks for c.a.tification clarification!!  I really need to get to CES and CEDIA to get what all the buzz is about and to listen to the products of these companies that I could never dream of affording.  I have an underlying fear that these shows will make me want to upgrade though...(to all those snickering *he's gonna upgrade anyway*, I can hear you!!!







).

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2700#post_23913245
> 
> 
> Yeah if you're considering CAT speakers and systems you've confirmed you're loaded as they don't mess around with anything less than the high high end. I've been fortunate enough to hear their systems before and true to word they produce some amazing systems. Then again if you're a millionaire or higher theirs is the kind of craftmanship you should expect.


 

Dude, you have got to be AVS' MVP....look at your "Thumbs Up" count!!!

 

If we have any wealthy CAT owners out there, how about you donate ten thousand dollars for every "thumbs up" that pcweber has.  I could retire on that


----------



## wilfredent

emotiva XPR-1 $1525


----------



## wilfredent

The sale start's today 11/05/2013

EMOTIVA


----------



## BrolicBeast

Thanks Wilfred, they had a pre-sale going om too, but it'll be over by the time I'm ready to buy.


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2700_100#post_23914243
> 
> 
> Dude, you have got to be AVS' MVP....look at your "Thumbs Up" count!!!
> 
> 
> If we have any wealthy CAT owners out there, how about you donate ten thousand dollars for every "thumbs up" that pcweber has.  I could retire on that



Donate to me, right?










I guess I'm an agreeable kinda guy lol.


----------



## BrolicBeast


The more I look at my speakers and amps, the more I ask myself if I *really *want to hide them behind an AT screen...


----------



## Geoff4RFC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2700#post_23924098
> 
> 
> The more I look at my speakers and amps, the more I ask myself if I _really _want to hide them behind an AT screen...



I would love to have ALL of my gear hidden, only the screen to be visible, is my wish anyway.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mankite*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2700#post_23910641
> 
> 
> Wish I still had the Plats just so I could take them to the meet. Its about time the Plats got their due and proper.



Yes, please someone bring them by! The plats have been in high demand and would complete an otherwise killer lineup. Perhaps in a blind session they would stray some loyal JTR/Seaton/Danley owners??










Also - For anyone interested I'm in the process of building some higher-end amplifier switching gear (2500RMS/channel capability) to make for quick, safe and easy comparisons between amps. I've been comparing setups at my place over the last few months from receivers to high end and from 100-2500WPC. Look for another event in the future to compare some different gear.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geoff4RFC*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2700#post_23924264
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have ALL of my gear hidden, only the screen to be visible, is my wish anyway.


Yeah, that's the route I'm taking--but sometimes I get awestruck by the visual majesty of the speakers, and wonder how I can keep them visible.  The truth is--the home theater experience will be vastly improved by having the speakers behind the AT screen, relating more closely to the image on the screen.  This is the only way to do it.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2700#post_23926080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also - For anyone interested I'm in the process of building some higher-end amplifier switching gear (2500RMS/channel capability) to make for quick, safe and easy comparisons between amps. I've been comparing setups at my place over the last few months from receivers to high end and from 100-2500WPC. Look for another event in the future to compare some different gear.


 

That sounds awesome!


----------



## BrolicBeast


I convinced the builder to leave the basement unfinished, so I can craft this baby to my heart's content.







I'm thinking, theater-style lobby outside of the theater with the glass candy stand, as well as an actual ticket booth. the theater carpet will, of course, extend out into the lobby area, and I can actually use some game systems to great an arcade in an adjacent 27x11 room. I'm now going for the WHOLE theater experience here, before and after the movie!

 

The ideas are churning at 100 miles per hour.


----------



## Geoff4RFC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2700#post_23926116
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's the route I'm taking--but sometimes I get awestruck by the visual majesty of the speakers, and wonder how I can keep them visible.  The truth is--the home theater experience will be vastly improved by having the speakers behind the AT screen, relating more closely to the image on the screen.  This is the only way to do it.



Yeah, I can relate to that, when you appreciate the look of your set up, it's difficult to hide it.


I got my second XPA-2, now running them as mono blocks. You can take a look in my thread.....oh my gosh, the mains sound like they're exploding then the test tone goes through them


----------



## DMark1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2700#post_23924098
> 
> 
> The more I look at my speakers and amps, the more I ask myself if I _really _want to hide them behind an AT screen...



Simple solution: Seymour AV motorized AT screen (XD or 4K material) with motorized masking. When you want to see your speakers, hit a button and retract the screen. TA-DA!


Motorized masking is awesome. Get the full height of a 16:9 image or the full width of a 2.35:1 image, all in one screen,


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2700#post_23926116
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's the route I'm taking--but sometimes I get awestruck by the visual majesty of the speakers, and wonder how I can keep them visible.  The truth is--the home theater experience will be vastly improved by having the speakers behind the AT screen, relating more closely to the image on the screen.  This is the only way to do it.


As Dennis said:

 

 


Craig


----------



## wilfredent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2700#post_23924098
> 
> 
> The more I look at my speakers and amps, the more I ask myself if I _really _want to hide them behind an AT screen...



Yea I no I LOVE seeing my equipment I think if u pay so much for your equipment no need to hide it


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2700#post_23926141
> 
> 
> and I can actually use some game systems to great an arcade in an adjacent 27x11 room. I'm now going for the WHOLE theater experience here, before and after the movie!
> 
> 
> The ideas are churning at 100 miles per hour.


Well, since AVS members love spending other people's money (and leading them to temptation LOL):
http://www.xgaming.com/store/arcade-machines/product/arcade2tv-pedestal-arcade-game-mame?mc_cid=f168097565&mc_eid=a30f2ba2a2 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MAME 


I once built a MAME system that had about 2500 arcade games on it that I could hook up to the TV using this
http://www.xgaming.com/store/arcade-joysticks-and-game-controllers/product/x-arcade-dual-joystick/ 

as a controller. I'm talking about all the old arcade classics from the 70's, 80's, 90's like Pacman to Space Invaders, Joust, Street Fighter, Ikari Warriors etc.



Max


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2700#post_23926791
> 
> 
> Simple solution: Seymour AV motorized AT screen (XD or 4K material) with motorized masking. When you want to see your speakers, hit a button and retract the screen. TA-DA!
> 
> 
> Motorized masking is awesome. Get the full height of a 16:9 image or the full width of a 2.35:1 image, all in one screen,



I would have gone that route if I could have pulled off that idea I spoke with you about, but without the need for lips on either side. Those lips would have to reach 2.5 feet into my room on either side, which would throw the whole *vision* off. It would have been nice to have though!!!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2700#post_23926801
> 
> 
> As Dennis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig



Gosh, it's good to see another set of Plats in the wild. That Total Recall demo at your place is still fresh in my memory!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2700#post_23927399
> 
> 
> Well, since AVS members love spending other people's money (and leading them to temptation LOL):
> http://www.xgaming.com/store/arcade-machines/product/arcade2tv-pedestal-arcade-game-mame?mc_cid=f168097565&mc_eid=a30f2ba2a2
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MAME
> 
> 
> I once built a MAME system that had about 2500 arcade games on it that I could hook up to the TV using this
> http://www.xgaming.com/store/arcade-joysticks-and-game-controllers/product/x-arcade-dual-joystick/
> 
> as a controller. I'm talking about all the old arcade classics from the 70's, 80's, 90's like Pacman to Space Invaders, Joust, Street Fighter, Ikari Warriors etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Max



Whoa, that's pretty awesome! **saved to favorites**. Thanks for TEMPTING me, Max!!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Now listening to "It is Well With My Soul" by Selah, reading Patriarchs & Prophets by Ellen G. White. Happy Sabbath to all.


----------



## wilfredent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1740#post_23181953
> 
> 
> When we redid our master bathroom, my wife found this web site with bazillions of high rez photos of everything you can imagine in a home. They had some interesting HT photos, many of which are gaudy but some are quite nice.
> 
> 
> See http://www.houzz.com/Home-Theater



Sick websit


----------



## wilfredent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1740#post_23213503
> 
> 
> +1 on the Emotiva. I am starting my 5th year of ownership for my Emo amps, and quite frankly would replace them without hesitation with another amp from Emotiva. With the exception of buying something coveted like a McIntosh, I can't see any real competition to what Emotiva brings to the table. They really have revolutionized the amp world.



That is so true what do u really get from these 5000 amp that u can't get from beautiful Emotiva amps


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2730#post_23927755
> 
> 
> Now listening to "It is Well With My Soul" by Selah, reading Patriarchs & Prophets by Ellen G. White. Happy Sabbath to all.



Love all of the Selah CD's. I was listening to some of their cuts yesterday. "Were you there" is great for refining stage width. In my previous room, it was wall to wall. I have just started some testing in my new room and I have a long way to go. Sounds great (incredibly clean) but stage width is only between (but way behind) the speakers. But stage depth is about 693 miles deep. I am more than willing to give up some depth for additional width. I will keep working on it.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2700_100#post_23926801
> 
> 
> As Dennis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2700_100#post_23927699
> 
> 
> Gosh, it's good to see another set of Plats in the wild. That Total Recall demo at your place is still fresh in my memory!



So, I guess there is no chance of the below happening:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2700_100#post_23926080
> 
> 
> Yes, please someone bring them by! The plats have been in high demand and would complete an otherwise killer lineup. Perhaps in a blind session they would stray some loyal JTR/Seaton/Danley owners??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also - For anyone interested I'm in the process of building some higher-end amplifier switching gear (2500RMS/channel capability) to make for quick, safe and easy comparisons between amps. I've been comparing setups at my place over the last few months from receivers to high end and from 100-2500WPC. Look for another event in the future to compare some different gear.



Anyone know if any other Plat owners that might be interested in allowing the Plat's to shine at a GTG?


----------



## craig john

I thought the GTG was full?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilfredent*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2730#post_23927996
> 
> 
> Sick websit



Yeah man! I rediscovered that site last month. Awesome!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilfredent*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2730#post_23928168
> 
> 
> That is so true what do u really get from these 5000 amp that u can't get from beautiful Emotiva amps



Best to spend $5k on multiple Emo amps instead!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2730#post_23928694
> 
> 
> Love all of the Selah CD's. I was listening to some of their cuts yesterday. "Were you there" is great for refining stage width. In my previous room, it was wall to wall. I have just started some testing in my new room and I have a long way to go. Sounds great (incredibly clean) but stage width is only between (but way behind) the speakers. But stage depth is about 693 miles deep. I am more than willing to give up some depth for additional width. I will keep working on it.



I agree...width of sound stage is far more important then depth of sound stage. I'm sure this room will surpass the last one (is such a thing Is possible) once you've worked your magic. I'm actually on my way home from church right now...I'm going to try out "Were You There" as soon as I walk through the door.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2730#post_23928893
> 
> 
> 
> So, I guess there is no chance of the below happening:
> 
> Anyone know if any other Plat owners that might be interested in allowing the Plat's to shine at a GTG?



I'll be on my honeymoon when that g2g takes place...but these things are an absolute chore to move. I'd surmise that many Plat owners don't know they are Plat owners. The Erskine Group or PMI probably just sent them recommended speakers for their high-end rooms, and they passed it right to their dealer/installer.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2730#post_23929691
> 
> 
> I thought the GTG was full?


That's what I thought as well. If it were still open I would have really thought about going.


----------



## BrolicBeast


First "real" stab at google Sketch-Up for the next room.  A little rough around the edges, but this tool is really helpful in visualizing requirements.  I'll probably start adding details to the room tomrrow, although something tells me I'll be refining this theater for the next few months!


----------



## wilfredent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/1830#post_23305342
> 
> 
> Guys, I am at Grace's Mandarin at the National Harbor with Ms. Brolic, and there are four TV's on the wall. Let me tell you what this great gal o' mine just said: "Matt, those TVs are too bright and the black levels are terrible. The contrast is suffering."
> 
> 
> We are still here at dinner, but I HAD to share this with my AVS family.



You are a lucky men to have your better half so Involve with your Hobby and respect it is so beautiful lol


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilfredent*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2730#post_23931739
> 
> 
> You are a lucky men to have your better half so Involve with your Hobby and respect it is so beautiful lol



Not lucky bro...blessed!


----------



## BrolicBeast


Basement has been poured! Behold!  The site of my future theater







 That slight smirk is on my face is there because I was visualizing the theater as the picture was taken.  I shared as much with the construction worker working on the concrete in the background, but he just looked at me like I was crazy. I wish we had snapped more photos though. We're rocking with about 4000sq feet, including the basement.  The Mrs. gets two thirds of that, but the basement is MINE!!! ALL MINE!!!!  MO-HA-HA-HA-HA 























 



 

I think the time to start the buld thread is drawing nigh.


----------



## wilfredent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2730#post_23932661
> 
> 
> Basement has been poured! Behold!  The site of my future theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That slight smirk is on my face is there because I was visualizing the theater as the picture was taken.  I shared as much with the construction worker working on the concrete in the background, but he just looked at me like I was crazy. I wish we had snapped more photos though. We're rocking with about 4000sq feet, including the basement.  The Mrs. gets two thirds of that, but the basement is MINE!!! ALL MINE!!!!  MO-HA-HA-HA-HA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the time to start the buld thread is drawing nigh.



Can wait to see how the build goes am very happy for you brother


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilfredent*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2730#post_23932690
> 
> 
> 
> Can wait to see how the build goes am very happy for you brother


Thanks man--definitely appreciate it.  'Tis exciting!


----------



## BrolicBeast


The Beast, Unleashed build thread is up!!!


----------



## Mark Seaton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2700#post_23926116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geoff4RFC*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2700#post_23924264
> 
> 
> I would love to have ALL of my gear hidden, only the screen to be visible, is my wish anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's the route I'm taking--but sometimes I get awestruck by the visual majesty of the speakers, and wonder how I can keep them visible.  The truth is--the home theater experience will be vastly improved by having the speakers behind the AT screen, relating more closely to the image on the screen.  This is the only way to do it.
Click to expand...


Some carefully placed LED lights and remote controls for the lights are by far my preference for the "IMAX" intro to flaunt the gear when you want, and let it disappear once the movie starts.


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilfredent*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2740_20#post_23932690
> 
> 
> Can wait to see how the build goes am very happy for you brother



Congrats to you both!! That picture reminds me of when we were looking into a hole in the ground and I was envisioning the new space.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark Seaton*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2730#post_23932950
> 
> 
> 
> Some carefully placed LED lights and remote controls for the lights are by far my preference for the "IMAX" intro to flaunt the gear when you want, and let it disappear once the movie starts.


Ah yes, I had oddly forgotten about that!  I visited theater a couple of weeks ago (Snikers1) that had that effect.  It was awesome.  i could indeed just have those LED lights behind the screen turn on by default for music listening and in general, and them dial them down to "off" once the projector gets turned on.  Time to research how I can somehow program that into iRule (which I actually downloaded and kicked-off the trial for, before realizing I needed additional hardware to communicate with the gear.  That was a few weeks ago....I need to learn that software.  I'm not sure my harmony will be able to keep up with the next theater.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2730#post_23932975
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to you both!! That picture reminds me of when we were looking into a hole in the ground and I was envisioning the new space.


Thanks man! LOL--it's amazing how the mind creates the room, even when you're staring at absolutely nothing but dirt or concrete!


----------



## MIkeDuke

Great stuff Matt. So now it begins. I subbed your other thread as well. This should be a good one.


----------



## pokekevin

I knew you'd go for triad one day


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2730#post_23933218
> 
> 
> Great stuff Matt. So now it begins. I subbed your other thread as well. This should be a good one.


 

Thanks Mike!  Ah yes, the journey begins in earnest!!!  

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2730#post_23933552
> 
> 
> I knew you'd go for triad one day


LOL--how did you know? Happy early Veterans Day, BTW!


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2730#post_23933941
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike!  Ah yes, the journey begins in earnest!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL--how did you know? Happy early Veterans Day, BTW!



Much appreciated


I remember when I even recommended triads to you







Man your theater has gone thru lots of change...I remember your youtube video when you had the klipsch's and refused to call your pc a htpc haha. Glad to see you are reaching audio nirvana! I'll soon be there after I can find the funds for a set of Noesis 228s


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2730#post_23934132
> 
> 
> 
> Much appreciated
> 
> 
> I remember when I even recommended triads to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man your theater has gone thru lots of change..*.I remember your youtube video when you had the klipsch's and refused to call your pc a htpc haha.* Glad to see you are reaching audio nirvana! I'll soon be there after I can find the funds for a set of Noesis 228s


 LOL, you took it wayyyy back!!!  I was going through an anti-HTPC phase man!  As processors and storage solutions have grown up to the task, I have left that old line thought far far away!!!!


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2700_100#post_23929691
> 
> 
> I thought the GTG was full?



I would be willing to give up my seat if a plat owner would be willing to come through with his gear to participate in the GTG.


Wait... Not only would I be willing to give up my seat, but I would be willing to drive 5+ hours one way to help a plat owner load their speakers into their vehicle. Then I would drive the 5 hours back home with a smile on my face knowing that 15 lucky people would get to experience one of the most epic GTG line-ups to ever.


Might sound like an over dramatization, but I'm 100% serious.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2700_100#post_23929707
> 
> 
> I'll be on my honeymoon when that g2g takes place...but these things are an absolute chore to move. I'd surmise that many Plat owners don't know they are Plat owners. The Erskine Group or PMI probably just sent them recommended speakers for their high-end rooms, and they passed it right to their dealer/installer.



Man, that's great. Congrats on your upcoming wedding!


I hear you on having to move the Plat's solo. The Cat12's and the Noesis both weigh around 125lbs as well. I understand the Synergy Horns are much lighter, but the DIY SEOS"R" that will be showing up should weigh closer to 200lbs each (SWAG).


I'll lay off if it isn't going to happen, but man... Sure would be the icing on the cake to an already guaranteed incredible GTG.


----------



## prepress

Ground control to Major Tom . . .


----------



## craig john

I am willing to have people visit my theater on Sunday after the gtg. Jonathan and sheldon are already planning to do so. If others would like to I can accomodate up to 4 visitors.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2730#post_23934287
> 
> 
> I would be willing to give up my seat if a plat owner would be willing to come through with his gear to participate in the GTG.
> 
> 
> Wait... Not only would I be willing to give up my seat, but I would be willing to drive 5+ hours one way to help a plat owner load their speakers into their vehicle. Then I would drive the 5 hours back home with a smile on my face knowing that 15 lucky people would get to experience one of the most epic GTG line-ups to ever.
> 
> 
> Might sound like an over dramatization, but I'm 100% serious.
> 
> Man, that's great. Congrats on your upcoming wedding!
> 
> 
> I hear you on having to move the Plat's solo. The Cat12's and the Noesis both weigh around 125lbs as well. I understand the Synergy Horns are much lighter, but the DIY SEOS"R" that will be showing up should weigh closer to 200lbs each (SWAG).
> 
> 
> I'll lay off if it isn't going to happen, but man... Sure would be the icing on the cake to an already guaranteed incredible GTG.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2730#post_23935934
> 
> 
> I am willing to have people visit my theater on Sunday after the gtg. Jonathan and sheldon are already planning to do so. If others would like to I can accomodate up to 4 visitors.


If anybody can swing this I highly recommend it. IMHO, Craig's system is so good that it almost boarders on being illegal







.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2730#post_23936082
> 
> 
> 
> Craig's system is so good that it almost boarders on being illegal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 

Right?  The FBI is ***this*** close to kicking in the door and searching that theater for *awesomeness paraphernalia.*  They will find it, and they will sit, and they will press play!


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2730#post_23936082
> 
> 
> If anybody can swing this I highly recommend it. IMHO, Craig's system is so good that it almost boarders on being illegal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks Mike.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2700_100#post_23935934
> 
> 
> I am willing to have people visit my theater on Sunday after the gtg. Jonathan and sheldon are already planning to do so. If others would like to I can accomodate up to 4 visitors.


4 more? Or 4 total? Mark me and Brandon (beastaudio) down to potentially attend.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2760#post_23936425
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike.


Craig, you are who I want to be like when and if I grow up







.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2760#post_23936520
> 
> 
> 4 more? Or 4 total? Mark me and Brandon (beastaudio) down to potentially attend.


Give the seating arrangements at Craig's house, I would think he meant 4 total. But I will let him say how many for sure.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2760#post_23936520
> 
> 
> 4 more? Or 4 total? Mark me and Brandon (beastaudio) down to potentially attend.



I have 4 seats. I can set up some bar stools behind the main seating, but the surround field is compromised back there. If more than 4 people want to attend, we'll just need to have people shuffle through the sweet spot.


There is just one rule though... I hold the remote.










Craig


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2760#post_23936808
> 
> 
> Craig, you are who I want to be like when and if I grow up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Then, for your sake, I hope you never grow up!


----------



## BrolicBeast


Working on developing the left half of the basement, which will be dedicated to AV (the long room would be an arcade, a la the movie theater!!!  This is what I have so far. All but the last photo are drawn to scale with real-world room measurements.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2760#post_23936908
> 
> 
> Then, for your sake, I hope you never grow up!


It's a battle I fight every day but I don't know how it will end TBH







. I am probably done. The only growing up I can try and do is get a 50" TV in my room and then I will have reached maturity, Well, at least as far as m y system goes. Personally, I have a long way to go before that happens







.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2760#post_23937952
> 
> 
> Working on developing the left half of the basement, which will be dedicated to AV (the long room would be an arcade, a la the movie theater!!!  This is what I have so far. All but the last photo are drawn to scale with real-world room measurements.



Looks good! Build thread?


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2760#post_23939319
> 
> 
> Looks good! Build thread?


 http://www.avsforum.com/t/1498937/the-beast-unleashed


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2760#post_23939573
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1498937/the-beast-unleashed



Subscribing!


----------



## wilfredent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2760#post_23937952
> 
> 
> Working on developing the left half of the basement, which will be dedicated to AV (the long room would be an arcade, a la the movie theater!!!  This is what I have so far. All but the last photo are drawn to scale with real-world room measurements.



Bad Idea with the equipment out side if u plan on having a family soon lol but looks great


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilfredent*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2760#post_23939648
> 
> 
> 
> Bad Idea with the equipment out side if u plan on having a family soon lol but looks great


LOL, I actually think I'll enclose the equipment in plexiglass with perforations in the rear in order to child-proof the equipment.  I build a few plexiglass boxes in high school electronics class to putt a door-bell I build in (my father still uses it as his door bell to this day)--I just need to jog my memory on how exactly I did it.  I think I used glue...but that doesn't seem strong enough. Hmmmm...


----------



## wilfredent

 





Check this out might be a good idea for a glass door for Equipment rack


----------



## audioguy

Your equipment room is larger than many theaters. Mine is 19 feet long but only 4'10" wide -- but large enough.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2760#post_23937952
> 
> 
> Working on developing the left half of the basement, which will be dedicated to AV (the long room would be an arcade, a la the movie theater!!!  This is what I have so far.


Hi Matt,


A few observations for your consideration...










I think you're planning to put your speakers behind your screen. I don't see any space behind your screen in your drawings. Is your screen mounted on the front wall or is that a "false wall" and there is another hard wall behind it? If the screen is mounted on the front wall in the drawing, you'll want to move it forward to allow for placement of the speakers behind it. If you want to see how one person built a false screen wall, check out pepar's theater build: http://peparsplace.com/pg3.html 


If you move the screen forward into the room, this will also influence your seating distance to the screen, which may influence the size of the screen you go with, which may influence speaker placement behind the screen. It may also influence where and how you mount your projector. This stuff is all inter-related, and it all starts with the screen size and placement. Here is a viewing distance calculator that will help you calculate the optimal smallest and largest screen sizes based on your viewing distance: http://www.screeninnovations.com/viewing-distance-calculator/ Having a screen that is too large for your viewing distance is not a good idea. You end up having to move your eyes and your head to follow the action on the screen.


I don't see any dimensions on your drawings. Is your theater aligned along the long axis or the wide axis? Generally, it's better to use the long axis. This article explains the rationale': http://realtraps.com/art_room-setup.htm If you're currently aligned along the wide dimension, is it possible to turn things 90 degrees to the right? Kinda like this:

 


Then you could integrate some or all of the space I've outlined in red above into the theater space. You could use some of the space as a "projection room/equipment room" and use the rest of the space in the theater proper. Using the long axis would also give you more room up front for the false wall.


Is the rear row of seats against the back wall? If so, that is a tough placement in terms of bass response for those seats. If you turn the theater and use the long axis, you would have more room to move the rear row out, away from the back wall.


Just some food for thought...


Craig


----------



## audioguy

^^^^ what Criag said. To add one thing to Craig's comments, not only do you need a space behind the wall to place your speakers, you need to plan a way to get at them should you need to, preferably without dismounting the screen. In my case, I built my equipment room behind then screen wall and that is how I also access my center channel, should I need to do so. Maybe you are planning a retractable screen and if so that provides access.


I did see one theater (maybe Art Sonneborn's) that provided access to the speakers by lifting up the screen. That would not work in my situation as the masking system is sort of connected to the screen.


Have fun!


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2760#post_23946024
> 
> 
> ^^^^ what Criag said. To add one thing to Craig's comments, not only do you need a space behind the wall to place your speakers, you need to plan a way to get at them should you need to, preferably without dismounting the screen. In my case, I built my equipment room behind then screen wall and that is how I also access my center channel, should I need to do so. Maybe you are planning a retractable screen and if so that provides access.
> 
> 
> I did see one theater (maybe Art Sonneborn's) that provided access to the speakers by lifting up the screen. That would not work in my situation as the masking system is sort of connected to the screen.
> 
> 
> Have fun!


Yes indeed, Chuck's idea with the equipment in the false wall is a good one, provided you have some easy way to access it, like Chuck does. If you turn the theater 90 degrees and put the screen on the right wall, with a false wall, you could put a door under the stairwell to access it.


If that doesn't work, the false wall that pepar built is all velcro'd together and is pretty simple to take apart for accessing the speakers and subs. He used GOM which is acoustically transparent because he has "SuperChunk" bass traps around the whole perimeter of the front wall: http://peparsplace.com/pg23.html 


Craig


----------



## BrolicBeast


Craig,

 

Thanks for the input!  I did indeed forget to include space for the speakers behind the screen, which will cut my distance by about two feet.  This gives me 16’ depth instead of 18’, which actually changes EVERYTHING.  Gone is the second row, which will be replaced by a bar counter w/ stools for overflow seating.  I’ll need to get a five-seat row, as opposed to the four seat row, which is ok for me since it will just be my family and I (which will not exceed four members) 90% of the time. I plan to mount the projector before I order the screen, so I can get an idea of just how big a screen I’m comfortable with going for.  After much thought, I’ve made movement on the Sony 600ES+4k server+tablet.  The Sony should light up any size screen I want—but as you said, I don’t want to move my eyes and head in order to take it all in, so I’ll need to do some real-world testing.

 

You know, as I looked at the drawing, I realized that in my excitement over being able to model the theater (it really is exciting), I forgot one major design detail; the basement is offset at a specific point.  Updated design is posted below (of the equipment room—screen wall hasn’t been properly adjusted yet):

 



 

 

The wall on the left of the theater, as-is, actually doesn’t exist.  I’ll have to build it in line with the offset of the room to separate the room into two rectangles.  The equipment room is actually the lobby that just happens to have equipment in it.  there will also be a candy/popcorn counter, between the theater door and the door at the bottom of the stairs.  That lobby is 10’ across x18 long, while the theater room will be 17’ across x18’ long, although the screen will make it 17’ across x 16’ long. The length and width of the room are close enough that any wall that the screen goes on will make the theater a wide-axis room.  But alas, if that weren't the case, the screen still couldn't go on the wall that you pointed out because on that wall, hidden by a column bolted into the solid core door, is a doorway that leads to the rest of the basement.  There will absolutely be a false wall that will be 100% AT, as my subwoofers will also be behind there.

 

I think the single row is probably the best way to go, as the bass would have been bad in the rear row anyway.  An alternative I used to think about was building the theater in the long room behind the theater, but it’s only 10’ wide, and just wouldn’t give me the experience that I’d want.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2760#post_23946024
> 
> 
> ^^^^ what Criag said. To add one thing to Craig's comments, not only do you need a space behind the wall to place your speakers, you need to plan a way to get at them should you need to, preferably without dismounting the screen. In my case, I built my equipment room behind then screen wall and that is how I also access my center channel, should I need to do so. Maybe you are planning a retractable screen and if so that provides access.
> 
> 
> I did see one theater (maybe Art Sonneborn's) that provided access to the speakers by lifting up the screen. That would not work in my situation as the masking system is sort of connected to the screen.
> 
> 
> Have fun!


i've been thinking about speaker access ,actually.  The screen I'm looking at uses Z-Brackets, so I'd just lift the screen off of the bracket to access the speakers which will require two people, but the screen isn't extremely heavy so I'm sure I can rely on my wife to assist with that on one side.  i've also seen those setups where the screen can move up on a hinge of some sort.  I would never trust such a setup--I'd be worried every second that the screen is not vertical. Which masking system do you use?  Carada Masquerade?


----------



## wilfredent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2160#post_23470175
> 
> 
> SUCCESS!!! The source of the ground-loop has been isolated! It's the right XPR-1 plugged into its dedicated 20 amp circuit. I just got off the phone with Jensen Transformers, and it looks like that circuit on the same panel as my other circuits is causing a ground loop through the XLR cable of the XPR-1. I have a Jensen PI-XX transformer on the way to correct this problem!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who gav me advice on seeking this out!!!



Am sorry but what is the main purpose off the Jensen PI-XX transformer

Thank u


----------



## craig john

  


Matt, look out! Someone is sneaking into your theater!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilfredent*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2760#post_23947725
> 
> 
> 
> Am sorry but what is the main purpose off the Jensen PI-XX transformer
> 
> Thank u


Hi Wilfred, the Jensen PI-XX mitigates ground-loop noise at the XLR cable level. The hum was spreading to all the speakers through the right XPR-1 amplifier, but the Jensen essentially kills the ground signal between the processor and the amp, so less "hum" is transmitted.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2760#post_23947843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt, look out! Someone is sneaking into your theater!


LOL--drats....I told him not to use his powers without my permission!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast


Well, utilizing two rows is now an option again.  As I went through multiple threads, searching for solutions, I came across Spaceman's thread .  His room is one foot longer than mine, and he got two rows to work.  I won't mind pushing the rear-row against the wall; I actually plan to work the HECK out of Dirac to see how it stacks up against Audyssey.  I may put subs in the rear (I have some ideas for disguise) as well to even out bass response.  the rear wall will also be very well treated!


----------



## BrolicBeast

It's been ages since I shot a video--but one for the Theta Casablanca 3HD is on its way in the next few days!


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2760#post_23946989
> 
> 
> Which masking system do you use?  Carada Masquerade?



Yes. In fact I am in the process of installing it. If the product quality is one tenth of the quality of the packing/packaging, then I am in for a treat. As an FYI, the shipment weighs 160 pounds --- for a masking system







Certainly some of the weight is the physical box it came in but this is one well designed and engineered piece of equipment.


There are a number of variables when building a home theater that should (IMHO) stand above the rest (e.g. the room, room treatment, room EQ and probably acoustically transparent screens [will know shortly]). I would add to that list screen masking. It in no way needs to be automated (some Velcro attached panels would work just fine) but the improvement in contrast when all areas around the picture are BLACK (as in velvet black}, is a huge improvement. The "black" bars that show up on a 16 x 9 picture on a 2:35 screen are a long way from "black". I suppose enlarging the picture to fill the screen is an option as well, but not a purist solution.


A friend had one first and I was blown away by how much the picture improved, so as a well behaved addict, I did the same thing. My previous masking system was, apparently, a one of a kind but worked 98% of the time and met my needs. Unfortunately, he is no longer in the business.


There is a thread somewhere on AVS that is all about using velvet on the entire front wall. Check it out and you can see the huge improvement it makes over other dark paint or material.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Finally found the time to unbox and install the Theta Casablanca 3HD
 
 
 


Slumming it in two-channel until the next theater is up and running. Thankfully, the phantom center is killer








 


Interestingly, it's not a user friendly as the Pre/Pro's I've grown accustomed to. Setting it up definitely does have a high-end feel to it, not because of the difficulty but because of the flexibility afforded by this machine. The configuration potential is insane. I can assign one subwoofer to every channel of a 5.1 configuration, which then makes it 5.5....that just scratches the surface...This pre/pro is going to make me spend more $!!! lol. Surprisingly, the HDMI output gets bonkers with long cable runs. Thankfully, I had a powered HDMI extender lying around, so I was able to get rid of the sparklies, but believe me--my first 20 minutes with the machine were quite frustrating.


The sound? Absolutely astounding! I'm going to write an AVS review after I've had a few weeks with it.


I love this Theta.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Theta Digital Casablanca 3HD Unboxing Video:


----------



## wkingincharge

Come on man stop doing this to me










That Theta is stunning and the configuration options seem endless you will not have to upgrade that part of your system for the foreseeable future.


I am subscribing to your build thread as I look forward to seeing the final product . BTW !! Once the room is complete go ahead and send out notices to the local movie houses that there are out of business lol!!!.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2760#post_23955786
> 
> 
> Come on man stop doing this to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Theta is stunning and the configuration options seem endless you will not have to upgrade that part of your system for the foreseeable future.
> 
> 
> I am subscribing to your build thread as I look forward to seeing the final product . BTW !! Once the room is complete go ahead and send out notices to the local movie houses that there are out of business lol!!!.



LOL...that's if you haven't already put them out of business with your new dedicated room! Man, after doing a bunch of listening tests, the Theta with the Platinums make me feel like I've finally hit the peak of all possible satisfaction.




























I played some key scenes from Star Trek Into Darkness and Man of Steel, as well as my normal bettery of tests late last week, and this is the best sound I've ever heard, in any room, bar none. The Plats were made for processors like the Theta, and the Theta was made for speakers like the Triad Platinums. I got it dialed in, and my mind is just blown. I don't normally gush praise like this, but I love the experience, even though the system is relegated to 2.1 channels until the next theater is up and running.


For anyone out there thinking about making the leap into this category of processor, I strongly suggest it. Dirac will only tighten up the performance, once released later this year.


**Jumps for joy while seated at listening position.**


----------



## Geoff4RFC

Sweet score just doesn't say it!!!! Congratulations brother!!!! I googled it right quick to take a look at it...........the price jumped out and punched me in the gut so hard, I'm still not breathing










If I give you my address and pay for shipping on all items, will you give me your throw-aways???










Serious dude, I'd love to invite myself over and hang in your theater for a day or two................


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geoff4RFC*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2760#post_23958164
> 
> 
> Sweet score just doesn't say it!!!! Congratulations brother!!!! I googled it right quick to take a look at it...........the price jumped out and punched me in the gut so hard, I'm still not breathing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I give you my address and pay for shipping on all items, will you give me your throw-aways???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious dude, I'd love to invite myself over and hang in your theater for a day or two................



LOLlll...I literally laughed out loud at that one. LOL--man it seems expensive at first, but before making a purchase like this, one thing gave me comfort: I don't buy anything else. I don't buy clothes--just a few suits a year for work. Tonight, I went out in a pair of jeans that I"ve owned since '05...I limit my spending to 1) Tithe & Offering, which enable me to spend money through God's grace on 2) Bills, 3) My Lady, and 4) Home Theater.


I definitely plan to have some folks over at the new house, once the theater is complete...I'll let you know. Let the members of the _Emotiva Nation_ unite!


----------



## Geoff4RFC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2790#post_23958316
> 
> 
> LOLlll...I literally laughed out loud at that one. LOL--man it seems expensive at first, but before making a purchase like this, one thing gave me comfort: I don't buy anything else. I don't buy clothes--just a few suits a year for work. Tonight, I went out in a pair of jeans that I"ve owned since '05...I limit my spending to 1) Tithe & Offering, which enable me to spend money through God's grace on 2) Bills, 3) My Lady, and 4) Home Theater.
> 
> 
> I definitely plan to have some folks over at the new house, once the theater is complete...I'll let you know. Let the members of the _Emotiva Nation_ unite!



I am so down brother!!!!!!


----------



## PcGeek626


Just amaze how far you come,into your setup. Looking forward to your final build.


----------



## pcweber111

Yeah you're into crazy territory here. Next thing you know you'll tell us you're going to bi-amp two monoblocked amps per speaker or something insane like that.


----------



## paultimm

Hey Brolicbeast, I was just wondering if you will be getting the triad gold Inwall or on the wall surround speakers, or are you going to use some other type of surround. I was just wondering, cause I never saw or heard of an all triad speaker system.


----------



## drewTT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2760#post_23956904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2760#post_23955786
> 
> 
> Come on man stop doing this to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Theta is stunning and the configuration options seem endless you will not have to upgrade that part of your system for the foreseeable future.
> 
> 
> I am subscribing to your build thread as I look forward to seeing the final product . BTW !! Once the room is complete go ahead and send out notices to the local movie houses that there are out of business lol!!!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...that's if you haven't already put them out of business with your new dedicated room! Man, after doing a bunch of listening tests, the Theta with the Platinums make me feel like I've finally hit the peak of all possible satisfaction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played some key scenes from Star Trek Into Darkness and Man of Steel, as well as my normal bettery of tests late last week, and this is the best sound I've ever heard, in any room, bar none. The Plats were made for processors like the Theta, and the Theta was made for speakers like the Triad Platinums. I got it dialed in, and my mind is just blown. I don't normally gush praise like this, but I love the experience, even though the system is relegated to 2.1 channels until the next theater is up and running.
> 
> 
> For anyone out there thinking about making the leap into this category of processor, I strongly suggest it. Dirac will only tighten up the performance, once released later this year.
> 
> 
> **Jumps for joy while seated at listening position.**
Click to expand...


Congrats man. Very cool. I have Dirac processing in my car. It's clever stuff. I would love to hear it in a HT setup!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2790#post_23958617
> 
> 
> Yeah you're into crazy territory here. Next thing you know you'll tell us you're going to bi-amp two monoblocked amps per speaker or something insane like that.



Not that crazy, actually. I did it, and it was good. I had 2 pair of B&K monos, and one pair served mids & highs, one pair lows. Minus one pair, the sound wasn't as full. My Macs serve the purpose now, with their multiple taps.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PcGeek626*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2790#post_23958609
> 
> 
> Just amaze how far you come,into your setup. Looking forward to your final build.



Thanks bro!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2790#post_23958617
> 
> 
> Yeah you're into crazy territory here. Next thing you know you'll tell us you're going to bi-amp two monoblocked amps per speaker or something insane like that.



Lol...crazy territory is good!!!!...it's funny you mention the bi-amping...I thought about doing that a while back, but with the power these amps have, bi-amping speakers would probably melt the cones. Lol.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paultimm*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2790#post_23958693
> 
> 
> Hey Brolicbeast, I was just wondering if you will be getting the triad gold Inwall or on the wall surround speakers, or are you going to use some other type of surround. I was just wondering, cause I never saw or heard of an all triad speaker system.



Greetings! I actually do plan to use the InWall Golds....I'll need to order 6-inch studs, but that's one of the flexibilities of building in a (thankfully) unfinished basement.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2790#post_23958710
> 
> 
> Congrats man. Very cool. I have Dirac processing in my car. It's clever stuff. I would love to hear it in a HT setup!



Dude, in your CAR??? I didn't know Dirac was THAT big. Wow.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2790#post_23960568
> 
> 
> Not that crazy, actually. I did it, and it was good. I had 2 pair of B&K monos, and one pair served mids & highs, one pair lows. Minus one pair, the sound wasn't as full. My Macs serve the purpose now, with their multiple taps.



That's bananas!!!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2790#post_23961389
> 
> 
> That's bananas!!!



Actually, yes. Both pairs of speaker cables are terminated with banana pins.


----------



## pcweber111

That was always a dream of mine. Each speaker was bi-amped with monoblocked stereo amps, each channel had it's own sub in addition to the main dual subs. 11/11.2. It would be glorious.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Hahhahaha


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2790#post_23961713
> 
> 
> Actually, yes. Both pairs of speaker cables are terminated with banana pins.



L-O-L!!!!


----------



## mankite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2790#post_23958617
> 
> 
> Yeah you're into crazy territory here. Next thing you know you'll tell us you're going to bi-amp two monoblocked amps per speaker or something insane like that.



Can't biamp the Plats, they only have one set of speaker terminals.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2790#post_23961733
> 
> 
> That was always a dream of mine. Each speaker was bi-amped with monoblocked stereo amps, each channel had it's own sub in addition to the main dual subs. 11/11.2. It would be glorious.



I'm actually considering doing that one-sub per channel setup (over time, of course)....five Submersives, each assigned to the L/C/R/SR/SL channels. I found the setting in the processor that allows this, so it would be the equivalent of my five primary speakers being full range, but with a heck of a lot of power. The only thing is, calibrating such a setup is beyond my capabilities. I'd need to hire a professional. Not sure what that'll cost, but I'm sure it won't be pretty.


----------



## BrolicBeast


The Theta Casablanca 3HD Review is live!  I love this stuff.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Very nice review Matt. It does seem like a great piece. I hope you really enjoy it and that the upgrades for it are not right away. Enjoy







.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2790#post_23961888
> 
> 
> I'm actually considering doing that one-sub per channel setup (over time, of course)....five Submersives, each assigned to the L/C/R/SR/SL channels. I found the setting in the processor that allows this, so it would be the equivalent of my five primary speakers being full range, but with a heck of a lot of power. The only thing is, calibrating such a setup is beyond my capabilities. I'd need to hire a professional. Not sure what that'll cost, but I'm sure it won't be pretty.


5 Submersives with each assigned to a single channel... is a waste of 3 Submersives. In that arrangement, all speakers would be set to Large or Full Range. When all speakers are Large/Full Range, the LFE Channel is re-routed to the front L/R speakers. Therefore only the 2 Front Submersives would be reproducing the LFE Channel. The LFE Channel is reproduced 10 dB louder than the other channels, (it gets a 10 dB boost on playback), so limiting the LFE channel to just the L/R front speakers means those 2 Submersives would be 10 dB louder than the other 3. In addition, the other 3 Submersives would only be reproducing the bass from their own respective individual channels. The L&R surrounds in particular get very little bass content.


Secondly, each sub would be playing a decorrelated signal, (different than the signal the other subs get.) Therefore, you would sacrifice the FR smoothing you get with multiple subs playing a mono signal.


Thirdly, you would only be able to EQ each sub individually. That is not likely to provide the flattest response at the listening position when all the signals arrive together. It is far more effective to EQ a mono bass signal than to EQ 5 separate and different bass signals.


A much better utililization of 5 Submersives would be to run them all off the Subwoofer output, (actually, 4 would probably be enough.) If you have 4 subs, and 2 subwoofer outputs, you could run 2 subs off each output. Then place them around the room where they provide the smoothest response, then run your room correction on that one signal. The Submersive Master/Slave setup is ideal for this purpose.


I can think of no reason to run a subwoofer on each channel. Multiple subwoofers running a mono signal makes more sense, at least to me.


Just my $0.02.


Craig


----------



## pcweber111

Way to rain on our parade.


----------



## mankite

I once had a full Polk SRT system with towers front and back. Each speaker sat on it's own sub. I ran it both ways. With all subs set to mono and then with each speaker except the center running full range. The mono setup gave more bass for sure but I preferred the full range setup as it felt way more accurate to me. Not sure how much if any bass was coming from the rear speakers but I did end up leaving it that way.


----------



## Geoff4RFC

Shnikies!!!! I'd love to have heard that set up!!


----------



## mankite

I still miss the SDA technology to this day. The imaging was insane if you were in the sweet spot. Never knew to much about what made those speakers special until after I had sold them.


----------



## Geoff4RFC

I can only imagine. I own a polk set up now, but it's my first and I've gone from Monitor 70's to RTiA9's, now I'm just crazy with my set up (peak into Finally get First Man Cave thread). I have my eyes open for a set of SDA SRS to make a dedicated 2ch set up.


----------



## mankite

You never see the SRT's for sale. They were indeed a special speaker. Wish Polk would incorporate that technology into a speaker system again. They only use it in their sound bars now.


----------



## BrolicBeast


I've just heard that Dirac currently only supports one subwoofer channel, but the implementation of Dirac in the Theta expected to support two.  I like bass that I can localize down to around 40Hz or so, which is why the one-sub per core speaker was important to me, but it doesn't make sense to have the entire system calibrated by Dirac, with non-conforming subs supporting the rest of the channels.


----------



## Blackdevil77

Is the price of the Casablanca 4 going to be the same as the 3 or will a price increases accompany?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blackdevil77*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2790#post_23991018
> 
> 
> Is the price of the Casablanca 4 going to be the same as the 3 or will a price increases accompany?



I believe very strongly that the price of the CB will increase by $4k (the cost the 4.0 upgrade) once version 4 is released.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2790#post_23980025
> 
> 
> 
> I can think of no reason to run a subwoofer on each channel. Multiple subwoofers running a mono signal makes more sense, at least to me.
> 
> 
> Just my $0.02.
> 
> 
> Craig



What he said. I had full range speakers in all 5 channels and tried to run them full range. (each speaker had either double 12's or double 15's). No comparison to running them as Craig suggested. Save your money and buy two or three and spread them around the room. (or you can send me the money and I will find a great use for it)


----------



## BrolicBeast


Guys, let me share my biggest reason for wanting to get "full range" performance in each channel: *I'm afraid of missing information.*  My '07-'12 Klipsch RF-82's could easily go down to around 50Hz loudly; my '13 Legacy Focus SE's could easily go down to 16Hz, but now, my '13 Triad Platinum LCR's cannot be crossed over at anything less than 80Hz  (They can go lower, but the manufacturer and owner recommendation is 80Hz).  This is where my concern comes in.  What if there is a 60-80Hz sweep as, say, a superhero jumps off a building, while, simultaneously, there is an explosion inside the building at 30Hz.  If I'm relying on the subwoofers for the LFE track AND the "bass below 80Hz" information from my Triads, then I'm going to miss one or the other, since the sweep and explosion happen simultaneously.  This is what I'm trying to avoid. 

 

I generally use lower crossovers so I don't miss any information from the LFE, as the subwoofer handles the multi-channel bass information, or vice-versa.  I absolutely agree with Craig and Audioguy that using the mono signal nets the best measuring sound.  I spent a few days with XTZ (and Craig's superb help) figuring out what my room and treatments were doing to my signal, and that was the best bass performance my room ever had.  I'm just concerned that since I'm now mandated to stick with 80Hz I'll miss out on simultaneous bass effects.  Any thoughts on that?  This is a very large concern of mine that I have to solve before I begin theater construction. *Any* guidance is most appreciated!

 

Edit: if this concern is moot because subwoofers can provide multiple tones simultaneously, then someone please let me know as well.  This isn't something I've given much though to until the last couple of months.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2790#post_23989696
> 
> 
> I've just heard that Dirac currently only supports one subwoofer channel, but the implementation of Dirac in the Theta expected to support two.  *I like bass that I can localize down to around 40Hz or so,* which is why the one-sub per core speaker was important to me, but it doesn't make sense to have the entire system calibrated by Dirac, with non-conforming subs supporting the rest of the channels.


Matt,


There is no doubt you are an astute audiophile. However, if you can really hear bass directionality to 40 Hz, you would be a unique human indeed!










Humans perceive directionality of sound by perceiving binaural differences in levels and arrival times, (phase), between the two ears. This is known as the HTRF, or Head Related Transfer Function. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Head-related_transfer_function This is a well-known and documented phenomenon in the field of study known as Psycho-Acoustics. The head acts as a sound "absorber" and sounds originating on one side will be "blocked" by the head and will be "heard" at a lower level on the other side, at the more distant ear. In addition, sounds will arrive slightly "later" in time, and at a different point in the sound "cycle" at the more distant ear. These differences in arrival levels and times allow us humans to "perceive" the direction from which sounds originate.


Have you ever been startled by a sound and immediately turned your head to look for the origin of the sound? It is your human perception of sound directionality that allows you to perceive that directionality. This process works best when the wavelengths of the sounds are close to our human inter-aural distance. However, as frequencies decrease, and the wavelengths increase to large multiples of our inter-aural distance, our ability to perceive a difference in level between one ear and the other drops significantly. More importantly, as the wavelengths increase, there will be much less phase difference, (difference in the point in the sound "cycle"), at the more distant ear. At about 80 Hz, most humans completely lose the ability to perceive or determine the direction of the origin of a sound. Very few humans have a wide enough inter-aural distance, (the distance between the ears), to allow VLF, (


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2790#post_23992155
> 
> 
> Guys, let me share my biggest reason for wanting to get "full range" performance in each channel: *I'm afraid of missing information.*  My '07-'12 Klipsch RF-82's could easily go down to around 50Hz loudly; my '13 Legacy Focus SE's could easily go down to 16Hz, but now, my '13 Triad Platinum LCR's cannot be crossed over at anything less than 80Hz  (They can go lower, but the manufacturer and owner recommendation is 80Hz).  This is where my concern comes in.  What if there is a 60-80Hz sweep as, say, a superhero jumps off a building, while, simultaneously, there is an explosion inside the building at 30Hz.  If I'm relying on the subwoofers for the LFE track AND the "bass below 80Hz" information from my Triads, then I'm going to miss one or the other, since the sweep and explosion happen simultaneously.  This is what I'm trying to avoid.
> 
> 
> I generally use lower crossovers so I don't miss any information from the LFE, as the subwoofer handles the multi-channel bass information, or vice-versa.  I absolutely agree with Craig and Audioguy that using the mono signal nets the best measuring sound.  I spent a few days with XTZ (and Craig's superb help) figuring out what my room and treatments were doing to my signal, and that was the best bass performance my room ever had.  I'm just concerned that since I'm now mandated to stick with 80Hz I'll miss out on simultaneous bass effects.  Any thoughts on that?  This is a very large concern of mine that I have to solve before I begin theater construction. _Any_ guidance is most appreciated!
> 
> 
> Edit: if this concern is moot because subwoofers can provide multiple tones simultaneously, then someone please let me know as well.  This isn't something I've given much though to until the last couple of months.


Matt,


This is what "Bass Management" is for. If you can't hear directionality from 80 Hz and below, and all the 80 Hz and below content is re-routed to the subs, you won't be missing anything. The bass will be provided by the subs, and the directionality will be provided by the +80 Hz content.


This is the design philosophy of THX and their BM scheme. Triad conforms to the THX philosophy, (even if they don't get THX certification.) Prior versions of Triad speakers where THX certified. The Platinums completely blow the THX spec's out of the water, and there is nothing to be gained from getting them certified. Nonetheless, they utilize the design concepts of an LCR speaker. Cut them at 80 Hz and re-route the rest of the deep bass to the sub(s).


This design philosophy works for music as well as movies.


Bottom line, there is no "benefit" from using a sub on each channel, but there are some significant compromises, as I posted above.


Craig


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2790#post_23992182
> 
> 
> 
> Matt,
> 
> 
> There is no doubt you are an astute audiophile. However, if you can really hear bass directionality to 40 Hz, you would be a unique human indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humans perceive directionality of sound by perceiving binaural differences in levels and arrival times, (phase), between the two ears. This is known as the HTRF, or Head Related Transfer Function. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Head-related_transfer_function This is a well-known and documented phenomenon in the field of study known as Psycho-Acoustics. The head acts as a sound "absorber" and sounds originating on one side will be "blocked" by the head and will be "heard" at a lower level on the other side, at the more distant ear. In addition, sounds will arrive slightly "later" in time, and at a different point in the sound "cycle" at the more distant ear. These differences in arrival levels and times allow us humans to "perceive" the direction from which sounds originate.
> 
> 
> Have you ever been startled by a sound and immediately turned your head to look for the origin of the sound? It is your human perception of sound directionality that allows you to perceive that directionality. This process works best when the wavelengths of the sounds are close to our human inter-aural distance. However, as frequencies decrease, and the wavelengths increase to large multiples of our inter-aural distance, our ability to perceive a difference in level between one ear and the other drops significantly. More importantly, as the wavelengths increase, there will be much less phase difference, (difference in the point in the sound "cycle"), at the more distant ear. At about 80 Hz, most humans completely lose the ability to perceive or determine the direction of the origin of a sound. Very few humans have a wide enough inter-aural distance, (the distance between the ears), to allow VLF, (


----------



## djbluemax1

Craig, thanks for the link. Can't wait to get home on Wednesday and try it out.


Quite a while back, I had full range speakers and was testing crossovers and the concept of stereo bass for music and discovered that I needed to use crossovers below 80Hz to eliminate localizing the subs. My subs were both on the right side of the room and after testing some scenes that had rumbling that panned through the speakers, I discovered that I could tell whether the crossover was at 80Hz or higher, or 40Hz, based on the directions the bass emanated from.


With the 80Hz crossover, I could hear the higher frequencies of the rumble panning, but the deeper frequencies came from the right side (where my subs were), and the deepest frequencies seemed to be everywhere.


When I lowered the XO to 40Hz, I felt all the bass frequencies panning, except for the deepest frequencies which seemed to have no localizable source. I played these scenes about 90-120 times while switching back and forth and trying different crossovers. I ended up settling on 60Hz.


Note that there's a difference between localizing 80Hz and below, vs localizing subs with an 80Hz crossover. The LPF isn't a brick wall. An 80Hz LPF in the crossover means content at 160Hz is -24db. I don't know if it's possible that I'm picking up some of these lower level but localizable frequencies with the 80Hz XO.


In addition, I'm not sure if I'm localizing by hearing, or feeling. One of the things I noted was that with the lower XO, the panning rumble had a similar sensation to something big (like a semi) passing close by. The higher XO did not create the sensation. I heard the sound pan past, but the bass was coming from the right side.


After I discovered this with the demo, I found that I could locate hidden subs at a club I was in from this same phenomenon. I walked past the overhead speakers and thought, "I don't see the subs", and realized I could feel them. I could feel that the 'thump' was coming from over 'there', and when I went looking in the direction of 'the thump', I found the subs neatly concealed behind screens.



Max


----------



## audioguy

Max (and Matt): I think I understand what you are saying. I was demoing my system for someone and was trying to demo the sound of two subs versus four and I used to the two on the right side of the room (one in front and one in back).


Neither of us could HEAR the subs but we could both tell they were on the right on some scenes as that is the direction from which the pressure wave was launched. When I used the front sub on the right and the rear on the left, the problem disappeared. For normal music listening, this was not as obvious. When I have had both subs in front operating and none in the rear, sub localization was not possible.


The solution: just make sure you don't put all subs on one side of the room. Even two on one side and one on the other will keep this from occurring.


----------



## DMark1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mankite*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2670#post_23909315
> 
> 
> When I spent time with the Anthem P5 amp vs the BAT VK-6200 while demoing a full Aerial system it was night and day difference. The P5 had more power but the BAT eliminated all sibilance and controlled the midrange to the point that the P5 sounded muddy in comparison. Power output is not the only thing that's important when settling on an amp. Dmark1 can comment on this as the EAD amps are among the best I've ever heard.



Thanks Derek, I've been very happy with my EAD PowerMaster 7300 amp. It is just a shame that Enlightened Audio Designs went out of business back in 2005. They built some fantastic gear that was both beautiful, and very much ahead of its time.


The only amp that I've heard that sounded better than my PM7300 were Coda Technologies* CX Monoblocks (900 WPC @ 4 Ohms). The Coda was very slightly more open/extended in the treble, the mids were indistinguishable between the two amps, but the Coda beat the EAD by a good margin in the bass. (bigger power supply, and higher damping factor, I suspect). The Coda CX Monoblocks brought out absolutely rock-solid and tuneful bass from my Legacy Audio Focus SEs. The PM7300 is no slouch in the bass, but the Coda was on another level there. Too bad the Codas retail for $6,000 EACH channel.... 


* For those that may not be aware, Coda Technologies was founded in 1985 by most of the R&D staff from Threshold Audio (minus Nelson Pass, of course). Coda's products are built like tanks, sound fantastic from top to bottom, and carry a solid ten year warranty. (No, I am not a dealer for them. But after hearing them, I highly respect their products).  Through the years, Coda has built Legacy's branded amps and preamps, including the discontinued, but excellent Legacy MonoBloc Amp (800 WPC @ 4 ohms)


----------



## DMark1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2820#post_23992772
> 
> 
> With the 80Hz crossover, I could hear the higher frequencies of the rumble panning, but the deeper frequencies came from the right side (where my subs were), and the deepest frequencies seemed to be everywhere.
> 
> 
> When I lowered the XO to 40Hz, I felt all the bass frequencies panning, except for the deepest frequencies which seemed to have no localizable source. I played these scenes about 90-120 times while switching back and forth and trying different crossovers. I ended up settling on 60Hz.
> 
> 
> Note that there's a difference between localizing 80Hz and below, vs localizing subs with an 80Hz crossover. The LPF isn't a brick wall. An 80Hz LPF in the crossover means content at 160Hz is -24db. I don't know if it's possible that I'm picking up some of these lower level but localizable frequencies with the 80Hz XO.
> 
> 
> In addition, I'm not sure if I'm localizing by hearing, or feeling. One of the things I noted was that with the lower XO, the panning rumble had a similar sensation to something big (like a semi) passing close by. The higher XO did not create the sensation. I heard the sound pan past, but the bass was coming from the right side.
> 
> 
> Max



Great observations, Max. This is the same phenomenon I experienced in my own room, with a single sub on te left side of the room. Above a XO point of about 60 Hz, I felt I could localize bass coming from the left side of the room. I don't think I was actually "hearing" it, but more like I could feel the pressure wave eminating from the sub's location. Setting the XO at 60 Hz helped anchor the bass to the front speakers, which was much more believable and realistic-sounding. My full range Legacy Audio Focus SE speakers were more than happy to handle the lower XO point.


But now, I am planning to add a second subwoofer to the opposite side of the room to help even out those effects, help improve the frequency response, and give me another 3 dB of overall sub output. We'll see if I end up raising the XO to 80 Hz once that happens... I will have to take more measurements and do a lot of listening to see what sounds the best.


----------



## BrolicBeast

IRule is evil. I just had to share this. **pulls hair out**


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2820#post_24000443
> 
> 
> IRule is evil. I just had to share this. **pulls hair out**


Four hours later: iRule is AWESOME!!!  Not only do I have "swipe" control of JRiver; I embedded the Gizmo app into Jriver itself as a remote page.  I can't express how awesome this is--and I haven't even started exploring the Sonos module....let alone toe customized Theta Casablance codes I downloaded.  I can't believe I haven't done this before......but it's not easy road.


----------



## Done Deal DR

I'm currently underway with iRule as well, it's incredibly frustrating but rewarding at the same time. Getting feedback from the equipment makes tablet control much easier, especially when the equipment isn't in line of site. I've got everything but my projector working, once I get that figured out I will move on to lighting control.


----------



## Geoff4RFC

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Done Deal DR*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2820#post_24006219
> 
> 
> I'm currently underway with iRule as well, it's incredibly frustrating but rewarding at the same time. Getting feedback from the equipment makes tablet control much easier, especially when the equipment isn't in line of site. I've got everything but my projector working, once I get that figured out I will move on to lighting control.



Hey there 3DR, how do you set up feedback in iRule? I have the RS-232 dongle coming in the mail...I'd like to correspond buttons the appropriate feedback. Ah, the projector...it

might be easier to use the ip power relays (or the ip-ir dongle) to have it turn on and off, as opposed to RS-232.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geoff4RFC*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2820#post_24006462
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving



Thanks very much! Happy Thanksgiving to you too buddy!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Happy Thanksgiving to all my brothers and sisters in the U.S. May the storytelling of fathers, mothers, uncles, and grandpas sooth our ears; may our laughter reach reference-level volume.


----------



## Nuz1

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## aldiallo

Happy Thanksgiving folks!!


Matt,


are you looking ot replace your old mighty Harmony for the grace of the Irule??


----------



## elvinps2626

Happy Thanks Giving Guys Hope you invite your families to your homes to show them your awesome audio set up. I know i will hahahhah


----------



## wilfredent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2820#post_24006847
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all my brothers and sisters in the U.S. May the storytelling of fathers, mothers, uncles, and grandpas sooth our ears; may our laughter reach reference-level volume.



Thank you Happy thanksgiving


----------



## Done Deal DR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2800_50#post_24006832
> 
> 
> Hey there 3DR, how do you set up feedback in iRule? I have the RS-232 dongle coming in the mail...I'd like to correspond buttons the appropriate feedback. Ah, the projector...it
> 
> might be easier to use the ip power relays (or the ip-ir dongle) to have it turn on and off, as opposed to RS-232.



I have an IR itach and 2 RS-232 itach's, the problem is you can only get feedback with serial/rs232 or IP control so I prefer to use that. To get the feedback is a few step process, basically first you need to program query codes for each feedback you want in the Entrance, set to repeatable and to repeat about every 10-15 seconds, then you apply the feedback on the screen as you would a button or likewise, only difference being that this is from the feedback tab on the right. You also need to assign the feedback to the correct device too.


Reading all that over, you're probably best off to look it up on iRule's support pages like I did. That was a jumbled mess up there.










Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## MIkeDuke

Hey Matt, check your PM Please







.


----------



## BrolicBeast


Since my true HTPC has died, I've had to improvise with a regular Best-Buy grade tower that I've had lying around.  I had to scavenge the HTPC for the SATA Cables, but to my surprise, there were actually enough ports on the small PC's Mother Board to handle all my hard drives (stuffed in there unceremoniously.  The original optical drive couldn't be removed without removing the power supply, so I had to improvise.

 

Behold, my new ripping station!  All the high-tech wizardry of 1992 here in one place folks! 







:


----------



## MIkeDuke

So that will be a stand in until you get the other one you linked to several pages back? Or are you thinking of a different system to use as a HTPC.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2820#post_24021099
> 
> 
> So that will be a stand in until you get the other one you linked to several pages back? Or are you thinking of a different system to use as a HTPC.


Yes sir, it most certainly shall be the stand-in for quite some time.  It's actually quite functional, and oddly enough, the built-in HDMI port on the MoBo can handle 192/24, while the HDMI output from my HTPC could only handle 96/24.  But alas, there are too many competing priorities at the moment for me to invest in the robust HTPC I need,, but once the amps, subs, surrounds, and this wedding are out of the way, the HTPC update is next.  Right now, the main focus is programming iRule, which I've pretty much tuned to near-perfection (waiting on RS-232 dongles to arrive so I can work on programming two-way feedback).  It's leagues better than the Harmony Remote, which I now only consider as a necessity for individual device control for setup purposes.  The original learning curve is a bit steep, but dude--after about two hours, I began reaping benefits that I haven't reaped in my eight years of using Harmony products.  It's actually easier to program complex systems with iRule.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2820#post_24025347
> 
> 
> Yes sir, it most certainly shall be the stand-in for quite some time.  It's actually quite functional, and oddly enough, the built-in HDMI port on the MoBo can handle 192/24, while the HDMI output from my HTPC could only handle 96/24.  But alas, there are too many competing priorities at the moment for me to invest in the robust HTPC I need,, but once the amps, subs, surrounds, and this wedding are out of the way, the HTPC update is next.  Right now, the main focus is programming iRule, which I've pretty much tuned to near-perfection (waiting on RS-232 dongles to arrive so I can work on programming two-way feedback).  It's leagues better than the Harmony Remote, which I now only consider as a necessity for individual device control for setup purposes.  The original learning curve is a bit steep, but dude--after about two hours, I began reaping benefits that I haven't reaped in my eight years of using Harmony products.  It's actually easier to program complex systems with iRule.


That's cool. As long as it does what you need it to do. I guess iRule is an Apple program? When I got my server I also got a small Samsung Galaxy tablet. I have Touch Squid and the app Gizmo that allows me access to the stuff on Jriver. Now honestly, I am using the other remotes right now because it is just easier as I rip stuff, but I will go and use the tablet as well, The Touch Squid is what lets me choose inputs and change the volume. It is cool and I should use it more then I do. But good luck on the rest of your stuff.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2820#post_24025713
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool. As long as it does what you need it to do. I guess iRule is an Apple program? When I got my server I also got a small Samsung Galaxy tablet. I have Touch Squid and the app Gizmo that allows me access to the stuff on Jriver. Now honestly, I am using the other remotes right now because it is just easier as I rip stuff, but I will go and use the tablet as well, The Touch Squid is what lets me choose inputs and change the volume. It is cool and I should use it more then I do. But good luck on the rest of your stuff.


iRule works on both apple and android devices.  I'm very familiar with Gizmo.....as a matter of fact, for Jriver, I've embedded Gizmo into the iRule "Beast Server" control page.  So, when I hold my tablet in landscape mode, I have my regular JRiver control scheme (which is swipe-based so I don't need to look at the screen), but when i turn the tablet into portrait mode, WebGizmo automatically loads onto the screen and replaces the Jriver control scheme with zero delay   I've got to shoot a video on this, as it's an absolutely amazing control experience.  iRule has a free 30 day trial, so if you every think you want to try it out, let me know; you can download the app onto your Samsung Galaxy tablet, and I'll program the remote for you using their web-based program (which is great, since i can program on any device with ia mouse and keyboard.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2820#post_24026178
> 
> 
> iRule works on both apple and android devices.  I'm very familiar with Gizmo.....as a matter of fact, for Jriver, I've embedded Gizmo into the iRule "Beast Server" control page.  So, when I hold my tablet in landscape mode, I have my regular JRiver control scheme (which is swipe-based so I don't need to look at the screen), but when i turn the tablet into portrait mode, WebGizmo automatically loads onto the screen and replaces the Jriver control scheme with zero delay   I've got to shoot a video on this, as it's an absolutely amazing control experience.  iRule has a free 30 day trial, so if you every think you want to try it out, let me know; you can download the app onto your Samsung Galaxy tablet, and I'll program the remote for you using their web-based program (which is great, since i can program on any device with ia mouse and keyboard.


Let me just get into the habit of using the tablet, Then I will see if I want to "upgrade" any of the control features. I still have so much more media to put on my server







. Doing the backup took time, but I am glad I did it. Having a server is fantastic.


----------



## DMark1

Matt and Mike:


I believe Touchsquid is similar to iRule, both being programable on a touch tablet. I went with Touchsquid, but to be honest I use my hard remotes most of the time because I know their buttons so well. The Squid was basically set up for the wife and kids to use so they could control the theater easily. I need to go back and re-visit it cause I just have too many remotes lying around!


I may check out iRule again. That embedded Gizmo sounds pretty cool and useful. If I go that route, I may hit you up for help on programming - I Hope that's OK!


----------



## aldiallo

Greetings folks.


Matt,


How are you doing with Irule?? are you going to put your harmony into the corner??










Quick question about Irule, which gateway are you using, I see above that you're talking about the RS-232 dongle to get the status feedback?


My Pronto is starting to show signs of weakness and an old Ipad 1 that could be recycle to play Universal remote so I migth go down the Irule route only thing stopping me at the moment is the fact you can only have 2 RS-232 ports max when I curently have 4 on the Pronto RFX9600 all being used.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2820#post_24030862
> 
> 
> Matt and Mike:
> 
> 
> I believe Touchsquid is similar to iRule, both being programable on a touch tablet. I went with Touchsquid, but to be honest I use my hard remotes most of the time because I know their buttons so well. The Squid was basically set up for the wife and kids to use so they could control the theater easily. I need to go back and re-visit it cause I just have too many remotes lying around!
> 
> 
> I may check out iRule again. That embedded Gizmo sounds pretty cool and useful. If I go that route, I may hit you up for help on programming - I Hope that's OK!


No problem--just let me know when!  It's so awesome to access gizmo just by turning my tablet upward.  It makes me feel like I'm living in the future.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2820#post_24034400
> 
> 
> Greetings folks.
> 
> 
> Matt,
> 
> 
> How are you doing with Irule?? are you going to put your harmony into the corner??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question about Irule, which gateway are you using, I see above that you're talking about the RS-232 dongle to get the status feedback?
> 
> 
> My Pronto is starting to show signs of weakness and an old Ipad 1 that could be recycle to play Universal remote so I migth go down the Irule route only thing stopping me at the moment is the fact you can only have 2 RS-232 ports max when I curently have 4 on the Pronto RFX9600 all being used.


Greetings Al!  My Harmony remote shall indeed be put in the corner for a permanent nap.  iRule is just that much better!  Ah, the Pronto--a very capable but aging control solution, similar ot my harmonies--especially as our systems grow more complex.  I only need RS-232 for the Theta really for feedback--for all other devices I'm content to control via IR via the network-to-IR itach solution.  Which of your devices are you currently using RS-232 on?  You might be able to cut RS-232 to two of them and replace with IR and not notice any difference.  if iRule didn't give feedback, I would have skipped RS-232 altogether and would have gone with pure network-to-IR, with additional blasters!


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2820#post_24040231
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings Al!  My Harmony remote shall indeed be put in the corner for a permanent nap.  iRule is just that much better!  Ah, the Pronto--a very capable but aging control solution, similar ot my harmonies--especially as our systems grow more complex.  I only need RS-232 for the Theta really for feedback--for all other devices I'm content to control via IR via the network-to-IR itach solution.  Which of your devices are you currently using RS-232 on?  You might be able to cut RS-232 to two of them and replace with IR and not notice any difference.  if iRule didn't give feedback, I would have skipped RS-232 altogether and would have gone with pure network-to-IR, with additional blasters!


Hi Matt,


I'm currently controlling the TV, the Onkyo and the Oppo on RS-232, but I just found out that the Onkyo could be controlled with feedback over IP which actually reduce the number to 2 if I go down the IRule road, if Oppo could provide a firmware supporting control over IP with feedback that would be great; now, by having check the Irule site my understanding is that an extra module is needed for controlling Sonos devices or integra devices, have you tried the Sonos module?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2820#post_24040277
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mat,
> 
> 
> I'm currently controlling the TV, the Onkyo and the Oppo on RS-232, but I just found out that the Onkyo could be controlled with feedback over IP which actually reduce the number to 2 if I go down the IRule road; now, by having check the Irule site my understanding is that an extra module is needed for controlling Sonos devices or integra devices, have you tried the Sonos module?


Ah, sounds like you're all set then if the Onkyo can accept IP control with feedback!!!  The Onkyo module isn't required for ONkyo control--it's just a full control center for onlyo products.  But by itself (and in activities), the Onkyo can be controlled via IP as long as the codes exist in the database (that's how I setup Jriver--full IP control...don't even need my USB IR dongle anymore).  To be honest, the Sonos app is easier to use than the iRule Sonos Module.  It's not iRule's fault though--the limitation is Sonos playback of your owned music library, but not streaming services ( Rhapsody, Pandora, etc.) due to licensing issues.  I don't use the iRule Sonos Module much because of the Rhapsody limitation.


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2820#post_24040298
> 
> 
> Ah, sounds like you're all set then if the Onkyo can accept IP control with feedback!!!  The Onkyo module isn't required for ONkyo control--it's just a full control center for onlyo products.  But by itself (and in activities), the Onkyo can be controlled via IP as long as the codes exist in the database (that's how I setup Jriver--full IP control...don't even need my USB IR dongle anymore).  To be honest, the Sonos app is easier to use than the iRule Sonos Module.  It's not iRule's fault though--the limitation is Sonos playback of your owned music library, but not streaming services ( Rhapsody, Pandora, etc.) due to licensing issues.  I don't use the iRule Sonos Module much because of the Rhapsody limitation.


What do you mean when you say : it's just a full control center for Onkyo products=, not usre I get it


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2820#post_24040446
> 
> 
> What do you mean when you say : it's just a full control center for Onkyo products=, not usre I get it



Hey Al, sorry about that. The module is like the Onkyo iPad app, which gives control of many (perhaps most) of the features in the App. But just like the Onkyo can be controlled without the app, it can also be controlled without the module for normal functions like on/off/input select.


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2820#post_24040504
> 
> 
> Hey Al, sorry about that. The module is like the Onkyo iPad app, which gives control of many (perhaps most) of the features in the App. But just like the Onkyo can be controlled without the app, it can also be controlled without the module for normal functions like on/off/input select.


Gotcha!


----------



## BrolicBeast

OMG---Bridge Over Troubled Water by Tessanne Chin. Find a way to get it (legally)!!! What a powerful voice!


----------



## MIkeDuke

So how is the Casablanca working out? It sounds like you really like it even though it may take work setting up. Glad your dream system is slowly coming together. Just a few more things on your list and you should be good to go. I am interested in your computer solution as well. Speaking of computers, I have a strange question. On one of my hard drives I have .99TB left. I burned a movie, just like always do. I copied it to my main drive with no problem to my movie folder and it shows up there. But when I go into Jriver, it is not there







. But, if I put the movie on a drive that I am just starting to fill up, and has plenty of space, the movie shows up in Jriver














. I don't get that at all. Any ideas Matt? No matter what, .99TB is not a small amount of space not being used. I would hate to waste it.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2850#post_24069645
> 
> 
> So how is the Casablanca working out? It sounds like you really like it even though it may take work setting up. Glad your dream system is slowly coming together. Just a few more things on your list and you should be good to go. I am interested in your computer solution as well. Speaking of computers, I have a strange question. On one of my hard drives I have .99GB left. I burned a movie, just like always do. I copied it to my main drive with no problem to my movie folder and it shows up there. But when I go into Jriver, it is not there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But, if I put the movie on a drive that I am just starting to fill up, and has plenty of space, the movie shows up in Jriver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't get that at all. Any ideas Matt? No matter what, .99GB is not a small amount of space not being used. I would hate to waste it.


.99GB? That's enough space for 1 CD in .wav format. Did you mean 99GB or .99TB?


I don't think I've ever filled a media drive to under 1GB of free space. Have you tried defragging the drive? Actually, you probably can't. You usually need ~10% free space to defrag a drive.



Max


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2850#post_24070906
> 
> 
> .99GB? That's enough space for 1 CD in .wav format. Did you mean 99GB or .99TB?
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever filled a media drive to under 1GB of free space. Have you tried defragging the drive? Actually, you probably can't. You usually need ~10% free space to defrag a drive.
> 
> 
> 
> Max


Typo. I meant .99TB. I am trying to figure out what the issue is. I have a few things to try so we shall see what happens.


----------



## BrolicBeast


Mike,

 

What Max posted above is quite correct.  That's the equivalent of about 991MB of space.  What I suspect is that you're only transferring the icon generated when the rip process is initiated, with no media file behind it.  Most programs let a user know when there is not enough space to complete an activity that requires a "write" function, but MakeMKV may not have that warning built-in.  It's best to keep your *My Computer* folder up, so you can monitor drive size with each rip.

 

EDIT: I just read your above post, which looks like it was posted while I was typing this one! if it says .99TB, then that's a conundrum. My suggestion would be to transfer the files already on there to another drive, and then reformat the hard drive, and transfer the files back onto that drive.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Before I go all reformatting, I am going to try something else first. I already have a backup of everything I have done on another drive so I am good there. Dennis wants me to try some things so I will do some experimenting tonight.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Check my thread for an update. I don't want to muddy Matt's thread up







.


----------



## BrolicBeast


Hey guys, I wanted to share the iRule control scheme that seems to really work the best.  Touch based controls work best, since I can use them without looking at the remote; the only controls that I rely on buttons for are ffwd and rew.  When controlling Jriver or watching a blu ray on the Xbox one or PS4 (rare), here’s what I use.  It seems complex, but it’s so intuitive, it becomes second nature after just one or two uses:

 

*Select/Pause/Play*—Tap Screen Once w/ One Finger

*Go Back*—Double Tap Screen w. One Finger

*Fast Forward*—button on screen

*Rewind*—button on screen

*Volume Up (5db)*—Swipe Right w/ Two Fingers

Vol*ume Up (15db)—*Swipe Up w/ Two Fingers (switch from moderate volume to reference volume)

*Volume Down (5db)—*Swipe Left w/ Two Fingers

*Volume Down (15db)—*Swipe Down w/ Two Fingers (switch from reference volume to moderate volume)

Retur*n to Home Screen*—Tap Screen w/ Two Fingers

*Navigate Right*—Swipe Left (although it seems counterintuitive on paper, this is intuitive if you've used a smartphone or tablet)

*Navigate Left*—Swipe Right

*Navigate Up*—Swipe Up

*Navigate Down*—Swipe Down

 

BTW, the Kindle Fire is, by far, the best tablet to use with JRiver.  I’m saying this without bias, as I own an iPad, an iPad Mini, and a Kindle Fire.  It’s all about the size and heft of the tablet.  The Kindle Fire has *just the right* weight to it, and the size is perfect.


----------



## ejusted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2800_100#post_24093799
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I wanted to share the iRule control scheme that seems to really work the best.  Touch based controls work best, since I can use them without looking at the remote; the only controls that I rely on buttons for are ffwd and rew.  When controlling Jriver or watching a blu ray on the Xbox one or PS4 (rare), here’s what I use.  It seems complex, but it’s so intuitive, it becomes second nature after just one or two uses:
> 
> *Select/Pause/Play*—Tap Screen Once w/ One Finger
> *Go Back*—Double Tap Screen w. One Finger
> *Fast Forward*—button on screen
> *Rewind*—button on screen
> *Volume Up (5db)*—Swipe Right w/ Two Fingers
> 
> Vol*ume Up (15db)—*Swipe Up w/ Two Fingers (switch from moderate volume to reference volume)
> *Volume Down (5db)—*Swipe Left w/ Two Fingers
> *Volume Down (15db)—*Swipe Down w/ Two Fingers (switch from reference volume to moderate volume)
> 
> Retur*n to Home Screen*—Tap Screen w/ Two Fingers
> *Navigate Right*—Swipe Left (although it seems counterintuitive on paper, this is intuitive if you've used a smartphone or tablet)
> *Navigate Left*—Swipe Right
> *Navigate Up*—Swipe Up
> *Navigate Down*—Swipe Down
> 
> 
> BTW, the Kindle Fire is, by far, the best tablet to use with JRiver.  I’m saying this without bias, as I own an iPad, an iPad Mini, and a Kindle Fire.  It’s all about the size and heft of the tablet.  The Kindle Fire has _just the right_ weight to it, and the size is perfect.




Hey man,


Can you incorporate existing apps into the iRule configuration? Most of my devices only have ir commands and no ip control yet, but may have an app that controls them. Can I incorporate that app into iRule or will I have to switch back and forth between apps?

By the way.............great system for navigating without having to physically look at the remote. One of my issues with iRule was its lack of hard buttons. This seems like it solves that problem.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejusted*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2850#post_24095961
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man,
> 
> 
> Can you incorporate existing apps into the iRule configuration? Most of my devices only have ir commands and no ip control yet, but may have an app that controls them. Can I incorporate that app into iRule or will I have to switch back and forth between apps?
> 
> By the way.............great system for navigating without having to physically look at the remote. One of my issues with iRule was its lack of hard buttons. This seems like it solves that problem.


Hey there, the only way an app can run in iRule is if it's browser-based.  For instance, JRiver has Gizmo (the phone/tablet app) and WebGizmo, which is a direct clone of Gizmo, but browser-based.  So I plug in the web address for WebGizmo, and iRule finds it and opens it up as if it were an app, but it's running within iRule.  It's really a neat feature.  

 

Hmm, if you have devices that have apps for control, then they are IP controllable--it just might take some seeeeeerious digging to find out the details.  I read some crazy stories of folks trying to control JRiver before the IP controls were loaded into the database--extreeemely complex process man. There are dedicated modules for some manufacturers--take Denon, for instance--but they don't encompass the breadth of IP controllable devices...yet.


----------



## BrolicBeast


Just saw Silver Linings Playbook--what an absolutely outstanding movie. If anyone hasn't seen it, you owe it to yourself to check it out.  There were a few times where I actually was on the edge of my seat, which is something that very few movies have done for me. There were no robots fighting; no aliens invading; no superheroes having their origin stories told.  This is a product of raw, pure human talent on the part of the directors, writers, and actors.


----------



## ejusted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2800_100#post_24107745
> 
> 
> Hey there, the only way an app can run in iRule is if it's browser-based.  For instance, JRiver has Gizmo (the phone/tablet app) and WebGizmo, which is a direct clone of Gizmo, but browser-based.  So I plug in the web address for WebGizmo, and iRule finds it and opens it up as if it were an app, but it's running within iRule.  It's really a neat feature.
> 
> 
> Hmm, if you have devices that have apps for control, then they are IP controllable--it just might take some seeeeeerious digging to find out the details.  I read some crazy stories of folks trying to control JRiver before the IP controls were loaded into the database--extreeemely complex process man. There are dedicated modules for some manufacturers--take Denon, for instance--but they don't encompass the breadth of IP controllable devices...yet.



I checked online for the hopper and I am pretty sure they don't have any ip control for it yet, even though there is an app to control it. Same goes with some of the other gear I own. If that's the case I'll probably wait until their database is a little more in depth with ip commands. My TSU already controls everything via ir and some ip. So I would only be getting a larger screen. Maybe I should wait a little longer.


----------



## Geoff4RFC

Merry Christmas brother


----------



## aldiallo

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good evening. I'm away from home, so no system demos, but my stomach is highly satiated and the interactive needs of my social-butterfly Mrs. have been met.


----------



## rsymmons

Merry Christmas Matt from the uk. Have been an admirer of your system for a long time looking forward to your many updates


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2850#post_24117651
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good evening. I'm away from home, so no system demos, but my stomach is highly satiated and the interactive needs of my social-butterfly Mrs. have been met.



I know what you're really doing: coming up with next month's avatar.


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2850#post_24107773
> 
> 
> Just saw Silver Linings Playbook--what an absolutely outstanding movie. If anyone hasn't seen it, you owe it to yourself to check it out.  There were a few times where I actually was on the edge of my seat, which is something that very few movies have done for me. There were no robots fighting; no aliens invading; no superheroes having their origin stories told.  This is a product of raw, pure human talent on the part of the directors, writers, and actors.


Wasn't too sure about this one. I had it on my Netflix list but took it off a few days ago. So you recommend adding it back on ?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsymmons*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2850#post_24120042
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas Matt from the uk. Have been an admirer of your system for a long time looking forward to your many updates


Greetings!  I hope you enjoyed a Happy Christmas across the pond! 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2850#post_24123751
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you're really doing: coming up with next month's avatar.


LOL--I do run through them rather swiftly!!!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2850#post_24125570
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't too sure about this one. I had it on my Netflix list but took it off a few days ago. So you recommend adding it back on ?


I absolutely recommend adding Silver Linings Playbook back into your Netflix list.  It's a great, great film with a believable story arc and realistic portrayals.


----------



## rsymmons

I did thank you. In fact it was the best Christmas ever!!! The wife brought me a set if Kef speakers for my system. Which only means one thing... Amp upgrade!!! But I may have to sneak that into my house somehow with out her knowing. I hope you enjoyed the holidays


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsymmons*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2850#post_24126842
> 
> 
> I did thank you. In fact it was the best Christmas ever!!! The wife brought me a set if Kef speakers for my system. Which only means one thing... Amp upgrade!!! But I may have to sneak that into my house somehow with out her knowing. I hope you enjoyed the holidays


Dude, your wife is awesome and must be celebrated for that gift! Which models did you get? 

 

My Christmas was great too!







  Although, shortly thereafter, I challenged myself in a way that I wish I hadn't.







Maybe I was high on the Christmas spirit; maybe I was feeling guilty for all that Christmas food, but I vowed in front of the Mrs. that I would not spend a single cent on building the new theater until I get in tip-top shape ( target weight is Top-Secret).  I did get my dual Submersive order in before the 2014 price-hike, but as for the room itself, I can't start building the room until I can see my abs again. 

 

How do I solve this?  I'm going to have to hire a personal trainer and really take this seriously, because the room and the funds are ready for the next theater---my only obstacle is the scale.

 

I wish I had kept my big mouth shut.


----------



## COACH2369

I like your agreement.


My wife made me a "workout" jar for our home gym. For every 30 minutes I workout, I get a dollar in the jar. Then all the money goes towards my HT habit....then when I hit my goal weight, I can double the total.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2850#post_24138940
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, your wife is awesome and must be celebrated for that gift! Which models did you get?
> 
> 
> My Christmas was great too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, shortly thereafter, I challenged myself in a way that I wish I hadn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I was high on the Christmas spirit; maybe I was feeling guilty for all that Christmas food, but I vowed in front of the Mrs. that I would not spend a single cent on building the new theater until I get in tip-top shape ( target weight is Top-Secret).  I did get my dual Submersive order in before the 2014 price-hike, but as for the room itself, I can't start building the room until I can see my abs again.
> 
> 
> How do I solve this?  I'm going to have to hire a personal trainer and really take this seriously, because the room and the funds are ready for the next theater---my only obstacle is the scale.
> 
> 
> I wish I had kept my big mouth shut.



Is this a letter or spirit of the law thing?


Think of it this way. She deserves return on _her_ investment, too. The better you take care of yourself, the better it is for her. When the goal has been achieved, I would think you'll enjoy the theater even that much more. Besides, it's not like you don't have a setup to enjoy now.


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2850#post_24138940
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, your wife is awesome and must be celebrated for that gift! Which models did you get?
> 
> 
> My Christmas was great too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, shortly thereafter, I challenged myself in a way that I wish I hadn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I was high on the Christmas spirit; maybe I was feeling guilty for all that Christmas food, but I vowed in front of the Mrs. that I would not spend a single cent on building the new theater until I get in tip-top shape ( target weight is Top-Secret).  I did get my dual Submersive order in before the 2014 price-hike, but as for the room itself, I can't start building the room until I can see my abs again.
> 
> 
> How do I solve this?  I'm going to have to hire a personal trainer and really take this seriously, because the room and the funds are ready for the next theater---my only obstacle is the scale.
> 
> 
> I wish I had kept my big mouth shut.


Hi Mate,


humm, so your lady got you too??


Piece of advise, If you still have your Xbox 360 with Kinect, grab the Nike training+ Kinect game, works really nice and start gets you back in shape in a smooth way but it will also make you sweat!!










I've been doing it for a week with session every 2 days and still have 3 weeks to for my first goal


----------



## Scout's staff

Ouch. Good luck to both of you. I'm still working on my uni-ab.


----------



## aldiallo

Happy New Year Folks!


----------



## jnnt29

Happy New Year!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2850#post_24140029
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a letter or spirit of the law thing?
> 
> 
> Think of it this way. She deserves return on *her* investment, too. The better you take care of yourself, the better it is for her. When the goal has been achieved, I would think you'll enjoy the theater even that much more. Besides, it's not like you don't have a setup to enjoy now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2850#post_24140050
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mate,
> 
> 
> humm, so your lady got you too??
> 
> 
> Piece of advise, If you still have your Xbox 360 with Kinect, grab the Nike training+ Kinect game, works really nice and start gets you back in shape in a smooth way but it will also make you sweat!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been doing it for a week with session every 2 days and still have 3 weeks to for my first goal





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scout's staff*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2850#post_24147221
> 
> 
> Ouch. Good luck to both of you. I'm still working on my uni-ab.


P90X Lean is in full effect!!!!!!!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2850#post_24148343
> 
> 
> Happy New Year Folks!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2850#post_24150270
> 
> 
> Happy New Year!


Happy New Year fellas!


----------



## BrolicBeast


Hey guys, if you're on Facebook, I created a videos page here. Just for the heck of it. lol.  Honestly, I just wanted to be able to access some videos from my phone without using my clumsy Youtube app, but I see this being a great way to share videos overall.


----------



## devotech

Liked!!


----------



## rsymmons

Haven't been on here much been absorbing the quality sound I'm getting Kht 1002.2. Running through an onkyo amp which was part of a 5.1 in a box solution. This was

purchased as a stop gap to my surround needs and budget at the time. Due to the

non capabilty of the sub, the onk came with a passive sub and I now own an active sub

hence the reason for a new amp. Can t

afford anything like your system, which is a

amazing by the way!! Have decided to stick

onkyo as I like the look and the sound of the

amps.


Fitness wise have you tried Pilate? Not sure

if you are aware of it over in the states or call

it a different name. It's essentially a core and

leg work out but can be adapted to suit your

needs. Or one of the fitness games on the x

box kinect ( rustyrocket82 for a game of cod

ghosts anyone??). Personally I have found

this to be quite effective plus it's a good

excuse to fire the ole' home theatre system.

Hope this helps a little. Russ


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2860_20#post_24176427
> 
> 
> Hey guys, if you're on Facebook, I created a videos page here. Just for the heck of it. lol.  Honestly, I just wanted to be able to access some videos from my phone without using my clumsy Youtube app, but I see this being a great way to share videos overall.



Just has a chance to like it!!! Looking forward to the new updates on the room and equipment.


----------



## BrolicBeast


TUXEDO: READY

SHOES: SHINED

BEARD: SHAPED-UP

HAIR: NONE

THEATER: LONELY FOR A COUPLE OF WEEKS.

 

SEE YOU GUYS ON THE "OTHER SIDE."


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2880#post_24191626
> 
> 
> TUXEDO: READY
> 
> SHOES: SHINED
> 
> BEARD: SHAPED-UP
> 
> HAIR: NONE
> 
> THEATER: LONELY FOR A COUPLE OF WEEKS.
> 
> 
> SEE YOU GUYS ON THE "OTHER SIDE."



I am assuming tonight is the big night? Congrats....


Good luck and enjoy the night....


----------



## BrolicBeast


Nah man....Sunday!!! Everything is ready to go!

 

Gracias Good Sir!


----------



## dharel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2880#post_24191626
> 
> 
> TUXEDO: READY
> 
> SHOES: SHINED
> 
> BEARD: SHAPED-UP
> 
> HAIR: NONE
> 
> THEATER: LONELY FOR A COUPLE OF WEEKS.
> 
> 
> SEE YOU GUYS ON THE "OTHER SIDE."



Congrats!!!!


One bit of advice. With all the chaos of the big day, make sure you and your bride take a moment to step back and take it all in together.


Most of all, enjoy!!!!


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2880#post_24191671
> 
> 
> Nah man....Sunday!!! Everything is ready to go!
> 
> 
> Gracias Good Sir!


So.... do you feel internal infrasonic bass like the type they use to build suspense/tension in movies? LOL



Congratulations and all the best!



Max


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dharel*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2880#post_24191703
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!!
> 
> 
> One bit of advice. With all the chaos of the big day, make sure you and your bride take a moment to step back and take it all in together.
> 
> 
> Most of all, enjoy!!!!



I second that part...


Plus I will add this. Make sure you guys take time to eat. We barely got to eat any of our food and we were STARVING...


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2880#post_24191728
> 
> 
> I second that part...
> 
> 
> Plus I will add this. Make sure you guys take time to eat. We barely got to eat any of our food and we were STARVING...


I'll second to that!


Matt,


Really wish you the best for this new movie you'll be starring with your lady.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2880#post_24191671
> 
> 
> Nah man....Sunday!!! Everything is ready to go!
> 
> 
> Gracias Good Sir!



If this is what I think it is, don't forget the ring.


----------



## dharel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2880#post_24191923
> 
> 
> If this is what I think it is, don't forget the ring.



That's for the best man to worry about!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2880#post_24191704
> 
> 
> 
> So.... do you feel internal infrasonic bass like the type they use to build suspense/tension in movies? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations and all the best!
> 
> 
> 
> Max


I'm getting 3Hz frequencies in my abdomen.  No rattles though


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dharel*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2880#post_24191703
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!!
> 
> 
> One bit of advice. With all the chaos of the big day, make sure you and your bride take a moment to step back and take it all in together.
> 
> 
> Most of all, enjoy!!!!


I appreciate the advice! I'll be sure to share that with the Mrs. as we devour our very own pan of vegan Macaroni and Cheese at the reception.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2880#post_24191728
> 
> 
> 
> I second that part...
> 
> 
> Plus I will add this. Make sure you guys take time to eat. We barely got to eat any of our food and we were STARVING...


 

Bro---my lady eats more than I do (she has an absurdly fast metabolism). She won't miss a single bite!!!  and neither will I!!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2880#post_24191897
> 
> 
> 
> I'll second to that!
> 
> 
> Matt,
> 
> 
> Really wish you the best for this new movie you'll be starring with your lady.


I appreciate it Al!  The Movie: Casablanca.....4!!!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2880#post_24191923
> 
> 
> 
> If this is what I think it is, don't forget the ring.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dharel*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2880#post_24191977
> 
> 
> 
> That's for the best man to worry about!!!


Got it covered fellas.







 I have a 6'2" cousin/best man that looks like Troy Polamalu w/ short hair who's responsible for the ring!


----------



## MIkeDuke

Hey Man. Have a great time on Sunday. A very big congrats to you.


----------



## audioguy

Matt:


Now you will have two significant others: The new Mrs AND your audio/home theater addiction. If you really want to enjoy the later, pay lots of attention to the former. To steal the phrase: A happy wife equals a happy life !!


Congratulations. And keep HIM first in your life and the rest will take care of itself.


Chuck


----------



## rsymmons

Congrats for Sunday wishing you all the best and happiness for the future. Enjoy it. Russ


----------



## jnnt29

Matt congratulations and enjoy you special day. JT


----------



## trenier

*Matt*


I use this forum a long time for research, and my first post goes to you.

I follow your journey in the audio-video world, and I like the passion you put on this hobby..I can't wait to see your new "Beast" Home Theater.


I wish you the very best in this special day of your life, you certainly deserve.


----------



## Nuz1

Congratulations and best wishes!'


----------



## BrolicBeast

Popping in to share a couple pics from Sunday.


My last moment as a single man:
 


My life has changed forever:
 


Ok, back to honeymoon


----------



## MIkeDuke

Great pics. And again, a big congrats to you.


----------



## Nuz1

Congratulations! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Done Deal DR

Congrats and thanks for sharing your big moment!


----------



## jenkzy56

Matt,

Here's wishing you and Mrs B. The very happiest of lives together!

Thanks for sharing your special moment here with us and I look forward to the rest of your

Journey.


Enjoy the honeymoon


----------



## prepress

Yes, congratulations on a significant event. May you discover that, even as the two become one, each one is enhanced also. One kind of freedom is perhaps given up, but a new kind will take its place.


Go for it!


----------



## pokekevin

Congrats! WAF has now become a serious factor to consider!!


----------



## Frohlich

Totally awesome pics Matt. Congrats.


BTW, your wife is way prettier than you


----------



## Bunga99

Congrats Matt! Wish you two the very best!! Awesome pics btw, you are one lucky dude - She is beautiful!!


----------



## djbluemax1

Congrats Matt!



Max


----------



## g_bartman

I now pronounce you Mr and Mrs Beast.


----------



## Waboman

Whoa! I missed the bachelor party. A big congrats, B².


----------



## audiofan1

Best upgrade you'll ever make and may it last a lifetime










Congrats


----------



## wilfredent

Congratulations bro very happy for you


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2880#post_24213498
> 
> 
> Popping in to share a couple pics from Sunday.
> 
> 
> Pic one says: "I'm still pissed that Theta did not release the Casablanca IV as of yet, what are they waiting for"
> 
> 
> 
> Pic two says: "We'll, now that this wedding thing is over, I can spend the rest of my life tweaking and upgrading my theater... I'm sooo happy, I'm crying inside"
> 
> 
> 
> Brother Brolic, Congratulation. It's a good thing to see a happy couple get married. May God keep your married strong for many years to come. Remember, put Christ first above ALL, ALL, ALL things.. Yes, that includes the Theta Casablanca IV.
> 
> 
> Genesis 2:22-24
> 
> Then the LORD God made a woman from the rib he had taken out of the man, and he brought her to the man. The man said, "This is now bone of my bones and flesh of my flesh; she shall be called 'woman, ' for she was taken out of man." For this reason a man will leave his father and mother and be united to his wife, and they will become one flesh.
> 
> 
> Proverbs 18:22
> 
> He who finds a wife finds what is good and receives favor from the LORD.
> 
> 
> Proverbs 31:10
> 
> A wife of noble character who can find? She is worth far more than rubies.
> 
> 
> Deuteronomy 24:5
> 
> If a man has recently married, he must not be sent to war or have any other duty laid on him. For one year he is to be free to stay at home and bring happiness to the wife he has married.
> 
> 
> Matthew 19:4-6
> 
> "Haven't you read," he replied, "that at the beginning the Creator 'made them male and female,' and said, 'For this reason a man will leave his father and mother and be united to his wife, and the two will become one flesh' ? So they are no longer two, but one. Therefore what God has joined together, let man not separate."


----------



## audioguy

Eph 5:25 Husbands, love your wives, just as Christ loved the church and gave himself up for her.


Congratulations: I truly wish you the best. Behind every great man is a great woman. I am sure yours fits the bill !!


----------



## kevon27

Brolic a few questions for you:


1. The color theme for your wedding, are the colors inline with REC 709 or REC 2020?

2. Did your video guy record your wedding in 4K for archiving?

3. Did your DJ go with the traditional 2.1 speaker setup?

4. Did your DJ do a proper audio calibration.

5. I hope that you did not allow the music at your wedding to be anything less that 24/96?


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2910#post_24223701
> 
> 
> Brolic a few questions for you:
> 
> 
> 1. The color theme for your wedding, are the colors inline with REC 709 or REC 2020?
> 
> 2. Did your video guy record your wedding in 4K for archiving?
> 
> 3. Did your DJ go with the traditional 2.1 speaker setup?
> 
> 4. Did your DJ do a proper audio calibration.
> 
> 5. I hope that you did not allow the music at your wedding to be anything less that 24/96?


LOL! Long live AVS!



Max


----------



## Scout's staff

Congratulations Matt. It's been a long time coming for you and the new mrs. Best of luck. Hope your honey moon "unboxing" video came out great.


----------



## wkingincharge

Thanks for sharing a few pictures of your special day with big Congrats to you both on what I consider one of the greatest things a person can experience during the life journey.


Enjoy the Honeymoon!!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2880#post_24192916
> 
> 
> Hey Man. Have a great time on Sunday. A very big congrats to you.


I had a great time bro....thanks!!!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2880#post_24194386
> 
> 
> Matt:
> 
> 
> Now you will have two significant others: The new Mrs AND your audio/home theater addiction. If you really want to enjoy the later, pay lots of attention to the former. To steal the phrase: A happy wife equals a happy life !!
> 
> 
> Congratulations. And keep HIM first in your life and the rest will take care of itself.
> 
> 
> Chuck


LOL--but alas, a happy wife does indeed equal a happy life.  I was sure to share as much at the reception as I gave my thank you speech, and the Mrs. wanted to say something.  God is at the head of our triangle (she, me, Him) and we will continue to keep him first in all things!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsymmons*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2880#post_24195619
> 
> 
> Congrats for Sunday wishing you all the best and happiness for the future. Enjoy it. Russ


Thanks Russ--'twas a superb ceremony  

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2880#post_24196141
> 
> 
> Matt congratulations and enjoy you special day. JT


Gracias JT--we absolutely enjoyed it!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trenier*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2880#post_24196347
> 
> *Matt*
> 
> 
> I use this forum a long time for research, and my first post goes to you.
> 
> I follow your journey in the audio-video world, and I like the passion you put on this hobby..I can't wait to see your new "Beast" Home Theater.
> 
> 
> I wish you the very best in this special day of your life, you certainly deserve.


 Hi there, Trenier.  I am honored that this thread has received your first post!!!  Man, the beast is slowly forming.  I have a bunch of equipment lying around, along with some new measurement equipment and some other goodies, waiting to be used.  But, wedding gifts (and my wife's furniture) are all over the place as we wait to move into te new house, so I'm sitting tight for now.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nuz1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2880#post_24196717
> 
> 
> Congratulations and best wishes!'





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nuz1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2880#post_24213636
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Thanks for sharing the pics.


Thanks Nuz!!!  You know I just *had *to share the event with my AVS Family!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Done Deal DR*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2880#post_24214099
> 
> 
> Congrats and thanks for sharing your big moment!


Thanks 3D-R!  Married life is awesome. 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jenkzy56*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2880#post_24214183
> 
> 
> Matt,
> 
> Here's wishing you and Mrs B. The very happiest of lives together!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your special moment here with us and I look forward to the rest of your
> 
> Journey.
> 
> 
> Enjoy the honeymoon


Kevin!!! Thanks a lot buddy--the honeymoon was great, and one the day we got back--I started my workout regimen. Pray for me bro **gulp**

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2880#post_24215867
> 
> 
> Yes, congratulations on a significant event. May you discover that, even as the two become one, each one is enhanced also. One kind of freedom is perhaps given up, but a new kind will take its place.
> 
> 
> Go for it!


Thanks Prepress--wise words and all are true.  The freedom of singleness was getting really *tired.  *I'm almost 30 years old, and I was ready to take the next step in life with God at the helm.  I've been blessed with an excellent woman and we will enjoy exploring our new lives together!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2880#post_24215952
> 
> 
> Congrats! WAF has now become a serious factor to consider!!


LOL--thankfully, WAF is no factor, as I've been given free reign of the basement, as long as she gets the rest of the house.  A VERY worthy tradeoff, methinks. 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frohlich*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2880#post_24216197
> 
> 
> Totally awesome pics Matt. Congrats.
> 
> 
> BTW, your wife is way prettier than you


LOLOLOLOL--I agree!!!!!  Thanks bud!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2880#post_24216671
> 
> 
> Congrats Matt! Wish you two the very best!! Awesome pics btw, you are one lucky dude - She is beautiful!!


Thanks Bunga--she's definitely a looker.  Waking up next to her is like winning the lottery every day.  She doesn't even snore!!! lol.  On a side note, I may be joining the Gold LCR club, as I'm likely going to pursue those for my surround/surround back channels!!! 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2880#post_24217615
> 
> 
> Congrats Matt!
> 
> 
> 
> Max


Thanks Max!!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g_bartman*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2880#post_24217658
> 
> 
> I now pronounce you Mr and Mrs Beast.


It's official--we have been pronounced Mr. and Mrs. Beast! May I now kiss the bride???  Yessss!!!!    What an exciting day that was!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2910#post_24217924
> 
> 
> Whoa! I missed the bachelor party. A big congrats, B².


The mighty Wabo!!!! Much to the dismay of my best man and the other groomsmen, I had no bachelor party. Tried as they did to convince me to do something "bachelor party-esque," the night before the wedding, I ate my favorite dish while listening to my favorite music tracks of all time, all while reflecting on my life as it has been, while planning life as it will be.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2910#post_24218445
> 
> 
> Best upgrade you'll ever make and may it last a lifetime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats


Thanks!  I agree--the absolute BEST upgrade a man can make!!!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilfredent*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2910#post_24219724
> 
> 
> Congratulations bro very happy for you


Thanks buddy!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2910#post_24223652
> 
> 
> Eph 5:25 Husbands, love your wives, just as Christ loved the church and gave himself up for her.
> 
> 
> Congratulations: I truly wish you the best. Behind every great man is a great woman. I am sure yours fits the bill !!


I an especially fond of that text because it draws the parallel (one that is visited later on in Revelation) of Christ as the bridegroom, and the church as His bride.  This parallel is drawn throughout much of the New Testament.  A man's love for his wife must be akin to God's character, which is, itself, love.  Raw, unfiltered love. 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2910#post_24223701
> 
> 
> Brolic a few questions for you:
> 
> 
> 1. The color theme for your wedding, are the colors inline with REC 709 or REC 2020?
> 
> 2. Did your video guy record your wedding in 4K for archiving?
> 
> 3. Did your DJ go with the traditional 2.1 speaker setup?
> 
> 4. Did your DJ do a proper audio calibration.
> 
> 5. I hope that you did not allow the music at your wedding to be anything less that 24/96?


FIRST OF ALL: LLLLL-OOOOO-LLLLLL!!!!!!!!!

 

Dude, that has got to be the funniest post I've read in years!!!  To answer your questions:

 

1. Unfortunately, the color are only inline with REC 709, although I hope to have a REC 2020-compliant theme by the time we renew our vows ten years from now!

2. 1080p only, but I did verify that it WAS 1080p.  You'd be surprised how many videographers we came across that were using 720p cameras.  They did not get the job!

3. LOL--We had no DJ.  I created a mix of the tracks that I wanted to play and merged them into one uber-long file.  Brought it to the location on a flash drive and had the A/V team load it up and hit play when appropriate.  (In NY mobster voice-->) "We don't need no stinkin' DJ!!!!!"

4. I insisted on making sure there was adequate channel separation, so reception attendees would hear individual channels.  The A/V guy wanted to play a mono signal in every speaker.  BUT THAT'S NOT HOW WE DO THINGS!!!

5. It's funny you mention that, because if there were enough 24/96 tracks out there, I would have done just that!!!  but alas, most of my favorite tracks are redbook cd quality.  Had I been thinking straight, I probably should have brought my Jriver-enabled computer to the reception so I could upsample to 24/96. 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scout's staff*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2910#post_24229499
> 
> 
> Congratulations Matt. It's been a long time coming for you and the new mrs. Best of luck. Hope your honey moon "unboxing" video came out great.


Thanks man! Oh the honeymoon unboxing video was in 8k resolution with long encoding times and a heck of a final scene.  lol. 









 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2910#post_24232371
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing a few pictures of your special day with big Congrats to you both on what I consider one of the greatest things a person can experience during the life journey.
> 
> 
> Enjoy the Honeymoon!!!!


Thanks man.  This is indeed, without a doubt, one of the greatest experiences someone can have on this Earth!


----------



## BrolicBeast


Looks like I already have a dillema: I currently own a Theta Casablanca 3HD that I want to upgrade to the Theta Casablanca 4 with Dirac room correction.  The only problem with this is the fact I recently found out that the Casablanca 4 would require me to upgrade two of my DACs. (technically, only one DAC upgrade is needed for the functional "4" upgrade, but logically two DACs since the one DAC replacement would leave me with higher quality subwoofer DACs than surround channel DACs).  This is an expensive proposition, which is leading me to consider two options:

 

1) Skip the Casablanca 4 upgrade and get a Xilica Processor (the EQ devices used by Legacy Audio for their Aeris model) to manually tune the room for results likely (hopefully) just as effective as Dirac; or

2) Sell the Theta Casablanca and put the proceeds toward a Datasat RS20i (which is also upgradable, already has Dirac and DTS Neo X, and will have Auro 3d, etc.)

3) Suck it up, upgrade the DACs, then upgrade the Casablanca to "4" status. 

 

This is a difficult decision because I absolutely love the Theta Casablanca 3HD and can't fathom sound getting any better.  From what I've read, the RS20i's DACs are technically inferior to the Thetas, so I don't want to make an upgrade to features while downgrading sound quality...but just because the RS20i's DACs are technically inferior (marginally, from what I've read), does it mean I'll actually hear enough of a difference to care?


----------



## MIkeDuke

Hey Matt. First off, is the Dirac software you buy and put on a server different from what comes on these HT products? Also, there is a point where you upgrade just for the sake of upgrading. That is when you need to take a step back. I am sure that the Casablanca that you have is an outstanding piece of gear. I can't imagine selling the Casablanca and then buying the RS20i and then learning how to use that one. I spent some time just cruising that thread and it does seem like a very difficult machine to setup. I don't know how hard the Casablanca was but at least at this point, you know how to do it. If you really want Dirac, I would probably save up and upgrade the Dacs so you can do it. But I would only do that after you get your projector and hopefully get a demo of Dirac so you can really hear what it's like.


I don't know anything about that external EQ. If you did that then I would definitely hire someone like Kieth Yates comes to mind. I don't know who else could do that. I think the external EQ would need to be professionally done TBH.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2910#post_24254448
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> The mighty Wabo!!!! Much to the dismay of my best man and the other groomsmen, I had no bachelor party. Tried as they did to convince me to do something "bachelor party-esque," the night before the wedding, I ate my favorite dish while listening to my favorite music tracks of all time, all while reflecting on my life as it has been, while planning life as it will be.



Hey there, B².


Of all the home theaters, in all the towns, in all the world, she walks into mine. For you Casablanca owners. Get it?










Sounds like you had the best bachelor party of all. Well done.


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2910#post_24254700
> 
> 
> Looks like I already have a dillema: I currently own a Theta Casablanca 3HD that I want to upgrade to the Theta Casablanca 4 with Dirac room correction.  The only problem with this is the fact I recently found out that the Casablanca 4 would require me to upgrade two of my DACs. (technically, only one DAC upgrade is needed for the functional "4" upgrade, but logically two DACs since the one DAC replacement would leave me with higher quality subwoofer DACs than surround channel DACs).  This is an expensive proposition, which is leading me to consider two options:
> 
> 
> 1) Skip the Casablanca 4 upgrade and get a Xilica Processor (the EQ devices used by Legacy Audio for their Aeris model) to manually tune the room for results likely (hopefully) just as effective as Dirac; or
> 
> 2) Sell the Theta Casablanca and put the proceeds toward a Datasat RS20i (which is also upgradable, already has Dirac and DTS Neo X, and will have Auro 3d, etc.)
> 
> 3) Suck it up, upgrade the DACs, then upgrade the Casablanca to "4" status.
> 
> 
> This is a difficult decision because I absolutely love the Theta Casablanca 3HD and can't fathom sound getting any better.  From what I've read, the RS20i's DACs are technically inferior to the Thetas, so I don't want to make an upgrade to features while downgrading sound quality...but just because the RS20i's DACs are technically inferior (marginally, from what I've read), does it mean I'll actually hear enough of a difference to care?



Stop.. I think you are not thinking straight.

1. Room correction via DSP should be an after thought especially when you can build a room from scratch for home theater use. With proper design and planning and use of traps and diffusers, EQ should be used sparingly.

2. Neo X, Auro 3d, Atmos, etc. think about this, how many 7.1 blu-ray disc are being released compared to 5.1? Not a lot. 7.1 has been out of years, yet its penetration in the home is still limited. Don't get caught up the these surround technology which are really for Commercial theater use and most like not see the light of day in the home.


I say get your theater up and running first with what you have. You may not have to do any upgrades to the 3HD.

Spend your money on a high quality AT screen and projector (4K).


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2910#post_24255103
> 
> 
> Hey Matt. First off, is the Dirac software you buy and put on a server different from what comes on these HT products? Also, there is a point where you upgrade just for the sake of upgrading. That is when you need to take a step back. I am sure that the Casablanca that you have is an outstanding piece of gear. I can't imagine selling the Casablanca and then buying the RS20i and then learning how to use that one. I spent some time just cruising that thread and it does seem like a very difficult machine to setup. I don't know how hard the Casablanca was but at least at this point, you know how to do it. If you really want Dirac, I would probably save up and upgrade the Dacs so you can do it. But I would only do that after you get your projector and hopefully get a demo of Dirac so you can really hear what it's like.
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about that external EQ. If you did that then I would definitely hire someone like Kieth Yates comes to mind. I don't know who else could do that. I think the external EQ would need to be professionally done TBH.



Hey Mike, after making this post, I spoke to someone who heard both the Theta CB4 and the RS20i at CES and we talked for an hour on the differences between the two. Bottom line is, I'm going to keep the Theta and upgrade it to CB4 status. The Theta is more technically accurate, sonically, while the RS20i features, while vast, don't really justify the extra $ I'd have to pay...especially when the sound wouldn't be as good as the Theta.


Dennis know how to program the Xilica processors btw. I can't even fathom how to even begin such a fine-tuming process.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2910#post_24255416
> 
> 
> Hey there, B².
> 
> 
> Of all the home theaters, in all the towns, in all the world, she walks into mine. For you Casablanca owners. Get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you had the best bachelor party of all. Well done.



Lol, interestingly, I've never seen the movie "Casablanca." (lol--I know, I know). Ah yes indeed, 'twas the best one I could have imagined!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2910#post_24266370
> 
> 
> Stop.. I think you are not thinking straight.
> 
> 1. Room correction via DSP should be an after thought especially when you can build a room from scratch for home theater use. With proper design and planning and use of traps and diffusers, EQ should be used sparingly.
> 
> 2. Neo X, Auro 3d, Atmos, etc. think about this, how many 7.1 blu-ray disc are being released compared to 5.1? Not a lot. 7.1 has been out of years, yet its penetration in the home is still limited. Don't get caught up the these surround technology which are really for Commercial theater use and most like not see the light of day in the home.
> 
> 
> I say get your theater up and running first with what you have. You may not have to do any upgrades to the 3HD.
> 
> Spend your money on a high quality AT screen and projector (4K).



Kevon, you are right on all counts and I definitely appreciate the input. Building the room to sound great is much more of a priority than enabling EQ. I had the Tneta CB3 boxed up and was supposed to send it in before the wedding; however, there's Ben some kind of delay, so Friday, I took it back out of its box, hooked It up again, and did some demos..lithos time with my new Submersive HP's, and you know what? This Theta/Triad/Seaton combo blew my mind so much that I'm considering skipping the CB4 upgrade altogether. As long as my next room is designed righ, acoustically (thinking about getting a visacoustic model done), then--as you said--EQ should be an afterthought.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2910#post_24267162
> 
> 
> then--as you said--EQ should be an afterthought.



Let me share a bit of a different perspective. I have a very good friend who has the very best room I have ever heard/seen. A complete room within a room, designed and built by some of the very best room acousticians you can imagine. Without room correction, it sound incredible. But with it (Dirac), the sonics advance many steps. It's your room and your money, but in my opinion (and over 20 years of experience with many room correction products), digital room correction is more than an afterthought. In my previous room, the bass FR did not change much with DRC but bass ringing was greatly reduced with room correction (in that case, Audyssey)


One more thing. I don't care how good the room is, without DRC, the chance of having the surround speakers FR match the fronts is slim. DRC will make all speakers have similar FR and greatly enhance the envelopment experience.


The good news on keeping the Theta iswhen budget allows, you can have the best of all worlds.


----------



## kevon27

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raAyF5ksbkk 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2910#post_24268121
> 
> 
> Let me share a bit of a different perspective. I have a very good friend who has the very best room I have ever heard/seen. A complete room within a room, designed and built by some of the very best room acousticians you can imagine. Without room correction, it sound incredible. But with it (Dirac), the sonics advance many steps. It's your room and your money, but in my opinion (and over 20 years of experience with many room correction products), digital room correction is more than an afterthought. In my previous room, the bass FR did not change much with DRC but bass ringing was greatly reduced with room correction (in that case, Audyssey)
> 
> 
> One more thing. I don't care how good the room is, without DRC, the chance of having the surround speakers FR match the fronts is slim. DRC will make all speakers have similar FR and greatly enhance the envelopment experience.
> 
> 
> The good news on keeping the Theta iswhen budget allows, you can have the best of all worlds.


Part 1 (51:00)






Part2


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2910#post_24267162
> 
> 
> Hey Mike, after making this post, I spoke to someone who heard both the Theta CB4 and the RS20i at CES and we talked for an hour on the differences between the two. Bottom line is, I'm going to keep the Theta and upgrade it to CB4 status. The Theta is more technically accurate, sonically, while the RS20i features, while vast, don't really justify the extra $ I'd have to pay...especially when the sound wouldn't be as good as the Theta.
> 
> 
> Dennis know how to program the Xilica processors btw. I can't even fathom how to even begin such a fine-tuming process.


TBH, I am glad to hear that you will stick with the Casablanca. Although I am not familiar with that Xilica processor, I did look it up quickly and it does look like a cool piece of gear. I have seen other high end systems with external processors or EQ's so I am sure your system once fully setup will be fantastic. Looking forward to seeing the room take shape.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2910#post_24268121
> 
> 
> 
> Let me share a bit of a different perspective. I have a very good friend who has the very best room I have ever heard/seen. A complete room within a room, designed and built by some of the very best room acousticians you can imagine. Without room correction, it sound incredible. But with it (Dirac), the sonics advance many steps. It's your room and your money, but in my opinion (and over 20 years of experience with many room correction products), digital room correction is more than an afterthought. In my previous room, the bass FR did not change much with DRC but bass ringing was greatly reduced with room correction (in that case, Audyssey)
> 
> 
> One more thing. I don't care how good the room is, without DRC, the chance of having the surround speakers FR match the fronts is slim. DRC will make all speakers have similar FR and greatly enhance the envelopment experience.
> 
> 
> The good news on keeping the Theta iswhen budget allows, you can have the best of all worlds.


I probably should not have used the word “afterthought” as I will need some level of correction—particularly since I’ll be using an AT screen.  What I want to do is treat the room so well, that I get uncorrected measurements that rival those of some corrected rooms.  Once that foundation is laid, I can apply Room EQ (hopefully Dirac) as necessary!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2910#post_24271300
> 
> 
> 
> TBH, I am glad to hear that you will stick with the Casablanca. Although I am not familiar with that Xilica processor, I did look it up quickly and it does look like a cool piece of gear. I have seen other high end systems with external processors or EQ's so I am sure your system once fully setup will be fantastic. Looking forward to seeing the room take shape.


The xilica is pretty cool. it allows for EQ in real-time, as you listen.  I haven't heard it in person, but I've heard a very close competitor that made a device that did the exact same thing.  I'll be skipping the Xilica and getting the Casablanca 4 Upgrade though--I'm just waiting for an update on the Casablancea IV delay.  There are a few out in the wild, but regular production hasn't taken place yet (which I don't mind; I'd rather wait a little bit and get done *right,* than to be sending my unit in for bug fixes in a couple of months.

 

BTW--last night, the wife thought someone was in our house as we watched *The Hurt Locker. * The imaging just in the front soundstage of a living room with lots of boxes in it (prepping to move) was outstanding.  I can't wait to get the system up and running. I need to secure four InWall Triad Gold LCRs to round out the surround channels in the theater.


----------



## pcweber111

Hey I'm late to the party. Congrats Matt, I wish you and the misses the best! Enjoy the audio system now because it's all down hill from here lol.


----------



## kevon27

Hey brolic, just want to add a little more confusion to your decision making..

Skip the Casablanca 4 and go with ADA Cinema Reference Mach and trinnov


----------



## kevon27

Hey, why waist money on the Theta when you are going to be using it for Home theater processing and you'll have the speakers behind the screen? You could go with a cheaper but damn good option like the Anthem D2v 3D
 


The Anthem room correction is highly respected


Brolic, you should think doing a separate setup for 2 channel listening.

You can do the Legacy AERIS with the Theta Generation VIII Series 3 pre/amp dac and Citadel 1.5 monoblocks.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2910#post_24272592
> 
> 
> Hey brolic, just want to add a little more confusion to your decision making..
> 
> Skip the Casablanca 4 and go with ADA Cinema Reference Mach and trinnov


Ha!  dude, I cannot--now, or ever--afford the ADA Reference.  If I remember correctly, that's a $40k machine.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2910#post_24272668
> 
> 
> Hey, why waist money on the Theta when you are going to be using it for Home theater processing and you'll have the speakers behind the screen? You could go with a cheaper but damn good option like the Anthem D2v 3D
> 
> 
> 
> The Anthem room correction is highly respected
> 
> 
> Brolic, you should think doing a separate setup for 2 channel listening.
> 
> You can do the Legacy AERIS with the Theta Generation VIII Series 3 pre/amp dac and Citadel 1.5 monoblocks.


Let me say that in my personal opinion, I believe the Theta Casablanca is the better processor.  ARC is definitely respected, but based on my research the countless thread pages I've read on both devices (i very carefully considered the Anthem as well), I'm willing to bet Dirac can at least match (if not exceed) the capabilities of ARC.  Perhaps Audioguy (Chuck) can weigh in here, as he uses Dirac and perhaps he's used ARC in the past, although I don't know for sure.

 

I'll be honest--I think the Theta Gen VIII, at only two channels, is a huge waste of money misallocation of resources.  I'm sure folks who own it (or can afford it--I know I can't,) might feel differently.  I can think of a few better ways to spend $13k....like a Trinnov MC for re-mapping, but that's skewed toward my priorities.

 

Ah, the Aeris--that's a possibility, technically speaking--but timeline wise, we'd be talking 2015 unless I sold my Triad Platinums, which I don't want to do.  If i did go the Aeris route, Honestly, I'd probably use an XLR splitter on the Right and left outputs from the Theta, run to a different room.  I use iRule RS-232 over my home network to control the Theta, so it wouldn't matter which room it's in.

 

...BUT...and this is a big one.....the question looms--should the funds that would go to an Aeris go into the theater instead?  I mean, we're talking a Sony 1100ES for a few thousand more, and I already have great speakers.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2910#post_24271711
> 
> 
> Hey I'm late to the party. Congrats Matt, I wish you and the misses the best! Enjoy the audio system now because it's all down hill from here lol.


Thanks buddy!  No no no...'tis all uphill from here!!!  The Mrs. is on board with this hobby!!!  do you know what she told me the other day?  My darling wife said: *"I can't wait for your theater to be finished so you can have your AVS buddies over.  The ones I've met so far are awesome!"*

 

What a great gal.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Got you on the CB4 upgrade. Having two separate rooms is idea for HT and 2ch listening. But, I am of the opinion that if done right, you can do both in one room. In Craig's room it sounds great. He likes to listen to his music in his MC modes but I twisted his arm and the Triad Plats + SubMerives by themselves really sounded great. He has a fantastic center sound stage. I also know that I shouldn't toot my own horn but 2ch in my room also sounds very good. I am really impressed sometimes at the sound stage I get even in my small room.


Now of course if you want, or can do 2 rooms, by all means do it. As I said, many people say it's the way to go. But I know of a few really high end systems on Agon that are probably used for both so as I said, it can be done. You really seem to have your heart set on that Sony projector. If so, then that's what I would do. That way you have no "what if" in your head and 2ch will still sound great with that processor and speakers. I don't know if you are having you new room professionally designed but with a pre-amp as advanced as the CB4, have you thought about an outsider who specializes in calibration to come and "tune" your room? In your video you posted on the CBIII you seem to have done a very nice job on your own. But with something that complex, maybe a "pro" would be worth looking into. Some one with all the gear needed to do the measurements and set the crossovers and distances just right? Or is the new RC in the CB4 good enough to where you think you could do it on your own. I am just asking







. Your gear is at the apex and I only want you to get the best out of it? Is this a professionally designed room? Or are you doing all of the work yourself.


Anyway, whatever you decide, I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2910#post_24273676
> 
> 
> Got you on the CB4 upgrade. Having two separate rooms is idea for HT and 2ch listening. But, I am of the opinion that if done right, you can do both in one room. In Craig's room it sounds great. He likes to listen to his music in his MC modes but I twisted his arm and the Triad Plats + SubMerives by themselves really sounded great. He has a fantastic center sound stage. I also know that I shouldn't toot my own horn but 2ch in my room also sounds very good. I am really impressed sometimes at the sound stage I get even in my small room.
> 
> 
> Now of course if you want, or can do 2 rooms, by all means do it. As I said, many people say it's the way to go. But I know of a few really high end systems on Agon that are probably used for both so as I said, it can be done. You really seem to have your heart set on that Sony projector. If so, then that's what I would do. That way you have no "what if" in your head and 2ch will still sound great with that processor and speakers. I don't know if you are having you new room professionally designed but with a pre-amp as advanced as the CB4, have you thought about an outsider who specializes in calibration to come and "tune" your room? In your video you posted on the CBIII you seem to have done a very nice job on your own. But with something that complex, maybe a "pro" would be worth looking into. Some one with all the gear needed to do the measurements and set the crossovers and distances just right? Or is the new RC in the CB4 good enough to where you think you could do it on your own. I am just asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Your gear is at the apex and I only want you to get the best out of it? Is this a professionally designed room? Or are you doing all of the work yourself.
> 
> 
> Anyway, whatever you decide, I can't wait to see the finished product.


I’m going to do everything in my power to fit it all in one room. The Platinums are superb for both music and movies.  My heart isn’t totally set on the Sony 4k’s anymore—the fact that the UHD specification hasn’t been finalized (4:4:4 anyone?) means I won’t mind waiting for this years models.  That being said, I care more about audio than video (although video is VERY important as well) so if I do find the theater ready as early as I *hope* it will be, and find myself with enough left over for the Sony 600ES, then even without the 4:4:4 capability, I’ll definitely be scooping one up. But, if theater construction gets delayed longer than I’d like—then I’ll wait for CEDIA this year.   I’m ready to get the room done.

 

I do plan on having a professional do some level of design.  I’m going to get an acoustical model cone by a professional company (probably Visacoustic, based on positive remarks from Kris Deering and Frohlich), and will take that model either to them or another professional treatment organization so I get perfect positioning.  Dirac is very highly regarded in the room correction circles and is one of those things that is best for me to learn myself since I tweak and change things all the time.  I have XTZ Room Analyzer II Pro and will be doing real time measurements running consistently in the background as I run and configure Dirac, as a check & balance for fine-tuning.


----------



## MIkeDuke

That all sounds good. If you can wait on the 4k stuff, and you mentioned that you care a little more about audio, then I would focus on audio. I give you, and Craig, and Dennis a lot of Credit for having the bravery and ability to setup systems that use EQ systems on your own. There is no way I have that much confidence







. I am sure Dirac is a great product. I am not one who likes to mess with stuff. Once it is set, I just want to forget about it. It sounds like you are doing some good planing.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2910#post_24276870
> 
> 
> That all sounds good. If you can wait on the 4k stuff, and you mentioned that you care a little more about audio, then I would focus on audio. I give you, and Craig, and Dennis a lot of Credit for having the bravery and ability to setup systems that use EQ systems on your own. There is no way I have that much confidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am sure Dirac is a great product. I am not one who likes to mess with stuff. Once it is set, I just want to forget about it. It sounds like you are doing some good planing.


Yeah man, audio is definitely the main focus right now.  In an interesting turn of events, I may be able to get my hands on a demo DP Titan Reference for the price of a Sony 600ES.  Considering the lack of UHD spec finalization, I may need to jump on that opportunity so UHD may be off in the horizon for me. I used to think of myself as a “set-it-and-forget-it” guy, but I’m always changing things and I realized that I’m a tweaker!

 

BTW, have all your Jriver woes been solved?


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2910#post_24281439
> 
> 
> Yeah man, audio is definitely the main focus right now.  In an interesting turn of events, I may be able to get my hands on a demo DP Titan Reference for the price of a Sony 600ES.  Considering the lack of UHD spec finalization, I may need to jump on that opportunity so UHD may be off in the horizon for me. I used to think of myself as a “set-it-and-forget-it” guy, but I’m always changing things and I realized that I’m a tweaker!
> 
> *BTW, have all your Jriver woes been solved?*


I don't know much about the Titan brand but I have seen it talked about. It seems like a mighty fine projector. I think that would vault you into reference video for sure. As far as my Jriver woes, I thought they were fixed but not as much as I had hoped. I watched the intro to The Day After Tomorrow which is a DVD rip. Wow did that intro look really bad. Very choppy. It seemed to catch up and get better as the intro moved along and then it was somewhat O.K. But when it switched scenes it happened a bit again. Some movies look better then others for some reason. Once it has time to "settle" it gets better but then at some points it is very noticeable. There is nothing more I can do and I really really don't want to buy every thing over again so I think I will just live with it. It ends up being maybe about 100 dvd's I am putting on and then the rest are going to be all BR. I know if Craig or you or Dennis were to try and live with it, it would be impossible for you guys to do so. But I am just going to deal with it and hope that it's not horrible on every single DVD I put on. I mean, some do look better then others but you can still see the judder. Oh well. There is nothing I can do about it. I think I will just get used to it. I have limitations on my video like a small screen so this is just one more.


Anyway, enough of my complaining. I hope you get your system up and running and looking great. I am sure it will.


----------



## Shift




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2910#post_24254700
> 
> 
> I absolutely love the Theta Casablanca 3HD and can't fathom sound getting any better.  From what I've read, the RS20i's DACs are technically inferior to the Thetas, so I don't want to make an upgrade to features while downgrading sound quality...but just because the RS20i's DACs are technically inferior (marginally, from what I've read), does it mean I'll actually hear enough of a difference to care?




Such a tuff path to take







. IMHO and from a $'s stand point I say stick with the Theta as you seem to be very happy with it. You can read that the RS20i's has better dac's but you would only be the one to know







. I say if you could request to demo one for a few days from your dealer before plunging and selling off the Theta then try it before you commit (if you can)










BTW.... congrats on being hitched, your wedding pictures are awesome!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2910#post_24281494
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about the Titan brand but I have seen it talked about. It seems like a mighty fine projector. I think that would vault you into reference video for sure. As far as my Jriver woes, I thought they were fixed but not as much as I had hoped. I watched the intro to The Day After Tomorrow which is a DVD rip. Wow did that intro look really bad. Very choppy. It seemed to catch up and get better as the intro moved along and then it was somewhat O.K. But when it switched scenes it happened a bit again. Some movies look better then others for some reason. Once it has time to "settle" it gets better but then at some points it is very noticeable. There is nothing more I can do and I really really don't want to buy every thing over again so I think I will just live with it. It ends up being maybe about 100 dvd's I am putting on and then the rest are going to be all BR. I know if Craig or you or Dennis were to try and live with it, it would be impossible for you guys to do so. But I am just going to deal with it and hope that it's not horrible on every single DVD I put on. I mean, some do look better then others but you can still see the judder. Oh well. There is nothing I can do about it. I think I will just get used to it. I have limitations on my video like a small screen so this is just one more.
> 
> 
> Anyway, enough of my complaining. I hope you get your system up and running and looking great. I am sure it will.


the titan line is made my a company called Digital Projection; the Titan Reference is a monster projector. They make some BOSS projectors man. This one I'm looking at was used in Sorry about the DVDs--although, given that DVD is about to be two formats behind, it's probably best to slowly move away from the DVDs and focus solely on Blu Rays.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shift*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2910#post_24314380
> 
> 
> 
> Such a tuff path to take
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . IMHO and from a $'s stand point I say stick with the Theta as you seem to be very happy with it. You can read that the RS20i's has better dac's but you would only be the one to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I say if you could request to demo one for a few days from your dealer before plunging and selling off the Theta then try it before you commit (if you can)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.... congrats on being hitched, your wedding pictures are awesome!


Thanks for the input and the congrats are much appreciated   'tis a wonderful time in the Brolic household! I'm definitely keeping the Theta.  It's just too great of a processor to let go of.  The RS20i's DACs are actually a hair less potent than the Theta's DACs.  I demoed the RS20i and was very impressed with what it did with the Seaton Catalysts, but I believe the Theta is the better machine.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2910#post_24325288
> 
> 
> the titan line is made my a company called Digital Projection; the Titan Reference is a monster projector. They make some BOSS projectors man. This one I'm looking at was used in Sorry about the DVDs--although, given that DVD is about to be two formats behind, it's probably best to slowly move away from the DVDs and focus solely on Blu Rays.


That's why I am only going to put BR's on the server ( I have over 200 movies on the server and the majority of them are BR). I have many DVD's that I like but not enough to buy again. I already whittled down my collection so my regular DVD collection is not as big as it was. Also, as time goes by, DVD's that I don't have on the server may end up on there as BR at some point if I really like them. The Titan does see, like a monster. I have no doubt that it will through a great looking picture on whatever size screen you end up with. I am still looking forward to seeing your room come to fruition.


----------



## BrolicBeast


InWall Gold LCRs for surround duty have been ordered!  They will be placed in columns.  Soon, the speaker journey shall be complete!  I plan to wire for Auro 3D and Dolby Atmos (using different color speaker wire)--when the time comes, hopefully--it'll be as simple as putting the speakers where they need to go!

 

After the HT speaker journey is over, the Legacy Aeris pursuit shall commence for the music room!!!

 

Also, a Silver Oppo 105D should be arriving any day now. I plan to get the power supply upgraded "after-market" style.  Not sure which route I'll take just yet. With the entire basement dedicated to A/V, the Oppo's simultaneously live outputs will prove most beneficial.  SABRE 32 DACs through XLR straight to monoblocks in the music room down the hall (100% Jriver volume control, no processor); RCA to the "Lobby" Area; and HDMI in the Theater.

 

BTW, I've mastered the art of Previews before a movie, so I'll have current pre-views before each screening.  As move-in date approaches, I'm struggling to contain myself.  When we get the keys.....I know exactly where I'm going FIRST! To the basement to lay the framework for SkyNet The Beast, Unleashed.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Sounds good Matt. Can't wait to see some pics of the room coming together. What gear, besides the Aeris are you thinking about for your music room.


----------



## BrolicBeast


Hey Mike, I can't wait to post some pics of the space! I plan to grab a pair of *Theta Prometheus* amps for the dedicated listening room IF I can afford it after the dust settles.  The Emotiva XPR-1’s would be my first choice, but due to where the listening room is located, in relation to the electrical panel, I’d have to cut holes in every single room of the newly constructed home in order to get the 20 Amp circuits into the room, which isn’t an option.  Even I wanted to do that, the Mrs. won’t allow it.  She already is a bit upset about the fact I threw away the finished basement option we paid for in order to facilitate the theater build.

 

With regards to speakers, although I definitely am going to go Legacy, I’m now battling between the Aeris *or……* another pair of Legacy Focus SE’s.  I’m completely in love with the dual AMT design.  I visited a buddy of mine on Sunday who has Legacy Focus SE’s with the dual AMT and I experienced a nice trip down memory lane regarding how amazing they sound.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Big Theta's. That should be nice. Are you going to use a dedicated pre-amp or are you going to somehow use your computer. I am assuming that you will use media from your server and Jriver to run the 2ch room as well? The Focus SE's would be more cost effective for sure. And that might make getting the Prometheus a bit easier. I am sure that would also be a killer setup. Even not setup properly, the Legacy speakers were my favorite that I heard at the one GTG. I think they were the Focus.


----------



## audioguy

So what are the dimensions of the 2 channel room??


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2940#post_24341871
> 
> 
> Hey Mike, I can't wait to post some pics of the space! I plan to grab a pair of _Theta Prometheus_ amps for the dedicated listening room IF I can afford it after the dust settles.  The Emotiva XPR-1’s would be my first choice, but due to where the listening room is located, in relation to the electrical panel, I’d have to cut holes in every single room of the newly constructed home in order to get the 20 Amp circuits into the room, which isn’t an option.  Even I wanted to do that, the Mrs. won’t allow it.  She already is a bit upset about the fact I threw away the finished basement option we paid for in order to facilitate the theater build.
> 
> 
> With regards to speakers, although I definitely am going to go Legacy, I’m now battling between the Aeris _or……_ another pair of Legacy Focus SE’s.  I’m completely in love with the dual AMT design.  I visited a buddy of mine on Sunday who has Legacy Focus SE’s with the dual AMT and I experienced a nice trip down memory lane regarding how amazing they sound.



Of course, the Focus would make it easier to pay off the bills from the wedding and honeymoon (if any), since it costs less. Plus, you don't need outlets to plug them in. And they'll sound _really_ good.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeduke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2940#post_24342099
> 
> 
> Big Theta's. That should be nice. Are you going to use a dedicated pre-amp or are you going to somehow use your computer. I am assuming that you will use media from your server and Jriver to run the 2ch room as well? The Focus SE's would be more cost effective for sure. And that might make getting the Prometheus a bit easier. I am sure that would also be a killer setup. Even not setup properly, the Legacy speakers were my favorite that I heard at the one GTG. I think they were the Focus.



Yeah, those were Focus SE's you heard at that g2g. Pre amp will likely be the Theta with a split xlr cable to the listening room, although anything can change between now and then. 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2940#post_24343375
> 
> 
> So what are the dimensions of the 2 channel room??



Not sure yet: there are three unclaimed rooms I can use. 1) 27x10, 2) 14x10, or 3) 11x12. I'll probably measure with xtz pro in all three and pick the one with the best baseline response.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2940#post_24343949
> 
> 
> Yeah, those were Focus SE's you heard at that g2g. Pre amp will likely be the Theta with a split xlr cable to the listening room, although anything can change between now and then.


Sweet that would be some 2ch setup.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2940#post_24343901
> 
> 
> Of course, the Focus would make it easier to pay off the bills from the wedding and honeymoon (if any), since it costs less. Plus, you don't need outlets to plug them in. And they'll sound _really_ good.



No bills left...but still recovering, somewhat. The Focus SE's were just so sweet. I wonder how much of an improvement the Aeris are, sonically. Much to ponder.


----------



## audioguy

Matt:


Once upon a time I had 2 rooms: HT and 2 channel (Wilson in the 2 channel room and Snell in the theater). Then one day I had an ah-ha moment and calculated all of the money I had in both rooms with treatment, power conditioners, speakers, wires, etc. etc. etc. As a result, I converted the 2 channel room (with some modifications to the room treatment) to a dual purpose room sold almost everything and ended up with a much, much better system.


Were there some compromises since (in theory) a two channel room and a HT room have different treatment requirements? Maybe. But with the improvement in all components, the resultant sound was easily better than either of the previous rooms. If, on the other hand, money is no object, then one could easily create two separate over-the-top listening spaces.


With the way you seem to think things through, I am sure you played this head game but I am curious what you thought you would be giving up by having one super room versus two really nice rooms?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2940#post_24344663
> 
> 
> Matt:
> 
> 
> Once upon a time I had 2 rooms: HT and 2 channel (Wilson in the 2 channel room and Snell in the theater). Then one day I had an ah-ha moment and calculated all of the money I had in both rooms with treatment, power conditioners, speakers, wires, etc. etc. etc. As a result, I converted the 2 channel room (with some modifications to the room treatment) to a dual purpose room sold almost everything and ended up with a much, much better system.
> 
> 
> Were there some compromises since (in theory) a two channel room and a HT room have different treatment requirements? Maybe. But with the improvement in all components, the resultant sound was easily better than either of the previous rooms. If, on the other hand, money is no object, then one could easily create two separate over-the-top listening spaces.
> 
> 
> With the way you seem to think things through, I am sure you played this head game but I am curious what you thought you would be giving up by having one super room versus two really nice rooms?



Hey Chuck, yup, I've definitely given it much thought, and I'm going to make no compromises at all! The source theater gear will be the only gear for both rooms. I'm going to have long xlr runs (via splitter) from the Theta in the theater room to the listening room. I'm an iRule user so with its ip control of Jriver, RS-232 control of the Theta and Oppo 105D, I'll be able to save one Dirac profile for the listening room and one profile for the theater room and program for each room (I freaking love the unlimited macro capability). The only items I'll need to spend money on the second room are speakers, treatments, and possibly amps (unless I can find a high-end speaker selector, in which case, I'd use the theater amps to power the listening room too),Two birds, one stone!


----------



## BrolicBeast


For anyone interested in a great deal, I'm selling this gear for a friend of mine: Two Hsu VTF-15H subwoofers AND an Emotiva XPA-5 amplifier for $1599.


----------



## audioguy

Well you certainly seem to be optimizing the use of your components but I'm still curious what you believe you would be giving up with ONLY







having a single combined music/HT space.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2940#post_24343970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No bills left...but still recovering, somewhat. The Focus SE's were just so sweet. I wonder how much of an improvement the Aeris are, sonically. Much to ponder.



Yes. Either one is plenty of speaker, but is the difference/improvement worth the additional $8000-$9000? That would be the big one for me.


----------



## DMark1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2940#post_24341871
> 
> 
> ....with regards to speakers, although I definitely am going to go Legacy, I’m now battling between the Aeris _or……_ another pair of Legacy Focus SE’s.  I’m completely in love with the dual AMT design.  I visited a buddy of mine on Sunday who has Legacy Focus SE’s with the dual AMT and I experienced a nice trip down memory lane regarding how amazing they sound.



Matt, you are already familiar with the Focus SEs, so you know how good they sound... that said, the Aeris really is on another level entirely. The Aeris has a much more refined sound, with finer detail and more texture throughout the bass, mids and highs. The Xilica processor is part of that refinement, and by using DSP to tune the speaker's response to the room, it allows you to hear more of the inner micro-details of a fine recording. Besides the DSP processor, the Aeris' midrange drivers are unique and Bill believes them to be an improvement over the dual 7" silver graphite mids in the Focus SEs. The Aeris mids also offer more piston area, and even lower distortion.


If you only listened to heavy metal or rap, id say stick with the Focus SE, but i know your taste is more refined than that. I may be biased, but i think you would really appreciate the Aeris!


----------



## eliwankenobi

May I also add to demo the WhisperXDs?


They are nothing short of amazing


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2940#post_24350386
> 
> 
> Matt, you are already familiar with the Focus SEs, so you know how good they sound... that said, the Aeris really is on another level entirely. The Aeris has a much more refined sound, with finer detail and more texture throughout the bass, mids and highs. The Xilica processor is part of that refinement, and by using DSP to tune the speaker's response to the room, it allows you to hear more of the inner micro-details of a fine recording. Besides the DSP processor, the Aeris' midrange drivers are unique and Bill believes them to be an improvement over the dual 7" silver graphite mids in the Focus SEs. The Aeris mids also offer more piston area, and even lower distortion.
> 
> 
> If you only listened to heavy metal or rap, id say stick with the Focus SE, but i know your taste is more refined than that. I may be biased, but i think you would really appreciate the Aeris!




Can you explain that the following lines below actually mean???? How do you measure texture in the bass region?


"The Aeris has a much more refined sound, with finer detail and more texture throughout the bass, mids and highs."

"The Xilica processor is part of that refinement, and by using DSP to tune the speaker's response to the room, it allows you to hear more of the inner micro-details of a fine recording."


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2940#post_24347008
> 
> 
> Well you certainly seem to be optimizing the use of your components but I'm still curious what you believe you would be giving up with ONLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> having a single combined music/HT space.


The only thing I'd be giving up is my dream "music listening" experience.  I'd like to be able to open a window, or read a book comfortably while I listen.  Don't get me wrong--if I find myself in a position where I absolutely can't afford the second room, I'll be perfectly happy with using the one room for all purposes...but if the option is there, I hope to take advantage of it. 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2940#post_24349401
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Either one is plenty of speaker, but is the difference/improvement worth the additional $8000-$9000? That would be the big one for me.


 

That's what I'm thinking--the price difference is huge and I'm not sure the performance gap is commensurate.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2940#post_24350386
> 
> 
> 
> Matt, you are already familiar with the Focus SEs, so you know how good they sound... that said, the Aeris really is on another level entirely. The Aeris has a much more refined sound, with finer detail and more texture throughout the bass, mids and highs. The Xilica processor is part of that refinement, and by using DSP to tune the speaker's response to the room, it allows you to hear more of the inner micro-details of a fine recording. Besides the DSP processor, the Aeris' midrange drivers are unique and Bill believes them to be an improvement over the dual 7" silver graphite mids in the Focus SEs. The Aeris mids also offer more piston area, and even lower distortion.
> 
> 
> If you only listened to heavy metal or rap, id say stick with the Focus SE, but i know your taste is more refined than that. I may be biased, but i think you would really appreciate the Aeris!


 

I'll be  sure to give the Aeris a much closer listen this year at AXPONA--they are aesthetic powerhouses.  In previous listening sessions, they sounded very similar to the Focus SE, but man--it's not easy to double the cost of the Focus SE's when the Focuses were soooooooo good.  I still *want* the Aeris--I just need to justify them in my mind before taking the plunge.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eliwankenobi*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2940#post_24350431
> 
> 
> May I also add to demo the WhisperXDs?
> 
> 
> They are nothing short of amazing


 

I agree--I heard Bill Dudleston demo them at AXPONA 2013--they are DYNAMIC thunderdomes of sound!  Very powerful and very accurate.  Zero bass bloat; the perfect two-channel music speaker, I'd say.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2940#post_24358288
> 
> 
> That's what I'm thinking--the price difference is huge and I'm not sure the performance gap is commensurate.



Welcome to high end audio.


This question can be applied to sooooo many audio products. Are the $200,000 Wilson Alexandria's that much better than the Wilson Sasha's at 5 times the price? And one closer to home (yours): Is a new Casablanca IV worth 7 times more than a Marantz 8001? You get my point.


As you are discovering, it really never ends --- until you choose to end it.


We just finished a 5 week sermon series in church called "Ask It" ( http://northpoint.org/messages/ask-it/question-everything/ ). And the focus of the series was to ask yourself a question prior to making any (or all) important decisions. And here is the question: "Based on my past experiences, current circumstances and future hopes and dreams, is this the wise thing for me (or if you are married, "us") to do?" The operative words here are "me/us" and "wise". Not legal, or spiritual or good/bad or OK with God or ....


By the way, the is not an attempt to tell you that you should or should not have a dedicated two-channel room. But this question might help you make a more informed decision.


End of sermon !!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2940#post_24358439
> 
> 
> Welcome to high end audio.
> 
> 
> This question can be applied to sooooo many audio products. Are the $200,000 Wilson Alexandria's that much better than the Wilson Sasha's at 5 times the price? And one closer to home (yours): Is a new Casablanca IV worth 7 times more than a Marantz 8001? You get my point.
> 
> 
> As you are discovering, it really never ends --- until you choose to end it.
> 
> 
> We just finished a 5 week sermon series in church called "Ask It" ( http://northpoint.org/messages/ask-it/question-everything/ ). And the focus of the series was to ask yourself a question prior to making any (or all) important decisions. And here is the question: "Based on my past experiences, current circumstances and future hopes and dreams, is this the wise thing for me (or if you are married, "us") to do?" The operative words here are "me/us" and "wise". Not legal, or spiritual or good/bad or OK with God or ....
> 
> 
> By the way, the is not an attempt to tell you that you should or should not have a dedicated two-channel room. But this question might help you make a more informed decision.
> 
> 
> End of sermon !!




Ah, an Andy Stanley guy.


That is a question I haven't asked often enough, I think. Mainly out of ignorance in younger days. These things have a way of catching up when we're older, too. As much as I like the McIntosh XR200 speakers, it would be unwise (foolish) to buy them, because it means debt. Secondarily, they may be too much speaker for my room; it's possible the deep bass could muddy the midrange in a smallish room such as mine. That McIntosh gear has excellent resale value is not persuasive in this case.


In your case, BB, I don't get the feeling that money is an issue with the Focus SE, and you know they will sound good. Build quality should be a non-issue in both speakers' cases. That you have concerns about the price differential with the Aeris is _not_ to be dismissed. It is information to be considered in any decision you make, along with the Mrs.'s input. If a side-by-side comparison is possible, do it if it'll settle the issue.


----------



## DMark1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2940#post_24357910
> 
> 
> Can you explain that the following lines below actually mean???? How do you measure texture in the bass region?
> 
> 
> "The Aeris has a much more refined sound, with finer detail and more texture throughout the bass, mids and highs."
> 
> "The Xilica processor is part of that refinement, and by using DSP to tune the speaker's response to the room, it allows you to hear more of the inner micro-details of a fine recording."



Hi Kevon, Sorry for not explaining myself clearly and resorting to "audiophile" terms. In plain terms, I guess you could say that audio "texture" is created by having great retrieval of detail, high resolution, and transparency from a recording. Here are some examples of audio texture that I found to help describe it better:

"Textures in audio are buried in the recording of each instrument and some audio equipment makes them obvious while others mask their presence. This is another way of describing “upper energy” or “harmonic overtones” for it is in these areas that textural clues are kept for each instrument. When you hear a violin and it presents itself as smooth, homogenous and non-specific we would suggest there are few textural cues reproduced. But if we hear more of the violin’s body, the movement of the bow against the strings, the amount of rosin applied to that bow, this we could accurately say has great texture." - Paul McGowan

"Texture. Does the listener have the sense of the vocalist's presence in the room, or is it more a matter of business as usual emitting from your speakers? The perception of texture, like all else we mention here, is a function of resolution and transparency. An audio system in full command of texture conveys every shade and nuance of a vocalist's presentation, or that of a piano, or of anything else you enjoy listening to." - NuForce


Hopefully that helps describe what I was talking about. To my ears, the Aeris speakers have a greater level of texture than the Focus SEs do, (as great as they are). How does one measure this texture? That is a great question. While some psychoacoustician might have a way to measure and quantify it, the only way I have to measure it is by relying on my ears to compare the sound of a speaker to what I hear from a real, live, *unamplified* instrument in a real acoustic space. I understand that is not completely objective, but since I am a musician and have a lifetime of hearing real instruments as a reference, it's what I go with.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2940#post_24358439
> 
> 
> Welcome to high end audio.
> 
> 
> This question can be applied to sooooo many audio products. Are the $200,000 Wilson Alexandria's that much better than the Wilson Sasha's at 5 times the price? And one closer to home (yours): Is a new Casablanca IV worth 7 times more than a Marantz 8001? You get my point.
> 
> 
> As you are discovering, it really never ends --- until you choose to end it.
> 
> 
> We just finished a 5 week sermon series in church called "Ask It" ( http://northpoint.org/messages/ask-it/question-everything/ ). And the focus of the series was to ask yourself a question prior to making any (or all) important decisions. And here is the question: "Based on my past experiences, current circumstances and future hopes and dreams, is this the wise thing for me (or if you are married, "us") to do?" The operative words here are "me/us" and "wise". Not legal, or spiritual or good/bad or OK with God or ....
> 
> 
> By the way, the is not an attempt to tell you that you should or should not have a dedicated two-channel room. But this question might help you make a more informed decision.
> 
> 
> End of sermon !!



My wife is now the source of my purchasing wisdom. I make significantly more than she does, and yet--her financial stability (investments, retirement planning, etc.) is leagues beyond mine. Because of this, (after much prayer), I have asked her to guide my theater purchasing decisions and help me make logical decisions across the spectrum. I havent yet broached the Aeris purchase with her...i would need to build a case for it. She cannot reject a purchase, but if I ask for her help, and don't take her advice, what's the point? The thing is, when she asks (and she will ask) the question: "what are the alternatives?" and I bring up the Focus SE's...and she asks about the performance increase: price difference ratio, it's not going to be an easy one to explain.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2940#post_24360473
> 
> 
> Ah, an Andy Stanley guy.
> 
> 
> That is a question I haven't asked often enough, I think. Mainly out of ignorance in younger days. These things have a way of catching up when we're older, too. As much as I like the McIntosh XR200 speakers, it would be unwise (foolish) to buy them, because it means debt. Secondarily, they may be too much speaker for my room; it's possible the deep bass could muddy the midrange in a smallish room such as mine. That McIntosh gear has excellent resale value is not persuasive in this case.
> 
> 
> In your case, BB, I don't get the feeling that money is an issue with the Focus SE, and you know they will sound good. Build quality should be a non-issue in both speakers' cases. That you have concerns about the price differential with the Aeris is _not_ to be dismissed. It is information to be considered in any decision you make, along with the Mrs.'s input. If a side-by-side comparison is possible, do it if it'll settle the issue.



I agree--it's definitely not to be dismissed at all. I'm going to try to get a comparison at AXPONA 2014 (if I still go). but Ultimately, I'm also thinking that for the price of an Aeris Pair, I can scoop up four Focus Se's and perhaps get another Marquis HD for a killer 5.1 DSD listening room (acoustic sounds--LOVING DSD).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2940#post_24361360
> 
> 
> Hi Kevon, Sorry for not explaining myself clearly and resorting to "audiophile" terms. In plain terms, I guess you could say that audio "texture" is created by having great retrieval of detail, high resolution, and transparency from a recording. Here are some examples of audio texture that I found to help describe it better:
> 
> "Textures in audio are buried in the recording of each instrument and some audio equipment makes them obvious while others mask their presence. This is another way of describing “upper energy” or “harmonic overtones” for it is in these areas that textural clues are kept for each instrument. When you hear a violin and it presents itself as smooth, homogenous and non-specific we would suggest there are few textural cues reproduced. But if we hear more of the violin’s body, the movement of the bow against the strings, the amount of rosin applied to that bow, this we could accurately say has great texture." - Paul McGowan
> 
> "Texture. Does the listener have the sense of the vocalist's presence in the room, or is it more a matter of business as usual emitting from your speakers? The perception of texture, like all else we mention here, is a function of resolution and transparency. An audio system in full command of texture conveys every shade and nuance of a vocalist's presentation, or that of a piano, or of anything else you enjoy listening to." - NuForce
> 
> 
> Hopefully that helps describe what I was talking about. To my ears, the Aeris speakers have a greater level of texture than the Focus SEs do, (as great as they are). How does one measure this texture? That is a great question. While some psychoacoustician might have a way to measure and quantify it, the only way I have to measure it is by relying on my ears to compare the sound of a speaker to what I hear from a real, live, *unamplified* instrument in a real acoustic space. I understand that is not completely objective, but since I am a musician and have a lifetime of hearing real instruments as a reference, it's what I go with.



Hey Dennis, quick question: how would the Focus SE's paired with the Xilica Processors fare against the Legacy Aeris pair w/ same processor equalized with the same techniques?


----------



## MIkeDuke

Hey Matt. It's always good to bounce ideas and possible purchase ideas off of someone else. If that person can give you advise that is advice you respect, all the better. I can't imagine a Focus setup sounding bad. I just can't. I did not know you could buy that crossover separately. That might be a nice combo. Unless you get something like the top end Wisdom, Wilson, Focal, or even Legacy, there is ALWAYS something better. I have no illusions that there are better speakers then my 1027's. But you know what, they sound great to me and I really don't care that there are better speakers. Maybe a number of years from now I will think about a move. But I have had these for 7 years now with no real burning desire to change. It's not a crime not to get the top of the line from a company. As I said, I loved the Focus and they were the best I heard at the GTG. If it was a choice from that group, the Legacy would win hands down. If I were moving up, I would probably look in the Focal line first since I love the sound and the size is right. No matter which you get, you will have a state of the art system. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Hey BB,


The Focus SEs with the Xillica processor to tune the bass should be worth considering. You would have to actively byamp the speakers I believe, removing the jumpers, so the xillica and its associated amp powers only the bass section.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eliwankenobi*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2940#post_24366736
> 
> 
> Hey BB,
> 
> 
> The Focus SEs with the Xillica processor to tune the bass should be worth considering. You would have to actively byamp the speakers I believe, removing the jumpers, so the xillica and its associated amp powers only the bass section.


That would be passive bi-amping (achieving no real benefits) as the internal crossovers are still there. For real active bi-amping, you need to disable the internal crossovers (aside from opening the speaker up to do it yourself, the only Legacy Audio speaker I'm aware of with that functionality built-in was the Whisper DSW, which had passive crossovers that could be disabled so the user could run active crossovers if they chose).


Using the Xilica processor with the Focus SE is simply using a DSP/EQ with the speaker.



Max


----------



## eliwankenobi

You are right... I missed that somehow and it can be misleading... What I meant basically was separate the amplification of the mids/highs from the bass. So only the bass is DSP'ed by the processor and the rest untouched... Thats as close as I can imagine it to the Aeris/Whisper...


----------



## BrolicBeast


*Finally* got around to shooting the iRule video.  I've been trying to get some time to do it for a couple of months now. lol.  It'll be posted later today.


----------



## BrolicBeast


The iRule Video is LIVE!

 






I love this thing!!!


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2940#post_24371819
> 
> 
> The iRule Video is LIVE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this thing!!!



Very impressive.. But I'm ole school. I get up and walk over to my gear an actually press buttons.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2940#post_24371958
> 
> 
> 
> Very impressive.. But I'm ole school. I get up and walk over to my gear an actually press buttons.


LOL that's Old School Ancient School man!  Unless, your setup is music only w/ physical media--in which case, it can all be part of the experience.


----------



## BrolicBeast


Guys, I have a dilemma. I'm worried that I won’t be able to add the minimum of four (4) 20 amp circuits required for the Emotiva XPR amplifierss (3 XPR-1’s and one XPR-5 at one 20 amp circuit each) without adding an entirely new electrical panel from the grid ($4-7k in costs). I’m going to do a walk though of the new house today (will take lots of pictures of the unfinished theater area, if I remember my camera) and am going to try to get a better hold of the total power draw of the house. But—if the house doesn’t have at least 80 amperes lying around, I may need to sell the Emotiva XPR-1’s. :-(


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2970#post_24373821
> 
> 
> Guys, I have a dilemma. I'm worried that I won’t be able to add the minimum of four (4) 20 amp circuits required for the Emotiva XPR amplifierss (3 XPR-1’s and one XPR-5 at one 20 amp circuit each) without adding an entirely new electrical panel from the grid ($4-7k in costs). I’m going to do a walk though of the new house today (will take lots of pictures of the unfinished theater area, if I remember my camera) and am going to try to get a better hold of the total power draw of the house. But—if the house doesn’t have at least 80 amperes lying around, I may need to sell the Emotiva XPR-1’s. :-(



This is the only advice you need for this problem..


Do it. Invest in the new electrical panel. You will be happier that you did. At this point it makes no sense to compromise on your dedicated theater. And it will probably be cheaper to do it now versus when your house to totally completed and then you decide to add a new panel and have to rip walls open, etc, etc, etc.


Also to sweeten the deal for you.. Remember when you upgrade the CB3 to CB4 level, you will now be able to do 11.4 or more. So you will most likely have to get more XPR's and subs.


----------



## eliwankenobi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2970#post_24373821
> 
> 
> Guys, I have a dilemma. I'm worried that I won’t be able to add the minimum of four (4) 20 amp circuits required for the Emotiva XPR amplifierss (3 XPR-1’s and one XPR-5 at one 20 amp circuit each) without adding an entirely new electrical panel from the grid ($4-7k in costs). I’m going to do a walk though of the new house today (will take lots of pictures of the unfinished theater area, if I remember my camera) and am going to try to get a better hold of the total power draw of the house. But—if the house doesn’t have at least 80 amperes lying around, I may need to sell the Emotiva XPR-1’s. :-(



Hey BB,


Have you considered ClassD amps? Specifically the Hypex NCore 1200 Amps.... Those are more expensive and I have not heard them, but reports from those are very positive and are very efficient. They are more expensive but you save on the electric bill and complexity of electrical install... They are sold as mono amps though... So you may replace the xpr-1s for the fronts and keep the xpr-5 for the rest.... I know a user over at the emotiva forums who mixed his xpa-3 with a pair of nc400 diy monoblocks and he reports basucally that since both are very neutral, they sound different enough that it be a concern for movies.... But does prefer the ncores over his xpa-2 for the fronts..


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2970#post_24373814
> 
> 
> LOL that's Old School Ancient School man!  Unless, your setup is music only w/ physical media--in which case, it can all be part of the experience.



Then I, too, am ancient. But then, it's a small room and _does_ involve physical media. Plus, the tuner's analog. However, I will use remotes to minimize fingerprints and smudges on the equipment. The less I need to handle it the better.


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eliwankenobi*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2970#post_24375006
> 
> 
> Hey BB,
> 
> 
> Have you considered ClassD amps? Specifically the Hypex NCore 1200 Amps.... Those are more expensive and I have not heard them, but reports from those are very positive and are very efficient. They are more expensive but you save on the electric bill and complexity of electrical install... They are sold as mono amps though... So you may replace the xpr-1s for the fronts and keep the xpr-5 for the rest.... I know a user over at the emotiva forums who mixed his xpa-3 with a pair of nc400 diy monoblocks and he reports basucally that since both are very neutral, they sound different enough that it be a concern for movies.... But does prefer the ncores over his xpa-2 for the fronts..




Knowing the kind of person Brolic is, he needs to make sure he has room to grow. Let's just say those XPR's may not be there for a long time. Even if he jumps to class D amps, I can guess with confidence that even those won't last. The man is a tweaker. I'm looking forward to seeing Tube amps and Fridge size Class A amps in the future.


----------



## BrolicBeast


Finally have some pics up of the upcoming theater space over on my Build Thread.


----------



## eliwankenobi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2970#post_24375703
> 
> 
> Knowing the kind of person Brolic is, he needs to make sure he has room to grow. Let's just say those XPR's may not be there for a long time. Even if he jumps to class D amps, I can guess with confidence that even those won't last. The man is a tweaker. I'm looking forward to seeing Tube amps and Fridge size Class A amps in the future.



In that case I agree with you.... building the infrastructure now goes a long way towards preventing headaches in the future.... I need to read the whole thread to get a better grasp of what BrolicBeast wants to do overall... I know he wants a theater plus a 2ch system... I did get to see his Focus SE setup which was awesome! I understand, from what i have seen his aspirations though... now that the new place is coming together, these threads are gonna get more interesting...


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2970#post_24374140
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only advice you need for this problem..
> 
> 
> Do it. Invest in the new electrical panel. You will be happier that you did. At this point it makes no sense to compromise on your dedicated theater. And it will probably be cheaper to do it now versus when your house to totally completed and then you decide to add a new panel and have to rip walls open, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> 
> Also to sweeten the deal for you.. Remember when you upgrade the CB3 to CB4 level, you will now be able to do 11.4 or more. So you will most likely have to get more XPR's and subs.


 

Dude, something amazing happened today.  Not only can the house handle the Emotiva pmps; the panels are located in the basement RIGHT BEHIND THE THEATER!!  Talk about eeeeeasy power runs!!! heh heh heh    Nah man, the CB4, for reasons I don't understand, can't do 11.4.  It does 7.5, but apparently Neo X and Dolby Pro Logic Z just isn't supported. I'd love a processor that supports those modes, but the only device I'd replace the Theta CB with is a Datasat RS20i, but I don't want to sell the Theta just to get maybe 85% of the RS20i's price. 

 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eliwankenobi*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2970#post_24375006
> 
> 
> 
> Hey BB,
> 
> 
> Have you considered ClassD amps? Specifically the Hypex NCore 1200 Amps.... Those are more expensive and I have not heard them, but reports from those are very positive and are very efficient. They are more expensive but you save on the electric bill and complexity of electrical install... They are sold as mono amps though... So you may replace the xpr-1s for the fronts and keep the xpr-5 for the rest.... I know a user over at the emotiva forums who mixed his xpa-3 with a pair of nc400 diy monoblocks and he reports basucally that since both are very neutral, they sound different enough that it be a concern for movies.... But does prefer the ncores over his xpa-2 for the fronts..


Pro and DIY amps aren't really up my alley.  I do know Class D amps are VERY capable and I don't knock them at all.  I definitely appreciate the suggestion though!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2970#post_24375476
> 
> 
> 
> Then I, too, am ancient. But then, it's a small room and *does* involve physical media. Plus, the tuner's analog. However, I will use remotes to minimize fingerprints and smudges on the equipment. The less I need to handle it the better.


Nope, you're not ancient at all.  Getting up to get things going makes complete sense since you utilize physical media and equipment that requires physical manipulation.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2970#post_24375703
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing the kind of person Brolic is, he needs to make sure he has room to grow. Let's just say those XPR's may not be there for a long time. Even if he jumps to class D amps, I can guess with confidence that even those won't last. The man is a tweaker. I'm looking forward to seeing Tube amps and Fridge size Class A amps in the future.


LOL--Kevon, Fridge-sized Class A amps.....now those, I could live with easily!!!  Give me an amplifier the size of a JTR Orbit Shifter, and I'll probably never upgrade again! lol......

 

Well, never say never. heh heh


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2970#post_24375928
> 
> 
> Nope, you're not ancient at all.  Getting up to get things going makes complete sense since you utilize physical media and equipment that requires physical manipulation.



Exactly!


----------



## kevon27

Excellent news about the panel location. Whenever you need more dedicated mains, you can do it yourself.

As for the CB4 not being able to do 11.4 that sucks.. Butt, there is a workaround.

It involves using 2 processors or processor and Av receiver combo. The main 7 channels and your subs will be controlled by the Casablanca. Those are the most import channels.

For the Wide L/R and High L/R channels, this is where the second processor or AVR comes in. You can use the Marantz AV8801, Denon 4520, denon 4311, etc, etc.. The second HDMI out from your OPPO will run into the secondary AVR/processor.


The only channels on the secondary AVR/Process you will use are the Wide and Height channels. You will not be able to use Dirac to calibrate those but the units I mentioned do come with Audyssey MultEQXT32. Calibrate the front H/W channels with that and tweak as needed to match the main 7 channels Dirac settings.

And there you have it. A 11.5 mishmash.


----------



## eliwankenobi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2970#post_24377372
> 
> 
> Excellent news about the panel location. Whenever you need more dedicated mains, you can do it yourself.
> 
> As for the CB4 not being able to do 11.4 that sucks.. Butt, there is a workaround.
> 
> It involves using 2 processors or processor and Av receiver combo. The main 7 channels and your subs will be controlled by the Casablanca. Those are the most import channels.
> 
> For the Wide L/R and High L/R channels, this is where the second processor or AVR comes in. You can use the Marantz AV8801, Denon 4520, denon 4311, etc, etc.. The second HDMI out from your OPPO will run into the secondary AVR/processor.
> 
> 
> The only channels on the secondary AVR/Process you will use are the Wide and Height channels. You will not be able to use Dirac to calibrate those but the units I mentioned do come with Audyssey MultEQXT32. Calibrate the front H/W channels with that and tweak as needed to match the main 7 channels Dirac settings.
> 
> And there you have it. A 11.5 mishmash.


Has that been done? I don't think thats gonna work... These AVRs will power either front highs or front wides... Not both at the same time... They do have outputs for powering those with external amplification though... I also worry there might be audio delay issues between both audio processors


----------



## kevon27

Yes, this has been done before. About a year ago, I was researching height and wide channels to see if they actually work. I came across a review were the reviewer used a denon and a pioneer receiver together. The denon could only output the standard 7.1 but the pioneer can do both high andwide using the pre-outs.

I should have mentioned that the second processor/avr will have to use pre-outs to an external amp.

As for audio delays, the units I mentioned will give you control of audio delay timings. But I don't believe for H/W delay would be an issue.


----------



## eliwankenobi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2970#post_24378715
> 
> 
> Yes, this has been done before. About a year ago, I was researching height and wide channels to see if they actually work. I came across a review were the reviewer used a denon and a pioneer receiver together. The denon could only output the standard 7.1 but the pioneer can do both high andwide using the pre-outs.
> 
> I should have mentioned that the second processor/avr will have to use pre-outs to an external amp.
> 
> As for audio delays, the units I mentioned will give you control of audio delay timings. But I don't believe for H/W delay would be an issue.



Interesting, care to post the review link? I'd like to read that... Thanks


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eliwankenobi*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2970#post_24378919
> 
> 
> Interesting, care to post the review link? I'd like to read that... Thanks



My gosh man.. You owe me lunch and dinner for a year.. It took awhile to find the review. Also the review was for a The Expendables 2 - 11.1 Neo:X
http://www.homecinemachoice.com/news/article/exclusive-the-expendables-2--111-neo-x-audio-review/13896


----------



## BrolicBeast


Very interesting.  If I went that route, I'd have to apply an outboard DSP (Xilica comes to mind) to all channels for coherence. Hmm--it's certainly something to think about.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2970#post_24375928
> 
> 
> Nah man, the CB4, for reasons I don't understand, can't do 11.4.  It does 7.5, but apparently Neo X and Dolby Pro Logic Z just isn't supported.



I personally have no interest in more than 7.2 but clearly more channels is the new deal: 9 or 11 or ??


I really do find it interesting that as good as the Theta sonics have always been (I've owned a bunch of their products), they always seem to be about 4 steps back. They were very very late in supporting HDMI; while the CB IV is "soon-to-be" it is still not available and digital room correction in SSP's has been available for a very very long time and now with the new wizbang CB IV, they can only process 7.2 and don't support NeoX or Dolby ProLogic Z which other much less expensive SSP's have been supporting for quite some time.


Given my lack of interest in more channels, I would still consider a CB IV assuming it is really at the top of the heap sonically for an SSP and I could get it at the right price. They've got some great engineering talent.


That said, the idea of gluing on a lesser SSP for the heights/rears might get you where you want to go.


OR (my unsolicited recommendation), live with the CB IV as a 7.2 system, use all of the known tricks (most from Mark Seaton) for adjusting surround distances to improve envelopment. adjust sub distances to improve FR of all speakers and see how it goes. Assuming the CB IV is as good as it should be, in a well done room (which you will have) and with great gear (which you will have), you may be perfectly content to live with only the first 98.999% of the potential of your system










That 1.001% can get really expensive !!!!


----------



## eliwankenobi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2970#post_24379229
> 
> 
> My gosh man.. You owe me lunch and dinner for a year.. It took awhile to find the review. Also the review was for a The Expendables 2 - 11.1 Neo:X
> http://www.homecinemachoice.com/news/article/exclusive-the-expendables-2--111-neo-x-audio-review/13896



Thank you!


That was an interesting read.... Thank you!!


Perhaps BB can get an onkyo 929 (I think the least expensive AvR with 11.1 preouts) and have it handy for those Neo:X blu-rays when they come about!


----------



## DMark1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2970#post_24381431
> 
> 
> I really do find it interesting that as good as the Theta sonics have always been (I've owned a bunch of their products), they always seem to be about 4 steps back. They were very very late in supporting HDMI; while the CB IV is "soon-to-be" it is still not available and digital room correction in SSP's has been available for a very very long time and now with the new wizbang CB IV, they can only process 7.2 and don't support NeoX or Dolby ProLogic Z which other much less expensive SSP's have been supporting for quite some time.



You have to realize that Theta is an audiophile company, not a mass market brand. Audiophile companies are NOT innovators. They are perfectors. They do not invent new technologies - they instead take current technologies and tweak and redesign it to reach its highest level of performance. Thus, they are NEVER on the leading edges of technology... honestly, they are too small to have the R&D budgets for that. Their model is to always be a few steps behind the bleeding edge of the mass market, but with a much higher performance level. So, if you want audiophile performance from boutique brands, you must be willing to accept that your gear is NOT going to have all the latest and greatest whiz-bang technology. BUT, it will probably sound better than alot of the latest gear anyway.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2970#post_24386221
> 
> 
> You have to realize that Theta is an audiophile company, not a mass market brand. Audiophile companies are NOT innovators. They are perfectors. They do not invent new technologies - they instead take current technologies and tweak and redesign it to reach its highest level of performance. Thus, they are NEVER on the leading edges of technology... honestly, they are too small to have the R&D budgets for that. Their model is to always be a few steps behind the bleeding edge of the mass market, but with a much higher performance level. So, if you want audiophile performance from boutique brands, you must be willing to accept that your gear is NOT going to have all the latest and greatest whiz-bang technology. BUT, it will probably sound better than alot of the latest gear anyway.



I'm pretty sure Krell, Meridian, Classe, ADA, and Datasat are all considered audiophile companies. I'm also pretty sure they all have some form of room correction and have been ahead of Theta in time to market'. So why would you give a pass to Theta because they are an "audiophile company"?


I maintain what I previously said: Theta MAY end up with a great product but they continue to run behind virtually everyone else with the latest SSP options.


----------



## BrolicBeast


Both points are valid: Theta excels at what it focuses on: sound; although, in the process of perfecting the sound, it has been left behind as far as features are concerned.  I'm going to get the CB4 upgrade, and if the time comes where studios are encoding height, wide, and Auro 3D tracks en masse without adoption of those standards from Theta, then the CB will be moved to a music room and I'll go for the latest Japanese powerhouse from Marantz or Integra (both of which have impressed me in the past.)


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2970#post_24390976
> 
> 
> Both points are valid: Theta excels at what it focuses on: sound; although, in the process of perfecting the sound, it has been left behind as far as features are concerned.  I'm going to get the CB4 upgrade, and if the time comes where studios are encoding height, wide, and Auro 3D tracks en masse without adoption of those standards from Theta, then the CB will be moved to a music room and I'll go for the latest Japanese powerhouse from Marantz or Integra (both of which have impressed me in the past.)



Sounds like a great plan!!


----------



## mhrischuk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2520#post_23768029
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, the upgraditis bug is incurable. I'm going to be honest though--I was able to wrestle the Plats to ear-level, and they are the best movie speakers I've ever heard in my life. Literally....they blow me away. But......
> 
> 
> but.....
> 
> 
> For music, the Legacies take the cake, hands down. Particularly in the midrange. I actually think the Plats do soprano voices better than the Legacies (might be the horns), but dude--the midrange is, and forever will be, owned by the Legacies. The blend between the lower AMT and rohacell drivers is a killer combo. Hence...my need for a separate music room with a pair of Aeris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final verdict: the best overall package is the Legacy, but for folks who want the best of both worlds, I'd say Triad Platinum LCR's for movies and Legacy Speakers for music can make that a reality.


 

I hear ya Matt. That's why when I sold my original pre-AMT Legacies and bought the CAT's, I knew I made a huge mistake. Nothing against the Cats for HT movie material, but I immediately missed the outright smoothness, detail and accuracy of the SE's.

So out with the Cat and in with the Legacy Focus AMT's I went.

 

I have to be fair in that listening to the higher end HT speakers one time in someone else's HT is not a great way to make a high dollar decision. Things sounded a bit different in my room which does not have the required treatments for an HT style loudspeaker. At the second go-around at Gorrilla's GTG this Jan, the Cat's sounded really good. Just not so great in my room.

Conclusion: A good HT requires much more than just the speakers.

 

I hope the Plat's can compare but judging from your response here you will need two listening rooms LOL!

 

Other thing I noticed is even with the newer thin grills that Legacy has added, there is quite a difference with and without the grill and I am betting the same on any speaker that can reproduce the detail that these things can, will suffer from "spatial reduction" if anything is in front of it. I would think an AT screen will do the same.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhrischuk*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2970#post_24393129
> 
> 
> I hear ya Matt. That's why when I sold my original pre-AMT Legacies and bought the CAT's, I knew I made a huge mistake. Nothing against the Cats for HT movie material, but I immediately missed the outright smoothness, detail and accuracy of the SE's.
> 
> So out with the Cat and in with the Legacy Focus AMT's I went.
> 
> 
> I have to be fair in that listening to the higher end HT speakers one time in someone else's HT is not a great way to make a high dollar decision. Things sounded a bit different in my room which does not have the required treatments for an HT style loudspeaker. At the second go-around at Gorrilla's GTG this Jan, the Cat's sounded really good. Just not so great in my room.
> 
> Conclusion: A good HT requires much more than just the speakers.
> 
> 
> I hope the Plat's can compare but judging from your response here you will need two listening rooms LOL!
> 
> 
> Other thing I noticed is even with the newer thin grills that Legacy has added, there is quite a difference with and without the grill and I am betting the same on any speaker that can reproduce the detail that these things can, will suffer from "spatial reduction" if anything is in front of it. I would think an AT screen will do the same.



Yeah man, the Plats are really knockout speakers all around, but the Legacies got it for music. Although, I will change and say after living with the plats for quite some time, the plats are, to me, the best all-around package, but for that smoothness, I gotta have a separate music room. I'll be sure to have you over once everything is setup...im currently working on a *unique* Legacy speaker package for the music room....lips are sealed, for now.


----------



## mhrischuk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2970#post_24393161
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man, the Plats are really knockout speakers all around, but the Legacies got it for music. Although, I will change and say after living with the plats for quite some time, the plats are, to me, the best all-around package, but for that smoothness, I gotta have a separate music room. I'll be sure to have you over once everything is setup...im currently working on a *unique* Legacy speaker package for the music room....lips are sealed, for now.


 

Looking forward to hearing all of your stuff. I am hearing the Plats are about as close as you can get for both but as in most cases of one size fits all, there always seems to be a tradeoff.

The cost of the Plats is a bit over the top unless you get some crazy deal.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhrischuk*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2970#post_24393129
> 
> 
> I hear ya Matt. That's why when I sold my original pre-AMT Legacies and bought the CAT's, I knew I made a huge mistake. Nothing against the Cats for HT movie material, but I immediately missed the outright smoothness, detail and accuracy of the SE's.
> 
> So out with the Cat and in with the Legacy Focus AMT's I went.
> 
> 
> I have to be fair in that listening to the higher end HT speakers one time in someone else's HT is not a great way to make a high dollar decision. Things sounded a bit different in my room which does not have the required treatments for an HT style loudspeaker. At the second go-around at Gorrilla's GTG this Jan, the Cat's sounded really good. Just not so great in my room.
> 
> Conclusion: A good HT requires much more than just the speakers.



While the Focus may or may not be better than the Cats, as you recognize, I think, you were comparing apples to aircraft carriers. After I owned and lived with my Cats in a very well treated room, I attended a CEDIA where the Cats were on display and it was painful to be in the same room. Had that been my only experience, I would not have owned the Cats on a bad bet.


The Cats are unforgiving and played in an untreated room, they are, in my opinion, not a great speaker (and that's being kind). But put them in a well designed and treated room and I would put the up against anything (I am only addressing the home theater environment).


I have a good friend who owns Magico 5's, Spectral, dCS etc in a professionally designed space.. HIs two channel rig cost about 10 x what I have in my 2 channel rig. Easilly the very best 2 channel system I have ever heard. That said, for HT, he much prefers my room. MUCH better dynamics, much larger scale, etc (AND, he uses SubMersives for his HT use)


The room is, in my opinion, FAR more important than anything else. I'll take a $5000 system in a great room to a $50,000 in a crappy room (I've heard both)


Just sayin' !!


----------



## mhrischuk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2970#post_24393341
> 
> 
> 
> While the Focus may or may not be better than the Cats, as you recognize, I think, you were comparing apples to aircraft carriers. After I owned and lived with my Cats in a very well treated room, I attended a CEDIA where the Cats were on display and it was painful to be in the same room. Had that been my only experience, I would not have owned the Cats on a bad bet.
> 
> 
> The Cats are unforgiving and played in an untreated room, they are, in my opinion, not a great speaker (and that's being kind). But put them in a well designed and treated room and I would put the up against anything (I am only addressing the home theater environment).
> 
> 
> I have a good friend who owns Magico 5's, Spectral, dCS etc in a professionally designed space.. HIs two channel rig cost about 10 x what I have in my 2 channel rig. Easilly the very best 2 channel system I have ever heard. That said, for HT, he much prefers my room. MUCH better dynamics, much larger scale, etc (AND, he uses SubMersives for his HT use)
> 
> 
> The room is, in my opinion, FAR more important than anything else. I'll take a $5000 system in a great room to a $50,000 in a crappy room (I've heard both)
> 
> 
> Just sayin' !!


 

 

Agreed. I have listened to a pretty broad selection of great HT loudspeakers in a well appointed home theater and most of them sounded phenominal.

 

In MY room, which is untreated except for furniture and a nice big modern shag style carpet with good padding, I spent many hours during the day when no one was home, cranking the Legacy's up to the levels I played the Cat's.

Again, in MY room, the Legacy's literally could play as loud and as hard rock as the Cats but with much greater ease of listening and accuracy. 

 

I can't imagine how good the Legacy's sound in a well treated room.

 

It's ashamed Matt wasn't able to do side by side listening.

 

Apples to aircraft carriers? I did not get that impression. I jacked those Cat's WAY up. Stood back, had the sliding doors open and yes they play loud but the Legacy's are a totally different loud. 

 

I think in a treated room the Legacy's can easily slap the Cat's around.

 

I think for me the problem is I found I don't like compression tweeters. Hence.... maybe why the Platinums are getting so much interest these days.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhrischuk*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2970#post_24393368
> 
> 
> Apples to aircraft carriers? I did not get that impression. I jacked those Cat's WAY up. Stood back, had the sliding doors open and yes they play loud but the Legacy's are a totally different loud.
> 
> 
> I think in a treated room the Legacy's can easily slap the Cat's around.
> 
> 
> I think for me the problem is I found I don't like compression tweeters. Hence.... maybe why the Platinums are getting so much interest these days.



The comparison was about treated versus untreated room - not about the speakers. And I have no reason to doubt that the either the Legacy or the Plat is a great speaker and certainly have the ability to be better than the Cats. (I've heard neither). Given the MSRP of three Platinum speakers is on the order of $20,000 PLUS amps and three Cat 12's are about $10,000 including amps, I would certainly hope the Plats are a superior speakers. (Based on CraigJohns descriptions and since he has heard my Cats, they may be better).


But even if I heard them and agreed they were much better, I would not swap. As I have posted elsewhere, there is ALWAYS something better --- ALWAYS - it literally never ends. I once figured out how much money I had spent on "upgrading" - particularly speakers. I could have EASILY purchased a very very nice second home. It was frightening and, quite frankly, I realized I had a serious problem. At some point, if one is wise, it just needs to stop. I have chosen to do that with a system that is "good enough".


That said, I sure don't begrudge anyone else going for the best. And, I do love listening to other folk's systems. Some day, I do plan on visiting Craig so I can hear his systems (which included "wides")


----------



## mhrischuk


Yea the Plats are out of my reach and same here, happy where I've landed.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I have heard the Triad's in a well treated room(Craig's). I have heard the Focus in a ell treated room even though not optimally placed and I have heard the Cats 2 times, both in non treated or the best rooms. It's a shame because I would be interested in hearing how the Cats sound in a well treated room. As soon as I heard them for the first time I could tell why people liked them. But I could also tell that the room had to really be addressed to get the most out of them(at least in my opinion. I know my Focal speakers aren't for everyone. But I have heard quite a number of speakers, not in my room though, and I have found very few I would trade mine for. It's great when you find a speaker that works for you. Would my 1027's work for Matt, Chock or Craig? probably not. But that's OK. They work for me







. If everyone had the same things and liked the same things it would make life and audio very boring.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2970#post_24395046
> 
> 
> If everyone had the same things and liked the same things it would make life and audio very boring.



And only a few very successful companies and a lot who would fail !!


While the "golden ears" would say otherwise, audio systems are way more about preference than reference!!


----------



## eliwankenobi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhrischuk*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/2970#post_24393129
> 
> 
> I hear ya Matt. That's why when I sold my original pre-AMT Legacies and bought the CAT's, I knew I made a huge mistake. Nothing against the Cats for HT movie material, but I immediately missed the outright smoothness, detail and accuracy of the SE's.
> 
> So out with the Cat and in with the Legacy Focus AMT's I went.
> 
> 
> I have to be fair in that listening to the higher end HT speakers one time in someone else's HT is not a great way to make a high dollar decision. Things sounded a bit different in my room which does not have the required treatments for an HT style loudspeaker. At the second go-around at Gorrilla's GTG this Jan, the Cat's sounded really good. Just not so great in my room.
> 
> Conclusion: A good HT requires much more than just the speakers.
> 
> 
> I hope the Plat's can compare but judging from your response here you will need two listening rooms LOL!
> 
> 
> Other thing I noticed is even with the newer thin grills that Legacy has added, there is quite a difference with and without the grill and I am betting the same on any speaker that can reproduce the detail that these things can, will suffer from "spatial reduction" if anything is in front of it. I would think an AT screen will do the same.



Do your speakers have the thin grills? Care to post a picture of those?


----------



## mhrischuk




> Raised the Plasma up 6" today to accommodate the Marquis.


----------



## eliwankenobi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhrischuk*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3000#post_24395587



Oh those are nice! Thank you!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Hey all, I'm selling my two Emotiva XPR-1's plus two x series speaker cable....I haven't listed it yet because I'm out and about, but if anyone is interested, PM me with an offer. Might include the Sound Anchor amp stands for the right offer.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3000#post_24397034
> 
> 
> Hey all, I'm selling my two Emotiva XPR-1's plus two x series speaker cable....I haven't listed it yet because I'm out and about, but if anyone is interested, PM me with an offer. Might include the Sound Anchor amp stands for the right offer.


Why?


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3000#post_24397085
> 
> 
> Why?



+1 ?


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3000#post_24397085
> 
> 
> Why?


And why just 2 and not all 3?


----------



## BrolicBeast

I'm selling them because they are worth sacrificing for something more important. I can always get more amps down the line, but right now, their sale will feed the bigger theater picture and timing is everything with this current pursuit. If they don't sell, I'll keep them and realign my plans accordingly with no regrets, as these are great amps and the less expensive alternative to my current pursuit is still remarkable. It's one of those "if they sell, great....if not, oh well" situations.


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3000#post_24397904
> 
> 
> I'm selling them because they are worth sacrificing for something more important. I can always get more amps down the line, but right now, their sale will feed the bigger theater picture and timing is everything with this current pursuit. If they don't sell, I'll keep them and realign my plans accordingly with no regrets, as these are great amps and the less expensive alternative to my current pursuit is still remarkable. It's one of those "if they sell, great....if not, oh well" situations.



Hey Brolic, your asking price of $500 for the XPR's is a bit steep.. Can you do $350 for all?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3000#post_24399659
> 
> 
> Hey Brolic, your asking price of $500 for the XPR's is a bit steep.. Can you do $350 for all?



Huh? Nowhere near the selling prices...


----------



## Frohlich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3000#post_24399695
> 
> 
> Huh? Nowhere near the selling prices...



Ok, ok..I will raise the ante to $351...with free shipping of course


----------



## BrolicBeast

I must be missing something here...


----------



## Frohlich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3000#post_24400614
> 
> 
> I must be missing something here...



Sorry Matt. My post was a total joke because the only thing I thought you had for sale were the monoblocks priced substantially higher than $350. When I saw your response to the $350 offer I just put down $351. Was at 6 AM...already in the office early to work on project....just entertaining myself


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frohlich*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3000#post_24400714
> 
> 
> Sorry Matt. My post was a total joke because the only thing I thought you had for sale were the monoblocks priced substantially higher than $350. When I saw your response to the $350 offer I just put down $351. Was at 6 AM...already in the office early to work on project....just entertaining myself



Oh I get it now. I was so confused, lol...I've been in the office since 6 as well....Might have been in too much of a business mode to interpret the joke. Btw, I've Bergen making too ask you, how on earth did you get JTR to give you that 212 horn in the 228 cabinet? Most manufacturers are iffy about driver interchange (I've tried before). That's a great size/performance no-compromise route, imo.


----------



## Frohlich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3000#post_24400785
> 
> 
> Oh I get it now. I was so confused, lol...I've been in the office since 6 as well....Might have been in too much of a business mode to interpret the joke. Btw, I've Bergen making too ask you, how on earth did you get JTR to give you that 212 horn in the 228 cabinet? Most manufacturers are iffy about driver interchange (I've tried before). That's a great size/performance no-compromise route, imo.



I dreamed up the custom JTR center with Jeff on the phone one day. He does "custom" work if you are willing to pay for it. I didn't want to use the 212 as a center as I would have to make other major changes to the layout of my room and then I asked Jeff if he was willing to a 228 body with a 212 compression driver. he said to give him a few days to draw up some sketches and to make sure everything would fit. I think he spent most of the time working on the custom crossover required to do it. I was pleased with the outcome...the finished product met the look test . I was hoping it didn't look like franken center with duct tape and glue


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frohlich*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3000#post_24400838
> 
> 
> 
> I dreamed up the custom JTR center with Jeff on the phone one day. He does "custom" work if you are willing to pay for it. I didn't want to use the 212 as a center as I would have to make other major changes to the layout of my room and then I asked Jeff if he was willing to a 228 body with a 212 compression driver. he said to give him a few days to draw up some sketches and to make sure everything would fit. I think he spent most of the time working on the custom crossover required to do it. I was pleased with the outcome...the finished product met the look test . I was hoping it didn't look like franken center with duct tape and glue


Impressive.  He essentially designed a speaker just for you; that's great service right there! LOL, I think you avoided the tape & glue look.  It fits right into your space, with the massive horn screaming TURN ME UP!!!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast


Man oh man--I had my first WAF moment last night.  It went like this:

 

Brolic:  Hey babe, we'll be having someone over by the house to pick something up on Sunday.

Mrs. Brolic:   Oh? Why's that?

Brolic:  I sold something (said with a sneaky look on my face)

Mrs. Brolic:   Oh Boy--what did you sell now?

Brolic:     My speakers.

Mrs. Brolic:     ***jaw drops, silence ensues with an angry expression clearly visible***

Brolic:  ***Looks deep inside self, preparing to justify the sale*** Babe?

Mrs. Brolic:   WHAT? THE PLATINUMS?????







 MATT.....why must you sell EVERYTHING????

Brolic:     Hey hey hey babe, calm down--it's for a good cause

Mrs. Brolic:   (calmly, but visibly frustrated): and *what* cause is that?

Brolic:   Something better.  The only way to improve upon the Platinum expereince is to get Platinums designed for a "behind-the-screen" application. It's called Cinema Plus.

Mrs. Brolic:   Oh (sigh of relief)--more Platinums. Well, what do they cost.

Brolic:   ***Shares cost***

Mrs. Brolic: WHAT??????









Brolic:   Remember, that's why I sold my current Platinums.

Mrs. Brolic:   Oh, yeah--hmmmm....if you wanted to use these Plus speakers outside the theater later on, could you?

Brolic:  technically, yes--but they would be unsightly in a room if they were visible.

Mrs. Brolic:  Well, OK--I want to hear them...

Brolic; heh heh, oh you will.

Mrs. Brolic; Don't unpack them when they arrive--we need the space to store our boxes as we continue to pack and now we can use that whole wall.

Brolic: I definitely agree.


----------



## mhrischuk


I get in trouble when I buy... then tell her afterwards.

She asks "Why didn't you talk with me about this before hand?"


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhrischuk*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3000#post_24405885
> 
> 
> I get in trouble when I buy... then tell her afterwards.
> 
> She asks "Why didn't you talk with me about this before hand?"



We may be married to the same woman !!


----------



## Frohlich

My wife doesn't even want to know anymore..think I wore her out with all my recent upgrades. I bought a new Parasound Halo amp yesterday and went to tell her last night and she stopped me and said "don't tell me..if we can afford it then that is all i need to know.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frohlich*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3000#post_24406274
> 
> 
> My wife doesn't even want to know anymore..think I wore her out with all my recent upgrades. I bought a new Parasound Halo amp yesterday and went to tell her last night and she stopped me and said "don't tell me..if we can afford it then that is all i need to know.


I envision my wife taking this approach soon.  I get the feeling she just doesn't want to know anymore. lol


----------



## BrolicBeast


Shaking it up once again....stay tuned. heh heh


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3000#post_24418913
> 
> 
> Shaking it up once again....stay tuned. heh heh



Lets start placing bets now on how long the new stuff last in Brolics theater..

I say they will be gone within 5 months...


I can guess what's coming.. Theta amplifiers and the Casablanca 4 along with Legacy Audio Aeris.


----------



## BrolicBeast

LOL....won't have the Theta by then..... ;-)


......shaking it up......


----------



## audioguy

You've seen the light and have purchased a new set of Bose 901's driven by a pair of dual tube 4 watt mono blocks (MSRP of $132,000).


Nirvana







.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3000#post_24420582
> 
> 
> You've seen the light and have purchased a new set of Bose 901's driven by a pair of dual tube 4 watt mono blocks (MSRP of $132,000).
> 
> 
> Nirvana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 

LOLOL---don't forget the quad Bose Acoustimass bass modules.  Flat all the way down to 103Hz. heh heh...it will fill a medium-sized bedroom closet with pristine muddy bass at moderate speaker levels. The height of human marketing innovation. Yeahhh!!!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3000#post_24420639
> 
> 
> LOLOL---don't forget the quad Bose Acoustimass bass modules.  Flat all the way down to 103Hz. heh heh...it will fill a medium-sized bedroom closet with pristine muddy bass at moderate speaker levels. The height of human marketing innovation. Yeahhh!!!



Wait, no rosewood or piano black finish? I don't want one.


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3020_20#post_24418913
> 
> 
> Shaking it up once again....stay tuned. heh heh



Oh boy !!! this is going to be good !!


----------



## kevon27

I think brolic should go back to the beginning and do a home theater reboot . So that means he'll just buy a new 65in TV with no surround sound and live with that for about 2 years.


----------



## BrolicBeast


I am indeed doing a reboot! But it's starting with three letters: P.M.I. 

 

More to come ;-)


----------



## DMark1

Project Manager Institute?


----------



## audioguy

If he (and his new bride) were a lot older it could be Post Menopause Irritation !!


----------



## mankite

Performance Media Industries for the win.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Lol, Performance Media Industries (PMI). It's a company run by a great a/v guru named Anthony Grimani. He's been REALLY awesome in our discussions and I applaud him for putting up with my eight million inquiries. We're going to have his architect try to figure out a way to move my staircase to open up the theater....and then, the real fun begins.


----------



## eliwankenobi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3030#post_24435805
> 
> 
> Lol, Performance Media Industries (PMI). It's a company run by a great a/v guru named Anthony Grimani. He's been REALLY awesome in our discussions and I applaud him for putting up with my eight million inquiries. We're going to have his architect try to figure out a way to move my staircase to open up the theater....and then, the real fun begins.



I applaud that you have a pro audio/acoustics team in your build. Given the level of reference gear you will be getting, it is a must in my opinion.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3030#post_24435805
> 
> 
> Lol, Performance Media Industries (PMI). It's a company run by a great a/v guru named Anthony Grimani. He's been REALLY awesome in our discussions and I applaud him for putting up with my eight million inquiries. We're going to have his architect try to figure out a way to move my staircase to open up the theater....and then, the real fun begins.


I have seen some of his videos and he certainly seems like a professional who really knows his stuff. With his company helping you out, I have no doubt the final room will be fantastic.


----------



## audioguy

Until I "met" Matt, I thought I had an audio obsession. He has moved the bar WAY up.. He's traded, upgraded, changed gear more since I have been following his threads since I have in the last many, many years.










If I might steal a phrase from another poster on another thread, if I'm OCD, Matt is CDO.


That said, I do commend you for spending the bucks on a high end room acoustician. As I have said way more times than I can remember, the distortions caused by the room far outweigh the combined distortions of every piece of gear/electronics/ etc you will own.


Kudos.


Keep us posted.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eliwankenobi*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3030#post_24435827
> 
> 
> 
> I applaud that you have a pro audio/acoustics team in your build. Given the level of reference gear you will be getting, it is a must in my opinion.


Hey man, it’s a financial sacrifice but it’s important. I would have always wondered what could have been, had I not hired a highly competent professional to assist in the design and, more importantly, the acoustical analysis and treatment recommendation for the theater. This project will now be longer, because with the added expense of the professionals, it’ll take me longer to afford the equipment for my ultimate room. But it’s definitely coming. Everything is gone: Plats, Theta Casablanca, even the Seaton Submersives (I need F2’s for their depth so sold the standard HP’s) and I’m literally starting FRESH!!!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3030#post_24437084
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen some of his videos and he certainly seems like a professional who really knows his stuff. With his company helping you out, I have no doubt the final room will be fantastic.


Yes indeed—he knows his stuff, and then some.  That type of expertise is invaluable and can really make a difference!  I really can’t wait to sit down and hit “watch movie” on my remote for the first time in the new room.  I hope to be finished by the time Transformers: Age of Extinction comes out on Blu Ray.  The Transformers movies are ALWAYS reference quality in the audio and video realms.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3030#post_24437139
> 
> 
> Until I "met" Matt, I thought I had an audio obsession. He has moved the bar WAY up.. He's traded, upgraded, changed gear more since I have been following his threads since I have in the last many, many years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I might steal a phrase from another poster on another thread, if I'm OCD, Matt is CDO.
> 
> 
> That said, I do commend you for spending the bucks on a high end room acoustician. As I have said way more times than I can remember, the distortions caused by the room far outweigh the combined distortions of every piece of gear/electronics/ etc you will own.
> 
> 
> Kudos.
> 
> 
> Keep us posted.


LOL, man—all my upgrades have been leading up to this theater.  This theater will be as good as it gets (within the limits of my affordability).  I can’t imagine a better speaker for movies than the Triad Cinema Plus Platinums w/ baffle walls, so no more speaker upgrades. When I get the Seaton Submersive F2’s, that’s it for Subwoofer upgrades as well (again, I can't imagine a better subwoofer set). Processors are a constant upgrade—and even though I never would have *needed* to upgrade the Theta CB for newer features, I would have had to wait a while to get them.  I’ll be getting an external QSC processor for fine-tuning the channels, so the pre-amp can be almost anything, so I won’t need to spend an arm and a leg on that front, and can swap processors out as features evolve while keeping the QSC in the pathway for processing. The projector will likely be the Sony 600ES—not for 4k, but for brightness and an apparently stunning 1080p picture.  The projection booth will have two openings.  One for my reference projector, and one for my reference 3D projector (once one is released that has great 3D).  From my research, I’m not expecting much from the Sony, as far as 3D is concerned.

 

After all is said and done, I'll be having a tech fly out to spend a couple of days fine-tuning the room with the external processor. This may be the most important part of the project, and is the part I'm most excited about. I'm going to have to throw an AVS party shortly thereafter!


----------



## pcweber111

That's it, I'm buying a ticket out there to see it once you're done.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3030#post_24437329
> 
> 
> That's it, I'm buying a ticket out there to see it once you're done.


All shall be welcome!!!


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3030#post_24437286
> 
> 
> Everything is gone: Plats, Theta Casablanca


Didn't know you were dumping the CB!


> Quote:
> so no more speaker upgrades.



Given your history and the dynamics of this industry, you are waaaay tooooo young to make such a statement (just add "for the foreseeable future and you are covered







)


> Quote:
> I’ll be getting an external QSC processor for fine-tuning the channels, so the pre-amp can be almost anything, so I won’t need to spend an arm and a leg on that front, and can swap processors out as features evolve while keeping the QSC in the pathway for processing


.


Help me out here: you are going to use PEQ for room correction versus Dirac or Trinnov or ........ ? That I find surprising if I am interpreting this correctly. So you will have the Bluray player do the processing (DTS or Dolby) and feed that into ???


> Quote:
> The projector will likely be the Sony 600ES—not for 4k, but for brightness and an apparently stunning 1080p picture.


 


You will love it!!!


----------



## wilfredent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3030#post_24437329
> 
> 
> That's it, I'm buying a ticket out there to see it once you're done.



Me to


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3030#post_24437521
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know you were dumping the CB!
> 
> Given your history and the dynamics of this industry, you are waaaay tooooo young to make such a statement (just add "for the foreseeable future and you are covered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Help me out here: you are going to use PEQ for room correction versus Dirac or Trinnov or ........ ? That I find surprising if I am interpreting this correctly. So you will have the Bluray player do the processing (DTS or Dolby) and feed that into ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will love it!!!


Yeah man,  you're right. I'm flirting with 30 (+/-) and still have decades to dump my salary into this hobby. lol. "*For the foreseeable future" *it is, then!

 

Oh nah, I'll be going beyond PEQ. The device I'm looking at will set levels, time domain minutia, distances, etc. Essentially, it's a platform for a tech to fine-tune with very precise equipment, and save the settings in.  It hasn't been released yet, but follows the same concept of the Legacy Audio Wavelaunch processor for the Aeris.  It collects the same data Dirac or Audyssey would, but has much more fine-tuning ability in the software. It just takes the "automatic" out of room correction, which I'm ok with, since 2013 saw me grow to dislike Audyssey in comparison to the sound of the raw, treated room. 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilfredent*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3030#post_24439012
> 
> 
> 
> Me to


You're up in Brooklyn....I'll be inviting a couple guys from BK down here too. ;-) 

 

For the record, Queens is the BEST BOROUGH IN NEW YORK.

 

Just had to share that


----------



## kevon27

Brooklyn, Queens what.. Reppin Staten Island.. Brooklyn, Queens people don't know nothing about home theater.. They rock Coby 5.1 HTIB's..


----------



## kevon27

Dirac for $2000
 

http://www.xmc-1.com/


----------



## Frohlich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3030#post_24441169
> 
> 
> Dirac for $2000
> 
> 
> http://www.xmc-1.com/



Unfortunately for that same $2000 you get Emotiva's spotty track record with releasing pre/pros. I wouldn't touch that thing until there are real world end user reports. It does at least come with HDMI 2.0....oh wait, they botched that press release as well


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3030#post_24441166
> 
> 
> Brooklyn, Queens what.. Reppin Staten Island.. Brooklyn, Queens people don't know nothing about home theater.. They rock Coby 5.1 HTIB's..



Ha! Don't front like you never bought a Coby walkman from the glass counter in the corner store. Staten island cats don't do 5.1 systems.....y'all play action moves in 3.0, and let the REAL gunshots outside the window behind you serve as the surround channels.


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frohlich*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3030#post_24441429
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for that same $2000 you get Emotiva's spotty track record with releasing pre/pros. I wouldn't touch that thing until there are real world end user reports. It does at least come with HDMI 2.0....oh wait, they botched that press release as well



There's truth in what you said. BUT I believe Emo has learned from the UMC1 and will not want to embarrass themselves this time around.

But like you said, we should wait and see after the product comes out and users get to really evaluate its performance.


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3030#post_24441455
> 
> 
> Ha! Don't front like you never bought a Coby walkman from the glass counter in the corner store. Staten island cats don't do 5.1 systems.....y'all play action moves in 3.0, and let the REAL gunshots outside the window behind you serve as the surround channels.



Me buy Coby, never. I'm a Jwin man. As for the gunshots, I live way deep in suburbia in SI. My surround sounds are birds and squirrels.


----------



## BrolicBeast


I've had the same fear of Emotiva's pre/pro history, but from what I hear, Emotiva has learned from its UMC-1 blunder, and has dedicated thousands of beta-testing hours to iron out all the kinks in this one.  It has a lot to prove, and its pre-order list is filled, so I plan to live vicariously through the first wave of purchasers.  I'm more interested in the pre-amp itself, than I am Dirac, as the EQ system currently being planned for my room takes correction a bit further than auto-EQ.  I love Emotiva products, and would love to have a solid Pre\Pro from them, becasue I'll know that I'm getting top-tier performance without the top-tier price tag.  I just need to make sure it works consistently.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3030#post_24446226
> 
> 
> I've had the same fear of Emotiva's pre/pro history, but from what I hear, Emotiva has learned from its UMC-1 blunder, and has dedicated thousands of beta-testing hours to iron out all the kinks in this one.  It has a lot to prove, and its pre-order list is filled, so I plan to live vicariously through the first wave of purchasers.  I'm more interested in the pre-amp itself, than I am Dirac, as the EQ system currently being planned for my room takes correction a bit further than auto-EQ.  I love Emotiva products, and would love to have a solid Pre\Pro from them, becasue I'll know that I'm getting top-tier performance without the top-tier price tag.  I just need to make sure it works consistently.



I'm on the order list. Zero risk. If it turns out to be a piece of junk, I return it and keep using what I am already using. My hope is that they have a LOT of beta testers doing everything in their power to break it.


The real question for me is while the final results of the measurements of Dirac and the filters created in this new product may be better than what a fine tuned Audyssey system produces, will I be able to hear the difference in a 7.2 system. I am not very optimistic that I will be able to "blindly" hear the difference. We shall see. (I also sure do hope it does not take as long to calibrate a 7.2 system with Dirac on this product as it does on my current Audyssey system!!)


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3030#post_24446330
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the order list. Zero risk. If it turns out to be a piece of junk, I return it and keep using what I am already using. My hope is that they have a LOT of beta testers doing everything in their power to break it.
> 
> 
> The real question for me is while the final results of the measurements of Dirac and the filters created in this new product may be better than what a fine tuned Audyssey system produces, will I be able to hear the difference in a 7.2 system. I am not very optimistic that I will be able to "blindly" hear the difference. We shall see. (I also sure do hope it does not take as long to calibrate a 7.2 system with Dirac on this product as it does on my current Audyssey system!!)


i look forward to hearing your impressions of the XMC-1!  Dirac will be in very capable hands!

 

By the way, 4k is on the way...to my doorstep


----------



## BrolicBeast


Hey all, some updates!!!!

 

****The Sony 600ES 4k projector arrives this week! ****

 

****The Triad Cinema Plus Platinums have been ORDERED!!!!!****

 

PARTY TIME!!!!!! LOL...I'm not a wealthy guy, so purhcasing both of these were real sacrifices for me guys, but after months of saving, I finally own them.  I feel the way I felt when I bought my first car!
















 

All that's left is for me to move in, move the bathroom, HVAC, and Water Heater, and build the room.

 

Now, if those operations prove to be too expensive, then--you know what?  I'm sticking with the original space.  My wife, God bless her heart, has told me she's open to both options (I had to manipulate the floor plan in excel to let her know what the plan is.  Once she saw it on paper, all reservations went away. There are two ways to approach this: 1) If the plumbing quotes are too expensive, I can just use the existing space.  2) If the plumbing quotes are too expensive, I can just save my pennies, wait however long it takes, and get the plumbing moved--in which case, I'd keep the basement finished (and well used) until I was ready to get the work done).

 

I'm striving for the ultimate home theater on a non-ultimate budget.  Let's see how this turns out!

 

Now, I need to figure out what the audiophile room equipment is going to be.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Good stuff. Can't wait to see some pics of the new speakers. I hope all goes well with the rest of the room.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3030#post_24447580
> 
> 
> i look forward to hearing your impressions of the XMC-1!  Dirac will be in very capable hands!
> 
> 
> By the way, 4k is on the way...to my doorstep



I thought you already had one in house and had it for sale?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3030#post_24497678
> 
> 
> Good stuff. Can't wait to see some pics of the new speakers. I hope all goes well with the rest of the room.


Pics won't be up for a while--if they're anything like the InWall Gold LCR's I currently have for surrounds, they'll stay in their crates until we're ready to definitely use them!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3030#post_24497691
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you already had one in house and had it for sale?


Nope--was goingto have my dealer ship it to the buyer directly for warranty preservation.  Decided not to sell it after all, since the personal event that I thought might happen didn't happen.

 

Stemming from that personal event, everything nearly came to a halt--theater and otherwise.  I thought I'd have to sell everything off and just quit the hobby--but I serve a God that is able...Crisis averted!


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3030#post_24497733
> 
> 
> Pics won't be up for a while--if they're anything like the InWall Gold LCR's I currently have for surrounds, they'll stay in their crates until we're ready to definitely use them!


That's cool. I am just curious as to how they look and how they will look once they are in the wall. You are still using(getting) some SubMersives right?

P.S Don't forget to check your PM.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> I serve a God that is able.



You do indeed. One of my very very favorite songs with amazing lyrics is "He is able" and the group Truth used to sing that incredibly well. Video of them singing it attached !!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3030#post_24497820
> 
> 
> That's cool. I am just curious as to how they look and how they will look once they are in the wall. You are still using(getting) some SubMersives right?
> 
> P.S Don't forget to check your PM.



When they come, I may need to go ahead and open a crate up to take a peek! I'll be way too excited!

In the subs, I emailed Mark with a special request this morning.....I'll see what becomes of that before disclosing my subwoofer solution. Heh heh.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3030#post_24497842
> 
> 
> You do indeed. One of my very very favorite songs with amazing lyrics is "He is able" and the group Truth used to sing that incredibly well. Video of them singing it attached !!



Love this song!!!....I sung a modified version of it with my choir a loooong time ago.


----------



## BrolicBeast


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   4K in the house!!!


----------



## wilfredent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3060#post_24504016
> 
> 
> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   4K in the house!!!





congrats bro


----------



## kevon27

Okay, 4K great.. But the real important question, what's in the Emotiva Box??


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilfredent*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3060#post_24504305
> 
> 
> 
> congrats bro


Thanks man!!!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3060#post_24505172
> 
> 
> Okay, 4K great.. But the real important question, what's in the Emotiva Box??


Boxed up the XPR-1's--moving day is fast-approaching.


----------



## lbrown105

how do you like the XPR1's. I was down to 3 XPR1's or the LG 10k for my LCR. I ended up pulling the trigger on the LG but still really interested in the XPR too.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lbrown105*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3060#post_24505382
> 
> 
> how do you like the XPR1's. I was down to 3 XPR1's or the LG 10k for my LCR. I ended up pulling the trigger on the LG but still really interested in the XPR too.



I LOVE the XPR--1's! I can't imagine a better amplifier! I hate to ask, but what's an LG 10k?


----------



## lbrown105




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3060#post_24505540
> 
> 
> I LOVE the XPR--1's! I can't imagine a better amplifier! I hate to ask, but what's an LG 10k?


Yeah I have heard good things. How hot does it run when being pushed? The LG is Lab Gruppen FP 10000q. Basically a very high end touring amplifier. 2100 watts x 4 channels at 4 ohms. Full dsp and circuit protection.


----------



## Frohlich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lbrown105*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3060#post_24505653
> 
> 
> Yeah I have heard good things. How hot does it run when being pushed? The LG is Lab Gruppen FP 10000q. Basically a very high end touring amplifier. 2100 watts x 4 channels at 4 ohms. Full dsp and circuit protection.



If Matt would come hang out with us regular peeps on the JTR forum, he would know what an LG amp was










Just kidding bro. Your new set-up is going to be lights out. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lbrown105*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3060#post_24505653
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I have heard good things. How hot does it run when being pushed? The LG is Lab Gruppen FP 10000q. Basically a very high end touring amplifier. 2100 watts x 4 channels at 4 ohms. Full dsp and circuit protection.


Ah, ok got ya! Man, I went to google and searched for LG 10K and also LG 10,000 and nothing popped up.  But Lab Gruppen--now it makes sense.  What drove you to go with the LG as opposed to the XPR's?  It's very dificult to push these amps hard (they're so powerful), but at consistent reference volume with my hand over the vents atop the chassis, they don't run very warm at all.

 

I use a pro amp for my Crowson Transducers--a Behringer iNuke 1000dsp.  The built-in DSP was critical in getting the crowsons tuned to just the right response, so I know your DSP amp must be treating you well!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frohlich*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3060#post_24506409
> 
> 
> 
> If Matt would come hang out with us regular peeps on the JTR forum, he would know what an LG amp was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding bro. Your new set-up is going to be lights out. Can't wait to see the finished product.


Well Well Well, it's Mr. Custom-Noesis himself (still crazy how you got that 212 horn into the 228 cabinet)....LOLOL--I pop in the JTR thread from time-to-time to see what's new; I must say, the discussions there are very interesting. Do a lot of JTR owners use Lab Gruppen amps? I don't know much about pro amps, other than my Behringer (which I didn't know existed until reading about it somewhere on AVS).

 

LIGHTS OUT.......CAMERA....ACTION!!!!! I'm on the edge of my seat, waiting for these Triad CinemaPlus Platinums to arrive (they apparently take a while to build).  I may have to open up the crate just to snap pictures that I can look at eighteen times a day until they are installed. heh heh heh.


----------



## BrolicBeast


Shooting the Sony VPL-VW600ES unboxing video this week.  If there's anything in particular that anyone would like me to focus on in particular, let me know!

 

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## BrolicBeast


For those with JRiver--let me tell you what will get you points.  Back up your Wedding DVD/Blu Ray the same way you'd do any other disc, find it in JRiver, and create a View called "Love of My Life" and create the appropriate tag so that only the wedding video shows up under that category.  Sit the wife down for a movie (tell her it's a surprise), and let her watch you navigate in Theater view to the "Love of My Life" section, and queue up your wedding video. Watch and Enjoy!


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3060#post_24506960
> 
> 
> Shooting the Sony VPL-VW600ES unboxing video this week.  If there's anything in particular that anyone would like me to focus on in particular, let me know!
> 
> 
> To infinity, and beyond!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3060#post_24507659
> 
> 
> For those with JRiver--let me tell you what will get you points.  Back up your Wedding DVD/Blu Ray the same way you'd do any other disc, find it in JRiver, and create a View called "Love of My Life" and create the appropriate tag so that only the wedding video shows up under that category.  Sit the wife down for a movie (tell her it's a surprise), and let her watch you navigate in Theater view to the "Love of My Life" section, and queue up your wedding video. Watch and Enjoy!



You know, I've never watched my wedding videos. And I've probably looked at the wedding album about once and not all of it.

My gosh, the money we spent and that wedding I should have watched the video 3 times a day for the last 10 years.


----------



## BrolicBeast




----------



## MIkeDuke

Freakin sweet Matt. I can't wait to see that thing hanging in your room.


----------



## lbrown105




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3060#post_24506486
> 
> 
> Ah, ok got ya! Man, I went to google and searched for LG 10K and also LG 10,000 and nothing popped up.  But Lab Gruppen--now it makes sense.  What drove you to go with the LG as opposed to the XPR's?  It's very dificult to push these amps hard (they're so powerful), but at consistent reference volume with my hand over the vents atop the chassis, they don't run very warm at all.
> 
> 
> I use a pro amp for my Crowson Transducers--a Behringer iNuke 1000dsp.  The built-in DSP was critical in getting the crowsons tuned to just the right response, so I know your DSP amp must be treating you well!
> 
> 
> Well Well Well, it's Mr. Custom-Noesis himself (still crazy how you got that 212 horn into the 228 cabinet)....LOLOL--I pop in the JTR thread from time-to-time to see what's new; I must say, the discussions there are very interesting. Do a lot of JTR owners use Lab Gruppen amps? I don't know much about pro amps, other than my Behringer (which I didn't know existed until reading about it somewhere on AVS).
> 
> 
> LIGHTS OUT.......CAMERA....ACTION!!!!! I'm on the edge of my seat, waiting for these Triad CinemaPlus Platinums to arrive (they apparently take a while to build).  I may have to open up the crate just to snap pictures that I can look at eighteen times a day until they are installed. heh heh heh.


Ended up with the LG basically chose between really large and heavy vs lighter but much louder because of fan noise. Cost of 3 XPR 1's is about the same as the LG10K and since my amp will be in a separate room I went with LG. My speaker designer felt it is probably about the perfect amp for the speakers I have.


BTW, that is an awesome projector can't wait to hear what you think of it. You have really nice choices of equipment all around.


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3060#post_24508770



Nice, but you only have ONE projector.. Kids nowaday use at least 2..


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3060#post_24509353
> 
> 
> Freakin sweet Matt. I can't wait to see that thing hanging in your room.


 Thanks Mike--it'll probably be in a hush box, but I still can't wait to get it in the room.  I couldn't wait, so i shot the unboxing video yesterday and WHEWWWWW this thing puts out a seriousssss picture.  I had to test it on the wall, and even so--the picture was superb. I can't even image it on a great screen.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lbrown105*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3060#post_24509470
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up with the LG basically chose between really large and heavy vs lighter but much louder because of fan noise. Cost of 3 XPR 1's is about the same as the LG10K and since my amp will be in a separate room I went with LG. My speaker designer felt it is probably about the perfect amp for the speakers I have.
> 
> 
> BTW, that is an awesome projector can't wait to hear what you think of it. You have really nice choices of equipment all around.


Ah, ok--i hear you on the separate equipment room setup.  My Behringer also gets very loud (or so I've read) but Ihad everything behind the theater in a smaller room, so no fan-niuse was ever heard.  that's ap retty impressive equipment list you've got in your signature.  I would ask "how do you like your Noesis?", but something tells me that I already know the answer! lolol.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3060#post_24509576
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, but you only have ONE projector.. Kids nowaday use at least 2..


Wahhh???


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3060#post_24511571
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike--it'll probably be in a hush box, but I still can't wait to get it in the room.  I couldn't wait, so i shot the unboxing video yesterday and WHEWWWWW this thing puts out a seriousssss picture.  I had to test it on the wall, and even so--the picture was superb. I can't even image it on a great screen.


Cool. I can't wait until you post that vid. And I know you described it before, but can you please describe your home theater preamp plan and room correction solution? I know you got rid of the Theta but I am still confused on what you are using to get the audio like TRUHD and DTS-MA as well as how you will EQ the room. I think it was some ideas from your designer?


----------



## kevon27

Wahhh??? 










http://airflex5d.com/


----------



## MIkeDuke

I have heard about systems with stacked, or two projectors and I always wondered how it was implemented.


----------



## BrolicBeast


Sony VPL-VW600 ES Unboxing Video


----------



## kevon27

I surprised you haven't moved up to a Runco or a Sim2..


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3060#post_24511725
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. I can't wait until you post that vid. And I know you described it before, but can you please describe your home theater preamp plan and room correction solution? I know you got rid of the Theta but I am still confused on what you are using to get the audio like TRUHD and DTS-MA as well as how you will EQ the room. I think it was some ideas from your designer?


Ah, well if an Auro 3D processor isn't released by the time the theater is ready to get going, I'm going to use JRiver as a direct source to the Oppo BDP-105D; I'm going to use an external multi-channel processor (by Ashly or the like) that PMI regular uses in their high-end installations; they are going to fly out and fine-tune the room to perfection. Once Auro 3D/Atmos processors are available, I'll pay PMI again to fly out and re-tune the room for 3D Audio.


----------



## Scout's staff

Thanks for the video. Nice job. I still have not opened my new pj from Christmas - still waiting for my black diamond screen to be delivered. So I'll live through you for another week or so.


----------



## kevon27

Will the sony 4k media server be compatible with this projector?


----------



## JVoth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3060#post_24512909
> 
> 
> I surprised you haven't moved up to a Runco or a Sim2..


Projector Central has a comparison review of a an Epson 6030UB vs. a Runco X-200i here . There is an $11,500 price difference and from what the reviewer said, the Epson beat the Runco in everything except sharpness. If you scroll down to the comments section of the article, people are bashing Runco pretty bad. I've heard in the past that they can be terribly overpriced, especially with projectors under $5K being so good these days. Now as for the Sim2, I don't think I've ever heard anyone say anything negative, ever. Also, I think these new Sony 4K's are supposed to be ridiculously good and on par with Sim2.

Just throwing that out there in case Brolic changes his mind. Again.


He's definitely put us on a roller coaster in his build thread. But I will say, there have been some bargains in the classifieds when he's ready for an equipment change.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JVoth*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3060#post_24515539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's definitely put us on a roller coaster in his build thread.



Sort of like when Lucy tells Charlie Brown that she won't move the football when he is going to kick it --- then of course she does


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3060#post_24515782
> 
> 
> Sort of like when Lucy tells Charlie Brown that she won't move the football when he is going to kick it --- then of course she does



I really believe without Brolic, the WYSC section of AVS FORUM will be rather boring. He's like a one man soup opera (AS THE BROLIC TURNS or THE YOUNG AND THE BROLIC). You have to continuously come back and tune in to see what's next.

I'm placing bets. When this current theater build is done by PMI, within 6 to 12 months he will announce: "I'm shaking things up again guys, stay tuned".. He will rip everything out and go strictly surround headphones with the Smyth Realiser.
http://www.smyth-research.com/products.html


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3060#post_24516139
> 
> 
> I really believe without Brolic, the WYSC section of AVS FORUM will be rather boring. He's like a one man soup opera (AS THE BROLIC TURNS or THE YOUNG AND THE BROLIC). You have to continuously come back and tune in to see what's next.
> 
> I'm placing bets. When this current theater build is done by PMI, within 6 to 12 months he will announce: "I'm shaking things up again guys, stay tuned".. He will rip everything out and go strictly surround headphones with the Smyth Realiser.]



Not only is he like a one man soap opera (but way more fun to watch), he is doing more than his part to keep the high end audio and home theater segments of our hobby active and alive with his "churning".


More amazing than his active component swapping is that he married a woman who supports him in his addiction hobby. Heck of a deal!!


----------



## rsymmons

I second that!!


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JVoth*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3060#post_24515539
> 
> 
> Projector Central has a comparison review of a an Epson 6030UB vs. a Runco X-200i here . There is an $11,500 price difference and from what the reviewer said, the Epson beat the Runco in everything except sharpness. If you scroll down to the comments section of the article, people are bashing Runco pretty bad. I've heard in the past that they can be terribly overpriced, especially with projectors under $5K being so good these days. Now as for the Sim2, I don't think I've ever heard anyone say anything negative, ever. Also, I think these new Sony 4K's are supposed to be ridiculously good and on par with Sim2.
> 
> Just throwing that out there in case Brolic changes his mind. Again.
> 
> 
> He's definitely put us on a roller coaster in his build thread. But I will say, there have been some bargains in the classifieds when he's ready for an equipment change.



Thanks for the review link.. You really have to do your home work before dumping money on 'high-end gear". A $15,000 dollars get beaten up by a $3500 projector.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scout's staff*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3060#post_24514014
> 
> 
> Thanks for the video. Nice job. I still have not opened my new pj from Christmas - still waiting for my black diamond screen to be delivered. So I'll live through you for another week or so.


No problem buddy!  Dude, you've had a projector since Christmas and haven't opened yet??  You have more willpower than I did.  Back when I was rocking my klipsch speakers, I took the center channel home same day, but the towers had to be delivered.....man, I watched hours of movie clips with just the center channel for the three days it took for the towers to come. lol.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3060#post_24514089
> 
> 
> Will the sony 4k media server be compatible with this projector?


Yes indeed!  I skipped it though--from what everyone says, it gets old rather quickly.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JVoth*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3060#post_24515539
> 
> 
> 
> Projector Central has a comparison review of a an Epson 6030UB vs. a Runco X-200i here . There is an $11,500 price difference and from what the reviewer said, the Epson beat the Runco in everything except sharpness. If you scroll down to the comments section of the article, people are bashing Runco pretty bad. I've heard in the past that they can be terribly overpriced, especially with projectors under $5K being so good these days. Now as for the Sim2, I don't think I've ever heard anyone say anything negative, ever. Also, I think these new Sony 4K's are supposed to be ridiculously good and on par with Sim2.
> 
> Just throwing that out there in case Brolic changes his mind. Again.
> 
> 
> He's definitely put us on a roller coaster in his build thread. But I will say, there have been some bargains in the classifieds when he's ready for an equipment change.


Awesome comparo--thanks for sharing that! I've heard great things about Sim2, and was actually really close to getting a DPI Titan Reference projector instead of this one.....but contrast (or lack thereof) killed that notion at the last minute. LOL--man, I think I roller coaster everywhere! lol.....change is a constant in my theater life, although that's going to change once this new room gets finalized!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3060#post_24515782
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of like when Lucy tells Charlie Brown that she won't move the football when he is going to kick it --- then of course she does


LOL.....I won't sell, I won't sell, I won't sell......................

 

two days later.....

 

FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!! lol

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3060#post_24516139
> 
> 
> 
> I really believe without Brolic, the WYSC section of AVS FORUM will be rather boring. He's like a one man soup opera (AS THE BROLIC TURNS or THE YOUNG AND THE BROLIC). You have to continuously come back and tune in to see what's next.
> 
> I'm placing bets. When this current theater build is done by PMI, within 6 to 12 months he will announce: "I'm shaking things up again guys, stay tuned".. He will rip everything out and go strictly surround headphones with the Smyth Realiser.
> http://www.smyth-research.com/products.html


[email protected] soap opera.....man, I can't shake anything up after this build is done.  Too much $ is being invested in the design, specs, basement (demolishing and rebuilding a bathroom, in addition to moving water heater and HVAC), and equipment!!!

 

I've heard great things about the smith realiser......I've always wanted to try one.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3060#post_24516223
> 
> 
> 
> Not only is he like a one man soap opera (but way more fun to watch), he is doing more than his part to keep the high end audio and home theater segments of our hobby active and alive with his "churning".
> 
> 
> More amazing than his active component swapping is that he married a woman who supports him in his addiction hobby. Heck of a deal!!


lol, talk about soap opera--you should have seen the days it took me to convince the wife that it's ok to demolish a perfectly fine, brand new, full bathroom just to add a few feet to the theater length.  That took some smooth talking.....and some re-arranging of the PDF floor plan--to convince her. But what an absolute blessing she is. She's looking forward to my first "AVS Movie Night" just as much as I am.  She's met a few buddies who are local AVSers, and her impression is "people in your hobby are all sooooo cool!"

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsymmons*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3060#post_24516409
> 
> 
> I second that!!


Here Here! ***sips glass of Martinelli's***


----------



## BrolicBeast


A special link just for the folks here in WYSC...this is my original Sony 600ES unboxing video that kept getting flagged on YouTube.  It shows actual content, and an intro that took me a while to get just right, but I love it!  Three things to know before watching: 1) My video camera is losing its edge, and its low light performance is abysmal, 2) the video may take a while to load, and 3) Ignore that speck on the top center of the movie clips you see---apparently, there's a nick there that occurred at some point during the packing process. 

 

Original Brolic Sony 600ES Unboxing with Setup and Picture Quality Capture


----------



## buckley44

BrolicBeast, were you ever able to get your glasses yet with your voucher?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buckley44*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3090#post_24529004
> 
> 
> BrolicBeast, were you ever able to get your glasses yet with your voucher?


Greetings!  Yup--the trick is changing the shipping from $5 shipping to $10 shipping, and you can also purchase another one if you want.  For some reason, the system needs to have some dollar amount to charge you (i don't quite understand why).


----------



## buckley44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3090#post_24529990
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings!  Yup--the trick is changing the shipping from $5 shipping to $10 shipping, and you can also purchase another one if you want.  For some reason, the system needs to have some dollar amount to charge you (i don't quite understand why).



I seen on your new build thread you were selling the 600es, did you change your mind and decide to hold onto it until your house is done?, By the way I'm a Concrete Contractor in the Chicago land Area, it has been fun watching your project, read that your good on a jack hammer. lol


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buckley44*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3090#post_24531165
> 
> 
> 
> I seen on your new build thread you were selling the 600es, did you change your mind and decide to hold onto it until your house is done?, By the way I'm a Concrete Contractor in the Chicago land Area, it has been fun watching your project, read that your good on a jack hammer. lol


LOL, yeah man--I initially was going to sell it because I  thought I'd be building an addition to the house, which would have taken the better part of a year.  That, plus a personal crisis that was looming and threatening to reach fruition.  But I found out that my county has limitations to how far from the house I can build, so the external theater addition was no longer an option.  Right around the same time, we saw that the other looming crisis was no longer going to reach fruition, so I pulled the sale down and am enjoying this Sony 600ES!!!!!

 

Oh man, I'm not looking forward to breaking that concrete--I'll probably be paying a crew to do it, as I may also try to underpin the theater space to give myself 10-12 foot ceilings to work with.  I'm not looking forward to getting the quote on that work.


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3090#post_24531185
> 
> 
> LOL, yeah man--I initially was going to sell it because I  thought I'd be building an addition to the house, which would have taken the better part of a year.  That, plus a personal crisis that was looming and threatening to reach fruition.  But I found out that my county has limitations to how far from the house I can build, so the external theater addition was no longer an option.  Right around the same time, we saw that the other looming crisis was no longer going to reach fruition, so I pulled the sale down and am enjoying this Sony 600ES!!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh man, I'm not looking forward to breaking that concrete--I'll probably be paying a crew to do it, as I may also try to underpin the theater space to give myself 10-12 foot ceilings to work with.  I'm not looking forward to getting the quote on that work.



Brolic, have you ever sat down and just speak to yourself and ask: Is doing all this really worth it all just to watch some blu-ray movies?

The Legacy Audio setup you had with the 120 inch screen, was that a bad experience? What is brolic's final goal for this theater? What is he trying to fulfill?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3090#post_24531451
> 
> 
> 
> Brolic, have you ever sat down and just speak to yourself and ask: Is doing all this really worth it all just to watch some blu-ray movies?
> 
> The Legacy Audio setup you had with the 120 inch screen, was that a bad experience? What is brolic's final goal for this theater? What is he trying to fulfill?


Kevon, you've asked this question quite a few times in a few different ways, but my answer isn't going to change. Of course it's worth it. If it weren't, I most certainly wouldn't be doing it. For me, it's not just about movies; it's about gaming and music as well for me.

The final goal is to get as close to perfection as my pockets allow. The longest I’ve ever been with one system is three years. From 2007 to 2009, nothing changed in my system (I thought it was impossible to beat--Panasonic Plasma, Klipsch RF-82, Infinity 12-inch subwoofer, etc.)

 

....and then I discovered AVS, and haven't had the system static since.

 

That moment is coming, however, where nothing will be changing, except projectors and processors every four years. Once the final fabric panel is up, and all the gear is in place, I'm not touching the system, primarily because I won't be able to think of anything that could perform better. This is why I'm going to the extents that I'm going. I can't picture a speaker outperforming the CinemaPlus Platinums w/ baffle walls; I can't imagine a surround speaker outperforming four full-size Triad Gold LCR's which most people use for mains; I can't imagine any projector outperforming the Sony 600ES (except the 1100, which is just brighter--irrelevant for my screen size); I can't imagine any subwoofer outperforming my forthcoming subwoofer solution (not yet disclosed); I can't imagine a designer outdesigning the PMI room/acoustic design that we're working on. The point is, I’m taking my time, purchasing the very best of everything I can afford, so I know for sure I have the best possible system within my means. No more "should I have spent that extra $1000 on the step up model?" questions lingering in my mind. the Legacy Focus SE/JVC RS56/Stewart ST130 120" screen was the best I could afford at the time, but I've since gone from middle- management to upper-management, second only to the VP's and the CEO, and thus my means have increased. This means I can go for my *dream* equipment.

 

I remember when I first joined AVS and could barely afford my Harmony 1100 remote. I would spend hours perusing AVS, wishing x person would have posted more pictures, or y person would share more information about their high-end setups that I could only dream of affording. Now that I have the opportunity to build my dream theater, I'm putting myself in "2009 Matt's shoes, and I try to post all the information that I wished the owners of my favorite threads posted back then (which why I'm alwaysssss posting either in this thread, or the build thread--even if the posts are just fleeting ideas. The frequent posts might seem like bragging sometimes, or might seem inane (why won't Brolic stop talking about x or y?), or my frequent equipment considerations might make me seem like I change the theater all the time, but the info is useful to *someone* out there, because it was useful to me when I first joined.

 

So it's absolutely worth it, and by the grace of God, my wife is on board, which is--in and of itself--a blessing!

 

OK--essay is over!


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3090#post_24531714
> 
> 
> Kevon, you've asked this question quite a few times in a few different ways, but my answer isn't going to change. Of course it's worth it. If it weren't, I most certainly wouldn't be doing it. For me, it's not just about movies; it's about gaming and music as well for me.
> 
> The final goal is to get as close to perfection as my pockets allow. The longest I’ve ever been with one system is three years. From 2007 to 2009, nothing changed in my system (I thought it was impossible to beat--Panasonic Plasma, Klipsch RF-82, Infinity 12-inch subwoofer, etc.)
> 
> 
> ....and then I discovered AVS, and haven't had the system static since.
> 
> 
> That moment is coming, however, where nothing will be changing, except projectors and processors every four years. Once the final fabric panel is up, and all the gear is in place, I'm not touching the system, primarily because I won't be able to think of anything that could perform better. This is why I'm going to the extents that I'm going. I can't picture a speaker outperforming the CinemaPlus Platinums w/ baffle walls; I can't imagine a surround speaker outperforming four full-size Triad Gold LCR's which most people use for mains; I can't imagine any projector outperforming the Sony 600ES (except the 1100, which is just brighter--irrelevant for my screen size); I can't imagine any subwoofer outperforming my forthcoming subwoofer solution (not yet disclosed); I can't imagine a designer outdesigning the PMI room/acoustic design that we're working on. The point is, I’m taking my time, purchasing the very best of everything I can afford, so I know for sure I have the best possible system within my means. No more "should I have spent that extra $1000 on the step up model?" questions lingering in my mind. the Legacy Focus SE/JVC RS56/Stewart ST130 120" screen was the best I could afford at the time, but I've since gone from middle- management to upper-management, second only to the VP's and the CEO, and thus my means have increased. This means I can go for my _dream_ equipment.
> 
> 
> I remember when I first joined AVS and could barely afford my Harmony 1100 remote. I would spend hours perusing AVS, wishing x person would have posted more pictures, or y person would share more information about their high-end setups that I could only dream of affording. Now that I have the opportunity to build my dream theater, I'm putting myself in "2009 Matt's shoes, and I try to post all the information that I wished the owners of my favorite threads posted back then (which why I'm alwaysssss posting either in this thread, or the build thread--even if the posts are just fleeting ideas. The frequent posts might seem like bragging sometimes, or might seem inane (why won't Brolic stop talking about x or y?), or my frequent equipment considerations might make me seem like I change the theater all the time, but the info is useful to _someone_ out there, because it was useful to me when I first joined.
> 
> 
> So it's absolutely worth it, and by the grace of God, my wife is on board, which is--in and of itself--a blessing!
> 
> 
> OK--essay is over!



Sorry bro for repeating the question. Just want to make sure you are still staying focus because sometimes we can lost in trying to gain perfection.

Anyway, I'm waiting to see the final production. And like I said before, this show (as the Brolic turns) is very entertaining and It's my way of living out my fantasies through someone else.

Keep good and God Bless.


----------



## buckley44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3090#post_24531185
> 
> 
> LOL, yeah man--I initially was going to sell it because I  thought I'd be building an addition to the house, which would have taken the better part of a year.  That, plus a personal crisis that was looming and threatening to reach fruition.  But I found out that my county has limitations to how far from the house I can build, so the external theater addition was no longer an option.  Right around the same time, we saw that the other looming crisis was no longer going to reach fruition, so I pulled the sale down and am enjoying this Sony 600ES!!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh man, I'm not looking forward to breaking that concrete--I'll probably be paying a crew to do it, as I may also try to underpin the theater space to give myself 10-12 foot ceilings to work with.  I'm not looking forward to getting the quote on that work.




You should put the radiant heat in the floor, that way you don't have to worry about any ducts in the theater room.


----------



## mhrischuk

Radiant floor is definitely the way to go.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3090#post_24531850
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bro for repeating the question. Just want to make sure you are still staying focus because sometimes we can lost in trying to gain perfection.
> 
> Anyway, I'm waiting to see the final production. And like I said before, this show (as the Brolic turns) is very entertaining and It's my way of living out my fantasies through someone else.
> 
> Keep good and God Bless.


No problem--it's possible that i misinterpreted your tone to be "why the heck would you do all of this" as opposed to "make sure you've thought this through' in your questions.  My above response is to the former tone; if the latter tone was the actual case, then feel free to completely the above post!  [email protected] As the  Brolic Turns.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buckley44*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3090#post_24532014
> 
> 
> 
> You should put the radiant heat in the floor, that way you don't have to worry about any ducts in the theater room.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhrischuk*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3090#post_24532064
> 
> 
> Radiant floor is definitely the way to go.


 

Radiant floor?  Now that's new!  Does it get enough heat in the floor to replace a HVAC system with dead vent?  Also, can it cool the room as well???  that would be pretty neat, although I might envision folks feet getting hot or cold.  Please enlighten me, ye knowledgable ones.  This is pretty new to me.


----------



## buckley44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3090#post_24532216
> 
> 
> Radiant floor?  Now that's new!  Does it get enough heat in the floor to replace a HVAC system with dead vent?  Also, can it cool the room as well???  that would be pretty neat, although I might envision folks feet getting hot or cold.  Please enlighten me, ye knowledgable ones.  This is pretty new to me.



Radiant heat in the floor would keep it warm down there, I'm a Concrete Contractor that has poured over it on certain projects so someone more in that field maybe can answer better than me as far as it heating the room enough, I do know it works pretty well though.I live in the Chicago land area and my basement stays cool as hell down there in the summer were I almost want to put the heat on to take the chill out.In Chicago we even use it in driveways for customers so that it will melt the snow and ice..... alot of people use it in there basement floors and bathrooms here.

http://home.howstuffworks.com/home-improvement/construction/materials/radiant-floor-heating.htm


----------



## Scout's staff

Radiant floors only heat unfortunately. You will still need an AC solution for the room - especially in the DC area.


----------



## mhrischuk


Radiant can be electric but that's too pricey to operate. Normally uses special polymer flexible pipe that is installed in the concrete and heated by a boiler type heating system.


----------



## BrolicBeast

I'll definitely look into the various solutions available....If they are not ludicrously priced, I may definitely shoot for them. It it's a really neat concept.


----------



## kevon27

Why not just carpet (industrial carpeting) the basement. What I would suggest is to have something like a multi-zone central air system (don't know if that exist) so you can only heat or cool the basement/theater separate from the rest of the house as needed.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3090#post_24536391
> 
> 
> Why not just carpet (industrial carpeting) the basement. What I would suggest is to have something like a multi-zone central air system (don't know if that exist) so you can only heat or cool the basement/theater separate from the rest of the house as needed.


The original plan was to do just that (still is the plan until i thoroughly research the radiant flooring).  There's multi-zone heating/cooling currently setup for each of the floors, but I'd need to tap into one of those to create a separate enclosed zone for the theater (i don't want sound traveling through vents to other parts of the house).  I've been reading about the dead-vent, but I'm not particularly sure if I"m shooting that route yet.


----------



## wilfredent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3090#post_24536935
> 
> 
> 
> The original plan was to do just that (still is the plan until i thoroughly research the radiant flooring).  There's multi-zone heating/cooling currently setup for each of the floors, but I'd need to tap into one of those to create a separate enclosed zone for the theater (i don't want sound traveling through vents to other parts of the house).  I've been reading about the dead-vent, but I'm not particularly sure if I"m shooting that route yet.



BB if u tap into one off the other floor vents to the theater the sound will travel


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilfredent*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3090#post_24537812
> 
> 
> 
> BB if u tap into one off the other floor vents to the theater the sound will travel


Oh I definitely contradicted myself in that post....sorry about that!  In one part of the sentence, I said I'd tap into one of the zones, and in the latter part of the sentence, I spoke about a separate enclosed zone.  Brolic brain fart in full effect! lol.

 

So the plan is to have a separate climate control system for the theater (if I can afford it).


----------



## BrolicBeast


I'm thinking about cutting the entire secondary music system concept--even with the Legacies behind the screen.  The Plats were amazing for music too, and even though the legacies have a slightly better upper-midrange to my ears, I have to come to terms with the fact that there will always be *something* out there that does something better.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3090#post_24538252
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about cutting the entire secondary music system concept--even with the Legacies behind the screen.  The Plats were amazing for music too, and even though the legacies have a slightly better upper-midrange to my ears, I have to come to terms with the fact that there will always be _something_ out there that does something better.



Hitting a sweet spot with your equipment will go a long way. You're so satisfied with what you have that it matters much less, if at all, that there's _maybe_ something better out there. I hit the SS with my Kuro, for example. And my amps; no upgrade desires there, either. Even if I could afford it. The Macs stay!


As for Legacys versus Plats, perhaps the question really is which sound you prefer overall, rather than focusing on one thing a particular piece does better and getting into a potential quandry.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3090#post_24538568
> 
> 
> Hitting a sweet spot with your equipment will go a long way. You're so satisfied with what you have that it matters much less, if at all, that there's _maybe_ something better out there. I hit the SS with my Kuro, for example. And my amps; no upgrade desires there, either. Even if I could afford it. The Macs stay!
> 
> 
> As for Legacys versus Plats, perhaps the question really is which sound you prefer overall, rather than focusing on one thing a particular piece does better and getting into a potential quandry.



Great points prepress; overall, it's the Plats without a shadow of a doubt!


----------



## wilfredent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3090#post_24538241
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I definitely contradicted myself in that post....sorry about that!  In one part of the sentence, I said I'd tap into one of the zones, and in the latter part of the sentence, I spoke about a separate enclosed zone.  Brolic brain fart in full effect! lol.
> 
> 
> So the plan is to have a separate climate control system for the theater (if I can afford it).



Lol lol ok got you sweet


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3090#post_24538252
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about cutting the entire secondary music system concept--even with the Legacies behind the screen.  The Plats were amazing for music too, and even though the legacies have a slightly better upper-midrange to my ears, I have to come to terms with the fact that there will always be _something_ out there that does something better.



You can still have a dedicated 2 channel setup. But this may involve you going smaller and with bookshelfs and a sub. You would even have the opportunity to better position the L/R speakers to get the ultimate soundstage and imaging..


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3090#post_24538252
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about cutting the entire secondary music system concept--even with the Legacies behind the screen.  The Plats were amazing for music too, and even though the legacies have a slightly better upper-midrange to my ears, I have to come to terms with the fact that there will always be _something_ out there that does something better.



Matt: I have heard numerous rooms that have combined music and HT and they sound SPECTACULAR. And you are right, there is ALWAYS something out there that is if not better, then different. If you want to spend north of $100K on speakers, you can and a few in that price point are outstanding. There are speakers that cost $600K:

 


Or $1,000,000

 



But, at the end of the day, none are even close to a live music experience - some closer than others but all are miles away. (I spent the equivalent of a very fine home trying to prove otherwise).


But what is attainable is entertainment, joy, and fun, And any of the options you are considering can take you there.


As you well know, "the world" will keep presenting ways for you to find even MORE happiness, etc outside of the only One who can truly provide it.


Make a choice and then enjoy it. (Sermon over)


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3090#post_24540604
> 
> 
> Matt: I have heard numerous rooms that have combined music and HT and they sound SPECTACULAR. And you are right, there is ALWAYS something out there that is if not better, then different. If you want to spend north of $100K on speakers, you can and a few in that price point are outstanding. There are speakers that cost $600K:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or $1,000,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, at the end of the day, none are even close to a live music experience - some closer than others but all are miles away. (I spent the equivalent of a very fine home trying to prove otherwise).
> 
> 
> But what is attainable is entertainment, joy, and fun, And any of the options you are considering can take you there.
> 
> 
> As you well know, "the world" will keep presenting ways for you to find even MORE happiness, etc outside of the only One who can truly provide it.
> 
> 
> Make a choice and then enjoy it. (Sermon over)



And the strange thing is that Matt can actually afford such monstrosities.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3090#post_24540636
> 
> 
> And the strange thing is that Matt can actually afford such monstrosities.



I would then replace "strange" with "dangerous"


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3090#post_24540409
> 
> 
> You can still have a dedicated 2 channel setup. But this may involve you going smaller and with bookshelfs and a sub. You would even have the opportunity to better position the L/R speakers to get the ultimate soundstage and imaging..



I've tried bookshelves in the past, but they just don't do it for me when pushed really loudly (which I tend to do often for ballads). Plus, I just love the look of towers in a room. I. Think my look/performance ratio is 85/15. I'd rather have a speaker that looks like a Porsche and performs like a Ferrari, than a speaker that performs like a Bugatti but looks like a Ford Model T! (I hope that analogy made sense...I'm here at Graces Fortune in Md, devouring some General Tso's Tofu for lunch! So my mind is battling between this iPad and how to get the broccoli on the same fork-full as this massive piece of tofu, )


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3090#post_24540604
> 
> 
> Matt: I have heard numerous rooms that have combined music and HT and they sound SPECTACULAR. And you are right, there is ALWAYS something out there that is if not better, then different. If you want to spend north of $100K on speakers, you can and a few in that price point are outstanding. There are speakers that cost $600K:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or $1,000,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, at the end of the day, none are even close to a live music experience - some closer than others but all are miles away. (I spent the equivalent of a very fine home trying to prove otherwise).
> 
> 
> But what is attainable is entertainment, joy, and fun, And any of the options you are considering can take you there.
> 
> 
> As you well know, "the world" will keep presenting ways for you to find even MORE happiness, etc outside of the only One who can truly provide it.
> 
> 
> Make a choice and then enjoy it. (Sermon over)



Yes indeed! Although for $1m, I'd expect the speakers to also serve me coffee, put my socks on, and transform into the next "Transformers" movie protagonist when our toasters finally rebel against us.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3090#post_24540636
> 
> 
> And the strange thing is that Matt can actually afford such monstrosities.



Ha!!!! No way could I afford those! Not even one driver at a time, let alone a full pair! Lol....But I do wish I could! I had to pinch pennies to swing the 600ES and Cinema Plus Plats in the same decade. Lol. I still shudder when I think about how much I actually spent.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3090#post_24540678
> 
> 
> I would then replace "strange" with "dangerous"



I'd have to replace "strange" with "fiscally impossible," and "dangerous" with "maritally suicidal!" Lol


----------



## BrolicBeast

A very interesting thing happened earlier this week. I was hanging out at a fellow AVS-ers theater, helping him with his projector. I had brought my HTPC over, and the audio from the computer was SIGNIFICANTLY lower than the volume of his system with just his Oppo. It was very surprising just how much lower. We played the Underworld Awakening scene and were like...huh? We put the disc into his Oppo, and everything sounded the proper volume again. I had already maxed out the volume on the PC, and Jriver volume is already set to "fixed," so I was quite surprised just how much lower the volume was.


It made me think about the Kaleidescape Cinema One.....if they had a storage expansion solution, I might actually consider one just to eliminate a variable like that.


----------



## Scout's staff

ok - now you just hate your money my friend.







With the Kaleidescape - I think you still need to insert the Blu-ray disk to watch the movie due to license verification. Not much of a time/access saver


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scout's staff*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3120#post_24541005
> 
> 
> ok - now you just hate your money my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the Kaleidescape - I think you still need to insert the Blu-ray disk to watch the movie due to license verification. Not much of a time/access saver



Lol, not anymore...for two bucks, you can upgrade your rip to Kaleidescape's store format, and no more disc needed!


Edit: Even if I could order one, its 200 blu ray limit per unit makes it a horrible value for blu ray collectors like me. They can keep that! Heh heh


----------



## Scout's staff

Ouch - the 200 limit is a tough one (That's another $400 if you max out on BR). Not sure how I feel about paying another $2 per BR either when I already own it.


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3120#post_24540979
> 
> 
> A very interesting thing happened earlier this week. I was hanging out at a fellow AVS-ers theater, helping him with his projector. I had brought my HTPC over, and the audio from the computer was SIGNIFICANTLY lower than the volume of his system with just his Oppo. It was very surprising just how much lower. We played the Underworld Awakening scene and were like...huh? We put the disc into his Oppo, and everything sounded the proper volume again. I had already maxed out the volume on the PC, and Jriver volume is already set to "fixed," so I was quite surprised just how much lower the volume was.
> 
> 
> It made me think about the Kaleidescape Cinema One.....if they had a storage expansion solution, I might actually consider one just to eliminate a variable like that.



I say, stick with the HTPC.. Your system should be bitstreaming directly to your receiver thus bypassing windows audio mixer and all volume controls. This is the way I have my jriver setup so I can only control volume on my receiver. Moving the volume sliders in windows and jriver does nothing.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3120#post_24541109
> 
> 
> 
> I say, stick with the HTPC.. Your system should be bitstreaming directly to your receiver thus bypassing windows audio mixer and all volume controls. This is the way I have my jriver setup so I can only control volume on my receiver. Moving the volume sliders in windows and jriver does nothing.


Ever since my monster HTPC died, i stuffed four hard-drives into the "everyday computer" with scavenged SATA cables (shocked the MoBo had enough SATA ports).  I generally have it setup so only the pre/pro does volume control.  I can't wait to build the next monster machine and get back to normalcy with a dedicated PC.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Finally got a new video camera....a REAL camcorder with all the bells and whistles. The Flip HD served me well for six years, but it was time to step it up! Lol.


----------



## DMark1

Regarding heating/cooling options, look into "mini-split" systems. I have a Fujitsu Halcyon unit in my room. They are ultra efficient, very quiet, easy to use, and you can have multiple units for seperate zone control, or for very large rooms. They are not very expensive compared to traditional central air systems, and they don't require vents and ducts. They are mounted to an outside wall, and the noisy compressor bits are installed outside. My unit has a "quiet" setting, and it is only about as loud as my JVC projector, which is to say, very quiet. Might be the solution to your heating/cooling problem...


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3120#post_24545202
> 
> 
> Finally got a new video camera....a REAL camcorder with all the bells and whistles. The Flip HD served me well for six years, but it was time to step it up! Lol.



So now all those videos you made in the past you have to do them over with the new camcorder.


----------



## wilfredent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3120#post_24545785
> 
> 
> So now all those videos you made in the past you have to do them over with the new camcorder.



LOL True


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMark1*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3120#post_24545663
> 
> 
> Regarding heating/cooling options, look into "mini-split" systems. I have a Fujitsu Halcyon unit in my room. They are ultra efficient, very quiet, easy to use, and you can have multiple units for seperate zone control, or for very large rooms. They are not very expensive compared to traditional central air systems, and they don't require vents and ducts. They are mounted to an outside wall, and the noisy compressor bits are installed outside. My unit has a "quiet" setting, and it is only about as loud as my JVC projector, which is to say, very quiet. Might be the solution to your heating/cooling problem...



Hey Dennis, I remember you telling me about this! I'm going to contact you about this tomorrow.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3120#post_24545785
> 
> 
> So now all those videos you made in the past you have to do them over with the new camcorder.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilfredent*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3120#post_24549010
> 
> 
> LOL True



Lol, but alas, the prior videos are in stasis, but all future videoes shall now have great low light performance.


----------



## BrolicBeast


Hey guys,

 

Changed things up again with the theater design.  Here's an updated model of how the theater space is going to look (everything is drawn to scale, so the screen width and room measurements are accurate!  Still working out the details, but this is the general idea and color scheme. I'm working on something unique for the columns, which is why they aren't in the room yet


----------



## kevon27

how large will your screen be?


----------



## BrolicBeast

12' ft wide.


----------



## prepress

"The Beast Unleashed" is the name of the theater? No kids' movies in there (not until you have kids, anyway)!


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3120#post_24571863
> 
> 
> "The Beast Unleashed" is the name of the theater? No kids' movies in there (not until you have kids, anyway)!


Ha, you do know once he starts having kids, the wife is going to declare the theater is to be turned into the ultimate nursery.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3120#post_24571863
> 
> 
> "The Beast Unleashed" is the name of the theater? No kids' movies in there (not until you have kids, anyway)!



Lolol, no kids in there period! At least, not while they're still children.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3120#post_24572694
> 
> 
> Ha, you do know once he starts having kids, the wife is going to declare the theater is to be turned into the ultimate nursery.



Lolol.....nah man, the basement is all mine! The nursery will have to be one of the spare bedrooms.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Is it me, or does Tom Cruise's new flick "Edge of Tomorrow" look like it should be called Oblivion 2?


----------



## kevon27

Never saw Oblivion. But from the previews of Edge of Tomorrow, I think I may go an see it. That's if the reviews are good. Did you see God's Not Dead yet?


----------



## eliwankenobi

Funny!, I just saw Oblivion today! If Edge of tomorrow is as good as Oblivion, we are in for a treat!!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3120#post_24572694
> 
> 
> Ha, you do know once he starts having kids, the wife is going to declare the theater is to be turned into the ultimate nursery.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3120#post_24572787
> 
> 
> Lolol, no kids in there period! At least, not while they're still children.
> 
> Lolol.....nah man, the basement is all mine! The nursery will have to be one of the spare bedrooms.



Just a small warning, nevertheless. My sister's in the position of having to babysit grandchildren, and for the oldest, the house's home theater ends up being a haven for Disney movies and similar TV shows a couple of days a week. Unfortunately it's the most use the theater gets except for my brother-in-law's sports viewing.


Maybe a separate mini-theater for the little ones once they're old enough, perhaps a 40" screen, basic BDP, receiver and a pair of speakers (what would they know?). The man cave must ever remain so if possible.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3120#post_24577058
> 
> 
> Never saw Oblivion. But from the previews of Edge of Tomorrow, I think I may go an see it. That's if the reviews are good. Did you see God's Not Dead yet?


Oblivion is a decent film and is an absolutely superb A/V showpiece (more visually stunning than audibly stunning, in my opinion—but both get top marks).  Edge of Tomorrow seems to have all the action that Oblivion may have lacked (granted—it wasn’t an action movie in the conventional sense).

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eliwankenobi*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3120#post_24577133
> 
> 
> Funny!, I just saw Oblivion today! If Edge of tomorrow is as good as Oblivion, we are in for a treat!!


 

I hope it is at least as good as Oblivion.  If so, then we’re in good shape!  I like the first trailer more than the second one that was released—seemed more epic!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3120#post_24577453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a small warning, nevertheless. My sister's in the position of having to babysit grandchildren, and for the oldest, the house's home theater ends up being a haven for Disney movies and similar TV shows a couple of days a week. Unfortunately it's the most use the theater gets except for my brother-in-law's sports viewing.
> 
> 
> Maybe a separate mini-theater for the little ones once they're old enough, perhaps a 40" screen, basic BDP, receiver and a pair of speakers (what would they know?). The man cave must ever remain so if possible.


*lightning strikes, as thunder clashes in the background!*  Thus sayeth Sir Brolic, Guardian of the Beast Realm and Protector of the Blairish Marches: no children shall be permitted to step foot inside the theater, lest they be banished to the island of perpetual tickling!

 

LOL, but for real--if a kid smudges my screen, and the parent can’t afford to replace it, then I’m screwed.  So that’s not a risk I can take.  you're absoltuely right though--they need to have an alternative location.  Thus, the kids will have to find their fun in the family room man—55’ plasma mounted on a wall with an in-ceiling 5.1 system.


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3120#post_24577942
> 
> 
> Oblivion is a decent film and is an absolutely superb A/V showpiece (more visually stunning than audibly stunning, in my opinion—but both get top marks).  Edge of Tomorrow seems to have all the action that Oblivion may have lacked (granted—it wasn’t an action movie in the conventional sense).
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it is at least as good as Oblivion.  If so, then we’re in good shape!  I like the first trailer more than the second one that was released—seemed more epic!
> 
> *lightning strikes, as thunder clashes in the background!*  Thus sayeth Sir Brolic, Guardian of the Beast Realm and Protector of the Blairish Marches: no children shall be permitted to step foot inside the theater, lest they be banished to the island of perpetual tickling!
> 
> 
> LOL, but for real--if a kid smudges my screen, and the parent can’t afford to replace it, then I’m screwed.  So that’s not a risk I can take.  you're absoltuely right though--they need to have an alternative location.  Thus, the kids will have to find their fun in the family room man—55’ plasma mounted on a wall with an in-ceiling 5.1 system.



One thing people forget to use that surely works if you have rude, undisciplined children in your home.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Yes! the Good Book says "Spare the rod, spoil the child" and 'tis true.  One hefty hand directed forcefully and consciously upon an offspring's hindparts in a swift, fierce downward arc and the children will learn rather quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3120#post_24578268
> 
> 
> 
> One thing people forget to use that surely works if you have rude, undisciplined children in your home.


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3120#post_24578375


Spanking - is like room correction but for children..


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3120#post_24577942
> 
> 
> *lightning strikes, as thunder clashes in the background!*  Thus sayeth Sir Brolic, Guardian of the Beast Realm and Protector of the Blairish Marches: no children shall be permitted to step foot inside the theater, lest they be banished to the island of perpetual tickling!
> 
> 
> LOL, but for real--if a kid smudges my screen, and the parent can’t afford to replace it, then I’m screwed.  So that’s not a risk I can take.  you're absoltuely right though--they need to have an alternative location.  Thus, the kids will have to find their fun in the family room man—55’ plasma mounted on a wall with an in-ceiling 5.1 system.



If this means buying a new plasma, better hurry. Samsung is offering no new high-end models this year, carrying over the F8500 (I think there's one new lower-end model). Only they and LG are making plasmas still, and who knows for how long that'll be.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3120#post_24578448
> 
> 
> 
> Spanking - is like room correction but for children..


LOLOLOL....I NEARLY FELL OUT OF MY CHAIR LAUGHING AT THIS ONE--THIS IS THE FUNNIEST POST I'VE READ IN YEARS!!!!!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3120#post_24578605
> 
> 
> 
> If this means buying a new plasma, better hurry. Samsung is offering no new high-end models this year, carrying over the F8500 (I think there's one new lower-end model). Only they and LG are making plasmas still, and who knows for how long that'll be.


Oh nope, given our investment in the theater, and our perpetual dissatisfaction with anything below 100+ inches, we aren't going to bother updated our Plasmas.  We have two Panasonics--one 50' PZ model and one 55" ST model, and a 32" LCD tv as well.  No sense in buying new ones at all!


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3120#post_24578448
> 
> 
> Spanking - is like room correction but for children..



That is easily the funniest thing I have read on any forum ever!


----------



## BrolicBeast


Move-in day is next week, and demo weekend is the following week. It’s so close, I can smell it…..literally, I recently smelled the fresh [doomed] drywall as I walked through ;-)

 

We are going to take our time with the furniture—no major rush there, but my gosh—it’s so much harder shopping for furniture these days.  Back in the day, you just got the least expensive set.  Now, preferences and comfort are actual considerations. Lol. Add to that, the concept of balancing preferences and comfort between a husband and wife, and it starts to get very complicated very quickly.

 

I’m trying to figure out how to get these in-ceiling speakers installed with minimal drywall work in the family room.  NOT EASY!


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3120#post_24587084
> 
> 
> Add to that, the concept of balancing preferences and comfort between a husband and wife, and it starts to get very complicated very quickly.



Matt: The secret to marriage success and tranquility: "Happy wife means a happy life". It literally is that simple.


Stretching Scripture a tad (or more), I might modify Ephesians 5:25 to "Husbands love your wives, just as Christ loved the church, and gave himself up for it, AND agree with every furniture and decorating decision she makes so long as it does not affect either the image, sound quality or appearance of the theater"


----------



## kevon27

You know, I'm still pissed off at Adam for the crap he did in the garden. Now look at us men, we no longer have dominion of the earth and the animals. We've lost all power in the home. The man cave should say on a plaque - The room my wife ALLOWS me to have.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3150#post_24588178
> 
> 
> You know, I'm still pissed off at Adam for the crap he did in the garden. Now look at us men, we no longer have dominion of the earth and the animals. We've lost all power in the home. The man cave should say on a plaque - The room my wife ALLOWS me to have.



Actually, one could argue that Eve committed the first sin. God said "Do not eat of the fruit of the tree". When she was confronted by the Devil, she said "He told us not to eat fruit from that tree *or even to touch it*. If we do, we will die.” So she told an untruth. That is, she lied.


So this is all HER fault, So there!!!


----------



## wilfredent

BB :

We are going to take our time with the furniture—no major rush there, but my gosh—it’s so much harder shopping for furniture these days.  Back in the day, you just got the least expensive set.  Now, preferences and comfort are actual considerations. Lol. Add to that, the concept of balancing preferences and comfort between a husband and wife, and it starts to get very complicated very quickly.

[/quote]


Bro so true but u no it will broil down to which one she wants lol , but all off us no when shopping for furniture for a home that the wife gets what they want lol


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy* /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3150#post_24587195
> 
> 
> 
> Matt: The secret to marriage success and tranquility: "Happy wife means a happy life". It literally is that simple.
> 
> 
> Stretching Scripture a tad (or more), I might modify Ephesians 5:25 to "Husbands love your wives, just as Christ loved the church, and gave himself up for it, AND agree with every furniture and decorating decision she makes so long as it does not affect either the image, sound quality or appearance of the theater"


It’s funny, I actually said “happy wife, happy life’ at my reception when the Mrs. asked for the microphone while I was thanking people. It got the crowd roaring in laughter. I do want her to be happy, and I’d probably agree wit purchasing a crappy piece of furniture if she really was in love with it—particularly since she’s found no practical reason to bar me from taking the whole basement as my own.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27* /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3150#post_24588178
> 
> 
> You know, I'm still pissed off at Adam for the crap he did in the garden. Now look at us men, we no longer have dominion of the earth and the animals. We've lost all power in the home. The man cave should say on a plaque - The room my wife ALLOWS me to have.


Oh nah man, biblically, the man is the priest of the home. A powerful parallel. Traditionally, a Jewish priest was a leader of his community in matters of law, as well as religion. This biblical parallel is no accident, as us (men) being charged as the priests of the home mean we are charged by God to lead. Interestingly, it’s not so much that we have no power when it comes to, say, building a mancave. It’s that our wives force us to face practicalities that we’d rather turn a blind eye towards. I guarantee, if there is a practical reason why we shouldn’t build a theater, a woman will find it. And we men, being the logical creatures that we are, have no choice but to acknowledge the truth once verbalized in a manner that we can no longer ignore.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy* /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3150#post_24588227
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, one could argue that Eve committed the first sin. God said "Do not eat of the fruit of the tree". When she was confronted by the Devil, she said "He told us not to eat fruit from that tree *or even to touch it*. If we do, we will die.” So she told an untruth. That is, she lied.
> 
> 
> So this is all HER fault, So there!!!


I have had many debates over this in my Sabbath School classes. My position has always been that the first human sin originated, not with the eating of the fruit, but with Eve’s belief that God was untruthful. Sin is the transgression of the law, and the law is a direct reflection of God’s character. The moment Eve believed the serpent, she sinned, simply by forsaking her complete allegiance to God. This has to be viewed in the context of a world in which sin did not exist. In a world where there was no knowledge of evil, Eve believing the serpent’s claims was literally akin to a child believing her parent is a serial killer because the new kid in class told her so on the first day of school.

 

I believe, based on context, that God instructed them not to touch it, as Adam walked with God and the instruction for the Tree of Knowledge of Good and Evil was given to Adam before Eve was created. Although I cannot prove as such.

 

Either way, we agree that sin began before the fruit was actually eaten.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilfredent*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3150#post_24588482
> 
> Bro so true but u no it will broil down to which one she wants lol , but all off us no when shopping for furniture for a home that the wife gets what they want lol


LOL--man, I'm very blessed.  We've been collaborating very intesnely on our Bedroom furniture search.  We're tackling things room by room, since doing the whole room at once just isn't in the budget.  Maybe if we were doing the whole house, the stress would make things a little more stressful than they are, but the room by room approach lets us make sure we get exactly what we want for every room, as opposed to kinda what we want in all the rooms.  Bless her heart--I think I'm going to let her get whatever she wants for the house after all.  I'd say she's earned it!


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3150#post_24588574
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe, based on context, that God instructed them not to touch it, as Adam walked with God and the instruction for the Tree of Knowledge of Good and Evil was given to Adam before Eve was created. Although I cannot prove as such.



I'm a lot older than you but not THAT OLD --- I was not in the Garden of Eden either (that I recall







)


----------



## BrolicBeast

For anyone interested, the Best Buy Magnolia in Columbia, MD has a Sony 600 ES on display in use with a Panamorph a-lens on a curved screen. Grab your blu rays and head over there for some fun!


----------



## devotech

Beast, I know you've said here somewhere, but what was the throw distance of your projector in the living room?


----------



## BrolicBeast

Whats up! My throw distance was about 13.5 feet away from my screen, while the viewing distance was about 11.5 feet from the screen.


----------



## BrolicBeast


Ladies and gents, the house is ours!









 

This week, I spent my days mapping out furniture types/locations and I spend my nights roaming the floors while my wife sleeps, wondering how God saw fit to bless us with the place!  The big move is on Sunday (yay!)

 

The theater is, of course, at the forefront of my mind.  We rip down the drywall next week and then, the framing wood gets ordered. Getting ready to switch into high gear and hit the ground running.


----------



## jnnt29

Congrats on the new home!! Let the Home Theater fun begin!










JT


----------



## dharel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3150#post_24620246
> 
> 
> Ladies and gents, the house is ours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This week, I spent my days mapping out furniture types/locations and I spend my nights roaming the floors while my wife sleeps, wondering how God saw fit to bless us with the place!  The big move is on Sunday (yay!)
> 
> 
> The theater is, of course, at the forefront of my mind.  We rip down the drywall next week and then, the framing wood gets ordered. Getting ready to switch into high gear and hit the ground running.



Congrats Brolic!!! I remember the day my wife and I closed on our new house. There's nothing like finally getting the keys in your hand. Our house was new construction too. I was so afraid to drive a nail into the wall to hang a picture at first, since everything was so pristine!!!!


As mentioned in an older post, I'm slowing working towards the basement theater build. That day will soon come!!!!










OH, and let your wife pick/choose furniture and decorations. You'll both be happier that way. I just went along as the money source!!!


Best of luck!!!


----------



## AltaHomeTheatre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3120#post_24541109
> 
> 
> I say, stick with the HTPC.. Your system should be bitstreaming directly to your receiver thus bypassing windows audio mixer and all volume controls. This is the way I have my jriver setup so I can only control volume on my receiver. Moving the volume sliders in windows and jriver does nothing.



I am not a JRiver expert but my understanding is that if you are using any of the DSP features then the recommendation is to use internal volume control. Internal volume in these cases give you more headroom and will help prevent clipping.


Again not an expert, but that is my understanding. Here are a couple of links:
http://yabb.jriver.com/interact/index.php?topic=78478.0 
http://yabb.jriver.com/interact/index.php?topic=78478.0


----------



## flameboy1696

Hi Brolic,


First of all i would like to say congratulation on he new house!!! Ive been watching your video on youtube for a while now and i would like to say good job especially on those unboxing video!!


That being said i would like to know why did you sold your svs pb13 ultra? Im currently on the market for a subwoofer and the svs was on my "read review" list lol. Have you ever heard the JL audio subwoofer?


Anyway let me know your thought on the SVS or any subwoofer that i should have a closer look.


Thanks again,

Jonathan.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Hey Matt. Really good stuff on the house. It's a great feeling I am sure. I am looking forward to seeing some pics of the house and new theater.


----------



## wkingincharge

Congrats to you both on the house!!! Its only been a few months since we bought our new home and we are just loving it !!!


Now its time for you to make those theater plans a reality!!!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3150#post_24620246
> 
> 
> Ladies and gents, the house is ours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This week, I spent my days mapping out furniture types/locations and I spend my nights roaming the floors while my wife sleeps, wondering how God saw fit to bless us with the place!  The big move is on Sunday (yay!)
> 
> 
> The theater is, of course, at the forefront of my mind.  We rip down the drywall next week and then, the framing wood gets ordered. Getting ready to *switch into high gear* and hit the ground running.



Exactly.


----------



## Scout's staff

Congratulations. I know the great feeling of walking into a new construction home. Just remember it's family that makes it special. Stuff can always be replaced - but stuff is fun too







. Now get the theater done before the kids start becoming a twinkle in your eyes.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flameboy1696*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3150#post_24624497
> 
> 
> Hi Brolic,
> 
> 
> First of all i would like to say congratulation on he new house!!! Ive been watching your video on youtube for a while now and i would like to say good job especially on those unboxing video!!
> 
> 
> That being said i would like to know why did you sold your svs pb13 ultra? Im currently on the market for a subwoofer and the svs was on my "read review" list lol. Have you ever heard the JL audio subwoofer?
> 
> 
> Anyway let me know your thought on the SVS or any subwoofer that i should have a closer look.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Jonathan.


Greetings Jonathan!  Thank you kindly for the congrats and I'm glad you like the videos too.  I sold my SVS PB13 Ultras to make room for two Seaton Submersive F2 HP subwoofers, which are really powerful.  They do cost a bit more than the SVS subwoofers now (back then there was only a few hundred bucks more) but they are strongly worth considering.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3150#post_24624720
> 
> 
> Hey Matt. Really good stuff on the house. It's a great feeling I am sure. I am looking forward to seeing some pics of the house and new theater.


What's up buddy! It's coming together--the demo was a success yesterday.  Now, the real fun begins.  Framing starts next sunday.  I'm going to have to remove the "Living Room" from the title of this thread soon.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3150#post_24624957
> 
> 
> Congrats to you both on the house!!! Its only been a few months since we bought our new home and we are just loving it !!!
> 
> 
> Now its time for you to make those theater plans a reality!!!


Many thanks! Ah yes, I recall your new house purchase and the subsequent theater room!  I need to swing by your thread and see what's up!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3150#post_24627694
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.


Sir, Yes Sir!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scout's staff*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3150#post_24645107
> 
> 
> Congratulations. I know the great feeling of walking into a new construction home. Just remember it's family that makes it special. Stuff can always be replaced - but stuff is fun too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now get the theater done before the kids start becoming a twinkle in your eyes.


Thanks man!  It's a very special feeling.  I totally agree--it's the family experience; the sharing of the event with a significant other (and children, if present) that makes such endeavors worthwhile. LOL....mannnnnn, there are nooooo offspring twinkling in anybody's eye.


----------



## kevon27

Who really owns the Man Cave?? Is the wife allowed in the cave to do what she want unsupervised? Can she take a bunch of her cackling female friends and have a ladies only night of movie watching??

Hmmmm?


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3150#post_24659332
> 
> 
> 
> What's up buddy! It's coming together--the demo was a success yesterday.  Now, the real fun begins.  Framing starts next sunday.  I'm going to have to remove the "Living Room" from the title of this thread soon.


Well, I had a drive fail so I am busy copying over my stuff. I am almost done though and it wasn't that bad. But I still am looking for some sort of RAID setup. I never knew it would be this hard to find. Either the stuff I find may not be that reliable, or it's a NAS and not a RAID or some other issues. I mean, all I want is a RAID system that can be connected to my server via USB cable.

Some that I found that I think would work are
http://www.pc-pitstop.com/das/ds-sat05ue.asp 
http://www.lacie.com/us/products/product.htm?id=10601 
http://www.g-technology.com/products/g-speed-q 
http://store.buffalotech.com/store/bufftech/en_US/pd/productID.279008900/quantity.1 


But now I don't know. I am not savvy enough to build my own

Plus I don't know the quality of any of those. I want to move away from just having single disks as my storage and backup but it is turning into more of a project then I would have liked







.

Anyway, enough of my complaining. I am glad your room is coming along and I really can't wait to see the videos. I am looking forward to seeing the Triads and then seeing and hearing your first full system test.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3150#post_24661297
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I had a drive fail so I am busy copying over my stuff. I am almost done though and it wasn't that bad. But I still am looking for some sort of RAID setup. I never knew it would be this hard to find. Either the stuff I find may not be that reliable, or it's a NAS and not a RAID or some other issues. I mean, all I want is a RAID system that can be connected to my server via USB cable.
> 
> Some that I found that I think would work are
> http://www.pc-pitstop.com/das/ds-sat05ue.asp
> http://www.lacie.com/us/products/product.htm?id=10601
> http://www.g-technology.com/products/g-speed-q
> http://store.buffalotech.com/store/bufftech/en_US/pd/productID.279008900/quantity.1
> 
> 
> But now I don't know. I am not savvy enough to build my own
> 
> Plus I don't know the quality of any of those. I want to move away from just having single disks as my storage and backup but it is turning into more of a project then I would have liked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyway, enough of my complaining. I am glad your room is coming along and I really can't wait to see the videos. I am looking forward to seeing the Triads and then seeing and hearing your first full system test.


Sorry the drive died man!  You know, you can connect a NAS to your Baetis via ethernet cable and it acts just like a USB cable.  i did this a couple of weeks ago when transferring my entire collection.  At first, I tried WiFi (the only option at the time) and that wasn't working, but I just created a LAN with the actual NAS and the cmputer, and transfers occured at blazing speeds.  So don't worry about USB--as long as you have an ethernet port of your Baetis, you can connect to a NAS, even if it isn't connected to an internet-enabled network.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3150#post_24661134
> 
> 
> Who really owns the Man Cave?? Is the wife allowed in the cave to do what she want unsupervised? Can she take a bunch of her cackling female friends and have a ladies only night of movie watching??
> 
> Hmmmm?


The wife is definitely allowed...with permission, but kids (when they come) are not!


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3150#post_24662395
> 
> 
> Sorry the drive died man!  You know, you can connect a NAS to your Baetis via ethernet cable and it acts just like a USB cable.  i did this a couple of weeks ago when transferring my entire collection.  At first, I tried WiFi (the only option at the time) and that wasn't working, but I just created a LAN with the actual NAS and the cmputer, and transfers occured at blazing speeds.  So don't worry about USB--as long as you have an ethernet port of your Baetis, you can connect to a NAS, even if it isn't connected to an internet-enabled network.


TBH, I think that's a bit more complicated then I want to do. I have never setup a LAN before. Check out my thread and you will see a great conversation I have been having about which I should do.


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3160_20#post_24659332
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks! Ah yes, I recall your new house purchase and the subsequent theater room!  I need to swing by your thread and see what's up!



We have been enjoying it all but the theater room especially just going back re watching some favorites and of course music for me!!!. It was nice to be able too set the room up from scratch although I could not bring myself to tear it down so I just made it work however in the near future there will be a full tear down and build and I will be hitting you up for ideas lol!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3150#post_24663654
> 
> 
> 
> We have been enjoying it all but the theater room especially just going back re watching some favorites and of course music for me!!!. It was nice to be able too set the room up from scratch although I could not bring myself to tear it down so I just made it work however in the near future there will be a full tear down and build and I will be hitting you up for ideas lol!!!


Dude, make sure you prepare your wife for the tear-down.  I thought I had, but it actually caused an argument after the guys left on Demo day.  Wives have the innate instinct to preserve, be it the house, family, or anything else of value.  I'm realizing i had to prepare her from that angle, instead of just "you'll love it babe," as that was not sufficient!  I'll be HAPPY to share any ideas when your time comes!


----------



## BrolicBeast


Sunday was the demolition of the room.  As I stood in the dusty, naked basement and walked around obsessively, I noticed a stump that might be a sewer access line.  So I called a plumber and had them come take a look--lo and behold, it was a sewer access line!  So I'm moving the basement bathroom into the unfinished storage room (that's becoming a guest suite) and pushing the HVAC and Water Heater into the front corner of the room.

 

Here is what the right side of the room looks like now.  The final result will flip the theater 90 degrees to take advantage of the added length, having the room extend down to where the temporary listening setup is:


----------



## kevon27

I think they should pass a law to make every new house built from 2014 and beyond must have a dedicated space for a home theater.. I truly believe in a home, a theater is more important than a toilet..


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3150#post_24671535
> 
> 
> I think they should pass a law to make every new house built from 2014 and beyond must have a dedicated space for a home theater.. I truly believe in a home, a theater is more important than a toilet..


That's the thing--when building, anything is possible, but there are sacrifices.  When we designed this house last year, we did our first two floors as a priority, and the choices we made on those floors affected the spacing and wall locations of the basement, which is to be expected as that's where the foundation is.  We went into our neighbor's house yesterday whose house they completed a week before ours, and she has a space in her basement that's perfect for the theater--wide and long--because she wanted her formal living room and dining room connected into one long space upstairs (she's from Bowie, MD where this configuration is popular; my wife and I are from from NY, where the two rooms are separated so that's what we did), BUT--such design choices she made for her first and second levels are not what I'd call attractive, given the layout of the rest of her first floor.


----------



## BrolicBeast


Ordered the optical glass for the projector booth   Here's the link I used, courtesy of BigMouthInDC: http://www.edmundoptics.com/optics/windows-diffusers/visible-windows/anti-reflection-ar-coated-high-efficiency-windows/43973

 

This Sunday we FRAME THE ROOM!!!!!!!  Here's a model of what the plan was yesterday. The single row is based on sight lines for a 2:0:1 screen with four way masking; however, that configuration is dependent on whether or not I can figure out how to build 4-way motorized masking panels. If I can't, I'll go 2:35 instead, and I'll have two rows instead of one since sight lines would open up.


----------



## kevon27

I'm a little confused. It sounds like you are doing some of the theater build by yourself? My thoughts were that the company PMC (I think) was supposed to do all the construction work and also do the screen, masking , projector room, etc, etc. The only thing you should be doing is picking out the theater gear, furniture, decor and then watch as PMC does all the hard work.. Am I wrong?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3180#post_24688666
> 
> 
> I'm a little confused. It sounds like you are doing some of the theater build by yourself? My thoughts were that the company PMC (I think) was supposed to do all the construction work and also do the screen, masking , projector room, etc, etc. The only thing you should be doing is picking out the theater gear, furniture, decor and then watch as PMC does all the hard work.. Am I wrong?



PMI is working the layout of the room (speaker placement, etc.) but they don't have in-house construction crews. Myself and AVS user BigMouthInDC are building the theater. I was going to use PMI for acoustic analysis and treatment design as well, but I may end up I using Acoustic Frontiers instead. Those services are in a holding pattern until the drywall is up.


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3180#post_24688702
> 
> 
> PMI is working the layout of the room (speaker placement, etc.) but they don't have in-house construction crews. Myself and AVS user BigMouthInDC are building the theater. I was going to use PMI for acoustic analysis and treatment design as well, but I may end up I using Acoustic Frontiers instead. Those services are in a holding pattern until the drywall is up.



Okay... PMI and not PMC..


----------



## BrolicBeast


Ladies and Gents, i give you: The theater space for The Beast, Unleashed theater


----------



## jnnt29

Matt, great video. I can't wait for the fun to begin. JT


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3180#post_24691576
> 
> 
> Matt, great video. I can't wait for the fun to begin. JT


Thanks JT! It's going to be a funnnnnn ride!!!


----------



## kevon27

I'm curios. How you will be testing the effectiveness of the soundproofing? When all the walls are up and you put in some"real" subwoofers, something like the JTR S2's driven at close to or at reference levels, I think isolating bass vibrations will be hard if the room is not completely separated from the main foundation.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3180#post_24708448
> 
> 
> I'm curios. How you will be testing the effectiveness of the soundproofing? When all the walls are up and you put in some"real" subwoofers, something like the JTR S2's driven at close to or at reference levels, I think isolating bass vibrations will be hard if the room is not completely separated from the main foundation.



The room will be isolated...room within room (double wall) with three sheets of 5/8 with green glue on all walls and ceiling (that was fun today), isolation clips, channel, and one heck of a test run planned (which I will have on video with a db meter to verify results!)


----------



## BrolicBeast


Hey gents, here's a link to the new video series thread for the theater build: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1531727/video-series-building-the-beast-unleashed


----------



## wkingincharge

Great 2nd video man and having the misses involved is very very cool!!!! Attention to small details is key since you are building that soundproof foundation to contain a monstrous setup.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3180#post_24719724
> 
> 
> Great 2nd video man and having the misses involved is very very cool!!!! Attention to small details is key since you are building that soundproof foundation to contain a monstrous setup.


Man, her contributions really helped move things along quickly.  She's not helping me demo the bathroom down there though--it's too hard for her to stomach. (the destruction of a perfectly good bathroom)


----------



## BrolicBeast


Updated Plan--room slightly shortened to 26 ft. for HVAC access.:


----------



## kevon27

How is the theater build coming along? I have to give it up to you man.. I would not have the patience or the will power to attempt any kind of theater construction like yours by myself.

I'm still procrastinating putting up a ceiling fan which should only take 45 minutes as per the directions.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3180#post_24767385
> 
> 
> How is the theater build coming along? I have to give it up to you man.. I would not have the patience or the will power to attempt any kind of theater construction like yours by myself.
> 
> I'm still procrastinating putting up a ceiling fan which should only take 45 minutes as per the directions.


LOL, it takes a special kind of patience man.  Putting this drywall between the joists is taking its toll on my sanity!  I'd probably procrastinate on the ceiling fan too; my electrical abilities are limited to swapping outlets and building custom Romex extension cords.  A fan is byond my current knowledge. lol.  The build is going quite well.  I did just put my CinemaPlus Platinums up for sale though--If I used them, I'd have to shell out the extra $ for custom speakers from Triad for the height layer of auro 3D.  I'm thinking about Procella P8's or the P610's, which are supposed to be more of a lateral move, as long as they're used within a baffle wall (which is the same design concept behind the Cinema Plus Platinums).  Outside of that possible change, everything else is hinging on my moving of the HVAC, Water Heater, and Bathroom.  A terribly expensive endeavor, but a necessary one to get room dimensions that meet my requirements.


----------



## kevon27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3180#post_24767472
> 
> 
> LOL, it takes a special kind of patience man.  Putting this drywall between the joists is taking its toll on my sanity!  I'd probably procrastinate on the ceiling fan too; my electrical abilities are limited to swapping outlets and building custom Romex extension cords.  A fan is byond my current knowledge. lol.  The build is going quite well.  I did just put my CinemaPlus Platinums up for sale though--If I used them, I'd have to shell out the extra $ for custom speakers from Triad for the height layer of auro 3D.  I'm thinking about Procella P8's or the P610's, which are supposed to be more of a lateral move, as long as they're used within a baffle wall (which is the same design concept behind the Cinema Plus Platinums).  Outside of that possible change, everything else is hinging on my moving of the HVAC, Water Heater, and Bathroom.  A terribly expensive endeavor, but a necessary one to get room dimensions that meet my requirements.



Auro3d - Nice.. But which processor will you be using? Storm Audio or Datasat?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3180#post_24767604
> 
> 
> 
> Auro3d - Nice.. But which processor will you be using? Storm Audio or Datasat?


Looking at the Storm processor right now man.  It looks like a beast!


----------



## MIkeDuke

Hey Matt, check your other thread for a quick question. You may have already answered it. If so, sorry for asking again.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3180#post_24767825
> 
> 
> Hey Matt, check your other thread for a quick question. You may have already answered it. If so, sorry for asking again.



Answered in The Beast, Unleashed!


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3180#post_24749373
> 
> 
> Updated Plan--room slightly shortened to 26 ft. for HVAC access.:


Matt,


I'm just gonna throw this out there...


Your seating shows 2 rows of 4 seats. It looks like they're centered on the screen. In this configuration, there is no single seat in the "sweet spot." The 2 middle seats straddle the sweet spot, but no seat in either row takes advantage of the best possible listening position in your theater.


Which row will be your "primary" row? Where will YOU plan to sit most of the time? Wherever that is, if this were my theater, I would work to optimize that one primary listening position. I would move it until it's centered on the center speaker. I would calibrate the system for levels and distances to that one spot. Then I would plop my ass down in that one spot, and only give it up to someone I really want to impress.










Maybe consider making the front row a row of 3 seats, with the middle seat centered on the center speaker??? If this were my theater, that's what I would do. (Actually, in my theater, I have one row of 4 seats, but the whole row is shifted so the 2nd seat from the left is directly centered on the center speaker, i.e., in the sweet spot.)


I'm just sayin'. It would seem a shame to spend all this time, money and effort to built the "ultimate" HT... and then have no one sitting in the "best seat in the house"... not even you.


Craig


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3180#post_24768541
> 
> 
> . If this were my theater, that's what I would do. (Actually, in my theater, I have one row of 4 seats, but the whole row is shifted so the 2nd seat from the left is directly centered on the center speaker, i.e., in the sweet spot.)
> 
> 
> I'm just sayin'. It would seem a shame to spend all this time, money and effort to built the "ultimate" HT... and then have no one sitting in the "best seat in the house"... not even you.
> 
> 
> Craig



Ditto!


I have one row with 4 seats as I did in my last theater. I have my row shifted to the left. I take the sweet spot when it is just me and the bride (she could care less) but when we have another couple over, I take the worst seat which is in front of the left speaker.


For music, 99.9999999% of the time, it is just me and the sweet spot dead center is the only place to sit. For movies, it is still far superior to any other seat in the room.


Just sayin'


Chuck


----------



## MIkeDuke

I will add my little bit even though my theater is much smaller with only two chairs







that are not connected. When I got the chairs I just plopped them down in what I thought were good spots. Then Craig came over and said NO NO NO. We have to center your main seat. Well, we did that and the change was very noticeable, It made the chairs closer together now but it was worth the sonic benefit.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3180#post_24768541
> 
> 
> 
> Matt,
> 
> 
> I'm just gonna throw this out there...
> 
> 
> Your seating shows 2 rows of 4 seats. It looks like they're centered on the screen. In this configuration, there is no single seat in the "sweet spot." The 2 middle seats straddle the sweet spot, but no seat in either row takes advantage of the best possible listening position in your theater.
> 
> 
> Which row will be your "primary" row? Where will YOU plan to sit most of the time? Wherever that is, if this were my theater, I would work to optimize that one primary listening position. I would move it until it's centered on the center speaker. I would calibrate the system for levels and distances to that one spot. Then I would plop my ass down in that one spot, and only give it up to someone I really want to impress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe consider making the front row a row of 3 seats, with the middle seat centered on the center speaker??? If this were my theater, that's what I would do. (Actually, in my theater, I have one row of 4 seats, but the whole row is shifted so the 2nd seat from the left is directly centered on the center speaker, i.e., in the sweet spot.)
> 
> 
> I'm just sayin'. It would seem a shame to spend all this time, money and effort to built the "ultimate" HT... and then have no one sitting in the "best seat in the house"... not even you.
> 
> 
> Craig


 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3180#post_24769683
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto!
> 
> 
> I have one row with 4 seats as I did in my last theater. I have my row shifted to the left. I take the sweet spot when it is just me and the bride (she could care less) but when we have another couple over, I take the worst seat which is in front of the left speaker.
> 
> 
> For music, 99.9999999% of the time, it is just me and the sweet spot dead center is the only place to sit. For movies, it is still far superior to any other seat in the room.
> 
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> 
> Chuck


 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3180#post_24770613
> 
> 
> I will add my little bit even though my theater is much smaller with only two chairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that are not connected. When I got the chairs I just plopped them down in what I thought were good spots. Then Craig came over and said NO NO NO. We have to center your main seat. Well, we did that and the change was very noticeable, It made the chairs closer together now but it was worth the sonic benefit.


Gents,

 

I’m embarrassed to admit that the front row shows four seats primarily because in five-minutes of searching, I couldn’t find a row of three in the modeling program that matched the rear row, and vice-versa; I couldn’t fund a rear row of four that matched any set of three, so I just slapped a row of four in the front row.  The plan is indeed to have three seats though, as the Sweet Spot is absolutely Critical to me. Being off-center is not an option for the resting place of the BrolicButtocks.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3180#post_24770842
> 
> 
> Gents,
> 
> 
> I’m embarrassed to admit that the front row shows only three seats primarily because in five-minutes of searching, I couldn’t find a row of three in the modeling program that matched the rear row, and vice-versa; I couldn’t fund a rear row of four that matched any set of three, so I just slapped a row of four in the front row.  The plan is indeed to have three seats though, as the Sweet Spot is absolutely Critical to me. Being off-center is not an option for the resting place of the BrolicButtocks.


Cool. Glad to hear that. It would have been surprising if you did not plan for that in the first place.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1316583/brolicbeasts-living-room-theater/3180#post_24770842
> 
> 
> Gents,
> 
> 
> I’m embarrassed to admit that the front row shows four seats primarily because in five-minutes of searching, I couldn’t find a row of three in the modeling program that matched the rear row, and vice-versa; I couldn’t fund a rear row of four that matched any set of three, so I just slapped a row of four in the front row.  The plan is indeed to have three seats though, as the Sweet Spot is absolutely Critical to me. Being off-center is not an option for the resting place of the BrolicButtocks.


Glad to hear you'll have a seat in the sweet spot, but TBH, I could have lived without the "visual" of the BrolicButtocks!



















Craig


----------



## Franin

craig john said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*
> 
> Updated Plan--room slightly shortened to 26 ft. for HVAC access.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt,
> 
> I'm just gonna throw this out there...
> 
> Your seating shows 2 rows of 4 seats. It looks like they're centered on the screen. In this configuration, there is no single seat in the "sweet spot." The 2 middle seats straddle the sweet spot, but no seat in either row takes advantage of the best possible listening position in your theater.
> 
> Which row will be your "primary" row? Where will YOU plan to sit most of the time? Wherever that is, if this were my theater, I would work to optimize that one primary listening position. I would move it until it's centered on the center speaker. I would calibrate the system for levels and distances to that one spot. Then I would plop my ass down in that one spot, and only give it up to someone I really want to impress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe consider making the front row a row of 3 seats, with the middle seat centered on the center speaker??? If this were my theater, that's what I would do. (Actually, in my theater, I have one row of 4 seats, but the whole row is shifted so the 2nd seat from the left is directly centered on the center speaker, i.e., in the sweet spot.)
> 
> I'm just sayin'. It would seem a shame to spend all this time, money and effort to built the "ultimate" HT... and then have no one sitting in the "best seat in the house"... not even you.
> 
> Craig


I agree there! I did the same got rid if my 4 seater and purchased a 3 seater. I sit in the sweet spot as I'm in there 99.98% of the time.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Franin said:


> I agree there! I did the same got rid if my 4 seater and purchased a 3 seater. I sit in the sweet spot as I'm in there 99.98% of the time.


I concur as wel! Here is an updated model with proper seating!


----------



## Franin

BrolicBeast said:


> I concur as wel! Here is an updated model with proper seating!


It's going to look great Brolic


----------



## MIkeDuke

I like the 3 seat 4 seat look. That is still plenty of seats for guests. You can post it here or in your other thread but what kind of seats are you getting again?


----------



## BrolicBeast

Franin said:


> It's going to look great Brolic


Thanks Frank. I look forward to seeing your updated room with three seats in the front!!!!!



MIkeDuke said:


> I like the 3 seat 4 seat look. That is still plenty of seats for guests. You can post it here or in your other thread but what kind of seats are you getting again?


I'm currently looking at the Fusion Jives, I'm going to test them out this month at a local enthusiast's house to make sure they meet my comfort requirements. I reckon they will!


----------



## MIkeDuke

Wow Matt, they look really nice. Due to space constraints I can't those kind of "regular" HT chair that so many people have. When I was looking, Lazy-Boy fit my width requirements. But they are just regular recliners with no cup holders or anything. But they are very comfy so I am happy with my choice. Those that you are looking ar sure seem nice though. I hope they work out.


----------



## BrolicBeast

MIkeDuke said:


> Wow Matt, they look really nice. Due to space constraints I can't those kind of "regular" HT chair that so many people have. When I was looking, Lazy-Boy fit my width requirements. But they are just regular recliners with no cup holders or anything. But they are very comfy so I am happy with my choice. Those that you are looking ar sure seem nice though. I hope they work out.


 In my honest opinion, cup-holders are overrated. I don't generally drink at the movies (the stuff they have isn't good for the body) and I'm not usually thirsty during movie time. But they're still a "nice-to-have" for the off times when i do get thirsty during or before a movie. Vikgrao (the man of steel themed HT of the Month a few months back) has them in his theater too (click here to view) and I love their look.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Like I said, they are nice looking chairs. There are so many different companies to choose from though. I am sure those are top notch and will really be great in your theater.


----------



## BrolicBeast

So, I’ve been giving this a lot of thought…..

--As long as I have an HTPC properlyconfigured with the right multi-channel DAC and EQ, I could skip the Pre/Proindefinitely, even for Auro3D and ATMOS. As long as the software adopts those formats, it should work verywell. My only hang-up is the fact that Ihave other sources that I’ll want to use as source materials as well (Oppo, XboxOne, PS4, etc.). any thoughts on devices that enable input into an HTPC video card?

-BTW—OMG did anybody follow E3? There are some awesome games coming out…

--I can’t wait to experience Halo 5:Guardians. Halo 4 was one of the top A/Vexperiences I’ve ever had. The soundmixing (object-based) was through the roof of sheer excellence. Gaming in Auro3D/ATMOS upmixing is going to beamazing…


----------



## MIkeDuke

Not to be a total dummy here Matt, but without a dedicated HT pre-amp, how do the amps get connected to the computer. Is there an add on board that you use some how? I know you had a particular server in mind. I don't know if that is still on the table but with that one, or one that you build, how do the amps get connected. I know there is at least one other person who is doing this and others are talking about it, but I am confused on the implementation of such a setup.


----------



## BrolicBeast

MIkeDuke said:


> Not to be a total dummy here Matt, but without a dedicated HT pre-amp, how do the amps get connected to the computer. Is there an add on board that you use some how? I know you had a particular server in mind. I don't know if that is still on the table but with that one, or one that you build, how do the amps get connected. I know there is at least one other person who is doing this and others are talking about it, but I am confused on the implementation of such a setup.


There are some multi-channel DACs (and analog output cards) out there that allow this. When I've had pre/pros out for servicing in the past, my two channel backup has always been computer usb-to-cambridge audio dac magic -to-amps.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I did not know that. So that's how it's done. Would you then control the volume through Jriver? I know that whenever I listen to music, it has a volume control. I don't use that. I just use my Integra volume control but I guess when you watch a movie you can do the same thing? I also assume the other thing to work on is how you would switch sources, which is what you sort of mentioned above. It's a pretty cool idea. I hope you can work it out the way you want and have a full RC suite on there too. I will be interested to see what the final result looks like.


----------



## White Noise

Beautiful system man.


----------



## BrolicBeast

MIkeDuke said:


> I did not know that. So that's how it's done. Would you then control the volume through Jriver? I know that whenever I listen to music, it has a volume control. I don't use that. I just use my Integra volume control but I guess when you watch a movie you can do the same thing? I also assume the other thing to work on is how you would switch sources, which is what you sort of mentioned above. It's a pretty cool idea. I hope you can work it out the way you want and have a full RC suite on there too. I will be interested to see what the final result looks like.


Yup, JRiver would do all the volume control. I generally have used my pre-pro for volume control, but without the pre-pro, JRiver has the capability. Also, I've just learned that Marantz has announced a 13-channel follow up to its 8801 pre/pro (which i reviewed here). The follow-up's model designation is: 8802! lol. So I may shoot for that instead of chosing between JRiver-processing and the Datasat and Storm Audio processors.



White Noise said:


> Beautiful system man.


Thanks I bid unto thee, ye noise of colorlessness!


----------



## BrolicBeast

IF YOU SMELLLLLLLLLL, WHAT THE ROCK.....IS COOKIN'

CHECK IT OUT: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-re...-atmos-comes-home-new-onkyo-avrs-pre-pro.html


----------



## BrolicBeast

The Beast, Unleashed [Episode 3]: The Fanatical Mechanical Move


----------



## MIkeDuke

BrolicBeast said:


> Yup, JRiver would do all the volume control. I generally have used my pre-pro for volume control, but without the pre-pro, JRiver has the capability. Also, I've just learned that Marantz has announced a 13-channel follow up to its 8801 pre/pro (which i reviewed here). The follow-up's model designation is: 8802! lol. So I may shoot for that instead of chosing between JRiver-processing and the Datasat and Storm Audio processors.


Got you. What do you think would make you choose between just going with the Jriver+server solution or that new Marantz processor. 13.1 huh. That would be enough for a full ATMOS setup right?


----------



## kevon27

Datasat and Storm audio processors are just custom PC's running custom linux...
You can build your own and have channels well beyond 16.. I believe J-River support up to 32 channels.
http://www.audioscience.com/internet/products/sound_cards/asi550x_560x.htm









Here's how to do it..
http://www.acousticfrontiers.com/home-theater-blog/2013/6/6/how-to-replace-your-home-theater-pre-pro-with-a-htpc


----------



## MIkeDuke

That looks pretty cool indeed. My server is a simple one compared to that. It's all proprietary as I really don't have the skills to do it myself. But that does look really neat. I am using Windows 7 and Jriver 18 though. But I probably haven't even scratched the surface of what I can do with Jriver. But that's OK. I not as hardcore as many guys here are.


----------



## Mfusick

kevon27 said:


> Datasat and Storm audio processors are just custom PC's running custom linux...
> You can build your own and have channels well beyond 16.. I believe J-River support up to 32 channels.
> http://www.audioscience.com/internet/products/sound_cards/asi550x_560x.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how to do it..
> http://www.acousticfrontiers.com/home-theater-blog/2013/6/6/how-to-replace-your-home-theater-pre-pro-with-a-htpc


This is cool. I'd be scared of the set up and tweaking though.


----------



## pcweber111

BrolicBeast said:


> IF YOU SMELLLLLLLLLL, WHAT THE ROCK.....IS COOKIN'
> 
> CHECK IT OUT: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-re...-atmos-comes-home-new-onkyo-avrs-pre-pro.html


I want to see what Denon does. I'd like to see Atmos and MDA to compare the two as MDA technically is the superior option. Might be time to shop for a new receiver/prepro.


----------



## audioguy

pcweber111 said:


> I want to see what Denon does. I'd like to see Atmos and MDA to compare the two as MDA technically is the superior option. Might be time to shop for a new receiver/prepro.


Hopefully Denon won't be stupid and abandoned Audyssey like Integra/Onkyo has. What a dumb move on the part of Onkyo!!


----------



## BrolicBeast

I'd really like to see HTPCs with full ATMOS/4K support...If they miss the bus this CEDIA, I may abandon HTPC altogether in favor of dedicated source/processing devices.


----------



## MIkeDuke

BrolicBeast said:


> I'd really like to see HTPCs with full ATMOS/4K support...If they miss the bus this CEDIA, I may abandon HTPC altogether in favor of dedicated source/processing devices.


You don't think that the company you were looking at before?(I can't remember the name though but you linked to in your thread) or someone like Assassin PC would make something like that? Or you don't think their parts out there to build your own, or are you tired of that. What ever solution you get, I will be interested to see it in action.


----------



## Mfusick

HTPC will always support at some point. Too many geeks out there. 

I think MakeMKV or whatever rips BR discs should support ripping ATMOS. I wonder how they matrix in the channels ?? Is the ATMOS channel discrete or is it using the old pro logic style tech where they run it out of phase on different channels to be extracted ?

I think originally when the first stereo movies became "surround" what they did was take whatever was mono (on both L + R channels in phase) and send it to the center channel. Then anything on only the left or the right channel would play on those speakers. Anything that was on both the left and the right channels but totally out of phase would get converted to another mono channel and sent to both rear surrounds. 

That is how they got sound from stereo to a L C R + dual surrounds before 5.1 was invented as discrete audio. Then they went back to that tech to extract 6.1 or matrix out 7.1 from a 5.1 mix. I wonder how ATMOS is handled, and if the ATMOS channel is discrete or matrix-ed? I would assume it's a discrete channel- but does it compete with the "back" two channels of 7.1 ?


----------



## Mfusick

regarding 4k- You can get that from HTPC now but the source material is scarce. The problem isn't the PC tech, PC can support a 4k resolution, and in fact there is a lot of native 4k PC monitors available for sale too. HDMI sucks ass- but display port handles 4k just fine which the the premium connection for a modern PC display. Most of the newer higher end GPU's have 4k support via display port. You can make it work over HDMI but the problem is the HDMI only handles certain refresh rates because again HDMI sucks. You would have to grab a next generation GPU card that has HDMI 2.0 support to accommodate full 4k. The next generation of Intel CPU will have this support btw... 

For HTPC the best option for 4k resolutions would be something like MADVR with a really powerful GPU card because my guess is for the new couple years a lot of your content will be 1080p > 4k rather than native 4k so it would be important how good normal 1080p BR discs and movies look and sound.










That is a good set up ^ for 4k.


----------



## BrolicBeast

JRiver of XBMC? Click here to sound off....


----------



## BrolicBeast

MIkeDuke said:


> Got you. What do you think would make you choose between just going with the Jriver+server solution or that new Marantz processor. 13.1 huh. That would be enough for a full ATMOS setup right?





MIkeDuke said:


> That looks pretty cool indeed. My server is a simple one compared to that. It's all proprietary as I really don't have the skills to do it myself. But that does look really neat. I am using Windows 7 and Jriver 18 though. But I probably haven't even scratched the surface of what I can do with Jriver. But that's OK. I not as hardcore as many guys here are.





Mfusick said:


> This is cool. I'd be scared of the set up and tweaking though.





pcweber111 said:


> I want to see what Denon does. I'd like to see Atmos and MDA to compare the two as MDA technically is the superior option. Might be time to shop for a new receiver/prepro.





MIkeDuke said:


> You don't think that the company you were looking at before?(I can't remember the name though but you linked to in your thread) or someone like Assassin PC would make something like that? Or you don't think their parts out there to build your own, or are you tired of that. What ever solution you get, I will be interested to see it in action.





Mfusick said:


> HTPC will always support at some point. Too many geeks out there.
> 
> I think MakeMKV or whatever rips BR discs should support ripping ATMOS. I wonder how they matrix in the channels ?? Is the ATMOS channel discrete or is it using the old pro logic style tech where they run it out of phase on different channels to be extracted ?
> 
> I think originally when the first stereo movies became "surround" what they did was take whatever was mono (on both L + R channels in phase) and send it to the center channel. Then anything on only the left or the right channel would play on those speakers. Anything that was on both the left and the right channels but totally out of phase would get converted to another mono channel and sent to both rear surrounds.
> 
> That is how they got sound from stereo to a L C R + dual surrounds before 5.1 was invented as discrete audio. Then they went back to that tech to extract 6.1 or matrix out 7.1 from a 5.1 mix. I wonder how ATMOS is handled, and if the ATMOS channel is discrete or matrix-ed? I would assume it's a discrete channel- but does it compete with the "back" two channels of 7.1 ?





Mfusick said:


> regarding 4k- You can get that from HTPC now but the source material is scarce. The problem isn't the PC tech, PC can support a 4k resolution, and in fact there is a lot of native 4k PC monitors available for sale too. HDMI sucks ass- but display port handles 4k just fine which the the premium connection for a modern PC display. Most of the newer higher end GPU's have 4k support via display port. You can make it work over HDMI but the problem is the HDMI only handles certain refresh rates because again HDMI sucks. You would have to grab a next generation GPU card that has HDMI 2.0 support to accommodate full 4k. The next generation of Intel CPU will have this support btw...
> 
> For HTPC the best option for 4k resolutions would be something like MADVR with a really powerful GPU card because my guess is for the new couple years a lot of your content will be 1080p > 4k rather than native 4k so it would be important how good normal 1080p BR discs and movies look and sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good set up ^ for 4k.


Fellas--I have a few questions/comments for you guys, but I have to go fold laundry. I'm going to follow-up in the morning. I love JRiver and I hope MakeMKV can rip the atmos stream.....

We must discuss more tomorrow!


----------



## MIkeDuke

BrolicBeast said:


> Fellas--I have a few questions/comments for you guys, but I have to go fold laundry. I'm going to follow-up in the morning. I love JRiver and I hope MakeMKV can rip the atmos stream.....
> 
> We must discuss more tomorrow!


This is the company you were looking at 
http://www.steigerdynamics.com/Default
It looks like they have 4k machines but I don't know about that audio part. I don't think my server can play back 4k media. I think in Jriver, you can up convert a movie beyond 1080p. What I don't know is if a 4k disk can be down converted to play on my system. If BR's start out just with having ATMOS, and you can rip it with MKV, what would play back as on a system that is ATMOS ready? Can you even do that? It would be cool if I could play the new disks somehow on my present system so I can just start a collection of those. But this is your thread . Again, I will be interested in your solution.


----------



## BrolicBeast

MIkeDuke said:


> Got you. What do you think would make you choose between just going with the Jriver+server solution or that new Marantz processor. 13.1 huh. That would be enough for a full ATMOS setup right?


The main deciding factor would be channel count. The Marantz looks great! But--i'd like to have between 24 and 32 channels available to me, and something tells me that in a year or so, such things will be quite possible. If JRiver announces some sort of 32 channel ATMOS support soon, then that might push me over the edge. Do you think the folks over at Bestis might have some inside knowledge? I wonder...



kevon27 said:


> Datasat and Storm audio processors are just custom PC's running custom linux...
> You can build your own and have channels well beyond 16.. I believe J-River support up to 32 channels.
> http://www.audioscience.com/internet/products/sound_cards/asi550x_560x.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how to do it..
> http://www.acousticfrontiers.com/ho...replace-your-home-theater-pre-pro-with-a-htpc


Absolutely! I followed that thread very closely. The success of that thread is the main reason the HTPC is on my radar as an all-in-one solution!



MIkeDuke said:


> That looks pretty cool indeed. My server is a simple one compared to that. It's all proprietary as I really don't have the skills to do it myself. But that does look really neat. I am using Windows 7 and Jriver 18 though. But I probably haven't even scratched the surface of what I can do with Jriver. But that's OK. I not as hardcore as many guys here are.


 I think if you changed the chassis of your server, you could pull this off easily. But the roadblock would be the same one most of us would face; We need to process audio for more than just movies. Additional sources complicate the matter greatly, due to the fact that they can't currently exist in a setup like this.



Mfusick said:


> This is cool. I'd be scared of the set up and tweaking though.


Impossible! Nothing with a computer scares you!! I've seen you write complex posts that go way over my head, for sure (and I'm a builder myself, albeit a "builder-tired-of-building").



pcweber111 said:


> I want to see what Denon does. I'd like to see Atmos and MDA to compare the two as MDA technically is the superior option. Might be time to shop for a new receiver/prepro.


I think MDA will be the ultimate showstopper!



audioguy said:


> Hopefully Denon won't be stupid and abandoned Audyssey like Integra/Onkyo has. What a dumb move on the part of Onkyo!!


I originally thought Onkyo abandoned Audyssey becasuse it didn't have the capability to measure speakers accurately enough for object-based audio. Although, the more I read, it seemed Onkyo didn't want to pony up the $?? Either way, it Audyssey _can _handle it, and Onkyo left it, then it's going to be at the bottom of the pile.



MIkeDuke said:


> You don't think that the company you were looking at before?(I can't remember the name though but you linked to in your thread) or someone like Assassin PC would make something like that? Or you don't think their parts out there to build your own, or are you tired of that. What ever solution you get, I will be interested to see it in action.


You're thinking about Steiger Dynamics! They could do it (APC could do it too), but we need full support on all devices to make it work (i.e. ripping Atmos, full HDMI 2.0 compliance for next-gen graphics cards, source material worthy of the effort, etc.)



Mfusick said:


> HTPC will always support at some point. Too many geeks out there.
> 
> I think MakeMKV or whatever rips BR discs should support ripping ATMOS. I wonder how they matrix in the channels ?? Is the ATMOS channel discrete or is it using the old pro logic style tech where they run it out of phase on different channels to be extracted?
> 
> I think originally when the first stereo movies became "surround" what they did was take whatever was mono (on both L + R channels in phase) and send it to the center channel. Then anything on only the left or the right channel would play on those speakers. Anything that was on both the left and the right channels but totally out of phase would get converted to another mono channel and sent to both rear surrounds.
> 
> That is how they got sound from stereo to a L C R + dual surrounds before 5.1 was invented as discrete audio. Then they went back to that tech to extract 6.1 or matrix out 7.1 from a 5.1 mix. I wonder how ATMOS is handled, and if the ATMOS channel is discrete or matrix-ed? I would assume it's a discrete channel- but does it compete with the "back" two channels of 7.1 ?


There won't be any discrete channels in Atmos outside of the base 7-channel layer. Everything else is based on the location of the speaker. It's less about discrete v.s. matrixing and more like: "If the object isn't encoded in the track (of an inevitable newer blu ray), then we have to matrix it"



Mfusick said:


> regarding 4k- You can get that from HTPC now but the source material is scarce. The problem isn't the PC tech, PC can support a 4k resolution, and in fact there is a lot of native 4k PC monitors available for sale too. HDMI sucks ass- but display port handles 4k just fine which the the premium connection for a modern PC display. Most of the newer higher end GPU's have 4k support via display port. You can make it work over HDMI but the problem is the HDMI only handles certain refresh rates because again HDMI sucks. You would have to grab a next generation GPU card that has HDMI 2.0 support to accommodate full 4k. The next generation of Intel CPU will have this support btw...
> 
> For HTPC the best option for 4k resolutions would be something like MADVR with a really powerful GPU card because my guess is for the new couple years a lot of your content will be 1080p > 4k rather than native 4k so it would be important how good normal 1080p BR discs and movies look and sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good set up ^ for 4k.


Agree with almost everything above. It really does all come down to the source material, as PC hardware will eventually catch up to the point of maintstream Atmos/HDMI 2.0 compliance even in the lower end items.

if Only displayport could become mainstream....


----------



## Mfusick

The nice thing about HTPC is that you can swap a GPU card and have modern graphics (aka HDMI 2.0) at any point easily. 

Good to know about how they encode Atmos into the BR. I admit I'm behind in my knowledge of that area. 

Builder tired of building haha. I'm almost there


----------



## MIkeDuke

I guess that's one of the drawbacks of doing it the way I did. I bought an all in one solution, and I don't think I can really change anything. Not like these other machines where you guys build it yourself. I am not complaining because I did not feel comfortable at all doing it myself. But it sure is easier for you guys. This is what my server has. It's the Intel Core i3-2120T Sandy Bridge Dual-Core 2.6GHz with HD graphics. From what I was told it can't do 3D(don't really care about that) and I don't think it can do 4k either(oh well). You guys who roll your own do have more options then somebody like me but I think I can live with what I have.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Mfusick said:


> The nice thing about HTPC is that you can swap a GPU card and have modern graphics (aka HDMI 2.0) at any point easily.
> 
> Good to know about how they encode Atmos into the BR. I admit I'm behind in my knowledge of that area.
> 
> Builder tired of building haha. I'm almost there





MIkeDuke said:


> I guess that's one of the drawbacks of doing it the way I did. I bought an all in one solution, and I don't think I can really change anything. Not like these other machines where you guys build it yourself. I am not complaining because I did not feel comfortable at all doing it myself. But it sure is easier for you guys. This is what my server has. It's the Intel Core i3-2120T Sandy Bridge Dual-Core 2.6GHz with HD graphics. From what I was told it can't do 3D(don't really care about that) and I don't think it can do 4k either(oh well). You guys who roll your own do have more options then somebody like me but I think I can live with what I have.


I wonder why they don't make modular MONSTER GPU modules the same way they make these weakling consoles. It shouldn't take anything to create a set top box that can fit, say, four GTX Titans (max, but not minimum) with PCI-E slots, with a fiber-optic cable carrying the signal back to a compatible interface on the mother board. This would create a new market for people who 1) don't have space in their rigs for uber graphics cards, but want them, and 2) those of us who swap cards somewhat frequently. How has this NOT been done yet? @Mfusick and @MIkeDuke we should invent this. I could be the PM--we can all gather requirements from AVS users, Mfusick and I can Design and Develop it, MikeDuke can Test the GPU expansion module, we can throw a big "cool geek" party for Deployment. Sure, O&M wouldbe easy (i.e. our garages)

And thus, _M-Cubed_ is formed (Matt, Mike, and Mike)


----------



## Mfusick

MIkeDuke said:


> I guess that's one of the drawbacks of doing it the way I did. I bought an all in one solution, and I don't think I can really change anything. Not like these other machines where you guys build it yourself. I am not complaining because I did not feel comfortable at all doing it myself. But it sure is easier for you guys. This is what my server has. It's the Intel Core i3-2120T Sandy Bridge Dual-Core 2.6GHz with HD graphics. From what I was told it can't do 3D(don't really care about that) and I don't think it can do 4k either(oh well). You guys who roll your own do have more options then somebody like me but I think I can live with what I have.


A "T" chip is just a normal i3 2100 Sandy bridge dual core CPU but with a lowered multiplier (like a speed or RPM governor on a car or lawnmower) to keep it cooler and less energy consuming than a stock chip. It's not a huge difference from what you would buy and build. 

That CPU is not 4k ready but it's perfectly acceptable platform for adding a GPU card that does 4k. You can get cards that do 4k for $69 and just drop it into a PCI express slot. I'd probably wait until HDMI 2.0 hits though unless you have a different solution (like dual HDMI or dual DVI or display port) that you can support now. For HTPC you'll want HDMI 2.0 that can carry sound and be decoded by an AVR for full audio. 4K isn't the problem - it's 4K + 7.1 audio in full quality over a connection that AVR and home theater systems can use. A picture only connection on a PC monitor isn't any problem. 

You can add a GPU card to your current set up and you would get improvement without needing an entirely new machine or building anything. You use Jriver right ? More powerful GPU card would also allow you to use "RED OCTOBER" AKA MadVR for upconversion too. That way lower resolution sources can scale higher at maximum quality.


----------



## Mfusick

BrolicBeast said:


> I wonder why they don't make modular MONSTER GPU modules the same way they make these weakling consoles. It shouldn't take anything to create a set top box that can fit, say, four GTX Titans (max, but not minimum) with PCI-E slots, with a fiber-optic cable carrying the signal back to a compatible interface on the mother board. This would create a new market for people who 1) don't have space in their rigs for uber graphics cards, but want them, and 2) those of us who swap cards somewhat frequently. How has this NOT been done yet? @Mfusick and @MIkeDuke we should invent this. I could be the PM--we can all gather requirements from AVS users, Mfusick and I can Design and Develop it, MikeDuke can Test the GPU expansion module, we can throw a big "cool geek" party for Deployment. Sure, O&M wouldbe easy (i.e. our garages)
> 
> And thus, _M-Cubed_ is formed (Matt, Mike, and Mike)


I think it's a technical specifications thing where when you scale GPU cards (aka AMD crossfire or Nvidia SLI) there's a certain way those GPU card need to interact with each other and share the processing load. That is why dual GPU cards (like the 295X) don't actually work better for a lot of applications (most HTPC applications) than a single GPU card. The software and features were not designed to take advantage of such a high end card. MadVR doesn't really work better on multiple GPU cards than it does on just one, so you are better off using one powerful card. 

Going more powerful is simply a matter of spending more on a more powerful card. Something reasonably priced and consumer oriented and widely available like a 290X card is a good choice now if you must do it- you can always just replace the GPU with a newer more powerful GPU with HDMI 2.0 at the point you feel you need that. The one thing you can count on from the PC and gamer market is the future will bring more powerful products. It's easier to just start over or do an upgrade with PC tech, and non of the cutting edge tech stays cutting edge that long. The value is often found due to economies of scale, prices drop in volume MFG and after the initial research and development costs have been recouped. That is why the best deal is often the upper midrange, and usually when the current top end gets an upgrade and drops in price. You get almost cutting edge for a big discount. Most gamers buy this way, which is why most HTPC guys also adopt a similar strategy. It's just how the market is set up.

No one would want to pay 150% or more extra for a custom "add on" when a new solution is available cheaper that is better. Your idea is great if you could freeze time for a while and have no new products hit the street during the time. But if a year from now an entire new generation of cards comes out that is both superior and moderately priced it throws a big monkey wrench into things. It's just not worth the investment time and cost if you have to fight the evolution of the PC market. It's too Darwinist to stand a reasonable chance against it. 

The only viable strategy would be use aftermarket consumer parts and change and adopt as the market does and keep on trucking. There's a bunch of widely successful companies that do that- basically they are just PC builders that make upper range machines for gamers or HTPC or customized solutions for business. They use all name brand stuff that is available to the public but they configure and test it and build for you. The best gamer machines are this, you can't really buy a cutting edge gaming machine as a premade machine from Dell / HP /Gateway etc....


----------



## MIkeDuke

Mfusick said:


> A "T" chip is just a normal i3 2100 Sandy bridge dual core CPU but with a lowered multiplier (like a speed or RPM governor on a car or lawnmower) to keep it cooler and less energy consuming than a stock chip. It's not a huge difference from what you would buy and build.
> 
> That CPU is not 4k ready but it's perfectly acceptable platform for adding a GPU card that does 4k. You can get cards that do 4k for $69 and just drop it into a PCI express slot. * I'd probably wait until HDMI 2.0 hits though unless you have a different solution (like dual HDMI or dual DVI or display port) that you can support now*. For HTPC you'll want HDMI 2.0 that can carry sound and be decoded by an AVR for full audio. 4K isn't the problem - it's 4K + 7.1 audio in full quality over a connection that AVR and home theater systems can use. A picture only connection on a PC monitor isn't any problem.
> 
> You can add a GPU card to your current set up and you would get improvement without needing an entirely new machine or building anything. You use Jriver right ? More powerful GPU card would also allow you to use "RED OCTOBER" AKA MadVR for upconversion too. That way lower resolution sources can scale higher at maximum quality.


I am not a DIY guy. When you say I could just drop in a card, I would not know how to do that. I do use Jriver but probably not to its fullest potential. I have no solution . I know my machine isn't the most powerful and to be honest, the owner not a nice guy. I would not know how to add a GPU card(don't even know what that is ). I mean honestly, right now it's all just academic for me since I have such a small room. I just like talking about it. I do know that if I modified the box I am using I could never send it back if needed to be fixed. The owner got all pissy when he saw programs that he did not support. If the day comes when I can step up and really cut loose, I will see what I can do. But for now, TRUHD and DTS-Master audio along with 1080p will have to do.


----------



## BrolicBeast

MIkeDuke said:


> I am not a DIY guy. When you say I could just drop in a card, I would not know how to do that. I do use Jriver but probably not to its fullest potential. I have no solution . I know my machine isn't the most powerful and to be honest, the owner not a nice guy. I would not know how to add a GPU card(don't even know what that is ). I mean honestly, right now it's all just academic for me since I have such a small room. I just like talking about it. I do know that if I modified the box I am using I could never send it back if needed to be fixed. The owner got all pissy when he saw programs that he did not support. If the day comes when I can step up and really cut loose, I will see what I can do. But for now, TRUHD and DTS-Master audio along with 1080p will have to do.


Seriously...the owner got upset because you installed programs on a PC that you own??? I'm going to shoot you a PM this evening with some interesting info about his company. Be sure to mention some of the items I list the next time he gets upset with you. Be sure to tell Dennis about that as well....I'm sure that Dennis will explain to him that such conduct does not equate to happy customers, and unhappy customers take their money elsewhere. I'm quite surprised by this.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Mfusick said:


> I think it's a technical specifications thing where when you scale GPU cards (aka AMD crossfire or Nvidia SLI) there's a certain way those GPU card need to interact with each other and share the processing load. That is why dual GPU cards (like the 295X) don't actually work better for a lot of applications (most HTPC applications) than a single GPU card. The software and features were not designed to take advantage of such a high end card. MadVR doesn't really work better on multiple GPU cards than it does on just one, so you are better off using one powerful card.
> 
> Going more powerful is simply a matter of spending more on a more powerful card. Something reasonably priced and consumer oriented and widely available like a 290X card is a good choice now if you must do it- you can always just replace the GPU with a newer more powerful GPU with HDMI 2.0 at the point you feel you need that. The one thing you can count on from the PC and gamer market is the future will bring more powerful products. It's easier to just start over or do an upgrade with PC tech, and non of the cutting edge tech stays cutting edge that long. The value is often found due to economies of scale, prices drop in volume MFG and after the initial research and development costs have been recouped. That is why the best deal is often the upper midrange, and usually when the current top end gets an upgrade and drops in price. You get almost cutting edge for a big discount. Most gamers buy this way, which is why most HTPC guys also adopt a similar strategy. It's just how the market is set up.
> 
> No one would want to pay 150% or more extra for a custom "add on" when a new solution is available cheaper that is better. Your idea is great if you could freeze time for a while and have no new products hit the street during the time. But if a year from now an entire new generation of cards comes out that is both superior and moderately priced it throws a big monkey wrench into things. It's just not worth the investment time and cost if you have to fight the evolution of the PC market. It's too Darwinist to stand a reasonable chance against it.
> 
> The only viable strategy would be use aftermarket consumer parts and change and adopt as the market does and keep on trucking. There's a bunch of widely successful companies that do that- basically they are just PC builders that make upper range machines for gamers or HTPC or customized solutions for business. They use all name brand stuff that is available to the public but they configure and test it and build for you. The best gamer machines are this, you can't really buy a cutting edge gaming machine as a premade machine from Dell / HP /Gateway etc....


The PCI-E x16 interface isn't going anywhere anytime soon, right? This would be the common denominator here. As graphics cards improve, they'd still use the same motherboard interface for at least a decade or so. Create a box with four upright PCI-E x16 slots....next year, and a year after that, just swap cards in an otherwise small form factor PC. The potential bottleneck would be the cable that connects from the box to the mother board, which would need to be some type of fiber optic cable, I envision. I wish a company would just make this.


----------



## Mfusick

BrolicBeast said:


> The PCI-E x16 interface isn't going anywhere anytime soon, right? This would be the common denominator here. As graphics cards improve, they'd still use the same motherboard interface for at least a decade or so. Create a box with four upright PCI-E x16 slots....next year, and a year after that, just swap cards in an otherwise small form factor PC. The potential bottleneck would be the cable that connects from the box to the mother board, which would need to be some type of fiber optic cable, I envision. I wish a company would just make this.


Depends on who you ask. Intel has some interesting things planned with Skylake. ( next generation PC platform )

At the heart of a lot of it is thunderbolt. Intel designed and patented the thunderbolt tech and then did something interesting, they gave it to apple exclusively for the first 2 years as a way to get apple on board with it. Now that 2 years is up Intel will push this awesome tech everywhere... 

You should be able to run a GPU card over a thunderbolt connection so your idea of adding on GPU cards ... that is how you would do it. 



> For the last few years, Intel and Apple have worked to create an ecosystem around Intel’s Thunderbolt interface, formerly known as Light Peak. The first generation Thunderbolt interface offered four independent lanes at 10Gbps down a single cable, while Thunderbolt 2 allowed those lanes to be combined into two 20Gbps channels. It looks like Thunderbolt 3 (codenamed Alpine Ridge) further doubles up on performance by increasing bandwidth to 40Gbps (around 5.1GB/sec). That’s enough bandwidth for multiple 4K video streams off a single controller or ultra-fast high-end PCI-Express SSDs — or at least, it will be if Intel fixes the backhaul problem.













Check the listed features and you’ll note that the new standard is PCIe 3.0 compatible. That probably means that it supports the PCI Express 3.0 standard for remote graphics cards, but frankly it would be more excited if it also supports PCIe 3.0 for the actual motherboard link. 

The other two major features of the new Alpine Ridge controller are its support for HDMI 2.0 (allowing for 4K resolutions at 60Hz) and the implementation of a 100W power delivery capability (just like the USB Power Delivery spec). This will allow companies like Apple to build single-cable MacBook products — there won’t be any need for a separate power connector for charging the device. Other PC manufacturers could also follow suit, though high-end laptops with more than 100W of power consumption will continue to rely on separate bricks. Intel is also promising sharply reduced power consumption and two different controller SKUs, presumably to give manufacturers a lower-cost option.

Alpine Ridge is expected to debut alongside Intel’s Skylake chipsets, which won’t arrive in market until 2015. USB 3.1 is also going to be released by that time but it's bandwidth and design specifications do not lend as well for GPU performance as the new Intel thunderbolt tech does.

So it would be possible to add a GPU card by plugging it in as an external box or "add on" upgrade without knowing anything. Just plug it in with a single cable. 

To answer your original question it's unlikely PC tech will abandon PCI express, they have 1.0 then version 2.0 then 3.0 .. .so logically they would just build off that. At this point the GPU market and the PC market is very entrenched in PCI express. The new replacement for Sata3 (called sata express) is basically just PCI express in a sata cable and that tech is hitting the streets as we speak in next generation SSD and motherboards. I don't see PCI express going anywhere anytime soon. It will be around for 5 years or more because nothing is really on the radar to replace it yet. Most of the new tech is actually using PCI express lanes and technology by modify it into a new connection scheme (like instead of the PCI express slot a Sata Express port and cable, or a thunderbolt connection etc.. ).


----------



## MIkeDuke

BrolicBeast said:


> Seriously...the owner got upset because you installed programs on a PC that you own??? I'm going to shoot you a PM this evening with some interesting info about his company. Be sure to mention some of the items I list the next time he gets upset with you. Be sure to tell Dennis about that as well....I'm sure that Dennis will explain to him that such conduct does not equate to happy customers, and unhappy customers take their money elsewhere. I'm quite surprised by this.


You can send me a PM but I am never dealing with that guy again. I will send you some info via PM as this really is not the place for it.


----------



## Mfusick

MIkeDuke said:


> I am not a DIY guy. When you say I could just drop in a card, I would not know how to do that. I do use Jriver but probably not to its fullest potential. I have no solution . I know my machine isn't the most powerful and to be honest, the owner not a nice guy. I would not know how to add a GPU card(don't even know what that is ). I mean honestly, right now it's all just academic for me since I have such a small room. I just like talking about it. I do know that if I modified the box I am using I could never send it back if needed to be fixed. The owner got all pissy when he saw programs that he did not support. If the day comes when I can step up and really cut loose, I will see what I can do. But for now, TRUHD and DTS-Master audio along with 1080p will have to do.


What machine do you have specifically ?

Almost all modern motherboards have at least one single PCI express slot on them.










There is different kinds (speeds) of them too. 

PCI x1, x4, x8 or x16. You can install a x8 or x4 or x1 device into an x16 slot but you can't install a x16 device into an x1 slot (because the x1 slot is smaller). A GPU card requires an x16 slot because GPU cards are very powerful and bandwidth intensive. 

When you buy a GPU card like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121801


You just plug it into the slot. It only fits one way, and it would only fit into a x16 PCI express slot. There is a grove that would prevent it from being installed in something else. 

Sometimes that is all you do. With more powerful cards it's common to need to run power to them too. The power connection looks like this:











And again, the pegs are either square or rounded (or a combo of both) so it can only fit in a certain way (the correct way) and it's not possible to plug it in any other way or cause damage. 

Adding a gpu card is basically a 5 minute event, with a Phillips screw driver. You need to install one small screw to hold it into the back of your case, and possibly might need the screw driver to open the case up. (a few screws). Once you push the card into the slot, you screw the bracket in place to hold it snug, and then plug in the power cables (if your card needs them). That is all. 

Once you fire up your machine you need to install the driver (software) for your GPU card to get optimal results. 

Your i3 2100T is a modern CPU and platform so it would accept a GPU card. The reason why you add a GPU card is because the GPU card provide a higher performance graphics which can result in better PQ. That's really the easiest way to say it without getting complicated with 0-255 vs 16-235 greyscale or talking about why specifically this is.


----------



## Mfusick

I think I am just realizing you don't have a basic PC machine but rather a customized solution from some place. Ah.. I get it now. 

Everything I said is true ^ still. But- usually if they get angry you installed something (software) that just means it makes them harder to support the product in that case so they prefer you leave it the way it is so it's easier to support. I don't think they are "angry" as much as someone might not be able to support the machine if you add or change things about it. Technically they can, but probably don't want the added frustration.


----------



## MIkeDuke

This is what I have
http://www.baetisaudio.com/Baetis_HT.php
http://www.baetisaudio.com/Baetis_HT_brochure.pdf
The company doesn't even make it anymore because he was not making enough money on it. 
I would not trust myself to do any mods on it anyway.
Posted after your above post. You just about nailed it on every point. Except for the fact that the guy became very rude towards me over the phone and I had to yell back it him to show him that I wasn't a punk to be messed with.


----------



## Mfusick

PC support is a tough thing, everyone is frustrated and solutions are slow and annoying to pin point. 

I feel your pain. (his too.)

That product is nice product. It's nothing but off the shelf parts though. Same parts everyone uses. I'm sure it's brand name popular stuff inside, and very easy to modify or add or upgrade.

The biggest issue is that cute little case, it's hard to fit a GPU card in a small form factor. That would be your biggest hurdle, you might be easier to swap the case if you ever wanted to upgrade GPU. Looks like you only have a half height available, but most proper GPU cards are full height. To me that's a lot of money ($1995) but the value of someone doing the build and support and configuration is low to me, and this is largely a part of the expense with a product like that. For someone not wanting to build themselves it's not unreasonable though. 

Looks like a nice little machine you have. Reminds me of some of the stuff StarDog does on the HTPC forum, and a little bit like Assassin does too. Not much to hate about it, and it's just like any other HTPC or PC too. You could make it 4k ready for about $400 with a case swap and GPU card addition. 

Something like this : http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=330 

or this: http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?area=en&pid=331

(difference is front flapper openings for BR drive or hidden behind fold up wall for stealth look )


No reason you need to start over, so if you ever wanted to upgrade you could.

The biggest problem right this minute is that 4k support is fully here yet, and if you wanted to do something like a 4K HTPC you really should wait for at least HDMI 2.0 to expect a reasonable longevity to your project. HTPC right now is easy, but 4K HTPC with ATMOS support is still in it's infancy.

None of the current graphics cards supports

- HDMI 2.0 (in particular 4K 60Hz 8bit RGB)
- HDCP 2.2
- HEVC decoding

So even if you buy the best graphics card now (that supports 4K up to 30Hz over HDMI and great SD/HD/FHD->UHD upscaling), you will want to buy another soon.

You also will want 265 support:



renethx said:


> ITU-T calls H.264/H.265, ISO/IEC calls AVC/HEVC. They are the same.
> 
> To send 4K contents from a 4K UHD Blu-ray player/4K TV tuner STB/4K streamer, the target (4K TV), as well as a repeater (4k AVR), is required to support HDCP 2.2 (MediaLab). It is not clear how PC is placed in this scenario yet.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I understand what you are saying. For me, someone who was not really comfortable building anything this seemed like a good option. Maybe all HTPC can do this, but the reason I really wanted to get one was because I have animated series that I watch and I have most of them in AVI format. When I saw that this server played back just about all video formats and audio formats I cared for at the time, I said yep, that's the one for me. I know it's expensive and like you say, uses off the shelf parts, but for someone who has zero experience in building PC's, and the fact that Jriver would come installed, well that was worth the price to me. 

It's a great little machine. BR's look stunning on it. I posted in my thread about how good Skyfall looked. Plus the high rez audio soundtracks also sound fantastic. Also, music playback is really good. At the time I was vaguely interested in 4k and I knew that this machine could not do it. But in reality, the biggest screen I might go in my room would be 50-55in. Even at that size I would probably notice a difference. What I am interested in is maybe some day getting into the higher end audio soundtracks like ATMOS. I think even with a 5.1 setup, I would probably get an increase in sound quality and although it may take some work, I could probably add some of the height speakers. But my main upgrade would be a slightly bigger TV. I think even running regular 1080p BR going to a 50 or 55in TV would be a nice upgrade over my 42in TV.

But back to the server, I am not sorry I got it. It has plenty of space for external drives and like I said, BR movies look really good. I have a work around for regular DVD's because they looked really bad in Jriver. So now I have configured VLC media player to play back my dvd's in 5.1 so it says Multich on my Integra. I understand what that is and I fine with the results. There are procedures I can do in Jriver(adding a downloaded file) but I don't know how confident I am in my own skills to do it. I may try it at some point. 

As I said, I know that what I have is probably kids stuff compared to what you hard core guys have , but right now it works for me. Thanks for thoughts and feedback and Matt, I am sorry I took up your band width my info .


----------



## BrolicBeast

MIkeDuke said:


> I understand what you are saying. For me, someone who was not really comfortable building anything this seemed like a good option. Maybe all HTPC can do this, but the reason I really wanted to get one was because I have animated series that I watch and I have most of them in AVI format. When I saw that this server played back just about all video formats and audio formats I cared for at the time, I said yep, that's the one for me. I know it's expensive and like you say, uses off the shelf parts, but for someone who has zero experience in building PC's, and the fact that Jriver would come installed, well that was worth the price too me.
> 
> It's a great little machine. BR's look stunning on it. I posted in my thread about how good Skyfall looked. Plus the high rez audio soundtracks also sound fantastic. Also, music playback is really good. At the time I was vaguely interested in 4k and I knew that this machine could not do it. But in reality, the biggest screen I might go in my room would be 50-55in. Even at that size I would probably notice a difference. What I am interested in is maybe some day getting into the higher end audio soundtracks like ATMOS. I think even with a 5.1 setup, I would probably get an increase in sound quality and although it may take some work, I could probably add some of the height speakers. But my main upgrade would be a slightly bigger TV. I think even running regular 1080p BR going to a 50 or 55in TV would be a nice upgrade over my 42in TV.
> 
> But back to the server, I am not sorry I got it. It has plenty of space for external drives and like I said, BR movies look really good. I have a work around for regular DVD's because they looked really bad in Jriver. So now I have configured VLC media player to play back my dvd's in 5.1 so it says Multich on my Integra. I understand what that is and I fine with the results. There are procedures I can do in Jriver(adding a downloaded file) but I don't know how confident I am in my own skills to do it. I may try it at some point.
> 
> As I said, I know that what I have is probably kids stuff compared to what you hard core guys have , but right now it works for me. Thanks for thoughts and feedback and Matt, I am sorry I took up your band width my info .


I have no doubt that the Baetis works very well for you! Did you ever manage to rip allllll the Bleach episodes? I know that's a time-consuming task. With my previous beast server, I got so used to ripping four discs at a time using the four blu ray drives--it's funny though--now that I'm using one drive (while I decide on PC configuration, which won't be built until HDMI 2.0 cards are released), I really miss the ability to rip four simultaneously. I'll probably setup a ripping station with seven or eight blu ray drives for mass rips. I don't often buy blu rays, but when I do--it's usually quite a few at a time.


----------



## Mfusick

MIkeDuke said:


> I understand what you are saying. For me, someone who was not really comfortable building anything this seemed like a good option. Maybe all HTPC can do this, but the reason I really wanted to get one was because I have animated series that I watch and I have most of them in AVI format. When I saw that this server played back just about all video formats and audio formats I cared for at the time, I said yep, that's the one for me. I know it's expensive and like you say, uses off the shelf parts, but for someone who has zero experience in building PC's, and the fact that Jriver would come installed, well that was worth the price too me.


That is basically what I said above. It's a nice machine, even still today right now. No reason to feel you need to justify your decision on it to me. I get it. I really do. Like Matt said above "builder tired of building" there is some value in this approach even if you know how to build PC. So obviously as PC knowledge decreases the value of turn key increases. I am learning this the deeper I go into HTPC. Sometimes I wonder to myself if it's worth all the trouble.



MIkeDuke said:


> It's a great little machine. BR's look stunning on it. I posted in my thread about how good Skyfall looked. Plus the high rez audio soundtracks also sound fantastic. Also, music playback is really good. At the time I was vaguely interested in 4k and I knew that this machine could not do it. But in reality, the biggest screen I might go in my room would be 50-55in. Even at that size I would probably notice a difference. What I am interested in is maybe some day getting into the higher end audio soundtracks like ATMOS. I think even with a 5.1 setup, I would probably get an increase in sound quality and although it may take some work, I could probably add some of the height speakers. But my main upgrade would be a slightly bigger TV. I think even running regular 1080p BR going to a 50 or 55in TV would be a nice upgrade over my 42in TV.
> 
> But back to the server, I am not sorry I got it. It has plenty of space for external drives and like I said, BR movies look really good. I have a work around for regular DVD's because they looked really bad in Jriver. So now I have configured VLC media player to play back my dvd's in 5.1 so it says Multich on my Integra. I understand what that is and I fine with the results. There are procedures I can do in Jriver(adding a downloaded file) but I don't know how confident I am in my own skills to do it. I may try it at some point.
> 
> As I said, I know that what I have is probably kids stuff compared to what you hard core guys have , but right now it works for me. Thanks for thoughts and feedback and Matt, I am sorry I took up your band width my info .


I'd be happy to get you or help you get full 7.1 DTS HD or Dolby True. I can walk you through it in a thread in the HTPC section with screen shots, or even remote into the machine and do it for you. Consider it my "pay it forward" for the help I get around here in other stuff. No pressure but when you are ready PM me.  Setting up audio on HTPC isn't super easy, but there is a lot of material around that walks you through it. You might want to try a set up guide for one of the other players. Ever checked out Assassin guides ? 


Also- it's only a flick of a switch in VLC to get dolby digital. That's literally a 30 second thing so you might want to start there. PM me if you want I'll give you a screen shot how.


----------



## Mfusick

BrolicBeast said:


> I have no doubt that the Baetis works very well for you! Did you ever manage to rip allllll the Bleach episodes? I know that's a time-consuming task. With my previous beast server, I got so used to ripping four discs at a time using the four blu ray drives--it's funny though--now that I'm using one drive (while I decide on PC configuration, which won't be built until HDMI 2.0 cards are released), I really miss the ability to rip four simultaneously. I'll probably setup a ripping station with seven or eight blu ray drives for mass rips. I don't often buy blu rays, but when I do--it's usually quite a few at a time.


I have dual BR drives and it works for mass just fine. Two at a time, by the time you queue up the second the first is almost done. Surf a thread a AVS while you wait  You won't get too far before it's done with fast BR drives.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Mfusick said:


> That is basically what I said above. It's a nice machine, even still today right now. No reason to feel you need to justify your decision on it to me. I get it. I really do. Like Matt said above "builder tired of building" there is some value in this approach even if you know how to build PC. So obviously as PC knowledge decreases the value of turn key increases. I am learning this the deeper I go into HTPC. Sometimes I wonder to myself if it's worth all the trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be happy to get you or help you get full 7.1 DTS HD or Dolby True. I can walk you through it in a thread in the HTPC section with screen shots, or even remote into the machine and do it for you. Consider it my "pay it forward" for the help I get around here in other stuff. No pressure but when you are ready PM me.  Setting up audio on HTPC isn't super easy, but there is a lot of material around that walks you through it. You might want to try a set up guide for one of the other players. Ever checked out Assassin guides ?
> 
> 
> Also- it's only a flick of a switch in VLC to get dolby digital. That's literally a 30 second thing so you might want to start there. PM me if you want I'll give you a screen shot how.


Thanks for the help. I don't think I need to justify but I do like to explain my thought process when I buy something like this. Right now I am using MKV so I do get full DTS-MA and TRUHD, albeit in 5.1 format. I just would have to work to get 7.1. I would need new speakers and a new amp to power them. Not sure if that is going to happen though. When I meant getting the audio, I meant the ATMOS audio that _may_ be on some standard BR's that's all. And I thought that VLC did not let you do that. I will send you a PM and if you can send me those instructions it would be great. Because trust me, I have looked pretty hard to find them . And again, I appreciate all the help I get from here from everybody.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Mfusick said:


> I have dual BR drives and it works for mass just fine. Two at a time, by the time you queue up the second the first is almost done. Surf a thread a AVS while you wait  You won't get too far before it's done with fast BR drives.


See, that's something I can never do. I will always be doing one disk at a time. Which is OK. It does not take that long to rip and then copy the movie. But for Bleach it would not have worked. Those were individual files that I had copy and re-name so Jriver would recognize them. But I got it done. Al 366 of them. So yea Matt, I was able to finish that.


----------



## Mfusick

Continued from PM because for some reason no pictures uploaded in PM anymore 

You can choose SPFID output from VLC:

First open VLC and play a movie. Then right click on screen and navigate to audio tab->Audio Device->Choose HDMI


And cropped for easier:









Try this and see if you can get DTS or Dolby Digital lit up on your AVR. Make sure you use a video file with those encodings (at least DTS or DD 5.1 )



MIkeDuke said:


> Thanks for the help. I don't think I need to justify but I do like to explain my thought process when I buy something like this. Right now I am using MKV so I do get full DTS-MA and TRUHD, albeit in 5.1 format. I just would have to work to get 7.1. I would need new speakers and a new amp to power them. Not sure if that is going to happen though. When I meant getting the audio, I meant the ATMOS audio that _may_ be on some standard BR's that's all. And I thought that VLC did not let you do that. I will send you a PM and if you can send me those instructions it would be great. Because trust me, I have looked pretty hard to find them . And again, I appreciate all the help I get from here from everybody.


VLC is a great player for it's simplicity, and it plays just about anything too. But it's not great choice for high end DTS-HD and Dolby TRUEhd files in 7.1 because it only reads the "core" (DTS or DD) and not the full HD audio tracks. Jriver would be a better option to play those back, or something like XBMC or Mediabrowser Theater. If you use WMC you would want to install a codec pack like SHARK007 (which also makes normal Windows Media Player pretty awesome). The best stand alone video player in my opinion is Media Player Center Home Classic (MPC-HC for short). It's older- but very mature and very capable.

MPC-HC with MadVR is the best PQ I've ever seen or tested myself. The player itself is excellent, and rather simple. But set up has a small learning curve if you want to trick it out. There is a really good sticky if you ever get brave and want to try it: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/26-home-theater-computers/1357375-advanced-mpc-hc-setup-guide.html It has screen shots and pictures and step by step. It takes a cup of coffee and some patience and you need to be in the mood if you are not naturally a PC person but you will be rewarded with a most excellent player. It's so good that a lot of the people using WMC or XBMC or PLEX will actually set it to be used as an external player because the quality is superior to those solutions. It's better than VLC.





MIkeDuke said:


> See, that's something I can never do. I will always be doing one disk at a time. Which is OK. It does not take that long to rip and then copy the movie. But for Bleach it would not have worked. Those were individual files that I had copy and re-name so Jriver would recognize them. But I got it done. Al 366 of them. So yea Matt, I was able to finish that.


The very best media manager program that includes metadata fetching, support Jriver style metadata, and also has automated renaming is Media Center Master.

The program is very awesome and very powerful. It's easy to use considering how much functionality it has too.

http://forums.mediacentermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=8897

It can rename your files perfectly, adding they year they are made, the resolutions and all that. It will fetch art, metadata, backdrops, etc... and it will even support Jriver sidecar files so it works in Jriver. You can set it to store XBMC or Mediabrowser style also so incase you ever changed front ends, or run multiple your library would be set up for it all. You can run Jriver and also run XBMC and also run PLEX and also run MB3 all on the same machine without any troubles. 

Next time you have a video file you rip or download put it into a folder, point MCM program to that folder and give it a shot. You will be impressed.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I only need the VLC player to play back standard dvd's. So it's just going to be plain Dolby Digital and DTS. I don't thing decoding on "the core" will come into play. I also don't want to confuse myself with another media player . I am pretty confident in getting around Jriver now and I REALLY don't want to have to learn something else. That's just me though. To be honest, I am not that brave to go super overboard. And I am quite satisfied with how Jriver play backs BR's and even how VLC plays DVD rips. I was really surprised how good Open Range looked and sounded. 
P.S, the one picture you tried to show in this post did not come out at all. But I will still give it a shot.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Mike, if you have screen-sharing capability, I'll do the file drop for you. Jriver really is a one-stop shop once completely configured.


----------



## Mfusick

Use splashtop, it's better than team viewer IMO.


----------



## MIkeDuke

On the Jriver forum someone gave me some instructions to follow that seem to do the trick
If you're having difficulty with DVD playback, try this:

If you have never used Red October HQ before, set Media Center to use it (Tools → Options → Video) and play a video. This should download the required components automatically.
Close Media Center and Media Server if it's running.
Copy and paste this into the Windows Run prompt (WIN+R) %APPDATA%\J River\Media Center 19\Plugins\madvr
Run the restore default settings.bat file in that folder.
Download the zip file which is attached to this post, and place the settings.bin file it contains inside that folder.
Run Media Center and go to Tools → Options → Video
If it is not already, set video mode to "Red October HQ"
Enable both "Hardware accelerate video decoding" and "VideoClock"
So I have the file and I am going to try and do that. 
I do have screen sharing capabilities by the way. It's what I used when I contacted the guy at Baetis. 
I am going to be brave and try it. For me, the only difference is that it would be \Media Center 18. 
Wish me luck .


----------



## BrolicBeast

Sold the 600 ES guys...now, I'm hoping for either the 700ES or a high-brightness DPI M-Vision model if they adopt HDMI 2.0.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Is there a 700 series or are just assuming they will come out with one. What ever projector you get, I am sure it will great on that screen and match your audio very nicely.


----------



## Mfusick

MIkeDuke said:


> On the Jriver forum someone gave me some instructions to follow that seem to do the trick
> If you're having difficulty with DVD playback, try this:
> 
> If you have never used Red October HQ before, set Media Center to use it (Tools → Options → Video) and play a video. This should download the required components automatically.
> Close Media Center and Media Server if it's running.
> Copy and paste this into the Windows Run prompt (WIN+R) %APPDATA%\J River\Media Center 19\Plugins\madvr
> Run the restore default settings.bat file in that folder.
> Download the zip file which is attached to this post, and place the settings.bin file it contains inside that folder.
> Run Media Center and go to Tools → Options → Video
> If it is not already, set video mode to "Red October HQ"
> Enable both "Hardware accelerate video decoding" and "VideoClock"
> So I have the file and I am going to try and do that.
> I do have screen sharing capabilities by the way. It's what I used when I contacted the guy at Baetis.
> I am going to be brave and try it. For me, the only difference is that it would be \Media Center 18.
> Wish me luck .



Videoclock is just "reclock" but renamed for Jriver. If you use reclock it "breaks" your bitstreaming of audio so you need to decode locally. You can copy and paste the dtsdecoderdll. dll file and use DTS-HD as a work around too. If you bitstream, and you don't have otherwise choppy audio playback or out of sync audio then you probably would want to skip reclock or "videoclock" or whatever name they want to give it.


----------



## BrolicBeast

I gotta ask you guys to continue this discussion on Mike's thread. It is very helpful, but it's a long one, ya know? I'll be reading 

Edit: please do not delete the posts...they are very informative add I'll be referring to them for weeks.


----------



## BrolicBeast

MIkeDuke said:


> Is there a 700 series or are just assuming they will come out with one. What ever projector you get, I am sure it will great on that screen and match your audio very nicely.


The 700 is definitely just assumed (hoped?  ) Nothing confirmed, unfortunately. 

I'm almost finished getting the official layout done by Acoustic Frontiers. This design process is a very enjoyable one! I'll be posting the new "official" layout soon!


----------



## Mfusick

BrolicBeast said:


> The 700 is definitely just assumed (hoped?  ) Nothing confirmed, unfortunately.
> 
> I'm almost finished getting the official layout done by Acoustic Frontiers. This design process is a very enjoyable one! I'll be posting the new "official" layout soon!


I can't wait to check it out! When is Jeff coming back ?


----------



## BrolicBeast

Mfusick said:


> I can't wait to check it out! When is Jeff coming back ?


As soon as the layout is finalized so we can start framing! I'm going to try to fit framing and drywall in the same week. Likely? Probably not. But a man can hope***a glimmer of hope flashes across Brolic's deep brown eyes as he stares skyward, wishing...waiting...***


----------



## Mfusick

If you were closer I'd come help. That's stuff is fun for me. 

Dry wall and framing in one week for DIY is aggressive time table. You'll be tired and sore if you achieve it. Unless you have a team helping you that doesn't need a lot of direction. To dry wall a few layers yourself is a lot of work in that size space, even without windows and other stuff to go around.

If Jeff helping with the drywall ? Just you two ?


----------



## MIkeDuke

BrolicBeast said:


> I gotta ask you guys to continue this discussion on Mike's thread. It is very helpful, but it's a long one, ya know? I'll be reading
> 
> Edit: please do not delete the posts...they are very informative add I'll be referring to them for weeks.


I know. Sorry Matt. I did not want to hijack your thread. Looking forward to the layout.


----------



## BrolicBeast

MIkeDuke said:


> I know. Sorry Matt. I did not want to hijack your thread. Looking forward to the layout.


 No need to apologize Mike. As the great philosopher Socrates once said: It's all gravy. 



Mfusick said:


> If you were closer I'd come help. That's stuff is fun for me.
> 
> Dry wall and framing in one week for DIY is aggressive time table. You'll be tired and sore if you achieve it. Unless you have a team helping you that doesn't need a lot of direction. To dry wall a few layers yourself is a lot of work in that size space, even without windows and other stuff to go around.
> 
> If Jeff helping with the drywall ? Just you two ?


The framing will just be Jeff and I, but the drywall...I'm going to have to have some guest-workers over for that. I'll definitely be hiring some very experienced drywall guys for that.


----------



## Mfusick

I expect a video !


----------



## BrolicBeast

Ladies and gentlemen, after much planning, discussion, and research, I give thee:

*Layout for The Beast, Unleashed - Dolby Atmos Theater:*







Bass Model of Room:


----------



## Franin

BrolicBeast said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, after much planning, discussion, and research, I give thee:
> 
> *Layout for The Beast, Unleashed - Dolby Atmos Theater:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass Model of Room:


Thats awesome brolic cool to see you heading towards the Atmos era. Im doing the same. Due to my room size I'm going 4 heights instead of 6


----------



## MIkeDuke

Franin said:


> Thats awesome brolic cool to see you heading towards the Atmos era. Im doing the same. Due to my room size I'm going 4 heights instead of 6


Oh come on now Frank. That's just not fair that you are doing Atmos as well . While all us small room guys are stuck with 5.1 and no real way of doing it. I kid of course. Since I know longer see a link to your set up I hope it's OK if I ask here, but what speakers are you using for the 4 heights?


----------



## Franin

MIkeDuke said:


> Oh come on now Frank. That's just not fair that you are doing Atmos as well . While all us small room guys are stuck with 5.1 and no real way of doing it. I kid of course. Since I know longer see a link to your set up I hope it's OK if I ask here, but what speakers are you using for the 4 heights?


Hey Mike, I haven't really thought of the speakers as of yet. I will wait until I get my pre amp first. My theatre is going through a change at the moment, it won't be as extravagant as brolic's ( due to my room size ) but the good thing its able to cater for ceiling speakers. 
Actually dolby atoms has come out with its own speakers if you can't do ceiling speakers for the rears which I read works quite well.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I don't want to take up Matt's thread with our banter about Atmos. Keep me posted in my thread about your theater and let me know when you have a link up to it. If you mean the Pioneer speakers, I am not to keen on them. If you mean that Dolby themselves came out with speakers, you can post a link in my thread just so I can take a look. But Matt's room is going to be EPIC and I hope to experience it one day.


----------



## Franin

MIkeDuke said:


> I don't want to take up Matt's thread with our banter about Atmos. Keep me posted in my thread about your theater and let me know when you have a link up to it. If you mean the Pioneer speakers, I am not to keen on them. If you mean that Dolby themselves came out with speakers, you can post a link in my thread just so I can take a look. But Matt's room is going to be EPIC and I hope to experience it one day.


No problems  and your right Brolics theatre will definitely be EPIC


----------



## BrolicBeast

Franin said:


> Thats awesome brolic cool to see you heading towards the Atmos era. Im doing the same. Due to my room size I'm going 4 heights instead of 6


Frank!! You're doing ATMOS too? Man, you're room is large! Your atmos experience will be outstanding. I'm sure that you're sitting tight, watching the PreAmp news, waiting for a proper Atmos pre/pro to be released. I'm thinking the 8802 being released later this year might suffice at first, but it tops out at 13 channels, so I dunno for sure.


----------



## kevon27

I think at this point in the game, it's time for Brolic to abandon the "home theater" processor and go with pro-cinema gear.
You want Atmos, you should be talking about the CP850 not Onkyo, Marantz, etc.. I can't imagine the amount of money that is being poured into this "Beast" of a theater (pun accidentally intended).. Go pro cinema man.. your future kids can go to college online...


----------



## Franin

BrolicBeast said:


> Frank!! You're doing ATMOS too? Man, you're room is large! Your atmos experience will be outstanding. I'm sure that you're sitting tight, watching the PreAmp news, waiting for a proper Atmos pre/pro to be released. I'm thinking the 8802 being released later this year might suffice at first, but it tops out at 13 channels, so I dunno for sure.


It's not that large  like you I'm keeping an eye on what's coming out in the pre amp world regarding atmos. For me the 8802 will suffice as it will cater for all my speakers. You might have too look at a datasat due to the amount of speakers you might need to cater for.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Franin said:


> It's not that large  like you I'm keeping an eye on what's coming out in the pre amp world regarding atmos. For me the 8802 will suffice as it will cater for all my speakers. You might have too look at a datasat due to the amount of speakers you might need to cater for.


Any pics so far? We won't tell anybody....we can keep a secret! Lol #PeerPressure 

It would be great if two 8802's could be linked together...


----------



## Franin

BrolicBeast said:


> Any pics so far? We won't tell anybody....we can keep a secret! Lol #PeerPressure
> 
> It would be great if two 8802's could be linked together...


Lol it's nothing special  I'm waiting for the guy to help me to come back from holidays. 

What processor are you going for?


----------



## MIkeDuke

Franin said:


> Lol it's nothing special  I'm waiting for the guy to help me to come back from holidays.
> 
> What processor are you going for?


I may be wrong, but I think, at least the last I heard, Matt is not doing a "processor". He is going full out with a media server as his one and only front end.


----------



## Mfusick

MIkeDuke said:


> I may be wrong, but I think, at least the last I heard, Matt is not doing a "processor". He is going full out with a media server as his one and only front end.


This seems like a glutton for punishment  I'd be scared of the tweaking and errors. Keeping a processor like AVR/preamp makes it simple. Nothing wrong with a media server but a media server should serve media IMO and a processor should process. An HDMI feed is all you need to connect something to a processor (or HDMI 2.0) so there isn't much benefit in combining them . 

Ideally he wants:

Media Server
Audiophile/Videophile HTPC
Surround Processor and receiver/component selector/Zone controller etc... 

If using amps he won't need an AVR with amp channels, so perhaps a preamp version with balanced inputs/outputs and of coarse ATMOS.


I'd think the best thing would be balanced preouts to a MINI DSP (2 in 4 out or 8 out) and then hit all the sub amps from there. That way you could easily tweak settings from server for phase, crossover, EQ, etc.... for each sub individually. On screen with real live changes is a cool too.... Turning knobs on subs is noob.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Oh I'm definitely taking the processor route. I love JRiver, but I'm not trusted a closely calculated Atmos system to _any _PC for processing. PC's crash more frequently than I'd like to admit.

Definitely taking it up a few levels from a minidsp. QSC core250 will be the DSP used for all 23 channels (17 speakers and 6 subs). It's a monstrous DSP.


----------



## Mfusick

BrolicBeast said:


> Oh I'm definitely taking the processor route. I love JRiver, but I'm not trusted a closely calculated Atmos system to _any _PC for processing. PC's crash more frequently than I'd like to admit.
> 
> Definitely taking it up a few levels from a minidsp. QSC core250 will be the DSP used for all 23 channels (17 speakers and 6 subs). It's a monstrous DSP.


Nice! How many of those you need for all your channels? Who is doing your calibration ? What's the damage on one of those ?


----------



## MIkeDuke

BrolicBeast said:


> Oh I'm definitely taking the processor route. I love JRiver, but I'm not trusted a closely calculated Atmos system to _any _PC for processing. PC's crash more frequently than I'd like to admit.
> 
> Definitely taking it up a few levels from a minidsp. QSC core250 will be the DSP used for all 23 channels (17 speakers and 6 subs). It's a monstrous DSP.


My mistake. It does make sense though (to have a processor). QSC stuff is great. I was using one way back for my SubMersive. It was a simple one and it was too complex for me to use. That's why I am glad I had Mark set it up. Then he needed one and we had an arrangement that was beneficial to both of us. I still can't believe that you will have 23 total speakers.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Hey Guys,

I'd like to seek out the advice from my fellow WYSC folks! I have long been contemplating this, and the time is approaching where I must make a decision soon. Ripping blu-rays can be a hassle, and some blu rays (Finding Nemo, The Last Stand, etc.) can be difficult and result in movies that skip chapters in an odd way. With the flurry of new technologies coming out (atmos, auro, UHD), I'm know that physical media will be the initial gateway to content retrieval, and I can't help but wonder: should I abandon digitally storing movies altogether, choosing to solely employ physical discs once more? I've been mulling this for quite some time, but the time is approaching where I'll need to either build an uber-server, or pour that $ into an uber gaming-only computer, with physical media as my source.

All thoughts are welcome!


----------



## Mfusick

Do a media server. You can still do a gaming rig. A media server doesn't need to cost you much (in comparison to the other crazy stuff you doing).

Once you rip a BR it's there forever. I know it's work but once you are caught up it's sooooo easy! I don't put in discs. I rip them, and I might not watch it for a few days or even weeks later, but when I do it's just a remote click away. I can browse media, and skip around easily too. 

How many discs you talking about ripping? PM incoming.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I have to agree with ripping. I put watch movies by disk that are older and I don't feel like buying again. But everything new is BR and ripped right away. Having access to over 250 movies plus all my series is just too convenient now. The only hassle I have ever had was with regular DVD's. I have never had any issues(except one movie whose title escapes me) that had trouble with the subtitles. All other BR's have been great, including subtitles. It would be very hard for me to go back to %100 disks now. But that's just me. I will say that starting late, when you already have a large collection can be a daunting task. Especially for the TV series. But I just did it bit by bit and slowly it got done. I am very glad I went the server route.
P.S I guess I should say that I am not a huge gamer so that should let you know where my priorities are and why I think the way I do


----------



## Mfusick

Once you get caught up on ripping initially, it's not hard a few at a time here and there as you collect them. Doing a few rips at a time helps too. It took me about a week, in between internet surfing, so it's not like it's hard work. I use MCM to quickly organize them and name them and all that as I do them, or a few at a time so it's easy to keep track of that too.

End result:


----------



## kevon27

Wouldn't it be better to go with the Dolby CP850 for Atmos vs the QSC? Qsc seems more suited for traditional channel based processing vs object based.


----------



## Franin

Mfusick said:


> Nice! How many of those you need for all your channels? Who is doing your calibration ? What's the damage on one of those ?


I'm curious too. Try to google it but couldn't find the price. Not that I need that many channels but curious as always


----------



## BrolicBeast

Mfusick said:


> Do a media server. You can still do a gaming rig. A media server doesn't need to cost you much (in comparison to the other crazy stuff you doing).
> 
> Once you rip a BR it's there forever. I know it's work but once you are caught up it's sooooo easy! I don't put in discs. I rip them, and I might not watch it for a few days or even weeks later, but when I do it's just a remote click away. I can browse media, and skip around easily too.
> 
> How many discs you talking about ripping? PM incoming.





MIkeDuke said:


> I have to agree with ripping. I put watch movies by disk that are older and I don't feel like buying again. But everything new is BR and ripped right away. Having access to over 250 movies plus all my series is just too convenient now. The only hassle I have ever had was with regular DVD's. I have never had any issues(except one movie whose title escapes me) that had trouble with the subtitles. All other BR's have been great, including subtitles. It would be very hard for me to go back to %100 disks now. But that's just me. I will say that starting late, when you already have a large collection can be a daunting task. Especially for the TV series. But I just did it bit by bit and slowly it got done. I am very glad I went the server route.
> P.S I guess I should say that I am not a huge gamer so that should let you know where my priorities are and why I think the way I do





Mfusick said:


> Once you get caught up on ripping initially, it's not hard a few at a time here and there as you collect them. Doing a few rips at a time helps too. It took me about a week, in between internet surfing, so it's not like it's hard work. I use MCM to quickly organize them and name them and all that as I do them, or a few at a time so it's easy to keep track of that too.
> 
> End result:


Don't get me wrong fellas--I love ripping, storing, and playback via JRiver!





 
The ease of use is second to none! I generally import blu rays four at a time, but sometimes I feel like I don't want to be bothered with the importing and configuration, of it. Of course, this is 3% of the time, but I still do wonder...



kevon27 said:


> Wouldn't it be better to go with the Dolby CP850 for Atmos vs the QSC? Qsc seems more suited for traditional channel based processing vs object based.


Dude, I could never, in my wildest dreams, afford a CP850!!! Not even with my biggest bonus, it's just not a smart purchase for a middle-class consumer. The QSC equalizes each channel. It doesn't see Atmos, DTS, etc. It just sees the speaker and the room characteristics and can steer (important for dual side-surround configurations). I'd use another device to process ATMOS, but the QSC would do the heavy lifting as far as the real intricacies of speaker fine-tuning.



Franin said:


> I'm curious too. Try to google it but couldn't find the price. Not that I need that many channels but curious as always


The QSC core 250 MSRP is around $4800 for the chassis before adding channel cards, which are around $400 each. But, I might buying under a special agreement....


----------



## Franin

BrolicBeast said:


> The QSC core 250 MSRP is around $4800 for the chassis before adding channel cards, which are around $400 each. But, I might buying under a special agreement....


Wow thats a good price. You have piqed my interest. I was expecting $20,000+ Im going to have to look into it. I like the channel cards which I love to add 4 sub cards as well as the Atmos ceiling channel cards. Always wanted a pre amp that could offer 4 sub out. My last pre amp had 3 sub pre out.
Thanks Brolic.


----------



## Franin

I've just had a look at the qsc products, I think I'll stick with the Marantz. For me I will need someone with experience to program these units. Don't think we have any where I live.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I am just trying to wrap my noodle around the actual pre amp you will go for Matt. I mean you have a lot of speakers. The most accommodating preamp can handle what, about 13 speakers? Even with that EQ how do you connect it to all your speakers. The Datasat can probably do more right? And I know that the one from Goldmund can have up to 32 channels I think. But both, especially the Goldmund are really expensive. I am really curious to see how this all gets connected. I know you already have a plan for this, otherwise you would not be doing it, I am just very interested on how it all comes together. 
I know you are working off both threads so I hope you don't mind me posting my question here.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Franin said:


> I've just had a look at the qsc products, I think I'll stick with the Marantz. For me I will need someone with experience to program these units. Don't think we have any where I live.


I think your HAA guy who redid the calibration of your room should be able to program the QSC. The Marantz is definitely no slouch though and is at the front of my "decision" pack, along with the Datasat (which I go with pretty much depends on what I can afford after CEDIA--no amount is guaranteed until then. There's an AVS user: @Peter M - I don't know if he's in your area, but he had a number of Procella (Xilica) processors calibrated for his theater. He might be able to point you in the direction of a capable calibrator down under. 



MIkeDuke said:


> I am just trying to wrap my noodle around the actual pre amp you will go for Matt. I mean you have a lot of speakers. The most accommodating preamp can handle what, about 13 speakers? Even with that EQ how do you connect it to all your speakers. The Datasat can probably do more right? And I know that the one from Goldmund can have up to 32 channels I think. But both, especially the Goldmund are really expensive. I am really curious to see how this all gets connected. I know you already have a plan for this, otherwise you would not be doing it, I am just very interested on how it all comes together.
> I know you are working off both threads so I hope you don't mind me posting my question here.


The fallback plan is to get a Marantz 8802 and use DSP until something closer to a Datasat RS20i within my affordability range is released. Depending on what's announced at CEDIA, a Datasat RS20i may actually be my only option for the setup I'm using (wides and six atmos channels). If that's the case, a kidney is going up on ebay on September 12, 2014! lol.



MIkeDuke said:


> I know you are working off both threads so I hope you don't mind me posting my question here.


Mike, this is absolutely the appropriate thread to post that question. The Beast, Unleashed build thread is generally build related (room, general gear selection, treatment config etc.), but this thread is where I can continue my passionate "No OT left behind" discussion for equipment, system changes, and _more _equipment! lol!! I get excited when I get an email saying that someone has posted in this thread


----------



## MIkeDuke

Got you on the preamp angle. So you will just use some sort matrix mode. I guess part of my question is will you be using ALL of your speakers immediately. Is that even possible with a Marantz and that EQ? 

Or will you be using 12-13 and then later, when the technology is there, get something that is affordable to you that will allow you to use all the speakers you will have in your system. Again, the most I have ever heard was Craig's setup with his 9 speakers(not counting subs). 

I mean, maybe I am a simple guy . Right now I am using a 5.1 setup with my 80.3. I have 5 balanced cables going to my amps. With DTS Neo:X it looks like it can do 11.1 max. So to me, that looks like I can't go above 11 "regular" speakers in the room. If that's the case, and the Marantz is similar, how do you connect all the amps you need to power all your speakers of there are only enough outputs for 11-13 channels.
P.S I like when I get the "you were quoted email." It means that someone liked what I wrote and thought it was worth while. Same with the thumbs up .


----------



## kevon27

Just wait for J-River 20 or 21 and it will have dolby atmos decoding built-in with support for 64 channel....


----------



## Peter M

BrolicBeast said:


> There's an AVS user: @Peter M - I don't know if he's in your area, but he had a number of Procella (Xilica) processors calibrated for his theater. He might be able to point you in the direction of a capable calibrator down under.


Thanks for the mention ... I didn't know the forum had this feature ... is it new ? I received an email alerting me.

LOL on the "if he's in your area" ... Franin and I are about LA - NY apart !  Quite happy to point him to my calibrator, but I'm sure he has capabale guys a bit closer ! And of course he has an open invitation to a demo if he's ever on this side of the "island" ! 

Cheers,


----------



## Franin

BrolicBeast said:


> I think your HAA guy who redid the calibration of your room should be able to program the QSC. The Marantz is definitely no slouch though and is at the front of my "decision" pack, I along with the Datasat (which I go with pretty much depends on what I can afford after CEDIA--no amount is guaranteed until then. There's an AVS user: @Peter M - I don't know if he's in your area, but he had a number of Procella (Xilica) processors calibrated for his theater. He might be able to point you in the direction of a capable calibrator down under.


I've sent an email today to get his input regarding the QSC CORE 250 and if it will be ideal for my room. So hopefully get a response soon.
At this present moment the Marantz is on top of my list as well but who knows what else is coming out.


----------



## Franin

Peter M said:


> Thanks for the mention ... I didn't know the forum had this feature ... is it new ? I received an email alerting me.
> 
> LOL on the "if he's in your area" ... Franin and I are about LA - NY apart !  Quite happy to point him to my calibrator, but I'm sure he has capabale guys a bit closer ! And of course he has an open invitation to a demo if he's ever on this side of the "island" !
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks Peter


----------



## frankie2075

I see you have the xpr monos from EMO? How do they compare with there xpa line? Do you have them each on there own dedicated 20amp circut? Can you have it on a 20amp circut with other stuff on it? Ik it prob isnt recommened but what would it do?


----------



## BrolicBeast

Franin said:


> I've sent an email today to get his input regarding the QSC CORE 250 and if it will be ideal for my room. So hopefully get a response soon.
> At this present moment the Marantz is on top of my list as well but who knows what else is coming out.


 Hey, any response from your guy? I look forward to seeing your room updates. Since this is a change to the room, I'd strongly suggest starting an "Atmos upgrade thread" here. My build thread is here, and the advice I've received there can't be bought! 



frankie2075 said:


> I see you have the xpr monos from EMO? How do they compare with there xpa line? Do you have them each on there own dedicated 20amp circut? Can you have it on a 20amp circut with other stuff on it? Ik it prob isnt recommened but what would it do?


I just spend ten minutes typing a comprehensive answer to this question, and my stupid fingers hit some key combo that brought up HTML and wiped out everything on the screen. But, the essence is this: Running anything else on the 20 amp circuit is NOT recommended. The amp will probably max out at 15 amps during peaks, which leaves only 5 amps extra for another item. That can lead to a lotttt of breaker trips.


----------



## Franin

BrolicBeast said:


> Hey, any response from your guy? I look forward to seeing your room updates. Since this is a change to the room, I'd strongly suggest starting an "Atmos upgrade thread" here. My build thread is here, and the advice I've received there can't be bought!



Hey BB. His answer for my room it's not worth it, lol. My room is too small the best I can do is add 4 ceiling speakers to enjoy atmos. Honestly I'm getting these acoustic panels built ( still waiting ) and not even worth a build thread. Just to give you an idea I cannot even put speakers behind my screen and if I did the room would be terrible and more than likely will be square which I would want to avoid. The room size is only ( get ready this in metric ) 3.8m wide x 5.03m in length and 2.6m high. It's sealed which is great but I cannot simply add anymore channels. 
All I have done is changed my speakers, I'm mainly 100% HT they sit on the wall and it's awesome. Light off and the screen comes alive. 
I was even told that the 7702 is enough for my room as the 8802 has the wides which I cannot implement.
Anyway I will be following your build thread see how's it all going and once mine is completed I will show you pics ( if ever it gets completed )


----------



## prepress

BrolicBeast said:


> I just spend ten minutes typing a comprehensive answer to this question, and my stupid fingers hit some key combo that brought up HTML and wiped out everything on the screen. But, the essence is this: Running anything else on the 20 amp circuit is NOT recommended. The amp will probably max out at 15 amps during peaks, which leaves only 5 amps extra for another item. That can lead to a lotttt of breaker trips.


The Emotivas pull that much juice? Wow. I hope there's a power conditioner with a big current reserve in there somewhere to help.


----------



## BrolicBeast

prepress said:


> The Emotivas pull that much juice? Wow. I hope there's a power conditioner with a big current reserve in there somewhere to help.


Yup, pulls crazy juice at peaks!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Brolic is cedia bound!!!!


----------



## MIkeDuke

BrolicBeast said:


> Brolic is cedia bound!!!!


Have fun. Been to CES a few times but never Cedia.


----------



## BrolicBeast

MIkeDuke said:


> Have fun. Been to CES a few times but never Cedia.


Nice! I remember that discussion a couple of years ago on this thread....You did there is a lotttt of walking to be done at trade shows, and I shared, as an introvert, my dislike for crowds. I still hate crowds, but this CEDIA will be such a historic one (4k coming into its own, plus Atmos and advances in Auro) that I can't miss it!


----------



## MIkeDuke

BrolicBeast said:


> Nice! I remember that discussion a couple of years ago on this thread....You did there is a lotttt of walking to be done at trade shows, and I shared, as an introvert, my dislike for crowds. I still hate crowds, but this CEDIA will be such a historic one (4k coming into its own, plus Atmos and advances in Auro) that I can't miss it!


You will be fine. I only dislike crowds because of my balance. I also only go to Vegas with a friend of mine and we wander the show for a few hours then hang out in Vegas or take a road trip somewhere. If it is anything like CES, the people are very friendly and not bothersome at all. Plus, they are very good about sharing info on their gear. I have had a few nice conversations with the reps and even the guy who owns the company on more than one occasion. Don't sweat it. It will be great.


----------



## BrolicBeast

My world has just been turned upside down!!!

http://legacyaudio.com/products/view/silhouette/

If only there was a way to test the output to see if those silky smooth AMT's could match the Triad Gold LCR's output for surround duty. It might inspire me to take another look at the Legacy Theater Towers.


----------



## Mfusick

Matt, don't be afraid. 

That is my advice. There is nothing to be scared about. 

Wait till you see my subwoofer project I am working on, you'll poop your pants.


----------



## MIkeDuke

BrolicBeast said:


> My world has just been turned upside down!!!
> 
> http://legacyaudio.com/products/view/silhouette/
> 
> If only there was a way to test the output to see if those silky smooth AMT's could match the Triad Gold LCR's output for surround duty. It might inspire me to take another look at the Legacy Theater Towers.


I am doing this for you own good Stop It. What you are in the process of building is one of the biggest undertakings I have ever seen. When it's complete it will be Reference+++++++++. There are always other options but that doesn't mean the option you have now is bad. And I saw those Legacy speakers weeks ago. The Triads are going to be fantastic. You just have to believe it. Don't get sucked into analysis paralysis. If I were you, I would not even look at any other speaker websites at all.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Mfusick said:


> Matt, don't be afraid.
> 
> That is my advice. There is nothing to be scared about.
> 
> Wait till you see my subwoofer project I am working on, you'll poop your pants.


Naw, not scared--I just don't like crowds. But I'm just going to enjoy the show, and snap a gazillion pictures. Remind me to order some Depends Adult Diapers for when you share your sub project! loll. 



MIkeDuke said:


> I am doing this for you own good Stop It. What you are in the process of building is one of the biggest undertakings I have ever seen. When it's complete it will be Reference+++++++++. There are always other options but that doesn't mean the option you have now is bad. And I saw those Legacy speakers weeks ago. The Triads are going to be fantastic. You just have to believe it. Don't get sucked into analysis paralysis. If I were you, I would not even look at any other speaker websites at all.


HAHAHAHAAH Man, I think not having a system for 10 months is driving me crazy right now man. That's probably all it is....thanks for the large font--it has helped me see the error of my ways! lol


----------



## Mfusick

I don't like crowds either. I am an introvert very much, strongly even. But I work in sales and started when I was young and have done it a long time so I've learned to "fake" the social part of things. Problem is it takes effort sometimes, and I just get tired. I like to stay home, and talk to no one. haha. Ok.. lmao,.. perhaps not that bad but I think we are alike.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I was without my system for periods of time when I did not have my TV and when I did not have my Integra so I know how much it sucks not having it. But the pay off is going to be sweet. Just think of me as your voice of reason .


----------



## MIkeDuke

Mfusick said:


> I don't like crowds either. I am an introvert very much, strongly even. But I work in sales and started when I was young and have done it a long time so I've learned to "fake" the social part of things. Problem is it takes effort sometimes, and I just get tired. I like to stay home, and talk to no one. haha. Ok.. lmao,.. perhaps not that bad but I think we are alike.


I think my disliking of crowds is a bit different. I don't have much of an issue talking to people. My issue is more of a physical nature. I have bad balance and because of what happened to me(illness wise). I get "amped" up sometimes. I don't like crowds because more times then not they don't pay attention and even a little nudge or sound can put me on my ass. I just can't count on people paying attention to their surroundings that's all. But it doesn't keep me from doing stuff. I just try and extra careful that's all.


----------



## prepress

MIkeDuke said:


> I was without my system for periods of time when I did not have my TV and when I did not have my Integra so I know how much it sucks not having it. But the pay off is going to be sweet. Just think of me as your voice of reason .


In times past I was without my system or some part of it and didn't particularly miss it. The adjustment was natural, and I was fine. Perspective, and how much importance I attach to things, ultimately.

However, exposing myself to the forums and the research that can lead to is where the trouble lies. Curiosity is powerful. Right now, if my inner "geekmons" were let loose, I'd be charged over replacing my interconnects, my tuner, and perhaps my power cords, turntable and speakers (the results of this year's VE shootout have assured me I won't replace my TV soon); whether I can actually swing any of this is another story. What I have is good, and it should be appreciated. BB's theater is going to be really great when finished. The process is a minefield if one isn't careful, as there are many options for many things.

Back to Legacy, eh? Hmmm.


----------



## MIkeDuke

prepress said:


> In times past I was without my system or some part of it and didn't particularly miss it. The adjustment was natural, and I was fine. Perspective, and how much importance I attach to things, ultimately.


After awhile, I did get used to it. I did not like it but when I expected not to have it, it got a little better. It became my normal routine not to have it. I think part of it was that this last time when it happened, I just got my server and I was excited to put stuff on and then bam, I had to stop. But I get your point as well.


----------



## prepress

MIkeDuke said:


> After awhile, I did get used to it. I did not like it but when I expected not to have it, it got a little better. It became my normal routine not to have it. I think part of it was that this last time when it happened, I just got my server and I was excited to put stuff on and then bam, I had to stop. But I get your point as well.


I can relate, believe it or not.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Episode 5 is Live!

*Episode 5: Things That Go "Sump" In the Night*​


----------



## MIkeDuke

Great video Matt. Just a few questions. So when you first walk into the theater, you will basically be walking into the middle of the theater. Then you can turn left or right. Left is the front of the room and to the right is the back of the room. Now are the front row seats going to be right when you walk in? Meaning, just walk straight and sit down? Also, I am assuming you will have a step or two to get to the second row because this is going to be on a riser correct? It looks like from the plans that you can walk up either side of the of the theater. Is this going to be ADA compliant . Will you have a railing for any step(s) you may have? Plus, will you have one railing or two railings for the actual basement steps. This should be a really nice theater. I am interested in seeing your glass entry way and any other little area you deride to put in.


----------



## BrolicBeast

MIkeDuke said:


> Great video Matt. Just a few questions. So when you first walk into the theater, you will basically be walking into the middle of the theater. Then you can turn left or right. Left is the front of the room and to the right is the back of the room. Now are the front row seats going to be right when you walk in? Meaning, just walk straight and sit down? Also, I am assuming you will have a step or two to get to the second row because this is going to be on a riser correct? It looks like from the plans that you can walk up either side of the of the theater. Is this going to be ADA compliant . Will you have a railing for any step(s) you may have? Plus, will you have one railing or two railings for the actual basement steps. This should be a really nice theater. I am interested in seeing your glass entry way and any other little area you deride to put in.


Hey Mike! Yup--you are correct about the orientation of the entry into the theater. When you Walk In, the front seats will be slightly behind the entry path, but if I remember correctly, the front of the chairs may align with the entry door. The front row consists of three seats, so there will be ample room to maneuver (about four feet on each side). Yup, the second row will definitely be on a riser with two steps to reach it. No railings though, as the steps will wrap around the entire riser. I have a railing on the basement steps right now! Lord knows I couldn't make it upstairs after a long day of basement work without that railing! lol.  I can't remember if there's one on the other side, but there's definitley a railing on the at least one side of the stairs. If there's no second railing there currently, I'll probably put one in. Both my mother and mother in law have had serious back injuries resulting in back surgery and have very sensitive backs, and I want them to enjoy the theater when they visit. I'm excited about the glass entry way man--I can't wait to get it in. It'll probably be the last thing that goes in before theater completion!


----------



## MIkeDuke

Sounds good to me. I can't wait to see the riser and the floor and the walls, treatments, etc... All in place. I also can't wait to see all of your speakers in their proper place as well. It does look like the framing is going well. How much more do you have to do before the drywall and GG goes up? I guess the treatments will be a combo of absorption and diffusion. I did not see any placement of treatments in your plans. They will be covered up with some sort of fabric as well. Looking forward to the next stage.


----------



## BrolicBeast

MIkeDuke said:


> Sounds good to me. I can't wait to see the riser and the floor and the walls, treatments, etc... All in place. I also can't wait to see all of your speakers in their proper place as well. It does look like the framing is going well. How much more do you have to do before the drywall and GG goes up? I guess the treatments will be a combo of absorption and diffusion. I did not see any placement of treatments in your plans. They will be covered up with some sort of fabric as well. Looking forward to the next stage.


Oh, the framing is pretty much complete. I just need to order more IB-3 clips so we can finish the front portion of the left wall. I'm getting a complete treatment plan worked up professionally by Acoustic Frontiers' 8" of treatmetns on each side wall, 1' treatments on the rear wall, and a very thick baffle wall behind the screen. Mixture of absorption and diffusion and prescribed locations, for sure!


----------



## MIkeDuke

BrolicBeast said:


> Oh, the framing is pretty much complete. I just need to order more IB-3 clips so we can finish the front portion of the left wall. I'm getting a complete treatment plan worked up professionally by Acoustic Frontiers' 8" of treatmetns on each side wall, 1' treatments on the rear wall, and a very thick baffle wall behind the screen. Mixture of absorption and diffusion and prescribed locations, for sure!


Nice. I was sure there was a plan. I was just curious what it was. I assume that there will be ceiling treatments as well. That is some thick treatments. I only have 4in(back wall and ceiling) and 2in(front wall) panels plus my Tri traps(front corners) but they did a very good job on their own. Keep up the good work. As I said, it's really neat seeing a build in video form from the very beginning.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Update! 6 Triad InWall Gold LCR's arrived to go with the two I ordered a while back. 8 total Gold LCR's. Special thanks to @craig john, who was integral in my selection of the Gold LCR's for my surround speakers. Positions are wides, row one surrounds, row two surrounds, rear surrounds. Now, it's just a matter of securing the Atmos/Auro speakers and finding the pennies to secure that Trinnov Altitude...










Here's an update of the theater design! Drywall is almost here!










Framing is complete! Running wires is up next.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Nice. Having the Gold's for your surrounds are going to great. You have them for your sides as well right? Man this is going to be sweet. I know with the framing done and now the wires being run you are getting really excited. I hope you can get the preamp as well so you can get the most out of that stellar system. Plus check your PM. I sent you something quick to look at.


----------



## Mfusick

I've never heard GOLD. Only PLAT and BRONZE, which there was a difference between them.


----------



## wkingincharge

Looks like you are getting closer and closer to being able to sit back and enjoy the fruits of all the hard work.


----------



## BrolicBeast

MIkeDuke said:


> Nice. Having the Gold's for your surrounds are going to great. You have them for your sides as well right? Man this is going to be sweet. I know with the framing done and now the wires being run you are getting really excited. I hope you can get the preamp as well so you can get the most out of that stellar system. Plus check your PM. I sent you something quick to look at.


Yes sir, definitely using the Golds for sides as well! I can't wait to fire it up!



Mfusick said:


> I've never heard GOLD. Only PLAT and BRONZE, which there was a difference between them.


Golds are right under the Plats. They're typically used for main LCR, but as a lover of overkill, I went with them,for surrounds. 



wkingincharge said:


> Looks like you are getting closer and closer to being able to sit back and enjoy the fruits of all the hard work.


Step by step and day by day, man. I'm delayed by two weeks due to sickness, but I'm back on track now (I'm actually on lunch break right now).


----------



## prepress

Brolic,

That row of Triads looks ominous. The theater is coming together bit by bit. Will the forum be able to contain the awesomeness when it's complete? Stay tuned. . .

I went to the NY Audio Show last month, and got to see and hear those Legacy Aeris speakers as well as the Focus SEs. The Aeris was awesome. The Focus SE _slightl_y less so, but still awesome. Also had a chat with Bill Dudleston. As a result of this, despite the cost, the Focus is back on the short-list of potential replacements for my Mirages.

I just got back from watching your Focus SE review on YouTube again. Another push in that direction. There is a Legacy dealer in NYC now, as well. Can I blame ANY of it on you if I end up buying Legacys instead of Bryston Model Ts?


----------



## BrolicBeast

prepress said:


> Brolic,
> 
> That row of Triads looks ominous. The theater is coming together bit by bit. Will the forum be able to contain the awesomeness when it's complete? Stay tuned. . .
> 
> I went to the NY Audio Show last month, and got to see and hear those Legacy Aeris speakers as well as the Focus SEs. The Aeris was awesome. The Focus SE _slightl_y less so, but still awesome. Also had a chat with Bill Dudleston. As a result of this, despite the cost, the Focus is back on the short-list of potential replacements for my Mirages.
> 
> I just got back from watching your Focus SE review on YouTube again. Another push in that direction. There is a Legacy dealer in NYC now, as well. Can I blame ANY of it on you if I end up buying Legacys instead of Bryston Model Ts?


Prepress! What's up man.....the Focus are awesome. I will gladly accept the blame if you go Legacy! I was watching my Legacy video a couple of weeks ago and yearned for that AMT sound once more. Right now, I have no sound at all. Lol...btw, I think you should write mirage and tell them when you bought your speakers and how you still enjoy them today. They might send you something...a free crossover upgrade or something....you never know. 

Also, as a random update.....the room is starting to take shape!!!!:


----------



## prepress

BrolicBeast said:


> Prepress! What's up man.....the Focus are awesome. I will gladly accept the blame if you go Legacy! I was watching my Legacy video a couple of weeks ago and yearned for that AMT sound once more. Right now, I have no sound at all. Lol...btw, I think you should write mirage and tell them when you bought your speakers and how you still enjoy them today. They might send you something...a free crossover upgrade or something....you never know.
> 
> Also, as a random update.....the room is starting to take shape!!!!:


Is the pink stuff standard insulation, or does it have acoustical properties too?

If I go Legacy Focus, it'll be a standard finish. Not counting delivery but including sales tax we're talking $11,557.08. The Brystons would be $8595.68 (gotta have those outriggers!). I don't like plugging in speakers, but the GoldenEar Triton One and Def Tech Mythos ST-L are alternatives.

Maybe I'll shoot an e-mail off to Mirage. Why not?


----------



## BrolicBeast

prepress said:


> Is the pink stuff standard insulation, or does it have acoustical properties too?
> 
> If I go Legacy Focus, it'll be a standard finish. Not counting delivery but including sales tax we're talking $11,557.08. The Brystons would be $8595.68 (gotta have those outriggers!). I don't like plugging in speakers, but the GoldenEar Triton One and Def Tech Mythos ST-L are alternatives.
> 
> Maybe I'll shoot an e-mail off to Mirage. Why not?


The pink insulation is pretty standard, although it can have decent acoustic treatment capabilities when compressed.

You'll definitely want the black pearl finish Focus SEs...I don't know if the standard (natural oak?) finish would blend well with your room....they might though.


----------



## prepress

BrolicBeast said:


> The pink insulation is pretty standard, although it can have decent acoustic treatment capabilities when compressed.
> 
> You'll definitely want the black pearl finish Focus SEs...I don't know if the standard (natural oak?) finish would blend well with your room....they might though.


The standard finishes: natural cherry, black oak, medium oak, and walnut. I'd say either oak works. Most of the wood in here (bookcases, CD/DVD racks, LP/LD racks) is oak. The black pearl premium finish might work simply because it's black, though I have nothing else like it here. That will run an additional $880, though.

Now, is there a projection for the finish of this HT of yours, or is it a case of it's done when it's done?


----------



## BrolicBeast

prepress said:


> The standard finishes: natural cherry, black oak, medium oak, and walnut. I'd say either oak works. Most of the wood in here (bookcases, CD/DVD racks, LP/LD racks) is oak. The black pearl premium finish might work simply because it's black, though I have nothing else like it here. That will run an additional $880, though.
> 
> Now, is there a projection for the finish of this HT of yours, or is it a case of it's done when it's done?


I hear ya...the extra cost of the premium finish isn't fun. Ah, a projected finish? Well...early 2015 it's looking like. Soundproofing is so much work...it's not even funny. Spent nine hours between last night and tonight putting up cross bracing between joists to hold ceiling isolation clips (the time doesn't account for actual isolation clip installation.....and that's just to gain two inches of ceiling headroom while maintaining sound isolation. This is definitely a once in a lifetime endeavor. Never again!


----------



## prepress

BrolicBeast said:


> I hear ya...the extra cost of the premium finish isn't fun. Ah, a projected finish? Well...early 2015 it's looking like. Soundproofing is so much work...it's not even funny. Spent nine hours between last night and tonight putting up cross bracing between joists to hold ceiling isolation clips (the time doesn't account for actual isolation clip installation.....and that's just to gain two inches of ceiling headroom while maintaining sound isolation. This is definitely a once in a lifetime endeavor. Never again!


I probably would have just slapped a rug on the floor and called it a day.


----------



## BrolicBeast

prepress said:


> I probably would have just slapped a rug on the floor and called it a day.


I wish I had done exactly that. I'd be enjoying movies right now.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Wahooo


----------



## BrolicBeast

DRYWALL DONE!!!!!!










So, I spent the last two days with Jeff (BigMouthinDC) and four drywall guys in my basement beasting through some green glue drywall action. Got a ridiculously amazing crew who knocked it out in two days, including putting triple layers on the exterior walls of the theater. They are monsters! 

ALL SURFACES YOU SEE HAVE THREE DRYWALL LAYERS:

BEFORE & AFTER:

*Front Wall*


















*Front Right Corner*


















*Front Left Corner*


















*Rear Right Corner*


















*Rear Left Corner*


















*Miscellaneous Pictures:*
The actual size of my walls. THe door jambs were custom built to match the thickness of the walls from stuf to third layer of drywall:









The drywall guys, hard at work. I highly recommend them. This is the second clips/channel/green glue/multi-layer theater they've done, and they are pros. These guys measured channel location for every single piece of drywall they cut. I've never seen anything like it:









Jeff (BIG) smoothing the calk on one of the corners


----------



## flashman03

Are you adopting adult males who can cook well and have military experience? Looking amazing!


----------



## BrolicBeast

flashman03 said:


> Are you adopting adult males who can cook well and have military experience? Looking amazing!


lolol, thanks for the kind words flashman! I'll have to check with the wife


----------



## Frohlich

BrolicBeast said:


> lolol, thanks for the kind words flashman! I'll have to check with the wife


I already checked with your wife...she said "Heck yeah!!!" to having more adult males living in your basement....I'm going to need your addy for my GPS..... I kid..I kid. Looks fantastic so far Matt.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Frohlich said:


> I already checked with your wife...she said "Heck yeah!!!" to having more adult males living in your basement....I'm going to need your addy for my GPS..... I kid..I kid. Looks fantastic so far Matt.


After much consideration, the wife has vetoed the Theater Lovers Dormitory Act of 2015.

lololol

I voted for her, so I must accept her veto powers. lol.


----------



## jlcichocki

Good Morning Brolic,

Your theater looks awesome. Your equipment choices are out of this world. Congrats!!

I'm slightly confused, just like long ago in high school. I started reading and I'm about 1500 posts into the thread. I couldn't stand the suspense and skipped to the end to see how things turned out. What the heck? Where did the Legacies go? Now Triad? You are a home theater equipment God!!

I put a couples things together. The original pics are of your old house and that's where the Legacy setup was. Correct? Now the latest pics of drywall, is the new theater? 

Can we have a Cliff Notes update? Not sure I can read 1800 more post with this confusion 

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## BrolicBeast

jlcichocki said:


> Good Morning Brolic,
> 
> Your theater looks awesome. Your equipment choices are out of this world. Congrats!!
> 
> I'm slightly confused, just like long ago in high school. I started reading and I'm about 1500 posts into the thread. I couldn't stand the suspense and skipped to the end to see how things turned out. What the heck? Where did the Legacies go? Now Triad? You are a home theater equipment God!!
> 
> I put a couples things together. The original pics are of your old house and that's where the Legacy setup was. Correct? Now the latest pics of drywall, is the new theater?
> 
> Can we have a Cliff Notes update? Not sure I can read 1800 more post with this confusion
> 
> Thanks
> Jeff


Thanks for the kind words Jeff!

Ah, the cliff notes version.....even could take a while! lol--I'll try to sum it up though:


First System - Zenith plasma with Infinity Primus 360BK & 160BK surrounds w/PS12 Subwoofer
Next System - Panasonic Plasma with klipsch RF-82's, RC-62 center, and RVX-54 surrounds, with SVS PB-13 Ultra subwoofer
Next Iteration: all of the above, changed orientation of the room 90 degrees and added an Elite Cinetension2 motorized screen and Mitsubishi HC7000 projector (razor sharp!)
Next Iteration: Replaced SVS PB-13 Ultra subwoofer with two Seaton Sound Submersive F2 subwoofers in rosenut finish
Next Iteration: Replaced Mitsubishi HC7000 projector with JVC RS45
Next Iteration: Upgraded to JVC-RS56
Next Iteration: Sold Elite Cinetension2 Screen and purchased Steward ST130 screen (10' wide)
Next Iteration: Sold Seaton Submersive F2's
Next Iteration: Purchased Legacy Focus SE in Black Pearl finish
Next Iteration: Purchased Emotiva XPR-1 monoblock amplifiers, and realized that I didn't need to rush to get subwoofers just yet
Next Iteration: Sold Legacy Focus SE's in order to fund Legacy Aeris speakers
Next Iteration: While saving to afford the Legacy Aeris, an opportunity came along to purchase Triad LCR Platinums and I siezed the opportunity
Next Iteration: With the low end prowess now gone, purchased two Seaton Submersives
Next Iteration: Purchased Sony VPL-VW600ES 4k Projector
Next Iteration: Leapt into high end pre/pro with a Theta Casablanca 3HD (I wrote a review for it on AVS)
Major Milestone: Wife and I got married, built a house, and left the old theater behind
Next Iteration: Began building soundproofed room
Next Iteration: Sold Triad Platinum LCR and puirchased Triad CinemaPlus Platinum LCR, which offer more output and a baffle-wall centric design
Next Iteration: Still Building Room
Next Iteration: STILL building room
Next Iteration: room gets drywalled
Sold the Theta and Submersives
AND HERE WE ARE!!!!!

Inbetween the above items, i purchased and sold countless items like pre.pros, power conditioners, DACs, etc. But those are the major purchases! I hope this helps clarify some things 

But I must clarify on the term "Home Theater God"-----there is but one God, and He is in heaven enjoying music from the angels in ways that we cannot fathom...that is, until we join Him


----------



## femi

BrolicBeast said:


> Thanks for the kind words Jeff!
> 
> Ah, the cliff notes version.....even could take a while! lol--I'll try to sum it up though:
> 
> 
> First System - Zenith plasma with Infinity Primus 360BK & 160BK surrounds w/PS12 Subwoofer
> Next System - Panasonic Plasma with klipsch RF-82's, RC-62 center, and RVX-54 surrounds, with SVS PB-13 Ultra subwoofer
> Next Iteration: all of the above, changed orientation of the room 90 degrees and added an Elite Cinetension2 motorized screen and Mitsubishi HC7000 projector (razor sharp!)
> Next Iteration: Replaced SVS PB-13 Ultra subwoofer with two Seaton Sound Submersive F2 subwoofers in rosenut finish
> Next Iteration: Replaced Mitsubishi HC7000 projector with JVC RS45
> Next Iteration: Upgraded to JVC-RS56
> Next Iteration: Sold Elite Cinetension2 Screen and purchased Steward ST130 screen (10' wide)
> Next Iteration: Sold Seaton Submersive F2's
> Next Iteration: Purchased Legacy Focus SE in Black Pearl finish
> Next Iteration: Purchased Emotiva XPR-1 monoblock amplifiers, and realized that I didn't need to rush to get subwoofers just yet
> Next Iteration: Sold Legacy Focus SE's in order to fund Legacy Aeris speakers
> Next Iteration: While saving to afford the Legacy Aeris, an opportunity came along to purchase Triad LCR Platinums and I siezed the opportunity
> Next Iteration: With the low end prowess now gone, purchased two Seaton Submersives
> Next Iteration: Purchased Sony VPL-VW600ES 4k Projector
> Next Iteration: Leapt into high end pre/pro with a Theta Casablanca 3HD (I wrote a review for it on AVS)
> Major Milestone: Wife and I got married, built a house, and left the old theater behind
> Next Iteration: Began building soundproofed room
> Next Iteration: Sold Triad Platinum LCR and puirchased Triad CinemaPlus Platinum LCR, which offer more output and a baffle-wall centric design
> Next Iteration: Still Building Room
> Next Iteration: STILL building room
> Next Iteration: room gets drywalled
> Sold the Theta and Submersives
> AND HERE WE ARE!!!!!
> 
> Inbetween the above items, i purchased and sold countless items like pre.pros, power conditioners, DACs, etc. But those are the major purchases! I hope this helps clarify some things
> 
> But I must clarify on the term "Home Theater God"-----there is but one God, and He is in heaven enjoying music from the angels in ways that we cannot fathom...that is, until we join Him


WOW  that is alot of upgrades


----------



## BrolicBeast

femi said:


> WOW  that is alot of upgrades


Too many!


----------



## femi

BrolicBeast said:


> Too many!


Hey, you only live once. May as well enjoy it


----------



## jlcichocki

BrolicBeast said:


> Thanks for the kind words Jeff!
> 
> Ah, the cliff notes version.....even could take a while! lol--I'll try to sum it up though:
> 
> 
> First System - Zenith plasma with Infinity Primus 360BK & 160BK surrounds w/PS12 Subwoofer
> Next System - Panasonic Plasma with klipsch RF-82's, RC-62 center, and RVX-54 surrounds, with SVS PB-13 Ultra subwoofer
> Next Iteration: all of the above, changed orientation of the room 90 degrees and added an Elite Cinetension2 motorized screen and Mitsubishi HC7000 projector (razor sharp!)
> Next Iteration: Replaced SVS PB-13 Ultra subwoofer with two Seaton Sound Submersive F2 subwoofers in rosenut finish
> Next Iteration: Replaced Mitsubishi HC7000 projector with JVC RS45
> Next Iteration: Upgraded to JVC-RS56
> Next Iteration: Sold Elite Cinetension2 Screen and purchased Steward ST130 screen (10' wide)
> Next Iteration: Sold Seaton Submersive F2's
> Next Iteration: Purchased Legacy Focus SE in Black Pearl finish
> Next Iteration: Purchased Emotiva XPR-1 monoblock amplifiers, and realized that I didn't need to rush to get subwoofers just yet
> Next Iteration: Sold Legacy Focus SE's in order to fund Legacy Aeris speakers
> Next Iteration: While saving to afford the Legacy Aeris, an opportunity came along to purchase Triad LCR Platinums and I siezed the opportunity
> Next Iteration: With the low end prowess now gone, purchased two Seaton Submersives
> Next Iteration: Purchased Sony VPL-VW600ES 4k Projector
> Next Iteration: Leapt into high end pre/pro with a Theta Casablanca 3HD (I wrote a review for it on AVS)
> Major Milestone: Wife and I got married, built a house, and left the old theater behind
> Next Iteration: Began building soundproofed room
> Next Iteration: Sold Triad Platinum LCR and puirchased Triad CinemaPlus Platinum LCR, which offer more output and a baffle-wall centric design
> Next Iteration: Still Building Room
> Next Iteration: STILL building room
> Next Iteration: room gets drywalled
> Sold the Theta and Submersives
> AND HERE WE ARE!!!!!
> 
> Inbetween the above items, i purchased and sold countless items like pre.pros, power conditioners, DACs, etc. But those are the major purchases! I hope this helps clarify some things
> 
> But I must clarify on the term "Home Theater God"-----there is but one God, and He is in heaven enjoying music from the angels in ways that we cannot fathom...that is, until we join Him



Thanks!! That makes the story clearer, maybe a bit crazy but it makes sense. I must agree and disagree with you. I agree my God terminology was quite loose and there is only one Almighty. I disagree the He is listening to music in heaven with the angles. He is skipping time with the angles and heading straight to your little slice of heaven!!

Your list begs for several comments, first of which is that you have your own angle....your new wife. She's understanding and willing beyond comprehension. If you are ever passing through Wisconsin, please stop by. My lovely bride could use some coaching from your wife.

I had not read enough to realize the Focus were already sold enroute to Aerius. How exactly did the Triad come into the picture? Your earlier posts had me asking questions about Legacy, and considering they are only a couple hundred miles away, I may even be able to hear them. How do you have such connections to audition, buy and sell so much great stuff? I'm just trying to learn the secret 

I have been planning a theater for 20 years. It's just been the last couple that my wallet has caught up to my dreams.

I have been pining for M&K speakers for 20 yrs. I heard them at a stereo store and it was a life changing memory. No money kept me in check, but never made me stop studying and dreaming.

I have been through several theater in a box scenarios. I have also upgraded my tv through the years. Now I'm to the point that I can grow with truly better equipment. I need growth lessons from you . Wait, my wife needs those lessons first.

Seriously, I'm 90% theater and 10% music. I am trying to dial is a shopping list. I'm frustrated by how difficult it is these days to audition (or even hear) higher quality equipment. I am to the point of just buying something and hoping that it is close to the reviews. Since you have high equipment turn over, where do you sell things? Just by your connections here?

Gotta run. Sorry.
Jeff


----------



## RamshakleZ

Power conditioners. I knew I was forgetting something!!!


----------



## prepress

BrolicBeast said:


> Thanks for the kind words Jeff!
> 
> Ah, the cliff notes version.....even could take a while! lol--I'll try to sum it up though:
> 
> 
> First System - Zenith plasma with Infinity Primus 360BK & 160BK surrounds w/PS12 Subwoofer
> Next System - Panasonic Plasma with klipsch RF-82's, RC-62 center, and RVX-54 surrounds, with SVS PB-13 Ultra subwoofer
> Next Iteration: all of the above, changed orientation of the room 90 degrees and added an Elite Cinetension2 motorized screen and Mitsubishi HC7000 projector (razor sharp!)
> Next Iteration: Replaced SVS PB-13 Ultra subwoofer with two Seaton Sound Submersive F2 subwoofers in rosenut finish
> Next Iteration: Replaced Mitsubishi HC7000 projector with JVC RS45
> Next Iteration: Upgraded to JVC-RS56
> Next Iteration: Sold Elite Cinetension2 Screen and purchased Steward ST130 screen (10' wide)
> Next Iteration: Sold Seaton Submersive F2's
> Next Iteration: Purchased Legacy Focus SE in Black Pearl finish
> Next Iteration: Purchased Emotiva XPR-1 monoblock amplifiers, and realized that I didn't need to rush to get subwoofers just yet
> Next Iteration: Sold Legacy Focus SE's in order to fund Legacy Aeris speakers
> Next Iteration: While saving to afford the Legacy Aeris, an opportunity came along to purchase Triad LCR Platinums and I siezed the opportunity
> Next Iteration: With the low end prowess now gone, purchased two Seaton Submersives
> Next Iteration: Purchased Sony VPL-VW600ES 4k Projector
> Next Iteration: Leapt into high end pre/pro with a Theta Casablanca 3HD (I wrote a review for it on AVS)
> Major Milestone: Wife and I got married, built a house, and left the old theater behind
> Next Iteration: Began building soundproofed room
> Next Iteration: Sold Triad Platinum LCR and puirchased Triad CinemaPlus Platinum LCR, which offer more output and a baffle-wall centric design
> Next Iteration: Still Building Room
> Next Iteration: STILL building room
> Next Iteration: room gets drywalled
> Sold the Theta and Submersives
> AND HERE WE ARE!!!!!
> 
> Inbetween the above items, i purchased and sold countless items like pre.pros, power conditioners, DACs, etc. But those are the major purchases! I hope this helps clarify some things
> 
> But I must clarify on the term "Home Theater God"-----there is but one God, and He is in heaven enjoying music from the angels in ways that we cannot fathom...that is, until we join Him


And I _dare_ you to total up the cost on all of it!


----------



## jlcichocki

Brolic,

Sorry I had to cut short and run the other day. The price of being oncall...

I just saw your ad for the Emo's dating back to last Feb. Are they still for sale?

Jeff


----------



## jlcichocki

BrolicBeast said:


> Wahooo Unboxing Video: Triad CinemaPlus Platinum LCR


 
Brolic,

I have almost completed the entire anthology of your AV life. Quite impressive with or without the Cliff Notes 

I have been seriously considering M&K speakers for my new theater. Given your history, can you expain how you got onto Triad? I'm not trying to be annoying, I know they have forever been regarded as a great theater speaker. But was that always the plan? I like a lot of the same stuff that you have used. But I am much more of a researcher and a buy it once no matter the cost type person. Since you have already travelled down a similar path, I would like to draw some comparisons. 

I appreciate all the info.

Jeff


----------



## BrolicBeast

femi said:


> Hey, you only live once. May as well enjoy it


Well, if I live my life right according to God, I hope to live twice!!!  I agree though--we must take time to enjoy the roses amidst this crazy world in which we live.



jlcichocki said:


> Thanks!! That makes the story clearer, maybe a bit crazy but it makes sense. I must agree and disagree with you. I agree my God terminology was quite loose and there is only one Almighty. I disagree the He is listening to music in heaven with the angles. He is skipping time with the angles and heading straight to your little slice of heaven!!
> 
> Your list begs for several comments, first of which is that you have your own angle....your new wife. She's understanding and willing beyond comprehension. If you are ever passing through Wisconsin, please stop by. My lovely bride could use some coaching from your wife.
> 
> I had not read enough to realize the Focus were already sold enroute to Aerius. How exactly did the Triad come into the picture? Your earlier posts had me asking questions about Legacy, and considering they are only a couple hundred miles away, I may even be able to hear them. How do you have such connections to audition, buy and sell so much great stuff? I'm just trying to learn the secret
> 
> I have been planning a theater for 20 years. It's just been the last couple that my wallet has caught up to my dreams.
> 
> I have been pining for M&K speakers for 20 yrs. I heard them at a stereo store and it was a life changing memory. No money kept me in check, but never made me stop studying and dreaming.
> 
> I have been through several theater in a box scenarios. I have also upgraded my tv through the years. Now I'm to the point that I can grow with truly better equipment. I need growth lessons from you . Wait, my wife needs those lessons first.
> 
> Seriously, I'm 90% theater and 10% music. I am trying to dial is a shopping list. I'm frustrated by how difficult it is these days to audition (or even hear) higher quality equipment. I am to the point of just buying something and hoping that it is close to the reviews. Since you have high equipment turn over, where do you sell things? Just by your connections here?
> 
> Gotta run. Sorry.
> Jeff


Bro, it sounds like we have similar stories. started in this hobby fresh out of grad school with little and often no money being my limitation. I went through several HTIBs, including ones from Zenith and two from Panasonic, before entering the world of the ONkyo HTIB that was my "gateway drug" into separates. 

My wife is awesome! At my first movie night with the Legacy Focus SEs, she actively tried to convince the wife of another AVS member to allow more theater purchases.



prepress said:


> And I _dare_ you to total up the cost on all of it!


I'd probably cry on my wife's shoulder for days. lol...How's it going Prepress???



jlcichocki said:


> Brolic,
> 
> Sorry I had to cut short and run the other day. The price of being oncall...
> 
> I just saw your ad for the Emo's dating back to last Feb. Are they still for sale?
> 
> Jeff


Hey Jeff, naw--I ended up selling them, which I wish I hadn't done, because I'm just going to be buying them again. :-(



jlcichocki said:


> Brolic,
> 
> I have almost completed the entire anthology of your AV life. Quite impressive with or without the Cliff Notes
> 
> I have been seriously considering M&K speakers for my new theater. Given your history, can you expain how you got onto Triad? I'm not trying to be annoying, I know they have forever been regarded as a great theater speaker. But was that always the plan? I like a lot of the same stuff that you have used. But I am much more of a researcher and a buy it once no matter the cost type person. Since you have already travelled down a similar path, I would like to draw some comparisons.
> 
> I appreciate all the info.
> 
> Jeff


Greetings! Well, I got into Triads after hearing Craig John's theater (an experience that one should hold in such esteem as going to Paris, or winning American Idol). At the time, I was planning on Legacy Focus SE's....and I eventually pursued them. After enjoying them for quite some time, I received a promotion at work, which made me decide to pursue the Aeris, which we discussed a bit. But here's the thing I didn't mention....A buddy of mine came over for a demo and fell in love with the Focus SE's.....this was before I decided I wanted to get the Aeris. So, anyway, he came over and really enjoyed the demo. So a few months later, after I decided to upgrade to the Aeris, I ended up selling to him (we still hang out from time to time, and the speakers sound amazing in his room, even with no treatments). So, with the proceeds from the Focus SE's, I was very very close to purchasing the Aeris within a month or two...but then, I found a deal on a set of Legacy Platinum LCRs that I just couldn't pass up. After hearing them at Craig's house, the memories came flooding back into my mind as soon as the purchase opportunity arose. So I jumped on it.

Do they have the musical prowess that the Legacy Focus SEs have? Nope. But they come close enough, and are superior enough for movies, that I am fully content. Content enough to sell those and purchase the CinemaPlus Platinums which I currently have, which are customized for baffle wall use, providing an additional 6db of headroom over the InRoom Platinum. Will I use those additional 6db? Well, I may--depending on what types of audio compensation is needed after the full treatment plan is executed.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Greetings to my WYSC peeps! Here's an updated render of the theater. Comments and suggestions are very, very welcomed! 










Memorial Day is the deadline! 

This has been a long journey, but I'm days away from getting my acoustic treatment plan, and after that, we enter the final stretch!

Yessssss!


----------



## prepress

BrolicBeast said:


> I'd probably cry on my wife's shoulder for days. lol...How's it going Prepress???


I confirmed I don't like Daylight Savings Time that much. As far as the system goes, I'm not doing anything other than perhaps changing out some power cords. The speaker thing I was considering is on the shelf because 1) I enjoy what I have; 2) I'm helping out a long-time acquaintance financially; and 3) emptying my checking account or making a significant raid on my emergency fund does NOT constitute "affording" something, and I don't really want to deal with debt, the only other option. So I plan to work at making time to listen/watch more stuff on what I have for the foreseeable future.

But congrats on your progress. Keep things sane and you'll be fine.


----------



## craig john

BrolicBeast said:


> Greetings to my WYSC peeps! Here's an updated render of the theater. Comments and suggestions are very, very welcomed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memorial Day is the deadline!
> 
> This has been a long journey, but I'm days away from getting my acoustic treatment plan, and after that, we enter the final stretch!
> 
> Yessssss!


Hi Matt,

Glad to see you're making progress! This will be an epic theater. I can't wait to experience it. (I hope I'm invited!  )

Looking at the render, it looks like your screen is asymmetrically placed, offset slightly to the right? Is that correct or just something in the render?

Craig


----------



## Geoff4RFC

BrolicBeast said:


> Greetings to my WYSC peeps! Here's an updated render of the theater. Comments and suggestions are very, very welcomed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memorial Day is the deadline!
> 
> This has been a long journey, but I'm days away from getting my acoustic treatment plan, and after that, we enter the final stretch!
> 
> Yessssss!



It's been awhile since I've poked my head in here! And things are looking very impressive! Congratulations brother, it's great to see this. 1st class top notch operation. Very cool!!


----------



## Andre58

Brolic, what happened to your focus SE's? Do you still have them? If not what di they fetch?


----------



## prepress

I like that the screen doesn't have (or appear to have) a severe curve to it.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Andre58 said:


> Brolic, what happened to your focus SE's? Do you still have them? If not what di they fetch?


But alas, I ended up selling them with the intention of upgrading to the Legacy Aeris. Things worked out a little differently. 



prepress said:


> I like that the screen doesn't have (or appear to have) a severe curve to it.


Yeeah man--it's a very slight curve. Nothing extreme, to be sure! The screen arrived a few weeks ago and it very difficult not having it up!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Oh, how I wish I could hurry up and finish building this theater so I could come back here to talk about the room, instead of talking about _building _the room on the build thread. That being said, allow me to share some pics of what we've done so far.....
Started with this:




Then, got married and built a house with the wife. The decision to build a new theater was made, and thus the below journey began:

Concrete has been poured! Here's the portion of the house where my theater will reside!!

*02.14.2014:* It's starting to become real.

Front Screen Wall (18ft across)



Front Screen Wall with Right Wall


Rear Wall of the theater


Another shot of the rear wall


The left wall will be built around the location of the orange pole on the floor


27x10 storage room directly behind the theater (This is going to be soundproofed as well and will be a "command center." It will house the projector as well)


This is the separate listening room in the basement. It will also be soundproofed and will house a two-channel music system.


Then, up went the drywall at the builders insistence (and against my hopes and dreams)


THE DOWN CAME THE DRYWALL, DEMO-NINJA STYLE!


Then, the bathroom (left of screen) and mechanicals (HVAC/Water Heater to right of screen) needed to be moved...


So...I moved 'em


Did some framing...









Then, I had to create a doorway right through my sump pump closet...so I moved my sump pump....


With the sump pump out of the way, it was time to widen the door...so we did it...









Then, insulation...









Ordered 180 sheets of drywall...










Then, Drywall...









Then, we built interior soffit and a riser....


Then, a baffle wall got built for the LCR speakers





















To be continued...


----------



## MIkeDuke

Followed this from the beginning. It's great to see something like this that starts with a bare space and eventually ends up as a theater. It really shows the amount of work that is put in. I know for me, if I were to do something like this, I would have to get a company to do it for me from beginning to end. Construction included. You really kept a nice report of your progress step by step. I can't wait to see what the final room looks like.


----------



## BrolicBeast

MIkeDuke said:


> Followed this from the beginning. It's great to see something like this that starts with a bare space and eventually ends up as a theater. It really shows the amount of work that is put in. I know for me, if I were to do something like this, I would have to get a company to do it for me from beginning to end. Construction included. You really kept a nice report of your progress step by step. I can't wait to see what the final room looks like.


There is a LOT of work! If I was building a room like my previous theater, the work would be done--I'd just have to paint the walls and put the equipment in. But soundproofing the wall was no joke, and now the finishing details are really something else.

If I had the ca$h, I'd definitely pay a company to do this....but I'd be looking at well over $100k in labor and materials. For that amount of money, I could buy a trailer and some land, outfit it with all the gear, and go "drive to the movies" when we want to watch something. lol.

The wall panel design will definitely be...different  Thanks for following along


----------



## MIkeDuke

I hear you on the cost thing. But if I wanted a dedicated room from scratch, that's what I would have to do. Now, if in the future I have a pre made room, that I could use, that might soften the blow. But still, I can see how much work you and Big have put in and it's impressive. Keep up the pace . I need to experience this first hand. Assuming I get an invite .


----------



## BrolicBeast

MIkeDuke said:


> I hear you on the cost thing. But if I wanted a dedicated room from scratch, that's what I would have to do. Now, if in the future I have a pre made room, that I could use, that might soften the blow. But still, I can see how much work you and Big have put in and it's impressive. Keep up the pace . I need to experience this first hand. Assuming I get an invite .


Absolutely! You're there for sure!  

The pace is going to be non-stop henceforth! I'm in a marathon to finish this thing before the end of the summer!


----------



## prepress

Of course, we know the _true_ purpose of that riser. It's the main stage for karaoke night.


----------



## FerretHunter

BrolicBeast, it's been a long time. Congratulations on the advancements you have made, ... I wish I could upgrade like that! I'm jealous.

Youtube clips don't really convey audio/video well. But even under those realities, some of the audio in those clips is amazing. It has to sound unbelievable in person.

My recent upgrades are meager compared to yours. All I've been able to do is buy a used Bryston 3BST, and two new Paradigm Prestige 85Fs to turn my "B" room to 5.1. Maybe I'll update my pictures.

Anyways, bravo BrolicBeast!


----------



## jlpowell84

Whats the latest?


----------



## BrolicBeast

prepress said:


> Of course, we know the _true_ purpose of that riser. It's the main stage for karaoke night.


 
I've already picked out my glitzy, rhinestoned blazer and too-big-for-my-face sunglasses for Karaoke night! Yay!!! lol.



FerretHunter said:


> BrolicBeast, it's been a long time. Congratulations on the advancements you have made, ... I wish I could upgrade like that! I'm jealous.
> 
> Youtube clips don't really convey audio/video well. But even under those realities, some of the audio in those clips is amazing. It has to sound unbelievable in person.
> 
> My recent upgrades are meager compared to yours. All I've been able to do is buy a used Bryston 3BST, and two new Paradigm Prestige 85Fs to turn my "B" room to 5.1. Maybe I'll update my pictures.
> 
> Anyways, bravo BrolicBeast!


 
Thanks for the kind words, ye Huntsman of Ferrets! I hate upgrades....upgrades cost money...to much money....money I don't want to spend....ughhh. When building from scratch, EVERY item is an additional cost. I just spent $100 on a light fixture for the equipment room....the EQUIPMENT ROOM!!!! Ughh...I'm tired of spending. Tired of it! 


But.....I am almost at the finish line. Soon...no more upgrades...no more spending...no more spending....no more spending.....



jlpowell84 said:


> Whats the latest?


 
Greetings! Ah, the latest....the tale is best told through pictures! I started using Instagram as "brolicbeastmedia" to capture this build progress (link in signature). A recent Episode of the build series for this room is also on YouTube. Here are some pics! 


First, I finished the flooring outside of the theater lobby. The purpose of the room is, at this point, undecided:
 


Loaded the Triad CinemaPlus Platinum LCRs into the baffle wall and finished the baffle wall itself:









Hung Screen Frame...the screen is gigantinormous:


----------



## Patriot666

I've watched your youtube vids, and am now following your theater build. It's looking amazing. I built my home theater in my living room, but we will be buying a house soon and I am hunting for the perfect space to build my own dedicated theater...I'll leave the rest of the house up to my wife lol. It's great to have pictures of all the work you're doing to help me understand what I'll be up against.


----------



## audiofan1

Looking good


----------



## prepress

Okay, any updates?


----------



## BrolicBeast

Hey prepress, definitely--easiest way to see updates it to click the Instagram link in my signature. I've been using it heavily. Need to post progress pics this weekend.


----------



## prepress

Just watched the video on accessing the different theater colors with the remote. I use an old-school color wheel. i am so far behind . . .


----------



## BrolicBeast

prepress said:


> Just watched the video on accessing the different theater colors with the remote. I use an old-school color wheel. i am so far behind . . .


Lol, man--it's been quite a journey getting to that point for control--lots of IR signal learning! 

Posting some pics of the theater, 98% done! 


































All that remain are: amps, seats, and remaining treatments behind the AT fabric.

--Posted via Tapatalk, which actually is pretty cool.


----------



## prepress

Quite nice!


----------



## BrolicBeast

prepress said:


> Quite nice!


Thank you, kind sir! 

--Posted via Tapatalk, which actually is pretty cool.


----------



## Scout's staff

Looks fantastic BB. Been away for a while. You've made great progress. It's amazing how long and expensive it is to get it right. Love the room so far


----------



## BrolicBeast

Scout's staff said:


> Looks fantastic BB. Been away for a while. You've made great progress. It's amazing how long and expensive it is to get it right. Love the room so far


Thanks buddy! The progress has been hard-fought, and wallet draining!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Guys, you know how much I loved my Lumagen Radiance Mini3D. Well, its 4k successor, the Lumagen Radiance Pro Unboxing Video, is now LIVE!!! Covers unboxing, rack ear installation, and rack installation.

Planning on shooting a whole video series on this product. I did a few videos on my previous Mini3D and I always wish I had done more.


----------



## BrolicBeast

What's better than my previous dual Seaton F2's? EIGHT Seaton Sound F18 subwoofers! 



More to come!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## COACH2369

BrolicBeast said:


> What's better than my previous dual Seaton F2's? EIGHT Seaton Sound F18 subwoofers!
> 
> 
> 
> More to come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Did you get your amps to power those bad boys yet?


----------



## Waboman

Holy foundation cracking, B²


Spoiler


----------



## BrolicBeast

COACH2369 said:


> Did you get your amps to power those bad boys yet?



LOL...let's just say there's an announcement coming soon, along with a review of eight items covered by the announcement. 



Waboman said:


> Holy foundation cracking, B²
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Wabooo...wha's up man? The foundation is indeed in danger...I'm actually worried about my plumbing. lol.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Rack amp w/ 8000w of power instaled, with all F18 models passive. What a dream to tweak (in if ever needed, service) the subs from a single location. Shots below:










Finally installed REW for the first time!!! What a step up from XTZ Room Analyzer Pro II. REW is a really, really helpful tool in combination with the QSC Q-Sys DSP system! This is my first foray into PEQ, so please point out any errors or suggestions! I finally opened the MiniDSP box, not for the MiniDSP (which is obviated, now that I have the Qsys system) but for the UMIK-1 microphone.

Started with this raw in-room response (I don't have all my treatments, and a null predicted by Nyal does indeed exist at the front-row MLP. Green represents the rear four subwoofers, and the purple represents the front four subwoofers.










Then, I popped open the Q-Sys software and began experimenting with PEQ...also modified sub volume at the amp and ended up with this.









Close-ups.

















Final measurement as of today (first PEQ foray) is below. Any thoughts or suggestions are welcome!


----------



## prepress

You've been busy. I have too, but not to this scale. What you're doing is epic, indeed!

I am thinking about a Lumagen Radiance 2144, as my Duo is giving me issues; the power button on the remote doesn't work, or the unit won't respond to it (don't know which). The Lumagen would be better than the Duo, but do I really need one is my inner debate. I will want to follow how your Pro stacks up when things are all up and running.


----------



## BrolicBeast

prepress said:


> You've been busy. I have too, but not to this scale. What you're doing is epic, indeed!
> 
> I am thinking about a Lumagen Radiance 2144, as my Duo is giving me issues; the power button on the remote doesn't work, or the unit won't respond to it (don't know which). The Lumagen would be better than the Duo, but do I really need one is my inner debate. I will want to follow how your Pro stacks up when things are all up and running.


Hey prepress! Everything is up and running  I'm just loving the Lumagen Pro. I was actually a part of a large-scale (and successful) group buy. It ended at the end of last month, but interested, PM me. I can put you on the right path, as there was a "straggler" agreement for last minute participants. 

Edit: check out these videos:











Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrolicBeast

I've been slacking! Last few YouTube videos here:
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prepress

That's scary, how you switched aspect ratios so easily.

I solved my Duo problem; it was the power button on the remote, apparently. I found the remote from my previous Duo, and it works fine. The button didn't feel any different on the newer remote, but maybe I sat on it by accident and did something. The factory reset worked for a few days and then it went back to not responding to the remote's power button; everything else was fine.

Thanks for the offer on the group buy, but I'll let it go for now. Unfortunately, the Radiance is now in my head since I downloaded the 2144's manual and see the high praise here and elsewhere for Lumagens generally. I don't have a 4K TV, but would get the 2144 over the 2124 (1080p) to future-proof against a 4K TV at some point.


----------



## BrolicBeast

prepress said:


> That's scary, how you switched aspect ratios so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> I solved my Duo problem; it was the power button on the remote, apparently. I found the remote from my previous Duo, and it works fine. The button didn't feel any different on the newer remote, but maybe I sat on it by accident and did something. The factory reset worked for a few days and then it went back to not responding to the remote's power button; everything else was fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the offer on the group buy, but I'll let it go for now. Unfortunately, the Radiance is now in my head since I downloaded the 2144's manual and see the high praise here and elsewhere for Lumagens generally. I don't have a 4K TV, but would get the 2144 over the 2124 (1080p) to future-proof against a 4K TV at some point.




Cool man! 4k is no longer the future...it’s the present!!! Be sure to plan all video choices (from HDMI cables to disc player) accordingly man! Trust me...the fact that we can get 4k Roku streaming boxes for under $50 tells the tale! The best thing about 4K is not resolution (at least not in my perspective), but is in the quality of and proper execution of High Dynamic Range and Wide Color Gamut. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BrolicBeast

Selling all my Pangea Audio cables. All of them. Just not using them. If anyone is interested, PM me! 

www.avsforum.com/forum/209-audio-ge...uest-diamondback-xlr-cables.html#post55388358


----------



## BrolicBeast

Ah, this glorious thread saw me through many years of upgrades and changes. Just wanted to post a synopsis of the journey!

It began (as it so often does) with a flat panel system.



















Then, went the projection route.

















Started to get all fancy.









Painted the room black, and upgraded from 92” 16:9 to 120” 2:35.









And finally, sold house, built new house, and new dedicated theater is complete.

































I notice a few members from back in the day still frequent this WYSC subforum. Greetings, all! This was where my true passion for Home Cinema was nurtured...i thought my flat panel was enough....and then, I found AVS per a random google search, and literally—everything changed after that! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Waboman

BrolicBeast said:


> Ah, this glorious thread saw me through many years of upgrades and changes. Just wanted to post a synopsis of the journey!
> 
> It began (as it so often does) with a flat panel system.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, went the projection route.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started to get all fancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted the room black, and upgraded from 92” 16:9 to 120” 2:35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, sold house, built new house, and new dedicated theater is complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice a few members from back in the day still frequent this WYSC subforum. Greetings, all! This was where my true passion for Home Cinema was nurtured...i thought my flat panel was enough....and then, I found AVS per a random google search, and literally—everything changed after that!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I got a little misty eyed reading this, B². My wife must have forgotten to dust. Absolutely fantastic. First class all the way. I tip my hat to you, sir. And hope one day to be sitting next to the mighty B² getting my flesh peeled back by the sheer G-force and ULF of the Beast Theater.


----------



## DMark1

Congratulations Brolic!! I remember your old apartment system, and delivering your Black Pearl Legacy Focus SE / Marquis speakers years ago. Your new setup is glorious - well done, sir!! I hope to experience a demo of it sometime soon! 


I've been following your posts, but haven't been posting on AVS for a while as I have been finalizing my divorce. I'm somewhat downsized right now, but anxiously looking forward to getting involved in the community again.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Waboman said:


> I got a little misty eyed reading this, B². My wife must have forgotten to dust. Absolutely fantastic. First class all the way. I tip my hat to you, sir. And hope one day to be sitting next to the mighty B² getting my flesh peeled back by the sheer G-force and ULF of the Beast Theater.


Wabooooo, what's up man?? lololol...yeah man, it's the dust that makes us tear up a little. always the dust!!! lolol. How have you been? And that million inch TV of yours?? I hope all has been well with you as this hobby has continued to progress in directions that were only ideas floating around back ten years ago. Have you undertaken the transition to Dolby Atmos yet?



DMark1 said:


> Congratulations Brolic!! I remember your old apartment system, and delivering your Black Pearl Legacy Focus SE / Marquis speakers years ago. Your new setup is glorious - well done, sir!! I hope to experience a demo of it sometime soon!
> 
> 
> I've been following your posts, but haven't been posting on AVS for a while as I have been finalizing my divorce. I'm somewhat downsized right now, but anxiously looking forward to getting involved in the community again.



Thanks Dennis! So sorry to hear about your divorce man...I pray you bounce back quickly on an emotional level. I was away from AVS for months late last year, as life just got so busy...but finally came back, so I know how it is when life takes over and it's tough to keep active on AVS (or any forum for any hobby). BTW, still doing the custom drums for these famous musicians? You popped in my head a couple of weeks ago, as I was looking at some Silhouettes to possibly put in a Dolby Atmos gym that I'm building in the room right outside the theater. For music-only, there is no equal to the Legacy dual AMT technology. None.


----------



## prepress

That's a serious-looking HT, I tell you. And the various iterations are interesting to look at. I like the transition from photo 4 to photo 5, especially. It's so much neater, more organized-looking.

Now, you're ready to blow your street off the ground if you blast the thing (for the sake of your hearing, I hope you don't)!


----------



## vettesweetnos

Read through a lot of this thread. Beautiful theater Brolic, all that work paid off, just amazing. Funny you started with Infinity Primus speakers, I did too. Well after my Panny htib. And after the Infinity, it was big JBL's, and after that Paradigms & SVS which I still have. Have been looking at Legacy and reading all about them and I stumbled onto your posts. I am doing some planning now on a dedicated theater room that will be a similar size to yours although less soundproofing.


----------



## SBuger

I think I've told you before elsewhere but not in this thread, BEAUTIFUL Theater!! So cool that you can change the color of the lights. I'm sure that is awesome and can have a nice effect for different moods.


----------



## BrolicBeast

IT’S GOING DOWN. BROLIC G2G ON SUNDAY, AUGUST 26TH. 

IF YOU’RE INTERESTED, PLEASE SHOOT ME A PM! 
@craig john @DMark1 @MIkeDuke LET’S CHAT SOON—YOU GUYS ARE A HOP, SKIP, AND A JUMP AWAY AND WE HAVE A LONG HISTORY FROM BEFORE THE CURRENT THEATER. I DEFINITELY WOULD LOVE TO HAVE YOU GUYS THERE. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MIkeDuke

PM sent.


----------



## BrolicBeast

G2G Itinerary is established!











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## madhuski

New theater is beautiful.

I found AVS in 2010 via google, when I was planning to spend $1200 total on a 5.1 system.......down the rabbit hole I went


----------



## BrolicBeast

madhuski said:


> New theater is beautiful.
> 
> I found AVS in 2010 via google, when I was planning to spend $1200 total on a 5.1 system.......down the rabbit hole I went


Lollllll! I found AVS looking for blu ray disc reviews on audio quality...it was all downhill from there. Lol. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrolicBeast

G2G Attendee List has been finalized! Setlist is always subject to change, but this is the latest version!










I’ve added 3D to the mix. After viewing the Ready Player One race demo, we will immediately rewatch the scene in 3D. This will allow two things: Comparison between 4k and 3D for video, while comparing the Atmos (4k demo) against the DTS-HD MA 7.1 track (3D demo). The two are closer than you think...

We have exactly 14 enthusiasts coming. I am capping it at this number because I will likely divide attendees into two groups to everyone gets a seat in a comfortable recliner (7 recliners in theater). While the first group undergoes the setlist, the second group will eat and experience the additional activities listed under the attendee list (activities subject to change). And then when the second group gets rotated into the theater, the first group will undergo the outside-theater activities. After this, we will all go into the theater in a mixture of seated and standing, and go through the technical section, and then the guest requests shall begin! 

If you like to work out, please wear comfortable clothing. There is a full-fledged gym immediately outside of the theater, and there will be Bench Press and Cardio competitions as part of the “outside-theater” activities.

GAINZ Bro:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Franin

BrolicBeast said:


> Ah, this glorious thread saw me through many years of upgrades and changes. Just wanted to post a synopsis of the journey!
> 
> It began (as it so often does) with a flat panel system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, went the projection route.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started to get all fancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted the room black, and upgraded from 92” 16:9 to 120” 2:35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, sold house, built new house, and new dedicated theater is complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice a few members from back in the day still frequent this WYSC subforum. Greetings, all! This was where my true passion for Home Cinema was nurtured...i thought my flat panel was enough....and then, I found AVS per a random google search, and literally—everything changed after that!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro




That’s looks fantastic well done.


----------



## prepress

As impressive as the theater is (very), I'm looking longingly at the gym. Having been deprived of one for months and seeing (and feeling) my ribs sticking out, I NEED A GYM!!!!!!

That theater is indeed awesome. Congratulations! I hope any upgrade itches have been well-scratched a hundred times over. If you begin to get one (new gear, new anything), retreat to the theater and watch something. That usually calms me down. Usually.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Franin said:


> That’s looks fantastic well done.


 Thanks so much, Frank! How's your room coming along? It's been years since I've seen pics. Any updated photos?


prepress said:


> As impressive as the theater is (very), I'm looking longingly at the gym. Having been deprived of one for months and seeing (and feeling) my ribs sticking out, I NEED A GYM!!!!!!
> 
> That theater is indeed awesome. Congratulations! I hope any upgrade itches have been well-scratched a hundred times over. If you begin to get one (new gear, new anything), retreat to the theater and watch something. That usually calms me down. Usually.


Hey Prepress! Ohhh man, GYM IS LIFEEEE!!!! Here's the Dolby Atmos Gym in action vs. 3D plan I made.....3D model was accurate, except a few minor details! I hope you get back to it soon! 









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonyad

BrolicBeast said:


> Thanks so much, Frank! How's your room coming along? It's been years since I've seen pics. Any updated photos?Hey Prepress! Ohhh man, GYM IS LIFEEEE!!!! Here's the Dolby Atmos Gym in action vs. 3D plan I made.....3D model was accurate, except a few minor details! I hope you get back to it soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Ahhh. The babes watching tv weren't in the 3d plans:angel:


----------



## BrolicBeast

Sonyad said:


> Ahhh. The babes watching tv weren't in the 3d plans:angel:


Lololol!!! Quite true! Forgot to add them! 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Franin

BrolicBeast said:


> Thanks so much, Frank! How's your room coming along? It's been years since I've seen pics. Any updated photos?Hey Prepress! Ohhh man, GYM IS LIFEEEE!!!! Here's the Dolby Atmos Gym in action vs. 3D plan I made.....3D model was accurate, except a few minor details! I hope you get back to it soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk




Your gym room looks awesome. Definitely get you motivated with some good MTV music


----------



## Franin

BrolicBeast said:


> Thanks so much, Frank! How's your room coming along? It's been years since I've seen pics. Any updated photos?



Finally after a number it years I’ve updated my room by changing the paint color and updating the acoustics.I should of done it originally but the installer who was meant to do it didn’t show up hard to get too him to my house at the time. I put it aside and updated my gear instead lol. 

Will post pics soon but was waiting for new avs site to open. 

Regardless you have done a fantastic job Brolic bravo my friend. It looks amazing and I know for sure it sounds amazing. Love to come to the US and and meet the members I’ve been talking too. One day. Kids want to go to the US.


----------

